# Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #4



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Link to thread 3

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/heads-up-i-saw-bargain-here-list-place-thread-3-a-1042704.html


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko mechanical Ishigaki Shinobu cocktail model hand bird nesting automatic winding mens Watch Silver blue x black Cafe belt SARB065

I'm still chasing values from the falling Yen prices. SARB065 first up.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Orient Subaru BRZ SpeedTech is 50% off with coupon code "speedtech". That's a good price for the the special edition with auto, hand wind, sapphire crystal.

http://orientwatchusa.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=da05


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Just got that as well from Orient. Never heard of that line!


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

qrocks said:


> seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko mechanical Ishigaki Shinobu cocktail model hand bird nesting automatic winding mens Watch Silver blue x black Cafe belt SARB065
> 
> I'm still chasing values from the falling Yen prices. SARB065 first up.


Of course the Coctail Time goes for this low when I don't have funds available to go towards watches.......Grrrrrrr


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

If the yen stays this low, there's no reason to think the price will change. 
There's hope!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Orient Men's SEL03001B0 M-Force Automatic and Hand-Wind Watch $181 Amazon Warehouse Deals








*


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

qrocks said:


> seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko mechanical Ishigaki Shinobu cocktail model hand bird nesting automatic winding mens Watch Silver blue x black Cafe belt SARB065
> 
> I'm still chasing values from the falling Yen prices. SARB065 first up.


Anyone purchase from that seller? What was shipping like? (EMS should be fine though.)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> *Orient Men's SEL03001B0 M-Force Automatic and Hand-Wind Watch $181 Amazon Warehouse Deals
> 
> *


Used watch. "small scratches on the body . small scratches on the watch band"


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

hantms said:


> Anyone purchase from that seller? What was shipping like? (EMS should be fine though.)


http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/cybertime/item/sarb065/

Bought twice from this seller without issue. Used PayPal. Same price and 6x points. About one week to process the order and then shipping took just a few days.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Used watch. "small scratches on the body . small scratches on the watch band"


Typical of warehouse deals. Doesn't detract from the bargain pricing. I've bought twice and been very happy. This model is too big for me.


----------



## Wara_Wara (Feb 25, 2014)

Citizen Men's AO9020-17H Dress Analog Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch $99 +10% off


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Used watch. "small scratches on the body . small scratches on the watch band"


I don't know about "scratches on the body", but I bought a warehouse deal that claimed, "small scratches on the watch band" and I couldn't find any when it arrived, so I was completely satisfied. Don't let it deter you if you're getting a really good price.


----------



## Wara_Wara (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't know if anyone noticed, but Amazon has some of the lowest prices on these that I have seen:
Citizen Men's BL5250-02L Titanium Eco-Drive Watch with Leather Band $206 - 10% = 185.32


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

hantms said:


> Anyone purchase from that seller? What was shipping like? (EMS should be fine though.)


I've bought many watches from them, never any issues and they always arrive in under a week.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Uhrenarmb?nder | Uhrenarmband | Uhrenband | Uhrband have 10% off on Nov 28th with code "black-friday-14"


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> I've bought many watches from them, never any issues and they always arrive in under a week.


I recently purchased my MM300 from them and it delivered (to the US) three days after payment


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

Subscribed


----------



## AARonBalakay (Oct 2, 2013)

Helson is having a 10% off sale 11/24 - 12/24 with code XMAS

Dear Newsletter Recipients,
​​​for the annual Christmas sale 2013 ​​November 24th - December 24th​​​please enter XMAS as coupon code to receive 10% discount.​​​I am not available per email until November 24th.​​​Orders will be processed but the discount code will not work before​​​November 24th.​​​


----------



## Ajax_Drakos (Aug 20, 2014)

hantms said:


> Anyone purchase from that seller? What was shipping like? (EMS should be fine though.)


I bought my Alpinist from Rakuten, and shipping was surprisingly quick. I think I got my watch in eight or nine days.


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

Need any Casio parts? Pacparts, the official Casio supplier for the US (there's another one that barely has any inventory) has a 10% off sale all week.

Black Friday all week long at www.pacparts.com !
From Sunday 11/23 to midnight Friday 11/28
All in stock items are 10% off.
Use Promo Code *DISCOUNT1*​


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

AVI-8 Flyboy. Previous price: USD 620. Current price: USD 170.

(Does this count? I hope so.)


----------



## Ajax_Drakos (Aug 20, 2014)

ChronoTraveler said:


> AVI-8 Flyboy. Previous price: USD 620. Current price: USD 170.
> 
> (Does this count? I hope so.)


I think so. That's a pretty snappy-looking watch for a very reasonable price.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

US$170 poorer. Liked that since first saw it on Blog to Watch, but not for $620. For this sale price it makes a nice casual pilot with some interesting design elements. Actually, the ABTW review even suggested a price of $300-400 would be reasonable.


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Google Wallet - Rakuten.com

$25 off $100 when you check out with Google Wallet using code BUYWITHGOOGLE


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> US$170 poorer. Liked that since first saw it on Blog to Watch, but not for $620. For this sale price it makes a nice casual pilot with some interesting design elements. Actually, the ABTW review even suggested a price of $300-400 would be reasonable.


Same price at Amazon 
http://www.amazon.com/AVI-8-AV-4021-01-FlyBoy-Stainless-Leather/dp/B00FR71LQS


----------



## Henman (Oct 20, 2011)

ChronoTraveler said:


> AVI-8 Flyboy. Previous price: USD 620. Current price: USD 170.
> 
> (Does this count? I hope so.)


Nice. Like this style too: Curtiss Tomahawk - AVI-8 USA - $125 isn't bad


----------



## stevent (Aug 11, 2014)

Is it typical for stores to have black friday deals? Searching seems to be random deals but nothing that is consistent. Did see Topper's deal


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Panatime sale: 35% off every item

Code: CYBER14

**Offer Valid From Tuesday, November 25th through Tuesday, December 2nd. 
*


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Ashford has this ETA powered 38mm Hamilton pilot for $318 after code SDHAM


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

solchitlins said:


> Ashford has this ETA powered 38mm Hamilton pilot for $318 after code SDHAM


That's quite a nice deal.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Yeah I like it alot. I wish I had the money to buy it.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

there is an interesting lightning deal tomorrow on Fortis Men's 635.10.11M B-42 "Pilot" 







right now it is at the lowest it has been on amazon for 2 years, and it will go lower during the deal at 11:30 central tomorrow.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

The "Shop" site has had a very similar (almost identical, sans the face color and hands), white faced version of this for at least as low as $1370; so it should be interesting to see what this prices down to tomorrow....


tylehman said:


> there is an interesting lightning deal tomorrow on Fortis Men's 635.10.11M B-42 "Pilot"
> View attachment 2150170
> 
> right now it is at the lowest it has been on amazon for 2 years, and it will go lower during the deal at 11:30 central tomorrow.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Massdrop has the Maratac GPT-1 and Seiko Monster on sale. Plus some Maratac straps

https://www.massdrop.com/r/WEUPB9


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Massdrop has the Maratac GPT-1 and Seiko Monster on sale. Plus some Maratac straps
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/r/WEUPB9
> 
> View attachment 2151250


Also a good time for buyers outside the US to buy some Maratac products, since Massdrop ships internationally.


----------



## Dbhunter64 (Jan 8, 2014)

Another really great deal from W.O.W... Seiko SSC021P1 Solar Chronograph Diver for $159.99

https://www.worldofwatches.com/detail.asp?iq=1&bo_products_variance_id=190428


----------



## LJUSMC (Mar 20, 2009)

tylehman said:


> there is an interesting lightning deal tomorrow on Fortis Men's 635.10.11M B-42 "Pilot"
> View attachment 2150170
> 
> right now it is at the lowest it has been on amazon for 2 years, and it will go lower during the deal at 11:30 central tomorrow.


What are the details of the sale?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Massdrop has the Maratac GPT-1 and Seiko Monster on sale. Plus some Maratac straps
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/r/WEUPB9
> 
> View attachment 2151250


$299 is not really such a low price for the Maratac. Saw it new for $239 last month and I picked up a mint used one for $200 on f/29 sales forum. There is one there now asking $250.

Granted, it is an excellent deal even at $299 for what you get (lowest price Miyota 9015 on the planet, sapphire crystal, etc.) but maybe patience will pay off and it may go lower again. 
And for non-US folks, it may be time to go for it.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

LJUSMC said:


> What are the details of the sale?


on amazon up near the top there is a link to "Today's Deals"
on that page there are a couple of deals at the top of the page and then the "lightning deals". you can use the arrows to see all of the deals and upcoming deal.
lightning deals are sales that last about 3 hours, but they are also limited in the number of pieces being sold. you can see what is coming up for the next 24 hours or so, and what time the sale will start. in the case of the Fortis watch I can see that the sale will start at 11:30 my time, and i also know the current price...$1925. the lightning deal will be below that.

you can also use an amazon tracker like Amazon price tracker, Amazon price history charts, price watches, and price drop alerts. | camelcamelcamel.com to see what the amazon price has been over time. (you just paste the description in and it will give you the price history)

if you want the item you put it in your cart during the sale and you have 15 minutes to pay for it.

i used it recently to my first g-shock... a mudman for $89.


----------



## efauser (Aug 11, 2014)

Long Island Watch has this on sale starting tomorrow, 11/27/14, at 1 pm est. It's regularly $769.00


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

efauser said:


> Long Island Watch has this on sale starting tomorrow, 11/27/14, at 1 pm est. It's regularly $769.00
> 
> View attachment 2158818


I saw that, but the question is, what about the black dial?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Agreed. Shuddered a bit on that price which is - in my opinion - an absolute steal on a great watch. And I've said It before, budget for a leather strap as it looks fantastic...









Which is why I'm also interested in seeing if the black dial also goes on the block.


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

mitchjrj said:


> Agreed. Shuddered a bit on that price which is - in my opinion - an absolute steal on a great watch. And I've said It before, budget for a leather strap as it looks fantastic...
> 
> View attachment 2159194
> 
> ...


I think you just pushed me over the edge for the white dial Star Seeker. If black doesn't go on sale I'm getting the white.

How's the legibility on the white? Great picture!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I wouldn't hesitate at that price. Not for a second, for either dial. The white is a bit dressier. As for legibility it's not great as silver on white is low contrast. You have to hit the light like the photo above.


----------



## efauser (Aug 11, 2014)

Verdict said:


> I saw that, but the question is, what about the black dial?


The black isn't listed in the ad but they have it for $488.00 everyday.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I know. I've been looking at that for some time and fighting my willpower. Also a great value.



efauser said:


> The black isn't listed in the ad but they have it for $488.00 everyday.


----------



## sidefx (Nov 12, 2014)

Amazon deals has this Stuhrling coming up this evening. I like the design of the dial reminds me of the Tissot Le Loche I have been eyeing.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

tylehman said:


> there is an interesting lightning deal tomorrow on Fortis Men's 635.10.11M B-42 "Pilot"
> View attachment 2150170
> 
> right now it is at the lowest it has been on amazon for 2 years, and it will go lower during the deal at 11:30 central tomorrow.


WOW $799 i would have taken it seriously if i knew it would go that low. did any one get one. it was sold out in minutes or less, i looked at 11:36 and they were all gone after just 6 minutes.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

tylehman said:


> WOW $799 i would have taken it seriously if i knew it would go that low. did any one get one. it was sold out in minutes or less, i looked at 11:36 and they were all gone after just 6 minutes.


Probably only had 1.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002YVZIQ4/


----------



## aboss3 (Nov 22, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Probably only had 1.
> Amazon.com: Fortis Men's 635.10.11M B-42 "Pilot" Stainless Steel Automatic Watch: Watches


Yep, it sold out in 5 minutes. I logged in at 9:36am and it was already sold out. 6 minutes?!


----------



## os2k (Aug 28, 2008)

Citizen Men's BJ7000-52E "Nighthawk" - $170 via Jomashop on ebay

Citizen Nighthawk Eco-Drive Pilot Watch Mens Watch BJ7000-52E


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

tylehman said:


> WOW $799 i would have taken it seriously if i knew it would go that low. did any one get one. it was sold out in minutes or less, i looked at 11:36 and they were all gone after just 6 minutes.


I agree, but I wouldn't want to pay hundreds of dollars down the line for the cost of servicing an automatic chronograph.


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

aboss3 said:


> Yep, it sold out in 5 minutes. I logged in at 9:36am and it was already sold out. 6 minutes?!


It must of been a super limited (1-2 piece) as my phone updated the screen it sold out. Sad days that would of been quite the score.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

Verdict said:


> I agree, but I wouldn't want to pay hundreds of dollars down the line for the cost of servicing an automatic chronograph.


If nothing else, I could have flipped it to fund Christmas, but if I got it I bet I would have a very hard time letting it go.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Verdict said:


> I agree, but I wouldn't want to pay hundreds of dollars down the line for the cost of servicing an automatic chronograph.


I keep hearing this, but my friends 7750 is going on 10 years of everyday use with zero service. The case has never been opened.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

ugh! I tried too, but 10 mins after, had no chance.


BudLynn said:


> It must of been a super limited (1-2 piece) as my phone updated the screen it sold out. Sad days that would of been quite the score.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

MEzz said:


> ugh! I tried too, but 10 mins after, had no chance.


I've got the watch you really want. Lol


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Deep Blue has announced their sale.

30% off entire purchase off all watches that aren't already on sale. Use coupon code: CYBER2014


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I've got the watch you really want. Lol


:-(


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

theague said:


> Deep Blue has announced their sale.
> 
> 30% off entire purchase off all watches that aren't already on sale. Use coupon code: CYBER2014


Shame that I missed Joma doorbuster


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

I must have too. What did they have?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

theague said:


> I must have too. What did they have?


Last week the Sea Ram auto on steel bracelet was $250.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

The NATO Strap Co. - 40% off every item with code CYBER14, ends 12/2/14


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

uvalaw2005 said:


> The NATO Strap Co. - 40% off every item with code CYBER14, ends 12/2/14


Thanks! Just ordered like 8 different nato's :-!.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

uvalaw2005 said:


> The NATO Strap Co. - 40% off every item with code CYBER14, ends 12/2/14


Thanks, how is the quality of straps than the average straps on eBay?


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Maxy said:


> Thanks, how is the quality of straps than the average straps on eBay?


I have ordered several NATO straps from 4 different vendors and these are quite nice.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Heljestrand said:


> I have ordered several NATO straps from 4 different vendors and these are quite nice.


I'd say they are worth the extra dollar or two that they'll cost after this discount, but not the normal price. The company was started by a WUSer but is now owned by Panatime.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

and IN!


----------



## MochaRaf (Nov 20, 2014)

Not sure how many of you are keen on owning a Kenneth Cole New York watch, but for those of you who missed the Lightning deals this entire week on Amazon there is good news! For Amazon's top Black Friday category they have reduced most of the regular prices to reflect the Lightning deal prices that were featured throughout the week (I say most as the KC9292 is $5 more expensive than its lightning deal). There are also a few watches that were featured as lightning deals but somehow didn't make it up on that Black Friday page, though the actual product page reflects the lightning deal price.

Like I said, I don't know how many of you would be interested in this, but figured I would put it out there since I personally enjoy some of their designs.

Amazon.com: Kenneth Cole New York Watches: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

solchitlins said:


> Ashford has this ETA powered 38mm Hamilton pilot for $318 after code SDHAM


Hmm.. I really want to pick up my first Swiss auto. 
Any thoughts on whether to pick the stainless steel model for $318 (H76565135) or the leather for $298? (H76565835)
I'm a watch newbie and just own one SS Orient and one nylon Timex. Sorry if off-topic.


----------



## ThePandava (Jun 21, 2014)

cyberpunks2000 said:


> Hmm.. I really want to pick up my first Swiss auto.
> Any thoughts on whether to pick the stainless steel model for $318 (H76565135) or the leather for $298? (H76565835)
> I'm a watch newbie and just own one SS Orient and one nylon Timex. Sorry if off-topic.


Go with the bracelets, they are more versatile. Leather and NATO can be bought separately fairly cheaply afterwards.


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

Long Island Watch 5 day Thanksgiving Sale:

$87 Orient Bambino
$115 Orient Advancer Auto Open Date
$139 Planet Orient Power Reserve
$177 Seiko Pepsi Diver
$239 Orient M-Force Power Reserve Dive
$69 Orient Chicane
$77 Orient Lexington 
$79 Orient Capital
$197 Seiko SKX011J1 Diver
$375 Orient Star GMT

The Lexington is definately heading my way.

http://...........com/iwatch/BF_2014-Preview2.html


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

cyberpunks2000 said:


> Hmm.. I really want to pick up my first Swiss auto.
> Any thoughts on whether to pick the stainless steel model for $318 (H76565135) or the leather for $298? (H76565835)
> I'm a watch newbie and just own one SS Orient and one nylon Timex. Sorry if off-topic.


Get the SS bracelet. The leather is nice quality suede with a unique double prong H buckle. The bracelet is very solid and has 2 half links and adequate micro adjustments for a very good fit. Both options are nice, but bracelet is the better value for $20 more. You can always get a nice aftermarket leather strap, not usually so for bracelets.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

You can also order Hamilton bracelets, straps and clasps direct from Swatch Group for pretty competitive prices.


----------



## drdavis62 (Nov 28, 2013)

Upcoming Amazon lightning deal - ALPINA NightLife quartz (quartz is not really my cup of joe, but I haven't Up coming seen Alpina offered before, hoping it is a beginning of a trend)

http://smile.amazon.com/dp/B0095WDSE4 ( I use Amazon smile to donate a portion of my purchase)


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^^ where are you guys seeing the bambino for $87? I can't find it seems to be reg price at closer to $140ish


----------



## NM156 (Apr 20, 2014)

Price becomes live @ 1pm today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^^ where are you guys seeing the bambino for $87? I can't find it seems to be reg price at closer to $140ish


Starts Thanksgiving.


----------



## TSM (Apr 5, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^^ where are you guys seeing the bambino for $87? I can't find it seems to be reg price at closer to $140ish


It's only for the gold version. :|


----------



## swisscheese2002 (Jul 28, 2014)

taike said:


> Get the SS bracelet. The leather is nice quality suede with a unique double prong H buckle. The bracelet is very solid and has 2 half links and adequate micro adjustments for a very good fit. Both options are nice, but bracelet is the better value for $20 more. You can always get a nice aftermarket leather strap, not usually so for bracelets.


+1 Definitely the SS bracelet. It is much easier to find a nice leather strap with much more choices. 
It can also be quite pricey to purchase an original bracelet.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

C. Ward is having 15% off

Use code mega15









http://www.christopherward.com/mobile/

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Gnonom is having a Black Friday sale with various watches marked down (with code). Limited supply.

Squale 20 ATMOS Classic $430 limited to 10 pieces with code 20ATMOS14

Zeno Ceramic Air Diver $490 1 of each color with code Zeno14

And a few more (Dievas Fleiger Vintage for $790, a Steinhardt B-Uhr 47mm pilot watch regularly $490 now $430, too many to list).

They also have a 10% discount for walk in customers and $50 off in stock watches online with code Black14 and 25% off on straps and accessories with code Black.

Different codes for different promos. I recommend taking a look for yourself.

Free domestic shipping in Singapore. International shipping rates apply.

Black Friday Sale went live midnight November 27th SGD time and each promotion has a different end time or quantity.

Good luck!

http://www.gnomonwatches.com


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

ThePandava said:


> Go with the bracelets, they are more versatile. Leather and NATO can be bought separately fairly cheaply afterwards.


This ^


----------



## flexoffender (Jun 16, 2014)

TSM said:


> It's only for the gold version. :|


Fingers crossed that the deal is for the black face as well as the white.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Santa15 for 15 percent off watches at shophq.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

I want to hear about leather strap deals.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I just ordered this brand new for $2399 from a reputable site. Never seen it for less than $3000. Am I missing something?


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

Longisland watch sale is open


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

solchitlins said:


> I want to hear about leather strap deals.


Panatime. 35% off entire site. Code: cyber14


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

efauser said:


> Long Island Watch has this on sale starting tomorrow, 11/27/14, at 1 pm est. It's regularly $769.00
> 
> View attachment 2158818


So I just placed an order for one with the discount, but it ended up costing more with international shipping. This is the most I've spent on a watch, but I recently sold all of my watches and with my Paypal balance I didn't pay much, especially when you consider what everyone else sells this watch for.

I'm not sure what to think - the price I paid was approaching a Blumo from Chino Watch and the black dial was my first choice. However I can't think of another watch for the same price that's an original design and has also an in house movement, so either way I am definitely getting a good deal on a quality watch.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Ughs the Bambino is only for the gold one I guess I'll have to pass, I really wanted it but I just don't think I will wear it in that colour


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

The Bambino gold is very dressy. I got the Star Seeker and a white face chicane..


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

This is an exceptional price for an exceptional watch. You will absolutely not be disappointed. I have one myself, and if I didn't I would have bought it instantly here. I was actually hoping the black dial would be priced the same as I probably would have grabbed it. No joy (which is probably a good thing).

Worst case you'll sell for what you paid if you don't like it. Which I can't imagine being the case.



Verdict said:


> So I just placed an order for one with the discount, but it ended up costing more with international shipping. This is the most I've spent on a watch, but I recently sold all of my watches and with my Paypal balance I didn't pay much, especially when you consider what everyone else sells this watch for.
> 
> I'm not sure what to think - the price I paid was approaching a Blumo from Chino Watch and the black dial was my first choice. However I can't think of another watch for the same price that's an original design and has also an in house movement, so either way I am definitely getting a good deal on a quality watch.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Verdict said:


> So I just placed an order for one with the discount, but it ended up costing more with international shipping. This is the most I've spent on a watch, but I recently sold all of my watches and with my Paypal balance I didn't pay much, especially when you consider what everyone else sells this watch for.
> 
> I'm not sure what to think - the price I paid was approaching a Blumo from Chino Watch and the black dial was my first choice. However I can't think of another watch for the same price that's an original design and has also an in house movement, so either way I am definitely getting a good deal on a quality watch.


I've been hit with customs every time from Long Island so I've stopped ordering from them. Sure it could be bad luck, but it's enough to keep me from ordering from them (and US in general).


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

I love my gold bambino, but yeah it's my Church and Funeral watch. I don't wear it very often, but I could if I wanted to


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Just ordered the Seeker GMT. Unbelievable price for the feature set.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

G. GERLACH said:


> BUT ...!
> 
> Here is Black Friday on the horizon, right? :-!
> 
> ...


Wow


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

RyanD said:


> I just ordered this brand new for $2399 from a reputable site. Never seen it for less than $3000. Am I missing something?
> 
> View attachment 2169778


Which site please?
Thanks!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Seiko 5 on bracelet for $46.99. Combine with up to 20% back in Rakuten points if you buy multiple items.

Rakuten.comealsaholic|Seiko Men's SNKL71 Automatic Stainless Steel Watch|Uncategorized


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I had the carrera in the bag but it would really be an unreasonable purchase. 
Been able to resist so far. 
What's pushing me is that at that price I could probably flip it for no loss. 
Have
To
Resist!


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

Seppia said:


> I had the carrera in the bag but it would really be an unreasonable purchase.
> Been able to resist so far.
> What's pushing me is that at that price I could probably flip it for no loss.
> Have
> ...


Why flip it? Keep it and enjoy it! It is a classic design, solidly built, watch. .


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mykii said:


> Why flip it? Keep it and enjoy it! It is a classic design, solidly built, watch. .


I think he means he could wear it for a while and get his money back if he decides to sell it.


----------



## tmac6767 (Dec 7, 2012)

I read through the last 5 pages of the thread twice. Still can't figure out which site has TAG carrera on sale  Can someone help me out? Probably out of my price range but want to check it out 



Seppia said:


> I had the carrera in the bag but it would really be an unreasonable purchase.
> Been able to resist so far.
> What's pushing me is that at that price I could probably flip it for no loss.
> Have
> ...


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

solchitlins said:


> Wow


Got an Otago in yellow. I knew something would get me today. (Deep Blue got me last week with their Pre-Black Friday Sale. Depthmeter in LUME face.)


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Something for the UK/EU: http://www.bablas.co.uk/ have a Blick Friday sale: http://www.bablas.co.uk/watches.html?dir=desc&limit=50&order=on_sale/


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

Alright, so hot off the press:

Jomashop's Black Friday specials have started.

Some noteworthy deals include the hesalite Omega Speedmaster on leather @ $2999. 

The Omega prices are decent/good, but not as good as the recent ebay sale for some models.

There is also about 1 million Seiko's on special - the majority which are approx $60~.


----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)

mykii said:


> Some noteworthy deals include the hesalite Omega Speedmaster on leather @ $2999.


why is that guy Omega Speedmaster Chronograph Black Dial Black Leather Mens Watch 31133423001001
more significant than this guy?
Omega Speedmaster Racing Automatic Chronograph Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch 326.30.40.50.01.001


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

cadeallaw said:


> why is that guy Omega Speedmaster Chronograph Black Dial Black Leather Mens Watch 31133423001001
> more significant than this guy?
> Omega Speedmaster Racing Automatic Chronograph Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch 326.30.40.50.01.001


Both are good, I think, for the price.

I only singled out the 31133423001001 hesalite on leather as it is closer to what most enthusiasts would describe as the "moonwatch" relative to the automatic models, which is generally considered to be more popular. If you have a smaller wrist, the automatics may indeed be the way to go as they fit quite a bit smaller.

IMO, you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## kenstogie (Oct 6, 2011)

Watches, Seiko Watches, Orient Watches, Junkers Watch, Pilot Watches, Tritrium Watches, German Watches, Swiss Watches, Laco Watches
long islang watches is having an decent sale on mostly Orient watches but there are some seiko's and some higher end stuff also. I have no affiliation with them other than having bought the AWESOME Planet Orient moments ago.


----------



## NM156 (Apr 20, 2014)

Congrats on the Planet Orient! I'm in for one myself - and you can't beat Long Island's price on it, especially on a bracelet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Citizen BM8180-03E is down to $72.84 @ Amazon, automatic 10% off at checkout... out the door for $65.56.

Amazon.com: Citizen Men's BM8180-03E Eco-Drive Canvas Strap Watch: Citizen: Watches


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Ashford has sone sweet black friday Hamilton deals.

Like this classy 38mm thin-o-matic for 4 bills


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

Alright guys, here it is!

Rolex Submariner No Date $5999 - Jomashop Ebay 
Rolex Sea-Dweller $8999
Tudor Pelagos - $3299

eBay Daily Deals: Best Deals of the Day - Plus Free Shipping!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mykii said:


> Alright guys, here it is!
> 
> Rolex Submariner No Date $5999 - Jomashop Ebay
> Rolex Sea-Dweller $8999
> ...


Ouch! You can buy a real watch for those prices.

Rolex: "The Bose of Watches"TM


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

STOP! Please... I've already caved on the Star Seeker, an Orient Chicane, a SARB065 Cocktail and the Carrera 1887.. My AmEx can't take any more! Not to mention what the missus will do to me if she finds out!! #unsubscribe


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

nakamoomin said:


> STOP! Please... I've already caved on the Star Seeker, an Orient Chicane, a SARB065 Cocktail and the Carrera 1887.. My AmEx can't take any more! Not to mention what the missus will do to me if she finds out!! #unsubscribe


Wow that's great. I bought an Omega a week back so I'm unfortunately sitting these deals out for now.

If you don't want the SARB065 cocktail I might be persuaded to take it off your hands though . Otherwise, post some pics in here as they all arrive! I want to see the 1887!


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

NATO straps from $5.95, fast worldwide shipping has 30% off on all straps


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

nakamoomin said:


> STOP! Please... I've already caved on the Star Seeker, an Orient Chicane, a SARB065 Cocktail and the Carrera 1887.. My AmEx can't take any more! Not to mention what the missus will do to me if she finds out!! #unsubscribe


~$2K and four pieces in one go? Impressive.


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

Ashford is having a decent sale event.

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/SneakPeek/cat680070.cid


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

blackdot said:


> ~$2K and four pieces in one go? Impressive.


Shhhh, she might hear you!  And on top of all I'm receiving the Portsea today. I'll never be able to explain my way out of this one... #deadman


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Crown and Buckle have 25% off

Leather, Nylon, NATO Watch Straps - Crown and Buckle


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

Orient and a Ball (only showing one in stock) coming up in less than an hour on amazon deals


----------



## AltF4_ToExit (Feb 13, 2014)

There are a few deals on various watches from the Bulova Accutron Gemini line happening for Black Friday. Here is a list of a few that I noticed.

The top deal I saw was Woot with a pair of the Gemini ETA 2893 GMT watches on sale for $299 each. First there is the black dial with steel hands and markers on a steel bracelet (63B154).










And there is also the silver dial with steel hands and markers on a leather strap (63B153).









World of Watches has the Gemini Sellita SW200 three hander (**corrected**: tinknocker is right, this watch is an SW200 and not an ETA 2824 like I originally posted), silver dial with steel hands and markers on a leather strap (63B148), for $269.










Ashford also comes in with a few different models. They have the Gemini ETA 6498 Small Seconds, silver dial with steel hands and markers on a steel bracelet (63A117), for $275. 









The Gemini ETA 2893 GMT, black dial with rose gold hands and markers on a leather strap (65B145), is $339. 









And the Gemini ETA 6498 Small Seconds, black dial with rose gold hands and markers on a leather strap (65A102), is $292.50.









- AltF4


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

AltF4_ToExit said:


> There are a few deals on various watches from the Bulova Accutron Gemini line happening for Black Friday. Here is a list of a few that I noticed.
> 
> World of Watches has the Gemini ETA 2824 three hander, silver dial with steel hands and markers on a leather strap (63B148), for $269.


That has an SW200 in it, not a 2824. Still not bad


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Saksoff5th has Fortis watches on sale for an EXTRA 60% off. Use code BLACKOUT on checkout

EXAMPLE

*Fortis*
Flieger Cockpit Stainless Steel & Rubber Watch

*In Stock*

$3,374.99*Promo Savings:*$2,024.99
*Promo Code(s)*
BLACKOUT​
$1,350.00


----------



## thefranklin (Oct 31, 2014)

shadow102 said:


> Orient and a Ball (only showing one in stock) coming up in less than an hour on amazon deals


And made my first watch purchase of the Blue Mako XL. Thanks!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I have it and love it. Great value. Ended up getting the orange bezel recently as well.



thefranklin said:


> And made my first watch purchase of the Blue Mako XL. Thanks!


----------



## thefranklin (Oct 31, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> I have it and love it. Great value. Ended up getting the orange bezel recently as well.


Thanks for the kind words! My wife had other not-so-kind words about spending 100$ on a watch.

Next time she won't be getting the correct price...


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

thefranklin said:


> Thanks for the kind words! My wife had other not-so-kind words about spending 100$ on a watch.
> 
> Next time she won't be getting the correct price...


Wait until you start buying straps for it.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Ague Trading Company - A NATO Strap Company - 25% off sale, coupon code: CYBERWEEKEND

Regular price straps come to $6.38 a piece.


----------



## Ajax_Drakos (Aug 20, 2014)

Not exactly affordable, but a heck of a deal anyway -- Zenith El Primero for $4,000: Dealmoon - Zenith Men's El Primero 36'000 VPH Watch, 03-2040-400-04-C496

I checked the promo code, and it works.

If this was the tri-color, it would be in my grubby little hands already, but alas I am disappointed once again. Why, oh why must Ashford play with my emotions like this?


----------



## the77 (Jan 2, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> Wait until you start buying straps for it.
> 
> View attachment 2177978
> 
> ...


Too good. Stop it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

If Android interests you at all the entire inventory is 50% off. Some nice deals in bands and clasps...


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

mitchjrj said:


> Wait until you start buying straps for it.
> 
> View attachment 2177978
> 
> ...


Where is the brown strap with blue stitching from? It looks great with the Mako.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Crown and Buckle. Anchorage collection. Actually have a post about it here...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/nic...-1227362.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/1227362


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

mitchjrj said:


> Crown and Buckle. Anchorage collection. Actually have a post about it here...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/nic...-1227362.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/1227362


Cheers! I think I'm going to get one since it's on sale at the moment for my Seiko SNZH53......it'll go very nicely with it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

10% off all in-stock watches, plus free worldwide shipping and free accessory upgrade.

www.lewandhuey.com

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Ajax_Drakos said:


> Not exactly affordable, but a heck of a deal anyway -- Zenith El Primero for $4,000: Dealmoon - Zenith Men's El Primero 36'000 VPH Watch, 03-2040-400-04-C496
> 
> I checked the promo code, and it works.
> 
> If this was the tri-color, it would be in my grubby little hands already, but alas I am disappointed once again. Why, oh why must Ashford play with my emotions like this?


Same here, the tri color would have been irresistible...
My wallet says thanks to Ashford for the coupon choice.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Seiko SNE109 is currently 109.99 @ worldofwatches.com. Promo code savings10 brings it down to $99.99.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bulova Precisionist $105.99. I have the blue version of this watch, and I love it.

Rakuten.com:Ashford|Bulova Precisionist 96B130 Men's Watch|Uncategorized


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Bulova Precisionist $105.99. I have the blue version of this watch, and I love it.
> 
> Rakuten.com:Ashford|Bulova Precisionist 96B130 Men's Watch|Uncategorized
> 
> View attachment 2179378


After reading some reviews, not sure if I can handle the size of the Longwood...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

taike said:


> After reading some reviews, not sure if I can handle the size of the Longwood...


It's only 40mm and that includes the crown guard. Wears more like 38mm.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

mykii said:


> Alright guys, here it is!
> 
> Rolex Submariner No Date $5999 - Jomashop Ebay
> Rolex Sea-Dweller $8999
> ...


They also have a Black Bay on bracelet for $2699.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

RyanD said:


> Ouch! You can buy a real watch for those prices.
> 
> Rolex: "The Bose of Watches"TM


You can indeed buy a real watch for those prices, like a Rolex or a Tudor, which was the point of the post... oh you meant another watch?

It's fine if it isn't your cup of tea, but in all seriousness, these are exceptional prices on watches that almost never go for a substantial discount even on the grey market. The price on the 116610LN is even more unusual in terms of the depth of the discount.

In any case, the savings would easily cover the cost of a service at a RSC should anything go wrong.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mleok said:


> You can indeed buy a real watch for those prices, like a Rolex or a Tudor,


Not a real watch. Rolex is for people that don't know any better, just like Bose. If they were another 50% off, they still wouldn't be a deal.


----------



## sgtiger (Feb 13, 2007)

RyanD said:


> Not a real watch. Rolex is for people that don't know any better, just like Bose. If they were another 50% off, they still wouldn't be a deal.


Everyone please ignore this bait! Stay on topic with awesome deals.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

BDC said:


> Seiko SNE109 is currently 109.99 @ worldofwatches.com. Promo code savings10 brings it down to $99.99.
> 
> View attachment 2178826


BDC, can't thank you enough, an incredible price for a great AFFORDABLE.
I now have all three, SNE235 (PVD), SNE107, and this beauty.
Now the hunt for an orange striped Zulu ;-)
francobollo


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

RyanD said:


> Not a real watch. Rolex is for people that don't know any better, just like Bose. If they were another 50% off, they still wouldn't be a deal.


Seriously?! A 114060 at $3000 wouldn't be a deal? I guess not everyone can be as smart as you and buy a Tag with an "in-house" movement instead.


----------



## tmac6767 (Dec 7, 2012)

mitchjrj said:


> Wait until you start buying straps for it.
> 
> View attachment 2177978
> 
> ...


Love the strips, I never really consider a blue Mako until I saw this post. Now, I think I will end up with one by Christmas Mind if I ask you where do you pick up the blue strip at the last picture? That just look prefect


----------



## l3wy (Jun 16, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Not a real watch. Rolex is for people that don't know any better, just like Bose. If they were another 50% off, they still wouldn't be a deal.





mleok said:


> Seriously?! A 114060 at $3000 wouldn't be a deal? I guess not everyone can be as smart as you and buy a Tag with an "in-house" movement instead.


So, what do comments like these have in common?

The ability to bring the wrath of the mods (other than me as I have no authority here).

Stop your brand bashing and get on with posting things that are actually informative (like deals).

Thanks,
L3wy


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mleok said:


> Seriously?! A 114060 at $3000 wouldn't be a deal? I guess not everyone can be as smart as you and buy a Tag with an "in-house" movement instead.


It would be a deal if I could flip it like I'm going to do with the Tag. I wouldn't buy it and wear it though.

Here's a Movado 800 for $349 that normally sells for $500-600.

Movado Series 800 2600090 Men's Watch


----------



## aboss3 (Nov 22, 2014)

I don't really know why nobody mentioned this deal so far: 16 Black Friday Doorbusters

I was able to snatch the EDOX Grand Ocean Chronodiver for $675 shipped! Can't complain as I was waiting for it to go down from $975 for a while.


----------



## aboss3 (Nov 22, 2014)

RyanD said:


> It would be a deal if I could flip it like I'm going to do with the Tag. I wouldn't buy it and wear it though.
> 
> Here's a Movado 800 for $349 that normally sells for $500-600.
> 
> ...


That Movado is a sweet deal! If only I had bigger pockets to spend ) There's also a nice deal on Hamilton for $150 (Khaki Field)


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

l3wy said:


> So, what do comments like these have in common?
> 
> The ability to bring the wrath of the mods (other than me as I have no authority here).
> 
> ...


I agree, and them comments deserve a good


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

francobollo said:


> BDC, can't thank you enough, an incredible price for a great AFFORDABLE.
> I now have all three, SNE235 (PVD), SNE107, and this beauty.
> Now the hunt for an orange striped Zulu ;-)
> francobollo


You're welcome! I have the black, and these are really nice, underrated watches IMO. It's everything I can do to not buy the orange, but I already have two other watches incoming, lol.


----------



## BANKST3R (Nov 28, 2014)

RyanD said:


> I just ordered this brand new for $2399 from a reputable site. Never seen it for less than $3000. Am I missing something?


Hello everyone! Im following the "heads up" threads for quite a while now, and I really had to signup to get to know where to get this incredible watch from for such a great price! Would greatly appreciate getting to know about it!


----------



## EMOS (May 21, 2014)

aboss3 said:


> I don't really know why nobody mentioned this deal so far: 16 Black Friday Doorbusters
> 
> I was able to snatch the EDOX Grand Ocean Chronodiver for $675 shipped! Can't complain as I was waiting for it to go down from $975 for a while.
> 
> ...


Does this need to go in to cart to reflect price of 675? It is still showing 975. Beautiful watch imo.


----------



## aboss3 (Nov 22, 2014)

EMOS said:


> Does this need to go in to cart to reflect price of 675? It is still showing 975. Beautiful watch imo.


You need to enter the coupon advertised on their link I attached (16 BF deals). It'll give you $300 off right away. Keep in mind that you cannot use other coupons with this deal. I called Joma to verify, and they stated that other coupons won't work.

Beautiful watch for the price! In fact, all of their 2014 collection is just great IMHO.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BANKST3R said:


> Hello everyone! Im following the "heads up" threads for quite a while now, and I really had to signup to get to know where to get this incredible watch from for such a great price! Would greatly appreciate getting to know about it!


Sorry, but the Tag Heuer 1887 is sold out now. They were in stock all day yesterday. They had at least 7, and I know a few people on here got one.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bell & Ross up to 50% off plus $25 gift card for every $100 spent.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/i/H3E2MH86


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

RyanD said:


> Sorry, but the Tag Heuer 1887 is sold out now. They were in stock all day yesterday. They had at least 7, and I know a few people on here got one.


Can you post where from either way? If a company is willing to discount an 1887 that much, which unlike previous comments may suggest is still a stand out watch, it is a company I'd like to follow for obvious reasons (i.e., picking up a deal in the future).


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

tmac6767 said:


> Love the strips, I never really consider a blue Mako until I saw this post. Now, I think I will end up with one by Christmas Mind if I ask you where do you pick up the blue strip at the last picture? That just look prefect


That was from Timepiece Republic if I recall. There is a range of different stitch colors.


----------



## jhobbs (Jan 14, 2007)

Pulsar Chrono PF3293.

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/pulsar/PF3293.pid

On their ebay site for $39.99 with free shipping


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Despite what I said about Rolex, I think I found a great deal on a Submariner. Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## kcsierradad (Nov 10, 2014)

jhobbs said:


> Pulsar Chrono PF3293.
> 
> Pulsar On The Go PF3293 Men's Watch
> 
> On their ebay site for $39.99 with free shipping


Thanks, $35 at their website.
Bought two, one for myself and a freshman at Cornell...


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

kcsierradad said:


> Thanks, $35 at their website.
> Bought two, one for myself and a freshman at Cornell...


Just bought one for a friend. He has been wearing the same beater Timex for years.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

On Amazon's Cyber Monday Sale, use coupon code TIMEXCM50 for 50% off Timexes.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_hi_2?rh=n:7141123011,n:10422543011

Some field watches are eligible for the sale, and Weekenders are as low as $10 after coupon.

Timex Expedition Scout T49961 for $17 
http://www.amazon.com/Timex-T49961-Expedition-Scout-Watch/dp/B00HYUSWP









Timex Expedition Scout T49962 for $14
Amazon.com: Timex Men's T49962 "Expedition Scout" Watch: Timex: Watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Just bought this Timex for $60. I've always liked the TX models with linear chronographs but thought they were overpriced.

http://www.amazon.com/Timex-T2P272D...re-Chronograph/dp/B00D3DTRGE/ref=swr_wa_2_ses


----------



## tmac6767 (Dec 7, 2012)

My first contribution to to WUS  Inspired by blue marko pictures on some pages before, I just ordered a black mako.

Orient Men's CEM65004B 'Black Mako' Automatic Rubber Strap Dive Watch for $71 with 30% discount with CYBERWK14. 
Amazon.com: Orient Men's CEM65004B 'Black Mako' Automatic Rubber Strap Dive Watch: Orient: Watches

The Orient Men's EM6500BB "Ray" Automatic Stainless Steel Dive Watch with Black Rubber Band can also be had for $82 with 30% discount 
Amazon.com: Orient Men's EM6500BB "Ray" Automatic Stainless Steel Dive Watch with Black Rubber Band: Watches

Time to look for a leather strip to make it a little dressier  any recommendations for black Mako?

Cheers,


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Just bought this Timex for $60. I've always liked the TX models with linear chronographs but thought they were overpriced.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Timex-T2P272D...re-Chronograph/dp/B00D3DTRGE/ref=swr_wa_2_ses
> 
> View attachment 2186002


Price says $119 for me?

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

mleok said:


> On Amazon's Cyber Monday Sale, use coupon code TIMEXCM50 for 50% off Timexes.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_hi_2?rh=n:7141123011,n:10422543011
> 
> ...


Just bought 3 weekenders for $34, they'll make really nice stocking stuffers for the ladies in the family

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

whoa said:


> Price says $119 for me?


Use promo code TIMEXCM50 for 50% off most Timex watches sold by Amazon.


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Use promo code TIMEXCM50 for 50% off most Timex watches sold by Amazon.


Just tried it, code has expired. Crap- there were a couple I've been actively looking for.


----------



## gsilkey (Jun 18, 2014)

carpoon said:


> Just tried it, code has expired. Crap- there were a couple I've been actively looking for.


Yep. Not working. Perhaps it will work on Monday...?


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

gsilkey said:


> Yep. Not working. Perhaps it will work on Monday...?


The deal page says it's active until 12/7. Might have to try back later.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

Our Black Friday/Cyber Monday sale is on through Monday.

15% off American Made and Collaborations
25% off Leather Straps
35% off Nylon NATO Straps

Thank you for your support, WUS!

-Thomas


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Crown and Buckle is having a great sale on their straps, including their in-house American made collection, which I've never seen on sale before.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Jomashop
$101.38









Not too shaby

Btw. do you guys expect even more new cyber monday deals to pop up or do you think we have seen the best of it for awhile?


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

Citizen Nighthawk for 169 from jomashop on ebay

Citizen Nighthawk Eco Drive Pilot Watch Mens Watch BJ7000 52E 013205067662 | eBay


----------



## gsilkey (Jun 18, 2014)

carpoon said:


> The deal page says it's active until 12/7. Might have to try back later.


I figured it out: this deal required the item to be sold and shipped by Amazon. Unfortunately it is easy to add a watch that doesn't qualify to your cart, even from the deal page.


----------



## orangehole (Feb 12, 2006)

gsilkey said:


> I figured it out: this deal required the item to be sold and shipped by Amazon. Unfortunately it is easy to add a watch that doesn't qualify to your cart, even from the deal page.


Not working even with items direct from Amazon. Still says coupon has expired


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Some amazing deals on high-end watches at Ashford. Zenith El Primero Tourbillon for only $20k! It's $35-40k everywhere else.
Zenith El Primero 03-2050-4035-01-C713 Men's Watch


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

orangehole said:


> Not working even with items direct from Amazon. Still says coupon has expired


Same message pops up when I try to use the code, and for a watch listed on the deal page, sold and shipped by Amazon.

I sent them an e-mail. Stay tuned.


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

gsilkey said:


> I figured it out: this deal required the item to be sold and shipped by Amazon. Unfortunately it is easy to add a watch that doesn't qualify to your cart, even from the deal page.


Still doesn't work for me even though sold and shipped by Amazon. Says code expired. Maybe because I am not in the US?


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

solchitlins said:


> Btw. do you guys expect even more new cyber monday deals to pop up or do you think we have seen the best of it for awhile?


I think the bigger sales are probably out there already (many of Jomashop's sales are set to run through Monday, for instance), but there are probably some good deals yet to come.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I had ignored quartz for some time but this is just too cool to pass up. Vintage inspired bumblebee design, love the dial and trip-compax layout, the design of the chrono pushers. Unfortunately goofy 21mm lugs (I don't like to squeeze) but I'll be tracking down something with a yellow stitch.



solchitlins said:


> Jomashop
> $101.38
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

mitchjrj said:


> I had ignored quartz for some time but this is just too cool to pass up. Vintage inspired bumblebee design, love the dial and trip-compax layout, the design of the chrono pushers. Unfortunately goofy 21mm lugs (I don't like to squeeze) but I'll be tracking down something with a yellow stitch.


good news...the lugs are 22. don't trust specs on any one site (amazon is notorious for wrong lug sizes), i always check at least two sites, and if in doubt, ask on wus.

bought this already and could have saved $20-25 if i had waited for this sale, but who knew.

i wore same model yesterday, check the wruw threads. yellow stitch would look killer.

go for it!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Watcher, thanks for watching!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Done and done. One of my favourites, Maratac...









I have a few of these in different stitch colors and sizes. Fabulous straps. This one is from Timepiece Republic.



The Watcher said:


> good news...the lugs are 22. don't trust specs on any one site (amazon is notorious for wrong lug sizes), i always check at least two sites, and if in doubt, ask on wus.
> 
> bought this already and could have saved $20-25 if i had waited for this sale, but who knew.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

mitchjrj said:


> Watcher, thanks for watching!


i see what you did there  this thread is tops --- just trying to help as i've been helped many times on wus...be sure to post a shot or two when you get the watch! |>


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

solchitlins said:


> Jomashop
> $101.38
> 
> 
> ...


Link or model #, please! There's tones on Joma and Tapatalk isn't showing one...


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> Link or model #, please! There's tones on Joma and Tapatalk isn't showing one...


Seiko Neo Sport Chronograph Black and White Dial Black Leather Mens Watch SNDF93P1


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

And one of these with Panatime's 35% off code...


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

I would just do a plain rally strap, the watch has enough going on imho, but that's just me


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Duplicated


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

The Watcher said:


> Seiko Neo Sport Chronograph Black and White Dial Black Leather Mens Watch SNDF93P1


$10 off with code wlcm10

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> And one of these with Panatime's 35% off code...
> 
> View attachment 2187386


I'm on the hunt for a new non-leather strap, don't know what kind yet. Think I'll go to panatime with that sale. What is this one pictured?


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

jhobbs said:


> Pulsar Chrono PF3293.
> 
> Pulsar On The Go PF3293 Men's Watch
> 
> On their ebay site for $39.99 with free shipping





kcsierradad said:


> Thanks, $35 at their website.
> Bought two, one for myself and a freshman at Cornell...


Damn, Intl shipping it's 20 bucks more than the watch


----------



## ZionExpress (Sep 19, 2013)

tommy_boy said:


> Same message pops up when I try to use the code, and for a watch listed on the deal page, sold and shipped by Amazon.
> 
> I sent them an e-mail. Stay tuned.


Any word from Amazon on this? Added a couple weekenders to my cart, checked code, worked, went back to get more before checking out and now it's expired. 
Now I don't even see the landing page for the 50% off Timex deal, just displays as "holiday selections" or somesuch.

Current deal looks rather tasty though, going to be hard to limit my watch purchases this holiday season.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

ZionExpress said:


> Any word from Amazon on this? Added a couple weekenders to my cart, checked code, worked, went back to get more before checking out and now it's expired.
> Now I don't even see the landing page for the 50% off Timex deal, just displays as "holiday selections" or somesuch.
> 
> Current deal looks rather tasty though, going to be hard to limit my watch purchases this holiday season.


OK, this is what has transpired at my end. They apologetically replied with a feedback link, and directed me to place my order, then provide the order number in their feedback message.

And they gave me a $5.00 credit on the price, to appease me for my trouble. How nice.

Now let's see what my CC charge is. If the price is half less five bucks, we're good!


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

tommy_boy said:


> OK, this is what has transpired at my end. They apologetically replied with a feedback link, and directed me to place my order, then provide the order number in their feedback message.
> 
> And they gave me a $5.00 credit on the price, to appease me for my trouble. How nice.
> 
> Now let's see what my CC charge is. If the price is half less five bucks, we're good!





ZionExpress said:


> Any word from Amazon on this? Added a couple weekenders to my cart, checked code, worked, went back to get more before checking out and now it's expired.
> Now I don't even see the landing page for the 50% off Timex deal, just displays as "holiday selections" or somesuch.
> 
> Current deal looks rather tasty though, going to be hard to limit my watch purchases this holiday season.


In this link seems that people is having luck talking to a rep, other say that will be active on monday, others no luck. Hopefuly will be back CyberMonday.

Select Timex watches (almost all of them) 50% off on Amazon with TIMEXCM50. Brings "Weekender" down to <$13 : frugalmalefashion


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

tcortinag said:


> In this link seems that people is having luck talking to a rep, other say that will be active on monday, others no luck. Hopefuly will be back CyberMonday.
> 
> Select Timex watches (almost all of them) 50% off on Amazon with TIMEXCM50. Brings "Weekender" down to <$13 : frugalmalefashion


OK, I got a reply from Amazon CS. Discount applied.  All conducted via e-mail.


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Any other decent watched for the Amazon 30%? I have too many black faced divers and don't think the black mako or Ray would work.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Foxman2k said:


> Any other decent watched for the Amazon 30%? I have too many black faced divers and don't think the black mako or Ray would work.


Works with the pepsi mako also...


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Ashford has this one for 3 bills now, wish I had the dough. If they have them next year I'm buying a Hamilton for sure


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

tommy_boy said:


> OK, I got a reply from Amazon CS. Discount applied.  All conducted via e-mail.


Also got it to work via chat on Amazon. The CS person verified that it was eligible, then asked me to make the purchase and provide the order number. Then she fixed the price and asked me to check my order to see if it reflected the correct price.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

solchitlins said:


> Ashford has this one for 3 bills now, wish I had the dough. If they have them next year I'm buying a Hamilton for sure


I'm still thinking on pulling the trigger on this one or another one I saw. Gonna wait until Cyber Monday just in case it gets better.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

I think you should buy it and sell it to me in 4-6 months ;-)


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Gorgeous Android Skyguardian for $49.17 at shophq.com. Eligible for 6 value pay, code Santa15 will save you another 15 percent.

Android 44mm Skyguardian Quartz Chronograph Leather Strap Watch w/ 3-Slot Travel Case ShopHQ.com

Wrist shot










Comes in a very nice three watch travel box as well. I wish they had the green in stock, I'd order another!


----------



## david5182 (Jun 30, 2014)

Some interesting pieces on sale here: Clearance Sale Items


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

david5182 said:


> Some interesting pieces on sale here: Clearance Sale Items


This looks like a good deal. Maurice Lacroix in-house mechanical chronograph for $4313.
Maurice Lacroix Masterpiece Le Chronograph Men's Watch MP7128-SS001-320| Upscale Time


----------



## Tall (Jul 28, 2014)

Foxman2k said:


> Any other decent watched for the Amazon 30%? I have too many black faced divers and don't think the black mako or Ray would work.





BDC said:


> Foxman2k said:
> 
> 
> > Any other decent watched for the Amazon 30%? I have too many black faced divers and don't think the black mako or Ray would work.
> ...


Is that the 30% the site automatically has off or is it a code?
Thanks


----------



## JKomp316 (Jan 13, 2010)

david5182 said:


> Some interesting pieces on sale here: Clearance Sale Items


NICE! I bought my wife a 2892 for $250.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

JKomp316 said:


> NICE! I bought my wife a 2892 for $250.


Yeah, I have been eyeing the same. Good deal.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I've been wanting a coaxial tourbillon to go along with my carousel tourbillon. Just ordered this one for $355 + tax from Amazon with the 30% off promo.

http://www.amazon.com/Stuhrling-Original-475-33OB41-Tourbillon-Mechanical/dp/B00BIBDW00/


----------



## Tall (Jul 28, 2014)

RyanD said:


> I've been wanting a coaxial tourbillon to go along with my carousel tourbillon. Just ordered this one for $355 + tax from Amazon with the 30% off promo.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Stuhrling-Original-475-33OB41-Tourbillon-Mechanical/dp/B00BIBDW00/


Do you remember the code for that promo off hand?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Code is CYBERWK14; link to applicable items http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_ex_n_6?rh=n%3A7141123011%2Cn%3A10151432011%2Cn%3A7147441011%2Cn%3A6358539011&bbn=10151432011&ie=UTF8&qid=1417336742&ajr=1


Tall said:


> Do you remember the code for that promo off hand?


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ashford has some incredible Black Friday bargains. Here are some posts I pulled from slickdeals.

Edox Automatic Watches Black Friday Sale - Slickdeals.net

Blancpain 50 Fathoms Men's Watch for $8,568 - Slickdeals.net

Armand Nicolet Ladies Watches for under $1,000 - Slickdeals.net

Charmex Men's 'st. Moritz' Stainless Steel Bracelet Chronograph Watch - Swiss Made Sapphire Crystal $200 - Black Friday Deal - Slickdeals.net


----------



## nisse (Feb 19, 2014)

Affiliate or not can I spot the difference just by looking at link?


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

For a long time, this thread (or it's previous incarnation) has been my "go to first" thread.
But I'm loosing heart in this thread, watchrecon.com and onedaywatch.com. I RARELY see anything I like.
I'm thinking that these sites are the places to list unloved or slow-moving watches.
If they were good, they wouldn't be here.
What do you think?


----------



## Ajax_Drakos (Aug 20, 2014)

Precise said:


> For a long time, this thread (or it's previous incarnation) has been my "go to first" thread.
> But I'm loosing heart in this thread, watchrecon.com and onedaywatch.com. I RARELY see anything I like.
> I'm thinking that these sites are the places to list unloved or slow-moving watches.
> If they were good, they wouldn't be here.
> What do you think?


I think this thread shouldn't be hijacked. Like just about everyone else, I follow this thread ONLY to see watch deals. If you want to have a conversation about what you asked, please start a new thread.


----------



## JKomp316 (Jan 13, 2010)

Precise said:


> For a long time, this thread (or it's previous incarnation) has been my "go to first" thread.
> But I'm loosing heart in this thread, watchrecon.com and onedaywatch.com. I RARELY see anything I like.
> I'm thinking that these sites are the places to list unloved or slow-moving watches.
> If they were good, they wouldn't be here.
> What do you think?


LOL, reminds me of the Jomadeals email I get once a day with the same MOMO design watches in it.

Whats interesting is watches are all the same and perform the same function. Its us who make them valuable or desirable.


----------



## Oscar23 (Nov 6, 2013)

Academy - Casio Men's G-Shock Solar Atomic Sport Watch

Casio G-Shock GW6900-1 $39.99


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Oscar23 said:


> Academy - Casio Men's G-Shock Solar Atomic Sport Watch
> 
> Casio G-Shock GW6900-1 $39.99


Darn you Sir... Darn you!


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

Oscar23 said:


> Academy - Casio Men's G-Shock Solar Atomic Sport Watch
> 
> Casio G-Shock GW6900-1 $39.99


Fantastic price for a Solar Atomic.
I'm just "G Shocked out" right now.
Thanx for posting a true Affordable Deal.
francobollo


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

Casio Men's GW9010-1 G-Shock Mudman Solar Atomic Rally Watch is going to be a lighting deal again on Monday at 3:30 central. 

i got one a couple of weeks ago as a lightning deal and it was $89 they were sold out is about 30 seconds.
here is a second chance for someone that want one.


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

tylehman said:


> Casio Men's GW9010-1 G-Shock Mudman Solar Atomic Rally Watch is going to be a lighting deal again on Monday at 3:30 central.
> 
> i got one a couple of weeks ago as a lightning deal and it was $89 they were sold out is about 30 seconds.
> here is a second chance for someone that want one.


On which site?


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

Foxman2k said:


> On which site?


oh sorry

this is the Amazon lightning deals.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Oscar23 said:


> Academy - Casio Men's G-Shock Solar Atomic Sport Watch
> 
> Casio G-Shock GW6900-1 $39.99


Man it's gone


----------



## ZionExpress (Sep 19, 2013)

tylehman said:


> Casio Men's GW9010-1 G-Shock Mudman Solar Atomic Rally Watch is going to be a lighting deal again on Monday at 3:30 central.
> 
> i got one a couple of weeks ago as a lightning deal and it was $89 they were sold out is about 30 seconds.
> here is a second chance for someone that want one.


Here's a link to the watch in question, Amazon.com: Casio Men's GW9010-1 G-Shock Mudman Solar Atomic Rally Watch: Casio: Watches

My Amazon is showing the deal goes live at 4:30PM EST.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Precise said:


> For a long time, this thread (or it's previous incarnation) has been my "go to first" thread.
> But I'm loosing heart in this thread, watchrecon.com and onedaywatch.com. I RARELY see anything I like.
> I'm thinking that these sites are the places to list unloved or slow-moving watches.
> If they were good, they wouldn't be here.
> What do you think?


This is a community supported thread. If you don't like the deals, then post some yourself and make the thread better.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

BDC said:


> Seiko SNE109 is currently 109.99 @ worldofwatches.com. Promo code savings10 brings it down to $99.99.
> 
> View attachment 2178826


This is now $99.99 @ ewatches.com...use code cyberweek10, and you can get a 200M Seiko diver for $89.99...

Seiko Men's Diver's Solar Black Rubber Orange DialSeiko SNE109P1 Watch


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Seiko SNE109P1 for $99.99 until midnight tonight at World of Watches.

Seiko SNE109P1 Watches,Men's Diver's Solar Black Rubber Orange Dial, Diver Seiko Solar Watches


----------



## orangehole (Feb 12, 2006)

I grabbed one of the Seiko Orange divers above. $89.99 but they got me on tax?? Was $95 shipped. Still a deal.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Seiko SNKM97, 155$ , cyber Monday sale on Macys.com
Retro styled auto, 44 mm

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-snkm97-1065791.html


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Ashford.com has killer deals on more great Hamiltons for cyber monday!
All Automatics,
Some of the new ones include:








$318
.
.
.








$397
.
.
.








$399
.
.
.








$380
.
.
.








$358
.
.
.








$448
.
.
.








$299


----------



## thefranklin (Oct 31, 2014)

Orient Symphony on Amazon Lightning Deal for $110 right now.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

thefranklin said:


> Orient Symphony on Amazon Lightning Deal for $110 right now.


For my fellow Canucks Amazon.ca has the white face for C$98 and black (which I just ordered) for $90. Even better deal as no exchange or duties and cheaper to start with. And more than 50% off the US$210 retail listed at Orient USA.

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/B00A6GFDMS/ref=pd_aw_sbs_3?pi=SS115&simLd=1#

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/B00A6GFD7S/ref=mp_s_a_1_5?qid=1417441737&sr=8-5&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Sorry, just checked those links I posted and they were whack. Use these...

*White*: http://amzn.to/15My35T

*Black*: http://amzn.to/1tvbUOG



mitchjrj said:


> For my fellow Canucks Amazon.ca has the white face for C$98 and black (which I just ordered) for $90. Even better deal as no exchange or duties and cheaper to start with. And more than 50% off the US$210 retail listed at Orient USA.
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/B00A6GFDMS/ref=pd_aw_sbs_3?pi=SS115&simLd=1#
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/B00A6GFD7S/ref=mp_s_a_1_5?qid=1417441737&sr=8-5&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


----------



## FreshtoJEFF (Jul 8, 2011)

Amazon has a few Laco models that qualify for the 30% Cyber Monday deal, I picked an Aachen for 281. (Think this one is sold out for now, a few Augsburg left I believe) Promo code CYBERMON14 

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_p_85_0?fst=as%3Aoff&rh=n%3A7141123011%2Cp_89%3ALaco%2F1925&bbn=7141123011&ie=UTF8&qid=1417457377


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

FreshtoJEFF said:


> Amazon has a few Laco models that qualify for the 30% Cyber Monday deal, I picked an Aachen for 281. (Think this one is sold out for now, a few Augsburg left I believe) Promo code CYBERMON14
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_p_85_0?fst=as%3Aoff&rh=n%3A7141123011%2Cp_89%3ALaco%2F1925&bbn=7141123011&ie=UTF8&qid=1417457377


Orient Mako Pepsi is also eligible for the discount.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

FreshtoJEFF said:


> Amazon has a few Laco models that qualify for the 30% Cyber Monday deal, I picked an Aachen for 281. (Think this one is sold out for now, a few Augsburg left I believe) Promo code CYBERMON14
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_p_85_0?fst=as%3Aoff&rh=n%3A7141123011%2Cp_89%3ALaco%2F1925&bbn=7141123011&ie=UTF8&qid=1417457377


Yep, just picked up the Augsburg Type A for $301 with tax. There's 1 left:

Amazon.com: Laco / 1925 Men's 861688 Laco 1925 Pilot Classic Analog Watch: Watches


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

paulandpaul said:


> Orient Mako Pepsi is also eligible for the discount.


I succumbed on this one. I would have preferred blue, but for <$80 with tax... no brainer. The black w/ rubber and orange dial w/ rubber (3 left as of this post) are also on the 30% off sale.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Drat. I was prepared to pay new prices for a Hamilton X-wind, but that appears to be the only Hamilton not on sale at Ashford! Awesome prices on some of those.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Not sure of the price, but Amazon is going to have Longines and Perrelet automatics at 8:30 EST Lightning Deal.


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Where do you see that?


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

Up to 75% Off Select Rado Watches Cyber Monday Sale.

Cyber Monday Deals watches

Hamilton H77555135 For $518


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Wish said:


> Up to 75% Off Select Rado Watches Cyber Monday Sale.
> 
> Cyber Monday Deals watches
> 
> Hamilton H77555135 For $518


Yeah, Ashford is really going all out this year. I don't think I have seen prices like this before. Of course the best deals are already sold out.


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

BDC said:


> This is now $99.99 @ ewatches.com...use code cyberweek10, and you can get a 200M Seiko diver for $89.99...
> 
> Seiko Men's Diver's Solar Black Rubber Orange DialSeiko SNE109P1 Watch


Blast it Biggs... I'm now $97 lighter.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

JKomp316 said:


> NICE! I bought my wife a 2892 for $250.


Likewise. She really likes my Victorinox, so couldn't pass up the deal to get her one of her own.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

I just used Amazon's cybermon14 code to get three Hirsch straps, and a pair of jeans, at 30% off.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

JKomp316 said:


> NICE! I bought my wife a 2892 for $250.


This is an awesome deal. I almost paid $20 more for that from the same seller on ebay, but decided as good a deal as it is for a small automatic (there aren't many!) I just don't really like the watch. The bezel just seems superfluous, and the swiss shield should be at 12. I bought the quartz Alliance with more-diver-like bezel, instead.


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

amazon lightning deals are actually paying off this year, i snatched up that fortis b-42 that just came up for $800


----------



## toosmokeduptosee (Apr 2, 2014)

wow - amazing. wish it was still available.
how many were there? just 1? what time?



shadow102 said:


> amazon lightning deals are actually paying off this year, i snatched up that fortis b-42 that just came up for $800


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

shadow102 said:


> amazon lightning deals are actually paying off this year, i snatched up that fortis b-42 that just came up for $800


Wow I didn't even see that one. I saw the one last week for the same price and regret not going for it, now I can regret this one too. :-(
Congratulations on getting one though


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

toosmokeduptosee said:


> wow - amazing. wish it was still available.
> how many were there? just 1? what time?


i believe there was only one because it sold out immediately after, it went off at 10:30am est


----------



## Robbyb03 (Aug 7, 2014)

Baume et Mercier Capeland $1,399 at Jomashop.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Ashford's cyber monday deals are still active as far as I can tell and they sent me a email saying there's still time to order


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Drat. I was prepared to pay new prices for a Hamilton X-wind, but that appears to be the only Hamilton not on sale at Ashford! Awesome prices on some of those.


@chiefWahoo just a heads up, woot is having the Deep Blue up for grabs for $149 like last time, but with different color versions. Still the Deep Blue Sea Ram Quartz! If I didn't grab the black one last time, I would have snatched up one of these ones.

Deep Blue Sea Ram Swiss Chronograph - 5 Colors - Accessories & Watches


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

FYI there is another Fortis B-42 coming up on the lightning deals today at 4:30pm EST


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Ditto! I missed the $799 deal that came up on Wednesday or Thursday (B-42 Pilot on steel bracelet). I actually pulled the trigger on the white faced, B-42 Stratoliner white face/steel bracelet for $999, but I canceled the order shortly after placing it, 'cause I just wasn't feeling the tachymeter bezel. Now I'm glad I did cancel it. This particular Flieger I (we) got today, not only is $200 less, but has more of a "traditional" look, but also retains the separated day (at 9 o'clock) and date (at 3 o'clock) that I liked about the Stratoliner. Of course, though, my OCD for getting the absolute best bargain is going to make me look and see what the 2 upcoming Fortis deals wind up being(today at 1:30pm PST and tomorrow at 6:30am PST)....


shadow102 said:


> amazon lightning deals are actually paying off this year, i snatched up that fortis b-42 that just came up for $800


----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

I know it's been mentioned before, but Amazon is putting up a number of Fortis watches in their lightening deals section. The interesting thing is that these come with the Fortis warranty, so it appears Amazon is an AD for the Gevril Group/Fortis. Coming up at 4:30 this afternoon: a nice B-42 chronograph.

Amazon.com: Fortis Men's 635.10.11 L.01 B-42 Pilot Professional Swiss Automatic Chronograph Tachymeter Day Date Watch: Watches

I picked up this one earlier today for about 75% off of list:










I've wanted a Fortis for some time, and this one caught my eye.

Good hunting!


----------



## misc320 (Aug 28, 2014)

Amazon has the Casio Men's AE1200WH-1A World Time Watch , the "CASIO ROYALE" for only $14.80, free shipping with PRIME.

LINK


----------



## Henman (Oct 20, 2011)

All ~$100 Deals - AVI-8 USA

Just bought this for my little cuz. Hawker Hurricane 4017-04 - AVI-8 USA


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Henman said:


> All ~$100 Deals - AVI-8 USA
> 
> Just bought this for my little cuz. Hawker Hurricane 4017-04 - AVI-8 USA


Not bad. But Ruelala and Overstock have had them for $75

EDIT: Actually, if you get the free wallet, this is probably a slightly better deal.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Island Watch has the black dial Orient Star Seeker GMT for $417. Not as cheap as the white dial deal but pretty darn close.









Orient DJ00001B Star Seeker Watch is powered by an Orient made 40P51, 22-jewel automatic movement that can be hand wound and has hacking capability. Includes a power reserve meter and can track both 12 hour and 24 hour time zones. Adjustable GMT hand


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Got a couple of my Black Friday watches already. Never thought I'd say this, but the Timex is pretty nice for $60 and it has some neat features. Even the rubber strap is nice.









Also got the $355 tourbillon. Maybe I'll wear it to bed like Will McAvoy...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Raymond Weil Maestro moonphase for $899. Apparently this is a good price. They've sold over 100 of them on Ebay for $999.

Raymond Weil Maestro Mens Watch 2839-STC-00659


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Got a couple of my Black Friday watches already. Never thought I'd say this, but the Timex is pretty nice for $60 and it has some neat features. Even the rubber strap is nice.
> 
> View attachment 2208346
> 
> ...


Has anyone seen a Tourbillon for less than $355?


----------



## NM156 (Apr 20, 2014)

Planet Orient Orange 21-Jewel Automatic Power Reserve on a Bracelet #CFM00002B is still available @ Long Island Watch for $139.

http://www.longislandwatch.com/Orient_CFM00002B_Watch_p/cfm00002b.htm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## particleman (Nov 1, 2006)

Totoro66 said:


> Has anyone seen a Tourbillon for less than $355?


Not that I can think of


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I saw this also and got one last time. Just be aware, this will be a contender for your heaviest watch. With the bracelet it weighs in at 272grams, 9.6 oz., well over 1/2 pound.



kpjimmy said:


> @chiefWahoo just a heads up, woot is having the Deep Blue up for grabs for $149 like last time, but with different color versions. Still the Deep Blue Sea Ram Quartz! If I didn't grab the black one last time, I would have snatched up one of these ones.
> 
> Deep Blue Sea Ram Swiss Chronograph - 5 Colors - Accessories & Watches


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Recoil Rob said:


> I saw this also and got one last time. Just be aware, this will be a contender for your heaviest watch. With the bracelet it weighs in at 272grams, 9.6 oz., well over 1/2 pound.


Not so much on OEM rubber....much lighter than both my Helson.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Not sure about the standard autos but the ones from Woot are Quartz Chronos.



yankeexpress said:


> Not so much on OEM rubber....much lighter than both my Helson.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> I saw this also and got one last time. Just be aware, this will be a contender for your heaviest watch. With the bracelet it weighs in at 272grams, 9.6 oz., well over 1/2 pound.


This is true for me! It's like wearing weights again to work out lol. But since put a Clover leather strap has helped lighten the load and not looking back! LOL


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

Amazon is having a cyber week deal, an extra 30% off of $100+ on select watch brands, most notably Orient. You can get a Mako for ~$70.

Slick deals has the information on it, so I'll link you to the information page.

Amazon Coupon for Select Apparel, Shoes, Watches, Luggage & More 30% Off $100 + Free Shipping - Amazon Deals, Coupons and Promos


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

Just picked up this Laco Type B Auto Pilot for $280 after discount. It even appears Amazon is an AD for Laco.

There are two left for those interested.











Shaunie_007 said:


> Amazon is having a cyber week deal, an extra 30% off of $100+ on select watch brands, most notably Orient. You can get a Mako for ~$70.
> 
> Slick deals has the information on it, so I'll link you to the information page.
> 
> Amazon Coupon for Select Apparel, Shoes, Watches, Luggage & More 30% Off $100 + Free Shipping - Amazon Deals, Coupons and Promos


----------



## mrsamsa (Aug 19, 2010)

*Canada deal alert*

Not sure if this has been posted, but the Invicta Pro Diver 8926C (usually with the seiko movement) is $89.99 with free shipping on amazon.ca
http://www.amazon.ca/Invicta-8926C-...8&qid=1417639518&sr=1-1&keywords=invicta+8926


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Russia deal alert*

Falling rouble makes sweet deals in Rouble denominated Vostoks on Meranom. Komandirskie K-34 GMT for $127 after conversion + conversion fees (probably end up being just over $130) + FREE SHIPPING!!! Use Coupon(WUS2013)










Scuba Dude is $50


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I just tried these and the coupon was only worth $1-3 discount, the  Komandirskie K-34 was $195, the Scuba dude was still $77, did I miss something?



Totoro66 said:


> *Russia deal alert*
> 
> Falling rouble makes sweet deals in Rouble denominated Vostoks on Meranom. Komandirskie K-34 GMT for $127 after conversion + conversion fees (probably end up being just over $130) + FREE SHIPPING!!! Use Coupon(WUS2013)
> 
> ...


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Recoil Rob said:


> I just tried these and the coupon was only worth $1-3 discount, the  Komandirskie K-34 was $195, the Scuba dude was still $77, did I miss something?


Change the currency to rubbles and the conversion rate will be more favorable than the USD prices listed on the site.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Change the currency to rubbles and the conversion rate will be more favorable than the USD prices listed on the site.


Well the rouble isn't rubble yet, but it is getting there quickly.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Got the AVI-8 that was posted earlier. $170, pretty cool knockaround pilot with an interesting dial. Nice texture and relief. I've read reviews that called the strap "paper thin." Probably a valid comparison if you use papyrus. Otherwise not so much. It's thin and flexible and comfortable but not translucent. And you can't fit much thicker under the lugs. That said also works with a nylon NATO playing off the red seconds tip.


----------



## JKomp316 (Jan 13, 2010)

neurogenesis said:


> This is an awesome deal. I almost paid $20 more for that from the same seller on ebay, but decided as good a deal as it is for a small automatic (there aren't many!) I just don't really like the watch. The bezel just seems superfluous, and the swiss shield should be at 12. I bought the quartz Alliance with more-diver-like bezel, instead.


I didn't even realize the bezel was reversed until it arrived. Some voodoo stuff going on here. It is a functional bezel, but instead of marking zero and counting up, you mark your goal time and count down.


----------



## adammthompson (Nov 22, 2013)

Citizen Eco-Drive BM-8180, $55 with SFWEEK promo code (I haven't verfied this): Rakuten.com:Jomashop|Citizen Watches-Citizen Eco-Drive Strap, Men's Watch, Black BM8180-03E|Uncategorized


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Amazon Warehouse Deal on OPEN BOX

*Victorinox Swiss Army Watch, Men's Dive Master 500m White Rubber Strap 43mm 241559*
by Swiss Army
$198.61 *$178.75* 







& Free Returns. 
$19.86 discount applied


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Another Warehouse Deal

*Movado Men's 2600100 "Series 800" Stainless Steel Watch*
$291.45 *$262.30* 







& Free Returns. Details
$29.15 discount applied


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Amazon Warehouse Deal on OPEN BOX
> 
> *Victorinox Swiss Army Watch, Men's Dive Master 500m White Rubber Strap 43mm 241559*
> by Swiss Army
> ...


Would be easier to post a direct link? 

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Change the currency to rubbles and the conversion rate will be more favorable than the USD prices listed on the site.


I paid in rubles, with the small coupon discount, and let them add 370R for shipping (their default), and the converted amount came to $139.18.

I've wanted one of these for a long time but it's really too large for me, but at this price I'll give it a try.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

whoa said:


> Would be easier to post a direct link?
> 
> -Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


I don't know if you use Chrome or Firefox, but just highlight the title, right click, and select Google search from the drop down menu. Takes about five seconds and the first result is usually Amazon.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> I don't know if you use Chrome or Firefox, but just highlight the title, right click, and select Google search from the drop down menu. Takes about five seconds and the first result is usually Amazon.


Oh I diddent know that  but I'm mostly using tapatalk  but thanks

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Citizen Blue Angels World A-T for $341 on Amazon. That's pretty low for that watch.

Amazon.com: Citizen Men's AT8020-03L "Blue Angels World A-T" Eco-Drive Watch: Citizen: Clothing


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Another Warehouse Deal
> 
> *Movado Men's 2600100 "Series 800" Stainless Steel Watch*
> $291.45 *$262.30*
> ...


That's a great price for that watch. The non chrono sold with a code for 250 at ashford a few months ago.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Just an update. The Vostok GMT watches all sold out today - hopefully to you guys.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

footie said:


> Citizen Blue Angels World A-T for $341 on Amazon. That's pretty low for that watch.
> 
> Amazon.com: Citizen Men's AT8020-03L "Blue Angels World A-T" Eco-Drive Watch: Citizen: Clothing


Came to $310 for me.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

too large? great. I'll buy it from you if that is the case  


neurogenesis said:


> I paid in rubles, with the small coupon discount, and let them add 370R for shipping (their default), and the converted amount came to $139.18.
> 
> I've wanted one of these for a long time but it's really too large for me, but at this price I'll give it a try.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Henman said:


> Nice. Like this style too: Curtiss Tomahawk â€" AVI-8 USA - $125 isn't bad


Just a word to the wise about my experience with AVI-8:

I ordered the Hawker Hurricane 4016-03 because it was listed as having a 42mm case. In fact that 4016 series comes in a *46mm* case. I expect them to correct the listing soon.

This is a deal-breaker for me, what with my spindly wrist an all. I hope to return it for a refund.


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Citizen BM8180-03E is only $54.99 shipped.

$25 off $75 All Fashion & Beauty Products - Super Fashion Week. Use promo code SFWEEK at checkout. Ends 12/10/2014.

Citizen Watches-Citizen Eco-Drive Strap, Men's Watch, Black BM8180-03E - Rakuten.com


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bulova Amerigo automatic with ETA 2824-2 for $229.

Bulova Accutron Amerigo 63B023 Men's Watch


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Use coupon code CYBWEEK14

Fortis Men's 672.18.11 K B-42 Flieger Black Cockpit GMT Watch*
$1,687.50 *$1,181.25* 








$506.25 discount applied


http://www.amazon.com/Fortis-672-18-11-Flieger-Black-Cockpit/dp/B003Z7NBT2/


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Bulova Amerigo automatic with ETA 2824-2 for $229.
> 
> Bulova Accutron Amerigo 63B023 Men's Watch
> 
> View attachment 2231210


The black dial is the same price.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bulova Precisionist Longwood $94 after coupon SFWEEK

Rakuten.com:Ashford|Bulova Precisionist Longwood Men's Quartz Watch 96B130|Uncategorized


----------



## adammthompson (Nov 22, 2013)

Invicta 8926 $63 after coupon SFWEEK

Rakuten.comiscount Watch Store|Invicta 8926 Men's Automatic Diver Watch with Coin Edge Bezel|Uncategorized


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Many Citizen models on sale on Amazon again. Blue Angels for $260.


----------



## curiousMan (Feb 9, 2011)

looks interesting...

Amazon.com: Gevril Men's 5007A "Avenue of America" Stainless Steel Automatic Watch with Blue Leather Strap: Watches


----------



## david5182 (Jun 30, 2014)

Maurice Lacroix Men's Pontos Automatic Black Alligator Leather Day and Date: $699

Daily Deal Steal, One Watch a Day | WorldofWatches | US


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Tissot Powermatic 80 with 2-year warranty for $330 after 10% off at Amazon Warehouse.

http://www.amazon.com/Tissot-T0854071101100-Classic-Powermatic-Automatic/dp/B00DSKJTB0/


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

SUNDAY Dec. 7 ONLY! Meranom has a sale on Scuba Dude Vostok watches style 420. $45. FREE SHIPPING WORLDWIDE!!!

Make sure you order from the Russian site and pay in Roubles. Otherwise the cost is about $70

Also, make sure you use coupon WUS2013 for an additional discount and apply any points you might have accumulated from previous Meranom purchases.

Your final price should look like this:

Sub-Total:2,430RFree Shipping:0RCoupon(WUS2013):-49RTotal:2,381R

2381 Russian Ruble equals 45.200 US Dollar

Amphibian Classic 420 Meranom.com


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> SUNDAY Dec. 7 ONLY! Meranom has a sale on Scuba Dude Vostok watches style 420. $45. FREE SHIPPING WORLDWIDE!!!
> 
> Make sure you order from the Russian site and pay in Roubles. Otherwise the cost is about $70
> 
> ...


Looks like the deal applies to all classic styles except for 120 case. 19+ hours left.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

taike said:


> Looks like the deal applies to all classic styles except for 120 case. 19+ hours left.


My daughter is envious of her brother's scuba dude even though she has a Victorinox Swiss Army 241321 Alliance. But of course, the one she wants is the 120. Still, ended up being around $50 after I applied my reward points.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> My daughter is envious of her brother's scuba dude even though she has a Victorinox Swiss Army 241321 Alliance. But of course, the one she wants is the 120. Still, ended up being around $50 after I applied my reward points.


I may grab the no-date 120 myself, just because I don't need another watch without a quick-set date. Those meranom reward points honestly confuse the heck out of me.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

^^^ Seems like a good opportunity for me to get my first Russian. Don't know too much about Vostok but have only heard great things.
I'm not sure which one to buy.
Is there like a 'classic' Vostok scuba dude configuration - would probably be the one with the scuba dude on the dial and the circles on the bezel ?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> ^^^ Seems like a good opportunity for me to get my first Russian. Don't know too much about Vostok but have only heard great things.
> I'm not sure which one to buy.
> Is there like a 'classic' Vostok scuba dude configuration - would probably be the one with the scuba dude on the dial and the circles on the bezel ?


I think this is the one people usually get excited about http://ru.meranom.com/amphibian-classic/420/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-420059.html

Don't own it myself, but I do have a few of the SE models. Vostoks are quirky and kind of polarizing; you either love them or you hate them. Better read up on the friction bezel, wobbly crown, weak lume, old-school date setting, and stuttering seconds to avoid disappointment.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

taike said:


> I think this is the one people usually get excited about  [url]http://ru.meranom.com/amphibian-classic/420/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-420059.html [/URL]
> 
> Don't own it myself, but I do have a few of the SE models. Vostoks are quirky and kind of polarizing; you either love them or you hate them. Better read up on the friction bezel, wobbly crown, weak lume, old-school date setting, and stuttering seconds to avoid disappointment.


That's the one my son has. Great watch, horrible bracelet. Swap the bracelet out for rubber or leather. A nice blue strap looks great. This is how my son's looks.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks, I will likely choose between the orange, grey and teal one (shown above). This watch will probably look best on Natos.
Too bad the bracelet is crappy, it looks just like the Omega Seamaster style which I like.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

adammthompson said:


> Invicta 8926 $63 after coupon SFWEEK
> 
> Rakuten.comiscount Watch Store|Invicta 8926 Men's Automatic Diver Watch with Coin Edge Bezel|Uncategorized


Scalloped bezel version $59.49 plus tax on Amazon after promotional code GRNMON14
Amazon.com: Invicta Men's ILE8926ASYB "Pro Diver" Stainless Steel Watch: Invicta: Watches

Ooooh! I just noticed that it's actually a limited edition with a snazzy grey dial and a big honking "pelican" case. ;-)


----------



## kcsierradad (Nov 10, 2014)

Does 'Average term of service: 10 years' mean it will not operate after ten years or needs to be serviced in ten years?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

kcsierradad said:


> Does 'Average term of service: 10 years' mean it will not operate after ten years or needs to be serviced in ten years?


As cheap as the Vostoks are, I would take the Seiko 5 approach and just wear it without service until it quits. That said, I know there are working specimens from at least the 90's being sold on ebay and shown around in the Russian forum. Replacement movements are also readily available if for some reason you fall in love with the case and dial combo.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

about the Vostok 420 - does it hand wind, does it hack, what's up with the crown, is the crystal acrylic ?
the new search feature here is not really working that well for me. thanks for the quick answer. i'm thinking about getting the orange scuba dude.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> about the Vostok 420 - does it hand wind, does it hack, what's up with the crown, is the crystal acrylic ?
> the new search feature here is not really working that well for me. thanks for the quick answer. i'm thinking about getting the orange scuba dude.


Hand wind, no hack, acrylic crystal. "Back hacks" very readily even when fully wound, but hard to tell how far the second hand will jump forward when it comes back alive. Crown must have a steady pulling pressure on it to engage the hand winding; it has a loose, wobbly feeling by design so that the stem doesn't transmit stress to the guts.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> That's the one my son has. Great watch, horrible bracelet. Swap the bracelet out for rubber or leather. A nice blue strap looks great. This is how my son's looks.


That is a really great shot! Made me order the 420...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

thanks taike. ordered 420378 orange scuba dude - my first orange watch as well. approx delivery time to usa?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> thanks taike. ordered 420378 orange scuba dude - my first orange watch as well. approx delivery time to usa?


3-4 weeks usually, but my last couple orders arrived in 2.5 weeks to west coast.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

taike said:


> I think this is the one people usually get excited about  [url=http://ru.meranom.com/amphibian-classic/420/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-420059.html]Amphibian Classic 420059 Meranom.com [/URL].


Which is better looking? 420007 or 420059 ?
Amphibian Classic 420007 Meranom.com
Amphibian Classic 420059 Meranom.com


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> SUNDAY Dec. 7 ONLY! Meranom has a sale on Scuba Dude Vostok watches style 420. $45. FREE SHIPPING WORLDWIDE!!!
> 
> Make sure you order from the Russian site and pay in Roubles. Otherwise the cost is about $70
> 
> ...


The price is mad tempting.

I might pick up the Zissou. A lot of fun for the money.


----------



## BillBliss (Dec 23, 2013)

Does anyone know how to checkout in rub? I passed the first test of having to first register on the US site and then order on the Russia site. When I pay in Russian language it doesn't take any of my credit cards?


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

taike said:


> That is a really great shot! Made me order the 420...


Thanks. The grandparents bought him a Soviet Navy cap as a souvenir on a vacation to eastern Russia. I thought it would make a good prop for the picture.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

BillBliss said:


> Does anyone know how to checkout in rub? I passed the first test of having to first register on the US site and then order on the Russia site. When I pay in Russian language it doesn't take any of my credit cards?


I checked out with Pay Pal right at the very end of the process.


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> I checked out with Pay Pal right at the very end of the process.


How? I can't seem to get a quote in Rubles on the U.S. site, and I don't see a PayPal option on the Russian site. All I get is an option for some Russian third-party payment site that doesn't accept any of my credit cards. (Sorry if I'm just being dense...)


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

DC Lavman said:


> How? I can't seem to get a quote in Rubles on the U.S. site, and I don't see a PayPal option on the Russian site. All I get is an option for some Russian third-party payment site that doesn't accept any of my credit cards. (Sorry if I'm just being dense...)


Paypal was working last night, but now it seems to be gone for me too.


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> SUNDAY Dec. 7 ONLY! Meranom has a sale on Scuba Dude Vostok watches style 420. $45. FREE SHIPPING WORLDWIDE!!!
> 
> Make sure you order from the Russian site and pay in Roubles. Otherwise the cost is about $70
> 
> ...


When checking out from safari / ipad I cannot change the billing/shipping country from Russia (actually 'Poccnr' with backwards r) to anything else. Tried with IE / Windows and same problem. This is using your link above which goes to ru.meranom.com. FYI this was for the Classic 420 blue scuba dude with the $8 black NATO strap. Only a few hours left.. I may go with the $55 black Citizen eco-drive instead.


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

cyberpunks2000 said:


> When checking out from safari / ipad I cannot change the billing/shipping country from Russia (actually 'Poccnr' with backwards r) to anything else. Tried with IE / Windows and same problem. This is using your link above which goes to ru.meranom.com. FYI this was for the Classic 420 blue scuba dude with the $8 black NATO strap. Only a few hours left.. I may go with the $55 black Citizen eco-drive instead.


you need to register at meranom.com first then login into the ru.meranom.com site to buy the watch you want


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

the problem with the site now is it redirects you to some 2checkout.com thing and screws you on the conversion rate so you end up paying $60


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Citizen Signature automatic for $537 after 10% discount. If the reviews are accurate, this sounds like an amazing watch.

"It is as nice as my Rolex without question."
"This watch actually replaced my Breguet Transatlantique which is literally 14x more expensive as the Citizen is a better watch."
" if i wear it 24 hours a day for a week, at the end of the week it's 1 or 2 seconds ahead."

http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-NB0040-58A-Signature-Collection-Stainless/dp/B0091N5H8M


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

Are all of the scuba dudes 39mm or are there larger varieties?


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

OneRandomGeek said:


> Are all of the scuba dudes 39mm or are there larger varieties?


The cushion case models (at least mine) are 41 mm without crown.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

OneRandomGeek said:


> Are all of the scuba dudes 39mm or are there larger varieties?


The Meranom deal is finished. They removed Paypal checkout, so you must buy in USD now.


----------



## kcsierradad (Nov 10, 2014)

'Well, boys, I reckon this is it- PayPal combat, toe-to-toe with the Russkies!'


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

CCCP Special Edition Automatic on Amazon Lightning Deal for $109
Amazon.com: CCCP Men's CP-7019-06 Heritage Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Brown Watch: Watches

Review here
Watch Review: CCCP HERITAGE CP-7020-03 - Watch Freeks


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

Confirmed. I corresponded with Meranom and they said they're no longer permitting foreign buyers to pay in Rubles.


Totoro66 said:


> The Meranom deal is finished. They removed Paypal checkout, so you must buy in USD now.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

DC Lavman said:


> Confirmed. I corresponded with Meranom and they said they're no longer permitting foreign buyers to pay in Rubles.


Well that is kinda stupid. Why should Russians get it cheaper. If the exchange rate is not favorable, they can just raise the rouble prices. That's what Russian hookers do.

BBC News - Russia: Prostitutes hike prices as rouble falls


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Khols has the Seiko Recraft SNKN01 on sale for 146.25. This is mine on the wrist. http://www.kohls.com/product/prd-19...17588969&cpncode=45-14119466-2&CID=shopping15








Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

djkay said:


> Khols has the Seiko Recraft SNKN01 on sale for 146.25. This is mine on the wrist. Seiko Men's Leather Automatic Watch - SNKN01
> View attachment 2259554
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Use coupon code "presents30" to get 30% off beginning 12/10/14.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

qrocks said:


> Use coupon code "presents30" to get 30% off beginning 12/10/14.


I hate you!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

qrocks said:


> Use coupon code "presents30" to get 30% off beginning 12/10/14.


Seiko Men's Leather Automatic Watch - SNKN01

Use code FAMILY25 to get 25% off right now.

$116.26 plus tax with free shipping. Plus you get $20 in Kohls cash and $5 in rewards points.


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

Ugh I told my gf to get me that for Christmas I would buy it but it would suck if she got me one already


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

shadow102 said:


> Ugh I told my gf to get me that for Christmas I would buy it but it would suck if she got me one already


Print this page and leave it on the fridge


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

shadow102 said:


> the problem with the site now is it redirects you to some 2checkout.com thing and screws you on the conversion rate so you end up paying $60


Yup. That 2checkout thingie was the only option I could get to work, at a sh*tty rate. So this bargain (Blue 710 'Dude') fell through. Too bad.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

I got a shipping notice for my K-34.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

kcsierradad said:


> Does 'Average term of service: 10 years' mean it will not operate after ten years or needs to be serviced in ten years?


It means that the watches are expected to last 10 years without a service -- one of the longest service period recommendations of any affordable.

If you check out the Russian forum, you will see many 30+ year-old Vostoks doing great, many of which have never been serviced!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> Well that is kinda stupid. Why should Russians get it cheaper. If the exchange rate is not favorable, they can just raise the rouble prices. That's what Russian hookers do.
> 
> BBC News - Russia: Prostitutes hike prices as rouble falls


Cause the factory sets the price in Rubles, which is of course very low considering the exchange rate now.

Before they restricted Ruble pricing, I saw that they were raising prices a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

If I use the Russin site for the better conversion rate I cannot choose the US as my address, how do you work around that?


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> If I use the Russin site for the better conversion rate I cannot choose the US as my address, how do you work around that?


register on the usa site first then login to the russian site with what you registered with....doesnt matter anymore though


----------



## Eddie Mac (Jun 20, 2013)

Maxy said:


> Which is better looking? 420007 or 420059 ?
> Amphibian Classic 420007 Meranom.com
> Amphibian Classic 420059 Meranom.com


You gotta go Scuba Dude!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Neither turn my crank but I prefer the second one.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Glycine Men's 3863-99AT9-TB2 "Combat Sub Stealth" Stainless Steel Automatic Dive Watch for just over $500 on Amazon Warehouse Deals


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Is the SNKN01 from Kohls a handwind and hackable or a Seiko 5?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> Is the SNKN01 from Kohls a handwind and hackable or a Seiko 5?


Recraft series with 7S26 movement. No hand wind or hack.

Some Seiko 5's have movements with hand wind.


----------



## Wara_Wara (Feb 25, 2014)

Citizen Men's AT0940-50E Eco-Drive Titanium Chronograph Black Dial Watch $225


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

VSA Dive Master 500, quartz. Black, white and purple(!) dials +other VSA's on woot, for 299
Swiss Army Dive Master 500 - Accessories & Watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ruelala just canceled my Tag Heuer 1887 order. They must have figured out their mistake. Anyone else get their order canceled?


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

MEzz said:


> VSA Dive Master 500, quartz. Black, white and purple(!) dials +other VSA's on woot, for 299
> Swiss Army Dive Master 500 - Accessories & Watches


Keep in mind that these are midsize divemasters. The size on the specs tab is wrong.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

neurogenesis said:


> Keep in mind that these are midsize divemasters. The size on the specs tab is wrong.


Oh, might be good for my gf then, especially the purple. What is the real diameter on these then ?

EDIT: Seems like 38mm, and gf likes it. Decisions/decisions ..


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

neurogenesis said:


> Keep in mind that these are midsize divemasters. The size on the specs tab is wrong.


The "regular" sized quartz versions have been coming down in price recently anyway, to the point where $300 isn't necessarily a remarkable price anymore.

For example: Amazon.com: Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241428 Dive Master 500 Orange Dial Watch: Swiss Army: Watches

Unfortunately the automatic versions aren't seeing these price drops and it's not across every quartz model equally.

Edit: The "regular" size is 43mm. They're a little chunky, but not huge watches, especially for a diver. The "midsize" here is more of a unisex size.


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Ruelala just canceled my Tag Heuer 1887 order. They must have figured out their mistake. Anyone else get their order canceled?


Yuup. Cancelled.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Casio Ediface watches starting at $50 shipped after promo code SFWEEK for $25 off $75. Add code GREENHOLIDAY for 15% back in Rakuten points.

Rakuten.com:AreaTrend


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Oh, might be good for my gf then, especially the purple. What is the real diameter on these then ?
> 
> EDIT: Seems like 38mm, and gf likes it. Decisions/decisions ..


Can someone (neurogenesis?) confirm what the lug width on these (VSA midsize dive master 500) is, I see conflicting specs - 19mm or 22 mm or 20 mm ? If 19mm it is out.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

VSA, while I like their watches very much, has a habit of doing odd lug widths. I have 3 of their chronos with 23mm widths. That way they can charge a fortune for replacement bands and bracelets. Might be a 19mm...


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

qrocks said:


> Use coupon code "presents30" to get 30% off beginning 12/10/14.


Well I waited until midnight to get the extra 5%, sold out...


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^^ yup I can't even find the recraft on their site any more=(


----------



## gsilkey (Jun 18, 2014)

Several VSA watches on Woot! Right now. Prices are decent, but not the best we've seen.


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

Was going to comment that those Dive Masters are the mid-sized version and not 42mm as listed, but it looks like some other commenters beat us to the punch above.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> Can someone (neurogenesis?) confirm what the lug width on these (VSA midsize dive master 500) is, I see conflicting specs - 19mm or 22 mm or 20 mm ? If 19mm it is out.


The midsize is 19mm.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

FWIW, I have the midsize white divemaster and it's a really nice watch. And it's a great size for a ladies diver. If I still had money I'd be grabbing a purple one.


----------



## gustoprojex (Dec 4, 2013)

I did this combo to save a bundle last night:
-SHOP.ca is has a deal on watches until December 18: $25 off $150-299 and $50 off $300+. 
-ebates.ca is giving 20% cash back on SHOP.ca purchases
You'll have to wait until February to get your cash back, but on a $500 watch, you could save ~$150. Most of their watches are already discounted off of MSRP.


----------



## two-rocks (Jan 14, 2014)

Maratac SR-1 $199....

CountyComm - SR-1 Maratac? Watch

If it only had a different movement, as it stands I am still thinking on it...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

neurogenesis said:


> FWIW, I have the midsize white divemaster and it's a really nice watch. And it's a great size for a ladies diver. If I still had money I'd be grabbing a purple one.


I've never bought from Woot! They don't provide an AD warranty, do they? The purple divemaster is $299 from Woot, $295 at Amazon sold by SavvyWatch, and $359 from PrincetonWatches (AD).


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

woot =Amazon. They acquired the website few years ago. I suspect no AD warranty , as with most grey market watches on Amazon.


blowfish89 said:


> I've never bought from Woot! They don't provide an AD warranty, do they? The purple divemaster is $299 from Woot, $295 at Amazon sold by SavvyWatch, and $359 from PrincetonWatches (AD).


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

two-rocks said:


> Maratac SR-1 $199....
> 
> CountyComm - SR-1 Maratac? Watch
> 
> If it only had a different movement, as it stands I am still thinking on it...


If only I had $200 laying around, I'd scoop this up in a heartbeat. I have the GPT-2 and I love it!


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

two-rocks said:


> Maratac SR-1 $199....
> 
> CountyComm - SR-1 Maratac? Watch
> 
> If it only had a different movement, as it stands I am still thinking on it...


I have the Maratac SR-1 and I absolutely love it. If I have to levy one complaint against it, it would be that the movement is a bit noisy. Other than that, it's a great watch.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

OneRandomGeek said:


> I have the Maratac SR-1 and I absolutely love it. If I have to levy one complaint against it, it would be that the movement is a bit noisy. Other than that, it's a great watch.


Noisy and low beat is the 8215. The high beat 9015 movement in the GPT is the one to get.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Yea I have the big original pilot and gpt2 I'm thinking if I should get it to complete the collection. How's the lume on Sr 1? Is it as good as the other 2?


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

theague said:


> If only I had $200 laying around, I'd scoop this up in a heartbeat. I have the GPT-2 and I love it!


this is totally awesome. you can wear it on either hand.


----------



## Siwash (Jun 10, 2013)

This is one butch watch! Look out or it'll come after you! 



yankeexpress said:


> Noisy and low beat is the 8215. The high beat 9015 movement in the GPT is the one to get.


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> Yea I have the big original pilot and gpt2 I'm thinking if I should get it to complete the collection. How's the lume on Sr 1? Is it as good as the other 2?


Not quite as good as the pilot, but pretty close. I don't have the GPT to compare it to.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

AVS_Racing said:


> Yea I have the big original pilot and gpt2 I'm thinking if I should get it to complete the collection. How's the lume on Sr 1? Is it as good as the other 2?


I've seen some lume shots that make it look on par with the GPT but that can be deceiving.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bulova Precisionist Chronograph for $199. I'm going to get one of these someday. Looks interesting from the videos of it running.

Bulova Precisionist 96B183 Men's Watch


----------



## temchik (Oct 25, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Bulova Precisionist Chronograph for $199. I'm going to get one of these someday. Looks interesting from the videos of it running.
> 
> Bulova Precisionist 96B183 Men's Watch
> 
> View attachment 2287178


It's showing $363 for me. In any case, those cutoff numbers - why, oh why?!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

temchik said:


> It's showing $363 for me. In any case, those cutoff numbers - why, oh why?!


It was showing $199 for me, and it still shows $199 if you search for it through their current sale. Then it changes it $363. Oh well. It's $211 at Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B183...ie=UTF8&qid=1418263296&sr=8-1&keywords=96B183

I don't like cut off numbers either. Should just leave them off completely.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

temchik said:


> It's showing $363 for me. In any case, those cutoff numbers - why, oh why?!


Same....$363. Got it from Amazon for $232 in October, so prices are fluctuating. It is a wonderfully smooth watch and maybe the best affordable quartz available, but, if it matters, it has no lume. Note also, this is a Very Large Watch, 46mm!

$211 Ashford via Amazon. That's an excellent deal.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

If you want to pay $4000 for a 7750 movement watch, here's a deal for you. Breitling Windrider. $1000 cheaper than most other stores.

Breitling Windrider Chronomat Silver Dial Mens Watch AB011012-G684SS


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

Just ordered this from Ashford for the Father in Law's Christmas gift. His daughter is also getting a Hamilton.

Move to Lancaster, Pa and this is apparently what happens. 



solchitlins said:


> Ashford has this one for 3 bills now, wish I had the dough. If they have them next year I'm buying a Hamilton for sure


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...-place-thread-3-a-1042704-91.html#post9768202

Call me stupid.:roll:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f63/invies-com-scammers-keep-away-do-not-buy-1319226.html#post10631202


----------



## allonon (Aug 13, 2013)

Amazon has a bunch of timex watches 40% off using the promo code TIMEXDAY1

Missed the previous timex discount but picked up the Intellegent Quartz GMT for $96 this time


----------



## Wara_Wara (Feb 25, 2014)

Casio Men's PRW-3000-2CR "Protrek" Sport Watch with Black Resin Band $170


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Bulova Precisionist Chronograph for $199. I'm going to get one of these someday. Looks interesting from the videos of it running.
> 
> Bulova Precisionist 96B183 Men's Watch
> 
> View attachment 2287178


Fantastic watch. I have the white face with rose gold markers. Very cool movement with perfectly smooth sweep and great chrono. Original leather strap was not great, but great on leather. Crazy deal.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Noisy and low beat is the 8215. The high beat 9015 movement in the GPT is the one to get.


Agreed. I have an 8215 piece that's noisy enough to be a deal breaker. The 9015 is a very solid movement,


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

allonon said:


> Amazon has a bunch of timex watches 40% off using the promo code TIMEXDAY1
> 
> Missed the previous timex discount but picked up the Intellegent Quartz GMT for $96 this time


Says code is expired


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

Code was only valid on 12/10.



HiramRanger said:


> Says code is expired


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Dagaz Thunderbolt with Miyota 9015, double-domed sapphire and solid bracelet for $300. On sale until 1/1/2015.


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

DC Lavman said:


> Code was only valid on 12/10.


Just for the future reference: where do you enter the code?


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

You have to proceed all the way to checkout. Once you enter a code it recalculates your total price before you press the button to place the order.



pecha said:


> Just for the future reference: where do you enter the code?


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

DC Lavman said:


> Code was only valid on 12/10.


Gotya, code was posted around 1-2am on 12/11 my time (Eastern)


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

blackdot said:


> Dagaz Thunderbolt with Miyota 9015, double-domed sapphire and solid bracelet for $300. On sale until 1/1/2015.


Link? I don't see this on their website.

EDIT: Nevermind. Found it. http://www.10watches.com/apps/webstore/products/show/3983024


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Not a bargain, but seems to be a rare watch. Just received an auto-notification from Long Island Watch that the Orient Black Ray Raven is back in stock. US$199 but you don't see them around too much. I need another Orient like a hole in the head but this looks like a cool piece for those interested. Would likely look superb on complementary NATO or fabric strap.

Orient EM65007B dive watch comes with a 21 jewel Japanese automatic self-winding movement, day/date window, black dial with uni-directional rotating bezel, new (larger) luminous hands, luminous indices, screw down crown, black PVD case and bracelet.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm waiting for that grey orient curator to come back in stock.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

mitchjrj said:


> Not a bargain, but seems to be a rare watch. Just received an auto-notification from Long Island Watch that the Orient Black Ray Raven is back in stock. US$199 but you don't see them around too much. I need another Orient like a hole in the head but this looks like a cool piece for those interested. Would likely look superb on complementary NATO or fabric strap.
> 
> Orient EM65007B dive watch comes with a 21 jewel Japanese automatic self-winding movement, day/date window, black dial with uni-directional rotating bezel, new (larger) luminous hands, luminous indices, screw down crown, black PVD case and bracelet.


$178.98 here..... Orient #EM65007B Men's Black IP Stainless Steel Ray Raven 200M Automatic Diver Watch - Newegg.com


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Some good deals at The Watchery. Bulova Accutron 7750 automatic chronograph for $439.99 with code WELCOMETOTW. Lots of other good deals if you search through their sale.

Accutron by Bulova 63C009 Watches,Men's Gemini Automatic Chronograph Stainless Steel Black Dial, Fashion Accutron by Bulova Automatic Watches


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> Fantastic watch. I have the white face with rose gold markers. Very cool movement with perfectly smooth sweep and great chrono. Original leather strap was not great, but great on leather. Crazy deal.


Just curious: How does a quartz watch have a smooth sweeping second hand? I thought only Seiko spring drive had that and they are in the 4 figures. Are you sure this is the same watch you have? I just never hear people say "very cool movement" about a quartz


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

cyberpunks2000 said:


> Just curious: How does a quartz watch have a smooth sweeping second hand? I thought only Seiko spring drive had that and they are in the 4 figures. Are you sure this is the same watch you have? I just never hear people say "very cool movement" about a quartz


That's what the precisionist line is known for, smooth sweeping second hand in a quartz watch. I have one and I agree it's pretty amazing.


----------



## Auspaul (Jun 5, 2013)

cyberpunks2000 said:


> Just curious: How does a quartz watch have a smooth sweeping second hand? I thought only Seiko spring drive had that and they are in the 4 figures. Are you sure this is the same watch you have? I just never hear people say "very cool movement" about a quartz


Instead of ticking 1 time a second like normal quartz watch thy tick 16 times a second there are videos on youtube


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Exactly. It's a different Quartz movement with a three pronged crystal. The only giveaway that's it's not a fast-beat mechanical is with the chrono reset sweeping all around rather than snapping back. The large second hand performs double duty for timekeeping and chrono function (it ticks for chrono). The subs are all for chrono elapse... Hours, minutes, 1/10th, 1/100th and 1/1000th. Overall accuracy is rated to seconds per year which is a bit freaky.

If the rose gold and black dial were part of that sale I would have strongly considered it.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cyberpunks2000 said:


> Just curious: How does a quartz watch have a smooth sweeping second hand? I thought only Seiko spring drive had that and they are in the 4 figures. Are you sure this is the same watch you have? I just never hear people say "very cool movement" about a quartz


Here is a video of the Precisionist chronograph. Watch the two hands at 12 o'clock spin while the chronograph is running.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

cyberpunks2000 said:


> Just curious: How does a quartz watch have a smooth sweeping second hand? I thought only Seiko spring drive had that and they are in the 4 figures. Are you sure this is the same watch you have? I just never hear people say "very cool movement" about a quartz


Here goes "Precisionist movement is a very cool Quartz movement", truly amazing for the price. Got my 183 for $232 during an earlier Amazon promotion. Do check out the youtube videos of other Precisionist. They are dead nuts accurate and incredibly smooth. They do it by using up a 10 year Lithium battery in around 2 years, not a bad trade off for the smooth performance, IMO.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Here goes "Precisionist movement is a very cool Quartz movement", truly amazing for the price. Got my 183 for $232 during an earlier Amazon promotion. Do check out the youtube videos of other Precisionist. They are dead nuts accurate and incredibly smooth. They do it by using up a 10 year Lithium battery in around 2 years, not a bad trade off for the smooth performance, IMO.


Seems like a pretty big tradeoff to me. Also, I don't like their marketing hype that talks about it being the most accurate watch with a sweeping second hand. That may be true, but it is not a HAQ (much less accurate than many models without a sweeping second hand), just go to the HAQ subforum to see some discussions of this. Personally, I think the Precisionist line is just a gimmick.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> . Personally, I think the Precisionist line is just a gimmick.


If a 16 beat per second, smooth as silk sweep second hand is just a gimmick, give me this gimmick on every quartz watch! IMO it is a fantastic gimmick and we need tons more of this gimmick from Citizen/Bulova.

Hopefully when battery technology improves, all Citizen will get this feature.

On top of the smooth sweep, the Precisionist has dead nuts accuracy to go with it. 
0.0 +/- accuracy is no gimmick. That is how good 2 of my Precisionist are.... Absolutely perfect time keepers.

Casio & Citizen also achieve this accuracy, but they put radio receivers in the atomic watches to get it.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> If a 16 beat per second, smooth as silk sweep second hand is just a gimmick, give me this gimmick on every quartz watch! IMO it is a fantastic gimmick and we need tons more of this gimmick from Citizen/Bulova.
> 
> Hopefully when battery technology improves, all Citizen will get this feature.
> 
> ...


Anyone could create a sweeping hand quartz if they are willing to suck up all the batteries. The gimmick is that they try to make people think it is super accurate by using a name that denotes precision and by claiming that it is the most accurate watch with a sweeping hand. It is no more accurate than a standard quartz, but standard quartz doesn't have a sweeping hand. It is very deceptive marketing IMO. And to prove the fact, just go to the HAQ subforum and see how many newbies get really excited about their HAQ Precisionist only to find out they have been duped by slick marketing.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Orient M-Force Beast for only $300 with code BEAST. IMHO, this is one of the best overall $300 watches you can buy.

200M water resistance
Sapphire crystal
Screw-down crown
Hacking and hand-winding
Power reserve indicator
120-click bezel
ISO shock resistant and anti-magnetic

SEL06001H0 SEL06001H EL06001H M-FORCE | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Amazon Warehouse Deal
Citizen Eco-Drive BL5483-55E Perpetual Calendar 100M Mens Watch $120 after instant 10% off (in checkout)
Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Citizen Men's BL5483-55E Eco-Drive Perpetual Calendar Chronograph Watch


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Here is another shot of the Citizen I found on Google images


----------



## orangehole (Feb 12, 2006)

I really like the look of this Casio. For just $27.59 shipped on Amazon. Cheapest it has ever been. usually around $40 or so. Will make a great beater but still look good.

Amazon.com: Casio Men's MTD1073-1A2V Brown Ion-Plated Stainless Steel Analog Watch: Watches


----------



## Wara_Wara (Feb 25, 2014)

Citizen Men's AT8020-54L "Blue Angels" Stainless Steel Eco-Drive Dress Watch $320 Lowest Ever.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Amazon Warehouse Deal

*Citizen Men's BN0095-16E Eco-Drive "Scuba Fin" Yellow and Black Dive Watch*
by Citizen
$80.83 *$72.75* 








$8.08 discount applied


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Wara_Wara said:


> Citizen Men's AT8020-54L "Blue Angels" Stainless Steel Eco-Drive Dress Watch $320 Lowest Ever.


Was $292.81 a couple of weeks ago.
https://slickdeals.net/f/7435148-ci...-leather-strap-253-bracelet-294-free-shipping


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Wara_Wara said:


> Citizen Men's AT8020-54L "Blue Angels" Stainless Steel Eco-Drive Dress Watch $320 Lowest Ever.


that's quite an interesting watch, but I don't like all the extra stuff around the outer dial having to do withe miles and fuel. They make another version of this watch, the At8017-08A,that also uses the H800 calibre but it doesn't seem to be a US market watch.

Anyone know where I can get a non-US Citizen watch like we get JDM Seikos?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow this one is really, really nice.
Did you try searching rakuten?
Edit: seems like it's a Euro-only model.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Yep, that's what I think, Euro only. Too bad. Is there a discount dealer in Europe someone has done business with?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Omega Seamaster Chronograph GMT for $3995.

Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Chronograph Watch Deal


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Hmm , coupon did not work. Maybe too late?


RyanD said:


> Orient M-Force Beast for only $300 with code BEAST. IMHO, this is one of the best overall $300 watches you can buy.
> 
> SEL06001H0 SEL06001H EL06001H M-FORCE | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

MEzz said:


> Hmm , coupon did not work. Maybe too late?


Way too late.


----------



## Auspaul (Jun 5, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Way too late.


 Worked yesterday but don't deliver to Australia


----------



## dabecassis (Nov 10, 2014)

Not affordable but the deal of the day on Omega Aqua Terras at Joma is pretty nice...(if only they had the blue)

Omega Seamaster Teak Grey Dial GMT Chronograph Black Leather Mens Watch 231.13.44.52.06.001


----------



## nikolaC87 (Oct 28, 2014)

You have on jomashop tw steel http://m.jomashop.com/tw-steel-ceo-mens-watch-ce3001.html for 56 $ use code bf143tw54


----------



## ARAMP1 (Nov 17, 2007)

Don't know if this has been posted yet, but I picked up this Seiko SNK375 Auto Stainless 37mm for a Christmas gift for under $50.

www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0065ABH1K/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## bishop9 (May 13, 2014)

Target.com has 30% off Casio watch with code JOY30..

DW 6900 is $49
DW9052 and DW 5600 are $35


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

Amazon flash sale - Orient Aviator Automatic Blue Dial on Stainless Steel for $129.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DR8WHAS


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

bishop9 said:


> Target.com has 30% off Casio watch with code JOY30..
> 
> DW 6900 is $49
> DW9052 and DW 5600 are $35


Where do I put the code? I can't find any space for the code on the cart page and the page after... Do I have to make a new account and go all the way to the placing order page to add the code?

Sorry I haven't bought from Target online before.

Btw thanks for the heads up.. Crazy value.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bulova Precisionist Longwood $89.00 after code MP30 when checking out with MasterPass. Code is good for $30 off $100, so there are probably other good deals as well.

Rakuten.com:Ashford|Bulova Precisionist Longwood Men's Quartz Watch 96B130|Uncategorized


----------



## Frogman452 (Jan 7, 2014)

Rodina small seconds for $99.99 until 12/18. 10 day promotion where the price goes up every few days. Not sure about shipping charges...

http://www.seagullwatchstore.com/mo...-R005GB-Automatic-Bauhaus-Watch-p/r005gb.htm=


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

I know some of you snagged the Android Divemaster 200, via Woot.com a month or two ago, and were quite pleased with them. Woot had them for $45+$5 shipping and Android has them for $50 + shipping right now. Sitewide sale of 50% off with HOLIDAY50. Also, the ladies divers make nice stocking stuffers...

Midsize


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Duplicate - mods delete please


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

gricat said:


> I know some of you snagged the Android Divemaster 200, via Woot.com a month or two ago, and were quite pleased with them. Woot had them for $45+$5 shipping and Android has them for $50 + shipping right now. Sitewide sale of 50% off with HOLIDAY50. Also, the ladies divers make nice stocking stuffers...


if you use the search function, you will find the the Octopuz in red or in yellow for about 55$. A nice dual crown 42 mm with a miyota 8215. It would look good with a different strap.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Frogman452 said:


> Rodina small seconds for $99.99 until 12/18. 10 day promotion where the price goes up every few days. Not sure about shipping charges...
> 
> Classic Rodina R005GB Automatic Wrist Watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST1731 Movement Bauhaus Style Watch Date + Independent Second Hand


Non-mobile link:
Classic Rodina R005GB Automatic Wrist Watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST1731 Movement Bauhaus Style Watch Date + Independent Second Hand


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

Amazon (at least in the U.S.) is again offering 30% off watches over $100.

(In order to qualify, the watch needs to actually be sold _by Amazon_. Best way to ensure that is to check the box for Amazon.com as the Seller on the left side of the screen.)


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Orient USA website has 40% off through Dec. 19 with coupon code "HOLIDAYS." Orient Mako XL ends up $192. Too bad they're out of blue.


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Course as soon as I say that I see it on Amazon for $150. Doh.



footie said:


> Orient USA website has 40% off through Dec. 19 with coupon code "HOLIDAYS." Orient Mako XL ends up $192. Too bad they're out of blue.


----------



## AARonBalakay (Oct 2, 2013)

Invicta pro diver for only $50 on Amazon Lightning deals. 
Amazon.com: Invicta Men's ILE8926ASYB "Pro Diver" Stainless Steel Watch: Invicta: Watches


----------



## sturner333 (Feb 15, 2010)

Where does the discount show up on Amazon


----------



## two-rocks (Jan 14, 2014)

sturner333 said:


> Where does the discount show up on Amazon


Deal is over, it was a limited time item.


----------



## Blue-Hayes (Jan 21, 2014)

Argos UK have a Citizen CA0540-56L on sale at 50% off, plus an additional 20% off all watches, making it a whopping £80.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Invicta Men's Coalition Forces Watch for *$499.99* (pictured, $300 off) - MSRP - $2495.

Good Luck for folks looking to purchase this watch!!!


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Maxy said:


> Invicta Men's Coalition Forces Watch for *$499.99* (pictured, $300 off) - MSRP - $2495.
> 
> Good Luck for folks looking to purchase this watch!!!


Maybe if it was $49.99......Na, nevermind


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

^You beat me to it blackdot. That golden eye looks great and the watches are very thin. The hands are too bland for my taste though.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

blackdot said:


> View attachment 2356514


Got that email too, Klepsoo is way cheaper!

Edit: Used to be, that is.......used to be under $600!, I stand corrected!


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

Have you checked klepsoo lately? Their prices skyrocketed


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

shadow102 said:


> Have you checked klepsoo lately? Their prices skyrocketed


Thanks for the news! That is amazing. Got to strike while the iron is hot!

Some folks here got stunning deals earlier, like $530 for a Combat Sub BB homage.


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Ashford has a great flash sale going on. The Bulova men's Percisionist diver is on sale for 139. 00 http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/b...t-catamount/98B166.pid?nid=cpg_cat360023&so=9








Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

Blue-Hayes said:


> Argos UK have a Citizen CA0540-56L on sale at 50% off, plus an additional 20% off all watches, making it a whopping £80.


I can't find this watch anywhere on USA websites. Do you know if they ship to the states?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Just popped in to my email... Gnomon Watches has a flash sale with extra 15% discount on all *Glycine Combat* watches (totals 30%). Code *combat14*. I see these around a lot on the forums, always liked them, never searched for company history. Gnomon has a nice section on them, didn't realize their heritage.

Glycine Watches[0]&filter[1]=16


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> Just popped in to my email... Gnomon Watches has a flash sale with extra 15% discount on all *Glycine Combat* watches (totals 30%). Code *combat14*. I see these around a lot on the forums, always liked them, never searched for company history. Gnomon has a nice section on them, didn't realize their heritage.
> 
> Glycine Watches[0]&filter[1]=16


You are 8 hours (7 posts) late. Look on the previous page


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Scooped! Actually, Gnomon was late.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Amazon Warehouse Deal
> 
> *Citizen Men's BN0095-16E Eco-Drive "Scuba Fin" Yellow and Black Dive Watch*
> by Citizen
> ...


Down to $55 now!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Amazon Warehouse Deal
> *Citizen Eco-Drive BL5483-55E Perpetual Calendar 100M Mens Watch $120 after instant 10% off (in checkout)*
> 
> Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Citizen Men's BL5483-55E Eco-Drive Perpetual Calendar Chronograph Watch


Down to $95 now!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Thanks for the news! That is amazing. Got to strike while the iron is hot!
> 
> Some folks here got stunning deals earlier, like $530 for a Combat Sub BB homage.


They had an extra 5% off sale last week. Not much, but you could get any of the for under $600.


----------



## domer (Jun 8, 2007)

Hexa K500 diver for $498 at Huckberry.

They are sold out at the official Hexa site, not sure how this (supposedly) highly-limited watch ended up at Huckberry for cheap, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

domer said:


> Hexa K500 diver for $498 at Huckberry.
> 
> They are sold out at the official Hexa site, not sure how this (supposedly) highly-limited watch ended up at Huckberry for cheap, but I'm not complaining.


Whelp, seeing as I've been keeping an eye out for one forever it looks like I've got another watch coming.


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Down to $55 now!


I had been trying desperately not to buy this, but with the price drop it was just too tempting. Picked up one listed as very good condition - damaged packaging for $60 including tax.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

If you missed the Seiko SNKN01 last time, it's back at Kohls. Use promo code CANDY for 20% off or if you have a Kohls card use promo code PRESENTS30 for 30% off. You'll also get $20 in Kohls cash.

Seiko Men's Leather Automatic Watch - SNKN01


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

Frogman452 said:


> Rodina small seconds for $99.99 until 12/18. 10 day promotion where the price goes up every few days. Not sure about shipping charges...
> 
> Classic Rodina R005GB Automatic Wrist Watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST1731 Movement Bauhaus Style Watch Date + Independent Second Hand


I can't seem to find much info out about the ST1731 movement. $100 for any decent automatic with sapphire seems like a steal. And 9.4mm is thin, should look nice on my smaller 6.5" wrist. Trying..to..resist..


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

RyanD said:


> If you missed the Seiko SNKN01 last time, it's back at Kohls. Use promo code CANDY for 20% off or if you have a Kohls card use promo code PRESENTS30 for 30% off. You'll also get $20 in Kohls cash.
> 
> Seiko Men's Leather Automatic Watch - SNKN01


For another $10 off, you can stack the promos with JEWELRY10.  Brings the 20% promo price down to $115 and shipped free.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

cyberpunks2000 said:


> I can't seem to find much info out about the ST1731 movement. $100 for any decent automatic with sapphire seems like a steal. And 9.4mm is thin, should look nice on my smaller 6.5" wrist. Trying..to..resist..


http://www.watchitallabout.com/rodina-r005-bauhaus-watch-review/

It wears large due to thin bezel.


----------



## sidefx (Nov 12, 2014)

DC Lavman said:


> Amazon (at least in the U.S.) is again offering 30% off watches over $100.
> 
> (In order to qualify, the watch needs to actually be sold _by Amazon_. Best way to ensure that is to check the box for Amazon.com as the Seller on the left side of the screen.)


did you get the promo WATCHES30 to work? I tried it on a mako sold and shipped by Amazon...


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

sidefx said:


> did you get the promo WATCHES30 to work? I tried it on a mako sold and shipped by Amazon...


Not all "sold and shipped by Amazon" are covered. Follow the link again, filter out the Men's watches, and then under the "Brand" section on the left side, click "+ See more" for the full list of brands. Selecting Orient will then give the, currently, 153 eligible models.


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Deep Blue has 30% most everything on their website with promo code HOLIDAY2014. Master Explorer for $244 right now. Wow!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

gricat said:


> Not all "sold and shipped by Amazon" are covered. Follow the link again, filter out the Men's watches, and then under the "Brand" section on the left side, click "+ See more" for the full list of brands. Selecting Orient will then give the, currently, 153 eligible models.


This one would make a nice gift for under $700.










Amazon.com: Raymond Weil Women's 2827-L1-00296 Maestro Analog Display Swiss Automatic Black Watch: Watches


----------



## sturner333 (Feb 15, 2010)

footie said:


> Deep Blue has 30% most everything on their website with promo code HOLIDAY2014. Master Explorer for $244 right now. Wow!


HOLIDAY2014 doesn't work


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

cyberpunks2000 said:


> I can't seem to find much info out about the ST1731 movement. $100 for any decent automatic with sapphire seems like a steal. And 9.4mm is thin, should look nice on my smaller 6.5" wrist. Trying..to..resist..


That date window at 3 is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

For the Canadians amongst us, today's Bay Day deal offering "40% off Bulovas, Citizens, Seikos, and more".

Bay Day


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

postup said:


> For the Canadians amongst us, today's Bay Day deal offering "40% off Bulovas, Citizens, Seikos, and more".
> 
> Bay Day


Bae Day? Is that like Canadian Valentine's Day?


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

My K-34 came in the mail yesterday. Two weeks. It was a pleasant surprise, and a good deal.


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Really sorry, it's CYBER2014 for the Deep Blue 30% off. That's what I used. My bad.



sturner333 said:


> HOLIDAY2014 doesn't work


----------



## nitchai (Aug 10, 2014)

neurogenesis said:


> My K-34 came in the mail yesterday. Two weeks. It was a pleasant surprise, and a good deal.


Is it hackable?


----------



## Frogman452 (Jan 7, 2014)

Gazza74 said:


> That date window at 3 is a deal breaker for me.


I always hear they're $119.99 new (from good-stuffs) but the same site currently has the no date version for just $5 more than that date version's sale and it also qualifies for free shipping. I'm struggling to resist on this one. They CAN be found pre owned for $80-$90 if you're lucky though. Lots of info on the movement in this thread, yea it's a super popular thread.

Classic Rodina Automatic Wrist Watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST17 Movement Arabic White Dial Bauhaus Style


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

nitchai said:


> Is it hackable?


Nope.


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

postup said:


> For the Canadians amongst us, today's Bay Day deal offering "40% off Bulovas, Citizens, Seikos, and more".
> 
> Bay Day











$160 - 40% = $96 CDN (that's like $84 real dollars)
Not allowed to play with until Christmas.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Frogman452 said:


> I always hear they're $119.99 new (from good-stuffs) but the same site currently has the no date version for just $5 more than that date version's sale and it also qualifies for free shipping. I'm struggling to resist on this one. They CAN be found pre owned for $80-$90 if you're lucky though. Lots of info on the movement in this thread, yea it's a super popular thread.
> 
> Classic Rodina Automatic Wrist Watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST17 Movement Arabic White Dial Bauhaus Style


Yeah, I did see that....they also have the Seagull name on them instead of Rodina. I'm not sure if there's any difference in the 2 watches mechanically or in materials.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

Gazza74 said:


> Yeah, I did see that....they also have the Seagull name on them instead of Rodina. I'm not sure if there's any difference in the 2 watches mechanically or in materials.
> ...


General consensus is that Sea-Gull keeps better movements for their own branded watches. But then I'm just speculating.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

wildpack said:


> General consensus is that Sea-Gull keeps better movements for their own branded watches. But then I'm just speculating.


Hmmm, I don't need to be tempted. Already waiting for one incoming tomorrow.......but then again, I always liked this style. I'm going to have to talk myself out of it....


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

wildpack said:


> General consensus is that Sea-Gull keeps better movements for their own branded watches. But then I'm just speculating.


And you don't end up walking around with "Motherland" written on your watch in Russian.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

wildpack said:


> General consensus is that Sea-Gull keeps better movements for their own branded watches. But then I'm just speculating.


I had two Sea-Gull brand watches bought at the Sea-Gull factory. Both were junk. I have at least a couple of watches from other brands with Sea-Gull movements, and they are fine so far.


----------



## thenewcollector (Oct 26, 2013)

postup said:


> For the Canadians amongst us, today's Bay Day deal offering "40% off Bulovas, Citizens, Seikos, and more".
> 
> Bay Day


Good deals, just wish they offered more seiko automatics.


----------



## vinnyd85 (Dec 26, 2012)

Nice deal on this citizen at 6pm.com apply coupon code for extra 15% off- *6PMCN1219201415203 * Citizen Watches AT2278-58H Eco-Drive BRT Chronograph Watch Black Ion Plated Stainless Steel - 6pm.com


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

vinnyd85 said:


> Nice deal on this citizen at 6pm.com apply coupon code for extra 15% off- *6PMCN1219201415203 * Citizen Watches AT2278-58H Eco-Drive BRT Chronograph Watch Black Ion Plated Stainless Steel - 6pm.com


That one is already out of stock.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Wanted a solar diver for a while now and finally succumbed to the scuba fin BN0095-16E deal. Anybody have a link to a place that sells the black version's strap?


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

RyanD said:


> I had two Sea-Gull brand watches bought at the Sea-Gull factory. Both were junk. I have at least a couple of watches from other brands with Sea-Gull movements, and they are fine so far.


I guess "general consensus" and "empirical evidence" are at odds. 

Wondering if the Sea-Gulls were cheaper movements? (or does the "You get what you pay for" theory also have holes?)


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Gazza74 said:


> Yeah, I did see that....they also have the Seagull name on them instead of Rodina. I'm not sure if there's any difference in the 2 watches mechanically or in materials.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Btw Sea-gull doesn't make that watch. "Rodina" makes them 3 ways, rodina, couterfit seagull and counterfit nomos.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

solchitlins said:


> Btw Sea-gull doesn't make that watch. "Rodina" makes them 3 ways, rodina, couterfit seagull and counterfit nomos.


That' interesting. Also helps me stay away.....nothing against Rodina, but I think I'd rather save up and go after a Stowa, or something else.


----------



## Luskar (Jan 12, 2012)

solchitlins said:


> Btw Sea-gull doesn't make that watch. "Rodina" makes them 3 ways, rodina, couterfit seagull and counterfit nomos.


Pretty sure Rodina is a sub-brand of Seagull, like Martin Braun or Lowell. Directly own by Seagull or private labels produce by Seagull.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Luskar said:


> Pretty sure Rodina is a sub-brand of Seagull, like Martin Braun or Lowell. Directly own by Seagull or private labels produce by Seagull.


My understanding as well.


----------



## Auspaul (Jun 5, 2013)

Seiko Neo Sport Chronograph Blue and White Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch SNDF87P1 $114.82 Seiko Neo Sport Chronograph Blue and White Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch SNDF87P1


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

bought this very one a couple weeks ago...be aware that there may be some delays in shipping - or at least mine was - east coast to california



Auspaul said:


> Seiko Neo Sport Chronograph Blue and White Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch SNDF87P1 $114.82 Seiko Neo Sport Chronograph Blue and White Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch SNDF87P1


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Had planned on curtailing but decided to grab this. Ordered the white/yellow a few weeks ago and quite like it. Have been on the hunt for a blue/white/orange combo and this will fill the gap until I step up to a Steinhart Racetimer or - far less likely but far more desired - the Tudor Heritage Chrono Monte Carlo.



The Watcher said:


> bought this very one a couple weeks ago...be aware that there may be some delays in shipping - or at least mine was - east coast to california


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

a man after my own heart! love seeing the chrono guys coming out of the shadows.

i have the white/yellow as well as the navy blue/sliver, it's a great watch for the price. the bonus is this one has the bracelet so you can switch up when you like - hollow end links but otherwise surpisingly good, reminds me of the orange monster bracelet. excellent price as the other models only come on leather. i posted a watch shot on today's wruw (what are you wearing) thread.



mitchjrj said:


> Had planned on curtailing but decided to grab this. Ordered the white/yellow a few weeks ago and quite like it. Have been on the hunt for a blue/white/orange combo and this will fill the gap until I step up to a Steinhart Racetimer or - far less likely but far more desired - the Tudor Heritage Chrono Monte Carlo.


racetimers are nice but i hear they wear large. tudor...would love one of those...$$$ though.

don't want to derail the bargains thread, so turning it back over to the posters!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I like the strap you have pictured. Where is it from?



The Watcher said:


> a man after my own heart! love seeing the chrono guys coming out of the shadows.
> 
> i have the white/yellow as well as the navy blue/sliver, it's a great watch for the price. the bonus is this one has the bracelet so you can switch up when you like - hollow end links but otherwise surpisingly good, reminds me of the orange monster bracelet. excellent price as the other models only come on leather. i posted a watch shot on today's wruw (what are you wearing) thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## Skeese (Oct 18, 2014)

Seiko SNK803 is at £45 on Amazon UK!!

Sign up for Amazon Fashion before you order, you should receive a 20% off discount code


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Skeese said:


> Seiko SNK803 is at £45 on Amazon UK!!


Wow. That's expensive. I have seen them for $40 here in the US.


----------



## Skeese (Oct 18, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> Wow. That's expensive. I have seen them for $40 here in the US.


Cheap for the UK, not seen them any lower over here...


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Skeese said:


> Cheap for the UK, not seen them any lower over here...


36 pounds here

Seiko Mens MWH SNK803K2 [SNK803K2] - USD56.99 : MyWatchesHub.com - Buy 100% Genuine, Authentic, Brand New Watches Online, Buy 100% Authentic and Genuine Watch Online with Free Shipping


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Hamilton Khaki on bracelet for $338 with code *AFFAVIAT338*. Use Ebates for another 10% back, making it $304 net.

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665135 Men's Watch


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Two weeks post-order, tracking shows that my Okean is finally in the right city. Will it be delivered in time for Christmas?!


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Luskar said:


> Pretty sure Rodina is a sub-brand of Seagull, like Martin Braun or Lowell. Directly own by Seagull or private labels produce by Seagull.


Nope, people have emailed sea-gull and asked. No affiliation


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

CCCP GMT Quartz Watch $53 on Amazon Warehouse Deals

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-li...19272971&sr=1-2&keywords=watch&condition=used


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Haurex Watch for $22 on Warehouse Deals

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00F92DKFG/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lightning Deal on an open heart Invicta Pro Diver with NH39A GMT Automatic Movement $80

Amazon.com: Invicta Men's 15388 "Pro Diver" Stainless Steel Automatic Watch: Invicta: Watches


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Is this a true GMT movement? Or does the subdial merely display current (actual) time in a 24 hour format?


Totoro66 said:


> Lightning Deal on an open heart Invicta Pro Diver with NH39A GMT Automatic Movement $80
> 
> Amazon.com: Invicta Men's 15388 "Pro Diver" Stainless Steel Automatic Watch: Invicta: Watches


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Haurex Watch for $22 on Warehouse Deals
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00F92DKFG/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


Oh why not!


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

I'd assume the NH39A movement is the same as Seiko's 4R39 -- in which case the 24-hour sub-dial is slaved to the main hour and _cannot_ be set independently (as would be true of an actual GMT movement).



dumberdrummer said:


> Is this a true GMT movement? Or does the subdial merely display current (actual) time in a 24 hour format?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Raymond Weil automatic chronograph for $749. Looks like a 7750 movement.

Raymond Weil Maestro Silver Dial Chronograph Brown Leather Mens Watch 4830-PC5-05658


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Seiko 2nd Gen Monster for $135.

Seiko 2nd Generation PVD Orange Monster Watch SRP311K1 - Rakuten.com


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Seiko 2nd Gen Monster for $135.
> 
> Seiko 2nd Generation PVD Orange Monster Watch SRP311K1 - Rakuten.com
> 
> View attachment 2404745


Killer Deal! Best I've seen...


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

x2 i have had my eye on that watch and that makes it a perfect price (one of the local watch shops wanted $350 for it)


----------



## ZionExpress (Sep 19, 2013)

shadow102 said:


> x2 i have had my eye on that watch and that makes it a perfect price (one of the local watch shops wanted $350 for it)


x3 here! Just got the SRP315 as a gift and I'm STILL considering buying this right now, best price I've seen previously was just over $200. Are there any coupon codes I can take advantage of as a first time Rakuten shopper? Was planning to use Paypal.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

ZionExpress said:


> x3 here! Just got the SRP315 as a gift and I'm STILL considering buying this right now, best price I've seen previously was just over $200. Are there any coupon codes I can take advantage of as a first time Rakuten shopper? Was planning to use Paypal.


I'm thinking of getting one too, ONLY for the Lume !


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ZionExpress said:


> x3 here! Just got the SRP315 as a gift and I'm STILL considering buying this right now, best price I've seen previously was just over $200. Are there any coupon codes I can take advantage of as a first time Rakuten shopper? Was planning to use Paypal.


Try NEWLOOK25 for $25 off. Not sure if it still works.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Seiko Superior on massdrop Edit: Sorry forgot price, its $184.99 CAD (Probably less for USA)










https://www.massdrop.com/r/WEUPB9

Also they are still selling the Maratac Zulus and NATOs, which in my opinion are some of the best quality


----------



## nikolaC87 (Oct 28, 2014)

Aaaaarghhhh , they dont ship worldwide


----------



## nikolaC87 (Oct 28, 2014)

Aaaarghhh they dont ship worldwide 


RyanD said:


> Seiko 2nd Gen Monster for $135.
> 
> Seiko 2nd Generation PVD Orange Monster Watch SRP311K1 - Rakuten.com
> 
> View attachment 2404745


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Another dented box warehouse deal. $108

Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Citizen Men's CA0469-59E Eco-Drive Primo Chronograph Watch


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Philip Stein Warehouse Deal $120

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00BS7YCUS/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Use coupon code YEAREND20 for $20 off $50 at Rakuten for New Customers Only. Too bad the Seiko Monster is no longer on sale. There are several Seiko 5 watches for less than $40 with the coupon though.

Seiko Men's SNKL71 Automatic Stainless Steel Watch - Rakuten.com


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Ashford code AFFTIME398 brings the 38mm size Thin-o-matic to $398, same as it was black friday.

I would post a pic but for some reason my phone won't switch to desktop view and there's no img button


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I hadn't looked at United Airlines mileage rewards in a long time. They have a huge selection of watches that you can redeem miles for. Some of them are decent deals if you have miles to burn. Anything from 5700 miles for an Adidas to 1.6 million miles for a gold Chopard.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Use coupon code YEAREND20 for $20 off $50 at Rakuten for New Customers Only. Too bad the Seiko Monster is no longer on sale. There are several Seiko 5 watches for less than $40 with the coupon though.
> 
> Seiko Men's SNKL71 Automatic Stainless Steel Watch - Rakuten.com


I am soooooo glad I pulled the trigger on the Monster yesterday. I'd had my eye on the 315, but decided against it because of the rubber strap.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Damn monster is sold out. At that price I don't mind another one


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ruelala is having a sale on Maurice Lacroix watches. Automatics starting at $799.

Also a sale on Ferragamo watches. Automatics for $599.

https://www.ruelala.com/invite/nixon


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Nomos Sale - Silvester | Schöne Uhren online kaufen. Direkt bei NOMOS Glashütte. (english version doesn't work)
Some Nomos watches under 1k USD.


----------



## elbhombre (Jan 18, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Nomos Sale - Silvester | Schöne Uhren online kaufen. Direkt bei NOMOS Glashütte. (english version doesn't work)
> Some Nomos watches under 1k USD.


Blowfish, is this a reputable site? I don't mind navigating through German for a few hundred off the NOMOS I have been eyeing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

EDIT: Looks like it's the actual NOMOS site! Can't get more legit than that!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> Nomos Sale - Silvester | Schöne Uhren online kaufen. Direkt bei NOMOS Glashütte. (english version doesn't work)
> Some Nomos watches under 1k USD.


After you select the model, then you can change to English. At least one I found says it is scratched in the description, so be careful.

Tangente (61931) stainless steel back | Beautiful watches purchased online. Directly from NOMOS Glashütte.


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Seiko Superior on massdrop Edit: Sorry forgot price, its $184.99 CAD (Probably less for USA)
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/r/WEUPB9
> 
> Also they are still selling the Maratac Zulus and NATOs, which in my opinion are some of the best quality


Also $185 shipped to USA.
It can be found elsewhere for around $170 online. However, that is with rubber strap and this is stainless steel bracelet (and I believe Seiko Superior uses solid link bracelets). I do like the look of this, but not enough of a deal for me to pull the trigger.


----------



## Ming-Tzu (Nov 1, 2014)

Are they usually only one of each? I'm assuming the ones under $1K are not coming back in stock haha



RyanD said:


> After you select the model, then you can change to English. At least one I found says it is scratched in the description, so be careful.
> 
> Tangente (61931) stainless steel back | Beautiful watches purchased online. Directly from NOMOS Glashütte.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

The Nomos sale is pretty cool. It is worth noting that some of them have scratches, and others have the older movements like the 1TS, instead of the current generation movements like the Alpha.

Movements


----------



## simon aus (Jan 26, 2012)

ahhhhhhh..
ahhhhhhh..!!
ahhhhhhh..!!!!!!!!!

doesn't ship to Aus

seiko srp315 for $113

rrrrrrrr....!!!!!!!!

hope some one here catches it..
or should i say over there..!!

amazon todays deal right now..
not sure if the link will work..
just search for it otherwise

Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SRP315 "Classic" Stainless Steel Automatic Divers Watch: Seiko: Watches


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

simon aus said:


> ahhhhhhh..
> ahhhhhhh..!!
> ahhhhhhh..!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I was able to get in on it. They also had a SRP311 with the bracelet for $140 that was unfortunately sold out by the time I got in.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

I always wanted this on rubber.. perfect summer watch in water.. and got it at great price. Thanks dude.



simon aus said:


> ahhhhhhh..
> ahhhhhhh..!!
> ahhhhhhh..!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Fossil Edition Sport Chronograph down to $140 from $205

these are great looking watches, still probably not worth $140 when looking at quality/value, but I may buy one.

Fossil Edition Sport Chronograph Leather Watch - Tan| FOSSIL&reg Watches


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Maxy said:


> I always wanted this on rubber.. perfect summer watch in water.. and got it at great price. Thanks dude.


That's a great deal on a super watch

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

Well there goes another 100+$ on the day after Christmas. I really need to stop coming to this thread....



simon aus said:


> ahhhhhhh..
> ahhhhhhh..!!
> ahhhhhhh..!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## sumoto (Dec 25, 2014)

simon aus said:


> ahhhhhhh..ahhhhhhh..!!ahhhhhhh..!!!!!!!!!doesn't ship to Ausseiko srp315 for $113rrrrrrrr....!!!!!!!!hope some one here catches it..or should i say over there..!!amazon todays deal right now..not sure if the link will work..just search for it otherwiseAmazon.com: Seiko Men's SRP315 "Classic" Stainless Steel Automatic Divers Watch: Seiko: Watches


Thanks Simon, order place with a few minutes to spare! Sorry they wont send it down under to you.


----------



## Fishing With Fredo (Dec 19, 2014)

I know how many Seiko-lovers there are on these forums. Massdrop currently has a beautiful Seiko Superior SSA automatic for $185. Their lowest price usually gets snatched up fast, then it moves to slightly higher tiers. I'd love to get in on it, but I've spent way too much on watches lately, and I'm getting "the look" from my wife.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-superior-watch


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

If anyone needs a place to store your holiday additions, this Mele & Co watch box is available at Kohl's (online only), via a couple of promo codes, for $55 shipped. Most places, such as Amazon, have it for $65-$70. If you prefer something a bit more subtle, Costco has the same box, in a java finish, for $57 shipped.

HAPPY2015 for $10 off $30+
HOLIDAY20 for 20% off

Mele & Co Burl Oak Watch Case

http://www.costco.com/Mele-%26-Co.-Grant-Wooden-Watch-Box-in-Java-Finish.product.100069654.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Touch of Modern is having a sale on Molarity watches. You can get a 1000M automatic with Miyota movement and helium valve for $220.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/i/H3E2MH86


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Worth the Wrist said:


> I know how many Seiko-lovers there are on these forums. Massdrop currently has a beautiful Seiko Superior SSA automatic for $185. Their lowest price usually gets snatched up fast, then it moves to slightly higher tiers. I'd love to get in on it, but I've spent way too much on watches lately, and I'm getting "the look" from my wife.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-superior-watch


You've got it backwards mate. The more people that buy it, the lower the price gets.

The lowest price tier is unlocked now.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

goody2141 said:


> Fossil Edition Sport Chronograph down to $140 from $205
> 
> these are great looking watches, still probably not worth $140 when looking at quality/value, but I may buy one.
> 
> ...


Pretty good price from the source. They're hard to find in the outlet stores and don't go on sale much from Fossil. If it had been the black version I'd have been very tempted.

I'm on a phone!


----------



## hideehoo (May 24, 2010)

Casio G-Shock G100-1BV + $25 VISA gift card for $56.79 at Staples

Go here to add the gift card, then add the watch and the gift card should show free in your cart. Should work with other watch orders over $50.

Fitness Trackers & Pedometers - Staples | Best Fitness Tracker Bracelets for Sale | StaplesÂ®

Casio® G100-1BV G-Shock Men's Analog/Digital Wrist Watch, Black | StaplesÂ®


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Christopher Ward presale: http://www.christopherward.co.uk/sa...ent=Sale+Preview+-+UK&utm_campaign=27/12/2014


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bradjhomes said:


> Christopher Ward presale: Sale Preview


Some decent prices, but nothing I can't resist. The chronograph I got from a previous sale for $600 is almost $900 in this sale.


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

hideehoo said:


> Casio G-Shock G100-1BV + $25 VISA gift card for $56.79 at Staples
> 
> Go here to add the gift card, then add the watch and the gift card should show free in your cart. Should work with other watch orders over $50.
> 
> ...


does not want to work for me for some reason


----------



## Lachrymosa (Nov 29, 2012)

gricat said:


> If anyone needs a place to store your holiday additions, this Mele & Co watch box is available at Kohl's (online only), via a couple of promo codes, for $55 shipped. Most places, such as Amazon, have it for $65-$70. If you prefer something a bit more subtle, Costco has the same box, in a java finish, for $57 shipped.
> 
> HAPPY2015 for $10 off $30+
> HOLIDAY20 for 20% off
> ...


Wow, thanks for the heads up on this! Got the one from Kohls for $8.46 shipped after gift card and promos.


----------



## Derbagger (Apr 4, 2014)

Doesn't seem to work on mobile. Hit the first link, the green bar is for the gift card when you buy a $50 wearable tech. Then add the watch for the second link.

First buy off this thread! I knew It'd be worthwhile to check this every day.


----------



## Fishing With Fredo (Dec 19, 2014)

Raymond Weil Maestro silver dial, $499 on Jomashop:

http://m.jomashop.com/raymond-weil-watch-2847-stc-30001.html#0

And I have coupon codes to there that could knock it down even lower. Agggh!


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Some decent prices, but nothing I can't resist. The chronograph I got from a previous sale for $600 is almost $900 in this sale.


I'm in the same boat.....I used to want a C60, but I dislike the hour hand now. The only one I'd get is a C5 Slimline, but that would be more for a good deal rather than I really want it.


----------



## sturner333 (Feb 15, 2010)

Worth the wrist, what code do you have


----------



## Fishing With Fredo (Dec 19, 2014)

It's a couple of personal codes associated with having made purchases with them.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Lachrymosa said:


> Wow, thanks for the heads up on this! Got the one from Kohls for $8.46 shipped after gift card and promos.


Same.
I have had this stupid Kohl's gift card for a couple years now. I hate Kohls. I wanted a watch box for xmas and Santa didn't bring one so I went for it. I'm not crazy about the finish color but oh well, I hope this is a good one.


----------



## sidefx (Nov 12, 2014)

gricat said:


> If anyone needs a place to store your holiday additions, this Mele & Co watch box is available at Kohl's (online only), via a couple of promo codes, for $55 shipped. Most places, such as Amazon, have it for $65-$70. If you prefer something a bit more subtle, Costco has the same box, in a java finish, for $57 shipped.
> 
> HAPPY2015 for $10 off $30+
> HOLIDAY20 for 20% off
> ...


Do the watch pillows compress down for smaller wrists? I Cannot close my watches on most pillows. Thanks


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Bradjhomes said:


> Christopher Ward presale: Sale Preview


That C20 Lido was pretty cool, pity I missed the sale.


----------



## danyvw (Nov 24, 2014)

sidefx said:


> Do the watch pillows compress down for smaller wrists? I Cannot close my watches on most pillows. Thanks


Same thing happens to me with 7 1/2 wrist.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

If anyone is interested Android is clearing out the Divemaster 200m collection, 2 watches for $60, you pick the color you want and they get to pick the color of the second one so you may end up with a purple (black/green/red/blue/brown/purple). These are big heavy watches with solid bracelets but the blue, green and black are decent looking and they are rated for 200m w/screw down crown..

BUY ONE GET ONE FREE

One more thing, the spring bars are too close to the case to allow using a NATO strap but it was nothing I didn't remedy in 5 minutes with a fine, "safe edge" file. $30 watch w/$10 strap = $40 Submariner/Bond homage, hee, hee.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Recoil Rob said:


> If anyone is interested Android is clearing out the Divemaster 200m collection, 2 watches for $60, you pick the color you want and they get to pick the color of the second one so you may end up with a purple (black/green/red/blue/brown/purple). These are big heavy watches with solid bracelets but the blue, green and black are decent looking and they are rated for 200m w/screw down crown..
> 
> BUY ONE GET ONE FREE


Shipping is $12 for me, which makes it $72 total. They are $55 each shipped on Amazon, so assume you're getting a watch in an ugly color for $17.


----------



## mrphotoman (Dec 9, 2014)

Good deal, i ordered 2 of them today thanks! Does the watch face light up too or are only the hands lumed?

THanks again



Recoil Rob said:


> If anyone is interested Android is clearing out the Divemaster 200m collection, 2 watches for $60, you pick the color you want and they get to pick the color of the second one so you may end up with a purple (black/green/red/blue/brown/purple). These are big heavy watches with solid bracelets but the blue, green and black are decent looking and they are rated for 200m w/screw down crown..
> 
> BUY ONE GET ONE FREE
> 
> ...


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

I was gonna pull trigger but I noticed they have *QUARTZ *movements. Oh well, it's still very good I guess. Thanks.



Recoil Rob said:


> If anyone is interested Android is clearing out the Divemaster 200m collection, 2 watches for $60, you pick the color you want and they get to pick the color of the second one so you may end up with a purple (black/green/red/blue/brown/purple). These are big heavy watches with solid bracelets but the blue, green and black are decent looking and they are rated for 200m w/screw down crown..
> 
> BUY ONE GET ONE FREE
> 
> ...


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

Two Seiko divers in today's Amazon Lightning Deals (US):

Orange Monster SRP309 for $129.99 and the SNE109 solar for $81.99: 
Gold Box Deals | Today's Deals - Amazon.com

And now I have an Orange Monster incoming  Maybe I should have accepted my SO's offer of getting me a larger watch box for Christmas. No, honey, I don't think I need more than five slots...


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Sussa said:


> Two Seiko divers in today's Amazon Lightning Deals (US):
> 
> Orange Monster SRP309 for $129.99 and the SNE109 solar for $81.99:
> Gold Box Deals | Today's Deals - Amazon.com
> ...


Monster is wait listed


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

HiramRanger said:


> Monster is wait listed


Bummer! The deal was 40% claimed when I saw it and jumped to 70% in the few minutes it took me to make up my mind.


----------



## J.D. (Aug 15, 2006)

*Momentum Format 4* (*1M-SP24B1B*) *Ana-Digi on rubber*. Amazon Lightning Deal starting at 16:30 EST today (December 29, 2014). Currently sold by Amazon for USD $261.99. This same Lightning Deal was on Amazon 10 days ago for USD $109.99 + tax. Not sure you can do much better on this model brand new if the discount is identical to last time.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Touch of Modern is having a sale on Alpina Geneve watches. Automatics starting at $619.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/i/H3E2MH86

Lots of photos in this post:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/[email protected]


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

J.D. said:


> *Momentum Format 4* (*1M-SP24B1B*) *Ana-Digi on rubber*. Amazon Lightning Deal starting at 16:30 EST today (December 29, 2014). Currently sold by Amazon for USD $261.99. This same Lightning Deal was on Amazon 10 days ago for USD $109.99 + tax. Not sure you can do much better on this model brand new if the discount is identical to last time.


Grrrrrrrrrrr, missed the Orange Monster... Consolation prize?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Was this a good deal? With the 10% off promotion, it was $1100 shipped. Lowest price I could find for one is about $3350 (sold out), and there is one on Ebay now for $3750.

I have until Jan 31 to return it if the damage is worse than described.


----------



## J.D. (Aug 15, 2006)

HiramRanger said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr, missed the Orange Monster... Consolation prize?


I don't know, you tell me ...


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Sussa said:


> Orange Monster SRP309 for $129.99


A bargain, indeed! And apparently we're not the only ones thinking that way.

Like others, I'm now targeting a SKX007.










Oh... and I wouldn't mind an Orange Ray. But that one seems less inclined to 'move along' with the weak Yen. Or does it?


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

Orient Aviator in today's Amazon Deals. No price yet - sale starts at 08:30 EST: http://www.amazon.com/gp/goldbox/ref=nav_cs_gb?gb_hero_f_102=p:1,c:all,s:upcoming


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Christopher Ward added more models to the 30% off C60 and C61 Trident sale.

Tridents - 30% Sale Preview


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Seiko Solar for $65. What happens at 45:00?

Seiko Core SNE277 Men's Watch


----------



## domer (Jun 8, 2007)

I posted it back when it was $500, but now the Hexa K500 is down to $430 (you will see the price reduction at checkout). Awesome watch, I love mine.


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

Swiss Legend Titanium Dive Chronograph *Swiss Legend Men's 11876-TI-....






*

Price $0.99 plus about $5 shipping at amazon. Search Swiss Legend titanium chronograph.
They are offered in a variety of colors. I ordered five (black, gray, blue, yellow, and red) and was only charged once for shipping.
The total bill was less than $12.
Note: This photo shows a black PVD case. The sale watches that I bought today are all clear titanium case, but I couldn't find photos of that to post here.
Alan


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

$0.99? Can you post a link?



Precise said:


> Swiss Legend Titanium Dive Chronograph *Swiss Legend Men's 11876-TI-....
> View attachment 2462698
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## sturner333 (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks like $79.99


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

Precise said:


> Swiss Legend Titanium Dive Chronograph *Swiss Legend Men's 11876-TI-....
> View attachment 2462698
> *
> 
> ...


i see the orange one here 
http://www.amazon.com/Swiss-Legend-11876-TI-01-OAS-Commander-Display/dp/B00MO6BQN8


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Found it. Amazon must have gotten hacked or something.



footie said:


> $0.99? Can you post a link?


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

footie said:


> $0.99? Can you post a link?


This link shows many colors for $0.99
Amazon.com: swiss legend titanium chronograph

But when I clicked on the individual items, many came up for $79.99

However this one below was still $0.99 at noon PST.

http://www.amazon.com/Swiss-Legend-...-9&keywords=swiss+legend+titanium+chronograph


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

footie said:


> Found it. Amazon must have gotten hacked or something.


It's not Amazon but a third party. Going through their history, they've sold a number of watches at $0.99, strangely enough.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

it looks like you guys are buying some of them. i have had a few in the cart and they get sold out by the time a was ready to check out. there are still a few left, but i guess it is just as well. they are not really ones i want, but they could be good gifts and at ~$5 i almost get 3.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

In for 2. Fully expect the ordered to be canceled.

Amazon UK had a glitch a couple of weeks ago.
Amazon glitch leads to items being sold for almost nothing - CNET


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Got a Xezo Air Commando GMT, Auto/Swiss/Sapphire for $0.99. Ha. I'm sure it will be cancelled.



RyanD said:


> In for 2. Fully expect the ordered to be canceled.
> 
> Amazon UK had a glitch a couple of weeks ago.
> Amazon glitch leads to items being sold for almost nothing - CNET


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

This may be a better link, from the store "QuickDelivery," There are still many in stock.
QuickDelivery00 @ Amazon.com: Swiss Legend

If you just search their store for "watch," you'll see a bunch of great deals, including 99 cents for a Stuhrling Original Tuskegee Flier (auto!)

Now that I look at it, everything appears to be 99 cents in their store. I bet they'll all be cancelled.

I got an Alpina for 99 cents. But it looks like they're removing everything else.


----------



## Ming-Tzu (Nov 1, 2014)

Don't know anything about this brand or how these watches perform but just ordered two for myself....just for the hell of it lol


----------



## baffledexpert (Aug 29, 2013)

Could you guys just SLOW DOWN? I'm trying to get in front of you for all of these 99¢ deals. 

Do they cancel? That would be a shame (for me, at least!)


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

They all seem to be dead links right now, all stock unavailable.


----------



## baffledexpert (Aug 29, 2013)

Recoil Rob said:


> They all seem to be dead links right now, all stock unavailable.


Not _all_ dead. Here's one, I think, that worked 5 seconds ago:

It's dead. Sorry.


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

I tried listing men's watches under $1. Many came up for $0.99 in the list, but when I clicked on them they were much, much more.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Precise said:


> I tried listing men's watches under $1. Many came up for $0.99 in the list, but when I clicked on them they were much, much more.


They are sold out, that is why. It takes some time for Amazon's listing page to catch up. I missed out completely on this. They will probably be canceled anyway.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> They are sold out, that is why. It takes some time for Amazon's listing page to catch up. I missed out completely on this. They will probably be canceled anyway.


I don't think they're sold out. I think the seller realized a mistake (they meant to change one price to $.99 and ended up changing everything in their store) and after the 99 cent orders came in, they went as fast as they could to eliminate or change their listings.

I saw many items I'd either already put in my cart, or had marked to do so, suddenly show up as "no longer available from this seller." We'll see if my diamond-encrusted women's Alpina (the only watch I actually got to order) really shows up for 99 cents! (Somehow, I doubt it.)


----------



## BobbyDuplex (Dec 30, 2014)

Got in for a Swiss legend and a stuhrling ......now to see what's happens.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ESQ Movado for $99 with coupon code 1SALECAP99.

ESQ by Movado Capital 07301466 Men's Watch


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

Totoro66 said:


> They are sold out, that is why. It takes some time for Amazon's listing page to catch up. I missed out completely on this. They will probably be canceled anyway.


Not sold out. They offered the same items for a lot more money.
Alan


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SNKN01 Analog Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch: Watches

*SNKN01 $115.31*


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

no name no slogan said:


> Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SNKN01 Analog Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch: Watches
> 
> *SNKN01 $115.31*


You stay away from my wallet!


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

Perdendosi said:


> I don't think they're sold out. I think the seller realized a mistake (they meant to change one price to $.99 and ended up changing everything in their store) and after the 99 cent orders came in, they went as fast as they could to eliminate or change their listings.
> 
> I saw many items I'd either already put in my cart, or had marked to do so, suddenly show up as "no longer available from this seller." We'll see if my diamond-encrusted women's Alpina (the only watch I actually got to order) really shows up for 99 cents! (Somehow, I doubt it.)


i could be that they marked it as out, but more likely it was others here buying them. if they say one available, and someone else got through the payment process, it would be gone for everyone else. i was going to consider several... although i don't need them, and made it to the payment screen and one was gone, then i looked for a replacement and another became unavailable. the ones with more, lasted longer, but i decided i did not really need a watch that was bigger than i like just because it was a deal. although if one that i had in my cart had not been sold out before i clicked buy, i would have had 3 now. that one going away saved me from myself...


----------



## ccrdiver (Jul 6, 2014)

I just got this note from an Amazon Seller regarding the $.99 Watches:...
"

* Amazon Marketplace*
 





Dear buyer,

This is about the order you placed with us on Amazon.com

My name is Michael Yang and I run a store on Amazon.com called QuickDelivery00. We ran into a very critical pricing error today and ended up listing our entire inventory for $0.99 cents. 

I understand that as a buyer you did everything right & trust me I would have fulfilled your order if I could but the scale of this issue is such, that I would have to file for bankruptcy if I were to fulfill all the orders I received. I am at a point where my entire business is at risk because I sell exclusively on Amazon and if I have to cancel all these orders, they will simply close my selling account.


I am in a very difficult position as the living of my family depends on this seller account and there is nothing I can do to protect it at this moment. I wish I could explain you how grave the situation is for me.

I want to request you from the bottom of my and my family's heart to help us if you can. If you can please log into your buyer account and click "Request cancellation", we will get an email and Amazon won't close our account. It will be considered as a cancellation from buyer's side and our seller account will not be impacted. 

We would really appreciate this and as a token of gratitude for your kindest help, I would like to offer you a 10% discount for your next purchase from our Amazon account. You can simply email us after you place an order and we will refund the 10% - Please mention this order number (the one you are canceling)

Warmest Apologies & thanks in advance,
Michael Yang. "


----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)

I ran into a similar situation earlier this year. I cancelled the order. Why be a jerk and make someone's life difficult?


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

ccrdiver said:


> I just got this note from an Amazon Seller regarding the $.99 Watches:...
> "
> 
> * Amazon Marketplace*
> ...


I would cancel, I see no reason to be a d***.


----------



## ccrdiver (Jul 6, 2014)

HapaHapa said:


> I ran into a similar situation earlier this year. I cancelled the order. Why be a jerk and make someone's life difficult?


Agreed. 
The order has already been cancelled. If it is not going to get fulfilled, why complicate it for the seller. It sounds like this situation is difficult enough for him already.


----------



## spike42 (Nov 26, 2013)

no name no slogan said:


> Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SNKN01 Analog Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch: Watches
> 
> *SNKN01 $115.31*


Shows $139 for me....???


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

ccrdiver said:


> Agreed.
> The order has already been cancelled. If it is not going to get fulfilled, why complicate it for the seller. It sounds like this situation is difficult enough for him already.


Just preemptively cancelled mine too. The fact that it was the ugliest watch in existence made that decision a little easier.


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

no name no slogan said:


> Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SNKN01 Analog Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch: Watches
> 
> *SNKN01 $115.31*


kind of funny since that is definitely not a quartz watch, great watch though


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

spike42 said:


> Shows $139 for me....???


There were only 5 left at that price when I got mine, different sellers show the different prices. You guys gotta get on these deals quick. 

Add it to your Amazon wishlist and you'll probably see it around that price again. I originally saw it for about $114 and missed it. I wasn't going to pay $140-150 for it, so I jumped on it when I saw it for $115 today.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

shadow102 said:


> kind of funny since that is definitely not a quartz watch, great watch though


Yes, Amazon's listing of "Quartz" is definitely wrong there, but I've seen that happen on many of their listings. It's an automatic.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Fortis B-42 for $1261 - 10% off at Amazon Warehouse.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006SYU46C/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Kenneth Cole automatic with Sea-Gull ST25 with power reserve for $104 - 10% off.

http://www.amazon.com/Kenneth-Cole-...NWQ&s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1419998993&sr=1-282


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

domer said:


> I posted it back when it was $500, but now the Hexa K500 is down to $430 (you will see the price reduction at checkout). Awesome watch, I love mine.


Just ordered one! 
I like everything about this watch, love at 1st sight.

@domer, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Ashford has a crazy deal on this Pulsar for 36.00 http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/pulsar/on-the-go/PP6085.pid?nid=cpg_cat360023&so=3


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

ccrdiver said:


> Agreed.
> The order has already been cancelled. If it is not going to get fulfilled, why complicate it for the seller. It sounds like this situation is difficult enough for him already.


Good karma!


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

qrocks said:


> Good karma!


I did the same. I'm a little bummed that the best he could offer is 10% off an item later, but it's the holidays...


----------



## RuffRydas (Mar 19, 2011)

domer said:


> I posted it back when it was $500, but now the Hexa K500 is down to $430 (you will see the price reduction at checkout). Awesome watch, I love mine.


Why do I keep visiting this thread... K500 on the way...:-d


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeesh, me too, I need help.



RuffRydas said:


> Why do I keep visiting this thread... K500 on the way...:-d


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I just received the Milus watch from Amazon Warehouse. The watch looks perfect, but the lower second hand doesn't work. Amazon says there is no warranty on their warehouse items. I can either try to find someone to repair it or return it. The phone numbers on the Milus web site don't work. Any ideas on getting it repaired?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Good deal on a 2824 VSA here...

Victorinox Alliance Mechanical Automatic Silver Dial Mens Watch 241667


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mediocre said:


> Good deal on a 2824 VSA here...
> 
> Victorinox Alliance Mechanical Automatic Silver Dial Mens Watch 241667


I have owned this watch for 4-5 months now. I was going to write a thread on how it is a very nice Jazzmaster/Visodate/SARB035 alternative. I fully recommend it. The Jomashop pictures are quite crappy, if interested look into the Worn&Wound review and my pictures on f71.


----------



## Fishing With Fredo (Dec 19, 2014)

Deep Blue's website has better deals on its diver watches than places like Jomashop does right now. My aching credit cards may be in for a little more of a beating ...


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Uh oh. I've been regretting missing all the Deep Blue deals lately. I really want that ani-digi. 
Off to the interwebz. . .


----------



## danyvw (Nov 24, 2014)

One of the best prices I've ever seen on a SKX007. 
http://www.worldofwatches.com/detai...6&promotion_code=WMP7147121614113415206186106


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

danyvw said:


> One of the best prices I've ever seen on a SKX007.
> Seiko SKX007K1 Watches,Men's Automatic Black Dial Black Polyurethane, Casual Seiko Automatic Watches


Contrary to popular belief, the SKX007 OEM bracelet is very well made and comfortable. I was surprised of how good it is when I received it because I had read otherwise. It's been almost 2 years and it's keeping in good shape so far. It's the most comfortable bracelet I have out of other Tissot and Orient bracelets.

IMO If you're into hefty bracelets, you might wanna take this deal and then buy an after market solid bracelet later.. Otherwise the OEM bracelet although light, there's absolutely nothing wrong with it.

Cheers.


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

It's cheaper on rakuten for the 007k1, or at least around the same with shipping. I wouldn't rush to buy it.


----------



## Manchuri (Jul 8, 2014)

Some great deals on Christopher Wards on their website; 30% off the C60/61 range, half price C20 Lidos (ordered one for myself), and half price ladies watches (got one for the wife to deflect me buying another watch) www.Christopherward.co.uk


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko メンズダイバーズ automatic self-winding watch BLACK BOY black boy black dial black bezel シルバーステンレス metal belt SKX007K2


danyvw said:


> One of the best prices I've ever seen on a SKX007.
> [url]http://www.worldofwatches.com/detail.asp?iq=1&bo_products_id=0&bo_products_variance_id=186106&promotion_code=WMP7147121614113415206186106 [/URL]


Here is one on a bracelet for $114


----------



## danyvw (Nov 24, 2014)

qrocks said:


> seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko メンズダイバーズ automatic self-winding watch BLACK BOY black boy black dial black bezel シルバーステンレス metal belt SKX007K2
> 
> Here is one on a bracelet for $114


Thats a good deal my friend but shipping cost is $10.50 and from overseas (Im in USA) and will take at least 14 days to arrive. Getting from WOW is next day shipping, having the watch in my hands in less than three days and personality I don't like the jubilee brazalete, I always get the SuperOyster from strapcode. Got it for my son.


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

danyvw said:


> Thats a good deal my friend but shipping cost is $10.50 and from overseas (Im in USA) and will take at least 14 days to arrive. Getting from WOW is next day shipping, having the watch in my hands in less than three days and personality I don't like the jubilee brazalete, I always get the SuperOyster from strapcode. Got it for my son.


FWIW--It's about $10 cheaper for the rubber strap version, and judging by the few threads on that seller, it doesn't take anywhere near that long to get to the U.S.

World of Watches is the better choice if misaligned chapter dials are a sticking point, though, as I'd assume a domestic exchange would be much easier.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

corpyr said:


> FWIW--It's about $10 cheaper for the rubber strap version, and judging by the few threads on that seller, it doesn't take anywhere near that long to get to the U.S.
> 
> World of Watches is the better choice if misaligned chapter dials are a sticking point, though, as I'd assume a domestic exchange would be much easier.


Don't be so sure. There are some horror stories on here about World of Watches's customer service.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

EastDane.com has the Autodromo Prototipo (black dial only, but that's a sharp one) for the same $625 price as the Autodromo site. But they also have a coupon code for 25% off -- more than $156! -- making the final price around $470. Try to find them at that price anywhere else. I'm weeping that I'm not in a financial position to take advantage of this.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> EastDane.com has the Autodromo Prototipo (black dial only, but that's a sharp one) for the same $625 price as the Autodromo site. But they also have a coupon code for 25% off -- more than $156! -- making the final price around $470. Try to find them at that price anywhere else. I'm weeping that I'm not in a financial position to take advantage of this.


The code only applies to items on sale, not the Prototipo.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

It appears to be out of stock anyway. I don't know if that helps at all.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

It said it was in stock earlier tonight. Not surprised it didn't last long if the code applied.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Panatime and Natostrapco have a sale on all straps - 20% off with code NY15.


----------



## TheCeladon (Jul 8, 2012)

qrocks said:


> seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko ãƒ¡ãƒ³ã‚ºãƒ€ã‚¤ãƒ�ãƒ¼ã‚º automatic self-winding watch BLACK BOY black boy black dial black bezel ã‚·ãƒ«ãƒ�ãƒ¼ã‚¹ãƒ†ãƒ³ãƒ¬ã‚¹ metal belt SKX007K2
> 
> Here is one on a bracelet for $114


The price on Rakuten is shown as $114 which is about 100Y to the dollar. The current exchange rate is about 120y to the dollar. Actual dollar cost should be around $90 if I'm not mistaking.
Sorry, my mistake. Too early in the morning. Hadn't had my coffee yet. Price shown is right.


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

The srp311 from Rakuten showed to today


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

shadow102 said:


> The srp311 from Rakuten showed to today


Mine arrived this morning, too.


----------



## mrphotoman (Dec 9, 2014)

shadow102 said:


> The srp311 from Rakuten showed to today


wow is that a great looking watch


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

shadow102 said:


> The srp311 from Rakuten showed to today


 I missed out on the SRP311, but got the SRP315 on rubber. I do really want the all black 311 though. Anyone willing to trade theirs for my 315 + $$$?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Does the dial and bezel all line up?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

mrphotoman said:


> wow is that a great looking watch


I agree


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Everytime I think I'm out; they pull me back in!

Don't know how everybody feels about Android watches, but their website www.android-usa is sporting some good deals on limited quantity watches. The two that really caught my eye are:

*Their colorful dialed Parma 52 automatic day-dates at $99. These have the reliable Japanese SII NH36A (Seiko) movements. This green-dialed one is really tempting me. They have red, blue and purple dials too.

The other ones really speaking to me are their Museum 8040 chronographs. Gorgeous-looking and with the Swiss Ronda 8040 movement for $115. Doesn't that movement sell for about $100 itself??

A thing I find unusual on the Museums is the clear back. A Ronda's not quite as compelling to look at, but fans will like it, I suppose.


----------



## tokeisukei (Apr 17, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Everytime I think I'm out; they pull me back in!
> 
> Don't know how everybody feels about Android watches, but their website www.android-usa is sporting some good deals on limited quantity watches. The two that really caught my eye are:
> 
> ...


Great deals alright. But must resist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice, but 52mm is a bit much for me these days.


----------



## WatchTheTime7 (Feb 20, 2013)

the mesuem has a nice deisgn but at 50mm and 26 mm strap makes it quite big


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

8.5-inch wrist here, so they're playing my song.


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Jan 3, 2015)

Long time lurker - first time poster here. Just got off my butt and registered to share this with you guys, as I've been the recipient of some great deals (and associated credit card bills) from this thread.

Deep Blue have launched a(nother) sale on their Depthmeter Ana/Digi Collection. Both Stainless Steel and PVD versions for around 75% off - that's $99 and $109 respectively. Good looking functional watches with some cool features with the added bonus of being a good tool if actual diving is your thing.

Free Gift With All 'Cyber week Sale' Purchases - Home


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I have to stop coming to this thread. 
Just bought an orange SS one, great deal. 
They also advertise "free gift with holiday sale purchase" but they do not indicate what it is, anybody got an idea?


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Seppia said:


> I have to stop coming to this thread.
> Just bought an orange SS one, great deal.
> They also advertise "free gift with holiday sale purchase" but they do not indicate what it is, anybody got an idea?


Socks.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Lol
Thanks


----------



## BobbyDuplex (Dec 30, 2014)

Seppia said:


> I have to stop coming to this thread.
> Just bought an orange SS one, great deal.
> They also advertise "free gift with holiday sale purchase" but they do not indicate what it is, anybody got an idea?


If it's the same thing as their Black Friday sale the only "gift" I got was a keychain that says remove before diving.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I'd like to pull the trigger on the Deep Blue. Does anyone know if it can display a second time zone or if the digital and analog are synced?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

This review:
http://forum.tz-uk.com/showthread.php?308142-New-Deepblue-Depthmeter-Ana-Digi-review

Says:
"It has 2 Digi windows that display as standard setting, time and seconds. You cannot 'sync' the analogue time with the digital like Breitlings but need to do the digital reading first and then the anologue seperately."

So it looks like you can set the two times separately


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks! For what he paid, no wonder he was looking for the Pelican case! Ouch!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I was supposed to use that money to buy a bracelet for my X-wind. :-0 Oops. 

$18 to ship kinda put a damper on the excitement but I'm sure I'll regain it soon enough. LOL


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Touch of Modern has a sale on Eone watches that are designed for the visually impaired. They look great and would be quite useful for sighted people as well.

"How long has this stupid sermon been going on?" :-d

Here is a video showing how it works. Magnets inside move the metal balls.





https://www.touchofmodern.com/i/H3E2MH86


----------



## RuffRydas (Mar 19, 2011)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I was supposed to use that money to buy a bracelet for my X-wind. :-0 Oops.
> 
> $18 to ship kinda put a damper on the excitement but I'm sure I'll regain it soon enough. LOL


For the current Deep Blue sales price, this watch is worth every penny! One thing to be prepared for though is the band may be too large if you have smaller wrists. I had to swap the band from my Sea Ram to wear it comfortably (my wrist is ~6.5").


----------



## RuffRydas (Mar 19, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Touch of Modern has a sale on Eone watches that are designed for the visually impaired. They look great and would be quite useful for sighted people as well.
> 
> "How long has this stupid sermon been going on?" :-d
> 
> ...


Great watch! Simplistic but well made, definitely a conversation starter with the non-WIS folks!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

RuffRydas said:


> For the current Deep Blue sales price, this watch is worth every penny! One thing to be prepared for though is the band may be too large if you have smaller wrists. I had to swap the band from my Sea Ram to wear it comfortably (my wrist is ~6.5").


That's great news for me. I usually have to buy new leather and rubber straps.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

For $110.00 delivered this is a deal imo. I've used them two times with great results. Delivery to me was about 10-12 days.










Seiko 5 Sports Mens Automatic Navy Blue Dial Watch SNZH53K1 SNZH53
http://www.skywatches.com.sg/review...atic-navy-blue-dial-watch-snzh53k1-snzh53.htm


----------



## GatsbyHolliday (Nov 13, 2014)

Anyone purchased from Touch of Modern before?


RyanD said:


> Touch of Modern has a sale on Eone watches that are designed for the visually impaired. They look great and would be quite useful for sighted people as well.
> 
> "How long has this stupid sermon been going on?" :-d
> 
> ...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

GatsbyHolliday said:


> Anyone purchased from Touch of Modern before?


I've purchased from them several times without any problems. They say shipping can take 3-4 weeks, but my orders have been faster than that.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bulova Marine Star for $69 with code 1SMARINE69

Bulova Marine Star 98B202 Men's Watch


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

RuffRydas said:


> For the current Deep Blue sales price, this watch is worth every penny! One thing to be prepared for though is the band may be too large if you have smaller wrists. I had to swap the band from my Sea Ram to wear it comfortably (my wrist is ~6.5").


I'm interested in one of these, can you please tell me how does it wear on your 6.5" wrist?
The Deep Blue site says it measures 45mm but could you measure the width at the bezel?
I used to have an Aqualand duplex and i kind of miss it.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm wishing I had the option of the orange strap for my white model. I went with white rubber but plan to get a mesh bracelet. Unfortunately it's $80 right now. Someone told me they were about half that on black Friday so I can't bring myself to pay full price. LOL
Excited for the watch, though. The battery on my other quartz bit the dust. Too lazy to replace it. LOL


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Bulova Marine Star for $69 with code 1SMARINE69
> 
> Bulova Marine Star 98B202 Men's Watch
> 
> View attachment 2503698


You people are killing me!


----------



## RuffRydas (Mar 19, 2011)

cuica said:


> I'm interested in one of these, can you please tell me how does it wear on your 6.5" wrist?
> The Deep Blue site says it measures 45mm but could you measure the width at the bezel?
> I used to have an Aqualand duplex and i kind of miss it.


Honestly, it's a bit bigger than I'd like. I have the Sea Ram 500, Sea Ram Chrono and Pro Aqua 1500 and the Ana/Digi wears the biggest out of the four. I believe the lug-to-lug is ~52mm, but the watch is currently at the office. I'll let you know next week when I get back to work and get a wrist-shot.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

RuffRydas said:


> Honestly, it's a bit bigger than I'd like. I have the Sea Ram 500, Sea Ram Chrono and Pro Aqua 1500 and the Ana/Digi wears the biggest out of the three. I believe the lug-to-lug is ~52mm, but the watch is currently at the office. I'll let you know next week when I get back to work and get a wrist-shot.


Wearing the SR 500 right now. On my 7" wrist it wears smaller than the specs suggest. Case diameter aside the stubby lugs keep it from being too long. Thick, though. Shirt cuffs not an option.


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

Just an fyi, klepsoo prices on the glycine stuff have returned to the low that they normally are.


----------



## Slow*Jim (Apr 17, 2011)

Citizen Nighthawk $169.99 shipped from Jomashop. I believe this is the lowest it has ever been

Citizen Nighthawk Eco Drive Pilot Watch Mens Watch BJ7000 52E 013205067662 | eBay


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

That's nice, but for EU customers you have to add import taxes + shipping for about 60/70 $....


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

thought about the night hawk but then I will never use any of the features. So I decided not to get one. also be careful of jomashop my last 2 watches had scratches on them. Dealing with their returns is a pain. Island watch is much better the owner personally emails you and he sent me a new watch the next day instead of making me return the watch first then deal with inspection like jomashop


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Slow*Jim said:


> Citizen Nighthawk $169.99 shipped from Jomashop. I believe this is the lowest it has ever been
> 
> Citizen Nighthawk Eco Drive Pilot Watch Mens Watch BJ7000 52E 013205067662 | eBay


Just ordered an OVM this morning so must pass.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

I've been wanting a Nighthawk quite badly and that is a great price brand new. This is why I typically avoid this thread.

48 sold in 1 hour.


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

shadow102 said:


> Just an fyi, klepsoo prices on the glycine stuff have returned to the low that they normally are.


Really? For some reason they're all still coming up as 10% off for me....what prices are you seeing for the Combat Sub?


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

fire_lantern said:


> Really? For some reason they're all still coming up as 10% off for me....what prices are you seeing for the Combat Sub?


For a little while the prices jumped up to typical retail ($1000 or so for a combat sub) they are back to the prices they used to be $600


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

goody2141 said:


> I've been wanting a Nighthawk quite badly and that is a great price brand new. This is why I typically avoid this thread.
> 
> 48 sold in 1 hour.


Sold out, thank God


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

fire_lantern said:


> Really? For some reason they're all still coming up as 10% off for me....what prices are you seeing for the Combat Sub?


the prices are different depending on where you are looking from, in the US it will have the lower prices, i think that i have heard that in Canada you can get the price if you contact them. in the EU the deals may not be possible. i have also heard that if you want a specific model and let them know, they will add it to the list. most have a long wait time, because they must get them after you order. (not sure about that, just speculating)


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

Ah, I was wondering if it was.something like that. Thanks for letting me know about contacting them directly.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

ShopHQ has the Android Museum automatics on sale for $88 while supplies last. With the SII NH36A (Seiko) movement. They come in silvertone, Brown, Burgundy and this gorgeous blue number that's on its way to me. Warnng, big wrists only as it's a 50 mm.


----------



## drdavis62 (Nov 28, 2013)

Jomashop has the Baume and Mercier Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch MOA10048 for $799.99 (shipped). A quick web search produced no other prices on the same watch for less than $1169.
Baume and Mercier Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch MOA10048 | eBay


----------



## mrsamsa (Aug 19, 2010)

Costco.ca has the Casio Edifice EFM501-1A2 for $129.99. It's got 200m water resistance, and appears to be a chronograph, though it's listed as "stop watch". Looks like US prices are around $150

http://www.costco.ca/Casio-Edifice-Marine-Men’s-Watch-EFM501-1A2.product.100120266.html


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes I bought a Deep Blue Sea Ram Auto from them and it all went very smoothly. It took maybe 2 weeks to get to me, which was shorter than the 4 weeks they quoted. And I contacted Deep Blue just to make sure the manufacturer's warranty was valid and they said yes. Touch of Modern gets them directly from the manufacturer, they just get them cheap because they negotiate for bulk pricing.



GatsbyHolliday said:


> Anyone purchased from Touch of Modern before?


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

30% off Autodromo quartz Vallelunga at one of my favourite shops here in HK: ka-pok.com. Free shipping worldwide.


----------



## Medster (Sep 8, 2013)

Lets be real, many of us are waiting for Klepsoo to start a similar sale to what they did last year. Right? I am starting to think it will never happen... Sigh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

Raymond Weil Maestro, only one left, 28% off the price when I put it in my wish list...

Amazon.com: Raymond Weil Men's 2837-STC-05659 "Maestro" Stainless Steel Automatic Watch with Black Leather Band: Watches


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Medster said:


> Lets be real, many of us are waiting for Klepsoo to start a similar sale to what they did last year. Right? I am starting to think it will never happen... Sigh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did they do? I missed it. 
I am interested because I am tempted by a Glycine Airman 18, but at $1400 it's out of my range now


----------



## Medster (Sep 8, 2013)

Seppia said:


> What did they do? I missed it.
> I am interested because I am tempted by a Glycine Airman 18, but at $1400 it's out of my range now


They slashed prices for many Glycine, in some cases by 40% or more. Not sure they will do it again though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow
That would be awesome
Thanks for the info, I am crossing my fingers


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Seiko flash sale at Joma









Might try this green dial plongeur hands hacking hand wind for $116.72 free shipping too . . .


----------



## AARonBalakay (Oct 2, 2013)

They also have this stealth one with an internal bezel for $166


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

peatnick said:


> Seiko flash sale at Joma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't need that Seiko but sort of want it in a bad way... Must resist!


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

Has anyone seen this yet? The Maratac SR1 going for $199. It's a steal.


----------



## cyclebrew (Jan 4, 2015)

thong07 said:


> Has anyone seen this yet? The Maratac SR1 going for $199. It's a steal.


I wanted to pull the trigger on this but thought the 46.2 mm case would be far too big on me.

Anyone have this and feel it wears "small" or "big"?

-Josh


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I just think 46 mm cannot wear small no matter how you look at it


----------



## chubs3a (Sep 3, 2012)

CountyComm - GPT - 2 ( Conventional Style ) Maratac? Watch

For those that want the Maratac GPT-2 with the conventional crown. I know the price says 339, but when you click to add to your cart, the price is 239.

I ordered one for Christmas/Birthday and thought it was a fluke... then it arrived on my doorstep today 

BUY NOW!


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Seppia said:


> I just think 46 mm cannot wear small no matter how you look at it


Yep, that's over my 45mm limit but no so much for the diameter, 46.2mm, but the 15mm thickness. I don't understand why it is so thick, it's not a chrono or even a date complication and it's just a 100m watch.


----------



## Cissed (Dec 10, 2014)

Massdrop have the Maratac Large Pilot as an ongoing drop, you can commit at $243.99. Been eyeing this baby for a while now but I'm not sure if I should pull the trigger.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Kohls (online) has buy one, get one 50% off on most watches. Unfortunately, all I have seen are full priced watches, so the "bargain" might require careful picking.


----------



## bishop9 (May 13, 2014)

Citizen ecodrive chrono for $172. http://m.ebay.com/itm/171455163212?_mwBanner=1&rmvSB=true


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

bishop9 said:


> Citizen ecodrive chrono for $172. Citizen Eco Drive Perpetual Calendar Chronograph Mens Watch 013205073946 | eBay


Best price I've seen, excellent deal. This was my second ever watch (after a Fossil) and its pretty great. I bought it then from Amazon for about 250.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

its the large pilot, with the red crown


Cissed said:


> Massdrop have the Maratac Large Pilot as an ongoing drop, you can commit at $243.99. Been eyeing this baby for a while now but I'm not sure if I should pull the trigger.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Hamilton khaki aviation H76665125 at Ashford for $338 with free shipping. Use code *SMKHAKI338*

ETA 2824-2, 42mm

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665125 Men's Watch


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I did not care for that watch the first time I saw it, but now it is stunning on that bracelet. If it were bigger, I'd trade my viewmatic for it.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Finally got a response from Milus to repair the TriRetrograde I bought from Amazon Warehouse. $450 plus parts for a full service and test in Switzerland. That would still make it a great deal. Total cost would be half of the lowest price I've seen one sold.

I'm going to check with a local jewelry store first to see if they can just fix the second hand before I decide what to do.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rado automatic for $548 with code DMCENTRIX548

Rado Centrix R30279253 Men's Watch


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

tinknocker said:


> Hamilton khaki aviation H76665125 at Ashford for $338 with free shipping. Use code *SMKHAKI338*
> 
> ETA 2824-2, 42mm
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665125 Men's Watch


I wish it were the 38mm. The 42mm, runs pretty big on the wrist.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

EL_GEEk said:


> I wish it were the 38mm. The 42mm, runs pretty big on the wrist.


The 38mm was even less. I think you can get it for $318. I have a screen shot if you want to use it to negotiate.
from black friday:


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Great, great price on a Seiko white-dial Scuba Night Monster SZEN006 through Rakuten - $256.40.

Udedokeihonpo | Rakuten Global Market: SEIKO Seiko diver limited upfront sales SZEN006 automatic winding #28909 / watch honpo limited our exclusive sales

I discovered this after making an offer on one on eBay for $349.99 (which is a decent price and more than a little lower than what they usually go for). I then had an agonizing, 2-day wait, hoping the eBay seller would turn down my offer as too low-ball. He accepted it. Ugh. Ah, well. Maybe some other WUS'er can benefit from the Rakuten deal.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Aaah! Why does Wing keep doing this to me?

Android Virtuoso 45mm Ceramic Tourbillon with ceramic bracelet. Featuring GMT and Sun-Moon. Limited edition numbered to 500. $675!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Here's another Tourbillon on Amazon Warehouse Deals for around $600.



















http://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00AWLZW2S/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

EL_GEEk said:


> I wish it were the 38mm. The 42mm, runs pretty big on the wrist.


The date wheel on the 38mm is wrong. If you picture looking at the watch on your (left) wrist, the date will appear sideways.

If your date window is between 3 o'clock and 5:59, your date wheel should have the right side of the numbers against the outer date wheel edge. Date wheels with bottom of the numbers against the edge is for date windows at 6 o'clock through 8:59.


----------



## Dbhunter64 (Jan 8, 2014)

Gents... not sure if this was posted yet or not, but this is an incredible deal... Seiko SKX007 on rubber strap for $129!!!!!

Seiko SKX007K1 Watches,Men's Automatic Black Dial Black Polyurethane, Casual Seiko Automatic Watches


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Dbhunter64 said:


> Gents... not sure if this was posted yet or not, but this is an incredible deal... Seiko SKX007 on rubber strap for $129!!!!!
> 
> Seiko SKX007K1 Watches,Men's Automatic Black Dial Black Polyurethane, Casual Seiko Automatic Watches


Done! That's a lot of watch for that price! Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## vinnyd85 (Dec 26, 2012)

Dbhunter64 said:


> Gents... not sure if this was posted yet or not, but this is an incredible deal... Seiko SKX007 on rubber strap for $129!!!!!
> 
> Seiko SKX007K1 Watches,Men's Automatic Black Dial Black Polyurethane, Casual Seiko Automatic Watches


Use code newyear10 for another $10 off. I pulled the trigger at $119


----------



## will1970 (Jan 12, 2014)

I try adding the skx007 at $129.00 but when I go to the checkout it comes up as $234 ?????


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

will1970 said:


> I try adding the skx007 at $129.00 but when I go to the checkout it comes up as $234 ?????


I just placed the order for 2 of them (for modding) and I got the both for $119 each.


----------



## nosduj (Apr 4, 2013)

Shows up at 159 for me.


----------



## alexstraza (Nov 19, 2014)

this looks like a good deal but I recently determined the creme or white color doesn't do much for me

Gshock Shock Resistant and Water Resistant 3151 GLX 5500 | eBay


----------



## zzdocxx (Jan 3, 2015)

Are the days of the week in German, or what language is that ?

Just wondering.



WorthTheWrist said:


> Great, great price on a Seiko white-dial Scuba Night Monster SZEN006 through Rakuten - $256.40.
> 
> Udedokeihonpo | Rakuten Global Market: SEIKO Seiko diver limited upfront sales SZEN006 automatic winding #28909 / watch honpo limited our exclusive sales
> 
> ...


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Looks like it...

https://translate.google.com/?hl=en&tab=wT#auto/en/Mittwoch


----------



## circustown (Jan 13, 2015)

nosduj said:


> Shows up at 159 for me.


You can get one with a Bracelet for $159 and then use code BEMINE for $15 off. $145 for a 007 with a bracelet seems like a pretty good deal, I grabbed one.


----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

Just wanted to say this is the best thread ever. Ordered and waiting for a maratac sr-1 at what i think is a good price (199). thanks for sharing, cheers.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've been looking for a white-dialed, dressier watch, and it's hard to beat this deal: *Orient Lexington Day and Date 21-Jewel Automatic Watch* on a Bracelet #CEV0M001W *$99* at LongIslandWatch.com


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Found on slickdeals. Hamilton Khaki for $150
Hamilton Men's Khaki Field Quartz Watch w/ Leather Strap (H74451833) $149 + Free Shipping 01-14-2015 - Slickdeals.net


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Found on slickdeals. Hamilton Khaki for $150
> Hamilton Men's Khaki Field Quartz Watch w/ Leather Strap (H74451833) $149 + Free Shipping 01-14-2015 - Slickdeals.net


Very nice! I did not know it has so much depth.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Found on slickdeals. Hamilton Khaki for $150
> Hamilton Men's Khaki Field Quartz Watch w/ Leather Strap (H74451833) $149 + Free Shipping 01-14-2015 - Slickdeals.net


I'm soooooooo in at $150!


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Stolen from What Seiko or Citizen do you have in the mail?

Thank you to Juanjo_NY

Seiko SRP495 AKA Stargate II with 4r36 movement!

@206 - 10% off coupon I couldn't resist! 
Seiko Divers Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch SRP495










I don't know where to get the 10% coupon, sorry. I imagine that it's from joining the mailing list or something. $206 by itself is a pretty awesome deal.


----------



## spike42 (Nov 26, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I've been looking for a white-dialed, dressier watch, and it's hard to beat this deal: *Orient Lexington Day and Date 21-Jewel Automatic Watch* on a Bracelet #CEV0M001W *$99* at LongIslandWatch.com
> 
> View attachment 2621834


Thanks for the notice, couldn't pass it up!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Touch of Modern has some good prices on Fortis watches starting at $689.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/i/H3E2MH86


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I've been looking for a white-dialed, dressier watch, and it's hard to beat this deal: *Orient Lexington Day and Date 21-Jewel Automatic Watch* on a Bracelet #CEV0M001W *$99* at LongIslandWatch.com
> 
> View attachment 2621834


Just pulled the trigger, and with the "get5" code you get another 5$ off the price...


----------



## toosmokeduptosee (Apr 2, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> I just placed the order for 2 of them (for modding) and I got the both for $119 each.


End up getting anything good? I had an awful experience with world of watches, so I have a hard time believing anyone will get anything of value from them.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

toosmokeduptosee said:


> End up getting anything good? I had an awful experience with world of watches, so I have a hard time believing anyone will get anything of value from them.


I've bought at least 10 watches from them. Twice I've had defective watches, an SNK Seiko, and a Invicta Pro Diver. They took care of both with no quibbling. The Seiko was promptly replaced, and the Invicta was promptly refunded. YMMV....


----------



## danyvw (Nov 24, 2014)

toosmokeduptosee said:


> End up getting anything good? I had an awful experience with world of watches, so I have a hard time believing anyone will get anything of value from them.


I've bought 4 watches from them, one Bulova and three different Seikos. Shipping was very fast all times and all of them came in excellent condition.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

toosmokeduptosee said:


> End up getting anything good? I had an awful experience with world of watches, so I have a hard time believing anyone will get anything of value from them.


I haven't received the package yet. This will be my first experience with them. Worst thing that can happen, if they aren't good, return them. They seem to have a good return policy.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Seagullwatchstore.com is having another limited time Valentine's Day Sales on the Rodina Bauhaus date version with the ST1731 movement.

Valentine's Day.Promotion
From Jan-15 to Jan-21 99.99 USD
From Jan-22 to Jan-28 109.99 USD
From Jan-29 to Feb-4 119.99 USD
After Feb-5 129.99 USD

http://www.seagullwatchstore.com/mobile/Product.aspx?ProductCode=R005GB


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Seagullwatchstore.com is having another limited time Valentine's Day Sales on the Rodina Bauhaus date version with the ST1731 movement.
> 
> Valentine's Day.Promotion
> From Jan-15 to Jan-21 99.99 USD
> ...


$5 more for the no-date
http://www.seagullwatchstore.com/mobile/Product.aspx?ProductCode=R005-Arabic-White-Dial


----------



## zzdocxx (Jan 3, 2015)

Complete noob here, cool watch -- I think I like it on a brown leather strap as seen elsewhere online.

What would it cost me for the other strap and would this still be a good deal ?

Thanks!



WorthTheWrist said:


> I've been looking for a white-dialed, dressier watch, and it's hard to beat this deal: *Orient Lexington Day and Date 21-Jewel Automatic Watch* on a Bracelet #CEV0M001W *$99* at LongIslandWatch.com
> 
> View attachment 2621834


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

zzdocxx said:


> Complete noob here, cool watch -- I think I like it on a brown leather strap as seen elsewhere online.
> 
> What would it cost me for the other strap and would this still be a good deal ?
> 
> Thanks!


Depends on the strap 
Take a look at Hirsch, they have great products and the price is very reasonable for the quality.


----------



## Fuel Fire Desire (Dec 25, 2014)

I've been watching Amazon for a couple weeks for a Bulova Precisionist Wilton. Prices seem to be fluctuating daily, but I was able to snag one for $219 shipped a few days ago. The same seller had them for $299 the day before I ordered mine, and has them for $221 today.

The prices for the rose gold, stainless/ rose gold, and stainless bracelet models all seem to be fluctuating the same.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

LeLocle deal on ebay:

Tissot T Classic Le Locle Black Dial Automatic Mens Watch | eBay $350

Tissot Visodate Automatic Stainless Steel Mesh Watch | eBay $399 on mesh! great deal!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Fuel Fire Desire said:


> I've been watching Amazon for a couple weeks for a Bulova Precisionist Wilton. Prices seem to be fluctuating daily, but I was able to snag one for $219 shipped a few days ago. The same seller had them for $299 the day before I ordered mine, and has them for $221 today.
> 
> The prices for the rose gold, stainless/ rose gold, and stainless bracelet models all seem to be fluctuating the same.


A shame it's too big for me. 
I have been lusting the new accutron alpha, but it seems to be a little hard to find and especially high in price. 
Around $200 it would be mine instantly.










Pic stolen from ablogtowatch.com


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

colgex said:


> LeLocle deal on ebay:
> 
> Tissot T Classic Le Locle Black Dial Automatic Mens Watch | eBay $350
> 
> Tissot Visodate Automatic Stainless Steel Mesh Watch | eBay $399 on mesh! great deal!


The Le Locle OEM bracelet is worth the extra +50$ in my opinion. It's just too good to miss out.
On the other hand, their OEM leather band (came with PRC200) was TOO SHORT even on my 7" wrist.


----------



## Adubree86 (Aug 23, 2011)

Bought One.



Totoro66 said:


> Found on slickdeals. Hamilton Khaki for $150
> Hamilton Men's Khaki Field Quartz Watch w/ Leather Strap (H74451833) $149 + Free Shipping 01-14-2015 - Slickdeals.net


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Sarosto said:


> Just pulled the trigger, and with the "get5" code you get another 5$ off the price...


And I essentially got a bracelet link-removal tool for free, as that pushed the order back up over $100 and triggered free shipping, erasing about $9. W00t!


----------



## Fuel Fire Desire (Dec 25, 2014)

Seppia said:


> A shame it's too big for me.
> I have been lusting the new accutron alpha, but it seems to be a little hard to find and especially high in price.
> Around $200 it would be mine instantly.
> 
> Pic stolen from ablogtowatch.com


Thats one that's on my want list for sure. A local dealer had them tagged at $399 plus 40% off. But that was just a Christmas deal. I haven't seen the space view for anything other than $399 online.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Best I found so far is $329 here:

http://www.luxuryofwatches.com/bulo...XzsUgHjFz47k3vIUfyiAWur3UvT3P-s2OkaAs_p8P8HAQ

But again seen the type of discount usually applied to Bulova's MSRP on other watches it still seems way too high


----------



## Cvamos (Apr 19, 2014)

Hamilton Khaki Field Quartz for $149 with code AFFFIELD149:

Hamilton Khaki Field H74451833 Men's Watch


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

That Hamilton is a screaming deal. Thanks to all who posted it, you malevolent enablers. 

I can no longer find this watch on Hamilton's site, so I'm guessing it's a discontinued model, hence the great price. The strap size is widely listed as 19mm, which is a bit awkward, Hamilton hasn't yet learned the word "lume", and the crystal is mineral, but other than that, this should be a great daytime field watch, and it scratches the dual-crown itch I've had lately, at least temporarily.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Cvamos said:


> Hamilton Khaki Field Quartz for $149 with code AFFFIELD149:


Man... any hamilton for $150 is crazy. On a nice NATO, it could be a great beater. But it does have mineral glass, and I wonder what its lume is like....


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Here's one for the ladies. A Bulova Precisionist with the ULTRA smooth sweep second hand, and a genuine Diamond bezel. Incredible price at Ashford, $138 with code *AFFBRIGHT138*. I have one on order for the wife. Should make a nice Valentine's Day present.

Bulova Precisionist 96R153 Women's Watch


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

This sounds great. But mine already has two Bulovas (one quartz, one automatic) with mother of pearl dial and diamonds. I may still get it because its a Precisionist.
Where do you guys find all these Ashford coupon codes ?



KrisOK said:


> Here's one for the ladies. A Bulova Precisionist with the ULTRA smooth sweep second hand, and a genuine Diamond bezel. Incredible price at Ashford, $138 with code *AFFBRIGHT138*. I have one on order for the wife. Should make a nice Valentine's Day present.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Android has their Exotic 2 ladies watches with a 3 watch travel case for $33. Says it has a Swiss movement, ceramic case and sapphire crystal. Don't sapphire crystals alone go for about that price? Sounds like a LOT of watch for $33.


----------



## kcsierradad (Nov 10, 2014)

KrisOK said:


> Here's one for the ladies. A Bulova Precisionist with the ULTRA smooth sweep second hand, and a genuine Diamond bezel. Incredible price at Ashford, $138 with code *AFFBRIGHT138*. I have one on order for the wife. Should make a nice Valentine's Day present.
> 
> Bulova Precisionist 96R153 Women's Watch
> 
> View attachment 2642386


Thanks, bought for wife, scored some points...


----------



## Auspaul (Jun 5, 2013)

Just brought that Bulova as well happy wife happy life . With shipping and exchange rate $202 Australian shipping and exchange rate is not too good at the moment


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Ashford also has the Flight Timer for $398, down from $1445. Code AFFQUARTZ398.

Poor man's Omega X-33. Sapphire, logbook, two digital timezones, UTC time, alarm, chronograph, countdown, flight time recorder, ISA temperature display and perpetual calendar.


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

It's too big for me; but the Frederique Constant Index Worldtimer Quartz Mens Watch Model FC-255S6B6 is on sale at gemination for $275


----------



## alexstraza (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone I'm broke now


----------



## LukeC (Jun 21, 2012)

blackdot said:


> Ashford also has the Flight Timer for $398, down from $1445. Code AFFQUARTZ398.
> 
> Poor man's Omega X-33. Sapphire, logbook, two digital timezones, UTC time, alarm, chronograph, countdown, flight time recorder, ISA temperature display and perpetual calendar.


If I could keep only one watch from my collection for the rest of my life it would probably be this one. And I paid $150 more than that for the (admittedly awesome) bracelet.

The only watch that routinely kicks others off my wrist because I need one of its functions. If that isn't the definition of a "tool" watch, I don't know what is.


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

blackdot said:


> Ashford also has the Flight Timer for $398, down from $1445. Code AFFQUARTZ398.
> 
> Poor man's Omega X-33. Sapphire, logbook, two digital timezones, UTC time, alarm, chronograph, countdown, flight time recorder, ISA temperature display and perpetual calendar.


Just checked, no longer in stock.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Hasaf said:


> It's too big for me; but the Frederique Constant Index Worldtimer Quartz Mens Watch Model FC-255S6B6 is on sale at gemination for $275
> View attachment 2646834


Great deal!
Thanks


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> This sounds great. But mine already has two Bulovas (one quartz, one automatic) with mother of pearl dial and diamonds. I may still get it because its a Precisionist.
> Where do you guys find all these Ashford coupon codes ?


Sign up for Ebates. You can turn off the emails they send you, and the ONLY thing that I use from there are the Ashford coupon codes. With those codes, the prices are EASILY the lowest prices that I can find on the planet! The codes stay active for maybe one to two weeks, and they add a couple of new ones every couple of week days.

The big limitation is that the codes are usually limited to Bulova, Hamilton, Movado, Rado and Calvin Klein. With a sprinkling of other brands thrown in. But that's fine by me because I really like Hamilton and Bulova.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This is by far the most dangerous thread at WUS.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Hamilton Flight Timers are indeed in stock at Ashford.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Great prices on Swiss Military watches at My Habit (owned by Amazon). Swiss made quartz chronographs from $123 and free shipping.

MYHABIT


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Seppia said:


> Best I found so far is $329 here:
> 
> http://www.luxuryofwatches.com/bulo...XzsUgHjFz47k3vIUfyiAWur3UvT3P-s2OkaAs_p8P8HAQ
> 
> But again seen the type of discount usually applied to Bulova's MSRP on other watches it still seems way too high


During Thanksgiving, Macy's had them for about $260 after stacking a number of coupons.


----------



## misc320 (Aug 28, 2014)

World of Watches has the Seiko SKX007K1 on a rubber strap for $129. With code "NEWYEAR10" knock $10 off = $119.

Link


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Hasaf said:


> It's too big for me; but the Frederique Constant Index Worldtimer Quartz Mens Watch Model FC-255S6B6 is on sale at gemination for $275
> View attachment 2646834


I have never considered that brand before and all of a sudden I'm considering making a close to $300 impulse buy.

The only thing holding me back is the double pin strap issue making replacing the strap a pain in the butt


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Great prices on Swiss Military watches at My Habit (owned by Amazon). Swiss made quartz chronographs from $123 and free shipping.
> 
> MYHABIT


This pops up


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> This pops up


Yes, if you have Amazon Prime you get early access to some of the sales. Anyone else can shop during the regular sale time.


----------



## zzdocxx (Jan 3, 2015)

I get a lot of spam from My Habit, a little annoying.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

zzdocxx said:


> I get a lot of spam from My Habit, a little annoying.


Hmmm, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Hasaf said:


> Just checked, no longer in stock.


Still in stock.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Seppia said:


> Great deal!
> Thanks


hmmmm I am missing an all white dress watch. Why oh why did I subscribe to this thread!


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

shipping for me is $59 which is a let Down.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

zzdocxx said:


> I get a lot of spam from My Habit, a little annoying.


You can always unsubscribe from their emails. The link is at the bottom of every email.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Rose gold Orient Symphony with bar indices and dark brown leather band, just $87 shipped.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Android Parma, 149$ on deptofdeals.com. 







Miyota 9015, 47 mm , mineral glass, mop or luminous dials. pretty good deal for a 9015, if you like large pam'ish cushion shape


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

Seiko _SNKK71 blue or black for $ 49 at Jomadeals

_​








It's a tad small for me at 38 mm, still is a nice Seiko with a glass back.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ruelala is having a sale on Gucci watches. Swiss automatics and automatic chronographs.

https://www.ruelala.com/invite/nixon


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Stuhrling 7750 auto chrono for $458 from Amazon Warehouse.

http://www.amazon.com/Stuhrling-Pre...3NWQ&s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1421684402&sr=1-72


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

NATOStrapCo

Free "Bond" style "MI6 BOND II" NATO strap in choice of size with $30 purchase:

Details below: 

TO CLAIM YOUR FREE "MI6 BOND II" ENTER YOUR CHOICE OF
"SIZE" IN THE COMMENT SECTION AT CHECKOUT*


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Touch of Modern has Xeric watches for $440 plus you get $15 for every $100 spent today only. That makes them about the same as the Kickstarter price.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/i/H3E2MH86


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Sorry for the short notice on this one, but Kohls.com (US) has 20% off all orders >$100 with free shipping. Watches included, and some of them are priced competitively to begin with. End tonight.

I just scored a SNKN01, shipped, for $122 with an additional $5 off (earned through activity with the retailer.)


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> NATOStrapCo
> 
> Free "Bond" style "MI6 BOND II" NATO strap in choice of size with $30 purchase:
> 
> ...


EDIT: Good Through 1/22/15.


----------



## jfone (Dec 10, 2011)

OvrSteer said:


> Sorry for the short notice on this one, but Kohls.com (US) has 20% off all orders >$100 with free shipping. Watches included, and some of them are priced competitively to begin with. End tonight.
> 
> I just scored a SNKN01, shipped, for $122 with an additional $5 off (earned through activity with the retailer.)


Kohls price matches as well in case you find something you like.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I've been keeping tabs on the Recraft series from them-- in that specific case they're competitive. Good to know because sometimes they aren't, to account for their promotions.


----------



## GeneH (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm glad most of those sites are US related and don't ship to Europe (or too much customs tax) otherwise I would be bankrupt in no time! :-!


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Timex weekenders for 17+5 shopping at woot. Lots of colors.

http://www.woot.com/plus/weekenders-at-the-timex-chateau?ref=cnt_wp_4


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> I've been keeping tabs on the Recraft series from them-- in that specific case they're competitive. Good to know because sometimes they aren't, to account for their promotions.


Follow them in an Amazon wishlist. I first saw the SNKN01 for $114 but didn't pull the trigger before it went back to $140-150. I waited about another month and picked one up when it listed for $115. Great watch, especially if you can get it for that kind of price.


----------



## BBunter (Jan 14, 2015)

One for the UK...

Black quartz Seiko, reduced from £160 to £43 and free delivery using KC43 code: Seiko Men's black dial bracelet watch- at Debenhams.com


----------



## os2k (Aug 28, 2008)

Overstock has the Deep Blue ProTac for $127
Deep Blue Professional Men's ProTac Diver Black Silicone Watch - Overstock&#0153; Shopping - Big Discounts on Deep Blue Professional More Brands Men's Watches

Yesterday they had none, today they have the yellow in stock. Once the blue comes in I might place an order.


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

os2k said:


> Overstock has the Deep Blue ProTac for $127
> Deep Blue Professional Men's ProTac Diver Black Silicone Watch - Overstock™ Shopping - Big Discounts on Deep Blue Professional More Brands Men's Watches
> 
> Yesterday they had none, today they have the yellow in stock. Once the blue comes in I might place an order.


I really like Deep Blue's designs, but man, they're all so BIG!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

GoJoshGo said:


> I really like Deep Blue's designs, but man, they're all so BIG!


It's a dive watch. 
They are made so that you can avoid wearing a weight belt when getting wet. 
It presents a risk in case of emergency (harder to release a Deep Blue then a weight belt), but they make up for it in style. 
If they introduce a rapid release clasp everybody wins!


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

no name no slogan said:


> Follow them in an Amazon wishlist. I first saw the SNKN01 for $114 but didn't pull the trigger before it went back to $140-150. I waited about another month and picked one up when it listed for $115. Great watch, especially if you can get it for that kind of price.


I've got a ton of stuff Amazon listed, and along with CamelCamelCamel, that's really helpful to determine if something is a deal or not!

Kohls is just one of those places where the deals (and stacking deals) are *frustrating* sometimes, in how they all inter-connect. I also have to pay tax on online transactions there, but that's true for Amazon.com as well for me, just not all the marketplace sellers. And then there's the cash back...

Spending some I had, plus the $20 I'll earn (double cash back yesterday), I'm right at $104 for the watch, tax included (free shipping.) Even not counting that, it's tied with the best Amazon pricing I've seen (and missed.) If I would have opened a credit line, I could have saved about $10 more... but that's not worth the hassle/risk.

Anyway-- just a heads up. I completely agree that they're a confusing/weird US retailer with respect to watches, and other things. It's just one of those places where you can still take advantage of stacking discounts if you're careful. This was a rare occurrence where a blanket 20% off stacked nicely.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Don't let the 45mm diameter fool you, the lugs are stubby and my SEA RAM 500 for example wears smaller than one would expect. My wrist is 7" and I have comfortable space from the ends of the lugs to the edges of my wrist.



GoJoshGo said:


> I really like Deep Blue's designs, but man, they're all so BIG!


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Two Chinese tourbillons from Stuhrling, on sale for a good price of $607:

Amazon.com: Stuhrling Original - Wrist Watches / Watches: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry

This is a pretty reasonable market price.


----------



## zzdocxx (Jan 3, 2015)

Seppia said:


> It's a dive watch.
> They are made so that you can avoid wearing a weight belt when getting wet.
> It presents a risk in case of emergency (harder to release a Deep Blue then a weight belt), but they make up for it in style.
> If they introduce a rapid release clasp everybody wins!


Very funny.

:think:


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Hamilton Khaki Auto for $338 with code *AFFAVIAT338 +* 6% back from Ebates makes it $318.

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665135 Men's Watch


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Hamilton Khaki Auto for $338 with code *AFFAVIAT338 +* 6% back from Ebates makes it $318.
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665135 Men's Watch
> 
> View attachment 2695650


Have the 38mm version of this watch - pictures don't do it justice. The dial is stunning. I wish I'd picked mine up on bracelet.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

James McCabe watches on sale at Touch of Modern. Don't know much about them, but there are some very classy designs. Automatics starting at $154.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/i/H3E2MH86


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

RyanD said:


> James McCabe watches on sale at Touch of Modern. Don't know much about them, but there are some very classy designs. Automatics starting at $154.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/i/H3E2MH86


Wish they offered one without gold accents on a bracelet...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> James McCabe watches on sale at Touch of Modern. Don't know much about them, but there are some very classy designs. Automatics starting at $154.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/i/H3E2MH86


Looks like they're selling out fast. This one is tempting to me.


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

CCoutdoor store (Hiking boots, backpacking boots, tents and backpacks) is giving 15% off to all new customers or 20% off to all returning customers using code WINTER2015. Small selection, but with the code you can get some good prices on Momentum watches. Free (but slow) shipping on orders over $75.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Watch Buys has reduced the prices on many watches in USD due to the improved exchange rate to Euros. Reductions are about 5-10%.

German Watches Mechanical Watches - Sinn Watches and Nomos Watches Online - WatchBuys


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Android website, for a limited time, has a coupon code to reduce the watches on its clearance page by an additional 50%. The code is right at the top of the clearance page. All quartzes but a nice variety of divers, sport and dress watches, all for like $45 to $100.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

The Android link: CLEARANCE


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Android website, for a limited time, has a coupon code to reduce the watches on its clearance page by an additional 50%. The code is right at the top of the clearance page. All quartzes but a nice variety of divers, sport and dress watches, all for like $45 to $100.


I just checked and some watches have Automatic movements, which end up over +100$ after the -50%
I really wanna try Android, but all the clearance watches are just too high profile for my taste.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> I just checked and some watches have Automatic movements, which end up over +100$ after the -50%
> I really wanna try Android, but all the clearance watches are just too high profile for my taste.


Keep an eye on other sales outlets as well. If you can deal with quartz and score a good deal, the 42mm Octopuz* and the 45mm Divemaster** 200 are both good entry level choices that don't get too 'out there.'***

*Also comes in a larger version, so you need to be careful which one you get

**Comes in a standard date variant, a "vertical date" variant (which isn't IMHO as classic of a look) and does have an Automatic version, although that one is hard to find for a good price-- mostly sold out.

***And to be fair, the color choices include lots of stuff that's within the normal color palette, but hey if you want a purple dive watch they've got you covered...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Keeping on the Android wagon, anyone in the market for a chunky diver, today they're offering their Silverjet 2036's for $65:

CRAZY DEAL

Sharp-looking and rated to 500m.

As is usually the case with Android, they have all the out-there dial colors. But I'm kind of feeling this black one:


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Paylak TS9004 Watch Repair Kit for $7 on Warehouse Deals (new with dented box). 90% off









Only 5 kits in stock

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B004R5J01Y/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all

Select "Packaging will have cosmetic damage" to get a new one.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> I just checked and some watches have Automatic movements, which end up over +100$ after the -50%
> I really wanna try Android, but all the clearance watches are just too high profile for my taste.


They came to $50 after coupon, but they are kinda ugly.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> Paylak TS9004 Watch Repair Kit for $7 on Warehouse Deals (new with dented box). 90% off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find! In for one. My current tool set is very cheap and wearing out fast.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

From what I can tell, this is a very good deal at Ashford on an Edox WRC Classic Chronograph. About 60% of the price at Overstock at $455

It's too similar to another watch I have for me to pull the trigger, though.

Edox WRC 10102-357J-AID Men's Watch


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> From what I can tell, this is a very good deal at Ashford on an Edox WRC Classic Chronograph. About 60% of the price at Overstock at $455


All stainless steel is 74% off at $435. VERY tempting.


----------



## Caleamon (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm pretty new here so I'm not sure if this counts, these are Swedish watches (where I live) - over 80% off, they are going for about 120 USD.

Stahlberg are the watches, I can't see anything about them on WUS. Stainless steel, quartz and sapphire glass. Collections | Stahlbergh

Unfortunately the site only ships to Sweden, but if someone is dead keen I can probably assist with shipping. The site translates easily in Bing translate (not Google for some reason)

Herrklockor från Stahlbergh - Letsdeal.se


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Caleamon said:


> I'm pretty new here so I'm not sure if this counts, these are Swedish watches (where I live) - over 80% off, they are going for about 120 USD.
> 
> Stahlberg are the watches, I can't see anything about them on WUS. Stainless steel, quartz and sapphire glass. Collections | Stahlbergh
> 
> ...


What's up with their model on the sand dune at the top of the page? He's not wearing a watch!

These are nice-looking.


----------



## Cookie10 (Dec 31, 2014)

For anyone in the UK, Amazon currently have the Casio Edifice EFR-102D-1AVEF and EFR-102D-7AVEF for £47.77 and £49.99 respectively. Great price for an Edifice!


----------



## BBunter (Jan 14, 2015)

Another UK deal: silver Seiko Kinetic £75 (from £250): Seiko Men's silver dial bracelet watch- at Debenhams.com


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I've been eyeing Zeno for a while and this seems like a gem of a deal at under $272! ETA 2824 in a 44mm case! Clean and classic. Can't find a whole lot of review info (good or bad) online about them. Anyone got any constructive feedback? Amazon.com: Zeno Men's 6273-G3 Godat Silver Automatic Dial Watch: Zeno: Clothing


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> I've been eyeing Zeno for a while and this seems like a gem of a deal at under $272! ETA 2824 in a 44mm case! Clean and classic. Can't find a whole lot of review info (good or bad) online about them. Anyone got any constructive feedback? Amazon.com: Zeno Men's 6273-G3 Godat Silver Automatic Dial Watch: Zeno: Clothing


I really... REALLY hate you.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> I've been eyeing Zeno for a while and this seems like a gem of a deal at under $272! ETA 2824 in a 44mm case! Clean and classic. Can't find a whole lot of review info (good or bad) online about them. Anyone got any constructive feedback? Amazon.com: Zeno Men's 6273-G3 Godat Silver Automatic Dial Watch: Zeno: Clothing


Holy cow! A new affordable with 2824 I've never known before at a sweet price. Learn something new everyday. Thanks!

I hate you too! We are just kidding!


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Looks like the price went up to $441.67. Was this a lightening deal?


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> I've been eyeing Zeno for a while and this seems like a gem of a deal at under $272! ETA 2824 in a 44mm case! Clean and classic. Can't find a whole lot of review info (good or bad) online about them. Anyone got any constructive feedback? Amazon.com: Zeno Men's 6273-G3 Godat Silver Automatic Dial Watch: Zeno: Clothing


Can't comment on that model. I bought a Zeno pilot from Amazon, it was probably the worst finished watches I've ever seen. Returned it promptly. YMMV...

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00863JPL8/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

BDC said:


> Can't comment on that model. I bought a Zeno pilot from Amazon, it was probably the worst finished watches I've ever seen. Returned it promptly. YMMV...
> 
> Amazon.com: Zeno Men's 8554-A1-DECK Pilot Brown Leather Strap Luminous Watch: Zeno: Watches


Could you elaborate on the shortcomings?


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

There was an uneven gap between the bezel, and case, and very rough brushing. Besides that, and this is of course JMO, the watch just had chintzy look to it.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

BDC said:


> There was an uneven gap between the bezel, and case, and very rough brushing. Besides that, and this is of course JMO, the watch just had chintzy look to it.


Thank you, I'll give it a good look over before removing tags or wearing. I've got a couple of older ZWB Hercules SAR watches that have Swiss Ronda chrono movements in them. I agree that they finishing isn't the best, but those are tool watches and not a dress watch. I don't have much tolerance for imperfections in dress watches. Appreciate the insight sir.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

HiramRanger said:


> Looks like the price went up to $441.67. Was this a lightening deal?


Must have been. That is interesting.


----------



## entropism (Nov 16, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Android website, for a limited time, has a coupon code to reduce the watches on its clearance page by an additional 50%.


To be fair, this has been a constant since black friday. Their best deal was the 2 for 1 deal on the 45mm quartz divers for $60 total, they pick the "free" watch color. Ended up ordering Purple & Green, got two black free ones, and sold one for $60. Made out like a bandit.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Must have been. That is interesting.


I have a receipt confirming I got one for $271 and change. The past few weeks have killed my reserves. Steinhart OVM hopefully shipping next week, a Seiko 5 Tuna/Monster/Aviation dial mod inbound from Down Under, this Zeno, a Bernhardt Binnacle, Momentum Format 4, Casio Edifice, two Fossils, Hamilton Khaki, and the last grand to pay off my fiance's engagement ring.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

It wasn't a lightning deal. It had been hovering for under $300 for at least a week. But after seeing it down to $271 tonight, with 5% cash back through ebates and the $10 amazon gift card I received from work, I said what the hell and pulled the trigger. There were 3 remaining before I purchased. The price was still the same after I did. Looks like someone else got it at the same price and then it jumped up to $441.67. A few weeks ago, the Zeno 6603 automatic diver was at $489 or something, now it's at $843! I'll be damned if I can ever figure out amazon's algorithms, lol!


HiramRanger said:


> Looks like the price went up to $441.67. Was this a lightening deal?


----------



## tacoman (Mar 16, 2014)

Revue Thommen Air Speed Black Dial Leather Mens Watch 16053.1537

Nice sale on cool white or black version of revue thommen airspeed


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

Not as good as like the lightning deal for the Orange Monster was, but the Monsters on Amazon have been creeping down and are now in the 170s and low 180s, which Camel*3 is showing as their lowest prices. Picked up the red fang for $177 shipped yesterday. OM was $171 yesterday (it's lowest on record) and currently $174; also, the 307 w/ bracelet is $185, 315 w/ rubber $163


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Revue Thommen automatic 34mm with in-house movements 83% off.
These are true manufacture. They are listed as men's, probably because they were originally designed as such in their day, but are probably more suited to a woman's wrist in today's oversize craze.












*Revue Thommen Silver Dial Black Leather Automatic Mens Watch 12011.2532*
Retail Price:$3,850.00​
Sale Price:$2,310.00​
*$669.00* (SAVE 83%)



*Revue Thommen Black Dial Leather Automatic Mens Watch 12011.(I'M A SCAMMER)*
Retail Price:$3,850.00​
Sale Price:$2310.00​
*$669.00* (SAVE 83%)



*Revue Thommen Specialties Silver Dial Leather Automatic Mens Watch 12015.2520*
Retail Price:$3,950.00​
Sale Price:$2,370.00​
*$689.00* (SAVE 83%)

*Revue Thommen Specialties Silver Dial Leather Automatic Mens Watch 12015.2512*
Retail Price:$3,950.00​
Sale Price:$2,370.00​
*$689.00* (SAVE 83%)
 


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

tacoman said:


> Revue Thommen Air Speed Black Dial Leather Mens Watch 16053.1537
> 
> Nice sale on cool white or black version of revue thommen airspeed


After years of controlling my watch lust and sticking to Seikos and Casios...this thread had me looking at RTs and I bought one of their skeletons. Best deal I have seen on an elegant Swiss made skeleton with a manufacture movement. I couldn't resist. Guess that means the speed master or sub of my dreams is a little further away!

The RT deals are fantastic though. Thanks for the heads up!
NM4710


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> Revue Thommen automatic 34mm with in-house movements 83% off.
> These are true manufacture. They are listed as men's, probably because they were originally designed as such in their day, but are probably more suited to a woman's wrist in today's oversize craze.


Revue Thommen's 1980's style promotional video is a must see.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Check your emails from Kohl's for a code for 20%, 30%, or 40% off. A lot of watches are buy 1 get one 50% off.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Warehouse Deal on GV2 Women's diamond encrusted watch for $147



















Amazon.com: Buying Choices: GV2 by Gevril Women's 9100 "Astor" Diamond-Studded Stainless Steel Watch


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> It wasn't a lightning deal. It had been hovering for under $300 for at least a week. But after seeing it down to $271 tonight, with 5% cash back through ebates and the $10 amazon gift card I received from work, I said what the hell and pulled the trigger. There were 3 remaining before I purchased. The price was still the same after I did. Looks like someone else got it at the same price and then it jumped up to $441.67. A few weeks ago, the Zeno 6603 automatic diver was at $489 or something, now it's at $843! I'll be damned if I can ever figure out amazon's algorithms, lol!


Shipment notice received.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> Paylak TS9004 Watch Repair Kit for $7 on Warehouse Deals (new with dented box). 90% off
> 
> Only 5 kits in stock
> 
> ...


I received this today. Only thing wrong with it is a damaged handle on the case. Strange that it doesn't include some basic items like a hammer and bracelet holder, but the ones from my other set are ok.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Ditto. Expected delivery next Saturday, 1/31. I've since read somewhere else that it's a 42mm and not 44mm (which is not too appealing to me), so I'm Really interested to see what it will be and how the quality stacks up.


HiramRanger said:


> Shipment notice received.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Revue Thommen's 1980's style promotional video is a must see.


Can someone please explain to me how a 1853 Swiss watch company with advanced inhouse movements in the 1k$-3k$ range is not well known?
I looked in youtube and there isn't any particular model in review.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

shmaiz3r said:


> Can someone please explain to me how a 1853 Swiss watch company with advanced inhouse movements in the 1k$-3k$ range is not well known?
> I looked in youtube and there isn't any particular model in review.


Found this review for the skeleton model. The reviewer says it was $499.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

shmaiz3r said:


> Can someone please explain to me how a 1853 Swiss watch company with advanced inhouse movements in the 1k$-3k$ range is not well known?


Since Revue Thommen (which still exists as an instrument company) sold its watch business to Grovana at the start of this century, I think the brand has wandered a bit trying to find its niche. The Grovana ownership itself casts a bit of a pall given the popular suspicions of high Chinese content in many of Grovana's own watches, and the penchent for Revue Thommen to delve into hommage watches at times probably doesn't help. Also, it takes a great deal of advertising to bring a brand out of obscurity and keep it there, a cost a small company like Grovana may be unable to bear. In short, Revue Thomman hasn't set about its business in such a way that it can command especially high prices. That's probably a good thing for the consumer, at least in the short run.

Regarding the movments, so far as I can tell, the Revue Thommen in-house movements are truly in-house, but I wasn't aware of any special advancements in them. They are low-beat (which I happen to like but which the market tends not to), but they've not reaped any benefit of longer power reserve from this. The only complications they offer are center-seconds, pointer date, moonphase, and power reserve, none of which are rare. At least some of the movements do not hack. If there are some advanced feature to their credit, I'd like to know, because Revue Thommen is one of those brands I'd like to like more.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The Aramar Arctic Marine, an impressive, Miyota 9015 dive watch from a micro-company in The Netherlands, is on pre-order now to the U.S. for 205 Euros.

The Euro is tanking against the U.S. dollar right now. The exchange rate currently puts the watch at $229. Wait to order until Tuesday, as the Euro is dropping further on Tokyo markets right now. You might get it below $220 - which is nuts for the amount of automatic, 500m dive watch you're getting.

www.aramar.nl


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The Aramar Arctic Marine, an impressive, Miyota 9015 dive watch from a micro-company in The Netherlands, is on pre-order now to the U.S. for 205 Euros.
> 
> The Euro is tanking against the U.S. dollar right now. The exchange rate currently puts the watch at $229. Wait to order until Tuesday, as the Euro is dropping further on Tokyo markets right now. You might get it below $220 - which is nuts for the amount of automatic, 500m dive watch you're getting.
> 
> www.aramar.nl


A Steinhart is becoming *really* tempting to me now. Should be easier to sell later as well if I decide to go that way after their prices increase. Will be watching the euro over the next two days.


----------



## Ming-Tzu (Nov 1, 2014)

Yeah, too bad the lume color on that watch is kinda eh.

Too bad because I would've gotten that blue one



WorthTheWrist said:


> The Aramar Arctic Marine, an impressive, Miyota 9015 dive watch from a micro-company in The Netherlands, is on pre-order now to the U.S. for 205 Euros.
> 
> The Euro is tanking against the U.S. dollar right now. The exchange rate currently puts the watch at $229. Wait to order until Tuesday, as the Euro is dropping further on Tokyo markets right now. You might get it below $220 - which is nuts for the amount of automatic, 500m dive watch you're getting.
> 
> www.aramar.nl


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> A Steinhart is becoming *really* tempting to me now. Should be easier to sell later as well if I decide to go that way after their prices increase. Will be watching the euro over the next two days.


Good news for you and me:

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2015-01-25/euro-may-decline-as-greek-exit-polls-show-syriza-set-for-victory.html

Euro Slips With U.S. Futures on Greece as Treasuries Gain


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

watchcrank said:


> Since Revue Thommen (which still exists as an instrument company) sold its watch business to Grovana at the start of this century, I think the brand has wandered a bit trying to find its niche. The Grovana ownership itself casts a bit of a pall given the popular suspicions of high Chinese content in many of Grovana's own watches, and the penchent for Revue Thommen to delve into hommage watches at times probably doesn't help. Also, it takes a great deal of advertising to bring a brand out of obscurity and keep it there, a cost a small company like Grovana may be unable to bear. In short, Revue Thomman hasn't set about its business in such a way that it can command especially high prices. That's probably a good thing for the consumer, at least in the short run.
> 
> Regarding the movments, so far as I can tell, the Revue Thommen in-house movements are truly in-house, but I wasn't aware of any special advancements in them. They are low-beat (which I happen to like but which the market tends not to), but they've not reaped any benefit of longer power reserve from this. The only complications they offer are center-seconds, pointer date, moonphase, and power reserve, none of which are rare. At least some of the movements do not hack. If there are some advanced feature to their credit, I'd like to know, because Revue Thommen is one of those brands I'd like to like more.


Thank you very much for the explanation.
As for advanced inhouse mvmnts, I thought _centered circle seconds _is "advanced" because I rarely see it in mid-range autos. Pardon my ignorance.
This company is very interesting to me and I may pull the trigger for a piece. I'm not much of a researcher, but something tells me their unpopularity *COULD BE *due to customer unsatisfactory, like malfunctions and quality control.
There are other small watch companies that got their business on with no/little advertisement just for their quality and their watches being true to their buck.
Sorry if this is the wrong thread for my inquiries.. Please let me know if these mini-discussions are improper here.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

More likely there's a concern that it's going to be easily/cheaply repairable in the future. It's one of those self-fulfilling prophecies and dropping price is one way to get people to be less concerned about longevity.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> A Steinhart is becoming *really* tempting to me now. Should be easier to sell later as well if I decide to go that way after their prices increase. Will be watching the euro over the next two days.


Speaking of the Euro, anyone know a dealer in Europe to get a good deal on a Glashutte? The prices are much lower than last time I checked.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Less talk, more deals please


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

solchitlins said:


> Less talk, more deals please


We're waiting for you to post one...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Thank you very much for the explanation.
> As for advanced inhouse mvmnts, I thought _centered circle seconds _is "advanced" because I rarely see it in mid-range autos. Pardon my ignorance.
> This company is very interesting to me and I may pull the trigger for a piece. I'm not much of a researcher, but something tells me their unpopularity *COULD BE *due to customer unsatisfactory, like malfunctions and quality control.
> There are other small watch companies that got their business on with no/little advertisement just for their quality and their watches being true to their buck.
> Sorry if this is the wrong thread for my inquiries.. Please let me know if these mini-discussions are improper here.


I just pulled the trigger on this this weekend, during Jomashop's still ongoing sale on Revue Thommens:

Revue Thommen Automatic Black Dial Black Leather Strap Mens Watch 16066.(I'M A SCAMMER)

I'm a sucker for a well-done guilloche dial, and wanted a black-dialed dress watch. This ticked all the boxes for me. It says (now) on their website that this sale can't be combined with any other coupons, but last night I threw a 50OFF1000 on there and the deal went through for $1010. That's about $300 to $500 less than I've seen this watch selling for on any other gray market site.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Android appears to be doing a Mystery box sale. No idea if you're getting a bargain until you buy one, but they're kind enough to clue you in to the size of the watch you're going to get. Smallest is 46mm at the $250 price class. $50 seems more like a bargain and nabs you a 50mm if you're OK with that.

MYSTERY BOX


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I just pulled the trigger on this this weekend, during Jomashop's still ongoing sale on Revue Thommens:
> 
> Revue Thommen Automatic Black Dial Black Leather Strap Mens Watch 16066.(I'M A SCAMMER)
> 
> ...


I have never seen a dial with so much functionality put together in such a subtle manner.. date, day, month, hour, minute, second, moonphases---- If these are well built and have easily serviceable movements, then it's a steal in my opinion.
If it had display caseback and less than 40mm case I think it could be a _holy grail watch _to many collectors.

Please make a review if you find it of true worth.

End of talk

_Edit: not inhouse movement, my bad_


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> I have never seen a dial with so much functionality put together in such a subtle manner.. date, day, month, hour, minute, second, moonphases---- Swiss inhouse Automatic, all for 1k $... If these are well built and have easily serviceable movements, then it's a steal in my opinion.
> If it had display caseback and less than 40mm case I think it could be a _holy grail watch _to many collectors.
> 
> Please make a review if you find it of true worth.
> ...


It has exhibition case back. Movement is not in-house. It is ETA 2824 with Dubois Depraz moonphase module.


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Found this review for the skeleton model. The reviewer says it was $499.


Wow, he must have found the deal of a lifetime because it's in the $1300-1800 range elsewhere online. FYI he is reviewing the 34mm women's version of the watch. Either way after watching his video and seeing close ups of the movement I am convinced it's a steal at $700. Hope it arrives and works well!

NM


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

nm4710 said:


> Wow, he must have found the deal of a lifetime because it's in the $1300-1800 range elsewhere online. FYI he is reviewing the 34mm women's version of the watch. Either way after watching his video and seeing close ups of the movement I am convinced it's a steal at $700. Hope it arrives and works well!
> 
> NM


http://www.jomashop.com/revue-thommen-watch-12010-2532.html
http://www.jomashop.com/revue-thommen-watch-12010-(I'M A SCAMMER).html
$595 less $20 using code 20off250
Probably considered unisex as same case size is also marketed as men's.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

nm4710 said:


> Wow, he must have found the deal of a lifetime because it's in the $1300-1800 range elsewhere online. FYI he is reviewing the 34mm women's version of the watch. Either way after watching his video and seeing close ups of the movement I am convinced it's a steal at $700. Hope it arrives and works well!
> 
> NM


Jomashop has the 34mm for $600 and the 38mm for $700.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ruble just dropped 5% today if anyone is looking for Russian watches.


----------



## Tontzaaa (Feb 6, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> Android appears to be doing a Mystery box sale. No idea if you're getting a bargain until you buy one, but they're kind enough to clue you in to the size of the watch you're going to get. Smallest is 46mm at the $250 price class. $50 seems more like a bargain and nabs you a 50mm if you're OK with that.
> 
> MYSTERY BOX


Have somebody ever buyed a mystery box from Android? Or is this there first mystery box sale?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Tontzaaa said:


> Have somebody ever buyed a mystery box from Android? Or is this there first mystery box sale?


No, but I can assure you you're going to get less-than-popular dial colors and really, really big watches.

That said, they make a good watch.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Ruble just dropped 5% today if anyone is looking for Russian watches.


Does anyone allow Ruble orders anymore?


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Invicta Pro Diver "Like New" from warehouse deals for $83 with NH39A Japanese automatic movement

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Touch of Modern is having a clearance sale. I grabbed a Vostok Limo Dualtime 32-jewel automatic for $209.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Raymond Weil Rose Gold Automatic Chronograph $750 on Amazon
Amazon.com: Raymond Weil Men's 4830-PC5-05658 Maestro Analog Display Swiss Automatic Brown Watch: Raymond Weil: Watches


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Link? Can't locate.



RyanD said:


> Touch of Modern is having a clearance sale. I grabbed a Vostok Limo Dualtime 32-jewel automatic for $209.
> 
> View attachment 2750185


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

footie said:


> Link? Can't locate.


It's already sold out.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Dracula Monster on Massdrop for $180, on rubber or bracelet!

https://www.massdrop.com/r/WEUPB9









Edit: sorry for the large pictures


----------



## Tontzaaa (Feb 6, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> No, but I can assure you you're going to get less-than-popular dial colors and really, really big watches.
> 
> That said, they make a good watch.


Yeah that i could assume. But have somebody experiences is the watches which they choose just a couple of dollars above the mystery box prices or are they real bargains?

Edit. Damit and the offer is over. Someone who ordered it would be nice to hear what you got.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Edox automatic for $348 with code DMDAY348

Edox Les Vauberts 83007-37R-AIR Men's Watch


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Edox automatic for $348 with code DMDAY348
> 
> Edox Les Vauberts 83007-37R-AIR Men's Watch
> 
> View attachment 2759866


Another pic


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Fossil Aeroflite in cream with leather band for $47.50 shipped.









Amazon.com: Fossil Men's AM4514 The Aeroflite Three-Hand Leather Watch - Brown: Fossil: Clothing


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Dracula Monster on Massdrop for $180, on rubber or bracelet!
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/r/WEUPB9
> 
> ...


Not a deal at the moment. I paid $176.99 shipped just a couple days ago for the same watch, and it's currently $184 shipped (so still $5 cheaper than this massdrop after shipping). OM is still $170 on bracelet.
^edit I'm wrong. Didn't see the part about subtracting $15 for rubber. I'll keep my post here in case someone is looking for the OM specifically and out of shame


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Dracula Monster on Massdrop for $180, on rubber or bracelet!
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/r/WEUPB9
> 
> ...


I do like the black strap combo it suits the dracula.


----------



## AARonBalakay (Oct 2, 2013)

Jomashop is having a Tissot flash sale. Some decent prices on auto chronographs, like this T-Navigator for about $700


----------



## ARAMP1 (Nov 17, 2007)

Seiko SKX007K for $147Seiko Automatic Dive Watch SKX007K1 - Rakuten.com


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

ARAMP1 said:


> *Seiko SKX007K for $147*
> 
> Seiko Automatic Dive Watch SKX007K1 - Rakuten.com


Seiko SKX009 for $115 http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/seiko3s/item/skx009k2/
Seiko SKX007 for $118 http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/seiko3s/item/skx007k2/


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Sharp-looking vintage Omega for under $300: (no affiliation)

I wish I had the cash sitting around, I'd probably snap it up. But since I don't, I'll let you lot know about it. ^_^

Vintage Omega Stainless Steel WW2 Era Military Style Mens Watch 17J 2300 5 1943 | eBay


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Smaug said:


> Sharp-looking vintage Omega for under $300: (no affiliation)
> 
> I wish I had the cash sitting around, I'd probably snap it up. But since I don't, I'll let you lot know about it. ^_^
> 
> Vintage Omega Stainless Steel WW2 Era Military Style Mens Watch 17J 2300 5 1943 | eBay


Pretty bad re-dial on that. Would have to spend some cash on getting that fixed, if that's what the original sort of looked like in the first place


----------



## Medster (Sep 8, 2013)

Touch of modern has a bunch of good deals on Davosa watches, incl. this beautiful piece I've had my eye on for quite some time at $999

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/davosa-swiss










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Medster said:


> Touch of modern has a bunch of good deals on Davosa watches, incl. this beautiful piece I've had my eye on for quite some time at $999
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/davosa-swiss


Not familiar with this brand, but they're twice the cost of similar watches with the same movements. Is there a good reason?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Spotted an Omega Speedmaster Professional at Costco for $3999. The box took up almost the entire shelf. Not a bad price considering Costco's return policy.


----------



## Medster (Sep 8, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Not familiar with this brand, but they're twice the cost of similar watches with the same movements. Is there a good reason?


I just think they have great designs, but that's completely subjective

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Not familiar with this brand, but they're twice the cost of similar watches with the same movements. Is there a good reason?


Well, these go to 11.


----------



## alexstraza (Nov 19, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Spotted an Omega Speedmaster Professional at Costco for $3999. The box took up almost the entire shelf. Not a bad price considering Costco's return policy.


I saw this one. Looks great. I can vouche for Costco return policy. After six years of owning a pool table it had an issue with the rubber. They came and moved it out. Six years later.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

*At WOOT,

Casio PRW2500T-7 Protrek Triple Sensor Altimeter Pathfinder Watch - Titanium* $220


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Dammit, I can't take advantage of this deal; just got two other watches that are too similar to it. But somebody needs to....

Edox Les Vauberts Day-Date Automatic (ETA 2834) 40mm case, *$348* with free shipping at Ashland with the coupon code SDDAY348.

Edox Les Vauberts 83007-37R-AIR Men's Watch

That's $220 to $450 less than you'll find it at other gray-market sites!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Dammit, I can't take advantage of this deal; just got two other watches that are too similar to it. But somebody needs to....
> 
> Edox Les Vauberts Day-Date Automatic (ETA 2834) 40mm case, *$348* with free shipping at Ashland with the coupon code SDDAY348.
> 
> ...


Same one I posted 2 days ago. Slickdeals just made their own referral code to make money off it. Scumbags.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Same one I posted 2 days ago. Slickdeals just made their own referral code to make money off it. Scumbags.


?? How's that work? I did see it at SlickDeals.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Same one I posted 2 days ago. Slickdeals just made their own referral code to make money off it. Scumbags.


Cool. How can I make my own referral codes and make money at it???


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Tonight at 10:30 EST, Amazon Lightning Deals has a Fortis Auto Chrono. Don't know the price yet.
Gold Box Deals | Today's Deals - Amazon.com


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> ?? How's that work? I did see it at SlickDeals.


The original code was from Dealmoon (DMDAY348) that I posted here 2 days ago. That code was posted on Slickdeals. The moderators there got their own referral code from Ashford and edited the post with their code (SDDAY348).

Slickdeals also blocks any mention of certain other sites like Ebates, Camelcamelcamel, etc.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> The original code was from Dealmoon (DMDAY348) that I posted here 2 days ago. That code was posted on Slickdeals. The moderators there got their own referral code from Ashford and edited the post with their code (SDDAY348).
> 
> Slickdeals also blocks any mention of certain other sites like Ebates, Camelcamelcamel, etc.


I don't care either way. I have found deals on Slickdeals and Retailmenot that I have posted here. So if it weren't for those sites, I wouldn't have known about them.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> The original code was from Dealmoon (DMDAY348) that I posted here 2 days ago. That code was posted on Slickdeals. The moderators there got their own referral code from Ashford and edited the post with their code (SDDAY348).
> 
> Slickdeals also blocks any mention of certain other sites like Ebates, Camelcamelcamel, etc.


But do you get some kind of commission from which coupon code is used? I wouldn't have posted had I known you'd already put it up. But I don't understand why I should care which discount code gets used.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> Tonight at 10:30 EST, Amazon Lightning Deals has a Fortis Auto Chrono. Don't know the price yet.
> Gold Box Deals | Today's Deals - Amazon.com


Missed it. But I'm intrigued by the two that are slated for 8:30 p.m. EST Friday:

Casio Men's EQS500DB- 1A1 Edifice Tough Solar Stainless Steel Multi-Function watch









and

Ingersoll Men's IN6900RWH "Grand Canyon IV" Stainless Steel Automatic Watch with Brown Leather Band


----------



## wadefish (Nov 12, 2013)

Timex Weekender going on Lightning Deal at Amazon early tomorrow (5:30am, PST, I think). Unspecified price. Maybe $20ish?:

Amazon.com: Timex Men's T20041 "Easy Reader" Brown Leather Strap Watch: classic: Watches

White face, brown leather strap.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Avi-8 for a decent price on Amazon.co.uk AVI-8 Hawker Hunter Men's Quartz Watch with Black Dial Analogue Display and Black Leather Strap AV-4008-02: AVI-8: Amazon.co.uk: Watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> But do you get some kind of commission from which coupon code is used? I wouldn't have posted had I known you'd already put it up. But I don't understand why I should care which discount code gets used.


I don't get anything either way. I usually make a point of removing the referral portion of any links I post here. Slickdeals modifies any links posted there with their referral so that they get paid for it. I guess all the "deals" sites steal from each other.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rakuten has 15% back on watches again with code LOVEFASHION. There are usually good deals on low-end automatics (Seiko, Orient, Hamilton, Tissot).


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

NYWatchStore has the Casio Classic Divers Day and Date MRW200H-1EV for $13.73. It's obviously an ultra-affordable, but that's a few dollars less than anywhere else I've seen.

Thinking of picking one up to be my "beat it up until it's dead" watch, but should probably go G-Shock for that.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

tinknocker said:


> Pretty bad re-dial on that. Would have to spend some cash on getting that fixed, if that's what the original sort of looked like in the first place


I'm not sure that's a redial. Remember, it was done by hand, with a tiny paint brush in 1944...


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

amazon has the Timex t49905 Expedition chrono for $38.98. Other members (myself included) have stripped the black coating off of this to expose the brass case.

DSCF0447


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

That looks great, what's the procedure for removing the coating?

thanks, Rob


karlito said:


> amazon has the Timex t49905 Expedition chrono for $38.98. Other members (myself included) have stripped the black coating off of this to expose the brass case.
> 
> DSCF0447


----------



## bishop9 (May 13, 2014)

Shipping tacks 5$ which negates much of the savings.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

@Recoil Rob I started with sandpaper then moved to a scouring type pad on a dremel (just faster). There are other references to this on the Love for Timex thread.


----------



## Harjot Bajwa (Jan 31, 2015)

Maratac SR-1 on sale

$219

CountyComm - SR-1 Maratac? Watch


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Use code DNEWSDIVER138 to get the Seiko Monster from Ashford for $138. I'd order one but the Canadian $ is currently a mess.

Seiko Diver SRP315 Men's Watch


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Use code DNEWSDIVER138 to get the Seiko Monster from Ashford for $138. I'd order one *but the Canadian $ is currently a mes*s.
> 
> Seiko Diver SRP315 Men's Watch


I feel you man. The USD is sitting at a ripe 1.27CAD. It's painful to have to pay 25% more for the same item because our dollar is tanking. Also means that taxes and customs end up being more because the stated value is inflated because of such.

Just can't win, man.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

DarkShot said:


> I feel you man. The USD is sitting at a ripe 1.27CAD. It's painful to have to pay 25% more for the same item because our dollar is tanking. Also means that taxes and customs end up being more because the stated value is inflated because of such.
> 
> Just can't win, man.


Yep. In Aus we are paying almost 25% more than over a year ago. That darn US dollar is hitting us hard.

The reverse is true for the US based members and good luck to them.

It kills me to see the 007 going for $118 on rakuten and no longer a bargain for me.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Smaug said:


> I'm not sure that's a redial. Remember, it was done by hand, with a tiny paint brush in 1944...


Oh, that's a re-dial my friend, and a bad one. And they used dies back then and farther back.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

DarkShot said:


> I feel you man. The USD is sitting at a ripe 1.27CAD. It's painful to have to pay 25% more for the same item because our dollar is tanking. Also means that taxes and customs end up being more because the stated value is inflated because of such.
> 
> Just can't win, man.


Too bad Halios sells in USD. If it were CDN$, I would be thinking of getting one. As it stands there are better Swiss alternatives given current exchange rates.

Time to take my USD and move to Europe for awhile?


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

karlito said:


> amazon has the Timex t49905 Expedition chrono for $38.98. Other members (myself included) have stripped the black coating off of this to expose the brass case.


It's <$38 at overstock. They also have up to 65% off select watches and accessories (display boxes etc)
Timex Men's T49905 Expedition Rugged Field Chronograph Brown Leather Strap Watch - Overstock™ Shopping - Big Discounts on Timex Timex Men's Watches

Jewelry & Watches - Overstock Discount Store - Shop Best Deals Online For Fine Jewelry, Wedding Rings, Watches, Necklaces & Bracelets


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Too bad Halios sells in USD. If it were CDN$, I would be thinking of getting one. As it stands there are better Swiss alternatives given current exchange rates.
> 
> Time to take my USD and move to Europe for awhile?


***** I know. I intend on picking up a Delfin when they go up for order some time in the spring, but at this rate it's gonna cost me over $900 to get one.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

DarkShot said:


> ***** I know. I intend on picking up a Delfin when they go up for order some time in the spring, but at this rate it's gonna cost me over $900 to get one.


As an American I'm taking advantage. Just signed up for a Kickstarter watch (not sure I should get more specific, as they requested listing here at WUS and apparently were turned down for some reason). But anyway, it's out of Singapore but the pledges are in Canadian dollars. Thus my $299 pledge became $230-something. For the watch in the works, that's a hell of a deal!


----------



## Cwall3415 (Jan 2, 2015)

Why am I so tempted by this watch!!!
Timex Men's T49905 Expedition Rugged Field Chronograph Brown Leather Strap Watch - Overstock&#0153; Shopping - Big Discounts on Timex Timex Men's Watches


----------



## baffledexpert (Aug 29, 2013)

A nice Eyki 24-hour automatic is on sale at DX.com for $11 or so--affordable even at $15 for Canadians. 

The white-dial, blue-hand one is the only one on sale, but the best looking anyway IMHO.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Submariner Solid Gold 14k Case 16808 | eBay

If everything is 14K gold as it says, it may be worth something. 14K gold is currently around $24/gram


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> As an American I'm taking advantage.


Ditto. Just bought my first 2 Steinharts.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Cwall3415 said:


> Why am I so tempted by this watch!!!
> Timex Men's T49905 Expedition Rugged Field Chronograph Brown Leather Strap Watch - Overstock™ Shopping - Big Discounts on Timex Timex Men's Watches


I bought one. Nice grab-n-go for the price. But I changed the strap:


----------



## Cwall3415 (Jan 2, 2015)

tommy_boy said:


> I bought one. Nice grab-n-go for the price. But I changed the strap:


Looks good... 
Where did did u get the strap???


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

baffledexpert said:


> A nice Eyki 24-hour automatic is on sale at DX.com for $11 or so--affordable even at $15 for Canadians.
> 
> The white-dial, blue-hand one is the only one on sale, but the best looking anyway IMHO.


I have this one, I think I paid around $20, also from DX I believe - at the current price I don't see any reason to hesitate. Don't expect much from the bracelet, mind you.


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

baffledexpert said:


> A nice Eyki 24-hour automatic is on sale at DX.com for $11 or so--affordable even at $15 for Canadians.


Amazing. Reviews on WUS forums state Eyki is actually of decent quality. I was going to nominate you for post of the year, but then I saw they have a few even cheaper 

Eyki reportedly has good quality, not sure of these, but for the price, it's worth a shot. I just wish the Eyki was not on metal bracelet, because a ~$2 bracelet has to be total junk.

Cjiaba? (brand is obscured) Stainless steel mechanical on leather strap with display back for $7.50
Reviews state second hand moves 2-3 times a second (low beat?), apparently is an automatic, can be off 10 min within a day, Chinese brand masquerading as Russian
Fashion PU Leather Band Stainless Steel Mechanical Wrist Watch with Date Display - Silver + Black - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

Unknown brand Skeleton mechanical 44mm on leather strap with display case back, mineral glass for $15.86,looks like it has separate hour and minute dials, but I can't see hands for either!?! 
Men's Stainless Steel Self-Winding Mechanical Water-resistant Wrist Watch Gold + Brown

IK Colouring brand skeleton auto with display case back and leather strap, multiple pictures and video of watch in action, tachymetre, obnoxious brand name, some reviews say buy a few because they are pretty but break down quickly haha. I like this one, but really hard to read the hands, they need some "IK Colouring" on them! $16. Again with second hour and minute dials, but I can't see hands for them.. is this all just functionless decoration?
http://www.dx.com/p/leather-band-self-winding-mechanical-wrist-watch-16717#.VM6Qj8t0zVg
http://www.dx.com/p/stainless-steel-self-winding-mechanical-tachometer-wristwatch-14042#reviews

http://www.dx.com/p/stainless-steel-self-winding-mechanical-tachometer-wristwatch-14045#.VM6VCst0zVg
Skeleton stainless steel with steel band, tachymetre, many photos and video, $18, gotta say I love the music in their videos, and same guy in cheesy 1980s stonewashed jean shorts, and the best is the clearly photoshopped picture of handsome Europeon model where they plaster a picture of this watch on his wrist LOLZ 

Kinda frustrated they don't have a $50 tourbillon 

All have decent reviews, I may risk it and get several for the price of a nice dinner. Amazing prices.

Look at this crazy thing!:
http://www.dx.com/p/stylish-pu-leather-band-led-wrist-watch-brown-1-x-cr2032-142247#.VM6P58t0zVg


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Cwall3415 said:


> Looks good...
> Where did did u get the strap???


Thanks.

Panatime is the strap seller.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

baffledexpert said:


> A nice Eyki 24-hour automatic is on sale at DX.com for $11 or so--affordable even at $15 for Canadians.
> 
> The white-dial, blue-hand one is the only one on sale, but the best looking anyway IMHO.
> 
> ...


Is that a GMT hand?


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Is that a GMT hand?


It's a GMT hand, but it's locked to the hour hand. You can't set it separately to track a second time zone.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Continuing the Timex love from earlier, Time Factory Outlet stores are running a huge sale, not sure when it's going to end. 60% off almost all chronographs including Intelligent Quartz flyback models, Intelligent Quartz in general (so altimeter and depth meter models, and the IQ Chronographs w/ compass and automatics. Same 60% off for digitals and most men's 3 handers other than Weekenders were a flat $25. At least 30% off everything else and I wasn't interested in a lot of their stuff so I didn't get a full accounting.

These are off list, but were still beating Amazon in all of the test cases I googled while at the store (tee hee?), and for some models beat Internet prices by a lot.

I was tempted to pick up 2-3 to be really honest, but their policies with weird sizes for bands and generally mediocre bands included scared me away. I really wanted to pick up one of the compass flybacks, but they have a really long lug-to-lug and lug width of what looks like 21mm, and the included straps were not inspiring.

Rather than set myself up for the additional PITA of finding a strap, I picked up a T2P104 which is an IQ Flyback chrono with Indiglo and a bidirectional slide rule bezel.









In this case, list $200 at 60% off was $80 + tax. Internet retail is about $130 with one Amazon vendor at $103. The lower end Flybacks started around $60, but I wanted to get one with a standard lug width. Definitely good deals to be had.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Fortis Men's 630.60.12 LC.01 Official Cosmonauts Swiss Automatic Gold Ion-Plated Bezel Chronograph Tachymeter Leather Watch *
Price:$1,647.70

http://smile.amazon.com/Fortis-630-60-12-LC-01-Cosmonauts-Chronograph/dp/B00AHKGA70/


List Price:$8,050.00

You Save:$6,402.30 (80%)


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

A couple of nice Valentine's day gifts for the woman in your life.




*Armand Nicolet Women's 9631L-AN-P968BC0 TL7 Classic Automatic Stainless-Steel with Diamonds Watch*



*$2,245.36*

_Show only Armand Nicolet items_


_*Armand Nicolet Women's 9633D-AK-P968VL0 TL7 Classic Automatic Stainless-Steel with Diamonds Watch*

_

_*$1,944*_


----------



## emiller140415 (Apr 28, 2010)

SEIKO SKX173










Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SKX173 Stainless Steel and Black Polyurethane Automatic Dive Watch: Seiko: Watches

Will be a lightning deal tomorrow morning at 8:30am (for me that is, not sure about everyone else)
Normally $242, cant see the markdown till the sale goes live.

EDIT: they went down to $200 and sold out in about 10 minutes.


----------



## particleman (Nov 1, 2006)

Valentines day sale 30% Percent off at alpha-watch.com You can get a handwind chronofraph for $145
Cheers


----------



## sumoto (Dec 25, 2014)

particleman said:


> Valentines day sale 30% Percent off at alpha-watch.com You can get a handwind chronofraph for $145Cheers


I wonder if that is 30% beyond their "special price" or that is the sale price. Most of their 'special prices' are not 30% off (more like 15% or so). I have been wanting to try out an affordable 24hr watch and had checked on these before. This would be enough of a discount to make me pull the trigger.Cheers and thanks,RJ


----------



## UKUSANL1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Watch I've been keeping an eye on for a while is heading into Amazon flashsale today

Amazon.com: Ingersoll Men's IN3105BBKW "Chinook" Mechanical Hand-Wind Watch with Brown Leather Band: Ingersoll: Watches

Currently $290, will maybe be ~200 at sale time? Not sure I will purchase (my collection is getting big enough as it is...) but it's a bloody beautiful watch. 8mm thick MECHANICAL with open back. Textured case is not really my thing, but the design is sleek enough to warrant a second look


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Edox Men's Les Vauberts Mechanical Automatic Watch

in Black (also in white-brown strap), model no. 83007-3-NIN, for $387.09. Coupon code "SMVALENTINE" cuts it to *$318*. With *free shipping*, that's $855 off list

Coupon works for both colors. This is the most affordable closer-to mid tier watch brand deal that I've seen in a long time. Usually only Hamiltons, Tissots are around this price. Edox is slightly higher in the food chain from what I've read.


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

sumoto said:


> I wonder if that is 30% beyond their "special price" or that is the sale price. Most of their 'special prices' are not 30% off (more like 15% or so). I have been wanting to try out an affordable 24hr watch and had checked on these before. This would be enough of a discount to make me pull the trigger.Cheers and thanks,RJ


Alpha's quality and warranty service are non-existent. After owning a Daytona which broke after a few days use I was shocked when alpha told me to take a hike or buy the movement for $120+. I wouldn't take one if they gave it to me for free. And that's to say nothing of the shoddy case/bracelet quality. a $150 Seiko is 10x the watch.

NM


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

That is nice. I've looked at that one before, with the movement of particular interest. Is it a Unitas? That said, at 47mm it's too big for my wrist and don't know much about Ingersoll as a brand it quality.



UKUSANL1 said:


> Watch I've been keeping an eye on for a while is heading into Amazon flashsale today
> 
> Amazon.com: Ingersoll Men's IN3105BBKW "Chinook" Mechanical Hand-Wind Watch with Brown Leather Band: Ingersoll: Watches
> 
> Currently $290, will maybe be ~200 at sale time? Not sure I will purchase (my collection is getting big enough as it is...) but it's a bloody beautiful watch. 8mm thick MECHANICAL with open back. Textured case is not really my thing, but the design is sleek enough to warrant a second look


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

nm4710 said:


> Alpha's quality and warranty service are non-existent. After owning a Daytona which broke after a few days use I was shocked when alpha told me to take a hike or buy the movement for $120+. I wouldn't take one if they gave it to me for free. And that's to say nothing of the shoddy case/bracelet quality. a $150 Seiko is 10x the watch.
> 
> NM


Well I'm extremely happy with my Alphas, I have two, one auto and one manual.


----------



## particleman (Nov 1, 2006)

Alpha warrantied a watch for me. Cost me 40 to send it back though


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Long Island Watch has some showroom sample Orient watches at great discounts.
Orient Showroom Sample Watches - Free Shipping | Island Watch


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomashop has a nice Citizen sale going through its eBay site.

Among the ones that caught my eye: Citizen Skyhawk A-T Stainless Steel Chronograph Atomic Men's Watch JY0000-53E - $289.99

Citizen Navihawk UTC Chronograph Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch on Mesh - $339

Go to this link for the Skyhawk, and then click "See all eligible items" to check out the other ones:

Citizen Skyhawk A T Stainless Steel Chronograph Atomic Mens Watch | eBay


----------



## alexstraza (Nov 19, 2014)

today I learned that this watch exists

Orient 21-Jewel Automatic Disk Watch with Unique Rotating Hour Hand #ER0200DW-SS


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

alexstraza said:


> today I learned that this watch exists
> 
> Orient 21-Jewel Automatic Disk Watch with Unique Rotating Hour Hand #ER0200DW-SS


you can thank me for that


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

Do you have the link for the white-brown one?

The coupon works for me for the black, but not for the white.



colgex said:


> Edox Men's Les Vauberts Mechanical Automatic Watch
> 
> in Black (also in white-brown strap), model no. 83007-3-NIN, for $387.09. Coupon code "SMVALENTINE" cuts it to *$318*. With *free shipping*, that's $855 off list
> 
> Coupon works for both colors. This is the most affordable closer-to mid tier watch brand deal that I've seen in a long time. Usually only Hamiltons, Tissots are around this price. Edox is slightly higher in the food chain from what I've read.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

YellowBullet said:


> Do you have the link for the white-brown one?
> 
> The coupon works for me for the black, but not for the white.


Try this one for the white. My bad

*AFFAUTO318*


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Edox Grand Ocean COSC Chronometer for $595.

Edox Grand Ocean Silver Dial Black Rubber Mens Watch 80077-3-ABN


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Mido COSC Chronometer for $620. 3 available.

Mens Mido Commander Datoday Chronometer M0144311105100 Automatic Watch 758499233118 | eBay


----------



## simart (Oct 29, 2007)

*New Glycine Combat Sub <$500*

Good deal on a new Glycine Combat Sub under $500. I bought my sub from klepsoo and was happy.
Glycine Combat SUB Automatic Combat SUB Automatic 3863.19AT2C-LB7BF - Glycine Watches


----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: New Glycine Combat Sub <$500*

Mondaine Retro Automatic is on sale at Jomadeals for $349.oo
Jomadeals.com - mondaine a1323034511sbb - Deal of the Day
note: wears big due to the long lugs


----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: New Glycine Combat Sub <$500*



cadeallaw said:


> Mondaine Retro Automatic is on sale at Jomadeals for $349.oo
> Jomadeals.com - mondaine a1323034511sbb - Deal of the Day
> note: wears big due to the long lugs


Wow, great deal. I paid more for mine. Fantastic watch.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: New Glycine Combat Sub <$500*



postup said:


> Wow, great deal. I paid more for mine. Fantastic watch.


How thick is it? Jomashop lists it as 6 mm, which seems hard to believe. Other sites list it as 13 mm. Mondaine doesn't list it all anymore; presumably it's discontinued. For that matter, it's listed as 42 mm, but I trust almost nothing I read on sales sites anymore. Is it really that large?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: New Glycine Combat Sub <$500*



watchcrank said:


> How thick is it? Jomashop lists it as 6 mm, which seems hard to believe. Other sites list it as 13 mm. Mondaine doesn't list it all anymore; presumably it's discontinued. For that matter, it's listed as 42 mm, but I trust almost nothing I read on sales sites anymore. Is it really that large?


It is kinda large.....thickness is 12mm.
here it is on my 7.5 inch wrist:

Beautifully integrated leather with Sellita 28,800bph movement.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

AnvilsAreFunny said:


> It's a GMT hand, but it's locked to the hour hand. You can't set it separately to track a second time zone.


So the pointer is pointless then.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: New Glycine Combat Sub <$500*



cadeallaw said:


> Mondaine Retro Automatic is on sale at Jomadeals for $349.oo
> Jomadeals.com - mondaine a1323034511sbb - Deal of the Day
> note: wears big due to the long lugs


So is this the new Apple watch?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: New Glycine Combat Sub <$500*



Totoro66 said:


> So is this the new Apple watch?


Trainspotting: Hands On With The Mondaine Retro Automatic Watch | TechCrunch


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: New Glycine Combat Sub <$500*



yankeexpress said:


> It is kinda large.....thickness is 12mm.


Thanks for the info. 'Tis tempting to buy one to troll all of the Iphone owners I know who are about to stand in lengthy queues to buy the Apple watch despite having long declared that their Iphone - by form a pocket watch, something obsoleted by the wristwatch a century ago - was their watch. 

But alas I fear it's likely too big for me to find myself wearing much, so I'll leave them for the rest of y'all.


----------



## JKomp316 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: New Glycine Combat Sub <$500*



watchcrank said:


> Thanks for the info. 'Tis tempting to buy one to troll all of the Iphone owners I know who are about to stand in lengthy queues to buy the Apple watch despite having long declared that their Iphone - by form a pocket watch, something obsoleted by the wristwatch a century ago - was their watch.
> 
> But alas I fear it's likely too big for me to find myself wearing much, so I'll leave them for the rest of y'all.


Nice watch, but I refuse to purchase anything with a high pressure snap-back case. The last TISSOT I tried to regulate I shattered trying to refit.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Mido COSC Chronometer for $620. 3 available.
> 
> Mens Mido Commander Datoday Chronometer M0144311105100 Automatic Watch 758499233118 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 2844682


Man I really like this. There's a big problem for me though. You only have 30 days to determine if the watch is good or not. You don't even have the 2 year vendor warranty. Going for this would be a gamble.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

colgex said:


> Man I really like this. There's a big problem for me though. You only have 30 days to determine if the watch is good or not. You don't even have the 2 year vendor warranty. Going for this would be a gamble.


I think the risk is pretty low. The seller has over 60000 feedback. It's a Swatch Group name brand watch with a standard ETA movement. If it doesn't fail within 30 days, the chances of it failing are very small. If you like it, I say go for it.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Tag Heuer Flash at Joma








couple automatics under $1,000, its usually just quartz at this price point








Same watch for $899 with the rubber strap


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

peatnick said:


> Tag Heuer Flash at Joma
> 
> couple automatics under $1,000, its usually just quartz at this price point
> 
> Same watch for $899 with the rubber strap


Joma gives the movement of that model as TAG calibre 6 (2892/SW300), but I think it's actually calibre 5 (2824/SW200).


----------



## EMOS (May 21, 2014)

watchcrank said:


> peatnick said:
> 
> 
> > Tag Heuer Flash at Joma
> ...


You are correct. Calibre is displayed on face of watch at the bottom as Calibre 5.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

watchcrank said:


> Joma gives the movement of that model as TAG calibre 6 (2892/SW300), but I think it's actually calibre 5 (2824/SW200).


Pretty obvious mistake given they both say Calibre 5 on dial . . .

Guess that's why Joma is a grey market dealer


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

EMOS said:


> You are correct. Calibre is displayed on face of watch at the bottom as Calibre 5.


Ha! I could have saved myself some research time if I'd bothered to read the dials.


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Massdrop has this Seiko Auto 45mm for $189 (and dropping). To be honest I couldn't find the watch elsewhere to determine if it's a good deal for this watch, but it seems like a fair amount of watch for the money. There are multiple colors too.









https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-superior-retrograde-watch


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: New Glycine Combat Sub <$500*

Too bad the Goldeneye isn't one of the available options.



simart said:


> Good deal on a new Glycine Combat Sub under $500. I bought my sub from klepsoo and was happy.
> Glycine Combat SUB Automatic Combat SUB Automatic 3863.19AT2C-LB7BF - Glycine Watches
> View attachment 2845394


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: New Glycine Combat Sub <$500*

I saw this other Mido Chronometer but it looks like it sold out:
Mido Belluna Automatic Chronometer Black Dial Black Leather Mens Watch M0014311606122
$550


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> So the pointer is pointless then.


Unless you're someone who has difficulty adding 12 to small numbers, pretty much. 

Actually, it's a (very) minor convenience when setting the date, but it's not something I'd pay extra for. In this case, I don't think it's an issue.


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

footie said:


> Massdrop has this Seiko Auto 45mm for $189 (and dropping). To be honest I couldn't find the watch elsewhere to determine if it's a good deal for this watch, but it seems like a fair amount of watch for the money. There are multiple colors too.
> 
> View attachment 2852554
> 
> ...


It's a Seiko SSA183. Can be found for $189 on Ebay, $217 on Amazon. 45 mm wide/13 mm thick. Rotating internal bezel.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

I usually like dual crown watches, but something off about this Seiko, can't put my finger on it.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

MEzz said:


> I usually like dual crown watches, but something off about this Seiko, can't put my finger on it.


No contrast between the outer and inner bezels. That's what I see anyway.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

It's an odd duck, that's for sure, but it's kinda cool.


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

Down to $180. There are other color options available- hopefully this screen shot helps.


----------



## LukeC (Jun 21, 2012)

Just got two RIOS Sailor perlon straps. Even imported from Germany, they were about $21, which is the price of ONE RIOS Sailor on eBay. Pretty good value!

This is the mocha brown, which honestly looks more dark gray than brown in this lighting.

From Ernst Westphal's online store. Only one International shipping option, took about two weeks and has no tracking option.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Stuhrling Original Men's 475.33EP3 Tourbillon Specter Limited Edition Mechanical White Ceramic Watch* by Stuhrling Original
_*$369.99*_


















"Individually handcrafted in Switzerland" !!! :roll:


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> *Stuhrling Original Men's 475.33EP3 Tourbillon Specter Limited Edition Mechanical White Ceramic Watch* by Stuhrling Original
> _*$369.99*_
> 
> "Individually handcrafted in Switzerland" !!! :roll:


I got the same watch in black. It's fantastic for the price.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Another Stuhrling tourbillon for $365.

http://www.amazon.com/Stuhrling-Original-296D-334X54-Tourbillon-Mechanical/dp/B006LFCVK0/


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Another Stuhrling tourbillon for $365.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Stuhrling-Original-296D-334X54-Tourbillon-Mechanical/dp/B006LFCVK0/
> 
> View attachment 2866761


They have the exact same movement. I don't know that I would wear a Stuhrling as a dress watch, so the ceramic might be more fun as a summer recreational watch.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> *Stuhrling Original Men's 475.33EP3 Tourbillon Specter Limited Edition Mechanical White Ceramic Watch* by Stuhrling Original
> _*$369.99*_
> 
> 
> ...


And I thought Invicta smoked crack with their MSRP... Oy vey!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

carpoon said:


> Down to $180. There are other color options available- hopefully this screen shot helps


Man, digging that ancient olive green/gold dial. Wished if it was smaller though.
Thanks for the photo.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

HiramRanger said:


> And I thought Invicta smoked crack with their MSRP... Oy vey!


Yup. I think $1,000 MSRP would be more reasonable.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Yup. I think $1,000 MSRP would be more reasonable.


What's the movement?


----------



## flyer60 (Dec 18, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> *Stuhrling Original Men's 475.33EP3 Tourbillon Specter Limited Edition Mechanical White Ceramic Watch* by Stuhrling Original
> _*$369.99*_
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I always wanted to pick up a tourbillon watch.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

HiramRanger said:


> What's the movement?


Looks like it's a PTS movement. It runs at 28,800vph. Spec is +/-25 s/day


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

Touch of Modern is having a Bulova Accutron sale (mostly chronographs).


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

If you like Maranez, their new Rawaii 45mm is now available in bronze or stainless steel ... $299 for either thru Feb. 8 ... it then goes to regular price of $349 on Feb. 9th.

Includes 2 really nice leather straps, not the usual cheap crap. Both straps come with very solid buckles in same finish as watch case. 2-day Fedex delivery is included in

the price as well. I ordered the bronze ... got it ... & have now ordered the stainless steel as well.

MARANEZ















They're based in Hong Kong, so deadline is closer to one more day rather than 2 days due to time difference (in North America).


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Agent Sands said:


> Touch of Modern is having a Bulova Accutron sale (mostly chronographs).


It kills me I missed the skeleton. Would have bough it for sure.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Agent Sands said:


> Touch of Modern is having a Bulova Accutron sale (mostly chronographs).


$30 for shipping. They must be smoking crack.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> $30 for shipping. They must be smoking crack.


Really? That's preposterous.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Stuhrling Original Men's $38









 165B.331554 Classic Winchester Grand Automatic Skeleton Watch $38 Warehouse Deal

Manual/Self-Winding Automatic Movement
ST-90089
Classic Three Hand Movement
21,600 V.P.H
20 Jewels
34 Hours
Engraved Skeletonized Movement & Rotor with Blued Steel Screws
- See more at: Stührling Original -165B.331554 Winchester Grand


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Agent Sands said:


> Really? That's preposterous.


What makes it even more preposterous is that it takes 3 to 4 weeks. At the price, it should be overnight at least.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Wish they made that with all Roman Numerals.. Nice watch. At 45mm and 18mm thick it seems to be too large for my 7.25 wrist. What wrist size are you? How does it wear?

thanks,

Rob



JohnQFord said:


> If you like Maranez, their new Rawaii 45mm is now available in bronze or stainless steel ... $299 for either thru Feb. 8 ... it then goes to regular price of $349 on Feb. 9th.
> 
> Includes 2 really nice leather straps, not the usual cheap crap. Both straps come with very solid buckles in same finish as watch case. 2-day Fedex delivery is included in
> 
> ...


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

It looks like Touch of Modern fixed the shipping to their normal rate of $10. So I am now considering.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> Wish they made that with all Roman Numerals.. Nice watch. At 45mm and 18mm thick it seems to be too large for my 7.25 wrist. What wrist size are you? How does it wear?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Rob


Wears smaller than you would think from its dimensions. Small dial, large bezel, curved lugs.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Baume and Mercier Capeland Black-Dialed Men's Chronograph, $1099 from LePerfect's eBay site:

Baume and Mercier Capeland Chronograph Mens Watch MOA10001 | eBay

That's hundreds less than I've seen ANYWHERE else.

Gah! How can I pull off another four-figure watch??


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

Amazon is having a 20% off sale for Presidents Day. Not all watches are included but there are a few decent deals to be had.

Amazon.com: Take 20% Off Watches: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

rwe416 said:


> Amazon is having a 20% off sale for Presidents Day. Not all watches are included but there are a few decent deals to be had.
> 
> Amazon.com: Take 20% Off Watches: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Here is a good one for $880
*Zeno Men's 6662-7753PGR-F2 Vintage Line Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Brown Watch*
by Zeno


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Here's another one for $308 with a Unitas hand winding movement
*Zeno Men's 4171N-A1 Navigator Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Black Watch*
by Zeno

















*Order Summary*


Items:$410.29Shipping & handling:$0.00Promotion Applied:-$82.06Your Coupon Savings:-$20.00[HR][/HR] Total before tax:$308.23

There is a coupon on the product page and then you need to add the code on checkout.


----------



## drdavis62 (Nov 28, 2013)

Here is a search for the automatic watches that qualify for the 20% reduction. I skimmed the list looking for bargains and nothing really stood out to me. If you further restrict the search by brand (in the left hand side bar), be certain to click on each "letter" selection rather than looking only at top brands.

http://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_hi...011&keywords=automatic&ie=UTF8&qid=1423315885


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

drdavis62 said:


> Here is a search for the automatic watches that qualify for the 20% reduction. I skimmed the list looking for bargains and nothing really stood out to me. If you further restrict the search by brand (in the left hand side bar), be certain to click on each "letter" selection rather than looking only at top brands.
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_hi...011&keywords=automatic&ie=UTF8&qid=1423315885


Nope, there are watches on that list that don't qualify. The Ball watch isn't even sold by Amazon.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Baume and Mercier Capeland Black-Dialed Men's Chronograph, $1099 from LePerfect's eBay site:
> 
> Baume and Mercier Capeland Chronograph Mens Watch MOA10001 | eBay
> 
> ...


Double check the reviews. I read a few that said that the watch had definitely been worn before.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Touch of modern has some Magrette watches available.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/magrette

Moana Pacific Pro vintage - $479

Moana Pacific Pro G14 - $449

Regattare Tiki Blue $379


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

rwe416 said:


> Amazon is having a 20% off sale for Presidents Day. Not all watches are included but there are a few decent deals to be had.
> 
> Amazon.com: Take 20% Off Watches: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Pepsi Mako with bracelet for $108.89, not stop the presses but not too contemptible.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Initiate your order through either Fatwallet.com or EBATES.com and you'll have another 8% coming back to you via a check or PayPal deposit!


rwe416 said:


> Amazon is having a 20% off sale for Presidents Day. Not all watches are included but there are a few decent deals to be had.
> 
> Amazon.com: Take 20% Off Watches: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> Wish they made that with all Roman Numerals.. Nice watch. At 45mm and 18mm thick it seems to be too large for my 7.25 wrist. What wrist size are you? How does it wear?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Rob


I have a 7" wrist. It wears small, probably due to the domed effect of the rounded bezel.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Touch of modern has some Magrette watches available.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/magrette
> 
> ...


First, let me say this is a good price for a 9015 rated to 500m. I would probably go for the Tiki version, simply because the G14 has a painted bezel that wears off quickly. I saw one for sale on this forum and it looked pretty bad, unless you like a "vintage" look. Other than that, it looks like a great watch, especially if you got the extra 15% off for repeat customers.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

The Tiki is on my list. That's the cheapest I've seen a Magritte. 
I'm not familiar with the site and it seems to want my credentials before I can even view it. Is this place legit? I'm on an anti-spam kick.


----------



## ShamPain (Jun 3, 2014)

ChiefWahoo said:


> The Tiki is on my list. That's the cheapest I've seen a Magritte.
> I'm not familiar with the site and it seems to want my credentials before I can even view it. Is this place legit? I'm on an anti-spam kick.


Yeah, it's legit. Kind of a higher-end Groupon Goods or something. No consistent stock, rotating sales, etc.


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

It's "Watch Day" over at ShopHQ. Some interesting stuff, if not wildly fantastic prices, from Deep Blue, Vostok Europe, Fortis...

ShopHQ | Your Online Shopping Headquarters


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Jomashop has a Valentine's Day sale on Oris watches, among them this lovely Aquis at $1017. Still outside my range but I haven't seen the Aquis this low in a while:

Oris Aquis Date Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch 733-7653-4137MB


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for posting this and thanks for the tip on the bezel paint wear I almost choose the G14 over the Tiki but, after looking at the picture out there you are spot on, the paint comes right off.

I also had a 25% off on my account that was about to expire so I got out under $300 on the Tiki. That is a heck of a deal and another watch off my list.

Super Awesome!



Totoro66 said:


> First, let me say this is a good price for a 9015 rated to 500m. I would probably go for the Tiki version, simply because the G14 has a painted bezel that wears off quickly. I saw one for sale on this forum and it looked pretty bad, unless you like a "vintage" look. Other than that, it looks like a great watch, especially if you got the extra 15% off for repeat customers.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

ToM is good to go in my book. I got a Deep Blue from them a while back. They are slow to process and ship though so watch out for that.

I don't think I have gotten much spam from them but, they will send you 10%-25% off deals that show up on your account at checkout which makes an ok deal a great one if you time it right.



ChiefWahoo said:


> The Tiki is on my list. That's the cheapest I've seen a Magritte.
> I'm not familiar with the site and it seems to want my credentials before I can even view it. Is this place legit? I'm on an anti-spam kick.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Missed out on this deal. I flipped a JLC for a nice profit, but not nearly this much.

Man buys watch at Goodwill for $6, sells it for $35K - FOX 10 News | fox10phoenix.com


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

CMA22inc said:


> Thanks for posting this and thanks for the tip on the bezel paint wear I almost choose the G14 over the Tiki but, after looking at the picture out there you are spot on, the paint comes right off.
> 
> I also had a 25% off on my account that was about to expire so I got out under $300 on the Tiki. That is a heck of a deal and another watch off my list.
> 
> Super Awesome!


I acquired too many watches last year, so I had to resist this one, but the extra 25% off would have made it a no-brainer. Congrats!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

CMA22inc said:


> ToM is good to go in my book. I got a Deep Blue from them a while back. They are slow to process and ship though so watch out for that.
> 
> I don't think I have gotten much spam from them but, they will send you 10%-25% off deals that show up on your account at checkout which makes an ok deal a great one if you time it right.


I have gotten a couple of orders from them. Yes, they take a long time, but I never had any problems.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ChiefWahoo said:


> The Tiki is on my list. That's the cheapest I've seen a Magritte.
> I'm not familiar with the site and it seems to want my credentials before I can even view it. Is this place legit? I'm on an anti-spam kick.


I just got a Vostok Dualtime from Touch of Modern. Got it really fast since it was a clearance item and they already had it in stock. Most of their items are ordered from the manufacturer after the sale ends. That's why they can tale 2-4 weeks to ship.


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

Woot has the Casio G-Shock DW5600 for a few dollars less than Amazon.

Casio G-Shock Watch - Accessories & Watches


----------



## hammergjh (Jan 2, 2014)

Just picked up a Pepsi Mako on a bracelet for 115 bucks from Amazon. Sweet! Used code "20OFFPRES" at checkout. I'm stoked!! I've had my eye on a Pepsi diver for some time. My black Mako on a rubber strap is the balls. Keeps near COSC time. I'm hoping for similar results. This is one watch that punches far above its weight! Now, I just have to convince the little woman.

:-!


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

SRBakker said:


> It's "Watch Day" over at ShopHQ. Some interesting stuff, if not wildly fantastic prices, from Deep Blue, Vostok Europe, Fortis...
> 
> ShopHQ | Your Online Shopping Headquarters


Amazing deals on some Fortis watches. Have been salivating over the Marinemaster Limited Edition chrono...if it had a sapphire crystal I'd have already bought it but the acrylic crystal will scratch and offend my OCD. At the price offered it's a bargain...and a gorgeous piece. Same is true of the Spacematic. Someone please buy these watches before I do!

Cheers,
NM


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Missed out on this deal. I flipped a JLC for a nice profit, but not nearly this much.
> 
> Man buys watch at Goodwill for $6, sells it for $35K - FOX 10 News | fox10phoenix.com


It happens. About 15 years ago I purchased a paper bag of about 10 tobacco pipes for $300, 3 were garbage, 3 were worth about $50 each, 2 were sold for $300 each, one for $4000 and the last for $4500. eBay has pretty much ruined that kind of find though.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

faiz31887 said:


> Woot has the Casio G-Shock DW5600 for a few dollars less than Amazon.
> 
> Casio G-Shock Watch - Accessories & Watches


I was excited to have finally found a self justification to buy this watch _[which is saving five bucks]_ then a total disappointment hit me when I knew they charge the 5$ back as shipping hahaha


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm going to make it my mission to use that in a sentence tomorrow.



hammergjh said:


> ...is the balls.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

hammergjh said:


> Keeps near COSC time.


What does that even mean? I assume every watch that functions normally would keep "near" COSC time. On the other hand, there are some watches that are non-COSC that are within COSC specs, but were never certified. Not that it matters. If accuracy is that important, just get a quartz. My Citizen is spot on to the second every day 365 days a year.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> What does that even mean? I assume every watch that functions normally would keep "near" COSC time. On the other hand, there are some watches that are non-COSC that are within COSC specs, but were never certified. Not that it matters. If accuracy is that important, just get a quartz. My Citizen is spot on to the second every day 365 days a year.


It means he got lucky. Orients often run up to 30 seconds/day fast, which gets annoying if you wear them every day.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

How did you get that coupon? I would love a Magrette and that could push me over the top!



CMA22inc said:


> Thanks for posting this and thanks for the tip on the bezel paint wear I almost choose the G14 over the Tiki but, after looking at the picture out there you are spot on, the paint comes right off.
> 
> I also had a 25% off on my account that was about to expire so I got out under $300 on the Tiki. That is a heck of a deal and another watch off my list.
> 
> Super Awesome!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford has the sharp-looking Bulova Marine Star 98B178 for $85, through using the coupon code TBMARINE85 in the cart. That looks to be about $100 less than I see it anywhere else.

My trigger finger is twitching ....

Bulova Marine Star 98B178 Men's Watch


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford has the sharp-looking Bulova Marine Star 98B178 for $85, through using the coupon code TBMARINE85 in the cart. That looks to be about $100 less than I see it anywhere else.
> 
> My trigger finger is twitching ....
> 
> ...


i wonder if the 1 - 12 rotate with the bezel so you can read a second time zone. it looks good but a little big for me. it also has the dive extension on the bracelet.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

They send them out to your inbox box time to time and they vary on percent. When I bought a Deep Blue I got 20%. Not sure what the trigger is, it could be for repeat customers etc. When you log in to your account it will show up at the top with a count down timer and again at check out as "special promotion". You might have to sign up for mailing list or make sure they are not marked as spam etc. Wish it was a standard coupon so I could share it.



achieving ataraxia said:


> How did you get that coupon? I would love a Magrette and that could push me over the top!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Some nice Warehouse Deals on quartz $35 to $48. Note the Akribos has an ISA 8174/201 movement with sweeping second hand and alarm function.

​

*Swiss Precimax Men's SP13022 Admiral Pro Black Dial with Black Stainless Steel Band Watch* by Swiss Precimax
_*$38.53*_


__​

_*Akribos XXIV Men's AK589YG Swiss Chronograph Leather Strap Watch* by Akribos XXIV_
_*$34.25*_


__​

_*Montres De Luxe Women's EX L 9203 Estremo Quartz Pink Dial Watch* by Montres De Luxe_
_*$48.21*_
_*
Another pic of the akribos

*_


----------



## robcrotty (Jan 8, 2015)

Amazon deal of the day today includes a Daniel Wellington for $107.41 instead of 195.
Starts at 1130hrs EST
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...3MB4D4KF86V3XB7&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_p=1980506282


----------



## robcrotty (Jan 8, 2015)

-grr...dbl post


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

robcrotty said:


> Amazon deal of the day today includes a Daniel Wellington for $107.41 instead of 195.
> Starts at 1130hrs EST
> Amazon.com: Daniel Wellington Classic Oxford Ros Gold Mens 40mm Round Case: Daniel Wellington: Watches


Nice bauhaus design, but still overpriced.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

Totoro66 said:


> Some nice Warehouse Deals on quartz $35 to $48. Note the Akribos has an ISA 8174/201 movement with sweeping second hand and alarm function.
> 
> ​
> 
> ...


Great Affordables.
francobollo


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

francobollo said:


> Great Affordables.
> francobollo


Also, the Montres has a SWISS-RONDA GMT Cal.515.24H Movement, which seems decent for the price. Not sure about the color though, even for a woman.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

This would be on my radar as a Valentines Day present if I hadn't already bought something. One of my favorite brands. She already has an AN moonphase and loves it.

This one comes with a nicely decorated modified 2824-2 movement. Check out the video on the Amazon listing to see the various angles and back.

http://smile.amazon.com/Armand-Nicolet-9631L-AN-P968BC0-Automatic-Stainless-Steel/dp/B0057MTQ56/


List Price:$11,000.00Price:*$1,655.88*You Save:$9,344.12 (85%)


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Android Antiforce Chronograph from Android-usa.com for either $42 + ~$12 shipping on leather or $85 + ~$12 shipping for both leather and a straight end-link ceramic bracelet. Blue and Red available.

ANTIFORCE CHRONO








(example of blue with bracelet option)

Note that this has a* VK64 Mecaquartz* movement by Seiko and the watch is a relatively manageable 46mm with 22mm lugs.

They also have a deal on watch storage boxes, 3 ea. 3-slot for $18, 6 ea. 3-slot for $31. If you don't mind the Android branding, they look like decent travel and storage cases and since I'm a sucker I put a 3-pack in my order.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

CMA22inc said:


> They send them out to your inbox box time to time and they vary on percent. When I bought a Deep Blue I got 20%. Not sure what the trigger is, it could be for repeat customers etc. When you log in to your account it will show up at the top with a count down timer and again at check out as "special promotion". You might have to sign up for mailing list or make sure they are not marked as spam etc. Wish it was a standard coupon so I could share it.


YEp, I checked my old emails and they had sent me one for 20% off my next purchase. I would have gotten a Magrette blue if they would have honored it but I emailed them and they told me once it expires it's gone.


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Does it have running small second hand or the big one?


OvrSteer said:


> Android Antiforce Chronograph from Android-usa.com for either $42 + ~$12 shipping on leather or $85 + ~$12 shipping for both leather and a straight end-link ceramic bracelet. Blue and Red available.
> 
> ANTIFORCE CHRONO
> 
> ...


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/111595395704?nav=SEARCH

maranez Layan with jasper dial currently on 1 dollar.


----------



## BBunter (Jan 14, 2015)

Casio Edifice £50 (£40 with the 20% discount from signing up for Amazon Fashion emails)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Edifice-Analogue-Stainless-Bracelet-EFR-102D-7AVEF/dp/B00IAOLCJQ/


----------



## chewgl (Jun 29, 2014)

CountyComm (Maratac) currently has the mid original pilot ($279 -> $199) and large red pilot II ($299 -> $219) on sale.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

GV2 by Gevril 9100 Astor for $160 on Warehouse Deals. Might be a good Valentine's present.

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-li...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ




























More info.
GV2 Astor Women's Watch Collection | Watch Brands


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> GV2 by Gevril 9100 Astor for $160 on Warehouse Deals. Might be a good Valentine's present.
> 
> Amazon.com: Buying Choices: GV2 by Gevril Women's 9100 "Astor" Diamond-Studded Stainless Steel Watch
> 
> ...


Wish it was smaller and I would purchase it as a gift for now or for a future occasion.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

pecha said:


> Does it have running small second hand or the big one?


I don't have it yet, but my understanding of this particular variant of the Seiko Mecaquartz movement is that it lacks a running seconds indicator entirely. Central seconds is only used for timing. This is the same movement layout as the Prototipo, so you may be able to get more information by looking up that-- it's a more common model to review.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

OvrSteer said:


> I don't have it yet, but my understanding of this particular variant of the Seiko Mecaquartz movement is that it lacks a running seconds indicator entirely. Central seconds is only used for timing. This is the same movement layout as the Prototipo, so you may be able to get more information by looking up that-- it's a more common model to review.


It's really too bad it is so ugly, because the movement looks cool. I wonder if it would make a good project watch. The Prototipo on the other hand looks awesome, but it is also $600.


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> It's really too bad it is so ugly, because the movement looks cool. I wonder if it would make a good project watch. The Prototipo on the other hand looks awesome, but it is also $600.


It's also really big at 46mm. I probably would have pulled the trigger on one if it was >42mm...


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks, I've been waiting for the midsize to come back.



chewgl said:


> CountyComm (Maratac) currently has the mid original pilot ($279 -> $199) and large red pilot II ($299 -> $219) on sale.
> View attachment 2920410
> View attachment 2920426


----------



## WorldsFair1904 (Jul 13, 2012)

Alpha Watch Valentine's Day Sale - 30% off watches, which reduces the Paul Newman from $215 to $170. I ordered and am looking forward to receiving this Affordables icon. If this has already been noted, my apologies.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> Thanks, I've been waiting for the midsize to come back.


.....and now I have $199 less in my account. Have wanted one for a while but wasn't willing to pay more. Thanks for the heads up.

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> It's really too bad it is so ugly, because the movement looks cool. I wonder if it would make a good project watch. The Prototipo on the other hand looks awesome, but it is also $600.


Honestly, I wasn't impressed with Android's design much until buying one of their dive watches on a lark. It looks much better in person. In any case, at ~$50 I'm willing to take a risk. There are some Android designs I'd never consider, but this is relatively more conservative than most, and sized a bit more conservatively as well.

They look a bit like the Citizen Endeavor lineup....



GoJoshGo said:


> It's also really big at 46mm. I probably would have pulled the trigger on one if it was >42mm...


I'm OK with the sizing in theory. 42mm is about my minimum for any watch style, and I can go bigger with chronographs. I'll do a quick review when it gets here. Hopefully it's comfortable...

... and if none of this works out, it's not like the watch broke the bank. I'd be willing to go through this just to play with the movement and then catch and release. Seems like a safe/cheap way to preview something like a Prototipo.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Sign up for Amazon clothing emails and get 20 percent off. Less VAT if you are outside of Europe. Then add shipping. Comes to $87 USD to US.

Citizen Men's Eco Drive Watch with Black Dial Analogue Display and Black Leather Strap CA0369-11E*
£57.50 *£46.00*
£11.50 discount applied


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> *Sign up for Amazon clothing emails and get 20 percent off. Less VAT if you are outside of Europe. Then add shipping. Comes to $87 USD to US.
> 
> Citizen Men's Eco Drive Watch with Black Dial Analogue Display and Black Leather Strap CA0369-11E*
> £57.50 *£46.00*
> £11.50 discount applied


It's up to 69£ now. How do you subscribe to the newsletter (got them from amazon de and es but forgot how)?


----------



## alexstraza (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm trying to decide if I should get the maratec pilot. I can only get the deal through your link.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

cuica said:


> It's up to 69£ now. How do you subscribe to the newsletter (got them from amazon de and es but forgot how)?


Here are the instructions. The price is higher for you because you are in Europe.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/b?node=1597067031


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Zenith Captain El Primero for $3888 with code DMCNY

Zenith Captain 03-2110-400-01-C498 Men's Watch


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Found the code in spam filter. Great deal on the Citizen!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> *Sign up for Amazon clothing emails and get 20 percent off. Less VAT if you are outside of Europe. Then add shipping. Comes to $87 USD to US.
> 
> Citizen Men's Eco Drive Watch with Black Dial Analogue Display and Black Leather Strap CA0369-11E*
> £57.50 *£46.00*
> £11.50 discount applied


Someone on another forum said it looks like a Speedmaster.










The dial layout is different, as well as the date, but I can see the similarities.

What do you think?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Black dial chrono. Similarities end there.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Terrific deal on that Citizen chrono. Had to jump on that one.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Zenith Captain El Primero for $3888 with code DMCNY
> 
> Zenith Captain 03-2110-400-01-C498 Men's Watch
> 
> View attachment 2933602


You must be lost Ryan. This is the affordables forum.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Keeper of Time said:


> You must be lost Ryan. This is the affordables forum.


I'm with Ryan on this one. There isn't a similar thread for non affordables, and it is a relatively good deal (for an El Primero).


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Someone on another forum said it looks like a Speedmaster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's not get carried away......


----------



## Mnielsen (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up on the citizen. I also pulled the trigger on that one


----------



## RuffRydas (Mar 19, 2011)

There are many on the affordables forum that have the financial means to purchase this, it could be the grail knife someone's been waiting for. If Ryan sees a solid gold Rolex President for sale for $15,000, I'd still like to see it posted here!

Let's not discourage the posting of ANY deals here...



Keeper of Time said:


> You must be lost Ryan. This is the affordables forum.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I agree 100%, this thread is a great resource, yes it is the affordable forum but as Blowfish pointed out, there's nothing similar around WUS.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

All deals go here!! 


-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Patek Phillipe Perpetual Calendar,18K gold, only $249,000 at World's Best Showcase. Save $200 at checkout through Valentine's Day!

* I kid because I care.

** That $200 off at checkout deal is real, if anybody's interested.

*** Let me check my Powerball ticket. I may be on this.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

alexstraza said:


> I'm trying to decide if I should get the maratec pilot. I can only get the deal through your link.


Maratec Mid Pilot Sale $199.00


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Stolen from Slickdeals

Edox Les Vauberts Men's Quartz Watch w/ Leather Strap $159 + Free Shipping*
Ashford

Model # 70172-3A-AIN

Apply promo code *AFFLES159 *in cart to drop the price to $159


Edox Les Vauberts 70172-3A-AIN Men's Watch


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Here's an affordable automatic for the ladies:









Bulova BVA Series 96R155 Women's Watch

$169 at Ashford with code *AFFSERIES169*


----------



## 4real (Nov 7, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> *Sign up for Amazon clothing emails and get 20 percent off. Less VAT if you are outside of Europe. Then add shipping. Comes to $87 USD to US.
> 
> Citizen Men's Eco Drive Watch with Black Dial Analogue Display and Black Leather Strap CA0369-11E*
> £57.50 *£46.00*
> £11.50 discount applied


Arggghhhhhh.........to good to be true....It's now back at £229.-
I hope your orders won't be cancelled, it was more than -75% discount
:-x:-x:-x....shame on me...:-x:-x:-x


----------



## Brutae Filli (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey, I'm new here! First day. Is this a good watch?
Amazon.com: Braun Men's BN0082GYSLMHG Classic Mesh Analog Display Quartz Gray Watch: Watches

it's a lightning deal at amazon right now...


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Brutae Filli said:


> Hey, I'm new here! First day. Is this a good watch?
> Amazon.com: Braun Men's BN0082GYSLMHG Classic Mesh Analog Display Quartz Gray Watch: Watches
> 
> it's a lightning deal at amazon right now...


It's not bad. Just know that you are getting a Chinese quartz watch, so nothing fancy. For $160, I would take the Edox (see above) over the Braun any day. It's not even in the same league.


----------



## Brutae Filli (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks! I was looking into a Bauhaus look. Junghans, Mondaine, Junkers, Braun... is this is the right order of quality?


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Brutae Filli said:


> Thanks! I was looking into a Bauhaus look. Junghans, Mondaine, Junkers, Braun... is this is the right order of quality?


Take a look at Rodina for around $100. Like the Braun, it is made in China, but it has a mechanical movement and looks closer to the original Bauhaus design. Goodstuffs carries them, or you could try eBay.


----------



## Brutae Filli (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks again! I rather go with something not made in china for the price diference. Great help!


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Brutae Filli said:


> Thanks! I was looking into a Bauhaus look. Junghans, Mondaine, Junkers, Braun... is this is the right order of quality?


Yes, I would say that you have ordered those brands from highest to lower quality. 
Here are a couple of views about Braun:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/help...e-couple-expensive-unique-watches-915196.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/minimal-watches-609335.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/cheap-minimalist-watches-918942-3.html

I would say that Braun watches seem to be overpriced for what you get, but if that's exactly the look you're looking for, you could make worse choices, particularly at the Lightning Deal price.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Brutae Filli said:


> Thanks! I was looking into a Bauhaus look. Junghans, Mondaine, Junkers, Braun... is this is the right order of quality?


If you're interested in Mondaine, look at Jomadeals

http://www.jomadeals.com/Boutique.aspx


----------



## Brutae Filli (Feb 12, 2015)

thanks. Let me know if there is any website with deals on the Junghans Max Bill series. That would be my personal favourite. but thanks for pointing out this option.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Brutae Filli said:


> Hey, I'm new here! First day. Is this a good watch?
> Amazon.com: Braun Men's BN0082GYSLMHG Classic Mesh Analog Display Quartz Gray Watch: Watches
> 
> it's a lightning deal at amazon right now...


It's on sale for $99 at watchshop.com

I'm surprised at how often Amazon's lightning deals, complete with their countdowns and limited times and drama, aren't that great.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Brutae Filli said:


> Thanks again! I rather go with something not made in china for the price diference. Great help!


Oh, okay. I just thought that because the Braun was made in China that it wasn't an issue.


----------



## Brutae Filli (Feb 12, 2015)

Yeah...I'd rather go with something swiss or german. Nothing against China, all our laptops are made there. But watches, I still prefer the old europe...


----------



## LittleTim (Jan 17, 2011)

Totoro66 said:


> Oh, okay. I just thought that because the Braun was made in China that it wasn't an issue.





Brutae Filli said:


> Yeah...I'd rather go with something swiss or german. Nothing against China, all our laptops are made there. But watches, I still prefer the old europe...


Lost in translation???

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## bishop9 (May 13, 2014)

Booo... Waited to go home on the citizen and missed it.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

bishop9 said:


> Booo... Waited to go home on the citizen and missed it.


Sorry to hear that. Amazon has bots that monitor sales and when something becomes popular, the price shoots up.


----------



## Brutae Filli (Feb 12, 2015)

East Timor, Portugal, California, Tennessee...Yes, LittleTim, we are quite lost sometimes... 
Anyways, I think I will seat and wait for a good Junghans Max Bill deal...


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

Keeper of Time said:


> You must be lost Ryan. This is the affordables forum.


What is "affordable"?

For some, $3888 is pocket change and an absolute bargain for an El Primero.

For others, $50 for a Seiko 5 may be too much to pay for a watch.

This is a bargain thread, and an El Primero for $3888 definitely qualifies.


----------



## RuffRydas (Mar 19, 2011)

RuffRydas said:


> There are many on the affordables forum that have the financial means to purchase this, it could be the grail *knife* someone's been waiting for. If Ryan sees a solid gold Rolex President for sale for $15,000, I'd still like to see it posted here!
> 
> Let's not discourage the posting of ANY deals here...


Lol! I can't believe no one noticed this... Sorry guys, got mixed up with my other hobby...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

RuffRydas said:


> Lol! I can't believe no one noticed this... Sorry guys, got mixed up with my other hobby...


I thought you were just referring to the gut-wrenching financial pain.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

blowfish89 said:


> I'm with Ryan on this one. There isn't a similar thread for non affordables, and it is a relatively good deal (for an El Primero).


So start one.
francobollo


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

whoa said:


> All deals go here!!
> 
> -Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


Can you provide me a link that backs that statement up?
francobollo


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

francobollo said:


> Can you provide me a link that backs that statement up?
> francobollo


It's meant like this.. 
In my opinion all deals are fine being posted here! As others have stated, there's both people who have a hard time handing out $200 for a watch, and people owning watches costing multiple thousands of dollars.. We all enjoy a good deal ;-) I for one would love for a Damasko deal to show up! And I hardly newer look at other than affordable, divers, and German forums here.. So if it's not posted here a lot of people won't see it.. And given that we are not flooded by deals, either affordable or "expensive" I really can't see the problem  
A good deal is a good deal, no matter the price range

That's all just my opinion ;-) but everyone is entitled for one 

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Patek Phillipe Perpetual Calendar,18K gold, only $249,000 at World's Best Showcase. Save $200 at checkout through Valentine's Day!
> 
> * I kid because I care.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Remortgaged house and got on this.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

How about the title of this Thread?


francobollo said:


> Can you provide me a link that backs that statement up?
> francobollo


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

3888 for an EL Primero is a heck of a bargain. I'm perfectly fine with it being posted here. Affordable is relative.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

francobollo said:


> Can you provide me a link that backs that statement up?
> francobollo


Check out somewhere on the #3 thread, or maybe it was the #2 thread. The point is, anyone can come here and check for posted deals, so they're not scattered all over WUS.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

mleok said:


> If you're interested in Mondaine, look at Jomadeals
> 
> Jomadeals Boutique


I just received the Mondaine Railways Retro Automatic White Dial Black Leather Swiss Mens Watch A1323034511SBB from JOMA for $349, I'm very pleased, my first minimalist!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Amazon France has a sale on Zeno watches. These are the prices shipped to the USA in USD and include customs and brokerage fees.

Zeno Watch Basel - 8112-a1 "Ghandi" with ETA 2824-2 movement $281








Zeno Watch Basel - 8112-a1 - Montre Homme - Automatique Analogique - Aiguilles lumineuses - Bracelet Cuir Noir: Amazon.fr: Montres

37mm Pilot with ETA 2836 for $326










http://www.amazon.fr/Zeno-Watch-Basel-12836DD-a1-Automatique/dp/B002ECDTPK/

42mm Day Date in German with ETA 2834 for $353










Zeno Watch Basel - 6069DD-c1 - Montre Homme - Automatique - Analogique - Bracelet Cuir Noir: Amazon.fr: Montres

40mm Handwind Pilot Classic with Unitas 6497/2 for $363









Zeno Watch Basel - 6558-9-a1 - Montre Mixte - Mécanique - Analogique - Aiguilles lumineuses - Bracelet Cuir Noir: Amazon.fr: Montres

Gold Retro Giant 50mm with ETA 2824 for $561









Zeno Watch Basel - 10554Pgr-f1 - Montre Homme - Automatique - Analogique - Bracelet Cuir Noir: Amazon.fr: Montres


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

tinknocker said:


> Check out somewhere on the #3 thread, or maybe it was the #2 thread. The point is, anyone can come here and check for posted deals, so they're not scattered all over WUS.


+1, bargain, NOUN, a thing bought or offered for sale more cheaply than is usual or expected.

Bargains here, not just cheap watches...


----------



## sturner333 (Feb 15, 2010)

I agree. And since I do, we can put this to bed. LOL


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

4real said:


> Arggghhhhhh.........to good to be true....It's now back at £229.-
> I hope your orders won't be cancelled, it was more than -75% discount
> :-x:-x:-x....shame on me...:-x:-x:-x


Mine is showing as "dispatching now," the English are so cute! Payment posted to my account. I'm guessing its getting delivered.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

For this price, $42, I'm trying one out. SII VK64 Meca-Quartz movement, screw down crown and 200M rating.

ANDROID Antiforce Chrono AD727BKR

SII VK64 1/5 Chronograph (6H date) movement


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

It's funny how some people only post on this thread to complain about what's posted on this thread. Contribute or STFU.

Bulova Accutron Swiss ETA 2824-2 automatic on a bracelet for $219. Use coupon code PROMOTW20 for $20 off.

Accutron by Bulova 63B156 Watches,Men's Gemini Automatic Silver-Tone Steel Silver-Tone Textured Dial, Luxury Accutron by Bulova Automatic Watches


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Field quartz dual-crown for $149 again with the coupon code AFFFIELD149. Here's the one I picked up when you fiendish enablers in this thread showed me that deal last month:


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Field quartz dual-crown for $149 again with the coupon code AFFFIELD149. Here's the one I picked up when you fiendish enablers in this thread showed me that deal last month:
> 
> View attachment 2944882


I ordered last time, awesome deal!


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks! and Damn you! :-d



watchcrank said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Field quartz dual-crown for $149 again with the coupon code AFFFIELD149. Here's the one I picked up when you fiendish enablers in this thread showed me that deal last month:
> 
> View attachment 2944882


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> For this price I'm trying one out. SII VK64 Meca-Quartz movement, screw down crown and 200M rating.
> 
> ANDROID Antiforce Chrono AD727BKR
> 
> SII VK64 1/5 Chronograph (6H date) movement


I posted on this a few days back-- it's probably worth noting that there's a fairly high shipping charge (Mine was $12 for US Domestic FedEx Ground) so the total works out to be about $54. It makes sense to combine orders if you've got other Android USA purchases. They often have deals on random swag (cases, straps etc) so that may make sense.

FWIW, mine was picked from Android's Florida warehouse by FedEx today and I'll report back in some thread more appropriate for reviews. Best guess it'll be here Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

OvrSteer said:


> I posted on this a few days back-- it's probably worth noting that there's a fairly high shipping charge (Mine was $12 for US Domestic FedEx Ground) so the total works out to be about $54. It makes sense to combine orders if you've got other Android USA purchases. They often have deals on random swag (cases, straps etc) so that may make sense.
> 
> FWIW, mine was picked from Android's Florida warehouse by FedEx today and I'll report back in some thread more appropriate for reviews. Best guess it'll be here Monday or Tuesday.


46mm diameter? wow


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

2manywatchs said:


> Thanks! and Damn you! :-d


This is known as returning the "favor." :-d

Damn nice watch for $150. The seconds hand of mine doesn't quite hit the markers when seen from dead on, but no matter how closely a quartz watch comes to hitting its markers, it always looks off due to the parallax which in a mechanical watch - with its moving seconds hand - escapes notice. This one is close enough not to bother me.

The bezel isn't especially easy to grasp, but that's not inappropriate to a field watch, and it makes for a very stealthy tool watch. Clicks are firm and unidirectional. The inner time zone bezel is great, and I use it. Lume is typical low-end Hamilton, i.e., neither bright nor long-lasting. Crystal is mineral. Band width is listed as something oddball (19 mm), but holding a few straps up to it, it sure looks like 20 mm to me. I've not changed the strap yet though and probably won't anytime soon. The strap is decent and well-matched to the watch.

Someone last month said you can't go wrong with any Hamilton for $150, and I tend to agree. Only the most anti-quartz among us wouldn't find this to be a good watch and a great value.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Deep Blue has 30% off bracelets and straps with code PRES30 at checkout.

http://www.deepbluewatches.com/vadaysa.html

I've been looking at their mesh bracelets but I heard they were much cheaper for Black Friday. And they only have the A'S shark mesh in 26. I need 24. I may try the mesh with the end link instead.

Has anyone here bought one of their bracelets?


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> I posted on this a few days back-- it's probably worth noting that there's a fairly high shipping charge (Mine was $12 for US Domestic FedEx Ground) so the total works out to be about $54. It makes sense to combine orders if you've got other Android USA purchases. They often have deals on random swag (cases, straps etc) so that may make sense.


shipping to EU is $55
wow


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> I posted on this a few days back-- it's probably worth noting that there's a fairly high shipping charge (Mine was $12 for US Domestic FedEx Ground) so the total works out to be about $54. It makes sense to combine orders if you've got other Android USA purchases. They often have deals on random swag (cases, straps etc) so that may make sense.
> 
> FWIW, mine was picked from Android's Florida warehouse by FedEx today and I'll report back in some thread more appropriate for reviews. Best guess it'll be here Monday or Tuesday.


I see that and sorry I missed your post. Did you get the blue or red one? I got red coming in and shipping, as you mentioned was high at $12. Still nice looking watch for the price.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Blue, so we can compare notes 

But yes-- the shipping is a potential "gotcha" and both $12 domestically (cheapest possible) and $55 to Poland would be a definite hidden cost...


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Deep Blue has 30% off bracelets and straps with code PRES30 at checkout.
> 
> DEEP BLUE REPLACEMENT STRAPS AND BRACELETS SALE 30% off COUPON CODE PRES30 (enter during checkout) DISCOUNTED SHIPPING CHOOSE-PRESIDENT WEEKEND SHIPPING Sale ends Feb 16 2015 - Home
> 
> ...


I have one on the way from this sale. Got plenty of recommendations on their mesh bracelets, so I pulled the trigger since $61 (30% off plus $5 shipping) is cheaper than anyone else seems to have what is said to be quality mesh. If you PM me, I will send you thoughts and pics when I get it.


----------



## nwmsu (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm in for one. Thank you for the heads up. This is my first Hamilton Khaki. I am not auto/quartz picky. Only budget picky. Thank you!!



watchcrank said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Field quartz dual-crown for $149 again with the coupon code AFFFIELD149. Here's the one I picked up when you fiendish enablers in this thread showed me that deal last month:
> 
> View attachment 2944882


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Breytenbach with Sea-gull Moonphase Automatic movement $110 shipped to the USA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002EVOY5K/


----------



## Capital_Ex (May 15, 2014)

The Android watch is a good deal except that shipping kills it for me 55$ to Canada, more than the price of the watch. The Hamilton is another option but kinda held back when I saw the Rodina (blue dial) for 119$. Hmmm.:think:


----------



## akahrt (Mar 30, 2014)

Not sure if it is local or widespread but I got a Timex t49905 and casio awm320 for $25 each from Walmart today, I consider that a pretty good one two punch. Couldn't get a pic to upload at the moment.


----------



## Capital_Ex (May 15, 2014)

I suppose this is Walmart US, right?


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Maybe a bargain, maybe not.. haven't heard of this brand before, but aesthetics wise its not bad, check it out: http://https://huckberry.com/store/...inus+Personalization+Test+Group)+-+2015-02-12


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Complain about Stuhrling all you want, but a $539 Valjoux 7750 Chrono is a bargain: Stuhrling Prestige Accolade Mens Watch Model: 362.33152


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

Shophq has a women's lupah that comes with multiple straps for $49.97. It is called the peace and love series. This series has been created to help with MS(Multiple Sclerosis). A percentage, of the sales, goes to help with research. This hits home for me because my wife has MS. She has a few of the Lupah's and she loves them.

Invicta Women's Baby Lupah Quartz Peace & Love Watch w/ Seven-Piece Leather Strap Set evine.com


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thrax said:


> Complain about Stuhrling all you want, but a $539 Valjoux 7750 Chrono is a bargain: Stuhrling Prestige Accolade Mens Watch Model: 362.33152


There have been Glycines below $500 and Hamiltons for around $700. Both are better options IMO.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Doesn't mean this isn't a deal.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

> Complain about Stuhrling all you want, but a $539 Valjoux 7750 Chrono is a bargain: Stuhrling Prestige Accolade Mens Watch Model: 362.33152


Not a great deal considering you can buy a Hamilton with an H-21 movement (7750 with 60-hour power reserve) for $588. Stuhrling is one of several name brands that actually makes the watch worth less than if it were unbranded.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Not a great deal considering you can buy a Hamilton with an H-21 movement (7750 with 60-hour power reserve) for $588. Stuhrling is one of several name brands that actually makes the watch worth less than if it were unbranded.


The same store that is selling the Stuhrling has a much better Zeno watch for not much more money. $695

White
Zeno Magellano Chrono Bicompax Mens Watch Model: 6069BVD-d2

Pic stolen from WUS member

















Black
Zeno Magellano Chrono Bicompax Mens Watch Model: 6069BVD-D1










My biggest problem with Stuhrling is that they pass themselves off as Swiss when even many of their "Swiss Made" watches are in fact Asian. The Stuhrling Prestige Regatta Cruiser, for example, says Swiss Made on the dial, but it actually uses a modified Seagull movement - the Claro Semag CL-888, which is a Chinese Seagull ST16 assembled in Switzerland.


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

Long Island Watch has some Orient floor samples for sale. Some really nice prices. A flight is only $99.

Orient Showroom Sample Watches - Free Shipping | Island Watch


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> Chinese Seagull ST16 assembled in Switzerland.


Soooo, Swiss-made, then?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

rwe416 said:


> Long Island Watch has some Orient floor samples for sale. Some really nice prices. A flight is only $99.
> 
> Orient Showroom Sample Watches - Free Shipping | Island Watch


Lots of good deals. The M-Force is a steal for $249. I have a red one, and it's one of my favorites.

ORIENT M-FORCE Automatic Power Reserve 200M Diver #EL06001D-SS


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Lots of good deals. The M-Force is a steal for $249. I have a red one, and it's one of my favorites.
> 
> ORIENT M-FORCE Automatic Power Reserve 200M Diver #EL06001D-SS


That Orient Lexington day-date, which was a great deal when I got it at $99, is an even better deal at $85.


----------



## Mech4niq (Feb 25, 2014)

rwe416 said:


> Long Island Watch has some Orient floor samples for sale. Some really nice prices. A flight is only $99.
> 
> Orient Showroom Sample Watches - Free Shipping | Island Watch


Orient Star Retrogrades for sub $400 !


----------



## Gregc (Feb 9, 2015)

Those $150 Hamiltons, hmmmm.....
what do you make of this?
Vintage Hamilton Wristwatches: Is this a Hamilton Knockoff? How Can You Tell? or Can You?


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Lots of good deals. The M-Force is a steal for $249. I have a red one, and it's one of my favorites.
> 
> ORIENT M-FORCE Automatic Power Reserve 200M Diver #EL06001D-SS


That seems to be a good deal.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Gregc said:


> Those $150 Hamiltons, hmmmm.....
> what do you make of this?
> Vintage Hamilton Wristwatches: Is this a Hamilton Knockoff? How Can You Tell? or Can You?


Hamilton doesn't always carry the same product line in each separate market. They sometimes discontinue a product in certain markets, while continuing to offer it in other markets. A case in point is the Hamilton Khaki Navy GMT with the black dial on a metal bracelet, the H77615133 model.

It's quite possible that the Hamilton in question is a region specific model, perhaps for the asian market, with a mineral glass crystal and quartz movement, to allow it to be offered at a lower price point.

There are definitely fakes of Swatch group watches, in particular, fakes of quartz Tissots are common, but they're made in China, as opposed to Thailand (alluded to in the link above).


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Gregc said:


> Those $150 Hamiltons, hmmmm.....
> what do you make of this?
> Vintage Hamilton Wristwatches: Is this a Hamilton Knockoff? How Can You Tell? or Can You?


Interesting. It's possible I suppose, though I tend to doubt it for a few reasons:


Ashford is a fairly reputable seller.
Ashford has many other Hamiltons of known model numbers at similarly good prices.
While Hamilton wouldn't neccessarily pursue semi-anonymous ebay sellers, they could easily take legal action against Ashford.
The replies quoted are what Swatch would say about any gray market or out-of-region product.
The watch appears to be of typical low-end Hamilton quality, that it to say, excellent for gray-market prices; fake makers tend to aim for higher targets (though it's true, not exclusively).
All the same, I'd be very interested if anyone turns up more info. It seems to be an open secret that a great deal of what goes into a low-end Hamilton is outsourced to Asian factories, and it's certainly not beyond the realm of imagination that some part supplier(s) would take it into their head to moonlight with their own model. But in that case, why not clone a well-known model?


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> Interesting. It's possible I suppose, though I tend to doubt it for a few reasons:
> 
> 
> Ashford is a fairly reputable seller.
> ...


This model is the retirement present for the Singapore military.

Limited Edition Singapore Army Hamilton Watch New with Tag | eBay


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

HiramRanger said:


> This model is the retirement present for the Singapore military.
> 
> Limited Edition Singapore Army Hamilton Watch New with Tag | eBay


Interesting. If true, the watches hitting the gray market in recent years could be overstock left over from Singapore and perhaps other large orders. Would love to know more.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Gregc said:


> Those $150 Hamiltons, hmmmm.....
> what do you make of this?
> Vintage Hamilton Wristwatches: Is this a Hamilton Knockoff? How Can You Tell? or Can You?


A bunch of hooey, and poorly reasoned and written at that. He can't find a replica in all of China? Hilarious.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

joey79 said:


> That seems to be a good deal.


Too good to be left! Got the two-tone Retrograde and the M-Force! Thanks F71!


----------



## TomAdelstein (Jun 9, 2012)

taike said:


> A bunch of hooey, and poorly reasoned and written at that. He can't find a replica in all of China? Hilarious.


I've found plenty of replicas in China, but the Hamilton in my article came from Thailand. Poorly reasoned and written? you're right, it is poorly written and reasoned. Thanks for picking up on that.


----------



## mica_live (Mar 22, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> Interesting. If true, the watches hitting the gray market in recent years could be overstock left over from Singapore and perhaps other large orders. Would love to know more.


It's true. These were given to Singaporean men as a gift after retirement from conscript service. 
However recently they seem to have stopped giving hamilton and moved to other brands.

It does seem very possible that there is a huge stockpile of these base watches. However, they could be made from Asian factories with lower QC standards since the margin for individual pieces are much lower.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMOS (May 21, 2014)

RyanD said:


> > Complain about Stuhrling all you want, but a $539 Valjoux 7750 Chrono is a bargain: Stuhrling Prestige Accolade Mens Watch Model: 362.33152
> 
> 
> Not a great deal considering you can buy a Hamilton with an H-21 movement (7750 with 60-hour power reserve) for $588. Stuhrling is one of several name brands that actually makes the watch worth less than if it were unbranded.


Hi Ryan,

Could you point me to where I can find a Hamilton H-21 for $588? Thank you in advance.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

EMOS said:


> Hi Ryan,
> 
> Could you point me to where I can find a Hamilton H-21 for $588? Thank you in advance.


http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-field/chrono-auto/H71466733.pid

Discount code "SMAUTO588"


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

mica_live said:


> It's true. These were given to Singaporean men as a gift after retirement from conscript service.
> However recently they seem to have stopped giving hamilton and moved to other brands.
> 
> It does seem very possible that there is a huge stockpile of these base watches. However, they could be made from Asian factories with lower QC standards since the margin for individual pieces are much lower.


Thank you to you and HiramRanger for your information. A bit of research indicates these were around some years before the sudden influx to the market. Just as I doubt Ashford and other reputable gray-market sellers would touch them without some provenance, I also doubt the Singapore military was giving out fake watches.  Your info pretty much closes the book for me unless other information is found.


----------



## EMOS (May 21, 2014)

taike said:


> EMOS said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ryan,
> ...


Thank you Taike. That is a very nice field chrono. Looks like a contender for one of my next purchases.


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh my goodness, that Hamilton is tempting.


----------



## alexstraza (Nov 19, 2014)

ericlikeseatin said:


> Oh my goodness, that Hamilton is tempting.


It's just chubby... Small and thick


----------



## TomAdelstein (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't mean to contradict you in a negative way, but according to Hamilton, the map I visited and Pierre-Yves Donze's research, they don't make specific products for specific markets. (Authorized dealers don't have to carry Hamilton's entire line.) Swatch/Hamilton discontinued that practice in 1988 when they restructured SMH (what we called the Swatch Group, Ltd. didn't exist until 1998). The Swatch Group, Ltd. decided to follow a global strategy for production, marketing and service. The Swatch Group, Ltd. hasn't filed a Vero claim with eBay over Hamilton, even though they have had numerous complaints from buyers. eBay will not move on replicas unless the Vero member asks them. I even forwarded emails from Swatch to the Vero representative and they would not shut down the offering without Swatch initiating a complaint.

Authorized dealers can sell Swatch Group brands from their own diversified catalogs, e.g., Neiman Marcus, Maceys, etc. but not on eBay. Swatch also will not sell large quantities to small authorized dealers. JP Time, among others, approached me (after I posted a request for proposal on Alibaba) and offered me Hamilton and Tissot knockoffs. The minimum order quantity was 500 units per SKU. I've seen the Hamilton Khaki model on eBay. ETA Thailand makes all Swatch's quartz movements. Zhuhai New Pearl Watchmaking Co., Ltd. is actually Swatch/ETA in China. They make movements and parts. It's been in operation since the first launch of Lanco in the 1980's. Some watch cases you see on products from eBay are MIM (metal injection molded), not stamped and machined stainless steel. Also those Hamilton boxes that look so professional - they don't look like the boxes that come with new Hamilton watches from Neiman's. I have seen them for sale on Alibaba without a brand stamped on them.

The only Hamilton watches I buy to resell are used models primarily from the Registered Edition series. I used to restore pre-1952 Hamilton wristwatches, but the supply of those have diminished substantially. Parts are also difficult to find for wristwatches.

If you buy a new Hamilton on eBay or Amazon or from an on-line unauthorized dealer, I strongly suggest that you take great care in making your purchase decision. I've collected Hamilton wristwatches since 1985; I went to watch school at the Institute of Jewelry and Horology and could work as a watchmaker if I chose to. I just don't like working on hairsprings ;-). You can even download my collection of Service Bulletins (essentially a service manual) for free. I have most of them from 1933 to 1950.

In all seriousness, a few people on this forum have agendas. I've exposed links to two blog entries on the forum, but not my stores or the web sites where I retail new watches. I'm just old enough that passing on information and knowledge is important. 

FYI, I traced a big on-line watch seller who also has a store on eBay to his operational facility - an apartment in S. California. His website looks big.

Caveat Emptor.


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Watchery has some great cartier deals guys...Pasha Seatimer auto chrono (I believe with the Piguet chrono movement) for $3500...that's less than half retail and less than what I've seen these sell for used! Unfortunately it interferes with my no-expensive-watch-til-speedy plan. Someone should definitely grab it!

Cheers,
NM


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

TomAdelstein said:


> I don't mean to contradict you in a negative way, but according to Hamilton, the map I visited and Pierre-Yves Donze's research, they don't make specific products for specific markets.


Thank you for posting. It's an interesting question. I don't see any reason at all why Swatch wouldn't bring the Singapore military or a large gray-market delaer to task, but perhaps they have reasons. I don't know for sure what I think one way or another, but it's food for thought either way.


----------



## Deltasleep (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks for finding all these deals! Picked up an Android Silverjet a couple of weeks ago and now ordered an Orient Chicane. Just about 65 USD for both...not too shabby. 

65 bucks for the Chicane is a steal imo. Not too often you find a pretty good mechanical watch sub 100. Might even try and flip it for some profit a year or two down the line if I can keep it in good shape.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

New Seiko SNZH53 for $113:


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thrax said:


> New Seiko SNZH53 for $113:


This is a popular model with modders, but I think the original looks better. Any thoughts?


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

I think the 55 Fathoms mod for the SNZH57 looks really sharp, but I feel the SNZH53 is the best of the three as far as OEM models go.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> This is a popular model with modders, but I think the original looks better. Any thoughts?


Like the black 55 and the blue unmodded on a Helberg cross-stitch strap.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

^^^^ Great watch while I had it, felt more comfortable on a strap.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Something else that is interesting about the Seiko 5 post is that the pictures show the Made in Japan J1 version, but they are actually selling the K1 version, which is likely China or Malaysia. That happened to me with another Seiko 5 I got, which was a bit disappointing. So don't rely on the pictures, but use the model number instead.


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

Thrax said:


> New Seiko SNZH53 for $113:


One of the only watches I've actively been looking for lately. Thanks! I guess prices have dropped with the exchange rate, because when I was looking for one of these a month or two ago I couldn't find one under $150, but now they're $115-$130. This one is a US shipper too, so no long waits.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Something else that is interesting about the Seiko 5 post is that the pictures show the Made in Japan J1 version, but they are actually selling the K1 version, which is likely China or Malaysia. That happened to me with another Seiko 5 I got, which was a bit disappointing. So don't rely on the pictures, but use the model number instead.


The J1 in the pic above was only $4 more than the K1 version.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

The "J" and the "K" designations refer to the market designations for each particular model. So, "J" models are destined for Japanese market (and Middle East I believe) and "K" version for US and ??. I think most of them are produced in Malaysia plant.



yankeexpress said:


> The J1 in the pic above was only $4 more than the K1 version.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Which Hamilton? That is a great price for movement, brand and heritage but I can't recall seeing a 7750 Hammie that low. I'd like to inform a buddy who has been looking.



RyanD said:


> ...you can buy a Hamilton with an H-21 movement (7750 with 60-hour power reserve) for $588.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mitchjrj said:


> Which Hamilton? That is a great price for movement, brand and heritage but I can't recall seeing a 7750 Hammie that low. I'd like to inform a buddy who has been looking.


This one that was just posted yesterday. They come up pretty often lately.

Hamilton Khaki Field H71466733 Men's Watch

Promo code SMAUTO588


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Perusing that Area Trend site found a Seiko SNZG15K for $83. Nice pilot/mil style.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

That's definitely a great deal on the Hammie. Fortunately too small for me at 38mm.


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

pecha said:


> shipping to EU is $55
> wow


Yeh, that's a dealbreaker, seems like prices across the pond are really better than those we get in the old country.... pity


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Dragoon said:


> The "J" and the "K" designations refer to the market designations for each particular model. So, "J" models are destined for Japanese market (and Middle East I believe) and "K" version for US and ??. I think most of them are produced in Malaysia plant.


Incorrect. SNZH53J1, is Made in Japan. Look at the bottom of the dial and the back of the watch. The Malaysia K1 do not have Made In Japan on them.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Where do you get the Hamilton promo codes? Where do they post them as they change or are updated?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

jmarkpatton said:


> Where do you get the Hamilton promo codes? Where do they post them as they change or are updated?


The ones posted for Ashford seem to come mostly from Ebates.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

This fact is not something I discovered or have researched so I am not going to debate the issue as my knowledge on the topic is limited to seeing a few posts relating this very issue. I have seen this exact fact commented/posted on by numerous individuals who appear to have a good understanding of the issue.

I guess if we were discussing a multi thousand dollar watch then I might hesitate to accept the fact about market designations vs actual origin of construction.

Feel free to go over to the Seiko forum and ask this exact question. I believe it is fairly common knowledge over there as opposed to just one or two folks knowing this fact.



yankeexpress said:


> Incorrect. SNZH53J1, is Made in Japan. Look at the bottom of the dial and the back of the watch. The Malaysia K1 do not have Made In Japan on them.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

UPDATE: SOLD OUT!

Zeno Watch Basil Navigator, 44mm Swiss made quartz with antireflective sapphire and Swiss Made (not Swiss parts) Ronda 515, for $127, if you follow these simple instructions.

On the product page, clip the $20 off coupon. Then add to cart. On final checkout, put 20OFFPRES in the coupon window. The total should read:

*Order Summary*


Items:$183.99Shipping & handling:$0.00Promotion Applied:-$36.80Your Coupon Savings:-$20.00[HR][/HR] Total before tax:$127.19










http://www.amazon.com/Zeno-6569-515Q-A1-Navigator-Black-Leather/dp/B005DMDDK4


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Zeno Watch Basil Navigator, 44mm Swiss made quartz with antireflective sapphire and Swiss Made (not Swiss parts) Ronda 515, for $127, if you follow these simple instructions.
> 
> On the product page, clip the $20 off coupon. Then add to cart. On final checkout, put 20OFFPRES in the coupon window. The total should read:
> 
> ...


I see no coupon and the price pre discounts is $224.99


----------



## jb156 (Feb 9, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> Zeno Watch Basil Navigator, 44mm Swiss made quartz with antireflective sapphire and Swiss Made (not Swiss parts) Ronda 515, for $127, if you follow these simple instructions.
> 
> On the product page, clip the $20 off coupon. Then add to cart. On final checkout, put 20OFFPRES in the coupon window. The total should read:
> 
> ...


Boom got one thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

HiramRanger said:


> I see no coupon and the price pre discounts is $224.99





jb156 said:


> Boom got one thanks for the heads up.


Must have been the last one. Congrats.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Yet another attractive Hamilton deal...

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Men's Swiss Automatic Watch w/ Leather Band (42mm) $318 + Free Shipping at Ashford. H76665725

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665725 Men's Watch

Use the coupon code AFFAVIATION318 at checkout.

They had a similar deal on the 38mm Khaki Aviation a little while ago. The 42mm is the desirable size for this watch in my opinion.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Louis Erard watches on sale at Touch of Modern. Automatics starting at $449, automatic chronograph for $1099. Looks like they are selling fast.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/i/H3E2MH86


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Yet another attractive Hamilton deal...
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Aviation Men's Swiss Automatic Watch w/ Leather Band (42mm) $318 + Free Shipping at Ashford. H76665725
> 
> ...


I really like this watch but I really can't keep buying more...


----------



## captnar (Sep 25, 2014)

watchcrank said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Field quartz dual-crown for $149 again with the coupon code AFFFIELD149. Here's the one I picked up when you fiendish enablers in this thread showed me that deal last month:
> 
> View attachment 2944882


Code seems dead, unless there's a new one?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

captnar said:


> Code seems dead, unless there's a new one?


I think it expired Saturday. Maybe by the next time it's on sale, someone will have definitive proof of its provenance.


----------



## blackhawk163 (Jan 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Yet another attractive Hamilton deal...
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Aviation Men's Swiss Automatic Watch w/ Leather Band (42mm) $318 + Free Shipping at Ashford. H76665725
> 
> ...


One and done. Thanks!


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

A bunch of folks, including me, have snagged some great clearance deals on Timex and Casio at Walmart this week. For some reason they are moving out old product. Selection varies by store and prices range from $10 to $50. The the "I'm a sucker for a good deal thread for pics. I picked up two Timex expeditions for $15 each.


----------



## alexstraza (Nov 19, 2014)

blackhawk163 said:


> One and done. Thanks!


You already updated your signature? The spirit of the wolf is strong in you.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Silverthorne86 said:


> A bunch of folks, including me, have snagged some great clearance deals on Timex and Casio at Walmart this week. For some reason they are moving out old product. Selection varies by store and prices range from $10 to $50. The the "I'm a sucker for a good deal thread for pics. I picked up two Timex expeditions for $15 each.


I was checking them out last night at my local Walmart. Most on sale for $15, but the one I really had my eye on, the field chrono, they still wanted $44. I seem to recall from that other thread some getting them for $25. I'd have bit for that price.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I was checking them out last night at my local Walmart. Most on sale for $15, but the one I really had my eye on, the field chrono, they still wanted $44. I seem to recall from that other thread some getting them for $25. I'd have bit for that price.


Yup not on sale at mine.


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

Dragoon said:


> This fact is not something I discovered or have researched so I am not going to debate the issue as my knowledge on the topic is limited to seeing a few posts relating this very issue. I have seen this exact fact commented/posted on by numerous individuals who appear to have a good understanding of the issue.
> 
> I guess if we were discussing a multi thousand dollar watch then I might hesitate to accept the fact about market designations vs actual origin of construction.
> 
> Feel free to go over to the Seiko forum and ask this exact question. I believe it is fairly common knowledge over there as opposed to just one or two folks knowing this fact.


This remains an issue for debate, but I haven't seen any firm evidence that the Made in Japan Seikos are in fact made/finished elsewhere apart from some suspect email exchanges posted to the forum. However as you postulated I don't think the J and K designations have much to do with the destination.

In my experience handling dozens of Seikos there is definitely a difference in the fit and finish between K and J designations, J being better.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Someone posted an authentic looking email from seiko customer service explaining the whole thing. The jist of it was there are made in japan seikos and made elsewhere seikos. Cannot remember the reason but import tariffs or some crap like that. I will look for it. 
I would think this horse is beaten so bad by now it could not even play a stand in for the horse head in the godfather.
By the way,I have sat in that car that was shot up at the toll booth.Man I am rambling.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

HiramRanger said:


> Yup not on sale at mine.


I posted in the other thread, hitting a total of 6 in two days along a ~150 mile (225 km) route in small towns and big cities.

Of the six, one had very limited clearance selection of lower-end Casios, Timexes and Armitrons (and generic kids' watches). One had only one, but it was a Casio AMW320R for $25. (List at Wal-Mart is $75, street is about $70-85) That one was sitting on the shelf in a small town at the very fringes of the Austin, Texas exurbs.

The other 4 had literally nothing or just a handful of low-end junk.

YMMV, having seen other folks with maybe 10 or 20 decent watches to choose from. It's worth a try if you're interested in (lower-end) Timex or Casio, or possibly Armitron. Most of the rest of the stuff they might carry is pretty junky.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

OvrSteer said:


> I posted in the other thread, hitting a total of 6 in two days along a ~150 mile (225 km) route in small towns and big cities.
> 
> Of the six, one had very limited clearance selection of lower-end Casios, Timexes and Armitrons (and generic kids' watches). One had only one, but it was a Casio AMW320R for $25. (List at Wal-Mart is $75, street is about $70-85) That one was sitting on the shelf in a small town at the very fringes of the Austin, Texas exurbs.
> 
> ...


They had the watches in question, just full price. I tried four today.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Yeah, it's completely hit-or-miss. Some places are overstocked on a model but not clearing them out. In my case, one store was blowing out an AMW320R, but another had it regular price.

No obvious methodology for what's getting marked down...


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

Thrax said:


> New Seiko SNZH53 for $113:


Dangit! Listing ended! If you see this again at this price, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> Dangit! Listing ended! If you see this again at this price, please let me know. Thanks.


6 USD more: Seiko Mens MWH SNZH53K1 [SNZH53K1] - USD119.99 : MyWatchesHub.com - Buy 100% Genuine, Authentic, Brand New Watches Online, Buy 100% Authentic and Genuine Watch Online with Free Shipping


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

millenbop said:


> 6 USD more: Seiko Mens MWH SNZH53K1 [SNZH53K1] - USD119.99 : MyWatchesHub.com - Buy 100% Genuine, Authentic, Brand New Watches Online, Buy 100% Authentic and Genuine Watch Online with Free Shipping


Site is down. Based on my research this is common with them. I'll pass on them.

It's hard to know what ebayers are legit. I think I will end up just going with islandwatch.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> Site is down. Based on my research this is common with them. I'll pass on them.
> 
> It's hard to know what ebayers are legit. I think I will end up just going with islandwatch.


What do you mean by down? I've bought from them twice, no problems yet.


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

millenbop said:


> What do you mean by down? I've bought from them twice, no problems yet.


I mean down. I get a gateway error after clicking on the link or just trying their website.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

I like this watch at $68 from the swatch group. I've always kinda wanted a square one in my collection. Not sure if I should go for it or not.

Calvin Klein Concept K1U21120 Men's Watch


----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

Got one on Amazon for only a little bit more as the ebay sale ended. Only weirdness is that delivery is more than one month away.... "Estimated delivery: Mar. 13, 2015 - April 3, 2015" Anyone had experience from this seller? Called WatchesZon....
Anyways, assuming I get it, this is a good deal, thanks for the tip.



Thrax said:


> New Seiko SNZH53 for $113:


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Last chance email from Long Island Watch for "the final quantity of our Orient showroom samples." New items (new to me): blue and white dial Chicanes, $65; black dial Union with bracelet, $89. I'll pass on the Chicanes but I might go for the Union.



> You can't scare me, I'm sticking to the Union,
> I'm sticking to the Union, I'm sticking to the Union.
> You can't scare me, I'm sticking to the Union,
> I'm sticking to the Union 'til the day I die.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

colgex said:


> I like this watch at $68 from the swatch group. I've always kinda wanted a square one in my collection. Not sure if I should go for it or not.
> 
> Calvin Klein Concept K1U21120 Men's Watch


I can tell you I bought a couple of different model Calvin Kleins -- thinking just as you are, Swatch Group, should be some substance to them -- and ended up instantly unimpressed. Flipped them at a loss on eBay. But both were under $100. For the listed price you're showing, you could take a chance and see if you have a better experience than I did.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Harpo said:


> Got one on Amazon for only a little bit more as the ebay sale ended. Only weirdness is that delivery is more than one month away.... "Estimated delivery: Mar. 13, 2015 - April 3, 2015" Anyone had experience from this seller? Called WatchesZon....


Singapore-based dealer shipping from Singapore and Hong Kong with 27,929 sales on eBay and 99% positive feedback. Typically 7-10 days from Singapore to USPS, then 10-20 days to you depending on U.S. Customs and the weather.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I can tell you I bought a couple of different model Calvin Kleins -- thinking just as you are, Swatch Group, should be some substance to them -- and ended up instantly unimpressed. Flipped them at a loss on eBay. But both were under $100. For the listed price you're showing, you could take a chance and see if you have a better experience than I did.


I bought a chrono as a gift for my dad at $88. He likes it but we live far so I can't really say how it is holding up.


----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

Ah, thanks that's helpful. Didn't know I was buying from Singapore....



Londo Mollari said:


> Singapore-based dealer shipping from Singapore and Hong Kong with 27,929 sales on eBay and 99% positive feedback. Typically 7-10 days from Singapore to USPS, then 10-20 days to you depending on U.S. Customs and the weather.


----------



## Deltasleep (Jan 10, 2015)

Londo Mollari said:


> Last chance email from Long Island Watch for "the final quantity of our Orient showroom samples." New items (new to me): blue and white dial Chicanes, $65; black dial Union with bracelet, $89. I'll pass on the Chicanes but I might go for the Union.


I wasn't planning on buying another watch until I came across that sale. Couldn't pass up the red dial Chicane for 60 USD.


----------



## Colder (Dec 22, 2012)

watchcrank said:


> I think it expired Saturday. Maybe by the next time it's on sale, someone will have definitive proof of its provenance.


So, my Hamilton H74451833 twin-crown Khaki field watch arrived today. I'll have to say that if it's a fake, or just slapped together of spare parts, someone went to a LOT of trouble for a $150 watch. Packaging is correct, warranty card, hang tag, massive Hamilton instruction manual, watch pillow...it's all correct. The watch itself is well finished, and has a nice sunburst on the dial. Movement is lower-grade, signed ETA, and the movement holder would have had to be custom due to the twin crowns (which would have to be a custom case, anyway). The inside of the watch back is signed Hamilton. The strap is actually very nice, signed Hamilton, and made of "Handcrafted Leather". The barcode on the hangtag returns the correct product at several online retailers. (If this product didn't exist in Hamilton's system, I don't see how it could have a proper, working barcode).

I have a nicer 7 jewel ETA movement sitting in my cart over at Esslinger waiting for this to arrive & me to be sure it had the lower grade 805.112 in it, which it does, so I had no problem opening the back.

The only thing even slightly off is that it says "Swiss Made" on the case back, rather than the dial. It has '333' marked between the 28 & 29 minute marks.

Personally, I am 100% convinced that it's the real deal. Given how long Swatch/Omega has fought Costco over a few grey watches, you'd think they'd be making even more of a stink about this seeming flood of twin-crown Khakis.


----------



## Nickshangs (Jun 9, 2013)

Great deals on skx007 and skx009 here , with stock in the UK ( London ) and ships all over Europe with no import duties , VAT etc . Works out to be a good deal £129.00

Also has seiko mm300 MARINEMASTER 300 in stock SBDX001 for £1,399 , again with no additional taxes and fees , that's a really good price for the UK and Europe

Seiko Citizen Orient Watches Direct! - Japanese Diver Watch Specialists


----------



## Nickshangs (Jun 9, 2013)

Sweet deals


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

Nickshangs said:


> View attachment 3004514
> Great deals on skx007 and skx009 here , with stock in the UK ( London ) and ships all over Europe with no import duties , VAT etc . Works out to be a good deal £129.00
> 
> Also has seiko mm300 MARINEMASTER 300 in stock SBDX001 for £1,399 , again with no additional taxes and fees , that's a really good price for the UK and Europe
> ...


Sorry but 1,399 pounds (around 1900 euros) for a mm300 even if already in Eu it is not a good deal


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Invicta 8926 for $76.43 + Shipping at Jomashop http://www.jomashop.com/invicta-8926.html


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Invicta 8926 for $76.43 + Shipping at Jomashop Invicta Mako Pro Diver Automatic Mens Watch 8926


This watch is $76.64 shipped on Amazon


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

corpyr said:


> This watch is $76.64 shipped on Amazon


+ tax in many states.

And before someone starts complaining about avoiding taxes, I pay a safe harbor use tax on my state income taxes each year. So it is all legal!


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ashford is having a Presidents Day sale, with around 150 watches on sale. One of the best deals is the Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic 42mm ETA 2824-2 on leather strap for $361. I just can't afford any more deals for a while!
Hamilton Khaki Field H70555863 Men's Watch


----------



## Nickshangs (Jun 9, 2013)

SUPER OYSTER BRACELETS WITH CURVED END LINKS AND FAT SPRING BARS INCLUDED £45.00 IN STOCK IN THE UK , SO THAT INCLUDES TAX AND DUTY AND SHIPS NEXT DAY ALL OVER EUROPE














HERES THE LINK :

Seiko Oyster Bracelet 22mm Solid Links*bracelet*-skx007-skx009


----------



## enricor (Dec 21, 2010)

cyberpunks2000 said:


> Ashford is having a Presidents Day sale, with around 150 watches on sale. One of the best deals is the Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic 42mm ETA 2824-2 on leather strap for $361. I just can't afford any more deals for a while!
> Hamilton Khaki Field H70555863 Men's Watch


are there any Ashford coupons for this watch? ...always wanted one of these.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Warehouse deal $52 for LP Open Heart Automatic

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00I33WDF6/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

enricor said:


> are there any Ashford coupons for this watch? ...always wanted one of these.


Since generic dollar-off coupons don't work on sale items, I think the best you can do is a cashback site. BeFrugal currently has the highest cashback at Ashford (6%) among all non-shady cashback sites and gives you $5 for free when you sign up. Sign up, search for Ashford, click through, search for the watch, check out as usual.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Warehouse Deal on Akribos XXIV Men's "Essential" Silver-Tone or Rose Gold Tone
$47
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00KA4UJYI/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all









$34
Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Akribos XXIV Men's AK731RG "Essential" Rose Gold-Tone Stainless Steel Watch with Mesh Bracelet


----------



## Nickshangs (Jun 9, 2013)

SEIKO SBDC003 BLUE SUMO OR BLUMO AS ITS ALSO KNOWN . 10 DAY DELIVERY ON THIS .
BUT GOOD PRICE FOR A UK SELLER 
£389.00 with no additional taxes , duties , VAT etc PLUS DELIVERY

heres the link :

www.seiko-citizen-orient-direct.co.uk/product/seiko-sumo-sbdc003-prospex-diver-automatic-2/

also has the black version SBDC001 black SUMO for the same price


----------



## circustown (Jan 13, 2015)

Citizen Eco Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph Blue Leather Mens Watch | eBay

Blue Angel on leather for $250. Seems like a pretty good deal to me.


----------



## mhancock (Dec 22, 2014)

circustown said:


> Citizen Eco Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph Blue Leather Mens Watch | eBay
> 
> Blue Angel on leather for $250. Seems like a pretty good deal to me.


I saw this yesterday. Same seller also has Nighthawks for 170.00 which is $40 less than anywhere else I can find. Citizen Men&apos;s BJ7000 52E "Nighthawk" Stainless Steel Eco Drive Watch 013205067662 | eBay

Kind of annoying because I have a Nighthawk in the mail that I ordered from Jomashop a couple of weeks ago for 199 ($10 coupon).


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Chistopolcity has Vostok Megapolis watches on sale for $55.27

SALE !

For those without clear memories of the 1970s, these are Russian disco watches. Some are hand winders with brass cases, some are automatics with steel cases, and the big ones are huge. I may buy one to convince myself "I Will Survive."

















Those two have 26mm lugs and are without Vostok's alligator straps.

Some Russian-inspired disco to put you in the mood.


----------



## Capital_Ex (May 15, 2014)

mhancock said:


> I saw this yesterday. Same seller also has Nighthawks for 170.00 which is $40 less than anywhere else I can find. Citizen Men&apos;s BJ7000 52E "Nighthawk" Stainless Steel Eco Drive Watch 013205067662 | eBay
> 
> Kind of annoying because I have a Nighthawk in the mail that I ordered from Jomashop a couple of weeks ago for 199 ($10 coupon).


Been looking to get a Nighthawk but the shipping and extra charges kills it for me (besides the crappy dollar exchange).


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Dented box item on Amazon Warehouse Deals. $46
Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Akribos XXIV Men's AK557BR Premier Automatic Multi-Function Leather Strap Watch

Features a 48 mm case and GMT function. Sapphire crystal


















*This casual men's watch by Akribos XXIV features a round stainless steel case and genuine leather strap.*


This automatic timepiece boasts a beautiful skeletal dial that displays the day of week, date, and GMT functions.


[*=left]Case: Stainless steel, silver-tone
[*=left]Case-back: Stainless steel, screw-down
[*=left]Dial: Silver-tone skeletal dial, with black ring
[*=left]Hands: Silver-tone, skeleton, luminescent
[*=left]Markers: Baton, silver-tone
[*=left]Sub-dials: Three, date, day and GMT
[*=left]Calendar: Date display at 3 o'clock position, day display at 9 o'clock
[*=left]Strap: Genuine leather, brown with white contrast stitching
[*=left]Clasp: Tang buckle
[*=left]Crystal: Sapphire
[*=left]Crown: Push/pull
[*=left]Movement: Automatic
[*=left]Water resistance: 5 ATM/50 meters/165 feet
[*=left]Case measurements: 48 mm wide x 48 mm long x 14 mm thick
[*=left]Strap measurements: 23 mm wide x 9 inches long
[*=left]Box measurements: 2.5 inches wide x 11 inches long x 1.5 inches high
[*=left]Model: AKR557BR
*All measurements are approximate and may vary slightly from the listed dimensions.*


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

That would be sapphire "coated". Whatever the hell that means? Perhaps one day, somebody who is NOT in the marketing department will be able to explain this unique anomaly of physics to us, LOL!


Totoro66 said:


> Dented box item on Amazon Warehouse Deals. $46
> Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Akribos XXIV Men's AK557BR Premier Automatic Multi-Function Leather Strap Watch
> 
> Features a 48 mm case and GMT function. Sapphire crystal
> ...


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> That would be sapphire "coated". Whatever the hell that means? Perhaps one day, somebody who is NOT in the marketing department will be able to explain this unique anomaly of physics to us, LOL!


That makes me wonder if the GMT is authentic or just a 24 hour hand. I wish they would say what movement is in it. It looks like it has perlage.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> That makes me wonder if the GMT is authentic or just a 24 hour hand. I wish they would say what movement is in it. It looks like it has perlage.


It's a 24 hour hand. There are some other photos of people wearing it. In each case, both hands have the same time.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> It's a 24 hour hand. There are some other photos of people wearing it. In each case, both hands have the same time.


Well those are really slimy tricks. Even Jomashop says it is a GMT. But what can you expect from such a brand? What do you think the two buttons on the side are for. I had originally thought it was for setting the GMT time.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> What do you think the two buttons on the side are for. I had originally thought it was for setting the GMT time.


One button changes the day and the other changes the date. This type of movement is common in cheap replica chronographs.


----------



## Watchette (Jan 18, 2015)

RyanD said:


> cheap replica chronographs.


I'm still a rookie... is the watch a knockoff or just cheaply made? I LOVE skeletonized...


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Watchette said:


> I'm still a rookie... is the watch a knockoff or just cheaply made? I LOVE skeletonized...


Just cheaply made.


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

"The origin of timekeeping began in Greece. The horological timeline later shifted to the gates of Rome. What happens when you combine the history of both cultures into one wristwatch collection? You get the Akribos XXIV Watch Collection."

What a load of cr-p........

Is China somewhere between Rome and Greece?


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Watchette said:


> I'm still a rookie... is the watch a knockoff or just cheaply made? I LOVE skeletonized...


Most skeletonized watches at the affordable ranges are Chinese. It's hard to touch *real* Swiss for less than about a grand and Japanese skeletons are rare.

Sea-gull is probably your safest bet for a better quality Chinese skeleton movement. Next best is a 3rd party who uses a Sea-gull movement.

Anyway, back to your regularly scheduled bargains...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

In all fairness, either way, it's still only $46...so probably a decent, affordable entry into an automatic, skeletonized movement. And yes...now back to the bargains!


OvrSteer said:


> Most skeletonized watches at the affordable ranges are Chinese. It's hard to touch *real* Swiss for less than about a grand and Japanese skeletons are rare.
> 
> Sea-gull is probably your safest bet for a better quality Chinese skeleton movement. Next best is a 3rd party who uses a Sea-gull movement.
> 
> Anyway, back to your regularly scheduled bargains...


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

RyanD said:


> One button changes the day and the other changes the date. This type of movement is common in cheap replica chronographs.


"Replica chronograph." Dude, what. This is just a calendar watch; practically every brand has one. There's nothing "replica" about it.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Thrax said:


> "Replica chronograph." Dude, what. This is just a calendar watch; practically every brand has one. There's nothing "replica" about it.


I think the point being that triple date on three registers is deceptive because it looks like a chronograph at first glance, where one that doesn't use pushers is less deceptive.

I know I've looked at a watch and then zoomed in with an 'Oh, it's just a triple date. Bleh.'


----------



## alexstraza (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm here for deals but when I click the links it takes me to reading comprehension websites

also I'm having a hard time not buying a Nighthawk right now


----------



## metagawd (Feb 1, 2015)

Silverthorne86 said:


> A bunch of folks, including me, have snagged some great clearance deals on Timex and Casio at Walmart this week. For some reason they are moving out old product. Selection varies by store and prices range from $10 to $50. The the "I'm a sucker for a good deal thread for pics. I picked up two Timex expeditions for $15 each.


I wasn't lucky enough to grab some of the watches from Wally world that some of you have, but I did score these three plus a ladies Expedition for the kid:




Total sticker for all four: $40.


----------



## ZionExpress (Sep 19, 2013)

alexstraza said:


> also I'm having a hard time not buying a Nighthawk right now


Same here! Any reason NOT to pull the trigger on this BJ7000-52E Nighthawk? Best previous price I saw was $166 on Black Friday. Haven't seen it dip below $200 since..

Citizen Men&apos;s BJ7000 52E "Nighthawk" Stainless Steel Eco Drive Watch 013205067662 | eBay


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

no reason not to...

Enjoy!


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

Bought the Nighthawk last night, after a month of deliberating this deal couldn't be ignored.


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

onomato said:


> Bought the Nighthawk last night, after a month of deliberating this deal couldn't be ignored.


I had one and it's a great piece, but I gave it to my nephew who happens to be a pilot. Enjoy it.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

onomato said:


> Bought the Nighthawk last night, after a month of deliberating this deal couldn't be ignored.


You will love it!

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

I know this is not really affordable but dang it just does not appeal to me. It looks ugly IMHO. I know people dig UN but 7k price tag for a 2893 movement?










JomaDeals.com: Daily Special


----------



## ZionExpress (Sep 19, 2013)

onomato said:


> Bought the Nighthawk last night, after a month of deliberating this deal couldn't be ignored.


Same here! I really couldn't let this deal pass me by. That, plus you guys here are great enablers


----------



## Artboy (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm sitting on that in my eBay watch list too (the Nighthawk). It really does tickle my fancy for a "busy dial" watch. Pretty good price, you don't see them go for much less than that very often. I will probably end up buying it too--it's definitely on my short list.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Found this while checking around:

Citizen Diver Eco-Drive Excalibur Promaster Model *BN0100-51E *for *134$*
26$ less than the whole internet because I checked thoroughly last week and bought it for 160$

Citizen Mens Diver MWH BN0100-51E [BN0100-51E] - USD133.99 : MyWatchesHub.com - Buy 100% Genuine, Authentic, Brand New Watches Online, Buy 100% Authentic and Genuine Watch Online with Free Shipping









*4 *in stock.
Good luck.


----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)

Just scored the Casio MDV106 for $25 at my local Wally World in the clearance section!


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Just sold some Affordables and dumped proceeds into that Navihawk... How could I not?


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> Found this while checking around:
> 
> Citizen Diver Eco-Drive Excalibur Promaster Model *BN0100-51E *for *134$*
> 26$ less than the whole internet because I checked thoroughly last week and bought it for 160$
> ...


Good quality, simple and reliable diver. Unbeatable for that price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

shmaiz3r said:


> Found this while checking around:
> 
> Citizen Diver Eco-Drive Excalibur Promaster Model *BN0100-51E *for *134$*
> 26$ less than the whole internet because I checked thoroughly last week and bought it for 160$
> ...


Looks fake, anyone has experience with that site? I doubt it.


----------



## Soxman5 (Sep 16, 2012)

Man, been wanting that citizen BN diver, but keep trying to get it pre owned on f29....


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> Found this while checking around:
> 
> Citizen Diver Eco-Drive Excalibur Promaster Model *BN0100-51E *for *134$*
> 26$ less than the whole internet because I checked thoroughly last week and bought it for 160$
> ...


I like how it gives the option to declare it as a "repair watch" to defraud your countries customs declaration procedure, real stand up company here!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Maxy said:


> Looks fake, anyone has experience with that site? I doubt it.


Stamped with 1 year citizen warranty. If that is the case it is genuine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Maxy said:


> Looks fake, anyone has experience with that site? I doubt it.


From what I read in WUS, There are possible delays with the processing, but they are legit with some happy customers.
You can be the judge:
https://www.google.com/search?q=mywatcheshub.com+site:watchuseek.com&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

Also, I've been following them from time to time with specific watch models and their stocks go out all the time.. if that helps.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Maxy said:


> Looks fake, anyone has experience with that site? I doubt it.


I have purchased from them and it was hassle free for me at least.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Deep Blue Sea Ram automatic on clearance at Evine for $184.84! All colors still available. Crazy price for a lot of watch....I paid almost $80 more for it last summer. Deep Blue 45mm Sea 500M Automatic Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch evine.com


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I paid $250 for the blue dial around XMAS and worth every penny. I have a review of it in the dive section. Assuming you like the color of this (white on white) I concur with Drummer.



dumberdrummer said:


> Deep Blue Sea Ram automatic on clearance at Evine for $184.84! All colors still available. Crazy price for a lot of watch....I paid almost $80 more for it last summer. Deep Blue 45mm Sea 500M Automatic Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch evine.com


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Got mine last year for $232, now down to $230

http://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B183...ie=UTF8&qid=1424756161&sr=8-1&keywords=96b183

Precisionist 96B183 is a 45mm, 8-hand quartz chrono, sweeps at 16 beats per second, super smooth motion and so far, it is dead nuts accurate.










Short, silent video showing smooth sweep hand, use and one-second bump motion of second hand when timing with chronometer and reset. Smooth sweep at the end.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Deep Blue Sea Ram automatic on clearance at Evine for $184.84! All colors still available. Crazy price for a lot of watch....I paid almost $80 more for it last summer. Deep Blue 45mm Sea 500M Automatic Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch evine.com


Yeah I saw this about 45 minutes ago. I bit on the black hand variant.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Maxy said:


> Looks fake, anyone has experience with that site? I doubt it.


I bought three watches from MyWatchesHub's eBay store in 2012-13. I won this at auction for $56.25. After that they stopped auctioning and I lost interest.










As I recall they were slow to ship, but I got what I paid for and they didn't use shill bidders.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Pulsar dive style watch for $34 shipped.

I remember when Kohl's had these a year or so back for $80 or so and many folks were scrambling to get one.

Amazon.com: Pulsar Men's PS9229 Analog Display Japanese Quartz Silver Watch: Watches


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Deep Blue Sea Ram automatic on clearance at Evine for $184.84! All colors still available. Crazy price for a lot of watch....I paid almost $80 more for it last summer. Deep Blue 45mm Sea 500M Automatic Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch evine.com


Dang!
It is already sold out!


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

Timex Men's T78582 Green Stainless-Steel Quartz Watch

Same as T78587 but with longer bracelet, see 5th question here, http://answers.walmart.com/answers/1336/product/1146505/questions.htm. I plan on putting it on a NATO. Excellent deal for US-based at $8.95.


----------



## blackhawk163 (Jan 18, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Got mine last year for $232, now down to $230
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B183...ie=UTF8&qid=1424756161&sr=8-1&keywords=96b183
> 
> ...


So it's gone up a little on price. Bought it from Amazon for $211 back in January. Lovely watch, big too.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Michael Porter said:


> Just scored the Casio MDV106 for $25 at my local Wally World in the clearance section!


I got one too, thanks to this thread!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Yeah, I know, I know. Invicta. And Quartz at that. But www.jomadeals.com right now has Invicta Signature II Ralford Chronographs for $59.99, which seems like quite a deal.


----------



## wickson2 (Feb 21, 2015)

Decent discounts being offered in Ontario, Canada from Maple jewellers.
Typically merchandise is more expensive in Canada....
picked up a Hamilton khaki pilot Auto on bracelet for $800 cdn funds.
The owner of the store is relinquishing his AD status for LongInes, Hamilton and Tissot.

I have 0 affiliation with the company found them via Google when searching for a watch.
Here's the ad I found....

NEW Hamilton Khaki Pilot Automatic Mens Watch H64715135 STEEL | jewellery, watches | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Seiko Kinetic SKA551 for $99.99 shipped with promo code *sdska55110off*.

https://www.shnoop.com/deal-2476-se...power-reserve-black-dial-two-tone-steel-watch


----------



## vinnyd85 (Dec 26, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> Deep Blue Sea Ram automatic on clearance at Evine for $184.84! All colors still available. Crazy price for a lot of watch....I paid almost $80 more for it last summer. Deep Blue 45mm Sea 500M Automatic Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch evine.com


Blue is still I'm stock but the price got jacked up. Bummer I missed this one.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

vinnyd85 said:


> Blue is still I'm stock but the price got jacked up. Bummer I missed this one.


DB has sales and price reductions often. Be patient and maybe they will have a St. Patrick's Day sale.

Got mine at the Halloween sale.

Sea Ram, Miyota 9015;


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

vinnyd85 said:


> Blue is still I'm stock but the price got jacked up. Bummer I missed this one.


Joma is having a sale, Sea Ram is $299, not such a low price, but still.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

vinnyd85 said:


> Blue is still I'm stock but the price got jacked up. Bummer I missed this one.


That's majorly F'ed up!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive BM8180-03E, $79.99 at Jomashop, four bucks more at Newegg.com. Everybody else seems to be $30 or more higher.

Really nice pilot-style watch, and for those always complaining about too-big watches, it's 37mm x 9mm.

(Photo borrowed from another WUS thread)


----------



## Alex DK (Sep 19, 2013)

(UK) Sale: Techné Goshawk Automatic Pilot Watch. Stainless Steel. Shark Mesh Bracelet - £179.00 + Free special delivery

I just received one on a tan strap (£170 now sold out) - came with the wooden gift box as a bonus.


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

tcortinag said:


> Joma is having a sale, Sea Ram is $299, not such a low price, but still.


Deep Blue Doorbuster Event

A lot of lower end Deep Blues on doorbuster, probably in anticipation of them coming out with new models next month at Baselworld. Thinking of getting the wife one of the Rose Gold Sea Ram Quartzes (that I can occasionally steal).


----------



## Campbelloni (Jun 25, 2014)

http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...tion-white-dial-er2400bw-mens-watch-5615.html

Creation watches have the new Orient bambino for £81 delivered. Seems like a great price to me, everywhere else I've looked has been 100+

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

For those in the US, Woot has some Casio ProTreks and Pathfinders on sale for what appear to me to be pretty good prices (Not usually a Pro-Trek guy)

Casio Outdoor Watches

They're hiding under the "sport" section instead of the watches section, so currently there's still availability on all models. FYI.


----------



## blackhawk163 (Jan 18, 2015)

wickson2 said:


> Decent discounts being offered in Ontario, Canada from Maple jewellers.
> Typically merchandise is more expensive in Canada....
> picked up a Hamilton khaki pilot Auto on bracelet for $800 cdn funds.
> The owner of the store is relinquishing his AD status for LongInes, Hamilton and Tissot.
> ...


$643 USD is a good price, right up there with what I bought mine for, however that link you provided shows 1195 Canadian, which is full retail here in the states.


----------



## Colder (Dec 22, 2012)

I was looking for "Bauhaus" watches on eBay, and came across this gem:









http://www.ebay.com/itm/251805296468

If you click through, you'll see photos of the back, and it looks like it has an ETA 2824 clone of some sort, maybe an ST2130? At any rate, it looks like it has a better movement than a Rodina, and the case looks a bit nicer, too, all for $140. I haven't pulled the trigger yet, but I'm seriously considering it.


----------



## wickson2 (Feb 21, 2015)

blackhawk163 said:


> $643 USD is a good price, right up there with what I bought mine for, however that link you provided shows 1195 Canadian, which is full retail here in the states.


I know the price listed in the ad is full retail, the price I paid is the current price though.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

"Listing removed "when I tried link.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Anyone have experience with the Quartz Chrono? $199 for the PVD is pretty solid...

http://m.jomashop.com/deep-blue-watch-srchpvdbb.html#0



footie said:


> Deep Blue Doorbuster Event
> 
> A lot of lower end Deep Blues on doorbuster, probably in anticipation of them coming out with new models next month at Baselworld. Thinking of getting the wife one of the Rose Gold Sea Ram Quartzes (that I can occasionally steal).


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Colder said:


> I was looking for "Bauhaus" watches on eBay, and came across this gem:
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3098690&d=1424933619"]
> 
> ...


Flug Phillipe, Patek Phillipe; what's the difference, really?

But seriously, that's a nice-looking watch.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Saw this in slickdeals, $90 for an eco drive chronograph seems really good. Not feeling the color scheme, or the lack of it... 








https://www.blingdaily.com/deal-101...ickid=wCK2Yg1ic1ewTVN3NMTj-3wtUkVygYVh3QR3QU0

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Flug Phillipe, Patek Phillipe; what's the difference, really?


Not much really.. just about $20K.


----------



## Colder (Dec 22, 2012)

nello said:


> "Listing removed "when I tried link.


Sorry about that; link fixed now. Item # is 251805296468.

Yeah, the name is a joke, but no less meaningless or awful than Rodina, I'd argue.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Here is one with a little more color - Only $104 https://www.shnoop.com/yesterday


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Hamilton Khaki automatic chronograph with H-21 movement on bracelet for $638. This is the 42mm version. Use code AFFKHAKI638.

Hamilton Khaki Field H71566133 Men's Watch


----------



## Cvamos (Apr 19, 2014)

Seiko chrono for $68. Use code AFFCHRONO68. Seiko Chronograph SKS417 Men's Watch


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> Anyone have experience with the Quartz Chrono? $199 for the PVD is pretty solid...
> 
> Deep Blue Sea Ram Chronograph Black IP Case Black Ceramic Bezel Black Enamel Dial Watch SRCHPVDBB


Yeah, I have the SS, Blue/Orange dial version of the Quartz Chrono. It's very nice, solidly built watch and gets a lot of compliments. The 5 link engineer style bracelet it comes on is very hefty and well built but can be a bit of an arm hair magnet when putting it on and taking it off (ouch!) but is totally comfortable once it's on.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

OneRandomGeek said:


> Yeah, I have the SS, Blue/Orange dial version of the Quartz Chrono. It's very nice, solidly built watch and gets a lot of compliments. The 5 link engineer style bracelet it comes on is very hefty and well built but can be a bit of an arm hair magnet when putting it on and taking it off (ouch!) but is totally comfortable once it's on.


That is a damn good looking watch.


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Does it have running big seconds hand?


OneRandomGeek said:


> Yeah, I have the SS, Blue/Orange dial version of the Quartz Chrono. It's very nice, solidly built watch and gets a lot of compliments. The 5 link engineer style bracelet it comes on is very hefty and well built but can be a bit of an arm hair magnet when putting it on and taking it off (ouch!) but is totally comfortable once it's on.


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

pecha said:


> Does it have running big seconds hand?


No, the big seconds hand is for the chronograph function. The small seconds on the right side of the dial is the running seconds.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Flug Phillipe, Patek Phillipe; what's the difference, really?
> 
> But seriously, that's a nice-looking watch.


I think they are brothers


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

jlow28 said:


> I think they are brothers


Step brothers. Haha

On another note did anybody else get an email from Deep Blue? They're running some kind of promotion for their "email insiders".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

On another note did anybody else get an email from Deep Blue? They're running some kind of promotion for their "email insiders".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Got it. It is for their new Day Night Scuba T100, but due to their request I won't share the coupon code. Sorry.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

karlito said:


> On another note did anybody else get an email from Deep Blue? They're running some kind of promotion for their "email insiders".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it. It is for their new Day Night Scuba T100, but due to their request I won't share the coupon code. Sorry.[/QUOTE]

Wasn't asking for the code, got the email myself  
I wish they'd bring back the old Quartz day/night that they used to sell for around $100. That was a steal!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lkm34 (May 4, 2011)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Casio-AE-12...=1425021878&sr=8-3&keywords=Casio+worlds+time

Feel like James Bond for under £16!

For anyone wanting to join the "Casio Royale" club! You can also get a further 20% off by subscribing to Amazon fashion e-mails....


----------



## alexstraza (Nov 19, 2014)

[/QUOTE]

Got it. It is for their new Day Night Scuba T100, but due to their request I won't share the coupon code. Sorry.[/QUOTE]

Oh ok. Please have this user banned. He has revealed himself disloyal.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

OfficerCamp said:


> Step brothers. Haha
> 
> On another note did anybody else get an email from Deep Blue? They're running some kind of promotion for their "email insiders".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got the same email and great looking watch. My only concern with Deep Blue would be the watch will be discounted even more in the future, as I've seen them do before.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

> Got it. It is for their new Day Night Scuba T100, but due to their request I won't share the coupon code. Sorry.
> 
> Oh ok. Please have this user banned. He has revealed himself disloyal.


The promo code is "DNSCUBA". It makes the Deep Blue DayNight Scuba T100 $479 (extra $120 off).

BRAND NEW - DAYNIGHT SCUBA T-100 BLUE TRITIUM TUBES - Home


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Sorry. Phone quoted the wrong person
Why bring up a watch in a thread that's sole purpose is to SHARE deals. Where you found them and how to get them
Why bring it up then?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Not too bad and nice to see something new. However, I'm not a fan of PVD and considering DB does a nice job with ceramic and sapphire bezels, I'm not sure why the "devolved" on this one with a steel/PVD bezel?


RyanD said:


> Got it. It is for their new Day Night Scuba T100, but due to their request I won't share the coupon code. Sorry.


Oh ok. Please have this user banned. He has revealed himself disloyal.[/QUOTE]

The promo code is "DNSCUBA". It makes the Deep Blue DayNight Scuba T100 $479 (extra $120 off).

BRAND NEW - DAYNIGHT SCUBA T-100 BLUE TRITIUM TUBES - Home[/QUOTE]


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Two more dented box bargains from Amazon Warehouse Deals. The LP has a Seagull TY-2806 (ST-16) movement that is hackable and handwinds. It sells for $228 on Overstock and $109 on World of Watches.

​

Lucien Piccard Men's LP-12393-02S-BR Rioja Analog Display Chinese Automatic Brown Watch by Lucien Piccard for $28





__​

_Akribos XXIV Men's AK557BU Premier Automatic Multi-Function Leather Strap Watch by Akribos XXIV for $36_


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Somebody (not me) bought the LP.


----------



## zerin (Jan 1, 2015)

Creation is selling the Orange Stargate for 225$:

Seiko Superior Automatic Diver's SRP497K1 SRP497K SRP497


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

A few Revue Thommen for sale for at gemnation. I went for it and I'm loving it! The prices are over $100 less than Jomashop's doorbuster last month! Use coupon *slick40* for extra $40 off.
Watches at Gemnation.com
Revue Thommen Automatic Watch Sale + Extra $40 Off: from $459 (skeleton back, etc), Chronographs from $715 & more + Free shipping 02-19-2015 - Slickdeals.net


----------



## Mattface (Feb 20, 2015)

Howsabout this Pulsar with mesh bracelet for under $34 shipped? I was sorely tempted to cop this myself if only for the mesh bracelet, but my modest 3 watch collection already contains 2 blue faces, and my next purchase will probably be a black diver making this totally redundant at any price. Still great deal.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Coupon code TPFOSSIL48 works for $44 off anything at Timepiece.com. Probably a mistake, so hurry. I ordered a 38mm Seiko 5 for $22 shipped.

Timepiece.com - Authentic Watches | Rolex | Tag Heuer | Tissot


----------



## Mech4niq (Feb 25, 2014)

Deal used. Thanks.



RyanD said:


> Coupon code TPFOSSIL48 works for $44 off anything at Timepiece.com. Probably a mistake, so hurry. I ordered a 38mm Seiko 5 for $22 shipped.
> 
> Timepiece.com - Authentic Watches | Rolex | Tag Heuer | Tissot


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Coupon code TPFOSSIL48 works for $44 off anything at Timepiece.com. Probably a mistake, so hurry. I ordered a 38mm Seiko 5 for $22 shipped.
> 
> Timepiece.com - Authentic Watches | Rolex | Tag Heuer | Tissot


Saw this in SD a couple hours ago. Just my 2 cents but I wouldn't do it, most likely all orders will be cancelled and it'll be a huge headache for the people behind this website.

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Mech4niq (Feb 25, 2014)

We shall see


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Mech4niq said:


> We shall see


Just saying but the thread in slickdeals mentions lots of orders for free watches. This is clearly somebody's mistake and I don't feel right making more trouble for them...

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Mech4niq (Feb 25, 2014)

MP83 said:


> Just saying but the thread in slickdeals mentions lots of orders for free watches. This is clearly somebody's mistake and I don't feel right making more trouble for them...
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


If this is a publicity stunt to get my contact info then they succeeded.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I received an order confirmation. There is a good chance they'll cancel on Monday though.


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

Not working anymore. I had a seiko 5 in my cart, the coupon worked, but I didn't pull the trigger. Went back, removed the watch, picked a different watch, applied the coupon and it said it could only be used for certain items. I went back and tried the same seiko 5 and got the same message. Oh well.


----------



## bilbyjean (Feb 16, 2015)

Andros, vintage field, and 1600 Timex for J. Crew watches 25% off with code SWEETSALE. They also have solid and striped 18mm nato straps on sale for $15 with additional reductions with the SWEETSALE code ($9 each).








Pic from Dressed Toill


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

bilbyjean said:


> Andros, vintage field, and 1600 Timex for J. Crew watches 25% off with code SWEETSALE. They also have solid, striped, and patterned nato straps on sale for 15% with additional reductions with the SWEETSALE code.


Please include a link with your post. I've been thinking about a nato strap for one of my watches.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Gilt is having a sale on Hadley Roma watch straps for 50% off. $35 for lizard, $50 for croc, $100 for alligator.

Gilt Member Homepage | Personalized Sales | Gilt Groupe


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Stuhrling Cuvette Classic Reference: 171B.331554 for $58 on Amazon Warehouse Deals.

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-li...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ



























Description

Stainless Steel Case on Black Genuine Leather Strap, Gray Dial, with Black Accents
Technical Data

Dauphine-Style Hands
Arabic Numerals and Printed Minutes/Seconds Track
Polished Bezel
3H-9H: 44mm; 6H-12H: 44mm
Screw Down Exhibition Case Back
Krysterna Crystals (Front & Back)
Push/Pull Onion Style Crown with Stuhrling S Logo
5 ATM Water Resistant (50 meters/165 feet)
Genuine Leather Strap (24mm wide)
Stainless Steel Tang Buckle with Stuhrling Wings Logo
Movement

Automatic Movement
ST-90018
Hours and Minutes with Small Seconds Sub-Dial and Quick Set Date
21,600 V.P.H
20 Jewels
36 Hours
Fully Decorated Movement with Cotes de Genève, Blued Steel Screws, Damier Finished Rotor
Instruction Manual

B Instruction Manual
You will need Adobe Reader in order to view Stührling Original's Instruction Manuals. You may download it for free by clicking on the following link: Adobe Reader
- See more at: StÃ¼hrling Original -171B.331554 Cuvette Classic


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Gilt is having a sale on Hadley Roma watch straps for 50% off. $35 for lizard, $50 for croc, $100 for alligator.
> Gilt Member Homepage | Personalized Sales | Gilt Groupe


Thanks! Picked up two Ostrich bands for $45 each.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

MP83 said:


> it'll be a huge headache for the people behind this website.


I totally AGREE with you and I salute you for your high morals. The merchant is human too, and it would harm him/her if we took advantage of their mistake.

cheers


----------



## Pyrrhus (Feb 5, 2015)

Cheap watches made my head spin about their values if they're less than the cost to make them.

http://activities..........s.com/fashion_channel_watch.php

While they do sell watches for ridiculously cheap, even some are ridiculously overpriced. Like this, $1,760 for pink Geneva watch.

http://www..........s.com/item/Unis...pcs/1594336405.html?tracelog=back_to_detail_a

Not sure if this site is trustworthy. Has anyone here ordered from .........s site before?

Why is A L I E X P R E S S censored here?


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Pyrrhus said:


> Cheap watches made my head spin about their values if they're less than the cost to make them.
> 
> http://activities..........s.com/fashion_channel_watch.php
> 
> ...


My guess would be it's banned.. So probably not a good site? Don't know it though..

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## Delta32 (Oct 9, 2012)

Pyrrhus said:


> Cheap watches made my head spin about their values if they're less than the cost to make them.
> 
> http://activities..........s.com/fashion_channel_watch.php
> 
> ...


You're missing that the price is for an order of 1000 watches, so the price per watch is actually $1.76.

Also, when is a watch ever less than the cost to make it?


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Delta32 said:


> You're missing that the price is for an order of 1000 watches, so the price per watch is actually $1.76.
> 
> Also, when is a watch ever less than the cost to make it?


I have bought watches that were priced less than the cost of the movement alone from a supply house. So, it happens.


----------



## alexstraza (Nov 19, 2014)

The website and company we are referring to was recently bought by Yahoo and went public... As a stipulation they were made to clean up most of their counterfeit items, which is ironic as thats partly what made them popular and successful.

Anyways that's why the website link gets automatically rejected. It should be reinstated though. They deserve the benefit of the doubt and I've found some excellent watches there


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

That's not going to happen. Do a Google search and select the story by thehackernews.com.


----------



## alexstraza (Nov 19, 2014)

Hacker news? Are you trying to give me a virus?

Reinstate them or I'll go on strike and quit posting entirely.


----------



## Pyrrhus (Feb 5, 2015)

Rare watch with infrared spy camera for $48.

Flylink NEW 16GB waterproof high-definition infrared HD IR camera watch Video Record SC349-16 - Newegg.com










This one has leather strap and night vision for $40 but 8 less GB of storage space vs 16 GB that above has. Plug USB in PC to transfer video or pictures, also to recharge watch's battery!

Flylink 8GB HD 1080P Waterproof IR Nightvision Mini DV DVR Spy Hidden Watch Camera sc340-8 - Newegg.com










A bargain eh?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Go go gadget watch!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sale on Egard watches at Touch of Modern for around 50% off.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/i/H3E2MH86


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Sale on Egard watches at Touch of Modern for around 50% off.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/i/H3E2MH86
> 
> View attachment 3138786


I believe that's because they were melted in a fire.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Pyrrhus said:


> Rare watch with infrared spy camera for $48.
> 
> Flylink NEW 16GB waterproof high-definition infrared HD IR camera watch Video Record SC349-16 - Newegg.com


Someone needs to buy one of these and take a WRUW shot in a mirror.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Pyrrhus said:


> Rare watch with infrared spy camera for $48.
> 
> Flylink NEW 16GB waterproof high-definition infrared HD IR camera watch Video Record SC349-16 - Newegg.com
> 
> ...


That looks neat.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Pyrrhus said:


> Rare watch with infrared spy camera for $48.
> 
> Flylink NEW 16GB waterproof high-definition infrared HD IR camera watch Video Record SC349-16 - Newegg.com
> 
> ...


I wonder if it will shoot poison darts...?


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

That spy watch on New Egg has the worst reviews I've ever seen for a product or vendor


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

Seiya just put 30% off on the Orient Star Classic handwind.... Somebody buy them so I won't!

30%OFF! ORIENT STAR CLASSIC Mechanical WZ0011DD | seiyajapan.com


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Jomadeals has on their daily deal a Victorinox Maverick GS Navy dial for $199. A bit steep for a quartz, but Vics are built to last and very good value and the 56% discount of RRP seems like a good deal. Best price on Amazon is about $250.

Deal is here: JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day

19 hours left from this post


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

Weston1 said:


> That spy watch on New Egg has the worst reviews I've ever seen for a product or vendor


There are no reviews posted for either watch. The seller is not newegg but a third party and they have 3 / 5 stars.
Most of the complaints were answered by the seller who said "please contact me first before just leaving 1 star review). They are shipping things across the world from China and there are likely to be slow or damaged shipments. There seem to be a smattering of problems, but for this price they can't give you the white glove service. This is far from "the worst company I have ever seen."

I will not be buying the watch because there are 0 reviews. But I hope someone tries it out!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Area Trend right now has the Maserati Calandra Model #R8821105003 on sale for *$465.99*. It's $923 on Amazon, $827 on Klepsoo and $620 at Overstock.

Maserati Men's Calandra R8821105003 Black Leather Swiss Automatic Watch

My word that's a beautiful watch. And I don't have anything like it. Resisting for the moment .... trigger finger itching ...


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

cyberpunks2000 said:


> There are no reviews posted for either watch. The seller is not newegg but a third party and they have 3 / 5 stars.
> Most of the complaints were answered by the seller who said "please contact me first before just leaving 1 star review). They are shipping things across the world from China and there are likely to be slow or damaged shipments. There seem to be a smattering of problems, but for this price they can't give you the white glove service. This is far from "the worst company I have ever seen."
> 
> I will not be buying the watch because there are 0 reviews. But I hope someone tries it out!


The watches above haven't been reviewed but these have. Same brand.

FlyLinkTech, Marketplace, Watches, 1/5 egg, 3/5 eggs, 2/5 eggs - Newegg.com


----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)

*Tag chrono Aquaracer sale (5 hours left): $1899 
*Tag Heuer CAP2111.BA0833 Watches,Men's Aquaracer Automatic Silver Dial Stainless Steel, Chronograph Tag Heuer Automatic Watches


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

$18 for a Joshua and Sons Swiss quartz chronograph at Amazon warehouse deals.

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00H969VOO/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

$23 for Akribos XXIV Men's AKR469BK Conqueror Multifunction Stainless Steel Swiss Quartz Strap Watch at Amazon warehouse deals

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B004HVJWPW/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> $23 for Akribos XXIV Men's AKR469BK Conqueror Multifunction Stainless Steel Swiss Quartz Strap Watch at Amazon warehouse deals
> 
> Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Akribos XXIV Men's AKR469BK Conqueror Multifunction Stainless Steel Swiss Quartz Strap Watch


Amazon Warehouse has been dropping prices rapidly (daily) on some watches. I just ordered one that had dropped $200 since last week. Chronograph with a DD 4500 movement for under $1000 seemed like a steal.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Amazon Warehouse has been dropping prices rapidly (daily) on some watches. I just ordered one that had dropped $200 since last week. Chronograph with a DD 4500 movement for under $1000 seemed like a steal.


Yeah. I saw some Movados for $150, but I didn't need them and they were snapped up quickly.


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Amazon Warehouse has been dropping prices rapidly (daily) on some watches. I just ordered one that had dropped $200 since last week. Chronograph with a DD 4500 movement for under $1000 seemed like a steal.


Is there a link to all Amazon Warehouse watch deals or do you just have to look at each watch you want individually and see if it is available used / Warehouse?


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

Its hidden at the bottom of the all departments page, http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=sd_allcat_wdsd?ie=UTF8&node=1267877011

Expand the 'see all departments' link - watches is there.


----------



## tejon (Feb 22, 2015)

Like new Intra-Matic that has dropped nearly every day for the past month. I'd be curious to see how low it gets, but this is already a great price.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Amazon warehouse is odd. It's amazing to me how bad (meaning High) the prices are on most of what I'm interested in, at least compared to other gray market suppliers of the same stuff in NIB condition.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> Amazon warehouse is odd. It's amazing to me how bad (meaning High) the prices are on most of what I'm interested in, at least compared to other gray market suppliers of the same stuff in NIB condition.


I agree. Seiko,citizen, bulova, victorinox,etc. not one "deal".


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I've found it's all a matter of timing with Amazon's Warehouse deals (as well as other Amazon deals, too, for that matter). Just before Thanksgiving, I scored an Oris Divers Date in "like new" condition via Warehouse Deals for $569.45!


nello said:


> I agree. Seiko,citizen, bulova, victorinox,etc. not one "deal".


----------



## alexstraza (Nov 19, 2014)

Amazon warehouse will sometimes list prices at a mistakenly discounted rate. Just saying, there are some deals.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Not only is Amazon Warehouse usually unimpressive, their "today's deals," the ones you have to wait for the countdown clock to start, are usually not that great.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Not only is Amazon Warehouse usually unimpressive, their "today's deals," the ones you have to wait for the countdown clock to start, are usually not that great.


I paid $85 shipped for this watch. Seems like quite the deal to me.

Citizen Men's Eco Drive Watch with Black Dial Analogue Display and Black Leather Strap CA0369-11E: Amazon.co.uk: Watches

Paid $277 shipped for this one, ETA auto movement.

Amazon.com: Zeno Men's 6273-G3 Godat Silver Automatic Dial Watch: Zeno: Watches


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

HiramRanger said:


> I paid $85 shipped for this watch. Seems like quite the deal to me.
> 
> Citizen Men's Eco Drive Watch with Black Dial Analogue Display and Black Leather Strap CA0369-11E: Amazon.co.uk: Watches
> 
> ...


Better luck than me. I get

5... 4... 3.... 2.... 1.... $150 more than Jomashop!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

HiramRanger said:


> I paid $85 shipped for this watch. Seems like quite the deal to me.
> 
> Citizen Men's Eco Drive Watch with Black Dial Analogue Display and Black Leather Strap CA0369-11E: Amazon.co.uk: Watches
> 
> ...


Yup. I got a Hamilton auto for $200.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Junghans by Willy Bogner are discounted on Bogner.com. The bracelets look super-solid, and the cases seem well-finished. The three-hander has bombe lugs like the AT. German review here with some pics.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

blackdot said:


> Junghans by Willy Bogner are discounted on Bogner.com. The bracelets look super-solid, and the cases seem well-finished. The three-hander has bombe lugs like the AT. German review here with some pics.


Good prices with the Euro down to $1.10. It doesn't look like they ship these to the US through. I can only find them through the German site. When I select US, they disappear.
Suchergebnisse für: 'junghans' | BOGNER.COM


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Amazon just dropped the price of the new Fossil Del Rey bullhead chrono by 25%, to $131 USD. This is the first time it's been on sale. It's not a mechaquartz, but it's pretty certain it has a Seiko 1/5s chrono movement used in the SNN series watches. I just ordered one but won't see it for a couple of months (had to ship to my folks in Florida and they'll bring it north in the spring).

Amazon link


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Aitch said:


> Amazon just dropped the price of the new Fossil Del Rey bullhead chrono by 25%, to $131 USD. This is the first time it's been on sale. It's not a mechaquartz, but it's pretty certain it has a Seiko 1/5s chrono movement used in the SNN series watches. I just ordered one but won't see it for a couple of months (had to ship to my folks in Florida and they'll bring it north in the spring).
> 
> Amazon link


e

Well that didn't last long. They're now down to one used that doesn't look like the one you pictured.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> e
> 
> Well that didn't last long. They're now down to one used that doesn't look like the one you pictured.


Hmm, I may have posted the wrong link.

Try this http://www.amazon.com/Fossil-CH2973...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00PW3HNPK


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

There it is!

Jacob Time has the Kenneth Cole KC1932 on sale for $69. The coupon code at checkout BOOM52010 takes it down to *$65.55*.

Yeah, I know, the dreaded fashion brand. But it looks like a nice entry-level skeleton watch. Actually readable dial, which is somewhat unusual for skeletons. Gunmetal, croc leather strap and mechanical wind. I believe WUS established that these have Sea-Gull movements in them.

Kenneth Cole Mens Watch KC1932


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

I own a Kenneth Cole skeleton. Yes, they use Sea-Gull movements. It runs well and looks great.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Aitch said:


> Amazon just dropped the price of the new Fossil Del Rey bullhead chrono by 25%, to $131 USD. This is the first time it's been on sale. It's not a mechaquartz, but it's pretty certain it has a Seiko 1/5s chrono movement used in the SNN series watches. I just ordered one but won't see it for a couple of months (had to ship to my folks in Florida and they'll bring it north in the spring).
> 
> Amazon link


Yea I saw this too and jumped on it immediately.. a couple days ago when they restocked, it was back up to $170+ and before that at $148... can't wait to get me hands on it.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

arislan said:


> Yea I saw this too and jumped on it immediately.. a couple days ago when they restocked, it was back up to $170+ and before that at $148... can't wait to get me hands on it.


Post photos! I won't see mine till the end of April lol. Anything for a deal.... Couldn't bear to buy it at $235 Canadian.


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

Monsters keep creeping down on Amazon. The Orange with bracelet (SRP309) is at $165.31 now!

http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SRP309-...cp_3_4FX5?ie=UTF8&refRID=0QSFZN7TKHEQG12PDVXE


----------



## Mech4niq (Feb 25, 2014)

arislan said:


> Yea I saw this too and jumped on it immediately.. a couple days ago when they restocked, it was back up to $170+ and before that at $148... can't wait to get me hands on it.


Went up to $140 now.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I really like the looks of this ... Peugeot Men's MK910SBK Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Black Watch
Has three subdials for day, month and 12/24 hour, with date at 4:30 and a big, sweeping second hand. A little Speedy Pro-looking -- OK, maybe from quite a distance.

With coupon code RMN15OFF at Kohls.com it's *$243.27 *with free shipping. That's $75 less than the next-lowest price I'm seeing anywhere else.

Peugeot Stainless Steel Automatic Leather Skeleton Watch - MK910SBK - Men


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Makes me happy to be able to contribute to this thread.

Christopher Ward nearly new sale - amazing prices for US people from the non-EC UK price with the favorable conversion rate.

A lot of options but some have sold out (e.g. C1000 Typhoon).

Nearly New Watches - Christopher Ward


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I really like the looks of this ... *Peugeot Men's MK910SBK Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Black Watch*
> 
> Has three subdials for day, month and 12/24 hour, with date at 4:30 and a big, sweeping second hand. A little Speedy Pro-looking -- OK, maybe from quite a distance.
> 
> ...


BJs shopping club carries those. Noticed them when I was scanning the glass case, but wasn't intrigued enough to notice the price.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> Makes me happy to be able to contribute to this thread.
> 
> Christopher Ward nearly new sale - amazing prices for US people from the non-EC UK price with the favorable conversion rate.
> 
> ...


I cannot get the Nearly New page to appear when I switch to USD. Is that expected? I've tried two different browsers, and I'm pretty sure I've seen this before at other ChW sales.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

watchcrank said:


> I cannot get the Nearly New page to appear when I switch to USD. Is that expected? I've tried two different browsers, and I'm pretty sure I've seen this before at other ChW sales.


Yes, its only on the UK page. If you are in the US, you can still buy from the UK page and pay the non-EC price in GBP (on current rates, the amount will be much lower than the USD one on the corresponding US page). I saw a C60 auto on leather for $338 which is crazy low.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Makes me happy to be able to contribute to this thread.
> 
> Christopher Ward nearly new sale - amazing prices for US people from the non-EC UK price with the favorable conversion rate.
> 
> ...


The C9 MKII Jumping Hour for under a grand to the U.S. Whoa.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> Yes, its only on the UK page. If you are in the US, you can still buy from the UK page and pay the non-EC price in GBP (on current rates, the amount will be much lower than the USD one on the corresponding US page). I saw a C60 auto on leather for $338 which is crazy low.


Got it. Thanks for clearing up my confusion. 

Price on the slimline handwinder is tempting, but it's a little too big for my tastes, and even were it not, it's not obvious to me where it would fit in my wearing patterns.


----------



## tmac6767 (Dec 7, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> Yes, its only on the UK page. If you are in the US, you can still buy from the UK page and pay the non-EC price in GBP (on current rates, the amount will be much lower than the USD one on the corresponding US page). I saw a C60 auto on leather for $338 which is crazy low.


Thank you sir! I am about US $360 poorer, Appreciate it  . Does anyone know how/if I will have to pay US custom tax on this international order?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

tmac6767 said:


> Thank you sir! I am about US $360 poorer, Appreciate it  . Does anyone know how/if I will have to pay US custom tax on this international order?


No customs/tax on standard shipping. Expedited shipping may or may not incur taxes.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Makes me happy to be able to contribute to this thread.
> 
> Christopher Ward nearly new sale - amazing prices for US people from the non-EC UK price with the favorable conversion rate.
> 
> A lot of options but some have sold out (e.g. C1000 Typhoon).


The C1000 is still showing in stock for me. And a ceramic/titanium-cased 7750 chrono pilot for a little over $870? If I hadn't already ordered a few watches over the past month, I'd be seriously tempted.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

JamesWWIII said:


> The C1000 is still showing in stock for me. And a ceramic/titanium-cased 7750 chrono pilot for a little over $870? If I hadn't already ordered a few watches over the past month, I'd be seriously tempted.


It shows but when you add it to cart, it will disappear. Same thing for half the watches on the sale. The CW nearly new sale moves quick - no doubt because they're a great value.


----------



## alexstraza (Nov 19, 2014)

I like the ch wards but they seem to have a really bad resale value... Just from what I've seen on ebay


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

alexstraza said:


> I like the ch wards but they seem to have a really bad resale value... Just from what I've seen on ebay


I don't think so. Its not much different to similar brands, and actually comparatively better. If you buy nearly new, you should be able to recover most of your cost. There are so many selling on ebay for higher prices than nearly new (typically turning profits just after the NN sales). If you buy it brand new without any discounts, you will take a hit however.


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks CWARD for getting my hopes up on buying a trident only to show "out of stock" when I try to buy an "in stock" watch. Talk about killing my buzz.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow, this is nicer than I expected. Might be a keeper.


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Makes me happy to be able to contribute to this thread.
> 
> Christopher Ward nearly new sale - amazing prices for US people from the non-EC UK price with the favorable conversion rate.
> 
> ...


I've been monitoring the GBP-USD rates for the past month and been checking the CWard site for the sale. I couldn't believe the day the sale went live, I forgot to check . Missed out on the C3 white dial that i've been really looking forward to.

Good thing I got the last silver dial C3 with browb strap though  It would have been perfect if I got the white dial, but it comes with the black strap though. Maybe they'll have another sale around Father's Day with the US getting more stronger, then i'll definitely get the white dial.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm thinking of getting the white dial PVD gold C3 for my dad. Seems no one is buying it.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Again for the US-ians, Woot has a few Timexes from 17.99 to 37.99 +$5 shipping (for any number of items)

Timex Men's Quartz Watches

Today only.

They're also running specials on mesh watches (home page, mostly Akribox XXIV) and misc. mushroom-y watches in the Watch section but none of those happen to appeal to me. They're also doing Bulova in the watch section with a lot of nice watches at prices that are only decent/fair but not amazing.


----------



## uber_uter (Jan 19, 2015)

arislan said:


> Yea I saw this too and jumped on it immediately.. a couple days ago when they restocked, it was back up to $170+ and before that at $148... can't wait to get me hands on it.


When you receive it, can you check the size of the watch box? I'm thinking of using a mail forwarding service but only if the shipping is reasonable. Amazon shows 9 x 9 x 7.5 inches which seems unlikely.


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

uber_uter said:


> When you receive it, can you check the size of the watch box? I'm thinking of using a mail forwarding service but only if the shipping is reasonable. Amazon shows 9 x 9 x 7.5 inches which seems unlikely.


Amazon is crazy with their shipment boxes, at least for prime members. Ordered this coupler couple months back, and the box it came with was 10 x 7.5 x 3 inches. I remember because my buddy and I were dumbfounded about it. I was expecting it to be mailed in a little padded envelope, but it was boxed. Heck, it even had the air pillow for protection. It's a coupler in a plastic zip.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

F-C Peking to Paris auto chrono $1,190 on Amazon and ~$1250 on FleaBay. They were ~$3000 when first released. Not a time-limited bargain, but quite attractive all the same given what F-C three-handers cost now.










The panda is rather good-looking and reminds me a little of the Omega 3559 Schumacher Speedy.










The movement is well-decorated with a sweet rotor, also found on the more expensive Blancpain Leman Flyback LE.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Vostok Europe sale at Touch of Modern. Automatics starting at $265.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/i/H3E2MH86


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Hamilton Khaki quartz for $149 with code *AFFFIELD149*

Hamilton Khaki Field H74451833 Men's Watch


----------



## blackhawk163 (Jan 18, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Hamilton Khaki quartz for $149 with code *AFFFIELD149*
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Field H74451833 Men's Watch


must hold out.....


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

You guys are evil.


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Hamilton Khaki quartz for $149 with code *AFFFIELD149*
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Field H74451833 Men's Watch


Where do you find the Ashford codes?

Edit: nevermind, found them on Ebates


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

blackdot said:


> F-C Peking to Paris auto chrono $1,190 on Amazon and ~$1250 on FleaBay. They were ~$3000 when first released.


Then they were overpriced when first released. Even this is pushing it.

Now if we were talking about one of their in-house movements, then maybe, but this is yet another 7750 chrono.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Doorbuster prices on Victorinox at Jomashop. This is a popular model amongst a few members here for a great price

New Alliance Auto $395
Victorinox Alliance Mechanical Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch 241669


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Is this a good deal? I love this watch.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

nello said:


> Is this a good deal? I love this watch.


I think it is a good deal. The lowest I've seen it was at $389 during a jomashop ebay daily deals.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Sturmanskie on sale at Touch of Modern.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/sturmanskie-f4cba39c-95da-48f6-b254-bdc8782cfabe?open=1


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

nello said:


> Is this a good deal? I love this watch.


Are you kidding - that's an amazing watch (and remember I was the first to get one here ). I bought it for $414 last year. Go here to see many pictures and discussions over mine - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/could-not-resist-vsa-alliance-mechanical-arrived-1070513.html


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Maratac SR-1 $249 and dropping on Massdrop. Seems like good bit of watch for the money.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/maratac-sr-1-watch


----------



## Javier2.0T (Jan 18, 2015)

Jomashop has the Speedmaster 3570.50 in stock ready to ship for $3,350. that's close to what a used one from kringkily is going for. Its not exactly affordable, but a good deal in my opinion. They also have the new reference number with the collectors box for about $360 more.

Omega Speedmaster Professional Chronograph Moon Watch 3570.50


----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

footie said:


> Maratac SR-1 $249 and dropping on Massdrop. Seems like good bit of watch for the money.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/maratac-sr-1-watch


Cheaper on their own site last I looked.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

Harpo said:


> Cheaper on their own site last I looked.


I just checked, and they are $349 at CountyComm.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks guys.








And thanks for the advice blowfish.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

nello said:


> Thanks guys.
> And thanks for the advice blowfish.


You're welcome. Happy to enable  I should keep a running list of owners of this watch on my thread. I think there are at least four now.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> You're welcome. Happy to enable  I should keep a running list of owners of this watch on my thread. I think there are at least four now.


Mine just arrived today. It's beautiful.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

JamesWWIII said:


> Mine just arrived today. It's beautiful.


Yes, you, DrVenkman, me and nello are the only ones. Now I don't feel so exclusive anymore <stupid smilies aren't showing up on WUS now>


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

I will post pics in your thread when I get it.


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Hamilton Khaki quartz for $149 with code *AFFFIELD149*
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Field H74451833 Men's Watch


Anyone correct me if I am wrong but this goes on sale for 149 pretty frequently? Only asking because I really want one and always forget about it. Would buy now...but I literally JUST ordered a Steinhart, and if I can wait I would prefer to.


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

BudLynn said:


> Anyone correct me if I am wrong but this goes on sale for 149 pretty frequently? Only asking because I really want one and always forget about it. Would buy now...but I literally JUST ordered a Steinhart, and if I can wait I would prefer to.


It's been there at least three times within the past couple months to my recollection.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

JamesWWIII said:


> I just checked, and they are $349 at CountyComm.


Sometimes CountyComm prices are lower in the shopping basket than on the page.


----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Sometimes CountyComm prices are lower in the shopping basket than on the page.


Often the page has two different prices, you have to look carefully. It is a bit of a haphazard way of doing business if you ask me, you may well notice this with shipping if you do indeed order from them. But the watch is nice (albeit way too big for me...)


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> You're welcome. Happy to enable  I should keep a running list of owners of this watch on my thread. I think there are at least four now.


I've been meaning to ask, is your piece a white dial one or it just looks like it? I've mentioned in the other thread that I missed the CW C3 white dial and im thinking that I should just get this watch instead. After seeing your Alliance, I would think that you have a white one.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

mikekol said:


> I've been meaning to ask, is your piece a white dial one or it just looks like it? I've mentioned in the other thread that I missed the CW C3 white dial and im thinking that I should just get this watch instead. After seeing your Alliance, I would think that you have a white one.


As described on the official VSA website, the best way to describe the dial color is "eggshell". Its sort of between white and beige, definitely looks white in good light or photos with camera flash but beige in some others. Here you see first pic with flash, second without. This is considered the white/silver dial version. There are only two versions total - black and eggshell. I have found that I prefer the beige/eggshell color to a pure white dial.




Many real life pics on my thread - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/could-not-resist-vsa-alliance-mechanical-arrived-1070513.html


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> As described on the official VSA website, the best way to describe the dial color is "eggshell". Its sort of between white and beige, definitely looks white in good light or photos with camera flash but beige in some others. Here you see first pic with flash, second without. This is considered the white/silver dial version. There are only two versions total - black and eggshell. I have found that I prefer the beige/eggshell color to a pure white dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful watch. Nice strap too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

Had to pull the trigger on the Victorinox. Jomashop offers a deluxe watch repair kit for $7 at checkout, regular $30 or so, and I was also able to use a coupon code for a free RadioShack repair kit (mostly screwdrivers, while the $7 included some watch link adjustment tools). Click on coupon codes at the bottom of checkout page. This will be my most expensive watch yet, and my 4th since finding this site a few months ago...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

cyberpunks2000 said:


> Had to pull the trigger on the Victorinox. Jomashop offers a deluxe watch repair kit for $7 at checkout, regular $30 or so, and I was also able to use a coupon code for a free RadioShack repair kit (mostly screwdrivers, while the $7 included some watch link adjustment tools). Click on coupon codes at the bottom of checkout page. This will be my most expensive watch yet, and my 4th since finding this site a few months ago...


Welcome, you are No. 5 ! The Worn&Wound review sold me this watch, among others (damn you Zach/Ilya/Blake), and now we have four others. I do highly recommend getting a good strap for dressing it up. When you get your watch please post pictures, if possible in the thread I linked above. Lets take the discussion there, I feel we are hijacking the bargains..

This is the link to the VSA Alliance Mechanical thread - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/could-not-resist-vsa-alliance-mechanical-arrived-1070513.html

and also post on the Incoming thread in f71 !


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

I know nothing at all about this brand, but this is $16 at myhabit.com.

What's up with that solid black second hand, btw?


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

This Android with Seiko automatic movement is on "final sale" at the company's webstore for $70. Amazon has 2 left in stock for $179. Pretty simple math if this type of watch is your thing.








ANDROID Pioneer Automatic AD683BBU


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomadeals today only has Tag Heuer Formula One Chronographs on sale for $845. Yeah, it's one of the quartz models, but it's the lowest price I think I've seen on this particular one, which I think is the nicest-looking.

JomaDeals.com: Daily Special


----------



## idleanthony (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi all! Long time lurker, but first post. Please don't think I'm a shill...

I have been looking for this version of the Komandirskie K-34 for a long time. It has a GMT with a rotating inner bezel, which are features that my collection is lacking. I've also been wanting a Russian watch and this looks very "Russian" to me!









The watch's retail value is somewhere between $170 and $190 on various Russian websites (meranom, christopolcity, etc...) but I have found that it is out of stock at these websites. I was searching on ebay and almost bid on a watch for $175, but decided to hold off... Today I was searching through ebay again and found this new listing:

VOSTOK KOMANDIRSKIE K 34 350007 Russian Watch New Analog Mechanical Automatic | eBay

They are selling the watch for $134 plus $14 worldwide shipping. Not only do they have the watch in stock, but it costs much less than retail. Is this too good to be true? Is there a catch? I am extremely tempted to pull the trigger on one of these babies, but I can't help but be a little suspicious. The seller has 100% feedback but only 66 reviews... What do you guys think?

P.S. the same seller also has other K-34 dials for sale for $134 + $14 shipping.


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jomadeals today only has Tag Heuer Formula One Chronographs on sale for $845. Yeah, it's one of the quartz models, but it's the lowest price I think I've seen on this particular one, which I think is the nicest-looking.
> 
> JomaDeals.com: Daily Special
> 
> View attachment 3268386


That's about $100 below Joma's usual price. With them quoting the savings of the supposed list of $1450, it makes it seem more of a value than it really is. If you search for that model, you get the search result

Tag Heuer Formula One Chornograph Black Dial&#8230;
$945.00 (SAVE 35%) 
MSRP: $1450.00

... and when you click the link, the price is $54 more ...

Tag Heuer Formula One Chornograph Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch CAZ1110.BA0877
Tag Heuer Formula One Chornograph Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch CAZ1110.BA0877
Retail Price: $1,450.00
Savings: $451 (31%)
Shipping: (Within US)FREE
Sale Price: $999.00

It is a nice Tag, though.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

idleanthony said:


> Hi all! Long time lurker, but first post. Please don't think I'm a shill...
> 
> I have been looking for this version of the Komandirskie K-34 for a long time. It has a GMT with a rotating inner bezel, which are features that my collection is lacking. I've also been wanting a Russian watch and this looks very "Russian" to me!
> 
> ...


I don't know about too good to be true, but he's a seller with relatively low feedback number. Many of the pictures don't look like they're his -- they may be from other sites (like sales from Zenitar for example) but I could be mistaken.

The question is whether the $40 saved is worth the risk. Maybe it is, since the overall price of the watch isn't that much.

Another option is another new sales site that's come up -- komandirskie.com. it's in Russian, you pay in Rubles, it looks kind of sketch, but some folks in the Russian forum have had luck there. My understanding is that you have to e-mail the owner first, who will send you a PayPal invoice for shipping to the U.S. Currently, the K-34 is going for about $130 USD there.
Часы "Командирские" | Часы завода "Восток" - "Магазин часов Komandirskie.com"


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

OK, now the deal of the day @ jomashop is a rather handsome Baume and Mercier Capeland White Dial Chronograph Mens Watch 10006 at 50% off ...

Retail Price: $7,500.00
Savings: $3750 (50%)
Shipping: (Within US)FREE
Sale Price:$4975.00
Deal of the Day Price: $3,750.00

http://ep.yimg.com/ay/jomashop/baum...e-dial-chronograph-mens-watch-m0a10006-20.jpg


----------



## idleanthony (Mar 12, 2015)

Perdendosi said:


> I don't know about too good to be true, but he's a seller with relatively low feedback number. Many of the pictures don't look like they're his -- they may be from other sites (like sales from Zenitar for example) but I could be mistaken.
> 
> The question is whether the $40 saved is worth the risk. Maybe it is, since the overall price of the watch isn't that much.
> 
> ...


Ah, someone purchased it on eBay, so I guess the point is moot. Thanks for the tip about the Russian site, good to know that the watch can be had for a similar price there. I'll definitely be sending the owner an email to ask about shipping to the states.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

idleanthony said:


> Hi all! Long time lurker, but first post. Please don't think I'm a shill...
> 
> I have been looking for this version of the Komandirskie K-34 for a long time. It has a GMT with a rotating inner bezel, which are features that my collection is lacking. I've also been wanting a Russian watch and this looks very "Russian" to me!
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I'd jump for the $40 savings but I got my K-34 here on WUS from a fellow member. I can, however, recommend it VERY highly. It's one of my favorite watches...love the yellow, the full-face lume, and it keeps great time. The deployant is a little sharp but I haven't even bothered to sand it down...maybe as I wear it more in the summer...or maybe it goes on a nato or something for the warm months.


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

Amazon has the Blue Ray with rubber for $125.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A6G7F3S...K3CPAQ9XDJ3W1RA&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_p=2055170062


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

tcortinag said:


> Amazon has the Blue Ray with rubber for $125.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A6G7F3S...K3CPAQ9XDJ3W1RA&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_p=2055170062


I was hoping for a better deal on that one 

I picked up the Pepsi Mako on rubber after the Black Friday shopping holidays (shopping week) for USD $75.

I do kind of want to"collect the whole set" since I really like the Mako, but it being on rubber is a bit of a limitation. The rubber is fine quality, but it's not enough of a price difference from the bracelet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2015)

Ignore, last poster beat me to it.


----------



## Artboy (Feb 21, 2015)

JamesWWIII said:


> View attachment 3263362
> 
> 
> I know nothing at all about this brand, but this is $16 at myhabit.com.
> ...


I ordered one of those (brown strap, red seconds hand) from Amazon a while back on a whim, think it was like $20. Honestly...it is literally worth $16 or whatever they're selling it for. Incredibly cheap-feeling watch. Mine came with a nice-ish looking leather band, fairly thick, so there's that. Worth it for that I guess. The ticking from the mechanism in mine is very loud...I can hear it outside of the watch box. Crystal on mine was smudged on the INside somehow.

My example is kind of a POS. What can you expect for under $20 though? Which is a shame, because I like the design of the dial/case. Just wish it were of higher quality.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> I was hoping for a better deal on that one
> 
> I picked up the Pepsi Mako on rubber after the Black Friday shopping holidays (shopping week) for USD $75.
> 
> I do kind of want to"collect the whole set" since I really like the Mako, but it being on rubber is a bit of a limitation. The rubber is fine quality, but it's not enough of a price difference from the bracelet.


I had the black mako in bracelet and purchased another in rubber, and trust me sir, the rubber is not worth it. Not only is it TOO LONG for my 7.2", the dolphin logo looked innocently childish.

I cut the end of the rubber and smoothed the sharp ending. Wore it for a week and then realized the dolphin logo was the reason for my agony. I threw it out later and put it on a NATO.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Casio MDV-300D Marlin for $27.25 with free shipping.

http://www.amazon.com/Casio-General...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B000V7ERCY


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

Bulova Men's 97B122 Precisionist Chronograph for $199 for the next 20 hours or so. Amazon is selling this watch for $330.








https://www.blingdaily.com


----------



## Fuel Fire Desire (Dec 25, 2014)

JamesWWIII said:


> Bulova Men's 97B122 Precisionist Chronograph for $199 for the next 20 hours or so. Amazon is selling this watch for $330.
> 
> View attachment 3296130
> 
> https://www.blingdaily.com


i got mine through Amazon for $200 shipped a couple months ago. For some reason the price on amazon for this watch is like a roller coaster. The day before I bought it for $200 it was $250, the day after it was $300. I've seen it as high as $450 on there and as low as $199.


----------



## Wara_Wara (Feb 25, 2014)

Seiko Men's SSC143 Stainless Steel Solar Watch with Link Bracelet $175


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

Hey folks, is this a bargain?
This link says it is a Seiko 5, but it is an Orange Monster, right?
Seiko 5 Sports Automatic Monster Diver Watch SRP309J1 SRP309


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

flying.fish said:


> Hey folks, is this a bargain?
> This link says it is a Seiko 5, but it is an Orange Monster, right?
> Seiko 5 Sports Automatic Monster Diver Watch SRP309J1 SRP309
> View attachment 3302434


Edit: if this site is definitely selling the J version, that may be worth it. Otherwise you can get them off Amazon for K versions for $167.


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

I agree, but I have to make sure if this is the real Seiko Monster or not. Because it says Seiko 5... Is monster a Seiko 5?



carpoon said:


> Edit: if this site is definitely selling the J version, that may be worth it. Otherwise you can get them off Amazon for K versions for $167.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

That one is a monster.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

I would go with part number/model number. I ordered a vsa last week. (Not from sports watch store)The description says silver dial. It is eggshell/white. It is only made in white and black dials. There is no silver.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

How does one know it's the J version ?

I have a orange Monster, but there's only an indication of the movement (mov't Japan 4R36-01J8 R 2).

Stefan


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

So what do you say about the link?



nello said:


> I would go with part number/model number. I ordered a vsa last week. The description says silver dial. It is eggshell/white. It is only made in white and black dials. There is no silver.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

flying.fish said:


> I agree, but I have to make sure if this is the real Seiko Monster or not. Because it says Seiko 5... Is monster a Seiko 5?


Seiko downplays it, but pretty much all their non-Prospex divers (and arguably some Prospex) are close cousins with their Seiko 5 line. In this case it's correct and it's an "Orange Monster generation 2."


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

gliderbee said:


> How does one know it's the J version ?
> 
> I have a orange Monster, but there's only an indication of the movement (mov't Japan 4R36-01J8 R 2).
> 
> ...


The model number ends in "J1" -- Japanese Domestic Market version with the Japanese date wheel -- usually Japanese/English instead of English/Spanish. Not an ironclad guarantee that it's made in Japan but close to it. To confirm the dial will say "Made in Japan" as opposed to "Japan Mov't" or just listing the movement number. If yours doesn't say "Made in Japan" in those words and/or the date wheel has Spanish on it, it's not a J1 variant (AFAIK-- monster owners feel free to chime in.)

The J1 variants are presumably more desirable than K1 (usually made in Malaysia for export markets) but I've not personally run across a quality difference I can notice-- but some have. I could see paying more for the JDM version but not a lot more.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

flying.fish said:


> So what do you say about the link?


They are cool. Sometimes have great prices. I bought an skx009j from them for 169 on solid oyster. It was a great deal at the time. May still be. They are in Singapore I believe. Shipping took ten days to NC. Customs did search the box it was in, or it may have come faster. If that is the picture and model number they are posting up, and that is the model you want, you are good. 
Actually, if you are seriously concerned, you could email them. I asked several questions before buying. "Is the warranty card stamped and dated?" "Seiko box?" "Real instruction booklet?" The answer was yes to all three. They responded to me every time within 24 hrs. I got very good service. I will buy from them again.
Sorry I did not elaborate earlier. I was too lazy to click on your link.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you all, I pulled the trigger!  Looking forwad to wear it with NATO straps...


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

We need more bargains posted!!!!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

flying.fish said:


> Hey folks, is this a bargain?
> This link says it is a Seiko 5, but it is an Orange Monster, right?
> Seiko 5 Sports Automatic Monster Diver Watch SRP309J1 SRP309


Would jump on it if it were the BLACK dial... Oh well.

Thanks for sharing. Nice deal for a J-model if you're into ORANGE.


----------



## the77 (Jan 2, 2014)

Various Columbia Fieldmasters on Woot again for $19.99-24.99.

http://accessories.woot.com/offers/columbia-mens-fieldmaster-watch-your-choice-1?ref=cnt_dly_img

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Hamilton Jazzmaster for $748 with code DMJAZZ748

Hamilton H37616131

Concord C1 chronometer for $1678 with code DMBIG1678

Concord C1 0320104 Men's Watch


----------



## rich_d_jones (Aug 5, 2014)

Looking for dress watches (Nomos/Stowa style) I came up with a thread about Steven Alan watches? Mean nothing to me in the UK but the US website has a Miyota powered rose gold watch with horween leather strap for sale at $95 instead of $330,,, 21 Jewel Automatic Watch | Steven Alan


----------



## tejon (Feb 22, 2015)

rich_d_jones said:


> Looking for dress watches (Nomos/Stowa style) I came up with a thread about Steven Alan watches? Mean nothing to me in the UK but the US website has a Miyota powered rose gold watch with horween leather strap for sale at $95 instead of $330,,, 21 Jewel Automatic Watch | Steven Alan


Code SPRINGFEVER takes another 15% off. (Always check retailmenot, folks!)


----------



## sidefx (Nov 12, 2014)

tejon said:


> Code SPRINGFEVER takes another 15% off. (Always check retailmenot, folks!)


$80 is a pretty good deal. What exactly is sapphire coating?


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Seiko SNZG09 for $82.58 at AreaTrend

Seiko Men's 5 Automatic SNZG09K Green Nylon Automatic Watch

Not stop the presses, but I rarely see them under $100 from U.S. dealers. This has an OD dial which looks black in Seiko's stock photography.










Thanks to cal..45 for the color-true photograph.


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

the77 said:


> Various Columbia Fieldmasters on Woot again for $19.99-24.99.
> 
> Columbia Men's Fieldmaster Watch - Your Choice - Accessories & Watches
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well that was fast...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The Schnoop Store's eBay site seems to have a number of watches at prices better than I'm seeing anywhere else.

http://stores.ebay.com/The-Shnoop-Store/_i.html?_nkw=watch&_armrs=1&_from=R10&_ipg=&_trksid=p2047675

Two that caught my eye:

Seiko Men's SKA475 Kinetic silver dial - $78.99








Citizen Eco-Drive AT2225-03T BRT 3.0 Chronograph - $108.99


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

This looks decent IMO

ESQ by Movado Men's Capital Watch for $125 + free shipping - 07301469


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Londo Mollari said:


> Seiko SNZG09 for $82.58 at AreaTrend
> 
> Seiko Men's 5 Automatic SNZG09K Green Nylon Automatic Watch
> 
> ...


Go figure - changed into this watch this evening. Good watch for that price.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, that Watchery sale includes an Omega Seamaster Men's Aqua Terra GMT Auto Chrono SS White Dial 231.10.44.52.04.001 on deep sale, and when you stack the coupon code CRTAB10 at checkout it takes it down to *$4,500*. That's a good $500-$600 less than ANYBODY else has this watch, at least.

Damn, I wish I had that kind of money.

http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?iq=1&bo_products_id=0&bo_products_variance_id=266545&promotion_code=WMP7173030915160436451266545


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Longines Conquest Chronograph with L688 movement for $1375. Not a bad deal as far as Longines goes.

Longines Conquest Chronograph Silver Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch L27434766 - Jomashop


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Longines Conquest Chronograph with L688 movement for $1375. Not a bad deal as far as Longines goes.
> 
> Longines Conquest Chronograph Silver Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch L27434766 - Jomashop
> 
> View attachment 3331042


That's exceptional for a brand-exclusive column wheel 7750 chrono from a heritage company. How the hell does Jomashop do this?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> That's exceptional for a brand-exclusive column wheel 7750 chrono from a heritage company. How the hell does Jomashop do this?


So is it column wheel or is it 7750 ?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> So is it column wheel or is it 7750 ?


Both. Custom exclusive by ETA for Longines. You can see the blued wheel through the display back. This movement is in a few of their chronos. This, the Conquest Classic, the Saint-Imier, Heritage. I think it's in all those at least.










Although I guess this would be the 7753 as the 30
minute register is at 3.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

The Seiko Outlet in Seattle is closing, and they're clearing out their stock at 60% to 75% off.

Send Brian an email to see what they have available, he's a good guy to work with.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/seiko-seattle-outlet-store-closing-everything-60-75%-off-1684986.html


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

Evine has the Deep Blue Sea 500 chrono in rose gold on clearance for 137$ Only in the white/white variant but that still is 2 tons of watch for such a low price. Swiss quartz, sapphire and their extra heavy bracelet:

Deep Blue 45mm Sea 500M Swiss Chronograph Stainless Steel Bracelet evine.com


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Christopher Ward C11s on clearance. Get from the EU site (weak euro).


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

Link? I don't see any clearance items on their UK or EU sites.



blowfish89 said:


> Christopher Ward C11s on clearance. Get from the EU site (weak euro).


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

YellowBullet said:


> Link? I don't see any clearance items on their UK or EU sites.


I was trying also... couldn't find them when you click over to UK/EU sites either...

Which may save me from an unneeded impulse buy! :-d


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

You guys need to subscribe to crap and be prepared. Here is the link http://www.christopherward.com/sale...earance+Preview+-+USA&utm_campaign=19/03/2015


----------



## tejon (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice price on this B-42: FORTIS 42mm B-42 Flieger Swiss Valjoux 7750 Automatic Chronograph Rubber Strap Watch evine.com

$918 with code NEWCUST

Pic from google (different strap):


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Nvmnd


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

blowfish89 said:


> You guys need to subscribe to crap and be prepared. Here is the link Watch Sale - Christopher Ward


I am subscribed... When you click on either the UK/EU link the sale disappears, and crap...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

C11 Makaira Pro on bracelet ordered: $425! I really was NOT in the market for yet another watch, and truth be told, I didn't have the greatest experience with CW last year when I ordered a "nearly new" C60 that arrived with a "spinning" bezel insert. However, I was able to return it after some lackluster communication back and forth with CW customer service. Regardless, the C11 Makaira just looks gorgeous and at too good of a price to pass up.


blowfish89 said:


> You guys need to subscribe to crap and be prepared. Here is the link Watch Sale - Christopher Ward


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

blowfish89 said:


> You guys need to subscribe to crap and be prepared. Here is the link Watch Sale - Christopher Ward


Gah! I can't decide if I want to pull the trigger on the C11. I've wanted one for a while but at the same time I'd like to find a watch from a brand I don't already own. =/ Decisions decisions!!!


----------



## RayRayWatches (Nov 23, 2014)

$130 Nice price for a well designed piece imo - only a few days left to fund

Swiss Concept Dual-Time Aviator Watch | RocketHub

Vid review here:


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

theague said:


> Gah! I can't decide if I want to pull the trigger on the C11. I've wanted one for a while but at the same time I'd like to find a watch from a brand I don't already own. =/ Decisions decisions!!!


I shall take the Scooter C60 off your hands in that case (I can give you my regular blue C60 if you please )
I have heard great things about the AR and the museum-grade sapphire crystal of the C11.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

C11 MSL incoming! Just when I thought I was done. Can't pass up that deal though...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hankton (Mar 11, 2015)

tejon said:


> Nice price on this B-42: FORTIS 42mm B-42 Flieger Swiss Valjoux 7750 Automatic Chronograph Rubber Strap Watch evine.com
> 
> $918 with code NEWCUST
> 
> ...


This will most likely be even less at 5 P.M. CT Today, if you are interested check back then. Once items go on air at Evine, then tend to have prices lowered.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Fortis is the new Invicta.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

DrVenkman said:


> C11 MSL incoming! Just when I thought I was done. Can't pass up that deal though...


I am just waiting for you to post in the Incoming thread so I can make fun of your (little) self-control.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

And Tudor is the new Timex? Please elaborate....


blowfish89 said:


> Fortis is the new Invicta.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

blowfish89 said:


> I shall take the Scooter C60 off your hands in that case (I can give you my regular blue C60 if you please )
> I have heard great things about the AR and the museum-grade sapphire crystal of the C11.


The Scooter ain't going nowhere! =P

Got the C11 Maikara Pro 500 for 322.92 euro. WAY Cheaper than ordering on the .com site. That's $359.57 (with shipping) vs the .com price of $425.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> And Tudor is the new Timex? Please elaborate....


Tudor does not have huge price fluctuations ranging from 25% to 90%. Fortis does. Invicta does.
They must be out of their mind pricing that 7750 at 4k.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> I am just waiting for you to post in the Incoming thread so I can make fun of your (little) self-control.


Yeah, gonna no post there. I should probably unsubscribe from this thread. At least I've had a fairy steady "one in one out" for the past few weeks. My watch box is naked waiting for the C. ward, Stowa and Archimede. Just have my VSA, Sinn 556, Steinhart OVM and my three beaters

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

I've got two Deep Blue in f29 right now so they need to sell in order to fund this latest purchase and probably another one in the near future.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

DrVenkman said:


> Yeah, gonna no post there. I should probably unsubscribe from this thread. At least I've had a fairy steady "one in one out" for the past few weeks. My watch box is naked waiting for the C. ward, Stowa and Archimede. Just have my VSA, Sinn 556, Steinhart OVM and my three beaters


I would love it if you could sell a couple of my watches for me. I'm pretty lazy and possessive, and never sold one. That has surely limited my new buys which is not a bad thing at all.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

theague said:


> The Scooter ain't going nowhere! =P
> 
> Got the C11 Maikara Pro 500 for 322.92 euro. WAY Cheaper than ordering on the .com site. That's $359.57 (with shipping) vs the .com price of $425.


How? The bracelet version is coming up as 387.50 Eur, or $425 USD. The rubber version is coming up as 349.50 Eur, or $375 USD


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Perdendosi said:


> How? The bracelet version is coming up as 387.50 Eur, or $425 USD. The rubber version is coming up as 349.50 Eur, or $375 USD


Non-EC price. Noob.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Perdendosi said:


> How? The bracelet version is coming up as 387.50 Eur, or $425 USD. The rubber version is coming up as 349.50 Eur, or $375 USD


Put it in the cart, and change the country code to US, loses the VAT.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> Non-EC price. Noob.





BDC said:


> Put it in the cart, and change the country code to US, loses the VAT.


Heh, I naively believed that the prices shown, even on the .eu site, were without VAT (I guess I figured Chris just knew I was in the US).

Duh.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Perdendosi said:


> How? The bracelet version is coming up as 387.50 Eur, or $425 USD. The rubber version is coming up as 349.50 Eur, or $375 USD


See below 
Now it's an even better deal than you thought eh? 



blowfish89 said:


> Non-EC price. Noob.





BDC said:


> Put it in the cart, and change the country code to US, loses the VAT.


----------



## CeeJay (Aug 9, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> You guys need to subscribe to crap and be prepared. Here is the link Watch Sale - Christopher Ward


Picked up the C11 Vintage Edition for 275.42 euros shipped! I was thinking about buying one of the new C60's but this will give me a chance to try out the brand for what I feel is a great price!


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

theague said:


> See below
> Now it's an even better deal than you thought eh?


Indeed. I'm so close to pulling the trigger, but the 42mm non-round case, and 53+mm l-2-l makes me think it's just going to wear too dang big. The C11 vintage is gorgeous (I've always had my eye on the B&R 01) but I think it's too big as well. But for less than $300?... Not what I needed today...


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Perdendosi said:


> Indeed. I'm so close to pulling the trigger, but the 42mm non-round case, and 53+mm l-2-l makes me think it's just going to wear too dang big. The C11 vintage is gorgeous (I've always had my eye on the B&R 01) but I think it's too big as well. But for less than $300?... Not what I needed today...


Don't forget 60/60 man. You can return it if you don't like it for a full refund, including return shipping as long as it's in new condition. Just don't let your dogs or children get at it


----------



## tejon (Feb 22, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Tudor does not have huge price fluctuations ranging from 25% to 90%. Fortis does. Invicta does.
> They must be out of their mind pricing that 7750 at 4k.


That's a pretty weak analogy. For one thing, Invicta doesn't fluctuate between 25% and 90%, more like 70%-90% off their BS inflated MSRPs. If anything Fortis suffers from poor marketing and name recognition in the states, but you can't complain about their build quality. Maybe not 4k-worth, more like their ~2k "regular" prices on Amazon, and very solid for sub-1k.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Ok, I must be an f'ing idiot, because I cannot figure out how to get from the link within the "sale" email from CW to their European site. The link brings me to the US site and only allows me to purchase in US$. If I click to either the UK or Europe site, it removes any of the sale items from my cart. What the heck am I doing wrong? Thanks!


CeeJay said:


> Picked up the C11 Vintage Edition for 275.42 euros shipped! I was thinking about buying one of the new C60's but this will give me a chance to try out the brand for what I feel is a great price!


----------



## tejon (Feb 22, 2015)

Changing the .com to .eu worked for me. Or just search for C11 on the EU site.



dumberdrummer said:


> Ok, I must be an f'ing idiot, because I cannot figure out how to get from the link within the "sale" email from CW to their European site. The link brings me to the US site and only allows me to purchase in US$. If I click to either the UK or Europe site, it removes any of the sale items from my cart. What the heck am I doing wrong? Thanks!


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Ok, I must be an f'ing idiot, because I cannot figure out how to get from the link within the "sale" email from CW to their European site. The link brings me to the US site and only allows me to purchase in US$. If I click to either the UK or Europe site, it removes any of the sale items from my cart. What the heck am I doing wrong? Thanks!


Watch Sale - Christopher Ward

You're welcome.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Muchas gracias! (Now to figure out how to cancel my original order!)


JamesWWIII said:


> Watch Sale - Christopher Ward
> 
> You're welcome.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bulova Accutron Calibrator $538 with code DMCALI538

Bulova Accutron Calibrator 63B161 Men's Watch


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

theague said:


> Got the C11 Maikara Pro 500 for 322.92 euro. WAY Cheaper than ordering on the .com site. That's $359.57 (with shipping) vs the .com price of $425.


I got the same one for $357 shipped. One of my credit cards has a good exchange rate. Paypal would have been about $10 more.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Once I reordered it through the European site, mine came to $368.87 (shipped) on my BofA Visa Debit. That's $80 + less than it came to through the US site. I sent CW Customer Service an email earlier today requesting cancelation of the original order number, but it was already 9pm London time. I would expect that since I placed the original order after normal business hours and that the order still showed as "Processing" when I sent my cancelation request, that it shouldn't be an issue. Guess we'll see what sort of reply I get from them tomorrow...


RyanD said:


> I got the same one for $357 shipped. One of my credit cards has a good exchange rate. Paypal would have been about $10 more.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Its not a bargain post, but the reviews on this 1m$ AP on Jomashop are hilarious - Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Grande Complication Automatic White Gold Mens Watch 26566BC.OO.D305CR.01 - Jomashop

I actually searched Joma for "Junghans" and this was the first search result - that's how I found it.


----------



## NoLeftTurn (Apr 22, 2013)

Hamilton Field Watch for $149. Quartz, but still...
Ashford: Hamilton Men's Khaki Field Watch (H74451833) offer


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Its not a bargain post, but the reviews on this 1m$ AP on Jomashop are hilarious - Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Grande Complication Automatic White Gold Mens Watch 26566BC.OO.D305CR.01 - Jomashop


That _is_ a great deal&#8230;over $200 grand off retail!

Now where did I put my Amex Black card?


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Its not a bargain post, but the reviews on this 1m$ AP on Jomashop are hilarious - Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Grande Complication Automatic White Gold Mens Watch 26566BC.OO.D305CR.01 - Jomashop
> 
> I actually searched Joma for "Junghans" and this was the first search result - that's how I found it.


Rofl!!!!!! Just read this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Its not a bargain post, but the reviews on this 1m$ AP on Jomashop are hilarious - Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Grande Complication Automatic White Gold Mens Watch 26566BC.OO.D305CR.01 - Jomashop
> 
> I actually searched Joma for "Junghans" and this was the first search result - that's how I found it.


Effin hilarious blowfish. Made my Friday morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Somebody please talk me out of getting Stargate @ massdrop
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-...oduct Announcement 2015-03-19&mode=guest_open
Taplatk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Its not a bargain post, but the reviews on this 1m$ AP on Jomashop are hilarious - Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Grande Complication Automatic White Gold Mens Watch 26566BC.OO.D305CR.01 - Jomashop
> 
> I actually searched Joma for "Junghans" and this was the first search result - that's how I found it.


I had to read a few times. John Mcenroe's "you cannot be serious" comes to mind. Great find blowfish lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Seiko Orange Monster (SRP309) brand new for 167.00 with free shipping fulfilled by Amazon. Not bad at all...I am restraining myself for awhile in hopes you guys make a run on this and they sell out before I can buy one. GO!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AJK9CL4...&ascsubtag=e1b1e31c9c570f571d95bfb58a59e240_S


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

NoLeftTurn said:


> Hamilton Field Watch for $149. Quartz, but still...
> Ashford: Hamilton Men's Khaki Field Watch (H74451833) offer


I tried to use this code but couldn't get it to work. Just a FYI.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

pecha said:


> Somebody please talk me out of getting Stargate @ massdrop
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-...oduct Announcement 2015-03-19&mode=guest_open
> Taplatk





sirgilbert357 said:


> Seiko Orange Monster (SRP309) brand new for 167.00 with free shipping fulfilled by Amazon. Not bad at all...I am restraining myself for awhile in hopes you guys make a run on this and they sell out before I can buy one. GO!
> 
> Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SRP309 Classic Automatic Dive Watch: Seiko: Watches


Buy buy buy!! :-d :-d :-d


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

theague said:


> Buy buy buy!! :-d :-d :-d


Man, I REALLY want to, but that's one watch that will NOT blend in with the rest of my divers, which means the wifey would notice and I'd be in a bit of trouble, lol.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Man, I REALLY want to, but that's one watch that will NOT blend in with the rest of my divers, which means the wifey would notice and I'd be in a bit of trouble, lol.


That's exactly why I flip. She can't say a thing when the money is coming from the sale of another watch.


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

I like yellow, but man that orange is bright. No, my favourite diver is by ORIS - Oris Divers Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch 743-7673-4157MB - Jomashop On sale 50% off, but still over a $grand.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

theague said:


> That's exactly why I flip. She can't say a thing when the money is coming from the sale of another watch.


The only thing I'm close to being OK with flipping is a Hamilton quartz gent's that no one will want, lol. But I could likely get 200 bucks for it, so that WOULD cover the Monster...hmmm.


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

Wooow, so everybody using the same technique to camuflage the buyings huh! I am impressed 
One tip: You can always buy 7 USD dial from ebay and change one of your divers' dial with that, then boom, you've got yourself a Orange Monster! What you say?



sirgilbert357 said:


> Man, I REALLY want to, but that's one watch that will NOT blend in with the rest of my divers, which means the wifey would notice and I'd be in a bit of trouble, lol.


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

pecha said:


> Somebody please talk me out of getting Stargate @ massdrop
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-...oduct Announcement 2015-03-19&mode=guest_open
> Taplatk


Only orange faced ones available so my money is safe in my pocket


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Seiko Jewelry Box and Clock - list $1,500. Amazon has it for $196

http://smile.amazon.com/Seiko-Emblem-Clock-Jewelry-Decoration/dp/B002J4UD52/


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> Seiko Jewelry Box and Clock - list $1,500. Amazon has it for $196
> 
> Amazon.com: Seiko Emblem Clock & Jewelry Box With Inlay Case Decoration: Watches


So, like 87% off? Seiko by Invicta? :-s;-)


----------



## watchloco (Feb 23, 2007)

TechnoMarine Cruise BlackReef. Titanium Case, Stainless Steel Bracelet Mesh Style, Swiss Automatic. 500 meters.

TechnoMarine Cruise 513006 Men's Limited Edition Watch


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

JamesWWIII said:


> That _is_ a great deal&#8230;over $200 grand off retail!
> Now where did I put my Amex Black card?





nello said:


> Rofl!!!!!! Just read this.





Ottski44 said:


> Effin hilarious blowfish. Made my Friday morning.





joey79 said:


> I had to read a few times. John Mcenroe's "you cannot be serious" comes to mind. Great find blowfish lol


Thanks all. There wasn't a 'gossip' thread, and I didn't want to create a new one (though might have been worth it), so posted here.

Now, I'm jotting down all the things I'm gonna get with the 200k I'll save from this deal


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

OvrSteer said:


> So, like 87% off? Seiko by Invicta? :-s;-)


Here's one just for you. Only $6 on Amazon Warehouse Deals.










http://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00750GCRS/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> Here's one just for you. Only $6 on Amazon Warehouse Deals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND I HAVE A SCHNAUZER! This is the perfect watch.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Totoro66 said:


> Seiko Jewelry Box and Clock - list $1,500. Amazon has it for $196
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/Seiko-Emblem-Clock-Jewelry-Decoration/dp/B002J4UD52/


Why does this have a $1500 list price? Seems excessive.


----------



## alexstraza (Nov 19, 2014)

mleok said:


> Why does this have a $1500 list price? Seems excessive.


Pre orders I think


----------



## Rucker (Feb 21, 2015)

Anyone else receive the Steven Alan? Mine was delivered today and I have to say I'm very disappointed. It arrived broken.


----------



## ThePandava (Jun 21, 2014)

pecha said:


> Somebody please talk me out of getting Stargate @ massdrop
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-...oduct Announcement 2015-03-19&mode=guest_open
> Taplatk


It has a cyclops. Divers and cyclops don't mix well in my opinion


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

ThePandava said:


> It has a cyclops. Divers and cyclops don't mix well in my opinion


Notwithstanding this:









Sorry just had to give you some grief. I don't like cyclopses either. Or Mercedes Hands. Or Rolex Marketing. 
That said, I'd discourage stargates because there are a few threads about less-than-Seiko levels of quality control floating around here. Maybe it's just the realm of rumor and speculation, but it's at least worth a few searches....


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't know anything about it but still wouldn't buy a Stargate because that newbie who has one keeps posting repetitively annoying stuff in f2.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Ordered a C11 MSL auto before seeing the info on here about using the .eu site. Wont cancel though as the saving isnt huge and according to the cw forum supply is limited.


----------



## Omegatron24 (Mar 3, 2014)

Regarding the CWL spring sale: I ordered a C11 Makaira Pro from the 50% page on CWL. It says 'Out of Stock', but still lets you pre-order on for late March at the 50% off price. I wonder if this will actually work, or if I'm going to get an email saying I'm getting a refund.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Omegatron24 said:


> Regarding the CWL spring sale: I ordered a C11 Makaira Pro from the 50% page on CWL. It says 'Out of Stock', but still lets you pre-order on for late March at the 50% off price. I wonder if this will actually work, or if I'm going to get an email saying I'm getting a refund.


Yes, it will work, but it may take a little more time than that. C. Ward has another batch of stock coming in at end of March. These are the last C11 Makaira's. There may be a revamp with a Gen 2 model coming soon, just like the Trident. But I guess the price will not be a bargain like this one.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Interesting, in now that the rubber strap C11 Makaira Pro is no longer listed at all on the 50% off site page. Bracelet model is still showing available for pre-order. Bracelet IMO is the way to go, anyways. You can always swap out for rubber (OEM or aftermarket) or leather after the fact, but there's only the one Makaira CW factory bracelet available..


blowfish89 said:


> Yes, it will work, but it may take a little more time than that. C. Ward has another batch of stock coming in at end of March. These are the last C11 Makaira's. There may be a revamp with a Gen 2 model coming soon, just like the Trident. But I guess the price will not be a bargain like this one.


----------



## mhancock (Dec 22, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Interesting, in now that the rubber strap C11 Makaira Pro is no longer listed at all on the 50% off site page. Bracelet model is still showing available for pre-order. Bracelet IMO is the way to go, anyways. You can always swap out for rubber (OEM or aftermarket) or leather after the fact, but there's only the one Makaira CW factory bracelet available..


Bracelet is still showing as pre-order but will not let me add to cart.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

If anyone reading this is in the Pacific Northwest you should check out the seiko outlet store by seattle, I went there today as suggested by an earlier post here and saw some great deals.

They have Ananta spring drives at 40% off, sportura, premier, kinetic and solar line at 60% off.

They also have a gorgeous kinetic direct drive with moon phase complication at around 500 from a retail of 1450.

























I believe they ship also for $10 if you call.

PS: apologies for the crap pictures.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Sadly, that Kinetic is DEAD. So, you have to wonder if the cell would bounce back or not...


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Sadly, that Kinetic is DEAD. So, you have to wonder if the cell would bounce back or not...


I used my Sonicare toothbrush induction charger to give my Seiko Kinetic.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

mleok said:


> I used my Sonicare toothbrush induction charger to give my Seiko Kinetic.


Can you post a photo of how to place it? I couldn't get it to work.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

taike said:


> Can you post a photo of how to place it? I couldn't get it to work.


Turns out that I was using a Braun Oral-B charger, but I assume the concept is similar. This is the orientation I used for my Seiko SUN017P1, which uses the new 5M85 movement. The basic idea is to get the coils of copper wire near the induction field. On the SUN017P1, this is visible through the display caseback.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

mleok said:


> I used my Sonicare toothbrush induction charger to give my Seiko Kinetic.


Yeah, I know that works to keep them charged up, but when a Kinetic goes all the way dead and sits for a long time, it hurts the battery's overall life span. That's all I meant. So I'd wonder how long that one in the pic has been sitting at zero...


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

My old man had a kinetic sitting in a cupboard for over 7 years. I stumbled upon it a few months ago. It was dead. I shook it for a few mins and presto, it fired back up again. I was impressed as this was an older model. Not saying it will work for everyone but I wouldn't write kinetics off. They seem to be quite resilient


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

For those here in NYC, century 21 in FiDi has these... I thought you could only get re-releases for $80+!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Yeah, I know that works to keep them charged up, but when a Kinetic goes all the way dead and sits for a long time, it hurts the battery's overall life span. That's all I meant. So I'd wonder how long that one in the pic has been sitting at zero...


I see, yes, the conventional wisdom is that allowing a Kinetic to power down fully will damage the battery. I assume Seiko would cover this under warranty?


----------



## shogun (Aug 7, 2010)

Hamilton Khaki auto 42mm version H70515137 at Ashford.com for $393.75 and use coupon code AFF40 at checkout for $40 off. Final price $353.75 with Free Shipping. I think it is a good deal.​


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665835 Men's Watch Code AFFAVIATN318 takes it down to $318


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

shogun said:


> Hamilton Khaki auto 42mm version H70515137 at Ashford.com for $393.75 and use coupon code AFF40 at checkout for $40 off. Final price $353.75 with Free Shipping. I think it is a good deal.​
> View attachment 3400962


I am really tempted by this. But I really want the Pilot Day Date too. Hmm.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Loofa said:


> For those here in NYC, century 21 in FiDi has these... I thought you could only get re-releases for $80+!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Found some also at the Timex store (Time Factory) for a similar price over the weekend. I had been looking to pick one up, in order to relive 12 year old me, but I hadn't realized how small the reissues are. I need to go back and do some research. Still, good find and I would recommend anyone with a Time Factory nearby to check them out. They run pretty aggressive pricing most of the time.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

Android's Skyguardian quartz models (44 & 48mm) are on sale for $35 on leather and $55 on bracelet.



























SKYGUARDIAN


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Amazon Warehouse Deal - Like New AVI-8 Automatic $50
Amazon.com: Buying Choices: AVI-8 Men's AV-4017-01 Hawker Hurricane Analog Self-Wind Automatic Brown Watch

Comes with a DG-3809-3D automatic movement. Don't let the pictures fool you, this is a big watch at 44mm by 14mm.


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Amazon Warehouse Deal - Like New AVI-8 Automatic $50
> Amazon.com: Buying Choices: AVI-8 Men's AV-4017-01 Hawker Hurricane Analog Self-Wind Automatic Brown Watch
> 
> Comes with a DG-3809-3D automatic movement. Don't let the pictures fool you, this is a big watch at 44mm by 14mm.


Gone, too bad. I would have snagged that up.


----------



## Capital_Ex (May 15, 2014)

Not again, missed another good deal.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

$154 US ($196 AUD) and free shipping...










I couldn't resist.

Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexstraza (Nov 19, 2014)

Bro? ? Link??


----------



## DesertZero (Jan 23, 2013)

alexstraza said:


> Bro? ? Link??


I've been eyeing this watch for like...a year. Every time I look at it, it's about that price. Orient Mako Automatic Diver EM75006W Mens Watch


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Correct DZ. If you click on the Blowout sale link, you get an additional 5% off!

Ita


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

By price, it seems to be good. Not sure about Ball or the model. I know it has a 2892-a2 gmt movement. Other than that, you can find similar specs for lower prices from other brands. If Ball appeals to you then you might be interested.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...?ie=UTF8&condition=used&qid=1427237672&sr=1-1


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

colgex said:


> By price, it seems to be good. Not sure about Ball or the model. I know it has a 2892-a2 gmt movement. Other than that, you can find similar specs for lower prices from other brands. If Ball appeals to you then you might be interested.
> 
> Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Ball Men's GM1032C-L2CJBK1 Engineer Analog Display Swiss Automatic Black Watch


If you don't care about "visible scratches on the body. visible scratches on the watch band" then that's a good price. But there's one for sale here for $999 that comes with bracelet and two straps...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-b...m1026c-lj-bk-bracelet-two-straps-1710610.html


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

^^^^ That's not the Chronometer model. Also, like you said, it's used.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

tinknocker said:


> ^^^^ That's not the Chronometer model. Also, like you said, it's used.


I just noticed that the one on Amazon is also a GMT, but it too is listed as "used" under their classification.


----------



## ChaserM (Oct 6, 2014)

For European countries- yoox has 25% sale for a lot of fashion things. 
Under accesories there is also some watch selection- mostly fashion brand quartz watches, but also some automatics and some Seiko and Citizen watches. (discount adds automatically when you put item in shopping bag) 
Free shipping and free returns.

yoox.com | Men's, women's and children's clothing - Design - Art | The world's leading online lifestyle store | Latvia

I don't have interest in any of models offered there, so I do not know are those prices any good with this extra discount


----------



## alexstraza (Nov 19, 2014)

JamesWWIII said:


> I just noticed that the one on Amazon is also a GMT, but it too is listed as "used" under their classification.


Amazon is pretty loose with that term. The open box I've ordered have been perfect


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

JamesWWIII said:


> I just noticed that the one on Amazon is also a GMT, but it too is listed as "used" under their classification.





alexstraza said:


> Amazon is pretty loose with that term. The open box I've ordered have been perfect


What he said. I bought supposedly used stuff that ended up being completely new. Not to get into a deep analysis but I think this happens when some customers just return the items because the box was scratched or maybe they noticed that someone tried on the watch before.

I haven't had a single warehouse item come faulty yet, though, I have not bought watches this way but I know other people that have.


----------



## Oranje15 (Mar 22, 2015)

Ita said:


> $154 US ($196 AUD) and free shipping...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa, we think alike. I ordered mine late Friday night, and it just arrived yesterday! Need to resize the bracelet, but it looks great! Hope you enjoy yours too.


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

89.99 for blue or pepsi Mako

Orient Men's CEM65005D 'Blue Mako' Automatic Rubber Strap Dive Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001EWEQ4Y/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_bMRevb064R9GB


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

tcortinag said:


> 89.99 for blue or pepsi Mako
> 
> Orient Men's CEM65005D 'Blue Mako' Automatic Rubber Strap Dive Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001EWEQ4Y/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_bMRevb064R9GB


That must've been some kind of hourly deal, because they are both showing $115.18 (still a damn good deal) for me.


----------



## Capital_Ex (May 15, 2014)

tcortinag said:


> 89.99 for blue or pepsi Mako
> 
> Orient Men's CEM65005D 'Blue Mako' Automatic Rubber Strap Dive Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001EWEQ4Y/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_bMRevb064R9GB


I have this one on alert but damn Amazon will not ship to a far flung universe named Canada. Oh the Orange Mako will be on the next lightning deal and will probably price the same @ 89$


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Oranje15 said:


> Whoa, we think alike. I ordered mine late Friday night, and it just arrived yesterday! Need to resize the bracelet, but it looks great! Hope you enjoy yours too.


I just checked tracking and it has left Singapore so I expect delivery late Friday or Monday.

I wasn't supposed to buy any watches until Julyish, but the white and green caught my eye and I think it was a terrific deal! 

Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Looked like somebody may be able to get into a nice Glycine 7750 if the bidders stay away

Men&apos;s Glycine Ningaloo Reef 3825 Automatic ETA7750 Chronograph Watch | eBay


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

For ppl in europe amazon.de offers 30% off !


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Tissot LeLocle leather versions
Tissot T-Classic Le Locle Leather Mens Watch T41.1.423.53 - Jomashop
$349 with google10 coupon.


----------



## Ninjacut (Feb 21, 2015)

DanielW said:


> For ppl in europe amazon.de offers 30% off !
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


Can you precise the deal please ?


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

Ninjacut said:


> Can you precise the deal please ?


On selection of watches, its all specified on the site, in case u cant read german glad to help. Use coupon U30EXTRA when ordering untill 31st march, only from amazon itself, not on items from other sellers selling at amazon.

Contemplating on ordering [email protected] 270 euros (120 euros off), furthermore for me not a lot going on, they have some nice casio and timex offerings if you like them.

Edit what was wrong with me, blinked my eye and i ordered my first seiko automatic!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

Seiko quartz chrono for $68 & free shipping at Ashford.








Seiko Chronograph SKS429 Men's Watch

Code: *AFFCHRONOG68*


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

$499 for this Swiss auto, titanium limited-edition (to 500 pieces) diver at Ashford.








TechnoMarine Cruise 513006 Men's Limited Edition Watch

The lowest price I could find on this anywhere else was $699 (eBay Daily Deals), $1115 (Overstock.com), $1404 (Luxury of Watches). JomaDeals once had it for $877.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

DanielW said:


> For ppl in europe amazon.de offers 30% off !
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


I went to take a look and found nothing. Can you post a link? Thanks.


----------



## tejon (Feb 22, 2015)

$339 with WLCM20 coupon



colgex said:


> Tissot LeLocle leather versions
> Tissot T-Classic Le Locle Leather Mens Watch T41.1.423.53 - Jomashop
> $349 with google10 coupon.


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

cuica said:


> I went to take a look and found nothing. Can you post a link? Thanks.


http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=DE_W_BB_...m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=0CZZ1CYKEJT32T3QJ8H0

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If I was a woman,

A. I'd play with my own breasts a disturbing amount;
B. I'd think this quartz watch with sapphire is pretty awesome-looking and a great buy at $40:

Alexandre Christie Sapphire Ladies Black Dial Swiss Quartz Watch A8047LSS02 - Inventory Adjusters


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If I was a woman,
> 
> A. I'd play with my own breasts a disturbing amount;
> B. I'd think this quartz watch with sapphire is pretty awesome-looking and a great buy at $40:
> ...


I've never heard of that brand. Watch looks nice though

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Coupon jomawc20 brings down the Victorinox Alliance Mechanical on Jomashop to amazing value - white dial bracelet for $380 and black dial bracelet for $375.
Here is the mother thread for more info - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/could-not-resist-vsa-alliance-mechanical-arrived-1070513.html


----------



## Oranje15 (Mar 22, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Coupon jomawc20 brings down the Victorinox Alliance Mechanical on Jomashop to amazing value - white dial bracelet for $380 and black dial bracelet for $375.
> Here is the mother thread for more info - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/could-not-resist-vsa-alliance-mechanical-arrived-1070513.html


I love this beauty of a watch. I am SO close to pulling the trigger right now. Just how to get it past the fiance.....


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Oranje15 said:


> I love this beauty of a watch. I am SO close to pulling the trigger right now. Just how to get it past the fiance.....


As a great man once said, 'Forgiveness is easier to ask than permission'.
An alternative is to get her something too - shoes or earrings so yours goes unnoticed, its just a watch, not a TV.
If you do indeed get it, please post on the thread above and share pictures. We have a running owner's list there.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've been looking for a nice radio-controlled watch, and this one is $50 to $100 (at least) below anywhere else I'm seeing it:

Citizen Watch - Men's Eco-Drive Nighthawk A-T Perpetual Calendar Black Ion Stainless Steel Chronograph - AT4117-56Hz: $269
Citizen Eco-Drive Mens Nighthawk Flight Chronograph Black Ion Watch AT4117-56H - Inventory Adjusters


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> As a great man once said, 'Forgiveness is easier to ask than permission'.
> An alternative is to get her something too - shoes or earrings so yours goes unnoticed, its just a watch, not a TV.
> If you do indeed get it, please post on the thread above and share pictures. We have a running owner's list there.


As I read some wise advice before in this forum, I pass it on:
No watch is worth a broken relationship/marriage.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

I found it important to marry someone who doesn't micromanage my finances like some anal bean counter.


----------



## gsilkey (Jun 18, 2014)

Thrax said:


> I found it important to marry someone who doesn't micromanage my finances like some anal bean counter.


This is why we have allowances. She gets her hair done at a fancy place, I can buy booze, gadgets, and watches of course!


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

colgex said:


> As I read some wise advice before in this forum, I pass it on:
> No watch is worth a broken relationship/marriage.


Not true... Patek...


----------



## Oranje15 (Mar 22, 2015)

Blowfish, thanks for the heads up on the $20 off code. That plus free shipping was all I needed to make up my mind. Went with the white face. It just did it for me. It's weird, I also had my eye on the Seiko Cocktail Time, but I feel that will be more my style about 5 years from now...after grad school. This VSA Alliance can be dressed up or down, which is perfect for weddings, interviews, etc... Can't wait to get it and will definitely post photos. 

Thanks for all the pics and input everyone! Have a great night and go Wisconsin!


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Blowfish is going to get a kickback from victorinox pretty soon. Seriously.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Oranje15 said:


> Blowfish, thanks for the heads up on the $20 off code. That plus free shipping was all I needed to make up my mind. Went with the white face. It just did it for me. It's weird, I also had my eye on the Seiko Cocktail Time, but I feel that will be more my style about 5 years from now...after grad school. This VSA Alliance can be dressed up or down, which is perfect for weddings, interviews, etc... Can't wait to get it and will definitely post photos.


Awesome, I made a similar choice for the VSA against the Cocktail Time. You got it cheaper than I did !

@nello, I wish !


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

nello said:


> Blowfish is going to get a kickback from victorinox pretty soon. Seriously.


How do we know this isn't already happening?


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

Lew and Huey is having a sale going on right now, between $25 and $75 depending on model, and you can sign up for the email list and get another $25 off. The Spectre is calling my name.

Lew & Huey Watches


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Cool Seiko from Shnoop...

https://www.shnoop.com/deal-2495-se...ction-kinetic-blue-dial-stainless-steel-watch


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

JamesWWIII said:


> How do we know this isn't already happening?


Hahaha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

carpoon said:


> Lew and Huey is having a sale going on right now, between $25 and $75 depending on model, and you can sign up for the email list and get another $25 off. The Spectre is calling my name.
> 
> Lew & Huey Watches


Prices listed in red the sale prices? Codes? More specific please? 
Never mind. Just saw it in my email.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Davosa Classic Watch on Massdrop

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/davosa...oduct Announcement 2015-03-27&mode=guest_open

May get to $519 with 6 buyers. Seems like a decent price but may be too close to Hamilton or VSA territory. I do like the 40mm case width and the day window at the 6 o'clock position.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

jmarkpatton said:


> Cool Seiko from Shnoop...
> 
> https://www.shnoop.com/deal-2495-se...ction-kinetic-blue-dial-stainless-steel-watch


Use coupon code *sdska62315off* to bring the price down to* $94.97* with free shipping
francobollo


----------



## uber_uter (Jan 19, 2015)

carpoon said:


> Lew and Huey is having a sale going on right now, between $25 and $75 depending on model, and you can sign up for the email list and get another $25 off. The Spectre is calling my name.
> 
> Lew & Huey Watches


How much is the Spectre on sale for?


----------



## MrNavyAndBrown (Feb 5, 2015)

$350 before the email list sign up.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Swiss Legend Diver $25 Warehouse Deal

*Swiss Legend Men's 93608-11 Luminoso Analog Display Swiss Quartz Black Watch*_


Swiss Quartz movement
Sapphitek crystal; Stainless steel case and bracelet with black silicone cover
Date window between 4:00 and 5:00
Black dial with silver tone and white hands and hour markers and silver tone Arabic numerals; Luminous; Unidirectional stainless steel bezel with black top ring; Screw-down crown
Water resistant to 330 feet (100 M): suitable for snorkeling, as well as swimming, but not diving

_http://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00JMPNY5W/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all








_

_


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

3 Women's Watches for $35 total - Warehouse Deal

Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Akribos XXIV Women's AK738SS Analog Display Swiss Quartz Silver Watch Set


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

This model , WZ0081FE, is quite rare to find and this price is pretty good, especially considering it comes with the additional OEM clasp/strap

ORIENTSTAR WZ0081FE ã‚ªãƒªã‚¨ãƒ³ãƒˆã‚¹ã‚¿ãƒ¼ ã‚¯ãƒ©ã‚·ãƒƒã‚¯ ãƒˆãƒŽãƒ¼åž‹ /ã€�Buyeeã€' "Buyee" æ-¥æœ¬ã�®é€šè²©å•†å"�ãƒ»ã‚ªãƒ¼ã‚¯ã‚·ãƒ§ãƒ³ã�®ä»£ç�†å&#8230;¥æœ.ãƒ»ä»£ç�†è³¼å&#8230;¥


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

for Orient fans

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...97C71KM20YAEQ2N&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_p=2064246582


----------



## visanic (Oct 18, 2013)

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/zelos-...oduct Announcement 2015-03-29&mode=guest_open


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Link goes to a sign in page.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> Swiss Legend Diver $25 Warehouse Deal
> 
> *Swiss Legend Men's 93608-11 Luminoso Analog Display Swiss Quartz Black Watch*_
> 
> ...


Any link for this one? Dead? Nice looking piece for $25!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

Think that was a special - I went right after and the best price I could see was $69.99 which is still good. Nice looking, but the misalignment between the bezel ring numbers, the top triangle, and the inner dial numbers would drive me crazy were that not just a camera-angle distortion.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Another Massdrop special

ZELOS Chroma $174.99


Case: 316L Stainless Steel
Movement: Miyota 8215 automatic, custom PVD plated rose gold tone rotor
Miyota Cal.8215 manual
Crystal: Sapphire
Strap: Crazy Horse Leather
Water resistance: 50 m
Case width: 42 mm
Thickness: 11 mm
Lug width: 22mm

4 different color combinations but these two are my favorite


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

rgb66rgb said:


> Think that was a special - I went right after and the best price I could see was $69.99 which is still good. Nice looking, but the misalignment between the bezel ring numbers, the top triangle, and the inner dial numbers would drive me crazy were that not just a camera-angle distortion.


It's most likely a little parallax in the photo. Dive bezels never look lined up unless you look at it dead on. 
Not gonna lie I kinda like the looks of that watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

OfficerCamp said:


> It's most likely a little parallax in the photo. Dive bezels never look lined up unless you look at it dead on.
> Not gonna lie I kinda like the looks of that watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks good, but for ten bucks more(79.00) I would rather have an 8926.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

My C11 landed today.

Quick and dirty shot










- via tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Wenger Swiss Made Women's Watch with Sapphire crystal for $40 on Warehouse Deals - Like New condition (dented box-new)
http://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-li...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

theague said:


> My C11 landed today.
> 
> Quick and dirty shot
> 
> ...


Really like that watch. I thought they were sold out of that case style when I looked. I'd like on on bracelet some day.
Congrats!


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Really like that watch. I thought they were sold out of that case style when I looked. I'd like on on bracelet some day.
> Congrats!


Thanks buddy. I got the bracelet version myself so if/when I sell it I'll have a brand new, unworn and un-sized bracelet to go along with it.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

I already have one of these, but i saw this deal and just wanted to share, seemed pretty good:










_"Ashford offers the Seiko Men's Diver Watch, model no. SRP315, for $222.75. 
Coupon code "SDDIVER138" cuts it to $138. With free shipping, 
that's tied with our January mention and the lowest total price we could find by $17. 
It features a Japanese automatic movement, stainless steel case, rubber strap, 
Hardlex crystal, unidirectional rotating diver's bezel, date display, and water resistance to 660 feet."_

not sure how long it lasts, but i just tested it and it works for now.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

theague said:


> My C11 landed today.
> 
> Quick and dirty shot
> 
> ...


My C11 MSL vintage cones in May! Can't wait!

Sent from my S5 Active...Like you care...


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Millbarge said:


> I already have one of these, but i saw this deal and just wanted to share, seemed pretty good:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, when will black monsters finally go on sale?!?


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

pecha said:


> Oh man, when will black monsters finally go on sale?!?


The SRP307 is only $176 on Amazon...
when you figure that it comes with the bracelet as well, 
which costs $55 on its own,
Thats still a pretty good price.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Some great deals on watches at Amazon (with Amazon as the seller). There are two different coupon codes (1STFASHION & SPRWATCHES); both are for 20% off, but I can't figure out a rhyme or reason as to which watches they apply to. I've found some watches (like Omegas) that have the "20% off sale logo" in the item description, yet it won't accept either coupon code with the item in your cart. However, a Raymond Weil Nabucco can be had for $1,457.34.....WOW!!!! (So tempting, but just not in the cards for me currently).


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Some great deals on watches at Amazon (with Amazon as the seller). There are two different coupon codes (1STFASHION & SPRWATCHES); both are for 20% off, but I can't figure out a rhyme or reason as to which watches they apply to. I've found some watches (like Omegas) that have the "20% off sale logo" in the item description, yet it won't accept either coupon code with the item in your cart. However, a Raymond Weil Nabucco can be had for $1,457.34.....WOW!!!! (So tempting, but just not in the cards for me currently).


Here is the link to the SPRWATCHES sale.
http://www.amazon.com/l/10453480011...d_t=201&pf_rd_p=2068203282&pf_rd_i=B00JDAH9FM


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Gotcha, Ryan! However, what I was attempting to get across (in my own, ass-backwards, convoluted way, LOL), was that I have come across watches that are NOT accessible through the link you embedded, yet still accept the 20% off code. Zeno is one brand that I've encountered.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Ok, forget what I said earlier. Omega's ARE now eligible. A co-axial Speedmaster chrono/chronometer for $2,316.00!! I'm not a big guy, but 40mm is just smaller than I like (although, if I had the extra scratch on hand, I'd seriously consider it).


dumberdrummer said:


> Some great deals on watches at Amazon (with Amazon as the seller). There are two different coupon codes (1STFASHION & SPRWATCHES); both are for 20% off, but I can't figure out a rhyme or reason as to which watches they apply to. I've found some watches (like Omegas) that have the "20% off sale logo" in the item description, yet it won't accept either coupon code with the item in your cart. However, a Raymond Weil Nabucco can be had for $1,457.34.....WOW!!!! (So tempting, but just not in the cards for me currently).


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sale on Vestal watches on Touch of Modern.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/i/H3E2MH86


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Ok, forget what I said earlier. Omega's ARE now eligible. A co-axial Speedmaster chrono/chronometer for $2,316.00!! I'm not a big guy, but 40mm is just smaller than I like (although, if I had the extra scratch on hand, I'd seriously consider it).


Didn't work on any of the dozen Omegas or Tags I tried. Link?

NM


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

theague said:


> Thanks buddy. I got the bracelet version myself so if/when I sell it I'll have a brand new, unworn and un-sized bracelet to go along with it.


You have my address. Just drop it in the mail. . . ;-)


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I got it through an email from Amazon that says it's a "one time use code and can't be shared"....

One-time use. Code cannot be shared. First purchase only. Restrictions apply. Please click here if the email below is not displayed correctly.

amazon

YOUR ACCOUNT | TODAY'S DEALS

AMAZON FASHION | WOMEN MEN GIRLS BOYS BABY SALES & DEALS

FREE RETURNS
Restrictions apply

Enjoy 20% off your first purchase of luggage and more for women, men, and kids. Enter the promo code 1STFASHION at checkout for a discount on one item sold and shipped by Amazon.com. Code cannot be shared. Select styles. Restrictions apply. One-time use.

ENTER THE PROMO CODE 1STFASHION AT CHECKOUT FOR A DISCOUNT ON 
ONE ELIGIBLE ITEM SOLD AND SHIPPED BY AMAZON.COM
CODE CANNOT BE SHARED. ONE-TIME USE.



nm4710 said:


> Didn't work on any of the dozen Omegas or Tags I tried. Link?
> 
> NM


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Joma shop deal on an citizen Eco Drive comes with a nice strap for $123, seems like a good deal.

http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-wat...015/03/31+Tag+&+Citizen+&+AP+&+Burberry+Email










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Fossil Del Rey (VK64 mecaquartz) just $125 + free ship on Belk.com. Use coupon code 90036207. Lowest price ever recorded for this watch was $124 USD, so this is certifiably a great deal.

http://www.belk.com/AST/Main/Belk_P..._And_Watches/Shop/Watches/Mens/AllMensWatches


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

I really like fossil chronographs lately. Good find.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Fortis Flieger on Amazon









Amazon.com: Fortis Men's 655.18.91 L.01 B-42 Flieger Big Date PVD Black Automatic Day and Date Leather Watch: Watches


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

Amazon has the Orient Pepsi Mako on bracelet for $128.93, as cheap as I've seen it there.








Amazon.com: Orient Men's CEM65006D Blue and Red Bezel Automatic Dive Watch: Watches

ONLY 5 LEFT IN STOCK! GET EM WHILE THEY'RE HOT!


----------



## nwmsu (Jan 30, 2015)

In for one! My first Orient. Thank you for the heads up!



JamesWWIII said:


> Amazon has the Orient Pepsi Mako on bracelet for $128.93, as cheap as I've seen it there.
> 
> View attachment 3516018
> 
> ...


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

nwmsu said:


> In for one! My first Orient. Thank you for the heads up!


Congrats! This one was my first Orient as well, and I love mine. So much that I followed it quickly with the Ray Raven.


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

I trust *everyone* knows about the Chris Ward sale - 30% off the C10 Aviator MK I Automatic (3 colours of band) $413US, regular $590US,









... and the C11 MSL MK1 Automatic (3 colours of band) for $345US down from $690US.









Some of these are pre-order for future delivery (April/May).

Too cool to pass up - my order for the Vintage C11 is in !


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

^You are late. There is a whole page devoted to this sale, if you look back. I hope you ordered from the Euro website, because then it comes to a little over $250 (instead of $345).


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> ^You are late. There is a whole page devoted to this sale, if you look back. I hope you ordered from the Euro website, because then it comes to a little over $250 (instead of $345).


Isnt that 249.50 GBP?

which would be $369.91 USD?

Maybe i am looking at wrong thing?

EDIT: sorry, was looking at UK site... still looks like its €312.50 on the Euro site though... was it cheaper earlier?


----------



## ccrdiver (Jul 6, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> ^You are late. There is a whole page devoted to this sale, if you look back. I hope you ordered from the Euro website, because then it comes to a little over $250 (instead of $345).


Actually $335.00 with shipping. (I am looking now on Paypal)
Unless I am missing something too...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Millbarge said:


> Isnt that 249.50 GBP?
> which would be $369.91 USD?
> Maybe i am looking at wrong thing?





ccrdiver said:


> Actually $335.00 with shipping. (I am looking now on Paypal)
> Unless I am missing something too...


You have to look at the non-EC price - here - C11 MSL Automatic Vintage Edition Aviator watch from Christopher Ward
260 EUR = 283 USD, plus a little extra for Paypal/CC conversion fees, plus 25 USD shipping.


----------



## kmbas (Oct 18, 2014)

rgb66rgb said:


> I trust *everyone* knows about the Chris Ward sale - 30% off the C10 Aviator MK I Automatic (3 colours of band) $413US, regular $590US,
> 
> View attachment 3521442
> 
> ...


I just got my Vintage C11. You are going to love it. Absolutely gorgeous watch. And such a great price. CW rules.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> You have to look at the non-EC price - here - C11 MSL Automatic Vintage Edition Aviator watch from Christopher Ward
> 260 EUR = 283 USD, plus a little extra for Paypal/CC conversion fees, plus 25 USD shipping.


oh i see now, thanks


----------



## ccrdiver (Jul 6, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> You have to look at the non-EC price - here - C11 MSL Automatic Vintage Edition Aviator watch from Christopher Ward
> 260 EUR = 283 USD, plus a little extra for Paypal/CC conversion fees, plus 25 USD shipping.


That has it down to $307.61 on Paypal with shipping now


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

I sure don't see that here. I am in Canada. At best the saving is about five bucks. Nowhere near the $250 price you mention....

Using xe.com for exchange rates (and forgetting for a moment about the few pennies tacked onto currency exchange by Visa): 

- if I bought in pounds, the $249.50 GBP C11 would cost me about $464 Canadian. 

- If bought in US dollars (which I did) it will cost $345 US, or $433 CDN.

- If I bought from the Euro site, the 312 Euro price converts to about $429 CDN.

So I'd save a fiver or so buying from the Euro site. And I have a US dollar credit card and a whack of US cash in US bank accounts (for my Florida home). 

But perhaps applying for a Euro credit card might be fun to have around.

If I am missing something and you can show me how a 312 Euro price can be had for $250US, let me know and I'll either cancel/reorder or order a second watch !!


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

rgb66rgb said:


> I sure don't see that here. I am in Canada. At best the saving is about five bucks. Nowhere near the $250 price you mention....
> 
> Using xe.com for exchange rates (and forgetting for a moment about the few pennies tacked onto currency exchange by Visa):
> 
> ...


312 Euros includes VAT... which you don't pay... thats what i was missing as well

Becomes 260.42 Euros for non-EU customers.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Millbarge said:


> 312 Euros includes VAT... which you don't pay... thats what i was missing as well
> 
> Becomes 260.42 Euros for non-EU customers.


Yup, the amount changes automatically when you fill in your address and country on the order page. Its actually about $283 excl. shipping as I wrote above, this value was below $270 a few days ago (last week) when the exchange rate was better for a short while.
Whatever it is, this watch is definitely worth $350 new IMO. Just hope that you don't have to wait too long and there are no crystal issues which have affected one or two recent orders.


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

DAMN! That VAT is NUTS! How do our friends in England stand this? 

Minus VAT (and shipping), in GBP the C11 is 207.92, or $385.77 CDN / $307 US. The VAT was a whopping $41.58 pounds! That's nearly 1/4 the cost of the watch.

Minus VAT, in Euros the C11 is 260.42, or $356.05 CDN / $283.37 US. (The VAT is an insane 52.08 Euros!!!)

Right now I am paying $345 US, or $433.42 CDN. Saving the $80 or so can go toward any duty I might be charged. Damn!

I am going to review all these numbers one more time to ensure no errors, but if they're good I will DEFINATELY be contacting Wera tomorrow to have the watch billed to my credit card in Euros. Heck, I could afford getting the C10 too at this pricing.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

longislandwatch.com has a 7% discount coupon "lucky7" on any order $99.00 or more through April 15. It doesn't stack with other coupons or promo offers, but it *does* apply to sales. They have Bambinos on sale, and that looks like the best deal: $119.97 with free shipping, not stop the presses but a good price from a U.S. dealer.

They still have showroom samples of an Orient flieger, $92.07 with the coupon but you'd have to add something to the cart. Good deal if you like the tan one.










Thanks to Orient Watch USA for the photo.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Londo Mollari said:


> longislandwatch.com has a 7% discount coupon "lucky7" on any order $99.00 or more through April 15. It doesn't stack with other coupons or promo offers, but it *does* apply to sales. They have Bambinos on sale, and that looks like the best deal: $119.97 with free shipping, not stop the presses but a good price from a U.S. dealer.
> 
> They still have showroom samples of an Orient flieger, $92.07 with the coupon but you'd have to add something to the cart. Good deal if you like the tan one.
> 
> ...


Tan is the only one i don't like =(


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Anyone looking for a GREAT deal on a few 24mm straps should check out this deal from Android: Android Set of Three 24mm Straps w/ Screwdriver Combo - FINAL SALE

The quality on these are ridiculous, particularly on the 2 leather straps in the set; both of which even have quick release spring bars (and the rubber strap comes with it's own set of spring bars, too). A nice feature on the rubber strap, as well, is that Android puts inserts for the spring bars to help prolong the life. Any one of these straps alone is well worth $23. To top it off is the included screw driver...and it all comes packaged quite nicely in a gift box!

Actually, as I was typing this, I just received my "daily deal" email from Android, and now it looks like they have pretty much all their leather and rubber straps on sale for $10! I may p/u the simulated ostrich at that price.

Seeing as that I can never seem to upload pix to this forum, here's a link to my Hamilton Khaki Action Twilight on the simulated python: http://1drv.ms/1GQIa8z (note that I replaced the "stock" Android buckle with a generic, Pre-V buckle from Panatime. Looks pretty bad ass, if I do say!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Komono single-hand watch for $49.99. Not bad looking for a cheap single-hand.

KOMONO The One Watch - Urban Outfitters


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> Anyone looking for a GREAT deal on a few 24mm straps should check out this deal from Android: Android Set of Three 24mm Straps w/ Screwdriver Combo - FINAL SALE
> 
> The quality on these are ridiculous, particularly on the 2 leather straps in the set; both of which even have quick release spring bars (and the rubber strap comes with it's own set of spring bars, too). A nice feature on the rubber strap, as well, is that Android puts inserts for the spring bars to help prolong the life. Any one of these straps alone is well worth $23. To top it off is the included screw driver...and it all comes packaged quite nicely in a gift box!
> 
> ...


i got a real 18mm alligator strap that tapers to 16mm made by Hadley Roma for $15. it has a brushed deployant and quick change pins. i think i can use it on my Raketa big zero. now i am just wondering if i should have got more?


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Not sure if this is muchfof a bargain, but here's the infamous Eyki Overfly for <US$12 shipped.

http://www..........s.com/item/2013...-Canlenda-Free-Shipping-W8479G/468310271.html


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Bulova Marine Star Stainless Steel Men's Watch - Only $109 + Free Shipping*

*Promo Code "1SMSTAR109″*

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/bulova/marine-star/98B205.pid?nid=sct_Marine+Star&so=5


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: Bulova Marine Star Stainless Steel Men's Watch - Only $109 + Free Shipping*

Because EVERYBODY needs a watch named the "Larry" ...

£129.00 - 50% off at Goldsmiths

Larry Mens Watch | Designer Watches | Watches | Goldsmiths


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> Not sure if this is muchfof a bargain, but here's the infamous Eyki Overfly for <US$12 shipped.
> 
> http://www..........s.com/item/2013...-Canlenda-Free-Shipping-W8479G/468310271.html


Can you give a hint as to the un-obfuscated website?


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Bulova Marine Star Stainless Steel Men's Watch - Only $109 + Free Shipping*



Robotaz said:


> *Promo Code "1SMSTAR109″*
> 
> Bulova Marine Star 98B205 Men's Watch
> 
> View attachment 3528290


Ashford is not that low I have found.....here is the same watch on Amazon for $153.03 A really nice watch but modern Bullys are just too big for me.

http://www.amazon.com/Bulova-98B205-Analog-Display-Japanese/dp/B00I6D647Q


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

it was a.l.i.e.x.p.r.e.s.s, the inclusion of which is apparently not permitted. Probably because they are known as a seller of fakes and replicas. I thing WUS should retain all URLs in their entirety, but don't make them active hyperlinks. It is easy to find where the link went by taking the URL descriptive part (2013-Hot-Sale-EYKI-Denim-Meterial-Leather-Strap-Men-Luxury-Watch-With-Canlenda-Free-Shipping in this case obtained by right-click/copy URL) and plopping it into the browser address bar prefaced by a question mark.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Bulova Marine Star Stainless Steel Men's Watch - Only $109 + Free Shipping*



Bodyblue said:


> Ashford is not that low I have found.....here is the same watch on Amazon for $153.03 A really nice watch but modern Bullys are just too big for me.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Bulova-98B205-Analog-Display-Japanese/dp/B00I6D647Q


Its $109 w/ the code...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Bulova Marine Star Stainless Steel Men's Watch - Only $109 + Free Shipping*

$2795 for a Tag Heuer 1887 on bracelet.

Tag Heuer Carrera Automatic Silver Dial Steel Mens Watch CAR2111.BA0724 - Jomashop


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't know how new this is, but the Rakuten US site has a Japanese product section as opposed to the Japanese products on the Rakuten Global site. Here are a couple watches that were in their email. There might be some deals on Japan only models.

Seiko SKX009 for $152.02.
Seiko Diver Watch Automatic 200m Stainless Steel - Skx009 - Rakuten.com

Seiko SARY057 for $304.43
Seiko Presage Men's Automatic Watch - SARY057 - Rakuten.com


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

You can get the SKX009 for $113+shipping straight from Japan.

seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko メンズサイズネイビー boy diver's automatic watch ペプシベゼル Navy dial stainless belt SKX009K2

Best deal for anyone that wants the 009.


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-doorbuster-event.html

Jomashop has 50% off a whack of Citizen watches. I grabbed the 'Titanium Golf Eco Drive Mens' watch for $144.98. Received it -- it is *crazy* light. Easy to wear on the left hand.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Orient Bambino, 1 st gen, white dial on massdrop, 99$ "committed to buy " price + free shipping. Can't resist this anymore.








https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-bambino-watch?mode=guest_open


----------



## Mech4niq (Feb 25, 2014)

Thrax said:


> You can get the SKX009 for $113+shipping straight from Japan.
> 
> seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko メンズサイズネイビー boy diver's automatic watch ペプシベゼル Navy dial stainless belt SKX009K2
> 
> Best deal for anyone that wants the 009.


Seiko specialty store s3 on rakuten is awesome. My recent order came in 3 days.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Bulova Marine Star Stainless Steel Men's Watch - Only $109 + Free Shipping*

That is a nice looking Bulova! Their style doesn't normally appeal to me. I could probably use a decent quartz beater...hmmmm


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

How do you get it to calculate the shipping? I keep selecting United States then it stay blank on the line for shipping costs...


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> How do you get it to calculate the shipping? I keep selecting United States then it stay blank on the line for shipping costs...


if you mean Ashford...
i am pretty sure they have free ground shipping in the US


----------



## Mech4niq (Feb 25, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> How do you get it to calculate the shipping? I keep selecting United States then it stay blank on the line for shipping costs...


If you are asking about rakuten, I got an email with total cost and PayPal link on my recent purchase.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Mech4niq said:


> If you are asking about rakuten, I got an email with total cost and PayPal link on my recent purchase.


i think it's 1500 yen for watch sized things.


----------



## alexstraza (Nov 19, 2014)

rgb66rgb said:


> it was a.l.i.e.x.p.r.e.s.s, the inclusion of which is apparently not permitted. Probably because they are known as a seller of fakes and replicas. I thing WUS should retain all URLs in their entirety, but don't make them active hyperlinks. It is easy to find where the link went by taking the URL descriptive part (2013-Hot-Sale-EYKI-Denim-Meterial-Leather-Strap-Men-Luxury-Watch-With-Canlenda-Free-Shipping in this case obtained by right-click/copy URL) and plopping it into the browser address bar prefaced by a question mark.


It's almost bizarre that they censor one of the largest international wholesaling websites because of their perception of it... Meanwhile we have to work around it like it's some long acronym. The internet doesn't like censorship, it routes around it. Don't waste our time, mods!


----------



## Mech4niq (Feb 25, 2014)

Millbarge said:


> i think it's 1500 yen for watch sized things.


Yup sounds about right.


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

rgb66rgb said:


> DAMN! That VAT is NUTS! How do our friends in England stand this? .


Welcome in Europe. Most countries have a split VAT system; in The Netherlands its 6% on groceries, haircuts and in some matter home improvement, on everything else 21%. Not starting a rant here; a car is in comparison to our neighbours Germany on average about 15-25% more expensive whilst the VAT is the same. Now figure that out

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub automatic watch on sale for $488 at Ashford. Use coupon code AFFNAVY488 at checkout.

Hamilton Khaki Navy H78615985 Men's Watch

That's a couple hundred dollars less than you'll find it anywhere else.









RetailMeNot.com also has Ashford coupon codes for the Hamilton Khaki Field (Quartz) watch - $149 and the Khaki Aviation Automatic for $318, but those deals we've seen around before. All quite good buys.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I am trying very hard to not spend this month's mortgage on one of those C11s. I will settle instead for some Android straps. I have been looking for a 24mm yellow and thought I got lucky but I'll settle for the others. Thanks everyone!


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Bulova Marine Star Stainless Steel Men's Watch - Only $109 + Free Shipping*



hanshananigan said:


> Not sure if this is muchfof a bargain, but here's the infamous Eyki Overfly for <US$12 shipped.
> 
> http://www..........s.com/item/2013...-Canlenda-Free-Shipping-W8479G/468310271.html





OvrSteer said:


> Can you give a hint as to the un-obfuscated website?





rgb66rgb said:


> it was a.l.i.e.x.p.r.e.s.s, the inclusion of which is apparently not permitted. Probably because they are known as a seller of fakes and replicas. I thing WUS should retain all URLs in their entirety, but don't make them active hyperlinks. It is easy to find where the link went by taking the URL descriptive part (2013-Hot-Sale-EYKI-Denim-Meterial-Leather-Strap-Men-Luxury-Watch-With-Canlenda-Free-Shipping in this case obtained by right-click/copy URL) and plopping it into the browser address bar prefaced by a question mark.


Yup. Sorry, I forgot that links to those sites are blocked. I think that's a relatively new thing, maybe with the new management?

Various colors available...


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Bulova Marine Star Stainless Steel Men's Watch - Only $109 + Free Shipping*

i am just curious why that site is not allowed? 
so i don't break any rule in future.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

*Re: Bulova Marine Star Stainless Steel Men's Watch - Only $109 + Free Shipping*

Here's proof you've got to be diligent when searching out these bargains....

I've been in the market for a radio-controlled watch, and was noticing Jomashop has the Citzen Eco-Drive Skyhawk A-T for $329. Nice price; lower than everybody else's.

But on Jomashop's eBay page, both the Skyhawk A-T in black and the Blue Angels version are $289.99. That's far below everybody else:

Citizen Skyhawk A T Stainless Steel Chronograph Atomic Mens Watch | eBay









MEANWHILE...

The also radio-controlled Citizen Eco-Drive World Perpetual AT is $267.30 on Jomashop's eBay page. But it's $234.51 on their website. And if you add coupon code WLCM20 at checkout, you can get it for $214.51. Again, great price that beats everyone else by far.









So apparently, which site has the better deal between Jomashop's website and its eBay site is rather variable. Always worth checking both.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Bulova Marine Star Stainless Steel Men's Watch - Only $109 + Free Shipping*



Millbarge said:


> i am just curious why that site is not allowed?
> so i don't break any rule in future.


It is known to sell fakes, so posting a link is a violation of rule 9, though I think the mods usually don't rap knuckles over it now that the software eats the links.


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: Bulova Marine Star Stainless Steel Men's Watch - Only $109 + Free Shipping*

I did see, in another area on here, a mod message that scolded the poster saying only links to 'site sponsors' were allowed to be posted. Now perhaps that was in one of the 'sponsored brand forums'. Seems a tad draconian, but whatever..


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Bulova Marine Star Stainless Steel Men's Watch - Only $109 + Free Shipping*

TechnoMarine Cruise $228 with code 1SCRUISE228

TechnoMarine Cruise 513002 Men's Watch


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Bulova Marine Star Stainless Steel Men's Watch - Only $109 + Free Shipping*



rgb66rgb said:


> I did see, in another area on here, a mod message that scolded the poster saying only links to 'site sponsors' were allowed to be posted. Now perhaps that was in one of the 'sponsored brand forums'. Seems a tad draconian, but whatever..


I think it's fair to block any site that pumps counterfeit products into the "_Is my Tissot real?" or "Quartz Rolex for $15.00? Am I getting ripped off?" style of threads._


----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)

*Pan Europ Chrono
*


Choledocho said:


> Sorry to ressurect an old thread, but for anyone interested Ashford has the Pan Europ chronograph now for $972, cheaper than the deal in 2012.


Luxury Watch Movado, Ebel, Tag Heuer, Concord, Bulova, Breitling, Seiko, ESQ, Cartier, Corum, Kenneth Cole, Citizen, Bulgari, Chopard - Ashford.com*

Tag Heuer Aquaracer Automatic*- $1,350
played with one over the weekend and I was rather impressed

blue: Tag Heuer Aquaracer Automatic Blue Dial Steel Mens Watch WAY2112.BA0910 - Jomashop
grey: Tag Heuer Aquaracer Automatic Anthracite Guilloche Stainless Steel Mens Watch WAY2113BA0910 - Jomashop
white: Tag Heuer Aquaracer Automatic Silver Dial Steel Mens Watch WAY2111.BA0910 - Jomashop


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

I've seen some heavily discounted Eterna watches at bluefly. I called them up and they said that the warranty is stamped for those watches. I won't believe it until I see it. Man I would love one but I just don't know if I can spend $2k on a watch. I wish I was rich and could just freely drop some cash... BTW, the reviews on the site are horrible but I have not read a single one for watches. I think they get them from world of watches or the watchery.

Eterna 7630.41.50.1186 Eterna Vaughan Men's Stainless Steel Automatic Watch | BLUEFLY up to 70% off designer brands








Eterna Eterna Madison Men's Automatic Watch | BLUEFLY up to 70% off designer brands









SRINGISHERE takes an additional 10% off. I saw an additional 15% off on them a few days ago too. I really wish I could just not think that it is $2k and buy this.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

A real tourby, new for $438. I recently saw another model from the warehouse deals around $375.









Amazon.com: Stuhrling Original Men's 312.333515 Tourbillon Dominous Limited Edition Mechanical Gold Tone Watch: Clothing


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cadeallaw said:


> *Pan Europ Chrono
> *
> Luxury Watch Movado, Ebel, Tag Heuer, Concord, Bulova, Breitling, Seiko, ESQ, Cartier, Corum, Kenneth Cole, Citizen, Bulgari, Chopard - Ashford.com*
> 
> ...


If you want a good deal on a Tag, check Amazon Warehouse. There are Aquaracer automatic chronographs for just a little more than these.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I used to be a big fan of Amazon Warehouse Deals, as they used to include their 3rd Party/Asurion warranty on watch purchases (or at least they did when I purchased my Oris in Nov. 2014). However, now they are very specific in the listing that there's no warranty...and for many (but granted, not all) of their watches, the prices aren't that much better than if you did buy new. At least you do get their 30 day return policy, which I suppose is better than many 'bay sellers. Just my $.02.


RyanD said:


> If you want a good deal on a Tag, check Amazon Warehouse. There are Aquaracer automatic chronographs for just a little more than these.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> I used to be a big fan of Amazon Warehouse Deals, as they used to include their 3rd Party/Asurion warranty on watch purchases (or at least they did when I purchased my Oris in Nov. 2014). However, now they are very specific in the listing that there's no warranty...and for many (but granted, not all) of their watches, the prices aren't that much better than if you did buy new. At least you do get their 30 day return policy, which I suppose is better than many 'bay sellers. Just my $.02.


I just ordered a watch from Amazon Warehouse that was 50% less than anywhere else. As you said, at least there is a 30-day return policy. The ones I've received so far were nearly flawless.

They have an Aquaracer chronograph for $1566 and an 1887 chronograph for $2296. There is also an automatic tourbillon for $604.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah, I'm sure if I found the right watch at the right price through Warehouse Deals, I probably wouldn't hesitate to pull the trigger. If a returned watch was truly "defective", then I'm fairly certain that the defect would rear its head within the first 30 days!


RyanD said:


> I just ordered a watch from Amazon Warehouse that was 50% less than anywhere else. As you said, at least there is a 30-day return policy. The ones I've received so far were nearly flawless.
> 
> They have an Aquaracer chronograph for $1566 and an 1887 chronograph for $2296. There is also an automatic tourbillon for $604.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

The Deal of the Day at Jomadeals.com is the Seiko SKX175 for $189 (it's currently $220 at Amazon).


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

You can get the SKX009 for $113+shipping straight from Japan.

seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko メンズサイズネイビー boy diver's automatic watch ペプシベゼル Navy dial stainless belt SKX009K2

Best deal for anyone that wants the 009.


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

Thrax said:


> You can get the SKX009 for $113+shipping straight from Japan.
> 
> seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko ãƒ¡ãƒ³ã‚ºã‚µã‚¤ã‚ºãƒ�ã‚¤ãƒ"ãƒ¼ boy diver's automatic watch ãƒšãƒ-ã‚·ãƒ™ã‚¼ãƒ« Navy dial stainless belt SKX009K2
> 
> Best deal for anyone that wants the 009.


Yup has been there for some time from Seiko3s, also 007 for 117+shipping. I got the 009 a couple of months ago, fantastic watch and fast delivery.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

Android is selling their Pioneer Automatic and throwing in a 3-watch case for $74








ANDROID Pioneer Automatic


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Tag Heuer 1887 is now down to $2152. Great deal, especially if Amazon doesn't charge tax in your state.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...TF8&colid=1SNR0PQW9ODYH&coliid=I2QKBUOE9Z5BEF


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

GPT-2 is only $219 for their end of production sale:
CountyComm - GPT - 2 ( Conventional Style ) Maratac? Watch


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Millbarge said:


> GPT-2 is only $219 for their end of production sale:
> CountyComm - GPT - 2 ( Conventional Style ) Maratac? Watch


I miss mine, it's a great watch and well worth the price at $219.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Millbarge said:


> GPT-2 is only $219 for their end of production sale:
> CountyComm - GPT - 2 ( Conventional Style ) Maratac? Watch


Can't beat that for a 9015.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drewcandraw (Dec 15, 2014)

theague said:


> I miss mine, it's a great watch and well worth the price at $219.


what made you sell it, just got bored of it?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Trifoglio automatic watches for $192 at Touch of Modern. Several different models available.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/i/H3E2MH86


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The watch I just received from Amazon Warehouse was defective. It's a 41mm Revue Thommen skeleton. It runs dial up and stops completely dial down. Sending it back today. Amazon may just re-list it, so be aware.

I also noticed that the movement says "Unadjusted". A Swiss in-house movement that is unadjusted? Really?


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

RyanD said:


> The watch I just received from Amazon Warehouse was defective. It's a 41mm Revue Thommen skeleton. It runs dial up and stops completely dial down. Sending it back today. Amazon may just re-list it, so be aware.
> 
> I also noticed that the movement says "Unadjusted". A Swiss in-house movement that is unadjusted? Really?


Hey RyanD,
Everyone  that has bought RT this year had problems. They are trying to sell heavily discounted models now not sure why. The brand has been kinda dead for some time. I bought one and it was badly serviced before, the rotor was scratched, clearly visible, no need for lupes. I got a refund and tried another site that had it for 110 less (looks like a distributor did a fire sale to the NY based websites). This time, the watch was completely new (did not say unadjusted) but the movement was faulty. The power reserve only lasted ~15 hours (issues of stopping as you pointed out). Got a refund again. So basically, stay away from them.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/you-would-think-companies-do-better-qa-checks-1664026.html


----------



## JorgeT (Mar 6, 2010)

Tisell watches has a new webpage in english. Their watches are really good and usually at about $140 to $150. Right now they have a sale for $119 all models. I do not work for/with them, I just bought one sometime ago and saw their new page and the great deal.

Www.tisellkr.com
Jorge


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

JorgeT said:


> Tisell watches has a new webpage in english. Their watches are really good and usually at about $140 to $150. Right now they have a sale for $119 all models. I do not work for/with them, I just bought one sometime ago and saw their new page and the great deal.
> 
> Jorge


Link?link?link?
We are lazy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Hublot watches over 50% off at Touch of Modern.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/i/H3E2MH86


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

JorgeT said:


> Tisell watches has a new webpage in english. Their watches are really good and usually at about $140 to $150. Right now they have a sale for $119 all models. I do not work for/with them, I just bought one sometime ago and saw their new page and the great deal.
> 
> Www.tisellkr.com
> Jorge


Too bad their ST19 chrono is MIA on the new site.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow very nice, the pictures anyway... thanks for sharing.. so its a Korean micro brand using low cost seagull movements, anyone got a review/feedback on the fit and finish? Pictures makes it look nicer than competitively priced Parnis and Alpha watches..


----------



## locolegs (Sep 16, 2014)

arislan said:


> Wow very nice, the pictures anyway... thanks for sharing.. so its a Korean micro brand using low cost seagull movements, anyone got a review/feedback on the fit and finish? Pictures makes it look nicer than competitively priced Parnis and Alpha watches..


I've been using Tisell's type B pilot for couple of years now... the quality is surprisingly good for the price and it still runs fine.

As a Korean myself, I've been following the maker for some time thru some community stuff and it seems the owner has rather fastidious personality hence there were some trouble with the members (It's kind of long story). However when it comes down to the watch, it is a good thing; apparently he tests all the movements thoroughly each time they arrive in his factory.

With the sapphire glass and genuinely heated blue hands, they are amazing in value but you will most likely have to swap the watch strap it comes with as they are not so great in quality.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Hublot watches over 50% off at Touch of Modern.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/i/H3E2MH86


Any place that requires me to "Sign UP" before I can even view their product can kiss my furry butt! I'll never give my busniss to a company with that policy, no matter HOW cheap the price is.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

KrisOK said:


> Any place that requires me to "Sign UP" before I can even view their product can kiss my furry butt! I'll never give my busniss to a company with that policy, no matter HOW cheap the price is.


+1 Kris.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

KrisOK said:


> Any place that requires me to "Sign UP" before I can even view their product can kiss my furry butt! I'll never give my busniss to a company with that policy, no matter HOW cheap the price is.


I've always felt like that too! Hate it!

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

JorgeT said:


> Tisell watches has a new webpage in english. Their watches are really good and usually at about $140 to $150. Right now they have a sale for $119 all models. I do not work for/with them, I just bought one sometime ago and saw their new page and the great deal.
> 
> Www.tisellkr.com
> Jorge


I really like the classical designs they have, but at 44mm size without crown it's going to look a bit awkward.

I wager those could sell like hot cakes if they were ~38mm or less.
Manual Winding is supposed to be for real watchaholics. I suspect anyone with watch-passion to wear classical designs bigger than 40mm.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

KrisOK said:


> Any place that requires me to "Sign UP" before I can even view their product can kiss my furry butt! I'll never give my busniss to a company with that policy, no matter HOW cheap the price is.


Good. That leaves more deals for the rest of us. They have automatic Molarity 1000M watches today for $220.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Good. That leaves more deals for the rest of us. They have automatic Molarity 1000M watches today for $220.


Enjoy your Molarity, and your info being shared for advertising.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> Enjoy your Molarity, and your info being shared for advertising.


I enjoyed the $1000 profit I made on one order. I really don't care what they do with my email. Every company you do business with is selling your email. That's what spam filters are for. I get at most 1-2 spam emails a day that aren't filtered out.

If you want to pay cash and avoid being tracked, people are finding deals on Citizen Eco-Drives at TJ Maxx. $250 for an AT8025-51E that retails for $650.
https://slickdeals.net/f/7784611-ymmv-tj-maxx-citizen-eco-drive-at8025-51e-men-s-watch-249?v=1


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> I enjoyed the $1000 profit I made on one order. I really don't care what they do with my email. Every company you do business with is selling your email. That's what spam filters are for. I get at most 1-2 spam emails a day that aren't filtered out.
> 
> If you want to pay cash and avoid being tracked, people are finding deals on Citizen Eco-Drives at TJ Maxx. $250 for an AT8025-51E that retails for $650.
> https://slickdeals.net/f/7784611-ymmv-tj-maxx-citizen-eco-drive-at8025-51e-men-s-watch-249?v=1


Citizen is an easy brand to sell. Some brands that are really great have terrible resale value. Louis Erard automatic watches sell for less than $200 on eBay even though they retail for thousands. Here is one.

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-li...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ

$341 is amazing, but you would be lucky to get $200 for it on eBay.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

RyanD said:


> I enjoyed the $1000 profit I made on one order. I really don't care what they do with my email. Every company you do business with is selling your email. That's what spam filters are for. I get at most 1-2 spam emails a day that aren't filtered out.
> 
> If you want to pay cash and avoid being tracked, people are finding deals on Citizen Eco-Drives at TJ Maxx. $250 for an AT8025-51E that retails for $650.
> https://slickdeals.net/f/7784611-ymmv-tj-maxx-citizen-eco-drive-at8025-51e-men-s-watch-249?v=1


Was that profit from the sale of the watch or all the referral credit you received?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> Citizen is an easy brand to sell.


Citizens are often 50% off retail lately. That particular one is available for $320 on Ebay. One person bought TJ Maxx gift cards online for 18% off, so he bought the watch for $222 total with tax. Pretty nice deal, and it would be easy to sell if you got tired of it.


----------



## HJZ (Apr 8, 2015)

Off topic a little here but I don't like giving out my email to sites either. However, for a quick viewing to see if the "deal" is worth it, use a quick email address generator like 10 minute mail (just google it). That's how I get by most of the times. If I see something I realllly like, then maybe I'll use my junk email address to order.


----------



## rcs914 (Apr 30, 2007)

I didn't see this posted here otherwise: CountryComm has the Maratac GPT-2 with a Miyota 9015 and sapphire crystal on sale for $219:

CountyComm - GPT - 2 ( Conventional Style ) Maratac? Watch


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

HJZ said:


> Off topic a little here but I don't like giving out my email to sites either. However, for a quick viewing to see if the "deal" is worth it, use a quick email address generator like 10 minute mail (just google it). That's how I get by most of the times. If I see something I realllly like, then maybe I'll use my junk email address to order.


Good idea. I sometimes use an extra email account for things like Craigslist. You can also use a single-use credit card number for payment if you have any concerns about security.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

HJZ said:


> Off topic a little here but I don't like giving out my email to sites either. However, for a quick viewing to see if the "deal" is worth it, use a quick email address generator like 10 minute mail (just google it). That's how I get by most of the times. If I see something I realllly like, then maybe I'll use my junk email address to order.


Thanks for the tip, I was not aware of this website.


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

I use hushmail.com as a disposable. It lets me create whatever address I want, and use that addy for registration and, if I log in at least once every three weeks, renews for another three weeks for no charge. This gets around problems like sites who don't send confirmation or order emails promptly. No registration.


----------



## eesti (Apr 3, 2015)

Thrax said:


> Too bad their ST19 chrono is MIA on the new site.


i wonder if tissell will beat out the orient bambino in the battle of the asian non-quartz watches?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Is anyone else still waiting on their Christopher Ward from the last clearance sale? Mine has been stuck in Chicago for over a week. I sent an email to Christoper Ward, but no response yet.


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

Nothing CW can do once it has left the shop. A Texas buyer said his was held up in NY for a while, but received it while the tracking status still said it was in NY.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

rgb66rgb said:


> I use hushmail.com as a disposable. It lets me create whatever address I want, and use that addy for registration and, if I log in at least once every three weeks, renews for another three weeks for no charge. This gets around problems like sites who don't send confirmation or order emails promptly. No registration.


I have a Yahoo mail account that is my "buying stuff/anytime a web form needs an email" account; and keep the email account I actually use clean.

The Yahoo account now has about 5,000 pieces of spam; and the other account is virtually spam-free.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Gmail allows you to add anything you want after the first part of your email address, as long as you put it after a + sign, and it will still reach you. So, let's say my email address were [email protected] (it's not)...

If I wanted to sign up "*Retailer NMF*" I would provide [email protected] during signup to that retailer. Then I create an email rule in Gmail for all emails sent to [email protected] to go immediately to junk. If they sell that email to a third party, so what? They're just going to add [email protected] to their database, and even the third party spams will be sent directly to junk too.


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

Sonnovagun! Works for my mail server too. Only downside I see is that a real email address is in the submitted address, so anyone knowing of this tactic could remove the '+retailernmf' and still get email to the recipient.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

rgb66rgb said:


> Sonnovagun! Works for my mail server too. Only downside I see is that a real email address is in the submitted address, so anyone knowing of this tactic could remove the '+retailernmf' and still get email to the recipient.


Biggest issue with this us that even though + is a valid character for email addresses, some databases do not allow it so you can't use that technique.

I have my own domain and use Google servers for email. Anything that is not a specific user goes to both me and my wife, so we sign up for websites with the actual website name as the email address, like [email protected]. If desired, I can set it up so it goes right to junk mail with filters.

Anyway, back to deals! Who's got some?


Thrax said:


> Gmail allows you to add anything you want after the first part of your email address, as long as you put it after a + sign, and it will still reach you. So, let's say my email address were [email protected] (it's not)...
> 
> If I wanted to sign up "*Retailer NMF*" I would provide [email protected] during signup to that retailer. Then I create an email rule in Gmail for all emails sent to [email protected] to go immediately to junk. If they sell that email to a third party, so what? They're just going to add [email protected] to their database, and even the third party spams will be sent directly to junk too.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Is anyone else still waiting on their Christopher Ward from the last clearance sale? Mine has been stuck in Chicago for over a week. I sent an email to Christoper Ward, but no response yet.


Man I hope it is not in the ELK GROVE VILLAGE, IL 60007 (sorry for the caps I just copied from my tracking) sort center. This is a well documented black hole in the postal service where packages get stuck for weeks or just disappear...

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

MP83 said:


> Man I hope it is not in the ELK GROVE VILLAGE, IL 60007 (sorry for the caps I just copied from my tracking) sort center. This is a well documented black hole in the postal service where packages get stuck for weeks or just disappear...


All it says is "RECEIVED AT OEO'HARE", and that was April 2. I might have to ask Christopher Ward to send another one.

I checked my nearest TJ Maxx. They didn't have any Citizens, but they had a Seiko Kinetic for $90. With 18% off their gift cards, that's a pretty good price.


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

RyanD said:


> All it says is "RECEIVED AT OEO'HARE", and that was April 2. I might have to ask Christopher Ward to send another one.
> 
> I checked my nearest TJ Maxx. They didn't have any Citizens, but they had a Seiko Kinetic for $90. With 18% off their gift cards, that's a pretty good price.


Here is from the othrmer forum...

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1660970

Watches stuck at Chicago Customs.


----------



## damonism (Dec 27, 2014)

For those of you new to this whole Internet thing, the first thing you check when a site requires an email address to log in is BugMeNot:

touchofmodern.com passwords - BugMeNot

If you decide to actually purchase something, log out and create yourself an account with your valid email. But chances are you just want to look.

(A little off-topic, yes, but as a devoted reader of the thread I figured it'd probably help someone here.)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Seiko quartz chronograph for $54 shipped. Use promo code FASHION10

https://www.tanga.com/deals/11ad201c2f6a/seiko-chronograph-mens-watch-snd333j1


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mikekol said:


> Here is from the othrmer forum...
> 
> Has anyone had any trouble with ISC Chicago IL (USPS)?
> 
> Watches stuck at Chicago Customs.


Mine just showed up even though the tracking said it was still in Chicago.

It feels quite heavy at 7 oz considering that it isn't that large. Nice watch for the price.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Mine just showed up even though the tracking said it was still in Chicago.
> 
> It feels quite heavy at 7 oz considering that it isn't that large. Nice watch for the price.


Where is the picture Ryan?
Duh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

nello said:


> Where is the picture Ryan?
> Duh.


Here you go.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Beautiful! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

RyanD said:


> Is anyone else still waiting on their Christopher Ward from the last clearance sale? Mine has been stuck in Chicago for over a week. I sent an email to Christoper Ward, but no response yet.


Not CW, but just had a SARB shipped in from Japan, sat in chicago for 14 days, and was dinged for about 10% duty. Out of 8-10 shipments coming this way, that's by far the longest it ever took, and the first time I had to pay taxes...


----------



## dianhoro (Mar 26, 2015)

looked elegant in your hand


----------



## jc2dfullest (Oct 31, 2008)

Daily Deal Steal, One Watch a Day | WorldofWatches | US

Seiko SRP 605K2 $119.00


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Deep Blue Juggy III chrono in PVD, under $200.
Deep Blue 45mm Juggernaut III Swiss Chronograph Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch evine.com


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Not sure if it's a bargain, but it is a rarity: there's a nice Zeno Explorer ending in 9hrs on Ebay, no bids and starting at $300.
(Not my auction)

Zeno Watch Basel Automatic Super Precision Swiss Made Watch | eBay


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

jc2dfullest said:


> Daily Deal Steal, One Watch a Day | WorldofWatches | US
> 
> Seiko SRP 605K2 $119.00


Coupon FRIENDS10 takes it down to $107.99


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

SPRING SALE!! FROM NOW UNTIL MAY 1st ONLY, THE DAGAZ THUNDERBOLT 150m PILOT/MILITARY WATCH IS ON SALE AT %20 OFF 
(Regular price $375---SALE PRICE ONLY $300)
Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Citizen Nighthawk for $179.99:

JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Millbarge said:


> SPRING SALE!! FROM NOW UNTIL MAY 1st ONLY, THE DAGAZ THUNDERBOLT 150m PILOT/MILITARY WATCH IS ON SALE AT %20 OFF
> (Regular price $375---SALE PRICE ONLY $300)
> Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


What an awesome deal. This is another one of those, if it was only 2mm larger (and I had a budget to spend) situations. Great looking piece though.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> What an awesome deal. This is another one of those, if it was only 2mm larger (and I had a budget to spend) situations. Great looking piece though.


Yup, great deal. I think this one calls for a modded dial which would suit the watch more.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Yeah would love for it to be bigger  

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## Audi2003 (Mar 30, 2013)

I need help determining if this watch is worth the money. The movement in is is Miyota 82s7, same as the one in SevenFriday P1.









https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...open=1&utm_term=motivator-automatic-x0251-010


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Millbarge said:


> SPRING SALE!! FROM NOW UNTIL MAY 1st ONLY, THE DAGAZ THUNDERBOLT 150m PILOT/MILITARY WATCH IS ON SALE AT %20 OFF
> (Regular price $375---SALE PRICE ONLY $300)
> Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


Dang. At that price it is going to be hard to resist. I've been eyeing it for awhile...


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

I'd spend a hundred more and get the Chris Ward Pilot Mk I on sale there -- nicer look IMO.

http://www.christopherward.eu/media...b8d27136e95/c/1/c10-aviator-auto-skt_hero.jpg

C10 Aviator MK I automatic watch on brown leather strap, Chr. Ward


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

rgb66rgb said:


> I'd spend a hundred more and get the Chris Ward Pilot Mk I on sale there -- nicer look IMO.
> 
> http://www.christopherward.eu/media...b8d27136e95/c/1/c10-aviator-auto-skt_hero.jpg
> 
> C10 Aviator MK I automatic watch on brown leather strap, Chr. Ward


It's only about $50 more with the non-EU price plus shipping. (309.17 + 15.00) x 1.07 = $346.86


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

rgb66rgb said:


> I'd spend a hundred more and get the Chris Ward Pilot Mk I on sale there -- nicer look IMO.
> 
> http://www.christopherward.eu/media...b8d27136e95/c/1/c10-aviator-auto-skt_hero.jpg
> 
> C10 Aviator MK I automatic watch on brown leather strap, Chr. Ward


I agree. Love the looks of the dagaz. Just too small. Cw is a beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Touch of Modern is having a sale on Fortis up to 75% off. Looks like some good deals. Several automatic chronographs around $1500. I'd like one of their chronograph alarms, but the cheapest one is still $3250.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/i/H3E2MH86


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Victorinox Inox $275 at jomashop

http://www.jomashop.com/victorinox-...2015/04/14+Fossil+&+Chopard+&+Vict+&+RC+Email










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

*
$338.00 ($845, 60% off) Hamilton Men's Khaki Aviation Watch H76665135*




Ashford offers the Hamilton Men's Khaki Aviation Watch H76665135 for *$338* via coupon code "*AFFAVIAT338*".
*Free shipping*.
Deal ends 4/18.

*Features*: 42 mm Stainless Steel case and band, Sapphire Crystal Scratch Resistant Anti Reflective, Swiss Mechanical Automatic (Self-Winding), Water Resistance: 50 m (165 feet).


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey guys, I dont really buy Casios (I like them fine) and I was in Sam's Club here in sunny California and found this bulk stack they just got in for the ProTreks.....$99.99. I did some looking around and cant quite find the same model on eBay but it seems like a decent price but I am sure you guys will know better than I......enjoy!


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Millbarge said:


> SPRING SALE!! FROM NOW UNTIL MAY 1st ONLY, THE DAGAZ THUNDERBOLT 150m PILOT/MILITARY WATCH IS ON SALE AT %20 OFF
> (Regular price $375---SALE PRICE ONLY $300)
> Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


I'm heading to my accountant for my taxes next week. Depending on the damage I may have one on the way next Wednesday. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh man, I've wanted the champagne dial version of this watch for a long time. Looks super nice, although I hear the lume is pretty sub-par. Regardless, must...resist...urge...to...order!!


Millbarge said:


> *
> $338.00 ($845, 60% off) Hamilton Men's Khaki Aviation Watch H76665135*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Gilt is having a sale on 1970's NOS Breitlings for around $3000. I don't know anything about them. Would those be in-house movements?

Gilt Member Homepage | Personalized Sales | Gilt Groupe


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

Bloom said:


> Oh man, I've wanted the champagne dial version of this watch for a long time. Looks super nice, although I hear the lume is pretty sub-par. Regardless, must...resist...urge...to...order!!


You should keep an eye on Ashford's site, because I know I've seen the champagne-dialed one on sale like this before.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

The code works for the champagne dial too, so I'm really in a pickle!! Anyone know about the lume on this model?


Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Bloom said:


> The code works for the champagne dial too, so I'm really in a pickle!! Anyone know about the lume on this model?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


Generally, all Hamiltons have weak lume. Try an image search on google.
Not my pictures.

I think that most people think that anything other than seiko monster lume is weak.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

This is a different khaki aviation model but I assume the lume should be close:


























There's a guy in this thread that has the model in question, ask him: https://www.watchuseek.com/f357/hamilton-khaki-aviation-pilot-day-date-42mm-review-1076447-3.html


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'm totally on the fence; not sure what I'm going to do. Scouring the web for reviews on this specific model.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Bloom said:


> Thanks guys. I'm totally on the fence; not sure what I'm going to do. Scouring the web for reviews on this specific model.


i have the black version i posted on its way...
don't think it will get here til after the sale is over though...
But for a 42mm swiss made watch, with sapphire, with a bracelet, with an ETA 2824-2, etc...
i really think $338 is an amazing price.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Do you know how long the sale is going on with the code you provided?


Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Bloom said:


> Do you know how long the sale is going on with the code you provided?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


thru the 18th, however i noticed that the black version is already sold out


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank God I don't particularly care for any of these.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Posted by mistake. Apologies


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Dealnews deal:








aSavings via eBay offers the Seiko Men's Seiko 5 Automatic Watch in four colors for *$42.99* with *free shipping*.
It features a stainless steel case, canvas band, Japanese automatic movement, and water resistance to 98 feet. 
*Deal ends April 22.*


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

this one's a bit too rich for me

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...HWTV7W66B7SFDQV&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_p=2072380842


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

Millbarge said:


> Dealnews deal:
> 
> aSavings via eBay offers the Seiko Men's Seiko 5 Automatic Watch in four colors for *$42.99* with *free shipping*.
> It features a stainless steel case, canvas band, Japanese automatic movement, and water resistance to 98 feet.
> *Deal ends April 22.*


Well, there goes my plan to wait until my birthday in August to buy a new watch.


----------



## Twotone60 (Jan 7, 2008)

Millbarge said:


> i have the black version i posted on its way...
> don't think it will get here til after the sale is over though...
> But for a 42mm swiss made watch, with sapphire, with a bracelet, with an ETA 2824-2, etc...
> i really think $338 is an amazing price.


 I got the champagne 42mm from Ashford and couldn't be happier - especially at the price. The lume is negligible, but I have other watches for that. I love my Hamitons for their clean, almost minimalist look. I was planning to put mine on various natos, like alexstraza here, but I found that the bracelet is very comfortable, adjusted to fit me just right and gives the watch the perfect dress/sport versatility. That said, eventually I'll probably try straps as well.


----------



## Twotone60 (Jan 7, 2008)

That is one of the very few Breitlings I've ever seen that I like. Uncluttered and not too flashy - but, yeah, I'm not in the 3k+ market, either.



garf666 said:


> this one's a bit too rich for me
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...HWTV7W66B7SFDQV&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_p=2072380842


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Twotone60 said:


> View attachment 3679650
> I got the champagne 42mm from Ashford and couldn't be happier - especially at the price. The lume is negligible, but I have other watches for that. I love my Hamitons for their clean, almost minimalist look. I was planning to put mine on various natos, like alexstraza here, but I found that the bracelet is very comfortable, adjusted to fit me just right and gives the watch the perfect dress/sport versatility. That said, eventually I'll probably try straps as well.


Gorgeous! Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

RyanD said:


> It's only about $50 more with the non-EU price plus shipping. (309.17 + 15.00) x 1.07 = $346.86


Well, I did it. C10 now on its way to Canada. Sale is almost over; all the 50% items are gone. Grab this while the last few remain.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation has some really great prices on Alpina watches right now. Adventure Extreme Sailing men's automatic watch for $503. That beats the next-closest price by over $100, and Jomashop and Overstock are over $1,000 for this watch.

Alpina Club Day-Dates (silver or black dial) $185. Quartz, but double that price everywhere else it seems.

Watches at Gemnation.com

UPDATE: I pulled the trigger on that Alpina Adventure Extreme Sailing auto. Total impulse buy but, $500 for a Swiss in-house-ish movement? (Off a Sellita SW200, right?) Very nice. I've read nothing but good things about the fit and finish of Alpina watches.


----------



## alexstraza (Nov 19, 2014)

Twotone60 said:


> View attachment 3679650
> I got the champagne 42mm from Ashford and couldn't be happier - especially at the price. The lume is negligible, but I have other watches for that. I love my Hamitons for their clean, almost minimalist look. I was planning to put mine on various natos, like alexstraza here, but I found that the bracelet is very comfortable, adjusted to fit me just right and gives the watch the perfect dress/sport versatility. That said, eventually I'll probably try straps as well.


Agreed on all points ... The champagne grew on me more and more. Very minimalist and clashes with almost nothing, straps or outfits. Love having this watch. Lume sucks.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Millbarge said:


> Dealnews deal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just got the green one hoping it gets delivered before Friday
I have a diving test project and need cheap 30m WR watches so this one fits great


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gemnation has some really great prices on Alpina watches right now. Adventure Extreme Sailing men's automatic watch for $503. That beats the next-closest price by over $100, and Jomashop and Overstock are over $1,000 for this watch.
> 
> Alpina Club Day-Dates (silver or black dial) $185. Quartz, but double that price everywhere else it seems.
> 
> ...


Good looking out my friend! Got a black Alpina Club quartz as a gift to a friend. 







Swiss Made, DOMED AR sapphire, 100m WR Screw down crown, at 11mm thick, versatile and very readable... Is it me or 185$ is a crazy low price for a watch with these features?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Good looking out my friend! Got a black Alpina Club quartz as a gift to a friend.
> 
> Swiss Made, DOMED AR sapphire, 100m WR Screw down crown, at 11mm thick, versatile and very readable... Is it me or 185$ is a crazy low price for a watch with these features?


You are correct; that's a very low price for that watch.

I'm more and more psyched for mine as I see it on sale for over $1050 to $1700 everywhere else.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

One more to note from that sale: For those who like the Alpina Extreme Sailing with what I think of as the more common bezel, that automatic is on sale on a rubber strap for $462:

Alpina Adventure Extreme Sailing Mens Watch Model: AL-525LB4V6









Basically, just check all the models out. Bargains galore..


----------



## medaze (Dec 10, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gemnation has some really great prices on Alpina watches right now. Adventure Extreme Sailing men's automatic watch for $503. That beats the next-closest price by over $100, and Jomashop and Overstock are over $1,000 for this watch.
> 
> Alpina Club Day-Dates (silver or black dial) $185. Quartz, but double that price everywhere else it seems.
> 
> ...


Extreme Diver Midsize incoming, here's hoping its not too small


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

This seems like a great deal on a big date & small seconds pilot

http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Alpina-Startimer-Pilot-AL-280B4S6-28899.html

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> One more to note from that sale: For those who like the Alpina Extreme Sailing with what I think of as the more common bezel, that automatic is on sale on a rubber strap for $462:
> 
> Alpina Adventure Extreme Sailing Mens Watch Model: AL-525LB4V6
> 
> ...


This looks great...but $120 for postage to UK and more than likely an additional 20% VAT on the total (watch value AND postage value) would bump up the price massively.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Davosa Trailmaster is on Massdrop |> thats a beauty

Lowest tier is $499









https://www.massdrop.com/r/WEUPB9


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Londo Mollari said:


> Coupon FRIENDS10 takes it down to $107.99


Special thanks for posting the WOW discount code! $108 with free shipping is a heck of a bargain for this Seiko. 
The 605 has been on radar since it was released and waited for a good deal.

SRP605K2 on OEM rubber strap


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Special thanks for posting the WOW discount code! $108 with free shipping is a heck of a bargain for this Seiko.
> The 605 has been on radar since it was released and waited for a good deal.
> 
> SRP605K2 on OEM rubber strap


Wow! What a great option for those who like the SRP455 LE Monster but can't afford it.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Citizen NH7470-52E for $84.95 shipped.

Citizen Men's NH7470-52E Black Stainless-Steel Automatic Watch



















Citizen's NH affordable mechanical watches seem to be 4-5 years out of production. The NH8 series was dressier with sapphire crystals, equivalent to Seiko Superior. This is my NH8335-52E.










Nice chunky watch, well finished, heavy bracelet with a butterfly clasp.

The NH7 series was equivalent to Seiko 5 Sports with mineral glass crystals, and that's what areatrend is selling. Rakuten dealers have them for $110-$130, eBay's Singapore dealers are out of stock. There is an old thread here with most of the links broken.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/citizen-nh7480-59a-its-way-330357.html

I will post photographs and measurements when mine arrives.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Real life pics in any of those threads. Looks cool. Movement details?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

nello said:


> Real life pics in any of those threads. Looks cool. Movement details?


Moi? My Citizen NH8335-52E is an automatic that hand winds and doesn't hack. I assume the movement is Miyota 8205.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gemnation has some really great prices on Alpina watches right now. Adventure Extreme Sailing men's automatic watch for $503. That beats the next-closest price by over $100, and Jomashop and Overstock are over $1,000 for this watch.
> 
> Alpina Club Day-Dates (silver or black dial) $185. Quartz, but double that price everywhere else it seems.
> 
> ...


I got the same impulse after checking out the sale and seeing the price on the Seastrong Diver Chrono, so I pulled the trigger as well.









I've been wanting to try out an Alpina, but if I'm not crazy about this one when I get it on my wrist, I'm sure it can be flipped for at least what I paid.


----------



## simart (Oct 29, 2007)

HAMILTONH70415713 MEN'S KHAKI FIELD AUTOMATIC WATCH $316.25 at Ashford.com
(Sorry for the all caps, it's cut and paste from the website)



Hamilton H70415713 Watch


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

Londo Mollari said:


> Citizen NH7470-52E for $84.95 shipped.


Uh, am I missing something here?

A citizen *quartz* with sapphire and good stainless steel bracelet would be a steal at $85. And you're saying this Auto with likely a Japanese Miyota movement is for that price? Good grief, I can't justify ordering another watch when I already have two of the seiko 5's (one gift and one for me) in the mail, but this seems like an incredible deal. BTW, went from one watch to 7 so far this year haha, thanks to WUS!

Good thing the sale ends in 5 hours and I'm going to sleep now


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

cyberpunks2000 said:


> Uh, am I missing something here?
> 
> A citizen *quartz* with sapphire and good stainless steel bracelet would be a steal at $85. And you're saying this Auto with likely a Japanese Miyota movement is for that price? Good grief, I can't justify ordering another watch when I already have two of the seiko 5's (one gift and one for me) in the mail, but this seems like an incredible deal. BTW, went from one watch to 7 so far this year haha, thanks to WUS!
> 
> Good thing the sale ends in 5 hours and I'm going to sleep now


i went from 0 to 60 over the last year...
this is a sickness.

i would seek help for my condition...
but i spent all my money on watches.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

cyberpunks2000 said:


> Uh, am I missing something here?
> 
> A citizen *quartz* with sapphire and good stainless steel bracelet would be a steal at $85. And you're saying this Auto with likely a Japanese Miyota movement is for that price? Good grief, I can't justify ordering another watch when I already have two of the seiko 5's (one gift and one for me) in the mail, but this seems like an incredible deal. BTW, went from one watch to 7 so far this year haha, thanks to WUS!
> 
> Good thing the sale ends in 5 hours and I'm going to sleep now


It has mineral crystal , not sapphire.
Still a nice looking watch if put on a leather strap.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Millbarge said:


> i went from 0 to 60 over the last year...
> this is a sickness.
> 
> i would seek help for my condition...
> but i spent all my money on watches.


And I thought I was helpless with 4 new watches this year... Thanks for giving me hope.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

cyberpunks2000 said:


> A citizen *quartz* with sapphire and good stainless steel bracelet would be a steal at $85. And you're saying this Auto with likely a Japanese Miyota movement is for that price?


Not quite that good: NH7470-52E (like all the NH7 series) has a mineral glass crystal. Sorry to be confusing, I'll edit my post to make it clearer.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

KrisOK said:


> Wow! What a great option for those who like the SRP455 LE Monster but can't afford it.


SRP605 and SRP455 have same movement 4R35A










455 has a screw down crown which the 605 lacks. 
455 is 200M WR, 605 is only 100M WR
605 has a display back, 455 does not.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

605 is a winner at that price...

I bought "5" version of the OM for the same reason!










Ita


----------



## Johnny Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

Goldsmiths have some decent sale items, especially if ordering from the UK.


----------



## rpss (Mar 25, 2015)

Millbarge said:


> i went from 0 to 60 over the last year...
> this is a sickness.
> 
> i would seek help for my condition...
> but i spent all my money on watches.


That's an incredible rate of purchase! I know you've got a link in your footer, but it would be great to see your collection posted here with a note of what each of them is...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Millbarge said:


> i went from 0 to 60 over the last year...
> this is a sickness.
> 
> i would seek help for my condition...
> but i spent all my money on watches.


Thanks, I was feeling guilty about buying another watch, but you have encouraged me to think positively


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

rpss said:


> That's an incredible rate of purchase! I know you've got a link in your footer, but it would be great to see your collection posted here with a note of what each of them is...


I'll try and make a SOTC post when i get a chance to take some good pics of everything...
super busy packing and cleaning as my wife and I prepare to move from Los Angeles back up to our hometown of Seattle.

Next month seems appropriate for that as well, since it will be exactly one year from my first (and totally uninformed) purchase...
The Seiko Solar Diver.

If you or anyone wants to know about any of my watches, please feel free to PM me, i love talking about 'em.

=)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

There is a live government auction on Ebay today at 1:00PM EST with a lot of watches including some nice vintage Orients. Has anyone participated in one of these before? I'm going to watch it and see how it goes.

GOVERNMENT AUCTION - WATCH, COIN & DIAMOND VAULT LIQUIDATION | by Government Auction | eBay live auctions


----------



## Capital_Ex (May 15, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> Good looking out my friend! Got a black Alpina Club quartz as a gift to a friend.
> View attachment 3688418
> 
> Swiss Made, DOMED AR sapphire, 100m WR Screw down crown, at 11mm thick, versatile and very readable... Is it me or 185$ is a crazy low price for a watch with these features?


Just woke up and saw this beauty posted, shame the shipping cost kills the deal for me. Why, oh why? This could have been my very first swiss watch,,,,,,agony of defeato|

Edit: I still can't over the feeling of excitement for this watch.......


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

I just picked up a Momentum Base Layer on black strap for $55.04

Amazon.com: Momentum Men's 1M-SP76B7G Base Layer Analog Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch: Watches


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

RyanD said:


> There is a live government auction on Ebay today at 1:00PM EST with a lot of watches including some nice vintage Orients. Has anyone participated in one of these before? I'm going to watch it and see how it goes.
> 
> GOVERNMENT AUCTION - WATCH, COIN & DIAMOND VAULT LIQUIDATION | by Government Auction | eBay live auctions


I just quickly checked it out. It looks fun to monitor the bidding, but I don't think I will bid on anything. There is a pretty steep extra 19% buyers premium.


----------



## basnobua (Aug 13, 2013)

karlito said:


> I just quickly checked it out. It looks fun to monitor the bidding, but I don't think I will bid on anything. There is a pretty steep extra 19% buyers premium.


the estimates are also quite good for a laugh.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

RyanD said:


> There is a live government auction on Ebay today at 1:00PM EST with a lot of watches including some nice vintage Orients. Has anyone participated in one of these before? I'm going to watch it and see how it goes.
> 
> GOVERNMENT AUCTION - WATCH, COIN & DIAMOND VAULT LIQUIDATION | by Government Auction | eBay live auctions


weird, it seems the auction is based in my town...
or does it just say the town of whoever is logged in?


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

basnobua said:


> the estimates are also quite good for a laugh.


yeah... $3k estimate for a crappy franken orient that looks just like the ones you get from India for a $1...
who is making these estimates?


----------



## WatchesinIL (Mar 24, 2014)

Also checked out the Alpina sale at Gemnation right now. Picked up the midsize extreme diver on rubber strap. I realize its Quartz but from all the reviews and everything I've read online $249 is an outstanding price for the fit and finish of Alpina. Very rare you see a Swiss Made of that quality at that price, quartz or not.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Santa Carla? I am in Charlotte, NC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

i love auctions...
right up til the point that i remember just how many morons there with more money than sense...
ignorant wealthy people ruin everything.

EDIT:
the crappy franken orient went for $500...
have now lost all interest in buying anything...
still going to watch as i find it kinda funny.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes, it is Santa Clarita. The estimates are way off but the actual selling prices are very good. Most vintage Rolexes went for 2k-3k, some even in gold. The Michael Kors rose gold watches went for $30


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

nello said:


> Santa Carla? I am in Charlotte, NC.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Santa Clarita, CA...
we are right next to Magic Mountain...
aka Awesometown, USA (not making that up, they actually attempted to change the town name to that)


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Yes, it is Santa Clarita. The estimates are way off but the actual selling prices are very good. Most vintage Rolexes went for 2k-3k, some even in gold. The Michael Kors rose gold watches went for $30


ok i missed that....
kinda random


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> Yes, it is Santa Clarita. The estimates are way off but the actual selling prices are very good. Most vintage Rolexes went for 2k-3k, some even in gold. The Michael Kors rose gold watches went for $30


I haven't seen many good prices. An Orient King Diver just went for $660 with buyers premium. That seems like a bit much.


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah, I've been watching and not greatly impressed with the prices. I can do better on quartz Tag Aquaracers on the gray market, heh.


----------



## basnobua (Aug 13, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Yes, it is Santa Clarita. The estimates are way off but the actual selling prices are very good. Most vintage Rolexes went for 2k-3k, some even in gold. The Michael Kors rose gold watches went for $30


I think you will find that the $30 watch was Michael Kors "style" and is Onyk branded.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

RyanD said:


> I haven't seen many good prices. An Orient King Diver just went for $660 with buyers premium. That seems like a bit much.


oops, i forgot about the buyers premium and now agree with you.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

ok ... i just saw a vintage orient go for $2500...
and a used quartz Tag that retails for $800 go for over $1400

i am really confused who these people are that are paying for these things and why they never seem to show up when i sell something on ebay.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Millbarge said:


> ok ... i just saw a vintage orient go for $2500...
> and a used quartz Tag that retails for $800 go for over $1400
> 
> i am really confused who these people are that are paying for these things and why they never seem to show up when i sell something on ebay.


Madness continues with quartz Guccis.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

Millbarge said:


> ok ... i just saw a vintage orient go for $2500...
> and a used quartz Tag that retails for $800 go for over $1400
> 
> i am really confused who these people are that are paying for these things and why they never seem to show up when i sell something on ebay.


the seller estimates are off by an order of magnitude or more in almost all cases. it is like they sellers work for Invicta. i can't help but tune in off and on for the last few hours. on stuff i know about the prices are kind of high with a 19% tacked on at the end, but some of the Rolex may have been good but i just don't know enough to judge and there is very little actual information about each to really be informed it seems. it also looks like an awful lot of the sales are going to people that much be there at the auction itself.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

tylehman said:


> the seller estimates are off by an order of magnitude or more in almost all cases. it is like they sellers work for Invicta. i can't help but tune in off and on for the last few hours. on stuff i know about the prices are kind of high with a 19% tacked on at the end, but some of the Rolex may have been good but i just don't know enough to judge and there is very little actual information about each to really be informed it seems. it also looks like an awful lot of the sales are going to people that much be there at the auction itself.


If I wanted to buy a vintage Rolex, I'd watch the fashion sales sites (Gilt, Ruelala, Haute Look, etc.) They have them for fair prices ($3k range) on a regular basis, and I'd feel more confident that they would be in good condition.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

tylehman said:


> the seller estimates are off by an order of magnitude or more in almost all cases. it is like they sellers work for Invicta. i can't help but tune in off and on for the last few hours. on stuff i know about the prices are kind of high with a 19% tacked on at the end, but some of the Rolex may have been good but i just don't know enough to judge and there is very little actual information about each to really be informed it seems. it also looks like an awful lot of the sales are going to people that much be there at the auction itself.


Yeah the pics are so tiny and very limited info...
does make me wish i knew more about vintage Rolexes though.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Millbarge said:


> Yeah the pics are so tiny and very limited info...
> does make me wish i knew more about vintage Rolexes though.


Post up an example. Air king? Datejust?daydate?subs? My phone takes forever to load that page.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

There is a burgundy dial date just coming up right?or did it go already? Again I'm on phone now.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> There is a burgundy dial date just coming up right?or did it go already? Again I'm on phone now.


It went for $3750 + 20%.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

No diamonds, no service history. Good condition. All links. No non-rolex parts. 2k is ok. No more. Really 1500.00


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

So the auction on an item has to end within 60 seconds, some rule like that ?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> So the auction on an item has to end within 60 seconds, some rule like that ?


No, but it's like a normal live auction. They don't mess around.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

RyanD said:


> No, but it's like a normal live auction. They don't mess around.


Thanks, its the first time I was witnessing a live auction.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

How about an actual deal? Edox Chronorally automatic chronograph for $868 with code AFFAUTO868

Edox Chronorally 01116-3PR-NIN Men's Watch


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

newbieinIL said:


> Also checked out the Alpina sale at Gemnation right now. Picked up the midsize extreme diver on rubber strap. I realize its Quartz but from all the reviews and everything I've read online $249 is an outstanding price for the fit and finish of Alpina. Very rare you see a Swiss Made of that quality at that price, quartz or not.


I saw your post and thought "screw it" and I got one too (bracelet version though) 
Definitely been spending too much recently, will have to drastically shave the collection

Pic borrowed from ablogtowatch. It looks like watch time just took the pic and made it theirs, too bad!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

My contribution to this thread is prompting watch purchases all over the world!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Ah ok so it's you that's responsible!
Shame on you sir, you shouldn't be pushing addicts. 
When my wife will be about to beat me I will tell her "Stop! Stop! It's all WorthTheWrist's fault!"
And show her the original post. 
Than you will be in trouble 

Jokes apart, thanks a lot, the alpina sale you posted is one of the best I've seen here in a long while, really amazing. 
Good for me that my wrists are too small for 44mm watches, otherwise it would have been a bloodbath for me


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

Millbarge said:


> ok ... i just saw a vintage orient go for $2500...
> and a used quartz Tag that retails for $800 go for over $1400
> 
> i am really confused who these people are that are paying for these things and why they never seem to show up when i sell something on ebay.


As far as I could tell, from clicking on the bid links, it was the same person who won every watch I looked at. Seems crazy.


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

RyanD said:


> If I wanted to buy a vintage Rolex, I'd watch the fashion sales sites (Gilt, Ruelala, Haute Look, etc.) They have them for fair prices ($3k range) on a regular basis, and I'd feel more confident that they would be in good condition.


Strongly disagree, at least for Gilt. I was keeping an eye on Rolex sales there and they are consistently high "retail" prices but without any of the upsides of buying from a jeweler. Their watches are consistently mislabeled and the descriptions inaccurate. They clearly don't have anyone there that knows watches. They never list any detail about the specific item's condition, and they like to stack items (multiple watches under one listing), as if different watches from different years and different conditions are equivalent.

Oh and NO RETURNS

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Tempted by this one. Great for watersports.

Rubber or bracelet with butterfly clasp (+$50)?


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Seppia said:


> I saw your post and thought "screw it" and I got one too (bracelet version though)
> Definitely been spending too much recently, will have to drastically shave the collection
> 
> Pic borrowed from ablogtowatch. It looks like watch time just took the pic and made it theirs, too bad!


This watch is an awesome deal but it is only 38mm :'( 40mm looks small on my wrist so this would be puny. Sad. I was ready to get this in a flash. Not paying 700+ more for the larger version.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

I bought one of the larger versions. Even At $700 more it's still a good price. Besides, I am dying for an automatic dive chrono. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

fuzzysquid said:


> Strongly disagree, at least for Gilt. I was keeping an eye on Rolex sales there and they are consistently high "retail" prices but without any of the upsides of buying from a jeweler. Their watches are consistently mislabeled and the descriptions inaccurate. They clearly don't have anyone there that knows watches. They never list any detail about the specific item's condition, and they like to stack items (multiple watches under one listing), as if different watches from different years and different conditions are equivalent.
> 
> Oh and NO RETURNS


I'm not sure about Gilt's vintage watches, but Touch of Modern is having a sale right now on vintage Rolexes. It says each watch goes through a 4-hour inspection and includes a 2-year warranty. They are in the $2500-4500 range, which seems pretty fair. Better than the Ebay auction anyway.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/i/H3E2MH86


----------



## WatchesinIL (Mar 24, 2014)

blackdot said:


> Tempted by this one. Great for watersports.
> 
> Rubber or bracelet with butterfly clasp (+$50)?


Its personal preference. I got the rubber strap. I like the look of black on black.


----------



## WatchesinIL (Mar 24, 2014)

phoenix844884 said:


> This watch is an awesome deal but it is only 38mm :'( 40mm looks small on my wrist so this would be puny. Sad. I was ready to get this in a flash. Not paying 700+ more for the larger version.


My range is about 38-42mm so 38 is the small end of my range but definitely still within it. Alpina's dive watches are 38mm and 44mm and 44 is just too big. Couldn't pass up this deal.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

blackdot said:


> Tempted by this one. Great for watersports.
> 
> Rubber or bracelet with butterfly clasp (+$50)?


I decided for the bracelet because the rubber is one of those that you have to cut to size. 
I want to be able to resell the watch easily so I avoided the rubber, plus, I have a 18mm Hirsch pure black waiting for it


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

^^^

Nice watch -- that model comes up as "ladies" on the site. Is it? Does it matter? Or is it simply because of the smaller size?

best,

k


----------



## WatchesinIL (Mar 24, 2014)

Kirkawall said:


> ^^^
> 
> Nice watch -- that model comes up as "ladies" on the site. Is it? Does it matter? Or is it simply because of the smaller size?
> 
> ...


In my opinion it doesn't matter. I have men's watches that are smaller than 38mm


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Wear what u want. I have seen a Daytona on more than one woman. 38mm is not girly man size.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Kirkawall said:


> ^^^
> 
> Nice watch -- that model comes up as "ladies" on the site. Is it? Does it matter? Or is it simply because of the smaller size?
> 
> ...


Thanks!
If the fact that's labeled a ladies watch matters or not is a matter of your taste and perception. 
I have small (6.75) wrists and 38mm wears fine to me. 
I have plenty of watches that size or smaller (speedy reduced, grand seiko, Hamilton khaki field, omega Seamaster, vintage heuer, vintage omega), and honestly find them to wear great. 
Plus this watch is kinda square and looks to wear slightly larger than its size. 
Looks fine with me, honestly I think it's labeled "ladies" just because today anything smaller than a frisbee is labeled so 
But other than that there's no additional reason why they call it "ladies", so if the size works for you go for it!
Maybe the bracelet will not fit if you have very large wrists, I think I read somewhere the max length is 7.5 or 7.3, can't remember.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Seppia said:


> I decided for the bracelet because the rubber is one of those that you have to cut to size.
> I want to be able to resell the watch easily so I avoided the rubber, plus, I have a 18mm Hirsch pure black waiting for it


I have a Hirsch Pure on my Squale. Love it.

The Alpina has a tang buckle.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh ok sorry for the misinformation, I had seen that on a review, maybe old.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Seppia said:


> Oh ok sorry for the misinformation, I had seen that on a review, maybe old.


No worries, mate.

Still on the fence and running out of time!

Rubber

X Longer tail on my 6" wrist
X Stamped branding
X Less durable and potentially difficult to replace given the 18.5mm lug width
✓ Lower pricetag 
✓ Safer buckle for watersports

Bracelet

X Less feminine, apparently
X Polished centre link
X Butterfly clasp
X No microadjustment
✓ Better value
✓ More durable


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

My two cents:
- for $50 a nice bracelet is worth the upgrade
- I think that if the lug width is 18.5mm (I read 18?) and you put a 18mm aftermarket rubber strap the gap is going to be near invisible, I would not worry about that
The polished center links made me doubt for a second or two, but again for $50 it's worth a try. Worst case scenario I put it on Hirsch pure since day 1 and when I will flip it (which will inevitably happen sooner or later) I will be able to sell it with a new bracelet


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

blackdot said:


> No worries, mate.
> 
> Still on the fence and running out of time!
> 
> ...


I'd go for the bracelet because of the stamped branding on the rubber strap. Like Seppia said, the gap on an 18mm replacement strap will be insignificant. You could also notch a 20mm or larger to fit. Also, I'm not sure a rubber strap is any more feminine than a bracelet, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## WatchesinIL (Mar 24, 2014)

blackdot said:


> No worries, mate.
> 
> Still on the fence and running out of time!
> 
> ...


My 2 cents as someone who bought the rubber strap 

- If I end up thinking it is too small at 38mm, I can always give it to my wife without having to take any links off (although I really don't think it will be too small)
- I don't plan on flipping, so resale value isn't really a concern to me.
- I like the look of black on black with the orange
- I am actually planning on using this to snorkel and scuba, so I feel like rubber will be better for watersports
-I read in a few reviews that the bracelet was pretty "blingy," and that some reviewers ended up getting the links brushed because they thought the polished links were too shiny. I'm not a blingy person, so I don't really want that.
- The cheaper price is nice, but get the watch you want. $40 more for a bracelet is pretty insignificant.
- I don't see how a rubber strap is more or less feminine than a bracelet. It is just different.

At the end of the day, get what you like! Mine should be arriving tomorrow 

Let's all post pics of our new Alpinas when we get them!


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

You could just buy both and return the one you dont like. They have a easy return policy. Just cost you about $10 return shipping.


----------



## Roadie_Star (Feb 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gemnation has some really great prices on Alpina watches right now. Adventure Extreme Sailing men's automatic watch for $503. That beats the next-closest price by over $100, and Jomashop and Overstock are over $1,000 for this watch.
> 
> Alpina Club Day-Dates (silver or black dial) $185. Quartz, but double that price everywhere else it seems.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for this post - I too pulled the trigger - tremendous value here. Can't wait for my new Seastrong Extreme Diver auto chrono! This will most likely be my gateway watch


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

A non-chrono Seastrong diver sold on the forum for $685 in mint condition a few days ago. I'm not sure if $919 from Gemnation is that good of deal if there would be 30% depreciation at resale. I would not get the Seastrong diver (non chrono). 

However, the Extreme Diver Chrono on bracelet @ $910 looks to be a deal. But it would be a flip for me because of the thickness. 18MM! Amazon has it right now $1088 so I don't think I could sell it for much more than $1000, with PP Fees, and Shipping, and insurance it would be a wash....if I'm lucky. I'm not usually that lucky. 

My guess is that we will be seeing a bunch of LNIB Alpinas on the sales forum soon. I may pick one up then! Good find to the OP though.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Londo Mollari said:


> Citizen NH7470-52E for $84.95 shipped.
> 
> Citizen Men's NH7470-52E Black Stainless-Steel Automatic Watch
> 
> ...


I have posted a photo review:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/citizen-nh7470-52e-1822026.html#post15236658

Still available, the dealer is resetting the count-down sale timer every 24 hours. Bracelet is wearable and comfortable, the clasp is its weak point. I was dismayed by the 23 mm lugs, but there are a fair number of affordable watches and straps (thanks to Blues52):

https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/solving-riddle-23mm-strap-753165.html
One newer model with 23 mm lugs: Citizen CA0530-41E


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Area Trend has the Tissot Men's Carson Automatic T085.407.26.013.00 for $441.05. That's $100 to $200 below anyone else.

Tissot Men's Carson T085.407.26.013.00 Black Leather Leather Automatic Watch

With free express shipping.

Not sure I love that rose gold crown and bezel on the stainless steel case, but it's undeniably a nice watch.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Joma has Seiko doorbusters, over 150 styles, including the new blue monster for $119


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

peatnick said:


> Joma has Seiko doorbusters, over 150 styles, including the new blue monster for $119
> 
> View attachment 3730722


That's Seiko 5, not the Seiko Monster.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Aye, @Maxy it is a Seiko 5, but others have referred to it as the "new blue monster"

http://www.watchsleuth.com/seikodiverfinder/search/?MOD=SRP608


----------



## locolegs (Sep 16, 2014)

Techné Instruments Goshawk $236.25
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/techne-goshawk-watch









Not a bad deal for quality piece


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Not really affordable but Jomashop has Tudor Doorbusters as well.

Black Bay Red Strap - $2650
Black Bay Red Bracelet - $2995
Black Bay Blue Strap - $2650
Black Bay Blue Bracelet - $2895
Pelagos - $3695

Tudor Doorbuster Event - Jomashop


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Maxy said:


> Not really affordable but Jomashop has Tudor Doorbusters as well.
> 
> Black Bay Red Strap - $2650
> Black Bay Red Bracelet - $2995
> ...


They are trying to clear out their stock before they all start rusting.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Near as low as ever for a new GW-3000M, for $205US

Casio G-Premium Gravitymaster GW-3000M-4AER GW-3000M-4AER - Casio Watches


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I'm not sure about Gilt's vintage watches, but Touch of Modern is having a sale right now on vintage Rolexes. It says each watch goes through a 4-hour inspection and includes a 2-year warranty. They are in the $2500-4500 range, which seems pretty fair. Better than the Ebay auction anyway.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/i/H3E2MH86


You can't even access their website unless you put in your email address. In the modern day of spam and idiots losing your info to hackers, do I want these chumps to have my email address just to look at their inventory? The level of duchebaggery is waaaaay too high.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

locolegs said:


> *Techné Instruments Goshawk $236.25*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/techne-goshawk-watch
> 
> Not a bad deal for quality piece


That is such a nice looking watch, but did they really have to add "Japanese Movement"?

Is there a name for this design? Or any other watch similar to it?


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> You can't even access their website unless you put in your email address. In the modern day of spam and idiots losing your info to hackers, do I want these chumps to have my email address just to look at their inventory? The level of duchebaggery is waaaaay too high.


It's really not that hard to have a throwaway free email account to deal with just such occasions. But if that's too much trouble&#8230;more deals for the rest of us, I suppose.

Now the sites that demand you have a Facebook account to access them? That's some serious d-baggery.


----------



## idleanthony (Mar 12, 2015)

Good thing i made a throwaway fb acct with my throwaway email heh


----------



## locolegs (Sep 16, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> That is such a nice looking watch, but did they really have to add "Japanese Movement"?
> 
> Is there a name for this design? Or any other watch similar to it?


It is an aviator style but kind of unique design from Techne. The movement allows it to have 24-hour indicator which adds character on the dial.

I reckon it is a exceptional value for its price, given that it is mechanical / sapphire glass and comes with decent leather strap.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

idleanthony said:


> Good thing i made a throwaway fb acct with my throwaway email heh


Wow, a dream, inside a dream--
Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Maxy said:


> That's Seiko 5, not the Seiko Monster.


Yeah but same movement and with display back. I reckon the 3 o'clock crown is more balanced and who needs 200 meters WR anyway? That is a trick looking watch for the dosh...

Ita


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

peatnick said:


> Joma has Seiko doorbusters, over 150 styles, including the new blue monster for $119
> 
> View attachment 3730722


Great deal. Jomashops shipping costs to Australia are outrageous though. It has to be a super deal for me to use them as Creation usually work out cheaper with their FREE international shipping. I'm off to compare deals though as that is a ripper looking Seiko! Thanks 

Ita


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Ita said:


> Great deal. Jomashops shipping costs to Australia are outrageous though. It has to be a super deal for me to use them as Creation usually work out cheaper with their FREE international shipping. I'm off to compare deals though as that is a ripper looking Seiko! Thanks
> 
> Ita


Agreed. I have on many occasions come close to pulling the trigger but stopped short due to the shipping costs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Near as low as ever for a new GW-3000M, for $205US
> 
> Casio G-Premium Gravitymaster GW-3000M-4AER GW-3000M-4AER - Casio Watches


What function does the 9 marker "area" serve? I am not familiar with these. Curious.
I see days of the week? But what is the rest?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Day, DST, alarm, 1/100 indicator.http://www.casio-europe.com/euro/watch/gshock/gw-3000b-1aer/

http://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw5121.pdf


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Seiko Superior on Massdrop headed for $135


4R37 automatic movement
Seiko Cal.4R37 Manual
Hand winding compatible
Hacking seconds
Stainless steel case
Hardlex crystal
Luminous hands and hour markers
Date display at 4 o'clock position
Fold over clasp and push button release
Water resistant: 100 m
Case excluding crown: 44 mm
Case thickness: 13 mm
Lug width: 22 mm


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

nello said:


> What function does the 9 marker "area" serve? I am not familiar with these. Curious.
> I see days of the week? But what is the rest?


Not such a good deal for US residents since Amazon has this for $157.


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> Seiko Superior on Massdrop headed for $135
> 
> 
> 4R37 automatic movement
> ...


Black was sold out pretty fast. What a bummer


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

jmarkpatton said:


> I bought one of the larger versions. Even At $700 more it's still a good price. Besides, I am dying for an automatic dive chrono.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So was I until I realized the chronos cannot be used underwater, most have screw down buttons. The only chrono designed for that is the Breitling Super Avenger Quartz, it uses magnetic pushers.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Legan said:


> Black was sold out pretty fast. What a bummer


I actually like the red accented one, normally I am a plain-jane type.


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> I actually like the red accented one, normally I am a plain-jane type.


After viewing a YouTube video of the red accented one, I took out my credit card and didn't look back.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Recoil Rob said:


> So was I until I realized the chronos cannot be used underwater, most have screw down buttons. The only chrono designed for that is the Breitling Super Avenger Quartz, it uses magnetic pushers.


Yeah I don't really have any use for the Chrono underwater. I do dive and snorkel allot, but I have no need to no how fast I am doing it. If I did need the chrono, I would just start it before I flipped off the boat. But setting the bezel at the time of descent is the same thing, it lets me know how long I've been underwater.


----------



## os2k (Aug 28, 2008)

Pro Diver said:


> Not such a good deal for US residents since Amazon has this for $157.


could you please provide a link? The lowest camel x 3 shows this watch is $249 - Casio Quartz, Orange Band Black Dial - Unisex Adult Watch GW3000M-4A (B004DE64LI) | Amazon price tracker / tracking, Amazon price history charts, Amazon price watches, Amazon price drop alerts | camelcamelcamel.com


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

My Alpina Chrono Diver just showed up. Sized it and am wearing it now. Great watch, but it is thick. I think I can get used to it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Re: Alpina chronograph - Pics please. I'm curious how the 18mm thickness wears on wrist.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a 7.5" wrist by the way




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

jmarkpatton said:


> My Alpina Chrono Diver just showed up. Sized it and am wearing it now. Great watch, but it is thick. I think I can get used to it.


Mine arrived today as well. It is a very good-looking piece, but not so sure I'm going to get used to the thickness, so I didn't even size it or take the plastic off. I'm thinking this is probably going to be a flip.


----------



## Capital_Ex (May 15, 2014)

jmarkpatton said:


> I have a 7.5" wrist by the way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I envy you guys who got this deal, was all over 'tll I got to shipping which will cot 90$ by Fedex. Wear it in good health.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

From top down that looks great! The thickness is another issue, hopefully you get used to it and managed to snag a really nice piece.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Wow! Thick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

nello said:


> Wow! Thick
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what she...eh nevermind.

Yeah its a thick case. But this is the only "affordable" Automatic Dive Chrono I have seen. And under normal circumstances (not on sale) its not really affordable. I have tried on Brietling and Omega auto chronos and they are noticeably thicker as well. At the very least I wont lose much if anything if I just wear it for the summer and flip it. It really doesn't sit that much higher than my Deep Blue Sea Chrono.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

jmarkpatton said:


> That's what she...eh nevermind.
> 
> Yeah its a thick case. But this is the only "affordable" Automatic Dive Chrono I have seen. And under normal circumstances (not on sale) its not really affordable. I have tried on Brietling and Omega auto chronos and they are noticeably thicker as well. At the very least I wont lose much if anything if I just wear it for the summer and flip it. It really doesn't sit that much higher than my Deep Blue Sea Chrono.


I think it is a great looking piece. The thickest I can wear lately is my orient. I don't mind a thick watch in the summer. Just sucks in the winter. 
You guys got a great deal it seems.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

os2k said:


> could you please provide a link? The lowest camel x 3 shows this watch is $249 - Casio Quartz, Orange Band Black Dial - Unisex Adult Watch GW3000M-4A (B004DE64LI) | Amazon price tracker / tracking, Amazon price history charts, Amazon price watches, Amazon price drop alerts | camelcamelcamel.com


I checked the price this morning and there were several Amazon vendors at $160 or below. Looks like Amazon did what Amazon does--they bumped up the price.


----------



## os2k (Aug 28, 2008)

Pro Diver said:


> I checked the price this morning and there were several Amazon vendors at $160 or below. Looks like Amazon did what Amazon does--they bumped up the price.


Thanks for checking Pro Diver. Too bad Amazon pricing system strikes again...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

My Alpina Extreme Sailing watch from the Gemnation sale also arrived today.

Can we have a moment of silence, please, for the watches in my watch drawer that aren't going to see much wrist time anymore?

This is a fantastic watch. I've never felt a smoother screwing, unscrewing and turning to set crown. The bracelet is instantly the most comfortable I have. I'm not sure what's going on with the lug design on this watch, but it sits incredibly comfortably.

The bezel feels different (I think it's sapphire) but nice and tight clicks.

It's everything I hoped it would be, in terms of capability to dress it up (I wouldn't hesitate to wear this with a suit at all) or go casual with it.

































View attachment 3742146


----------



## WatchesinIL (Mar 24, 2014)

Got my midsize extreme diver from the Gemnation sale today and I love the fit and finish. It is an extremely quality piece. Rubber strap looks great and is super comfortable. Still can't believe I got this for $249. It feels like a $1000 watch. Not flipping this one!!

Also packaging was really nice. Well done Alpina





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Looks great on the rubber strap, gives it a very nice sporty look. 
I have been wearing mine for 24 hours now on the bracelet, and it's super comfortable. 
Size is in my sweet spot for divers (I like them 38-40mm and this one wears slightly bigger because of the squarish case), it's very thin at 10mm which really helps the balance. 
The bracelet has almost entirely lost its slight squeak. 
Really happy about this one, I would put what I perceive as its fair value (new) in the 500-600 dollars range. 
Obviously very arbitrary but just to give you an idea. 
So definitely overpriced at $1000 (most watches are at msrp) but really one of the best deals I've had in the last 24 months at under $300. 
Note: second hand does not hit the markers consistently, but I have noticed this to be very common with Swiss Quartz (marathon, omega SMP midsize). 
To be honest, only watches I've owned that were 100% dead on are/were either much more expensive (grand seiko) or citizens.
Edit: Forgot the mandatory picture


----------



## WatchesinIL (Mar 24, 2014)

Seppia, that looks stunning on you! Just fantastic. Don't regret my choice of rubber strap, but the bracelet looks great. How do you like the polished links?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchesinIL (Mar 24, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My Alpina Extreme Sailing watch from the Gemnation sale also arrived today.
> 
> Can we have a moment of silence, please, for the watches in my watch drawer that aren't going to see much wrist time anymore?
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful watch. Enjoy your new Alpina!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

newbieinIL said:


> Seppia, that looks stunning on you! Just fantastic. Don't regret my choice of rubber strap, but the bracelet looks great. How do you like the polished links?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!
Regarding the polished links, you barely notice them because the center part is not entirely polished because of the links design (the rest is brushed).










Plus, the watch being smaller than today's average diver, it's kind of subtle in its own way (I mean, as subtle as a diver with orange accents could be lol) even with the polishing.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Pro Diver said:


> Not such a good deal for US residents since Amazon has this for $157.


$157? I'd be jumping on that, I received as a gift and it would have cost quite more than that. Great watch for the money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhiney (Dec 23, 2012)

One more happy Alpina owner here too, it has a very quality feel to it as was mentioned&#8230; it's also very comfortable and I have been staring at it all day! If you are on the fence about one, debate no more.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Seppia said:


> Thanks!
> Regarding the polished links, you barely notice them because the center part is not entirely polished because of the links design (the rest is brushed).
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Seppia, if you have a moment, could you please post a wristshot from a farther distance? Cheers!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Here you go

We are off topic though if you have more questions maybe we should move to a "what are you wearing right now" topic. 
I follow both the one in the dive forum and the affordables one FYI. 
Don't want to hijack this thread


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks! It looks great!


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

Android selling their Endeavor Automatic with a 3-slot case for $71.








ANDROID Endeavor Automatic AD661BBU


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

_*Deal News Deal:*_


*$172.01 ($525, 67% off) Seiko Men's SRP309 Classic Automatic Dive Watch*

*Store: Amazon.com List Price: $525 Current Price: $172.01 (67% off)*




Amazon.com offers the Seiko Men's SRP309 Classic Automatic Dive Watch for*$172.01*.
*Free shipping*.

*Features: *orange dial with day/date window, lumibrite hands and hour markers, 42.5 mm stainless steel case and hardlex dial window, Japanese automatic movement, Brushed-finish link bracelet with fold-over clasp closure, Water resistant to 200 m (660 ft)
_*These tend to go on sale frequently it seems, still a good price though.*_


----------



## watchloco (Feb 23, 2007)

Roadie_Star said:


> Thanks so much for this post - I too pulled the trigger - tremendous value here. Can't wait for my new Seastrong Extreme Diver auto chrono! This will most likely be my gateway watch


How was your shopping experience with the said website?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

How is this thread not a sticky?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

JamesWWIII said:


> It's really not that hard to have a throwaway free email account to deal with just such occasions. But if that's too much trouble&#8230;more deals for the rest of us, I suppose.
> 
> Now the sites that demand you have a Facebook account to access them? That's some serious d-baggery.


OK, call it a matter of principal. I refuse to do business with any website that forces me to give up personal info. I have "drop accounts" for email, actually, I have a filter and it works great. I just don't like anyone trying to corral me into their stockade.

As for email filters, what I use is http://www.33mail.com/g7patx

Works like a charm. Once I set up an account, anytime anyone asks for my email address, I just use their name + my 33 acount. For example, if ebay asks for my email, I give them [email protected] All eBay mail goes through their filter and if I ever decide to dump them, I just go to 33 mail and block all email from eBay. I only signed up a week ago and I already have 16 accounts - I never realized how much you have to give out your email.


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> OK, call it a matter of principal. I refuse to do business with any website that forces me to give up personal info. I have "drop accounts" for email, actually, I have a filter and it works great. I just don't like anyone trying to corral me into their stockade.
> 
> As for email filters, what I use is http://www.33mail.com/g7patx
> 
> Works like a charm. Once I set up an account, anytime anyone asks for my email address, I just use their name + my 33 acount. For example, if ebay asks for my email, I give them [email protected] All eBay mail goes through their filter and if I ever decide to dump them, I just go to 33 mail and block all email from eBay. I only signed up a week ago and I already have 16 accounts - I never realized how much you have to give out your email.


Just quoting you so people know what I'm referring to, not a direct response to your comment:

If you guys really want to, you can access touch of modern on a phone without having to sign up or put any info in.

edit: Never mind, apparently I had put my email address in on my phone at some time and it saved, but didn't transfer over to my desktop (chrome usually does this for me...)

SORRY!


----------



## Roadie_Star (Feb 1, 2015)

watchloco said:


> How was your shopping experience with the said website?


Flawless. They shipped it overnight to Canada. Customs added a day - watch was packed well, everything in order. Watch is very tall when compared to my Deep Blues but the fit and finish is fantastic. I believe a lot of my watches will be getting less wear, and I have a favorite - at last!


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Two thoughts:

-it may be time to start version 5 of this thread.

-could we please get back to just posting interesting deals here and take the discussion elsewhere?

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

SRBakker said:


> Two thoughts:
> 
> -it may be time to start version 5 of this thread.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My Alpina Extreme Sailing watch from the Gemnation sale also arrived today.
> 
> Can we have a moment of silence, please, for the watches in my watch drawer that aren't going to see much wrist time anymore?
> 
> ...


Looks great! Wear it in good health.
I'm over the fence regarding this one but on rubber. I'm afraid it will wears big on my 6.7 wrist! any advice?

http://www.watchier.com/


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Can we please take the Alpina posts to their own thread? Valuable content, but not here.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Looks great! Wear it in good health.
> I'm over the fence regarding this one but on rubber. I'm afraid it will wears big on my 6.7 wrist! any advice?
> 
> Watchier


My wrist is 8.5, but I've read reviews with people with wrists about your size say it wears comfortably and not big on them. The watch has unusually short lugs, and their angle and the case design in general makes it such a comfortable watch.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My wrist is 8.5, but I've read reviews with people with wrists about your size say it wears comfortably and not big on them. The watch has unusually short lugs, and their angle and the case design in general makes it such a comfortable watch.


Thank you very much, I think I will place the order tonight ?

http://www.watchier.com/


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Code "OOPS" at Fossil gives 25% off.

Works on the new Del Rey bullhead _and_ the Edition Sport chronos, taking their prices to their lowest ever.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

TouchOfModern has the Zelos Chroma in PVD with gold accents as part of their spring clearance. $143 + $10 shipping in N. America.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...775196cb/chroma-pvd-with-rg-accents-automatic


----------



## tejon (Feb 22, 2015)

^ Also a Sea Ram Chrono for $189: https://touchofmodern.com/sales/cle...a-4cf5-9369-a6a3775196cb/sea-ram-chrono-srcwb


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Or you can get a Sea Ram Chrono for $169.34 with 2 additional straps! Deep Blue 47mm Sea Ram 500 Swiss Quartz Chronograph Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch w/ 2 Extra Straps evine.com


tejon said:


> ^ Also a Sea Ram Chrono for $189: https://touchofmodern.com/sales/cle...a-4cf5-9369-a6a3775196cb/sea-ram-chrono-srcwb


----------



## hammergjh (Jan 2, 2014)

The Classic Seiko SKX007 for 108 bucks! Usually run closer to $200. I just ordered one. Looks like my Orient Black Mako on rubber is on the block!

seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko black boy divers watch mens size automatic winding watch black dial black bezel urethane belt SKX007K


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

hammergjh said:


> The Classic Seiko SKX007 for 108 bucks! Usually run closer to $200. I just ordered one. Looks like my Orient Black Mako on rubber is on the block!
> 
> seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko black boy divers watch mens size automatic winding watch black dial black bezel urethane belt SKX007K


10x bonus points right now too...
so you will get 1290 yen in points for another time


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SKX007 will be about $125 with shipping and Paypal currency conversions. Still a a good deal.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Millbarge said:


> 10x bonus points right now too...
> so you will get 1290 yen in points for another time


How many points=a dollar?

So that is @11.79 usd that you get in points on that watch?


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

nello said:


> How many points=a dollar?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


each point equals 1 yen (JPY) 
$1 USD = about 119 JPY

So 1290 JPY = about $10.85


----------



## longarmofthelock (Sep 17, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> SKX007 will be about $125 with shipping and Paypal currency conversions. Still a a good deal.


So I impulsively and irrationally jumped on this... but I went through the whole order process with paypal option, and even got a confirmation code, but I never was asked to do the usual paypal login/confirm payment thing. Anyone experienced with this seller? Is the paypal part a whole separate process after the order is manually processed on their end?


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

longarmofthelock said:


> So I impulsively and irrationally jumped on this... but I went through the whole order process with paypal option, and even got a confirmation code, but I never was asked to do the usual paypal login/confirm payment thing. Anyone experienced with this seller? Is the paypal part a whole separate process after the order is manually processed on their end?


Yes -- they'll send you an email confirming the full amount with shipping, and you pay then. Great seller -- quick shipping and reliable. I picked one of these up for 113.00 shipped a few weeks ago IIRC and really like it.

best,

k


----------



## longarmofthelock (Sep 17, 2014)

Thank you sir!



Kirkawall said:


> Yes -- they'll send you an email confirming the full amount with shipping, and you pay then. Great seller -- quick shipping and reliable. I picked one of these up for 113.00 shipped a few weeks ago IIRC and really like it.
> 
> best,
> 
> k


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford has the Armand Nicolet M02 Complete Calendar watch, Model 9642B-2-AG-M9140 for *$1,588* with the coupon *AFFANMO1588* at checkout.

Beautiful watch with moonphase that typically sells for far higher.

Armand Nicolet M02 9642B-2-AG-M9140 Men's Watch


----------



## misc320 (Aug 28, 2014)

Chinesewatch.net has the Seagull M169S on sale for $99 with free shipping in the US

Movement: Sea-Gull automatic movement ST16
Case: Stainless steel, 40mm without crown
Band: Genuine leather strap
Crystal: Mineral Glass (front and back)
Water Resistance: 30M
Functions: Power reserve indicator, Date, Sub second hand
Warranty: 2 Year Sea-Gull warranty
Shipping: Free priority shipping within the U.S.
Availability: In Stock

LINK


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Seiko 5 for $42.51 shipped from Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNK805-Automatic-Green-Canvas/dp/B000LTAY1U


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Seiko 5 for $42.51 shipped from Amazon.
> 
> Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SNK805 Seiko 5 Automatic Green Canvas Strap Casual Watch: Seiko: Watches
> 
> View attachment 3769122


Be very careful about this, something is wonky... according the stats below the item, the watch is 11ft 9in (3.6 meters) in diameter and less than the height (.8 millimeter) of a dollar bill, folded twice. :think:

Or, you know, they messed up on the conversion...:-d


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ordered some watch movement cufflinks from Touch of Modern for $36.00. They're around $100 on his Etsy store.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...tangular-cc59b197-9d33-4a47-93bd-a2922cc99aed


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Ordered some watch movement cufflinks from Touch of Modern for $36.00. They're around $100 on his Etsy store.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...tangular-cc59b197-9d33-4a47-93bd-a2922cc99aed


Do the gears move ?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> Do the gears move ?


Not sure about these. I think I've seen some that do.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> Be very careful about this, something is wonky... according the stats below the item, the watch is 11ft 9in (3.6 meters) in diameter and less than the height (.8 millimeter) of a dollar bill, folded twice. :think:
> 
> Or, you know, they messed up on the conversion...:-d


Amazon is known to have wrong watch specifications. Never trust Amazon's specification details in watches.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm glad the blue Sea Ram was sold out. I've been itching for a good deal on one. 
Also, I own no french cuff shirts, but I am tempted to buy those cuff links and then force myself to get the shirt. Just because. 
You people are such enablers.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Tissot Squelette for $1199. I just saw one in a store, and it is stunning.

Tissot T-Complication Squelette Skeleton Dial Black Leather Men's Watch T0704051641100 - Jomashop


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Also, I own no french cuff shirts, but I am tempted to buy those cuff links and then force myself to get the shirt. Just because.


Watch for a Brooks Brothers sale. They're a bit expensive ($40-50-ish on sale), but they're worth it for the time and money you'll save on ironing/dry cleaning. I rarely wear my more expensive shirts because I'm too lazy to iron them.

With a french cuff shirt and watch cufflinks, you'll be stylin' and profilin'. Wooo!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

$40-50 would be fine, but I don't think BB shirts come in my size. LOL


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm getting the cufflinks (gf insists on buying them for me). Will look for a shirt too. Makes for a nice photo prop as well.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

Android has their yellow Octopus (one of their rare watches that isn't 45mm+) on sale for $66. Maybe a fun summer beater?








Octopus Automatic AD267BYL


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes it is. It's one of their best looking watches. For me, it's unfortunate that it's not 45mm, but for everyone else, get it! It's awesome!


----------



## toosmokeduptosee (Apr 2, 2014)

The black or blue version looks nice. Has anyone seen a sale on these? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Grovana watch sale at Touch of Modern. Very classy Swiss made quartz watches for around $200. Swiss automatic divers are $550.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/i/H3E2MH86

I don't do gold watches, but this one is really nice looking. Moonphase and sapphire crystal for $199.99.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Grovana watch sale at Touch of Modern. Very classy Swiss made quartz watches for around $200. Swiss automatic divers are $550.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/i/H3E2MH86
> 
> ...


Getting one. If it were 38mm, I would have liked it more. In a way, this ends my quartz moonphase search.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/looking-affordable-ladies-moon-phase-watch-impossible-884644-2.html
Also wish ToM didn't have sales tax in CA.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Ordered some watch movement cufflinks from Touch of Modern for $36.00. They're around $100 on his Etsy store.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...tangular-cc59b197-9d33-4a47-93bd-a2922cc99aed


Please stop posting links to websites that require an email and login just *TO BUY SOMETHING FROM THEM.

*Geez, if they can't put their products on the open internet, do we really want to do business with them?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ticonderoga said:


> Please stop posting links to websites that require an email and login just *TO BUY SOMETHING FROM THEM.
> *


*NO*. Lots of us are buying from these sites. At least 3 of us bought the cufflinks. If you don't want to purchase from them, no one is making you.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I bought the cufflinks and the Grovana. I joined specifically to buy them and I think the cufflinks were a great price, but sadly the delivery time is several weeks long, thanks Ryan for the heads-up.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> Please stop posting links to websites that require an email and login just *TO BUY SOMETHING FROM THEM.
> 
> *Geez, if they can't put their products on the open internet, do we really want to do business with them?


If you don't wish to do business with them,
that is fine and i can respect your choice and your reasons,
but a lot of us like these deals.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

^Location: Limbo lol.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> ^Location: Limbo lol.


Interesting being homeless and yet still considering new watch purchases.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Millbarge said:


> Interesting being homeless and yet still considering new watch purchases.


Hope you changed your Paypal address to the right one 
I have decided to visit Portland and Seattle at the end of May (my first trip).
More travel and photography in the summer and later this year (compared to spending on buying watches).


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Millbarge said:


> If you don't wish to do business with them,
> that is fine and i can respect your choice and your reasons,
> but a lot of us like these deals.


Agreed. I've bought from Touch of Modern a couple of times and been very happy. And the watches I've bought have come with manufacturer's warranty because Touch of Modern is an authorized seller.


----------



## gsilkey (Jun 18, 2014)

footie said:


> Agreed. I've bought from Touch of Modern a couple of times and been very happy. And the watches I've bought have come with manufacturer's warranty because Touch of Modern is an authorized seller.


In addition, I have had excellent customer service in the one case it was necessary.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

New lowest-ever price on the Fossil Del Rey: $116.25 w/ 25% off coupon *FRIEND *at Macy's.

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...sil&PAGEINDEX=2&sp=2&spc=69&ruleId=&slotId=42


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

footie said:


> Agreed. I've bought from Touch of Modern a couple of times and been very happy. And the watches I've bought have come with manufacturer's warranty because Touch of Modern is an authorized seller.


The requirement for a membership is the reason they can offer manufacturer's warranties. It gives them a loophole for MAP limits since the prices aren't "advertised". This is the reason grey market dealers provide their own warranties.

The other advantage to the manufacturesr is that the sales aren't searchable. If you Google a specific item, you may find that Ashford had it on sale last year. You won't find past prices for Gilt, ToM, etc. unless someone posted them publicly (like in this thread). When I post a deal from one of these sites, I always try to give some price examples, price ranges, percents off, etc. so people know if it's worth their time to check out the sale.

Touch of Modern gets a lot of little-known brands. They have REC Watches today. I've never heard of them before, but they look cool. The dials are made out of metal from old cars. The VIN number of the car is included on the case back.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Thrax said:


> New lowest-ever price on the Fossil Del Rey: $116.25 w/ 25% off coupon *FRIEND *at Macy's.
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...sil&PAGEINDEX=2&sp=2&spc=69&ruleId=&slotId=42


I sold this watch a while back and regretted it ever since. Now I'm supposed to be n the "no buy zone" but may have to consider making an exception for this.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Deep Blue is running a good sale...

DEAL OF THE WEEK - Home


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

jmarkpatton said:


> Deep Blue is running a good sale...
> 
> DEAL OF THE WEEK - Home


I was hoping for a blue dial Master Explorer


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

From the 'never heard of them dept',










Madison Candy Time XL Creme Brulee Mens Watch G4167-09-1 
Retail: $49.99 
Sale Price: $14.99

JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

jmarkpatton said:


> Deep Blue is running a good sale...
> 
> DEAL OF THE WEEK - Home


That alpha is calling me!!! Resisting.


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

nello said:


> That alpha is calling me!!! Resisting.


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Just picked up a sweet deal on a Victorinox Vintage Infantry auto chronograph at my local (Marysville, WA) Victorinox outlet store. I purchased there a year or so ago but now they offer some much more aggressive discounting. They used to just sell at a "Discount" price off MSRP. Now, on *some* models, they are discounting as much as 70% off the "Discount" price (not MSRP). Then there's a sliding scale discount on watches not in the special "% off" categories - Watches over $300, $500 & $1000 are discounted. My watch was $1000+ so I got $500 off and a 15% retired military discount!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

tcortinag said:


>


That looks like yellow-er numbers and hands to me. Way less orange than what's shown in their web ad.

I actually prefer it as you show it.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

rgb66rgb said:


> From the 'never heard of them dept',
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These look very similar to quartz Fewsomes with different branding


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> That looks like yellow-er numbers and hands to me. Way less orange than what's shown in their web ad.
> 
> I actually prefer it as you show it.


I agree. Do they make a yellow?
Just looked around their site now that I am off work. The do make a white with yellow, but not on sale.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Some nice deals on Ebay Daily Deals. I always forget to check their deals page. Scroll to the bottom for watches.

eBay Daily Deals: Best Deals of the Day - Plus Free Shipping!

They've sold over 2000 of these LED alarm watches for $29 shipped.
U s A Shark Army Military LED Date Day Black Steel Band Sport Quartz Men&apos;s Watch | eBay

Timex Expedition Indiglo for $20 shipped.
Timex Men&apos;s Expedition Black Strap Black Case Indiglo Durable Watch T49920 | eBay


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

nello said:


> That alpha is calling me!!! Resisting.


I say go for it. Its a great watch, and even better at about *$100 less* than I paid. :-| DB's price slashing strikes again!


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

karlito said:


> I say go for it. Its a great watch, and even better at about *$100 less* than I paid. :-| DB's price slashing strikes again!


I cannot do it. I have been fighting off the certina ds action diver titanium for months. Almost bought the blue dialed stainless last month for 600.00 us. I must save for my mini grail. May still by the new citizen promaster to tide me over.


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> That looks like yellow-er numbers and hands to me. Way less orange than what's shown in their web ad.
> 
> I actually prefer it as you show it.





nello said:


> I agree. Do they make a yellow?
> Just looked around their site now that I am off work. The do make a white with yellow, but not on sale.


Actually, it's not that yellowish but the light in the photo make it that way, but is not that orange like in DB photos either.










Great watch, I'd say pull the trigger.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Massdrop has Lum-tec watches 
M-Series (M68, M69, M70) $699 is the lowest drop available.

The M69 is calling my name. I've been looking for a watch with really intense lume. I also like the squarish case on this one. Lumtec also gives lifetime timing adjustments on their movements.

Lum-tec sells these on their web site for $865. Just an FYI though, Lum-Tec watches show up regularly on the sales forum in the $600-ish range mostly like new condition. But if you want brand new then this looks like a good deal on Massdrop. I have ordered from Massdrop before and it is a simple process. No problems with the jacket I bought through them.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/lum-te...oduct Announcement 2015-04-28&mode=guest_open









Pic by Lum-Tec


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Tom - 


Your post sold me, but thankfully for my wallet, they're no longer on sale. ;-)


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

RyanD said:


> *NO*. Lots of us are buying from these sites. At least 3 of us bought the cufflinks. If you don't want to purchase from them, no one is making you.


I think I read somewhere that folks who post these deals can get a cut or points or something if someone clicks the link and buys, is that right?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

RyanD said:


> The requirement for a membership is the reason they can offer manufacturer's warranties. It gives them a loophole for MAP limits since the prices aren't "advertised". This is the reason grey market dealers provide their own warranties.
> 
> The other advantage to the manufacturesr is that the sales aren't searchable. If you Google a specific item, you may find that Ashford had it on sale last year. You won't find past prices for Gilt, ToM, etc. unless someone posted them publicly (like in this thread). When I post a deal from one of these sites, I always try to give some price examples, price ranges, percents off, etc. so people know if it's worth their time to check out the sale.
> 
> Touch of Modern gets a lot of little-known brands. They have REC Watches today. I've never heard of them before, but they look cool. The dials are made out of metal from old cars. The VIN number of the car is included on the case back.


Thanks for the explanation, you may have changed my mind.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

hanshananigan said:


> I think I read somewhere that folks who post these deals can get a cut or points or something if someone clicks the link and buys, is that right?


As someone who frequents 7 or 8 of these kinds of sites per day: nope.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> I think I read somewhere that folks who post these deals can get a cut or points or something if someone clicks the link and buys, is that right?


Nope, it's just other members sharing their finds. But I still won't sign up with a company before I can see their product and prices. They are just fishing for valid email addresses.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Thrax said:


> As someone who frequents 7 or 8 of these kinds of sites per day: nope.


You're mistaken then. Many of the member sites have a referral bonus, typically $5 per new customer who signs up and buys something. Amazon also has an affiliate program, where you receive a percentage commission which depends on the number of items sold per month.


----------



## wrsmith (Mar 7, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> I think I read somewhere that folks who post these deals can get a cut or points or something if someone clicks the link and buys, is that right?


Correct, these are called affiliate links or referral links:

The URL contains a unique code identifying the person who posted it. The more traffic or sign-ups they generate, the more points/coupons/money etc they get. They are banned on most deal forums because they tend to encourage spam or disingenuous deals.

As for specifically which links are affiliate links, you would need to look on a case-by-case basis. The URL is usually a giveaway. The touchofmodern links posted by RyanD certainly are, you can see his unique ID (H3E2MH86) in each URL he posts. 
https://www.touchofmodern.com/affiliate


----------



## idleanthony (Mar 12, 2015)

Fyi from what i remember... 

Touch of modern gives 20 dollars for every person that signs up through your invite link and buys something. You get the credit when the item ships.

If you sign up through someone's link you get an additional $5 promotional credit towards your first purchase (can't remember if you get 10 instead of 5 or 15 instead of 10)

Took advantage of this to grab 2 filtered water bottles ordering from 2 accounts for 8 dollars with my sister.

So it's mutually beneficial, it's up to you whether you want to save 5 dollars or spite someone out of 20 dollars heheh...

Edit: also this was about 2 months ago so i dunno if anything has changed

Edit 2: this is different than the afilliate program linked above, which is commission based and sneakier it seems


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

wrsmith said:


> As for specifically which links are affiliate links, you would need to look on a case-by-case basis. The URL is usually a giveaway. The touchofmodern links posted by RyanD certainly are, you can see his unique ID (H3E2MH86) in each URL he posts.


I didn't realize this and would have liked it to be disclosed. Does WUS not have a policy on referral/affiliate links?


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

If someone is concerned about it, enter the site without the link. 
Why shouldn't someone get something from it. It is not costing the linkee any more money. The linker brought the deal to your attention. Selfishly, and not out of pure kindness maybe. How selfish is it really?
Just throwing it out there. I don't care either way.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Do you people not understand this is a thread for DEALS not discussions. Take that elsewhere please.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

The discussion is about the deals in the thread. Therefore relevant. 
Your angry post is not relevant.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

uvalaw2005 said:


> I didn't realize this and would have liked it to be disclosed. Does WUS not have a policy on referral/affiliate links?


Yeap, it would have been nice if RyanD disclosed this. Now I have to look at his deals posted as a way for him to profit. Well, at least the ones like Touch of Modern.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Keeper of Time said:


> Do you people not understand this is a thread for DEALS not discussions. Take that elsewhere please.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

tinknocker said:


>


That's how I feel when I read this thread and see 1 deal out of 14 other posts of various unrelated discussion on every page of the thread.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

tinknocker said:


> Yeap, it would have been nice if RyanD disclosed this. Now I have to look at his deals posted as a way for him to profit. Well, at least the ones like Touch of Modern.


I actually purchased two items from ToM this week, didn't know about this. I don't think I used his link (went to the website straight myself). If Ryan had let me know, I would have made sure to go through his link so that he got the 20 bucks, it doesn't cost me anything, why should I care if he is making money. I'm just glad for the heads-up.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

*** Super Sale *** SR-1 Automatic Watch ( First 25 People Only )
$209 SPECIAL ( ONLY FOR THE FIRST 25 ORDERS )
CountyComm - SR-1 Maratac? Watch

FULL DISCLOSURE: Anyone who clicks my links forfeits their soul


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Millbarge said:


> *** Super Sale *** SR-1 Automatic Watch ( First 25 People Only )
> $209 SPECIAL ( ONLY FOR THE FIRST 25 ORDERS )
> CountyComm - SR-1 Maratac? Watch
> 
> FULL DISCLOSURE: Anyone who clicks my links forfeits their soul


I think that is the 27th time I have seen this watch on a SUPER SALE.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

Millbarge said:


> *** Super Sale *** SR-1 Automatic Watch ( First 25 People Only )
> $209 SPECIAL ( ONLY FOR THE FIRST 25 ORDERS )
> CountyComm - SR-1 Maratac? Watch
> 
> FULL DISCLOSURE: Anyone who clicks my links forfeits their soul


Boy, if that watch had 9015 instead of 8215, this would be a screaming deal.

And I guess my soul belongs to Millbarge now.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> I think that is the 27th time I have seen this watch on a SUPER SALE.


at this point i don't know why anyone ever buys them at full price...
we all know that every single County Comm watch will eventually get discounted by a third and clearanced off.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

nello said:


> If someone is concerned about it, enter the site without the link.
> Why shouldn't someone get something from it. It is not costing the linkee any more money. The linker brought the deal to your attention. Selfishly, and not out of pure kindness maybe. How selfish is it really?
> Just throwing it out there. I don't care either way.


I agree a good deal is a good deal regardless of the cut the middleman might get.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

20% off momentum watches at

CCoutdoorstore with coupon code CCGROWS


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

uvalaw2005 said:


> I didn't realize this and would have liked it to be disclosed. Does WUS not have a policy on referral/affiliate links?


We don't allow shilling for fun nor for profit. The site has been added to our filter.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

CMSgt Bo said:


> We don't allow shilling for fun nor for profit. The site has been added to our filter.


Harsh. Wouldn't a rule about linking to accounts suffice?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> 20% off momentum watches at
> 
> CCoutdoorstore with coupon code CCGROWS


Except I have to pay extra Vermont sales tax, being a resident.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Android-USA has a pair of Divemaster 200s for $77 with a toss in 3-slot case for $77 + S&H.

Divemaster 45mm 200 Quartz AD825

Be warned that S&H may be quite high outside the US and shipping in the US is not included. Standard (slow) US shipping is an additional $12 and faster shipping costs extra.

Be also warned that the choices for the pair of watches are yellow and gray or yellow and green.

The cases are pretty nice, FWIW.

No affiliate codes were harmed during this post.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

hanshananigan said:


> Harsh. Wouldn't a rule about linking to accounts suffice?


There is one already:

5. No posts promoting raffles, auctions, surveys, contests, coupons, marketing campaigns or related activities will be allowed without prior approval by Watchuseek. All non-sponsors who wish to make posts of this nature should contact Ernie Romers or a forum moderator.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> I agree a good deal is a good deal regardless of the cut the middleman might get.


I basically agree, just appreciate disclosure upfront. I've no reason to think RyanD is anything but a great bargain hunter but I've been on forums where affiliate/referral stuff got out of hand.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

ryan d is a stand up guy. i hope this gets resolved to everyone's satisfaction. many of us have benefited from all kinds of deals in this thread, and it should continue to flourish (as it is one of the more popular on f71).


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ralford's eBay site has a crazy-good deal going for Citizen Eco-Drive radio-controlled watches.

Citizen Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T Mens Titanium Watch JY0050-55L *$389.99*
Citizen Blue Angels Skyhawk A T Mens Watch JY0050 55L 013205084980 | eBay​
*Citizen Navihawk A-T Black Dial Black Rubber Mens Watch JY8035-04E $279.99
*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Nav...ck-Rubber-Mens-Watch-JY8035-04E-/141643553740

*Citizen Eco Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph Blue Leather Mens Watch T8020-0 $249.99
*Citizen Eco Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph Blue Leather Mens Watch | eBay

*Citizen Eco Drive Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch AT9010-52E $249.99
*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Eco...ess-Steel-Mens-Watch-AT9010-52E-/141643765168

I'd already kind of filled my sporty, black-dialed watch niche with that recent Alpina pickup, but I couldn't resist the great bargain and great looks on that AT9010. (Check out Google images of it.) They're enough different that I think it'll be OK. I got a radio-controlled watch that actually synchs in the U.S.!


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

CMSgt Bo said:


> There is one already:
> 
> 5. No posts promoting raffles, auctions, surveys, contests, coupons, marketing campaigns or related activities will be allowed without prior approval by Watchuseek. All non-sponsors who wish to make posts of this nature should contact Ernie Romers or a forum moderator.


Wouldn't this mean that technically the whole thread is in violation?
If so, i really appreciate you guys bending the rules to let us all share these different deals we find.


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

I would have appreciated knowing RyanD's links were going to make him money. Arguing against disclosure prevents people from making an informed decision. 

Also, I would have viewed his response to my post questioning the value proposition of buying vintage from retail sale sites... a lot less charitably... if I had known he had a direct financial incentive in doing so.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

I believe as long as you are not using WUS as a platform for profit without paying a sponsor fee. 

More deals please


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Timex Expedition Indiglo for $20 shipped.
> Timex Men&apos;s Expedition Black Strap Black Case Indiglo Durable Watch T49920 | eBay


Thanks! I bought 2 as gifts for nephews.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Millbarge said:


> Wouldn't this mean that technically the whole thread is in violation?
> If so, i really appreciate you guys bending the rules to let us all share these different deals we find.


We're fine with it as long as no one here benefits off of other members. That is considered shilling and is grounds for automatic account suspension.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

wrsmith said:


> Correct, these are called affiliate links or referral links:
> 
> The URL contains a unique code identifying the person who posted it. The more traffic or sign-ups they generate, the more points/coupons/money etc they get. They are banned on most deal forums because they tend to encourage spam or disingenuous deals.
> 
> ...


I have posted only a couple of links. In no way have I profited in any way shape or form nor would I be interested in doing so.

If others are doing so In order to profit, not my style but each to their own as they say.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-ray-watch?s=orient ray Not really a deal yet, but with enough people signing up it will become one, and a good one at that!

Thought I'd share anyways.

EDIT; Should probably include that this is a potential deal for an blue/black orient ray for $99, provided 30 people commit to buying one at that price.


----------



## Peternincompoop1 (Aug 20, 2014)

ironborn said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-ray-watch?s=orient ray Not really a deal yet, but with enough people signing up it will become one, and a good one at that!
> 
> Thought I'd share anyways.
> 
> EDIT; Should probably include that this is a potential deal for an blue/black orient ray for $99, provided 30 people commit to buying one at that price.


Iron Born you beat me to the punch on the Orient Rays 
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-ray-watch

They also have a LumTec
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/lum-tec-m-series-automatic-watch

and a WOLF 8 Piece watch box
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/wolf-8-piece-watch-box

Have a great day!


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Peternincompoop1 said:


> Iron Born you beat me to the punch on the Orient Rays
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-ray-watch
> 
> They also have a LumTec
> ...


Please refrain from shilling on WatchUSeek.

Thank you.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

How is he shilling? His links do not have any referral or promotional codes in them, nor do you have any proof that he is in any way affiliated with this website and promoting it without disclosing that relationship.

Are we to understand that _every_ deal site is shilling, then? Are we all suspects of this sort of witch hunt?


----------



## jfone (Dec 10, 2011)

Thrax said:


> How is he shilling? His links do not have any referral or promotional codes in them.
> 
> Are we to understand that _every_ deal site is shilling, then?


Post has been edited now. He had a link along with saying he gets a free gift for every 5 people for signing up. #shilling


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Then maybe a little transparency would be useful when making these kinds of posts.


----------



## gcmarx (Dec 1, 2013)

[ edited: got scooped on the Orient Ray deal on Massdrop! ]


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

No witch hunt here and we don't discuss Mod actions in accordance with our rules.

Thanks


----------



## truea (Oct 16, 2009)

As far as I see it there should not be any sponsored/affiliated/advertising links allowed, there is no difference between this practice and sponsored or non sponsored advertising.
You can classify this practice as spamming.
This thread was meant for vehicle for individuals to share genuine deals, not a method for individuals to promote/advertise sales for profit.
This would be no different from any retailer posting to this thread - look at what I have on sale today.


----------



## idleanthony (Mar 12, 2015)

I think the confusion stems from the use of the word "shilling" as shilling means that someone is promoting a product without disclosing their relationship with the company that makes the product. This is banned because it is deceptive and in some egregious circumstances illegal.

Posting affiliate links and referral codes aren't shilling per se, so long as they are disclosed. The fact that the poster benefits financially from it doesn't make it shilling, otherwise all celebrity endorsements would be considered shilling. 

Posting these links are however solicitations with spam like qualities. Solicitations are sometimes banned because they are distracting and even annoying and detract from other users' experiences. 

In my opinion, WUS is acting reasonably by banning these solicitations, but a little clarity in the official rules regarding what is allowed and what isn't would be welcome because the rules cited in this thread and mod communications are generating confusion about what is acceptable.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Seriously, can we take the unrelated discussion elsewhere? There isn't a single deal posted on this entire page.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Keeper of Time said:


> Seriously, can we take the unrelated discussion elsewhere? There isn't a single deal posted on this entire page.


Where is your deal?


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

nello said:


> Where is your deal?


Buried among the nonsense posted around it.


----------



## idleanthony (Mar 12, 2015)

Just have to say Keeper, I take issue with your attitude towards other posters. The discussion above regards what deals may be posted and are directly relevant to this thread, your ability to make the connection notwithstanding. 

Furthermore, please realize that you aren't the center of the universe, and just because something is not relevant to your own interest does not make it "nonsense". That's like totally your opinion man. 

People are contributing well thought out responses to an open discourse regarding forum policy that directly affects this thread. If you are not interested in contributing, that's fine, but don't bemoan the fact that you have to scroll past a few "useless" posts. Your demands are unhelpful, increasingly rude, and quite frankly petulant.


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

Marc & Sons has three watches on sale until Apr 30, I don't have one, but I've read they are good.
Miyota 8125, Sapphire, 300m WR, Ceramic Bezel...

They are selling for 175 euros VAT excluded.

MARC & SONS 300 M Professional automatic Diver watch - Reference MSD-037 MARC & SONS Watches current collection
http://www.uhrennetz.com/en/marc-sons-300-m-professional-automatic-diver-watch-reference-msd-034/marc-sons/automatikuhren/a-1867/
MARC & SONS 300 M Professional automatic Diver watch - Reference MSD-039 MARC & SONS Watches current collection


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Massdrop has Orient Ray automatics in blue or black for $99 USD - limit of 250 black, 250 blue.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-ray-watch


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Stop stealing credit for my deal-discovery! JK! But seriously.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

tcortinag said:


> Marc & Sons has three watches on sale until Apr 30, I don't have one, but I've read they are good.
> Miyota 8125, Sapphire, 300m WR, Ceramic Bezel...
> 
> They are selling for 147 euros VAT excluded.
> ...


Don't see this deal. I still see ~$175 euro without VAT.


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Don't see this deal. I still see ~$175 euro without VAT.


You're correct: 175 euro.

My bad, I was checking something else.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

tcortinag said:


> You're correct: 175 euro.
> 
> My bad, I was checking something else.


That blue dial is hot!


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

nello said:


> That blue dial is hot!


Marc & Sons Professional Automatik Taucheruhr Diver Watch - MSD-034 Watch Review - Authentic Watch Reviews | Watch Report | WatchReport.com


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Can someone quickly tell me if the Orient Mako bracelet fits the Orient Ray ?


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Vostok Megapolis 690132 on sale for $55.27 at ChistopolCity.com

CHISTOPOLCITY MECHANICAL VOSTOK BOCTOK MEGAPOLIS Megapolice WATCH 690132 - ChistopolCity

Automatic movement, mineral glass crystal, 100 M water resistance, 20 mm lugs. The third hand is slaved to the hour/minute hands to show 24 hour time, not GMT. This could be really interesting or really awful, but it's not just another me too watch. If I buy one I will post photographs. I suspect both the bezel and the case are plated brass which could make an interesting project.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

ironborn said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-ray-watch?s=orient ray Not really a deal yet, but with enough people signing up it will become one, and a good one at that!





BlackrazorNZ said:


> Massdrop has Orient Ray automatics in blue or black for $99 USD - limit of 250 black, 250 blue.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-ray-watch
> 
> View attachment 3814634


Thanks for sharing. I got it for 70$ shipped from Amazon in a black friday sale, just for perspective.
BTW, worst rubber band of all time.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> Thanks for sharing. I got it for 70$ shipped from Amazon in a black friday sale, just for perspective.
> BTW, worst rubber band of all time.


Massdrop, and the other sites like it, seem very hit and miss with their deals...
pays to shop around and do your research.


----------



## kipLightning (Apr 1, 2013)

I am reading the comments on the Lum-tec watch and they are hilarious.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/lum-tec-m-series-automatic-watch/talk


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

Millbarge said:


> Massdrop, and the other sites like it, seem very hit and miss with their deals...
> pays to shop around and do your research.


To be fair, that $70 Black Friday price hasn't been seen since on a Ray. $99 is a very good price for a new one.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

blowfish89 said:


> Can someone quickly tell me if the Orient Mako bracelet fits the Orient Ray ?


I think they are the same case--just different dials.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Pro Diver said:


> I think they are the same case--just different dials.


I can confirm same case/different dial statement. Not 100$ sure on the bracelets. I'm 90% sure the finishing [brushed vs partly polished]of the bracelets are the only difference. I've owned both.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

99$ is a pretty good deal in the ray. Just make sure to budget for a strap , as as mentioned above, the included rubber strap has no redeeming qualities and offends my WUS sensibilities.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

Nothing to see here.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

ironborn said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-ray-watch?s=orient ray Not really a deal yet, but with enough people signing up it will become one, and a good one at that!
> 
> Thought I'd share anyways.
> 
> EDIT; Should probably include that this is a potential deal for an blue/black orient ray for $99, provided 30 people commit to buying one at that price.


I have got to stop looking at this thread!

Thanks for the link; I picked one up at $99


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Speaking of good deals on the Ray, the black Mako on rubber goes on Amazon.com lighting deal tomorrow at 11 EDT

I don't know how low it's going to go, but <$100 would be a decent price.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

The cufflinks arrived today, much faster than the stated mid-May delivery. You can touch the movement and turn the wheels with your nails. I wasn't sure if there was a glass over it.









Now I really need to buy a shirt with cuffs, but sadly all of them look so formal..


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> The cufflinks arrived today, much faster than the stated mid-May delivery. You can touch the movement and turn the wheels with your nails. I wasn't sure if there was a glass over it.
> 
> Now I really need to buy a shirt with cuffs, but sadly all of them look so formal..


I have a couple of guayaberas I wear when I want to wear cufflinks.... very informal (formal) shirts! Of course, living in Miami and all, I can get away with a guayabera for any occasion!


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

$84. Good deal I would say.


OvrSteer said:


> Speaking of good deals on the Ray, the black Mako on rubber goes on Amazon.com lighting deal tomorrow at 11 EDT
> 
> I don't know how low it's going to go, but <$100 would be a decent price.


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Techne watches is having a "Cinco de Mayo" sale from 1 to 5 May:

Prices drop - Techné by VANTGARD


----------



## Eddie Mac (Jun 20, 2013)

DSlocum said:


> I have a couple of guayaberas I wear when I want to wear cufflinks.... very informal (formal) shirts! Of course, living in Miami and all, I can get away with a guayabera for any occasion!


I love guayaberas. I didn't realize they came in long-sleeve or with french cuffs, though. I've only ever seen (and worn) the short-sleeve variety. Time to expand my wardrobe

BTW, Black Mako is $83.99 for the next hour on Amazon daily deal.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Eddie Mac said:


> I love guayaberas. I didn't realize they came in long-sleeve or with french cuffs, though. I've only ever seen (and worn) the short-sleeve variety. Time to expand my wardrobe
> 
> BTW, Black Mako is $83.99 for the next hour on Amazon daily deal.


You can even get them with Banded collars (as I recently discovered) and I am in search of those.


----------



## kcsierradad (Nov 10, 2014)

Killer deal, don't hesitate: Bought a used ebay orange face with bracelet: It has been running flawlessly. I switch off to a Seiko 5 at the end of the day. The Orient has more staying power and is more accurate. It's become a habit wearing my autos so the Q's stay in the drawer now...


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

Jomadeals.com Deal of the Day is this for $199:









I must admit to not knowing a ton about pricing on these watches, but this site normally has pretty good deals.


----------



## KurtAustin (Apr 24, 2015)

Gemnation have the Alpina 38mm Extreme Divers on sale. Wish it was all the same models on sale like last time.

http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Alpina-Extreme-Diver-300-AL-240LBO3V6-28903.html
$299

http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Alpina-Extreme-Diver-300-AL-240LB3V6B-35035.html
$314

http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Alpina-Adventure-Diver-AL-240LB3V6-24435.html
$275


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

Timex Weekender Unisex model will be an Amazon Lightning Deal at 8:30pm EST today. Regular Amazon price is $27.74.

Amazon.com: Timex Unisex T2N647 "Weekender" Watch with Black Nylon Band: Timex: Watches


----------



## PlanMan (Apr 9, 2014)

If anyone is looking for a Seiko "Cocktail Time" - SARB065 - there are a couple of sellers on Amazon that have them at $372.50 w/free shipping. I couldn't resist at that price.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Sussa said:


> Timex Weekender Unisex model will be an Amazon Lightning Deal at 8:30pm EST today. Regular Amazon price is $27.74.
> 
> Amazon.com: Timex Unisex T2N647 "Weekender" Watch with Black Nylon Band: Timex: Watches


Anyone want to remind me at 8:20? Haha
Is it just the black dial? Or will they do the grey too?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> Thanks! I bought 2 as gifts for nephews.


Just rec'd today - that was fast!


----------



## damonism (Dec 27, 2014)

PlanMan said:


> If anyone is looking for a Seiko "Cocktail Time" - SARB065 - there are a couple of sellers on Amazon that have them at $372.50 w/free shipping. I couldn't resist at that price.


When converting to Australian dollars Rakuten still works out a bit cheaper, even with delivery. Not sure what it's like in USD though. But some people might find the Amazon buying experience a bit friendlier. Either way, it's a good price. I'm just waiting for my next pay to pick up mine.


----------



## baffledexpert (Aug 29, 2013)

For the Canadians: Amazon.ca has a sale on Momentum watches (a Canadian brand no less). They are at what seem to be historic low prices--and some start at $68 CAD (42¢ US).







This one is dear: $273. But awesome.







$77. That lovely sandwich deal.







$63! Insane.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Can American buy from amazon.ca? I want that Torpedo. I tried using my amazon.com account and received "Sorry, but this item can't be shipped to your selected address" Is there a loophole around this?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

karlito said:


> Can American buy from amazon.ca? I want that Torpedo. I tried using my amazon.com account and received "Sorry, but this item can't be shipped to your selected address" Is there a loophole around this?


Look at the .ca ad and see if the seller ships to your location. If so, you might try to send them an "ask the seller a question" message.


----------



## baffledexpert (Aug 29, 2013)

I really don't know. You could ship it to me, and then I'd ship it to you, but I have no idea how much that would cost and what your customs liabilities would be. It's $99 (US) on the .com site, so it might be worth it.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Orient overstocks on sale at Long Island Watch. Standout deal (to me) ERAN002W for $99.

Orient Precious Dress Automatic Watch with Mother of Pearl Dial and sparkling crystals on the bezel #ERAN002W


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

There's a white Symphony in there as well for $87 - worth every penny so long as you have a strap to replace the standard bracelet.


----------



## kipLightning (Apr 1, 2013)

:edit: Ha, the Citizen Nighthawk Promaster was totally fake that I found. On the picture the hour hand was obscuring the place where the Citizen logo was but in another picture you could tell it was absent. What an odd watch to copy.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Just pulled the trigger on a Bulova Accutron II Lobster (introduced at BaselWorld 2015). I've only been able to find it on Macy's web site, and today the Friends and Family sale ends. MSRP is $330, marked down to $280, and $70 off with code FRIEND for $210 +tax, free shipping.










http://m.macys.com/shop/product/bul...tity=1&seqNo=1&EXTRA_PARAMETER=BAG&mergeBag=1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMCMax (Aug 20, 2013)

I was at TJ Maxx today, checking out the watches, and they had a Citizen Eco that looked just like the Blue Angels AT8020 (not the ana-digi) but minus the Blue Angels logo and in black DLC. I tried to memorize the model #s of a couple of watches and maybe got them jumbled up. I thought it said AT8048 but that doesn't make sense as I look at them online. This one definitely had the pusher on the left side of the case and the AT8020 hands. The closest I can find is the AT8025 Citizen Mens Eco-Drive World Chronograph AT - Black Plated - Atomic - Bracelet AT8025-51E and, in fact, this looks just like the watch I saw. Anyway, it was $249.99 so if you are interested check your local TJ Maxx. They also had some other Citizens, some Seikos and Bulovas (but, unfortunately, not the Snorkel which is the watch I keep checking for)!


----------



## Hankton (Mar 11, 2015)

Android Vertigo Midsize (36mm) $45









My wife has one of these and loves it, plus get many compliments


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

While browsing the Long Island Watch sale section, I found the Techne Goshawk for $217, and ordered one for myself.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

Jomadeals.com has the Seiko SSC231 for $145, about twenty bucks less than Amazon.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

fuzzysquid said:


> While browsing the Long Island Watch sale section, I found the Techne Goshawk for $217, and ordered one for myself.


Long Island also have some Orient specials. For example some of the golden eye variants are going for $137, black Union for $99, white symphony for $87, etc... while stock lasts or till end of May


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

+1 for the white symphony. Worth every penny of that $87. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation has the Montblanc 109285 GMT watch on sale for $1,749. That's at least $425 less than anyone else.

Montblanc Star Mens Watch Model: 109285


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Bulova marine star 96b126.
My wife just made me buy this. She saw it while I was flipping through amazon 6 months ago. 
98.75 with free shipping. At least 50.00 cheaper than anywhere. I can't get crap to link?
Was able to edit in the correct picture.


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

Using IE, press F12 to open developer's tools, click the DOM explorer button, click the photo on the page, and the explorer will take you to the HTML for the photo. That Bulova on Amazon is url http : // ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/81ylI%2BkbunL._UY679_.jpg


----------



## Capital_Ex (May 15, 2014)

nello said:


> Bulova marine star 96b126.
> My wife just made me buy this. She saw it while I was flipping through amazon 6 months ago.
> 98.75 with free shipping. At least 50.00 cheaper than anywhere. I can't get crap to link?
> Was able to edit in the correct picture.


This could probably be my first Bulova watch......


----------



## Mattface (Feb 20, 2015)

Looking for a bargain on Filson/Shinola watches?

Well don't look now, but Huckberry has them on sale for a limited time only!!! $700 on a Journeyman GMT a bit rich for your blood? Well how does $699.98 sound? THat's right! for the next seven days only you can get a 2¢ discount on Filson watches only at Huckberry!


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

Massdrop has the black- or white-dialed Davosa Vanguard watch with three leather straps (black, grey, tan) on *for US $539.99 + $9.90 *shipping (to Canada at least). MSRP is US$890.00. There are 3 days left.

[NB - I get zip for your clicking on any link]

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/davosa-vanguard-watch










2013 WornAndWound review
worn&wound | Davosa Vanguard Review - worn&wound


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

For US-ians not in Alaska or Hawaii, Woot is doing a sale on Bull Titanium watches.

I can't speak to quality, but they are some of the cheapest Ti. watches around. (Swiss here indicates that the word "Swiss" is on the dial, although they do use a Ronda movement, they're not Swiss Made.)

Bull Titanium Watches - Accessories & Watches


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> For US-ians not in Alaska or Hawaii, Woot is doing a sale on Bull Titanium watches.
> 
> I can't speak to quality, but they are some of the cheapest Ti. watches around. (Swiss here indicates that the word "Swiss" is on the dial, although they do use a Ronda movement, they're not Swiss Made.)
> 
> Bull Titanium Watches - Accessories & Watches


Sorry; I can't allow myself to be even mistakenly associated with Chicago's basketball team.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Sorry; I can't allow myself to be even mistakenly associated with Chicago's basketball team.


Buy a sharpie and it's an instant Ball watch!

(I'm not a huge fan either despite my ambivalence towards the aforementioned NBA team, but they are about as cheap as Titanium gets.)


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Those bulls need to be put out to pasture.
Yep, I am a cheeseball.
Wow! Regularly 699.00 and on sale for 69.00. Those are Invicta prices!(sarcasm)

On a side note, I will be ordering a 9094ob this month.(amazon @90.00 us)

Edited due to sarcasm.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

For three-and-a-half more hours, anyway, JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day has the Edox Grand Ocean Chronograph - white dial with black rubber strap, 10022-3-AIN for $495.

Quartz, but looks like a lot of fit and finish for the money. That price is $200 to $500 clear of everybody else.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

I just ordered a Stuhrling Aviator day/date @ evine.com for $68.00. Best price I have seen. I think I got the last black/white one with the tan strap.

These two are still available at that price.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> I just ordered a Stuhrling Aviator day/date @ evine.com for $68.00. Best price I have seen. I think I got the last black/white one with the tan strap.
> 
> These two are still available at that price.


Let us know what you think when it gets in, please.

Just eyeballing, it looks like either the case is narrower than 42mm or (probably more likely) the strap is 24mm instead of 22mm?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

nello said:


> On a side note, I will be ordering a 9094ob this month.


9094 (non OB with 60 minute bezel)










Nice automatic for $95


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DSlocum said:


> I just ordered a Stuhrling Aviator day/date @ evine.com for $68.00. Best price I have seen. I think I got the last black/white one with the tan strap.
> 
> These two are still available at that price.


Prefer this T498759J. for $35 delivered



















Indiglo light shot


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

$159

Amazon.com: Mondaine Men's A667.30340.11SBB Retro Gents Day-Date Leather Band Watch: Mondaine: Watches


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

nello said:


> Those bulls need to be put out to pasture.
> Yep, I am a cheeseball.
> Wow! Regularly 699.00 and on sale for 69.00. Those are Invicta prices!
> 
> On a side note, I will be ordering a 9094ob this month.


Where?


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> $159
> 
> Amazon.com: Mondaine Men's A667.30340.11SBB Retro Gents Day-Date Leather Band Watch: Mondaine: Watches


was tempted by that but managed to avoid pulling the trigger


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> Let us know what you think when it gets in, please.
> 
> Just eyeballing, it looks like either the case is narrower than 42mm or (probably more likely) the strap is 24mm instead of 22mm?


The quoted delivery date is by 5/18, but the last order I did with them came in a couple of days early... I'll post it in the "What do you have in the mail" thread when it arrives.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Meranom has Vostok Amphbian SE 100722S for $90 for (it looks like) another 12 hours. Not a big sale, but 10% off beats 0% off.

He reset the countdown clock, so $90 will be around for a while longer.

Amphibian SE 100722S Meranom.com


----------



## mcvaaahhh (Dec 22, 2013)

Hamilton Men's Khaki Field on Ashford for $149 with free shipping using code *AFFFIELD149*

Hamilton Khaki Field H74451833 Men's Watch

About $100 cheaper than I could find anywhere else.


----------



## gravity84 (Apr 26, 2015)

almost clicked "buy" then saw "quartz" :-x


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The Watcher said:


> ryan d is a stand up guy. i hope this gets resolved to everyone's satisfaction. many of us have benefited from all kinds of deals in this thread, and it should continue to flourish (as it is one of the more popular on f71).


I appreciate that, but I won't be posting any more deals. I have received over 400 "likes" in this thread, so I assumed that people appreciated my posts. It just isn't worth being hassled over it anymore.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomashop has the Victorinox Swiss Army Inox blue-dial quartz at $255 with the coupon code 'WLCM20.'

That's at least $100 less than everyone else. Beautiful-looking, and from what I hear tough, watch.

Victorinox Swiss Army Inox Blue Dial Blue Rubber Men's Watch 241688.1 - Jomashop


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


> $159
> 
> Amazon.com: Mondaine Men's A667.30340.11SBB Retro Gents Day-Date Leather Band Watch: Mondaine: Watches


If you're looking for deals on Mondaines, look at Jomadeals:

Jomadeals Boutique


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jomashop has the Victorinox Swiss Army Inox blue-dial quartz at $255 with the coupon code 'WLCM20.'
> 
> That's at least $100 less than everyone else. Beautiful-looking, and from what I hear tough, watch.
> 
> ...


Green one too!


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

RyanD said:


> I appreciate that, but I won't be posting any more deals. I have received over 400 "likes" in this thread, so I assumed that people appreciated my posts. It just isn't worth being hassled over it anymore.


Sorry to hear but I totally understand. Man I'm going to miss seeing your posts here.

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

I picked up one of these as well...I wish they had the bead blasted case, but the DLC looks great as well.


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)

[EDIT] Sorry, accidentally posted to the wrong thread. o|


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Fortis colors at $75 only..

Amazon.com: Fortis Colors C 704.04 Yellow Silicone Pop-Out Watch: Watches


----------



## djdin (Mar 5, 2015)

mcvaaahhh said:


> Hamilton Men's Khaki Field on Ashford for $149 with free shipping using code *AFFFIELD149*
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Field H74451833 Men's Watch
> 
> ...


I was researching a bit on this particular model before. and ran into this article.

Vintage Hamilton Wristwatches: Is this a Hamilton Knockoff? How Can You Tell? or Can You?

Not really sure if its true? anyone have experience with this watch?


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

RyanD said:


> I appreciate that, but I won't be posting any more deals. I have received over 400 "likes" in this thread, so I assumed that people appreciated my posts. It just isn't worth being hassled over it anymore.


By "hassled" I assume you mean the moderators telling you to stop breaking the rule against shilling (i.e., making money/points/whatever off of people buying watches from clicking links in your posts).

If you choose to keep posting deals (without shilling) I'm sure it would be appreciated.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

The whole Timex for j-crew line is 25% off right now with the coupon code SALETREAT

https://www.jcrew.com/mens_category/JCrewingoodcompany/Timex.jsp


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Don Logan said:


> The whole Timex for j-crew line is 25% off right now with the coupon code SALETREAT
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/mens_category/JCrewingoodcompany/Timex.jsp


And their new Bulova Air Warden is also 25% off , same code SALETREAT

https://www.jcrew.com/mens_category/accessories/watchesandwatchstraps/PRDOVR~C2862/C2862.jsp


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

djdin said:


> I was researching a bit on this particular model before. and ran into this article.
> 
> Vintage Hamilton Wristwatches: Is this a Hamilton Knockoff? How Can You Tell? or Can You?
> 
> Not really sure if its true? anyone have experience with this watch?


The writer is several pages back, in this very thread. He posted the last time this "hamilton" was on sale with this coupon.
I would not buy a quartz hamilton. That is just me. He alludes to the possibility that all of the parts could be from the same suppliers and the same molds that hamilton uses, only not assembled by hamilton in Switzerland. I could be remembering wrong. 
He went on to say that he wouldn't buy any currently made hamilton except Those from an AD. Old ones with serial numbers excluded. He loves those.


----------



## Colder (Dec 22, 2012)

djdin said:


> I was researching a bit on this particular model before. and ran into this article.
> 
> Vintage Hamilton Wristwatches: Is this a Hamilton Knockoff? How Can You Tell? or Can You?
> 
> Not really sure if its true? anyone have experience with this watch?


I posted a summary of the one that I purchased a few (many) pages back. I'm on my phone, otherwise, I'd post a link. Just hit my profile. It's probably my last post before this one. I've not been posting much lately.

Long story short, I'm pretty convinced it's a real watch, not one assembled from pieces. All the parts are properly stamped and finished, and the UPC code comes back to the right watch. Not sure how you'd create a fake something and give it a valid UPC. Also I can't believe Ashford would risk their reputation on a $150 fake.

At any rate, look at my post for photos and decide for yourself. I took it apart looking for anything suspicious.

Edit: it's post 1214 of this thread.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

hanshananigan said:


> By "hassled" I assume you mean the moderators telling you to stop breaking the rule against shilling (i.e., making money/points/whatever off of people buying watches from clicking links in your posts).
> 
> If you choose to keep posting deals (without shilling) I'm sure it would be appreciated.


Couldn't have said it better myself.
francobollo


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

BEATER ALERT: Ashford has the Pulsar "On the Go" PP6103 quartz for $39 with the coupon code 'DNEWSGO39' at checkout.

Titanium Ion Plated, day, date and small seconds subdials. Not a bad price at all for 100m water resistance; seems to be a good $10 to $40 less than everybody else has it.









Pulsar On The Go PP6103 Men's Watch


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Another smoking deal from Timex's eBay site. Ladies silver finish/white leather for $12 shipped.

Have a daughter? Have a niece? Can't go wrong:

LINK


----------



## geauxtigers (Jul 26, 2013)

For all you small-wristed New Orleanians out there: TJ Maxx on Vets by the interstate has a Fossil FSW1001 (one of their Swiss line) with an automatic movement, sapphire crystal and display back marked down to $149. I handled it, it's a really nicely made watch that I would have bought myself if it was a little larger. The case is 38mm but it's definitely short lug to lug. Would make a really excellent watch for someone with smaller wrists. Heads up- it's in the women's case, I guess they looked at the size and assumed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> Another smoking deal from Timex's eBay site. Ladies silver finish/white leather for $12 shipped.
> 
> Have a daughter? Have a niece? Can't go wrong:
> 
> LINK


Thanks, bought two.


----------



## Ninjacut (Feb 21, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Thanks, bought two.


H 


blowfish89 said:


> Thanks, bought two.


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Super bargain at Old Navy. $5.97 for a cheap pilot style watch and the 20mm NATOs. I may go back and get both. $2/strap!


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

lildrgn said:


> Super bargain at Old Navy. $5.97 for a cheap pilot style watch and the 20mm NATOs. I may go back and get both. $2/strap!


Can you confirm that the straps are 9" (NATO standard?)

If so I'm going to scour the city!


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

They appear to be. Buying now. Old Navy in Factoria Square, Bellevue, WA. 3 left

EDIT: measured at home, straps are 10". Mini review/unboxing here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/score-old-navy-look-what-$13-07-just-got-me-1892986.html#post15901466


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Colder said:


> I posted a summary of the one that I purchased a few (many) pages back. I'm on my phone, otherwise, I'd post a link. Just hit my profile. It's probably my last post before this one. I've not been posting much lately.
> 
> Long story short, I'm pretty convinced it's a real watch, not one assembled from pieces. All the parts are properly stamped and finished, and the UPC code comes back to the right watch. Not sure how you'd create a fake something and give it a valid UPC. Also I can't believe Ashford would risk their reputation on a $150 fake.
> 
> ...


Just hoping you can confirm, is the strap really 19mm? That be too bad but not the end of the world I guess, I'm thinking of getting one for my father.

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Decent Looking auto for $479 + add coupons from retailmenot.com and it will probably go lower
Louis Erard 82216AA23.BDC36-SD Watches,Men's 1931Automatic Grey Genuine Leather Grey Dial, Luxury Louis Erard Automatic Watches

I've also seen eternas at a decent price. I've also seen a 12% extra off on everything from worldof watches.com check it out. Quite decent discounts. Some luminox cheap too, for around $130


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

I don't have any but people say they are decent divers with good lume:

Deep Blue Sea Ram Chrono quartz $149* _Price went down!_








Deep Blue Sea RAM Sapphire Screw Down Chronograph Stainless Steel Mens Watch | eBay

Sea Ram Auto $299








Deep Sea RAM Sapphire Automatic Stainless Steel Mens Watch | eBay


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Massdrop is at it again... (No referrer nonsense in this link)

Seiko Moonphase Direct Drive SRX $619 right now, but headed for $599 ($1,395 on Amazon)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Area Trend has a sale going on Timex watches that looks good. The ones that stood out for me included...

Timex Men's Intelligent Quartz T2P510: $89.10 (About $50-$70 less than anyone else)









The Intelligent Quartz blue dial, TW2P60600, for $107.33 ($50 to $100 less than everyone else)








Intelligent Quartz T2P424 black-dial GMT, $107.66 ($40+ less than everybody else)








Expedition T49989, $38.24 (About $17 less than everybody else).









And many more. Fieldstones, Waterbury, Weekender. Nice sale.

Timex Deals Watches Event


----------



## markg (Nov 5, 2012)

Here's mine with the eta 2824-2









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice looking piece, but what's the relevance?


markg said:


> Here's mine with the eta 2824-2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## markg (Nov 5, 2012)

@dimberdrummer the relevance is to the question asked up above on the quality and if anyone heard of them. Thank you by the way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackhawk163 (Jan 18, 2015)

aww crap, I would've bought that Sea Ram Auto, had my paypal funds not been tied up from a seller here. In the end if the 's watch is indeed bnib, I bought it for $303, so I think I came out better this time around.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

As you might be able to tell by my business in this thread today, I was home with a sick toddler and had a lot of time to do watch bargain-hunting online.

Another good Joma buy ... Tissot T-Classic Le Locle T41.1.423.33 ... $339 with coupon code 'WLCM20' at checkout. That's $50 to $150 less than other gray market sites.

ETA2824-2 movement, sapphire, lovely dial and caseback. A lot to like.

Tissot T-Classic Le Locle Men's Watch T41.1.423.33 - Jomashop
















Tissot T-Classic Le Locle Men's Watch T41.1.423.33 - Jomashop


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

A Women's Momentum 200M Dive watch is a Lightning Deal on Amazon for $59.99 until 12:30pm Eastern.









Momentum Women's 1M-DV01P1L M1 Purple Dial Lavender Silicone Rubber Dive Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000PDHMEE/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_P.Guvb17XNPSQ
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000PDHMEE/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_P.Guvb17XNPSQ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> As you might be able to tell by my business in this thread today, I was home with a sick toddler and had a lot of time to do watch bargain-hunting online.
> 
> Another good Joma buy ... Tissot T-Classic Le Locle T41.1.423.33 ... $339 with coupon code 'WLCM20' at checkout. That's $50 to $150 less than other gray market sites.
> 
> ...


Oh, that is a good looking - elegant watch with so many nice features & from a trusted (and well known) name. If I only had the budget (or room in the watch box)....


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

While I don't follow the brand too closely, as they're a bit dressier than I typically prefer; regardless, these are probably some of the best prices I've seen for Maurice Lacroix watches at Touch of Modern. ................................/sales/maurice-lacroix-dbaf6ff3-eb3e-4fc8-9e5f-01400e678ad3?open=1&utm_term=maurice-lacroix-dbaf6ff3-eb3e-4fc8-9e5f-01400e678ad3&utm_source=responsys&utm_medium=email&utm_content=tomo_daily_sales


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I second it - that is a killer price on the Tissot Le Locle. I've shopped around for it earlier. However, I have my VSAAM so no need to be tempted.


----------



## nathanpyoung (Apr 18, 2015)

Crap. I just ordered a Deep Blue Sea Ram, which should be called the Deep Blue Dog House b/c that's what i'm going to be in when the wifey finds out


----------



## TomAdelstein (Jun 9, 2012)

djdin said:


> I was researching a bit on this particular model before. and ran into this article.
> 
> Vintage Hamilton Wristwatches: Is this a Hamilton Knockoff? How Can You Tell? or Can You?
> 
> Not really sure if its true? anyone have experience with this watch?


I wrote the article and I covered my bases. Can't you tell by the extensive research that I did my journalistic duty and followed the Code of Ethics for professional journalists?


----------



## TomAdelstein (Jun 9, 2012)

Colder said:


> I posted a summary of the one that I purchased a few (many) pages back. I'm on my phone, otherwise, I'd post a link. Just hit my profile. It's probably my last post before this one. I've not been posting much lately.
> 
> Long story short, I'm pretty convinced it's a real watch, not one assembled from pieces. All the parts are properly stamped and finished, and the UPC code comes back to the right watch. Not sure how you'd create a fake something and give it a valid UPC. Also I can't believe Ashford would risk their reputation on a $150 fake.
> 
> ...


I'll standby my findings. I didn't say the watch was slapped together and it is a "real watch", but that doesn't make it a Hamilton. I even posted pictures of the facilities where JP Time assembles those watches. According to Swatch USA (and I quoted their representative), it's not a valid UPC. This one is in the category of "tents and outdoor equipment". The only retailers with the UPC code shown are Amazon, Overstock and NewEgg...not Hamilton. 

Fake UPC codes are available as GS1 cannot account for every barcode in the world. Some pirates even sell codes. That watch doesn't exist in any inventory system I could find and it's not something you would buy in a supermarket or pharmacy. Hamilton wouldn't make a watch available for $150 - how would they make money? But, a small shop in Guangzhou (former known as Canton) can. One other thing, the supply channels are filled with counterfeit Hamilton watches, bands and accessories. I also tore the watch down. What country is the stamped on the inside of the case? You wrote "you doubt" . My work involved gathering empirical evidence in China. If you didn't like the way I worded the article, a professional journalist has to protect himself and any publisher for whom he writes from defamation. I apply the same standards to the work I do in horology as my day job assignments.


----------



## djdin (Mar 5, 2015)

TomAdelstein said:


> djdin said:
> 
> 
> > I was researching a bit on this particular model before. and ran into this article.
> ...


Thanks for your inputs. I do agree that the grey market is definitely filed with fakes, which probably Ashford wouldn't even know or recognize given the quality it appears on sight.


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

blowfish89 said:


> I second it - that is a killer price on the Tissot Le Locle. I've shopped around for it earlier. However, I have my VSAAM so no need to be tempted.


Great looking and a very good price. It's even within my tolerable size range (<40mm). Just the wrong time for my budget.


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

I also jumped on the VSAAM deal a month or so back and love it, so gladly can pass on the Tissot for now. It looks like an amazing watch, but I noticed several negative reviews on Amazon of the watch stopping after several months and becoming a useless trinket. Is the reliability of Tissot below par? Sorry if this is off topic.. I will post a deal by saying that the ladies Orient Precious is BACK in stock for $99.

Orient Precious Dress Automatic Watch with Mother of Pearl Dial and sparkling crystals on the bezel #ERAN002W


----------



## Colder (Dec 22, 2012)

TomAdelstein said:


> I'll standby my findings. I didn't say the watch was slapped together and it is a "real watch", but that doesn't make it a Hamilton. I even posted pictures of the facilities where JP Time assembles those watches. According to Swatch USA (and I quoted their representative), it's not a valid UPC. Fake UPC codes are available as GS1 cannot account for every barcode in the world. Some pirates even sell codes. That watch doesn't exist in any inventory system I could find and it's not something you would buy in a supermarket or pharmacy. Hamilton wouldn't make a watch available for $150 - how would they make money? But, a small shop in Guangzhou (former known as Canton) can. One other thing, the supply channels are filled with counterfeit Hamilton watches, bands and accessories. I also tore the watch down. What country is the stamped on the inside of the case? You wrote "you doubt" . My work involved gathering empirical evidence in China. If you didn't like the way I worded the article, a professional journalist has to protect himself and any publisher for whom he writes from defamation. I apply the same standards to the work I do in horology as my day job assignments.


Inside case back on mine is stamped Hamilton. Outside is inscribed Swiss Made. Of Chinese parts, surely. It's not a Rolex.

If you can buy a mechanical hand wind with sapphire Hamilton for $250 over at Jomashop, why can't this quartz be $150?

I stand by what I see in my watch. It's all first rate parts. I see no sloppy printing on the dial, no poor case manufacturing artifacts, the band is quite nice, etc. It's just as nice as my mechanical field Hamiltons. Came with complete correct packaging.

Maybe this isn't in Swatch USA's database because it's not for the U.S. market. Why can't it be surplus from a one-off watch made for the Indonesian (or whoever had their logo printed on the dial) army? Companies do contract work all the time.

Sorry for the thread hijack. My last post. Don't know why my personal impression of the watch based on a teardown caused such anger.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

cyberpunks2000 said:


> I also jumped on the VSAAM deal a month or so back and love it, so gladly can pass on the Tissot for now. It looks like an amazing watch, but I noticed several negative reviews on Amazon of the watch stopping after several months and becoming a useless trinket. Is the reliability of Tissot below par? Sorry if this is off topic.. I will post a deal by saying that the ladies Orient Precious is BACK in stock for $99.Orient Precious Dress Automatic Watch with Mother of Pearl Dial and sparkling crystals on the bezel #ERAN002W


The white Le Locle is my absolute favorite in my collection. It's the one watch that fired the watch collecting hobby in me.. I cannot tell you how much I love this watch.. No matter how many new watches I buy, I still find myself wearing it the most.

As for my personal notes:

1- It wears a bit bigger than 39mm due to its white face and small framed bezel... I wouldn't wear it if I have 6.5" or smaller.

2- It loses its charm on a bracelet, but make no mistake, the OEM bracelet is top notch in quality.

3- It can look too dressy some days.

These are the only bad things that I could squeeze out of this watch.. If I'm to be listing the good things I wouldn't stop writing, so if you think you've got a thing for her, go get her! You won't regret it.

EDIT: in the website the case seems to be more matte than polish.. It's polished on top and matted on the sides. Check youtube for a better look.
---------------------------------------------------------------------

On a side note, is there any video of this Ladies Orient Precious watch?


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

TomAdelstein said:


> I'll standby my findings. I didn't say the watch was slapped together and it is a "real watch", but that doesn't make it a Hamilton. I even posted pictures of the facilities where JP Time assembles those watches. According to Swatch USA (and I quoted their representative), it's not a valid UPC. Fake UPC codes are available as GS1 cannot account for every barcode in the world. Some pirates even sell codes. That watch doesn't exist in any inventory system I could find and it's not something you would buy in a supermarket or pharmacy. Hamilton wouldn't make a watch available for $150 - how would they make money? But, a small shop in Guangzhou (former known as Canton) can. One other thing, the supply channels are filled with counterfeit Hamilton watches, bands and accessories. I also tore the watch down. What country is the stamped on the inside of the case? You wrote "you doubt" . My work involved gathering empirical evidence in China. If you didn't like the way I worded the article, a professional journalist has to protect himself and any publisher for whom he writes from defamation. I apply the same standards to the work I do in horology as my day job assignments.


If you're right then Ashford (from the link posted) are selling a fake watch. Maybe you should alert them and update us on the outcome? I really would like to know if Ashford sell fakes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Toddler still sick, WTW still with all kinds of Internet watch bargain-searching time.

Woot is having a sale on Breed watches.

Breed Watches - Accessories & Watches

I can't tell you a thing about whether these are good watches -- they all seem to be Ronda quartz numbers for what that's worth. I can tell you Woot's sale price is a huge discount off other gray market sites.

The one I thought looked pretty sharp was the Breed Sergeant BRD3601 - $42.99. Seiko Chronograph VD53 movement. The same watch is $182 at Jomashop!









Similarly, the Breed Deep BRD1901 (Ronda Cal. 505 movement) is $59.99 and goes for $257 on Joma. It purportedly is water resistant to 1,000 feet.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

My two cents from previously dealing with Ashford is that they have stellar customer service, and excellent prices. If you buy one and want to return it later, it will be very easy (I've done it). I do not believe Ashford is selling fake watches, and I also believe Hamilton can easily afford to sell a NOS quartz Khaki for $150 (while still making a good profit), but again, I am not fully conversant with the issue at hand, so YMMV.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Colder said:


> Inside case back on mine is stamped Hamilton. Outside is inscribed Swiss Made. Of Chinese parts, surely. It's not a Rolex.
> 
> If you can buy a mechanical hand wind with sapphire Hamilton for $250 over at Jomashop, why can't this quartz be $150?
> 
> ...


That poster has no credibility. Read his other threads.


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have 6.5" wrist and am still considering it, but thanks for the warning. I wear 38mms with one 39mm which I don't feel is too large considering the styles today.

I prefer dress watches on leather. My Edox Les Vauberts Day Date black dial looks great on a black leather band. This is one of my favorites, so I don't mind a watch being "too dressy"

My only real concern was the high number of negative reviews on Amazon. Reading them they all pertain to the watch dying or having low quality control. Of course many of them are silly (I paid 25% of the list price for this watch off a website and can't believe they won't return my calls within an hour or ship it to me next day air!) kind of stuff, but there are several serious complaints about the quality of the watch itself. Reliability has got to be up there or I won't buy!

http://www.amazon.com/Tissot-TIST41...?ie=UTF8&filterBy=addOneStar&showViewpoints=0
There are several varieties on amazon, not sure if those were the reviews I was reading but similar.


----------



## TomAdelstein (Jun 9, 2012)

cpl said:


> If you're right then Ashford (from the link posted) are selling a fake watch. Maybe you should alert them and update us on the outcome? I really would like to know if Ashford sell fakes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, I shouldn't have chimed in here. Over the years, I've learned one thing about writing investigative reports, people will argue and keep digging. I wrote the original about a year ago. As they say about Tom Brady - the legal findings were not submitted to a court of law. Then, even if they were, people would argue. It is what it is (sic).


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

TomAdelstein said:


> I wrote the article and I covered my bases. Can't you tell by the extensive research that I did my journalistic duty and followed the Code of Ethics for professional journalists?


I've read your article, and it's full of speculation and the evidence presented is inconclusive at best. In particular, the strongest evidence presented appears to be the fact that the model number is not in the current US catalog, but there is nothing to preclude the possibility that it is a discontinued model or that Hamilton manufactures products that are exclusive to a particular market. Indeed, this is far from uncommon in the watch industry.

Most of the rest of the article is predicated on the premise that it's not possible to manufacture a "Swiss Made" watch like the Hamilton in question for the price of $150, and even that is debatable, since Swatch quartz watches are "Swiss Made" and have a retail prices under $100, and a street price hovering at the $60 range. Granted that the Hamilton has a stainless steel case, but that adds a relatively trivial amount to the manufacturing cost if the case is made in China as most of the unquestionably authentic contemporary Hamilton watches do.


----------



## Ayayom (Mar 8, 2014)

lildrgn said:


> Super bargain at Old Navy. $5.97 for a cheap pilot style watch and the 20mm NATOs. I may go back and get both. $2/strap!


I checked my local Old Navy store; they don't have anything even close to that, nothing with Nato/Zulu straps at at any price. What a (real) pitty! Oh well... :-(


----------



## Ayayom (Mar 8, 2014)

platinumEX said:


> A Women's Momentum 200M Dive watch is a Lightning Deal on Amazon for $59.99 until 12:30pm Eastern.
> 
> View attachment 3956826
> 
> ...


That's what I call a damn good deal to get for my wife. That's (almost) exactly what I am looking for her (specs and price!). Too too bad I missed the deal window. :-(


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Ayayom said:


> I checked my local Old Navy store; they don't have anything even close to that, nothing with Nato/Zulu straps at at any price. What a (real) pitty! Oh well... :-(


Looking at the OP's photos, the markdown sticker looked like a local job, not a nationwide sale.


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

At the risk of bringing up this website again (which I think is awesome, but I have no affiliation or personal interest whatsoever), I came across this really cool link with a lot of bargains: ................................/sales/fathers_day?category=the+watch+aficionado

Take it or leave it.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

It is blocked.



footie said:


> At the risk of bringing up this website again (which I think is awesome, but I have no affiliation or personal interest whatsoever), I came across this really cool link with a lot of bargains: ................................/sales/fathers_day?category=the+watch+aficionado
> 
> Take it or leave it.


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh, whatever. That's so lame, the admins have blocked the site. Anyway, it's on touch of modern, there's a whole watch aficionado link now that is pretty darn cool.



footie said:


> At the risk of bringing up this website again (which I think is awesome, but I have no affiliation or personal interest whatsoever), I came across this really cool link with a lot of bargains: ................................/sales/fathers_day?category=the+watch+aficionado
> 
> Take it or leave it.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

I'll admit not knowing very much about Russian watches, but this one caught my eye on Touch of Modern. An automatic dual-time for $280?









Seems like a deal.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

WoW has a special category for watches <$50.

Most of these don't exactly get my blood boiling, but there are some I'd consider to be not bad, especially for the price. It may be worth a look from the bargain shoppers here:

Discount Watches | Men's, Women's Brand Name Watches | WorldofWatches | US


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I had a Vostok Radio Room dual time automatic for a VERY short time. Initially, I thought the fit and finish was quite good for the price, but then I realized the second hand was more herky-jerky than a chronic masturbator with Parkinson's....and then it would stop altogether. Needless to say, back it went. I wasn't that attached to it where I wanted to exchange it for another.


JamesWWIII said:


> I'll admit not knowing very much about Russian watches, but this one caught my eye on Touch of Modern. An automatic dual-time for $280?
> 
> View attachment 3973122
> 
> ...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Initially, I thought the fit and finish was quite good for the price, but then I realized the second hand was more herky-jerky than a chronic masturbator with Parkinson's....and then it would stop altogether.


you must be good at creative writing.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

JamesWWIII said:


> I'll admit not knowing very much about Russian watches, but this one caught my eye on Touch of Modern. An automatic dual-time for $280?
> 
> View attachment 3973122
> 
> ...


Not that it matters, but I think Vostok Europe is Lithuanian.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev (Feb 9, 2015)

Bradjhomes said:


> Not that it matters, but I think Vostok Europe is Lithuanian.


Mechanism on those is Russian, specially made for them.


----------



## Ajax_Drakos (Aug 20, 2014)

Not an affordable, but this is the best price I've ever seen on the 1969 Tri-Color El Primero:Zenith El Primero Chronograph Silver Dial Brown Leather Men's Watch 03204040069C494 - Jomashop


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

JamesWWIII said:


> I'll admit not knowing very much about Russian watches, but this one caught my eye on Touch of Modern. An automatic dual-time for $280?
> 
> View attachment 3973122
> 
> ...


You should note that unlike the ETA 2893-A2, the Vostok does not have an adjustable 24 hour hand (you can see it is always slaved to the main hands, and you cannot adjust the offset), so to use it to indicate the second timezone, you use the crown to rotate the 24 hour chapter ring.


----------



## kipLightning (Apr 1, 2013)

If a fake is done so well on a cheaper Hamilton such that it is almost impossible to tell it is a fake I wouldn't worry too much about buying it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

kipLightning said:


> If a fake is done so well on a cheaper Hamilton such that it is almost impossible to tell it is a fake I wouldn't worry too buying it.


The fakes that are good enough to pass for real tend to be sold for only a bit less than grey market prices on eBay, and are of popular models like the Tissot PRC200 and Tissot Lelocle.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

kipLightning said:


> If a fake is done so well on a cheaper Hamilton such that it is almost impossible to tell it is a fake I wouldn't worry too buying it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For sure. At $150, does anyone _really _care if it is a fake?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

mleok said:


> The fakes that are good enough to pass for real tend to be sold for only a bit less than grey market prices on eBay, and are of popular models like the Tissot PRC200 and Tissot Lelocle.


Oh, you mean something like this:



WorthTheWrist said:


> As you might be able to tell by my business in this thread today, I was home with a sick toddler and had a lot of time to do watch bargain-hunting online.
> 
> Another good Joma buy ... Tissot T-Classic Le Locle T41.1.423.33 ... $339 with coupon code 'WLCM20' at checkout. That's $50 to $150 less than other gray market sites.
> 
> ...


:-(


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Ticonderoga said:


> Oh, you mean something like this:
> 
> :-(


Again, I have not seen any credible evidence that Jomashop sells fakes. But, there are indeed quite convincing fakes of the Tissot Lelocle, so one should be aware that they exist.


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> For sure. At $150, does anyone _really _care if it is a fake?


I care.

I mean, I don't care what anyone else does or buys, but if I'm spending $150 I can choose from hundreds of great watches that aren't fake, and will be better quality than the fake.

Same with sunglasses, etc. The whole point of buying something is to get a good product. Sometimes that requires a brand name, sometimes it does not.

I don't care about some brand logo, also not when genuine.

If I'm getting a Hamilton Khaki Field then I specifically want that watch, with exactly that ETA movement. I could care less about what it says on the dial.


----------



## Mattface (Feb 20, 2015)

I might kick myself for pointing out this deal without first jumping on it myself, but I really shouldn't buy another watch just now. It's big and chunky looking. Not the most beautiful thing, but it's got a precisionist movement, and 300m WR, so it'd be just about the perfect thing to fill the empty diver slot in my box, and I'd say it's a smoking deal at $135.

*The link is right here for folks using tapatalk who apparently can't see the link---->*Bulova Precisionist Diver $135 on Amazon*<---LINK*


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Mattface said:


> I might kick myself for pointing out this deal without first jumping on it myself, but I really shouldn't buy another watch just now. It's big and chunky looking. Not the most beautiful thing, but it's got a precisionist movement, and 300m WR, so it'd be just about the perfect thing to fill the empty diver slot in my box, and I'd say it's a smoking deal at $135.
> 
> Bulova Precisionist Diver $135 on Amazon


Where?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Never mind found it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcvaaahhh (Dec 22, 2013)

Mass drop Sea-Gull M188S for $229.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seagul...ent 2015-05-14&mode=guest_open&referer=JEERDB

Looks pretty slick to me, but know nothing about sea-gull.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

mcvaaahhh said:


> Mass drop Sea-Gull M188S for $229.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seagul...ent 2015-05-14&mode=guest_open&referer=JEERDB
> 
> Looks pretty slick to me, but know nothing about sea-gull.


Seagulls are great, you will never be disappointed! M188 usually sells for much more

personal blog: www.watchier.com and follow me on Instagram @the_watchier


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Mattface said:


> I might kick myself for pointing out this deal without first jumping on it myself, but I really shouldn't buy another watch just now. It's big and chunky looking. Not the most beautiful thing, but it's got a precisionist movement, and 300m WR, so it'd be just about the perfect thing to fill the empty diver slot in my box, and I'd say it's a smoking deal at $135.
> 
> Bulova Precisionist Diver $135 on Amazon


The point of the thread is to show people where the deal is located. Preferably with a link. (Unless you cannot get any links to post using crapatalk like me )


----------



## Luskar (Jan 12, 2012)

nello said:


> The point of the thread is to show people where the deal is located. Preferably with a link. (Unless you cannot get any links to post using crapatalk like me )


I don't get it! You're the second person to talk about the link, but it's clearly there and the post wasn't edited either. Maybe your crapatalk don't show the links right...


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

nello said:


> The point of the thread is to show people where the deal is located. Preferably with a link. (Unless you cannot get any links to post using crapatalk like me )


There IS a link (and has been) above the picture... unless crapatalk is not showing it for you


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Luskar said:


> I don't get it! You're the second person to talk about the link, but it's clearly there and the post wasn't edited either. Maybe your crapatalk don't show the links right...


That is why I mentioned crapatalk. It does not show. I cannot get them to show on this phone with crapatalk ever. May be a different issue but seems weird either way.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

May be a blocked site?








Screen shot


----------



## Mattface (Feb 20, 2015)

nello said:


> The point of the thread is to show people where the deal is located. Preferably with a link. (Unless you cannot get any links to post using crapatalk like me )


I love how everyone who is complaining that I didn't provide a link actually has quoted the post including the link. The link is right there above where you said there is no link!


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Mattface said:


> I love how everyone who is complaining that I didn't provide a link actually has quoted the post including the link. The link is right there above where you said there is no link!


That's very specific? Right there? Really? 
Calm down. No one is attacking you. Your link does not show for everyone. Period.
Perhaps, if it is in your text somewhere(since "right there" does not work for the "blind"), you could edit in quotes around it and specify where it is.
I personally do not want the watch. I care about the thread though. Not attacking you. Notice the smiley face and the self degradation in my post.

Edit: I see it in your screenshot but nowhere else. Do you see it in my screenshot?


----------



## Mattface (Feb 20, 2015)

nello said:


> That's very specific? Right there? Really?
> Calm down. No one is attacking you. Your link does not show for everyone. Period.
> Perhaps, if it is in your text somewhere(since "right there" does not work for the "blind"), you could edit in quotes around it and specify where it is.
> I personally do not want the watch. I care about the thread though. Not attacking you. Notice the smiley face and the self degradation in my post.
> ...


Maybe don't use tapatalk?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Mattface said:


> .......and I'd say it's a smoking deal at $135.
> 
> *The link is right here for folks using tapatalk who apparently can't see the link---->*Bulova Precisionist Diver $135 on Amazon*<---LINK*


If you are considering this one and haven't seen it in real life, be warned it is a Big A$$ Amorphous Hunk of Steel. I would imagine that it will look good with your Affliction t-shirt.


----------



## Mattface (Feb 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> If you are considering this one and haven't seen it in real life, be warned it is a Big A$$ Amorphous Hunk of Steel. I would imagine that it will look good with your Affliction t-shirt.


I agree mostly, though at 46mm, it doesn't seem like it would be too big for me, it is a bit chunky/clunky looking which wouldn't necessarily be a deal breaker for a dive watch for me. The only thing I really strongly object to is the faux screws on the crown guards. Still it looks like a lot of watch for the money. Might be a good platform for modding. Also I appreciate your helping to talk me out of buying it!


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

nello said:


> That's very specific? Right there? Really?
> Calm down. No one is attacking you. Your link does not show for everyone. Period.
> Perhaps, if it is in your text somewhere(since "right there" does not work for the "blind"), you could edit in quotes around it and specify where it is.
> I personally do not want the watch. I care about the thread though. Not attacking you. Notice the smiley face and the self degradation in my post.
> ...


No, the link works fine for everyone, just not you. There is a difference.

Since you know that your cheap phone doesn't work, instead of hammering people for failing to provide links that they really did, perhaps its time to invest in better equipment, only view this website from your desktop or otherwise bite your tongue until you've had a chance to check from a reliable device.

And before you yell at me, I'm not the one who made you look foolish, you are.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Ticonderoga said:


> No, the link works fine for everyone, just not you. There is a difference.
> 
> Since you know that your cheap phone doesn't work, instead of hammering people for failing to provide links that they really did, perhaps its time to invest in better equipment, only view this website from your desktop or otherwise bite your tongue until you've had a chance to check from a reliable device.
> 
> And before you yell at me, I'm not the one who made you look foolish, you are.


It didn't work for me either, but I use Tapatalk on iOS. For better or worse, it's a commonly used way of accessing the site. What's strange is that most links are displayed, so I'm not sure what the problem is here.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

mcvaaahhh said:


> Mass drop Sea-Gull M188S for $229.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seagul...ent 2015-05-14&mode=guest_open&referer=JEERDB
> 
> Looks pretty slick to me, but know nothing about sea-gull.


I think we've already established that links with affiliate referrals are frowned upon on WUS.


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

I thought it was decided it was fine because regardless of the referral they still have some of the best deals. Never posted one myself, but it's kinda nice to get the heads up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Araziza said:


> I thought it was decided it was fine because regardless of the referral they still have some of the best deals. Never posted one myself, but it's kinda nice to get the heads up.


I was under the impression that posting links were fine, they just can't have referral codes embedded in them.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> No, the link works fine for everyone, just not you. There is a difference.
> 
> Since you know that your cheap phone doesn't work, instead of hammering people for failing to provide links that they really did, perhaps its time to invest in better equipment, only view this website from your desktop or otherwise bite your tongue until you've had a chance to check from a reliable device.
> 
> And before you yell at me, I'm not the one who made you look foolish, you are.


Funny, I don't feel like I looked foolish? Don't care if you think so. And it does not work fine for everyone. Read. 
Your post seems angry and foolish.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

This thread used to be SO USEFUL to those of us that came here to enhance our collection with good deals. Now it's just a ..... fest. 

I don't care if someone makes a few bucks off my referral. They were letting me know about a possible deal I may have wanted. Only reason someone would be mad at that is because they didn't think of it first. 

And NO, you're link did not work for everyone. The only way I found out it was an Amazon sales was by checking the properties on the image


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

CMSgt Bo said:


> We don't allow shilling for fun nor for profit. The site has been added to our filter.


That's my understanding as well, mleok. If folks keep including referral info in their links, admin is going to keep blocking domains (A guess based on history).

In other news, I could see the link using Tapatalk on my Android-based RazrM phone.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Bottom line is that imbedded referrals are NOT ALLOWED. This forum is not supposed to be used as fertile ground for people wanting to make money off of someone else's purchase, and doing it without disclosure is BS.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Canyon55 said:


> Bottom line is that imbedded referrals are NOT ALLOWED. This forum is not supposed to be used as fertile ground for people wanting to make money off of someone else's purchase, and doing it without disclosure is BS.


I completely agree; many of the referral links here are posted because someone has some experience with the watch and they are making a recommendation. Or, they don't know of the watch, they just think that it looks like a good deal. When someone is posting links that they have a profit in, there is a conflict of interest. Why can't they just strip out their affiliate code and post a straight link if they're so altruistic towards the rest of us? Because they're not, they're only posting here to make a profit. I'd prefer to rely on the good will of those with nothing to gain than try to trust the word of someone who is acting (first) in their own interest.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

I can understand the mentality here. The site should be the only one making money here. They incur all of the costs.
Secondly, where would it end? People with ads in their signatures. Or this whole thread filled with affiliated links to pieces that are at a 5.00 discount. Then some mod has to decide on what constitutes a "good deal/bargain" and the list of rules goes on ad infinitum.
Maybe I am wrong.
I was happy to get the bargains and was ok with someone making some cream off the top.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Just cruised by the watch counter at Wallmart and I noticed that they now have NATO straps on sale for $5 or so. If you ever need a NATO (in an odd feminine color) you may give them a try.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Back in my day this thread had lots of watch bargains in it.

Anyway, here's another one.

The Godfather of All Affordable Divers ... The Must-Have in Every Watchbox ... The Base Canvas of Modders Everywhere ... The legendary Seiko SKX007K1 automatic dive watch is on sale at *$11**1.53* with free shipping to the U.S. at 10Keiya via Rakuten Global.

Udedokeihonpo | Rakuten Global Market: # Seiko SEIKO diver overseas model SKX007K1 men / watch SKX007 461

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure that's a hell of a price.


----------



## mcvaaahhh (Dec 22, 2013)

Sorry about the referral code, didn't realize it was in there. Pretty new to the forum, been lurking quite a while and check in often but don't always post or see all the "rules" about what can get posted or can't. I check this thread quite a bit and usually skip over the posts that are more chatter than good deals. Today I saw what appeared to be a cool deal drop into my inbox on that seagull and thought i'd share it with you all, sorry if I stepped on some e-toes in the process.

BTW, if I'm making money off people clicking that link, how the f do I collect?


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Back in my day this thread had lots of watch bargains in it.
> 
> Anyway, here's another one.
> 
> ...


Great price. Might have to get it, and I already have 2. Make a great gift.


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Back in my day this thread had lots of watch bargains in it.
> 
> Anyway, here's another one.
> 
> ...


Just bought my second one because of this ...?


WorthTheWrist said:


> Back in my day this thread had lots of watch bargains in it.
> 
> Anyway, here's another one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnny Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

Mattface said:


> I might kick myself for pointing out this deal without first jumping on it myself, but I really shouldn't buy another watch just now. It's big and chunky looking. Not the most beautiful thing, but it's got a precisionist movement, and 300m WR, so it'd be just about the perfect thing to fill the empty diver slot in my box, and I'd say it's a smoking deal at $135.
> 
> *The link is right here for folks using tapatalk who apparently can't see the link---->*Bulova Precisionist Diver $135 on Amazon*<---LINK*


I am a big Bulova fan, I know they aren't for everyone, the one's I own are pretty big (96b131 as an example).
This watch you have seen is a bargain at that price, I have seen it in stores in the UK.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> Just cruised by the watch counter at Wallmart and I noticed that they now have NATO straps on sale for $5 or so. If you ever need a NATO (in an odd feminine color) you may give them a try.


Gray is not feminine! That would look great on my (incoming) Timex military field.... thanks for the info, I may have to slide by this weekend. I don't really want the straps, but I do want hardware to make a few straps of my own


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

mcvaaahhh said:


> Sorry about the referral code, didn't realize it was in there. Pretty new to the forum, been lurking quite a while and check in often but don't always post or see all the "rules" about what can get posted or can't. I check this thread quite a bit and usually skip over the posts that are more chatter than good deals. Today I saw what appeared to be a cool deal drop into my inbox on that seagull and thought i'd share it with you all, sorry if I stepped on some e-toes in the process.
> 
> BTW, if I'm making money off people clicking that link, how the f do I collect?


That happens. You copy the url from an email or other site and it has the referral code embedded. I am not sure what the issue is since most sites would automatically insert their own code so that they get the referral credit. It happens on Slickdeals all the time. But then that is the way that the sites earn enough money to offer the services they do. Operating a web site is not cheap. Hopefully, WUS can program its site to do the same so that it can get some operating funds too.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Amazon warehouse deal.








Edit: nevermind. No more new.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Another one on Massdrop. The price will go down to $165 with 6 buyers. As a price comparison Costco has the blue version of this (SSC305) for $179.99 + Tax. Creation is selling the SSC297 for $199 and the SCC303 for $186. *So for $165 delivered from Massdrop, this seems like a good price. for the (SSC297 and SSC303). 
*
I won't provide the actual link because I'm not sure how to tell if I am including a referral code.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

NFW has their Vector 42 watch discounted to $199 right now. I don't have any experience with the Vector but I did own the Shumate diver and NFW quality is well above their sales prices. I would imagine that the Vector exudes the same level of quality.










NFW - Store


----------



## nathanpyoung (Apr 18, 2015)

Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 blue dial is now sold out @ ebay. The orange one is still left


----------



## nathanpyoung (Apr 18, 2015)

nello said:


> Amazon warehouse deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a heads up on the invicta's (the only ones i checked) here's what amazon says about those:

*Used - Good*

small scratches on the body . visible scratches on the watch band . large damage on packaging .

That's probably what a "warehouse" deal is but the term was/is new to me


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

nathanpyoung said:


> Just a heads up on the invicta's (the only ones i checked) here's what amazon says about those:
> 
> *Used - Good*
> 
> ...


Yeh, I edited it to show there were no more new. 
They are usually around 100 if I remember correctly(new). I kept pricing the 9094 for awhile and it never dropped below this. Amazon has it the lowest I have seen it at 75.00 shipped.








Getting one to mod.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Back in my day this thread had lots of watch bargains in it.
> 
> Anyway, here's another one.
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch for sharing this. I finalized my order a few minutes ago. I now will have the 007 to compliment my 009. Let's see what the shipping time and quality are from Rakuten. I had absolutely no intentions of purchasing another watch in the foreseeable future considering my AT-8500 Master Co-axial is not even a month old, but this deal was way too good to pass up. I have not seen a 007 in new condition at this price including shipping before. This thread is detrimental to my bank account.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ottski44 said:


> Thanks a bunch for sharing this. I finalized my order a few minutes ago. I now will have the 007 to compliment my 009. Let's see what the shipping time and quality are from Rakuten. I had absolutely no intentions of purchasing another watch in the foreseeable future considering my AT-8500 Master Co-axial is not even a month old, but this deal was way too good to pass up. I have not seen a 007 in new condition at this price including shipping before. This thread is detrimental to my bank account.


You're welcome. I have often said this is the most dangerous thread at WUS.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Just have to work hard to keep it on track sometimes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Ottski44 said:


> Thanks a bunch for sharing this. I finalized my order a few minutes ago. I now will have the 007 to compliment my 009. Let's see what the shipping time and quality are from Rakuten. I had absolutely no intentions of purchasing another watch in the foreseeable future considering my AT-8500 Master Co-axial is not even a month old, but this deal was way too good to pass up. I have not seen a 007 in new condition at this price including shipping before. This thread is detrimental to my bank account.


I'm sure I have done something wrong but I have never been able to finalize an order from 10keiya. I've had much better luck with Seiko3s at a slightly higher price.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm sure I have done something wrong but I have never been able to finalize an order from 10keiya. I've had much better luck with Seiko3s at a slightly higher price.


10keiya is a pain in the neck indeed. 
The way it works is exactly the same as per seiko3s, only they are PAINFULLY slow. 
You finalize the order, select PayPal, and then they send you a link for payment. 
Only difference: seiko3s takes a few hours max, 10keiya took a few days. 
Then they have to ship the watch. 
Only difference: seiko3s ships within a day, 10keiya takes at times 10 days or so. 
Plus they don't respond to emails. 
The stuff always comes in the end, it's just that they're a pain to deal with. 
Seiko3s has the same price 99.9% of the time, so I usually stick with them.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

But this one is with Udedokein...something ... still does not work for you?



valuewatchguy said:


> I'm sure I have done something wrong but I have never been able to finalize an order from 10keiya. I've had much better luck with Seiko3s at a slightly higher price.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

goyoneuff said:


> But this one is with Udedokein...something ... still does not work for you?


Oops I'm not sure how I miss read that. I actually have no experience with this seller so please accept my apologies. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Udedokeimp whatever is actually 10keiya


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Oops I'm not sure how I miss read that. I actually have no experience with this seller so please accept my apologies. Sorry for the confusion.


Well it is confusing, because in the URL it still says "10keiya"


----------



## TimeStandsStill (Feb 12, 2012)

Ticonderoga said:


> For sure. At $150, does anyone _really _care if it is a fake?


I am thinking that this is pure grey. It's made by Hamilton not made for USA market. It is "out there" but Hamilton doesn't want to establish a $150 quartz in their product line. Read between the lines in their email reply. They are saying, "yeah, it is ours" ... "now go away and stop asking to many questions young man."

Seriously, no legit vendor can get away infringing on a copyright if it wasn't somewhat legit. They would have a cease and desist before you could say "Yo Momma."


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Well it is confusing, because in the URL it still says "10keiya"


Hope it's still legit!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

If anyone is interested, Android USA have another excellent deal on at the moment - the last few stock items of its Concept range watches.

As long as you like (or are OK with) the 'bright' colours, they're a good watch with a nice Seagull automatic movement (skeleton version of the ST16) and decent luminous numerals/hands.

If you use the coupon code *EXTRA50* at checkout, you can get one for $42 USD. Add $11.95 USD shipping CONUSA.

Just ordered one myself to go with my Octopuz I ordered the last time they had a stonker of a clearance deal.

Orange : Concept T 40 Skeleton Automatic AD528ARG
Purple : Concept T 40 Skeleton Automatic AD528ARPU


----------



## sapsja (Apr 4, 2014)

Seppia said:


> 10keiya is a pain in the neck indeed.
> The way it works is exactly the same as per seiko3s, only they are PAINFULLY slow.
> You finalize the order, select PayPal, and then they send you a link for payment.
> Only difference: seiko3s takes a few hours max, 10keiya took a few days.
> ...


I placed an order for a Seiko SARG009 with this seller last week only for them to cancel the order after a few days stating that they did not ship to the UK, which seems a very strange stance to have. Think I will stick with Seiko3s in future, much smoother and reliable.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> If anyone is interested, Android USA have another excellent deal on at the moment - the last few stock items of its Concept range watches.
> 
> As long as you like (or are OK with) the 'bright' colours, they're a good watch with a nice Seagull automatic movement (skeleton version of the ST16) and decent luminous numerals/hands.
> 
> ...


Might be worth buying for the seagull movement and case, then a quick face & strap change for good taste. :-d:-d


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

Seppia said:


> 10keiya is a pain in the neck indeed.
> The way it works is exactly the same as per seiko3s, only they are PAINFULLY slow.
> You finalize the order, select PayPal, and then they send you a link for payment.
> Only difference: seiko3s takes a few hours max, 10keiya took a few days.
> ...


Dang. Would have been nice to know before I placed the order. Haven't gotten the link for payment yet.

That being said, as a Rakuten noob, when I get the payment link, if I just ignore it, my order will cancel, correct?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Just send them an email saying in very uncomplicated English that you want to cancel your order.
Has worked for me


----------



## raygsoko (Apr 19, 2012)

Luskar said:


> I don't get it! You're the second person to talk about the link, but it's clearly there and the post wasn't edited either. Maybe your crapatalk don't show the links right...


I can see the link.


----------



## damonism (Dec 27, 2014)

sapsja said:


> I placed an order for a Seiko SARG009 with this seller last week only for them to cancel the order after a few days stating that they did not ship to the UK, which seems a very strange stance to have. Think I will stick with Seiko3s in future, much smoother and reliable.


When I tried to order something recently on S3 on Ratuken recently they stated that they didn't ship to Australia, but Premium Shop did (with pretty much the same price - with any luck it should arrive on Monday).

Ratuken seems a bit random when it comes to shipping destinations.


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Ottski44 said:


> Hope it's still legit!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why not just use seiko3 then?
it's actually cheaper @ $108 on rubber or $117 on bracelet


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

pecha said:


> Why not just use seiko3 then?
> it's actually cheaper @ $108 on rubber or $117 on bracelet


I have already placed the order. I will keep seiko3 in mind for my next adventure. I think a monster is calling my name.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

pecha said:


> Why not just use seiko3 then?
> it's actually cheaper @ $108 on rubber or $117 on bracelet


FyI Seiko3s does also charge for shipping about $10 to the US.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Fashion Tie Group via Amazon has the Frederique Constant Men's Moontimer automatic on brown leather FC-330V6B6 for *$900*. That looks to be about $300 clear of everybody else.

Nice-looking watch with an FC-330 movement based on a Sellita SW200 ebauche, and a moonphase.

http://www.amazon.com/Frederique-Co...TF8&qid=1431908230&sr=1-1&keywords=FC-330V6B6


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Seiko SNDE11 for $125 at Rakuten with free shipping. Coupon MIXMATCH15 knocks it down to $110. Sorry, the coupon expires tonight! Not stop the presses but a fair price if you like the watch.

Mens Watch Seiko SNDE11 Chronograph Stainless Steel Case Leather Bracelet Cream - Rakuten.com


----------



## ns_guy (Nov 15, 2012)

For the Canadians among us:

Casio Edifice EFM-100-1AVCF
Price: *$39.99
*URL: Casio Edifice Marine Men's Dress Analog Watch (EFM-100-1AVCF) - Black : Fashion Watches - Best Buy Canada


----------



## Mattface (Feb 20, 2015)

Dang! That's a good one! That's about exactly what I'm looking for for my summer water-beater to go on a cheap nato. Wish I was in Canada right now.



ns_guy said:


> For the Canadians among us:
> 
> Casio Edifice EFM-100-1AVCF
> Price: *$39.99
> ...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This quite sharp-looking, dressy-yet-sporty Seiko 5 SNK649 automatic is *$58.99* at Jomashop, with free shipping if you use the code 'WCJ50'

That's about $10 to $15 less than other gray market and even Japanese prices I see.

Seiko 5 Black Dial Stainless Steel Automatic Men's Watch SNK649 - Jomashop

















Why am I so dedicated to this thread? I guess with my own watch-shopping out of control, I want to shop for other people, too, to help alleviate some of the pressure.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Sold out online and everywhere -- I wonder if they had more than 5 available?

best,

k



ns_guy said:


> For the Canadians among us:
> 
> Casio Edifice EFM-100-1AVCF
> Price: *$39.99
> ...


----------



## Oscar23 (Nov 6, 2013)

Just picked up and Orient Blue Ray on stainless steel bracelet for $118 on Amazon with Prime and after using promo code FUN20SUN.

Amazon.com: Orient Men's EM65009D Automatic Diver Watch: Watches


----------



## dbg326 (Sep 23, 2012)

Oscar23 said:


> Just picked up and Orient Blue Ray on stainless steel bracelet for $118 on Amazon with Prime and after using promo code FUN20SUN.
> 
> Amazon.com: Orient Men's EM65009D Automatic Diver Watch: Watches


Same coupon code, but I snagged a Momentum M1 on bracelet for $88


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Oscar23 said:


> Just picked up and Orient Blue Ray on stainless steel bracelet for $118 on Amazon with Prime and after using promo code FUN20SUN.
> 
> Amazon.com: Orient Men's EM65009D Automatic Diver Watch: Watches


Nice!
What other watches does this code apply to?

Edit:

Found it:
Sale page for code "FUN20SUN"
*----------------------------*
And to go to "eligible" watches page directly.

They have to be sold by Amazon


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Not Orient Star nor Seiko 5, from the few pages I scanned.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Oscar23 said:


> Just picked up and Orient Blue Ray on stainless steel bracelet for $118 on Amazon with Prime and after using promo code FUN20SUN.
> 
> Amazon.com: Orient Men's EM65009D Automatic Diver Watch: Watches


Great price for the bracelet version!

For anyone that is interested in getting just the watch (because really, I don't think anyone will keep it on the cheap urethane band), Massdrop is getting close (74 more buyers) to another $99 drop:

Massdrop $99 Blue Ray (includes shipping)


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> Nice!
> What other watches does this code apply to?
> 
> Edit:
> ...


Most of these are listed at full Orient MSRP, meaning that 20% really wasn't that great. They wanted $260 for a Bambino - even at 20% off, I'm not that interested.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

7 hours left on this Deep Blue DepthMeter which sells for $999 on Deep Blue's website, but Gemnation has Deal of the Day for $249.








Deep Blue DepthMeter Professional Mens Watch Model: DPMBLKCHR


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

From the Amazon "FUN20SUN" promotion, these two caught my eye a bit. If I didn't just buy a few watches I'd probably bite.... EDIT: Just bought the CCCP. Damnit.

CCCP CP-7019-03 Heritage Automatic - $116 after discount







Amazon.com: CCCP Men's CP-7019-03 Heritage Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Brown Watch: Watches

And AVI-8 Flyboy Automatic (other colors available) - $144 after discount







Amazon.com: AVI-8 Men's AV-4021-01 "FlyBoy" Stainless Steel Watch with Leather Band: Watches


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

I got one on the Amazon deal too... a cheapy, but one I have had on my list for a while. I just like the way it looks, and I wanted a dressy watch in this shape. Swap out the rubber for some leather and it should look nice!


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

For the Amazon.com sale, most of the really good stuff has already been noticed (Orient Ray/Mako being standouts, some of the better Invicta etc.) but there are a few more that are interesting from an "affordable" perspective.

There are some Hadley Roma bracelets and mesh: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_in_-...230011&ie=UTF8&qid=1432043268&rnid=2528832011

These don't go on sale much, so 20% off list represents a pretty good price if you're in the market anyway.

There's also one orange VSA Divemaster 500: http://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Sw...X0DER&s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1432043526&sr=1-1

After discount it's around $300, which is a very good price for that model.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

DSlocum said:


> I got one on the Amazon deal too... a cheapy, but one I have had on my list for a while. I just like the way it looks, and I wanted a dressy watch in this shape. Swap out the rubber for some leather and it should look nice!


I had my eye on one of these but the dial was a rather unique shade of blue.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Does anyone know if it's possible for someone within the United States to order from amazon.ca?

I've tried it but it won't let me get past putting it in my cart. Once I enter my login ID and password it throws it out.


----------



## kipLightning (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't know if this is a misprint on Android's website or what but three of their watches (two automatics, and one smart watch) plus 2 3 watch travel cases for $158. Beware the watches are huge. One is freaking 52mm.

Just googling real quick on Amazon the 52 will normally run you about $130, the Pioneer about $85, and the smart watch about $50. The travel cases run about $15 a piece. So you would get about $250 worth of stuff.

Not my cup of tea but you could probably make some money flipping these things in the future.

ANDROID Parma 52 Automatic Day/Date

On their same website they are just selling the 52 and one watch case for $495 so %$*& if I know what is going on.


----------



## Bub838 (Dec 20, 2012)

From that Amazon promotion. After discount this Hamilton comes in at 571$. Lowest I've seen since they've come out. Model is H76455133


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Another from the Amazon sale

Both look like good deals, not necessarily the lowest ever but....

http://www.amazon.com/Orient-FEE060...DER&s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1432056187&sr=1-481

I think this one is discontinued and for a sale price of $225 looks like a good deal for a 200M WR and GMT watch









Amazon.com: Orient Men's SEL03001B0 M-Force Stainless Steel Automatic Dive Watch: Clothing

This one has been up and down in price for the past year but $253 with the bracelet looks to be the lowest I've seen it. True diver with sapphire would make a great beater!
This review of the Orient vs Sumo had the Sumo win but even the reviewer said that the Orient felt like a $500 watch. So for 1/2 that price right now this should be a good deal.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/seiko-sumo-vs-orient-m-force-midpriced-diver-shootout-674699.html


----------



## gsilkey (Jun 18, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible for someone within the United States to order from amazon.ca?
> 
> I've tried it but it won't let me get past putting it in my cart. Once I enter my login ID and password it throws it out.


Possible? Sure. But not advisable. Amazon has banned accounts for abuse or gaming the system. In addition to having to create a new account (if they let you) A ban means losing everything digital associated with an account - software codes, kindle books, purchased digital movies, music, etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jacobtime has a Citizen Eco-Drive flash sale going on now -- AND a coupon code - GRADAD15 - that takes another $15 off.

As an example, this Citizen Eco-Drive Avion leather watch AO9030-21E becomes *$85*. That's about $40 to $90 less than other gray market sites -- a pretty huge gap on a watch at this price point.









There's a whole lot of other Citizen deals to check out and apply the coupon code to as well -- Navihawks, Nighthawks, etc. -- but it looks like some of their models sell for lower at other sites, so do your due diligence.

Luxury Watches for Men and Women | JacobTime


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

Luminox sale at Areatrend, Luminox Deals Watches Event.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Oscar23 said:


> Just picked up and Orient Blue Ray on stainless steel bracelet for $118 on Amazon with Prime and after using promo code FUN20SUN.
> 
> Amazon.com: Orient Men's EM65009D Automatic Diver Watch: Watches


Thanks for the link, I've been eyeing a Blue Ray for a while now and this tipped the scales into me getting one.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Well this is a deal for the Canadians in the group. I wish I could get this myself.

Momentum Inner Space on bracelet for $516 CAD (That's about $425 USD!) for an ETA 2836 movement and made by a legit dive watch company. The cheapest I have seen this in the USA is around $650.

Momentum Men's 1M-DV78O0 Innerspace Swiss Automatic Movement Watch: Amazon.ca: Watches


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Pretty cool. Out of Quebec, non? The inner rotating bezel style reminds me of an IWC Aquatimer.


----------



## ScottmanZ (Feb 25, 2015)

SRBakker said:


> Most of these are listed at full Orient MSRP, meaning that 20% really wasn't that great. They wanted $260 for a Bambino - even at 20% off, I'm not that interested.


I just picked up this Bambino for $98.54 shipped on the Amazon sale 

Amazon.com: Orient Men's FER24004B0 Bambino Analog Japanese-Automatic Black Watch: Watches


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

ScottmanZ said:


> I just picked up this Bambino for $98.54 shipped on the Amazon sale
> 
> Amazon.com: Orient Men's FER24004B0 Bambino Analog Japanese-Automatic Black Watch: Watches


Nice! I did not find that when I looked.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Well this is a deal for the Canadians in the group. I wish I could get this myself.
> 
> Momentum Inner Space on bracelet for $516 CAD (That's about $425 USD!) for an ETA 2836 movement and made by a legit dive watch company. The cheapest I have seen this in the USA is around $650.
> 
> Momentum Men's 1M-DV78O0 Innerspace Swiss Automatic Movement Watch: Amazon.ca: Watches


I like this one tho big for me. The ETA movement is a curious choice. I would have expected a less pricey workhorse.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

That would definitely wear big - 54mm lug to lug.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Absolutely no idea about the specs and quality of this one but it's only 29,90€ (Amazon Buy Vip Spain):


























Amazon BuyVIP


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

OvrSteer said:


> For the Amazon.com sale, most of the really good stuff has already been noticed (Orient Ray/Mako being standouts, some of the better Invicta etc.) but there are a few more that are interesting from an "affordable" perspective.
> 
> There are some Hadley Roma bracelets and mesh: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_in_-...230011&ie=UTF8&qid=1432043268&rnid=2528832011
> 
> ...


Thank you. Jumped on and ordered Hadley and Roma bracelet for my OM and some arm and hammer toothpaste to be shipped out together for good measure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattface (Feb 20, 2015)

Interesting. I don't speak Spanish, but poking around there I also found this. Looks a little bit like a Seiko 5








Amazon BuyVIP



cuica said:


> Absolutely no idea about the specs and quality of this one but it's only 29,90€ (Amazon Buy Vip Spain):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chewgl (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice, but how do you get this watch (from outside of Spain / Italy / Germany)?



cuica said:


> Absolutely no idea about the specs and quality of this one but it's only 29,90€ (Amazon Buy Vip Spain):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Capital_Ex (May 15, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> I got one on the Amazon deal too... a cheapy, but one I have had on my list for a while. I just like the way it looks, and I wanted a dressy watch in this shape. Swap out the rubber for some leather and it should look nice!


What's the lug size? 22 or 24? Looks pretty interesting..


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Capital_Ex said:


> What's the lug size? 22 or 24? Looks pretty interesting..


I thought the Amazon info was wrong.... but according to the SL website, it is 30mm!

THIS SITE has 30mm, so they are not as uncommon as I thought at first.


----------



## Capital_Ex (May 15, 2014)

Just ordered one as well, my first rectangular shape, that lug is really wide. Guess I''ll wait till I get my hands on it and see how it looks. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Capital_Ex (May 15, 2014)

chewgl said:


> Nice, but how do you get this watch (from outside of Spain / Italy / Germany)?


+1, how do you get it?


----------



## ttmctoad (May 9, 2015)

Amazon.com: Orient Men's CEM65004M 'Orange Mako' Automatic Rubber Strap Dive Watch: Clothing

$96.53 total using CODE FUN20SUN
I wanted this orange one. We'll see how the strap works out.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

You have to subscribe here: Amazon BuyVIP: El club de ventas privadas de Amazon. Las mejores marcas hasta -70%

Rough Google translation:



> Amazon BuyVIP is an online shopping club that offers its members a selection of clothes, accessories,
> cosmetics, home electronics and fashion of the best brands at very affordable prices. Amazon wants to offer BuyVIP
> its users experience easy, safe, comfortable and fun shopping. Every day renews its offers through
> events lasting from 4-6 days for all categories: men, women, children and home and technology.
> ...


Just not sure about shipping costs/availability outside Europe...

I've also subscribed to the DE age and most of the times the items are similar.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Android Watches - Timeless Collection of Automatic & Quartz movement - Home Page

Android has got leather bands on sale for $10, and the Yellow divemaster on sale for $50


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

ttmctoad said:


> Amazon.com: Orient Men's CEM65004M 'Orange Mako' Automatic Rubber Strap Dive Watch: Clothing
> 
> $96.53 total using CODE FUN20SUN
> I wanted this orange one. We'll see how the strap works out.


Have
To 
Resist
...


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Have
> To
> Resist
> ...


That seconds hand color to dial color contrast...
That bad quality, childish looking, and too long rubber strap.

There. Hope I helped.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Deep Blue Memorial Sale: MEMORIAL DAY SALE - Home

Use MEM40 for an extra 40% off sale prices.


----------



## bishop9 (May 13, 2014)

Casio G-Shock Men's Digital Watch (DW9052-1V)[rakuten.com]Apply Code:.VISAWEEK2.at checkout and.pay with Visa Checkout.Price (after coupon):.$34.99.+ Free ShippingValid from.6:00 AM PT to 6:00 PM PT on 05/21/15 or while supplies last. Also, Apply Code:.PREMEMORIAL.for.5x the Rakuten SuperPoints. This amounts to.175 Rakuten SuperPoints.=$1.75 to spend on a Future Rakuten.com Purchase. http://m.rakuten.com/product/202038176


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

bishop9 said:


> Casio G-Shock Men's Digital Watch (DW9052-1V)[rakuten.com]Apply Code:.VISAWEEK2.at checkout and.pay with Visa Checkout.Price (after coupon):.$34.99.+ Free ShippingValid from.6:00 AM PT to 6:00 PM PT on 05/21/15 or while supplies last. Also, Apply Code:.PREMEMORIAL.for.5x the Rakuten SuperPoints. This amounts to.175 Rakuten SuperPoints.=$1.75 to spend on a Future Rakuten.com Purchase. http://m.rakuten.com/product/202038176


That's a steal!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Orient Bambino for $89. Don't know much about this model, received the email from duty free island. Looks a good price

http://www.dutyfreeislandshop.com/o...ystal-japan-automatic-gold-tone-elegant-watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

joey79 said:


> Orient Bambino for $89. Don't know much about this model, received the email from duty free island. Looks a good price
> 
> Orient SER24009W0 FER24009W0 Bambino Dome Crystal Japan Automatic Gold Tone Elegant Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com


Other discounted Bamibon models:

Orient SER24002W0 FER24002W0 Bambino Dome Crystal Japan Automatic Rose Gold Tone Elegant Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com

Orient SER24001B0 FER24001B0 Bambino Dome Crystal Japan Automatic Gold Tone Gent's Elegant Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com

Orient SER24003W0 FER24003W0 Bambino Dome Crystal Japan Automatic Gold Tone Gent's Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

joey79 said:


> That's a steal!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ordered a SKX007 through Rakuten earlier this week and am still waiting on the email to pay via paypal. Is this normal? They said I have 7 days to pay from the initial confirmation but Have not given me any information on how to pay. Any advice?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

If you bought from 10keiya - Udedonko etc it's "normal". 
At times they take very long to send you the PayPal email. 
Then they take also their time to ship the watch. 
If that's the case, next time go with seiko3s.


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Vostok Europes on Touch of Modern. The prices seem pretty low.


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

The Watch Aficianado section also has a bunch of other decent bargains, including Deep Blues.


----------



## Hankton (Mar 11, 2015)

Don't know how long this will last but...

Deep Blue Sea Ram 500M Quartz Silicone Strap $120 w/the white ceramic bezel-variety of colors available as I type


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

*Massdrop* has the Seiko Arctura Kinetic SNL Watch deal going, headed for $149. Currently Amazon priced from $215-$500 depending on model.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

it looks like it sold out before i could even post, but it may still be possible to get it on a wait list on the amazon lightning deals. o|
this timex does tides, temp, and digital compos. it looked pretty cool for $99


----------



## Capital_Ex (May 15, 2014)

footie said:


> Vostok Europes on Touch of Modern. The prices seem pretty low.


Damn missed it, those Vostok looks pretty cool, would love to have even a single watch piece from eastern Europe.


----------



## DrewZ137 (Sep 26, 2014)

Amazon is having a Memorial Day sale that includes 20% off select watch brands (including Orient, Invicta, Momentum and a few others) - the promo code is FUN20SUN.

Here is the link with all the watches that qualify: http://www.amazon.com/b?node=11425227011


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

DrewZ137 said:


> Amazon is having a Memorial Day sale that includes 20% off select watch brands (including Orient, Invicta, Momentum and a few others) - the promo code is FUN20SUN.
> 
> Here is the link with all the watches that qualify: Amazon.com: Memorial Day | 20% Off Clothing, Shoes, Jewelry, Watches, Luggage & More[xGL]: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Thanks for the effort. It's been mentioned earlier.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Apologies if this has already been posted -- some nice prices on select models of the very well-made Techne watches and a bunch of assorted Nato straps at Longislandwatch:

Techne

best,

k


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Deep Blues' (quartz) for under $100 over on evine! I think this might be the first I've seen 'em that low. Deep Blue Watches | Men's Automatic & Quartz Dive Watches | EVINE Live


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Actually there are a lot of them left at. ................................/sales/fathers_day?category=the+watch+aficionado


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

dumberdrummer said:


> Deep Blues' (quartz) for under $100 over on evine! I think this might be the first I've seen 'em that low. Deep Blue Watches | Men's Automatic & Quartz Dive Watches | EVINE Live


I keep missing the deals on these. I'd like to try one of the blue Sea Rams. Great prices. Thanks!


----------



## tc3 (Feb 10, 2012)

A few stores in Rakuten Japan have a 10% off coupon going on until June 4: Rakuten Global Market: Mens Watches

One of the stores also offers free worldwide shipping for purchases above JPY20,000.

Coupled with the strong USD/JPY exchange rate, this makes the newer model Orient Star Automatic GMT WZ0061DJ (black dial) and WZ0071DJ (blue dial) approximately $672 (before foreign transaction fees from your bank/credit card). That's a pretty good price on these models.

Here's the discussion thread on this model: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/new-...did-right-imho-what-do-you-think-1082862.html


----------



## Jeremiah Gatbonton (Aug 12, 2014)

Seiko Arctura Kinetic for $150 on Massdrop

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-arctura-kinetic-snl-watch


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

theague said:


> Deep Blue Memorial Sale: MEMORIAL DAY SALE - Home
> 
> Use MEM40 for an extra 40% off sale prices.


Thanks a lot, I'm $245 poorer now!
But will be super happy when this beaut shows up.


----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)

I really have to stop checking this thread. Had to pull the trigger on the 45mm Deep Blue quartz Sea Ram.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Dagaz Memorial Day sale. All Miyota 9015s.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

blackdot said:


> Dagaz Memorial Day sale. All Miyota 9015s.


http://lm.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...KRRQAav8Kbrr5GPA8u9-jijvRlm2T42RLBruM3oJw&s=1

You beat me to it!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

w4tchnut said:


> Thanks a lot, I'm $245 poorer now!
> But will be super happy when this beaut shows up.


Did they add the Sun Diver to the mix afterwards? Didn't notice it first time I checked the sale. Regardless, I just received a black version and like it a lot. I'm sure you will, too, and at that price it's a steal. If you like rubber/silicone you'll probably want to get that for it as well.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

mitchjrj said:


> Did they add the Sun Diver to the mix afterwards? Didn't notice it first time I checked the sale. Regardless, I just received a black version and like it a lot. I'm sure you will, too, and at that price it's a steal. If you like rubber/silicone you'll probably want to get that for it as well.


I just noticed, looks like the lugs are not standard, so I'll need a special strap?

Bummer, I was considering a shark mesh.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

for likers of Green faced divers

Amazon.com: JIUSKO Deep Sea 69LSGR16 Mens 24 Jeweled Automatic Lightweight Titanium 300m Dive Watch, Green: JIUSKO: Clothing


----------



## zippybutton (May 11, 2015)

Costco has the Seiko SNKN41 for $120. I think that's about $50 cheaper than anywhere else. You have to be a member to order, though.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I ordered that one last month from Amazon for $130. Just be warned that it's more purple than it looks. Mine is headed back tomorrow because of that. Cool watch, though.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Android have a stonker of a deal on for their Parma 46 automatics.

$118 for a Miyota 9015 w/- 200m water resist? Yes please. 46mm is large but given Android are known for making 52mm+ beasts, 46mm is quite restrained.

Cheapest 9015 I've seen in yonks.

And to top it off, they've been throwing in 3-watch travel cases with most purchases, as per the pic.

ANDROID® Parma 9015 Automatic Black MOP Dial (Brushed Finish) AD658BK - FINAL SALE

ANDROID® Parma 9015 Automatic White Dial (Brushed Finish) AD658BW - FINAL SALE


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

That will be hard to resist. I wanted a Parma last year and didn't care for the colors. This white one is perfect. Thanks!


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Touch of modern has all colors of the Sea Ram for 199. Would pick one up but only ship to us and Canada.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Reduced to $309 delivered on Amazon

SUN025


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> Great price for the bracelet version!
> 
> For anyone that is interested in getting just the watch (because really, I don't think anyone will keep it on the cheap urethane band), Massdrop is getting close (74 more buyers) to another $99 drop:
> 
> ...


Came in Today..but changed the Horrible 'Tire' inmediately...

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

marathonna said:


> Came in Today..but changed the Horrible 'Tire' inmediately...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new watch. Looks great on the red nato!

The OEM "tire" is so bad to the extent that my inner being decided not to wear any rubber band for life! To the trash it belonged.


----------



## kcsierradad (Nov 10, 2014)

marathonna said:


> Came in Today..but changed the Horrible 'Tire' inmediately...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> ...


Got mine on da 'bay for about the same price but with bracelet.
You'll find it on your wrist a lot now. Not a fair comparison but it keeps time better than my Seiko5...


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Jomashop has the 39mm previous generation (Calibre 8500) Aqua Terra with the date window frame in black for $3295. Try the coupon code "GOOGLE50" for an additional $50 off.

Omega Aqua Terra Black Dial Automatic Stainless Steel Men's Watch 231.10.39.21.01 - Jomashop


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford has another solid sale with free shipping going on Hamilton automatics with the coupon code "HAMILTONHERO"

The Khaki Aviation champagne dial for $298.

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/h...5125.pid?nid=sct_Hamilton+Khaki+Aviation&so=1

The Khaki Aviation QNE black dial (very sharp) for $458 with coupon code "AFFAVIATION458"

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/h....pid?nid=sct_Hamilton+Khaki+Aviation+QNE&so=2

And the star of the show to me, the Khaki Field Chrono H71566553 for $588 with coupon code HAMILTONHERO

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/h...hrono-auto/H71566553.pid?nid=bpg_cat6032&so=9

That's $100 to $300 at least better than other gray market sites.

$588 for a 7750-based chrono improved in-house? I've had my eye on this watch for awhile, and it's killing me I'm not in a position to go fonr it. But someone else should.

If you're thinking about another Hammy model not mentioned here, check out the Ashford site and try that coupon code.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

marathonna said:


> Came in Today..
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


Sweet! Mine came in a week ago yesterday but I'm out of town! Argh! Have to wait til next week.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford has another solid sale with free shipping going on Hamilton automatics with the coupon code "HAMILTONHERO"
> 
> The Khaki Aviation champagne dial for $298.
> 
> ...


Amazing deal on the chrono
I went all the way to the end, sales tax killed it for me, did not remember ashford was in NY. 
Still a great deal, I just really do not need a watch now


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

And don't forget another 3% cash back if you start your transaction through either Fat Wallet or ebates.com (no, I have no affiliation with either!). That Khaki Field Chrono has been on my radar for a while, too (and it's been at $588 with a code before), but somehow the absence of the continuous sweeping second hand has managed to keep my trigger finger in check. I realize that it's the absence of the sweeper that most likely allowed Hamilton to boost the reserve time from a standard 7750, but still....


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> And the star of the show to me, the Khaki Field Chrono H71566553 for $588 with coupon code HAMILTONHERO
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Field H71566553 Men's Watch
> 
> ...


I jumped on the black-dialed version of this watch on SS bracelet earlier this year when Ashford did a deal on it for $638. As you pointed out, an _insanely_ good deal for a modified 7750, especially from a big-name maker.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I was looking for a DOM tungsten (W-698) watch when I ran across this deal. How about a stainless steel, 200M rated Swiss quartz watch with sapphire crystal and solid end links for under $15? I present the DOM M-132D on Ali Ex press (search "DOM 132D").

*To order: Dom M-132 *insert *ali express* (no space) between *www.* and *.com* . WUS removes this website per default

*DOM* Company website (in Chinese, but Chrome will translate) *NOT LINK to BUY,* just manufacturer's website.

Black or White Dial 
40mm w/o crown per DOM, 43mm with crown per seller. 12mm thick, 150 grams


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

For 14$ seems a pretty good deal:

-* The sapphire dial do not afraid of knife or drill , it will never Scratch*

- The watch do not afraid of Fire

;-)


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Amazon has the Seiko SNK803, 805, 807 & 809 all on sale for $44.99 with free shipping as part of the daily deal. Get 'em while they are hot!

Shame they are all 37mm... too small for me, but for some of you small-wristed types, this is a good deal.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> I was looking for a DOM tungsten watch when I ran across this deal. How about a stainless steel, 200M rated Swiss quartz watch with sapphire crystal and solid end links for under $15? I present the DOM M-132D on Ali Ex press (search "DOM 132D").
> 
> *Dom M-132*
> 
> ...


If anyone buys this, please post a review and pics!


----------



## Capital_Ex (May 15, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> Amazon has the Seiko SNK803, 805, 807 & 809 all on sale for $44.99 with free shipping as part of the daily deal. Get 'em while they are hot!
> 
> Shame they are all 37mm... too small for me, but for some of you small-wristed types, this is a good deal.


+1, If its >40mm, I'll grab one, still a good deal for others.


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> If anyone buys this, please post a review and pics!


Almost pulled the trigger, but every other seller on AE is selling the same watch for $50. This is the only $14 around them, and seller has only 50 feedbacks (93.3% positive).

That kept me from ordering it right now


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

AlexCristiano said:


> Almost pulled the trigger, but every other seller on AE is selling the same watch for $50. This is the only $14 around them, and has only 50 feedbacks (93.3% positive).
> 
> That kept me from ordering it right now


I will give you the 15.00 . Order it. I am curious.  you must take the case back off and show pics when it arrives. If it arrives.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capital_Ex (May 15, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> I was looking for a DOM tungsten watch when I ran across this deal. How about a stainless steel, 200M rated Swiss quartz watch with sapphire crystal and solid end links for under $15? I present the DOM M-132D on Ali Ex press (search "DOM 132D").
> 
> *Dom M-132*
> 
> ...


DOM, there's something in the name ...


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

nello said:


> I will give you the 15.00 . Order it. I am curious.  you must take the case back off and show pics when it arrives. If it arrives.


Damn, is that really all the self control I have ? All it takes is one fellow to push me ?

Ordered !  Will let you know when it does arrive (probably around 45 days where I live).


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

AlexCristiano said:


> Damn, is that really all the self control I have ? All it takes is one fellow to push me ?
> 
> Ordered !  Will let you know when it does arrive (probably around 45 days where I live).


Also curious on this but beware the watch "not afraid" of anything or anyone!
May be it's a Chuck Norris watch (says he who's about to get a roundhouse kick to the face!).










Now seriously, would be nice to check how good that watch is!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Capital_Ex said:


> DOM, there's something in the name ...


"Dom" means "Forever" in Arabic.. So the name checks out for me at least.


----------



## kcsierradad (Nov 10, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> I was looking for a DOM tungsten watch when I ran across this deal. How about a stainless steel, 200M rated Swiss quartz watch with sapphire crystal and solid end links for under $15? I present the DOM M-132D on Ali Ex press (search "DOM 132D").
> 
> *Dom M-132*
> 
> ...


XE Currency Converter - Live Rates

Converting HK dollars to US I get around $205?
Am I missing something?


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't think the prices are in HKD they are USD


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

Just order it, AliE does have a great buyer protection scheme.


----------



## Capital_Ex (May 15, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> "Dom" means "Forever" in Arabic.. So the name checks out for me at least.


Right, good for you then.I have it already in my cart but still undecided.....


----------



## kcsierradad (Nov 10, 2014)

kkindaface said:


> I don't think the prices are in HKD they are USD


Then that makes the watch around $1600.
Just going with the numbers I see on the site(after translation).
Good luck, you guys.


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

I have purchased from .........s in the past, the priced there are in USD, if you see $15 there, you will see $15 on your card. Sometimes I see a 3% Intl. transaction fee


----------



## MaxPower (Feb 16, 2006)

kcsierradad said:


> Then that makes the watch around $1600.
> Just going with the numbers I see on the site(after translation).
> Good luck, you guys.


Are you looking on Ali Express or on the manufacturer's site? Because if the latter, you're seeing MSRP. The $15 price is on AliE.


----------



## kcsierradad (Nov 10, 2014)

MaxPower said:


> Are you looking on Ali Express or on the manufacturer's site? Because if the latter, you're seeing MSRP. The $15 price is on AliE.


Guess I was just hitting the manufacturer's link. I'm guessing the store's link is blocked?
We'll see(site blocked):

http://www..........s.com/item/Watc...200m-military-watch-sapphire/32300133162.html

Sorry guys!


----------



## Capital_Ex (May 15, 2014)

kcsierradad said:


> Guess I was just hitting the manufacturer's link. I'm guessing the store's link is blocked?
> We'll see(site blocked):
> 
> http://www..........s.com/item/Watc...200m-military-watch-sapphire/32300133162.html
> ...


Just put the name of the website (ali express-without the space) right after the www. The website's name is automatically blocked as it violates the forum rules.


----------



## Hankton (Mar 11, 2015)

Ran across this, heck of a deal if you like at least 2 of the styles: Android 3 Watch Combo w/ watch cases - Ladies watches $99









Two of the watches are 37mm, One watch 36mm


----------



## kcsierradad (Nov 10, 2014)

Capital_Ex said:


> Just put the name of the website (ali express-without the space) right after the www. The website's name is automatically blocked as it violates the forum rules.


Thanks, just learned something.
In for two for future gifts.
Sacrilegious here I know but none for me(too many watches?)...


----------



## nathanpyoung (Apr 18, 2015)

Definitely need to stop coming to this thread. I didn't know i needed to take a punt on a 15 dollar watch. DOM on the way


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

nathanpyoung said:


> Definitely need to stop coming to this thread. I didn't know i needed to take a punt on a 15 dollar watch. DOM on the way


Darn, now I think I'll get one too!


----------



## nathanpyoung (Apr 18, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> Darn, no I think I'll get one too!


Woot! For $15 including shipping, what's to lose? 

If nothing else i will take a drill to it to see how afraid it really is


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

kkindaface said:


> I have purchased from .........s in the past, the priced there are in USD, if you see $15 there, you will see $15 on your card. Sometimes I see a 3% Intl. transaction fee


I get 45 USD with "free" shipping to Belgium ...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

gliderbee said:


> I get 45 USD with "free" shipping to Belgium ...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Never mind. Found and ordered !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Actually, *DOM *stands for *Deo Optimo Maximo*, a Latin phrase that originally meant "to the greatest and best god", referring to Jove, when the Romans were polytheists. Centuries later, after the Romans had become monotheists via the adoption of Christianity, the phrase was used in reference to the Christian God, and meant *"To God, most good, most great."*

The company uses *Deo Optimo Maximo (DOM)* in their literature. Hong Kong company, possibly with Christian founders?


----------



## kum (Feb 25, 2015)

Damn... I shouldn't enter here. Now I'm 14.24$ short.

Order Number: 6746****11657
Status: Your Payment is Being Verified


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*1590* is *MSRP* in Chinese currency (*RMB* aka Yuan or Renminbi) *~$256 USD * Similar to marketing at Invicta, Croton, etc. so $50 seems like a great deal.


----------



## sptfire10 (May 23, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> Amazon has the Seiko SNK803, 805, 807 & 809 all on sale for $44.99 with free shipping as part of the daily deal. Get 'em while they are hot!
> 
> Shame they are all 37mm... too small for me, but for some of you small-wristed types, this is a good deal.





Capital_Ex said:


> +1, If its >40mm, I'll grab one, still a good deal for others.


Grabbed one first thing this morning. Might be a little small, but couldn't resist.


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

I usually wear 40mm, but the SNK's with a NATO strap look good even though they are 37mm. I guess the NATO makes up for the lost few mm


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

kkindaface said:


> I usually wear 40mm, but the SNK's with a NATO strap look good even though they are 37mm. I guess the NATO makes up for the lost few mm


That's what SHE said!


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Lol...where's that tape measure.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Seiko flash at Joma


SRP615 $113 ($20 less than elsewhere)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Motorola Moto 360 Smart Watch for Android **$149.00** Best Buy via eBay

**Black leather band

**Motorola Moto 360 Smart Watch for Android Devices 4 3 or Higher Black Leather | eBay*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Not sure why eBay and Amazon are OK, but Ali express is blocked. They do offer lots of "replica" branded watches by famous Swiss companies.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

kum said:


> Damn... I shouldn't enter here. Now I'm 14.24$ short.
> 
> Order Number: 6746****11657
> Status: Your Payment is Being Verified


$14.24? How were you able to buy 4 watches for that price!?

Seriously though, think Christmas, pick up a few and give them to brother's in law, nephews... save yourself a few hundred bucks come December (or January if you're Orthodox ;-)).


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

They are *$14.24 USD each*, currently 5% off normal $14.99 price.


----------



## blue2fire (Dec 22, 2012)

I know this is in the affordables section but forgive me this once: The Speedmaster Professional is available at jomashop through ebay for $2800 brand new (with the leather strap). Beats most of the used prices for speedy pros.

Omega Speedmaster Chronograph Black Dial Black Leather Mens Watch 31133423001001 | eBay


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> They are *$14.24 USD each*, currently 5% off normal $14.99 price.


I meant, how was he able to buy 4 watches for a *total* price of only $14.24? 

I'm in the process of ordering 5 - gonna be Christmas gifts for the brother's in law. If you order more than one, they put them into premium shipping and almost doubles the price - that's probably where their profit margin is. I'm having to order them one at a time...


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> I was looking for a DOM tungsten (W-698) watch when I ran across this deal. How about a stainless steel, 200M rated Swiss quartz watch with sapphire crystal and solid end links for under $15? I present the DOM M-132D on Ali Ex press (search "DOM 132D").
> 
> *To order: Dom M-132 *insert *ali express* (no space) between *www.* and *.com* . WUS removes this website per default
> 
> ...


Can't read the Russian page but the Chrome translation does not seem flattering...
http://mysku.ru/blog/.........s/22403.html


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

blue2fire said:


> I know this is in the affordables section but forgive me this once: The Speedmaster Professional is available at jomashop through ebay for $2800 brand new (with the leather strap). Beats most of the used prices for speedy pros.
> 
> Omega Speedmaster Chronograph Black Dial Black Leather Mens Watch 31133423001001 | eBay


Wow
Thanks for posting, I think even if this is the affordables section there's a lot of people interested in these deals (I am for example  )


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Wow
> Thanks for posting, I think even if this is the affordables section there's a lot of people interested in these deals (I am for example  )


You and me both! I'll be twisting and turning over this deal for the next day or two. The Speedmaster is one of my grails, as I'm sure it is for many others.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I was also happy to see a pre-owned excellent Speedy Pro on bracelet for 2400 on the WatchVaultNYC website - Omega Speedmaster Professional "Moonwatch" 3570.50
Edit: Looks sold out.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

That Jomashop sale is dangerous. Thank goodness I just bought the SMP or I'd be sorely tempted. Some other really good deals:

Planet Ocean 42mm - $3499

Aqua Terra 39mm - $2799

Aqua Terra Chrono GMT - $4199


----------



## Jake Kirk (Dec 7, 2014)

I got three on one order, but it didn't seem to change the shipping cost.
How did y'all specify dial color? i tried writing it in in the comments.

Anyone get any of the other low dollar stuff they sell on the site?



Ticonderoga said:


> I meant, how was he able to buy 4 watches for a *total* price of only $14.24?
> 
> I'm in the process of ordering 5 - gonna be Christmas gifts for the brother's in law. If you order more than one, they put them into premium shipping and almost doubles the price - that's probably where their profit margin is. I'm having to order them one at a time...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

blue2fire said:


> I know this is in the affordables section but forgive me this once: The Speedmaster Professional is available at jomashop through ebay for $2800 brand new (with the leather strap). Beats most of the used prices for speedy pros.
> 
> Omega Speedmaster Chronograph Black Dial Black Leather Mens Watch 31133423001001 | eBay


Hey, get that crap outta here. We're going for 3 pages of discussion on a $14.95 Ali Express watch.

;-)


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Jake Kirk said:


> I got three on one order, but it didn't seem to change the shipping cost.
> How did y'all specify dial color? i tried writing it in in the comments.
> 
> Anyone get any of the other low dollar stuff they sell on the site?


Interesting, this time it let me buy 3 without extra shipping.

Answer to your second question: no. I'm afraid to even go to the next page! After my purchase, I'm logging out!


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

cuica said:


> For 14$ seems a pretty good deal:
> 
> -* The sapphire dial do not afraid of knife or drill , it will never Scratch*
> 
> ...


 This watch has superpowers?


----------



## Jeremiah Gatbonton (Aug 12, 2014)

500 JPY off (about $4) from Seiko3s until June 4

http://global.rakuten.com/en/search/?sm=4&sid=seiko3s&tl=558929


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Jeremiah Gatbonton said:


> 500 JPY off (about $4) from Seiko3s until June 4
> 
> http://global.rakuten.com/en/search/?sm=4&sid=seiko3s&tl=558929


Only applies to orders over ¥15,000. FYI.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Daniel Wellington* two-hand, 40mm X 6mm thin quartz on leather or Nato band. *$9.52 w/free shipping to US*

http://www..........s.com/item/Top-...-For-Women-Armbandsur-Quartz/32294366175.html insert *ali express (no space) *between* www. *and* .com . *WUS removes this website per default.

Rose gold or stainless, 3 colors of leather or several Nato choices.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> *Daniel Wellington* two-hand, 40mm X 6mm thin quartz on leather or Nato band. *$9.52 w/free shipping to US*


LOL...

Bought 3 just for the hell of it. Probably knockoffs but who cares - it's not like DW has Rolex levels of brand authenticity to protect.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I assume they just make extras and ship them out the back door. They even have the branded boxes. 

I've seen people complain about the $229 MSRP or the $100+ street prices, but for under $10?


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> *Daniel Wellington* two-hand, 40mm X 6mm thin quartz on leather or Nato band. *$9.52 w/free shipping to US*
> 
> http://www..........s.com/item/Top-...-For-Women-Armbandsur-Quartz/32294366175.html insert *ali express (no space) *between* www. *and* .com . *WUS removes this website per default.
> 
> ...


Wth? Haha. If these are legit, I dont mind buying a bunch of it. It would a great Christmas gift to some girls I know. Lol


----------



## locolegs (Sep 16, 2014)

mikekol said:


> Wth? Haha. If these are legit, I dont mind buying a bunch of it. It would a great Christmas gift to some girls I know. Lol


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> I was looking for a DOM tungsten (W-698) watch when I ran across this deal. How about a stainless steel, 200M rated Swiss quartz watch with sapphire crystal and solid end links for under $15? I present the DOM M-132D on Ali Ex press (search "DOM 132D").
> 
> View attachment 4124825
> 
> ...


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> You and me both! I'll be twisting and turning over this deal for the next day or two.


No, you won't&#8230;that deal is already gone.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Now the temptation is gone. I really want the W-698, but the price on this one had me obsessing. I might really have had some domestic trouble if I had 3 watches show up instead of just one. Not that price is an issue, but "some people" don't think anyone needs to fill a 20 slot watch case.


----------



## kum (Feb 25, 2015)

I see that are still 95 pieces available...


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I wish my wrists were bigger and I wish this price was available when I was buying my Pan Europ 3 hander
Hamilton Timeless Classic H35756755 Men's Watch $991.95


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*LG G Watch - Android Wear Bluetooth Smart Watch (Refurbished): $89 +$2.00 shipping (if you don't catch the daily 3 hours of Free Shipping.)

Choxi (formerly .........

.)



















*


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

cpl said:


> I wish my wrists were bigger and I wish this price was available when I was buying my Pan Europ 3 hander
> Hamilton Timeless Classic H35756755 Men's Watch $991.95
> 
> View attachment 4137265


I have this watch and it wears a lot smaller than its size.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> *Daniel Wellington* two-hand, 40mm X 6mm thin quartz on leather or Nato band. *$9.52 w/free shipping to US*
> 
> http://www..........s.com/item/Top-...-For-Women-Armbandsur-Quartz/32294366175.html insert *ali express (no space) *between* www. *and* .com . *WUS removes this website per default.
> 
> ...


Very tempted, just annoyed they don't take PayPal, is this a safe place to use your credit card?

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

MASSDROP has the Orient Producer headed for $120.


----------



## nathanpyoung (Apr 18, 2015)

6 DW watches inc, hopefully they'll work out as good christmas gifts


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

MP83 said:


> Very tempted, just annoyed they don't take PayPal, is this a safe place to use your credit card?
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


It is one of the biggest websites in China - moves a similar amount of product as does Ebay or Amazon. If it wasn't safe, I'm sure that it would be big news.


----------



## alex2000 (Jan 25, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> *Daniel Wellington* two-hand, 40mm X 6mm thin quartz on leather or Nato band. *$9.52 w/free shipping to US*
> 
> http://www..........s.com/item/Top-...-For-Women-Armbandsur-Quartz/32294366175.html insert *ali express (no space) *between* www. *and* .com . *WUS removes this website per default.
> 
> ...


The seller has 50 feedback and 93% positive. Most likely you won't receive anything.


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> *Daniel Wellington* two-hand, 40mm X 6mm thin quartz on leather or Nato band. *$9.52 w/free shipping to US*
> 
> http://www..........s.com/item/Top-...-For-Women-Armbandsur-Quartz/32294366175.html insert *ali express (no space) *between* www. *and* .com . *WUS removes this website per default.
> 
> ...


There are several sellers starting in the $3 to $4 range for these. They may not be boxed at that price.

Seems kind of shady. Ebay will probably be flooded with these soon.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

alex2000 said:


> The seller has 50 feedback and 93% positive. Most likely you won't receive anything.


*
Do you think, just maybe we blocked their site address for a reason? *


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

CMSgt Bo said:


> *
> Do you think, just maybe we blocked their site address for a reason? *


? - question

The Ali website in question is a marketplace like Amazon or Ebay; they don't have a 93% feedback. One of the vendors, at Ali, that was listed here has a 93% feedback. Some of the vendors here, like on eBay, have quite good feedback, some have not so good feedback. They do offer a no questions return/refund policy, a far cry from eBay but more like Amazon. Maybe I'm missing something; not sure what makes Ali different from eBay or Amazon?


----------



## Luskar (Jan 12, 2012)

Ticonderoga said:


> ? - question
> 
> The Ali website in question is a marketplace like Amazon or Ebay; they don't have a 93% feedback. One of the vendors, at Ali, that was listed here has a 93% feedback. Some of the vendors here, like on eBay, have quite good feedback, some have not so good feedback. They do offer a no questions return/refund policy, a far cry from eBay but more like Amazon. Maybe I'm missing something; not sure what makes Ali different from eBay or Amazon?


But the majority of them sales fakes!!! Those DW are probably fake.

You can have a good feedback while saling fakes, but you still slae them.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Luskar said:


> But the majority of them sales fakes!!! Those DW are probably fake.
> 
> You can have a good feedback while saling fakes, but you still slae them.


Are you talking about the website or the specific vendor for this specific watch? That's like saying, "they sell fakes on eBay," which is sometimes true. But eBay isn't blocked. You can find fakes on eBay and on Amazon. By blocking the website, you're also blocking all vendors that sell legitimate watches - in the case of the DOM watch above, it isn't a fake, its a genuine DOM>


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

If you look closely at less those expensive watches, the details are very rough. Check out the logo on the buckles.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

> *Do you think, just maybe we blocked their site address for a reason?*


Your choice of font size makes all the difference! Now I understand.

The seller doesn't get paid until the items are delivered and acceptable.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> ? - question
> 
> The Ali website in question is a marketplace like Amazon or Ebay; they don't have a 93% feedback. One of the vendors, at Ali, that was listed here has a 93% feedback. Some of the vendors here, like on eBay, have quite good feedback, some have not so good feedback. They do offer a no questions return/refund policy, a far cry from eBay but more like Amazon. Maybe I'm missing something; not sure what makes Ali different from eBay or Amazon?


I saw a guy on eBay the other day selling Citizen Navihawks and Skyhawks for $20-$25 Buy It Now. He had quite a few buyers until eBay took him down. I have also seen Ali express take down similar fraudulent listings, that offer too good to be true deals.

From:
brquade


​Citizen Navihawk UTC Chronograph Black Dial Stainless Steel Mesh Mens Watch Quantity: 1
$24.00​


----------



## nathanpyoung (Apr 18, 2015)

99% chance these DW watches aren't real. The leather alone to make the watch straps would cost more than what they are selling some of them for.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

nathanpyoung said:


> 99% chance these DW watches aren't real. The leather alone to make the watch straps would cost more than what they are selling some of them for.


I'm fully expecting them to be fakes. But for $10, who really cares? Worst case scenario I'll just give them away to a couple of under-10 nephews.

As for the comment re not likely to receive them - with AliPay (the default payment method), the vendor doesn't get a cent until you confirm receipt of the goods. And if they haven't arrived within 39 days (or thereabouts), you get a full refund regardless. I had an instance where I ordered a fishing reel, 39 days later hadn't shown up, I got a full refund... then at the 55 day mark, it finally turned up. Ended up getting a free reel out of the transaction.


----------



## nathanpyoung (Apr 18, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I'm fully expecting them to be fakes. But for $10, who really cares? Worst case scenario I'll just give them away to a couple of under-10 nephews.


This. That's why I ordered some as well  To say they are "back door" watches is probably a little misleading as these were never original.


----------



## Luskar (Jan 12, 2012)

Guys, you should read the forum rules!!!

Maybe Ali has change recently, but at the origin there business model was mostly crap and fakes oriented.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

HoustonReal said:


> Your choice of font size makes all the difference! Now I understand.
> 
> The seller doesn't get paid until the items are delivered and acceptable.


Font size was used to get peoples attention. Ali has been a source of malicious viruses for years. Even tho the site was recently purchased by Yahoo they still suffer from hackers. We won't allow linking on WatchUSeek and have to warn our members that they are accessing that site at their own risk. If Yahoo can clean up the site we may lift our filter, but until them it remains in place and we ask members not to circumvent that filter.

Thank you


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Between the shilling, and fakes getting posted, these deal threads are gonna go the way of the dinosaur...


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Luskar said:


> Guys, you should read the forum rules!!!


Could you be more specific? I get your point, but I'm not sure everyone else does.



Luskar said:


> Maybe Ali has change recently, but at the origin there business model was mostly crap and fakes oriented.


Alibaba.com is a marketplace wherein a buyer in the West (or anywhere) can order wholesale items or contract to have them manufactured. Example: you want a pink and green NATO strap? You go to Alibaba, find NATO strap manufacturers, email them your request, they all come back with a minimum order number and cost per unit. You agree on the price, send them funds, they manufacture and ship to you. Usually, you have to buy 500 - 2000 units MINIMUM.

Ali express is an Amazon style wholesale outlet wherein (above) vendors offer items they've _already made _in single unit quantities. The company, Ali, doesn't make fakes. They don't make anything. They are a market place wherein vendors offer anything and everything. I can understand the site management here having a ban on talking about fakes but it is painting with an awfully wide brush to shut down the website that allows buyers (you and I) a chance to buy at the same place that Walmart and Target buy.

I am not sure if site management banned the site because they believed this to be a single vendor or if they didn't understand that this is a marketplace. If the former, I hope they would reverse the decision and re-emphasize with members here that fakes aren't to be advertised or discussed. If the latter, and they believe that the site is just "too controversial," I'll disagree, I won't like it but in the end I'll shut up and take it. Because like it or not, this site is a bit like Singapore: so many things work so well but in the end, complaining about the government will land you in jail :-(

Here is an interesting article on the subject: Ali Express . com Is Alibaba's Hilarious, Deeply Bizarre, Factory-Direct Marketplace

Well, this answers my question:



CMSgt Bo said:


> Font size was used to get peoples attention. Ali has been a source of malicious viruses for years. Even tho the site was recently purchased by Yahoo they still suffer from hackers. We won't allow linking on WatchUSeek and have to warn our members that they are accessing that site at their own risk. If Yahoo can clean up the site we may lift our filter, but until them it remains in place and we ask members not to circumvent that filter.
> 
> Thank you


Hopefully, in time, Ali will smooth out and it will be allowed. My last thought: I can't help but thinking again, "A bit like Singapore," because that is exactly what the Gov.gov there would do: don't rely on individuals to manage their own anti-virus software but instead be a nanny state and replace individual responsibility with collective think. Like I said, I don't have to like it, it just is.


----------



## Capital_Ex (May 15, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> Could you be more specific? I get your point, but I'm not sure everyone else does.
> 
> Alibaba.com is a marketplace wherein a buyer in the West (or anywhere) can order wholesale items or contract to have them manufactured. Example: you want a pink and green NATO strap? You go to Alibaba, find NATO strap manufacturers, email them your request, they all come back with a minimum order number and cost per unit. You agree on the price, send them funds, they manufacture and ship to you. Usually, you have to buy 500 - 2000 units MINIMUM.
> 
> ...


+1, well said Ticonderoga.


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

It seems Ali Ex is trying to clean the site up. For example a search for Rolex gives no results. Ebay only a couple of years ago was no better. Maybe not in watches but jewelry was filled with tens of thousands of synthetic gems being sold as natural. Looking today it looks better. Ebay had to be well aware of this. As an example a couple of years ago this would have been listed as a natural stone. It still says natural so may still fool some shoppers but Chathum means its a lab stone:

Unheated 5 52ct Ceylon Blue Sapphire Natural Oval Shape Top Quality VVS Gem | eBay

banning the site in entirety seems somewhat selective. It's now a NYSE traded company. Maybe the ban is a little dated.

"Guaranteed Genuine If a product that falls under this guarantee is found to be counterfeit, you will get a full refund (shipping costs included)."


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

It's like Cousin Eddie showed up in the neighborhood in his RV.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I'm fully expecting them to be fakes. But for $10, who really cares?





nathanpyoung said:


> This. That's why I ordered some as well  To say they are "back door" watches is probably a little misleading as these were never original.


Yeah, I figured this was the attitude of many people on F71 toward replica watches given the extreme love of Chinese "homage" watches here, but I'm glad this thread is finally exposing what I sensed was true.

Some folks don't care a bit about supporting an illegal industry, just as long as they get things they like at low prices.


----------



## nathanpyoung (Apr 18, 2015)

hmm... sorry fellas, just read the TOS.

I'm still new to watches (and WUS) and I originally bought these thinking there was a chance they were grey market from that "back door" but if not they were always intended as a gift anyways. After a little bit of research and youtube vids is why i said they were probably fake. Learned something new today, before this thread i didn't think there were lower brand knockoffs, especially one as obscure as DW. 

Just read the rules and saw any discussion of fakes is prohibited so please remove said posts of mine, i am not seeing the option myself.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh cut it out, James. You cited two quotes to make a case that is far more nuanced than you are willing to admit. In short, engaging in a strawman argument. There are plenty of people on F71 who enjoy particular styles of watches, almost all of which have been copied by and among established brands (and keep it real, James, there's little difference outside of a few details between divers made by Rolex, Citizen, TAG Heuer and Invicta) but who don't think that the costs charged by the established brands are worth paying. This is legitimate. I may enjoy the style of chronographs similar to that of the Omega Speedmaster, but that doesn't mean that I actually want a Speedmaster or willing to pay the price for getting it. Given that there are little differences in design cues, especially when you look at chronographs and divers (conventions are conventions), F71 members are buying less expensive watches with such designs, are championing companies that offer them (including micro-brands alongside those of Chinese manufactures), and have the right to do so.

Certainly some champion counterfeit goods. But based on every thread you can read, it is clear that this is a miniscule number. Tarring every WUS member on F71 with a broad brush is absolutely ridiculous.

Now, James, if you have so many problems with F71, why don't you just go to another WUS forum? No one is stopping you. Actually, no one would mind if you moved on.



JamesWWIII said:


> Yeah, I figured this was the attitude of many people on F71 toward replica watches given the extreme love of Chinese "homage" watches here, but I'm glad this thread is finally exposing what I sensed was true.
> 
> Some folks don't care a bit about supporting an illegal industry, just as long as they get things they like at low prices.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

I would hate to see this thread get locked because of sandy va-jay-jays. Let's all just agree to disagree and move on, eh?


----------



## nathanpyoung (Apr 18, 2015)

DSlocum said:


> I would hate to see this thread get locked because of sandy va-jay-jays. Let's all just agree to disagree and move on, eh?


Agreed, this is one of my favorite posts on WUS. Let's move along


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

I don't give two sh!ts on the ali baba fiasco, but peoples actually giggled and excited for buying fakes really turned me off. 

Carpatakled


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Where do you think DW watches are made? Often there are parallel factories for goods in China, or an extra shift selling them out the back door. That said, the $5 ones look like knockoffs, or seconds. I can understand the business model of making "replicas" of $1000+ watches, but not ones costing around $120 on Amazon. You don't see many fake Seikos, Citizens, or Casios offered on these sites.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

DSlocum said:


> I would hate to see this thread get locked because of sandy va-jay-jays. Let's all just agree to disagree and move on, eh?


^^^This^^^

Post deals! No fakes! No shills! Homages are fine, and always have been, like them or not... It's really simple...

And a deal to get back on track... Seiko Solar Diver SNE281 - 200M, SEL bracelet, drilled lugs... $95 with code "gradad15"

Seiko Solar Black Divers Black Ion Mens Watch SNE281


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> Not sure why eBay and Amazon are OK, but Ali express is blocked. They do offer lots of "replica" branded watches by famous Swiss companies.


You think maybe that's why :roll:


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Actually, the moderator blamed it on the presence of viruses. I feel pretty safe with Norton installed, but I think the Singapore reference is apt.

As for deals versus fakes, that is often a harder question. As long as the item is not an obvious fake, who is to say? The first deal I posted from the same seller was for a DOM watch. Much like Invicta, DOM produces several homage models under its own brand. I didn't see many people complaining when Seagull of Singapore offered "Seamaster" models, patterned after the AT.

I frankly don't know enough about Daniel Wellington watches to determine if some are fakes. I would suspect they manufacture in China, and their per unit cost is quite low. I recently bought a $325.00 MSRP Croton CA301048SSBL watch for $24.00 off a daily deal site. Should I automatically assume it isn't real? 

I know Rolex and Patek Philippe don't churn out low cost models in China, but DW watches can sell for under $80 on Amazon. If a seller charged $50, would that make them real? Unlike a high-end Swiss watch, I suspect the per unit cost of DW watches is in the $5-$10 range, so it's sometimes hard to tell what is or isn't authentic.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Pulsar Men's PS9229 Analog Display Japanese Quartz Silver Watch $39.44 w/ Free Shipping*

http://www.amazon.com/Pulsar-PS9229-Analog-Display-Japanese/dp/B00GOIM2IA/


----------



## Timester (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey, is this the thread for bargains? Where are they?


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

HoustonReal said:


> *Pulsar Men's PS9229 Analog Display Japanese Quartz Silver Watch $40 w/ Free Shipping*
> 
> Pulsar Men's PS9229 Analog Display Japanese Quartz Silver Watch
> 
> View attachment 4144081


I had this watch, it's not terrible, but be advised the bezel is FIXED, absolutely NOT uni-directional.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> I recently bought a $325.00 MSRP Croton CA301048SSBL watch for $24.00 off a daily deal site. Should I automatically assume it isn't real?


Probably.

J/k...that watch is selling on Amazon for a little over $70, so I could believe that someone is blowing out their stock at $24. And it would appear that Croton follows the Invicta model of setting MSRP.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> Actually, the moderator blamed it on the presence of viruses. I feel pretty safe with Norton installed, but I think the Singapore reference is apt.
> 
> As for deals versus fakes, that is often a harder question. As long as the item is not an obvious fake, who is to say? The first deal I posted from the same seller was for a DOM watch. Much like Invicta, DOM produces several homage models under its own brand. I didn't see many people complaining when Seagull of Singapore offered "Seamaster" models, patterned after the AT.
> 
> ...


I think you need to read up on the difference between homage and replica/fakes.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Unlike a high-end Swiss watch, I suspect the per unit cost of DW watches is in the $5-$10 range, so it's sometimes hard to tell what is or isn't authentic.


In summary : this.

If someone was spruiking for cheap knockoffs of high end watches of known provenance, then rightly they'd be pilloried. But when it comes to brands that a) are patently made to have huge profit margins, b) are mass produced in China, and c) are largely sold to people who have no understanding of the production value of the watch they're buying, the delineation between original and copy becomes pretty hard to determine.

I bought the DW's assuming they were legitimate due to above factors. The advert gives no indication of them being fakes, and the behaviour of selling off excess stock of mass consumer Chinese goods dirt cheap is well known. Subsequent analysis in the light of day leads me to suspect, with no evidence other than gut feel, they they are likely to be illegitimate.



tinknocker said:


> I think you need to read up on the difference between homage and replica/fakes.


I suspect most of us fully understand the difference. But as previously commented, sometimes the demarcation between real and fake is stark (c.f. Rolex), other times it's an extremely grey area - as in this case.

I'll be chuckling loudly if these DW watches show up and actually turn out to be genuine despite all the howls of protest from some quarters about other watch lovers supposedly casting their morals aside in worship of Mammon.

Anyway - thread risks getting derailed, lets get it back on track.


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Can we pretty frigging please lock this thread, start version 5, and keep it to posting interesting deals?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

My point exactly. I also saw someone comment on the DOM M-132D being a ripoff of the Casio Edifice EF-132D. I understand the difference between homage and fake. 

I honestly don't know the provenance of the DW watches. There are several possibilities - fake, seconds, excess production, etc. If they are made on the same production line, but not authorized, what are they?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

JamesWWIII said:


> Probably.
> 
> J/k...that watch is selling on Amazon for a little over $70, so I could believe that someone is blowing out their stock at $24. And it would appear that Croton follows the Invicta model of setting MSRP.


It's real, but it was sold at a "fell off the truck" price. Nicely made, but really heavy (199g). My point was just that prices can seem really cheap, but they don't guarantee something's fake.

What you don't know, much like eBay, is whether the listing's pictures are of the actual items, or just copied off a manufacturer's or retailer's website.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

BDC said:


> I had this watch, it's not terrible, but be advised the bezel is FIXED, absolutely NOT uni-directional.


I like the look and it could make a great beater/ go into the city watch but it looks like the lugs are so short a leather strap won't work and it may be tough to slide a NATO strap on. Can you confirm or deny?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Chris Ward has father's they promo code MHD15 for 15% off watches.

P.S. would be nice if you guys can take your discussions into a new thread and keep this a deals postings only.


----------



## Mahatma Geansai (Jan 3, 2014)

arislan said:


> Chris Ward has father's they promo code MHD15 for 15% off watches.
> 
> P.S. would be nice if you guys can take your discussions into a new thread and keep this a deals postings only.


This deal also appear to work with their Club 995. Euro prices on Chris Ward are also beating the Sterling-Euro exchange rate. There are some fantastic deals to be had.

Does anyone know how long the promotion lasts for?


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

hawkeye86 said:


> I like the look and it could make a great beater/ go into the city watch but it looks like the lugs are so short a leather strap won't work and it may be tough to slide a NATO strap on. Can you confirm or deny?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really can't recall, only had it for a short while before it went on it's way. Would be a nice beater though. The mesh was pretty decent, and it's a sharp watch, that fixed bezel was the deal breaker for me though.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

With their 20% off online coupon, there are some pretty decent prices to be found on Seiko (even newer Prospex), Citizen and Bulova at.....believe it or not....now wait for it.....Bed, Bath & Beyond!!!! I didn't even know they sold watches (I guess they're in the backroom with the magical remote controls, LOL!). With the few models that I Google'd, their prices (w/20% off) were some of the cheapest found on line.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm not sure if this has been posted but Massdrop has the Davosa Ternos and Ternos Professional on sale. I won't post the link but you know how to find it.

The Ternos is at $509 now and really isn't that exciting of a price. But the Professional is only $25 more. That seems to beat the going rate on the Professional Model by about $260 from what I can find elsewhere on the web.

If you are looking for a sub homage this should be a good one. ETA movement and rumor is the case is the same as used by Squale.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

Touch of Modern is having a Jacques Lemans sale.


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

Not sure if its been mentioned, Evine has Deep Blue Pro Tac for 74.97 as well as the Sea 500 Swiss for 98$ Extra 10% off coupon is also available (10FORYOU) My wife is not going to be happy soon.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Damn you! Pro Tac in white on its way.


BudLynn said:


> Not sure if its been mentioned, Evine has Deep Blue Pro Tac for 74.97 as well as the Sea 500 Swiss for 98$ Extra 10% off coupon is also available (10FORYOU) My wife is not going to be happy soon.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Citizen Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T Mens Watch JY0050-55L (titanium) $379.99 w/Free Shipping

on eBay *(lePERFECT)


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> *Citizen Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T Mens Watch JY0050-55L (titanium) $379.99 w/Free Shipping
> 
> on eBay *(lePERFECT)


I can vouch for this vendor; I bought my AT4010-50E (eco-drive, radio control, stainless, sapphire, titanium) through them. Watch was new in box with all papers & tags, fast shipping.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Ashford has Quartz Seiko dress watches for $55 with promo code.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Seiko SNKN41 recraft at costco, online and in at least my local store for 119$, great deal for this gorgeous watch
http://www.costco.com/Seiko-Automatic-Men's-Watch.product.100177762.html


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

MEzz said:


> Seiko SNKN41 recraft at costco, online and in at least my local store for 119$, great deal for this gorgeous watch
> http://www.costco.com/Seiko-Automatic-Men's-Watch.product.100177762.html
> View attachment 4156066


I am really bummed that it is 44mm! Too big for me.

I think it's curious that it is a SNK..., has all the usual characteristics, yet is not a Seiko 5.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> I am really bummed that it is 44mm! Too big for me.
> 
> I think it's curious that it is a SNK..., has all the usual characteristics, yet is not a Seiko 5.


These Recraft Seikos are 44mm but cushion cased with puny lugs so it will wear well. I have a SNKM97.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I said it before, but beware purchasing that SNK sight unseen. It's "blurple"and on its way back to Amazon. I was willing to forgive the short hands for the price but not the color.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

For the Yanks: SKX007 on jubilee for $110 usd.

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/seiko3s/item/skx007k2/?s-id=borderless_browsehist_en#page


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Ottski44 said:


> Ashford has Quartz Seiko dress watches for $55 with promo code.


I was going to get it but then I noticed it is 42mm w/o crown.
Dress watch with 42mm case. Times are changing indeed.


----------



## Libertee (Jan 30, 2015)

Citizen quartz on ebay:
Men&apos;s Citizen Blue Dial Watch | eBay

I lurk a lot...  You guys are awesome.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

MEzz said:


> Seiko SNKN41 recraft at costco, online and in at least my local store for 119$, great deal for this gorgeous watch
> http://www.costco.com/Seiko-Automatic-Men's-Watch.product.100177762.html
> View attachment 4156066


Would totally jump on this deal if the watch had lume; the hands and indices are painted to look like they are lumed, but apparently aren't. Why Seiko, why??

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

> Sent from a van down by the river...


Finally, a sensible sig. Are people so lazy they can't edit this to be original. Sent from taptalk -- whoTF cares.

--
Sent from my blackberry while dri


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

rgb66rgb said:


> Finally, a sensible sig. Are people so lazy they can't edit this to be original. Sent from taptalk -- whoTF cares.
> 
> --
> Sent from my blackberry while dri


I removed mine altogether.


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I said it before, but beware purchasing that SNK sight unseen. It's "blurple"and on its way back to Amazon. I was willing to forgive the short hands for the price but not the color.


Chief, maybe it's your eyes...or mine...but the two I checked out at Costco were blue blue.

Admittedly, I've spent time with the Lew & Huey Blurple, but the Seiko seemed in line, blue'ily, with my other blue dials.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> I was going to get it but then I noticed it is 42mm w/o crown.
> Dress watch with 42mm case. Times are changing indeed.


Very true. Good catch. I didn't notice it was 42mm at first glance. That's a stretch for a dress watch IMO.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

For anyone interested, Lew & Huey is doing a Fathers' Day Sale. All in-stock models are marked down, plus use whatever rewards points, coupon codes, store credits, what-have-you to lower prices further.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I said it before, but beware purchasing that SNK sight unseen. It's "blurple"and on its way back to Amazon. I was willing to forgive the short hands for the price but not the color.












Just happened to be in the area.


----------



## BerryTop (Apr 23, 2014)

That snkn41 also doesn't have any lume. I owned and returned. Just so you know


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

$158










Amazon.com: Mondaine Men's A667.30340.11SBB Retro Gents Day-Date Leather Band Watch: Mondaine: Watches


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

this will be on a lightning deal tomorrow at amazon (11:30 central). not sure if it will get down to klepso's best deals but i may be something to watch if you are interested in it.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I still see the purple shade in there. Had I seen a nice wrist shot like that, I wouldn't have bought it. I guess I was basing my impression off the flat picture on the Seiko/Amazon site. It's a beautiful watch, but not the shade I envisioned. That's all. Here's mine:











valuewatchguy said:


> Just happened to be in the area.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Chief, your Hamilton is purple not the Seiko.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

tylehman said:


> this will be on a lightning deal tomorrow at amazon (11:30 central). not sure if it will get down to klepso's best deals but i may be something to watch if you are interested in it.
> View attachment 4165586


Currently $785.33. Quite cheap compared with other models. It seems discontinued, as I can't find it elsewhere.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Invicta 8-slot dive case for $40 shipped. You would have a REALLY hard time beating that price.

These are Pelican cases, with a dedicated watch insert, and are the best bang for the buck to store or carry your watches!

Sure, it is not the most aesthetically pleasing color combo, but function beats form in my book.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

brandon\ said:


> For the Yanks: SKX007 on jubilee for $110 usd.
> 
> http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/seiko3s/item/skx007k2/?s-id=borderless_browsehist_en#page


Great deal for the Yanks indeed, add another $40-50 for the Aussies. Still a pretty good deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxPower (Feb 16, 2006)

tylehman said:


> this will be on a lightning deal tomorrow at amazon (11:30 central). not sure if it will get down to klepso's best deals but i may be something to watch if you are interested in it.
> View attachment 4165586


Lightning deal price is $599. I need one of these like I need another hole in the head, but I was in the right place at the right time...you guys know the rest.


----------



## gravity84 (Apr 26, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Chief, your Hamilton is purple not the Seiko.


idk I see it as white and gold


----------



## Sky1926 (May 16, 2015)

Macy's has a sale...plus 15% off with code SUPER..wife is going to be angry..picked up these 2


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> For the Yanks: SKX007 on jubilee for $110 usd.
> 
> http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/seiko3s/item/skx007k2/?s-id=borderless_browsehist_en#page


Originally ordered from another vendor, but was having problems so I canceled the order, and fulfilled with seiko3. Waiting now!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Ottski44 said:


> Originally ordered from another vendor, but was having problems so I canceled the order, and fulfilled with seiko3. Waiting now!


Seiko3 has top notch service in my experience.

I once ordered a 70$ Seiko 5 but received a wrong model [e.g. got *snk56 *instead of *snk65*] and they paid full return shipping [38$ from Saudi Arabia] and shipped the right model.

So yeah, they paid over 45$ of expenses to correct their human mistake with no questions asked. I'd say that's top service.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> Seiko3 has top notch service in my experience.
> 
> I once ordered a 70$ Seiko 5 but received a wrong model [e.g. got *snk56 *instead of *snk65*] and they paid full return shipping [38$ from Saudi Arabia] and shipped the right model.
> 
> So yeah, they paid over 45$ of expenses to correct their human mistake with no questions asked. I'd say that's top service.


Already much happier. I received all communications promptly and they shipped basically next business day. Very excited to get my 009's brother in house!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Are they still charging about 1500 yen for shipping?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

Shark Army DSSD 'omage - HALF PRICE!

New Luxury Shark Army Avenger Mens Nylon Sport Quartz Military Wrist Watch | eBay








Persistent Liberty Walker indeed


----------



## kum (Feb 25, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> *Daniel Wellington* two-hand, 40mm X 6mm thin quartz on leather or Nato band. *$9.52 w/free shipping to US*
> 
> http://www..........s.com/item/Top-...-For-Women-Armbandsur-Quartz/32294366175.html insert *ali express (no space) *between* www. *and* .com . *WUS removes this website per default.
> 
> ...


WTH man?
Isn't the same watch?
Montre St Andrews, Bracelet Cuir Marron chez Daniel Wellington - Timefy


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

kum said:


> WTH man?
> Isn't the same watch?
> Montre St Andrews, Bracelet Cuir Marron chez Daniel Wellington - Timefy


I pulled the trigger on a NATO/silver version for 5€ and change...cheaper than the decals for my bike!!!


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

BudLynn said:


> Not sure if its been mentioned, Evine has Deep Blue Pro Tac for 74.97 as well as the Sea 500 Swiss for 98$ Extra 10% off coupon is also available (10FORYOU) My wife is not going to be happy soon.


I should stop reading this thread.... Sea Ram on its way... ugg (but who could pass up that deal). I got $15 off for a new customer; I got the credit card so I could do easy pay and saved an additional $10 as a statement credit, so when all is said and done I got a $300 watch for 85 bucks including shipping...


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm not linking it, but Touch of Modern has Alpina watches right now, including a lovely Startimer Pilot Regulateur.
(Yes, I know, you have to sign up to see their sales, yes, I know, some people don't like that. For those of us who don't mind, there it is.)


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Woot has a Casio Bluetooth for $25.

Casio Bluetooth Fitness Smartwatch - Sport.Woot


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

I was going to bogart this auction for myself but I decided I'm going to try to stick to my cavet of no more expensive watches until the fall. So here is a good chance of getting a 7750 powered chrono new for a very reasonable price depending where the auction ends:

Bulova Mens 63C011 Accutron Gemini Automatic 7750 Valjoux ETA Swiss Strap Watch | eBay


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

This one is for the ladies:

Bertha Ashley Owl and Moon with a good discount on Jomashop:
Jomashop - Search

Showed to wife and a couple other female friends and they all liked it:


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

$7 less here: https://www.choxi.com/daily_deals/v..._with_genuine_leather_strap___assorted_colors

I'd get it for my wife if it was an automatic.



ChronoTraveler said:


> This one is for the ladies:
> 
> Bertha Ashley Owl and Moon with a good discount on Jomashop:
> Jomashop - Search
> ...


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

Orange Sea Ram coming my way. Thank you WUS!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I keep missing out on Sea Ram deals! All for the best, I suppose. Plus, last I checked Deep Blue was out of bracelets. I'll wait for a chrono to pop up on f29 in the colors I want.


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

Red and orange available last I checked.

Sent from my Motorola Bag Phone


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Saw that. Looking for blue and something on bracelet. But thanks!


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

ironborn said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-ray-watch?s=orient ray Not really a deal yet, but with enough people signing up it will become one, and a good one at that!
> 
> Thought I'd share anyways.
> 
> EDIT; Should probably include that this is a potential deal for an blue/black orient ray for $99, provided 30 people commit to buying one at that price.


Mine finally came in today! Have to say I'm quite pleased with it. So as to keep the cross-talk off of this string, I've created a post where we can talk about our impressions of this watch. Would love to hear how others of you like (or dislike) your Ray:

$99 Orient Ray from Massdrop: post your pics!


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

ColdCactus said:


> $7 less here: https://www.choxi.com/daily_deals/v..._with_genuine_leather_strap___assorted_colors
> 
> I'd get it for my wife if it was an automatic.


That thing is kinda cool actually. Maybe I'll get it for my niece...


----------



## mcvaaahhh (Dec 22, 2013)

Hamilton Khaki Chrono H68582553 on Ashford for $199 with dealmoon code AFFCHRONO199 and free shipping. Looks like it's about $100 cheaper than anywhere else.

Hamilton Khaki H68582553 Men's Watch


----------



## mcvaaahhh (Dec 22, 2013)

Amazon has the Seiko SRP315 "classic" automatic diver for $145 plus free shipping.
Is this the one often referred to as the "orange monster" that folks get excited about?
Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SRP315 "Classic" Stainless Steel Automatic Divers Watch: Seiko: Watches


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

mcvaaahhh said:


> Amazon has the Seiko SRP315 "classic" automatic diver for $145 plus free shipping.
> Is this the one often referred to as the "orange monster" that folks get excited about?
> Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SRP315 "Classic" Stainless Steel Automatic Divers Watch: Seiko: Watches
> 
> View attachment 4192274


Generally the SRP309 is the Orange monster, 2nd generation.










The 1st gen was the SKX781


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

If Swiss Legend watches are attractive to you, there are 29 different watches on sale for < $50 here.


----------



## Sky1926 (May 16, 2015)

Amazon Seiko..

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00GX..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0HQNW9WAT5GQ5EF2W4J0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Massdrop

Maratac SR-3 $279 ($399 on CountyComm's website)

This is a really good looking watch! If you want something in the 40mm range this is worth checking out. At only 12.9mm thick it should wear really well.


Matt Black Dial
*12.9mm Thick & 40 mm Diameter Case*
The crown is postioned at the 4 o'clock marker for both left and right hand wear
Case: 316L stainless steel case, cut from a solid block.
Dial: With super luminova C3 color
Hands: Super luminova C3. Matte finish ( Triple Applied C3 )
Second Hand : * ( International Orange * Pantone : O21C ) + Luminova C3 marker
Strap:* Nylon Maratac Strap*
*Movement: Miyota 9015 Automatic / Self Winding* ( *Hacking movement* )
*24 Jewel movement* ( 28800 Vibrations Per Hour )

Water resistant: 10 ATM
Crown: Conventional Screw Down Crown
Shoulderless Spring Bar
Case back: Solid Stainless Steel
 Sapphire crystal domed


----------



## mcvaaahhh (Dec 22, 2013)

Yeah, I like that one much better. Generally not a fan of rubber straps, lean much more towards the bracelets.



yankeexpress said:


> Generally the SRP309 is the Orange monster, 2nd generation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## inkonx (Jan 2, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Massdrop
> 
> Maratac SR-3 $279 ($399 on CountyComm's website)
> 
> ...


Does anyone know what the lug-to-lug measurement is?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

inkonx said:


> Does anyone know what the lug-to-lug measurement is?


44.8mm per Massdrop


----------



## inkonx (Jan 2, 2015)

taike said:


> 44.8mm per Massdrop


Thanks!

44.8 is a very doable size.


----------



## nathanpyoung (Apr 18, 2015)

I love my sr -1 to death, this is tempting


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

So, after dabbling a bit, I decided I'm not really into Smart Watches. But there's a crazy deal at Android Watch - get 2 of their smartwatches (were $300 each)... for $55 total.

Reviews seem to be OK, so heck, buy one for yourself and give one to a mate.

SPECIAL OFFER









Evine also has more pics and a decent video that shows off the features : Android™ SmartWatch™ 45mm Bluetooth® Touch Screen Dial Leather Strap Watch evine.com


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Perfect Timing via Amazon has the Revue Thommen "Quantieme" 16066.2536 for $890. That's a good $400 below other gray market sites.

I own one of these and it's a sweet watch. Guilloche dial; day-month-date-moonphase complications; 54-jewel Dubois Depraz Calibre 9310 (same one you'll find in much more expensive watches). A little big and thick but works as a dressier watch for me.

But I'd say flippers beware; only buy it if you really love it and want to keep it. Revue Thommen has a long history of Swiss watchmaking credibility but doesn't seem to move the needle with most watch-buyers. Their prices seem to be all over the board as a result, with not much of a resale market. I tried to move mine at a very reasonable price when I lusted after a couple of other watches and didn't even get a sniff on eBay.

http://www.amazon.com/Revue-Thommen-16066-253699999999-Moonphase-Automatic/dp/B005ETCMDK


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

This seller has Infantry divers (dont get it too wet as it is only 3ATM rated) in the SS case normally $18.99 for $13.67 with green NATO.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/391144557891?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I pulled trigger on the black electroplate version (I dont have anything with a black case) for $12.95 reg $17.99.

US Infantry Army Mens Black Date Lume Dial Sport Luxury Quartz Wrist Watch Nylon | eBay

As I have seen with other Infantry watches of this price point, the above wont have much WR, but I never get mine wet when I can help it. I have looked at these before and thought they were actually pretty nice looking but they never put them up for auction, just BIN for $19 which seemed a bit high. But for $13, its sure worth a try. All of my other divers have SS cases so at least this will be a cheap way to see how the electroplate wears. I am sure for me, since I am so easy on things, it will probably be fine. Oh, and yes what it says on the dial is quite sillmy but again, its a $12 watch so waddya gonna do?  And also this seller has a US distribution center so it ships from Arizona. I have purchased other items from this seller and the shipping has been rather slow actually but it eventually get here.


----------



## kcsierradad (Nov 10, 2014)

Infantry Mens Fashion US Military Black Wrist Watch Date Quartz Fabric Strap New | eBay

Same seller, a bit less?


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Borealis Scorpionfish which is currently on pre-order (July-August delivery) for $332 (50% down) plus shipping. Available in four different versions.

Borealis Watch Company | Diver Watches


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

kcsierradad said:


> Infantry Mens Fashion US Military Black Wrist Watch Date Quartz Fabric Strap New | eBay
> 
> Same seller, a bit less?


A different seller ID but it comes from the same AZ address. Funny, the regular price is a buck more but is on sale for .25 less. The Infantry seller uses several IDs to sell the same stuff out of the same wherehouse for several different prices. Some IDs auction items and some just use Buy It Now. Some use free shipping and some dont. You have to take the time to find the best deal.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Deep Blue Sun Diver III on evine.com right now for $281.82, that about $100 cheaper than Amazon.

Colors available are Red (with Coke bezel), Blue, Black, Green, Orange and White.


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

watch-newbie said:


> I was going to bogart this auction for myself but I decided I'm going to try to stick to my cavet of no more expensive watches until the fall. So here is a good chance of getting a 7750 powered chrono new for a very reasonable price depending where the auction ends:
> 
> Bulova Mens 63C011 Accutron Gemini Automatic 7750 Valjoux ETA Swiss Strap Watch | eBay


Just an bumping this again guys. This watch goes for $800 gray market typically and there is 22 minutes left on the auction and it currently sits at $430 odd dollars.

If if closes around $500 that wod be a killer deal for a new in box $
7750 powered chrono. No it's not my auction but I hope a member here gets it.


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

watch-newbie said:


> Just an bumping this again guys. This watch goes for $800 gray market typically and there is 22 minutes left on the auction and it currently sits at $430 odd dollars.
> 
> If if closes around $500 that wod be a killer deal for a new in box $
> 7750 powered chrono. No it's not my auction but I hope a member here gets it.


Ended just under $550 - nice looking chrono, almost like a speedy panda with a valjoux.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

watch-newbie said:


> Just an bumping this again guys. This watch goes for $800 gray market typically and there is 22 minutes left on the auction and it currently sits at $430 odd dollars.
> 
> If if closes around $500 that wod be a killer deal for a new in box $
> 7750 powered chrono. No it's not my auction but I hope a member here gets it.


If that was a deal, then this must be a _steal_...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/bulova-accutron-gemini-26c05-valjoux-7750-chronograph-1981306.html


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

JamesWWIII said:


> If that was a deal, then this must be a _steal_...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/bulova-accutron-gemini-26c05-valjoux-7750-chronograph-1981306.html


$475 plus shipping and PayPal fees (which is a violation of PayPal rules), for a twice owned watch is hardly a steal.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Posted previously under 'incoming', but not yet here. Perhaps an interesting offer for the Eurozoners:










@ https://www.schoeneuhren.de/orientu...l-taucheruhr-neues-modell-fem6500am9/a-11065/


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> Deep Blue Sun Diver III on evine.com right now for $281.82, that about $100 cheaper than Amazon.
> 
> Colors available are Red (with Coke bezel), Blue, Black, Green, Orange and White.


Just a heads up; As I posted earlier, I bought one of the Sea Ram 500s from evine on Monday, and it has still not shipped, so they are not very prompt with shipping.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

M111 said:


> Just a heads up; As I posted earlier, I bought one of the Sea Ram 500s from evine on Monday, and it has still not shipped, so they are not very prompt with shipping.


Yeah, it is hit or miss with them, but I have bought several watches and they all show up. Some early, some a couple of days late, but they all show. You do have to pay attention to the "For future delivery" line they toss out sometimes. That can add a week or three depending on the date.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

FYI: Android-USA still has a bunch of straps on sale for $10 each, and I am LOVING the two I got last time. I just ordered 3 more. 

High-quality, longer than most by 1/2" or so, comfortable with captive quick-change pins? What is not to love?


----------



## Jake Kirk (Dec 7, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> FYI: Android-USA still has a bunch of straps on sale for $10 each, and I am LOVING the two I got last time. I just ordered 3 more.
> 
> High-quality, longer than most by 1/2" or so, comfortable with captive quick-change pins? What is not to love?


Can you post some pictures of them?
I'm thinking of getting a few also.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

The Brown/silver is just as it came, the black/gold I put the original watch's buckle on, it came silver.

Don't mistake these for high-dollar, custom made jobs, but they are definitely worth more than the asking. Very comfy!


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

It's a great price but I'm totally OCD with my straps. If they sent something that didn't work cosmetically with my watches, I'd find it physically painful


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

mleok said:


> $475 plus shipping and PayPal fees (which is a violation of PayPal rules), for a twice owned watch is hardly a steal.


I guess about half the sellers in F29 are violating PayPal rules then, because at least that many ask that the buyer cover those fees.

And if all twice-owned watches looked as nice at that one, this would be a wonderful world indeed.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

Jake Kirk said:


> Can you post some pictures of them?
> I'm thinking of getting a few also.


i have been big on the 18mm hadley roma real alligator straps that they have for $14 + $1 shipping at android.
















i also had good luck with removing the logo with sandpaper















i also got the $10 rubber strap and re-sized it for my OM


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

tylehman said:


> i have been big on the 18mm hadley roma real alligator straps that they have for $14 + $1 shipping at android.


I agree, but I only have one 18mm watch and I don't wear it, too small for my wrist.

Good idea on the rubber though... hmmm....


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

mleok said:


> $475 plus shipping and PayPal fees (which is a violation of PayPal rules), for a twice owned watch is hardly a steal.


As long as you add the percentage paypal gets to the final price, it doesn't break any rule that I know. It's not gifting. Paypal still gets it's cut and the seller saves that much. I personally don't care for that practice. I always include PP fees and shipping when I sell, but if i was selling a, say, 5 grand watch, that would be a big hit on me and I'd probably do something like that. But i'll never get to that level.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

tinknocker said:


> As long as you add the percentage paypal gets to the final price, it doesn't break any rule that I know. It's not gifting. Paypal still gets it's cut and the seller saves that much. I personally don't care for that practice. I always include PP fees and shipping when I sell, but if i was selling a, say, 5 grand watch, that would be a big hit on me and I'd probably do something like that. But i'll never get to that level.


It is a violation of PayPal's user agreement to charge a buyer more for using Paypal as their form of payment:



> *4.6 No Surcharges.* You agree that you will not impose a surcharge or any other fee for accepting PayPal as a payment method.


----------



## Teppo458 (Apr 18, 2014)

inkonx said:


> Does anyone know what the lug-to-lug measurement is?


What is the lug width? If 22mm, I am in sooo much trouble... :-d


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Not sure if anyone's posted this yet, but Deep Blue is having a "DAD & GRAD" sale. 40% off at checkout.


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

P415B said:


> Not sure if anyone's posted this yet, but Deep Blue is having a "DAD & GRAD" sale. 40% off at checkout.
> View attachment 4223426


Oh great, another DB sale. Damn. LOL


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


> It is a violation of PayPal's user agreement to charge a buyer more for using Paypal as their form of payment:


It used to be that credit card companies prohibited added fees for credit cards. The Federal gov put an end to that. Now you see many businesses charging 3% for credit card use. I suppose that they just haven't legislated Paypal yet. It is a violation of their rules but considering their monopoly status, fee gouging and the like, I'm surprised to see WUS take up to defending a corporation that cares not for WUS or its members but only for its profits.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Ticonderoga said:


> It used to be that credit card companies prohibited added fees for credit cards. The Federal gov put an end to that. Now you see many businesses charging 3% for credit card use. I suppose that they just haven't legislated Paypal yet. It is a violation of their rules but considering their monopoly status, fee gouging and the like, I'm surprised to see WUS take up to defending a corporation that cares not for WUS or its members but only for its profits.


Please don't take my citation as a defense of PayPal, I was just providing the source of the rule to which a previous poster alluded. I honor the rule in the breach by absorbing PayPal fees in my sales price but offering a 3% discount for wires.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Please don't take my citation as a defense of PayPal, I was just providing the source of the rule to which a previous poster alluded. I honor the rule in the breach by absorbing PayPal fees in my sales price but offering a 3% discount for wires.


6 of one, 1/2 dozen of another.

My message wasn't directed at you; more towards site management :-d


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

Bertucci Super Sport at Sierra Trading Post $84 free shipping, 3 color choices. Use keycode: VDC1473F 

Bertucci A-2T Super Sport Watch - Nylon Strap (For Men and Women) - Save 40%









I am VERY tempted, but afraid lug to lug length may be too great for my small (6.5ish¨) wrist. Anyone got a wrist shot of a Bertucci on a small wrist?


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

The Orange Orient Ray on bracelet goes on gold box sale tomorrow at 8 AM Central (9 Eastern/6 Pacific) for folks in the US.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Shop soiled I think $1593
dskatou | Rakuten Global Market: ã€€SEIKO Seiko brightz SDGZ013 8R48 chronograph 50th anniversary limited edition Ti men behind scale automatic Silver Dialã€€










SOLD - hopefully one you got it.


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> The Orange Orient Ray on bracelet goes on gold box sale tomorrow at 8 AM Central (9 Eastern/6 Pacific) for folks in the US.


Gold box sale? where is that?


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

ColdCactus said:


> Gold box sale? where is that?


Sorry-- Amazon.com has a series of time limited sales daily. Search by daily deals and then filter by Men's Watches to get a handy list.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

*Timex Women's | Elevated Classics Swarovski Crystals Black Strap | Watch T2N450*

Normally $55, now $13.97 delivered.


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> Sorry-- Amazon.com has a series of time limited sales daily. Search by daily deals and then filter by Men's Watches to get a handy list.


Found it, thanks.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

OvrSteer said:


> The Orange Orient Ray on bracelet goes on gold box sale tomorrow at 8 AM Central (9 Eastern/6 Pacific) for folks in the US.


FYI it's 830 eastern for Prime members, in case anybody is interested. It's in 5 minutes basically


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

$83. 
Not bad


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up on the orange ray! Been keeping an eye on it for a while. This deal is even better than the black friday deal (77 for black mako on rubber).


----------



## carlborg (Oct 6, 2013)

Damn...they wont ship this to FPO addresses. That's strange...must be due to the deal. Amazon has shipped tons of watches to my military post office before. Hmmmm....looks like I miss out.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

carlborg said:


> Damn...they wont ship this to FPO addresses. That's strange...must be due to the deal. Amazon has shipped tons of watches to my military post office before. Hmmmm....looks like I miss out.


Ship it to the 'rents and have them forward it! I used to do that back when I was in.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

And like a sucker I'm in for one 

I was hoping it would go about this cheap-- $83 on bracelet is remarkably good. I paid $80 for my Mako on rubber.

TBH, I've regretted getting the Mako on rubber, so I'll probably swap the bracelet and put the Ray on a NATO. I've got a ton of orange and black straps that would look sharp on that.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

accidentalsuccess said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the orange ray! Been keeping an eye on it for a while. This deal is even better than the black friday deal (77 for black mako on rubber).


It was actually 70$ not 77$, but even though, it's still a better deal like you said...

Rubber is utterly trashy, so it was basically 70$ for the case and a non-wearable rubber band.. and now there's a nice bracelet for only 12$ extra. That's how I see it.

Anyway it's closing soon with 75% claimed.. Good luck for whoever is getting one.. I'm opting out, Orange looks "late teenage phase" on me.

QUESTION: Since we're talking makos, did anybody who ordered mako/ray with both rubber and bracelet noticed they have bigger spring bars for rubber than bracelet?? Or is this Orient's decision to use bigger spring bars on all recent watches?


----------



## sturner333 (Feb 15, 2010)

Seppia said:


> $83.
> Not bad


I only see it for $134. Is there a coupon?


----------



## drewcandraw (Dec 15, 2014)

nope, the deal ended already


----------



## Wilkuz (May 5, 2015)

£18 on the vintage vibe Original Penguin chrono down the old argos on ebay here in the uk innit.








EDIT: link: Original Penguin OP5008BK Men&apos;s Black Multi Dial Leather Strap Wrist Watch | eBay


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/351301232348?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT









Like Invicta or not, $44.99 with free shipping is a hell of a deal. I have never owned an Invicta so since this seller has 30 day no hassle returns, it was a deal I could not pass up.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Bodyblue said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/351301232348?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> View attachment 4229290
> 
> ...


That is a great deal! One thing Invicta does do right are their standard divers. Stripped of all the excess sillyness of their namesake watches, these divers are just good, solid performers.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> That is a great deal! One thing Invicta does do right are their standard divers. Stripped of all the excess sillyness of their namesake watches, these divers are just good, solid performers.


Yep, I really have always like their sub/divers but the rest of their model make me want to hurl! LOL. How can a company make such extremes of watches? From handsome with just a bit of shiny like these (my style, I hate all brushed and gray subs) to 50mm Godzillas? Crazy! They are shipping UPS so hopefully I will get it next week.


----------



## bishop9 (May 13, 2014)

Its the quartz version in case someone thought it was the auto.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

bishop9 said:


> Its the quartz version in case someone thought it was the auto.


Yep, I explained that in the thread I have started about it and the Casio MDV106 I was going to get. I just have no interest in owning any more autos than I already have.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> It was actually 70$ not 77$, but even though, it's still a better deal like you said...
> 
> Rubber is utterly trashy, so it was basically 70$ for the case and a non-wearable rubber band.. and now there's a nice bracelet for only 12$ extra. That's how I see it.
> 
> Anyway it's closing soon with 75% claimed.. Good luck for whoever is getting one.. I'm opting out, Orange looks "late teenage phase" on me.


Great deal, to be sure...but I don't do orange either, for reasons that will be apparent to any big-time fans of college sports.

(hint: look at my avatar)


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

bishop9 said:


> Its the quartz version in case someone thought it was the auto.


Of course it was. There was never a doubt in my mind when I saw who the excited buyer was.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> It was actually 70$ not 77$, but even though, it's still a better deal like you said...
> 
> Rubber is utterly trashy, so it was basically 70$ for the case and a non-wearable rubber band.. and now there's a nice bracelet for only 12$ extra. That's how I see it.
> 
> ...


Yup, mine has larger diameter spring bars on the rubber. They aren't as big as the 'fat' springbars and have "regular" tips. They are still in the rubber strap which I don't use much. The orange mako is probably going on a nato for the summer so maybe I'll use those thicker ones with this one.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Bodyblue said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/351301232348?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> View attachment 4229290
> 
> ...


Nice deal! I just bought the blue one to give to my brother-in-law on our recent vacation for about the same price (because I bought a similarly inexpensive watch for my other brother-in-law who was there). I was surprised how good it looked seeing it on his wrist all week.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day today only has the Raymond Weil Maestro 2851-ST-00659 for $759. That's $250 less than the nearest other gray markets.

I kind of dig that subtle, around the outer dial calendar.

RW is notoriously evasive about their movements; I'm guessing this has some kind of Sellita in it.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

JamesWWIII said:


> Of course it was. There was never a doubt in my mind when I saw who the excited buyer was.


I remember when I had my first beer.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

I have been seeing these Italian made (so they claim anyway) thick leather bands from the sellers in China that I buy from once in a while (small things like bands etc) so I decided to bid on one to see what the quality was like. This vendor charges $3.99 for shipping so I noticed they were not selling for as much as the vendor with free shipping. Most of the other sellers bands were going for around $10 with some as high as $12 but not lower than about $7. I got this one for $7.25. It came with _four_ spring bars and a small spring bar tool (not fancy but nice to send out so a customer can do it themselves). I got the gold toned buckle since the Armitron watch I bought it for has a bit of gold trim. The buckle is a bit big for me but the band seems to be very nicely made but I am not sure how a tan band will look after a while. That will be the true test I guess. This is the vendor I used for this band. Oh, I ordered on May 29 and got it today! It takes longer than that for service from the East coast sometimes.

20mm Vogue Manual Thicken Khaki Genuine Leather Watch Bands Strap | eBay

This is the vendor that I also ordered from, they ship for free. At first the bidding was higher but now one can get them for under $7 with no trouble at all. I have a all black and a black and red stitch and one like the one below.

20mm New Men&apos;s HQ Thick Orange Line Dark Brown Leather Watch Band Strap Bracelet | eBay





















Are they really Italian? I have no idea. Does it really matter as long as they are good quality and super cheap? Not in the least.


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist 96B183 Wilton Chronograph
$239.99 @ Ashford
Bulova Precisionist 96B183 Men's Watch


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

ColdCactus said:


> Bulova Precisionist 96B183 Wilton Chronograph
> $239.99 @ Ashford
> Bulova Precisionist 96B183 Men's Watch


I have never bought from Ashford but most of the time one can get a better price on eBay. The Ashford price is FAR better than a retail price for sure....I saw this very model yesterday on sale at Sears for $289.

Bulova Precisionist Men&apos;s Quartz Watch Stainless Steel 96B183 | eBay

$199


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Bodyblue said:


> View attachment 4232242


Are the keepers also leather?


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> Are the keepers also leather?


Yes, the moveable one is stitched, not glued which I thought was nice. A teeeensy big crookedly stitched but stitched...lol That was the only flaw I could find on the entire band.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

And if James sniffs at the watch or the person, they must actually be worth considering.



JamesWWIII said:


> Of course it was. There was never a doubt in my mind when I saw who the excited buyer was.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Bodyblue said:


> View attachment 4232242


That's a killer strap/watch combo!
How's this thick leather treating you in the summer? It's really hot where I live.


----------



## LArunner (Jun 6, 2015)

Amazon Lightning Deals is having a sale tomorrow (5:30 pm PST, Prime Early Access) on the Orient Black Ray Raven.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

LArunner said:


> Amazon Lightning Deals is having a sale tomorrow morning (5:30 am PST, Prime Early Access) on the Orient Black Ray Raven.
> View attachment 4235074


I paid $179 for mine from Amazon back in January. I'm sure I'll be extremely jealous of the price some lucky folks are going to get on this one.

On the upside, I should have something similar hitting my doorstep tomorrow...


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

LArunner said:


> Amazon Lightning Deals is having a sale tomorrow morning (5:30 am PST, Prime Early Access) on the Orient Black Ray Raven.
> View attachment 4235074


I really wish that it was blue. :sigh:


----------



## Artytime (Jun 4, 2015)

Well since joining this forum 2 days ago, I have purchased 3 watches (with funds meant for items like gas and shoes, oh well). I can see I need to watch out. Ooo bad pun. The link above got me looking at this
Citizen Strap Eco-Drive 180 Men's Watch BM8180-03E - Jomashop and I pulled the trigger. $74 and free shipping is good, right?


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Artytime said:


> Well since joining this forum 2 days ago, I have purchased 3 watches (with funds meant for items like gas and shoes, oh well). I can see I need to watch out. Ooo bad pun. The link above got me looking at this
> Citizen Strap Eco-Drive 180 Men's Watch BM8180-03E - Jomashop and I pulled the trigger. $74 and free shipping is good, right?


That's a good price, but perhaps not the all-time bargain for that model. Amazon is probably as good of a pricing benchmark as any, so let me introduce you to camelecamelcamel.com

Citizen Men's BM8180-03E Eco-Drive Stainless Steel Watch with Green Canvas Band (B000EQS1JW) | Amazon price tracker / tracking, Amazon price history charts, Amazon price watches, Amazon price drop alerts | camelcamelcamel.com

You can see the price generally trending upwards over time, but about a year ago, there were a few times when you could pick it up about $10 cheaper. It does sound like you got as good of a deal right now as possible though.

One thing I'd mention, since I haven't seen a "Hi, I'm new here" thread is that particular model is pretty small, so just be aware.

P.S. welcome, and by all means do an introduction thread and share your collection/what you have incoming.

I'm sorry about your budget and going down this rabbit hole. It's probably going to be a while before you can eat something other than instant ramen.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> I'm sorry about your budget and going down this rabbit hole. It's probably going to be a while before you can eat something other than instant ramen.


I could finally eat 3 (three!) mini garlic croissants today. Well, until the next time..


----------



## LArunner (Jun 6, 2015)

ColdCactus said:


> I really wish that it was blue. :sigh:


Amazon had the Orient Blue Ray on stainless steel bracelet for $118 shipped 2 weeks ago. It was during their 20% off Memorial Day Weekend sale. Fathers Day is coming up you so you might get lucky and catch it on sale again.


----------



## nathanpyoung (Apr 18, 2015)

Success! Talked the wife into getting me a red bezel sea ram for Father's day  happy day! 

P. S. Ramen noodle cups + keurig coffee maker for instant hot water = win


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> That's a good price, but perhaps not the all-time bargain for that model. Amazon is probably as good of a pricing benchmark as any, so let me introduce you to camelecamelcamel.com


I've never heard of that site. I've always used thetracktor.com, so I'll have to investigate to see if one has an edge on the other.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

LArunner said:


> Amazon had the Orient Blue Ray on stainless steel bracelet for $118 shipped 2 weeks ago. It was during their 20% off Memorial Day Weekend sale. Fathers Day is coming up you so you might get lucky and catch it on sale again.


So that's two Rays in a week. I blew my wad early, but the Ray Raven is particularly desirable if the price drops (it tends to be a little overpriced.) There's a good chance you'll see a blue Ray or at least a blue or pepsi Mako, but you're not guaranteed to see them on bracelet.

The orange ray going for $83 on bracelet is a pretty good sign. These may well be some of the lowest prices until Black Friday season for the Ray/Mako...


----------



## LArunner (Jun 6, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> So that's two Rays in a week. I blew my wad early, but the Ray Raven is particularly desirable if the price drops (it tends to be a little overpriced.) There's a good chance you'll see a blue Ray or at least a blue or pepsi Mako, but you're not guaranteed to see them on bracelet.
> 
> The orange ray going for $83 on bracelet is a pretty good sign. These may well be some of the lowest prices until Black Friday season for the Ray/Mako...


I'm just speculating but with the upcoming release of the New Orient Mako USA Collection coming this summer, they might be trying to get rid of current stock. Here is a link to the original reddit thread for more info.







"The highly anticipated Mako USA collection is the newest rendition of Orient's flagship diver model. With assistance and suggestions from the watch community, the Mako USA is an updated version with a number of features including a scratch resistant sapphire crystal, solid endlinks, and a 120-click diving bezel. This new model also utilizes the highly revered Nemoto LumiNova® pigment which provides bright, long lasting lume. The Mako USA comes redesigned with a fresh diver look that's ready to hit the ground running (or the water for that matter) this summer. Available in Jet Black, Stark White, and Royal Blue." Orient


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

LArunner said:


> I'm just speculating but with the upcoming release of the New Orient Mako USA Collection coming this summer, they might be trying to get rid of current stock. Here is a link to the original reddit thread for more info.
> 
> View attachment 4235626
> "The highly anticipated Mako USA collection is the newest rendition of Orient's flagship diver model. With assistance and suggestions from the watch community, the Mako USA is an updated version with a number of features including a scratch resistant sapphire crystal, solid endlinks, and a 120-click diving bezel. This new model also utilizes the highly revered Nemoto LumiNova® pigment which provides bright, long lasting lume. The Mako USA comes redesigned with a fresh diver look that's ready to hit the ground running (or the water for that matter) this summer. Available in Jet Black, Stark White, and Royal Blue." Orient


Wow...Orient just addressed a ton of long-standing customer wishes (sapphire, solid end links, cooler bezel numerals) for the Mako, although I'm personally going to miss the arabic 12-6-9 indices, and I prefer the classic sword hands on the old Mako. There's not a whole lot now distinguishing this dial from the Ray.


----------



## Auspaul (Jun 5, 2013)

Benarus Megaladon $750 Kickstarter https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/stevral/benarus-megalodon-dive-watch


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

LArunner said:


> I'm just speculating but with the upcoming release of the New Orient Mako USA Collection coming this summer, they might be trying to get rid of current stock. Here is a link to the original reddit thread for more info.
> 
> View attachment 4235626
> "The highly anticipated Mako USA collection is the newest rendition of Orient's flagship diver model. With assistance and suggestions from the watch community, the Mako USA is an updated version with a number of features including a scratch resistant sapphire crystal, solid endlinks, and a 120-click diving bezel. This new model also utilizes the highly revered Nemoto LumiNova® pigment which provides bright, long lasting lume. The Mako USA comes redesigned with a fresh diver look that's ready to hit the ground running (or the water for that matter) this summer. Available in Jet Black, Stark White, and Royal Blue." Orient


Damn that white one's cool! I want that!


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

LArunner said:


> I'm just speculating but with the upcoming release of the New Orient Mako USA Collection coming this summer, they might be trying to get rid of current stock. Here is a link to the original reddit thread for more info.
> 
> View attachment 4235626
> "The highly anticipated Mako USA collection is the newest rendition of Orient's flagship diver model. With assistance and suggestions from the watch community, the Mako USA is an updated version with a number of features including a scratch resistant sapphire crystal, solid endlinks, and a 120-click diving bezel. This new model also utilizes the highly revered Nemoto LumiNova® pigment which provides bright, long lasting lume. The Mako USA comes redesigned with a fresh diver look that's ready to hit the ground running (or the water for that matter) this summer. Available in Jet Black, Stark White, and Royal Blue." Orient


I see a new Mako in my future


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Casio MTF-E002B-1AVCF "Classic" Chronograph for $82.99 at Amazon, their lowest price since August 2014.

Casio Men's MTF-E002B-1AVCF "Classic" Chronograph Watch with Black Resin Band | Amazon.com

Please note 51 mm case, almost as big as a Luftwaffe B-Uhr (thanks to cmorche at relojes-especiales.com for the color photograph).


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

KarmaToBurn said:


> I see a new Mako in my future


nice line-up Orient. I'm sure the M Force Delta and Mako USA will compete well against their Seiko brothers.


----------



## JKomp316 (Jan 13, 2010)

LArunner said:


> I'm just speculating but with the upcoming release of the New Orient Mako USA Collection coming this summer, they might be trying to get rid of current stock. Here is a link to the original reddit thread for more info.
> 
> View attachment 4235626
> "The highly anticipated Mako USA collection is the newest rendition of Orient's flagship diver model. With assistance and suggestions from the watch community, the Mako USA is an updated version with a number of features including a scratch resistant sapphire crystal, solid endlinks, and a 120-click diving bezel. This new model also utilizes the highly revered Nemoto LumiNova® pigment which provides bright, long lasting lume. The Mako USA comes redesigned with a fresh diver look that's ready to hit the ground running (or the water for that matter) this summer. Available in Jet Black, Stark White, and Royal Blue." Orient


But why didn't they get rid of that big wart day button? :think:


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

LArunner said:


> I'm just speculating but with the upcoming release of the New Orient Mako USA Collection coming this summer, they might be trying to get rid of current stock. Here is a link to the original reddit thread for more info.
> 
> View attachment 4235626
> "The highly anticipated Mako USA collection is the newest rendition of Orient's flagship diver model. With assistance and suggestions from the watch community, the Mako USA is an updated version with a number of features including a scratch resistant sapphire crystal, solid endlinks, and a 120-click diving bezel. This new model also utilizes the highly revered Nemoto LumiNova pigment which provides bright, long lasting lume. The Mako USA comes redesigned with a fresh diver look that's ready to hit the ground running (or the water for that matter) this summer. Available in Jet Black, Stark White, and Royal Blue." Orient


I like the current one much better. Good if they're clearing out some stock, I'll happily pick up a blue and maybe an orange as well.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

KarmaToBurn said:


> I see a new Mako in my future


Missed this, but I'll add the white to my collection. Nice improvement over original Mako.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

I wish they would make the new mako in the curator grey dial. That would be smokin'.


----------



## Capital_Ex (May 15, 2014)

Londo Mollari said:


> Casio MTF-E002B-1AVCF "Classic" Chronograph for $82.99 at Amazon, their lowest price since August 2014.
> 
> Casio Men's MTF-E002B-1AVCF "Classic" Chronograph Watch with Black Resin Band | Amazon.com
> 
> Please note 51 mm case, almost as big as a Luftwaffe B-Uhr (thanks to cmorche at relojes-especiales.com for the color photograph).


I really like this one, shame Amazon will not ship to my location. Why Amazon, why?:-|


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

JamesWWIII said:


> Wow...Orient just addressed a ton of long-standing customer wishes (sapphire, solid end links, cooler bezel numerals) for the Mako, although I'm personally going to miss the arabic 12-6-9 indices, and I prefer the classic sword hands on the old Mako. There's not a whole lot now distinguishing this dial from the Ray.


If they only offered in sapphire, would round out perfection...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> If they only offered in sapphire, would round out perfection...


No, I like it as it is - it keeps the price low, and its not like mineral crystals are that easy to scratch. You can get a sapphire crystal upgrade for not much more if you so desire. This is not a primary watch for most people, and only gets worn occasionally, so I don't this to be expensive. However, the new one has hideous hands and markers, its becoming more like the Ray, and I strongly prefer the older Makos with the 3-6-9 dial.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

*Casio Men's PRW-2500T-7CR Pro Trek Tough Solar Digital Sport Watch*

 The Amazon Price for _Casio Men's PRW-2500T-7CR Pro Trek Tough Solar Digital Sport Watch_ has dropped at Amazon. Additionally, our system has determined that the current price is *the best price* as it is the lowest price we've seen on this product. 



    
Desired PriceCurrent PriceDifferencePurchase at Amazon *$217.29* * $215.99 Prime * * $1.30 * *BUY NOW* Edit or delete this watch *Best Price*
 Information current as of Jun 05, 2015 11:02 PM, PDT. Or view the price history before buying


----------



## eldd (Jul 2, 2012)

Recoil Rob said:


> *Casio Men's PRW-2500T-7CR Pro Trek Tough Solar Digital Sport Watch*
> 
> The Amazon Price for _Casio Men's PRW-2500T-7CR Pro Trek Tough Solar Digital Sport Watch_ has dropped at Amazon. Additionally, our system has determined that the current price is *the best price* as it is the lowest price we've seen on this product.
> 
> ...


I really miss their 20% off with e-mail subscription!


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

I'll let the discussion of the new mako end except to point out that it will have sapphire and solid end links. I want the white dial with a blue bezel.....

Back to the deals!


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

Gilt.com has a pretty nice looking 6-slot leather watch roll for $59.














It's also available in brown. Deal is good for the next 2 days and 16 hours.


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

$123.99 Available now if you have Prime, if not, you have to wait 30 minutes.



LArunner said:


> Amazon Lightning Deals is having a sale tomorrow (5:30 pm PST, Prime Early Access) on the Orient Black Ray Raven.
> View attachment 4235074


----------



## sturner333 (Feb 15, 2010)

Can you get automatic notifications when there are lightening deals?


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

sturner333 said:


> Can you get automatic notifications when there are lightening deals?


You can sign up for the RSS feed, but trust me on this, you do not want to do that. You will get hundreds of notifications in your RSS reader every day, and 1 or 2 will be for watches, and maybe 1 a week you will even bother to read.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Casio-GWM5610-1-G-Shock-Solar-Watch/dp/B007RWZHXO

IMHO the best G-shock currently out there and at $81 a steal for the money

http://www.amazon.com/Casio-GWM5610-1-G-Shock-Solar-Watch/dp/B007RWZHXO










Sent from my magic brick


----------



## JKomp316 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ashford has a nice sale on Hamiltons.

Hamilton, Khaki Aviation Auto, Men's Watch, Stainless Steel Case, Leather Strap, Swiss Mechanical Automatic (Self-Winding), H76565835
*$298* after coupon code *affkhaki298*


----------



## LArunner (Jun 6, 2015)

Amazon Lightning Deals. Seiko SNKM95 Amazon Exclusive. $59.50 / Only 30min left


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Hat tip to Slick Deals ... Gemnation has the Revue Thommen Airspeed in blue (gorgeous!) or black for $674 with the coupon code 'slickd25.' That's $300 to $400 less than most other gray market sites. Valjoux 7750 movement.















Revue Thommen Air speed Mens Watch Model: 16051.6535

Revue Thommen Air speed Mens Watch Model: 16051.6537


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Hat tip to Slick Deals ... Gemnation has the Revue Thommen Airspeed in blue (gorgeous!) or black for $674 with the coupon code 'slickd25.' That's $300 to $400 less than most other gray market sites. Valjoux 7750 movement.
> 
> View attachment 4249898
> View attachment 4249906
> ...


That at is an awesome deal!

Ita


----------



## jd800 (Nov 14, 2014)

https://www.jackthreads.com/breda/watches/analog/the-bond--leather-watch/products/159507

Panerai homage for $40 with promo code "BITE." Potentially worth checking out, I've never bought a Breda watch but they seem like decent enough, super affordable grab-and-go quartz pieces.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice looking and a appears to be a really decent deal, but someone please explain to me how 40mm constitutes an "XLarge" watch, LOL???


WorthTheWrist said:


> Hat tip to Slick Deals ... Gemnation has the Revue Thommen Airspeed in blue (gorgeous!) or black for $674 with the coupon code 'slickd25.' That's $300 to $400 less than most other gray market sites. Valjoux 7750 movement.
> 
> View attachment 4249898
> View attachment 4249906
> ...


----------



## Pharmy (May 21, 2015)

An Amazon seller has the Citizen BU2010-57L for $70 - this has been sitting around $260 for a while (SRP $350). Quite nice dress/casual eco-drive with blue dial, although quite large at 44mm.









Citizen Men's BU2010-57L Dress Analog Display Japanese Quartz Silver Watch | Amazon.com

There's a few wrist shots on WUS as well:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/citizen-mens-dress-bu2010-57l-1443322.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/first-real-watch-citizen-bu2010-57l-1072949.html

Looks pretty nice for $70! I picked one up.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

$105 with free shipping

Citizen Men's JR4051-54L Sailhawk










http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-JR405...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00KCF82VM


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Marathon has 35% off select models with promo code FATHER2015
Models with the discount are
Chronograph Pilot
Jumbo Diver's LGP
Large Bilingual Diver's Automatic with Day & Date
All General Purpose Quartz, General Purpose Quartz with Date and General Purpose Quartz with MaraGlo
Promo expires June 21st


----------



## John Bowring (Jun 2, 2015)

Just saw that the Casio PRW-3500 is on sale at amazon for $164 -- the lowest it has ever been -- as of today, June 8th.









Casio Men's PRW-3500-1CR Atomic Resin and Titanium Digital Watch (B00U17VQPA) | Amazon price tracker / tracking, Amazon price history charts, Amazon price watches, Amazon price drop alerts | camelcamelcamel.com


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> $105 with free shipping
> 
> Citizen Men's JR4051-54L Sailhawk
> 
> ...


It comes up at $231 for me?


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Must have been some sort of mistake in the system. I ordered one and got a confirmation of my order, but now it doesn't show up under "My Orders" anymore.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

yankeexpress said:


> $105 with free shipping
> 
> Citizen Men's JR4051-54L Sailhawk
> 
> ...


This shows up as $393. Was it a lightning deal?


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

bvc2005 said:


> This shows up as $393. Was it a lightning deal?


No. The watch gods saw the one watch that Yankeeexpress does not own. They decided to tempt him, and him alone.


----------



## Watchfreaklove (Jun 8, 2015)

Nice


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

nello said:


> No. The watch gods saw the one watch that Yankeeexpress does not own. They decided to tempt him, and him alone.


The watch gods play by their own rules. We WIS mortals are helpless. Sigh...


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

KarmaToBurn said:


> It comes up at $231 for me?


$393 for me. Dumb Amazon algorithms.


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

Sorry if this has already been posted. Just picked up a Prometheus Sailfish for $309. No charge on shipping. Placed it this morning and it should be here by mid week. The company was extremely helpful with all of my questions. All they have left in the Sailfish is the blue I ordered.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

bvc2005 said:


> This shows up as $393. Was it a lightning deal?


Nevermind, I found my order. I Ordered it under my wife's account. Apparently the order went through fine. I guess the $105 seller just ran out of inventory.


----------



## drewcandraw (Dec 15, 2014)

it's still 105, i just added to my cart. Seller is Fred Myer Jewelers


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

jmarkpatton said:


> Nevermind, I found my order. I Ordered it under my wife's account. Apparently the order went through fine. I guess the $105 seller just ran out of inventory.


I hope our US members jump on this deal. Meyers does not ship to Canada. It's back to work for me...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

That Citizen is a beautiful watch. And that seems like an amazing deal. I just can't justify it, having got the Alpina sailing watch on that Gemnation mega-deal not long ago.

Restraint .... restraint ...


----------



## Capital_Ex (May 15, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> $105 with free shipping
> 
> Citizen Men's JR4051-54L Sailhawk
> 
> ...


I want this, would have been awesome treat for my birthday. I added to cart and then......sigh it does not ship to Canada. Nooooo....*^&^*%....

I'm lost for words, can"t believe my luck.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Capital_Ex said:


> I want this, would have been awesome treat for my birthday. I added to cart and then......sigh it does not ship to Canada. Nooooo....*^&^*%....
> 
> I'm lost for words, can"t believe my luck.


I feel for you.
I cried me a river earlier.


----------



## LArunner (Jun 6, 2015)

Orient Fathers Day Sale, 50% off all watches with code FATHERSDAY15! Ends June 21, 2015


----------



## Anthony A. Marrone II (May 25, 2015)

bvc2005 said:


> I feel for you.
> I cried me a river earlier.


Not coming up for me. Lists for 393.75.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Anthony A. Marrone II said:


> Not coming up for me. Lists for 393.75.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think Meyers has depleted its stock.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't know whether this is a good buy or not. I only know it's selling for less than it usually does. I know it's quartz. But it's beautiful. And it's been kind of nagging at me all day since seeing it.

Bulova Air Warden for J. Crew, 30% off ($154) with the coupon code SHOPNOW.

https://www.jcrew.com/mens_category...slYtTotBJY1-aINs4iSTcaAhy78P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds









Wow, do I love that vintage military look. Supposedly with a lot of lume and a more doable 38.5mm case size.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I don't know whether this is a good buy or not. I only know it's selling for less than it usually does. I know it's quartz. But it's beautiful. And it's been kind of nagging at me all day since seeing it.
> 
> Bulova Air Warden for J. Crew, 30% off ($154) with the coupon code SHOPNOW.
> 
> ...


I'll assume it's the reflection off the inside of the case, but that dial looks horribly off-center.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Citizen nighthawk on strap for $159. This is the international version with the really nice engraved case, I bought mine from this seller via eBay 2 years ago and have no complaints. http://www.dutyfreeislandshop.com/c...master-nighthawk-euro-mens-pilots-nylon-watch

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## JKomp316 (Jan 13, 2010)

bvc2005 said:


> I think Meyers has depleted its stock.


sold out of everything marked 80% off. there are still some pulsars left...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

JamesWWIII said:


> I'll assume it's the reflection off the inside of the case, but that dial looks horribly off-center.


I'm fairly sure that's crystal distortion. Looks OK here:


----------



## Keye Skware (Jun 12, 2014)

LArunner said:


> Orient Fathers Day Sale, 50% off all watches with code FATHERSDAY15! Ends June 21, 2015
> 
> View attachment 4263794


All the good Orient Stars are conveniently out of stock.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Infantry Diver $12.95


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Drat. Me and my stupid work habit cost me a Sailhawk I've been trying to snag for a year. That's it. I'm quitting work to browse this thread full time!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Drat. Me and my stupid work habit cost me a Sailhawk I've been trying to snag for a year. That's it. I'm quitting work to browse this thread full time!


CamelCamelCamel alerted me to it at $231 by email this morning because the Sailhawk was in my Amazon wishlist, along with dozens of other items I am interested in.

When I clicked the link to Amazon to my amazement it was actually $105 from Fred Meyers Jewelers and stayed that way for a few hours. That was when I posted it earlier in this thread.

Did not buy it as I prefer the blue version and was not in a buying mood today. (actually have 2 older Sailhawks that are both broken from hard use while racing the boat)

Glad a couple folks were able to snag the black version for $105.

Highly recommend CamelCamelCamel


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

bvc2005 said:


> The watch gods play by their own rules. We WIS mortals are helpless. Sigh...


The Quebecois in the family keep a postbox at a USPS near the Canadian border and the friendly Postmaster lets them send Amazon to the street address of the Post Office and signs for them. Of course they probably still have to pay Canadian Customs fees on the way back home to Canada, or not.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

maybe we should take shifts, and cover for each other...


ChiefWahoo said:


> Drat. Me and my stupid work habit cost me a Sailhawk I've been trying to snag for a year. That's it. I'm quitting work to browse this thread full time!


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

deleted


----------



## kapp'n (Sep 15, 2012)

Amazon has 20% off select watches with code JUSTFORDAD


----------



## ScottmanZ (Feb 25, 2015)

Ashford has to 77% Off Father's Day Watches Sale with coupon code "*DMFATHER" *Free shipping, ends 6/21


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

ScottmanZ said:


> Ashford has to 77% Off Father's Day Watches Sale with coupon code "*DMFATHER" *Free shipping, ends 6/21


Just be warned that it is 77% off the "Ashford" price, not the listed figure.

Example: The Edox Les Vaubert is listed as $1475 MSRP, Ashford listed price, $560, Normal Sale price $399, Father's day sale price with code added at checkout? $288

Can they make it any more confusing???


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

MP83 said:


> Citizen nighthawk on strap for $159. This is the international version with the really nice engraved case, I bought mine from this seller via eBay 2 years ago and have no complaints. http://www.dutyfreeislandshop.com/c...master-nighthawk-euro-mens-pilots-nylon-watch
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


I'm tempted to buy it and swap backs with my US Nighthawk and then sell it. Is it gonna fit for sure?


----------



## rosebudd (Jun 6, 2015)

Just snagged an Orient Steem open heart for $97.50 shipped. Great deal! Thanks guys


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Affordable black dress watch alert: Island Watch has the Orient Symphony automatic on sale for $85:

Orient Symphony Automatic Dress Watch with Black Dial, Stainless Steel Case #ER27006B









Four bucks more for the "black ion-plated" case:

Orient Symphony Automatic Dress Watch with Black Dial, Black PVD Case #ER27001B


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

The Rado D-Star 200 is $839 after discounts. Plus using Befrugal I think you can get an additional 8% cash back at Ashford.

$771.88.....that seems like a great price for a very unique dressy dive watch!

Jomashop has it for $1346 and I found one on Ebay for $790 but does not appear to be from AD. So possibly $18 less from an AD with an actual return policy if you just hated it.......where can I find $772.....hmmmmm?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Was just going to post this, along with my usual recommendation "_worth every penny_." The leather strap version is definitely the preferred option as the steel bracelet is horrible (rolled links if you can believe it). Can't speak to the quality of this leather but easily replaced at 22mm and you end up with a simple, elegant dress watch. Can't tell here but the sunburst is stunning, and is more charcoal gray than black.



WorthTheWrist said:


> Affordable black dress watch alert: Island Watch has the Orient Symphony automatic on sale for $85:
> 
> Orient Symphony Automatic Dress Watch with Black Dial, Stainless Steel Case #ER27006B
> 
> ...


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Is this any better than the closeout they have been running for a while now?

thanks,

Rob



HammyMan37 said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted. Just picked up a Prometheus Sailfish for $309. No charge on shipping. Placed it this morning and it should be here by mid week. The company was extremely helpful with all of my questions. All they have left in the Sailfish is the blue I ordered.
> View attachment 4260218


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Even better, if you prefer the Orient without the crown logo, the Capital day/date version is $79!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

DSlocum said:


> Even better, if you prefer the Orient without the crown logo, the Capital day/date version is $79!


But quartz instead of auto, for those for whom that matters.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> The Rado D-Star 200 is $839 after discounts. Plus using Befrugal I think you can get an additional 8% cash back at Ashford.
> 
> $771.88.....that seems like a great price for a very unique dressy dive watch!
> 
> Jomashop has it for $1346 and I found one on Ebay for $790 but does not appear to be from AD. So possibly $18 less from an AD with an actual return policy if you just hated it.......where can I find $772.....hmmmmm?


Is this on Ashford? I tried using the DMFATHER code and am still getting $1100 and change.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

^ It seems like $771 is the total savings, not the price of the Rado D star, or I would have one on the way already.


----------



## Luskar (Jan 12, 2012)

This one is 848$:

Rado D-Star R15959159 Men's Watch

Plus the 8% cash-back the other guy was talking about, you get it for 780$.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Luskar said:


> This one is 848$:
> 
> Rado D-Star R15959159 Men's Watch
> 
> Plus the 8% cash-back the other guy was talking about, you get it for 780$.


That's it! I'm not sure the 8% deal works but even 848 is a good price on that watch!


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

All of my various orders from Amazon via Fred Meyer were cancelled due to a "technical" issue.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> That's it! I'm not sure the 8% deal works but even 848 is a good price on that watch!


Ah, I was looking at the blue dial with the metal bracelet. At around $1000 still a good deal.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

DrVenkman said:


> Ah, I was looking at the blue dial with the metal bracelet. At around $1000 still a good deal.


Just wait till Bradjhomes sells his (he eventually will). I have first dibs on it, but I can't get it any longer so you can have my spot.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

BrandonR said:


> All of my various orders from Amazon via Fred Meyer were cancelled due to a "technical" issue.


Well that's interesting. How's it going for everybody else who jumped on that Citizen deal?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> Just wait till Bradjhomes sells his (he eventually will). I have first dibs on it, but I can't get it any longer so you can have my spot.


Eventually, maybe. But not yet.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Just wait till Bradjhomes sells his (he eventually will). I have first dibs on it, but I can't get it any longer so you can have my spot.


Haha. Yes. I'm still on the fence, so it makes me think it's a no go for now. Trying to decide which Stowa I want...


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Well that's interesting. How's it going for everybody else who jumped on that Citizen deal?


I bought two. They cancelled one last night. The other is still active. Although it sounds like it will soon be cancelled.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeremiah Gatbonton (Aug 12, 2014)

35% off Marathon watches for Father's Day

Code: FATHER2015

https://www.marathonwatch.com/search/category/29


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Well that's interesting. How's it going for everybody else who jumped on that Citizen deal?


I ordered 2 from Amazon, and 3 from their website. No cancellations so far, and my debit card has been charged for both, we'll see...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BDC said:


> I ordered 2 from Amazon, and 3 from their website. No cancellations so far, and my debit card has been charged for both, we'll see...


You are brave to use a debit card online, like an open channel to your money. Use only credit cards to be safe.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Used as a Visa CC, no worries.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Zenith Captain Winsor (El Primero chronograph with an annual calendar complication), for $4995 on Ashford, with coupon code "DMZEN4995"

Zenith Captain 03-2070-4054-22-C708 Men's Watch


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Jomadeals.com has the Casio G-Shock GA100-1A1CR for $59. I'd be all over it if I didn't pick up a different model recently. In fact I still might...









EDIT: Bought one. I may give it to my brother for his birthday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

BDC said:


> I ordered 2 from Amazon, and 3 from their website. No cancellations so far, and my debit card has been charged for both, we'll see...


I had no idea they had a direct website. So I looked them up..I'll be darned, they are in Gainesville, Ga....Two exits up from my house. What the heck is taking so long on shipping?


----------



## Mattface (Feb 20, 2015)

jmarkpatton said:


> I had no idea they had a direct website. So I looked them up..I'll be darned, they are in Gainesville, Ga....Two exits up from my house. What the heck is taking so long on shipping?


Maybe you should go knock on their door and ask them.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah I don't care to mess with the general public enough to go up there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

platinumEX said:


> Jomadeals.com has the Casio G-Shock GA100-1A1CR for $59. I'd be all over it if I didn't pick up a different model recently. In fact I still might...
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4280834&d=1433940430"]
> 
> ...


Welp, I wasn't PLANNING on buying a watch today but...


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

platinumEX said:


> Jomadeals.com has the Casio G-Shock GA100-1A1CR for $59. I'd be all over it if I didn't pick up a different model recently. In fact I still might...
> 
> View attachment 4280834
> 
> ...


Oooh! Quinn's watch (from Homeland)! Must....resist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoboardp (Apr 15, 2015)

I had the ga100 in my cart. Went to check out... out of stock =\


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

snoboardp said:


> I had the ga100 in my cart. Went to check out... out of stock =\


lucky for me that by the time i checked this thread, it was out of stock. i would have been tempted by this one.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks again for posting the orange mako! The bracelet is nice but I have a hard time imagining this watch on anything other than mesh; maybe a black nato some day. Bracelet will stay in the plastic for now.


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

It's been posted but I thought I would post it again:

Orient USA is having a 50% off promo for Father's Day. Code is Fathersday15

Just ordered a beautiful rose gold sun and moon and can't wait for it to arrive!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Timex on eBay @19.00 shipped.
http://m.ebay.com/itm/261818758095?...5a25d22b8d6&rpp_icid=557620cde4b0d519312b05d0


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

nello said:


> Timex on eBay @19.00 shipped.
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/261818758095?...5a25d22b8d6&rpp_icid=557620cde4b0d519312b05d0


Buyer beware: this watch has telemeter and tachy on the dial, but no chrono hand to actually use them.


----------



## eldd (Jul 2, 2012)

Frederique Constant FC303MC4P6B2 Automatic for $555 after 20% OFF at Amazon.com (NO 3rd party seller).
http://www.amazon.com/Frederique-Co...ic/dp/B006JAGY0A/ref=sr_1_1?m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s


----------



## Anthony A. Marrone II (May 25, 2015)

I just pulled the trigger on the Orient rose gold Sun & Moon as well. Thanks a lot papa_E


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

Bodyblue said:


> View attachment 4267474
> Infantry Diver $12.95


Where can I find that one, Bodyblue?

Thanks.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

papa_E said:


> It's been posted but I thought I would post it again:
> 
> Orient USA is having a 50% off promo for Father's Day. Code is Fathersday15
> 
> ...


You guys are evil. just pulled the trigger on the Rose Gold Sun and Moon
Gold watches not usually my thing but there is a gap for one in my collection. Also I normally don't like the Orient logo on their watches but I think it looks ok on the watch.


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

garf666 said:


> You guys are evil. just pulled the trigger on the Rose Gold Sun and Moon
> Gold watches not usually my thing but there is a gap for one in my collection. Also I normally don't like the Orient logo on their watches but I think it looks ok on the watch.


Lovely, I bought mine for the very same reason!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Orient Marshall at half price of $125! That is a steal.. couldn't resist and got the green one. These are hard to find elsewhere.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Costco appears to have done a bulk buy on one of the "Drive" AR 2.0 chronographs in red:

http://www.costco.com/Citizen-Eco-Drive-Ion-Plated-Men's-Chronograph-Watch.product.100157169.html

It has a big display at my local Costco separate from the watch case, so those are usually the ones being done in bulk. The price I'm seeing as a member is $129 ($149 with $20 instant rebate.) The thing is that Red appears to be an exclusive color (?) to Costco, but the blue, green and black versions go for about $206 on Amazon and in the low $200s at other places I've checked. If red is your thing and you're a Costco member, then this may be your chance to get an exclusive version for about 40% off street compared to the other versions.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

arislan said:


> Orient Marshall at half price of $125! That is a steal.. couldn't resist and got the green one. These are hard to find elsewhere.


The silver dial Orient Marshall is $119 w/free shipping through an Amazon seller.

http://www.amazon.com/Orient-Marshall-FEM7E002W-Stainless-Automatic/dp/B007S3FQOC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nathanpyoung (Apr 18, 2015)

just got my deep blue early father's day gift in yesterday and I'm loving it so much I might want to get it in blue. Dad15 to get 40 % off on their website.




























I also got the PU bracelet with the discount which is basically this one: http://www.amazon.com/Panatime-Waterproof-Bracelet-Screw--Adjustable/dp/B00T6RL6PG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1434029139&sr=8-2&keywords=24mm+pu+bracelet








But with deep blue etched on it that ended up being much cheaper than the generic one on amazon with the dad15 discount.


----------



## eesti (Apr 3, 2015)

garf666 said:


> You guys are evil. just pulled the trigger on the Rose Gold Sun and Moon
> Gold watches not usually my thing but there is a gap for one in my collection. Also I normally don't like the Orient logo on their watches but I think it looks ok on the watch.


hey guys that sun/moon is not a moonphase right? its jsut am/pm indicator (and a quite beautiful one at that)


----------



## sgtiger (Feb 13, 2007)

papa_E said:


> It's been posted but I thought I would post it again:
> 
> Orient USA is having a 50% off promo for Father's Day. Code is Fathersday15
> 
> Just ordered a beautiful rose gold sun and moon and can't wait for it to arrive!


Thank you! I've been wanting one of these, but in silver!


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Intrepid04 said:


> Where can I find that one, Bodyblue?
> 
> Thanks.


US Infantry Army Mens Black Date Lume Dial Sport Luxury Quartz Wrist Watch Nylon | eBay

They also have a polished SS case with Green NATO for around the same price.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

I was in my local Wal Mart and they have a ton of clearance Casio solars (around $20-25) and Timex expeditions. WM and most other retailers do their mark-downs on Weds so look on Thursday mornings for the best deals in clearance.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation has the Frederique Constant FC-396SB6B6 "Peking to Paris" vintage rally racing automatic chronograph, panda version, for *$1,066*. That's $400 to $900 less than other gray-market sites. Modified Valjoux 7750. Stunning watch. (Racking brain furiously to determine how I can pull off another thousand-dollar watch...)

Frederique Constant Vintage Rally Racing Peking to Paris Mens Watch Model: FC-396SB6B6


----------



## J-Rob (Apr 4, 2012)

Citizen BJ7000-52E Nighthawk Eco Drive Pilot Men's Date Stainless Steel - Newegg.com

Not a bad deal on a Nighthawk with free shipping.


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

I thought I saw a Doxa deal, but can't find it. Am I crazy?


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gemnation has the Frederique Constant FC-396SB6B6 "Peking to Paris" vintage rally racing automatic chronograph, panda version, for *$1,066*. That's $400 to $900 less than other gray-market sites. Modified Valjoux 7750. Stunning watch. (Racking brain furiously to determine how I can pull off another thousand-dollar watch...)
> 
> Frederique Constant Vintage Rally Racing Peking to Paris Mens Watch Model: FC-396SB6B6
> 
> View attachment 4292850


Damn! That is smokin'.


----------



## JKomp316 (Jan 13, 2010)

Russian Diver Watch Self Winding VOSTOK Wateproof 2416 710433 BBs US | eBay

IMHO this is a good deal for a rugged timepiece with an attractive custom bezel. Bracelet is still garbage though...


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

eesti said:


> hey guys that sun/moon is not a moonphase right? its jsut am/pm indicator (and a quite beautiful one at that)


Yes, just an AM/PM indicator. Useful because it's easier to look down at your wrist than to turn your neck and look out the window. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

That 40% off at Deep Blue seems to be a great deal....it puts most of the Sea Ram 500 line from $125 and up


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

papa_E said:


> It's been posted but I thought I would post it again:
> 
> Orient USA is having a 50% off promo for Father's Day. Code is Fathersday15
> 
> ...


That IS gorgeous!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Totally dig this Hamilton X-Patrol and at $712.52 after the additional 6% through ChubbyWallet, it seems like quite the steal. However, I need another 7750 movement (got 3 already, plus a 7753) like I need another sexual harassment allegation Ashford: Hamilton Men's Khaki Aviation X-Patrol Auto Chrono Watch Was: $1695 Now: $758. offer


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Just a caution for other bargain seekers. If you see this apparent bargain on Amazon don't buy it. You will receive an $80 Ben and Son quartz watch.

It is described and pictured as a discontinued Jacques Lemans watch that should contain a Valjoux 7750 and have an alligator strap listing at $145. Obviously too good to be true.
http://www.amazon.com/Jacques-Leman...F8&qid=1434065755&sr=8-3&keywords=ben+and+son


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Weston1 said:


> Just a caution for other bargain seekers. If you see this apparent bargain on Amazon don't buy it. You will receive an $80 Ben and Son quartz watch.
> 
> It is described and pictured as a discontinued Jacques Lemans watch that should contain a Valjoux 7750 and have an alligator strap listing at $145. Obviously too good to be true.
> http://www.amazon.com/Jacques-Leman...F8&qid=1434065755&sr=8-3&keywords=ben+and+son


Nice thing about Amazon is you can return it easily... and be sure to both give a review stating that it is a bait & switch and complain to Amazon about the seller. They take that stuff seriously.

Who was the seller anyway? World Deal or RDBrands? World Deal is new, no rating, but the other has a 95% positive.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

$100 off Timex Ironman One+ GPS wrist-computer thingie. If you are in to that kind of thing.


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

DSlocum said:


> Nice thing about Amazon is you can return it easily... and be sure to both give a review stating that it is a bait & switch and complain to Amazon about the seller. They take that stuff seriously.
> 
> Who was the seller anyway? World Deal or RDBrands? World Deal is new, no rating, but the other has a 95% positive.


I'm guessing they are the same and maybe a front for a more established seller or just sell for a wholesaler. The new seller has a very large inventory and some very expensive watches. This really looks like a listing error since most prices are in line. I figured it was most likely a price mistake, super clearance since no one else offers this model or what happened, which is wrong description attached to a cheap watch. There was only one seller yesterday, so I think they are the same.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Push comes to shove, Amazon will get themselves involved if a merchant tries to screw you. Try to work it out with the actual seller but get Amazon involved early in case you need them.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

And from Amazon directly, there's going to be a nice Bulova MarineStar chrono (blue bezel, white dial) on Gold Box sale at 7:30 AM EDT/6:30 CDT/4:30 PDC (sorry) with 30 minutes earlier if you're a Prime member. This is listed for sale from Amazon directly and the current price is $160 which is already aggressive. Normal street price for these is usually closer to the high $100s or $200.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I6D5TTA

I don't know how low it's going to go, but anywhere <$130 is a steal, IMHO.


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> Nice thing about Amazon is you can return it easily... and be sure to both give a review stating that it is a bait & switch and complain to Amazon about the seller. They take that stuff seriously.
> 
> Who was the seller anyway? World Deal or RDBrands? World Deal is new, no rating, but the other has a 95% positive.


I recall having read somewhere around the lines of this forum that an eBay seller with less than 99.8% rating it's just not trusty. I thought it may have been a typo but apparently it may be true (if this's the case that both sellers are the same).


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> And from Amazon directly, there's going to be a nice Bulova MarineStar chrono (blue bezel, white dial) on Gold Box sale at 7:30 AM EDT/6:30 CDT/4:30 PDC (sorry) with 30 minutes earlier if you're a Prime member. This is listed for sale from Amazon directly and the current price is $160 which is already aggressive. Normal street price for these is usually closer to the high $100s or $200.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I6D5TTA
> 
> I don't know how low it's going to go, but anywhere <$130 is a steal, IMHO.


Do you know if the bezel is rotational? (or stationary, as stated in the Amazon specifications, which is often contradictory or misleading).


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Intrepid04 said:


> Do you know if the bezel is rotational? (or stationary, as stated in the Amazon specifications, which is often contradictory or misleading).


I believe it does rotate. I saw the olive color version at TJMaxx a few weeks back for $159. Has a nice weight and presence to it.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I order a lot from Amazon. Whether that's a factor in the level of customer service I have no idea but I've had issued maybe once a year at the most and Amazon has just refunded me, no questions asked, every time.


----------



## DanOK (Jan 24, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> I order a lot from Amazon. Whether that's a factor in the level of customer service I have no idea but I've had issued maybe once a year at the most and Amazon has just refunded me, no questions asked, every time.


+1


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Intrepid04 said:


> Do you know if the bezel is rotational? (or stationary, as stated in the Amazon specifications, which is often contradictory or misleading).


I've never seen a Bulova diver where the bezel didn't rotate and their bezel feel is usually good. I'm pretty sure I've handled that specific version in person, but I can't swear my life to it. They make a lot of stuff...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

$97 delivered on Amazon
All TITANIUM 44mm model 17018, automatic NH35. Bigger and light weight version of the 8926.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> $97 delivered on Amazon
> All TITANIUM 44mm model 17018, automatic NH35. Bigger and light weight version of the 8926.


Nice! Same face color as mine...

Not sure just why so many have it in for Invicta....if one sticks to their pro Divers, they are a very very nice looking and built watch. The only complaint I have with my new one is that the bezel is difficult to grip and turn.....other than that, I love it.


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

Bodyblue said:


> Nice! Same face color as mine...
> 
> Not sure just why so many have it in for Invicta....if one sticks to their pro Divers, they are a very very nice looking and built watch. The only complaint I have with my new one is that the bezel is difficult to grip and turn.....other than that, I love it.
> View attachment 4299466


I have no real issue of the quality of their divers. I don't like the branding on the side of the case, and I don't want to go to the effort of removing it. Like when I ordered my new Jeep and told them I don't want a sticker on the back of it advertising for the dealership unless they are going to pay me a royalty.


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

Bodyblue said:


> Nice! Same face color as mine...
> 
> Not sure just why so many have it in for Invicta....if one sticks to their pro Divers, they are a very very nice looking and built watch. The only complaint I have with my new one is that the bezel is difficult to grip and turn.....other than that, I love it.


I have an 8926ob and it's a great watch but, this is why so many don't like Invicta: 









Seriously, WTF is this monstrosity?


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Intrepid04 said:


> I recall having read somewhere around the lines of this forum that an eBay seller with less than 99.8% rating it's just not trusty. I thought it may have been a typo but apparently it may be true (if this's the case that both sellers are the same).


I wouldn't apply that percentage across the board without looking at the feedback first. I've seen plenty of instances where sellers had a lower percentage simply because there was one obvious mistake (positive comments with a negative rating for instance) dragging a small number of feedbacks down.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

ColdCactus said:


> I have an 8926ob and it's a great watch but, this is why so many don't like Invicta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it is Swiss made! AND 99.99% off on sale!


----------



## towne (May 1, 2011)

_Time _itself would deny knowing this watch.


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

That Invicta is somewhat conservative compared to the one pound, 55mm, $1,900, Bolt Zeus Tria that I saw on TV the other day. Seriously...


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Intrepid04 said:


> I recall having read somewhere around the lines of this forum that an eBay seller with less than 99.8% rating it's just not trusty. I thought it may have been a typo but apparently it may be true (if this's the case that both sellers are the same).


I have seen vendors with 99%+ feedback selling redialed frankencrap as used.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

AVI-8 Lancaster, $50 off! Now $90 on Amazon gold deal.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Picked up four straps and a free springbar tool for ~$30 shipped.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

jeacock said:


> That Invicta is somewhat conservative compared to the one pound, 55mm, $1,900, Bolt Zeus Tria that I saw on TV the other day. Seriously...
> View attachment 4301690


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/show-your-fugliest-watch-1986514.html


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Anyone receive and update on the Citizen watches from Fred Meyer Jewelers? The pending charge is no longer on my credit card. I am beginning to think we ain't going to see these watches.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

jmarkpatton said:


> Anyone receive and update on the Citizen watches from Fred Meyer Jewelers? The pending charge is no longer on my credit card. I am beginning to think we ain't going to see these watches.


Just checked, my charges are gone as well... wonder if it was a big screw up, or they oversold?


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

BDC said:


> Just checked, my charges are gone as well... wonder if it was a big screw up, or they oversold?


Money credited back to my account also. Looks like we are out of luck on this one.


----------



## mcvaaahhh (Dec 22, 2013)

Edox Grand Ocean GMT Automatic on Ashford for $698 using code DMOCEAN698

Looks like a smoking good deal to me.

Edox Grand Ocean 93004-3-AIN Men's Watch


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Just saw this....$99 Father's Day special for the white dial ceramic bezel Deep Blue Sea Ram 500

SEA RAM 500 WHITE ORANGE - SEA RAM COLLECTION WHITE CERAMIC BEZEL WHITE DIALS Fathers Day Special $99.00


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Fred Meyer... not showing cancelled on either Amazon, or their website, but I'm expecting it soon enough.


----------



## GtrainG (Jun 8, 2015)

Edox Chronolly $799 with coupon code AFFAUTO799

Edox Chronorally 01116-3PR-NIN Men's Watch


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Don't know about Gemnation and whether they are considered a decent seller, but they have a big sale on Revue Thommen right now, including the Airspeed Bi-Compax Chrono for only $630. $300 cheaper than Amazon. Not sure what the movement is -- probably not a 7750, but more likely a 2824 with chrono add-on module. Just guessing, though.










Revue Thommen Air speed Bicompax Mens Watch Model: 16064.6737


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

jeacock said:


> That Invicta is somewhat conservative compared to the one pound, 55mm, $1,900, Bolt Zeus Tria that I saw on TV the other day. Seriously...
> View attachment 4301690


Doubles as a wrist club and banned in D.C., Chicago, Detroit and 1/2 of the EU... :roll:


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

jeacock said:


> That Invicta is somewhat conservative compared to the one pound, 55mm, $1,900, Bolt Zeus Tria that I saw on TV the other day. Seriously...
> View attachment 4301690


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

There really is only two ways Invictas are made, Very nice looking without doubt.....and complete abortion, that is for sure.

This is the one that kills me;







WTF????

Like I said above, its a shame they pander to third world country pimps with crap like this because some of their stuff is as good looking as anything else on the market.......and very well made.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

What cracks me up is that Invictas, especially the biggest, blingy-est ones, are getting knocked off now! Check out this eBay 'homage'


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> Don't know about Gemnation and whether they are considered a decent seller, but they have a big sale on Revue Thommen right now, including the Airspeed Bi-Compax Chrono for only $630. $300 cheaper than Amazon. Not sure what the movement is -- probably not a 7750, but more likely a 2824 with chrono add-on module. Just guessing, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2824 25 jewels with a 2030 Dubois depras chrono module. If still the same as a few years ago when manufactured by grovana. I used to be really into RT watches. Very smooth sweep. Minute counter is continuous. Looks really cool


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

Bodyblue said:


> There really is only two ways Invictas are made, Very nice looking without doubt.....and complete abortion, that is for sure.
> 
> This is the one that kills me;
> 
> ...


:rodekaart The MSRP on that watch is $4,000 :rodekaart


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

With all due respect, but can all the Invicta "fan boys" please take the conversation to another thread. Thanks!


----------



## bunt (Jan 18, 2012)

what does this cost normally? and i'm not talking their claimed MSRP. i'm (potentially) looking for a beater, and a titanium seiko movement watch sounds tempting...



yankeexpress said:


> $97 delivered on Amazon
> All TITANIUM 44mm model 17018, automatic NH35. Bigger and light weight version of the 8926.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Here: Let me google that for you


bunt said:


> what does this cost normally? and i'm not talking their claimed MSRP. i'm (potentially) looking for a beater, and a titanium seiko movement watch sounds tempting...


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

bunt said:


> what does this cost normally? and i'm not talking their claimed MSRP. i'm (potentially) looking for a beater, and a titanium seiko movement watch sounds tempting...


That is a good price, probably about the best you will find on the Titanium model. Regular (realistic) street price is just under $200.


----------



## bunt (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks DSI. That was a helpful comment.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Here: Let me google that for you


Not for nothing but I'm sure bunt was just asking, not because he can't Google it, but because he wants to know the "true" price from people with experience with the watch/brand. The truth is, I'm sure most questions posed in these forums can be answered by Googling them, and then what's the point of even having WUS?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> Not for nothing but I'm sure bunt was just asking, not because he can't Google it, but because he wants to know the "true" price from people with experience with the watch/brand. The truth is, I'm sure most questions posed in these forums can be answered by Googling them, and then what's the point of even having WUS?


Exactly. I got a watch for more than $100 less than any online price. Can't be found by googling for sure.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh please, lighten up folks...I was merely just trying to spread some humor around (as well as my new found discovery of lmgtfy.com!)[


jkpa said:


> Exactly. I got a watch for more than $100 less than any online price. Can't be found by googling for sure.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jtragic said:


> Not for nothing but I'm sure bunt was just asking, not because he can't Google it, but because he wants to know the "true" price from people with experience with the watch/brand. The truth is, I'm sure most questions posed in these forums can be answered by Googling them, and then what's the point of even having WUS?


How is this any different than when someone gets a response to a post telling them to use the search bar in the forum?

Actually quite a bit can be found by using Google. A high percentage of search responses about watches will involve watchuseek posts. I don't think it's unreasonable to expect someone to do a little bit of due diligence on their own part. And I'm not saying that this individual did not do that here.

Heck if you know the Amazon item that you're looking for you can use sites like camel camel camel to tell you what they have sold it for past history for like the last year.

Now onto the deals again

NfW has the Special Forces Shumate diver on sale for $539, down from 750.

http://nfwonline.com/store/media/ca...525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/n/f/nfw_sf-10313-b.png

This is the one with the special electroluminescent dial that still operates at 500 meters depth.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Oh please, lighten up folks...I was merely just trying to spread some humor around (as well as my new found discovery of lmgtfy.com!)[


Hey now... watches is serius biddness!~ :-d:-d


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I laughed. I thought it was funny. About as funny as watching Hamilton mope and sulk about losing the Monaco F1 to his team mate.|>
P.S. Not a Hamilton fan.



dumberdrummer said:


> Oh please, lighten up folks...I was merely just trying to spread some humor around (as well as my new found discovery of lmgtfy.com!)[


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

bunt said:


> what does this cost normally? and i'm not talking their claimed MSRP. i'm (potentially) looking for a beater, and a titanium seiko movement watch sounds tempting...


Edit: Amazon lowered it to $89.99

Finding the 17018 under $100 delivered used to be common, not so much recently. 
Lowest I ever saw was $96 delivered when I picked up a 2nd one as a beater, so this is 2nd lowest in memory.

It is very light weight and the matte grey color is very toolish, with the exception of the polished center links, which can be brushed out with a Scotch pad or whatever.

The least expensive diver with a Seiko NH35a movement are Invicta. For all the flack they get, these divers are a good value as beaters and for modding. Many of us have cut our teeth as amateur watch tinkerers on these and some of us have turned out some good looking customs.

On the left, All TITANIUM 44mm model 17018 can sometimes be found new as low as $95.99 on the Bay....on the right 40mm steel 8926 for around $70.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

This is a very nicely styled watch, I assume the sun/moon disc acts as a 24 hour clock?

thanks,

Rob



papa_E said:


> It's been posted but I thought I would post it again:
> 
> Orient USA is having a 50% off promo for Father's Day. Code is Fathersday15
> 
> ...


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Jomadeals.com has the Pulsar PS9111 for only $39. That's half what it is elsewhere.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kan0505361 (May 31, 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة 

أرسلت من D5322 بإستخدام تاباتلك


----------



## blackhawk163 (Jan 18, 2015)

kan0505361 said:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة
> 
> أرسلت من D5322 بإستخدام تاباتلك


wrong thread?


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

To all of my friends here in Central Texas (and those who aren't but love to drive) the Tourneau in San Marcos (halfway between the cities of Austin and San Antonio) is closing. Today was my first and last visit and let's just say it's a good thing I didn't bring more money.

Virtually everything is on sale, 30-70% off. They had some particularly good deals on Seiko, Citizen (Citizen Primo models about $100 cheaper than anywhere I've seen, Sportura at least $50 under the lowest I've ever seen) and were willing to make a deep discount deal on Oris, Alpina/FC, Mido, etc. They dropped a beautiful Multifort Chronograph with a decorated 7750 down well below market rate for me, but I told them up front it was going to be out of my range. The price I got was so low, I hesitate to even mention, but it didn't quite slide into the traditional definition of "affordable." ;-) I got to play with a Snorkel (not on huge discount since it's new) and they had some of the brand new Bulovas just announced at Baselworld. Otherwise good Bulova baragains as well, a few Casios, etc. so there's stuff out there for "affordables" and not just the Breitlings, Bell & Ross, etc. that aren't quite in the Affordable wheelhouse (but heck, they're dealing on everything so ask.)

In the end, I walked out with a VSA Airboss for $380 and they threw in a free travel bag. Lowest elsewhere is $450 gray market, $550-600 AD. This is an AD purchase with warranty. They had a few other particularly nice VSA pieces and thankfully I couldn't afford more. 

Some of the stuff was picked over. Tissot was sort of picked over except for the divers and Hamilton was least picked over but offering the lowest discounts (only ~30% which brings them more into line with regular online pricing.) TAG was heavily picked over as well. In any case, if you can go, go soon. The closeout prices were just announced about a week ago and the store is closing in a week. Definitely picked over but also definitely some bargains.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation has a sale going on Revue Thommens with the best prices I've ever seen anywhere. The automatic movements are ETA 2824 or, on the more complicated watches, Dubois Dupraz variations. Some only in the $500 range, which is hard to believe.

Airspeed quartz pilot watches for $249.

Classic dress watches for about $450.

Day-month-date-moonphase with guilloche dial for $585.

And a watch from their Manufacture Collection with a truly in-house movement for $1,075.

Watches at Gemnation.com


----------



## Sky1926 (May 16, 2015)

Macy's has a halfway descent sale..I just ordered one of the best looking citizens I've ever seen in my opinion...on sale plus 15% off...










8010-23A...fits the bill for me, white dial blue hands


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Great looking watch! Do you know the lug width? Amazon says 43mm case, which is on my low end but this looks a lot like the Hamilton Maestro I've been wanting. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sky1926 (May 16, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Great looking watch! Do you know the lug width? Amazon says 43mm case, which is on my low end but this looks a lot like the Hamilton Maestro I've been wanting.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure it's a 23mm lug...there were a few reviews on WUS here that mentioned it..we shall see when it comes in


----------



## gravity84 (Apr 26, 2015)

not really "affordable" per se but great prices on refurb vintage rolexes on woot Rolex Vintage Watches - Woot


----------



## nek (Apr 20, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gemnation has a sale going on Revue Thommens with the best prices I've ever seen anywhere. The automatic movements are ETA 2824 or, on the more complicated watches, Dubois Dupraz variations. Some only in the $500 range, which is hard to believe.
> 
> Day-month-date-moonphase with guilloche dial for $585.
> 
> Watches at Gemnation.com


This is a really nice Moonphase watch for $585. Thinking of pulling the trigger on this one.....

http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Re...es-Moonphase-16066.(I'M A SCAMMER)-19317.html


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

nek said:


> This is a really nice Moonphase watch for $585. Thinking of pulling the trigger on this one.....
> 
> Revue Thommen Moonphase Mens Watch Model: 16066.(I'M A SCAMMER)


I own it. It's a very high-quality watch. I bought it about six months ago at what at the time was a steal of a price -- $1,060. o|


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

kan0505361 said:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة
> 
> أرسلت من D5322 بإستخدام تاباتلك





blackhawk163 said:


> wrong thread?


Surely "peace and mercy" are appropriate anywhere. "Sent from my D5322 using Tapatalk" sounds like it belongs somewhere in the Forums, but possibly not in _this_ forum.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I own it. It's a very high-quality watch. I bought it about six months ago at what at the time was a steal of a price -- $1,060. o|


ouch!


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I own it. It's a very high-quality watch. I bought it about six months ago at what at the time was a steal of a price -- $1,060. o|


How does it wear? 51 lug-to-lug seems large for such a dress watch.

best,

k


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

BDC said:


> ouch!


It was $1,700+ everywhere else at the time. That's the word of caution I'd throw out: Revue Thommen doesn't seem to get the respect it probably deserves as a nearly 200-year-old Swiss watchmaker. As a result, the resale market on their watches is poor, and lately I've noticed their gray market prices fluctuating wildly.

That said, $585 is a hell of a deal on that Quantieme, and not likely to be beat. It has the same movement (DD 9310) as a Longines Evidenza model that sells for about $2,500. A lot of the other RT watches in that Gemnation sale are safe bargains as well.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Kirkawall said:


> How does it wear? 51 lug-to-lug seems large for such a dress watch.
> 
> best,
> 
> k


It definitely feels larger than your typical dress watch. The thing I notice more than the dial diameter or the lug-to-lug, though, is the thickness. Maybe 12mm or so.

The other thing is, it's _totally_ a dress watch. I'm not one of those people who gets hung up about wearing dress watches with casual clothes, but this one I tend to not pull out unless I'm at least in a dress shirt and "work pants."


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

Please be aware that many of these RTs are older models and may need service soon which could be quite expensive for the DD module equipped models and the chronos. I recently purchased one of their manufacture movement watches...the movement looks nice but is unadjusted. The one I received had poor power reserve and was not accurate at all. I was fortunately able to return it. Definitely nice watches but the movements are nothing special and they have no resale value so not for flippers. 

Cheers
NM


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

kan0505361 said:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة
> 
> أرسلت من D5322 بإستخدام تاباتلك


Not on this thread unless it gets you a cheap watch. Take it elsewhere.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Anyone else heard anything from the Fred Meyer Citizen watch sale? They dont respond to emails. I think they want us to cancel the orders because if they cancel the orders, perhaps it looks bad on their seller rating.


----------



## rosebudd (Jun 6, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It definitely feels larger than your typical dress watch. The thing I notice more than the dial diameter or the lug-to-lug, though, is the thickness. Maybe 12mm or so.
> 
> The other thing is, it's _totally_ a dress watch. I'm not one of those people who gets hung up about wearing dress watches with casual clothes, but this one I tend to not pull out unless I'm at least in a dress shirt and "work pants."


I'm one of those people that gets hung up on adults wearing dive watches... "Dress watches" are 24/7 wears, you shouldn't only have class with a suit and tie on.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah but maybe wearing a calatrava while grilling in camo shorts, flip flops and a Carolina Panthers tshirt might look a bit odd 
Unless you are one of those gentlemen who never wear shorts and their concept of "casual" is the one seen at polo matches.










In that case, chapeau, you are a much classier man than I am

Btw, princess Kate is so gorgeous.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I can't remember the last time I wore a shirt with full sleeves, and still don't own a suit/blazer/sportcoat/whatever.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> With all due respect, but can all the Invicta "fan boys" please take the conversation to another thread. Thanks!


Of course, heaven forbid anyone post anything except deals.



dumberdrummer said:


> Oh please, lighten up folks...I was merely just trying to spread some humor around (as well as my new found discovery of lmgtfy.com!)[





dumberdrummer said:


> Here: Let me google that for you


Maybe you should follow your own advice, or just lighten up a bit.


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

rosebudd said:


> I'm one of those people that gets hung up on adults wearing dive watches... "Dress watches" are 24/7 wears, you shouldn't only have class with a suit and tie on.


Wear what you like whether it's a diver, pilot, dress, or whatever. Theres absolutely no correlation between class and watch preference.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

rosebudd said:


> I'm one of those people that gets hung up on adults wearing dive watches... "Dress watches" are 24/7 wears, you shouldn't only have class with a suit and tie on.


Dress watches suck because the crystals get damaged too easily for folks who work and play with their hands. 
Divers have a bezel that protects the crystal from damage.
For those who actually get out from behind the desk and get their watches wet outside, divers are perfect.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> With all due respect, but can all the Invicta "fan boys" please take the conversation to another thread. Thanks!


_Pfft... Can't we just be like robots and only post deals?_

Joking aside, everyone in this thread has been more than generous to put the effort and time to share the deals. I know that there are rules around here but give us some slack, there's no quicker and easier way to discuss deals other than here... So bare a little.


----------



## MaxPower (Feb 16, 2006)

Not a screaming deal, but not bad if you have a Kohl's card and shop there periodically. Bulova lobster here: Bulova Men's Accutron II Stainless Steel Watch - 96B232 - "on sale" for $412.50. Then add promo code BBQ30 for 30% off, and code DADGIFTS for another $10 off. Final tally: $288.75 plus tax (free shipping), and you get $50 in "Kohl's Cash" to be used on a future purchase.

This has been a little cheaper in the past (though I don't see it anywhere for less right now), but if you can make use of the Kohl's Cash it's pretty good.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

mcvaaahhh said:


> Edox Grand Ocean GMT Automatic on Ashford for $698 using code DMOCEAN698
> 
> Looks like a smoking good deal to me.
> 
> ...


Does it bother anyone that the official pictures of this watch show a white date window instead of black?


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

MaxPower said:


> Not a screaming deal, but not bad if you have a Kohl's card and shop there periodically. Bulova lobster here: Bulova Men's Accutron II Stainless Steel Watch - 96B232 - "on sale" for $412.50. Then add promo code BBQ30 for 30% off, and code DADGIFTS for another $10 off. Final tally: $288.75 plus tax (free shipping), and you get $50 in "Kohl's Cash" to be used on a future purchase.
> 
> This has been a little cheaper in the past (though I don't see it anywhere for less right now), but if you can make use of the Kohl's Cash it's pretty good.


Just be aware that Kohls cash expires rather quickly now. I believe it is only good for two weeks. I've been burned by this change in the rules.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ongfleek (Jun 11, 2015)

Massdrop.com is offering a Seiko Cocktail Time SARB065 watch for $375. Price will drop to $365 if enough people buy in.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

ongfleek said:


> Massdrop.com is offering a Seiko Cocktail Time SARB065 watch for $375. Price will drop to $365 if enough people buy in.


Still $336 from Rakuten...plus shipping.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Pulsar PQ2003 Digital World Time Chronograph - $44.95 (76% off)

https://www.shnoop.com/deal-2538-pulsar-mens-pq2003-world-time-digital-chronograph-urethane-watch


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Not to pile on or anything -- and I'm no fan of the aesthetics of dive watches -- but there are plenty of people with "class" who wear divers with suits and street clothes. This is because it doesn't matter what is on your wrist so long as the watch pleases you. No one else but some watch enthusiasts with rigid views on what to wear will care.



rosebudd said:


> I'm one of those people that gets hung up on adults wearing dive watches... "Dress watches" are 24/7 wears, you shouldn't only have class with a suit and tie on.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

The seller Sigmatime on eBay has a bunch of Alpina models on sale, including the Extreme Sailing diver for $550. It's a model I've had twice and sold because it was too big for me, but at $550 I was thinking third time might be the charm...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

GregoryD said:


> The seller Sigmatime on eBay has a bunch of Alpina models on sale, including the Extreme Sailing diver for $550. It's a model I've had twice and sold because it was too big for me, but at $550 I was thinking third time might be the charm...


Really?!


----------



## Baby Jesus (Sep 5, 2010)

rosebudd said:


> I'm one of those people that gets hung up on adults wearing dive watches... "Dress watches" are 24/7 wears, you shouldn't only have class with a suit and tie on.


This is one of the most idiotic post ever.. Congratulation and don't forget to wear the helmet when goin out lol


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Baby ***** said:


> This is one of the most idiotic post ever.. Congratulation and don't forget to wear the helmet when goin out lol


Guys, take it easy. Everyone knows dive watches are for children. Just be careful not to accidentally buy a ladies watch.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

rosebudd said:


> I'm one of those people that gets hung up on adults wearing dive watches... "Dress watches" are 24/7 wears, you shouldn't only have class with a suit and tie on.


So you're saying adults who like and wear dive watches are like children? Insulting a very large group of people here at WUS probably isn't the best way to start out here. Just saying. <|


----------



## MaxPower (Feb 16, 2006)

hawkeye86 said:


> Just be aware that Kohls cash expires rather quickly now. I believe it is only good for two weeks. I've been burned by this change in the rules.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good point, thanks for mentioning that. Mine's only good for 1 week, 6/22 - 6/28. Guess I should start looking for something to use it on now.


----------



## rosebudd (Jun 6, 2015)

Jerry P said:


> So you're saying adults who like and wear dive watches are like children? Insulting a very large group of people here at WUS probably isn't the best way to start out here. Just saying.


Not to drag on but some of you got incredibly irritated apparently.

I could honestly care less what on how you wear your watch. Yes, I did state my opinion on how I find most dive watches to be bland, cartoonish in nature with rotating bezels and glow in the dark dots and tend to have a busy face that looks like they're branded towards teenagers. 
My comment was aimed at the gentleman that said he wouldn't wear a dress watch casually. When I talked about class, obviously it has nothing to do with the person itself, but with the watches. Dress watches are considered "classy in nature" so I said "you shouldn't only have class when wearing suit and tie" you can have class (wear dress watches) 24/7.

And some enthusiasts think i'm a tool when I'm wearing a gold watch with leather band with tank top, shorts and sandals, so the sword cuts both ways my friend.


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

Amazon Lightning deal good for the next 3 hours. Seiko SKS415 for $69.99 free shipping.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GX7N6EQ?ref_=gb1h_tit_c-2_0842_0b2bc5fc&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

rosebudd said:


> Not to drag on but some of you got incredibly irritated apparently.
> 
> I could honestly care less what on how you wear your watch. Yes, I did state my opinion on how I find most dive watches to be bland, cartoonish in nature with rotating bezels and glow in the dark dots and tend to have a busy face that looks like they're branded towards teenagers.
> *My comment was aimed at the gentleman that said he wouldn't wear a dress watch casually*. When I talked about class, obviously it has nothing to do with the person itself, but with the watches. Dress watches are considered "classy in nature" so I said "you shouldn't only have class when wearing suit and tie" you can have class (wear dress watches) 24/7.
> ...


That was me. And to clarify, I wear dress watches in casual clothes -- down to shorts and a T-shirt -- all the time, probably more than most. Dress watches are a preferred style for me, and I almost never wear a suit. It's just on that particular Revue Thommen, more than any of my other dress watches, that I don't think it exactly works wearing it with super-casual clothes.

Dive watches with tuxedos, Revue Thommen day-date-month-moonphases with jogging suits, everybody should just let their freak flag fly.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

;-)


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> Really?!


Yes indeed, although I'm not sure what part of my post you're referring to...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

GregoryD said:


> Yes indeed, although I'm not sure what part of my post you're referring to...


The part where you should not buy a watch just because the price is low, especially if you have tried it before twice and it didn't work for you :roll:


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> The part where you should not buy a watch just because the price is low, especially if you have tried it before twice and it didn't work for you :roll:


You'd think I would know better, but it wouldn't be the first (or second or third) time I've bought the same watch more than once. ?


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Ahem...back to what this thread is about...any good watch deals TODAY?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

$153 at Amazon

Mondaine Wall Clock

http://www.amazon.com/Mondaine-A990...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B000WFBC6E


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Pro Diver said:


> Ahem...back to what this thread is about...any good watch deals TODAY?


Me, me!

Mondaine EVO Chronograph Men's White Dial Big Date w/ Black Leather Strap, Model#A690.30304.11SBB ... *$**209* at Princeton Watches on a closeout sale.

Quartz, yes, but gorgeous. By way of comparison, it sells for $499 at Watchismo; $472 at Watchco and $450 at Amazon.

My trigger finger is itching on this. Don't have a white-dialed watch like it.

Mondaine EVO Chronograph Mens - White Dial - Big Date - Black Leather Strap A690.30304.11SBB

View attachment 4342273


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

rosebudd said:


> I'm one of those people that gets hung up on adults wearing dive watches...


Next time you accidentally drop something in the toilet you should think about the benefits of wearing a dive watch


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks a lot for posting this.... I have to unsub from this thread



jeacock said:


> Amazon Lightning deal good for the next 3 hours. Seiko SKS415 for $69.99 free shipping.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GX7N6EQ?ref_=gb1h_tit_c-2_0842_0b2bc5fc&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> View attachment 4340441


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

rosebudd said:


> I'm one of those people that gets hung up on adults wearing dive watches... "Dress watches" are 24/7 wears, you shouldn't only have class with a suit and tie on.


Well, if you are one of those people who make judgements about what someone else wears, then I hope we never meet.
Sounds like you are a little young to have learned some life lessons to me. Take that any way you like. JMO


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Me, me!
> 
> Mondaine EVO Chronograph Men's White Dial Big Date w/ Black Leather Strap, Model#A690.30304.11SBB ... *$**209* at Princeton Watches on a closeout sale.
> 
> ...


Grr, struggling with this one. I love the style, but the 3atm WR and mineral glass are killing me...


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

SRBakker said:


> Grr, struggling with this one. I love the style, but the 3atm WR and mineral glass are killing me...


I like Mondaine but am waiting for a good deal on the Stop2Go


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

Let's lighten things up a bit by combining the last 3 discussions into one post.

Invicta 15854 Lupah Gold Watch is going on Flash sale on Amazon tomorrow at 5:30pm PST.MSRP $595
Amazon Price $68.99
Lightning deal... stay tuned

Invicta Men's 15854 Lupah Analog Display Japanese Quartz Gold Watch | Amazon.com










Dress Watch - check
Ugly Invicta - check
Amazing deal of 90% off - check

Enjoy


----------



## 1235sam (May 15, 2015)

ColdCactus said:


> Let's lighten things up a bit by combining the last 3 discussions into one post.
> 
> *Invicta 15854 Lupah Gold Watch is going on Flash sale on Amazon tomorrow at 5:30pm PST.*
> 
> ...


Set the inflated MRSP for fake discount (done by Invicta and not Amazon) - check
Amazing deal - uncheck


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

ColdCactus said:


> Let's lighten things up a bit by combining the last 3 discussions into one post.
> 
> *Invicta 15854 Lupah Gold Watch is going on Flash sale on Amazon tomorrow at 5:30pm PST.*
> 
> ...


Queue the knee-jerk Invicta hate...

I own a silver Grand Lupah, and I actually like it. I thought they looked odd until I saw one in person, but I really like the way it wears. I don't think this watch would work for someone with girly wrists though. @8", the curved back sits well on my wrist. It is a solid chunk of stainless, as are the bracelet links, and even the clasp is not as bad as, say, Seiko's standard stamped tin.










Mother of Pearl dial on mine, which is surprisingly attractive in person.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Alpina Day Date "Nightlife Club" watch $195


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Alpina AL-525LB4V6 - Auto for $567. Seems like a SMOKIN deal. Half the Joma price.

http://www.amazon.com/Alpina-AL-525...sbs_241_6?ie=UTF8&refRID=0KFJGQXXEAVTQ62MW4Z4


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

As mentioned, Amazon has this too. http://www.amazon.com/Alpina-AL-525...sbs_241_6?ie=UTF8&refRID=0KFJGQXXEAVTQ62MW4Z4

I kinda wish I didn't have an NFW Shumate in the mail right now, I'd pull the trigger on this.



GregoryD said:


> The seller Sigmatime on eBay has a bunch of Alpina models on sale, including the Extreme Sailing diver for $550. It's a model I've had twice and sold because it was too big for me, but at $550 I was thinking third time might be the charm...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

You won't regret the Shumate!


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Seiko Prospex SNE279 solar diver, $125 at Ashford

Seiko Prospex SNE279 Men's Watch




























Thanks to never_keeps_time for the photos


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

These were going for about $460 (give or take) back in April during Gemnation's Alpina blowout. I believe I recall at least one forum member (not me) saying he scored one.


footie said:


> Alpina AL-525LB4V6 - Auto for $567. Seems like a SMOKIN deal. Half the Joma price.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Alpina-AL-525...sbs_241_6?ie=UTF8&refRID=0KFJGQXXEAVTQ62MW4Z4


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

SRBakker said:


> Grr, struggling with this one. I love the style, but the 3atm WR and mineral glass are killing me...


I have the Mondaine classic auto, it's in with a group of watches I have, like my old Seiko Moonphase from the 1980's and my fathers Accutron from the 1960's, that I wear for "casual dress", going out for dinner, a movie, etc. The worst that will happen is I wash my hands in a sink. I have 10+ atm watches for everyday. Men wore watches long before there was a 10 atm rating.

Mineral glass was probably used so as to avoid the discoloration sapphire might impart to a white dial.

The watches are what they are, iconic, so I choose to wear it within the limitations.


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> These were going for about $460 (give or take) back in April during Gemnation's Alpina blowout. I believe I recall at least one forum member (not me) saying he scored one.


I'm sure you're right...but I remember that sale and feel like I would have picked one up at $460!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah, I'm kind of regretting not picking one up myself. $550-ish (now) still seems like a pretty good price, but I personally couldn't buy it at that price knowing that I could have had it for $100 less (but that's just me, LOL!). If "proof" is needed, I just found the post in THIS thread by WorthTheWrist back on April 18th.


footie said:


> I'm sure you're right...but I remember that sale and feel like I would have picked one up at $460!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Gemnation has a Father's Day sale on Frederique Constants. In particular, some notables include:

Slimline Moonphase $1719
Frederique Constant Slim Line Moonphase Mens Watch Model: FC-705S4S6

Worldtimer $1859
Frederique Constant Worldtimer Mens Watch Model: FC-718MC4H6


----------



## Mattface (Feb 20, 2015)

Casio MDV106 is even cheaper than usual on Amazon. Sure it's just a buck and change, but it was enough to push me over the edge. If you need a dive beater, it's tough to beat this for $38 with free 1 day shipping.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009KYJAJY...UTF8&colid=1UV8X7I8DECVB&coliid=IQJFYB43R1BWX


----------



## kcsierradad (Nov 10, 2014)

Anyone who bought those cheap DOM watches from a seller on ali......s: I just got a cancellation notice 'Your Order No. xxxxxxxxx has been cancelled because payment was not made before 16 Jun 2015 09:02. If you would still like to buy this item, please reorder it at alixxxxx.com'.
Well, I did make the payment immediately and my cc bill says so as well.
WUS, now I know why you don't allow links to this site. Looking for a free lunch, got sand...


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

kcsierradad said:


> Anyone who bought those cheap DOM watches from a seller on ali......s: I just got a cancellation notice 'Your Order No. xxxxxxxxx has been cancelled because payment was not made before 16 Jun 2015 09:02. If you would still like to buy this item, please reorder it at alixxxxx.com'.
> Well, I did make the payment immediately and my cc bill says so as well.
> WUS, now I know why you don't allow links to this site. Looking for a free lunch, got sand...


Interesting.... I'll be keeping my eyes open for mine.


----------



## kcsierradad (Nov 10, 2014)

It gets better: Check to see if there are other orders dealing with this seller. I had three additional orders(on the same day, according to the website), interesting that the last four numbers of the order numbers are the same. I think that would be incredible luck, not the kind I get when playing Powerball.
I could have done this in error but interesting that I did not receive any 'payment due' emails for any of the orders, just 'order cancelled' emails. Looks like I need to call my cc company.

Check your cc/alixxxxxs accounts, guys....


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

kcsierradad said:


> It gets better: Check to see if there are other orders dealing with this seller. I had three additional orders(on the same day, according to the website), interesting that the last four numbers of the order numbers are the same. I think that would be incredible luck, not the kind I get when playing Powerball.
> I could have done this in error but interesting that I did not receive any 'payment due' emails for any of the orders, just 'order cancelled' emails. Looks like I need to call my cc company.
> 
> Check your cc/alixxxxxs accounts, guys....


All my orders (100+) on Ali end with the same four numbers : 1776. Don't think you need to worry about that in particular...

My order on DOM has been, in theory, shipped 2 days after payment, will keep an eye on that, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## kcsierradad (Nov 10, 2014)

AlexCristiano said:


> All my orders (100+) on Ali end with the same four numbers : 1776. Don't think you need to worry about that in particular...
> 
> My order on DOM has been, in theory, shipped 2 days after payment, will keep an eye on that, thanks for the heads up!


Thanks for the heads-up...


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

AlexCristiano said:


> All my orders (100+) on Ali end with the same four numbers : 1776. Don't think you need to worry about that in particular...
> 
> My order on DOM has been, in theory, shipped 2 days after payment, will keep an eye on that, thanks for the heads up!


Same here, but I am now 20 days into waiting, (and the end of the payment protection) so I am going to have to keep a close eye on this....


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

DSlocum said:


> Same here, but I am now 20 days into waiting, (and the end of the payment protection) so I am going to have to keep a close eye on this....


Yes, at least to ask for extension of the customer protection.. Will do the same


----------



## kum (Feb 25, 2015)

Order Number: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx57
Status:The seller has shipped your order 
Reminder: In 23days 12hours 39minutes 31seconds Purchase Protection will end.


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

STP flash sale ends tonight.
Bertucci A-4T High-Viz Watch - DX3® Nylon Strap (For Men and Women) - Save 37%

Bertucci A-4T High Vis *$87.48 Free Shipping*, use coupon code: UZA8865K


----------



## RovingCalypso (Nov 24, 2012)

Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Calendar Chronograph Men's Watch BL5250-02L - Jomashop

Citizen BL5250-02L for 198$. Not bad, usually for around 250-300 on Amazon.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Eterna Madison Eterna Men's Madison Mechanical Black Genuine Alligator Gunmetal Dial | BLUEFLY up to 70% off designer brands Use the coupon on the home page for 20% less.








$1279


----------



## MaxPower (Feb 16, 2006)

jeacock said:


> STP flash sale ends tonight.
> Bertucci A-4T High-Viz Watch - DX3® Nylon Strap (For Men and Women) - Save 37%
> 
> Bertucci A-4T High Vis *$87.48 Free Shipping*, use coupon code: UZA8865K


Sigh. Why oh why do I keep coming back to this thread.

I found this one _just _interesting enough to order it. Don't see a lot of info on Bertucci out there (just a few mentions on this forum and a few others), but I like the idea of this one, and I'm a sucker for anything that describes itself as "super luminous". I'll see if it lives up to that name in a few days. Not sure I'd pay more than $100 for it, but at this price...eh, why not.

So, thanks for posting, I guess. lol


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

A little over 7 hours left on this automatic Alpina for $479 at Gemnation...








Alpina Adventure Mens Watch Model: AL-525LBS3AE6


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

JamesWWIII said:


> A little over 7 hours left on this automatic Alpina for $479 at Gemnation...
> 
> View attachment 4355306
> 
> Alpina Adventure Mens Watch Model: AL-525LBS3AE6


42 mm
200m wr
11.1 mm height
22mm lug width

Has good specs for a comfortable sporty watch. Not so sure about the short hour and minute hands. Or what the purpose of the non rotating internal timing bezel is.

Good deal though.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

MaxPower said:


> Sigh. Why oh why do I keep coming back to this thread.
> 
> I found this one _just _interesting enough to order it. Don't see a lot of info on Bertucci out there (just a few mentions on this forum and a few others), but I like the idea of this one, and I'm a sucker for anything that describes itself as "super luminous". I'll see if it lives up to that name in a few days. Not sure I'd pay more than $100 for it, but at this price...eh, why not.
> 
> So, thanks for posting, I guess. lol


Pics/review when she arrives?


----------



## nathanpyoung (Apr 18, 2015)

The seller of the DOM watch had sent me this message a week or so ago:

"Hi friend, we sent the parcel out by HK post mail without tracking number, just like buy things from ebay or Amazon without tracking number, 
the tracking number on the order shows is can not function, 
you know the shipping cost with tracking number is being more and more expensive, and we don't want to rise the price of our goods, 
so we use the way to help our customer save money,
ever the HK post without tracking number is fast than China post air mail, can reach your home about 25-45 days, 
and if you can not receive your parcel within 60 days, we promise full refund or resend you, 
so we hope you can understand and don't open dispute within 60 days, is it ok for you?
looking forward to your reply
thanks "

Definitely worth keeping your eye on, he's been pretty good at answering my messages, so here's to hoping


----------



## kcsierradad (Nov 10, 2014)

Got the same message immediately after payment.
Anyone get an extension on their dispute window?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

kcsierradad said:


> Got the same message immediately after payment.
> Anyone get an extension on their dispute window?


I just sent a 30 day payment protection extension request. We'll see if it is approved. I have about a week left of "protection" - in 5 or 6 days I'll file a dispute.

Seems to me to be some schenanegins in this whole process. Ridiculous low price as a loss leader then raise the price and then don't ship the loss leader watches.

Best you can do, if it doesn't come is to file a dispute and to leave bad feedback. Oh, and of course, don't shop at the parent website any more.


----------



## LosTresGatos (Nov 5, 2011)

Hamilton Pan Europ at 50% off on Ashford: Hamilton Timeless Classic H35756735 Men's Watch

Actually, a bunch of Hammys are on sale now at Ashford, but I haven't seen a Pan Europ for under $1000 since they were first offered on Joma


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh my. If that were the silver, it would wreck my landscaping project budget. Any idea what Ashford's return policy is? I'm on a phone right now.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Oh my. If that were the silver, it would wreck my landscaping project budget. Any idea what Ashford's return policy is? I'm on a phone right now.


Its a good match for your large wrist size and love of Hamilton. The black dial is better than the silver IMO, just get it 
I have returned a watch to Ashford with zero hassle - I had to pay the return shipping to NY though as there was nothing wrong with the watch, I just didn't like it.
Sorry for the diversion.


----------



## LosTresGatos (Nov 5, 2011)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Oh my. If that were the silver, it would wreck my landscaping project budget. Any idea what Ashford's return policy is? I'm on a phone right now.


Yeah, if it was in silver I'd be talking with my wife right now trying to explain why Father's Day 2015 is the most important gift-giving day of the millennium. Even with the panda, I'm trying very hard not to pull the trigger


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

kcsierradad said:


> Got the same message immediately after payment.
> Anyone get an extension on their dispute window?


On second thought, why not open a dispute?

Rules say, if you don't get it in 18 days, its free.

So, if the guy never sent it, by submitting the dispute now, you're covered. If he did send it and its late, by submitting the dispute now, you get if for free. My thought is that none of these will ever arrive. Why not dispute now?

I just submitted a dispute and it says that if seller does not reply in 4 days I will get a refund. So, I just went ahead and called my credit card and put a dispute as well; why trust Ali if they allow this crap.

The more and more I look at this, the more and more it looks like this whole thing is a shill. How many people just forget to check their account and the time passes and the vendor just keeps the money? For those who dispute, what does the vendor lose? Nothing.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Its a good match for your large wrist size and love of Hamilton. The black dial is better than the silver IMO, just get it
> I have returned a watch to Ashford with zero hassle - I had to pay the return shipping to NY though as there was nothing wrong with the watch, I just didn't like it.
> Sorry for the diversion.


Isn't Ashford one of those places where if you remove any of the protective tape on the watch they won't accept a return?

In other words, you have to evaluate the watch in the condition it arrives in?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Isn't Ashford one of those places where if you remove any of the protective tape on the watch they won't accept a return?
> In other words, you have to evaluate the watch in the condition it arrives in?


I don't think so, but YMMV. In my case it was a ladies watch - it was not sized but I think the protective stickers were removed and it was okay for the return. IMHO, Ashford is one of the best places to buy a watch, I always prefer Ashford over Joma, but the number of brands they carry is much lesser.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

jeacock said:


> STP flash sale ends tonight.
> Bertucci A-4T High-Viz Watch - DX3® Nylon Strap (For Men and Women) - Save 37%
> 
> Bertucci A-4T High Vis *$87.48 Free Shipping*, use coupon code: UZA8865K
> ...


I went to buy one and sold out GRRRRR


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Bertucci A-4T High-Viz Watch - DX3® Nylon Strap (For Men and Women) - Save 37%

Got one on the way. I had to pay around $6 for IL Tax but...... I forgot another watch vendor (Ashford) made a mistake on my last order and credited me $20 via PayPal. PayPal only charged my bank $72 which will make my wife happy when she see's the transaction. The way I see it, I got a nice watch for $72 (if & when it gets here). Pic's when it shows up.


----------



## MaxPower (Feb 16, 2006)

Ottski44 said:


> Pics/review when she arrives?


Roger that.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

LosTresGatos said:


> Yeah, if it was in silver I'd be talking with my wife right now trying to explain why Father's Day 2015 is the most important gift-giving day of the millennium. Even with the panda, I'm trying very hard not to pull the trigger


Sorry I must have snagged the last silver dial Pan Europ Chrono from Ashford  I got it at around the same price as the black dial some weeks ago. I'm expecting its delivery any time today, so excited!

PS: I'm not in the US and thus the long delivery time.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

LosTresGatos said:


> Hamilton Pan Europ at 50% off on Ashford: Hamilton Timeless Classic H35756735 Men's Watch
> 
> Actually, a bunch of Hammys are on sale now at Ashford, but I haven't seen a Pan Europ for under $1000 since they were first offered on Joma


The silver and black have been under $1000 on Ashford periodically throughout the year. I got my silver face for $971, but have seen it many times for $991.


----------



## nathanpyoung (Apr 18, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> I just sent a 30 day payment protection extension request. We'll see if it is approved. I have about a week left of "protection" - in 5 or 6 days I'll file a dispute.
> 
> Seems to me to be some schenanegins in this whole process. Ridiculous low price as a loss leader then raise the price and then don't ship the loss leader watches.
> 
> Best you can do, if it doesn't come is to file a dispute and to leave bad feedback. Oh, and of course, don't shop at the parent website any more.


My extension request just got approved 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If you like white dial dress watches and can do rose gold cases, dutyfreeisland's eBay store has a great deal on Orient Bambino automatics.

$90.95 for:

The FER24009W0 Orient Bambino Dome Crystal Japan Automatic Gold Tone Watch ER24009W FER24009W0 | eBay








The FER24003W0 Orient Bambino Dome Crystal Japan Automatic Gold Tone Watch FER24003W0 ER24003W | eBay








The FER24002W0 Orient Bambino Dome Crystal Japan Automatic Rose Gold Watch FER24002W0 ER24002W | eBay








Looks like they're selling for $128 to $139 everywhere else.

The black dial, silver case Bambino is $111.95 -- not quite as good of a deal but still $20+ clear of the competition.

Orient Bambino Dome Crystal Japan Automatic Black Mens Watch FER24004B0 ER24004B | eBay


----------



## Ohonte (Jun 16, 2015)

Heads up to anyone that got in on the Citizen deal a few pages back from Fred Meyers Jewelers on Amazon. Mine shipped yesterday night and should be here early next week. 

Thanks F71, I was really after a blue dial watch as I start my collection and this price can't be beat.


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Oh my. If that were the silver, it would wreck my landscaping project budget. Any idea what Ashford's return policy is? I'm on a phone right now.


I've returned to Ashford with no problem at all as well. I don't recall if I had to pay return shipping, but they were hassle free.


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> *Daniel Wellington* two-hand, 40mm X 6mm thin quartz on leather or Nato band. *$9.52 w/free shipping to US*
> 
> http://www..........s.com/item/Top-...-For-Women-Armbandsur-Quartz/32294366175.html insert *ali express (no space) *between* www. *and* .com . *WUS removes this website per default.
> 
> ...


Amazon has a seller I just reported selling DW watches for $3.47.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

FatWallet is offering 6% cash back for purchase through them at Ashford, along with all the typical Ashford coupon codes. For example, code 'FW15' offers $15 off orders of $130 or more. They lay out a lot of the other codes here:

Ashford Coupons and Promo Codes - updated and verified daily

This is a pretty solid push in the back to buy another watch, methinks ....


----------



## TimeStandsStill (Feb 12, 2012)

Weston1 said:


> Amazon has a seller I just reported selling DW watches for $3.47.


My DW watch came in the mail from Ali last week. Pure junk. Luckily the waste was only $9 and change. Strap is pretty awful too. Wouldn't even bother gifting since out didn't even come boxed as advertised.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

TimeStandsStill said:


> My DW watch came in the mail from Ali last week. Pure junk. Luckily the waste was only $9 and change. Strap is pretty awful too. Wouldn't even bother gifting since out didn't even come boxed as advertised.


Can you post photos? I'm really intrigued.


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

TimeStandsStill said:


> My DW watch came in the mail from Ali last week. Pure junk. Luckily the waste was only $9 and change. Strap is pretty awful too. Wouldn't even bother gifting since out didn't even come boxed as advertised.


Junk compared to the genuine article, or just junk in general? To be honest the 100% legit ones look pretty low rent, so I'm interested to see your perspective.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

BudLynn said:


> Not sure if its been mentioned, Evine has Deep Blue Pro Tac for 74.97 as well as the Sea 500 Swiss for 98$ Extra 10% off coupon is also available (10FORYOU) My wife is not going to be happy soon.


My Deep Blue Pro Tac arrived today and all I can say is "Holy Cow"! I cannot believe how nice this watch is, never mind the fact that it was just $76.46, delivered (after 10% off coupon)!!! The lume blows away my Juggernaut III auto as well as the Sea Ram auto that I've since flipped. I can honestly say the lume is close to rivaling my Monster and the Sumo that I've since flipped as well. Bezel, chapter ring and second hand alignment are all spot on (which is more than I can say for some significantly higher priced Swiss automatics in my collection!). Even the bezel action is quite nice, with minimal play. The only negative, and this is nit-picking, is the comically long strap it comes on. I have a pretty respectable 7.5" wrist and I have to wear this on the 2nd to smallest hole...leaving a bit of a "tongue" flopping around. Easy fix by swapping out straps. If these go on sale again, I HIGHLY recommend picking one up. It might be the ultimate quartz beater! Unfortunately, I can never upload any pix on to this site anymore (if anyone has any ideas why, then please to share), but you can see it here on OneDrive: http://1drv.ms/1L3v22f


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> My Deep Blue Pro Tac arrived today and all I can say is "Holy Cow"! I cannot believe how nice this watch is, never mind the fact that it was just $76.46, delivered (after 10% off coupon)!!! The lume blows away my Juggernaut III auto as well as the Sea Ram auto that I've since flipped. I can honestly say the lume is close to rivaling my Monster and the Sumo that I've since flipped as well. Bezel, chapter ring and second hand alignment are all spot on (which is more than I can say for some significantly higher priced Swiss automatics in my collection!). Even the bezel action is quite nice, with minimal play. The only negative, and this is nit-picking, is the comically long strap it comes on. I have a pretty respectable 7.5" wrist and I have to wear this on the 2nd to smallest hole...leaving a bit of a "tongue" flopping around. Easy fix by swapping out straps. If these go on sale again, I HIGHLY recommend picking one up. It might be the ultimate quartz beater! Unfortunately, I can never upload any pix on to this site anymore (if anyone has any ideas why, then please to share), but you can see it here on OneDrive: http://1drv.ms/1L3v22f


That's a great looking watch, congratulations.

Sent from my Motorola Bag Phone


----------



## codeture (Oct 12, 2014)

Weston1 said:


> Amazon has a seller I just reported selling DW watches for $3.47.


Could it be a fake one?

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

codeture said:


> Could it be a fake one?
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


Absolutely. That's why I reported the seller to Amazon


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

Android has this interesting-looking mechanical on final sale for $135...








ANDROID® Skyguardian TY3600 Mechanical AD617BGBU - FINAL SALE


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

Ashford is selling a Movado Museum Quartz for $199 on eBay
Movado Museum Men&apos;s Quartz Watch 2100002 885997018128 | eBay


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

Blue Pan Europ 3-hander from Amazon seller for $781, lowest price I've ever seen it new.

Hamilton Timeless Classic Pan Europ H35405741 | Amazon.com


----------



## Mattface (Feb 20, 2015)

Bulova Snorkel II is down to $277 on Amazon

Pretty nearly as low as it goes. Wish I had the money. I'd be jumping on this.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Mattface said:


> Bulova Snorkel II is down to $277 on Amazon
> 
> Pretty nearly as low as it goes. Wish I had the money. I'd be jumping on this.


Almost $30 cheaper than I paid and I thought *I* got a good deal.


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

no name no slogan said:


> Blue Pan Europ 3-hander from Amazon seller for $781, lowest price I've ever seen it new.
> 
> Hamilton Timeless Classic Pan Europ H35405741 | Amazon.com
> 
> View attachment 4375026


Heck of a deal for a great watch. I'm actually wearing mine today!


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

no name no slogan said:


> Blue Pan Europ 3-hander from Amazon seller for $781, lowest price I've ever seen it new.
> 
> Hamilton Timeless Classic Pan Europ H35405741 | Amazon.com
> 
> View attachment 4375026


It's now sitting in my cart while I try and talk myself out of it.

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

WatchNut22 said:


> It's now sitting in my cart while I try and talk myself out of it.


It's a great watch...looks really good on mesh...









You know you need it. b-)


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

no name no slogan said:


> It's a great watch...looks really good on mesh...
> 
> View attachment 4375514
> 
> ...


That's really not helping. Is that a Volmer mesh with the curved end link?

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

WatchNut22 said:


> That's really not helping. Is that a Volmer mesh with the curved end link?


Yeah, Vollmer 99462HR4 22mm. You should be able to find one on the bay. I've never gone back to the original straps once I put it on.

edit: i'll just leave this here while i get ready for work...


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

WatchNut22 said:


> It's now sitting in my cart while I try and talk myself out of it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


Hahaha, Oh how I know that feeling... finger hovering over the mouse, creeping ever closer to the purchase now button.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

Must... Resist... Pan... Europ...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

The blue one is very lovely. When it had just been released a year ago, I tried it on at my AD and they had offered it to me for $750 (plus tax), but I (foolishly) walked away. There have been two price bumps since then, and I can never find one for display after that. Great price !


----------



## HJZ (Apr 8, 2015)

Looks like the price on the Pan just went up. Guess we all added it to cart 1 too many times


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Black Certina action diver $575 on Jomashop. Good deal imo.


----------



## watchnut69 (Dec 24, 2014)

no name no slogan said:


> It's a great watch...looks really good on mesh...
> 
> View attachment 4375514
> 
> ...


This does look so good on mesh - I definitely need it.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

DrVenkman said:


> Black Certina action diver $575 on Jomashop. Good deal imo.


Blue also.
Titanium for 630.00! I cannot do it. Promised myself I would AD if I bought one.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Blue was $575 earlier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Still is. Titanium is 630.00


----------



## Sky1926 (May 16, 2015)

The new ride I got on sale...figured out why it was on sale I guess...nice little blemish at the 4 o'clock position

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

mannal said:


> Bertucci A-4T High-Viz Watch - DX3® Nylon Strap (For Men and Women) - Save 37%
> 
> Got one on the way. I had to pay around $6 for IL Tax but...... I forgot another watch vendor (Ashford) made a mistake on my last order and credited me $20 via PayPal. PayPal only charged my bank $72 which will make my wife happy when she see's the transaction. The way I see it, I got a nice watch for $72 (if & when it gets here). Pic's when it shows up.


Fast delivery, 365 day return policy and an all around nice watch:


----------



## Ohonte (Jun 16, 2015)

Citizen arrived from Fred Meyers Amazon deal today. What a nice watch! This thread is great.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

About seven hours left on this daily deal...








Oris Classic Date Mens Watch Model: 733.7594.4031.MB


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Just received notice that my Citizen Sailhawk has shipped from the Fred Myer deal.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

no name no slogan said:


> It's a great watch...looks really good on mesh...
> 
> View attachment 4375514
> 
> ...


Such an enabler 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

Sky1926 said:


> The new ride I got on sale...figured out why it was on sale I guess...nice little blemish at the 4 o'clock position
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is that model number?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Not sure if I'm going to commit to this one (trying to break Seiko habit). I've used MassDrop before (Wolf Winders) and the process met my exceptions.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-...ent 2015-06-20&mode=guest_open&referer=AM2BZN


----------



## Sky1926 (May 16, 2015)

rwe416 said:


> What is that model number?


It's the 8010-23A


----------



## Bub838 (Dec 20, 2012)

These are cheaper from a reputable seller on Rakuten. I've ordered from them a couple times and it's always flawless and quick!

seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko mechanical Ishigaki Shinobu cocktail model hand bird nesting automatic winding mens Watch Silver blue x black Cafe belt SARB065



mannal said:


> Not sure if I'm going to commit to this one (trying to break Seiko habit). I've used MassDrop before (Wolf Winders) and the process met my exceptions.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-cocktail-time-sarb065-watch?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Community%20-%20Style%20-%20MAU%20%28Active%29&utm_campaign=Men%27s%20Style%20A%20Product%20Announcement%202015-06-20&mode=guest_open&referer=AM2BZN
> 
> View attachment 4386346


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

mannal said:


> Not sure if I'm going to commit to this one (trying to break Seiko habit). I've used MassDrop before (Wolf Winders) and the process met my exceptions.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-...ent 2015-06-20&mode=guest_open&referer=AM2BZN
> 
> View attachment 4386346


Ah, here we go with the referer number again :roll:


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Techne Principio field with Seiko movt for $87: Techne Instruments Merlin Small Seconds, Green Nylon Strap Watch


----------



## Jake Kirk (Dec 7, 2014)

kcsierradad said:


> Anyone who bought those cheap DOM watches from a seller on ali......s: I just got a cancellation notice 'Your Order No. xxxxxxxxx has been cancelled because payment was not made before 16 Jun 2015 09:02. If you would still like to buy this item, please reorder it at alixxxxx.com'.
> Well, I did make the payment immediately and my cc bill says so as well.
> WUS, now I know why you don't allow links to this site. Looking for a free lunch, got sand...


So has anyone actually received the watch yet? I got an email saying mine shipped 20 days ago... Still no watch.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Jake Kirk said:


> So has anyone actually received the watch yet? I got an email saying mine shipped 20 days ago... Still no watch.


There are no watches. It is a total scam. A thousand people order, only 700 log in to cancel their order, escalate and demand refund. The guy keeps 300 x $14.24.

I ordered 3 separate orders. All said shipped but none arrived. I filed disputes on all 3. I received the identical message on all three orders:

*could i refund full money for you i think think the item was lost in mail thanks *

On Ali, you can't leave any sort of feedback until you click "I've received my order." In this way, fraudulent sellers can advertise ridiculous prices, not ship, keep the money for those who forget or don't bother to complain.

I'm going to reverse my earlier opinion on this company and say that WUS management is right on the money to ban them here. The site facilitates fraud and I won't use them again.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Please explain? Cut and past link from MassDrop.



tinknocker said:


> Ah, here we go with the referer number again :roll:


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I use S3 as well. Did not see cheaper one when I did my search.

Thanks!



Bub838 said:


> These are cheaper from a reputable seller on Rakuten. I've ordered from them a couple times and it's always flawless and quick!
> 
> seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko mechanical Ishigaki Shinobu cocktail model hand bird nesting automatic winding mens Watch Silver blue x black Cafe belt SARB065


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

mannal said:


> Please explain? Cut and past link from MassDrop.


Yeah, but you are a massdrop user, so if you link to a product, it adds your referral code and you get a monetary bonus for anyone who clicks the link a buys.

Not allowed.

You can post links, but just backspace over the referral part (_...__*referer=AM2BZN*_)


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

mannal said:


> Please explain? Cut and past link from MassDrop.


It has your username AM2BZN listed as a referrer, so that you can be credited with a fee for every person who signs up for Massdrop through your link.

You only need the first part of the link to direct people to the site,

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-cocktail-time-sarb065-watch


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

GregoryD said:


> Techne Principio field with Seiko movt for $87: Techne Instruments Merlin Small Seconds, Green Nylon Strap Watch


Wow, this watch looks great. I was all but ready to hit the buy button until I read the quartz part. Now I'm having that internal debate with myself between really wanting this watch and really wanting this watch to be an auto.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

mleok said:


> It has your username AM2BZN listed as a referrer, so that you can be credited with a fee for every person who signs up for Massdrop through your link.


I seriously doubt anyone is doing this purposefully. In fact, I imagine most people are unaware this is even happening when they cut and paste links.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I will avoid this in the future.



mleok said:


> It has your username AM2BZN listed as a referrer, so that you can be credited with a fee for every person who signs up for Massdrop through your link.
> 
> You only need the first part of the link to direct people to the site,
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-cocktail-time-sarb065-watch


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Good grief who cares? It's not like you are paying him money out of your account. Now if you want to post a link you must be an HTML and HTTP Redirect expert? Dumb. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

jmarkpatton said:


> Good grief who cares? It's not like you are paying him money out of your account. Now if you want to post a link you must be an HTML and HTTP Redirect expert? Dumb.


It matters because it was established upthread that such referral links violate the forum rules. This also eliminates any fiscal incentive to post marginal bargains simply to drum up referral fees. Finally, it doesn't take an expert to recognize your login name in a link and remove it.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Sure it's a rule. But big deal. Is it really worth the time to tattle on someone? Isn't your time worth something to year her than spending time calling someone out on a possible 3 cents they may make? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

jmarkpatton said:


> Sure it's a rule. But big deal. Is it really worth the time to tattle on someone? Isn't your time worth something to year her than spending time calling someone out on a possible 3 cents they may make?


Did someone get banned for doing this, did anyone report this to the mods? We're simply educating a newbie about the rules here. The mods have demonstrated a willingness to add sites that routinely get linked with referral codes to the site filter, and that ends up being worse for everyone.


----------



## MaxPower (Feb 16, 2006)

jmarkpatton said:


> Sure it's a rule. But big deal. Is it really worth the time to tattle on someone? Isn't your time worth something to year her than spending time calling someone out on a possible 3 cents they may make?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In an isolated case, and in most of these situations, no, tattling isn't strictly necessary. The problem is the precedent it sets. If referral links are allowed, more and more people will begin posting them intentionally...then the legitimately good deals get lost in a sea of "click me!!! click me!!!" posts. I've seen it happen on other forums - given all the traffic on WUS, it would inevitably happen here too, and probably more quickly than you might expect. Admins have to take a stand on referrals, or not...there isn't really a middle ground. But no one's getting banned in this case, it's just a mild admonishment/FYI. No big deal as far as I can tell.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

So now you're telling on me? Geez. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

One thing I do find extremely annoying are links to deals on member only sites that do not include the sale price in the post. I understand that on Massdrop, the price can go even lower if enough people sign up, but at least let me know what the current sale price is, and perhaps how much lower it might go if enough people sign up.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Back to deals found...

I was in a high-end boutique today. They had the usual suspects, Rolex, Breitling, AP, Tag, Panerai and so on... :think:

Back near the corner of the store dedicated to Panerai, there was a case with a sign saying "*Father's Day Sale*". In the case was mostly jewelry, but there were a couple of Tags and a Panerai California. 

Now... that California is like a grail watch for me. The Stainless version retails at about $8700. I left without the watch, but with a cool catalog. :roll:

Over lunch, I told my wife about it and showed her the watch and price in my catalog... she, being the stellar human being that she is, and knowing I love the California dial (I was wearing my Parnis California) said "Why didn't you buy it?"

After lunch, we went back to the store and asked to see the watch.... *sigh* FML

It was the white gold version, and at the discount was STILL > $14K. o|

No joy was to be found.

If, however, you are in the market for this particular high-dollar watch, I can give you the particulars and you can post pics for me to cry over. :-(


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah but I think you are approaching incorrectly. He still posted a link to a watch sale. If he was posting links to .... sites I could see the rule. It's still valuable content for a watch site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Guys no matter your personal oppinion those are the rules! And they need to be followed, you cant bend the rules, in each case.. 
Ive been admin/owner/mod on other forums and refferal links always ruins it, cause people start abusing it. 
That's My opinion, but it doesnt matter.. Since it's WUS rules ;-)

Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

jmarkpatton said:


> Yeah but I think you are approaching incorrectly. He still posted a link to a watch sale. If he was posting links to .... sites I could see the rule. It's still valuable content for a watch site.


What would you have us do, we informed him about the issue, and asked him not to do it again. Nobody berated him for it, and only people like you are causing this conversation to continue longer than it needs to.


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> There are no watches. It is a total scam. A thousand people order, only 700 log in to cancel their order, escalate and demand refund. The guy keeps 300 x $14.24.
> 
> I ordered 3 separate orders. All said shipped but none arrived. I filed disputes on all 3. I received the identical message on all three orders:
> 
> ...


Hello, just thought about giving my previous experience with aliex... Of course that's just what happened to me, YMMV.

Mind that I live in Brazil and post system here is very slow when dealing with imports.

Anyway, since september 2013, I have made 233 purchases on that website (yes, I like to keep the postman busy)

- 9 of the items were never sent by the seller. Got refunded automatically as soon as the time frame for shipping expired. 
- 9 were sent (presumably) but never arrived. When whitin 5 days from expiring the time for customer protection, I asked the sellers to extend the time for delivery so I could be covered by the customer protection, and as soon as they refused or if it came to something like 100 days, I filed a dispute and got refunded every single time. 
- 12 items came with some problem or another, like wrong size, description or color. Opened a dispute and got partially refunded every time.

All of the other orders I took care of asking for extension of purchase protection when within 5 days of completion (easy to follow with their emails warning me).

A little statistics: the average time for delivery has been 55.4 days, with extremes as 16 and 149.

So, for me, I think it works just fine, I just have to be patient and diligent...

I have an order on the DOM watch also, ordered on 05/27 and had it shipped on 06/01. Still have 19 days of customer protection, and will ask for a extension when close to expire. So far, not worried...


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm an expert and I missed the link. Did not expect it, did not look for it and did not see it. Now I know what to look for.



mleok said:


> It matters because it was established upthread that such referral links violate the forum rules. This also eliminates any fiscal incentive to post marginal bargains simply to drum up referral fees. Finally, it doesn't take an expert to recognize your login name in a link and remove it.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

What the heck is going on with this thread? It used to be a fun one.

Can you please refrain from just putting Bargain deals (as per the title) and leave the extra [email protected] for other threads.


----------



## towne (May 1, 2011)

Hear Ye! Hear Ye! F71 is having a fire sale, on Bureaucratic Management debate!


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

I know it is not the lowest price ever, but it is almost enough to make me put it in the cart .. 
Orient Mako XL Orange, 136.75 free shipping sold by amazon.


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

SARB035
what's the best deal out there for somebody living in EU?
seiko3s has it for $277+shipping


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

LOLL This is a great thread, i always enjoy reading it, thankyou to all contributors, but every time i come in here its like listening to old women/men arguing with each other because they have nothing better to do lol, carry on.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Jomashop has the Oris Aquis 43MM with blue bezel on bracelet for $995 and free shipping. Very tempting. It's a "deal of the day" so maybe it's today only, not sure about that. Recently inquired about this from an AD and it was $1300 on bracelet so less than $1000 is a steal.

Oris Aquis Blue Dial Men's Watch 733-7653-4155MB - Aquis - Oris - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Mondaine Evo Big Date on Massdrop, headed for $149. Referral-free link --> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/mondaine-evo-big-date-watch?s=mondaine


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Lots of Invicta Chronographs plus one non-chrono on Woot for US folks:

Invicta Chronograph Watches & Others - Accessories & Watches

Some of them look like pretty decent deals.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

jkpa said:


> Jomashop has the Oris Aquis 43MM with blue bezel on bracelet for $995 and free shipping. Very tempting. It's a "deal of the day" so maybe it's today only, not sure about that. Recently inquired about this from an AD and it was $1300 on bracelet so less than $1000 is a steal.
> 
> Oris Aquis Blue Dial Men's Watch 733-7653-4155MB - Aquis - Oris - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


Agreed. Great deal, $1200 (+tax) is the best ADs could do last I enquired. Its not today only, it lasts till 26 June.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Summer watch alert: Expiring today, Area Trend has a decent sale going on Swatch watches, including some Sistem51 automatics. Free express shipping as well.

The ones that caught my eye were this SUTB402 for $100:









And this Irony YVS410C quartz chrono looks sharp. $122 EDIT: Looks like it's $5 cheaper at Joma, but not sure about the shipping there.









AreaTrend.com: Swatch Automatic


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Summer watch alert: Expiring today, Area Trend has a decent sale going on Swatch watches, including some Sistem51 automatics. Free express shipping as well.
> 
> The ones that caught my eye were this SUTB402 for $100:
> 
> ...


cool, i had not seen any of the new sistem51 watches, i will need to look into this.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

tylehman said:


> cool, i had not seen any of the new sistem51 watches, i will need to look into this.


There's some really colorful dials and bands if you're feeling daring. Not really my style, but I can see it being a great summer beach look.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomashop has the Victorinox Swiss Army Airboss automatic black dial Model 241507 for *$439* with the coupon code 'WLCM20.' The black-dial and cream-dial of this watch on a bracelet are also under $500 there.

This is $50 off Amazon price, about $300 off Watchmaxx and more than $500 off most everywhere else.

Victorinox Swiss Army AirBoss Automatic Black Dial Men's Watch 241507 - Victorinox - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

jkpa said:


> Jomashop has the Oris Aquis 43MM with blue bezel on bracelet for $995 and free shipping. Very tempting. It's a "deal of the day" so maybe it's today only, not sure about that. Recently inquired about this from an AD and it was $1300 on bracelet so less than $1000 is a steal.
> 
> Oris Aquis Blue Dial Men's Watch 733-7653-4155MB - Aquis - Oris - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


The Grey and Orange Aquis on rubber is also on sale, $899 shipped

Oris Aquis Date Grey Dial Orange Rubber Men's Watch 01 733 7653 4158-07 4 26 34GEB - Aquis - Oris - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

DrVenkman said:


> Black Certina action diver $575 on Jomashop. Good deal imo.


Jumped on the Certina DS Action (black) from Jomashop Friday night, found a coupon for
an extra $20 off. $555 shipped, be here tomorrow. Woohooo! :-!


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

T-hunter said:


> Jumped on the Certina DS Action (black) from Jomashop Friday night, found a coupon for
> an extra $20 off. $555 shipped, be here tomorrow. Woohooo! :-!


Very jealous! Been wanting the blue or titanium for awhile now. Enjoy it. Great price.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

DSlocum said:


> Mondaine Evo Big Date on Massdrop, headed for $149. Referral-free link --> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/mondaine-evo-big-date-watch?s=mondaine


This one is currently $149 at Princeton Watches, a Mondaine AD.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Summer watch alert: Expiring today, Area Trend has a decent sale going on Swatch watches, including some Sistem51 automatics. Free express shipping as well.
> 
> The ones that caught my eye were this SUTB402 for $100:
> AreaTrend.com: Swatch Automatic


I recently bought a Sistem51 watch. $100 is a great price, but if you haven't seen and handled one in real-life, allow me to share some thoughts:
1. It feels really cheap. The case construction, the band, the movement (more on this later). I'm not saying it **looks** cheap (I personally think they look fantastic). It **feels** like a disposable watch.
2. I was primarily drawn to its 90-day (!!!) power reserve movement. However, it is rattly, loud, and setting the time reveals it's not construction with precision (the minute dial 'wavers around' too easily if you know what I mean). Coupled with the fact that it is a non-hacking movement, it just adds on to the cheap feeling.
3. The band is very stiff, the tang awkward, and I believe it has proprietary ends which won't allow easy swapping.

Having said that:
1. Surprisingly it keeps time very well! It's running anywhere around 0 to -3s per day. Much better than most if not all of my Swiss collections.
2. Stiff band aside, it is very light and easily wearable everyday for all activities.
3. If you're a collector (like me), I think Sistem51 has to be in your collection, being a proprietary exclusive Swiss-made movement
4. For $100 it is a very good price.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

One for the ladies ... blingdaily has a Caravelle by Bulova 43L140 women's Murano glass beads heart charm silver tone bangle watch for *$19.99 *if you use the slickdeals coupon code "*sd43L1405off" *at checkout. Just showed my wife and she wants one. It's less than half of the Amazon price, one-third the 11 Main price and more than $100 less than the Ashford price

One day only, but these things tend to sell out before the 24 hours is up.

www.blingdaily.com


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

sanriopurin said:


> I recently bought a Sistem51 watch. $100 is a great price, but if you haven't seen and handled one in real-life, allow me to share some thoughts:
> 1. It feels really cheap. The case construction, the band, the movement (more on this later). I'm not saying it **looks** cheap (I personally think they look fantastic). It **feels** like a disposable watch.


I am with you on this. I handled a few of them this weekend and I was underwhelmed. Then again, I am not enamored with the look, but I wanted to see what the fuss was about. They DO feel cheap.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Somebody stop me!

Bloomingdale's has a Tag Heuer sale going. Formula 1 quartzes for $720; Aquaracer automatics of various colors for $1,290. The one that most impresses me, however, is the Carrera Calibre 8 Grande Date GMT automatic at *$1,740*. COSC certified with a full analog mini-dial for second time at the 6.

Jomashop has the same watch as part of its 'Dads and Grads' sale for $2,395. The (nicer-looking) black dial version of this watch is $720 more in the Bloomingdale's sale, which I guess emphasizes the deal being had.

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...736968&CategoryID=1000066&LinkType=#fn=spp=55

All the watches in the sale:

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...inkshareID=.7WaaTN6umc-5Mi0brJRh11W5iXiBc3uaw

And if you do Fat Wallet and log into Bloomingdale's through them, I think you get 2.5% of your purchase back.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

Pro Diver said:


> This one is currently $149 at Princeton Watches, a Mondaine AD.


Yeah, I don't know about anyone else, but I'm rarely blown away by Massdrop prices, even the lowest ones after they reach max participation.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Woot has a deal on two Casio Edifice watches.

Your Choice Edifice Chronograph Watch - Sport.Woot

Black/Red for $72.99








Black/Blue for $84.99


----------



## Bub838 (Dec 20, 2012)

JamesWWIII said:


> Yeah, I don't know about anyone else, but I'm rarely blown away by Massdrop prices, even the lowest ones after they reach max participation.


Agreed 100%


----------



## kcsierradad (Nov 10, 2014)

DOM/alxxxxxxss related:



nathanpyoung said:


> My extension request just got approved
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


Just go approved as well, about 24 hours.
If you haven't received your item, do this before the end of the week...


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Orient CEM75005R for $129 at Long Island Watch.

Orient Luminous Dial Mako II Automatic Dive Watch on a Bracelet #CEM75005R


















Thanks to AutomaticWatch for the lume shot.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

JamesWWIII said:


> Yeah, I don't know about anyone else, but I'm rarely blown away by Massdrop prices, even the lowest ones after they reach max participation.


I agree. And usually feel the same way about Amazon "lightning deals."

"_That's_ the deal you had a countdown clock for?"


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I agree. And usually feel the same way about Amazon "lightning deals."
> 
> "_That's_ the deal you had a countdown clock for?"


It's all about the research.

Massdrop _can_ have good deals, but just being on Massdrop doesn't mean that it always is...

I got my Seiko Superior there for $139 and I thought that was a good deal, but haven't seen another as good since then, or at least nothing that I wanted.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah, I haven't seen anything (deal wise) that's really knocked my socks off at Massdrop. Add to that, I'm pretty certain everything purchase through them is Final Sale, so if you don't like it once you receive it, well...you know the drill. Amazon Lightning Deals, however, while quite few and far between to where you actually find a true "deal", have actually bore fruit for me. Most recently was the Fortis B-42 opaline face, Flieger chronograph on rubber with deployment clasp for $675!


WorthTheWrist said:


> I agree. And usually feel the same way about Amazon "lightning deals."
> 
> "_That's_ the deal you had a countdown clock for?"


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I agree. And usually feel the same way about Amazon "lightning deals."
> 
> "_That's_ the deal you had a countdown clock for?"


I almost hate to post "lightning deals" early. They seem to follow a bit of a gambling style of intermittent reward. Sometimes the deal is "oh, you took something you jacked up the week before back to the 'normal' price," or "meh, $10 off big whoop."

But sometimes they take a model that's already aggressively priced and then slice a large chunk off of that. I'll use my recent Orient Ray as an example. The particular model I bought has a historical minimum and current price of $139 and an average between $150-160 USD. It went on sale for $83--almost 50% off. I've also seen similar ~$130-160 Ray and Mako models go on lightning sale for $120-130. That's really not_ nearly_ as exciting.


----------



## gravity84 (Apr 26, 2015)

$63 August Steiner automatics on woot August Steiner Watch AS8024SS - Woot

Not familiar with this brand but the aesthetics look like a datejust fluted bezel homage.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

If you are a fan of Redline or A-Line watches, World of Watches is having a big sale.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Another massdrop! Sea-gull M17 for $144.90. I wasn't able to find much on this watch, hopefully it's a good price. It is a very good looking watch.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/sea-gull-m17-watch (referral free)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hold on my head is still spinning from



DSlocum said:


> .......The Stainless version retails at about $8700. ... she, being the stellar human being that she is, ....... said "Why didn't you buy it?"....


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Hold on my head is still spinning from


 I have a champagne budget, but RC cola taste.

My wife, on the other hand, has champagne taste, and *hates* that I buy cheap watches. She isn't flashy, would never name drop, but she derives a strange pleasure from knowing her purse cost more than my entire watch collection.

Let's be realistic here... I know me, and I wouldn't have gotten any more pleasure out of the white gold watch than I would have had I gotten the stainless on sale, and I would have paid $10K more. Doesn't make sense to me.

Maybe that is why she drives a Lexus SUV and I have a 72 El Camino


----------



## unwatched (Mar 11, 2008)

DSlocum said:


> Maybe that is why she drives a Lexus SUV and I have a 72 El Camino


This man knows the meaning of the phrase "Happy wife, happy life."


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

DSlocum said:


> I have a champagne budget, but RC cola taste.
> 
> My wife, on the other hand, has champagne taste, and *hates* that I buy cheap watches. She isn't flashy, would never name drop, but she derives a strange pleasure from knowing her purse cost more than my entire watch collection.
> 
> ...


You are grounded brother. My hat off to you.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Found a few steals lately. Still waiting for the CCCP to arrive, but the rest are all pretty nice. Especially for the prices.  The Perrelet is awesome.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Gotta ask...did you score the Perrelet from Amazon Warehouse Deals? I had been watchin' it for months and it was getting so close to my personal "trigger pull price", but then it was gone! Regardless, that's pretty sweet!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

T-hunter said:


> Jumped on the Certina DS Action (black) from Jomashop Friday night, found a coupon for
> an extra $20 off. $555 shipped, be here tomorrow. Woohooo! :-!





nello said:


> Very jealous! Been wanting the blue or titanium for awhile now. Enjoy it. Great price.


So glad i jumped!


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Ok, I feel a bit silly about this, but better late than never.

On a whim, I bought a watch at BJ's yesterday (Like Sam's or Costco) because A) I liked it, B) I don't have a square watch and C) The price was do-able.

Turns out, it is more than do-able, it was a damn good deal and I want to share so others might be able to find one.

Wenger Aerograph 3-hand, Mod 72424 is retailing @ $260-$265 on Amazon... BJ's had it for $88.00. Quartz, but with a sapphire crystal.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

T-hunter said:


> So glad i jumped!


I have only seen the blue in person. I think they are underpriced. Easily a 1200.00 watch. 
Congrats!


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Gotta ask...did you score the Perrelet from Amazon Warehouse Deals? I had been watchin' it for months and it was getting so close to my personal "trigger pull price", but then it was gone! Regardless, that's pretty sweet!


You and me both! I was finally going to buy it and it was gone. $1,212 if I remember correctly?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

platinumEX said:


> You and me both! I was finally going to buy it and it was gone. $1,212 if I remember correctly?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sumpin' like that, LOL!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

platinumEX said:


> You and me both! I was finally going to buy it and it was gone. $1,212 if I remember correctly?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There was also a Glycine Lagunare I'd been following for a while. Made it down to about $567-ish before somebody else grabbed it up!


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

T-hunter said:


> So glad i jumped!


You should be glad, as the SS model is back up to $645 (making the grey titanium model $15 cheaper right now), and they sold out of the black dial.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Gotta ask...did you score the Perrelet from Amazon Warehouse Deals? I had been watchin' it for months and it was getting so close to my personal "trigger pull price", but then it was gone! Regardless, that's pretty sweet!


I knew I couldn't be the only one watching it. Glad I didn't wait any longer. I can't think of a significantly nicer dive chronograph for less than $4k.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I knew I couldn't be the only one watching it. Glad I didn't wait any longer. I can't think of a significantly nicer dive chronograph for less than $4k.


I've read many good things about the Seacraft line, 3-hand, Chrono and GMT. I'll be adding a blue one to my collection at some point, either 3-hand or chrono.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

nello said:


> I have only seen the blue in person. I think they are underpriced. Easily a 1200.00 watch.
> Congrats!


I totally agree, its every bit as nice as my PO or my Doxa. Way more impressed with this
than the mm300 i flipped!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

JamesWWIII said:


> You should be glad, as the SS model is back up to $645 (making the grey titanium model $15 cheaper right now), and they sold out of the black dial.


I noticed that today, my buddy wanted one. He might grab the Ti.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Just snagged a Ti Action Diver.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Found a few steals lately. Still waiting for the *CCCP* to arrive, but the rest are all pretty nice. Especially for the prices.  The Perrelet is awesome.


SSSR


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

JamesWWIII said:


> You should be glad, as the SS model is back up to $645 (making the grey titanium model $15 cheaper right now), and they sold out of the black dial.


This in titanium for $630?! Wow!










Taking all my willpower not to.....


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

DSlocum said:


> She isn't flashy, would never name drop, but she derives a strange pleasure from knowing her purse cost more than my entire watch collection.


I'm not stating that this is the case with your wife, but : A large percentage of the Western world seem to derive their self-worth from what they own. You see the same thing all over the place - this latent subconscious feeling people have of "I own nice things, ergo I am a good person."

Not quite sure where that comes from, other than an entire economic and advertising structure that leads people to feel that they will feel better about themselves, if only they buy 'X'.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> This in titanium for $630?! Wow!
> 
> Taking all my willpower not to.....


$610 with promo code, the black ss was $555 shipped. Fast shipping too, ordered friday & arrived yesterday.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I'm not stating that this is the case with your wife, but : A large percentage of the Western world seem to derive their self-worth from what they own. You see the same thing all over the place - this latent subconscious feeling people have of "I own nice things, ergo I am a good person."
> 
> Not quite sure where that comes from, other than an entire economic and advertising structure that leads people to feel that they will feel better about themselves, if only they buy 'X'.


Too true, you see it all the time, and we all suffer from the same syndrome to some degree. I don't think it is relegated to the western world, really... and even if your reaction is to deliberately eschew all worldly goods and live as a pauper, that itself is a statement. I think it is the human condition, a hold-over from our days living in caves. It is probably, at the root, sublimated mating ritual behavior, attempting to show others that we would be a good provider etc.

I just meant that she isn't the type to carry, say, a flashy designer D&G handbag.... Her collection tends toward those niche brands that only another collector would recognize.

Hmmm... never thought about it, but I guess she is kind of like watch guys who won't wear a diamond encrusted Rolex, but would be pleased when another WUS recognize their Glashutte Pano or IWC Perpetual! I am going to have to remember to discuss this with her :-d


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> Too true, you see it all the time, and we all suffer from the same syndrome to some degree. I don't think it is relegated to the western world, really... and even if your reaction is to deliberately eschew all worldly goods and live as a pauper, that itself is a statement. I think it is the human condition, a hold-over from our days living in caves. It is probably, at the root, sublimated mating ritual behavior, attempting to show others that we would be a good provider etc.
> 
> I just meant that she isn't the type to carry, say, a flashy designer D&G handbag.... Her collection tends toward those niche brands that only another collector would recognize.
> 
> Hmmm... never thought about it, but I guess she is kind of like watch guys who won't wear a diamond encrusted Rolex, but would be pleased when another WUS recognize their Glashutte Pano or IWC Perpetual! I am going to have to remember to discuss this with her :-d


Well put sir. I always enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> This in titanium for $630?! Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A steal. Does anyone have this watch. I found nothing. I am concerned about scratches. I am very easy on my watches. Few, if any scratches. Anyone know of any threads discussing titanium watches. I have seen some older pieces that had horrible "patina". 
I am chicken. If they had the grey dial in stainless, I would have already bought it.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

nello said:


> A steal. Does anyone have this watch. I found nothing. I am concerned about scratches. I am very easy on my watches. Few, if any scratches. Anyone know of any threads discussing titanium watches. I have seen some older pieces that had horrible "patina".
> I am chicken. If they had the grey dial in stainless, I would have already bought it.


I'm a little worried too, but what the heck. Scratches are just character anyway.


----------



## HJZ (Apr 8, 2015)

For the Certina, it sucks that I get charged tax, adding almost 10% more to the price. Boo NYC. 

For those of you that use MyHabit.com, which is Amazon owned, check your emails. You should have a coupon code GIVEME20 for your orders. It takes 20% off their prices including watches.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

JamesWWIII said:


> I've read many good things about the Seacraft line, 3-hand, Chrono and GMT. I'll be adding a blue one to my collection at some point, either 3-hand or chrono.


Looks like the Perrelet is a dud. It keeps great time, but the chronograph function doesn't work. Activating the upper pusher stops the entire watch. Activating it again restarts the watch.

According to a post I found:
*2) watch stops when chronograph is engaged -
- chronograph depth cam set too deep.
- something jamming second wheel.
**- reset lever spring broken and hammer is not latched in cocked position.*

This is the 3rd defective watch I've received from Amazon Warehouse. They need to have someone that knows what they're doing inspect their returns. Since it doesn't have a warranty, looks like I'll be returning it.

FYI, both chronograph pushers are screw-down. I wasn't clear about that from the information I had read about it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

nello said:


> A steal. Does anyone have this watch. I found nothing. I am concerned about scratches. I am very easy on my watches. Few, if any scratches. Anyone know of any threads discussing titanium watches. I have seen some older pieces that had horrible "patina".
> I am chicken. If they had the grey dial in stainless, I would have already bought it.


I recently messaged someone who use to own that watch in titanium and the response I got was that a yes it is a fantastic watch but it does pick up scratches very very easily. The person I talk to is very very easy on their watches in general and they felt as if the titanium version had excessive scratches on it in the time that they owned it. But that is true of almost any Titanium Watch except for the Seiko Shogun.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Well, that certainly sucks....sorry to hear it. I suppose that's the "double edged sword" of buying through Amazon Warehouse. You can score some good (if not great) deals, but it's somewhat of a crapshoot as to the integrity of the goods. The flipside being that at least you have 30 days to send it back at no charge and with no hassle.


RyanD said:


> Looks like the Perrelet is a dud. It keeps great time, but the chronograph function doesn't work. Activating the upper pusher stops the entire watch. Activating it again restarts the watch.
> 
> According to a post I found:
> *2) watch stops when chronograph is engaged -
> ...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Seiko 3 store via Rakuten Global has a watch I have long lusted after, the Seiko SARG003, for $304.93. This is the lowest price I've seen, and about $50 to $70 less than I see anyone else selling it for.

seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko mechanical men's automatic self-winding hand bird nesting mens watch SARG003









Now to agonize over this or the Certina DS1 on sale in that Jomashop sale for $474:









I like the classiness of the Seiko, mixed with the field watch feel. The Certina seems maybe more dressy, perhaps slightly less versatile in casual situations. But I think I like the Certina more! But do I like it $174 additional more?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Seiko 3 store via Rakuten Global has a watch I have long lusted after, the Seiko SARG003, for $304.93. This is the lowest price I've seen, and about $50 to $70 less than I see anyone else selling it for.
> 
> Now to agonize over this or the Certina DS1 on sale in that Jomashop sale for $474:
> 
> I like the classiness of the Seiko, mixed with the field watch feel. The Certina seems maybe more dressy, perhaps slightly less versatile in casual situations. But I think I like the Certina more! But do I like it $174 additional more?


I was actually looking at the same 2 pieces!

The issue that I would be looking at is the Certina is listed at 39mm and Seiko is listed at 40,40.3, and 41 depending on which site you look at.

I pulled up real world pics of these watches. Based on this I like the case and bracelet of the Certina more but the crystal and face of the Seiko. Oddly the Seiko looks like it wears smaller. I have no idea what size wrist these random people on the internet are?

$304.93 + Shipping (My last transaction through PayPal with Seiko 3s gave me a currency exchange of 120.xx yen for 1 USD. So based on that with shipping and currency fees will bring the *total to $327.50 *that is still a good price!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Yeah, I've got to get that Seiko. I've been going round and round with it for the better part of a year, and the fact that it stays in my mind says something. It will serve a similar function in my collection to the Alpina Extreme Sailing watch I picked up in that great Gemnation sale of awhile back, and I usually don't like that. But I like this SARG so much I'll make an exception to my rule.


----------



## Thijsiee (Feb 21, 2015)

The cheap Dom watches on ali are available again for 15 dollars, did anybody received them last time?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Thijsiee said:


> The cheap Dom watches on ali are available again for 15 dollars, did anybody received them last time?


No

and a lot of drama to get a refund.

Refund is only partial, back on chat now with Philipines or Bangladesh or wherever Ali has their chat center.

Seriously, if you only have 10% who don't pursue a refund, its pretty good money for China...


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

What's the promo code on that


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Seiko SRP637 @ world of watches for $267.99 which is pretty good already, Use code "WATCH25" to bring it down to $242.99.

Men's Prospex Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial | World of Watches


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Evine discount, gift15off gives you 15 percent off until 9:59pm ET June 25. Grabbed the Deep Blue Sun Diver III and saved another $43. Six value pay available, takes the sting out.


----------



## Progress (Dec 31, 2010)

No lume on the DS-1 is a deal breaker for me. But for more money you can go for the DS-1 Powermatic which does have lume.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

BDC said:


> Seiko SRP637 @ world of watches for $267.99 which is pretty good already, Use code "WATCH25" to bring it down to $242.99.
> 
> Men's Prospex Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial | World of Watches


Damn. Was about to order but they added almost 100usd to ship it to Canada. Guess I'll pass this time.


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

Orient Bambino on Massdrop. Just the version I'm looking for. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

CW summer and nearly new sale is on. Going fast.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Blow must be "select" (CW's words not mine) like me as the chosen few can order the sale watches now rather than the 1st of July when the sale officially starts. Either way if you fancy a Nearly New CW or a 50% off CW don't hang about as the limited stock sells out fast.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

sticky said:


> Blow must be "select" (CW's words not mine) like me as the chosen few can order the sale watches now rather than the 1st of July when the sale officially starts. Either way if you fancy a Nearly New CW or a 50% off CW don't hang about as the limited stock sells out fast.


i am not "select"

o|


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Christopherward.co.uk then append summer-sale.html I snagged an alligator strap and a wallet.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> CW summer and nearly new sale is on. Going fast.


I ordered 2 Chronometers. I basically bought one and got the other free!

Reminder: Use the EU site and a credit card with a favorable exchange rate for the best deal. I saved an extra $300 over the US site prices.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

The EU/US site just kept redirecting me to the UK site so I ordered from there. Anyways I wasn't ordering anything big, just a strap.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

RyanD said:


> I ordered 2 Chronometers. I basically bought one and got the other free!
> 
> Reminder: Use the EU site and a credit card with a favorable exchange rate for the best deal. I saved an extra $300 over the US site prices.


Me too. Got this beauty for less than $350 shipped (using the .eu site after I learned I could copy the URL of the watches I wanted and appended it to Christopher Ward - Luxury Swiss Watches).


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Mine _SRP637_  from world of watches costs 507 bucks after all! Ridiculous... :-/


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomashop has the particularly gorgeous, field-watch-looking moonphase automatic, the Frederique Constant "Moontimer," for $1,021 with the coupon code "GOOGLE50." That's $350 to $500 clear of anybody else.

Frederique Constant Black Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch FC-330B6B6B - Index - Frederique Constant - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop









Wow.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

After receiving confirmation from Wera (who is awesome, BTW) in CW Customer Service that the deployment clasp and rivets are indeed brushed and not polished, I just ordered the 22mm leather "pilot" strap for $35 USD (shipped). Should look awesome on my C11 Makaira!


blowfish89 said:


> CW summer and nearly new sale is on. Going fast.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> After receiving confirmation from Wera (who is awesome, BTW) in CW Customer Service that the deployment clasp and rivets are indeed brushed and not polished, I just ordered the 22mm leather "pilot" strap for $35 USD (shipped). Should look awesome on my C11 Makaira!


Great. I got a black alligator strap w/ bader buckle. With 60/60 its not much of a risk.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm not sure if the 60/60 guarantee applies to straps, it might only be to watches? Couldn't tell you for certain, however.


blowfish89 said:


> Great. I got a black alligator strap w/ bader buckle. With 60/60 its not much of a risk.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

First time sharing a deal, please be gentle 

Edox Grand Ocean Regulator Automatic Watch, $888 + Free Shipping

Coupon Code: *SDGRAND888 at Ashford*

Retail price: $4,439 (but who pays retail, right?)
Usually sells for $1,400 and up









I've never handled this, but have seen it in real life when I was in Japan. It's big (45mm) and imposing. The different layers/depths on the dial give it a distinctive look. The black version IMHO looks better, but $888 seems like a good deal for a rather unusual watch.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Christopherward.co.uk then append summer-sale.html I snagged an alligator strap and a wallet.


will be resisting the temptation this time. Already have 3 Ward's. think that's enough for now


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

BDC said:


> Seiko SRP637 @ world of watches for $267.99 which is pretty good already, Use code "WATCH25" to bring it down to $242.99.
> 
> Men's Prospex Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial | World of Watches


Love it. It kind of incorporates the original and second generation monster, yet in the baby tuna case. Great price too. Same size as the original baby tuna?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

sanriopurin said:


> First time sharing a deal, please be gentle
> 
> Edox Grand Ocean Regulator Automatic Watch, $888 + Free Shipping
> 
> Coupon Code: *SDGRAND888 at Ashford*


FYI, that coupon code is also a referral code for Slickdeals. (SD=Slickdeals)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RyanD said:


> FYI, that coupon code is also a referral code for Slickdeals. (SD=Slickdeals)


So who gets paid on that one? My understanding was that slick deals.com was just a deal aggregator.

You searched through their site, find a product that interests you, use the coupon code at the specific retailer, and hopefully get a great deal on something you're interested in. There was no way for me to profit from the use of or sharing of that specific coupon code with anyone other than the purchase of that product at a discount.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> So who gets paid on that one? My understanding was that slick deals.com was just a deal aggregator.
> 
> You searched through their site, find a product that interests you, use the coupon code at the specific retailer, and hopefully get a great deal on something you're interested in. There was no way for me to profit from the use of or sharing of that specific coupon code with anyone other than the purchase of that product at a discount.


Sites like Slickdeals often get exclusive coupon codes in exchange for promoting the retailers. When you use the code, the retailer pays Slickdeals a fee. I posted a deal there once, and a mod replaced the code I posted with the Slickdeals code. Just an FYI.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

I believe you meant to type 350? not $350, or am I missing something


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Glad I got my CW order in fast. There are only a few left, and I can't access the EU site today. One of mine has already been "despatched". Despatched sounds a lot more exciting than shipped.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

What the hell just happened??? I had ABSOLUTELY no plans on a watch purchase today, yet here it is, 3:30pm Pacific Time and I have not 1, but 2 new watches inbound!!! First, I happened across a Golana Swiss Men's AD300-1 Advanced Pro 300 (ETA 2842 automatic) on Amazon Warehouse Deals in "Nearly New" (their top tier) condition for $248 and an additioin 3% cashback through eBates. Interesting, unique design and too good to pass up at that price (and hey, it's Amazon, so no likey...then back it goes). Then (curse you) the daily JomaShop email appears in my inbox...with this staring me in the face...Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 Brown Dial Brown Rubber Men's Watch 241562 - Dive Master 500M - Victorinox - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop. $329, delivered, after $20 coupon. Hell yes! What's that....mortgage? groceries? car payment? date night?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> What's that....mortgage? groceries? car payment? date night?


All irrelevant things that we mustn't allow to get in the way of our watch-buying.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

dumberdrummer said:


> What the hell just happened??? I had ABSOLUTELY no plans on a watch purchase today, yet here it is, 3:30pm Pacific Time and I have not 1, but 2 new watches inbound!!! First, I happened across a Golana Swiss Men's AD300-1 Advanced Pro 300 (ETA 2842 automatic) on Amazon Warehouse Deals in "Nearly New" (their top tier) condition for $248 and an additioin 3% cashback through eBates. Interesting, unique design and too good to pass up at that price (and hey, it's Amazon, so no likey...then back it goes). Then (curse you) the daily JomaShop email appears in my inbox...with this staring me in the face...Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 Brown Dial Brown Rubber Men's Watch 241562 - Dive Master 500M - Victorinox - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop. $329, delivered, after $20 coupon. Hell yes! What's that....mortgage? groceries? car payment? date night?


Solar flares!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This is quartz, but pretty sharp-looking ... Jomadeals today has the Nautica A32600G for $90. That's $100-$150 less than everybody else. It's got a tide complication which I imagine is something like a moonphase.

If I didn't just order a blue Technos Speedmaster homage I'd be all over this I think.

JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This is quartz, but pretty sharp-looking ... Jomadeals today has the Nautica A32600G for $90. That's $100-$150 less than everybody else. It's got a tide complication which I imagine is something like a moonphase.
> 
> If I didn't just order a blue Technos Speedmaster homage I'd be all over this I think.
> 
> ...


I was looking at some of those yesterday. Some of the dials with nautical flags. Quartz. But I thought they looked cool.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Nautica are solid watches. I have two. The one had the best bracelet I'd owned until yesterday. Made by Timex. Great CS. I called to order extra links and it was a great experience. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Must. Resist. Victorinox! 500m, ETA 2892, that's a nice watch for a nice price!


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

gliderbee said:


> Orient Bambino on Massdrop. Just the version I'm looking for.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


In for one, thanks! I wasn't planning to buy it (originally looking out for Version 3 deal) but the 'non-studio' photos from a Worn and Wound review article sold me. It'll be the cheapest automatic watch I'll ever own, but something tells me it's gonna feel a heck of a lot more premium than the more expensive Sistem51!


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

BDC said:


> Must. Resist. Victorinox! 500m, ETA 2892, that's a nice watch for a nice price!


I'd call it a career if I had your grand Seiko. Great piece.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

DrVenkman said:


> I'd call it a career if I had your grand Seiko. Great piece.


Thanks, It's barely been off wrist, and that's what I've been telling myself...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

BDC said:


> Thanks, It's barely been off wrist, and that's what I've been telling myself...


Yeah people like you make wonder if I should sell everything and buy just one watch.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

nello said:


> I was looking at some of those yesterday. Some of the dials with nautical flags. Quartz. But I thought they looked cool.


It's like an affordable Corum Admiral's Cup.


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

wait wait wait... Let's back it up a sec; beep - beep - beep. 

The Christopher Ward sale, are the C60 Trident's going on sale in July?


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

sanriopurin said:


> In for one, thanks! I wasn't planning to buy it (originally looking out for Version 3 deal) but the 'non-studio' photos from a Worn and Wound review article sold me. It'll be the cheapest automatic watch I'll ever own, but something tells me it's gonna feel a heck of a lot more premium than the more expensive Sistem51!


It's that article that made me looking for it too .

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ColdCactus said:


> The Christopher Ward sale, are the C60 Trident's going on sale in July?


There were some in the preview sale, but they're all gone. I ordered a C60 COSC. There are only 16 models left in the preview sale. They went fast.


----------



## Anthony A. Marrone II (May 25, 2015)

I had the C60 COSC in the cart Thursday night and didn't pull the trigger. By the time I checked on Friday they were gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

RyanD said:


> ColdCactus said:
> 
> 
> > The Christopher Ward sale, are the C60 Trident's going on sale in July?
> ...


Sounds like you scored but I thought you got two chronos what was the other one? Does anyone know if they are going to add any pieces for the July sale


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Canyon55 said:


> Sounds like you scored but I thought you got two chronos what was the other one? Does anyone know if they are going to add any pieces for the July sale


I also got a 5-day COSC. They're a good deal at full price, but $1100 for an in-house 5-day COSC was too good to pass up.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

Does anyone know more about MIRA watches? From what I can gather, they were established in 2010 and that's about all I could find. I first came across the brand via this site (which is great by the way, if you can look past his accent):
Mira Merveille De L'Espace Retrograde Limited Edition | iReviewWatches

Retails for $4,000 (right...) street price $1,800 - $2,000 except here:
Mira Classic Merveille de L&apos;Espace Dual Retrograde Automatic Mens Watch M103SSV | eBay

In short: a dual retrograde (hour and minute hands) Swiss-made 42mm watch for $999. I've linked two other variants below (more sporty 45mm models), also $999.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

sanriopurin said:


> Does anyone know more about MIRA watches? From what I can gather, they were established in 2010 and that's about all I could find. I first came across the brand via this site (which is great by the way, if you can look past his accent):
> Mira Merveille De L'Espace Retrograde Limited Edition | iReviewWatches
> 
> Retails for $4,000 (right...) street price $1,800 - $2,000 except here:
> ...


I looked into them a while back, and didn't find much more than you did. It looks like Upscale Time is about the only place that sells them. They sell them through their own site, on Amazon, and now they are discounting them on Ebay. They are also the only ones that say that Mira uses ETA movements. There is no mention on Mira's site about what movements they use, and I couldn't find a single photo anywhere of a movement.

The watches look nice, but I'm not convinced they are worth the price based on the info available.

I really like the looks of this one.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Amazon is going to have a lightning deal on the Baume and Mercier Capeland chrono in a half-hour. As its price before the lightning deal is already well below Jomashop's ($2,396 to $2,899), this could be good.

Also in lightning deal at 12:30 p.m. Eastern today is the Frederique Constant Men's Index Swiss Automatic FC303WN5B6OS -- again, already priced below everybody else at $686.

I often rip the lightning deals as not that impressive, but these are good watches and the prices should be interesting.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Amazon is going to have a lightning deal on the Baume and Mercier Capeland chrono in a half-hour. As its price before the lightning deal is already well below Jomashop's ($2,396 to $2,899), this could be good.
> 
> Also in lightning deal at 12:30 p.m. Eastern today is the Frederique Constant Men's Index Swiss Automatic FC303WN5B6OS -- again, already priced below everybody else at $686.
> 
> ...


Not to take away from the Lightning Deal, but Amazon has this version for $495 right now with Prime shipping.










http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00DL3EXME/ref=pd_aw_sbs_241_1?refRID=1G8W3CH3VVE19TEWJXJ0


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Amazon has Victorinox Infantry Vintage 241519 for USD 299. This is a beautiful watch with great movement, sunburst dial with texture, applied numbers, 100 M water resistance and a great strap. It's 38mm, not too small and not too big in my opinion as it wears a bit larger, and about 11mm thick.

http://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Sw...sbs_241_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1P2ZR1V2PGGJJGG12SSW


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Dexclusive has the same watch as ^^ but with black dial and strap, same price: Victorinox Swiss Army Infantry Vintage Men's Watch - 241518 | Dexclusive.com


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The Chris Ward summer sale starts at midnight (U.K. Time) on the 29th June I don't know if any more stock will be added - I sincerely hope so because after us select types have had a go at the stuff on sale it looks a bit like a buffet does after my family have passed it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Momentum M1 Orange Dial on Amazon Lightning Deal for the next 3 hours. $75

$75 seems like a good deal on a reputable brand quartz with the steel bracelet. $145 is the cheapest I found it elsewhere.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000PDHMH6...&ascsubtag=a1543e1cb51fa46669bc88200f1aa081_S


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ahhh crap I just bought an orange diver...anyone wana buy an unworn Deep Blue


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Inventory Adjusters eBay site has the Citizen Eco-Drive Radio-Controlled World Time AT9010-52E for $249. This is at least $50 clear of everybody else and matches the lowest price I've ever seen for one. I picked mine up the last time it was for sale at this price and I really enjoy the watch. I recommend a radio-controlled watch as part of any diverse collection. It's just a cool concept, and viewing your watch being nuts-on accurate every single day with no effort at all is kind of nice.

Citizen Eco Drive Mens Radio Controlled World Time Watch AT9010 52E 013205102400 | eBay


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Inventory Adjusters eBay site has the Citizen Eco-Drive Radio-Controlled World Time AT9010-52E for $249. This is at least $50 clear of everybody else and matches the lowest price I've ever seen for one. I picked mine up the last time it was for sale at this price and I really enjoy the watch. I recommend a radio-controlled watch as part of any diverse collection. It's just a cool concept, and viewing your watch being nuts-on accurate every single day with no effort at all is kind of nice.
> 
> Citizen Eco Drive Mens Radio Controlled World Time Watch AT9010 52E 013205102400 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 4489242


Nice catch. However, it does not come with 5 Year Citizen Warranty.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

bvc2005 said:


> Nice catch. However, it does not come with 5 Year Citizen Warranty.


Correct. Inventory Adjusters provides a two-year warranty.

Frequently Asked Questions items in Inventory Adjusters Inc store on eBay!


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Inventory Adjusters eBay site has the Citizen Eco-Drive Radio-Controlled World Time AT9010-52E for $249. This is at least $50 clear of everybody else and matches the lowest price I've ever seen for one. I picked mine up the last time it was for sale at this price and I really enjoy the watch. I recommend a radio-controlled watch as part of any diverse collection. It's just a cool concept, and viewing your watch being nuts-on accurate every single day with no effort at all is kind of nice.
> 
> Citizen Eco Drive Mens Radio Controlled World Time Watch AT9010 52E 013205102400 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 4489242


Link went to an auction with more than a day left on the clock. Still a bit early to declare this a bargain.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

<EDITED: _this information was incorrect_.> Don't think anyone has posted it yet but Panatime & Nato Strap Co have a Fourth of July sale, 20% off the whole site with code USA20.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Seiko SNE283 for $125 at Ashford

Seiko Solar SNE283 Men's Watch










Thanks to never_keeps_time for the photo.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-solar-diver-small-review-sne279-sne283-896624.html


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

sticky said:


> The Chris Ward summer sale starts at midnight (U.K. Time) on the 29th June I don't know if any more stock will be added - I sincerely hope so because after us select types have had a go at the stuff on sale it looks a bit like a buffet does after my family have passed it.


You guys ate everything and left us the fruitcake. Thanks... o|


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Where does CWard ship from when you buy from the eu site? I'm trying to figure out the duty to the US


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Canyon55 said:


> Where does CWard ship from when you buy from the eu site? I'm trying to figure out the duty to the US


There is no duty if you select regular economy (cheaper) shipping. Express shipping might incur duty. All of my packages have shipped from UK.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Not my auction, don't know the seller. New with possible minor blemishes (display watch) Invicta Scoobie Pepsi, for $129.99. 14 day return policy if not satisfied. You might even be eligible for 4X eBay bucks, I was. I'll get back almost $11.00, so in the end about $120 shipped. I like the design enough to chance it. Solid feedback rating on the seller.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252011543124


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Not my auction, don't know the seller. New with possible minor blemishes (display watch) Invicta Scoobie Pepsi, for $129.99. 14 day return policy if not satisfied. You might even be eligible for 4X eBay bucks, I was. I'll get back almost $11.00, so in the end about $120 shipped. I like the design enough to chance it. Solid feedback rating on the seller.

Invicta 6924 Scooby Prodiver Auto NH25A 300M Blue Pebble Dial w Pepsi Bezel | eBay


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Correct. Inventory Adjusters provides a two-year warranty.
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions items in Inventory Adjusters Inc store on eBay!


Discrepancy. The listing indicates a 1 year warranty, but the FAQ indicates 2 year warranty.


----------



## mikeblythe (Jun 2, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Amazon is going to have a lightning deal on the Baume and Mercier Capeland chrono in a half-hour. As its price before the lightning deal is already well below Jomashop's ($2,396 to $2,899), this could be good.
> 
> Also in lightning deal at 12:30 p.m. Eastern today is the Frederique Constant Men's Index Swiss Automatic FC303WN5B6OS -- again, already priced below everybody else at $686.
> 
> ...


Or if thats not cheap enough there's this replica by Chens. Not sure what the quality is like: http://www.amazon.com/Chens-Automat..._cwb_wa_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=0CBHT6WB03HZWC3N7JFQ

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

dsbe90 said:


> Don't think anyone has posted it yet but Panatime & Nato Strap Co have a Fourth of July sale, 20% off the whole site with code USA20.


When I enter that code at Panatime, the site says:

"The coupon code you have entered has expired."

Is this code not active until July 4?


----------



## gogmeister (Apr 4, 2013)

I've seen in the other thread, the one dedicated to natostrapco, that this code was valid for the Memorial day sale. Perhaps this is why it doesn't work. Are you sure there is a sale? (I'm also counting on one for Independence day, that's why I checked this thread too).


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

gogmeister said:


> I've seen in the other thread, the one dedicated to natostrapco, that this code was valid for the Memorial day sale. Perhaps this is why it doesn't work. Are you sure there is a sale? (I'm also counting on one for Independence day, that's why I checked this thread too).


I haven't received an e-mail from either place about a sale, yet.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Bad news guys. I checked the Chris Ward site and no new stock has been added to the sale. :-(


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

sticky said:


> Bad news guys. I checked the Chris Ward site and no new stock has been added to the sale. :-(


Bad news indeed.

I really need a blue watch for the summer, hopefully before the summer is over, lol. The C60 would have been perfect. On to the next deal...


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Just got an email from Boschett Timepieces. Look like they are having a sale right now, 75$ off their Harpoon, Reef Ranger and dress watch (sorry, forgot name).

The discount is removed at checkout, so time to pull the trigger if you were on the fence!!

S.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

JamesWWIII said:


> When I enter that code at Panatime, the site says:
> 
> "The coupon code you have entered has expired."
> 
> Is this code not active until July 4?


I just went back to Instagram to see if there was something special we had to do to get the discount but now I realize that it was a Memorial Day posting. I'm sorry for the mistake. Clearly my fault.

I don't understand how or why it showed up on my feed a few days ago. I guess I'm not getting that blue 22mm Galaxy leather strap I wanted. Wishful thinking perhaps. My apologies to anyone affected by this.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I really, really, really don't need to buy a watch right now. But Jomashop is killing me. They have the Certina DS-1 automatic, black or white dial, for $454 with the coupon code 'jomawc20.' No one else comes close to that price. Love this watch, and I keep vacillating between whether I need the black or white dial.

(Pics borrowed from WUS/The Net)














Certina DS 1 Black Dial Men's Watch C006.407.11.051.00 - Certina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

Certina DS 1 White Dial Men's Watch C006.407.11.031.00 - Certina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

^ Much prefer the white, and I rarely do. The black looks drab here.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I really, really, really don't need to buy a watch right now. But Jomashop is killing me. They have the Certina DS-1 automatic, black or white dial, for $454 with the coupon code 'jomawc20.' No one else comes close to that price. Love this watch, and I keep vacillating between whether I need the black or white dial.
> 
> (Pics borrowed from WUS/The Net)
> Certina DS 1 Black Dial Men's Watch C006.407.11.051.00 - Certina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> ...


Easily the white!

And I am a black dial guy most of the time.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

dsbe90 said:


> I just went back to Instagram to see if there was something special we had to do to get the discount but now I realize that it was a Memorial Day posting. I'm sorry for the mistake. Clearly my fault.
> 
> I don't understand how or why it showed up on my feed a few days ago. I guess I'm not getting that blue 22mm Galaxy leather strap I wanted. Wishful thinking perhaps. My apologies to anyone affected by this.


No problem, mon.

Not sure if you're aware, but code WUS gets you 10% off at Panatime all year long. Better than nothin', right?


----------



## Anatole Sturgeon (Apr 4, 2015)

There's an eBay auction on an interesting Vostok Ampibian (new model) ending soon at a very reasonable price:

Man&apos;s Fashion VOSTOK Russian military Amphibian diver 200m. auto watch VA#100316 | eBay


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

On Massdrop Maratac SR-1 Red Crown. Tempted ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Henman (Oct 20, 2011)

These CCCP watches are super discounted. Deals - CCCP Time

The Monino is $90 and comes with an NH35 movement. Some other interesting stuff if Russian is your thing.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

gliderbee said:


> On Massdrop Maratac SR-1 Red Crown. Tempted ...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Pity they still use the 8215.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattface (Feb 20, 2015)

Henman said:


> These CCCP watches are super discounted. Deals â€" CCCP Time
> 
> The Monino is $90 and comes with an NH35 movement. Some other interesting stuff if Russian is your thing.


Some of those look exactly like some of the AV-8 models. So much so that I'm pretty sure it's 2 different brandings of the same watch.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Mattface said:


> Some of those look exactly like some of the AV-8 models. So much so that I'm pretty sure it's 2 different brandings of the same watch.


They seem to follow the Invicta price strategy.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattface (Feb 20, 2015)

Mattface said:


> Some of those look exactly like some of the AV-8 models. So much so that I'm pretty sure it's 2 different brandings of the same watch.


OK, maybe not exactly, but remarkably similar


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

AVI-8 watches on sale, and with a 30% additional with code AV-RWB, you can find some deals.

Also, Deep Blue on evine.com right now, just got a Sea Ram for $125


----------



## eldd (Jul 2, 2012)

Android AD650AGK Hercules Ceramic Flying Tourbillon Watch - $995 CAD ($793 USD) on Amazon.ca
http://www.amazon.ca/Android-AD650AGK-Hercules-Automatic-Tourbillon/dp/B008XA0OE6


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This is quartz, but pretty sharp-looking ... Jomadeals today has the Nautica A32600G for $90. That's $100-$150 less than everybody else. It's got a tide complication which I imagine is something like a moonphase.


Sadly this sale didn't last long. Some may think it's gimmicky, but I'd love a tide watch. I like the look of this, but I'm not sure about the functionality. Other tide watches like the Timex Tide Temperature Compass seem to have a straightforward design: Intelligent Quartz® Tide Temp Compass | Casual, Dress, and Sport Watches for Women & Men

A fourth hand points at the tide (12:00 for high tide, 6:00 for low tide). I would pick up the Timex, and still may, but I've read that its temperature function is horribly off (which makes me wonder how reliable the other complications are). But I can't figure out what's going on with this Nautica: 
I see the traditional "low tide" at 6 and "high tide" at 12, but there are only 3 main hands--perhaps you press a button and the second hand changes into a tide display???
And I don't understand the left hand complication.. it shows a circle empty, full, and crescent shaped and reads High Range Low Range High Range Low Range. Sorry to get off topic, but there's not much discussion of tide watches I've found, and this model seems fairly hard to track down.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

cyberpunks2000 said:


> Sadly this sale didn't last long. Some may think it's gimmicky, but I'd love a tide watch. I like the look of this, but I'm not sure about the functionality. Other tide watches like the Timex Tide Temperature Compass seem to have a straightforward design: Intelligent Quartz® Tide Temp Compass | Casual, Dress, and Sport Watches for Women & Men
> 
> A fourth hand points at the tide (12:00 for high tide, 6:00 for low tide). I would pick up the Timex, and still may, but I've read that its temperature function is horribly off (which makes me wonder how reliable the other complications are). But I can't figure out what's going on with this Nautica:
> I see the traditional "low tide" at 6 and "high tide" at 12, but there are only 3 main hands--perhaps you press a button and the second hand changes into a tide display???
> And I don't understand the left hand complication.. it shows a circle empty, full, and crescent shaped and reads High Range Low Range High Range Low Range. Sorry to get off topic, but there's not much discussion of tide watches I've found, and this model seems fairly hard to track down.


Here you go:









http://nauticawatches.com/wp-content/uploads/15_0029_Domestic-International-7.pdf


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

cyberpunks2000 said:


> But I can't figure out what's going on with this Nautica:
> I see the traditional "low tide" at 6 and "high tide" at 12, but there are only 3 main hands--perhaps you press a button and the second hand changes into a tide display???
> And I don't understand the left hand complication.. it shows a circle empty, full, and crescent shaped and reads High Range Low Range High Range Low Range. Sorry to get off topic, but there's not much discussion of tide watches I've found, and this model seems fairly hard to track down.


Re: The Nautica. It looks as if running seconds are on the 3 o'clock subdial and the full sized "second hand" is actually the tide indicator, full at 12, low at 6, full at 12 again. What they are calling "tide range" seems to be another name for moon phase.

Neat setup actually.

I like tide watches and have one of these older Krieger M882's. The moon phase disc moves from 9 to 3 to show tide. These are COSC quartz watches, the new ones are kind of gaudy to my taste but these are still around on eBay.


----------



## david3 (Aug 18, 2011)

I've only got 2 old watches, both in the junk drawer with dead batteries. I thought I'd try one that doesn't require batteries this time, and ran across this on amazon.com

Seiko SRP315 $97.22

Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SRP315 "Classic" Stainless Steel Automatic Divers Watch: Seiko: Watches

So I ordered it. Looks like a good price. Hopefully it will work out well and last a long time.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Wow brand new Monster for less than $100!!


david3 said:


> I've only got 2 old watches, both in the junk drawer with dead batteries. I thought I'd try one that doesn't require batteries this time, and ran across this on amazon.com
> 
> Seiko SRP315 $97.22
> 
> ...


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

david3 said:


> I've only got 2 old watches, both in the junk drawer with dead batteries. I thought I'd try one that doesn't require batteries this time, and ran across this on amazon.com
> 
> Seiko SRP315 $97.22
> 
> ...


Great first post and a great deal.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

That's a good deal on that watch. You could buy it and wear it awhile and still get your money back if you didn't like it. I don't need an orange diver or I would so be all over it...actually if my Mako in the sales forums sells I might have to buy one anyways 

Update: Had to buy one lol. Will decide if I want it or my orange Deep Blue once the Seiko is here


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

david3 said:


> I've only got 2 old watches, both in the junk drawer with dead batteries. I thought I'd try one that doesn't require batteries this time, and ran across this on amazon.com
> 
> Seiko SRP315 $97.22
> 
> ...


You bought an excellent watch that will serve you well for a many years. In 5+ years of being a watch junkie, that's the best price I've ever seen on any new Monster


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Great first post and a great deal.


Yeah thanks a lot David. There went my no buying watches right now. Price so low I had to get two.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

that is so tempting, if i did not have the older OM i would have ordered it already, i am still trying not to do it :-S


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

tylehman said:


> that is so tempting, if i did not have the older OM i would have ordered it already, i am still trying not to do it :-S


I have the original OM, just bought, and flipped away the SRP315 a few months back.... and just pulled the trigger on this one. That's a no brainer deal there!


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Jtragic said:


> Yeah thanks a lot David. There went my no buying watches right now. Price so low I had to get two.


Only two?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

david3 said:


> I've only got 2 old watches, both in the junk drawer with dead batteries. I thought I'd try one that doesn't require batteries this time, and ran across this on amazon.com
> 
> Seiko SRP315 $97.22
> 
> ...


Crazy deal. Had to do it.

Guaranteed delivery date:
 Sunday, July 5, 2015


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> Yeah thanks a lot David. There went my no buying watches right now. Price so low I had to get two.


Argh make that three. Decided there were more mods that I wanted to do, plus figured I'd give one to my kid since he's been coveting my orange gen 1. Harold's going to be happy too...


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

tylehman said:


> that is so tempting, if i did not have the older OM i would have ordered it already, i am still trying not to do it :-S


well i held out for a whole 18 minutes. i now have one one the way.:roll:


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Now through Monday, July 6th, save $50 on any Acionna, Cerberus or Spectre with coupon code *1776* at checkout.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I just had to pick myself up off the floor. An OM for under $100! If I did not have the SKX781 this would be paid for already.



david3 said:


> I've only got 2 old watches, both in the junk drawer with dead batteries. I thought I'd try one that doesn't require batteries this time, and ran across this on amazon.com
> 
> Seiko SRP315 $97.22
> 
> ...


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

BDC said:


> You bought an excellent watch that will serve you well for a many years. In 5+ years of being a watch junkie, that's the best price I've ever seen on any new Monster


Crap - doesn't ship to Canada.

Gary


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

i already have one...
but in two days I will have three.


----------



## drewcandraw (Dec 15, 2014)

I have been good since I joined but I fell into the hands of wus, mines comes in on Wed


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Gary Drainville said:


> Crap - doesn't ship to Canada.
> 
> Gary


Damn


----------



## Capital_Ex (May 15, 2014)

Gary Drainville said:


> Crap - doesn't ship to Canada.
> 
> Gary


Yep, one of those awesome deals where we are left out! S**ks totally.


----------



## david3 (Aug 18, 2011)

It looks like the SRP315 deal is done now. Maybe amazon sold out.

I'd been reading up on different watches for awhile, but hadn't decided to get anything. But this was on my short list of possibilities, so when I saw that price I didn't want to pass it up.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

david3 said:


> It looks like the SRP315 deal is done now. Maybe amazon sold out.
> 
> I'd been reading up on different watches for awhile, but hadn't decided to get anything. But this was on my short list of possibilities, so when I saw that price I didn't want to pass it up.


You have proven you belong in this thread.

(Gets you the monogrammed jacket, leads you to the billiard/cigar room.)


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Only one Monster left at $144.72. Dang missed it.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Zelos Chroma "Turbine" on Massdrop for $199.99, down from $349.00. One piece. Would look great on a charcoal rally with red stitching.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford has the Hamilton Pulsomatic H52585339 for *$399* with the coupon code 'AFFPULSO399'

That's half what anybody else has it for.

It's an odd-looking watch, but what I've always found compelling about it is that it's a true automatic digital.

Hamilton Pulsomatic H52585339 Men's Watch


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton Pulsomatic H52585339 for *$399* with the coupon code 'AFFPULSO399'


LOL! I was just looking at this about 1/2 hour ago while browsing some Rado D-Stars. I've always been intrigued by the Pulsomatic, but decided I didn't really want it at over $500. Done deal at $399. Thanks, WTW! No idea where you guys find these obscure coupon codes.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

no name no slogan said:


> LOL! I was just looking at this about 1/2 hour ago while browsing some Rado D-Stars. I've always been intrigued by the Pulsomatic, but decided I didn't really want it at over $500. Done deal at $399. Thanks, WTW! No idea where you guys find these obscure coupon codes.


Cool. If you really want to blow up your budget, Ashford also has the Rado D-Star "Ceremos" R15946153 for $648 with coupon code 'AFFDSTAR648'

WAY less than others, and a sharp-looking watch.

Rado D-Star R15946153 Men's Watch

retailmenot.com is your friend for those coupon codes


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> retailmenot.com is your friend for those coupon codes


Thanks! Just got the D-Star 200 I was originally looking for at 18% off. Now we're talkin' blowin' up budgets! :-d :-!

I gotta say, between holiday sales and finding codes, I've saved about $2000 on the 4 watches I've bought through Ashford in the past year. Good times.


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

I knew I should have checked this thread earlier! Would love an OM at that price!


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

This seems to be a good price for this watch, GV2 by Gevril Lucky 7 analog display automatic watch 45mm on rubber strap. The back is a roulette wheel. Black with green 9304 or orange 9303. $900 most places $339 on Amazon.


----------



## eldd (Jul 2, 2012)

I always wonder how is the quality of GV2 or Gevril in general?


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

eldd said:


> I always wonder how is the quality of GV2 or Gevril in general?


I don't own any of their products but there were two positive reviews on the watch. Here is one:

For the sale price, you can NOT beat the quality of this watch. The watch is solidly constructed of top materials. Additionally, the rotating roulette wheel rotor in the case back makes this watch extremely unique. If you're considering this watch, keep in mind that the case is thick and the watch is heavy. According to the owner's manual, the watch is handmade, and the automatic movement is ETA-based with Dubois Depraz layers. In my opinion, there are only two minor reasons it lacked earning 5 stars: 1.) Not being able to stop the second hand when setting the time. 2.) Not having a screw-down crown, which would have increased the watch's water resistance capabilities. Overall, I'm very impressed with this GV2 watch by Gevril.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

blackdot said:


> Zelos Chroma "Turbine" on Massdrop for $199.99, down from $349.00. One piece. Would look great on a charcoal rally with red stitching.


What kind of strap is on the Chroma? I like the watch but I'm really liking that strap.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

itsreallydarren said:


> What kind of strap is on the Chroma? I like the watch but I'm really liking that strap.


Unspecified.

I do like Heuerville rally straps a lot.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Joma apparently had a brown automatic VSA Divemaster on sale for $349 and I missed it. Here are some of their other VSA deals:














Alliance automatic on bracelet, in black ($395) and silver ($399). VSA bracelets are nice, but some of them, like these, aren't finely adjustable.














Airboss automatic in black ($489.59) and silver ($495). Good but not awesome prices on these. I'd be buying one if I wasn't broke.








The new style Original in green, black, grey and brown for $99. This is a very good price, comparatively, but I don't think they're worth more than this. The bezel looks like crap when it gets dinged. I have the green one.








They also have the re-issued original Original in white or black for $135, and the new larger one that looks just like it for $150. THe original Original is a better watch than the re-styled one, IMO. I believe the re-issue is a limited time thing.




















Ladies Base Camp in blue, pink and cream MOP, or silver ($99.99 ea) and ladies Officer in white ($129.99). These are great prices on these discontinued models. I own all of them and they are great looking sporty ladies watches. VSA isn't doing much of the military style with feminine touches anymore.








Midsize charcoal grey Base Camp (36mm, my favorite Base Camp) on bracelet for about $230 and the large black one for about $260.








They have a couple midsize (38mm) quartz colorful Divemasters for about $200. I have the white one and I'd be a lot happier with it if I had only paid $200. I might buy the purple one if I wasn't broke.








Quartz Maverick classy dive-style 100m watches in black, blue and red for about $250 on bracelet, $230 on rubber.

Those are the things I found interesting but there are lots more at good to excellent prices for the July 4 sale. Not sure when it ends.

ETA: According to the little red text, this sale ended 7/3, but these prices still seem to be available.

And I really wish I had $1150 to spend today:














Airboss automatic chronograph $1150


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Yup... I umed and ared to long over that brown Divermaster and then it was out of stock.. I'm still sitting off the grey dial officers day-date (with knife) deal I missed in March!

Ita


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Casio Men's PRW-2500T-7CR Pro Trek Tough Solar Digital Sport Watch

Camel says $215.99 is the lowest it's ever been on Amazon.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

One clarification about the VSA alliance bracelets in neurogenesis' post - they don't have micro adjustments on the clasp but they have half links so its adjustable.
Also don't forget to use the extra $20 coupon (WLCM20) if you get anything from Jomashop.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Deep Blue has 40% off straps Code: REP40. However, when you pull back the layers, the onion really starts to stink. Translation: they're charging $17.95 for shipping on a $39.99 PU strap; which means the 40% discount ($16.00) doesn't even cover their shipping charges.....WTF!!!!????? I've been a fan of the brand, but I don't believe I will EVER purchase anything directly from their site. They should be ashamed of themselves asking that kind of $ for shipping. Boo.


----------



## eldd (Jul 2, 2012)

Off topic I guess, but I just purchased the Momentum Logic TI (Titanium case and Sapphire Crystal) for $65 shipped from Amazon.com drirectly. Good deal?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0057ZIB0Y


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

eldd said:


> Off topic I guess, but I just purchased the Momentum Logic TI (Titanium case and Sapphire Crystal) for $65 shipped from Amazon.com drirectly. Good deal?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0057ZIB0Y
> View attachment 4539178


If the number I read is right and you got that watch at that price then it's a steal. That's a $300 or so watch everywhere else I looked. When I clicked the link tho it was $317 not $65


----------



## eldd (Jul 2, 2012)

City74 said:


> If the number I read is right and you got that watch at that price then it's a steal. That's a $300 or so watch everywhere else I looked. When I clicked the link tho it was $317 not $65


Thank you.

To be more specific, *$66.59 Tax included and shipped to CA. *
It was the last one shipped and sold by Amazon.com. I am in Canada and I'll be visiting California in few days so shipped to my cousin house.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

City74 said:


> If the number I read is right and you got that watch at that price then it's a steal. That's a $300 or so watch everywhere else I looked. When I clicked the link tho it was $317 not $65


And sold by someone called Twinix Store not Amazon. Hope you got a bargain and not a ripoff!


----------



## eldd (Jul 2, 2012)

hanshananigan said:


> And sold by someone called Twinix Store not Amazon. Hope you got a bargain and not a ripoff!


Lol I really hope its the real one since Amazon was the seller.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Huh. Your link now goes to one sold by Twinix for $317, as mentioned by City74. 

Good deal you got!


----------



## Capital_Ex (May 15, 2014)

eldd said:


> Off topic I guess, but I just purchased the Momentum Logic TI (Titanium case and Sapphire Crystal) for $65 shipped from Amazon.com drirectly. Good deal?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0057ZIB0Y
> View attachment 4539178


Awesome catch eh.....


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> Deep Blue has 40% off straps Code: REP40. However, when you pull back the layers, the onion really starts to stink. Translation: they're charging $17.95 for shipping on a $39.99 PU strap; which means the 40% discount ($16.00) doesn't even cover their shipping charges.....WTF!!!!????? I've been a fan of the brand, but I don't believe I will EVER purchase anything directly from their site. They should be ashamed of themselves asking that kind of $ for shipping. Boo.


Yeah, I know what you mean. I looked at the Sea Ram a few months ago when they were on sale, but the shipping killed it for me. I wound up purchasing from Evine which had $8.99 shipping.

However, I THINK DB's shipping on straps is much lower; about $7 ish. I thought I read that somewhere in their site some time ago.


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

NATO Strap Co is giving away a free RAF strap with the purchase of $30 or more. Free shipping and I found the deal on their Instagram account.


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation for $318 at Ashford with coupon code: AFFAVIATN318










http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-aviation/H76665835.pid?nid=sct_H76665835&so=1


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Wolf watch boxes are pretty good from what I've read. $64.99 at Massdrop. Amazon has them for $91.58.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/wolf-10-piece-watch-box


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 96B183 on sale for *$223.21* through The Watch Co. via Amazon. That's an incredible price -- $140 clear of the next-best gray-market site!

Amazon.com: Bulova Men's 96B183 Precisionist Chronograph Watch: Bulova: Watches

Dammit, dammit, dammit! I so don't need to be buying anymore watches. But that smooth-as-butter, sweeping second hand ....

(Pic borrowed from 'Net. And they say theirs is the newer version that doesn't have the tuning fork on the dial, unlike this one.)


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

I Jane this watch and love it.


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

Yep, the Bulova tuning fork is now reserved exclusively for the Accutron II line to reflect its original roots.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

My Precisionist from Amazon last summer had the tuning fork logo even though the description said it would not. Just FYI. I'm tempted to get another some day. It was a nice watch and a fabulous bracelet. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Get the Wilton. I can say you will not regret it. I bought mine from ChiefWahoo and I've worn it just about every other day since.






































WorthTheWrist said:


> Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 96B183 on sale for *$223.21* through The Watch Co. via Amazon. That's an incredible price -- $140 clear of the next-best gray-market site!
> 
> Amazon.com: Bulova Men's 96B183 Precisionist Chronograph Watch: Bulova: Watches
> 
> ...


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

Thought about this for all of about 30 seconds before pulling the trigger. 7/13 can't come fast enough.



WorthTheWrist said:


> Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 96B183 on sale for *$223.21* through The Watch Co. via Amazon. That's an incredible price -- $140 clear of the next-best gray-market site!
> 
> Amazon.com: Bulova Men's 96B183 Precisionist Chronograph Watch: Bulova: Watches
> 
> ...


----------



## KronoZen (Jun 29, 2015)

Massdrop has Tissot Le Locle small seconds for $435. At least $120 cheaper than gray sites like Jomashop. Choice of plain black, bracelet version, rose gold, asymmetric dial too.








A very decent price for a eta 2825.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Sevenmack said:


> Get the Wilton. I can say you will not regret it. I bought mine from ChiefWahoo and I've worn it just about every other day since.
> View attachment 4544010
> 
> View attachment 4544034
> ...


I like the look and price. What is the battery life on this bulova?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

joey79 said:


> I like the look and price. What is the battery life on this bulova?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Two years. Which given the amount of energy needed to power the sweeping second hand,, is very good.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Sevenmack said:


> Two years. Which given the amount of energy needed to power the sweeping second hand,, is very good.


My Wilton came with the tuning fork logo last year for $230 from Amazon on a previous sale.

Also you can turn off the sweep second hand to save battery life by clicking the watch into Chrono Mode and not starting the chrono function. Great watch, big heavy watch that looks awesome but realize it has NO lume, None.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If I didn't have FOUR watches just arrived/incoming, I think I'd be all over it.


----------



## Twotone60 (Jan 7, 2008)

KronoZen said:


> Massdrop has Tissot Le Locle small seconds for $435. At least $120 cheaper than gray sites like Jomashop. Choice of plain black, bracelet version, rose gold, asymmetric dial too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very tempting! Classy piece.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I actually need to post a "Dumberdrummer retraction"....turns out that while their "checkout" screen defaults to $17.95 shipping, I didn't notice the dropdown menu with other shipping options. Once you click on it, you'll see that shipping for straps is $6. Perhaps still a little steep, but much better than $17.95!



karlito said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. I looked at the Sea Ram a few months ago when they were on sale, but the shipping killed it for me. I wound up purchasing from Evine which had $8.99 shipping.
> 
> However, I THINK DB's shipping on straps is much lower; about $7 ish. I thought I read that somewhere in their site some time ago.


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

Pretty good deal on an Edox dress watch:
Edox Les Bemonts Ultra Slim (hand wound, not automatic)

$399 + Free Shipping with coupon code AFFBEMONTS399
Edox Les Bemonts 72014-3-AIN Men's Watch


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

I know that it's no longer 1988 but, if you still want to own a Movado Museum Watch (38mm, quartz, sapphire). Ashford has them for $202.30 with coupon code AFFMOV15

Movado Collection 2100005 Men's Watch


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Just a brief update: Received both watches prior to the weekend. I know this isn't the proper thread for reviews, but let me just say that the Golana Swiss AD300-1 that I got from Amazon Warehouse Deals FAR EXCEEDED any expectations I had! If anyone has the chance to pick one up at even close to the $248 I scored mine at, then you'd be doing yourself a service. Heck, even at their current (purchasing it "new") price of $582, it's a deal. As they indicated, its condition was indeed "New", with all of the protective material (front and back crystals, clasp) still intact. The size is perfect and actually feels/looks more like a 44mm than 42mm. Sapphire crystal, a signed, screw-down crown (a pleasant surprise!), a fantastic deployment clasp with deep etched logo, Côtes de Genève striping on the rotor AND the face! A picture's worth a thousand words, so here's a few I uploaded to OneDrive: http://1drv.ms/1NM7FcZ. 
There isn't much more to say about the VSA Dive Master automatic from Jomashop that hasn't been said already ad nauseam on the forums, it's just an awesome watch! I had no issues ordering from Jomashop and the watch I received is absolutely brand new (this was my first time purchasing from them, and now I'm sure I will continue to do so).


dumberdrummer said:


> What the hell just happened??? I had ABSOLUTELY no plans on a watch purchase today, yet here it is, 3:30pm Pacific Time and I have not 1, but 2 new watches inbound!!! First, I happened across a Golana Swiss Men's AD300-1 Advanced Pro 300 (ETA 2842 automatic) on Amazon Warehouse Deals in "Nearly New" (their top tier) condition for $248 and an additioin 3% cashback through eBates. Interesting, unique design and too good to pass up at that price (and hey, it's Amazon, so no likey...then back it goes). Then (curse you) the daily JomaShop email appears in my inbox...with this staring me in the face...Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 Brown Dial Brown Rubber Men's Watch 241562 - Dive Master 500M - Victorinox - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop. $329, delivered, after $20 coupon. Hell yes! What's that....mortgage? groceries? car payment? date night?


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 96B183 on sale for *$223.21* through The Watch Co. via Amazon. That's an incredible price -- $140 clear of the next-best gray-market site!
> 
> Amazon.com: Bulova Men's 96B183 Precisionist Chronograph Watch: Bulova: Watches
> 
> ...


Been waiting for a deal on one of these. BTW, it's showing up as $217 now!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

smatrixt said:


> Been waiting for a deal on one of these. BTW, it's showing up as $217 now!


Now it's $209.99, and there's only one left!


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

Just cancelled the order I made a few days ago for the Wilton at $223 (didn't ship yet) and ordered another at $215 with free Prime 2 day shipping. Saved a few bucks and most importantly, will get the watch by Wednesday. I know I could have bought the one for $208.50 but, I'd rather spend a few more bucks and not have to deal with third parties if theres ever a need to return something.


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

Maratac SR-1 with Red Crown on Massdrop for $264.99
Crown is red AND moved from 4:30 to 7:30, I'm not a big fan of crowns outside of the 2:00 to 4:00 range but, maybe it will be a great watch for lefties.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/maratac-sr-1-red-crown-watch


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

If I were a lefty I'd consider it, but why a red crown?


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Red crown and orange second hand.....just couldn't ever be happy with that


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Save 55$ on fossil bullhead
Fossil Del Rey Black Leather Watch, CH2979| FOSSIL&reg For Him


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

City74 said:


> Red crown and orange second hand.....just couldn't ever be happy with that


they had red crowns left over from a previous watch...
Why did that previous watch get red accents?
Cuz they got a deal on red paint.


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

ColdCactus said:


> I know that it's no longer 1988 but, if you still want to own a Movado Museum Watch (38mm, quartz, sapphire). Ashford has them for $202.30 with coupon code AFFMOV15
> 
> Movado Collection 2100005 Men's Watch


The SS version is $168.30 after coupon code AFFMOV15

Movado Collection 2100002 Watch


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

REI Outlet has the Columbia Fieldmaster Men's Watch (black/white, canvas strap) for$23.73 with free in-store pickup or $6 shipping.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> REI Outlet has the Columbia Fieldmaster Men's Watch (black/white, canvas strap) for$23.73 with free in-store pickup or $6 shipping.


There is also a black-body watch with a bezel, black or yellow face called the Urbaneer for the same price. $5.99 shipping.... I couldn't resist the yellow face since I don't own any funky colored watches.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

City74 said:


> Red crown and orange second hand.....just couldn't ever be happy with that


Glad to see I wasn't the only one bothered by that horrible design choice.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

I posted a blue version of this watch prior, now the black version is also going for $888.

Enter the code AFFGRAND888

And if you shop via Befrugal, that's a further 8% off through cashback, which will bring down the cost of this watch to $816.96

Edox Grand Ocean Regulator 45mm
Edox Grand Ocean 77002-357N-NIN Men's Watch


----------



## MaxPower (Feb 16, 2006)

N.Caffrey said:


> Save 55$ on fossil bullhead
> Fossil Del Rey Black Leather Watch, CH2979| FOSSIL&reg For Him


Purchased, thanks for posting. I was keeping an eye out for a deal on a Fossil bullhead.

There's also a free strap promo - add code STRAP15 and choose from a preselected group of straps (link is all over the Fossil site). I picked a 22mm blue leather/white stitching to go with the bullhead.


----------



## Le Vin (Jul 5, 2011)

MaxPower said:


> Purchased, thanks for posting. I was keeping an eye out for a deal on a Fossil bullhead.
> 
> There's also a free strap promo - add code STRAP15 and choose from a preselected group of straps (link is all over the Fossil site). I picked a 22mm blue leather/white stitching to go with the bullhead.


Thanks for the strap tip. Also been eyeing the Fossil for a while.


----------



## bardkc (Aug 3, 2014)

Fossil AM4562 at TJMaxx 49.99 + Tax.
Not sure if all the stores have the watch, the one I was in only had one on display. Big 44mm. The bracelet has solid links.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Seiko SPL047 for $141.99 (a few bucks less than everyone else) here

Men's World Time GMT Chronograph Stainless Steel Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches

and here

Seiko SPL047P1 Watches,Men's World Time GMT Chronograph Stainless Steel Silver-Tone Dial, Dress Seiko Quartz Watches









Not sure whether I like it, but it is *not* just another GMT traveler's watch. The manual is here if you are curious:

http://www.seikowatches.com/support/ib/pdf/5t82_e.pdf


----------



## JetsonGospel (Sep 11, 2014)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=380767250006&globalID=EBAY-US

$17 anyone?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

An "Automatic Chronometer" for $17.00, huh? I'm confident that it must come packaged in a genuine Fabergé egg, too!


JetsonGospel said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=380767250006&globalID=EBAY-US
> 
> $17 anyone?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JetsonGospel (Sep 11, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> An "Automatic Chronometer" for $17.00, huh? I'm confident that it must come packaged in a genuine Fabergé egg, too!


Did I say it was hand delivered as well? :-d


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

JetsonGospel said:


> Did I say it was hand delivered as well? :-d





dumberdrummer said:


> An "Automatic Chronometer" for $17.00, huh? I'm confident that it must come packaged in a genuine Fabergé egg, too!





JetsonGospel said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=380767250006&globalID=EBAY-US
> 
> $17 anyone?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

Londo Mollari said:


> Seiko SPL047 for $141.99 (a few bucks less than everyone else) here
> 
> Men's World Time GMT Chronograph Stainless Steel Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches
> 
> ...


Great looking watch but, I done with quartz watches for a little while. Anyone find any deals on automatics?


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Frederique Constant Carree Automatic Men&apos;s Watch FC 303BS4C24 | eBay

$460 Very decent price, I wish it was silver.


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

Best Buy has some pretty good 22mm NATO straps from Clockwork Synergy for $6.99

Clockwork Synergy 22mm Premium Classic Interchangeable Watch Strap Black P-PVD22N-JMSBL - Best Buy









Kreisler Tech Bands are $9.99

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/kreisle...hite/8755583.p?id=1219365671601&skuId=8755583


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

ColdCactus said:


> Best Buy has some pretty good 22mm NATO straps from Clockwork Synergy for $6.99
> 
> Clockwork Synergy 22mm Premium Classic Interchangeable Watch Strap Black P-PVD22N-JMSBL - Best Buy
> 
> ...


LOL what is a tech/computer store doing selling watch bands?

Also, those are great prices to thanks for the link


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

thomasp said:


> LOL what is a tech/computer store doing selling watch bands?
> 
> Also, those are great prices to thanks for the link


The bands are considered "Smart Watch Accessories".b-)


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

ColdCactus said:


> The bands are considered "Smart Watch Accessories".b-)


AHHH they're going that route... More power to them then haha.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

I picked up that exact Clockwork Synergy NATO to go with the Steinhart Ocean DLC on Sunday. At my local store there were about 4 different NATOs for $6.99, but they all had pvd buckles.....the others were $19.99.



ColdCactus said:


> Best Buy has some pretty good 22mm NATO straps from Clockwork Synergy for $6.99
> 
> Clockwork Synergy 22mm Premium Classic Interchangeable Watch Strap Black P-PVD22N-JMSBL - Best Buy
> 
> ...


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

Gazza74 said:


> I picked up that exact Clockwork Synergy NATO to go with the Steinhart Ocean DLC on Sunday. At my local store there were about 4 different NATOs for $6.99, but they all had pvd buckles.....the others were $19.99.


Your Steini is going to look great on that strap.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

tylehman said:


> that is so tempting, if i did not have the older OM i would have ordered it already, i am still trying not to do it :-S





tylehman said:


> well i held out for a whole 18 minutes. i now have one one the way.:roll:


well i go it today and to my dismay, i really liked it, so it looks like another keeper.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

tylehman said:


> well i go it today and to my dismay, i really liked it, so it looks like another keeper.
> View attachment 4576130


The bracelet is only $55 on Amazon if you ever wanna go that route...
gives it a much different look.

http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Watchba...321599&sr=8-1&keywords=seiko+monster+bracelet


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

Update on the DW fiasco from AE. My order has been cancelled due to "non payment" ... I did pay, and my bank account reflects this. 
So yes, dodgy, and I've been stung by the looks.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

Millbarge said:


> The bracelet is only $55 on Amazon if you ever wanna go that route...
> gives it a much different look.
> 
> Amazon.com: Seiko Steel Watchband For Monster Watch. Genuine Seiko Watch Band 20mm.: Seiko: Watches


i have one on my other OM so i will try it and see what i think.


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

sledgod said:


> Update on the DW fiasco from AE. My order has been cancelled due to "non payment" ... I did pay, and my bank account reflects this.
> So yes, dodgy, and I've been stung by the looks.


Got home from work today, and it is in my mailbox! Hilarious.

My apologies, but what a confusing email to receive.


----------



## kum (Feb 25, 2015)

I just receive full refund for the DOM watch on Ali Express. I couldn't wait to see what happens until the end of buyer protection period.


----------



## JetsonGospel (Sep 11, 2014)

Momentum by St. Moritz Momentum® M1 Roughy Orange Dial/Black Rubber Strap - 6pm.com

Any pickers for small dials! Almost 50% off ..:think:


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation QNE Auto H76655133 - Ashford.com

$475 + free shipping using code -: AFFKHAKI475










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## circustown (Jan 13, 2015)

I have been looking at that Hamilton since it showed up on slickdeals, can't bring myself to pull the trigger yet.

however I just pulled the trigger on a pretty nice looking citizen that I just saw on Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005MKGQMY/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
$188 less 10% for some sale they are running puts it at $169 + tax and it comes with the full citizen 5 year warranty. Titanium case and band and sapphire crystal. seems like a pretty good deal. Worst case is I send it back for free.


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

circustown said:


> I have been looking at that Hamilton since it showed up on slickdeals, can't bring myself to pull the trigger yet.
> 
> however I just pulled the trigger on a pretty nice looking citizen that I just saw on Amazon.
> Citizen Men's BM7170-53L Titanium Eco-Drive Watch | Amazon.com
> $188 less 10% for some sale they are running puts it at $169 + tax and it comes with the full citizen 5 year warranty. Titanium case and band and sapphire crystal. seems like a pretty good deal. Worst case is I send it back for free.


Careful with titanium watches, they scratch really easily.


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

It's here, tuning fork is still there.










Sent from my Motorola Bag Phone


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

ColdCactus said:


> It's here, tuning fork is still there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which store on amazon did you order from? I asked two different ones if they had the tuning fork dial. Neither responded back.


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

nello said:


> Which store on amazon did you order from? I asked two different ones if they had the tuning fork dial. Neither responded back.


Teelys

Sent from my Motorola Bag Phone


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

Not sure how these deals stack up, but...

Rado True Automatic R27351102 - Ashford.com

$598 using code -: ZTRUE598










Rado D-Star Automatic R15946153 - Ashford.com

$648 using code -: AFFDSTAR648










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

I looked for the tuning fork on the picture but just don't see it. Where exactly is it located? Thanks


----------



## MaxPower (Feb 16, 2006)

Canyon55 said:


> I looked for the tuning fork on the picture but just don't see it. Where exactly is it located? Thanks


Looks like it's in the top subdial, right above "Bulova"


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

Canyon55 said:


> I looked for the tuning fork on the picture but just don't see it. Where exactly is it located? Thanks


Above the Bulova logo and partially covered by the tenths and hundredths hand.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thank you, appreciate your help


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

The watchery responded back about the Wilton. They only have the new version. No longer on sale for @224.00, and has risen to @270.00.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

*Mondaine Retro Automatic Watch*










https://www.massdrop.com/buy/mondaine-retro-automatic-watch

Specs

A132.30345.14SBBB
ETA 2878 automatic movement
Hand winding compatible
Hacking seconds
28,800 bph
Domed sapphire crystal
Lumed hands and hour markers
Fitted leather strap
Case width: 42 mm
Lug width: 22 mm
Thickness: 12.5 mm
Lug to lug width: 43.5 mm
Water resistance: 100 m
Swiss Made
Included

Display box
2-year manufacturer, international warranty

Estimated ship date is July 31, 2015.

*$399.99*

_I wish it was the white one, but still a darn good looking watch_


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Millbarge said:


> *Mondaine Retro Automatic Watch*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool watch IMHO. The White sells at Amazon for $449 regularly.


----------



## eldd (Jul 2, 2012)

How's Mondaine build quality?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Millbarge said:


> *Mondaine Retro Automatic Watch*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh. You can get the white one for $350 any day of the week at Jomadeals.

http://www.jomadeals.com/Boutique_Item_Mondaine_A1323034511SBB.aspx


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

IIRC, the Mondaine has really long lugs so be careful with that. 52MM L2L I think.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Sometimes I think I'm the only one on WUS who is fascinated with radio-controlled watches. Anyway, Duty Free Island has the Citizen Attesa Eco-Drive Satellite GPS Wave-Air CC1091-50F for $689.95. That's $200 to $250 less than anybody else, even the Rakuten shops.

Forget that stinking antenna in Fort Collins; get your watch set by a GPS Satellite!

Citizen CC1091-50F Eco-Drive Satellite Wave Air GPS Sapphire Japan Men's Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Love that citizen!


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Sometimes I think I'm the only one on WUS who is fascinated with radio-controlled watches.


I like the '_idea_' of them, but haven't seen one I like yet. Most are like the Citizen you posted and entirely too busy (not to mention tiny text) for my taste and old eyes :-d


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Sometimes I think I'm the only one on WUS who is fascinated with radio-controlled watches. Anyway, Duty Free Island has the Citizen Attesa Eco-Drive Satellite GPS Wave-Air CC1091-50F for $689.95. That's $200 to $250 less than anybody else, even the Rakuten shops.
> 
> Forget that stinking antenna in Fort Collins; get your watch set by a GPS Satellite!
> 
> ...


Now, if you were 007, wouldn't that watch make a lot more sense than a Rolex Sub?


----------



## ronnie aloha (Aug 8, 2014)

I love eco drive radios. My first choice. Love not having to wind, set time, set date etc if I haven't worn it in a while.


----------



## electroken (Jun 18, 2015)

Invicta 8926OB for $77.99 at Amazon. I'm almost certain it was $86 yesterday.

Invicta Men's 8926OB Pro Diver Stainless Steel Automatic Watch with Link Bracelet | Amazon.com


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

electroken said:


> Invicta 8926OB for $77.99 at Amazon. I'm almost certain it was $86 yesterday.
> 
> Invicta Men's 8926OB Pro Diver Stainless Steel Automatic Watch with Link Bracelet | Amazon.com


It was. They sent me an email and I checked it out. Pretty decent price for a NIB 8926OB. Thanks!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DSlocum said:


> I like the '_idea_' of them, but haven't seen one I like yet. Most are like the Citizen you posted and entirely too busy (not to mention tiny text) for my taste and old eyes :-d












I thought about this 1 many times but the business of the dial always kept me from making the purchase. But a watch that has titanium with the special coating to prevent scratches, sapphire crystal, global radio control, perpetual calendar, auto adjust for daylight savings, 200 meters wr, excellent build quality, and solar charginng is hard to find in 1 package.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

DSlocum said:


> I like the '_idea_' of them, but haven't seen one I like yet. Most are like the Citizen you posted and entirely too busy (not to mention tiny text) for my taste and old eyes :-d


They're out there. You just have to hack through the brush of the busy dials with your machete.

























This old WUS thread may be useful:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/looking-minimalistic-radio-controlled-watch-300-eur-834796.html


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

hanshananigan said:


> Now, if you were 007, wouldn't that watch make a lot more sense than a Rolex Sub?


Or an Aqua Terra. It would be nice if Sony and the Broccoli Family would get Citizen to pay it for product placement the way Seiko did years ago for its quartz watches.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

There's an Attesa being sold at Rakuten for $310. [Photo courtesy of Rakuten.] Nice and minimalist. Thought about getting that one until the SARX015 came up for sale. Priorities.









I understand where DSlocum comes from with Citizen. Great watches; have two myself. But often, the dials are way too text-heavy when it isn't always necessary.



WorthTheWrist said:


> They're out there. You just have to hack through the brush of the busy dials with your machete.
> 
> View attachment 4602850
> 
> ...


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

mleok said:


> Meh. You can get the white one for $350 any day of the week at Jomadeals.
> 
> Jomadeals.com - mondaine a1323034511sbb - Deal of the Day


hmm... a much better deal...
massdrop fails me again.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Touch of Modern has some Ancon watches on sale.

The Ancon Sea Shadow is available in 4 flavors.

(the 56mm lug to lug kills it for me but if you like big watches, this looks good)









$269









$349









$269










$269

- Miyota 8215 Automatic Movement, 21 Jewels, Power Reserve 42 Hours Up, 21,600 Vibrations Per Hour 
- Hours, Minutes, Seconds And Quick Set Date At 4/5 O'clock Position 
- Black With Super Luminova Luminous Hour Markers 
- Steel Screw-down Crown, 8.5mm Diameter, Two Tiered Crown Protectors 
- Water-resistance To 200 Meters (660 Feet) 
- 3.5mm Flat Sapphire Crystal 
- 125 Grams Excluding Strap
- 45mm diameter excluding crown, 56mm from lug to lug, 15.5mm thick, 24mm Lug, Steel case back.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Touch of Modern has some Ancon watches on sale.
> 
> The Ancon Sea Shadow is available in 4 flavors.
> 
> ...


Good deal for these as they're well made pieces. I had one for a few days and it was monstrous on my nearly 7.5" wrist though and I just don't love the movement. Good deal if you can wear this large though.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Touch of Modern has some Ancon watches on sale.
> 
> The Ancon Sea Shadow is available in 4 flavors.
> 
> ...


Is that one bronze, or some kind of coating?
Don't have a tom account.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

nello said:


> Is that one bronze, or some kind of coating?
> Don't have a tom account.


You can also check the Ancon web site for info about the watches. I think it is bronze.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> $269
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*whew*... um... I need to sit down.

Oh wait, I am sitting. Maybe I need to lie down for a bit.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Never heard of Ancon. Seems like decent deal, even with the movement. Shame they've never heard of stainless steel. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm not going to buy any watches until the 15th! (Takes credit card out of wallet...)

Sent from my Motorola Bag Phone


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

DSlocum said:


> *whew*... um... I need to sit down.
> 
> Oh wait, I am sitting. Maybe I need to lie down for a bit.


I know I am quoting myself, and that is probably terribly gauche or something, but the more I stare at that watch, the more my eyes are drawn to that horrible, tiny date window.

I LIKE to have a date window, and I even like Day/Date, but with it that small, and not color matched, it looks more like a blemish than a useful complication. It's a crying shame... all I can think of is


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

That last gen movement kills the deal for me.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Can't pull off something that big, otherwise really nice deal

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

MP83 said:


> Can't pull off something that big, otherwise really nice deal


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

RyanD said:


>


I'm in a packed train and I'm the weirdo who is laughing at his phone 

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

They have a better following on the Dive Watch Forum but check out their website, they have lots of variations of the theme and they did have a SS version. These must be leftover inventory they are clearing up.









They have a Sea Shadow II that brings the dimensions back down to human proportions.

ANCON Watches - The legend


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

On Massdrop, Seiko SARB017 alpinist. Beautiful watch !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

gliderbee said:


> On Massdrop, Seiko SARB017 alpinist. Beautiful watch !


How much? Their prices aren't exactly compelling in general (as demonstrated above with the Mondaine).


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

mleok said:


> How much? Their prices aren't exactly compelling in general (as demonstrated above with the Mondaine).


$309.99


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Millbarge said:


> $309.99


That's a decent price, but you can get it on Ratuken for $310 before coupons, so it's not clear to me why one would prefer Massdrop, which has no returns, is not in the watch retail business, and has no real after sales service to speak of.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Timex Canada has 50% off a bunch of watches plus free shipping over $75

Sale | Timex Canada English


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

DSlocum said:


> I know I am quoting myself, and that is probably terribly gauche or something, but the more I stare at that watch, the more my eyes are drawn to that horrible, tiny date window.
> 
> I LIKE to have a date window, and I even like Day/Date, but with it that small, and not color matched, it looks more like a blemish than a useful complication. It's a crying shame... all I can think of is


I also find a mix of roman and Arabic numerals to be ... undesirable.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I also find a mix of roman and Arabic numerals to be ... undesirable.


You... you... philistine! :rodekaart

The California dial is the very epitome of both form and function, it is beauty incarnate!

Now go away or I shall be forced to taunt you again! :-d


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I also find a mix of roman and Arabic numerals to be ... undesirable.


I'm with you. Any dial with Roman numerals seems presumptuous and even inefficient to me. Why all those marks when a simple dot, dash, or single character number would suffice?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

tslewisz said:


> I'm with you. Any dial with Roman numerals seems presumptuous and even inefficient to me. Why all those marks when a simple dot, dash, or single character number would suffice?


I think you mean pretentious. Like many things, it's a matter of aesthetics.


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

mleok said:


> I think you mean pretentious. Like many things, it's a matter of aesthetics.


Perhaps presuming that he meant pretentious was a bit presumptuous and pretentious? :-d


----------



## cmfowler (Aug 21, 2012)

For those in the UK, Geckota have the Zuludiver Nato straps on clearance for under £3!

G10 NATO Nylon Watch Strap Vintage Bond Black PVD 22 mm | eBay

G10 NATO Nylon Watch Strap Vintage Bond Stainless Steel 22 mm | eBay


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

tslewisz said:


> I'm with you. Any dial with Roman numerals seems presumptuous and even inefficient to me. Why all those marks when a simple dot, dash, or single character number would suffice?


Inefficient only if you haven't learned to read Roman numerals. But then, perhaps that's an educational problem, though I learned Roman numerals and went to crappy New York City public schools. MMXV.

Aesthetically, Roman numerals add a level of class to the dial when used properly. On a diver that isn't a Panerei homage, it may be a little too fussy. But on dress watches and as part of California dials, Roman numerals look great. At least to me.


----------



## captnar (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm in for the Sarb017 massdrop. That's the same price as rakuten, no tax, shipping is very low, and massdrop is offering a 2 year warranty.

I also don't have to worry about customs duties this way. I agree that massdrop normally isn't the cheapest, but this seems like a good deal.


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

captnar said:


> I'm in for the Sarb017 massdrop. That's the same price as rakuten, no tax, shipping is very low, and massdrop is offering a 2 year warranty.
> 
> I also don't have to worry about customs duties this way. I agree that massdrop normally isn't the cheapest, but this seems like a good deal.


Good price indeed. I voted for sarb035...


----------



## captnar (Sep 25, 2014)

pecha said:


> captnar said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in for the Sarb017 massdrop. That's the same price as rakuten, no tax, shipping is very low, and massdrop is offering a 2 year warranty.
> ...


Would be nice if they could do around $270 for the 033 and 035


----------



## amateurchemist (Jun 13, 2015)

Invicta 8926OB Pro Diver is on offer right now for the next three hours for only $77.99!

That's a steal for modding!


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

amateurchemist said:


> Invicta 8926OB Pro Diver is on offer right now for the next three hours for only $77.99!
> 
> That's a steal for modding!


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

amateurchemist said:


> Invicta 8926OB Pro Diver is on offer right now for the next three hours for only $77.99!
> 
> That's a steal for modding!


Just curious, where did you see the timer for the current price on amazon?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

ColdCactus said:


> Perhaps presuming that he meant pretentious was a bit presumptuous and pretentious? :-d


Nah... I was being punctilious. :-d


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Not really a specific purchase anyone can make but it's pretty much predictable. Those of you who have noticed the Infantry branded NATO auctions on eBay -- I bid on and won two last week, both black 3-ring NATO -- the 2nd was a backup with a low bid and I won that at a price so low they lost $$ to me. Typically these go for <$3 ea. or less.

So both arrived in the last few days and honestly both are pretty good. They both came in outer shipping bags and inner plastic bags with infantry branding. The straps were both flawless with nice stitching instead of heat welding and the fabric is a little less flexible than some, but it compares favorably to a Crown & Buckle "heavy duty." The straps themselves are NOT branded with Infantry. 

The sellers I used were infantry-pro and infantry-006xi. I think those are just specific accounts for Infantry employees, but that might help the eBay search.

For <$2.00 for both straps (not kidding) I got a steal. I'd be comfortable spending more on one of their NATOs if their limited color choices work for you. Even BIN prices on eBay for their NATO/ZULU straps tend to be pretty good.

I had also ordered three NATO straps from China in styles that were harder to get from a trusted US/European seller and those came in. The price was very low on those and now I know why. Each one of those had one slight flaw, usually with stitching so YMMV and you usually get what you pay for. They were probably units that failed QC in China so that tells you something... The Infantry NATO straps were a pleasant exception to that rule.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> I know I am quoting myself, and that is probably terribly gauche or something, but the more I stare at that watch, the more my eyes are drawn to that horrible, tiny date window.
> 
> I LIKE to have a date window, and I even like Day/Date, but with it that small, and not color matched, it looks more like a blemish than a useful complication. It's a crying shame... all I can think of is


If you look closely at the pictures you notice all seconds hand counter weight is *exactly *on the other side of the date window. 
Even the massdrop photographer tried his/her best to cover the imbalance/asymmetry of the dial. That's how I see it.
Like you said, the date window was a bad choice on all aspects.


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

mleok said:


> Nah... I was being punctilious. :-d


 This is becoming quite precarious.


----------



## Fuel Fire Desire (Dec 25, 2014)

WOW is blowing out Lumi Nox. I just picked up a 6500 series for $430 shipped (reg $750).


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ordered one of these for $309. Next lowest price I can find is over $450.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Ordered one of these for $309. Next lowest price I can find is over $450.
> 
> View attachment 4623570


Where?


----------



## sturner333 (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes, where???


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/jeanrichard-ashford-2118250.html

For example, 39mm raw bronze dial Terrascope is $630 w/additional 25% off coupon VIP25JR

Terrascope 60510-11-B01-QBAA Watch


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Citizen AN3440-53A for $79 at AreaTrend

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/05/12/jederaze.jpg[/IMG]]Citizen Men's Quartz Chronograph AN3440-53A Silver Stainless-Steel Quartz Watch










Thanks for the photo, Soh1982, and I hope you sold yours!

Solid link bracelet, 20 mm lugs, 10 ATM/"100M" water resistance, and I couldn't find anything else about this watch. I bought a dead Casio beater from AreaTrend and it took four weeks, but I got return postage and a full refund with my first request.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Fuel Fire Desire said:


> WOW is blowing out Lumi Nox. I just picked up a 6500 series for $430 shipped (reg $750).


How about a link. What code did you use to get the discount. I am ablee to get 10% offTheir normal price of $539 but yours is 20% off


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

sturner333 said:


> Yes, where???


I'm guessing it was an Amazon Warehouse Deal - open box but new condition. I was watching the price lowered daily. Yesterday it was around $314. I checked this morning and it was gone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

platinumEX said:


> I'm guessing it was an Amazon Warehouse Deal - open box but new condition. I was watching the price lowered daily. Yesterday it was around $314. I checked this morning and it was gone.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are probably correct.
I wish I could find a good deal on the powermatic 80 that looks like the omega hour vision.








Not my picture.


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

New rule, we don't want to hear about your deals unless you have a link where we can buy one too. 

Sent from my Motorola Bag Phone


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ColdCactus said:


> New rule, we don't want to hear about your deals unless you have a link where we can buy one too.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Bag Phone


I didn't think that was a new rule?


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Post links people, or it didn't happen.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

The one qualifier is that I sometimes post deals from Massdrop and Touch of Modern but to keep from accidentally providing a link with a referral code, I have not provided links at all. I do try to give all the relevant info about the deal (price, specs, comparative pricing, etc...). 

I assumed everyone can Google their way to the pertinent site and choose to create an account if they want to get the deal.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Jeanrichard ADs are getting crushed by that Ashford sale...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

hiro1963 said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/jeanrichard-ashford-2118250.html
> 
> For example, 39mm raw bronze dial Terrascope is $630 w/additional 25% off coupon VP25JR
> 
> Terrascope 60510-11-B01-QBAA Watch





godfather0917 said:


> Jeanrichard ADs are getting crushed by that Ashford sale...


Unbelievable deal on the JR watches. I would be tempted to sell a few and get a Aquascope Hokusai if they weren't out of stock. Is that 25% off code good on everything or just that one watch?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Pretty nice watch overall for the price. The bracelet could be better, but it has a diving extension for some reason. :-s


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> Unbelievable deal on the JR watches. I would be tempted to sell a few and get a Aquascope Hokusai if they weren't out of stock. Is that 25% off code good on everything or just that one watch?


The brown/bronze Hokusai dial is available, and the coupon works (I just tried). $1083 after coupon on bracelet.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> The brown/bronze Hokusai dial is available, and the coupon works (I just tried). $1083 after coupon on bracelet.


So tempting. I just tried it though to test it and it's not taking the code. It says no coupon was found for that claim code. Probably for the best.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> So tempting. I just tried it though to test it and it's not taking the code. It says no coupon was found for that claim code. Probably for the best.


The code is VIP25JR just to make sure you have it right, because it works for me.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

blowfish89 said:


> The code is VIP25JR just to make sure you have it right, because it works for me.


My fault. I said VP25JR in my previous post.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> The code is VIP25JR just to make sure you have it right, because it works for me.





hiro1963 said:


> My fault. I said VP25JR in my previous post.


Damn, I really didn't want this corrected. Now to think about if I want to sell a watch or two.


----------



## eldd (Jul 2, 2012)

How did I miss that $630 JR?


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

I am a sucker for a grey dial lately, but that blue LE is crazy beautiful. Wish it was in stock. Probably for the best.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

nello said:


> I am a sucker for a grey dial lately, but that blue LE is crazy beautiful. Wish it was in stock. Probably for the best.


+1, too hard to resist if the blue LE was in stock.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

nello said:


> I am a sucker for a grey dial lately, but that blue LE is crazy beautiful. Wish it was in stock. Probably for the best.


If the blue Hokusai was in stock then I'd have already pulled the trigger. Thankfully it isn't but the brown dial version is pretty nice as well.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> If the blue Hokusai was in stock then I'd have already pulled the trigger. Thankfully it isn't but the brown dial version is pretty nice as well.


Yes, both the brown Hokusai as well as the Terrascope are in stock.


----------



## Anthony A. Marrone II (May 25, 2015)

Oh god they have the Arsenal watches on there. Must resist...















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Massdrop has Davosa Argonautic auto and auto chrono for under $600. Not sure what the real street value is, but MSRP is $1600. Haven't seen these in person, but they look pretty sweet.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/davosa-argonautic-lumis-watch


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Not sure if posted already but massdrop also has the SARB017 on for $309.99 CAD.

Not sure what it says for USD but probably cheaper.

https://www.massdrop.com/


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Not quite. 3 Hand (2824 movement) price will be $545 if the "drop" is met. Chrono (7750) states "+ $570" (or "+ $635 for PVD"). Still not too bad for a 7750 with tritium, but not a steal, either.


footie said:


> Massdrop has Davosa Argonautic auto and auto chrono for under $600. Not sure what the real street value is, but MSRP is $1600. Haven't seen these in person, but they look pretty sweet.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/davosa-argonautic-lumis-watch


----------



## Luskar (Jan 12, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Not sure if posted already but massdrop also has the SARB017 on for $309.99 CAD.
> 
> Not sure what it says for USD but probably cheaper.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/


Sorry to rain on your parade, but the price are in USD on Massdrop! The Canadian flag is just for the shipping cost to Canada!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Not sure if posted already but massdrop also has the SARB017 on for $309.99 CAD.
> 
> Not sure what it says for USD but probably cheaper.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/


Oddly enough the US price is also $309 USD

Looks like if you can buy in CAD then this is a real steal $242 USD equivalent?


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Not quite. 3 Hand (2824 movement) price will be $545 if the "drop" is met. Chrono (7750) states "+ $570" (or "+ $635 for PVD"). Still not too bad for a 7750 with tritium, but not a steal, either.


OH! *PLUS* $570. Dang. Sorry. Tricky of them.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Yup, slightly confusing, LOL. However, the REAL deal here is for the orange numeral bezel on the stainless bracelet. That one should come to only $475 after the "drop" (notice how it indicates "- $70). I did a bit of research on the model #'s and the difference between this one and the more expensive orange numeral model that's on the mesh is that this one doesn't have orange colored tritium, while the mesh bracelet model does. I actually like the stainless bracelet better than the mesh (it even appears to have screw bars, rather than compression pins on the links). Very, very tempting at that price and if it wasn't for the tax I'd have to pay here in Cali (as well as some other recent watch acquisitions), I might have pulled the trigger already.....


footie said:


> OH! *PLUS* $570. Dang. Sorry. Tricky of them.


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

Sarb017 is at $306 on rakuten from a bunch of sellers, including the seller Seiko3s that a lot of people have said is great


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

The Wilton is down to 224.95 on amazon. Not quite as low as it was a few days ago by about 10.00 but still a deal.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

corpyr said:


> Sarb017 is at $306 on rakuten from a bunch of sellers, including the seller Seiko3s that a lot of people have said is great


that wont include shipping and the Massdrop deal does come with a "2 year Massdrop Warranty"...
for whatever that is worth.

Still i agree it should be a way better price based on the concept of buying as a group.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Millbarge said:


> that wont include shipping and the Massdrop deal does come with a "2 year Massdrop Warranty"...
> for whatever that is worth.
> 
> Still i agree it should be a way better price based on the concept of buying as a group.


You're right, Shipping AND whatever PayPal or your credit card charges you for currency conversion. PayPal was roughly 117 yen/dollar. $306 all of a sudden become $323 + shipping. Then there is a small chance that customs will tag you. Still a good deal but we tend to discuss Rakuten pricing without taking all the associated costs into consideration. That makes the massdrop price much more justifiable as a deal to me. If only they were 40mm in size.


----------



## Luskar (Jan 12, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> You're right, Shipping AND whatever PayPal or your credit card charges you for currency conversion. PayPal was roughly 117 yen/dollar. $306 all of a sudden become $323 + shipping. Then there is a small chance that customs will tag you. Still a good deal but we tend to discuss Rakuten pricing without taking all the associated costs into consideration. That makes the massdrop price much more justifiable as a deal to me. If only they were 40mm in size.


If you use Paypal with a credit card, there's an option to ask them to charge your credit card the original currency and let them do the conversion, you get a better rate that way!


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I use PayPal for just about all online purchases, but for some reason most people leave currency conversion at the default setting (dynamic CC via PayPal) which is quite expensive. 

Essentially you're paying about 4% extra for PayPal to charge you in your home currency rather than just let your credit card provider convert when it hits them. 

For example, I use the New Zealand Dollar. When PayPal was going to convert a recent purchase from USD, I was going to be charged NZ$227. By disabling PayPal conversion and just letting my CC provider do it, I only paid NZ$209 total. 

And if you're with a bank that doesn't charge you a conversion fee on international purchases, you'd pay even less.

EDIT : 4 mins too slow!


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> You're right, Shipping AND whatever PayPal or your credit card charges you for currency conversion. PayPal was roughly 117 yen/dollar. $306 all of a sudden become $323 + shipping. Then there is a small chance that customs will tag you. Still a good deal but we tend to discuss Rakuten pricing without taking all the associated costs into consideration. That makes the massdrop price much more justifiable as a deal to me. If only they were 40mm in size.


Correct me if im wrong, but isnt the SARB017 39-40mm?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mikekol said:


> Correct me if im wrong, but isnt the SARB017 39-40mm?


I thought they were 38 w/o crown. I used to own a SARX series at 40.5 and that was as small as I would like to wear.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

mikekol said:


> Correct me if im wrong, but isnt the SARB017 39-40mm?


Yup, 39.5mm.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Can someone tell me where I can make the currency exchange setting in Paypal ? Thanks.


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

When you make a payment, beside the place to enter the amount is the dropdown with which you indicate which currency you want to use.


----------



## amateurchemist (Jun 13, 2015)

Just saw this Bulova Precisionist on *Early Prime Exclusive* slotted for tomorrow morning at 7:30am Eastern Time.

It's currently $224.89 - can't wait to see what it dropps down to.

Dean.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Can someone tell me where I can make the currency exchange setting in Paypal ? Thanks.


From your main PayPal home screen, click Profile (not its submenus), then My Money, then Update (to the right of Pre Approved Payments), then Set Available Funding Sources, then Conversion Options for your credit card.

They've totally buried it so that the average Joe doesn't know its there and keeps getting skimmed the DCC fee.


----------



## eldd (Jul 2, 2012)

Not sure if it's mentioned before, but looks like one of Amazon prime deals preview is :

*30% off *select clothing, shoes, jewelry, *watches *& more

Amazon Media Room: Press Releases


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> From your main PayPal home screen, click Profile (not its submenus), then My Money, then Update (to the right of Pre Approved Payments), then Set Available Funding Sources, then Conversion Options for your credit card.
> 
> They've totally buried it so that the average Joe doesn't know its there and keeps getting skimmed the DCC fee.


<g> I do not have any of those options anywhere on paypal. There is no profile (though tooltip'ing over the gear says 'profile') and on that page (there is no submenus) the only thing there that you've mentioned is 'preapproved payments', which does nothing. "Payment preferences" just provides an area to select the default account/credit card to take from first (or prompt each time), with no conversion options. Go figure!


----------



## kum (Feb 25, 2015)

mleok said:


> That's a decent price, but you can get it on Ratuken for $310 before coupons, so it's not clear to me why one would prefer Massdrop, which has no returns, is not in the watch retail business, and has no real after sales service to speak of.


Where have you seen that price? Right now I'm on rakuten.com and I see 
*Seiko Mechaical Alpinist Automatic Men's Watch Sarb017 (Import From Japan)* 559.95$


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

eldd said:


> Not sure if it's mentioned before, but looks like one of Amazon prime deals preview is :
> 
> *30% off *select clothing, shoes, jewelry, *watches *& more
> 
> Amazon Media Room: Press Releases


Hmmm ... from the sounds of the sale items Amazon is becoming a dumping ground for outdated, overstocked and unwanted items.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> From your main PayPal home screen, click Profile (not its submenus), then My Money, then Update (to the right of Pre Approved Payments), then Set Available Funding Sources, then Conversion Options for your credit card.
> 
> They've totally buried it so that the average Joe doesn't know its there and keeps getting skimmed the DCC fee.


Now with 100% more pictoral guide :


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

amateurchemist said:


> Just saw this Bulova Precisionist on *Early Prime Exclusive* slotted for tomorrow morning at 7:30am Eastern Time.
> 
> It's currently $224.89 - can't wait to see what it dropps down to.
> 
> Dean.


Not seeing that. Amazon Canada?
See the 224, as I posted it a few hours ago, but not the lightening deal.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

kum said:


> Where have you seen that price? Right now I'm on rakuten.com and I see
> *Seiko Mechaical Alpinist Automatic Men's Watch Sarb017 (Import From Japan)* 559.95$


you are on Rakuten.com...
we are talking about global.rakuten.com
seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: SEIKO mechanical self-winding watch men watch SARB017


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

eldd said:


> Not sure if it's mentioned before, but looks like one of Amazon prime deals preview is :
> 
> *30% off *select clothing, shoes, jewelry, *watches *& more
> 
> Amazon Media Room: Press Releases


Be prepared for boatloads of Invicta, Swiss Legend, common Casio, Orient, and the regular stuff they put their 20% coupons out for.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Yes, both the brown Hokusai as well as the Terrascope are in stock.


I've decided that I won't buy any JR watch from the sale unless they get in more of the blue Hokusai before the end of it. Easy way to save money.


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Now with 100% more pictoral guide : ...


I'm using a new-look Paypal site, 'twould seem, so I get to the same end by a different route...

1. Click 'Wallet' along top menu row
2. Click "Paypal balance >" at top left on next page, above the balance showing
3. Click "Manage currencies" on page that opens
3. Add, delete and make primary currencies there.

But perhaps blowfish89 sees the screen as you do thus your explanation did help him.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Luskar said:


> Sorry to rain on your parade, but the price are in USD on Massdrop! The Canadian flag is just for the shipping cost to Canada!


You are totally correct sir, I jumped the gun on that one. Sorry everyone! Haha


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

BlackRazorNZ and rgb66rgb, many many thanks for your combined instructions. I see the new style Paypal interface, so I combined both of your instructions, and have changed the conversion option on one of my credit cards ('Set funding source' is within 'Pre-approved Payments' which takes you to the older interface), as well as added a few new currencies. Hopefully, it will let me pick the currency next time. I have a BankofAmerica and a Discover credit card on Paypal - the BOA charges foreign transaction fees, but the Discover does not. However, Paypal only shows the 'conversion options' for the BOA card to set it the way BlackRazorNZ said, not for Discover (which sucks) - hopefully, I can get around this by choosing the currency at each purchase. I must have lost quite a bit of money buying in Euros over the last year but most of them were strap purchases, there were only a couple of watch purchases (Stowa and Gerlach).

But what is surprising is that whenever I used Google to find out the exact current rate, and what I was being charged by the Paypal conversion, the difference was not too much, it was less than 2-3% everytime. While in the example that BlackRazorNZ gave, there is a 18$ difference on a $200 item, which is close to a 10% difference, so I don't understand how this could happen. Plus, any Bank will probably charge a bit higher than the actual exchange rate (what I see on Google), maybe 1% or so instead of the 3% Paypal charges, thus the difference should never be that high. Also I am aware of the "Pay with a Credit Card instead" option at the Paypal login screen, but I am not sure if this purchase would then be covered by Paypal protection.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> But what is surprising is that whenever I used Google to find out the exact current rate, and what I was being charged by the Paypal conversion, the difference was not too much, it was less than 2-3% everytime. While in the example that BlackRazorNZ gave, there is a 18$ difference on a $200 item, which is close to a 10% difference, so I don't understand how this could happen. Plus, any Bank will probably charge a bit higher than the actual exchange rate (what I see on Google), maybe 1% or so instead of the 3% Paypal charges, thus the difference should never be that high. Also I am aware of the "Pay with a Credit Card instead" option at the Paypal login screen, but I am not sure if this purchase would then be covered by Paypal protection.


The variation may be higher for my currency since it's smaller and trades in relatively high volumes for the size of the currency base. So for example, Google with show the exchange rate currently at appx $1 NZ for $0.67 US, but if I use PayPal it's about $0.64c US. Current credit card exchange rate is around $0.665


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

Any payment made by any funding means gives paypal protection. Only exception is a payment or transfer using the 'friends and family' transfer option ... because that, theoretically at least, is supposed to be between known persons, so no protection is required. I have used that to circumvent fees successfully when conducting business with a trusted seller and where I didn't need/want extra assurances. By paying by credit card, even through paypal, I get the extra protection MasterCard and Visa offer on purchases anyway.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for that! I've lost a few bucks on a couple of transactions, while my credit card doesn't charge a conversion fee, and gives me the latest rate at the time of the transaction.



BlackrazorNZ said:


> From your main PayPal home screen, click Profile (not its submenus), then My Money, then Update (to the right of Pre Approved Payments), then Set Available Funding Sources, then Conversion Options for your credit card.
> 
> They've totally buried it so that the average Joe doesn't know its there and keeps getting skimmed the DCC fee.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

rgb66rgb said:


> By paying by credit card, even through paypal, I get the extra protection MasterCard and Visa offer on purchases anyway.


I even get one better - by billing direct to CC, I get 3 years extended warranty on all purchases $100 and over  The bank honours warranty claims inside that period but outside manufacturer period.

So no issues for me buying JDM items, still get min 3 year warranty if billed to my card


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

footie said:


> Massdrop has Davosa Argonautic auto and auto chrono for under $600. Not sure what the real street value is, but MSRP is $1600. Haven't seen these in person, but they look pretty sweet.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/davosa-argonautic-lumis-watch


I have the Davosa Argonautic Lumis (orange) on mesh and paid much more than the Massdrop price, sadly. However, I can say that it is a very nice watch. The tritium looks good and it is very toolish, IMO. Even at 42.5mm, it wraps nicely around my 6.75" wrist. It's been a fun weekend watch for me.

The only real qualm I'd have is that the finishing on the case is just so-so, but at that price point for a mesh diver with tritium, it's worth it.

EDIT: Correction to quoted poster above - The under $600 is not for the chrono, only the 3-hand on mesh or SS. The chrono is about double that, and there are also upcharges for PVD.


----------



## amateurchemist (Jun 13, 2015)

nello said:


> Not seeing that. Amazon Canada?
> See the 224, as I posted it a few hours ago, but not the lightening deal.


Are you searching the "Today's Deals" and panning forward to 7:30am?


----------



## locolegs (Sep 16, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Now with 100% more pictoral guide :


Ah only if I knew it couple of days earlier! Just purchased Seiko Tuna from Rakuten and the price jumped nearly $20 when I was doing paypal transaction. 
I thought there's no way to get around it so just paid 

I changed the setting immediately after reading this post. Thanks BlackrazorNZ for the thorough instruction!


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

The first real batch of Amazon "Prime Day" sales are up. The first 3 at midnight Pacific aren't that interesting (Zodiac, maybe) but the next set to hit at 6:30 AM PDT have some more interesting pieces from an Affordables perspective.

The Bulova Wilton chrono in white/stainless is on the list, and I'm curious to see if it beats its ~$210 all time low. There's a second Bulova chrono up as well, but that one doesn't make me feel all tingly the way the Wilton does.

Also up is a VSA Chrono Classic and a pair of VSA Original chronographs.

Any bets as to whether the next batch goes on sale at 0730 Pacific, 0830 Pacific or...?

Sales are for Prime members only but it looks like you can start your free trial anytime. Also it looks like the lightning deals for non-prime members may be missing in action during "Prime Day."


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

amateurchemist said:


> Are you searching the "Today's Deals" and panning forward to 7:30am?


A couple hours after I posted that, it jumped from being 3 watches on the screen to 30.


----------



## kum (Feb 25, 2015)

Millbarge said:


> you are on Rakuten.com...
> we are talking about global.rakuten.com
> seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: SEIKO mechanical self-winding watch men watch SARB017


Thank! i didn't know about that one 
Anyway, I couldn't resist and i pulled the trigger on Mass Drop

_Congratulations on your new purchase. 
_
_Subtotal__$309.99__Shipping__$12.40__Total__$322.39_
_
By buying together as a group, you all saved a total of *$15,676*._


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

How do you filter for watches to see what is upcoming?


----------



## OldSoulRevival (Mar 15, 2015)

ignore this - didn't see other people's comments about amazon prime.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

OldSoulRevival said:


> ignore this - didn't see other people's comments about amazon prime.


It's a waste of time and probably money too.
The deals are limited quantity and time limited, so if they are real good deals, chances are they'll end before you finish your START PRIME TRIAL form.

And when the trial period is finished and you forget to unsubscribe from Prime, they charge you automatically for Prime.

Win win for Amazon, Lose lose for me because I know I'll forget to unsubscribe.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

They charge you for the privilege of shopping on Amazon. Cads!

Like that Davros diver on the mesh on Massdrop. Just told the wife no more holidays this year. Need to put some money in the old mortgage account. How to justify the watch?
Suggestions?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

thomasp said:


> How do you filter for watches to see what is upcoming?


On the desktop web interface go to deals and on the top right above the list of deals is a "sort by" link. Men's Watches is a category (if there's at least one watch for sale, which is the case.)

On mobile the functionality is basically the same but you tap into the deals page one extra time to get the ability to filter.


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> On the desktop web interface go to deals and on the top right above the list of deals is a "sort by" link. Men's Watches is a category (if there's at least one watch for sale, which is the case.)
> 
> On mobile the functionality is basically the same but you tap into the deals page one extra time to get the ability to filter.


Thank you, looks like there is nothing worthwhile...


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

thomasp said:


> Thank you, looks like there is nothing worthwhile...


Too bad eh? I was interested in a Slo Jo one-hander, until I saw they were 38mm.... Ah well, no deals for me.


----------



## xaved (Apr 26, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> It's a waste of time and probably money too.
> The deals are limited quantity and time limited, so if they are real good deals, chances are they'll end before you finish your START PRIME TRIAL form.
> 
> And when the trial period is finished and you forget to unsubscribe from Prime, they charge you automatically for Prime.
> ...


To be honest, my prime membership has paid for itself every year between the usually good deals and the free 2-day shipping on almost everything I buy. Plus the built in streaming service that comes out cheaper than Netflix

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

DSlocum said:


> Too bad eh? I was interested in a Slo Jo one-hander, until I saw they were 38mm.... Ah well, no deals for me.


Yeah, but 38mm square (which is basically what they are) is way "bigger" than 38mm round.
Vostok Megapolis Day/Night, aka 'The Peanut Slab'
Vostok Megapolis Day/Night, aka 'The Peanut Slab'


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

So the other thing in Prime Day is that select watches are 30% off all day (you have to add them to the cart, and then get to checkout, to see the prices). 
For example, Orange Mako for $84.
Amazon.com: Orient Men's CEM65004M 'Orange Mako' Automatic Rubber Strap Dive Watch: Watches
(Gotta put it in your cart, then "checkout" to see the discount)


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Perdendosi said:


> So the other thing in Prime Day is that select watches are 30% off all day (you have to add them to the cart, and then get to checkout, to see the prices).
> For example, Orange Mako for $84.
> Amazon.com: Orient Men's CEM65004M 'Orange Mako' Automatic Rubber Strap Dive Watch: Watches
> (Gotta put it in your cart, then "checkout" to see the discount)


Wtf? They might want to let us know that.
What % would you say that "works" on?


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

nello said:


> Wtf? They might want to let us know that.
> What % would you say that "works" on?


I found it! This is the list!
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sftpr_p..._t=101&pf_rd_p=2118833922&pf_rd_i=11653388011

However, with a few exceptions (the Japanese-powered Lacos, and a few Orients) it looks like the 30% off isn't really that much "off" because of inflated original prices. For example, Glycine Combat Subs are listed at between $1100 and $1500 -- way above where they should be on the grey market.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_in_-...388011&ie=UTF8&qid=1436966706&rnid=2528832011


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> OldSoulRevival said:
> 
> 
> > ignore this - didn't see other people's comments about amazon prime.
> ...


Amazon Prime is well worth the money if you're an active shopper. It is one of the best purchase programs that I belong to.


----------



## k1ckstand (May 14, 2015)

Amazon is selling the blue faced Hamilton Pan Europ 3 hander for $799. Never saw this watch for less than $840 or so. I'm in love with mine and paid well over that.

Hamilton Timeless Classic Pan Europ H35405741 | Amazon.com


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Perdendosi said:


> Yeah, but 38mm square (which is basically what they are) is way "bigger" than 38mm round.
> Vostok Megapolis Day/Night, aka 'The Peanut Slab'
> Vostok Megapolis Day/Night, aka 'The Peanut Slab'


HEY! You knock that crap off right now, mister! :-|

I told my algebra teacher "I'll never use this in the real world" and I have yet to be proved wrong. I am not going to let you ruin my perfect record! :-d

Ok, so it wears a bit bigger, but on an 8" wrist, that little bit is not enough.


----------



## AFinchMustang (Feb 12, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> It's a waste of time and probably money too.
> The deals are limited quantity and time limited, so if they are real good deals, chances are they'll end before you finish your START PRIME TRIAL form.
> 
> And when the trial period is finished and you forget to unsubscribe from Prime, they charge you automatically for Prime.
> ...


If they charge you the fee and you cancel before using the benefit again they will refund you.

That being said I have Amazon prime and find it worth the annual fee


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Perdendosi said:


> I found it! This is the list!
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sftpr_p..._t=101&pf_rd_p=2118833922&pf_rd_i=11653388011
> 
> However, with a few exceptions (the Japanese-powered Lacos, and a few Orients) it looks like the 30% off isn't really that much "off" because of inflated original prices. For example, Glycine Combat Subs are listed at between $1100 and $1500 -- way above where they should be on the grey market.
> Amazon.com: Glycine - Automatic Self-Wind / Wrist Watches / Watches: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


I spoke too soon. I made the mistake of filtering by "automatic" watches, but of course because Amazon is silly, it filtered out appropriate ones.

Here are a few things I found:
Seiko SSA241, $265
http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SSA241-...pebp=1436968226925&perid=15Z4NFNTX083E10550PQ

Seiko SUN037 (Kinetic GMT) $196
http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SUN037-...1-27&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER,p_89:Seiko

Black Recraft, SNKM99 -- $118 (!)
http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNKM99-...1-34&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER,p_89:Seiko

A few more:
Laco Dortmund 861751 (45mm B-dial) $725! ($100 more, plus shipping and customs, from Laco)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009LDPRA0/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## xaved (Apr 26, 2015)

There's a few more decent watches coming up on the "Lightning Deals" under watches. Guess I'll have to keep checking back every hour or so for the upcoming ones.


----------



## eldd (Jul 2, 2012)

The best deal is on Wenger Alpine for $46.19 after the 30% off.









http://www.amazon.com/Wenger-70489-White-Dial-Stainless-Bracelet/dp/B003VPMXBU/


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

Perdendosi said:


> I spoke too soon. I made the mistake of filtering by "automatic" watches, but of course because Amazon is silly, it filtered out appropriate ones.
> 
> Here are a few things I found:
> 
> ...


I bit on the Seiko, however we shall see when it arrives. I bought it before checking reviews and they aren't too stellar. Most places say the watch is more brown than black.

Thank goodness for Amazons hassle free return policy.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Jomashop Eco-Drive Perpetual Calendar Chronograph Men's Watch BL5250-02L for $189 with coupon BFCZ189.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Amazon: how do we know what gets the 30%? Is there a search function?


----------



## eldd (Jul 2, 2012)

hanshananigan said:


> Amazon: how do we know what gets the 30%? Is there a search function?


Click on "Watches" and browse.

http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=fs_m_xg...d_t=101&pf_rd_p=2128739042&pf_rd_i=7147441011


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

I went for the Orange Mako on the master list there. Had a gift card saved up so I'm only into it 23 bucks out of pocket. Works for me and the boss at that price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Just got a Jomashop email. "Xmas in July". Omega and other brands. New SMPc black dial. Regular $2995 which is also cheap but a coupon takes another $250 off. Jeez.... Damn good price.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

nm


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

This is an upcoming Amazon deal...

Do you think this *Roflex Yackmaster II* will come down significantly? :-s (I like that they even called it the Yacht Club)

I am sooo tempted to get this just to troll some folks :-d It's not a bad looking watch, its just that it is sooooooooo... um... yeah. If it drops to the $40 range, I may get it.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't have prime. For example: glycine
Is it 30% off the 815?


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

That one would be off the 1458 I believe. You can always put it in the cart and start to checkout to check. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

nello said:


> I don't have prime. For example: glycine
> Is it 30% off the 815?


Yeah, there are some not-good deals, too. Like the Glycines. (It's 30% off $1450).


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Blumo for $340, after 15% off.
Amazon.com: Buying Choices: SEIKO ProspEx diver scuba SBDC003 men's watch

I'm spreading this around so I won't buy it.


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

This deal is too good to be true, must post! 59% off knee socks! They're going fast!!!!!

Amazon.com: Fytto Style 1067 Men's Comfy Travel and Dress Compression Socks, 15-20mmHg, Knee High, Large, Black: Health & Personal Care


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Haven't found any deals in the Amazon sale, which is good because my CW's just showed up.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

If only they came with garters. Guess I'll have to pass.



ColdCactus said:


> This deal is too good to be true, must post! 59% off knee socks! They're going fast!!!!!
> 
> Amazon.com: Fytto Style 1067 Men's Comfy Travel and Dress Compression Socks, 15-20mmHg, Knee High, Large, Black: Health & Personal Care


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

DSlocum said:


> This is an upcoming Amazon deal...
> 
> I am sooo tempted to get this just to troll some folks


Yeah sure but sure when I suggest doing somthing like that you're all like "don't be that guy"


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> Jomashop Eco-Drive Perpetual Calendar Chronograph Men's Watch BL5250-02L for $189 with coupon BFCZ189.


I posted this in the hopes that all you guys will buy them out... You're not doing your job and I can't buy any more watches...


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Perdendosi said:


> Blumo for $340, after 15% off.
> Amazon.com: Buying Choices: SEIKO ProspEx diver scuba SBDC003 men's watch
> 
> I'm spreading this around so I won't buy it.


How do you get it down to $340?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

theague said:


> How do you get it down to $340?


Add the $400 warehouse deal to your cart, when you go to checkout it will be 15% off if you have Prime.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Add the $400 warehouse deal to your cart, when you go to checkout it will be 15% off if you have Prime.


Ahh, I see it's ONLY the warehouse deal and I have to pay tax so it's still $375 if I were to buy it. Still an ok deal but not a steal for me at that point.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

theague said:


> Ahh, I see it's ONLY the warehouse deal and I have to pay tax so it's still $375 if I were to buy it. Still an ok deal but not a steal for me at that point.


Likewise. Tax kills almost all Amazon watch deals for me. You can get a new Sumo from Chino for $399 (http://c-watch.co.jp/ww/sbdc001003.html).


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Now with 100% more pictoral guide :


Thank you so much Razor. I have lost quite a bit using pay pal conversion over the years. Very sneaky the way in which its hidden. I had no idea the option existed.

Good man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

I am looking at the Seiko BFK on amazon warehouse deal, 180$, tempting..


----------



## Ggg71 (Jun 3, 2015)

Pulled the trigger on the Hamilton Pan Europe Blue a Face for $799. Can't wait see it in person. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

ColdCactus said:


> This deal is too good to be true, must post! 59% off knee socks! They're going fast!!!!!
> 
> Amazon.com: Fytto Style 1067 Men's Comfy Travel and Dress Compression Socks, 15-20mmHg, Knee High, Large, Black: Health & Personal Care


For people that have leg circulation problems (like me with diabetic neuropathy) it is a pretty good deal. Socks like these reduce leg pain and swelling a huge amount.....


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Amazon prime has the black Mako coming up in about 90 minutes from now, on bracelet. <$100 would be a quite good deal.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

OvrSteer said:


> Amazon prime has the black Mako coming up in about 90 minutes from now, on bracelet. <$100 would be a quite good deal.


Prediction: $115.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> Amazon prime has the black Mako coming up in about 90 minutes from now, on bracelet. <$100 would be a quite good deal.


One tip on the Amazon Prime lightning deals for the uninitiated - don't look and think, the really good ones will be gone in seconds. Just add to cart first, then you have 15 minutes to decide, check out and pay, you can also remove from cart in that time if you don't want it. The ones which do not go through till payment are given to the waitlist holders.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

I had a feeling they were starting some deals early (they were) and shopped last night and got another Invicta Pro Diver (blue since I flipped my blue Stuhrling 3 days after I got it) for $53 and two day delivery (they ran out an hour later). I finally figured out that they use the 8926 40mm case for the quartz units I like. Some use Hattori/Seiko movements and some use Swiss Ronda. The ones with Japanese movements have MSRPs of $495, the usual Invicta fantasy price, but the Swiss movement ones list for $295 which is more in line with most other watch companies. So now I will have one with Hattori and two with Rondas when I get the blue one tomorrow.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> Amazon prime has the black Mako coming up in about 90 minutes from now, on bracelet. <$100 would be a quite good deal.


The Blue Ray was $90.......


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

ColdCactus said:


> This deal is too good to be true, must post! 59% off knee socks! They're going fast!!!!!
> 
> Amazon.com: Fytto Style 1067 Men's Comfy Travel and Dress Compression Socks, 15-20mmHg, Knee High, Large, Black: Health & Personal Care


Exactly what I kneed!


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> Yeah sure but sure when I suggest doing somthing like that you're all like "don't be that guy"


SELECT * 
FROM Emotion.dbo.facial_expressions
WHERE harmless_expression = 'Innocent'
AND body_language like '%Shrug%'


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Are any of this watches from Amazon really a good deal? I mean, I only do automatics and manual. But it seems most these prices you can get them on the grey market anyway. I guess the Blue 3 hand Pan Europe and hopefully the upcoming black Makoare good deals.

Am I missing something here?


----------



## dlavi (Apr 30, 2013)

Orange Mako at $84, seems like a pretty good deal. Rest of the Amazon deals look pretty meh.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

dlavi said:


> Orange Mako at $84, seems like a pretty good deal. Rest of the Amazon deals look pretty meh.


black mako goes on sale, most likely the same price at 3:30 central. a little over a year ago i got the pepsi for under $90, if not below $100 then may not be that great of a deal.


----------



## dlavi (Apr 30, 2013)

dlavi said:


> Orange Mako at $84, seems like a pretty good deal. Rest of the Amazon deals look pretty meh.


On further review the Orange Mako is not that great a deal it is currently $95 at island watch once you add tax on the Amazon deal, Amazon is only a couple bucks cheaper.


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

The secret deal of Prime Day is 15% off Warehouse Items (aka used, open box items). I just picked up a Citizen Nighthawk for $240.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

OneRandomGeek said:


> The secret deal of Prime Day is 15% off Warehouse Items (aka used, open box items). I just picked up a Citizen Nighthawk for $240.


You can get a new Nighthawk under $200 any day on Jomashop.


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

What?!? (Quickly cancels Amazon order...) Thanks amigo!

I did get a great deal on a laptop using the Warehouse deal though...


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


> Are any of this watches from Amazon really a good deal? I mean, I only do automatics and manual. But it seems most these prices you can get them on the grey market anyway. I guess the Blue 3 hand Pan Europe and hopefully the upcoming black Makoare good deals.
> 
> Am I missing something here?


In some cases, these are good deals. The bigger factor lies with Prime shipping (free two-day) and the ability to return without question that with which you're not satisfied. After having bought two sweaters on Amazon that I had returned, I can tell you that policy saves you a lot of hassle and money.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> You can get a new Nighthawk under $200 any day on Jomashop.


But then you have to deal with Jomashop. Amazon offers much less in the way of hassle (especially when it comes to returns) and badly-damaged goods. Sometimes it is worth paying more money for better service.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sevenmack said:


> In some cases, these are good deals. The bigger factor lies with Prime shipping (free two-day) and the ability to return without question that with which you're not satisfied. After having bought two sweaters on Amazon that I had returned, I can tell you that policy saves you a lot of hassle and money.


Totally with you. I've been a Prime member since 2009. I enjoy the 2 day shipping, free shipping to my family in PR and all the extras.

I was just referring at watches themselves. Si me of the prices aren't any better than current grey market prices.

Granted, I just ordered a black Mako. I currently don't have a black diver on bracelet and I want to see what the hype is about.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Amazon just announced a deal to build a datacenter in Ohio. Part of that deal included collecting sale tax for Ohio residents, killing many deals beginning this month. :-/


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## joseandres.medra (Jun 14, 2015)

Island watch orient in good prices








Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

On the borderline of affordable, but a pretty dang good deal. B&M Capeland Chronos for $1580 through Prime Day:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...XSRY2B&pf_rd_i=11448061011&pf_rd_p=2136336402

Amazon.com: Baume & Mercier Watch 10083: Baume & Mercier: Watches


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

...And a VSA Quartz (241532) for $115.
Amazon.com: Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241532 Original Chronograph Grey Nylon Strap Watch: Watches


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Perdendosi said:


> On the borderline of affordable, but a pretty dang good deal. B&M Capeland Chronos for $1580 through Prime Day:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...XSRY2B&pf_rd_i=11448061011&pf_rd_p=2136336402
> 
> Amazon.com: Baume & Mercier Watch 10083: Baume & Mercier: Watches


$1299 at jomashop.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

*SCHNOOP: Bulova Marine Star*


 Bulova Men's 98B204 Marine Star Collection Chronograph Silver Dial Stainless Steel Watch










$104.99+ Free Shipping

Coupon Code:_FAd2zgty_
Saves you an additional $2
https://www.shnoop.com/deal-2564-bu...chronograph-silver-dial-stainless-steel-watch
  


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

*Re: SCHNOOP: Bulova Marine Star*

I received this in my email from longislandwatch, all affordable Orient autos.. dunno if there's anything worthwhile though:

sale photos:
* watchuseeklongislan - Album on Imgur*


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

dlavi said:


> On further review the Orange Mako is not that great a deal it is currently $95 at island watch once you add tax on the Amazon deal, Amazon is only a couple bucks cheaper.


It isn't 95 once in cart and checkout is started. Price goes down after that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Looked to me that the best deals were on straps. Picked up a Hirsch, good deal. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlavi (Apr 30, 2013)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> It isn't 95 once in cart and checkout is started. Price goes down after that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My point is that the Amazon deal only is a couple bucks cheaper than the $95 at island watch once you add the tax on to Amazons $84 price. I don't get charged tax at island and I would rather give Island my money.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

accidentalsuccess said:


> Looked to me that the best deals were on straps. Picked up a Hirsch, good deal.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Amazon? Have a link?
From


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

All the 30% straps. I got a 20mm liberty, but lots others are for sale.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/mobile/dp/B000PO07KE/

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## towne (May 1, 2011)

*Re: SCHNOOP: Bulova Marine Star*



Docrwm said:


> Bulova Men's 98B204 Marine Star Collection Chronograph Silver Dial Stainless Steel Watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a great price for this watch. I have this one (paid a lot more) and it is quite nice. Not so sure about the vendor although I never had a problem with them.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

dlavi said:


> My point is that the Amazon deal only is a couple bucks cheaper than the $95 at island watch once you add the tax on to Amazons $84 price. I don't get charged tax at island and I would rather give Island my money.


Ahh. I don't pay Amazon tax. It was 84 free and clear for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

ColdCactus said:


> This deal is too good to be true, must post! 59% off knee socks! They're going fast!!!!!
> 
> Amazon.com: Fytto Style 1067 Men's Comfy Travel and Dress Compression Socks, 15-20mmHg, Knee High, Large, Black: Health & Personal Care


Hmm... Clearly kinetic powered. What's the lume like on these?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

Amazon has the Orient Blue Mako on rubber strap scheduled for a lightning deal.

It's $115 right now (which is already $35 less than yesterday's #PrimeDay price). And will hopefully drop closer to the $90 range.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...SN9J2DKS3B8H5GZ&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_p=2136020222


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Rakuten has the Grand Seiko SBGR051 automatic for $2,633.10, with it about $20 more at a couple of other Rakuten shops. Those prices are about $300 clear of the next-lowest site I could find, and I don't think I've ever seen one of the newer model GS autos at a lower price. Thank you, Japanese Yen!

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/brandacross/item/156-1-6/

Great review of this watch with a lot of photos in this old WUS thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/grand-seiko-mechanical-automatic-sbgr051-817965.html


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

I just stumbled onto a sale on JCPenney's website. Citizen BN0151-09L (blue diver) is $118. After promo code BONUSBUY and tax, I have one on the way for $116.55 total. Sale ends 7/19/15.

Citizen® Mens Eco-Drive Blue Professional Diver Strap Watch - JCPenney


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

3WR said:


> I just stumbled onto a sale on JCPenney's website. Citizen BN0151-09L (blue diver) is $118. After promo code BONUSBUY and tax, I have one on the way for $116.55 total. Sale ends 7/19/15.
> 
> Citizen® Mens Eco-Drive Blue Professional Diver Strap Watch - JCPenney


Just picked one up. That fills the "blue diver" hole in my collection. My total was only $111 though, maybe you have tax?


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

City74 said:


> Just picked one up. That fills the "blue diver" hole in my collection. My total was only $111 though, maybe you have tax?


I'm not getting one personally, but...JCP usually does a higher percent off if you use your JCP card instead of other payment form, so instead of 15% with the "BONUSBUY" code, you would get 20% or even 25% just by using your JCP card


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

3WR said:


> I just stumbled onto a sale on JCPenney's website. Citizen BN0151-09L (blue diver) is $118. After promo code BONUSBUY and tax, I have one on the way for $116.55 total. Sale ends 7/19/15.
> 
> Citizen® Mens Eco-Drive Blue Professional Diver Strap Watch - JCPenney


Damn. Another one that doesn't ship to Canada :-(


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

3WR said:


> I just stumbled onto a sale on JCPenney's website. Citizen BN0151-09L (blue diver) is $118. After promo code BONUSBUY and tax, I have one on the way for $116.55 total. Sale ends 7/19/15.
> 
> Citizen® Mens Eco-Drive Blue Professional Diver Strap Watch - JCPenney


That's a great deal! I love mine.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

3WR said:


> I just stumbled onto a sale on JCPenney's website. Citizen BN0151-09L (blue diver) is $118. After promo code BONUSBUY and tax, I have one on the way for $116.55 total. Sale ends 7/19/15.
> 
> Citizen Mens Eco-Drive Blue Professional Diver Strap Watch - JCPenney


Damn you! 
Great deal.!

I had to get one. Thanks.
I already have a shark mesh bracelet specifically for this watch. Purchased a long time ago after visiting the Promaster thread and talking to Hiro and the guys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice grab nello!


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

3WR said:


> I just stumbled onto a sale on JCPenney's website. Citizen BN0151-09L (blue diver) is $118. After promo code BONUSBUY and tax, I have one on the way for $116.55 total. Sale ends 7/19/15.
> 
> Citizen Mens Eco-Drive Blue Professional Diver Strap Watch - JCPenney


Now that's a bargain!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Nvm, posted already. 

Regarding BN0151


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

3WR said:


> I just stumbled onto a sale on JCPenney's website. Citizen BN0151-09L (blue diver) is $118. After promo code BONUSBUY and tax, I have one on the way for $116.55 total. Sale ends 7/19/15.
> 
> Citizen® Mens Eco-Drive Blue Professional Diver Strap Watch - JCPenney


Nice deal. If I didn't just receive 4 other watches, I'd be in for one. I've never owned an Eco-Drive, but I always though the technology was interesting.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

3WR said:


> I just stumbled onto a sale on JCPenney's website. Citizen BN0151-09L (blue diver) is $118. After promo code BONUSBUY and tax, I have one on the way for $116.55 total. Sale ends 7/19/15.
> 
> Citizen® Mens Eco-Drive Blue Professional Diver Strap Watch - JCPenney


Used Ebates and got and additional 6% back. $112.84 shipped plus the 6% back.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

3WR said:


> I just stumbled onto a sale on JCPenney's website. Citizen BN0151-09L (blue diver) is $118. After promo code BONUSBUY and tax, I have one on the way for $116.55 total. Sale ends 7/19/15.
> 
> Citizen® Mens Eco-Drive Blue Professional Diver Strap Watch - JCPenney


These posts make me want to cry, that's about half what it costs here in Europe!


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

mannal said:


> Used Ebates and got and additional 6% back. $112.84 shipped plus the 6% back.


Ugh, I sat with this in my cart, on the paypal purchase screen, trying to make myself hit "purchase". I just couldn't do it. A great price but I really should be offloading piece instead of adding to my collection.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

3WR said:


> I just stumbled onto a sale on JCPenney's website. Citizen BN0151-09L (blue diver) is $118. After promo code BONUSBUY and tax, I have one on the way for $116.55 total. Sale ends 7/19/15.
> 
> Citizen® Mens Eco-Drive Blue Professional Diver Strap Watch - JCPenney


Great deal and you can have it sent to a store for pickup so the wife cannot do her "You bought another watch speech?".


----------



## HJZ (Apr 8, 2015)

mannal said:


> Used Ebates and got and additional 6% back. $112.84 shipped plus the 6% back.


Looks like if you use Discover it'll give you 10% cashback.


----------



## drewcandraw (Dec 15, 2014)

115.76 shipped- 6% cashback= good enough for me to order, got one on the way. If it doesn't suit me, I will just unload it to someone else who was unable to get on the deal


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

ColdCactus said:


> Amazon has the Orient Blue Mako on rubber strap scheduled for a lightning deal.
> 
> It's $115 right now (which is already $35 less than yesterday's #PrimeDay price). And will hopefully drop closer to the $90 range.
> 
> Amazon.com: Orient Men's CEM65005D 'Blue Mako' Automatic Rubber Strap Dive Watch: Watches


It was $94.99 for those who missed it.

Black Mako on bracelet will be on lightning deal at 9:30am PST

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...BW0H0V72XNCK6GB&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_p=2136020222


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Just bought another Citizen BN-0151....might just flip this one &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Long Island Watch has the Blue Mako for $99 if you missed the lightning deal.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

DSlocum said:


> Long Island Watch has the Blue Mako for $99 if you missed the lightning deal.


LIW has some great deals on a couple watches going on right now


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

joey79 said:


> Now that's a bargain!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually if you missed my post, it is better than that. If you buy online and use JCP card as opposed to other type of payment you get it for $88.50 plus tax, which is 25% off $118!


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

mannal said:


> Used Ebates and got and additional 6% back. $112.84 shipped plus the 6% back.


Uggg does no one read my posts!!! If you use your JCP card you get additional 25% off the $118!!! Ends up being $88.50 plus tax.

http://www.jcpenney.com/jsp/browse/...d=pg40027100018&cm_re=S2-_-M2-_-BONUSBUY_CTR2


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bosman said:


> Uggg does no one read my posts!!! If you use your JCP card you get additional 25% off the $118!!! Ends up being $88.50 plus tax.
> 
> jcpenney offer details, coupon - JCPenney


How many people on WUS do you think have JCP cards? I couldn't even tell you where the nearest store is since most of them closed.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Bosman said:


> Uggg does no one read my posts!!! If you use your JCP card you get additional 25% off the $118!!! Ends up being $88.50 plus tax.
> 
> jcpenney offer details, coupon - JCPenney


Can I use yours? I can only work with the tools I have available.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

It probably takes five minutes to apply online. I'm just trying to be helpful. I should have bought a lot of them at that price and resold them on here. No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Bosman said:


> Uggg does no one read my posts!!! If you use your JCP card you get additional 25% off the $118!!! Ends up being $88.50 plus tax.
> 
> jcpenney offer details, coupon - JCPenney


I believe watches are 10% using the card... $106 + tax if applicable.

Edit: Your post was helpful... stupid posts above.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

*Fortis Men's 623.10.38 L.01 Spacematic Classic Black Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Black Watch is coming up as a Lightening Deal on Amazon starting at 12:30pm today ET.

* 

 Automatic Swiss Movement ETA 2836-2
 Luminous hands and hour markers
 Automatic-self-wind Movement
 Case Diameter: 40mm
 Water Resistant To 330 Feet


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Even w/o a coupon, it's still a hell of a deal. I bought the first one available in the US (just saying) back in January and paid around $200 for it. I still think lots of watch for the money I spent.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

BDC said:


> I believe watches are 10% using the card... $106 + tax if applicable.


You are correct, it is 10% my bad.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

In case some of you guys/gals are not familiar with this Citizen Promaster, there is a dedicated thread about this watch.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-...ional-diver-bn0151-09l-some-pics-1501938.html


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Bosman said:


> It probably takes five minutes to apply online. I'm just trying to be helpful. I should have bought a lot of them at that price and resold them on here. No good deed goes unpunished.


It's hard to gauge someones tone in email and posts. Thank you for pointing out the additional discount with card. I try to avoid any unnecessary dings on my credit report. Especially when its related to a hobby, not a necessity.

Thanks again!


----------



## jmas (Feb 27, 2015)

Docrwm said:


> *Fortis Men's 623.10.38 L.01 Spacematic Classic Black Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Black Watch is coming up as a Lightening Deal on Amazon starting at 12:30pm today ET.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


It's 62% off at the price of $599.00. Over 50% have already been claimed within the first 3 minutes.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

jmas said:


> It's 62% off at the price of $599.00. Over 50% have already been claimed within the first 3 minutes.


Fortis makes a killer watch IMHO. That's an amazing price. I'm tempted.....but know that I already have my Magrette 3 hander. Good luck, hope someone from here snags this killer deal!


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

ColdCactus said:


> It was $94.99 for those who missed it.
> 
> Black Mako on bracelet will be on lightning deal at 9:30am PST
> 
> Amazon.com: Orient Men's CEM65001B "Black Mako" Automatic Dive Watch: Orient: Watches


$106 and 100% claimed in the first 3 minutes.


----------



## MaxPower (Feb 16, 2006)

Docrwm said:


> Fortis makes a killer watch IMHO. That's an amazing price. I'm tempted.....but know that I already have my Magrette 3 hander. Good luck, hope someone from here snags this killer deal!


Tempted here too. I have one in my cart but I think I'll let it go. It's a great deal for sure.


----------



## jmas (Feb 27, 2015)

jmas said:


> It's 62% off at the price of $599.00. Over 50% have already been claimed within the first 3 minutes.


Very strange, it was at 66% claimed but it looks like it has now went down to only 40% claimed?


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

mannal said:


> It's hard to gauge someones tone in email and posts. Thank you for pointing out the additional discount with card. I try to avoid any unnecessary dings on my credit report. Especially when its related to a hobby, not a necessity.
> 
> Thanks again!


I try to avoid unnecessary dings on my credit report too but, I still ended up with an Evine credit card.


----------



## MaxPower (Feb 16, 2006)

jmas said:


> Very strange, it was at 66% claimed but it looks like it has now went down to only 40% claimed?


Some people (like me) add lightning deals to their carts immediately, then make a decision whether or not to actually buy. The logic is that this way, you have 15 minutes to weigh your options without potentially missing out on the deal. Once those 15 minutes expire, that item is no longer reserved for you, and gets added back to the pool of available product. I imagine if enough people do this, the claimed % would jump around as you've observed.


----------



## circustown (Jan 13, 2015)

MaxPower said:


> Tempted here too. I have one in my cart but I think I'll let it go. It's a great deal for sure.


I bit, guess I will decide if I like it in person lol.

Seems like a good deal


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

mannal said:


> It's hard to gauge someones tone in email and posts. Thank you for pointing out the additional discount with card. I try to avoid any unnecessary dings on my credit report. Especially when its related to a hobby, not a necessity.
> 
> Thanks again!


Except there is no additional discount with card. It's 10% off with code, regardless of whether you use a JCP card or another form of payment.

Edit: Also, FYI, there are a handful of other Citizens at 60% off on JCP's website. There are a few other real good deals.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

ColdCactus said:


> I try to avoid unnecessary dings on my credit report too but, I still ended up with an Evine credit card.


It always depends, some times it is really worth it, like when I bought my skx007 at rakuten usa site and opened a credit card with them and got $60 off instantly and then with the purchase of the skx0007 I earned another $25 and used it to offset cost of wife's Seiko 5.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

F2W12 said:


> Except there is no additional discount with card. It's 10% off with code, regardless of whether you use a JCP card or another form of payment.
> 
> Edit: Also, FYI, there are a handful of other Citizens at 60% off on JCP's website. There are a few other real good deals.


Yea the Endeavor for $144 seems awful nice....MUST RESIST


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

I got the Promaster and a ladies watch for my wife. I also have one of Melbourne's new Portseas coming in the mail too, otherwise I'd pick up another 1-2 of these Citizens.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

sooo TEMPED by the citizen!! Great, great find! Unless anyone wants to buy a Citizen Men's BM8180-03E from me I think I'm going to hold off given my love of my blue mako and a separate potential incoming buy...


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

So, one of the better watch deals I've seen in a while just came up, for a watch I've wanted for some time, and I don't have the spare money right now.

I hate my life.

Orient Star Classic with power reserve, blued hands and bracelet, for $269.70 with the code CLEAR, at Creation Watches.

Rivals, possibly even betters the Seiko SARB range.

http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...star-classic-power-reserve-el05003w-3964.html

Image from Yeoman Orient


----------



## russianbear (Jul 17, 2015)

hey guys! I'm brand new to the watch community ( started gaining interest this year) and I saw the deal on a Glycine Incursore yesterday on Amazon, was $1900 on their site ( debatable) but I snagged it for $800. 

Today I grabbed that lightning deal on the Orient Black Mako for a work watch ( I work in engineering management), and I really liked it. The discount wasnt too much (133>106) but it's alright.

The Fortis is only 33% claimed, a lot of people backed out. If I had the money, I would grab it and just resell it. I saw on Chrono24 they go for about 1300.

Very excited to enter the community with my first two serious pieces!


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Damn. Another one that doesn't ship to Canada :-(


Does not ship to Australia either. I think it is also now out of stock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Just FYI, while that blue Citizen diver does indeed seem to be a nice deal on JCPenney, some of their other Citizen "sales" are well above gray market site prices, even after applying the 20% off coupon code. I'd suggest doing some Googling before pulling the trigger on any. 

You have to decide how much the Citizen warranty is worth to you.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

SARB033/035 275$ on massdrop
( a no refferal link, no need to sign in to see it) https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sarb033-watch?mode=guest_open


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Just FYI, while that blue Citizen diver does indeed seem to be a nice deal on JCPenney, some of their other Citizen "sales" are well above gray market site prices, even after applying the 20% off coupon code. I'd suggest doing some Googling before pulling the trigger on any.
> 
> You have to decide how much the Citizen warranty is worth to you.


For sure. Most of their Citizens are only 20% off. However, there are another half dozen or so that have 60% discounts off MSRP, just like that Promaster. Each one of those that I've seen have been significantly better than grey market prices.


----------



## drewcandraw (Dec 15, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Just FYI, while that blue Citizen diver does indeed seem to be a nice deal on JCPenney, some of their other Citizen "sales" are well above gray market site prices, even after applying the 20% off coupon code. I'd suggest doing some Googling before pulling the trigger on any.
> 
> You have to decide how much the Citizen warranty is worth to you.


i think this deal is similar to the jomashop one a couple of months back and many pages back. I didn't jump on it then for around this price give or take a couple of bucks.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

How about a Seiko Shogun for 730 bucks?!!!!

Udedokeihonpo | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko watch watch ProspEx SBDC007 SEIKO analog automatic winding mens 20 ATM divers waterproof watch


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

And if you just need an extra 7S26 movement to harvest, well...hows 40 bucks strike you? The watch that comes with it will keep the movement dust free during transport, LOL.

seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko 5 mens automatic watch-black dial-silver stainless steel belt SNK393K1

That's gotta be the cheapest I've ever seen anything with a 7S movement in it...


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> So, one of the better watch deals I've seen in a while just came up, for a watch I've wanted for some time, and I don't have the spare money right now.
> I hate my life.
> Orient Star Classic with power reserve, blued hands and bracelet, for $269.70 with the code CLEAR, at Creation Watches.
> Rivals, possibly even betters the Seiko SARB range.
> ...


The lack of sapphire crystal killed it for me. That happened two years ago when it was ~400$... And now for some reason, it still seems disheartening even with the discounted price... Maybe it's the recently acquired SARB standard or something.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> And if you just need an extra 7S26 movement to harvest, well...hows 40 bucks strike you? The watch that comes with it will keep the movement dust free during transport, LOL.
> 
> seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko 5 mens automatic watch-black dial-silver stainless steel belt SNK393K1
> 
> That's gotta be the cheapest I've ever seen anything with a 7S movement in it...


If that watch wasn't so small I would so buy it for my "going to church" beater &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

City74 said:


> If that watch wasn't so small I would so buy it for my "going to church" beater &#55357;&#56836;


You made me laugh because I come up with the strangest niche categories for watch purchase justification as well! Going to church beater. .....I love it. .....now if I can explain that one to my wife. Lol.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

3WR said:


> I just stumbled onto a sale on JCPenney's website. Citizen BN0151-09L (blue diver) is $118. After promo code BONUSBUY and tax, I have one on the way for $116.55 total. Sale ends 7/19/15.
> 
> Citizen Mens Eco-Drive Blue Professional Diver Strap Watch - JCPenney


NOOOOOO
Unavailable


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

If any of you that got it decides to flip it please contact me


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: SCHNOOP: Bulova Marine Star*



Docrwm said:


> Bulova Men's 98B204 Marine Star Collection Chronograph Silver Dial Stainless Steel Watch$104.99+ Free Shipping
> 
> https://www.shnoop.com/deal-2564-bu...chronograph-silver-dial-stainless-steel-watch
>   


That's a good price, but I'm worried about buying from this vendor. They are only $25 less than Amazon for this watch, so they could easily be selling the real thing, but the site is a known seller of counterfeit items. I'm really stuck on what to do ....

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/consumer-fraud-center-issues-warning-130000276.html


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> The lack of sapphire crystal killed it for me. That happened two years ago when it was ~400$... And now for some reason, it still seems disheartening even with the discounted price... Maybe it's the recently acquired SARB standard or something.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.


Re: Orient Star Classic-I was about to pull the trigger on this until I saw that it has mineral crystal. I know Orient sells watches with sapphire for as little as ~$125 so it really made me question how 'premium' this watch is when it lacks sapphire. But damn, that's a good price. Incidentally the code CLEAR drops the price to $275.08, not the lower price in the original post.

It has an exhibition case back and 22 jewels, but the back is a little plain to me. Also movement is 21,600 beats, I was hoping for a faster movement for the premium line. However, all these are quibbles against it being a premium "Orient Star" watch, and at this price it's comparable to the standard Orient products, and therefore a really strong buy. Also, the worn and wound review states that they used mineral because it is a domed crystal... gotta think about this one but I may go for it.


----------



## joseandres.medra (Jun 14, 2015)

Jomashop deal, affordable watches for $49








Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Seppia said:


> NOOOOOO
> Unavailable


According to my inside sources, a bunch of them were purchased by online vendors (confirmed). No wonder they sold out so fast.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

hiro1963 said:


> According to my inside sources, a bunch of them were purchased by online vendors (confirmed). No wonder they sold out so fast.


It's also on the front page of Slickdeals. That tends to make things sell out fast.


----------



## eldd (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't like the "Eco-Drive" text on the dial and the lack of sapphire crystal. Just my personal preference. Great deal it was, otherwise.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Has anyone ever used a forwarding shipping service before?http://global.rakuten.com/en/help/service/forwarding.html?l-id=borderless_banner_tenso01
I'm trying to get a Seiko SZEN sent to me in the US. Or does anyone know of a different way to get around the "no overseas shipping" on these watches?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Did you try all vendors?
Seiko3s and 10keiya always ship overseas


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> You made me laugh because I come up with the strangest niche categories for watch purchase justification as well! Going to church beater. .....I love it. .....now if I can explain that one to my wife. Lol.


LMAO. Yall must go to some ROUGH churches! That praise and worship must get out of control!!


----------



## kcsierradad (Nov 10, 2014)

sirgilbert357 said:


> LMAO. Yall must go to some ROUGH churches! That praise and worship must get out of control!!


ROLMAO.
This may become my signature quote in the future!


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> LMAO. Yall must go to some ROUGH churches! That praise and worship must get out of control!!


Just be careful or ya might get beaten into confession


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

MEzz said:


> SARB033/035 275$ on massdrop
> ( a no refferal link, no need to sign in to see it) https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sarb033-watch?mode=guest_open
> View attachment 4684138


O
M
G


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

I did, if I'm remembering correctly a couple of months back I considered buying it and don't remember having the restriction pop up


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Now with 100% more pictoral guide :


Thank you!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Summer Beater Alert:

Shnoop.com right now has the Casio Men's MRW200HC-7BV Dive Style White Resin Day-Date Quartz Watch for *$11.99*. Looks like it's $25 or $30 most other places.


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Add coupon code *dUZLppmY **for $2.00 of**f *to make this even SWEETER @ $9.99 with free shipping!



WorthTheWrist said:


> Summer Beater Alert:
> 
> Shnoop.com right now has the Casio Men's MRW200HC-7BV Dive Style White Resin Day-Date Quartz Watch for *$11.99*. Looks like it's $25 or $30 most other places.
> 
> View attachment 4708538


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

b55er said:


> Add coupon code *dUZLppmY **for $2.00 of**f *to make this even SWEETER @ $9.99 with free shipping!


I'm super tempted. $9.99 for a decent Casio beater?!? Only thing holding me back is the 25mm lug width. Once that white gets dirty id want to put it on a NATO.


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

It's certainly not a 25mm lug. More like 16 at a guess


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I like the easy read, field watch-y face on it. But I need to consolidate, not add more cheapies!


----------



## anokewee (Mar 20, 2006)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Summer Beater Alert:
> 
> Shnoop.com right now has the Casio Men's MRW200HC-7BV Dive Style White Resin Day-Date Quartz Watch for *$11.99*. Looks like it's $25 or $30 most other places.
> 
> View attachment 4708538


I have seen this watch in person. The entire watch is made of plastic including the case. And the watch surface it's those easily scratched type. I bought a smaller version for my young sons coz they tend to loose their stuff.

Just for everyone's info.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

Ottski44 said:


> I'm super tempted. $9.99 for a decent Casio beater?!? Only thing holding me back is the 25mm lug width. Once that white gets dirty id want to put it on a NATO.


It's an 18mm lug width. The strap is notched at the edges. The spring bar clearance is very low - don't expect easy NATO changes. Still a solid beater for $10.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

You will need strap adaptors like a G Shock. Not worth it in my opinion.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Ottski44 said:


> I'm super tempted. $9.99 for a decent Casio beater?!? Only thing holding me back is the 25mm lug width. Once that white gets dirty id want to put it on a NATO.


Looks similar to the luminox and for that price it would be worth it. Not a fan of the white strap though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Ottski44 said:


> I'm super tempted. $9.99 for a decent Casio beater?!? Only thing holding me back is the 25mm lug width. Once that white gets dirty id want to put it on a NATO.


I have a NATO on mine, but yes I had to remove the springbars, lay it in position, then install the bars again on top of it.

It's been a good watch for mtb riding so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yesterdayshero (Apr 26, 2015)

Picked up this Orient Sun and Moon for what looks like a good price. Ships outside the US as well. $188 + shipping.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00KLZ8XGW/


----------



## GrahamB (May 15, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> LMAO. Yall must go to some ROUGH churches! That praise and worship must get out of control!!


You've never been to a Glasgow wedding!

Graham


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

I haven't posted any deals in awhile, but I saw this one on Slickdeals and it seemed pretty good for $21k and some change.

Zenith Tourbillon Watch for $21,500 (compare to $46,000 elsewhere) - Slickdeals.net


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Totoro66 said:


> I haven't posted any deals in awhile, but I saw this one on Slickdeals and it seemed pretty good for $21k and some change.
> 
> Zenith Tourbillon Watch for $21,500 (compare to $46,000 elsewhere) - Slickdeals.net


That's a great deal for a gold cased Swiss tourbillon!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

mannal said:


> Used Ebates and got and additional 6% back. $112.84 shipped plus the 6% back.


Citizen® Mens Eco-Drive Blue Professional Diver Strap Watch - JCPenney

This will be catch and release. Wife is getting me something nice for our anniversary. I'm going to post both this and the recent Amazon SRP315 deal on F29. Before I do, I would be happy to ship to any established WUS member outside of the US. Please PM me if you were discriminated against due to the country you live in.

Mannal


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)

Found these Infantry brand ballistic nylon straps on ebay and thought they looked pretty good in the photos so I decided to I'd give them a try. They arrived today after only a six days and I have to say I'm impressed. Absolutely amazing to me that they can sell these for $7.99 with free shipping and you get an additional 5% off for buying two or more! Anyway, these things look as good in person as in the photos. A couple of features I wouldn't typically expect at this price point: a decent SS buckle, and a strap that is thick at the watch lugs but the thickness tapers thinner as it moves toward the buckle - something usually seen in nicer straps. Only real downsides are that they only come in 22mm width and are somewhat stiff at the thick section.

Anyway, I have no affiliation with the company or the ebay seller. I'm just a pleasantly surprised customer.

22mm Infantry Ballistic Nylon Fabric Canvas Composite Military Watch Strap Band | eBay

























David


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

I bought two infantry leather Zulu straps and am quite impressed with the quality. The watch they are for hasn't arrived yet so I can't comment on how they wear as yet, but value for money thus far is incredible.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

DCP said:


> Found these Infantry brand ballistic nylon straps on ebay and thought they looked pretty good in the photos so I decided to I'd give them a try. They arrived today after only a six days and I have to say I'm impressed. Absolutely amazing to me that they can sell these for $7.99 with free shipping and you get an additional 5% off for buying two or more! Anyway, these things look as good in person as in the photos. A couple features I wouldn't typically expect at this price point: a decent SS buckle, and a strap that is thick at the watch lugs but the thickness tapers thinner as it move toward the buckle - something usually seen in nicer straps. Only real downsides are that they only come in 22mm width and are somewhat stiff at the thick section.
> 
> Anyway, I have no affiliation with the company or the ebay seller. I'm just a pleasantly surprised customer.
> 
> ...





sledgod said:


> I bought two infantry leather Zulu straps and am quite impressed with the quality. The watch they are for hasn't arrived yet so I can't comment on how they wear as yet, but value for money thus far is incredible.


Don't know about these models, but IMHO their nylon NATOs and Zulus are the best bang for your buck out there

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice deals to be had right now at World of Watches using a RetailMeNot promo code for 12% off everything in the store. Coupon code RMNEXCLUSIVE12.

It looks like this works on watches that are already on sale. I couldn't resist filling a black-dial dress watch niche thanks to this: Just ordered an* Eterna Soleure Automatic 8310-41-41-1175* on black crocodile leather for *$528* using that code.. That's $120 clear of the next-closest site. AND, that purchase got me a World of Watches 10-slot watch case *FREE*! I'm not sure what I did to qualify for that, maybe a purchase over $500? But it looks like you can get one of those cases for $19.99 with ANY watch purchase.

Pics of my watch borrowed from the 'Net:

































Glowing review of the watch here:

http://blog.breitlingsource.com/category/eterna/

Just fiddling around with that coupon code, it looks like it will indeed take a big, 12% chunk off expensive watches. It took a JeanRichard 1681 Auto down to $1,144, which I think rivals or maybe even exceeds those Ashford prices.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Here's a look at that free watch case I'll be getting. Couldn't download the photos, but if you go through them on the page, it looks pretty good.

I already have an empty 10-slot case that I don't like because it's shallow and I don't feel like the watches fit well in it. I converted a drawer for watches. So if I like this one, I'll keep it for extra (overflow?) space, and maybe flip the case I don't like.

World of Watches 10 Slot Watch Case | World of Watches


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

The Watchery has the Eterna Soleure for $599 in their flash sale. Maybe you can find a coupon to take it down further.
All Eterna watches are about 75-80% off and Maurice Lacroix too have huge discounts. Pick for me is the Eterna Madison, the only other rectangular in-house movement I know (with my limited knowledge) under the JLC Reverso, now priced at $1299.
Luxury Watches, Men's Watches on Sale, Discount Designer Watches, Luxury Brand Watches | TheWatchery | US


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Nice deals to be had right now at World of Watches using a RetailMeNot promo code for 12% off everything in the store. Coupon code RMNEXCLUSIVE12.
> 
> It looks like this works on watches that are already on sale. I couldn't resist filling a black-dial dress watch niche thanks to this: Just ordered an* Eterna Soleure Automatic 8310-41-41-1175* on black crocodile leather for *$528* using that code.. That's $120 clear of the next-closest site. AND, that purchase got me a World of Watches 10-slot watch case *FREE*! I'm not sure what I did to qualify for that, maybe a purchase over $500? But it looks like you can get one of those cases for $19.99 with ANY watch purchase.
> 
> ...


That is very classy! Nice grab.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> The Watchery has the Eterna Soleure for $599 in their flash sale. Maybe you can find a coupon to take it down further.
> All Eterna watches are about 75-80% off and Maurice Lacroix too have huge discounts.


It appears their $599 Eterna Soleure price uses a code automatically applied at checkout. Watchery coupon codes I found online couldn't be added.

So I'm $71 clear of that deal and got a free watch box. I'll take it.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

nello said:


> That is very classy! Nice grab.


Thanks. I'm always drooling over similar vintage black dial watches on eBay. This is better for my 8.5-inch wrist; same look in a contemporary size (42mm).


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

DCP said:


> Found these Infantry brand ballistic nylon straps on ebay and thought they looked pretty good in the photos so I decided to I'd give them a try. They arrived today after only a six days and I have to say I'm impressed. Absolutely amazing to me that they can sell these for $7.99 with free shipping and you get an additional 5% off for buying two or more! Anyway, these things look as good in person as in the photos. A couple of features I wouldn't typically expect at this price point: a decent SS buckle, and a strap that is thick at the watch lugs but the thickness tapers thinner as it moves toward the buckle - something usually seen in nicer straps. Only real downsides are that they only come in 22mm width and are somewhat stiff at the thick section.
> 
> Anyway, I have no affiliation with the company or the ebay seller. I'm just a pleasantly surprised customer.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Just ordered a black! 5.99$au on eBay. Co. UK 

Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## joseandres.medra (Jun 14, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It appears their $599 Eterna Soleure price uses a code automatically applied at checkout. Watchery coupon codes I found online couldn't be added.
> 
> So I'm $71 clear of that deal and got a free watch box. I'll take it.


Codes aside, The Watchery and World of Watches are owned by the same company.


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

Pro Diver said:


> Codes aside, The Watchery and World of Watches are owned by the same company.


Add EWatches to that list. All three are owned by the same company and are based in Florida.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

DCP said:


> Found these Infantry brand ballistic nylon straps on ebay and thought they looked pretty good in the photos so I decided to I'd give them a try. They arrived today after only a six days and I have to say I'm impressed. Absolutely amazing to me that they can sell these for $7.99 with free shipping and you get an additional 5% off for buying two or more! Anyway, these things look as good in person as in the photos. A couple of features I wouldn't typically expect at this price point: a decent SS buckle, and a strap that is thick at the watch lugs but the thickness tapers thinner as it moves toward the buckle - something usually seen in nicer straps. Only real downsides are that they only come in 22mm width and are somewhat stiff at the thick section.
> 
> David


Do you find that they wear small? At 117/78 I'm afraid that there won't be adequate clearance on my 190-195 wrist.


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)

Ottski44 said:


> Do you find that they wear small? At 117/78 I'm afraid that there won't be adequate clearance on my 190-195 wrist.


Depends on the lug-to-lug distance of the watch you intend to use with the strap, but I suppose it could end up short for you, but I doubt it. My wrist is about 178mm and 115/75 and up works great for me on nearly all of my watches.

David


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

DCP said:


> Found these Infantry brand ballistic nylon straps on ebay and thought they looked pretty good in the photos so I decided to I'd give them a try. They arrived today after only a six days and I have to say I'm impressed. Absolutely amazing to me that they can sell these for $7.99 with free shipping and you get an additional 5% off for buying two or more! Anyway, these things look as good in person as in the photos. A couple of features I wouldn't typically expect at this price point: a decent SS buckle, and a strap that is thick at the watch lugs but the thickness tapers thinner as it moves toward the buckle - something usually seen in nicer straps. Only real downsides are that they only come in 22mm width and are somewhat stiff at the thick section.
> 
> Anyway, I have no affiliation with the company or the ebay seller. I'm just a pleasantly surprised customer.
> 
> ...


Are these silicone-ish like the maratac straps, or are they actually nylon?

These would be a cheaper option than the maratac for turning in to rally straps.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Goody 2141, 
Those look really cool.
Drill and burn?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

nello said:


> Goody 2141,
> Those look really cool.
> Drill and burn?


Forget the strap, that picture got me looking at Timex Expedition chronographs.


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)

goody2141 said:


> Are these silicone-ish like the maratac straps, or are they actually nylon?
> 
> These would be a cheaper option than the maratac for turning in to rally straps.


Not sure what material they are. I don't think they are nylon. Think they are silicone-ish, as you say.

David


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

goody2141 said:


>


Is there a thread or tutorial for this awesome strap "mod"? Looks badass


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

goody2141 said:


> Are these silicone-ish like the maratac straps, or are they actually nylon?
> 
> These would be a cheaper option than the maratac ...


They are exactly like the maratac, only cheaper and shorter. Rubbery plastic outer and spongy core.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> Is there a thread or tutorial for this awesome strap "mod"? Looks badass


I asked above. No reply. Must be busy. I cannot imagine a drill would do it without tearing the band to shreds. If it did work with minimal frays, I would think you would have to burn the edges of the holes to prevent further fraying.
I.E. Drill and burn.

They look cool though.


----------



## joseandres.medra (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi, affordable watch, what do you think about this brand Ingersoll?









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Le Vin (Jul 5, 2011)

I simply assumed they were using leather hole puncher tools.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

I agree, but getting the holes perfectly centered is tricky. If anyone has a fool proof way let me know. PLEASE!


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Just a suggestion.. This thread would be much more useful if used for reporting watch deals only instead of all kinds of off-topic discussions.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Seiko SNDF87P1 for $114.82 at Jomashop

http://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-sndf87p1.html


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Blue Mako (8:30am EST) and Black Ray (12:30pm EST) both coming up on Amazon deals....


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Londo Mollari said:


> Seiko SNDF87P1 for $114.82 at Jomashop
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-sndf87p1.html


Man just saw this, OOS now 

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> Blue Mako (8:30am EST) and Black Ray (12:30pm EST) both coming up on Amazon deals....


Nice price on the Blue Mako at $110.99


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

gricat said:


> Nice price on the Blue Mako at $110.99


Yea that's about $20 clear of anybody else I believe


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

nello said:


> Goody 2141,
> Those look really cool.
> Drill and burn?


Leather hole punch.

Worked really well with the maratac


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> Is there a thread or tutorial for this awesome strap "mod"? Looks badass


Check out this thread.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/cheap-easy-rally-straps-updated-8-1-a-1055542.html

I moved some of my pics, so not all are there.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

goody2141 said:


> Check out this thread.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/cheap-easy-rally-straps-updated-8-1-a-1055542.html
> 
> I moved some of my pics, so not all are there.


Nice Goody!


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

So hard to resist the Orange Mako when I can't afford it but have Paypal credit!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> So hard to resist the Orange Mako when I can't afford it but have Paypal credit!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


(The orange Ray has the all-black seconds hand...)

((That's how I resisted))


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

Check your ebay mobile apps. I had a random $10 off any purchase over $50 coupon suddenly just sitting there. 
Might be seasonal, or I just happened to get one by chance. 

You have to check out through PayPal mobile, and select to use the coupon under the coupon tab right before you pay. Which is why I think it's actually a PayPal coupon FOR eBay.

I bought a seiko sarb035 after a lot of digging. The coupon + my balance left over from selling an skx mod got me that watch for $27...


----------



## twity2000 (Dec 5, 2014)

Better offer orange mako !!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001EWEQ58

108,50 $ - 30 % with code 30FORFALL = 75,95 $


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

twity2000 said:


> Better offer orange mako !!
> 
> Amazon.com: Orient Men's CEM65004M 'Orange Mako' Automatic Rubber Strap Dive Watch: Watches
> 
> 108,50 $ - 30 % with code 30FORFALL = 75,95 $


I didn't need to see this post . I couldn't resist for less then $80. I don't have an Orange diver, well I didn't before about 3 minutes ago


----------



## electroken (Jun 18, 2015)

City74 said:


> I didn't need to see this post . I couldn't resist for less then $80. I don't have an Orange diver, well I didn't before about 3 minutes ago


Weird. All of a sudden I have one too...


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

electroken said:


> Weird. All of a sudden I have one too...


Oh lord, it's an epidemic


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

First post in this thread, unless someone has already posted it earlier... Look for Courg on kickstarter.. It's a complete steal and very well thought out watch

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/reduxwatch/redux-courg-hybrid-watches-with-missions-to-tackle


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Any way to tell what the 30FORFALL code will work on? Tried it on the black Mako with no luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## russianbear (Jul 17, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Any way to tell what the 30FORFALL code will work on? Tried it on the black Mako with no luck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=afp_xgl..._t=101&pf_rd_p=2146384482&pf_rd_i=11913216011

ALL of these!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Jitzz said:


> First post in this thread, unless someone has already posted it earlier... Look for Courg on kickstarter.. It's a complete steal and very well thought out watch
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/reduxwatch/redux-courg-hybrid-watches-with-missions-to-tackle


Hi it was already posted on the main f71 page.

However, only a few spots left this morning at the 229$ price slot...act quickly if you are on the fence!!

583 backers in less than a day!


----------



## russianbear (Jul 17, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Hi it was already posted on the main f71 page.
> 
> However, only a few spots left this morning at the 229$ price slot...act quickly if you are on the fence!!
> 
> 583 backers in less than a day!


584 now that I got a chance to read it. Titanium? 200 bucks? Done. Wish I saw it earlier.


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

smille76 said:


> Hi it was already posted on the main f71 page.
> 
> However, only a few spots left this morning at the 229$ price slot...act quickly if you are on the fence!!
> 
> 583 backers in less than a day!


Hi Smile,

Thanks, may have missed from main F71 board. 
But I have secured my $229 slot.. Lol..

600 now.. Going really fast..


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Chris Ward are flaunting the Tridents at me again with 15% off until midnight 27th July 2015.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

sticky said:


> Chris Ward are flaunting the Tridents at me again with 15% off until midnight 27th July 2015.


Don't forget to use the coupon in conjunction with the 15% off (yes, it works).
UK coupon - RNUK50 - 50 pounds (sign not on keyboard) off
US coupon - RNUS75 - 75$ off
EU no coupon lol.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Those Momentum Torpedos for $72 delivered on Amazon with code are a deal. That's a lot of watch for the money


----------



## JimLocke (Aug 20, 2013)

Must. Fight it...


----------



## unwatched (Mar 11, 2008)

OOasis said:


> Check your ebay mobile apps. I had a random $10 off any purchase over $50 coupon suddenly just sitting there.
> Might be seasonal, or I just happened to get one by chance.


It's not just on the mobile app. I got one too. Expires tomorrow...


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ashford has the Seiko Kinteic SKA659 for $88 bucks delivered. If that's your thing that's a good price


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

there are SO many super cool looking and super cheap quartz/solar/kinetic watches out there...
pisses me off that my brain won't let me give a damn about them because they aren't mechanical.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

City74 said:


> Those Momentum Torpedos for $72 delivered on Amazon with code are a deal. That's a lot of watch for the money


the lume dial one and the "base layer" ones look especially neat to me.

oh and Ashford has these Hamiltons on sale again, they seem to drop to this price every now and again:










*$338.00 ($845, 60% off) Hamilton Khaki Aviation Men's Watch H76665125*

*Store: Ashford List Price: $845 Current Price: $338 (60% off)*




Ashford offers the Hamilton Khaki Aviation Men's Watch H76665125 for *$338* via coupon code "*AFFAVIATN338*".
*Free shipping*.
Deal expires 7/27.

*Features*:Stainless Steel Case, Stainless Steel Bracelet, Date at 3 o'clock, Swiss Mechanical Automatic (Self-Winding), Sapphire Crystal Scratch Resistant Anti Reflective, Water Resistance:50 m (165 feet)


i have one of these already and can't recommend it more.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Millbarge said:


> there are SO many super cool looking and super cheap quartz/solar/kinetic watches out there...
> pisses me off that my brain won't let me give a damn about them because they aren't mechanical.


The only non-mechanical watches my brain will let me buy are Precionists. Quartz watches without second hands aren't too bad. Jumping second hands give me a sad.


----------



## russianbear (Jul 17, 2015)

Jitzz said:


> Hi Smile,
> 
> Thanks, may have missed from main F71 board.
> But I have secured my $229 slot.. Lol..
> ...


Hey, I'm new to this, but what's a F71 board?

Sorry for the noobishness.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

russianbear said:


> Hey, I'm new to this, but what's a F71 board?
> 
> Sorry for the noobishness.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

russianbear said:


> Hey, I'm new to this, but what's a F71 board?
> 
> Sorry for the noobishness.


Look at the URL bar in your browser... see the web address you are on right now? forums.watchuseek.com\f71\...... Each forum and sub forum has a number.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

russianbear said:


> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=afp_xgl..._t=101&pf_rd_p=2146384482&pf_rd_i=11913216011
> 
> ALL of these!


The orange Mako isn't shown on that link. Could there be 2 different codes?


----------



## russianbear (Jul 17, 2015)

DSlocum said:


> Look at the URL bar in your browser... see the web address you are on right now? forums.watchuseek.com\f71\...... Each forum and sub forum has a number.


gotcha thanks!


----------



## russianbear (Jul 17, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> The orange Mako isn't shown on that link. Could there be 2 different codes?


I believe they've sold already...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

russianbear said:


> I believe they've sold already...


Odd, I followed that code yesterday looking at that timex gmt and didn't see a orient listed. Actually the same watches listed today as yesterday. 
Unless the Orange Mako was just added this morning and already sold out.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

all the Hirsch straps at 30% off on Amazon was too tempting....
bought 5 of them...
they seem to be running out of some sizes and styles, 
i would grab them while you still can.

Amazon.com: Hirsch - Watch Bands / Watches: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> Don't forget to use the coupon in conjunction with the 15% off (yes, it works).
> UK coupon - RNUK50 - 50 pounds (sign not on keyboard) off
> US coupon - RNUS75 - 75$ off
> EU no coupon lol.


Coupon not working for me.


----------



## JimLocke (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm sure you are aware of this and I missed it somehow...but on the Orient USA site the code wornandwound gets 30% off and a free watch.

Doesn't work on the new Mako, which I thought I was about to order. This changes things.

edit: and free shipping.


----------



## jfone (Dec 10, 2011)

Long Island has the Orange Orient Mako on Ebay for $89. if you have the $10 off coupon like others do right now, that would get you to $79 and change shipped TYD. That would be close to the Amazon deal if you have to pay tax on Amazon like I do. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Gemnation has a sale on Victorinox watches. In particular there is a 41mm Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic 241315 with sapphire crystal and an ETA G10.211 movement for $195.

Swiss Army Chrono Classic Mens Watch Model: 241315


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

What he said.

Also, Kickstarter watches are not usually posted in this thread, as there is no "usual price" to compare.


----------



## TzeeKin (Jun 17, 2015)

City74 said:


> Oh lord, it's an epidemic


Yup, I also pulled the trigger on one of these Orange Mako.


----------



## russianbear (Jul 17, 2015)

TzeeKin said:


> Yup, I also pulled the trigger on one of these Orange Mako.


I wanted to pull the trigger but I JUST bought a Black Mako last Friday.. haha


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

island watch is running an eBay promo.

$10 off with code: CSFASHION10

longislandwatch | eBay <link to their ebay listings.

I just got an Orange Mako on Rubber for $79.

See their FB page for full details: https://www.facebook.com/IslandWatch?fref=nf


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

theague said:


> island watch is running an eBay promo.
> 
> $10 off with code: CSFASHION10
> 
> ...


I just tried it and it said the redemption code is linked to another ebay account???


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

That's REALLY weird.

Were you paying via Paypal? That's one of the requirements.


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

theague said:


> That's REALLY weird.
> 
> Were you paying via Paypal? That's one of the requirements.


Yes, Paypal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

mannal said:


> Citizen® Mens Eco-Drive Blue Professional Diver Strap Watch - JCPenney
> 
> This will be catch and release. Wife is getting me something nice for our anniversary. I'm going to post both this and the recent Amazon SRP315 deal on F29. Before I do, I would be happy to ship to any established WUS member outside of the US. Please PM me if you were discriminated against due to the country you live in.
> 
> Mannal


No offers from the international folks and the wife likes it. Guess I have to keep it. Bummer


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

This Sun&Moon - Currently unavailable.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> I just tried it and it said the redemption code is linked to another ebay account???


 My code - CSFASHION10 also...


----------



## unwatched (Mar 11, 2008)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> I just tried it and it said the redemption code is linked to another ebay account???


The promotion is an eBay promo, not an LIW one and I don't believe it is open to everyone, just those to whom eBay made the coupon available. If it is applicable to your account, you don't need to enter a code, it is applied automatically to qualifying purchases. You would see a notice at the top of your eBay page.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

unwatched said:


> The promotion is an eBay promo, not an LIW one and I don't believe it is open to everyone, just those to whom eBay made the coupon available. If it is applicable to your account, you don't need to enter a code, it is applied automatically to qualifying purchases. You would see a notice at the top of your eBay page.


This is what the LIW FB post says:



> ‪#‎BARGAIN‬ HUNTER ALERT!! SAVE $10 on Island Watch listings on ebay. Use coupon code to : CSFASHION10 when you check out. Items have to be over $50 to qualify. You must have an ebay account and use Paypal to pay for the watch. This is an ebay + Paypal promotion only, ends July 24, 2015. Island Watch listings are here: longislandwatch | eBay


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah I've tried every way and it's not working. Oh well. It's a sign that I shouldn't buy it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks David for the tip! I just bought two all black Infantry straps for a couple of my Dive watches. They may end up being a tad short but for $15 for two I could not resist. 
Thanks again. I will need to keep checking on this thread for more ways to spend my money on watches rather than more Lego's for the kids.



DCP said:


> Found these Infantry brand ballistic nylon straps on ebay and thought they looked pretty good in the photos so I decided to I'd give them a try. They arrived today after only a six days and I have to say I'm impressed. Absolutely amazing to me that they can sell these for $7.99 with free shipping and you get an additional 5% off for buying two or more! Anyway, these things look as good in person as in the photos. A couple of features I wouldn't typically expect at this price point: a decent SS buckle, and a strap that is thick at the watch lugs but the thickness tapers thinner as it moves toward the buckle - something usually seen in nicer straps. Only real downsides are that they only come in 22mm width and are somewhat stiff at the thick section.
> 
> Anyway, I have no affiliation with the company or the ebay seller. I'm just a pleasantly surprised customer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Jitzz said:


> Hi Smile,
> 
> Thanks, may have missed from main F71 board.
> But I have secured my $229 slot.. Lol..
> ...


675 now I just jumped on at $259...

Ita


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

mleok said:


> Gemnation has a sale on Victorinox watches. In particular there is a 41mm Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic 241315 with sapphire crystal and an ETA G10.211 movement for $195.
> 
> Swiss Army Chrono Classic Mens Watch Model: 241315


Drat. Only this color is so cheap. I'd love a navy XLS but they want $700 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Drat. Only this color is so cheap. I'd love a navy XLS but they want $700
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Hey chief,
Jomashop has it for 441.00 . Don't know if that is good.









I want the 241445 xls. 399.00 . I have never seen it for less. Never on sale.


----------



## Twotone60 (Jan 7, 2008)

That looks like a different watch. Date at 6, not 4, and, thankfully, no numeral nibbling.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Didn't notice this posted already...

Orient Defender is on Massdrop for $99. I've been eyeing this watch for a while but I recently snagged a slightly beat up Maratac for a little more, so I'm resisting, for now...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

.....subscribing to this thread is very, very bad for my wallet's health!


----------



## emailandrewcheun (Jul 9, 2015)

platinumEX said:


> Didn't notice this posted already...
> 
> Orient Defender is on Massdrop for $99. I've been eyeing this watch for a while but I recently snagged a slightly beat up Maratac for a little more, so I'm resisting, for now...
> View attachment 4758610
> ...


Speaking of Massdrop - Sea Urchin is up for grabs at $115.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

emailandrewcheun said:


> Speaking of Massdrop - Sea Urchin is up for grabs at $115.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


That's a great price for it. I wish it was a true diver like the skx007 or the monster, because I love the looks of it

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

I actually just signed up for the Sea Urchin on Massdrop. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

thomasp said:


> I actually just signed up for the Sea Urchin on Massdrop. Thanks for the heads up!


Man if I hadn't just bought that $79 Mako I'd probably jump on that Pepsi version of the Sea Urchin!


----------



## bosoxx091 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hamilton aviation pilot auto with grey dial for 399 with *AFFPILOT399

*Hamilton Khaki Aviation H64425585 Men's Watch

Keep in mind this is the 38 mm version.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Seems like a pretty good deal on VSA quartz chronographs at GroupOn $139.99: https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-swiss-army-mens-chronograph-watch


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Seems like a pretty good deal on VSA quartz chronographs at GroupOn $139.99: https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-swiss-army-mens-chronograph-watch


Joma has them for about that price also


----------



## twity2000 (Dec 5, 2014)

JEAN RICHARD in-house movement JR1000 under 1.000 $ +coupons on thewatchery, ewatches and smartbargains.

Also JEAN RICHARD AEROSCOPE CHRONOS under 1.000 $ + coupons in the same places.

Beating ASHFORD offer !!

i have fallen o|o| twice.


----------



## sturner333 (Feb 15, 2010)

What coupons, thx


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

sturner333 said:


> What coupons, thx


They're automatically attached when you put it in your cart and check out.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

ClicktimeEU via Newegg.com has a nice sale on Laco fliegers (pilot watches). All $270 + $15.90 shipping, but it looks like Island Watch and Amazon have the same watches for $329 or more. So at least about $50 difference.

These have Miyota movements in them, but I like that Laco is one of the original five German watch companies commissioned to make the flieger watches back in WWII. It adds a cool layer of history and authenticity. I own a Laco Augsburg and enjoy it a lot. Great lume, very nice, thick leather strap. Sapphire crystals front and back too, I think.

Both the black dial Type A, the beige dial Type A with a date at the 3, and the beige dial with a date at the 6, are all 42mm, but also have a 36mm unisex model.

I can't make a damn link work; just go to www.newegg.com and search "Laco watches."


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

For the watchery, add a filler like this Activa AA401-024 Watches,Giotto 40 Pale Peach, Black & Pink Plastic Digital Dial, Casual Activa Digital Watches and use coupon LUXURY100 and essentially saves you an extra $90


----------



## twity2000 (Dec 5, 2014)

You can find them at retailmenot, mrrebates, sickdeals, etc

EXAMPLE SD110 on thewatchery 110 $ off order over 1.000 $ + a free watchwinder (Accessories Single Black Watch Winder ) JR 1681 or Aeroscope + cheap fila watch + watchwinder= 899 $ this is a steal!!



sturner333 said:


> What coupons, thx





colgex said:


> For the watchery, add a filler like this Activa AA401-024 Watches,Giotto 40 Pale Peach, Black & Pink Plastic Digital Dial, Casual Activa Digital Watches and use coupon LUXURY100 and essentially saves you an extra $90


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> ClicktimeEU via Newegg.com has a nice sale on Laco fliegers (pilot watches). All $270 + $15.90 shipping, but it looks like Island Watch and Amazon have the same watches for $329 or more. So at least about $50 difference.
> 
> These have Miyota movements in them, but I like that Laco is one of the original five German watch companies commissioned to make the flieger watches back in WWII. It adds a cool layer of history and authenticity. I own a Laco Augsburg and enjoy it a lot. Great lume, very nice, thick leather strap. Sapphire crystals front and back too, I think.
> 
> ...


That's extremely tempting. I know nothing about ClicktimeEU, though. They reliable? Anybody know?


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

If you contact Marc @ Long Island watch he might discount one of the watches for you and get you closer to that price. They ship super fast and are great to deal with. Just a heads up


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

You can get the Seiko SRP637 (Monster Tuna/Shrouded Monster) for $251.99 with the promo code promotw20.... it takes $20 off the already sale price of $271.99...

I ordered mine. 'tis a thing of beauty...


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

arislan said:


> You can get the Seiko SRP637 (Monster Tuna/Shrouded Monster) for $251.99 with the promo code promotw20.... it takes $20 off the already sale price of $271.99...
> 
> I ordered mine. 'tis a thing of beauty...


Sounds good... but WHERE?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> Sounds good... but WHERE?


If it was thewatchery.com deal, it appears to be sold-out.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

arislan said:


> You can get the Seiko SRP637 (Monster Tuna/Shrouded Monster) for $251.99 with the promo code promotw20.... it takes $20 off the already sale price of $271.99...
> 
> I ordered mine. 'tis a thing of beauty...
> 
> ...


You can get that deal on eBay with a simple message to the seller asking for a discount. I did and they said $250 shipped and that's a U.S. seller


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

There is a NOS Casio Sea Pathfinder SPF-100-1VDR on eBay. Price high but open to offers. I had one and have always regretted selling it. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

DSlocum said:


> Sounds good... but WHERE?


The watchery... but looks like it is sold out.. I might have gotten the last one.. the black version srp641 is still available... but a few bucks extra.


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

Might be old news, but I think it is worth to mention that the 3S shop on Rakuten is selling SKX007's for as low as $112 + shipping.

seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko black boy divers watch mens size automatic winding watch black dial black bezel urethane belt SKX007K

They count on being stocked up again at the end of August. Mine, a 007 with Jubilee bracelet ($121) was shipped out Friday. Should be able to start modding comes next weekend as most parts has arrived but the Sea Urchin hands from Yobokies. Those were, otoh, shipped out this passed Thursday so I should be all set soon enough.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Mr Burrows said:


> Might be old news, but I think it is worth to mention that the 3S shop on Rakuten is selling SKX007's for as low as $112 + shipping.
> 
> seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko black boy divers watch mens size automatic winding watch black dial black bezel urethane belt SKX007K
> 
> They count on being stocked up again at the end of August. Mine, a 007 with Jubilee bracelet ($121) was shipped out Friday. Should be able to start modding comes next weekend as most parts has arrived but the Sea Urchin hands from Yobokies. Those were, otoh, shipped out this passed Thursday so I should be all set soon enough.


It's old news but definitely worth repeating. I've had numerous good experiences with that seller.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I really wanted to try a 013, but for some inexplicable reason it costs double vs the 007/009 and I can't get myself to pay that


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Seppia said:


> I really wanted to try a 013, but for some inexplicable reason it costs double vs the 007/009 and I can't get myself to pay that


Same here.


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

A good tip from our friend SoulSpawn:



Soulspawn said:


> You mentioned the Christopher ward trident as an option even though you don't like the hands... I actually owned one before and the hour hand grows on you!
> They are having 15% off the tridents now plus a €50 voucher. Awesome time to consider bumping it up the list. The quality is fantastic and it's definitely the closest contender against the BB.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

ChronoTraveler said:


> A good tip from our friend SoulSpawn:


Sorry. I meant to say £50 off (not euros) 
And the UK coupon is RNUK50

There is a US code for 75bucks off too from their US store is RNUS75


----------



## nathanpyoung (Apr 18, 2015)

Soulspawn said:


> Sorry. I meant to say £50 off (not euros)
> And the UK coupon is RNUK50
> 
> There is a US code for 75bucks off too from their US store is RNUS75


I can't get the US voucher to work

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

nathanpyoung said:


> I can't get the US voucher to work
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


Heard they were having a few glitches with the website. Try logging in and out and also checking if your location is set correctly.

If all else fails, I would send customer service a note. Christopher ward has legendary customer service.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ChronoTraveler said:


> A good tip from our friend SoulSpawn:


Unfortunately doesn't apply to the Trident Classic. ..


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Mr Burrows said:


> Might be old news, but I think it is worth to mention that the 3S shop on Rakuten is selling SKX007's for as low as $112 + shipping.
> 
> seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko black boy divers watch mens size automatic winding watch black dial black bezel urethane belt SKX007K
> 
> They count on being stocked up again at the end of August. Mine, a 007 with Jubilee bracelet ($121) was shipped out Friday. Should be able to start modding comes next weekend as most parts has arrived but the Sea Urchin hands from Yobokies. Those were, otoh, shipped out this passed Thursday so I should be all set soon enough.


i got mine for free using points...
just had to buy an SBDC003...
and an SBDC027...
oh and an SARB033.


----------



## 2Channon (Nov 15, 2013)

Mr Burrows said:


> Might be old news, but I think it is worth to mention that the 3S shop on Rakuten is selling SKX007's for as low as $112 + shipping.
> 
> seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko black boy divers watch mens size automatic winding watch black dial black bezel urethane belt SKX007K
> 
> They count on being stocked up again at the end of August. Mine, a 007 with Jubilee bracelet ($121) was shipped out Friday. Should be able to start modding comes next weekend as most parts has arrived but the Sea Urchin hands from Yobokies. Those were, otoh, shipped out this passed Thursday so I should be all set soon enough.


?
I keep getting an error page when I try to check out.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

2Channon said:


> ?
> I keep getting an error page when I try to check out.


i had a similar problem once,
only way around it for me was to delete my cookies and temp files.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Millbarge said:


> i had a similar problem once,
> only way around it for me was to delete my cookies and temp files.


Are there any coupons for rakuten? I am wanting to pull the trigger but as soon as it converts to AUS dollar i get stung.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

joey79 said:


> Are there any coupons for rakuten? I am wanting to pull the trigger but as soon as it converts to AUS dollar i get stung.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No coupons that i know about but they just had a promotion end...
so there should be some kind of new sale starting soon.

They post coupons on their facebook as well https://www.facebook.com/Rakuten


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation has a sale going on Victorinox Swiss Army. The prices don't look much different than Jomashop, but with this notable exception: The Swiss Army Maverick GS Dual Time 241440 for *$299* with free shipping. That's more than $80 less than the next-closest gray market site I could find, and is more like $200+ less than most of them. It's quartz, but it's a damn hot-looking quartz. I like that they're doing dual time with such a classy, uncluttered dial.

I searched furiously for an additional coupon code that would work with this, to no avail.

Interesting that the white dial of this is nowhere near the same price. $505.

Swiss Army Maverick GS Dual Time Mens Watch Model: 241440


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

eBay seller I got my first modded Seiko from has opened a web store. They've got everything marked down some right now. Many of them come with two NATOs and the Seiko rubber band.

I emailed them and got an extra 10% off by buying three at once.

ETA: I'd prefer you don't go name dropping or acting like you are automatically owed the same extra discount if you ask. I certainly can't guarantee they'd do this for everyone.

Gives me four of theirs now. Obviously, I likey.

http://diverswatchusa.com/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vandy92 (Jul 27, 2015)

Just bought the Seiko SKX007K from Rakuten today... anyone know how long it usually takes to ship to the U.S.?


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Vandy92 said:


> Just bought the Seiko SKX007K from Rakuten today... anyone know how long it usually takes to ship to the U.S.?


For me from Seiko 3 it was a little over a week. Who'd you buy through?


----------



## Vandy92 (Jul 27, 2015)

Ottski44 said:


> For me from Seiko 3 it was a little over a week. Who's you buy through?


Gotcha, thanks...and not sure!


----------



## itg (Jul 22, 2015)

Massdrop is selling Orient Defenders for 99 bucks


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> eBay seller I got my first modded Seiko from has opened a web store. They've got everything marked down some right now. Many of them come with two NATOs and the Seiko rubber band.
> 
> I emailed them and got an extra 10% off by buying three at once.
> 
> ...


there is some nice stuff here for folks looking to spend <$200. thanks for posting.


----------



## luisnuness (Jul 1, 2013)

Vandy92 said:


> Just bought the Seiko SKX007K from Rakuten today... anyone know how long it usually takes to ship to the U.S.?


I was about to order one SKX007 from Rakuten, with user seiko3, but I guess it will only have stock in Late August, did you order there?

seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko メンズダイバーズ automatic self-winding watch BLACK BOY black boy black dial black bezel シルバーステンレス metal belt SKX007K2


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

qrocks said:


> there is some nice stuff here for folks looking to spend <$200. thanks for posting.


No problem. I took the three coolest ones of course. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Vandy92 said:


> Just bought the Seiko SKX007K from Rakuten today... anyone know how long it usually takes to ship to the U.S.?


3 weeks for me but mine was held up in customs Chicago for 10 days.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

A seller on EBay has the Citizen BJ8050 diver for $179.95. That's about $40 clear of anywhere else I have seen. They also have the Citizen BJ7000 Nighthawk for $179.95. Pretty good deal also


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

My SKX007 arrived today, shipping time 4 days total (including the weekend). I ordered mine from 3S a few weeks ago, and then it was said that they would have the SKX´s in stock late July. I suppose I got in "in time". I would, however, not hesitate to order now if I could bear the wait. The price tag is 50% off most other places, so what is a few weeks time? (I know it sucks to wait, but hey... 50% is 50%).


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

DCP said:


> Found these Infantry brand ballistic nylon straps on ebay and thought they looked pretty good in the photos so I decided to I'd give them a try. They arrived today after only a six days and I have to say I'm impressed. Absolutely amazing to me that they can sell these for $7.99 with free shipping and you get an additional 5% off for buying two or more! Anyway, these things look as good in person as in the photos. A couple of features I wouldn't typically expect at this price point: a decent SS buckle, and a strap that is thick at the watch lugs but the thickness tapers thinner as it moves toward the buckle - something usually seen in nicer straps. Only real downsides are that they only come in 22mm width and are somewhat stiff at the thick section.
> 
> Anyway, I have no affiliation with the company or the ebay seller. I'm just a pleasantly surprised customer.
> 
> ...


Based on this post, I ordered both orange and black threads. They certainly need some break-in time, but they're a great bang for the buck.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

gricat said:


> Based on this post, I ordered both orange and black threads. They certainly need some break-in time, but they're a great bang for the buck.
> 
> View attachment 4796570


What is the taper?width at the buckle?
Please.


----------



## Vandy92 (Jul 27, 2015)

luisnuness said:


> I was about to order one SKX007 from Rakuten, with user seiko3, but I guess it will only have stock in Late August, did you order there?
> 
> seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko ãƒ¡ãƒ³ã‚ºãƒ€ã‚¤ãƒ�ãƒ¼ã‚º automatic self-winding watch BLACK BOY black boy black dial black bezel ã‚·ãƒ«ãƒ�ãƒ¼ã‚¹ãƒ†ãƒ³ãƒ¬ã‚¹ metal belt SKX007K2


Yeah I ordered from there. They emailed me today and said my watch won't arrive till late August sometime because that's when their new stock arrives....It's hard to wait, but it was such a good deal that it should be worth it.


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

nello said:


> What is the taper?width at the buckle?
> Please.


Mine, at least, has (almost) no taper:












Ottski44 said:


> Do you find that they wear small? At 117/78 I'm afraid that there won't be adequate clearance on my 190-195 wrist.


I found it to be more on the small side. Have a 190-195 wrist too and used this strap on a skx007 and this is how it looked like in the end: had to remove the extra loop.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

AlexCristiano said:


> Mine, at least, has (almost) no taper:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Deployment here I come.


----------



## Mkapson (Jul 12, 2015)

I purchased the same strap and have to say I'm pleased. It will take some breaking in as mentioned, but overall a quality strap especially for the price. I will be buying a few more just to have around.

Here are some shots of if on a SKX009. I have a 6 3/4 wrist and 2nd to last hole is tight 3rd to the last has a fingers worth of room under the strap (how I usually wear it)


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Alpha Watch has their hand wind chronographs on sale for $185 ( usually $215)

Alpha Watch


----------



## joseandres.medra (Jun 14, 2015)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Alpha Watch has their hand wind chronographs on sale for $185 ( usually $215)
> 
> Alpha Watch


Is a good brand? Their are from China

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

joseandres.medra said:


> Is a good brand? Their are from China
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


They've been around a while...


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Some good deals on momentum watches at 6pm
http://m.6pm.com/momentum

I recommend the torpedo and at 50 bucks that's a great deal. Some other really good deals there, too. I have a torpedo, m1 pro, storm 2, and my wife has a red atlas Ti that I got her. They are great, fun grab and go watches.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

accidentalsuccess said:


> Some good deals on momentum watches at 6pm
> momentum at 6pm.com
> 
> I recommend the torpedo and at 50 bucks that's a great deal. Some other really good deals there, too. I have a torpedo, m1 pro, storm 2, and my wife has a red atlas Ti that I got her. They are great, fun grab and go watches.
> ...


Oh geez.....I didn't need to see that. I think I just bought the last one


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

City74 said:


> Oh geez.....I didn't need to see that. I think I just bought the last one


ha, glad to 'help'  Goodness knows this thread has 'helped' me in the past. ...

since this thread always needs more photos I wore mine today. also, just noticed that the steelix is basically the same dial w/o the bezel.


----------



## joseandres.medra (Jun 14, 2015)

Another deal in massdrop: Davosa watch $530 in Amazon the price is $1200!

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/davosa...ent 2015-07-28&mode=guest_open&referer=M2VAQS

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Wait for it..........

I suggest dropping the referrer link.



joseandres.medra said:


> Another deal in massdrop: Davosa watch $530 in Amazon the price is $1200!
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

LePerfect's eBay site has the Citizen Eco-Drive "Nighthawk" BJ7000-52E for $179.99 delivered. It looks like that's about $30 or more cheaper than everybody else.

Citizen Men&apos;s BJ7000 52E "Nighthawk" Stainless Steel Eco Drive Watch 013205067662 | eBay


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Newest LongIslandWatch email has org. mako @ 89 (repeated) and blue ray for 99. Also some J springs autos for 99 that are fun and some solar pulsars for 99. All look like decent deals to me. 

A google of J springs says they use a variant of 7s26; wonder if they keep the dial feet locations? Might make good donors for some mods and be a nice alternative to starting with a seiko 5 or invicta for a low-cost mod.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

accidentalsuccess said:


> Newest LongIslandWatch email has org. mako @ 89 (repeated) and blue ray for 99. Also some J springs autos for 99 that are fun and some solar pulsars for 99. All look like decent deals to me.
> 
> A google of J springs says they use a variant of 7s26; wonder if they keep the dial feet locations? Might make good donors for some mods and be a nice alternative to starting with a seiko 5 or invicta for a low-cost mod.


Yea got that email too. Those J Springs look half decent actually for the $$$$


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

Everything at Panatime.com is 20% off with code "SUMMER20", good through 8/2/15.


----------



## russianbear (Jul 17, 2015)

The StuckX bull launched today!

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...watch-mechanical-and-mecha-quartz/description


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

russianbear said:


> The StuckX bull launched today!
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...watch-mechanical-and-mecha-quartz/description


Im debating on that one...wish they did a color I REALLY like.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Dang, and they have the 22mm Brown Hirsch Rivetta in stock AND on sale. Talk about a unicorn!



JamesWWIII said:


> Everything at Panatime.com is 20% off with code "SUMMER20", good through 8/2/15.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

accidentalsuccess said:


> A google of J springs says they use a variant of 7s26


IIRC, J. Springs is just a JDM sub-brand of Seiko, just like Pulsar et al.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jacob Time has a Victorinox Swiss Army Airboss Mechanical 241506 (display model) on sale for $367.50. That's $130 less than the next closest shop, and more like half of what they are selling for on most gray market places. An ETA 2824 movement watch for $367?

The question becomes exactly how jacked up can a display model watch get? I didn't see a description of any scratches or dings, or photos of them.

Swiss Army Victorinox Airboss Automatic Mens Watch 241506


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

joseandres.medra said:


> Another deal in massdrop: Davosa watch $530 in Amazon the price is $1200!


Nice watch, especially if it does come 'regulated' before shipping (check the discussion at Massdrop, one supposedly received the watch regulated in one position to be +1s/day)

BUT... for me... the 'pasted on' oversized logo just kills it. Too many other choices in the $500+ range.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Men's 1681 Ronde Automatic Black Genuine Alligator and Dial | World of Watches

code RMNEXLUSIVE12 takes it down to $879.99 Pretty impressive for a "GP" in-house movement. Not even Nomos or FC-Alpina or anyone else can give you that.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

colgex said:


> Men's 1681 Ronde Automatic Black Genuine Alligator and Dial | World of Watches
> 
> code RMNEXLUSIVE12 takes it down to $879.99 Pretty impressive for a "GP" in-house movement. Not even Nomos or FC-Alpina or anyone else can give you that.


It's a lot of watch for that price. I can't help but wonder, though, if JeanRichard is in the process of doing the same thing that Revue Thommen recently did, where their prices become quite erratic and what seems like an incredible deal one month is a significant overpayment a month later.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

sanriopurin said:


> BUT... for me... the 'pasted on' oversized logo just kills it. Too many other choices in the $500+ range.


I fully agree.


----------



## DC guy (Jan 30, 2015)

sanriopurin said:


> BUT... for me... the 'pasted on' oversized logo just kills it. Too many other choices in the $500+ range.
> 
> View attachment 4811609
> View attachment 4811633


Do you also not like Baume et Mercier watches? They are even more expensive and have that boxed logo thing going on. I generally really like them except for that part. It does look cheap to me.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

DC guy said:


> Do you also not like Baume et Mercier watches? They are even more expensive and have that boxed logo thing going on. I generally really like them except for that part. It does look cheap to me.


To be honest, I **try very hard** to like Baume et Mercier watches, but can't... I want to like the Capeland brown dial watch so bad, because the color is just so stunning.

Biggest problem for me with that model is the lack of applied markers / too many prints on the dial. The big logo is not such a big problem here.

The problem with the logo in the Davosa Vanguard is that it (the logo) 'takes away' the brilliant guilloche design of the dial.

EDIT: to my eyes, putting a logo on a guilloche design "done right" is something like this Raymond Weil moonphase model. The logo looks like it "belongs on the dial". Sorry I know this is off-topic, this will be my last post on this issue... now back onto the deals!


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jacob Time has a Victorinox Swiss Army Airboss Mechanical 241506 (display model) on sale for $367.50. (snip)
> 
> The question becomes exactly how jacked up can a display model watch get?


I might be able to answer that. Recently I bought a display model Victorinox Vintange Infantry from them. There definitely are noticeable dings and marks. The most notable is the ding on the bezel at the 7th hour, and another much smaller one at 8th hour. Plus the side of the case has some marks too. The marks on the side of the case should come off with some polishing. The dings on the bezel: I'm not so sure...

I've been looking for this particular model for some time (discontinued I believe), so for $700+ I still consider this a keeper.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It's a lot of watch for that price. I can't help but wonder, though, if JeanRichard is in the process of doing the same thing that Revue Thommen recently did, where their prices become quite erratic and what seems like an incredible deal one month is a significant overpayment a month later.


Hopefully they don't have Revue Thommen's quality issues as well. Catching a falling knife can be dangerous.


----------



## steve12345 (Feb 11, 2006)

PARNIS Sterile Submariner GMT for $80 including free shipping with a few Bezel options from Man-Bushi-com

I got mine from another Vendor and thought I did good on the "make an offer" but this deal is the best. I got the Batman Bezel model ($94). The links below are the same watch as I got but have "Blue/ Black" and Black/ Red Bezel. Nice. i am buying two more of these for my sons. I had mine for about 3 days and it has worked well (accuate) and looks very much like the Brand of watch it is homageing . Water resistence is only 30 Meters so not for swimming. Desk Diver/ Beater.

The link I posted will not work so you do a search for a dealer called Manbushie Watch.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

City74 said:


> Yea got that email too. Those J Springs look half decent actually for the $$$$


Yes, I checked a video on youtube (russian video) about these JSpring watches, they look quite decent. I wonder if the lume is as good as Seiko watches. The one with the batman bezel is tempting.


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

steve12345 said:


> PARNIS Sterile Submariner GMT for $80 including free shipping with a few Bezel options from Man-Bushi-com
> 
> I got mine from another Vendor and thought I did good on the "make an offer" but this deal is the best. I got the Batman Bezel model ($94). The links below are the same watch as I got but have "Blue/ Black" and Black/ Red Bezel. Nice. i am buying two more of these for my sons. I had mine for about 3 days and it has worked well (accuate) and looks very much like the Brand of watch it is homageing . Water resistence is only 30 Meters so not for swimming. Desk Diver/ Beater.
> 
> The link I posted will not work so you do a search for a dealer called Manbushie Watch.


I am interested to know more about these, is it a bi-directional bezel? How does the GMT function work? What type of movement is in this? Overall fit and finish?


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

smille76 said:


> Yes, I checked a video on youtube (russian video) about these JSpring watches, they look quite decent. I wonder if the lume is as good as Seiko watches.


Never examined one but I've read *no* in several places.


----------



## joseandres.medra (Jun 14, 2015)

BudLynn said:


> I am interested to know more about these, is it a bi-directional bezel? How does the GMT function work? What type of movement is in this? Overall fit and finish?


FYI

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/buying-parnis-read-first-798342.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/798342

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jacob Time has a Victorinox Swiss Army Airboss Mechanical 241506 (display model) on sale for $367.50. That's $130 less than the next closest shop, and more like half of what they are selling for on most gray market places. An ETA 2824 movement watch for $367?
> 
> The question becomes exactly how jacked up can a display model watch get? I didn't see a description of any scratches or dings, or photos of them.
> 
> ...


It shouldn't be that bad seeing as how it's a stainless steel model. I looked at some display models at the Victorinox factory store last year and the PVD ones get scratched up pretty bad but not stainless.


----------



## vCardinal (Jul 21, 2015)

Found this today:
232.30.46.51.01.003 Omega Planet Ocean Automatic Mens Watch

30% off a pretty clean looking Planet Ocean.


----------



## steve12345 (Feb 11, 2006)

This is a NICE watch for $80 delivered. I will post pics when I get home tonight. The Arrow at midnight is Exactly lined up ! The Gluidlock is perfect. Now I can adjust the watch band when my wrist expands due to hot weather. Only had it a few days and very accurate. I set the GMT function (independent of the time) so that is military time for my time zone. The date function works perfect (postive "snap" after midnight. This watch looks very very much like in terms of looks and qualtiy like the brand it is supposed to be like. Very impressed. I got my watch from another seller on "make an offer" and paid $90 delivered, I wil post some picks tonight,


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomashop has the Citizen Eco-Drive Endeavor silver-white dial dive watch AW1420-55A for $206 with coupon code 'GOOGLE10' at checkout. That's $50 to $200 less than anybody else is selling it for.

I'm kind of intrigued by this watch, as some flipping has suddenly left me with a lot of black-dialed watches and almost no white or silver dials.

Pic borrowed from WUS.









Citizen Endeavor Metalic Silver White Dial Men's Watch AW1420-55A - Endeavor - Citizen - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

steve12345 said:


> PARNIS Sterile Submariner GMT for $80 including free shipping with a few Bezel options from Man-Bushi-com
> 
> I got mine from another Vendor and thought I did good on the "make an offer" but this deal is the best. I got the Batman Bezel model ($94). The links below are the same watch as I got but have "Blue/ Black" and Black/ Red Bezel. Nice. i am buying two more of these for my sons. I had mine for about 3 days and it has worked well (accuate) and looks very much like the Brand of watch it is homageing . Water resistence is only 30 Meters so not for swimming. Desk Diver/ Beater.
> 
> The link I posted will not work so you do a search for a dealer called Manbushie Watch.


The 43mm diver with Miyota is only $99. That seems like a pretty good deal to me.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I just flipped my weekold one, pretty good for what it was, I think I got it from parnis time. feel free to pm me if you need more feedback


----------



## steve12345 (Feb 11, 2006)

I have the same watch as below. The lume is not very good. There is a bit in the hands but nothing on the dial. The gluidelock is excellent. Screws to hold links. Be warned as they are shipped on the lose side so once you are confident that you have the correct size you should use Blue Loctite to hold the screws from falling out. I had to remove two links and the Gluidelock is set 1/2 so I have some room either way to make adjustments on the fly. I have 7 1/2 inch wrists. The watch is petty accurate time wise . I think 10 sec fast per day. Fine for me. This watch is 43mm and the braclet starts out at 21 mm at lugs and goes to 16mm at the Gluidlock clasp. Pip is lined up perfect at 12 O clock. This watch looks like a Copy of a GMT but it is not as there are small differences. I am blown away by the quality for $80. The manufacturer claims water resistent to 30 meters. I have no intention of testing this and it will be an everyday watch for me. There all different bezels (all ceramic) for this watch. Go to Ebay and do a search for Parnis GMT sterile and you see these. I really love the bracelet and gludilock clasp so MAKE sure you see pics from the seller showing the inside of the fliplock clasp.



AVS_Racing said:


> I just flipped my weekold one, pretty good for what it was, I think I got it from parnis time. feel free to pm me if you need more feedback
> 
> View attachment 4822337


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> It shouldn't be that bad seeing as how it's a stainless steel model. I looked at some display models at the Victorinox factory store last year and the PVD ones get scratched up pretty bad but not stainless.


I can't stress enough how good of a deal this is. I paid $380 + tax on leather for a model that had sat around in a showroom for a bit, so some minimal wear on the strap from customers--and by luck I wore it today. At $380 I might as well have stolen it. Otherwise the watch is darn near perfect and the bracelet is a big value proposition for $370. If I want a bracelet for mine, that'd set me back another benjamin or more--and STILL that would be a fair price...

(To be fair, I got an AD warranty with mine, but I don't normally seek out ADs-- this was a one-time deal.)


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Deleted, non bargain content.....


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Soulspawn said:


> If all else fails, I would send customer service a note. Christopher ward has legendary customer service.


That's surprising to hear as their U.S. CS is outsourced to a company in New Hampshire. Typically when a company outsources their CS satisfaction rates tank. Good to hear. 
I've been contemplating the green bezeled trident on brown leather. I tried it on at their NH showroom a few months ago. Seems to be a lot of watch for the money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

RyanPatrick said:


> That's surprising to hear as their U.S. CS is outsourced to a company in New Hampshire. Typically when a company outsources their CS satisfaction rates tank. Good to hear.
> I've been contemplating the green bezeled trident on brown leather. I tried it on at their NH showroom a few months ago. Seems to be a lot of watch for the money.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


I always deal with the UK company (as I'm based in Australia) and their reputation for resolving any issues is excellent. So I cannot speak for the US office...

I think their 60|60 guarantee speaks volumes.

I regret selling my trident... Such a dressy dive watch, and would definitely have gotten another one if I had the cash.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Pretty good deal for this watch about $50 clear of anywhere else I could find. I been wanting one of these since I started collecting and at that price I couldn't resist. Gonna sell some silver bullion out of my collection to pay for it but oh well, I need a dressy watch....yea that's a good excuse 

Alpina Mens Club Black Dial Black Leather Strap Day Date Watch Al 242B4RC6 | eBay


----------



## anokewee (Mar 20, 2006)

City74 said:


> Pretty good deal for this watch about $50 clear of anywhere else I could find. I been wanting one of these since I started collecting and at that price I couldn't resist. Gonna sell some silver bullion out of my collection to pay for it but oh well, I need a dressy watch....yea that's a good excuse
> 
> Alpina Mens Club Black Dial Black Leather Strap Day Date Watch Al 242B4RC6 | eBay


The Alpina looks good on photo. Anyone have experience with the build and quality of it? Looks tempting...

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## M3Lev (Jul 16, 2015)

Sea-Gull M188S now on MassDrophttps://www.massdrop.com/buy/seagull-m188s-watch


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

City74 said:


> Pretty good deal for this watch about $50 clear of anywhere else I could find. I been wanting one of these since I started collecting and at that price I couldn't resist. Gonna sell some silver bullion out of my collection to pay for it but oh well, I need a dressy watch....yea that's a good excuse
> 
> Alpina Mens Club Black Dial Black Leather Strap Day Date Watch Al 242B4RC6 | eBay


I remember seeing this model "and in white dial as well" in the big Alpina discount a while ago.
Does anybody remember how much was this model back then?


----------



## jfone (Dec 10, 2011)

Just a heads up, the Obris Morgan Explorer II is back available to order. Its been sold out for months. I just ordered mine. I consider this a deal for the specs. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## russianbear (Jul 17, 2015)

jfone said:


> Just a heads up, the Obris Morgan Explorer II is back available to order. Its been sold out for months. I just ordered mine. I consider this a deal for the specs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Link? thank you


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> I remember seeing this model "and in white dial as well" in the big Alpina discount a while ago.
> Does anybody remember how much was this model back then?


I haven't seen the white just silver and black. Lowest I saw it before today was in the $275 USD range


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

russianbear said:


> Link? thank you


The Offical Website of Obris Morgan Timepieces - EXPLORER II

That looks like a really nice watch and especially for the money. That light yellow lettering one caught my eye.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

City74 said:


> The Offical Website of Obris Morgan Timepieces - EXPLORER II
> 
> That looks like a really nice watch and especially for the money. That light yellow lettering one caught my eye.


Those seem like a hell of a deal. Classic looking. Is the bracelet polished and brushed?


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Meranom has this particular 710 cased Amphibia SE on sale for $20 off for the next few hours, and a scuba dude cap for an extra penny. Fun if you have a few bucks burning a hole in your pocket or just still need to try out your first Amphibia!

Amphibian SE 710721S Meranom.com


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

SRBakker said:


> Meranom has this particular 710 cased Amphibia SE on sale for $20 off for the next few hours, and a scuba dude cap for an extra penny. Fun if you have a few bucks burning a hole in your pocket or just still need to try out your first Amphibia!
> 
> Amphibian SE 710721S Meranom.com


The 420 SE version is also on sale for the same price. I'm not sure I trust the timer though. They have been on sale since at least last Friday.


----------



## golfnut (Mar 23, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> I remember seeing this model "and in white dial as well" in the big Alpina discount a while ago.
> Does anybody remember how much was this model back then?


Was a Amazon lightning deal back on June 16 for $195. Saw it here and jumped on it. Glad I did as the watch is stunning in person!


----------



## russianbear (Jul 17, 2015)

if i could pick up an explorer II right now for 280 I would, but I've pledged to both the COURG and the BULL already this month


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Has anyone posted this already? I just ordered four leather and one nylon NATOs. All for $34.02.


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

City74 said:


> The Offical Website of Obris Morgan Timepieces - EXPLORER II
> 
> That looks like a really nice watch and especially for the money. That light yellow lettering one caught my eye.


Damn, wish it had c3 or bgw9 lume


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

mrklabb said:


> Damn, wish it had c3 or bgw9 lume


I had a Pradata with C3 from them in 2014, lume was quite subpar (compared with Seiko, Helson ,Armida, etc)....Not the watch strong point.

S.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

hiro1963 said:


> Has anyone posted this already? I just ordered four leather and one nylon NATOs. All for $34.02.


Thanks for the heads-up!!

Just got 5 perlon straps for 29$ including shipping. Time to refresh the Nato/Zulu strap box with those.

S.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Never mind.... SOLD OUT

Ita


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Just bought 6 of their "premium" natos for $43.59

Thanks hiro1963


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Millbarge said:


> Just bought 6 of their "premium" natos for $43.59
> 
> Thanks hiro1963


Anytime.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

smille76 said:


> Thanks for the heads-up!!
> 
> Just got 5 perlon straps for 29$ including shipping. Time to refresh the Nato/Zulu strap box with those.
> 
> S.


Anytime. Maybe I should get some Perlons as well.


----------



## steve12345 (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## steve12345 (Feb 11, 2006)

View attachment 4832425
View attachment 4832433
View attachment 4832441
View attachment 4832449
View attachment 4832457
This is the


----------



## steve12345 (Feb 11, 2006)

I accidently posted this twice for the parnis Submariner GMT. This is the actual watch I own and first time I used my I Phone to take pics (Be nice guys). $80 delivered. Several sellers on Ebay and manbush site.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

nello said:


> Those seem like a hell of a deal. Classic looking. Is the bracelet polished and brushed?


Brushed or blasted options. No polished surfaces. Very toolish super engineer style.


----------



## steve12345 (Feb 11, 2006)

taike said:


> Brushed or blasted options. No polished surfaces. Very toolish super engineer style.


The watch and bracelet are brushed everywhere except the sides of the watch and bracelet. The pic of the Gluidelock was not that good as it did not show the innerds. This is what you would see if you have the Gluidlock at the smallest postion. Mine now is at 1/2 way (perfects as it give me the abiltiy to add or subtract 3 ml in length. The only negatives are the lume (lack of) and the water resistency. They claim 30 ml but I would not recommend getting the watch wet. I did see a small washer in the stem (setting time). I have not opened up the case back even though I have a case back opener.

For the next few days manbushi has the best price. After that go to Ebay. I suggest reading the Ebay warranty from each seller. I like a good price as much as the next guy but I noticed some of the sellers have much better protection from either Ebay or Paypal. The best price for the watch is $80 and up to $110 for the same watch.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

taike said:


> Brushed or blasted options. No polished surfaces. Very toolish super engineer style.


Sweet. I could not tell from the pics. I saw no specifics on the bracelet other than width.


----------



## DanOK (Jan 24, 2013)

Millbarge said:


> Just bought 6 of their "premium" natos for $43.59
> 
> Thanks hiro1963


This is a great deal for those of us with large wrists. Just purchased 4 premium XL NATO's and 1 leather NATO for $40.58.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## steve_eaux (Dec 14, 2014)

cheapestnatostraps' perlons are amazing. I've tried some from other sites and for the price, CNS's just blow the others away. go for the ones with the adjustable buckles, they're great


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Done. 4 perlon straps + 4 bracelets, total about $45. Amazing.


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

I apologize if is was posted already but Huckberry is having a watch clearance with some decent prices on Lum-tec, Avi-8, Bertucci, Techne and others.

https://huckberry.com/store/shop/summer-clearance-watches


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

OneRandomGeek said:


> I apologize if is was posted already but Huckberry is having a watch clearance with some decent prices on Lum-tec, Avi-8, Bertucci, Techne and others.
> 
> https://huckberry.com/store/shop/summer-clearance-watches


They have the Lum-Tec B19 which I think is the only bronze watch I've ever liked, but the CA tax will kill the price for me.


----------



## sapsja (Apr 4, 2014)

hiro1963 said:


> Has anyone posted this already? I just ordered four leather and one nylon NATOs. All for $34.02.


Thanks, was just about to pull the trigger on some perlon straps so this is perfect timing!


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Millbarge said:


> all the Hirsch straps at 30% off on Amazon was too tempting....
> bought 5 of them...
> they seem to be running out of some sizes and styles,
> i would grab them while you still can.
> ...


I am a little late to the party I think. I no longer see the 30% off, unless I'm missing something?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

joey79 said:


> I am a little late to the party I think. I no longer see the 30% off, unless I'm missing something?


That sale is gone. They also had Hirsch straps with 30% off during Prime Day. I got a Liberty for $28 and it's a very nice strap.

I am sure there will be another sale eventually.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Northlander said:


> That sale is gone. They also had Hirsch straps with 30% off during Prime Day. I got a Liberty for $28 and it's a very nice strap.
> 
> I am sure there will be another sale eventually.


That really is a great deal! I need to purchase a couple, will hang out for another sale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nek (Apr 20, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> I remember seeing this model "and in white dial as well" in the big Alpina discount a while ago.
> Does anybody remember how much was this model back then?


It was $185 when Gemnation had the big Alpina sale. I picked up the black dialed version.

I noticed Gemnation have the Alpina Aviation AL-525SC4S6 for $478. Next cheapest is Jomashop at $829. This is a good watch at a bargain price. I have this and paid much more.

http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Alpina-Aviation-AL-525SC4S6-23914.html










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

steve_eaux said:


> cheapestnatostraps' perlons are amazing. I've tried some from other sites and for the price, CNS's just blow the others away. go for the ones with the adjustable buckles, they're great


Geez...I didn't know too much about these straps and went for the regular ones....hope I'm not too disappointed  I'm more a rubber strap guy, but in the summer I like some Natos/Zulus on my dive watches on special occasions...This was so cheap so I could not pass at this low price 

S.


----------



## Luskar (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok this one look like a very nice deal!!!

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/miro-automatic-watch

40mm, 9015, sapphire for 150-160$!!!


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Got 5 regular natos + 1 premium nato for 35 dollars. great deal at ceapestnatos!


----------



## AFinchMustang (Feb 12, 2015)

Luskar said:


> Ok this one look like a very nice deal!!!
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/miro-automatic-watch
> 
> 40mm, 9015, sapphire for 150-160$!!!


[deleted] models on Amazon are quartz


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

AFinchMustang said:


> They are $160 w/ free shipping on amazon, so a couple of dollars of savings


The one on Amazon is the quartz version. The one offered on Massdrop is automatic.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Ordered 9 zulu, nato and perlon straps from cheapnatos. 

Thanks Hiro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

joey79 said:


> Ordered 9 zulu, nato and perlon straps from cheapnatos.
> 
> Thanks Hiro
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are welcome Joey!

I was surprised to find out there was a shipping confirmation email from them in my inbox this morning. I thought it would take a day or two to process my order considering a bunch of people are ordering at once.


----------



## AFinchMustang (Feb 12, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> The one on Amazon is the quartz version. The one offered on Massdrop is automatic.


Great catch. I had not even considered that detail.


----------



## DanOK (Jan 24, 2013)

I ordered yesterday evening and also had shipping confirmation this morning. Looking forward to see how long the transit time will be. Its these types of postings that keep me at f71. I can't remember if I have ever seen a affordable posting for straps like this on f222 (Straps&Bracelets). With most of us looking for the best value and quality on purchases it is encouraging to see the variety of items folks are posting to this forum/thread.

Happy Trails!


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

hiro1963 said:


> You are welcome Joey!
> 
> I was surprised to find out there was a shipping confirmation email from them in my inbox this morning. I thought it would take a day or two to process my order considering a bunch of people are ordering at once.


Ordered 3 perlons, one leather nato and one ordinary nato for 32$. Can't beat that. She is also located in Sweden, so shipping only takes a couple of days to Norway.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Luskar said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/miro-automatic-watch
> 
> 40mm, 9015, sapphire for 150-160$!!


Yep, an almost unbelievable deal. Just nabbed one, only 13 left as I write this, good luck folks!

Hand winding hackable sapphire highbeat for the same price most people are comfortably buying non hacking non hand winding mineral crystal 21600bph's. And it looks good to boot.


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

U-Boat Left Hook on Ashford for $399 with coupon code AFFHOOK399

U-Boat Left Hook 7248 Men's Watch


----------



## TzeeKin (Jun 17, 2015)

Anyone know whether the 24% discount code for cheapestnatostrap is over or not? I just tried to punch it in and it doesn't seem to work anymore.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

TzeeKin said:


> Anyone know whether the 24% discount code for cheapestnatostrap is over or not? I just tried to punch it in and it doesn't seem to work anymore.


Same thing here, I guess the discount is already over.


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

Site still says 20% off 5, and its automatically applied with more than 5 items in the cart. Tested 8:10 pm EST today.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

rgb66rgb said:


> Site still says 20% off 5, and its automatically applied with more than 5 items in the cart. Tested 8:10 pm EST today.


That one is an everyday promotion to which you can also add facebook10 for another 10% discount. Not as good as 24%, but it beats a poke in the eye.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Yep, an almost unbelievable deal. Just nabbed one, only 13 left as I write this, good luck folks!
> 
> Hand winding hackable sapphire highbeat for the same price most people are comfortably buying non hacking non hand winding mineral crystal 21600bph's. And it looks good to boot.


They just added a few more units. 5 left now. Cream dial only.


----------



## DanOK (Jan 24, 2013)

Gisae said:


> Same thing here, I guess the discount is already over.


The instagram post stated it only good for 24 hours.


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

Any idea if its legit perlon? I ordered 3 of them this morning. The discount didn't apply through PayPal, but it did once I backed out, went to normal checkout, added the coupon code, backed out, and did PayPal again. Weird system, but great prices.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

OOasis said:


> Any idea if its legit perlon? I ordered 3 of them this morning. The discount didn't apply through PayPal, but it did once I backed out, went to normal checkout, added the coupon code, backed out, and did PayPal again. Weird system, but great prices.


i am sure that you will hear that it is not.... and nothing but eulit is real, but i bet they are fine, especially if you got the traditional perlon style adjustable buckle. i have the ones form watch obsession and could not be happier.


----------



## steve_eaux (Dec 14, 2014)

i'm sure it's a thinner material than actual official perlons but the quality is still very good, especially considering the price. it's the same material for both types, I just prefer the adjustable buckle. don't think you'll be disappointed


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

KarmaToBurn said:


> The 420 SE version is also on sale for the same price. I'm not sure I trust the timer though. They have been on sale since at least last Friday.


Cheers. Bill came to $88. I had been eyeing it, but couldn't pull the trigger at $100+ shipped.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

hiro1963 said:


> You are welcome Joey!
> 
> I was surprised to find out there was a shipping confirmation email from them in my inbox this morning. I thought it would take a day or two to process my order considering a bunch of people are ordering at once.


Sofie ships fast, ordered 2 natos a couple of weeks ago....4 days from Sweden to Canada!!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The Frederique Constant "Peking to Paris" automatic panda-dialed chrono FC-396SB6B6 is only $995 at Amazon. Through Amazon too, so you get that great protection and returnability.

The next closest prices I can find:
$1277 at Jacob Time
$1495 at Jomashop
$1630 at Overstock

Man, I keep coming back to this watch. Haven't pulled the trigger yet. This deal is really tempting, but the financial timing of it for me isn't great.

http://www.amazon.com/Frederique-Co...'s+automatic+watch&refinements=p_8:2661607011


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The Frederique Constant "Peking to Paris" automatic panda-dialed chrono FC-396SB6B6 is only $995 at Amazon. Through Amazon too, so you get that great protection and returnability.
> 
> The next closest prices I can find:
> $1277 at Jacob Time
> ...


I look at that watch every time it shows up on one of these deal threads, because it is so pretty, and I never buy it because of the long lug-to-lug length (53 or 54mm I believe) and the 23mm band.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

taike said:


> They just added a few more units. 5 left now. Cream dial only.


 If you want to bring the Miro back to Massdrop, you can clink on this link: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/miro-automatic-watch. And this is no referrer link.


----------



## pnjarich (Feb 10, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> I remember seeing this model "and in white dial as well" in the big Alpina discount a while ago.
> Does anybody remember how much was this model back then?


I picked it up On Prime Day for $189. I can confirm that it's beautiful in white. That said, I'm probably going to return it... Looking at my collection, I don't need another Quartz and should be saving up for the Hamilton GMT I've had my eyes on.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

New Maratac SR-9015L on sale at Massdrop. It looks like a great price for what you get but it's too big for me at 46mm. Great looking watch though.









https://www1.massdrop.com/buy/marat...nity - Style - MAU (Inactive)&mode=guest_open


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

A Golana Swiss automatic with an ETA 2842, sapphire crystal and deployment clasp, brand new at Amazon (with Amazon as the seller) for under $280!!! I have another Golana auto with the same movement and can't say enough about the bang for buck! Amazon.com: Golana Swiss Men's AD100-2 Advanced Pro 100 Automatic Watch: Clothing


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Decent looking chrono $699 Valjoux 7750 engine

http://www.jomadeals.com/luxury


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Typical Amazon...when I posted this, there were 3 remaining. Since posting, there are now 2 remaining and the price jumped up to $400.50.


dumberdrummer said:


> A Golana Swiss automatic with an ETA 2842, sapphire crystal and deployment clasp, brand new at Amazon (with Amazon as the seller) for under $280!!! I have another Golana auto with the same movement and can't say enough about the bang for buck! Amazon.com: Golana Swiss Men's AD100-2 Advanced Pro 100 Automatic Watch: Clothing


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Typical Amazon...when I posted this, there were 3 remaining. Since posting, there are now 2 remaining and the price jumped up to $400.50.


Amazon's system is completely automated. If it sees an item sell it suddenly sees demand and adjusts the price accordingly. These mini sales typically last only a few moments.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Typical Amazon...when I posted this, there were 3 remaining. Since posting, there are now 2 remaining and the price jumped up to $400.50.


That would be me 

It's an interesting design and ETA 2824 at that price is excellent IMO. Didn't need to buy another watch, but good thing with Amazon, I can return it.

Will post pics upon arrival.

Life us too short. Buy all the watches you like.
Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice! I think you'll like it! I picked up the AD300-3 as a "nearly new" Warehouse Deal last month and am very pleased. You can see it here: http://1drv.ms/1JFSnGW Looking forward to your pix.


EL_GEEk said:


> That would be me
> 
> It's an interesting design and ETA 2824 at that price is excellent IMO. Didn't need to buy another watch, but good thing with Amazon, I can return it.
> 
> ...


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

There's an Alpha Daytona on eBay currently at $52 with 20hrs left. 
Alpha Daytona | eBay

FYI: This is NOT my auction, just thought one of you guys or gals might be interested.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Personally, I don't think we should share individual eBay auction listings.

Basically, the less people that know about an individual auction listing, the more likely it is someone will get a bargain. By advertising it here you're lessening someone's chances (likely a few people here already watching the listing) of winning the auction at a great price. Seems like the only person it benefits is the seller, imo.

No offense to those that have shared them. I know the intentions are good...

I would hate to be watching an eBay auction I really want, with it at a low price near the end, then have it shared here and the price quickly bid beyond the deal it could have been.

Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Agreed. Anyone watch the whole collection a guy had up last week? Had a Luminox, Mako, couple Citizens, couple TW Steels, Zodiac and more. I was bummed all weekend after losing out at the last second. Guy got 13 watches of that kind of quality for just under $800. Also included two 6-watch boxes, repair kit, and a handful of extra straps. 

If someone here won it and isn't keeping them all, message me. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

platinumEX said:


> Personally, I don't think we should share individual eBay auction listings.
> 
> Basically, the less people that know about an individual auction listing, the more likely it is someone will get a bargain. By advertising it here you're lessening someone's chances (likely a few people here already watching the listing) of winning the auction at a great price. Seems like the only person it benefits is the seller, imo.
> 
> ...


i think that there is just no point in posting auctions, all of the serious bidding happens at the end. i just looked on the bay and there is a Rolex auction and the bidding has it at $0.99 with just 6 day 12 hours to go. you might be able to get it for $1.50 ??? but most likely not. i am going to try so i am not posting the link here.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

I start most of my stuff at 0.99. It's a tactic eBay recommends. The market is typically going to take care of itself unless you have a niche item only one or two people are after. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

All those $1 Rolex are from a live auction going on this week, almost all go to onsite bidders at the auction in CA. Some have appraisals and there is a 19.5% commission.

That said, you may get a good deal but not a great one.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I start most of my stuff at 0.99. It's a tactic eBay recommends. The market is typically going to take care of itself unless you have a niche item only one or two people are after.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i know, that was my point 

the price several days out means nothing in an ebay auction. most of the action happens in the last minute if there are several people interested in the item.

therefore; i also feel that posting auctions in a bargain thread is not very helpful.

ps it looks like the one rolex i was looking at this morning is already over $1.50 so it looks like i was outbid. :-(


----------



## joseandres.medra (Jun 14, 2015)

Orient Fligth Watch $99 
Orient Bambino $139 Longislandwatch









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

My Golana arrived. I'm verybimprrssed with it. The stock pic on Amazon don't do it juatice. I'm planned ng on keeping it, however I'm keeping all the plastic on until I see how the movement those in terms of accuracy.

I will post better pics later...



















"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me in Instagram @EL_GEEK


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> My Golana arrived. I'm verybimprrssed with it. The stock pic on Amazon don't do it juatice. I'm planned ng on keeping it, however I'm keeping all the plastic on until I see how the movement those in terms of accuracy.
> 
> I will post better pics later...
> 
> ...


Congrats, Marcos. I'll be looking forward to your photo essay later.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

In the spirit of this being the forum for all watch bargains out there, though it certainly couldn't be classified as an "affordable" ...

Jomadeals presently has the Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso 1931, model Q2783520, in white gold for $9,395. This watch new for under 10 grand is kind of insane. The next-closest price I could see on a quick search was about $3,300 more, and most other shops are far above that.

Pic borrowed from 'Net.









http://www.jomadeals.com/luxury

That Art Deco-ish case and classic dial make my heart beat fast ...


----------



## xaved (Apr 26, 2015)

If anyone had their eye on a Seiko Cocktail Time, Massdrop has a group buy with final price at $344.99.

https://www1.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-cocktail-time-sarb065-watch


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

xaved said:


> If anyone had their eye on a Seiko Cocktail Time, Massdrop has a group buy with final price at $344.99.
> 
> https://www1.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-cocktail-time-sarb065-watch


Amazon has got them right now for $370 all in, and you'll get your watch much quicker and with Amazon's excellent return policy and 2-year warranty. That would be worth the extra $17.30 to me (don't forget shipping cost with Massdrop).


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Received an interesting email today.....Stan from Deep Blue watches is launching a KickStarter for his latest venture: Air Blue Watches, https://www.airbluewatches.com. Yup, aviation themed, economy priced watches with some pretty decent, Deep Blue-esque specs. KickStarter gives you an early-bird buy in at $190. I'm probably going to pass, as there isn't enough uniqueness to get me to pull the trigger. Regardless of what I'm going (or not going) to do, the automatics seem like a fair deal. I may have been more swayed if they were equipped with a 9015 vs. NH35 (not that there's anything wrong with it, just snobbery on my part, LOL).


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I saw that today and emailed Stan that if the ALPHA A or B had a sterile dial I would be in but he told me not this go round. Too bad they have all that dial clutter.



dumberdrummer said:


> Received an interesting email today.....Stan from Deep Blue watches is launching a KickStarter for his latest venture: Air Blue Watches, https://www.airbluewatches.com. Yup, aviation themed, economy priced watches with some pretty decent, Deep Blue-esque specs. KickStarter gives you an early-bird buy in at $190. I'm probably going to pass, as there isn't enough uniqueness to get me to pull the trigger. Regardless of what I'm going (or not going) to do, the automatics seem like a fair deal. I may have been more swayed if they were equipped with a 9015 vs. NH35 (not that there's anything wrong with it, just snobbery on my part, LOL).


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

xaved said:


> If anyone had their eye on a Seiko Cocktail Time, Massdrop has a group buy with final price at $344.99.
> 
> https://www1.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-cocktail-time-sarb065-watch


From reliable seller seiko3s on Rakuten Global at $334 with $20 worth of Rakuten points too, any day of the week.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

If history tells us anything (hello appearances on ShopHQ/eVine!), Stan appears to be all about promoting his brand (and rightfully so!). With that being said, I'd be pretty surprised to ever see a sterile dial on one of his watches. Just my $.02, that's all. I do admire his entrepreneurship and wish him nothing but success with his latest endeavor!


Recoil Rob said:


> I saw that today and emailed Stan that if the ALPHA A or B had a sterile dial I would be in but he told me not this go round. Too bad they have all that dial clutter.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> I saw that today and emailed Stan that if the ALPHA A or B had a sterile dial I would be in but he told me not this go round. Too bad they have all that dial clutter.


Yeah, sorry Stan (if you read this)...but that logo is _horrible_. I hope you didn't actually pay a graphic designer to whip that thing up in about 5 minutes. There are far too many nice, affordable pilot watches out there to have to endure one with that ugly wart on its face.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> View attachment 4885522
> 
> 
> http://www.jomadeals.com/luxury
> ...


Ack! So beautiful!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Received an interesting email today.....Stan from Deep Blue watches is launching a KickStarter for his latest venture: Air Blue Watches, https://www.airbluewatches.com. Yup, aviation themed, economy priced watches with some pretty decent, Deep Blue-esque specs. KickStarter gives you an early-bird buy in at $190. I'm probably going to pass, as there isn't enough uniqueness to get me to pull the trigger. Regardless of what I'm going (or not going) to do, the automatics seem like a fair deal. I may have been more swayed if they were equipped with a 9015 vs. NH35 (not that there's anything wrong with it, just snobbery on my part, LOL).


Lacks the hipster appeal of the COURG


----------



## yesterdayshero (Apr 26, 2015)

Orient Sun & Moon just arrived from the Amazon deal I posted a couple weeks back. Not bad for $198 including shipping.


http://imgur.com/lmpeceZ


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> From reliable seller seiko3s on Rakuten Global at $334 with $20 worth of Rakuten points too, any day of the week.


I don't think Seiko3 offer international/local warranty...
My SARB033 was warranted only in Japan when I bought it. Seiko3 is a responsible and a respected sellers nonetheless.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

taike said:


> Lacks the hipster appeal of the COURG


Makes me wonder if he wouldn't have done better if the Courg had not just been released as well. Backing of $441,000 and counting!

Plus knowing that these will be a evine product it makes me question the retail price. I'm sure this is a quality watch, as most Deep Blue watches have been. BUT these will always be on sale. No one will ever pay retail. So the Kickstarter price of 50% off retail doesn't really tell me I'm getting a deal for putting my money down 5 months ahead of release. Why not just wait till Christmas and buy it 50% on evine with # interest free payments as part of their Christmas sale?


----------



## amateurchemist (Jun 13, 2015)

Hey folks!

The gold + white Bulova Percisionist will be going on an Amazon Lightening Deal at 7:30am EST tomorrow (Aug. 6th, 2015) morning. Current list price is $207.30 USD.

For those of you looking for a smart deal, early in the day; might be worth to have a little looksie!

Enjoy,
Dean.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Jomashop is running a special on the Breitling Galactic 44. Get an additional $1200 off with code "EMAILBRT2995". Final price is $2995

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

amateurchemist said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> The gold + white Bulova Percisionist will be going on an Amazon Lightening Deal at 7:30am EST tomorrow (Aug. 6th, 2015) morning. Current list price is $207.30 USD.
> 
> ...


Add to that list a Mako Pepsi on bracelet, a Quartz VSA Officer's variant and a VSA (new) Original chrono in green later in the day and it's shaping up to be a good day.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Just picked this up..Seiko SND253









Amazon has this and the blue version (SND255) for $89 delivered with free 2 day shipping. . That's about $20 clear of anyone else and seems to be a decent bargain I believe. I even think it's the Japanese version, for whatever that's worth


----------



## amateurchemist (Jun 13, 2015)

I just saw that!

Might have to open up my wallet and see what I can find!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

$175 shipped. Not the exact model I wanted but for the money, it will do.

*Prime! - Bulova Men's 97B139 Analog Display Analog Quartz Gold Watch*

Amazon.com: Bulova Men's 97B139 Analog Display Analog Quartz Gold Watch: Watches

Sorry about the large, borrowed, image!


----------



## amateurchemist (Jun 13, 2015)

If it were the model with the blue details; I would be in there like swim wear!



mannal said:


> $175 shipped. Not the exact model I wanted but for the money, it will do.
> 
> *Prime! - Bulova Men's 97B139 Analog Display Analog Quartz Gold Watch*
> 
> ...


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

mannal said:


> $175 shipped. Not the exact model I wanted but for the money, it will do.
> 
> *Prime! - Bulova Men's 97B139 Analog Display Analog Quartz Gold Watch*
> 
> ...


Wow, the white/black version was $215 a couple weeks ago and that was a killer price. Guess the gold isn't as popular


----------



## russianbear (Jul 17, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> I saw that today and emailed Stan that if the ALPHA A or B had a sterile dial I would be in but he told me not this go round. Too bad they have all that dial clutter.


Is it possible to ask him about potential deals coming up for Deep Blue? I am VERY interested in a DayNight Scuba and VERY VERY interested in an Aqua Exped. Would pick one up at the right price.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Area Trend has the Timex Intelligent Quartz T2N931 for $82.99 with free shipping and returns. That looks to be $30 to $80 less than everybody else has it for.









Timex Men's IQ T2N931 Brown Calf Skin Quartz Watch


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Area Trend has the Timex Intelligent Quartz T2N931 for $82.99 with free shipping and returns. That looks to be $30 to $80 less than everybody else has it for.
> 
> View attachment 4907394
> 
> ...


I can second this. I spent many hours researching this watch, and I never saw it below $110. Great deal for a sturdy and handsome chronograph!


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I believe the intelligent Quartz is a carryover from the discontinued TX line. I have a couple of the TX and it's a very cool movement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

City74 said:


> Just picked this up..Seiko SND253
> 
> View attachment 4903562
> 
> ...


Great price! I have the blue version. Incredibly comfortable watch.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

I just wanted to let you guys/gals know that the straps I ordered from CNS arrived yesterday. It only took 5-6 days from Stockholm to Wisconsin. Thanks Sofie!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

^Mine too. CNS order placed after midnight Thursday (Friday), and I received them Wednesday here in California.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

i still haven't got my straps =(

Edit: came in the mail today


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Millbarge said:


> i still haven't got my straps =(


Well, you should never have moved out from LA.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

hiro1963 said:


> I just wanted to let you guys/gals know that the straps I ordered from CNS arrived yesterday. It only took 5-6 days from Stockholm to Wisconsin. Thanks Sofie!


Same here, I got them 2 days ago. I'm a bit disappointed with the perlons, I had to use a nail clipper and some open flame to properly seal some edges because they were hard to slip into the keepers. However, they are good for the low price I paid. They fit surprisingly well with a variety of watches (sport, casual, dressy)

They just need some tweaking to be at their best!

S.


----------



## DanOK (Jan 24, 2013)

Got mine in today's mail. Placed my order late Thursday evening and got a shipping conformation email on Friday July 31. Seven days later they are delivered to me in Oklahoma. Thanks Sofie for a great sale which included the XL straps.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Edit: Look at what arrived today.










I'm still waiting for mine, but I've always had excellent service and fast shipping from CNS.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me in Instagram @EL_GEEK


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

I had to melt away a sharp edge on my perlon, but after that it's ridiculously comfortable. For the money I still consider it fantastic value.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

Flash sale at Jomashop has it for $74.99. It's currently $80.35 on Amazon and $92 at Creation.

Seiko Chronograph Black Dial Black Leather Men's Watch SKS445P2 - Chronograph - Seiko - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

ironborn said:


> I had to melt away a sharp edge on my perlon, but after that it's ridiculously comfortable. For the money I still consider it fantastic value.


Same here. Out of the 5 I ordered, my luck was that the 1st I tried was the most "frayed" and had 2 sharp edges under the keeper....a bit of Zippo action and now it is perfect. Be cautious with open flame near those, they darken and melt really fast.

I tried a dark grey perlon on my SARG009, wow, turned it in a totally new watch, way more sportier and comfort is incredible.

S.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

hiro1963 said:


> I just wanted to let you guys/gals know that the straps I ordered from CNS arrived yesterday. It only took 5-6 days from Stockholm to Wisconsin. Thanks Sofie!


Small world, I grew up in Sun Priarie


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

smille76 said:


> I tried a dark grey perlon on my SARG009, wow, turned it in a totally new watch, way more sportier and comfort is incredible.
> 
> S.


I've been researching the SARG009/011 for quite sometime now, and I think I'll 'regret' asking, but could you please enchant us with a photo of the SARG/perlon combo?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## snoboardp (Apr 15, 2015)

A few victorinox autos on sale at tanga

https://www.tanga.com/deals/victorinox-swiss-army-watches-aug-2015

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I got my perlon and bracelet today. The bracelet is cool especially for the price. The perlon, while nice, isn't really a fav of mine. It's not comfortable I don't think, it has a weird smell and im just not a fan of the look in person. Nothing against CNS but just not a fan. I would buy NATOS again from them tho


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

City74 said:


> I got my perlon and bracelet today. The bracelet is cool especially for the price. The perlon, while nice, isn't really a fav of mine. It's not comfortable I don't think, it has a weird smell and im just not a fan of the look in person. Nothing against CNS but just not a fan. I would buy NATOS again from them tho


Hahahaha. I have never heard that one. Smell. It is not scented, is it? I could see the dislike in bands with vanilla scent, or something fruity.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

nello said:


> Hahahaha. I have never heard that one. Smell. It is not scented, is it? I could see the dislike in bands with vanilla scent, or something fruity.


It smells sorta a mixture of burning rubber and pee LOL.....NOT PLEASANT. I think it's whatever the black rubbery stuff is on the end of the strap that they probably burn to cut it or whatever. I actually sprayed Lysol in a small bag and put the strap in there overnight and it still smells the same. Needless to say this is going in the trash


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

snoboardp said:


> A few victorinox autos on sale at tanga
> 
> https://www.tanga.com/deals/victorinox-swiss-army-watches-aug-2015
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Has anyone ordered from tanga before?


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

$162.95 for the the citizen-bn0150

Blue is also available as is the bracelet version which is pricier at $207.95

http://www.dutyfreeislandshop.com/c...e-promaster-marine-200m-iso-cert-divers-watch

Seems a good deal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sky1926 (May 16, 2015)

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...ssic-aviation-design-with-a-mod?ref=discovery

For what it's worth..No affiliation, not sure if it's a "Deal", but I'm getting 2 because I like them and I like supporting entrepreneurship...figured someone else may like the style as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joseandres.medra (Jun 14, 2015)

Sky1926 said:


> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...ssic-aviation-design-with-a-mod?ref=discovery
> 
> For what it's worth..No affiliation, not sure if it's a "Deal", but I'm getting 2 because I like them and I like supporting entrepreneurship...figured someone else may like the style as well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes!! Is a nice project with nice a watch!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

And here's a couple more plants.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Sky1926 said:


> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...ssic-aviation-design-with-a-mod?ref=discovery
> 
> For what it's worth..No affiliation, not sure if it's a "Deal", but I'm getting 2 because I like them and I like supporting entrepreneurship...figured someone else may like the style as well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$250 seems like a lot for a quartz chrono with minimal lume. Also too big for me at 44mm. But I'm all for variety in the market!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> I've been researching the SARG009/011 for quite sometime now, and I think I'll 'regret' asking, but could you please enchant us with a photo of the SARG/perlon combo?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


There, a quick cell phone shot at work today with this exact combo. Dial is really matte black and the strap is dark grey, colors are a bit washed out due to the crappy cell phone and artificial lighting here.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I saw the specs but this wears big and is heavy. I may have to save this for the nights I'm out with the Invicta Crew.



mannal said:


> $175 shipped. Not the exact model I wanted but for the money, it will do.
> 
> *Prime! - Bulova Men's 97B139 Analog Display Analog Quartz Gold Watch*
> 
> ...


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Has anyone ordered from tanga before?


Not watches, but they've been around for a few years and I got what I paid for.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Sky1926 said:


> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...ssic-aviation-design-with-a-mod?ref=discovery
> 
> For what it's worth..No affiliation, not sure if it's a "Deal", but I'm getting 2 because I like them and I like supporting entrepreneurship...figured someone else may like the style as well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly, looks extremely cheap. Seems like a bs back story. I doubt pilots designed the watch.

There is absolutely nothing special about the Os20 movement. You can find it in a number of watches under $100.

Only thing they did was slap a sapphire crystal on there. The finishing of the case seems to be nothing special. The lack of lume for a pilot watch is silly. The overall package looks bad imo. Sorry to be so harsh, but there are way too many kickstarters that appear to be putting out watches that have absolutely no ingenuity and appear extremely cheap. It's blingy and not thought out at all.

Bagel sport puts out a better looking watch imo.

The poster is the best thing in the whole package.

If going for a pilot, the titanium one on KS looks like a great piece. Good movement, titanium case that isn't found in every Chinese factory, and actually looks like it was designed instead of picked out of a catalog.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> And here's a couple more plants.
> 
> View attachment 4926897


Hahahahaga. 
Yep, think your right.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sky1926 said:


> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...ssic-aviation-design-with-a-mod?ref=discovery
> 
> For what it's worth..No affiliation, not sure if it's a "Deal", but I'm getting 2 because I like them and I like supporting entrepreneurship...figured someone else may like the style as well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love chronographs but those sub-dials look awful. Too small, too close together.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

smille76 said:


> There, a quick cell phone shot at work today with this exact combo. Dial is really matte black and the strap is dark grey, colors are a bit washed out due to the crappy cell phone and artificial lighting here.


I love my SARG and I think I'll need to be getting a grey strap for it...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sky1926 (May 16, 2015)

goody2141 said:


> Honestly, looks extremely cheap. Seems like a bs back story. I doubt pilots designed the watch.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing special about the Os20 movement. You can find it in a number of watches under $100.
> 
> ...


Not harsh at all..I can respect others opinions

The titanium you are referring too..is that the Redux?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Sky1926 said:


> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...ssic-aviation-design-with-a-mod?ref=discovery
> 
> For what it's worth..No affiliation, not sure if it's a "Deal", but I'm getting 2 because I like them and I like supporting entrepreneurship...figured someone else may like the style as well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$249 for a watch that probably costs less than $40 to source from China. This whole Kick Starter thing is BS because they're just using it to get a volume discount from one of the OEM Chinese watchmakers. There is nothing about these watches that even looks particularly like a pilot's watch. No GMT, slide rule bezels, 24 hour dial, etc.

$249 and NO LUME on the dial? WTF? No pilot is designing a special watch and leaving the lume off the dial. They would be specifying something like Lumibrite, Superluminova or Tritium.

Custom back and face logos are easy. You can start your own watch company on Alibaba this way.

This is THE pilots watch: US Military issue, Marathon Navigator H3 (H3 means tritium-radioactive hydrogen)
Notice the 24 hour markers, tritium tubes, etc. * $230 on Marathon website* (quartz)









*Here are some deals on Pilot Watches!*

Seiko Flightmasters $100 - $250

SND255 / *SND253 $89.80 w/free shipping @ Amazon (Save $13.20 over lowest price on-line) - *7T92 quartz chronograph - WR100M
SNA411 / SNA413 / SNA414 - 7T62 quartz chronograph w/alarm - WR200M

*$191 Seiko SNA413P1* http://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/sna413p1-seiko-alarm-chronograph-flight-master-watch-sna413.htm


















Citizen Nighthawk BJ7000-52E *$189.99** at Jomashop*


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> $249 for a watch that probably costs less than $40 to source from China. This whole Kick Starter thing is BS because they're just using it to get a volume discount from one of the OEM Chinese watchmakers. There is nothing about these watches that even looks particularly like a pilot's watch. No GMT, slide rule bezels, 24 hour dial, etc.
> 
> $249 and NO LUME on the dial? WTF? No pilot is designing a special watch and leaving the lume off the dial. They would be specifying something like Lumibrite, Superluminova or Tritium.
> 
> ...


Good post. Sometimes folks get caught up in the hype of Kickstarter and lose sight of the quality choices from established manufacturers at or below the KS price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## locolegs (Sep 16, 2014)

hawkeye86 said:


> Good post. Sometimes folks get caught up in the hype of Kickstarter and lose sight of the quality choices from established manufacturers at or below the KS price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly! Everyone should really sit on it for a while before jumping into Kickstarter deal.


----------



## Sky1926 (May 16, 2015)

locolegs said:


> Exactly! Everyone should really sit on it for a while before jumping into Kickstarter deal.


Valid points...probably shoulda studied up more..may have gotten drawn into the KS allure...that's why I'm on here, to learn...but I do like the look of the watches so overall I'm ok with my purchase as they are more of an accessory for me...I haven't gotten to caught up on the details movement, lume, etc...yet. The more I hang out here I feel that may change in the future


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Sky1926 said:


> Valid points...probably shoulda studied up more..may have gotten drawn into the KS allure...that's why I'm on here, to learn...but I do like the look of the watches so overall I'm ok with my purchase as they are more of an accessory for me...I haven't gotten to caught up on the details movement, lume, etc...yet. The more I hang out here I feel that may change in the future


No worries mate, we're not here to tell you how to spend your money  If you like it, good for you and congratulations on your new watch! Wear it in good health!


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I don't do Kickstarter.....anyways that's just me


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

City74 said:


> I don't do Kickstarter period. To me it's just a way to use other people's funds to start/run your own business. I don't see the point of that as a buyer. As a seller, if you make your item stand out and be better or at least be worth buying then people will buy it. If you don't have confidence in what you can offer then maybe you shouldn't be in business in the first place. Just my thoughts. Not saying I am right or wrong or that other people shouldn't use it just saying why I won't. Heck I don't really even like to buy a watch that was a Kickstarter project for basically the same reasons I stated. Probably why I don't own one yet. Plus these "planted" threads bother me.


I've supported a few Kickstarter projects, but for unusual products like the Pebble, Touch Time, and Eone Bradley. The current watch projects are much less compelling, as they don't really offer anything particularly innovative or unique.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Right. But one can back a KS watch early and take your time to cancel 

What do folks think of current KS watches/prices: Courg, Stuckx, or AirBlue? All three seem interesting and only Stuckx (sorry Stephen) seems a bit pricey.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Sky1926 said:


> Not harsh at all..I can respect others opinions
> 
> The titanium you are referring too..is that the Redux?


I was referring to the Courg.

Honestly, rethink your choice on that kickstarter pilot. Its a cheap watch. It definitely isn't worth waiting for or spending $250 on. If you like the looks of pilot chronographs, go with the Laco Trier chronograph if you can find one. A lot more classic looking and a similar price. It has a similar miyota in it, but it will be a higher quality watch all around.

Im going to add, that I'm not a fan of the miyota OS movements though. The 6S movements are much better.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

hawkeye86 said:


> Good post. Sometimes folks get caught up in the hype of Kickstarter and lose sight of the quality choices from established manufacturers at or below the KS price.


It's about the joy of the new, the idea of being on the ground floor of a new brand, instead of buying from an old-though-reliable established watchmaker. A funny thing given the traditionalism of watch collectors as a group. Perhaps that explains why there are so many Kickstarter efforts peddling designs that aren't much different than what can already be acquired in the marketplace.

As for chronographs: Bulova's Precisionist Wilton in white and gunmetal is selling for $211 on Amazon. A good price given that other places are now selling for $300 or more.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I don't mind Kickstarter as a concept. What I do mind is how is has moved from being a website to allow micro-funding of exciting and innovative new products, to being a way for people to push the risk for developing new products onto the end consumer. 

It's like 'Early Acess' games - essentially they are just a way for developers to rope in end customers in to diversify the risk of developing a new product. 

For that very reason, I now no longer back Kickstarters who are looking for backing to fund development of a project. Put your money where your mouth is, develop the product, and then come back to Kickstarter when you need a hand launching and marketing.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I don't mind Kickstarter as a concept. What I do mind is how is has moved from being a website to allow micro-funding of exciting and innovative new products, to being a way for people to push the risk for developing new products onto the end consumer.
> 
> It's like 'Early Acess' games - essentially they are just a way for developers to rope in end customers in to diversify the risk of developing a new product.
> 
> For that very reason, I now no longer back Kickstarters who are looking for backing to fund development of a project. Put your money where your mouth is, develop the product, and then come back to Kickstarter when you need a hand launching and marketing.


Couldn't agree more. Seeing Air Blue (and their horrible logo) on Kickstarter is pretty distasteful. I thought the same thing when Benarus threw their Megalodon on there recently. Both those makers should have been able to launch a new watch on their own at this point.


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

There are a bunch of seikos on sale at jomashop. I noticed the bloody gen 2 monster on rubber is at a decent $171.42 (free domestic shipping with coupon fastship)


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

mleok said:


> I've supported a few Kickstarter projects, but for unusual products like the Pebble, Touch Time, and Eone Bradley. The current watch projects are much less compelling, as they don't really offer anything particularly innovative or unique.


Yeah for sure. If you can order the parts from a catalogue, then suck it up and sell smaller quantities and ramp up production with the profits. I don't mind KS for new designs in case, hands etc that have taken real design work and will require significantly higher MOQs.

The Stuckx Bull is a good example, and is one campaign I've happily put my money into.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

I think that the Courg in titanium with a bezel looks more interesting that the Laco Trier chronograph with no bezel and is it Ti? What are some other good Ti chronos with a bezel from traditional manufacturers?

As for the AirBlue, not sure yeah/nay yet, but the pricing is about what you'd expect for a Deep Blue non-diving watch. Now, the logo and names e.g. "bravo", or "charlie" on the face IS a drawback.

As for the Stuckx, still not sure, especially since it's 20-30% more expensive and has a strange "shape" (high on the winding end, low on the other end)...


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

JamesWWIII said:


> Couldn't agree more. Seeing Air Blue (and their horrible logo) on Kickstarter is pretty distasteful. I thought the same thing when Benarus threw their Megalodon on there recently. Both those makers should have been able to launch a new watch on their own at this point.


I can't remember where I saw the quote, but it rings true : "Kickstarter is like being an investor, except with the benefits capitalised to the creator and the risks socialised to the backers."


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh, and the Courg is automatic while the Laco Trier is quartz, so no comparison. The Airblue is also automatic. Only the Struckx of those three isn't and it's "mecha-quartz", so in THAT case the Laco Trier is definitely cheaper.


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

There are countless threads debating the merits of kickstarter watches, so...

The Seiko Recraft SNKN41 is still available in Costco stores and online for $119. This showed up in this thread back in May, but to get the thread back on track, it's worth a revisit. Saw them in my local store yesterday, so figured I'd bump it. The online prices run the gamut, with Amazon being the next cheapest I see, at $132+shipping. Most others hover around the $185-$220 range.

44mm and looks reeeally nice in person. Photo borrowed from YeomanSeiko.com.

http://www.costco.com/Seiko-Automatic-Men's-Watch.product.100177762.html


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I've reversed my stance on the SNKN41 and might actually buy it again. Wasn't what I was looking for at the time but it is now. . .

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

gricat said:


> There are countless threads debating the merits of kickstarter watches, so...
> 
> The Seiko Recraft SNKN41 is still available in Costco stores and online for $119. This showed up in this thread back in May, but to get the thread back on track, it's worth a revisit. Saw them in my local store yesterday, so figured I'd bump it. The online prices run the gamut, with Amazon being the next cheapest I see, at $132+shipping. Most others hover around the $185-$220 range.
> 
> ...


How is the lume on this one? Appears to have large blocks of it.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

i would really appreciate it if anyone having te snkn41 can let me know how it wears since its a 44 , been debating getting this one or a while . thanks


----------



## russianbear (Jul 17, 2015)

fearlessleader said:


> Right. But one can back a KS watch early and take your time to cancel
> 
> What do folks think of current KS watches/prices: Courg, Stuckx, or AirBlue? All three seem interesting and only Stuckx (sorry Stephen) seems a bit pricey.


I am backing the COURG, the StuckX Bull, and the Straton Vintage Driver Chrono.

Here's my reasoning for all 3:
1. Just awesome. I think everyone should own this watch. I feel like I'm going to take this thing into the amazon one day or something haha. And that titanium... plus upgrade to grade 5.. just awesome.
2. The bull just looks so goddamn cool, and the design is awesome. I signed up for a Bloody Bull, and I'm very excited to see it... it looks really great in my opinion.
3. The driver watch just looks exactly what a driver should wear. Reminded me of the movie, Rush.

I can live with mecha-quartz, just not quartz haha.

I did not get in on an Air Blue because I don't like how it looks (but Deep Blue watches are my next goal)


----------



## drewcandraw (Dec 15, 2014)

halaku said:


> i would really appreciate it if anyone having te snkn41 can let me know how it wears since its a 44 , been debating getting this one or a while . thanks


Don't own it but I did try it on. Not sure of your wrist measurements/surface area but my wrists are around 6.8", not super flat but not super round. It wore/felt huge on my wrists but maybe I'm not used to the presence of a heavier watch.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

drew thanks for the reply ,its such a beautiful 80ish looking watch i am gonna go ahead and order it from amazon , since they have hassle free returns just in case .


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

russianbear said:


> I am backing the COURG, the StuckX Bull, and the Straton Vintage Driver Chrono.
> 
> Here's my reasoning for all 3:
> 1. Just awesome. I think everyone should own this watch. I feel like I'm going to take this thing into the amazon one day or something haha. And that titanium... plus upgrade to grade 5.. just awesome.
> ...


I wish I would have saw COURG when it had opens slots at $199


----------



## Sky1926 (May 16, 2015)

I like the courg...wish it was more like a 42mm though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

gricat said:


> There are countless threads debating the merits of kickstarter watches, so...
> 
> The Seiko Recraft SNKN41 is still available in Costco stores and online for $119. This showed up in this thread back in May, but to get the thread back on track, it's worth a revisit. Saw them in my local store yesterday, so figured I'd bump it. The online prices run the gamut, with Amazon being the next cheapest I see, at $132+shipping. Most others hover around the $185-$220 range.
> 
> ...


I would LOVE to buy this one, but since I'm in Belgium, I can't. Would anybody buy this for me and ship it to me ? Send me a pm, please !

Stefan

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

The Costco page linked to says "luminous: no"


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

corpyr said:


> There are a bunch of seikos on sale at jomashop. I noticed the bloody gen 2 monster on rubber is at a decent $171.42 (free domestic shipping with coupon fastship)


Didn't study this with the attention it deserves, but I noticed that Seiko SNDF87P1 is back in stock for $114.82.

http://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-sndf87p1.html


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

russianbear said:


> I am backing the COURG, the StuckX Bull, and the Straton Vintage Driver Chrono.


The Straton was a huge turnoff since they lumed their name too.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

fearlessleader said:


> The Costco page linked to says "luminous: no"


I know some of the recraft stuff had no lume. Those blocks look like they would be lume. 
I don't really trust specifications sheets on amazon, eBay, Costco, whatever. Thought someone who had one could chime in and give a definite. Wishful thinking it would have some glow.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Another Hamilton sale at Jomashop. You can get the Khaki Field Mechanical H69419933 for $242.43 with coupon code 'WLCM20.'

A new Hamilton non-quartz watch for under $250 is nothing to sneeze at. And it's 38mm, doable for you smaller-wristed types.

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical Men's Watch H69419933 - Khaki Field - Hamilton - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

(pic borrowed from WUS)


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Another Hamilton sale at Jomashop. You can get the Khaki Field Mechanical H69419933 for $242.43 with coupon code 'WLCM20.'
> 
> A new Hamilton non-quartz watch for under $250 is nothing to sneeze at. And it's 38mm, doable for you smaller-wristed types.
> 
> ...


And the green dial is a bit cheaper with code GOOGLE10

Hamilton Khaki Field Men's Watch H69419363 - Khaki Field - Hamilton - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Another Hamilton sale at Jomashop. You can get the Khaki Field Mechanical H69419933 for $242.43 with coupon code 'WLCM20.'
> 
> A new Hamilton non-quartz watch for under $250 is nothing to sneeze at. And it's 38mm, doable for you smaller-wristed types.
> 
> ...


If I didn't have this 














I would buy one of those


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

City74 said:


> If I didn't have this ... I would buy one of those


I like yours much more. Is it on sale anywhere? Is it not a quartz?


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yes mine is a quartz. Got it from Ashford for $174 shipped. I think they usually are asking $249 but they are easy to work with and a valid seller. I recommend them


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the Costco reminder. I wanted to buy this (again) and Amazon was out of stock. Didn't want to deal with 3rd-party sellers. My Costco never has any deals I see here, but thru l they only carry lower-end stuff. This time I scored the deal!

For the record, there is zero lume on this. My other recraft has some, but it sucks, so you're not missing anything here. LOL


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Thanks for the Costco reminder. I wanted to buy this (again) and Amazon was out of stock. Didn't want to deal with 3rd-party sellers. My Costco never has any deals I see here, but thru l they only carry lower-end stuff. This time I scored the deal!
> 
> For the record, there is zero lume on this. My other recraft has some, but it sucks, so you're not missing anything here. LOL


Thanks chief. Still a really cool watch. Really like the diving board indices.


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

I got my CNS perlon straps. I also got an email reply from CNS saying they were genuine perlon. 
They feel like crap and are covered in some awful, sticky film.
I'm really disappointed, but Im still going to try and try them out.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Area Trend has a decent sale going on Swatch watches. A large array of men's and women's quartz watches in the expected summery colors, and a few Sistem 51 automatics, too. For example, this SUTR400 is $101.28, about $30 less than you'll find at other places.









AreaTrend.com: Swatch


----------



## Roadhog (Mar 10, 2015)

My CNS straps arrived!!! I'm loving the leather on the Skyhawk. The rest are solids at 20mm. Pics include BN0000, BN0151, SNE109. Sophie has two khaki's, one is tan the other is olive. The while the difference is subtle, the olive khaki has a real vintage military vibe to it's color. My pics don't do it justice.

All but the leather are the XLong versions, and they indeed come to 300mm.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

OOasis said:


> I got my CNS perlon straps. I also got an email reply from CNS saying they were genuine perlon.
> They feel like crap and are covered in some awful, sticky film.
> I'm really disappointed, but Im still going to try and try them out.


Hi,

4 of my 5 perlons from CNS needed some flame work to make them wearable. I tried them all this weekend and some of them were impossible to insert between lugs because some threads were loose and not glued to the strap. It needed a bit of nail clipper and heat sealing to make them useable. Also, there were some sharp edges under the strap near the buckle and keepers. I "melted" the whole bunch there, it kept rubbing under my wrist and was unbearable after 5 minutes. All is okay now after some heat.

However I learned that I prefer those for the sheer comfort vs natos or zulus. It really is far superior IMO if you prefer lightweight and comfort...also it dries almost instantly and doesn't stretch in the pool. However, I will try to source some better perlons in the future...the CNS buckle is really flimsy and needed way too much work to make them wearable.


----------



## locolegs (Sep 16, 2014)

OOasis said:


> I got my CNS perlon straps. I also got an email reply from CNS saying they were genuine perlon.
> They feel like crap and are covered in some awful, sticky film.
> I'm really disappointed, but Im still going to try and try them out.


I received mine yesterday. I tried those perlon straps and yes they feel pretty cheap to me also. Finish is awful and those flimsy buckles degrade the look of the watch itself.
I don't find it particularity comfortable either, since after adjusting the length to suit my wrists remaining bits have to sit between the watch and my wrist.
After an hour of trying them out I just put them in the draw. Their nato straps are OK tho. Perlons are definitely not for me.


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh yes, flimsy, very flimsy. The non adjustable buckles are attached with a very weak feeling glue. Im actually a little worried about trying one of my Swiss autos on one tomorrow. I also ordered a genuine eulit via the bay for $20. I'll do a comparison thread when it arrives.


----------



## TzeeKin (Jun 17, 2015)

I got mine from cheapestnatostraps too. Only took about 5 working days to get to Canada. Here's my black with grey and orange strip nato on my orange mako.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

I got my CNS today also. Leather and reg NATO straps are legit. The perlons have room to improve, wish i had gotten more of the leather...oh well.


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Seiko Fifty Fathoms on Massdrop for $115-$125. A touch too small for me but I think it's a beauty.

https://www1.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-snzh-watch


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

footie said:


> Seiko Fifty Fathoms on Massdrop for $115-$125. A touch too small for me but I think it's a beauty.
> 
> https://www1.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-snzh-watch


Which I see now is the same as the Amazon price. Oh well.


----------



## sturner333 (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't see it for$115 on Amazon


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

footie said:


> Which I see now is the same as the Amazon price. Oh well.


Yeah, I'm pretty done with Massdrop as far as watches go...
i seem to always be able to find a matching or better price somewhere.

Randomly there will be good deals on some things, but they are kinda few and far between, and usually only like a dollar less than i can find other places.

Hell, even if something is slightly more on Amazon i'd rather be able to get it right away and have the security of Prime returns.

Too bad as i really like the idea of Massdrop, just not the execution.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

footie said:


> Which I see now is the same as the Amazon price. Oh well.


Not finding it on AMZN. Cheapest I found was non-Prime for 123.00 plus 10.00 shipping. Do you have a link?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Millbarge said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty done with Massdrop as far as watches go...
> i seem to always be able to find a matching or better price somewhere.
> 
> Randomly there will be good deals on some things, but they are kinda few and far between, and usually only like a dollar less than i can find other places.
> ...


I agree, some of the drop's can be found for the same price (+/-$5) from reputable Etailers. I've participated in in 4 drops. Two watches, two winders (one drop), a wallet and one knife.

I'm also a AMZN prime member. If the drop is within $10 of AMZM, I go with AMZN.


----------



## russianbear (Jul 17, 2015)

Wow I was going to come in here and tell you about that drop, but you guys are already on top 

The SNZH60 ( the gold one I've been waiting for to be my mod piece) is 20 more, or 134 total. I can't find a SNZH60 cheaper anywhere else.

Edit: here's a link from sleuth saying the golden cheapest is $227.

SEIKO Diver Finder - SNZH60 Automatic Watch


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Pretty solid looking deal at $199 on a new model Deep Blue PVD SUN DIVER MILITARY 1K PVD CASE SILICON STRAP - PRO DIVER COLLECTION. Makes me think of a love child spawned from a VSA Dive Master and an Oris Aquis, LOL!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> Pretty solid looking deal at $199 on a new model Deep Blue PVD SUN DIVER MILITARY 1K PVD CASE SILICON STRAP - PRO DIVER COLLECTION. Makes me think of a love child spawned from a VSA Dive Master and an Oris Aquis, LOL!


Nice find! I can't tell on my phone but is that an integrated strap like Oris uses or can I use a nato with it?


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

The Sun Diver case requires an integrated strap or bracelet. A NATO won't work.


----------



## KMCMax (Aug 20, 2013)

The Eulit perlon is superior to the CNS, ESPECIALLY the buckle, but the CNS is OK. Since Eulit only makes 18mm and 20mm (as far as I could find) I went with CNS for some 22mm straps. The buckle is even worse on the 22mm but she has some PVD buckles for $2 that are a vast improvement. I love the perlon. Holben has Eulits for about double what the CNS cost. I'd definitely recommend throwing in a couple more bucks for the PVD buckles if you go with CNS. They're still shiny, not matte. Much nicer.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

LIW has the green Alpinist in stock for $350. Marc will probably discount it some more for a WUS member. They are a great company to work with and just got a bunch of new stock of different watches


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

The green Alpinist is only $303.08 from Seiko3s on rakuten, who also is known as a good seller.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

corpyr said:


> The green Alpinist is only $303.08 from Seiko3s on rakuten, who also is known as a good seller.


S3 have OUTSTANDING customer service, I would literally pay much extra to them let alone pass on a cheaper price.
They fully compensate for ANY misunderstanding or malfunction on their part.
Salesmanship at its best.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Millbarge said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty done with Massdrop as far as watches go...
> i seem to always be able to find a matching or better price somewhere.
> 
> Randomly there will be good deals on some things, but they are kinda few and far between, and usually only like a dollar less than i can find other places.
> ...


Couldn't agree with you more...

I understand they gotta make business but there are times when I truly doubt they're honest to their motto.


----------



## damali (Jun 8, 2015)

Thomas Earnshaw Beagle 
$200 USD
https://www.spreesy.com/product/checkout/id/54089
Purchased from official Thomas Earnshaw Instagram link/page.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

This might not be for everyone's taste, but there's no denying the value:

Momo Design Men's Diver Pro Auto at The Watchery:
Momo Design MD1007L-BK-11 Watches,Men's Diver Pro Auto Black Rubber and Dial, Diver Momo Design Automatic Watches

Cons: 47mm, design might not be your cup of tea, despite the name "Diver Pro" this has only 100m WR rating
Pros: ETA 2824-2 movement, and the price!

Sale price: $234.99
Apply coupon 10% off RMNLUXURY10 : $211.49
Earn 12% cash back via Befrugal : $186.11 (!!!!)

$186+ for an Italian made, ETA 2824-2 watch...

Pictured here the black dial. Also available in brown, blue, and grey.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jomashop flash sale on Oris. I'm very interested in one of these two personally. Use code WLCM20 for $20 off sale prices.
Aquis 43mm Gradient Blue on bracelet - $1030 - Basel 2015 release - many ADs don't have them yet, but Jomashop has.








Aquis 43mm Gray Dial Orange Accents Tungsten Bezel on bracelet - $955 (aka my favorite Aquis).


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Damn you blowfish!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Wolf single winders are back on MassDrop. I own two from a previous drop. The only thing I don't like is the flashing LED when operational.


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

damali said:


> Thomas Earnshaw Beagle
> $200 USD
> https://www.spreesy.com/product/checkout/id/54089
> Purchased from official Thomas Earnshaw Instagram link/page.


Aw crap.... it's hard to pass up a skeletonized automatic with the "Swiss Made" designation on it for such a low price. My wife is gonna be pretty upset if I get this.... It doesn't help that I think this watch looks quite nice too.

Edit:
This is going to sound weird, but I just accidentally ordered this. I ran through the Paypal screen prompts and thought I'd be taken to a final confirmation page where I'd be able to review all purchase details and click confirm one last time before ordering, but it turns out the end of the Paypal prompts is where it confirms your order, haha.

I'll post pics of the watch when I get it... if my wife doesn't destroy it (and potentially me) when it arrives...

Edit 2:
I'm going to try and cancel this order. I had an immediate feeling of buyer's remorse because I'm not sure I truly want the watch, felt more like an impulse pickup, which often times isn't worth it from my experience.

Edit 3:
Got an email out to [email protected] to cancel the order just fine as that's what was listed on the receipt page. I also checked the Paypal transaction and it says the vendor contact info is [email protected] so I thought I'd email that one too just to cover my bases and get this order canceled, but that email address rejected my message. Just to test, I emailed it from two other email addresses to try and get the cancellation message through but those were rejected too. I'm not exactly a known spammer, so I don't know why my emails won't go through to that address even though it's listed in Paypal as the contact. Feels sketchy to me already.

I hope the first email sent to the address on the receipt page will be enough. I feel a sense of annoyance now more than buyer's remorse, but it's premature since I haven't even heard back from the initial email. It's just the issues with the listed contact on the transaction in Paypal that are weird to me.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

nello said:


> Damn you blowfish!


I am resisting this time..


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

I have to. No choice. Damn ashford coupon got me on the khaki. Jcpenneys got me on the promaster, and amazon got me on the powermatic 80. All in less than 30 days. Sucks though because my next "planned watch" is a toss up between one of the grey aquis and the ti ds action diver. Crap- maybe the blue ds.
You are not helping though.


----------



## Sky1926 (May 16, 2015)

I'm holding out for the steinhart ocean 1 Pepsi..that's the only thing keeping me "strong"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I had no clue you could get a Steinhart Ocean 1 black for $350 USD. That's crazy!!!


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Where can you get a Steinhart for $350


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Canyon55 said:


> Where can you get a Steinhart for $350


On their website


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Canyon55 said:


> Where can you get a Steinhart for $350


from Steinhart directly. Of course this excludes the shipping charges (30 eur) and customs (which is negligible usually with Steinhart).


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

nello said:


> I have to. No choice. Damn ashford coupon got me on the khaki. Jcpenneys got me on the promaster, and amazon got me on the powermatic 80. All in less than 30 days. Sucks though because my next "planned watch" is a toss up between one of the grey aquis and the ti ds action diver. Crap- maybe the blue ds.
> You are not helping though.


If I can sell one of my other watches quickly, I think I will be getting the gray Aquis. Otherwise I'll hold on. Good luck on the incomings.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Canyon55 said:


> Where can you get a Steinhart for $350


Just make sure you don't call it a German watch or the German forum guys will be waiting outside your house in ski masks.


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

mannal said:


> Not finding it on AMZN. Cheapest I found was non-Prime for 123.00 plus 10.00 shipping. Do you have a link?


$123 plus $10 shipping is the one I saw too: Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SNZH57 Seiko 5 Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Watch: Seiko: Watches

I just meant same ballpark as Massdrop. I was just disappointed because I thought I was providing you guys with a great deal! Alas.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

It's as German as I need it to be. More German then any other watch I own. I guess if the guys show up at my house in ski masks they will have to face the German Glock....or maybe Walther


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Glock is Austrian! Now they're really mad!


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

DrVenkman said:


> Glock is Austrian! Now they're really mad!


LOL....I call mine German because there are more German then Austrian parts on my one hybrid Glock 19. The rest are pure Austrian. The Walthers are all pure German

EDIT...These last few posts of mine don't exist. I don't wanna get in trouble for "gun" talk


----------



## Sky1926 (May 16, 2015)

City74 said:


> I had no clue you could get a Steinhart Ocean 1 black for $350 USD. That's crazy!!!


I'm not terribly smart but my math shows about $460 USD after the conversion before shipping and customs tax

Edit: my bad, my price is the GMT version...$350 is right

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I couldn't resist... Found a coupon for $50 off (50OFF1000) so an even $1000 including shipping and no tax. Looks like I got the last one on the rubber strap because it now shows out-of-stock on their website. Still available on the metal bracelet so don't miss out if you really want it.. they seem to be in short supply. 

Some of the Aquis including this one are on sale and ends Friday. They don't have all of them in stock though so may take a while to ship. http://www.jomashop.com/oris-doorbuster-event.html



blowfish89 said:


> Jomashop flash sale on Oris. I'm very interested in one of these two personally. Use code WLCM20 for $20 off sale prices.
> Aquis 43mm Gradient Blue on bracelet - $1030 - Basel 2015 release - many ADs don't have them yet, but Jomashop has.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

That's what I figured you were speaking about. The actual cost is over $400, and I think most of us think in terms of cost to obtain a product, not just what you pay to get it out the door of the manufacturer. Bottom line is to own a new Steinhart it will cost you at least $400.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Northlander said:


> I couldn't resist... Found a coupon for $50 off (50OFF1000) so an even $1000 including shipping and no tax. Looks like I got the last one on the rubber strap because it now shows out-of-stock on their website. Still available on the metal bracelet so don't miss out if you really want it.. they seem to be in short supply.
> 
> Some of the Aquis including this one are on sale and ends Friday. They don't have all of them in stock though so may take a while to ship. http://www.jomashop.com/oris-doorbuster-event.html


Luckily for my wallet they don't have the new vintage looking one available


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Forgive me, this is going to be kind of a dick move, because I don't think they have another one of this watch, and since I purchased the only one, this deal is no longer available. However, I'm pretty excited about it, and wanted to share. I also want to point out that it pays to go back and peruse Inventory Adjusters website from time to time, even though their selection is often the same (lame) watches day after day, sometimes a new, amazing deal on something good will pop up.

After going kinda crazy on watch-buying in the past year or so, I'm a little more wary of pulling the trigger on a watch purchase these days. Rare is the deal now that's so good, I just instantly whip out my wallet. But this was one today.

I picked up the *Citizen Signature Grand Classic Automatic NB0040-58A*, new, not a showroom model, for *$439*. To put that in perspective, one other site has it for $160 more. Everybody else has it for $307 to $555 more!

Beautifully decorated, hand-made Miyota 9010 movement. Hand-finished case and bracelet. AZ Fine Time did a great write-up on this watch a few years ago:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/citi...tomatic-%96-nb0040-58a-nb0040-58e-726278.html

Pics are borrowed from that thread.

































Until I can get my hands on a Grand Seiko, I think this is gonna do pretty well.

If anyone has any interest in the one available for $597 -- still a good $150 or so less than everywhere else, it can be found here:

https://www.pricefalls.com/product/...32sNpPHAxdQiYa9nx1P473DSwCudlcg6h8aAh5v8P8HAQ

Be kind to me!


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

norsairius said:


> Aw crap.... it's hard to pass up a skeletonized automatic with the "Swiss Made" designation on it for such a low price. My wife is gonna be pretty upset if I get this.... It doesn't help that I think this watch looks quite nice too.
> 
> Edit:
> This is going to sound weird, but I just accidentally ordered this. I ran through the Paypal screen prompts and thought I'd be taken to a final confirmation page where I'd be able to review all purchase details and click confirm one last time before ordering, but it turns out the end of the Paypal prompts is where it confirms your order, haha.
> ...


This was one hell of an emotional ride.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Jomashop flash sale on Oris. I'm very interested in one of these two personally. Use code WLCM20 for $20 off sale prices.


Thanks a lot, BF...now I'm having to seriously fight the urge on an Oris I've been seriously considering that they've got for about $200 less than I've seen it anywhere else.

I've got until Friday to decide, right?


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

Keithcozz said:


> This was one hell of an emotional ride.


Hahaha, I know. It was ridiculous. I'm horrible when it comes to impulse buys.

For the record: I still haven't heard back on getting the order cancelled. I'm sure differing time zones are at play, so I'm just going to wait and see what happens.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

JamesWWIII said:


> Thanks a lot, BF...now I'm having to seriously fight the urge on an Oris I've been seriously considering that they've got for about $200 less than I've seen it anywhere else.
> 
> I've got until Friday to decide, right?


I'm thinking the same (gray/orange one). I even sold my Aquis Maldives (my primary/only dive watch, apart from Mako) - I was that sure of buying the steel one for $955 (it was never below 1200 earlier when I was looking). But now I just feel I've spent too much on watches and will hold on to the money, probably not for long.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

A little out of the ordinary but if you

1. Are an REI member
2. Looking for a triple sensor digital watch

These are on sale until 8/14 (Sorry I don't know model #, their Protrek line all looks the same to me, but I know they are impressive watches that owners love). I've got $20 in rebate that has me considering the black one below....everyone needs to know the barometric pressure at all times....right?

$194.78









$138.55


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

For me, putting this in perspective: the _Steinhart Ocean 1 is about the same price as a Stuckx meca Quartz on KS, or $150 more than the deep blue military on sale now. All new perspective..._


----------



## William O Jackson Jr (Mar 11, 2014)

fearlessleader said:


> For me, putting this in perspective: the _Steinhart Ocean 1 is about the same price as a Stuckx meca Quartz on KS, or $150 more than the deep blue military on sale now. All new perspective..._


What's KS? Post the links pls.

" When your ready to quit, you're 1/2 way there"


----------



## dglatt (Jul 5, 2015)

William O Jackson Jr said:


> What's KS? Post the links pls.
> 
> " When your ready to quit, you're 1/2 way there"


Kickstarter

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

William O Jackson Jr said:


> What's KS? Post the links pls.
> 
> " When your ready to quit, you're 1/2 way there"


https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/stuckxwatches/stuckx-the-bull-watch-mechanical-and-mecha-quartz


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Just came into my inbox--- Creation Watches are having a sale on these two Seiko Prospex:

*SRP581K1*








for 269$ minus 10% with coupon "MONSTER"

and

*SRP583K1*








for 285$ minus 10% with coupon "MONSTER"

This isn't particularly a deal on the blue accent dial, but it's worth it for the golden one.. Especially if the 10% coupon is applied on the final price, not the official one.

good luck

EDIT: *FORGOT TO LINK*


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

shmaiz3r said:


> Just came into my inbox--- Creation Watches are having a sale on these two Seiko Prospex:
> 
> *SRP581K1*
> 
> ...


Gold on amazon $234

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00O19I1RK/ref=pd_aw_sbs_241_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0CJNG2YN5F5S73B4EXBP


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

So the one shmaiz3r posted clearly says steel bracelet. The one on Amazon says polyurethane strap in one spot and bracelet in another. 

It is a mystery....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amateurchemist (Jun 13, 2015)

Morning Gang!

On Friday, August 14th, 2015, Amazon will be having a Lightening Deal on the Orient ER27002B Black/Gold @ 8:30am EST. It is currently listed for $172.50 but CamelCamelCamel reported that it was once listed for $90.82.









I would imagine this to be on a listed between $95-$110.

Enjoy and take care,
Dean.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Jomashop offers the Tissot Men's T-Classic Dream Watch with Silver Indices, model no. T033.410.16.053.00, or Gold Indices, model no. T033.410.26.053.00, for $139.99. Coupon code "TT25" cuts it to *$114.99 plus Free shipping.*

Tissot T-Classic Dream Black Dial Men's Watch T033.410.16.053.00 - Classic Dream - T-Classic - Tissot - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Blue on eBay, not an auction or single, $229


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Aquis 43mm Gray Dial Orange Accents Tungsten Bezel on bracelet - $955 (aka my favorite Aquis).


I don't need another diver, but I'm tempted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## russianbear (Jul 17, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> I don't need another diver, but I'm tempted
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


See I think the same way.. but when I get anywhere close to $1000 I'm like, why buy an Oris when i can purchase a used Seamaster Pro for 12? something like that usually goes through my head


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

russianbear said:


> See I think the same way.. but when I get anywhere close to $1000 I'm like, why buy an Oris when i can purchase a used Seamaster Pro for 12? something like that usually goes through my head


Subjective. The Oris will be brand new, the SMP will be 10 yrs beat up. Also they have the same movement and equally good bracelets, and Oris has ceramic/tungsten bezels, older SMPs don't. SMP will have better lume.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> Subjective. The Oris will be brand new, the SMP will be 10 yrs beat up. Also they have the same movement and equally good bracelets, and Oris has ceramic/tungsten bezels, older SMPs don't. SMP will have better lume.


The SMP has a version of the eta 2892, the Aquis uses an eta 2824. But agreed that it's subjective with pros and cons either way.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomashop's got the new Seiko Monster SRP313 on sale. The only coupon code I could find that would work with the sale is only $5 off -- XCLSV5 -- but it takes it down to $166.42. That's $25 to $50 less than other gray market sites have it for.

Seiko Divers Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch SRP313 - Stainless Steel - Seiko - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

Review of the watch here:

Seiko SRP313K1 "New Monster" Dive Watch Review | aBlogtoWatch

Pic borrowed from that review


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

??????????????????????


Canyon55 said:


> Blue on eBay, not an auction or single, $229


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

So, did this end up being a "keeper" for you? I see that the non-red detailed model is now going for only $220! http://www.amazon.com/Golana-Swiss-...keywords=golana&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER


EL_GEEk said:


> My Golana arrived. I'm verybimprrssed with it. The stock pic on Amazon don't do it juatice. I'm planned ng on keeping it, however I'm keeping all the plastic on until I see how the movement those in terms of accuracy.
> 
> I will post better pics later...
> 
> ...


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

russianbear said:


> See I think the same way.. but when I get anywhere close to $1000 I'm like, why buy an Oris when i can purchase a used Seamaster Pro for 12? something like that usually goes through my head


I actually wear a Planet Ocean 50% of the time and have some other divers that get very little wrist time. The only thing keeping me from biting on the Oris is that I'm not sure it would be worn enough to make spending $1k worth while. It is a beautiful watch though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Gold on amazon $234
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00O19I1RK/ref=pd_aw_sbs_241_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0CJNG2YN5F5S73B4EXBP


Nice catch. It didn't turn up when I looked up the model number. Thanks.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-snzh-watch
Seiko SNZH Massdrop $115.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Here's a different one ... Uhr Center in Germany has the Junghans Max Bill 027/3702.00 hand-winding mechanical watch for a very good price. Black dial/black leather, white dial/black leather or white dial/tan leather.

It's 595 Euros, minus VAT (which I think is 18%), plus 32 Euros to ship to the U.S., and factoring the current exchange rate = $580 delivered.

Everywhere else I see these watches, they are $750.

https://www.uhrcenter.de/watches/junghans/maxbill/junghans-max-bill-automatic-herrenuhr-027-3700-00/















They have the Max Bills in automatic and quartz, too. Didn't price them out but I presume they are similarly a bargain by comparison to other shops.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

^Be aware that the handwind Max Bills are 34mm case size (and Max Bills have very short lug-to-lug).


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> So, did this end up being a "keeper" for you? I see that the non-red detailed model is now going for only $220! http://www.amazon.com/Golana-Swiss-...keywords=golana&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER


Actually, I decided to return it after two days. The watch has some great detail and it's very well built IMO, not to mention the great specs for the price.

However, the case is a little too polished for my liking. It does have some brushed details, but the overall look of it is polished. I have the Duneshore on order and that will take the full polished spot in the collection. Otherwise, great watch for the money.

Life is too short, but all the watches you like...

Follow me on Instagram @EL_GEEK


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Not my cup of tea but seems like a crazy good deal.....they have silver, black and white in stock for the same price. $299

Gevril 39mm Park Limited Edition Swiss Made Quartz Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

This deal is live. $84.99.



amateurchemist said:


> Morning Gang!
> 
> On Friday, August 14th, 2015, Amazon will be having a Lightening Deal on the Orient ER27002B Black/Gold @ 8:30am EST. It is currently listed for $172.50 but CamelCamelCamel reported that it was once listed for $90.82.
> 
> ...


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

For the Canadian members Lakehouse Leathers has 30% off and free shipping to Canada when using the code Canadeal during checkout. *Prices are in USD not CAD.

Just placed an order for a 20mm 2 piece strap. Leather NATOs should be $14 or less.

Edit (forgot the link) :

Featured Products - Lake House Leathers


----------



## nocrapman (Jan 19, 2015)

mannal said:


> This deal is live. $84.99.


I made an impulse purchase on this. Seemed to good to pass up. With amazon returns are a breeze.

Thanks OP!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

KarmaToBurn said:


> For the Canadian members Lakehouse Leathers has 30% off and free shipping to Canada when using the code Canadeal during checkout. *Prices are in USD not CAD.
> 
> Just placed an order for a 20mm 2 piece strap. Leather NATOs should be $14 or less.
> 
> ...


How's the quality on these? It's easy to find cheaper prices for same the style.


----------



## anokewee (Mar 20, 2006)

mannal said:


> This deal is live. $84.99.


Is that the orient bambino? It looks a little different....

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

My Bambinos look different



anokewee said:


> Is that the orient bambino? It looks a little different....
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

anokewee said:


> Is that the orient bambino? It looks a little different....
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Yes, it is just the previous generation, which i think was better.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

tylehman said:


> Yes, it is just the previous generation, which i think was better.


Better? Great, now I need to buy it!


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

anokewee said:


> Is that the orient bambino? It looks a little different....
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


It's the symphony and it goes on sale at LIW often for this price. Same as bambino, just a flat crystal instead of domed.


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> I actually wear a Planet Ocean 50% of the time and have some other divers that get very little wrist time. The only thing keeping me from biting on the Oris is that I'm not sure it would be worn enough to make spending $1k worth while. It is a beautiful watch though.


Buy a couple of nice watches and you'll find the burn to buy cheap watches fades.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

rgb66rgb said:


> Buy a couple of nice watches and you'll find the burn to by cheap watches fades.


As seems to be true with finally breaking down and spending more many on any number of different categories of items.

I wonder how much of the lowered resistance to spending that same higher amount again in the future has to do with the actual amount of additional quality or beauty of the item versus the fact that you're now simply over the psychological resistance to spending X amount on said item and its therefore easier to justify again.

I would think it's got to be some of both.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> I actually wear a Planet Ocean 50% of the time and have some other divers that get very little wrist time. The only thing keeping me from biting on the Oris is that I'm not sure it would be worn enough to make spending $1k worth while. It is a beautiful watch though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


Dittos. I love the Oris, but a thousand spent there goes less distance than a few thousand spent on a watch I really want.

By the way, do we know each other? Grimsley?

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> As seems to be true with finally breaking down and spending more many on any number of different categories of items.
> 
> I wonder how much of the lowered resistance to spending that same higher amount again in the future has to do with the actual amount of additional quality or beauty of the item versus the fact that you're now simply over the psychological resistance to spending X amount on said item and its therefore easier to justify again.
> 
> I would think it's got to be some of both.


That question is worthy of its own thread!

I think you're right that it's a little of both.


----------



## russianbear (Jul 17, 2015)

Amazon had a lightning deal on this watch called the Graham Silverstone Stowe, PVD bezel in green.. It looked real good, cheapest I saw it was 3500 OBO on ebay and Amazon's sale was 2600!! 
Almost pulled the trigger. Until I saw the Chronofighter.


----------



## sturner333 (Feb 15, 2010)

I saw this on eBay and really like the look
Baume and Mercier Classima Executives Men's Automatic Watch MOA08462
It seems to be discontinued and doesn't have a back window. Any thoughts on quality, being discontinued?
Thxs


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> By the way, do we know each other? Grimsley?
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


Don't believe so. Are you referring to Grimsley in Greensboro? I'm from the real Carolina. Bishop England.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## anokewee (Mar 20, 2006)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> It's the symphony and it goes on sale at LIW often for this price. Same as bambino, just a flat crystal instead of domed.


So this is the Symphony.. I was curious because i just bought a Bambino with same black dial/rose gold case 2 days ago so i surprised they 'looked different'.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> Don't believe so. Are you referring to Grimsley in Greensboro? I'm from the real Carolina. Bishop England.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


Yes, I went to high school at Grimsley in Greensboro with an Auburn fan by your name. But since you're confused about the "real Carolina," I'm going to have to assume this is coincidence. 

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## thedoubledeuce (Aug 6, 2015)

Gentlemen, there are a ton of people subscribed to this thread for the bargain posts. Can we keep extraneous discussion to a minimum? Just my two cents. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

thedoubledeuce said:


> Gentlemen, there are a ton of people subscribed to this thread for the bargain posts. Can we keep extraneous discussion to a minimum? Just my two cents. Thanks
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


_*Sometimes we get too carried away, boss. We'll focus more on the job  -- Joking*
_
In all honesty, it's funny how some people who have never contributed in this thread, complain about it.
You guys may come out polite and gentle, but it's really tasteless when it's happening that frequently.

Yes, we talk, we discuss, we argue. Not every deal posted here is SOLID.

If viewers can't stand small deal talk, I'm sure there are other places where you can find a 100 deals everyday.. Even by mail.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

^+1. Like the poster above you, who uses WUS just for selling, buying and checking on bargains and think they can't be bothered to read through so many posts in this thread.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

thedoubledeuce said:


> Gentlemen, there are a ton of people subscribed to this thread for the bargain posts. Can we keep extraneous discussion to a minimum? Just my two cents. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Mr Grumpy Bum.... It takes 1 second outa ya life to ignore a post!

Ita


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

thedoubledeuce said:


> Gentlemen, there are a ton of people subscribed to this thread for the bargain posts. Can we keep extraneous discussion to a minimum? Just my two cents. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I know, right... Please start a thread for "Heads up I found a Bargain Here with with No Extraneous Discussions". Thanks.

Or better yet, create your own watchbargainuseek forum you can run exactly the way you want!


----------



## thedoubledeuce (Aug 6, 2015)

I guess my polite request to keep the bargain thread focused on bargains makes me a grumpy impatient non-contributor. There are plenty of other places on the forum to have discussions that don't send notifications to other people every time you post, but if you choose to berate me rather than stick to the purpose of this thread then I will simply unsubscribe. I apologize for the inconvenience of reading my suggestion. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

thedoubledeuce said:


> I guess my polite request to keep the bargain thread focused on bargains makes me a grumpy impatient non-contributor. There are plenty of other places on the forum to have discussions that don't send notifications to other people every time you post, but if you choose to berate me rather than stick to the purpose of this thread then I will simply unsubscribe. I apologize for the inconvenience of reading my suggestion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


LOLL Says that with the guy with 12 posts, you might like to contribute something around here before you go telling the guys who do contribute in a positive way how to post, just be grateful these guys take the time to post up deals for the likes of you and i to read, and to them, thankyou.
cheers


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

Yea and his two post in this thread aren't deals either. Hypocrite. Haha


----------



## thedoubledeuce (Aug 6, 2015)

You have no idea how many accounts I have or how much I contribute. I also wasn't aware that a high post count was a prerequisite for making suggestions. Or do you just have to be entitled? Which reminds me, I forgot to unsubscribe. Have a nice day, gentlemen. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I feel the need to post any deal I find today to help set the mood. $50 for a AVI-8 watch and wallet. 48% claimed.

PRIME - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FR71HQ2?ref_=gb1h_img_c-2_0222_d1b71cbd&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Getting thick up in here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

On the big auction site, a pretty good deal on a mesh bracelet.

Near as I can tell this is the same bracelet that came with my G. Gerlach diver (but with a signed clasp) at three times the price of this one.

Pick your finish and width. Spring bars included.

Black Silver Golden 18 20 22 24mm Web Mesh Watch Band Stainless Steel Buckle Men | eBay


----------



## Ghost410 (May 14, 2014)

Pretty killer deal on a hamilton khaki titanium. I'm having trouble talking myself out of pulling the trigger on this

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2079475242&pf_rd_i=desktop


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

tommy_boy said:


> On the big auction site, a pretty good deal on a mesh bracelet.
> 
> Near as I can tell this is the same bracelet that came with my G. Gerlach diver (but with a signed clasp) at three times the price of this one.
> 
> ...


Ordered two in black. 22mm and 24mm. Thanks!

Sent using Taptalk


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

thedoubledeuce said:


> You have no idea how many accounts I have or how much I contribute.
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## particleman (Nov 1, 2006)

tommy_boy said:


> On the big auction site, a pretty good deal on a mesh bracelet.
> 
> Near as I can tell this is the same bracelet that came with my G. Gerlach diver (but with a signed clasp) at three times the price of this one.
> 
> ...


Thanks picked 2 up


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

What price did you see it at on Amazon? I'm seeing $646.88, which would make it $8 less at Jomashop.


Ghost410 said:


> Pretty killer deal on a hamilton khaki titanium. I'm having trouble talking myself out of pulling the trigger on this
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2079475242&pf_rd_i=desktop


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

thedoubledeuce said:


> You have no idea how many accounts I have or how much I contribute. I also wasn't aware that a high post count was a prerequisite for making suggestions. Or do you just have to be entitled? Which reminds me, I forgot to unsubscribe. Have a nice day, gentlemen.


Dude, multiple accounts are against the rules.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

mleok said:


> Dude, multiple accounts are against the rules.


Shhhh.....the hall monitor is on a roll. You don't want to cross him.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

mannal said:


> Ordered two in black. 22mm and 24mm. Thanks!
> 
> Sent using Taptalk


You guys are fast. He's out of 22mm stainless (now that I want one!) LOL


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

mannal said:


> I feel the need to post any deal I find today to help set the mood. $50 for a AVI-8 watch and wallet. 48% claimed.
> 
> PRIME - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FR71HQ2?ref_=gb1h_img_c-2_0222_d1b71cbd&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


The whole AVI-8 range looks to be on special, their Seafire with Rhonda movement is not a bad price either  too tempting, shame the classic hurricane b-uhr isn't available otherwise I would have jumped at it


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tommy_boy said:


> You guys are fast. He's out of 22mm stainless (now that I want one!) LOL


There are many HK sellers of these if you search. Here's another.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111623660353


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

tommy_boy said:


> On the big auction site, a pretty good deal on a mesh bracelet.
> Near as I can tell this is the same bracelet that came with my G. Gerlach diver (but with a signed clasp) at three times the price of this one.
> Pick your finish and width. Spring bars included.
> Black Silver Golden 18 20 22 24mm Web Mesh Watch Band Stainless Steel Buckle Men | eBay





taike said:


> There are many HK sellers of these if you search. Here's another.
> 18 20 22 24mm Silver Stainless Steel Buckle Straight End Mesh Watch Band Strap | eBay


Is it me, or the first seller 'seems' to have nicer/thicker bracelets??... Maybe my eyes are playing games with me.

Kudos for the other seller for sharing detailed info about his bracelet. I might buy from him just for that.

_ EDIT: Here's another styled mesh for snack monies:
_
Silver Mesh Stainless Steel Buckle Straight End Watch Strap Band 18/20/22/24mm


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

shmaiz3r said:


> Is it me, or the first seller 'seems' to have nicer/thicker bracelets??... Maybe my eyes are playing games with me.
> 
> Kudos for the other seller for sharing detailed info about his bracelet. I might buy from him just for that.


I received a 20mm bracelet for the seller to whom I linked.

The links seems to be of the same guage steel as my Gerlach bracelet.

Hard for me to differentiate from ebay pics.

*EDIT: *The clasp is not up to the same standard. I plan to swap it out with a clasp from Strapcode.

I ordered a 22mm bracelet from a different HK seller. We'll see...


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> _ EDIT: Here's another styled mesh for snack monies:
> _
> Silver Mesh Stainless Steel Buckle Straight End Watch Strap Band 18/20/22/24mm


I bought these from this seller based on another member's recommendation. The are good quality for the price. 2 issues with the buckle version: the hole spacings mean it's either to small or too large for my wrist and secondly the steel keepers tend to slide down and the end of the strap ends up flapping about. You could lightly crimp the keepers but the bigger issue for me was the size. So then I got the adjustable one Silver Stainless Steel Straight END Mesh Buckle Watch Band Strap 18 20 22 24mm | eBay which I'm really happy with.

Thinking now about getting the thicker one as well Silver Mesh Stainless Steel Buckle Straight END Watch Band Strap 18 20 22 24mm | eBay


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford has the Rado D-Star 200 automatic, Model R15959103, for $838 with coupon code 'AFFSTAR838'

That's a whopping $500 less than the next-nearest gray market sites.

Rado D-Star 200 R15959103 Men's Watch


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

tommy_boy said:


> You guys are fast. He's out of 22mm stainless (now that I want one!) LOL


Keep checking back. I'm pretty sure he relists when he sells out.


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Gw-m5610-1bjf gshock on massdrop - don't wanna post a link as I'm on a phone and don't know how to delete the referrer thingie. Anyway, it goes for $115 is it a good deal? I could use a classic like that one...

Taplatk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

thedoubledeuce said:


> You have no idea how many accounts I have or how much I contribute. I also wasn't aware that a high post count was a prerequisite for making suggestions. Or do you just have to be entitled? Which reminds me, I forgot to unsubscribe. Have a nice day, gentlemen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Multiple accounts? First off is that allowed here?

And why would anybody have multiple accounts?

The only reason people use multiple accounts is if they are looking to scam people, if they have been banned and have created multiple accounts or if they are using their multiple accounts for no good, normal, honest contributors dont need multiple accounts its as simple that.

Have a nice day champ, dont forget to unsubscribe this time.....


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Amazon lighting deal starting at 11:30 tomorrow. Black and Gold Bambino. CW has it listed at $128. I passed on the black and gold ER27002B lighting sale. If this goes sub $100, I may have to do it.

Amazon.com: Orient Men's FER24001B0 Bambino Analog Japanese-Automatic Black Watch: Watches


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

pecha said:


> Gw-m5610-1bjf gshock on massdrop - don't wanna post a link as I'm on a phone and don't know how to delete the referrer thingie. Anyway, it goes for $115 is it a good deal? I could use a classic like that one...
> 
> Taplatk


It's not bad for what is going for now if you can stand the dark display. You can get the regular display for $81 at Amazon. Same functionality I believe with easier display for your eyes. There's also a tutorial floating around if you want to reverse display and make it the same display as seen on the Massdrop one. I'd personally just get the regular one and dish out extra for the combi bracelet. Pic below is my G shock. Hope this helps.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Almost every day, I enable my fellow WUSes in this thread. Why do I do it? Why?

Three deals caught my eye at Inventory Adjusters:

Tissot Visodate automatic T019.430.16.051.00, *$390.

*Tissot Visiodate Mens Black Day/Date Swiss Automatic Watch T019.430.16.051.00 - Inventory Adjusters









Tissot Le Locle automatic T41.1.483.31, on a rather gorgeous-looking bracelet, *$355.*
(If I hadn't just ordered that silver-dialed Citizen Signature Grand Classic, I'd be all over this.)

Tissot Le Locle Series Mens White Dial Swiss Automatic Watch T41.1.483.31 - Inventory Adjusters









Longines XL Hydro Conquest automatic L3.642.4.56.6, *$750*.

Sounds like this one may have been a display model, as it states, "This watch has unnoticeable blemishes, light nicks/scuffs on bezel from handling." Still, it's about $200 clear of anybody else's price.

Longines XL Hydro Conquest Mens Black Swiss Automatic Watch L3.642.4.56.6 - Inventory Adjusters


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

this has a chance of being a good deal tomorrow on the Amazon lightning deals. it starts at 11:30 central time.
the black faced rose gold colored orient babmino. this is the older model with the longer hands. they look very nice in person. if you would like a modern, vintage styled, watch look for this tomorrow. 







the lightning deals are not always a great deal but there have been some really good ones in the past.


----------



## N4ggerman (Nov 18, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Almost every day, I enable my fellow WUSes in this thread. Why do I do it? Why?
> 
> Three deals caught my eye at Inventory Adjusters:
> 
> ...


Good deal. You can also get it at Jomashop for 379$
Tissot Heritage Visodate Men's Watch T019.430.16.051.01 - Heritage - Tissot - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

Use Welcome20 for the coupon code.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Tissot Le Locle automatic T41.1.483.31, on a rather gorgeous-looking bracelet, *$355.*
> (If I hadn't just ordered that silver-dialed Citizen Signature Grand Classic, I'd be all over this.)
> Tissot Le Locle Series Mens White Dial Swiss Automatic Watch T41.1.483.31 - Inventory Adjusters


Every time a Le Locle deal passes me by, it baffles me how an AD here in Saudi Arabia sold it to me for ~280$ brand new on bracelet with tags and stickers... That was three years ago when it was +400$, --my most favorite watch by the way [on leather ofc]

I also got the PRC200 [previous model] from this AD for almost the same price on leather, plus ~43$ for its OEM bracelet separately, because they only had it on leather, and there was only two watches across the country [They were replacing it with the new bigger cased PRC200 so they weren't restocking].. That was two years ago.

The AD is "alghazali.com.sa" if anyone's interested. Just thought I'd share my only experience with a local retail AD.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

mannal said:


> Ordered two in black. 22mm and 24mm. Thanks!
> 
> Sent using Taptalk


They do not ship to Australia. I tried. Nothing new lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

joey79 said:


> They do not ship to Australia. I tried. Nothing new lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These ones ship to Australia 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121639912787
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111623660353


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

taike said:


> These ones ship to Australia
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121639912787
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111623660353


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Shmaiz3r, how do you find specific models of, say, Tissot on their website?


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

tylehman said:


> this has a chance of being a good deal tomorrow on the Amazon lightning deals. it starts at 11:30 central time.
> the black faced rose gold colored orient babmino. this is the older model with the longer hands. they look very nice in person. if you would like a modern, vintage styled, watch look for this tomorrow.
> View attachment 5027657
> 
> the lightning deals are not always a great deal but there have been some really good ones in the past.


it looks like the price is $114. an ok deal, but i would have like to see it under $100 for a really good deal. it is just open to prime members now, and should be open to every one else in about half an hour.


----------



## anokewee (Mar 20, 2006)

tylehman said:


> it looks like the price is $114. an ok deal, but i would have like to see it under $100 for a really good deal. it is just open to prime members now, and should be open to every one else in about half an hour.


I just bought this at $119 at the auction site few days ago. Not on discount whatsoever.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## anokewee (Mar 20, 2006)

anokewee said:


> I just bought this at $119 at the auction site few days ago. Not on discount whatsoever.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Oh yes just to add free shipping worldwide too.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

fearlessleader said:


> Shmaiz3r, how do you find specific models of, say, Tissot on their website?


Gallery of new collections by brand:
http://www.alghazali.com.sa/brands

Remember, the website is not for online selling. They sell retail on their branches locally...
It seems that the website is just for "show" and contact information... I included it as mere remark.
Sorry if I wasn't clear in writing my story. I'm a bit confusing in person.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks. I doubt that I'll find myself near one of their branches and was hoping that as an AD they would sell online at a good discount.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*UPDATE
Original post price was $53.20 On Sale - Now $63.50

Seiko 5 - Men's SNKK31 Automatic Stainless Steel Watch $63.20 w/free shipping AMAZON*


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

TouchOfModern has some interesting watches on sale right now...








$200 gets you this sporty 40.5mm Miyota 9015 auto, in black or silver.








There are 5 different colorways available for this 42mm Seiko NH35A auto, for $180.








A cool $100 gets you this 42mm Seiko VD51 quartz chrono in one of ten dial/case/strap combinations.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

_Take 20% off qualifying items sold and shipped by Amazon.com.
_
_Enter promo code "NICEWATCH" on the Checkout page._
_Offer expires August 21, 2015 at 11:59 p.m PT
*LINK
*

_Some nice Quartz here and there.. Decent Orients too.
There are straps and winders as well_.

_Happy hunting


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

A few that I just quickly saw are

Momentum Steelix $60-20% = $48

http://www.amazon.com/Momentum-1M-S...KX0DER,p_n_feature_nine_browse-bin:5021359011

Momentum M1 Orange Dial on Bracelet $89 - 20% = $71

http://www.amazon.com/Momentum-1M-D...ine_browse-bin:5021362011,p_89:Seiko|Momentum

Momentum Format 4 $205 - 20% = $174 (That's about $100 less than others right now)

http://www.amazon.com/Momentum-1M-S...ine_browse-bin:5021362011,p_89:Seiko|Momentum

Orient Sparta $210-20% = $168 (This watch is generally unavailable right now anywhere)

http://www.amazon.com/Orient-EV0N00..._nine_browse-bin:5021362011,p_89:Seiko|Orient

Victorinox Maverick Blue Dial $286 - 20% = $229

http://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-24...1_10?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1439910192&sr=1-10


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> A few that I just quickly saw are
> 
> Momentum Steelix $60-20% = $48
> 
> ...


It has to be on a watch sold by Amazon. In the Victorinox Maverick case, the $286 is the normal price you see most days. But for this sale, the ones that are sold by Amazon are jacked up to $495. Its a rip off of a sale. As another example, the Maverick Chronograph, which it NOT part of the sale, yet still sold by Amazon is $381 base price. They just jack up the prices and then offer 20% off. After The 20% off its still more expensive then regular everyday prices.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jmarkpatton said:


> It has to be on a watch sold by Amazon. In the Victorinox Maverick case, the $286 is the normal price you see most days. But for this sale, the ones that are sold by Amazon are jacked up to $495. Its a rip off of a sale. As another example, the Maverick Chronograph, which it NOT part of the sale, yet still sold by Amazon is $381 base price. They just jack up the prices and then offer 20% off. After The 20% off its still more expensive then regular everyday prices.


I did say "quickly" 

Thanks for pointing it out. I think the others were legit though.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Sorry. Wasn't trying to beat you up. Was speaking more from a point of frustration cause I wanted a Maverick. I hate when retailers do this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mog84kupo (Aug 9, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> _Take 20% off qualifying items sold and shipped by Amazon.com.
> _
> _Enter promo code "NICEWATCH" on the Checkout page._
> _Offer expires August 21, 2015 at 11:59 p.m PT
> ...


Thanks

I just ordered a Nautica (I know, I know) since not all of the watches qualify for international shpping


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jmarkpatton said:


> Sorry. Wasn't trying to beat you up. Was speaking more from a point of frustration cause I wanted a Maverick. I hate when retailers do this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you can get it a jomashop for $239 with code GOOGLE10.


----------



## sturner333 (Feb 15, 2010)

I really like this Oris classic Date. Don't really want to spend much more. Any thoughts on a comparable watch. 42 mm seams like a good size for me.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

JamesWWIII said:


> TouchOfModern has some interesting watches on sale right now...
> 
> View attachment 5041913
> 
> $200 gets you this sporty 40.5mm Miyota 9015 auto, in black or silver.


Gotta say I am flummoxed by Formex. Race history, $$$$ Swiss watches, blah blah, then this guy. Looks good, nicely detailed crown, super movement, sapphire (and for me a good size)...but THEN? 3ATM WR! Not to mention, not a decent product pic to be found! It's like they don't WANT to be on my wrist!

Edit: now I see why I like it. They borrowed the Seamaster AT's minute markers. Moving on....


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

hanshananigan said:


> Gotta say I am flummoxed by Formex. Race history, $$$$ Swiss watches, blah blah, then this guy. Looks good, nicely detailed crown, super movement, sapphire (and for me a good size)...but THEN? 3ATM WR! Not to mention, not a decent product pic to be found! It's like they don't WANT to be on my wrist!
> 
> Edit: now I see why I like it. They borrowed the Seamaster AT's minute markers. Moving on....


Kinda how I felt when I realized that most of steinhart's aviation line didn't even have 3 at w/r. Even washing your hands with that watch was a problem. Is it that hard to give 50m w/r? Most $20 timex can provide that. Sorry back to the deals.

I'm not sure how good a deal this is but it caught my attention.

Marathon TSAR with 2 leather straps

$499

http://www.longislandwatch.com/mobile/Product.aspx?ProductCode=WW194007-BN

Isn't that a good price on that watch? Someone correct me if I'm wrong because I am very interested in it.


----------



## locolegs (Sep 16, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Kinda how I felt when I realized that most of steinhart's aviation line didn't even have 3 at w/r. Even washing your hands with that watch was a problem. Is it that hard to give 50m w/r? Most $20 timex can provide that. Sorry back to the deals.
> 
> I'm not sure how good a deal this is but it caught my attention.
> 
> ...


Already heavily discounted, and with two straps? Wow I think it's a pretty damn good deal. It's a classic piece too.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Men's Pulsometer 1942 Automatic Chronograph Black Genuine Alligator | World of Watches
$850 with code RMN10
Lowest price I've ever seen on it.


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> A few that I just quickly saw are
> 
> Momentum Steelix $60-20% = $48
> 
> ...


I knew I shouldn't have checked this thread. My watch moratorium will have to begin again tomorrow - that Steelix is a great price at the $60 they were selling it for, and getting it for 20% off sealed the deal.


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> _*Sometimes we get too carried away, boss. We'll focus more on the job  -- Joking*
> _
> If viewers can't stand small deal talk, I'm sure there are other places where you can find a 100 deals everyday.. Even by mail.


There's no need to be rude to someone requesting that we discuss deals in a deals thread. I'm mainly a lurker, (as most of us are) and lately, scrolling through things like a dozen of posts on people commenting on how they liked/didn't like their perlon straps they bought is a little distracting. There are tons of threads here for discussion, this is primarily a deals thread. It's simply not interesting for thousands of us to read one internet stranger chastise another, or another anonymous person tell us how they thought an ebay strap would arrive in 8 days but it arrived in 5. I like the community here, and individual opinions are often helpful to me--some discussion, like quality of the item, how good the deal is, how much you like the watch in question, etc. is fine but lately there's a lot of off topic garbage that doesn't belong in this thread, and simply doesn't benefit a general audience of thousands.

Also, while I don't understand this myself, for some reason the mods think too many posts in this thread is distracting or bad, hence why they keep creating new threads (we are on #4 now) so I think it's in everyone's interest to focus more on deals and less on small talk. Either way, even if you enjoy the off-topic discussions, no need to insult a stranger you don't even know who does not enjoy them.

Now on to the deals:
Seiko Kinetic SKA659 42mm stainless band in black or blue for $95
Seiko Kinetic Men&apos;s Kinetic Watch SKA659 | eBay


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

cyberpunks2000 said:


> There's no need to be rude to someone requesting that we discuss deals in a deals thread. I'm mainly a lurker, (as most of us are) and lately, scrolling through things like a dozen of posts on people commenting on how they liked/didn't like their perlon straps they bought is a little distracting. There are tons of threads here for discussion, this is primarily a deals thread. It's simply not interesting for thousands of us to read one internet stranger chastise another, or another anonymous person tell us how they thought an ebay strap would arrive in 8 days but it arrived in 5. I like the community here, and individual opinions are often helpful to me--some discussion, like quality of the item, how good the deal is, how much you like the watch in question, etc. is fine but lately there's a lot of off topic garbage that doesn't belong in this thread, and simply doesn't benefit a general audience of thousands.
> 
> Also, while I don't understand this myself, for some reason the mods think too many posts in this thread is distracting or bad, hence why they keep creating new threads (we are on #4 now) so I think it's in everyone's interest to focus more on deals and less on small talk. Either way, even if you enjoy the off-topic discussions, no need to insult a stranger you don't even know who does not enjoy them.
> 
> ...


It's a forum thread. It's made for the community to interact and discuss the deals we share. I don't see anyone speaking about their favorite drink or cars they'd like to drive.

On a side note, it's almost always a non contributor lurker who demands less talk. Perhaps there's a moral thought behind this fact.

_About the deal you shared: Thanks a lot for your contribution. Some of us would like to speak about the watch in question, but alas, it'd be a 'waste of space' in this thread._


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I pretty much live in F71, and within F71 pretty much live in this thread.

No one here is a performing monkey or a sweat shop worker who must wordlessly crank out deal links. If we want to talk about the deals, we'll talk about them.

If you want to see more deals posted, go find a deal and post it.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> No one here is a performing monkey or a sweat shop worker who must wordlessly crank out deal links.


I think you've been fulfilling that role for a while without us asking


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

one notable in the amazon sale is the marvin malton 160







I have the green version, and it is very nice watch. Can someone please save my wallet and buy this one ( they only have one left)


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

I'm not sure how long this price will last, The Watchery (and their associates: eWatches and World of Watches) tend to change prices often, but this is accurate as of this writing.

Maurice Lacroix Pontos Titanium in black/orange dial. I have this watch, didn't get it at this great deal
https://www.thewatchery.com/detail....&promotion_code=WMP13182081815155132773121826

Sale price: $999.99
Apply code RMNLUXURY10 (10% off) : $899.99
Shop via Befrugal get 12% cash back : *$791.99 final price

*So what do you get for less than $800? 43mm titanium Swiss-made auto-chrono, with extremely comfortable rubber straps. As I've mentioned before I actually own this watch, and amongst all my 7750-based collection, this particular one is the most accurate (at worst -3s/day, usually dead on day after day). Maybe luck of the draw, maybe Maurice Lacroix regulates it, I'm not sure... But safe to say I love it.

Color scheme is not the prettiest though I have to admit.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Citizen BM8475-26E for $79.99 shipped on eBay

Citizen Eco Drive Brown Leather Mens Watch BM8475 26E | eBay










Thanks to bender at philippinewatchclub.org for the photograph.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I pretty much live in F71, and within F71 pretty much live in this thread.
> 
> No one here is a performing monkey or a sweat shop worker who must wordlessly crank out deal links. If we want to talk about the deals, we'll talk about them.
> 
> If you want to see more deals posted, go find a deal and post it.


I agree 200%. This is a forum populated by human beings, and discussions come up. 
Plus, any sort of feedback either on the deal itself ("I got this in 8 days instead of 5") or the watch on deal ("it's very nice but mind you it wears very big") is absolutely relevant and useful.

Not contributing to the forum ever and just being here for the deals or to buy/sell stuff is one thing, but if on top of that one comes here to whine about the active members it gets annoying.

This post was written mostly to show support to all active members and also to mess with the whiners. Get a life.


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

MEzz said:


> one notable in the amazon sale is the marvin malton 160
> View attachment 5052721
> 
> I have the green version, and it is very nice watch. Can someone please save my wallet and buy this one ( they only have one left)


Is the green version called the Marvin Martian 160?


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

Orient Bambino v2 back on MassDrop: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-bambino-v2-watch

Drop is limited to 665 units, with the lowest price of $100 (!!!) unlocked once 60 people buy in. I'd be shocked if it didn't get there.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

I know these are Quartz and a fashion brand, but the markdowns are good.
This was one of my favorites. 38mm chronograph panda dial and Orange/black bezel. 
Looks like their entire watch line is marked down.

http://m.surplus.jackspade.com/on/d...URU0086&dwvar_WURU0086_color=927&cgid=watches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Not sure how everyone feels about Stuhrling but I've been wanting this guy:









In trying to see if the 20% deal applied to it, I found instead that a number of Stuhrlings are featured at 59.99 as the deal of the day. I'm definitely grabbing for that price.

http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=mh_1209...e=12097856011&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&dealid=0f623b8e

ETA: actually grabbed that color and the PVD and olive. At that price I'm happy to loan Amazon 60 bucks while I pick one or the other color once they arrive.

ETA2: I agree with those on the side of discussion being okay. The deal with no context is not nearly as helpful as some discussion. For me, the value of these communities is just that--the community. Sure I may get sucked into checking a notification that isn't a new deal a few times a day but it's worth it. I enjoy developing the pseudo friendships and getting to "know" fellow posters from afar. I say keep the discussion, lose the complaining.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Seiko SNK809 (black dial) for $29 shipped. On eBay.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

devilsbite said:


> Seiko SNK809 (black dial) for $29 shipped. On eBay.


Fantastic value on this bargain, truly exceptional. Jumped on this as soon as I saw it. Thanks alot!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

devilsbite said:


> Seiko SNK809 (black dial) for $29 shipped. On eBay.


Crazy price. Could not pass on this one. Hope its real. Thanks!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

devilsbite said:


> Seiko SNK809 (black dial) for $29 shipped. On eBay.


Act with caution on this one. Seller has not listed anything for sale since 2008. Easier to scam 20 times 30$ than 600$ once.

Might be a hijacked account, deal is too good to be true. It is only 30$ though, but personally I would not risk it.

S.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

smille76 said:


> Act with caution on this one. Seller has not listed anything for sale since 2008. Easier to scam 20 times 30$ than 600$ once.
> 
> Might be a hijacked account, deal is too good to be true. It is only 30$ though, but personally I would not risk it.
> 
> S.


Yep, seems like a stale account. Maybe I'll save the $29 for something else.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

devilsbite said:


> Seiko SNK809 (black dial) for $29 shipped. On eBay.


Wow. Awesome deal plus free shipping. I couldn't pass this up either. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

smille76 said:


> Act with caution on this one. Seller has not listed anything for sale since 2008. Easier to scam 20 times 30$ than 600$ once.
> 
> Might be a hijacked account, deal is too good to be true. It is only 30$ though, but personally I would not risk it.
> 
> S.


eBay has a money back guarantee if the item is not as described or not delivered. What's the risk?


----------



## bentfish (Jul 26, 2015)

Not sure if this has been posted here yet, but PrincetonWatches.com has some great deals on Glycine watches. The wifey found this and got me a Combat Sub with the red bezel (something that I've been hunting for quite a while). Link here.


----------



## md29 (Dec 20, 2013)

Hamilton Men's Jazzmaster (quartz) on sale at ashford for $168 with code DMVAL8. Seems like a good deal... Hamilton Jazzmaster H18451735 Men's Watch


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Ottski44 said:


> eBay has a money back guarantee if the item is not as described or not delivered. What's the risk?


No risk, but this deal is most likely a scam IMO, so feed the scammer now and ask for your money back in 45 days.

S.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Another Seiko

Seiko SRP641

Seiko SRP641K1 Watches,Men's Prospex Automatic Black Polyurethane, Dial and Case, Diver Seiko Automatic Watches

$250
- 10% (RMNLUXURY10)
= $225
- 12% Be Frugal Cashback
= $198

AMAZON price is $265.










**Picture by Doc Kicktoc via Instagram**


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Shnoop has the Pulsar by Seiko PXH172 two-toned quartz watch for $29.98 with free shipping with coupon code 'TwXmdLwq' at checkout. Decent looking watch at a decent size for you smaller wrist-types. That's about $20 less than at the next-lowest site I saw, but about $60+ lower than at most sites.

https://www.shnoop.com/deal-2590-pu... 081915&utm_source=Robly.com&utm_medium=email


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> I know these are Quartz and a fashion brand, but the markdowns are good.
> This was one of my favorites. 38mm chronograph panda dial and Orange/black bezel.
> Looks like their entire watch line is marked down.
> 
> ...


I was given the orange Conway and it's really an awesome watch. Distinctive and sharp. Thanks for posting, really tempted by this one.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmhwatch (Oct 5, 2014)

md29 said:


> Hamilton Men's Jazzmaster (quartz) on sale at ashford for $168 with code DMVAL8. Seems like a good deal... Hamilton Jazzmaster H18451735 Men's Watch


Thanks, just bought the white dial version (the code works for that too. That is a great deal.


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

smille76 said:


> No risk, but this deal is most likely a scam IMO, so feed the scammer now and ask for your money back in 45 days.
> 
> S.


That account is now blocked, with eBay noting that the user may not receive funds at this time.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

SRBakker said:


> That account is now blocked, with eBay noting that the user may not receive funds at this time.


Too bad but I knew it was too low and I've seen this type of scam already a few years ago. I got a real one from Singapore last winter for 56$ USD....needed a 7s26 movement, it came wrapped inside a SNK809....

S.


----------



## Delta32 (Oct 9, 2012)

SRBakker said:


> That account is now blocked, with eBay noting that the user may not receive funds at this time.


Doesn't appear blocked on my ebay?


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

SRBakker said:


> That account is now blocked, with eBay noting that the user may not receive funds at this time.


Thanks for the heads up. I ordered one and will let you guys know what's up when I hear or see something.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

On the 809 deal...I was #2 sold this morning, it's now listed at 38 sold. I'll be sure to update with any info as I receive it.

As far as it being a scam, I figure for $29 with eBay & PayPal buyer protections it was worth the gamble. I blame it on the $50 Challenge thread as that's what got me looking.


----------



## dglatt (Jul 5, 2015)

devilsbite said:


> On the 809 deal...I was #2 sold this morning, it's now listed at 38 sold. I'll be sure to update with any info as I receive it.
> 
> As far as it being a scam, I figure for $29 with eBay & PayPal buyer protections it was worth the gamble. I blame it on the $50 Challenge thread as that's what got me looking.


Also bought into this before some warned it could be a scam. Listing is still showing up on my end and no notice yet.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

devilsbite said:


> On the 809 deal...I was #2 sold this morning, it's now listed at 38 sold. I'll be sure to update with any info as I receive it.
> 
> As far as it being a scam, I figure for $29 with eBay & PayPal buyer protections it was worth the gamble. I blame it on the $50 Challenge thread as that's what got me looking.


You are right, it is worth the gamble for the 7s26 movement alone. What doesn't feels right though is that the guy haven't listed anything for sale since 2008 and suddenly starts selling crates of SNK809...Pretty sure it is a scam, but Paypal will cover you anyways.....just don't forget about this one and get your refund in time.

S.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

bentfish said:


> Not sure if this has been posted here yet, but PrincetonWatches.com has some great deals on Glycine watches. The wifey found this and got me a Combat Sub with the red bezel (something that I've been hunting for quite a while). Link here.


Thanks for the link, but since getting a brand new Combat Sub from Klepsoo in November 2014 for 531$ USD, it will be getting hard to beat...I'll keep on checking Klepsoo once in a while if they can get anothef sale going on.

S.


----------



## samsnelling (Nov 21, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-snzh-watch
> Seiko SNZH Massdrop $115.


I snagged one. Also a Davosa Classic which normally retails from 750-850 on there for 519...

I missed the cocktail time and the alpinist..

I'll be keeping a close eye on massdrop!


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

samsnelling said:


> I'll be keeping a close eye on massdrop!


Not all of Massdrop's offers are a great deal. Check this forum first before committing, the members here have been extremely helpful in determining which of Massdrop's deals are great and which aren't.

e.g. if you really want the Alpinist / Cocktail, there's a seller in Rakuten that this forum vouches for positively, at slightly cheaper prices as I recall...


----------



## bentfish (Jul 26, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Thanks for the link, but since getting a brand new Combat Sub from Klepsoo in November 2014 for 531$ USD, it will be getting hard to beat...I'll keep on checking Klepsoo once in a while if they can get anothef sale going on.
> 
> S.


That sounds like a steal! Thanks for letting me know about Klepsoo.


----------



## Delta32 (Oct 9, 2012)

The snk809 is now listed under a different account name, with a price of $32.90. Description looks the same though.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

smille76 said:


> ... What doesn't feels right though is that the guy haven't listed anything for sale since 2008 and suddenly starts selling crates of SNK809...


Can you enlighten us on how you check an eBay account listing history?
Your knowledge is golden _-in a literal sense-_


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Accidental post, my bad.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*$149.99 Motorola Moto 360 Android Smartwatch BestBuy/eBay 
available in 2 sizes and various color - search BestBuy store on eBay

*









Casio Men's Forester Illuminator Analog Sports Watch - Choose Your Color $13.99 Shnoop








*Seiko 5 SNK809K2 Men's Black Fabric Band Military Dial Automatic Watch $32.90*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

$11.99 Casio Men's MRW200HC-7BV Dive Style 100M White Resin Day Date Watch BlingDaily.com


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Given there has been a little negativity creeping into this great thread, I would like to thank all members who have contributed. I purchased straps from cheap natos based on the great deal posted a couple of weeks back.

I missed out on a Hirsch leather strap (from memory) deal on amazon a few weeks ago as I had neglected to check this thread. If another leather strap deal comes up again please do share.

Thanks again to all the members who have played a role in assisting myself and other members. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

joey79 said:


> ...If another leather strap deal comes up again please do share.


Amazon is having a -20% sale via coupon code
Refer to previously posted deal in *this link*
It's comment #3969

*Here's a direct link *for the straps on sale.
If it doesn't work, open original link then narrow down categories to _Watch Accessories_, then _Watch Bands_.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

From eBay regarding our $29 Seiko.

Our records show that you recently contacted or received messages from drozin through eBay's messaging system. We're writing to let you know that an unauthorized third party may have compromised this member's account security. It's important to note that we're unaware of any problems with your account. We recommend the following precautions to help keep you safe:
- Don't respond to offers to buy or sell an item from this user. The offer may be fraudulent, and the transaction won't be covered by eBay.
- Don't respond to any messages you received from this user that appear to be a Second Chance Offer for an item you recently bid on.
- Never pay for eBay items using instant cash wire-transfer services such as Western Union or MoneyGram. It's against eBay's Safe Payments Policy for a seller to request payment with these methods.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Does this mean we should NOT cancel payment? And that the watch will arrive? I'm confused.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

ironborn said:


> Does this mean we should NOT cancel payment? And that the watch will arrive? I'm confused.


I assume that its the same as any other refund request with eBay. You need to wait.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

I have not requested refund. Has the account been confirmed fake? I wasnt able to extract a lot of clear meaning from my email from ebay. If it was confirmed as a fake I will have to request a refund.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> Can you enlighten us on how you check an eBay account listing history?
> Your knowledge is golden _-in a literal sense-_


Sure.

Log into your ebay account. Click the user you want to verify (in this case, Drozin). Click on his feedback score. Click on "Feedback left as a seller", you will see that the last stuff he sold was in 2008 (by the description, appears to be RedSox tickets...)

S.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

mannal said:


> From eBay regarding our $29 Seiko.
> 
> Our records show that you recently contacted or received messages from drozin through eBay's messaging system. We're writing to let you know that an unauthorized third party may have compromised this member's account security. It's important to note that we're unaware of any problems with your account. We recommend the following precautions to help keep you safe:
> - Don't respond to offers to buy or sell an item from this user. The offer may be fraudulent, and the transaction won't be covered by eBay.
> ...


Sorry for you guys, hope you get your money back quickly. Now, don't get the 32$ SNK809 deal!!

S.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

ironborn said:


> Does this mean we should NOT cancel payment? And that the watch will arrive? I'm confused.


No watch will arrive. Cancel your payment and get a refund ASAP.

S.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

smille76 said:


> Sorry for you guys, hope you get your money back quickly. Now, don't get the 32$ SNK809 deal!!
> 
> S.


Is the $32 SNK a scam too? WTH?!?


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

smille76 said:


> No watch will arrive. Cancel your payment and get a refund ASAP.
> 
> S.


Thank you! Will do asap.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

ironborn said:


> I have not requested refund. Has the account been confirmed fake? I wasnt able to extract a lot of clear meaning from my email from ebay. If it was confirmed as a fake I will have to request a refund.


eBay will most-likely resolve this for you. The listing is gone and they think it may be fraud.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Ottski44 said:


> Is the $32 SNK a scam too? WTH?!?


The rock bottom prices on these brand new is 50-55$....usually from HK and Singapore. Anything listed brand new under 50$ is most likely a scam. Hope you guys don't fall for the 32$ scam the following day!!

S.


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

mannal said:


> From eBay regarding our $29 Seiko.
> 
> Our records show that you recently contacted or received messages from drozin through eBay's messaging system. We're writing to let you know that an unauthorized third party may have compromised this member's account security. It's important to note that we're unaware of any problems with your account. We recommend the following precautions to help keep you safe:
> - Don't respond to offers to buy or sell an item from this user. The offer may be fraudulent, and the transaction won't be covered by eBay.
> ...


I got the same message. I'll wait for 30 days, then I'll cancel.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> Amazon is having a -20% sale via coupon code
> Refer to previously posted deal in *this link*
> It's comment #3969
> 
> ...


Have added 2 straps to my cart. Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Another easy to see red flag on eBay is: what's that user's percentage score / satisfied buyers. In this case you would have seen "0%" after the user id. To be safe I won't buy from a seller with no user satisfaction. Clicking further is fine, but "0%" is enough for me.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

fearlessleader said:


> Another easy to see red flag on eBay is: what's that user's percentage score / satisfied buyers. In this case you would have seen "0%" after the user id. To be safe I won't buy from a seller with no user satisfaction. Clicking further is fine, but "0%" is enough for me.


I think it resets to 0 when there are no feedback associated to the account for a certain time (1 year IIRC).


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Found this on Brad's Deals:

Seiko SUR065 - Stainless Steel Quartz Watch $55 Shipped

Exclusively for our readers, this Seiko Men's Dress Watch, which retails for $200, drops from $80 to $55 with the code *BDDRESS55* at Ashford, plus it ships for free. This is the lowest price we could find on this watch by $5. The watch features a stainless steel case, leather band, Japanese quartz movement, and more. There is also no sales tax (except NY).

Seiko Dress SUR065 Men's Watch


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Ottski44 said:


> Found this on Brad's Deals:
> 
> Seiko SUR065 - Stainless Steel Quartz Watch $55 Shipped
> 
> ...


Nice! I ordered one, my first Ashford order too... It's right at the bottom of the wearable size range for me, but it will make a nice dress watch.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DSlocum said:


> Nice! I ordered one, my first Ashford order too... It's right at the bottom of the wearable size range for me, but it will make a nice dress watch.


Pics please when you get it. Really amazing what 55 will buy you.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Well poop, it looks like the SNK809 "deal" I found is indeed too good to be true as the listing has been removed by eBay. Others have posted about this but wanted to close the loop, here's what I know:

At 1:41 AM I got an email from eBay.

Subject:
You may have received messages from a compromised account

Hello devilsbite,
Our records show that you recently contacted or received messages from drozin through eBay's messaging system. We're writing to let you know that an unauthorized third party may have compromised this member's account security. It's important to note that we're unaware of any problems with your account. We recommend the following precautions to help keep you safe...

I haven't received any communication from the seller so find this a little strange. No shipping notification or tracking info either.

The listing has been removed by eBay and shows the following text in my summary:

We had to remove this listing from the site and you're not required to complete the transaction. If you've already sent payment, the sale should process as normal and you don't have anything to worry about. If you have any questions about delivery, please check tracking or contact your seller. If you run into any trouble along the way eBay is here to help. Please visit the Resolution Center to help resolve any problems you may encounter.

Being a positive type of guy I'm giving them four business days (the amount of time they need for handling as noted in the original listing) to send shipping notification. I'm not holding my breath. If no word by Wednesday the 26th I'll be visiting the Resolution Center.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Pics please when you get it. Really amazing what 55 will buy you.


I'll be sure to post a pic in the "What have you got in the mail" sticky when I get it!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Orient Bambino Version 2, Massdrop $99.99 w/free shipping*

*Estimated ship date, September 15, 2015*










Specs

FER2400EW0
FER2400DB0
Orient Caliber 48743 Automatic Movement
Non-hacking and non-handwinding
21,600 bph
Power reserve: 40 hours
Date window at 3 o'clock
Crystal: Domed mineral
Case width: 40.5 mm
Thickness: 11.8 mm
Lug width: 21 mm
Lug to Lug: 46.5 mm
Water resistance: 30 m


----------



## pnjarich (Feb 10, 2015)

Two thoughts from a "lurker."

1. Would all you people giving out helpful tips about how to avoid being scammed please stop it and get back to posting deals?

2. After purchasing the gold tone Bambino on Massdrop, I'm having a hard time resisting something from the latest bunch. Just not sure how many I need. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

^ uh-oh


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Here's a deal for everybody but the annoying tool from a couple of posts back...

Jacob Time has the Hamilton Jazzmaster automatic chronograph, model H32596751, for $988 with coupon code 'FIFTYOFF' at checkout.

I have a very similar version of this watch, but instead of an all-silver case, mine has gold-colored indices. It's a fantastic watch, one of the nicest I've ever bought. Fit and finish out the wazoo. Modified Valjoux 7750 movement. Real wrist presence.

I could be wrong, but I have never seen these Jazzmaster auto chrono models for sale under $1,000 anywhere before.

Hamilton Jazzmaster Automatic Leather Chronograph Mens Watch H32596751


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

pnjarich said:


> Two thoughts from a "lurker."
> 
> 1. Would all you people giving out *helpful tips about how to avoid being scammed *please stop it and get back to posting deals?
> 
> ...


How's your personal view on Bambinos more important to this thread than watch deals scam prevention?
Please explain. I want to understand how your mind works.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Side thought: Why do lurkers think of deals as "milk to be milked". As if everyone should do their best to milk one out. "_More deals less talk_" Like we're in a farm or something... A farm that has no QC lol


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> *Orient Bambino Version 2, Massdrop $99.99 w/free shipping*
> 
> *Estimated ship date, September 15, 2015*
> 
> ...


Still waiting for a blue Bambino 3 deal. Can't justify the +110$ price due to same movement as old Bambinos.






I think I would have bought it for double the price ages ago if the crystal was domed sapphire.


----------



## thedoubledeuce (Aug 6, 2015)

You guys are hilarious. Calling me names for politely suggesting that the high school reunion discussion not be broadcast to hundreds of people in a deal thread. You've shown that you are a very mature community here and you're definitely fostering a civil environment. Do you have your post count tattooed on your forehead? Listed in your resume? Carry on, gentlemen, let's discuss Caitlyn Jenner while we're at it. This is the gossip and disrespect thread, right?


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

God forbid you have to skim though a whole page before a deal comes up. 

Stop and smell the roses, little ones.


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

pnjarich said:


> Two thoughts from a "lurker."
> 
> 1. Would all you people giving out helpful tips about how to avoid being scammed please stop it and get back to posting deals?
> 
> ...


Here's a thought..how about you "lurkers" create your own thread tittled "Deals only, no talk"


----------



## Mog84kupo (Aug 9, 2015)

Jellytime said:


> Here's a thought..how about you "lurkers" create your own thread tittled "Deals only, no talk"


I would have tough that was sarcasm

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedoubledeuce (Aug 6, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Here's a thought.

That's all I've got, I don't have any subsequent thoughts to follow it up with.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

thedoubledeuce said:


> Here's a thought - be civil in your disagreement with my polite suggestion instead of resorting to insults. You would think this was the Little Tyke thread, or something.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Notice: *thedoubledeuce *and *pnjarich* are different accounts for the same person. He defends himself in comment #4053 for being called a _tool._ He recently edited his comment to hide it.

I'm just going to ignore your demand and call you a hypocrite.

First, you ask us "politely" to stop talking. That's oppression.

Then, you proceed to share you thoughts about the Bambino watches, which -in your book- isn't exactly related to deals.

And now, after many pointless comments here, you still haven't unsubscribed like you said you would.

You have shown enough narcissism and hypocrisy here more than anyone could do to his shrink.

Please do us all a favor and simply don't oppress us. It's really against the spirit of this thread.

Going to actively ignore you from this point on. Sorry gentlemen for the annoyance.


----------



## thedoubledeuce (Aug 6, 2015)

I have unsubscribed from the updates. I am still capable of manually checking the thread. Did you know that was an option? 

No, that is not my account, and it's not a good practice to make assumptions. 

Requesting does not equal demanding, and i simply politely requested that the topics of discussion remain loosely tied to the title of the thread. 

Not sure how you get narcissism out of any of my posts. If you feel oppressed from a polite request then I don't think you'll do well in this world. 

From this point on I will actively ignore you as well. Sorry gentlemen for the annoyance. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeblythe (Jun 2, 2015)

Dot a huge discount, but a beautiful watch: http://www.longislandwatch.com/Seiko_SARG011_Watch_p/sarg011.htm

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## pnjarich (Feb 10, 2015)

So, here's the problem...

People (in general, I suppose, not just here on this thread) get so caught up in their own little battles that they can't step back to see reality. In the process, they create their own realities. 

I am not the poster who complained earlier about off-topic posts. My point about being helpful was sarcasm...who in their right mind would call something "helpful" and then knock it? If you didn't get the sarcasm in the first point, the fact that point #2 was also off-topic should have clued you in. Of course, if you actually checked out any of my precious few previous posts, you'd see they were also not deals. 

I'm not about to unsubscribe; I'm know how to turn off notifications and I like a good bargain. I do wish, however, that more people would get a sense of humor or, at least, be less defensive so that they didn't take everything as an attack.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

Jeezz... can't we all just get along? 

WARNING: THIS IS NOT A POST ABOUT DEAL... it's a review of a deal that I found in this thread. So move along some people...

I pulled the trigger on the "Swiss Made" Earnshaw for $199.

Cons: the case finishing could be better, especially on the rose gold bezel where it meets the glass. The movement is strange; it does hack, but say I hack it at the 0 second mark. When I press the crown back, the second hand jumps ahead to the 3 or 4 second mark. So much for "Swiss Made" quality 

Pros: I'm a sucker for skeletonized dial. The best part is you can view how tightly the spring is wound <-- it serves as a power reserve indicator, sort of... I'm a sucker for that too. Applied markers, "matt sunburst silver" dial.. looks great IMHO.

Overall: can't do much worse for $199 shipped to Australia via FedEx. Big thanks to whoever posted this deal. Crossing fingers now the accuracy will hold up (I've had it for a few hours only now).


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Only one color at this price but here it is at $139.

The same model is $192 @ Joma and $208 @ Amazon

http://www.longislandwatch.com/Seiko_SSC093_SSC093K_SSC093P1_Solar_Chronograph_p/ssc093.htm


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

sanriopurin said:


> e.g. if you really want the Alpinist / Cocktail, there's a seller in Rakuten that this forum vouches for positively, at slightly cheaper prices as I recall...


Would you or some kind pm'ing me that info please?

IG: Qbes13


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Seiko3s is who has come up here fairly often. Remember to add about $15 for shipping and if you pay with PayPal that PP charges you 3% currency fee unless you change your preferences to pay with credit Card.

seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: SEIKO mechanical self-winding watch men watch SARB017

For me at that price I buy from Amazon for a few bucks more but easier to deal with in case of problems.

Massdrop price was cheaper from what I remember. Not sure why the negative sentiment towards them from others lately.


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

Seems like Seiko3s has run out of stock of skx007's and skx009's as well. I have also noticed the prices going up in the last couple months.


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

Not a huge discount?! Second cheapest place I can find this watch is on Rakuten for 290 dollars! Correct me if I'm wrong! Seem's like its brand new and not a refurbished or open box model either.

EDIT: just noticed I was looking at the savings price and not the sales price. My bad.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

thedoubledeuce said:


> I have unsubscribed from the updates. I am still capable of manually checking the thread. Did you know that was an option?
> 
> No, that is not my account, and it's not a good practice to make assumptions.
> 
> ...





pnjarich said:


> So, here's the problem...
> 
> People (in general, I suppose, not just here on this thread) get so caught up in their own little battles that they can't step back to see reality. In the process, they create their own realities.
> 
> ...


Can you guys please stop posting irrelevant stuff and get back to posting deals?


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Seppia said:


> Can you guys please stop posting irrelevant stuff and get back to posting deals?


Hey now, they aren't supposed to be the ones posting deals. That is our job! They just sit back, lurk, and tell us to get back to work every now and then.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Can you guys quit posting these deals? They are getting in the way of the debates. 

Sheesh.. other people's children.


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks like a good deal for the SKA369, SKA371, and SKA413. Amazon sells it for 200 dollars so its a $20 dollar discount. Skywatches has it for $185 but I would rather get it from Massdrop.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-...tm_term=Community - Audiophile - MAU (Active)


----------



## thedoubledeuce (Aug 6, 2015)

Shmaiz3r, I see you edited your post. I thought he was referring to me, because I was reading through all the posts and being called a "hall monitor", "scammer", and a child. Thought the "tool" insult was hurled at me too. Misunderstanding the recipient of a vague comment doesn't mean I'm suddenly the same person, lol. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

thedoubledeuce said:


> Shmaiz3r, I see you edited your post. I thought he was referring to me, because I was reading through all the posts and being called a "hall monitor", "scammer", and a child. Thought the "tool" insult was hurled at me too. Misunderstanding the recipient of a vague comment doesn't mean I'm suddenly the same person, lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I don't know you from Adam, but you haven't painted yourself in a very positive light. You're a non-contributing "lurker" who gets upset when a thread to which you've provided no relevant content momentarily goes off topic and chastise participating members for a slight detour on the discussion.
You've written more about this thread going off topic than on any other topic on these fora. Why don't you sit a couple play out there, champ? Go back to lurking, it'll be a better experience for everyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## thedoubledeuce (Aug 6, 2015)

Sure, after it was made clear to me that off-topic discussion is encouraged, because after all this is a forum, right? 

Of course I realize you're only trying to deflect attention from the real issue, which is that your community treats new members who make polite suggestions with disrespect. 

I have seen said polite suggestion called "oppression" and "chastisement". If this is representative of the community on this forum then I will absolutely delete my account. Then again I feel it's simply an immature vocal minority, evidenced at least in part by the multiple 'likes' that my initial polite suggestion received. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

thedoubledeuce said:


> Sure, after it was made clear to me that off-topic discussion is encouraged, because after all this is a forum, right?
> 
> Of course I realize you're only trying to deflect attention from the real issue, which is that your community treats new members who make polite suggestions with disrespect.
> 
> I have seen said polite suggestion called "oppression" and "chastisement". If this is representative of the community on this forum then I will absolutely delete my account. Then again I feel it's simply an immature vocal minority, evidenced at least in part by the multiple 'likes' that my initial polite suggestion received.


I won't speak for the other members, but it's somewhat off putting when a newbie who hasn't yet contributed anything of substance or even actively participated in the community presumes to make "suggestions" about the tone and norms of a community.

The Internet is vast, and you'll probably find another community that better suits your needs. In particular, if you want to focus solely on deals, you're better off subscribing to one of the deal websites like dealmoon.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Can you guys quit posting about not posting deals and get back to posting about other people posting, or not posting, about things other than and/or including but not limited to deals?


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

DSlocum said:


> Can you guys quit posting these deals? They are getting in the way of the debates.
> 
> Sheesh.. other people's children.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

thedoubledeuce said:


> Of course I realize you're only trying to deflect attention from the real issue, which is that your community treats new members who make polite suggestions with disrespect.


What if their polite suggestion is disrespectful?

Here ya go: Slickdeals: The Best Deals, Coupons, Promo Codes & Discounts Search "watch." Repeat multiple times per day.

But be careful. Don't scroll down past the initially posted deals. People there also *gasp* _talk about them_!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

thedoubledeuce said:


> Sure, after it was made clear to me that off-topic discussion is encouraged, because after all this is a forum, right?
> If this is representative of the community on this forum then I will absolutely delete my account.


Yes and yes please. Don't forget to count the likes the other posts received in retort to yours.


----------



## thedoubledeuce (Aug 6, 2015)

The discussion being held had absolutely nothing to do with deals or else I wouldn't have said anything. However, I see now that I was so flagrantly wrong for making a suggestion without first raising my post count, so I will forgo any further suggestions. New people can't have good ideas! What a joke. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

thedoubledeuce said:


> The discussion being held had absolutely nothing to do with deals or else I wouldn't have said anything. However, I see now that I was so flagrantly wrong for making a suggestion without first raising my post count, so I will forgo any further suggestions. New people can't have good ideas! What a joke.


So far, I count 9 posts you've made in this thread, and not a deal to be found among them. Pretty hypocritical, don't you think?

Why don't you quit while you're behind? You're only digging the hole you are standing in deeper at this point.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

To try and make up for my last deal posted being a scam here's a great deal for only $0.99!

Sorry, it's not a watch but I thought it might help out a few members.

31 Ways to Not be a .........


----------



## thedoubledeuce (Aug 6, 2015)

As I already said, you all have told me repeatedly that this is a forum and every thread in a forum is for any and all discussions on any topic at any time. So here we are! I have learned the error of my small-minded one-track ways. 

If your perception is that I'm in a hole then of course you're entitled to that. I disagree and uphold my belief that the community has initiated this conversation with blatant disrespect. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

thedoubledeuce said:


> As I already said, you all have told me repeatedly that this is a forum and every thread in a forum is for any and all discussions on any topic at any time. So here we are! I have learned the error of my small-minded one-track ways.


Just so I understand how you operate in life&#8230;you see behavior you don't like, so after expressing your disapproval and being rebuffed, you join in the behavior? That's an interesting personal philosophy.

Keep shoveling, buddy!

Back to the deals...

I'm unfamiliar with Russian watches and movements, but is this an actual 24-hour counter for $300?








TouchOfModern has this one and a bunch of others from this brand I don't know anything about.


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

Woot has some Victorinox watches: Swiss Army Watches - Woot

I haven't checked to see if these are a deal compared to other places, but I thought I'd share just in case.


----------



## thedoubledeuce (Aug 6, 2015)

Just so I understand how you operate in life... somebody changes their opinion and converts to your own, and then you call them a hypocrite? That's an interesting personal philosophy.

Back to the deals...

The Woot Victorinox model 241337 that's on sale for $409 is $429 on Amazon, so it looks like a decent price but not a steal. Also, Woot charges $5 shipping and Amazon is free.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

JamesWWIII said:


> Just so I understand how you operate in life&#8230;you see behavior you don't like, so after expressing your disapproval and being rebuffed, you join in the behavior? That's an interesting personal philosophy.
> 
> Keep shoveling, buddy!
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that. I have been looking for a Gagarin for a while and it seems like a good price.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

CMA22inc said:


> Thanks for posting that. I have been looking for a Gagarin for a while and it seems like a good price.


SILENCE!!! MAY I SEE YOUR DEAL PAPERS, PLEASE?! :-d


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> SILENCE!!! MAY I SEE YOUR DEAL PAPERS, PLEASE?! :-d


SILENCE! I KEEEEL YOU!










Jeff Dunham slays me


----------



## snoboardp (Apr 15, 2015)

DSlocum said:


> SILENCE! I KEEEEL YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SILENCE! DEAL POSTING!

Orient capital quartz for $79

www.orientwatchusa.com/blog/2015/08/4351/

Looks like similar prices at other retailers but this is valid on all colors


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

(Steps to Soup Na2i's table, silently hands slip over sneeze guard.)

LePerfect's eBay site has good prices on Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angel watches right now.

The CZAT8020-03L World Chronograph is $249.99. That's $50 below Jomashop.

Citizen Eco Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph Blue Leather Mens Watch | eBay

The JY0040-59L Skyhawk A-T is $299.99. That's $60 below the next-closest. This has radio-controlled time and alarm, among other features. Big, though, 45mm case diameter.

Citizen Men&apos;s JY0040 59L Blue Angels Skyhawk A T Stainless Steel Eco Drive Watch 013205082863 | eBay

Warning, though: Their prices on other Citizen models do not seem to be as good as Joma or some other gray market sites.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

thedoubledeuce said:


> Sure, after it was made clear to me that off-topic discussion is encouraged, because after all this is a forum, right?
> 
> Of course I realize you're only trying to deflect attention from the real issue, which is that your community treats new members who make polite suggestions with disrespect.
> 
> ...


Allow me to break this down Crayola style. You're at a cocktail party. Everyone is having a good time, but you, you're standing in the corner with your back against the wall, speaking to nobody, but watching everything. Finally, you notice that the group of guys near you, whose conversation you had been listening in on from the corner, shifted their focus momentarily from watch deals to something else. You walk up, and without even so much as introducing yourself, make a remark about how you've been sitting on that wall listening for watch deals all this time, and are now displeased that their focus has strayed.

Now in reality, this situation goes one of two ways. First, everyone decides that the new dude is just socially awkward, and they slowly filter away one by one to get away from the odd guy. Second, and more likely, one of them is going to look you in the eye and ask "Who the hell do you think you are?"

After all, you were not participating in their conversation at all. You barged in, and by no means did you make a polite suggestion. You walked into a group of people that you did not know, interrupted their conversation, and made a demand. I've lived all over this world, and that type of behavior is not received well anywhere.

Amazingly though, the less confrontational people were the first to respond when you so rudely entered our conversation. Only when you persisted did the more vocal ones get involved.

Now, if things don't make sense putting it in this context, then please delete both of your accounts when you leave. Nobody at this cocktail party is going to miss you.


----------



## drewcandraw (Dec 15, 2014)

worththewrist have you seen any interesting pilot deals or any handwinding watches that are in 40-42mm range as your pretty good at finding stuff? my ADD is getting to me and I want something new to replace the monster I got last month from that amazon deal.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

sanriopurin said:


> Jeezz... can't we all just get along?
> 
> WARNING: THIS IS NOT A POST ABOUT DEAL... it's a review of a deal that I found in this thread. So move along some people...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post here. This got me looking at Earnshaw today. As it turns out, here in the US, Amazon is absolutely the way to go on these. I noticed that Thomas Earnshaw sells watches on their site. However, if you go to Amazon, they are selling there too for often less than half what they sell for on their site. Most of their watches on Amazon at $124.97 to $150.97, and they all seem to be free shipping under Prime. I just searched for "Earnshaw" and found at least three pages worth.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

drewcandraw said:


> worththewrist have you seen any interesting pilot deals or any handwinding watches that are in 40-42mm range as your pretty good at finding stuff? my ADD is getting to me and I want something new to replace the monster I got last month from that amazon deal.


Handwinder deals seem hard to come by.

I'll keep my eye out for pilot watches. Should have some time to dig this weekend. Any particular price range?


----------



## thedoubledeuce (Aug 6, 2015)

Correct me if I'm wrong but typically a cocktail party does not involve a dedicated topic of discussion. A closer analogy would be that we are in a meeting discussing our new watch, and Jim and Tim are having a side conversation about their high school years. To my tiny little brain I thought there were plenty of other areas (or PM!) to discuss off-topic other than the thread specifically marked "bargain thread" with the intent for users to subscribe for notifications.

My suggestion was absolutely polite - and it was not a demand. Here, let me re-post it for you, in case you forgot how polite it was:

"Gentlemen, there are a ton of people subscribed to this thread for the bargain posts. Can we keep extraneous discussion to a minimum? Just my two cents. Thanks"

If you've lived all over the world but your skin is so thin that you view that as a disrespectful demand then I don't know how you've made it thus far in life.


----------



## drewcandraw (Dec 15, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Handwinder deals seem hard to come by.
> 
> I'll keep my eye out for pilot watches. Should have some time to dig this weekend. Any particular price range?


150-200 if possible, if its higher not a problem. Will sell the seiko monster i got to make room for a new watch. thanks for the help


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

From earlier discussion in this thread, I know there's mixed feelings about KS opportunities. However, if you're "game" (and like the styles, of course!), you can still get in on the Early Bird Special for Air Blue Watches at $190: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/451890313/air-blue-pilot-watches QUOTE=drewcandraw;19392674]150-200 if possible, if its higher not a problem. Will sell the seiko monster i got to make room for a new watch. thanks for the help [/QUOTE]


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

As long as we are posting irrelevant stuff.. I wish I had shoe horn hands!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I like turtles.


----------



## unwatched (Mar 11, 2008)

RyanD said:


> I like turtles.


Can we please get back to just posting turtle bargains?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Glycine Watch Sale - 64% to 67% OFF MSRP Sharkstores.com - Daily Deal*

Example: *Glycine Incursore 3873.19SL LB* for Men Black/Cream Dial Sapphire Crystal 200M Watch

*$749 ($200 lower than Amazon)

*















*

*


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the backside...


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

thedoubledeuce said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but typically a cocktail party does not involve a dedicated topic of discussion. A closer analogy would be that we are in a meeting discussing our new watch, and Jim and Tim are having a side conversation about their high school years. To my tiny little brain I thought there were plenty of other areas (or PM!) to discuss off-topic other than the thread specifically marked "bargain thread" with the intent for users to subscribe for notifications.
> 
> My suggestion was absolutely polite - and it was not a demand. Here, let me re-post it for you, in case you forgot how polite it was:
> 
> ...


Hi,

I will try to help you a bit here with your awkward start...here is what I guess is acceptable for a post here.

1-Deals (obviously)
2-Comments on the said deal ( good, bad, scam, better price here, etc)
3-Review of an item that was previously posted here as a deal (good, bad, etc)
4-Irrelevant but funny stuff if you follow the thread for a long time (lots of inside jokes going on)

Now, we are not a dedicated deal or coupon site, this is a watch forum so expect watch pictures, straps, etc and not only deals.

For my part, I noted that the 29$ SNK809 on ebay might be a scam because I was almost scammed in a similar way a few years ago. I had to raise a flag and share this bit of info here to maybe help a few guys not waste their time and money. Sure, it slowed the flow of deals being posted but I feel it was the right thing to do.

Now, enjoy and relax, watch collecting is a supposedly a hobby for gentlemen, so act like one!

Cheers!

S.


----------



## thedoubledeuce (Aug 6, 2015)

Hey look, an informative post that didn't resort to insults, but rather helped teach the newcomer something about the community! Thanks! I would imagine this is a better way to foster the growth of watch enthusiasts, rather than running them off with disrespect. If only there were more gentlemen like yourself.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

taike said:


> I like the backside...


A lot of men do.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

thedoubledeuce said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but typically a cocktail party does not involve a dedicated topic of discussion. A closer analogy would be that we are in a meeting discussing our new watch, and Jim and Tim are having a side conversation about their high school years. To my tiny little brain I thought there were plenty of other areas (or PM!) to discuss off-topic other than the thread specifically marked "bargain thread" with the intent for users to subscribe for notifications.
> 
> My suggestion was absolutely polite - and it was not a demand. Here, let me re-post it for you, in case you forgot how polite it was:
> 
> ...


Stick around. Not all of us a experts in extracting tone from printed text. You see value in the thread and decided to comment on the non-deal chatter. Good idea and it has been recommended before. Problem is, once you see it a few times, it becomes an annoyance. Some of us just ignore it and move on. Others like to educate new posters on proper forum etiquette. Others don't even read the OP before ready, fire & aim kicks-in.

I post here so I can spend my $.02 here.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> *Glycine Watch Sale - 64% to 67% OFF MSRP Sharkstores.com - Daily Deal*
> 
> Example: *Glycine Incursore 3873.19SL LB* for Men Black/Cream Dial Sapphire Crystal 200M Watch
> 
> ...


I bought a watch from them about a year ago. It was a bit of a hassle and this watch is 10x the cost so I'm just noting my problems to the forum. I did, on the end, get the watch as-described.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## russianbear (Jul 17, 2015)

got the Glycine Incursore in full black a few month ago. Love it. Same deal.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

RyanD said:


> I like turtles.


You talking Seiko cushion case or Certina? I picked up a couple nice Certinas off deals posted here.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

I like the Certina turtle. Other turtles not so much.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> A lot of men do.


Sheep Kiwi? lol. ;-)

Ita


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Ita said:


> Sheep Kiwi? lol. ;-)
> 
> Ita


Don't knock it until you've tried it...


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Thanks for the post here. This got me looking at Earnshaw today. As it turns out, here in the US, Amazon is absolutely the way to go on these. I noticed that Thomas Earnshaw sells watches on their site. However, if you go to Amazon, they are selling there too for often less than half what they sell for on their site. Most of their watches on Amazon at $124.97 to $150.97, and they all seem to be free shipping under Prime. I just searched for "Earnshaw" and found at least three pages worth.


Just be aware that, as far as I know, Earnshaw's watches either feature Japanese or Chinese movement.

The "Beagle" model is different because it has a Swiss Made movement, and meets enough manufacturing standards to warrant the "Swiss Made" stamp on the dial.
Earnshaw Beagle Watch Review: Affordable Skeleton Automatic | aBlogtoWatch

I didn't REALLY search hard in Amazon admittedly, but the one "Beagle" I could find there is listed at $500+

EDIT: roughly 20 hours into ownership, the watch runs 14 seconds quick. So it's more or less "about there" for accuracy (I have 2824s and Miyotas which run worse than that).


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> *
> *
> 
> 
> ...





taike said:


> I like the backside...


You better. Because that dial is rough-looking, like a member of the Seattle Seahawks designed it while trying to sack Tom Brady. The case back is nice and handsome. But not really worth paying $749, at least to me.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

_EDIT: In Stock! -- NOT 1 IN STOCK, sorry-_









*Citizen Avion AO9030-21E* for *61$* including shipping, by using coupon *HEAT2015*

Cheapest I've seen is 95$

-Here's a short review from a fellow member-

LINK TO BUY

note: I might be wrong, but you won't get Citizen warranty.. Only 2y website warranty.

EDIT: I tested the deal again, and it's now 61$ instead of 66$ [screenie]


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> _Only 1 in stock_
> 
> View attachment 5085922
> 
> ...


$71, but I give you A for effort.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

jmarkpatton said:


> As long as we are posting irrelevant stuff.. I wish I had shoe horn hands!


I want a shoehorn, the kind with teeth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

taike said:


> $71, but I give you A for effort.


I tested the coupon again, and it's even cheaper than I posted lol.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> I tested the coupon again, and it's even cheaper than I posted lol.
> 
> View attachment 5086418


Oops, my bad. Sorry for pulling a doubledeuce. Looks like I need to restrict myself to certain threads once I start hitting the bottle on a Friday night.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Unisex 38mm Quartz Chrono Fossil ES2198

63$ w/ free shipping-- Seems off by 11$ than anyone else.. Not a large discount, but 10 bucks is 10 bucks ;-)

It has 88 reviews on Amazon with 4.5 stars, and the 18mm bracelet has straight ends -winkwink









LINK TO WATCH

USE COUPON *RMN10*

I honestly opted out cuz 2blingY4me lol


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

taike said:


> Oops, my bad. Sorry for pulling a doubledeuce. Looks like I need to restrict myself to certain threads once I start hitting the bottle on a Friday night.


We really need to give it a break. I honestly think we got off by the wrong foot.. me especially.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Ita said:


> Sheep Kiwi? lol. ;-)


Us Kiwis live in hope that one day the Aussies will combine their collective IQ into a double digit figure and come up with a new joke


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Us Kiwis live in hope that one day the Aussies will combine their collective IQ into a double digit figure and come up with a new joke


First they need to score more than 60 without getting all out.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Sevenmack said:


> You better. Because that dial is rough-looking, like a member of the Seattle Seahawks designed it while trying to sack Tom Brady. The case back is nice and handsome. But not really worth paying $749, at least to me.


Are you saying it's a "butter face"?


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

yoginasser said:


> Are you saying it's a "butter face"?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford has the Edox Grand Ocean GMT model 93004-3-AIN for $688 with coupon code 'AFFOCEAN688'

That looks to be about $500 clear of anybody else, so that's a helluva deal.

Nice-looking watch, but I'm not a big fan of open date wheels like that.

Edox Grand Ocean 93004-3-AIN Men's Watch


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

drewcandraw said:


> 150-200 if possible, if its higher not a problem. Will sell the seiko monster i got to make room for a new watch. thanks for the help


Hand-wind + pilot watch + your price range makes me think Ticino. Have you checked them out?

Sizzlin Watches has this one with sapphire crystal for $149.99, but 44mm









Sizzlin' Watches: TICINO 44mm Vintage Hand Wind Pilot Watch w/ A 6497 Movement

They have a 44mm hand-wind pilot chronograph watch too that looks kinda nice. $274.99

Sizzlin' Watches: TICINO 44mm Vintage Hand Wind Pilot Chronograph Watch









Long Island Watch has the hand-winding Laco Nurnberg Type B dial, 42mm, for $475. Not sure if that's a deal. It has a Miyota movement, but the thing I like about Laco (I have one of their Miyota automatic fliegers) is that they were one of the 5 original German watchmakers to make the real pilot's watches in WWII.

Laco Nurnberg Type B Dial Hand Wind, Mechanical Pilot Watch #861755


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

DSlocum said:


> Can you guys quit posting these deals? They are getting in the way of the debates.
> 
> Sheesh.. other people's children.


Was that sarcasm?


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> Was that sarcasm?


Me? Be sarcastic? :-s

:-| Why I oughta......

:-d


----------



## isnoface (Oct 24, 2010)

Ai yi yi. Somehow I don't think we've heard the last from thedoubledeuce and I'm pretty sure he is responsible for 90% of off topic posts in this thread at this point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

isnoface said:


> Ai yi yi. Somehow I don't think we've heard the last from thedoubledeuce and I'm pretty sure he is responsible for 90% of off topic posts in this thread at this point.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Back to the deals!!!!


----------



## thedoubledeuce (Aug 6, 2015)

Just a reminder that the version 2 bambino is now $99 on massdrop; series FER2400 in cream or black.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-bambino-v2-watch

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Orient Capital on sale at the Automatic Watches | Orient Watch USA website. Use code SCHOOLED to get a Captial for only 79.00

Deal ends tomorrow.

Wish it was bigger, I would get one for myself.


----------



## thedoubledeuce (Aug 6, 2015)

Alright James, calm down. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## russianbear (Jul 17, 2015)

Touch of Modern has Rolex Datejust's today going for $2600 and so on. I wouldn't get an entry Rolex, but if you want one, head there.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Camel camel says amazon has the Wilton for 199.00 
I am busy and cannot look.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

nello said:


> Camel camel says amazon has the Wilton for 199.00
> I am busy and cannot look.


True. Only 2 in stock from Amazon. Ashford has the same price on Amazon, which may be better due to sales tax.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

RyanD said:


> True. Only 2 in stock from Amazon. Ashford has the same price on Amazon, which may be better due to sales tax.


Cool. Glad someone found it. I was making a bunch of phone calls.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

nello said:


> Cool. Glad someone found it. I was making a bunch of phone calls.


I'd buy one, but I already have one. You can't do much better for $200. I get a lot of compliments on mine.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomadeals today has the Sevenfriday Industrial Engines Grey and White Dial Automatic SFR-P3-3 for $895.

The next-best price I see is $1,100.

If anyone is looking for something a little different ...

JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

nello said:


> Camel camel says amazon has the Wilton for 199.00
> I am busy and cannot look.


I've not heard of "Wilton" before. Searching Amazon and Ashford had no joy. I take it that its just a specially loved Precisionist? What's special about it?


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Raymond Weil Men's 4878-ST-00268 Don Giovanni Rectangular Case Automatic Movement Watch*










http://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-li...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ

$677.79 
*Used - Good*

_small scratches on the body. visible scratches on the watch band. small damage on packaging._


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

fearlessleader said:


> I've not heard of "Wilton" before. Searching Amazon and Ashford had no joy. I take it that its just a specially loved Precisionist? What's special about it?


Not the 199.00 price. 
@220.00 is still a good deal on this watch. Well liked in F71. Beautiful dial. Great movement.
Bulova Men's 96B183 Precisionist Chronograph Watch
Looked like it had refer link crap in the address so I removed it. Do a search with that model number.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> *Raymond Weil Men's 4878-ST-00268 Don Giovanni Rectangular Case Automatic Movement Watch*


Such a powerful looking watch, but..._
*Water Resistant to 30 Meters*
_
Small things like this could "nope" a buyer the [email protected]&* out of the deal.

I'm sure RW had '_strong reasons_' not to increase WR


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Areatrend's Ebay and Amazon store has the Seiko SNZH53 for $121 delivered. That's a pretty decent deal and fills the space in my collection for a blue dial diver. Hope it's as nice in person as the pics


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*$139.00 * Bulova Men's Precisionist Campton Watch - Only $139 + Free Shipping w/Promo Code "1SPRECISION139″ Ashford.com

Apply Promo Code "1SPRECISION139" At Checkout


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> *$139.00 * Bulova Men's Precisionist Campton Watch - Only $139 + Free Shipping w/Promo Code "1SPRECISION139″ Ashford.com
> 
> Apply Promo Code "1SPRECISION139" At Checkout


Wonder if that has the smooth seconds movement?


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

fearlessleader said:


> I've not heard of "Wilton" before. Searching Amazon and Ashford had no joy. I take it that its just a specially loved Precisionist? What's special about it?


The sumptuous dial. The sweeping second hand. The Arabic numerals. Just plain handsome. Here are some photos:


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

City74 said:


> Wonder if that has the smooth seconds movement?


Hi,

IIRC, all Bulova Precisionist quartz movements are smooth sweeping.

S.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

HauteLook has some decent prices on pre-owned watches considering they come with a 2-year warranty. Seamaster automatic for $1500. Speedmaster automatic for $1900.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gah! I have a few hundred dollars squirming to be spent in PayPal, and this watch has grabbed me by the shirt collars...

Fortis Official Cosmonauts B-42 Automatic, model 647.10.11.L01, for $855 with promo code 'CART20'

It's less than half what it's selling for anywhere else. It's less than it's selling for _used_ on eBay.

Fortis Official Cosmonauts Automatic Black Dial Black Leather Men's Men's Watch 6471011L01 - Fortis - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop














I'm trying to talk myself out of it. It would serve the same role in my rotation -- sporty black dial -- already served well by the Alpina Extreme Sailing, which I've been trying to find more wrist time for as it is.

I have a Ventus Caspian pilot chrono on the way.

It's 15mm thick, and I don't like them that thick generally.

The other side is winning.

It's beautiful. Awesome. Great deal. I'm a space and science nut and this gets my space watch out of the way a couple thousand under a Speedy Pro. It and the Alpina are enough different in look and theme (one's nautical, one's a pilot watch) that having both shouldn't be overlap. I have somehow ended up with way too many stick indices watches, and would love an Arabic number dial so well-executed.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gah! I have a few hundred dollars squirming to be spent in PayPal, and this watch has grabbed me by the shirt collars...
> 
> Fortis Official Cosmonauts B-42 Automatic, model 647.10.11.L01, for $855 with promo code 'CART20'
> 
> ...


Do you want me to talk you out of it?

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Do you want me to talk you out of it?


Do it, man!

I could use that PayPal money to buy my kid a new bed.

Then again, I could rock that awesome watch and he can stay sleeping in his crib until he's too big to be put in or out of it anymore.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Do it, man!
> 
> I could use that PayPal money to buy my kid a new bed.
> 
> Then again, I could rock that awesome watch and he can stay sleeping in his crib until he's too big to be put in or out of it anymore.


The Fortis will never be a Speedy Pro. It will never have been on an Apollo mission. It will never have the kind of history that the Speedy Pro has. The Fortis will not scratch your itch for a Speedy Pro. How do I know this? Because I too want a Speedy Pro. It is the only Omega that I've ever really longed for, and the longing never seems to stop.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesGee (Aug 23, 2015)

If someone could hooks me up with an decently priced Alpinist that would be rad. Would you mind pointing me towards that seller?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

jamesGee said:


> If someone could hooks me up with an decently priced Alpinist that would be rad. Would you mind pointing me towards that seller?


Best price I see is Seiko 3s via Rakuten Global. About $324 shipped to U.S.

It says they're accepting coupons, but I see no coupon codes online, nor do I see where in their checkout process to add a coupon code.

seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: SEIKO mechanical self-winding watch men watch SARB017


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Let's get it back on topic folks. Complaining about side-bar conversations only adds to the number of side-bar conversations. It quickly becomes a self licking ice cream cone.

Stop the madness!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Do it, man!
> 
> I could use that PayPal money to buy my kid a new bed.
> 
> Then again, I could rock that awesome watch and he can stay sleeping in his crib until he's too big to be put in or out of it anymore.


It's in leather.. So no thick/screwed/solid/hefty/4micro/~150$ bracelet for you... And imo, this watch would look shameful on any leather strap.

Case is 44mm and quite thick, so it won't really fit the formal/classy look imo.. I have 7" wrist, and even though I like my 42mm watches, I often give them the cold shoulder for the sake of my functionality in that busy day, and sometimes to look less douche-y when meeting new people. I know that's about ME, but I don't think 44mm thick case will give you a very different feeling.

Double ARed crystal..-- Have you owned a double ARed before? It sure looks cool in first year, but with given time it will look smudgy and scratchy all over due to the outer coating.

Finally, as Mr. RidingDonkeys stated.. It ain't a speedy.. And it never skipped outer atmosphere... I'd wish if it didn't have that space logo on the back.. It's cheap acting and dishonesty in my humble opinion.

Please don't hate me.. It took sometime to gather some critique points for this watch. I did it for you. Because you asked for it, and most importantly because I think I owe you for your efforts in this thread.

--- But it's your decision, and your money... If you dig it, get it.... I'ms partial to this style, but I honestly wouldn't get this Fortis for 150$ due to the big case and dishonest logo. It simply won't get wrist time.

cheers buddy

EDIT: Last personal note -- The two triangles in the date window are out of place imo. These little things tend to bug me, scratch my brains until I get rid of the watch.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*$39.99 * Pulsar Men's PF3547 Business Collection Chronograph Two Tone Black Ion Finish Stainless Steel Watch - BlingDaily.com









Features:


Brand Name: Pulsar
Collection: Business Collection
Model number: PF3547
Dial window material type: Hardlex
Clasp: Deployment clasp with push button
Case material: Stainless steel
Case diameter: 36 millimeters
Band material: Stainless steel
Band length: Men's
Band Color: Black
Dial color: Black
Bezel material: Black-ion-plated-stainless-steel
Bezel Function: Stationary
Calendar: Date
Special Features: Alarm Chronograph
1/5th Second Stopwatch records elapsed time upto 60 minutes
Split time measurement
Movement: Japanese-quartz
Water resistant depth: 165 Feet
Includes Manufacturers Gift Box


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Victorinox 241526 $739.99 + $5 shipping* (+ state tax - YMMV) *Woot.com 
$55 less than Amazon*









Watch Information
Brand, Seller, or Collection NameVictorinoxModel number241526Part Number241526Item ShapeRoundDial window material type﻿Anti reflective sapphireDisplay TypeAnalogClaspleather-deployant-buckleCase materialStainless steelCase diameter44 millimetersCase Thickness15 millimetersBand Materialleather calfskinBand lengthMen's StandardBand width23 millimetersBand ColorGreyDial colorGreyBezel materialStainless steelBezel function﻿StationaryCalendar﻿DateSpecial featuresSecond hand, Luminous, ChronographItem weight1.1 PoundsMovement﻿Swiss automaticWater resistant depth330 Feet


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Aiwatch GT08+* Bluetooth Smart Watch Single SIM Phone with Dialer 
*$35.79* w/ Free Shipping










*Main Features: *
*SIM card / Bluetooth phone call(Bluetooth v3.0) / answer*
You can dial or answer a phone call from your wrist watch 
*Messaging*
Effortlessly send/receive messages to have a good interaction with your friends
*Phonebook / call log / message/ music sync*
Easily realize information Synchronization with your universal smart phone, more convenient to users
*Music playing*
Enjoy splendid music anywhere and anytime 
*0.3M pix camera *
You can freely take phone by using the camera of the watch or remote control your universal smart phone
*1.54 inch TFT HD LCD touch screen, 240x240 pixels*
Best suitable screen size with high definition picture displaying gives you great experience
*Sleep monitoring*
Carefully monitor your sleep quality 
*Pedometer*
Record the steps you take and count the distance to make you fully control your sports 
*Sedentary reminder*
Develop scientific habits and effectively resist sub-health.
*Anti-lost / finding phone*
When the Bluetooth is disconnected or the phone is out of the Bluetooth distance, the watch will alert
*Remote control phone camera*
Effortless realize remote control and record every wonderful moment with any angle
*HiFi function*
*Super soft rubber band *
Adopts high quality rubber material which is super soft and comfortable to wear
*Compatibility: Compatible with iOS and Android smart phones*
*Note:* 1.This phone will only work with GSM networks: GSM850/900/1800/1900MHz


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Coach Sydney Women's Watch - *Only $65* + Free Shipping w/Promo Code "1SSYDNEY65″! Ashford.com*REDEMPTION DETAILS*
Apply Promo Code "*1SSYDNEY65*" At Checkout. (I'm not sure if this works for just the yellow model, or for all of them.)


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

Anyone mention the sarb033/035 on massdrop for $270? 
So far looks $30 less than anywhere else I've found.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Not sure how much of a deal this one is, it just caught my attention because this was the cheapest ETA 2824-2 watch that I have seen in a long time. This one even has a screw down crown so I would trust the 100m WR rating on it. Not sure what the lugs look like s0 not sure if straps are an option, I added a close up for those of you that are interested.

$234 @ THEWATCHERY with coupon
If you use Be Frugal you can bring your cost down to $206

https://www.thewatchery.com/detail....s_variance_id=282993&promotion_code=CBD282993


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This is a HUGE chunk of steel but it has the Precisionist Movement and 300m WR from known brand

$169

http://www.amazon.com/Bulova-98B167-CATAMOUNT-Sporty-dress/dp/B0088BN3IE/ref=sr_1_1?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1440439719&sr=1-1&keywords=Bulova+CatamountThis one is actually cheaper on Amazon without the bracelet

http://www.amazon.com/Bulova-98B166...d=1440439719&sr=1-3&keywords=Bulova+Catamount


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Timex T49985

$50

https://www.pricefalls.com/product/...e=&network=g&gclid=CKunyamcwscCFZBcfgodce4IJA


----------



## twity2000 (Dec 5, 2014)

i bought it, but they cancelled the order today, just out of stock. Waiting they refund my money.

Not serious.



shmaiz3r said:


> _EDIT: In Stock! -- NOT 1 IN STOCK, sorry-_
> 
> View attachment 5085922
> 
> ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Last one for the morning....I had a lot of time on my hands this weekend trying to fix a broken hard drive....

Bulova, Precisionist Movement, 300M WR, cushion case










$160 @ Amazon

Amazon.com: Bulova Men's 98B224 Precisionist Analog Display Japanese Quartz White Watch: Bulova: Watches


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Orient Bambino for $85 on Amazon - Lightning Deal

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00T9KBT2K


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Ashford is running a sale on Hamiltons. I've never seen the gray dial Hamilton Khaki Pilot this low. $479.
http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/h...ot-auto/H64425585.pid?nid=cpg_cat470122&so=67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanPatrick said:


> Ashford is running a sale on Hamiltons. I've never seen the gray dial Hamilton Khaki Pilot this low. $479.
> Hamilton Khaki Aviation H64425585 Men's Watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


You need to get on Slickdeals. It was $399 there recently.

Hamilton Men's Khaki Aviation Pilot Automatic Watch - Slickdeals.net


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> Last one for the morning....I had a lot of time on my hands this weekend trying to fix a broken hard drive....
> 
> Bulova, Precisionist Movement, 300M WR, cushion case
> 
> ...


The Big Blue is a great watch at a great price. Hasn't been that low since before Father's Day (when Amazon sold out).


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Got my Ashord purchase in... quick shipping, classy packaging, well worth the $55. One of the thinnest I own at 8.5mm


----------



## Le Vin (Jul 5, 2011)

OOasis said:


> Anyone mention the sarb033/035 on massdrop for $270?
> So far looks $30 less than anywhere else I've found.


Looking at it. Some Rakuten sellers come close, but its lowest I can find it. Really tempted right now.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> You need to get on Slickdeals. It was $399 there recently.
> 
> Hamilton Men's Khaki Aviation Pilot Automatic Watch - Slickdeals.net


Wow. That's less than I've seen them sell for used.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

RyanPatrick said:


> Wow. That's less than I've seen them sell for used.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


Yeah. From the guy trying to sell a used one. :-(
Time to cut my losses. Only thing I have going for me is it's been the 39mm version on sale lately, not my 46. But this explains why I can't sell mine for hundreds less than I paid this spring. :-O

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

That has a happened enough for me that I'm a little gun shy right now on larger purchases. One of the reasons that I am going to the Dallas GTG is so that I might have a chance to see in person some of the watches that I want to buy but aren't sure it will work for me personally without trying it on.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Yeah. From the guy trying to sell a used one. :-(
> Time to cut my losses. Only thing I have going for me is it's been the 39mm version on sale lately, not my 46. But this explains why I can't sell mine for hundreds less than I paid this spring. :-O
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Yeah, you can't sell based on what you pay. Usually you are going to lose some money, but once in awhile you make some. It all evens out in the end. Most importantly, you end up with some cash to get the watch (or something else) that you really want.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Not sure how much of a deal this one is, it just caught my attention because this was the cheapest ETA 2824-2 watch that I have seen in a long time. This one even has a screw down crown so I would trust the 100m WR rating on it. Not sure what the lugs look like s0 not sure if straps are an option, I added a close up for those of you that are interested.
> 
> $234 @ THEWATCHERY with coupon
> If you use Be Frugal you can bring your cost down to $206


That is a good price, but for me Momo is a no-no.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Totoro66 said:


> Yeah, you can't sell based on what you pay. Usually you are going to lose some money, but once in awhile you make some. It all evens out in the end. Most importantly, you end up with some cash to get the watch (or something else) that you really want.


Oh, I know. But it's out of the ordinary for this one because it's a HUGE amount of money in so little time for a watch that's barely been worn. I think the issue isn't the prices being low, it's that I paid too much. LOL

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mech4niq (Feb 25, 2014)

I have this watch.... it is big.



valuewatchguy said:


> This is a HUGE chunk of steel but it has the Precisionist Movement and 300m WR from known brand
> 
> $169
> 
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Let's get it back on topic folks. Complaining about side-bar conversations only adds to the number of side-bar conversations. It quickly becomes a self licking ice cream cone.
> 
> Stop the madness!


Am I the only one who wants to know the price on these autofellating desserts, and where to get them?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

LOL


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> Usually you are going to lose some money, but once in awhile you make some. It all evens out in the end.


You must be a better wheeler-and-dealer than I am - In that particular game of "Swings and Roundabouts", my playground seems to have an endless supply of swings with not many roundabouts in sight...


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Shnoop has the Ladies Precisionist #98M113 for *99$ *w/ coupon *sd98M11310
*That's at least *-31$* less than cheapest I've found.
It has 22 feedback on Amazon with 4.5 stars
p.s. I think they only ship to USA

*LINK*


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

OOasis said:


> Anyone mention the sarb033/035 on massdrop for $270?
> So far looks $30 less than anywhere else I've found.


I have to admit this deal caught my attention..

I have a 033 but I've been lusting over 035 on leather for the longest time.

The self issue I have is the idea of having two identical bracelets for both the 033/035... Just can't fathom it. I'm a cheap ass admittedly...If someone would buy the new bracelet off the 035 I'd totally be down for it.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Citizen AT4010-50E Perpetual Chrono A-T Eco-Drive Titanium Men's Chronograph Watch **eBay **(lePERFECT)

**$299.99* w/Free Shipping ($34 savings off lowest price - Jomashop.com)









*Item specifics*


Condition:New with tags: A brand-new, unused, and unworn itemBrand:*Citizen*UPC:*013205093081*Model:*Eco-Drive Chronograph*Warranty:Non-Factory WarrantyMPN:*AT4010-50E*Series:Perpetual Chrono A-TType:PrestigeBezel:Fixed Titanium with TachymeterDisplay:AnalogCase Material:TitaniumFeatures:Digital Schedule / CalenderCase Diameter:42 mmGender:Men'sCase Thickness:13 mmMovement:Chronograph QuartzDial Color:Black / Silver GuillocheBand Material:TitaniumWater Resistance:200 meters / 660 feetAge:Modern (2000-present)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Tissot Men's T0444302105100 PRS 516 Stainless Steel Watch*

*$413.04 *with FREE One-Day Shipping & Free Returns










*Product Specifications*

*Watch Information*


Brand, Seller, or Collection NameTissotModel numberT0444302105100Part NumberT0444302105100Model Year2010Item ShapeRoundDial window material type﻿Anti reflective sapphireDisplay TypeAnalogClaspDeployment Clasp﻿Case materialStainless steelCase diameter42 millimetersCase Thickness12 millimetersBand MaterialStainless steelBand lengthMen's StandardBand width20 millimetersBand ColorSilverDial colorBlackBezel materialStainless steelBezel function﻿StationaryCalendar﻿Day and dateSpecial featuresSecond hand, LuminousItem weight6.88 OuncesMovement﻿Swiss automaticWater resistant depth330 Feet


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

$3500 now $908
Edox Class 1 93005-3-NBU Men's Watch


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> *Tissot Men's T0444302105100 PRS 516 Stainless Steel Watch*
> 
> *$413.04 *with FREE One-Day Shipping & Free Returns
> 
> ...


Jonashop has had that for 425 and a $20 coupon for a while. $405 including shipping. These occasionally come down below $400 also.


----------



## russianbear (Jul 17, 2015)

Happy Tuesday guys!
Touch of Modern is selling Hublots for 60% off retail and another 10% off your order. You could grab a Big Bang for 5,000 flat.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Jomadeals.com has a Certina DS Action diver on special today for $575. Great looking watch with a 2824-2, sapphire and 200M rating.









http://www.jomadeals.com/luxury

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Just as an aside to the wierdness of the High End Watch world

Hublot = $8000+










Case Thickness: 12 mm
Case Diameter: 44mm
Water Resistant: 10 ATM
Band Width: N/A Proprietary End Link Design 
Closure: Single Press Deployant
Warranty: 2 Year Limited

Fossil Modern Machine = $136 on sale at the Fossil Web site










Case Thickness: 14mm
Water Resistant: 10 ATM
Closure: Single Press Deployant
Band Width: 24mm
Warranty: 11 Year Limited

I'm not sure I necessarily like either one but for the price difference I'd be hard pressed to chose Hublot even at the bargain basement prices that are listed on ToM.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Bulova Precisionist Chrono $179.99

Bulova Precisionist Mens Watch 96B182 | eBay


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

That precisionist 98B224 is beautiful but a monster at 48mm for my tiny wrist. Shame.

Still $160 FYI Amazon.com: Bulova Men's 98B224 Precisionist Analog Display Japanese Quartz Watch: Bulova: Watches


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomashop's ability to consistently be under every other gray market site, by more than a little, is truly impressive.

They have the Mondaine Railways Retro automatic white dial with black leather strap, model A1323034511SBB, for $325 with coupon code 'WLCM20'

That's $87 less than the next-closest site, hundreds less than most.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Re: Mondaine

Another watch that I always admire when I see a post about it but never actually think about buying for myself. That really is a good looking watch.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I actually purchased a deal that was posted here, I thought I would follow up with a picture. Not sure it's a keeper just yet. First Black watch and first with gold accents. I took the rubber strap off and put on a leather nato I had hanging around. I forgot how good that Monster lume is as well.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Jonashop has had that for 425 and a $20 coupon for a while. $405 including shipping. These occasionally come down below $400 also.


Best deal currently, NOT "Best Deal EVER".


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I purchased one of these earlier this year when Joma had the same discount, it's a great addition to a rotation, you'll have nothing else like it, dresses up a bit or down. It wears bigger than the 40mm size, both physically, because of long lugs, and visually due to white dial and small bezel. I added a deployant to keep the strap in good shape, since it's cut to the case might be a bit expensive to replace. Would look good on a Sailcloth Brady with red stitching.

A keeper.



WorthTheWrist said:


> Jomashop's ability to consistently be under every other gray market site, by more than a little, is truly impressive.
> 
> They have the Mondaine Railways Retro automatic white dial with black leather strap, model A1323034511SBB, for $325 with coupon code 'WLCM20'
> 
> ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> Best deal currently, NOT "Best Deal EVER".


That was the jomashop deal as of this morning. Not picking a fight, just pointing out that we all may need to search a bit more before posting deals...myself included. That timex deal I posted yesterday should not have been presented, there was nothing special about a $50 timex.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Hamilton H77615833 Watch










BACK2SCHOOL15 coupon makes it $491.73

The movement alone can be ~$300. Pretty slick price on it. There are others on sale too, check them out.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

To all the people that continuously and regularly post deals here: a big thanks!
I do not have the persistence to chase deals constantly and you are an amazing resource.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> That was the jomashop deal as of this morning. Not picking a fight, just pointing out that we all may need to search a bit more before posting deals...myself included. That timex deal I posted yesterday should not have been presented, there was nothing special about a $50 timex.


When I posted, I did check and Jomashop was higher per Google shopping. Unfortunately, I'm not psychic. No offense taken.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

10% sale on all Seiko watches with coupon *SEIKO10 *in WorldOfWatches.com

From a quick look on the 8 available autos, I think they are decent deals with 5$-15$ off cheapest prices elsewhere. Free shipping to USA, probably elsewhere too.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Seppia said:


> To all the people that continuously and regularly post deals here: a big thanks!
> I do not have the persistence to chase deals constantly and you are an amazing resource.


For my part, my job requires me to do a lot of Internet research, and I find that bargain-hunting for watches and sharing the deals here holds me back on pulling the trigger myself.

Duty Free Island Shop has a couple of interesting, nice-looking Citizen automatic models. Sapphire crystals and 100m water resistance.

Model NJ0070-53A








Citizen NJ0070-53A Automatic Sapphire Japan 100m Gents Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com

Model NJ0070-53F








Citizen NJ0070-53F Automatic Sapphire Japan 100m Gents Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com

Each is $165.95. It's difficult to tell how good of a deal that is, because the watch can't be found too many other places. It appears that in China and Malaysia at least, it's selling for over $400.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> For my part, my job requires me to do a lot of Internet research, and I find that bargain-hunting for watches and sharing the deals here holds me back on pulling the trigger myself.
> 
> Duty Free Island Shop has a couple of interesting, nice-looking Citizen automatic models. Sapphire crystals and 100m water resistance.
> 
> ...


I did some research too... They're Made in Japan, so the quality is ought to be excellent.. However, they use a 8210 movement as discussed in another WUS thread, so no hand winding or hacking..

Still, very solid watch for the money.... Cheapest I saw is 250$ on random Japanese websites... Wish it was smaller though.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> For my part, my job requires me to do a lot of Internet research, and I find that bargain-hunting for watches and sharing the deals here holds me back on pulling the trigger myself.


Since we have the recurring genius that bashes any non-deal post, I thought it was important to express some gratitude. 
You and others, whether you realize it or not, do an amazing service to the community of watchaholics that we have here. 
Most are silent (like me) but we appreciate a lot.

Now I can stop the fallating and everybody can go back to posting deals


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> For my part, my job requires me to do a lot of Internet research, and I find that bargain-hunting for watches and sharing the deals here holds me back on pulling the trigger myself.
> 
> Duty Free Island Shop has a couple of interesting, nice-looking Citizen automatic models. Sapphire crystals and 100m water resistance.
> 
> ...


That is pretty good, DF used to sell those for $200. I have wanted to pull the trigger on one but didn't want to be disappointed in the bracelet quality. Sapphire and auto at that price point is good. Nice field watch style.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> ...However, they use a 8210 movement as discussed in another WUS thread, so no hand winding or hacking...


8210 has hand winding, but no hacking


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

taike said:


> 8210 has hand winding, but no hacking


You're right, 8210 does have manual wind feature.. I stand corrected.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Watches and Beyond has a Glycine Incursore Automatic PVD as their Deal of the Day today for $549.

I've bought a few watches from them and always received mine quickly and exactly as advertised. Glycine is one of my favorite brands but I'm in sell mode right now...

-46mm / 22mm
-ETA 2824-2
-Sapphire
-200M
-2 year warranty (thru them)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

colgex said:


> Hamilton H77615833 Watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The silver version is actually $471 Hamilton Khaki Navy H77625853 Men's Watch


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Jomas deal of the day is the Alpina Startimer Pilot Black Cloth at $649, which is more than $150 cheaper than I've seen it elsewhere. Not my cup of tea, but seemingly a good deal for those looking for a sweet looking quartz.

Alpina Startimer Pilot Black Dial Black Fabric Strap Men's Watch AL372B4FBS6 - Startimer - Alpina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Bulova 96B108* Men's Watch with Stainless Steel Case and Band
*$84.97* ($79.97+$5 shipping) less than* Amazon *or *eBay*









*Features:*


Quartz Movement
Case diameter: 29mm
Mineral Crystal
Stainless Steel case with Stainless-Steel band
Water-resistant to 30 Meters / 100 Feet / 3 ATM

Read more at https://www.yugster.com/todays-deals/daily-watch-deal#YT11tZwdId85g63l.99


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

*Frederique Constant FC-303S5B6* for *449$* via coupon *FC100*

40mm case, 10mm thick

A quick search says it sells for 600$ elsewhere...
Nice watch if you don't mind the solid caseback.

*LINK HERE*









Related question: Is the FC-303 movement made inhouse or it's just another decorated ETA?


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

shmaiz3r said:


> Related question: Is the FC-303 movement made inhouse or it's just another decorated ETA?


It is a decorated Sellita SW200. The in-house movement watches have "Manufacture" in the names and the calibers are FC-7xx and FC-9xx.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

This has got to be one of the cheapest 7750 Swiss Made deals out there:

Accutron by Bulova Gemini Auto Chrono
Men's Gemini Auto Chrono Brown Leather Silver-Tone Dial Long Strap | World of Watches









Sale price = $429.99
Apply this code SITEWIDE12 (12% off) = $378.39
Befrugal 10% cashback for final price of = *$340.55
*
The one caveat might be, there's a "long strap" description in the title. But at that price I wouldn't hesitate to just swap it with an aftermarket strap.

Be quick, last I checked only 2 left in stock, and the 12% coupon code expires 27 Aug I believe.

There's another model, tonneau shape, similarly priced just $20 more:


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

sanriopurin said:


> This has got to be one of the cheapest 7750 Swiss Made deals out there:
> 
> Accutron by Bulova Gemini Auto Chrono
> Men's Gemini Auto Chrono Brown Leather Silver-Tone Dial Long Strap | World of Watches
> ...


In for one of each. Never used Befrugal before. How long does it take for the credit to show up?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Chinesewatch.net just emailed me that their Bauhaus-styled Sea-Gull ST17 automatic is on sale for $99. It's about $120 at Good-Stuffs and the Rodina-signed version is $118 on Amazon.

Nice watches at a good price if you're into the style. I've ordered from these guys before without issue.

ST17_SPECIAL OFFER_CHINESE WATCH


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Eterna Soleure Moonphase Chrono and 1935 Automatic on sale at gemnation, 87% off

http://www.gemnation.com/watches/...tches.html

Soleure moonphase chrono $999 (closest deal was around $1400)









1935 starts at $480 (you are getting a $4k watch for Tissot price)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

colgex said:


> Eterna Soleure Moonphase Chrono and 1935 Automatic on sale at gemnation, 87% off
> 
> http://www.gemnation.com/watches/...tches.html
> 
> ...


Nice. It looks like they have a whole lot of different Eterna bargains. This may be on-par with that Gemnation Alpina sale of a few months ago.


----------



## sturner333 (Feb 15, 2010)

So if these Eternas have a list that was a lagit price? So $599 sound phenomenal


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

colgex said:


> Eterna Soleure Moonphase Chrono and 1935 Automatic on sale at gemnation, 87% off
> 
> http://www.gemnation.com/watches/...tches.html
> 
> ...


I was going to post this one!

This one is also nice:
Eterna Soleure









Retail Price
$2,995.00

Regular Price
$1,498.00

*Sale Price*
*$599.00*


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

RyanD said:


> In for one of each. Never used Befrugal before. How long does it take for the credit to show up?


Sold out man, I dig the style. I love roman numerals


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

ChronoTraveler said:


> I was going to post this one!
> 
> This one is also nice:
> Eterna Soleure
> ...


worththewrist wrote a review for a similar model. Check his thread out, definitely a solid watch for the price. Feels and is built like a $3k watch for $599. I've owned a Vaughan and it is the real deal.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

colgex said:


> worththewrist wrote a review for a similar model. Check his thread out, definitely a solid watch for the price. Feels and is built like a $3k watch for $599. I've owned a Vaughan and it is the real deal.


Yeah, I basically have this watch with indices instead of Arab numerals. It's a great watch.

As I noted in that other thread, it's a dress watch through-and-through. More about sparkle than anti-reflective. If you're OK with that, it's really great and that price won't be beat.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

What a smoking deal!
Thankfully for my wallet, 42mm is too big for me


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Anyone know the size of the rectangular 1935 without the Arabic numerals? In particular the $480 black version

http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Eterna-1935-8491.41.41.1117D-37049.html

I find it hard to believe it is really 25mm

Sent from a Potato using Tapatalk


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Y4BBZY said:


> Anyone know the size of the rectangular 1935 without the Arabic numerals? In particular the $480 black version
> 
> Eterna 1935 Mens Watch Model: 8491.41.41.1117D
> 
> ...


Specs:
42mm x 26mm with dimensions x 8.5mm

Pics Here http://uhrforum.de/tribute-to-1931-tribute-to-1935-eternamatic-8491-41-199-801-a-t195977#post2339179

Looks like it uses the smaller 2824, which is the ETA 2681


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*$70.49* + free shipping ---- *Casio Edifice EF-503D-1AV* "Speedmaster" *Shopzeon.com*

*Save $12+ compared to Amazon*


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

sanriopurin said:


> This has got to be one of the cheapest 7750 Swiss Made deals out there:
> 
> Accutron by Bulova Gemini Auto Chrono
> Men's Gemini Auto Chrono Brown Leather Silver-Tone Dial Long Strap | World of Watches
> ...


I have $77 "pending" in my BeFrugal account with an estimated confirmation date of Nov 25. That's means I got both watches for $700 total. Not bad for two name brand 7750 watches.

There were also some great deals on higher end watches, but since I've never used BeFrugal before I didn't take the risk.

I also got a shipping notice today.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Maratac SR-3 is back on Massdrop at $279. ($329) on CountryComm. They also have the add on bracelet for $79. ($89) on CountryComm.

This is the 40mm non ar coated MY9015 model.


----------



## cp235 (Mar 23, 2015)

seiko sarb033/035 are on sale for $270 on massdrop, which is a pretty great price.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

cp235 said:


> seiko sarb033/035 are on sale for $270 on massdrop, which is a pretty great price.


Does anyone know how the warranty is going to play out? massdrop in USA Only? Seiko Global/JPN Only?... Is this a better deal than Rakuten's S3's in terms of the warranty?

It's really not that great of a deal price-wise, given the nice points system in Rakuten and all,,,but knowing that I'm going to buy the white SARB sooner or later, might as well just grab it... I mean *RESISTANCE IS FUTILE *after all._

not my photo







_


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Nighthawk at Joma for $194 on mesh bracelet. First time I have across this combo.

http://www.jomashop.com/catalog/product/view/id/98955?green=8A53CA89-6A2A-54F7-A115-AAA715DE9DF4










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A "pre-owned" Oris Artelier Worldtimer is being sold by World of Watches and, apparently, all the other affiliated watch stores. It's a helluva piece, and seems to be in like-new condition. At WoW it can be had for $899 with coupon code 'RMN10' These sell for (not MSRP but the actual price at which they're sold) close to $2,500.

Men's Pre-Owned Artelier Worldtimer Auto Brown Leather | World of Watches


----------



## Shinobi29 (Oct 31, 2013)

Festina Lenté; 
Slow is smooth; smooth is fast.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A "pre-owned" Oris Artelier Worldtimer is being sold by World of Watches and, apparently, all the other affiliated watch stores. It's a helluva piece, and seems to be in like-new condition. At WoW it can be had for $899 with coupon code 'RMN10' These sell for (not MSRP but the actual price at which they're sold) close to $2,500.
> 
> Men's Pre-Owned Artelier Worldtimer Auto Brown Leather | World of Watches


Oris Artelier Worldtimer | eBay


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Oris Artelier Worldtimer | eBay


Or, find the one that sold on eBay for $700 amid the ones selling for four figures.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Or, find the one that sold on eBay for $700 amid the ones selling for four figures.


Just because they are listed at 4 figures doesn't mean they are selling. Would you prefer a different color for just over $400?

oris worldtimer | eBay


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Just because they are listed at 4 figures doesn't mean they are selling. Would you prefer a different color for just over $400?
> 
> oris worldtimer | eBay


Wow! Is that the Artelier Worldtimer?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Wow! Is that the Artelier Worldtimer?


Maybe you should buy it and flip it for $2000 then. That's a hell of a profit.

The RUF looks like a better deal to me for under $1000 after coupon and cash back from Befrugal.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Well, anyway, good info that it has sold for less.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Well, anyway, good info that it has sold for less.


It's a good deal if you're looking for that model. It just doesn't look like it's actually selling for $2k.

The Technomarine automatic 500m is a good deal also. About $365 after 10% off and 10% back from Befrugal. They've been on sale for a little under $500 lately. I love the Home Shopping Network style video for it.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

WorldOfWatches has the Maurice Lacroix Les Classiques automatic chronograph for $899.

Seems like a pretty sharp price for a brand name Swiss chrono - and no doubt there's a BeFrugal coupon for a cashback too.

Men's Les Classiques Auto Chrono Black Alligator Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> WorldOfWatches has the Maurice Lacroix Les Classiques automatic chronograph for $899.
> 
> Seems like a pretty sharp price for a brand name Swiss chrono - and no doubt there's a BeFrugal coupon for a cashback too.
> 
> ...


$764.99 with coupon RMN10


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> WorldOfWatches has the Maurice Lacroix Les Classiques automatic chronograph for $899.
> 
> Seems like a pretty sharp price for a brand name Swiss chrono - and no doubt there's a BeFrugal coupon for a cashback too.
> 
> Men's Les Classiques Auto Chrono Black Alligator Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches


Under $700 net with coupon and cash back. Looks like a good price for this model. I see a used one sold for $950 not long ago.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

From the "I Wouldn't, But You Might" Department ... Zulu Time has the Android Hydraumatic G7 Automatic Limited Edition black dial for $149.

Looks like these have sold used on eBay in the $100 range. It has a Seiko SII NH35 movement in it.









Android Hydraumatic G7 Automatic LE Black Dial Steel Cuff Watch

Vroom-vroom.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> WorldOfWatches has the Maurice Lacroix Les Classiques automatic chronograph for $899.
> 
> Seems like a pretty sharp price for a brand name Swiss chrono - and no doubt there's a BeFrugal coupon for a cashback too.
> 
> ...


The one time when a black date wheel with white numbers looks weird?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

WoW has a Bulova Accutron Gemini (I think with SW200 mov't) for 239.99.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> WoW has a Bulova Accutron Gemini (I think with SW200 mov't) for 239.99.


$215 with code MMAAUGPODCAST25


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

CITIZEN Eco Drive #BM8475-00F for *80$* in _leperfect_'s store in eBay... over 800 sold

Cheapest elsewhere seems to be ~96$

LINK TO EBAY

photo credit to its respective owner








Seems like a nice gift for a 12y old.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Nordstrom has the fossil del rey chronos (quartz) on sale at 40% off for $92.98.. beautiful watches these, homage to the heuer calibre 17. The all black and the cream/blue available.

Fossil's leather strap are very good quality as well.

Fossil 'Del Rey' Chronograph Leather Strap Watch, 43mm | Nordstrom

Fossil 'Del Rey' Chronograph Leather Strap Watch, 43mm | Nordstrom


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Jomadeals.com has the Certina DS Action Diver automatic black dial for $539 today.

ETA 2824-2
sapphire
200m rating
43.2mm x 10mm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*RWATCH M26* LED Bluetooth Watch with Dial / Call Answer / SMS Reminding / Music Player / Anti - lost / Pedometer / Thermometer Function
*$18.89* w/free shipping _*gearbest.com 40mmX45mmx10mm*_

Sure it's limited compared to an Apple or Android Wear watch, but it's under $20.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

platinumEX said:


> Jomadeals.com has the Certina DS Action Diver automatic black dial for $539 today.


That's $100 clear of any other price I could find. Nice deal.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Momo design dive master 1000m with sapphire Crystal, Swiss ETA 2824/2 movement $234 free shipping (after cash back and $30 off from befrugal.com)


SabaDabadoo


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Sorry forgot link http://www.worldofwatches.com/brand...low-dial-stainless-steel-case-momo-md279sb-21

SabaDabadoo


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

SabaDabadoo


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

taike said:


> $215 with code MMAAUGPODCAST25


What a strange coupon code... This is a great watch for this price. It looks and feels a lot more expensive. I had the gold version, but gold watches aren't really my thing.

Code SITEWIDE12 still works until midnight EST.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Touch of Modern deals often aren't that great, but they've got a really good one going right now on Montblanc watches

Montblanc Star GMT automatic chronograph, model 109285, for $1,749 -- that's $245 clear of the next-closest gray market site.









Star GMT auto chrono model 102135 - $1,899 -- that's more than $500 less than the next-closest gray-market site (!!!)









... and several other impressive models.

You probably know the drill with ToM; you need to be signed up with them via email or Facebook to access the deals. They last 24 hours and often sell out quickly.


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Amazon has some pretty good prices on Marathon watch straps at the mo. Some of their leather NATO's are 50% off... Just not the brown leather 22mm or the black leather 20mm


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> CITIZEN Eco Drive #BM8475-00F for *80$* in _leperfect_'s store in eBay... over 800 sold
> 
> Cheapest elsewhere seems to be ~96$
> 
> ...


I have that exact watch in military green, my son 17, took it over and he loves it.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Edox Les Vauberts Chronograph* Men's Watch - *$238* + Free Shipping w/Promo Code "*1SVAUBERT238*"! Ashford.com
Stainless Steel Case, Stainless Steel Bracelet, Swiss Quartz (Battery-Powered), *10409-3N-NIN*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Casio G-Shock DW5600E-1V Men's Watch Amazon.com*

*$37.49 *& FREE Shipping


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Citizen Men's BL5250-02L Titanium Eco-Drive Watch with Leather Band eBay*

*$169.99 **+ *FREE Economy Shipping


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> *Casio G-Shock DW5600E-1V Men's Watch Amazon.com*
> 
> *$37.49 *& FREE Shipping


The DW5600 has been in my must-buy list for the longest time, until I learned about the solar G5600's better legibility and more compact case...

Now the wait continues.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Casio mdv106 @ 38 dollars on Amazon


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm not sure if someone already posted this, but clockworksynergy on eBay is having a clearance sale to clear out their leather NATO straps. $8.95 each w/free shipping. Most of them are PVD hardware versions though.

CLEARANCE Sale Oiled Leather NATO Replacement Watch Bands Straps | eBay


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

BTW, I bought a distressed grey leather NATO from them about a year ago and it still repels water as it's oiled.

This is how it looks like in person.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Under $700 net with coupon and cash back. Looks like a good price for this model. I see a used one sold for $950 not long ago.


Have you used that befrugal site? My question is, can I use a coupon with higher % not listed on their site, buy through them and still get their cash back? I read their policy and did not find anything against it but just wanted to be sure.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

colgex said:


> Have you used that befrugal site? My question is, can I use a coupon with higher % not listed on their site, buy through them and still get their cash back? I read their policy and did not find anything against it but just wanted to be sure.


I used the 12% off coupon and I have 10% cash back pending. First time I've used Befrugal though.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

colgex said:


> Have you used that befrugal site? My question is, can I use a coupon with higher % not listed on their site, buy through them and still get their cash back? I read their policy and did not find anything against it but just wanted to be sure.


I know you can use coupon codes on sites accessed through FatWallet, and get the coupon discount and the FatWallet cash back. I presume BeFrugal works the same way.


----------



## anokewee (Mar 20, 2006)

hiro1963 said:


> I'm not sure if someone already posted this, but clockworksynergy on eBay is having a clearance sale to clear out their leather NATO straps. $8.95 each w/free shipping. Most of them are PVD hardware versions though.
> 
> CLEARANCE Sale Oiled Leather NATO Replacement Watch Bands Straps | eBay


Free shipping only applies to US buyers... What a pity.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

anokewee said:


> Free shipping only applies to US buyers... What a pity.


21$ shipping for me... Such a shame.

I remember buying an Infantry leather nato for 5$ from an ebay sellers in HK and it was *free international shipping*.
Leather was thick but OK. The hardware was very good. [link for whoever is interested]


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Any thoughts on glycine combat sub, $599 lightning deal
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/gb/alldeals?dst=AVAILABLE%2CUPCOMING&dtp=LIGHTNING_DEAL&exd=a2306114&exf=%7B"MARKETING_ID"%3A%5B"restrictedcontent"%2C"PRIME_ONLY_DOTD"%5D%7D&ttl=Lightning%20Deals&srt=BY_SCORE&gb_hero_f_100=p:1,c:6358539011,s:available&nocache=1441038638920


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Good deal I say. Free 1 day shipping and free returns. Can't go wrong there. 


- via tapatalk


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Canyon55 said:


> Any thoughts on glycine combat sub, $599 lightning deal
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/gb/alldeals?dst=AVAILABLE%2CUPCOMING&dtp=LIGHTNING_DEAL&exd=a2306114&exf=%7B"MARKETING_ID"%3A%5B"restrictedcontent"%2C"PRIME_ONLY_DOTD"%5D%7D&ttl=Lightning%20Deals&srt=BY_SCORE&gb_hero_f_100=p:1,c:6358539011,s:available&nocache=1441038638920


Bad link....


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Just go to daily deals and filter by Men's watches. 


- via tapatalk


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Sorry about that
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004D..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1QVTZ01GCANWPEDNZTH0


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

hiro1963 said:


> I'm not sure if someone already posted this, but clockworksynergy on eBay is having a clearance sale to clear out their leather NATO straps. $8.95 each w/free shipping. Most of them are PVD hardware versions though.
> 
> CLEARANCE Sale Oiled Leather NATO Replacement Watch Bands Straps | eBay


Thanks, got two.


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

hiro1963 said:


> I'm not sure if someone already posted this, but clockworksynergy on eBay is having a clearance sale to clear out their leather NATO straps. $8.95 each w/free shipping. Most of them are PVD hardware versions though.
> 
> CLEARANCE Sale Oiled Leather NATO Replacement Watch Bands Straps | eBay


Awesome! Thanks for the heads up! I just picked up 3 of them.



hiro1963 said:


> BTW, I bought a distressed grey leather NATO from them about a year ago and it still repels water as it's oiled.
> 
> This is how it looks like in person.





colgex said:


> Have you used that befrugal site? My question is, can I use a coupon with higher % not listed on their site, buy through them and still get their cash back? I read their policy and did not find anything against it but just wanted to be sure.


And now I am even more excited for them to be delivered.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

blowfish89 said:


> Thanks, got two.





thomasp said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the heads up! I just picked up 3 of them.


My pleasure. |>


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

WOW two for one deal. Not much to pick from but I did find two I was willing to spend $50.00 on. Got a free football as well

Discount Watches | Men's, Women's Brand Name Watches at Discount Prices


----------



## JBond_007 (Aug 23, 2015)

Breitlings on Groupon?

https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-breitling-mens-certified-chronometer-swiss-watches-1


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Seiko 5 SNKK31 down to $36.46 on Amazon...shipped, and sold by Amazon.

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/...ref_=ox_sc_imb_mini_detail&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Edit: Also FWIW, I have this watch in a couple of other Model #'s (same case, different dial), it's 38mm with 20mm lugs, so it doesn't wear tiny like a SNK809, etc.

Bracelets are throwaways imo.


----------



## timh (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't follow the brand too closely (always been a little too rich for my wallet), but there look to be some decent deals on Eterna at Gemnation (Eterna Watches at Gemnation.com).

The 1935 in particular has me tempted--I don't have anything with this case shape (Eterna 1935 Mens Watch Model: 8491.41.41.1117D).


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

BDC said:


> Seiko 5 SNKK31 down to $36.46 on Amazon...shipped, and sold by Amazon.
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/...ref_=ox_sc_imb_mini_detail&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> ...


That's a great find! Too good for me to pass up. Bonus on the 20mm lugs.


----------



## USNA90 (Jun 23, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> CITIZEN Eco Drive #BM8475-00F for *80$* in _leperfect_'s store in eBay... over 800 sold
> 
> Cheapest elsewhere seems to be ~96$
> 
> ...


I've been hovering over this one for a while, mainly because I don't need another beater. However, I've also been a bit OCD lately with quartz watches, specifically the movement of the second hand. It bothers me when the hand doesn't line up with the minute markers (i.e., it should be on the twelve at the start of the minute, not between markers), or if the movement of the second hand is so violent between ticks that the hand actually stutters. Can anyone who owns this watch comment on this (the movement of the second hand, that is, not my OCD issue)? Thanks.


----------



## Mog84kupo (Aug 9, 2015)

BDC said:


> Seiko 5 SNKK31 down to $36.46 on Amazon...shipped, and sold by Amazon.
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/...ref_=ox_sc_imb_mini_detail&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> ...


And of course it won't ship out of the USA

Why Amazon why!!

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

hiro1963 said:


> I'm not sure if someone already posted this, but clockworksynergy on eBay is having a clearance sale to clear out their leather NATO straps. $8.95 each w/free shipping. Most of them are PVD hardware versions though.
> 
> CLEARANCE Sale Oiled Leather NATO Replacement Watch Bands Straps | eBay


Super! Just picked up four.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

hiro1963 said:


> BTW, I bought a distressed grey leather NATO from them about a year ago and it still repels water as it's oiled.
> 
> This is how it looks like in person.


Thanks for the pics made my decision easy 

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

BDC said:


> Seiko 5 SNKK31 down to $36.46 on Amazon...shipped, and sold by Amazon.
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/...ref_=ox_sc_imb_mini_detail&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> ...


Missed it. $69 now.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Orient Men's LUN9P002B0 Devario Uni-Directional Bezel Watch - Last One
$67.08 & FREE Shipping*


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Reactor SS Trident 200m sport watch on Amazon, $163.00. Sold by Amazon, has the manufacturers 2 year warranty

This is the lowest ever at Amazon, I bought the Ti version last year. Built like a tank, great lume, they claim a 10 yr. battery. Mine runs about +10 secs/month. Excellent customer service if you need it, I called for something minor and the owner of the company took care of me personally.

Some think the dial is too busy and it's a quartz movement but I have to tell you a great tool watch for fishing/hunting/water sports. No dive extension on the bracelet but they offer a rubber strap if you like.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

timh said:


> I don't follow the brand too closely (always been a little too rich for my wallet), but there look to be some decent deals on Eterna at Gemnation (Eterna Watches at Gemnation.com).
> 
> The 1935 in particular has me tempted--I don't have anything with this case shape (Eterna 1935 Mens Watch Model: 8491.41.41.1117D).
> 
> View attachment 5198362


Anyone know the measurements of the square case? It's 28mm wide but can't find *case height *anywhere.


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> Anyone know the measurements of the square case? It's 28mm wide but can't find *case height *anywhere.


It says right on that page - case thickness, 8.0 mm.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Recoil Rob said:


> Reactor SS Trident 200m sport watch on Amazon, $163.00. Sold direct from REACTOR, has the manufacturers 2 year warranty
> 
> This is the lowest ever at Amazon, I bought the Ti version last year. Built like a tank, great lume, they claim a 10 yr. battery. Mine runs about +10 secs/month. Excellent customer service if you need it, I called for something minor and the owner of the company took care of me personally.
> 
> Some think the dial is too busy and it's a quartz movement but I have to tell you a great tool watch for fishing/hunting/water sports. No dive extension on the bracelet but they offer a rubber strap if you like.


Great watch and great price., I had a couple and one for sale. It's not sold direct from Reactor though. It says Ships from and sold by Amazon.com.
With all Reactors, be it sold on ebay or Amazon or wherever, they honor their warranty


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> Anyone know the measurements of the square case? It's 28mm wide but can't find *case height *anywhere.


Per colgex earlier from a german forum 42mm x 26mm with dimensions x 8.5mm


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

tinknocker said:


> Great watch and great price., I had a couple and one for sale. It's not sold direct from Reactor though. It says Ships from and sold by Amazon.com.
> With all Reactors, be it sold on ebay or Amazon or wherever, they honor their warranty


 Right you are,
I corrected my post


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Another Reactor that looks like it is an all time low price

These look like great beaters.Case Diameter: 43 mm incl crown, Case thickness: 14.0 mm, Weight: 194 g. (6.8 oz). A little heavy but not too bad.

On Sale for $118.02 now and CAMELCAMELCAMEL shows the lowest price before to be $192.22










http://www.amazon.com/REACTOR-Fissi...sbs_241_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=0K5VN430VN6ARDNNGTB6

The white one is slightly more at $128.11


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Momentum 1-M reduced from $295 down to $142.44

http://www.amazon.com/Momentum-1M-D...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B000PDFRX2


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Another Reactor that looks like it is an all time low priceThese look like great beaters.Case Diameter: 43 mm incl crown, Case thickness: 14.0 mm, Weight: 194 g. (6.8 oz). A little heavy but not too bad. On Sale for $118.02 now and CAMELCAMELCAMEL shows the lowest price before to be $192.22
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have 25% off that price now with code "25extraoff"....which brings it down to $89 delivered. I had to get one for that price


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

SRBakker said:


> It says right on that page - case thickness, 8.0 mm.


Thanks. but I'm not asking for the thickness.. I need to know the longer measurement of the rectangular case... As in 28mm in width and xxmm in height. Sorry if I wasn't clear in my previous comment.

Edit: member _taike _answered. Thanks


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

taike said:


> Per colgex earlier from a german forum 42mm x 26mm with dimensions x 8.5mm


42mm.. So it's a no-go for me haha.. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

City74 said:


> They have 25% off that price now with code "25extraoff"....which brings it down to $89 delivered. I had to get one for that price


Was there a time limit on that coupon, it's dead now.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Victorinox Swiss Army Unisex Dive Master Black Rubber Strap Watch 241555 | eBay

$198.75 Sigmatime Ebay


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

The 25% off sale at Amazon has some really good deals on Luminox. I got the Orange Colormark for $117.89. It doesn't show that the coupon works on it, but it is listed under all the watches on the sale, and the code worked for me.

http://www.amazon.com/Luminox-Mens-3059-Colormark-Watch/dp/B000WY7JDU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1441121812&sr=8-2&keywords=luminox+colormark


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

The second hand rests slightly in front of the minutes markers.


No shaking stuttering or fluttering thou


Best


Rod


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

USNA90 said:


> I've been hovering over this one for a while, mainly because I don't need another beater. However, I've also been a bit OCD lately with quartz watches, specifically the movement of the second hand. It bothers me when the hand doesn't line up with the minute markers (i.e., it should be on the twelve at the start of the minute, not between markers), or if the movement of the second hand is so violent between ticks that the hand actually stutters. Can anyone who owns this watch comment on this (the movement of the second hand, that is, not my OCD issue)? Thanks.


The second hand rests slightly in front of the minutes markers.

No shaking or fluttering thou

Best

Rod


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

M111 said:


> The 25% off sale at Amazon has some really good deals on Luminox. I got the Orange Colormark for $117.89. It doesn't show that the coupon works on it, but it is listed under all the watches on the sale, and the code worked for me.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Luminox-Mens-3059-Colormark-Watch/dp/B000WY7JDU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1441121812&sr=8-2&keywords=luminox+colormark


Well, that didn't last long!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Can I trouble you to post a link to the eligible watches for the 25% off sale? (I searched the site and can't seem to find it?)? Thanks!


M111 said:


> The 25% off sale at Amazon has some really good deals on Luminox. I got the Orange Colormark for $117.89. It doesn't show that the coupon works on it, but it is listed under all the watches on the sale, and the code worked for me.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Luminox-Mens-3059-Colormark-Watch/dp/B000WY7JDU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1441121812&sr=8-2&keywords=luminox+colormark


----------



## rdpink (Jun 17, 2015)

Here's the full list and the code is "Extra25off" maybe that's why it wasn't working for some.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=lp_1254...441011&bbn=12544745011&ie=UTF8&qid=1441124584


----------



## snoboardp (Apr 15, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Can I trouble you to post a link to the eligible watches for the 25% off sale? (I searched the site and can't seem to find it?)? Thanks!


http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=promo_x...YCHCMVPRBV&asn=product-alert&node=12544745011


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

snoboardp said:


> http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=promo_x...YCHCMVPRBV&asn=product-alert&node=12544745011


They apparently already ended the coupon deal. I literally ordered the watch, came here to tell about it, and when I went back to Amazon, the sale was gone.

*(EDIT) *OK, I see someone posted the correct link and it appears to be working again.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks guys and holy crap.....there are some GREAT deals to be had and some of (if not absolutely) the best prices I've seen on watches from Zeno, Graham, Breitling and even some Tags! How about a Momentum with a 7750 from $365 or an Oris Regulator for $861...just to name a few!!! Perrelet Seacraft chrono in my cart now for $1074.95...do I pull the trigger?


snoboardp said:


> http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=promo_x...YCHCMVPRBV&asn=product-alert&node=12544745011


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

I believe these have ETA 2824 which would be $143 after 25%
Amazon.com: Swiss Legend Men's 11876A-TI-014-W Commander Analog Display Swiss Automatic Grey Watch: SWISS LEGEND: Clothing


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow, great deal on Amazon right there. You can get a Seiko SRP315 monster for $96.23!!!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

snoboardp said:


> http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=promo_x...YCHCMVPRBV&asn=product-alert&node=12544745011


There's a great deal on the Omega Aqua Terra Annual Calendar after the 25% coupon.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

UPDATE: Deal is no longer available~

Found this gem of a deal on Amazon:

Seiko Monster #SRP315 [with the new upgraded 4R36 movement] on rubber for *$96.23

LINK HERE -- USE COUPON [Extra25off] ON CHECK OUT








*That's at least _40$ off _the cheapest price on the web.*

Special thanks to the guys above for the 25% coupon.

*_EDIT: jc-orginalbdass beat me to it _


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Another nice deal with the amazon 25% promotion:

Orient #FEM7A005B9 for *78.5$ *after applying coupon *[Extra25off].. *Cheapest elsewhere is ~130$*

LINK HERE*


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Also chiming in on the Amazon "Extra 25% Off" Sale. Pity it doesn't apply to all watches sold through Amazon, but there are some impressive deals.

Glycine Airman F-104 automatic for about $450.
Amazon.com: Glycine Airman F-104 Automatic Black Dial on Strap: Watches
EDIT: Nevermind; somebody snagged the only one while I was posting this.

View attachment 5207522


Lots of Tissots and Louis Erards. Raymond Weil Maestro.

I'm liking this Louis Erard 1931 for about $480. ETA Peseux 7001 hand-wind movement.
Amazon.com: Louis Erard 1931 Collection Mechanical hand winding silver Dial Men's Watch 47217AA21.BEP03: Louis Erard: Watches









And I am generally not into two-tone watches, but this looks really good to me... Louis Erard Heritage automatic, ETA 2824, about $490.
Amazon.com: Louis Erard Men's 69105AB2.BMA21 Heritage Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Silver Watch: Watches


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

So, I'm going to "quote" myself here! Yup, I did pull the trigger on the Perrelet. I've had my eye on the Seacraft for awhile and while I would have preferred a bracelet to leather, that price was just too good to pass up. I know I also mentioned this in my earlier post, but you really should check out the Zeno deals. I have a Godat with a 2824 that has just amazing fit and finish. There are 2 incredibly noteworthy deals going on right now with the 25% off: the Magellano with a modified 7750 for $477 (what!!!!): http://www.amazon.com/Zeno-6069BVD-...r=1-3&nodeID=6358539011&refinements=p_89:Zeno and the Vintage Line with a 7753 for $608!!!!: http://www.amazon.com/Zeno-6662-775...r=1-1&nodeID=6358539011&refinements=p_89:Zeno


dumberdrummer said:


> Thanks guys and holy crap.....there are some GREAT deals to be had and some of (if not absolutely) the best prices I've seen on watches from Zeno, Graham, Breitling and even some Tags! How about a Momentum with a 7750 from $365 or an Oris Regulator for $861...just to name a few!!! Perrelet Seacraft chrono in my cart now for $1074.95...do I pull the trigger?


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> View attachment 5207466


What a striking resemblance to this:


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

They already pulled the Monster deal! Coupon no longer works. Drat I was going to get it for my kid.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Like this FC Peking to Paris - Amazon.com: Frederique Constant Men's FC-396SB6B6 Peking to Paris Chronograph Watch: Frederique Constant: Watches
$1248 and it looks like the coupon doesn't work for this one.


----------



## greggers (Apr 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> They already pulled the Monster deal! Coupon no longer works. Drat I was going to get it for my kid.


Did not work for me either but I did go ahead and grab what looked like the last one @ $129. I had been eying it at $155 for the past week which was a decent price already. Not the monster I would buy if they were all the same price but for the normal price of an Orient Ray I figured it was a no brainer.

Still wish the code had worked...under $100 would be something to brag about.


----------



## Mog84kupo (Aug 9, 2015)

Well, it seems I will be taking advantage of this new Amazon offer (Big thanks for let us know BTW)

Im torned between these two

Orient Men's FER28004B0









Or this Bulova 98B20









I know they dont have anything in common, I just like them both, soooo wich one would you recommend?


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Seiko SNE283 for $99.99 shipped

Men's Prospex Solar Blue Polyurethane Black Dial | World of Watches

200 M solar diver reviewed here

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-solar-diver-small-review-sne279-sne283-896624.html










Thanks to never_keeps_time for the photo.


----------



## jmas (Feb 27, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Like this FC Peking to Paris - Amazon.com: Frederique Constant Men's FC-396SB6B6 Peking to Paris Chronograph Watch: Frederique Constant: Watches
> $1248 and it looks like the coupon doesn't work for this one.


Amazon had that for around 900 something a month or two ago if I remember correctly.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Damn it guys.... Like I need more watches.

Ah well, I can always get another display case, right?

This one caught my eye... I don't have a red watch, so that's a good excuse...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DSlocum said:


> Damn it guys.... Like I need more watches.
> 
> Ah well, I can always get another display case, right?
> 
> This one caught my eye... I don't have a red watch, so that's a good excuse...


That is really more of a red strap than a red watch, but rationalize any way you would like. I just realized I don't have a watch with Arabic numerals on it....hmmmmm


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Mog84kupo said:


> Well, it seems I will be taking advantage of this new Amazon offer (Big thanks for let us know BTW)
> 
> Im torned between these two
> 
> ...


Bulova on a nato strap


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Like this FC Peking to Paris - Amazon.com: Frederique Constant Men's FC-396SB6B6 Peking to Paris Chronograph Watch: Frederique Constant: Watches
> $1248 and it looks like the coupon doesn't work for this one.


I've admired that watch from afar for awhile now. It can occasionally be found for closer to $1,000 at places like Jomashop.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Searching the Amazon 25% deals has netted me another purchase in the same way the 20% one did a couple weeks ago. Checking watches I knew I already wanted, came across this G-Shock GD400-9 marked way down.

Casio G Shock Face Protector Street Sport Series Mens Watch GD400-9 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MAMSGG6/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_A6K5vbSAHZ6ER

Third party selling and shipping made mine 64 and change. Still 15-20 clear of anything else I have seen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Thanks guys and holy crap.....there are some GREAT deals to be had and some of (if not absolutely) the best prices I've seen on watches from Zeno, Graham, Breitling and even some Tags! How about a Momentum with a 7750 from $365 or an Oris Regulator for $861...just to name a few!!! Perrelet Seacraft chrono in my cart now for $1074.95...do I pull the trigger?


I missed out on the things I was looking for. I heard there were a few Glycine's on there, and I've been looking hard for a deal on an Airman. I couldn't believe the Perrelet prices. If they had a blue Turbine, I might be a broke man today.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

This is about a strange non-reproducible sale...

I was just looking at The Watchery at a Red Line 50045-GY-014 and their store popped up with an offer "good for one hour" that was almost half off. No clue why, but... dang... that was $90 off what looked like a nice watch. I sure hadn't planned on buying it, as I was just "window shopping", but their offer worked on me!

So, my hat's off to The Watchery for unexpected one-time sudden sales! Sure, it's nicer to be able to tell y'all about a sale, but... knowing that this
CAN happen is very nice info. Has this happened to anyone else? I just can't be the first... can I?


----------



## electroken (Jun 18, 2015)

The Orient black Mako on a bracelet will be coming up on Amazon Deals, 1300 EDT today. Cost unknown so far.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

fearlessleader said:


> This is about a strange non-reproducible sale...
> 
> I was just looking at The Watchery at a Red Line 50045-GY-014 and their store popped up with an offer "good for one hour" that was almost half off. No clue why, but... dang... that was $90 off what looked like a nice watch. I sure hadn't planned on buying it, as I was just "window shopping", but their offer worked on me!
> 
> ...


Disabled Adblock Plus from The Watchery. Fingers crossed.


----------



## amateurchemist (Jun 13, 2015)

electroken said:


> The Orient black Mako on a bracelet will be coming up on Amazon Deals, 1300 EDT today. Cost unknown so far.


Just wanted to add a link to your post and my two cents.

Amazon ran a lightening deal exactly like this on July 17th, 2015 with the end price of $105.99 (+ tax) that I jumped on.

It would be my guess to expect a similar price range from today's deal.

Dean.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Ever want to give a watch as a gift (but not spend a lot doing it?)

Zazzle has a sale on, 40% off watches & clocks 

Use code: DONTBELATE15


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

fearlessleader said:


> This is about a strange non-reproducible sale...
> 
> I was just looking at The Watchery at a Red Line 50045-GY-014 and their store popped up with an offer "good for one hour" that was almost half off. No clue why, but... dang... that was $90 off what looked like a nice watch. I sure hadn't planned on buying it, as I was just "window shopping", but their offer worked on me!
> 
> ...


Amazon has this watch for $83.44. I'm not too familiar with brand, looks nice, but too big for me.

Amazon.com: red line Men's RL-50045-GY-014 Mileage Analog Display Japanese Automatic Grey Watch: Red Line: Watches

Edit: Upon further review of Red Line offerings on Amazon, most of their watches sell pretty cheap, despite the Invicta-esque MSRPs. Bang for the buck, or junk?


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

The Seiko Sea Urchin SNZF is back on massdrop. $114 + shipping.


----------



## rdpink (Jun 17, 2015)

Lightning deal started for Prime members on the mako $108.99.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...H2JPXW1QP3HMM7Y&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_p=2136020222


----------



## jroe10 (Aug 13, 2013)

Black Mako deal on Amazon is open for everyone now, not just Prime. Just bought mine. Will look great next to the Blue Mako.


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

jeacock said:


> Amazon has this watch for $83.44. I'm not too familiar with brand, looks nice, but too big for me.
> 
> Amazon.com: red line Men's RL-50045-GY-014 Mileage Analog Display Japanese Automatic Grey Watch: Red Line: Watches
> 
> Edit: Upon further review of Red Line offerings on Amazon, most of their watches sell pretty cheap, despite the Invicta-esque MSRPs. Bang for the buck, or junk?


That's pretty much regular price for Red Line. Red Line is a brand of Swiss Watch International which is in Hollywood Florida, same city as Invicta. The two may or may not be affiliated. They use the same pricing model.


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

[Rant]

Scumbags Amazon are scumbags.

There was a nice TAG Heuer Aquaracer Chronograph Men's and a Formula 1 Ladies Diver available in the 25% off sale till just a few hours back. I saw them yesterday, arranged the funds all day today as it was a great deal with the discount. I checked just a few hours ago and it was showing the sale banner in the listings, and now just a few minutes ago when I went to checkout, the coupon was no longer valid on the watches. Other TAG watches that were available yesterday are still available in the sale, just not those two.

Missed out on a really good deal.

[/Rant]


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Yugster.com has the Breed Strauss Men's Automatic Watch (3 styles) for $30 - $1 off with coupon code *FREEYUGBUCK* + $5 shipping = *$34 shipped.* Sells for $50+ elsewhere online.


----------



## damonism (Dec 27, 2014)

Orient have posted on Instagram that they have 40% off for their Labor Day Sale (Excludes Mako USA) with code LABORDAY15.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford has the JeanRichard Highlands anthracite dial automatic for $689 with coupon code 'AFFHIGHLAND689'

Looks like it's at least $1,000 everywhere else.

JeanRichard Highlands 60150-11-21B-AN6D Men's Watch


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

JomshopJomshop has a daily deal on blue certina ds action diver $575. With free shipping.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The Bulova 7750 watches showed up. Both look quite nice.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Decent price, but JomaDeals had the black for $539 last week.


bjjkk said:


> JomshopJomshop has a daily deal on blue certina ds action diver $575. With free shipping.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

jeacock said:


> Amazon has this watch for $83.44. I'm not too familiar with brand, looks nice, but too big for me.


dang, sometimes you just forget to double check at Amazon!!!!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

WOW canceled my order do to the watches being out of stock. Not disappointed at all.



mannal said:


> WOW two for one deal. Not much to pick from but I did find two I was willing to spend $50.00 on. Got a free football as well
> 
> Discount Watches | Men's, Women's Brand Name Watches at Discount Prices
> 
> View attachment 5195194


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

mannal said:


> WOW canceled my order do to the watches being out of stock. Not disappointed at all.


What about the football?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> Decent price, but JomaDeals had the black for $539 last week.


I've always seen the blue one priced just a little bit higher than the black anyway so the sale price for $575 seems pretty good. Don't forget Joma shop normally has a $20 off 250 coupon floating around. Not sure if that works on the Joma deals though.


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

Of course nothing I want is in stock at the Orient site, and hasn't been since the Father's day sale. What gives?
40% off out-of-stock is useless.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

DrVenkman said:


> What about the football?


That caught me off guard and totally cracked me up.


----------



## russianbear (Jul 17, 2015)

Does anyone know anything about that Jean Richard Highland's watch? I can't seem to find the movement but that seems like a sick deal.


----------



## Oncearunner (Jul 15, 2013)

velvet396 said:


> Of course nothing I want is in stock at the Orient site, and hasn't been since the Father's day sale. What gives?
> 40% off out-of-stock is useless.


Check creationwatches! They are having a pretty big sale now (I'm not sure if it's there labor day sale or a different one) and they had the retrograde power reserve and some open hearts. Also, use discount code *CLEAR *for an additional 10% off


----------



## mattybumpkin (May 1, 2009)

Orient USA 40% off Labor Day Sale.......code LABORDAY15, excludes Mako USA.

Save Big this Labor Day! | Orient Watch USA


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Good point, and no, I couldn't find a coupon for JomaDeals (and believe me, I looked....a lot, LOL!). Also, JomaDeals charges a minimum of $5 for shipping, whereas JomaShop offers free shipping. It's a really nice watch (and seems to be a good value) that perhaps someday I'll pickup, but just not right now.


valuewatchguy said:


> I've always seen the blue one priced just a little bit higher than the black anyway so the sale price for $575 seems pretty good. Don't forget Joma shop normally has a $20 off 250 coupon floating around. Not sure if that works on the Joma deals though.


----------



## MrNavyAndBrown (Feb 5, 2015)

Avi 8 Flyboy on bracelet on sale for $89 via their Spreesy store.

Miyota 8215 so the seconds hand does stutter a bit with movement.

avi_8


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

MrNavyAndBrown said:


> Avi 8 Flyboy on bracelet on sale for $89 via their Spreesy store.
> 
> Miyota 8215 so the seconds hand does stutter a bit with movement.
> 
> avi_8


Nice looking watch and great price.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

velvet396 said:


> Of course nothing I want is in stock at the Orient site, and hasn't been since the Father's day sale. What gives?
> 40% off out-of-stock is useless.


I also checked a couple of prices, and 40% off is still well above gray market prices on some. It's all a matter of how much that Orient warranty means to you.


----------



## AFinchMustang (Feb 12, 2015)

mattybumpkin said:


> Orient USA 40% off Labor Day Sale.......code LABORDAY15, excludes Mako USA.
> 
> Save Big this Labor Day! | Orient Watch USA


Too bad many of the styles I like are out of stock


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

russianbear said:


> Does anyone know anything about that Jean Richard Highland's watch? I can't seem to find the movement but that seems like a sick deal.


I believe it's an ETA 2824 dolled up by JeanRichard.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

I bought one watch on the 25% off Amazon sale. But I think I want a couple of others. I got worried though because the conditions say that all items must be in one order and shipped to the same address. Do you think if I place another order they won't honor the coupon? I know this isn't really a thread for asking questions, but I thought someone might be more likely to know the answer here.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

M111 said:


> I bought one watch on the 25% off Amazon sale. But I think I want a couple of others. I got worried though because the conditions say that all items must be in one order and shipped to the same address. Do you think if I place another order they won't honor the coupon? I know this isn't really a thread for asking questions, but I thought someone might be more likely to know the answer here.


Give it a shot. You get a final screen shot before you commit to the order. If the 25% is visible there, then run with it. They can't change the terms after you check out.


----------



## amateurchemist (Jun 13, 2015)

On Orient USA you can still use the "youtube30" code to get 30% off and a free watch - if you're not picky, there are some items left.

Dean.


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

amateurchemist said:


> On Orient USA you can still use the "youtube30" code to get 30% off and a free watch - if you're not picky, there are some items left.
> 
> Dean.


Isn't that an expired code?


----------



## Anatole Sturgeon (Apr 4, 2015)

Momentum Deep 6 at 57$ on Amazon, with the chance to use a 25% discount.
If you like it, it's totally a bargain.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...e&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00&tag=gdext-20


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

I bought one of the avi 8 auto watches. Ive been watching it for a long time and this is a great price if it were on a NATO but a really great price on a bracelet


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Touch of modern us having a 40% sale on Dietrich Watches. They are down to $780 usd but delivery seems to be limited to the US.

3 different models available plus some of their straps.

You will have to go to www.touchofmodern.com and login to see the deal.

Cheers, Wen


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

Soulspawn said:


> Touch of modern us having a 40% sale on Dietrich Watches. They are down to $780 usd but delivery seems to be limited to the US.
> 
> 3 different models available plus some of their straps.
> 
> ...


From a "value perspective", it's hard to justify a Miyota movement China-made watch for almost $800...

But from a collector's perspective, it's hard to pass up  In for one, thanks!


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

sanriopurin said:


> From a "value perspective", it's hard to justify a Miyota movement China-made watch for almost $800...
> 
> But from a collector's perspective, it's hard to pass up  In for one, thanks!


Yeah. It's kind of the same with the seven Friday watches.... Nothing to really write home about with the movement, but the case work is quite interesting.

I've read reviews where they said the Dietrich Watches were very comfortable to wear because of the case and lug design. I personally wouldn't have paid $1.3k for it, but $780 is something I'd consider. Pity they don't shop outside of the US.

Cheers, Wen


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

jeacock said:


> Amazon has this watch for $83.44. I'm not too familiar with brand, looks nice, but too big for me.
> Edit: Upon further review of Red Line offerings on Amazon, most of their watches sell pretty cheap, despite the Invicta-esque MSRPs. Bang for the buck, or junk?


Talked with TheWatchery aka SwissWatchIntl and they do have price matching. Red Line and Swiss Legend are their own in-house brands, and not affiliated with Invicta they said.


----------



## mattybumpkin (May 1, 2009)

Sierra Trading has Orbita Sparta 1 for sale:

Orbita Sparta 1 Mini Watch Winder - Rotorwind - Save 32%

With coupon code "SFB9115", it brings them down to $129. Limited colors.


----------



## amateurchemist (Jun 13, 2015)

Gang,

Amazon will be running a Lightning Deal today Friday, September 4th, 2015 @ 12:30pm EST (Early Prime Access) for the Orient President Black/Silver.

It is currently listed at $168.75.

Happy Friday and hope you fine folks have a nice holiday weekend!

Dean.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Seiko SKS439 Chronograph QUARTZ for *70$* with coupon *[SEIK70]*
Next cheapest is 83$ in jomashop and 86$ in amazon

www.timepiece.com/seiko-watch-sks439.html


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

_*Today only:
*_
Mondaine Swiss Railways Evo QUARTZ for *110$* from JomaShop
Model #A627.30303.11SBB
Next cheapest price is from JomaShop themselves before the offer for 136$

Mondaine Swiss Railways Evo White Dial Black Lether Men's Watch A6273030311SBB - Mondaine - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Anatole Sturgeon said:


> Momentum Deep 6 at 57$ on Amazon, with the chance to use a 25% discount.
> If you like it, it's totally a bargain.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...e&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00&tag=gdext-20


Yep, that's one of the two other watches I just ordered from Amazon. It's hard to beat a normally $200 Momentum for $42.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

damonism said:


> Orient have posted on Instagram that they have 40% off for their Labor Day Sale (Excludes Mako USA) with code LABORDAY15.
> 
> View attachment 5219090


To make the deal slicker, you can purchase their gift card for 40% off. then apply the gift card balance to the already discounted watch. Good luck.


----------



## amateurchemist (Jun 13, 2015)

ninja123 said:


> To make the deal slicker, you can purchase their gift card for 40% off. then apply the gift card balance to the already discounted watch. Good luck.


Good shout!


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

M111 said:


> Yep, that's one of the two other watches I just ordered from Amazon. It's hard to beat a normally $200 Momentum for $42.


I got on this one too. Hard to pass up at this price with 25% off and free shipping. Don't know about the all black , but for $45 it's not a big deal. Some Natos with pvd hardware will have a home


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

AVI-8 Hawker Hurricane for $77 from Amazon Warehouse Deals (open box returns - like new)

Warehouse Deals watches come with a 2 year warranty.

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00FR70K9W/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

NatoStrapCo is having a Labor Day sale - 15% off any strap using code LD15 at checkout. Grab a few and get quantity breaks - the savings add up quickly.

NATO Strap Co.


----------



## Yankee (Mar 9, 2015)

ninja123 said:


> To make the deal slicker, you can purchase their gift card for 40% off. then apply the gift card balance to the already discounted watch. Good luck.


Can this be done with multiple gift cards and can you buy them for yourself?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Another Christopher Ward "Nearly New" sale (at least 30% off): Save 30% on Selected Watches - Christopher Ward


----------



## Bub838 (Dec 20, 2012)

Yankee said:


> Can this be done with multiple gift cards and can you buy them for yourself?


Wondering the same thing. Have a hard time believing they'd allow that


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> _*Today only:
> *_
> Mondaine Swiss Railways Evo QUARTZ for *110$* from JomaShop
> Model #A627.30303.11SBB
> ...


If only they had a good deal on the automatic version....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nek (Apr 20, 2013)

Gemnation have the Alpina Aviation Mens Watch
Model AL-525SC4S6 reduced to $478 again.

http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Alpina-Aviation-AL-525SC4S6-23914.html










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Another Christopher Ward "Nearly New" sale (at least 30% off): Save 30% on Selected Watches - Christopher Ward


Awesome! Thanks for heads up. Whilst I definitely don't need another watch, I was able to snag a 42mm Trident Quartz for $263.

I really need to give this site up.


----------



## nathanpyoung (Apr 18, 2015)

thomasp said:


> Awesome! Thanks for heads up. Whilst I definitely don't need another watch, I was able to snag a 42mm Trident Quartz for $263.
> 
> I really need to give this site up.


Lol dang you beat me to it  been looking at these for awhile, better for my wallet though 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

nathanpyoung said:


> Lol dang you beat me to it  been looking at these for awhile, better for my wallet though
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


Haha, yes I moved quick. If for whatever reason I don't like it, I could sell it to you for cost?

Chances are I'll like it though


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Chris Duncan said:


> If only they had a good deal on the automatic version....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it was only the dateless model


----------



## nathanpyoung (Apr 18, 2015)

thomasp said:


> Haha, yes I moved quick. If for whatever reason I don't like it, I could sell it to you for cost?
> 
> Chances are I'll like it though


Lol that might work  which one was it?

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Chris Duncan said:


> If only they had a good deal on the automatic version....











It's either quartz, color coated, or too big... Been like this for months.
The search continues!


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> Another Christopher Ward "Nearly New" sale (at least 30% off): Save 30% on Selected Watches - Christopher Ward


I'm glad there is nothing on there that I really want. I'd have to purchase. If I didn't already have a C60 I'd be all over that blue bezel with black dial version.


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

nathanpyoung said:


> Lol that might work  which one was it?
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


All black, rubber strap.


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> View attachment 5241394
> 
> 
> It's either quartz, color coated, or too big... Been like this for months.
> The search continues!


 Thanks! I needed that!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ninja123 said:


> To make the deal slicker, you can purchase their gift card for 40% off. then apply the gift card balance to the already discounted watch. Good luck.


Doesn't look like you can redeem gift card code and coupon code at same time, so no go on this loophole.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> AVI-8 Hawker Hurricane for $77 from Amazon Warehouse Deals (open box returns - like new)
> 
> Warehouse Deals watches come with a 2 year warranty.
> 
> Amazon.com: Buying Choices: AVI-8 Men's AV-4011-03 Hawker Hurricane Analog Japanese-Quartz Black Watch


Oh, that's nice.

WTF do I keep coming here? I need another watch like I need another hole in my head. I think I might have to buy this one!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The Tissot PR100 black-dial automatic, model T0494071605700, is only $279 at Jomashop with coupon code 'WLCM20'

That's $80 clear of the next-closest price.

Tissot PR100 Black Dial Automatic Men's Watch T0494071605700 - PR100 - T-Classic - Tissot - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop









Good price for an ETA 2824-2.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> AVI-8 Hawker Hurricane for $77 from Amazon Warehouse Deals (open box returns - like new)
> 
> Warehouse Deals watches come with a 2 year warranty.


Where did you find this warranty information? This is what it says in their FAQ.

"*Do products come with a warranty?*No. Used products generally do not come with a manufacturer's warranty but all of our items are backed by Amazon's return policy. If you would like additional protection, you can purchase a warranty from Square Trade to cover certain items."


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Amazon warehouse deal

Price drop alert: SEIKO ProspEx diver scuba SBDC001 men's watch - $332.10









http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/ol/B000R3JYB6/ref=mw_dp_olp?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

M111 said:


> Yep, that's one of the two other watches I just ordered from Amazon. It's hard to beat a normally $200 Momentum for $42.


Damn this thread! I decided I needed a new fishing/beater watch and picked up this one for $44.









Seemed like a decent deal to me. Think I'll ditch the bracelet though.


----------



## mugwump867 (Apr 8, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> AVI-8 Hawker Hurricane for $77 from Amazon Warehouse Deals (open box returns - like new)
> 
> Warehouse Deals watches come with a 2 year warranty.
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00FR70K9W/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


Just a heads up that the image Amazon uses for this item is the blue-faced version of the watch but according to reviews and the shopping cart info on checkout the Amazon Warehouse deal is for the black-faced version. I was about to pull the trigger if it had been blue. Also check your email for a $10 of $40 purchase on Amazon Warehouse.


----------



## HerculesM (Mar 6, 2014)

Casio MTP-E201 (usually around $60) are going for $40 on Amazon right now. Field style, illuminator backlight and a variety of colours. If you've been looking for a cheap beater you could do worse.









Link


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

mugwump867 said:


> Just a heads up that the image Amazon uses for this item is the blue-faced version of the watch but according to reviews and the shopping cart info on checkout the Amazon Warehouse deal is for the black-faced version. I was about to pull the trigger if it had been blue. Also check your email for a $10 of $40 purchase on Amazon Warehouse.


There were 3 or 4 listings as "near new," and one as "very good condition," and then a few "new" at $150+

I looked at a couple of those listed as VCG and one or two were black and some were blue. I read the reviews on the blue watch and many said it was a very dark blue, darker than this photo shows.

I pulled the trigger on the blue, will post a pic when it comes in.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

I've been out of the country. What is the 25% off code for Amazon? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

jmarkpatton said:


> I've been out of the country. What is the 25% off code for Amazon?


Only works for the stuff listed here:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=promo_x..._t=101&pf_rd_p=2190317902&pf_rd_i=12544745011


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Speaking of which, another great buy from that sale, for the smaller-wristed among us with a wad of cash ready to spend on a higher-tier watch.

Breitling Galactic 36 automatic, blue dial, Model #BTA3733012-C824SS, about $2,420 with the 'EXTRA25OFF' coupon code.

That's over $2,000 less than Jomashop's price for this watch. (!!!!)

36mm case diameter would never work for me, but could be a great, sporty daily wearer for some of you.

Amazon.com: Breitling Men's BTA3733012-C824SS Galactic 36 Analog Display Swiss Automatic Silver Watch: Breitling: Clothing


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

No joy :-(


DrVenkman said:


> What about the football?


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

This one is for the Aussies as we get bent over down under & Amazon don't deliver a lot of watches here - Casio AMW360B-1A1 USD$57.53 (AUD$82.95) Delivered. It might be cheap for the US also but I haven't checked.
Casio MEN&apos;S Black Analog Digital Multi Function Watch 100M Alarm AMW360B 1A1 NEW 079767970055 | eBay
Casio Men&apos;s Black Analog Digital Multi Function Watch 100M Alarm AMW360B 1A1 New 079767970055 | eBay


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Nordstrom Rack has a good sale going on watches -- mostly quartz and fashion watches, but some nice lookers in there. Like the Fossil Privateer BQ1731 for $40.50. It's not selling a lot of other places, but it's selling for $100+ in the couple of places I saw.

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1295724/fossil-men-s-leather-strap-watch?color=NO+COLOR









I'm a sucker for a black matte dial.

The cream dial version is $50.23
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1295719?color=NO COLOR&cm_vc=RECOMMENDED

Looks like their best prices are on their Fossil models.


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

Redback said:


> This one is for the Aussies as we get bent over down under & Amazon don't deliver a lot of watches here - Casio AMW360B-1A1 USD$57.53 (AUD$82.95) Delivered. It might be cheap for the US also but I haven't checked.
> Casio MEN&apos;S Black Analog Digital Multi Function Watch 100M Alarm AMW360B 1A1 NEW 079767970055 | eBay
> Casio Men&apos;s Black Analog Digital Multi Function Watch 100M Alarm AMW360B 1A1 New 079767970055 | eBay


It's $43.47 USD for US Amazon shoppers. A nice looking $40(ish) watch.

Amazon.com: Casio Men's AMW360B-1A1 Black Analog Multi-Function Watch: Watches


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Outside of that extra 25% off deal, Amazon has the Victorinox Swiss Army Men's Infantry Vintage Chronograph for $249.99.

It's on sale in the Nordstrom Rack weekend sale for $150 more. It's $675 at Gemnation; $616 at Overstock; $596 at Macy's. It was a Jomadeals daily deal a while back for more than twice the price, $508.

Amazon.com: Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241314 Infantry Vintage Chronograph Black Dial Watch: Swiss Army: Clothing

















Somebody needs to jump on this. I just can't justify it for me. I have watches that fill this role already, and the Ventus Caspian on the way.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Outside of that extra 25% off deal, Amazon has the Victorinox Swiss Army Men's Infantry Vintage Chronograph for $249.99.
> 
> It's on sale in the Nordstrom Rack weekend sale for $150 more. It's $675 at Gemnation; $616 at Overstock; $596 at Macy's. It was a Jomadeals daily deal a while back for more than twice the price, $508.
> 
> ...


That is a great deal. Gemnation has it for over $600. I can't justify it at the moment either but would love to hear from anybody who does.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks Skriefal, that's a bargain for you guys in the US.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Outside of that extra 25% off deal, Amazon has the Victorinox Swiss Army Men's Infantry Vintage Chronograph for $249.99.
> 
> It's on sale in the Nordstrom Rack weekend sale for $150 more. It's $675 at Gemnation; $616 at Overstock; $596 at Macy's. It was a Jomadeals daily deal a while back for more than twice the price, $508.
> 
> ...


The higher prices you found are for the quartz version that is on sale at Amazon?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> The higher prices you found are for the quartz version that is on sale at Amazon?


Correct.

Victorinox Swiss Army Men's INFANTRY 241314 Black Leather Swiss Quartz Watch with Black Dial - Overstock Shopping - Big Discounts on More Brands Men's Watches

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...-vintage-black-leather-strap-241314?ID=517023

Swiss Army Infantry Vintage Chrono Mens Watch Model: 241314

JomaDeals.com: Victorinox Infantry Vintage Chrono Mens Watch 241314


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow that is a great deal. Thanks for doing all the research.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This has some promise ...

Today at Ashford you can get $10 off a $90 purchase; $20 off $175; $30 off $250; $40 off $350 and $50 off $425 with coupon code 'FWSAVINGS'

AND, FatWallet has doubled the rebate for Ashford, giving you 6% cash back on any purchase.

The coupon code only works on items not already on sale, but the rebate will work on anything.

Also, as I recall, some of those other big-discount coupon codes for a specific watch at Ashford, that you can find at retailmenot.com, can also work and provide you with the 6% FatWallet rebate. You just have to log into Ashford's site through FatWallet.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Looks like Touch of Modern is doing some great Labor Day deals on Vulcains. Deals include the Nautical, 50s President, Aviator and more. As a devout fan, you don't see too many Vulcains for sale in the USA.

................................/sales/labor-day-special-luxury-watches?open=1

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Seiko SNE279 solar diver on sale at Ashford for $116.25

Seiko Prospex SNE279 Men's Watch



Thanks to never_keeps_time for the photograph.

As WorthTheWrist noted



> FatWallet has doubled the rebate for Ashford, giving you 6% cash back on any purchase.


That knocks it down to $109.28

18 hours later: that certainly sold out fast!


----------



## OneStevieBoy (Mar 30, 2015)

For those in the UK, I found this Seiko SSC273P9 Men's Sportura Solar Leather Watch on Ernest Jones for £190 which normally retails for £379 and the cheapest I can see it elsewhere is £282 from Express Watches

Seiko Sport men's black ion-plated black leather strap watch Â - Ernest Jones

Spec from Seiko:-

Solar Chronograph from the Sportura collection
Stainless steel with Ion Plating
Black leather strap with orange detailing
Power save function
Ceramic bezel
Sapphire crystal with anti-reflective coating
Case diameter: 42mm
100m water resistance


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

For those of you who bought watches on Rakuten during the Super 10x promotion period this summer, the points have been credited into your account and are valid till the beginning of October!

Theres also a 1000 yen coupon that can be added: *SROD-HIZB-0TZJ-WKZ8*​


----------



## josh225 (Aug 16, 2015)

The Fossil Del Rey Chronograph with mechaquartz movement is on sale at Nordstrom for $77.50 with free shipping. The cheapest I've seen is $150.

Fossil 'Del Rey' Chronograph Leather Strap Watch, 43mm | Nordstrom


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

josh225 said:


> The Fossil Del Rey Chronograph with mechaquartz movement is on sale at Nordstrom for $77.50 with free shipping. The cheapest I've seen is $150.
> 
> Fossil 'Del Rey' Chronograph Leather Strap Watch, 43mm | Nordstrom


Black one too:

Fossil 'Del Rey' Chronograph Leather Strap Watch, 43mm | Nordstrom


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

This looks like a nice present for your wife:

Momo Design Pilot Ladies Watch Model: MD093-E02SL-MB

http://www.gemnation.com/images/watches/Momo/MD093-E02SL-MB.jpg


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I know what you're thinking ... what your collection needs is an Audemars Piguet Royal Oak quartz "homage" for under $20.

Amazon has the Yachtman black-dial for $16.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AQBJV3U...&ascsubtag=28767e4c4fab842bbc68bf9dada74666_S









... and an orange-dial version for $13.95.

Amazon.com: Yachtman Men's YM760-OR Octagon Orange Dial Silicone Strap Watch: Watches








Per camel3, the black dial at least has been selling for about $10 more.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

These are almost as ugly as the new gigantic AP


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I know what you're thinking ... what your collection needs is an Audemars Piguet Royal Oak quartz "homage" for under $20.
> 
> Amazon has the Yachtman black-dial for $16.
> 
> ...


Are those subdials painted on????


----------



## donovanl12 (Jan 23, 2015)

Yes they are painted on. I bought the black one a couple weeks ago. I just bought it for fun


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I know what you're thinking ... what your collection needs is an Audemars Piguet Royal Oak quartz "homage" for under $20.
> 
> View attachment 5287298


Ugly homage of an ugly watch is ugly.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Here is a deal from Australia - Citizen Promaster BM6401-07E USD$126.36 Delivered to US or AUD$147.50 Delivered in Australia
Citizen Promaster Land BM6401-07E: StarBuy
Other stores are all around AUD$200.00 plus delivery






I recently bought this watch and love the clean simple style, great lume and it's solar also.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Amazon has some very nice deals on FC watches today http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=dp_bc_2?ie=UTF8&node=12544766011&rh=i:fashion,n:12544766011,

*http://www.amazon.com/Frederique-Co...UTF8&qid=1441804306&sr=1-3&nodeID=12544766011

$1229 vs +$1,600 everywhere else
*


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Ugly homage of an ugly watch is ugly.


This sounds like a geometry proof.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Staples has the Seiko SKS411 Chronograph (Black Dial) for $65 with free shipping. Has a 1/10th second stopwatch, calendar display, split time measurement, and 42mm diameter.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Is $1650 for a Speedmaster with a 1-year warranty a good deal?


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Is $1650 for a Speedmaster with a 1-year warranty a good deal?
> 
> View attachment 5295722


Why, yes, yes it is....


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Is $1650 for a Speedmaster with a 1-year warranty a good deal?
> 
> View attachment 5295722


Is that a Speedy reduced? If so, it's an okay deal but I bought one on f29 for closer to $1200.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Is that a Speedy reduced? If so, it's an okay deal but I bought one on f29 for closer to $1200.


Yeah, I think I've talked myself out of it. The warranty isn't worth that much extra.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Redback said:


> Here is a deal from Australia - Citizen Promaster BM6401-07E USD$126.36 Delivered to US or AUD$147.50 Delivered in Australia
> Citizen Promaster Land BM6401-07E: StarBuy
> Other stores are all around AUD$200.00 plus delivery
> View attachment 5292650
> I recently bought this watch and love the clean simple style, great lume and it's solar also.


I've never heard of Starbuy.com considering I'm on the other side of the planet. Are they legit?


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Is that a Speedy reduced? If so, it's an okay deal but I bought one on f29 for closer to $1200.


Yes, it's a Reduced. Look how far the subdials are from the center pinion, then compare to a Professional.


----------



## shaneoc5 (Sep 9, 2015)

Have been researching hours and hours over the last few weeks to find the perfect first watch, Tissot PRC 516 was in the lead until i have seen this, very tempted.....the http://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-24...3&sr=8-1&keywords=241314&tag=viglink122305-20 that is,


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

shaneoc5 said:


> Have been researching hours and hours over the last few weeks to find the perfect first watch, Tissot PRC 516 was in the lead until i have seen this, very tempted.....the http://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-24...3&sr=8-1&keywords=241314&tag=viglink122305-20 that is,


Worth the wrist had a post a few pages back that presented that deal and he gave a few links to other sellers of the same watch just to show how good of a deal Amazon had on it. I think Amazon beat everyone else by over $200+.


----------



## shaneoc5 (Sep 9, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Worth the wrist had a post a few pages back that presented that deal and he gave a few links to other sellers of the same watch just to show how good of a deal Amazon had on it. I think Amazon beat everyone else by over $200+.


Yeah I think its a winner, Im driving myself mad trying to decide on the right one to get the collection off to the ''perfect start'' This deal is almost too good to turn down


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Rocat said:


> I've never heard of Starbuy.com considering I'm on the other side of the planet. Are they legit?


Yes they are legit. I bought this watch from them and they have a Rep that often posts deals on Ozbargain - https://www.ozbargain.com.au/deals/starbuy.com.au


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

That Victorinox at that price is unquestionably a good deal, at least in terms of what others charge for it.

For another hour or so, Pennywise, a cousin website of Shnoop and Bling Daily, has Casio Forester Illuminators for $13.99. That's $6 to $10 different than the other prices I see, which for this small of a price....









https://www.pennywise.biz/


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Ashford had this Precisionist Wilton chrono

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/bulova/precisionist/96B182.pid?nid=cpg_cat680064&so=15







for $179 again. Great deal.

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

shaneoc5 said:


> Yeah I think its a winner, Im driving myself mad trying to decide on the right one to get the collection off to the ''perfect start'' This deal is almost too good to turn down


Free returns and free shipping really limits your risk in case you didn't like it once it came in. Go for it. Pictures please when it comes in.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

colgex said:


> Amazon has some very nice deals on FC watches today Amazon.com: Deal of the Day | Frederique Constant Watches: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Thanks for the heads up. I found this one to be the irresistible steal:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00V4ERI2E?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00








Going for $599 at the moment, sale ends in about 5 hours or so.

Next cheapest I could find is at Jomashop for $975.

I believe BeFrugal is offering 6% cashback for Amazon "jewellery purchases", which will push the price down further to $563+

That's gotta be one of the cheapest Swiss-Made automatic GMT watch deals out there...

EDIT: forgot to mention this is limited to 2,888 pieces, and it comes with an Austin Healey toy car!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Android's deal of the day is a two-pack of genuine crocodile straps, one a light brown, the other a grayish-green, 22mm, for $57. If you can live with the "Android" etching on the buckle, that's an unbeatable price for real croc.









ANDROID® 22mm Crocodile Leather strap combo II - Final Sale


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Android's deal of the day is a two-pack of genuine crocodile straps, one a light brown, the other a grayish-green, 22mm, for $57. If you can live with the "Android" etching on the buckle, that's an unbeatable price for real croc.
> 
> ANDROID® 22mm Crocodile Leather strap combo II - Final Sale


Buckle isn't really an issue.. I switch them up within straps in less than a minute. I actually have a trusty butterfly clasp for each size that I use on every strap I wear.

The deal is a winner, but I can't see any of my watches on that light green strap. Good thing I got myself convinced this time.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev (Feb 9, 2015)

Green could go well with green Russian "scuba dude". Too bad I do not have one.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

sanriopurin said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I found this one to be the irresistible steal:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00V4ERI2E?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
> 
> View attachment 5300242
> ...


I like the FC you bought. But there are other swiss made GMT for less










412 euro w/o VAT.

May not be your style though.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

That etching is easily brushed or sanded off.



WorthTheWrist said:


> Android's deal of the day is a two-pack of genuine crocodile straps, one a light brown, the other a grayish-green, 22mm, for $57. If you can live with the "Android" etching on the buckle, that's an unbeatable price for real croc.
> 
> View attachment 5300298
> 
> ...


----------



## amateurchemist (Jun 13, 2015)

Good Morning Gang!

The Invicta 9094OB (Silver/Blue) dropped in price by 34% from around $106 down to $69.99.

An absolute steal at that price, if you ask me.

Enjoy,
Dean.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Cheap nato straps are having a 26% off sale. Includes smart watch straps and pocket squares.

Coupon code 'INSTA26'

http://www.cheapestnatostraps.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Massdrop

Davosa Military Watch $479 is the lowest price available if they get 4 more people to commit.

It seems like there is some demand for a 200m WR watch that is not a diver. And on more than one occasion I have seen requests for a field watch with 200m WR specs. This seems to fit that mold perfectly. Good specs and really good dimensions that should fit most people very well. Massdrops lowest price looks to be about $100USD less than I could find elsewhere on the same watch.

Specs

ETA 2824-2 25J automatic movement 
Hand winding compatible 
Hacking seconds 
28,800 bph 
Domed sapphire crystal with AR coating 
Screw down crown 
Case width: 42 mm 
Case thickness: 12.5 mm 
Lug width: 22 mm 
Lug to lug width: 48 mm 
Date aperture at 3 o'clock 
Water resistance: 200 m 
Swiss made 

Included

Additional strap: 22 mm Black nylon NATO 
2-year warranty 
Presentation box


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Orient blue Mako on bracelet starts at 1pm EST on Amazon lightening deals. It's $142 now and should go down to maybe $109 or so.....


----------



## golfnut (Mar 23, 2015)

joey79 said:


> Cheap nato straps are having a 26% off sale. Includes smart watch straps and pocket squares.
> 
> Coupon code 'INSTA26'
> 
> ...


Thanks! Grabbed a 5 pack.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

joey79 said:


> Cheap nato straps are having a 26% off sale. Includes smart watch straps and pocket squares.
> 
> Coupon code 'INSTA26'
> 
> ...


Nice, good tip!


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

creationwatches.com have the Orient Ray Raven for $154 shipped. Not stellar, but one of the cheapest for this beautiful watch in some time.


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

joey79 said:


> Cheap nato straps are having a 26% off sale. Includes smart watch straps and pocket squares.
> 
> Coupon code 'INSTA26'
> 
> ...





DSlocum said:


> Nice, good tip!


Just took advantage of this myself. Also, buy 5 get another 20% off.

Total for 4 NATOs and a ZULU was just over $30 shipped to the US. 

-C.


----------



## shaneoc5 (Sep 9, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Free returns and free shipping really limits your risk in case you didn't like it once it came in. Go for it. Pictures please when it comes in.


]
Yeah ive gone for it anyway! Will post pictures once i have it!


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> Nice, good tip!


Also 10% off with code 'facebook10' -- no need to click like or even have a FB account.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

For UK/Europe, H.S Johnson slashed the Bulova 63B167 Sorengo dress watch to 99 quid. Price half than anything found elsewhere. Also accepting offers for less (!)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomashop does it again ... Omega Seamaster 300 M Chronometer "James Bond" midsize, model 2922.80.91, for $1,895 with coupon code 'Seamaster300'

At least $200 better than the competition.

Omega Seamaster 300 M Chronometer Midsize Watch 2922.80.91 - Seamaster - Omega - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow what a price!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for the deal info. 

I just made my first purchase from CNS! 3 nato, 3 Smart Watch straps (ie 2 piece Zulu straps). Great deal with the extra 20% discount for items over 5.


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

joey79 said:


> Cheap nato straps are having a 26% off sale. Includes smart watch straps and pocket squares.
> 
> Coupon code 'INSTA26'
> 
> ...


Thanks! Picked up a few nice ones.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

joey79 said:


> Cheap nato straps are having a 26% off sale. Includes smart watch straps and pocket squares.
> 
> Coupon code 'INSTA26'
> 
> ...


Only ordered one. Thanks!


----------



## anokewee (Mar 20, 2006)

joey79 said:


> Cheap nato straps are having a 26% off sale. Includes smart watch straps and pocket squares.
> 
> Coupon code 'INSTA26'
> 
> ...


Thanks! I bought 7 straps 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

charliekilo98 said:


> Just took advantage of this myself. Also, buy 5 get another 20% off.
> 
> Total for 4 NATOs and a ZULU was just over $30 shipped to the US.
> 
> -C.


If only I didn't flag my credit card as stolen for the stupid late 4$ tax I was charged.

I should seriously stop monitoring this thread until I receive a new cc in 20 days or so.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

You are welcome guys. I did forget to mention the extra 20%, if you purchase 5 or more.

Shipping was just over a week for me, not bad considering I'm down under. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

For the Aussies, genuine Seiko Z22 rubber strap there is one on ebay for $14.95 with free postage and free set of spring bars. That is a great deal.

http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/like/13127...rkparms=clkid=8912411095363582679&_mwBanner=1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Double post


----------



## Darkmirage (Jul 23, 2015)

joey79 said:


> You are welcome guys. I did forget to mention the extra 20%, if you purchase 5 or more.
> 
> Shipping was just over a week for me, not bad considering I'm down under.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


just bought 5 leather natos. I need to control myself...


----------



## steve_eaux (Dec 14, 2014)

The cheapestnatostraps.com coupon code also works for bracelets too, although not all styles are in stock.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

steve_eaux said:


> The cheapestnatostraps.com coupon code also works for bracelets too, although not all styles are in stock.


Not sure it works for watches, they do have a couple of homage type watches. The sub homage contains a seagull movement.

Not really my thing but for the price, seems a good deal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIMODRIVER (Jul 28, 2015)

Interesting thing - if you choose USD as a preferred currency, price will be $127 (£82). 


georgefl74 said:


> For UK/Europe, H.S Johnson slashed the Bulova 63B167 Sorengo dress watch to 99 quid. Price half than anything found elsewhere. Also accepting offers for less (!)
> 
> View attachment 5309218


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

LIMODRIVER said:


> Interesting thing - if you choose USD as a preferred currency, price will be $127 (£82).


You'll probably lose some in the conversion, but worth trying

Sent from my LG-V900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LIMODRIVER (Jul 28, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> You'll probably lose some in the conversion, but worth trying


Not in my case 

BTW, it has smooth sweeping second hand or usual quartz movement?


----------



## md29 (Dec 20, 2013)

Frederique Constant Worldtimer Automatic for $1399. Seems like a good deal, last time i checked they must have been 1800...

Frederique Constant Worldtimer Mens Watch Model: FC-718WM4H6


----------



## Ajax_Drakos (Aug 20, 2014)

md29 said:


> Frederique Constant Worldtimer Automatic for $1399. Seems like a good deal, last time i checked they must have been 1800...
> 
> Frederique Constant Worldtimer Mens Watch Model: FC-718WM4H6


That's definitely the best price I've seen on that watch.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

LIMODRIVER said:


> Not in my case
> 
> BTW, it has smooth sweeping second hand or usual quartz movement?


Pretty sure it's a Ronda 515

Sent from Crapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Jomashop has the Bulova Precisionist Catamount black dial for $129. 
http://www.jomashop.com/bulova-prec...015/09/10+Bulova+&+Cartier+&+Gucci+&+MB+Email

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

This one is definitely a blowout. The lowest I've seen it go for is $475 at jomashop










Frederique Constant Classics Mens Watch Model: FC-303SN5B6

$389


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Ajax_Drakos said:


> That's definitely the best price I've seen on that watch.


FW50 takes another $50 off.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jomashop

Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Quartz Black Enamel Dial Black Ceramic Bezel - $144.99

I think this deal has been around before but still a decent deal.










Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Quartz Black Enamel Dial Black Ceramic Bezel Men's Watch SRQBLK - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Citizen Nighthawk AT4110 $288 @ Jomashop - $20 Coupon COde (WLCM20) = $266

This beats the other prices I found for this watch by $40
Citizen Nighthawk A-T Black Dial Men's Watch AT4110-55E - Nighthawk A-T - Citizen - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Jomashop
> 
> Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Quartz Black Enamel Dial Black Ceramic Bezel - $144.99
> 
> ...


Also in orange red yellow blue and green.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford has the Armand Nicolet TM7 day-date automatic, Model#9630A-NR-M9630, for $799 with coupon code 'AFFDATE799'

I've admired from afar a white dial chronograph of theirs very similar. If you like guilloche dials, you can't do much better than these in the affordable realm.

Armand Nicolet TM7 9630A-NR-M9630 Men's Watch









$1,295 on Amazon and eBay.


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

Ashford has the SKS427 quartz chrono on sale for $69 with code: SDCHRONO69

Seiko Chronograph SKS427 Men's Watch


----------



## TimemiT (Dec 6, 2014)

Another tonneau style watch @ Ashford is the Hamilton Tonneau at less than $400. I got one of those.

>>>_Ashford has the Armand Nicolet TM7 day-date automatic, Model#9630A-NR-M9630, for $799 with coupon code 'AFFDATE799'
I've admired from afar a white dial chronograph of theirs very similar. If you like guilloche dials, you can't do much better than these in the affordable realm.
Armand Nicolet TM7 9630A-NR-M9630 Men's Watch_


----------



## akahrt (Mar 30, 2014)

HerculesM said:


> Casio MTP-E201 (usually around $60) are going for $40 on Amazon right now. Field style, illuminator backlight and a variety of colours. If you've been looking for a cheap beater you could do worse.
> 
> View attachment 5250210
> 
> ...


Does anyone KNOW what the lug width on this is? Amazon says 22 and 20. Update: It's 20mm, which is not what I was hoping for.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Creation has both the white and black Orient Star retrograde on sale, under $400, great bargain! Can't get a watch with these specs for near this price. It has a double-curved sapphire crystal!

orient star retrograde


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

I was on a plane recently and the steward had a cool looking 3 time zone watch, very large. I asked about it and he said he paid $10 for it from China from wish.com. He is a watch fan and has everything from this $10 model up to a Rolex, but gets compliments on the cheaper watches. I went there and couldn't find the exact watch but there are a whole bunch of watches from $2 and up. You can get one of the blue plastic watch band adjustment kits for $2. Here's a sample of a cheap quartz I liked:
http://76.my/Malaysia/[email protected]
$5
If you visit you have to log in to view watches so visit bugmenot for a login to browse...
http://www.wish.com/


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

$389 with the SS bracelet. Looks like I'm going to pull the trigger on this one.

Thanks!



colgex said:


> This one is definitely a blowout. The lowest I've seen it go for is $475 at jomashop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Amazon has some good prices going on Seiko 5 SNZH model divers. I know people love to use these as a base for modding, but I love the looks of them as-is. Seems like everywhere else these watches are in the $155+ range.

Area Trend via Amazon has the Seiko 5 SNZH53 (blue dial) for $122.86. Curiously, if you go to the actual Area Trend website, they're like $154.

Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SNZH53 Seiko 5 Automatic Dark Blue Dial Stainless Steel Watch: Seiko: Watches









The SNZH55 (black dial) is $138.49 with shipping via Mini Watches.

Amazon.com: Seiko 5 SNZH55 Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch: Seiko: Watches









And the SNZH57, black dial with gold accents, is $128.49 with shipping via Mini Watches.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004673QPE/?tag=wwwerikshelle-00-20









The latter one is the one that's really tempting me. I think it looks sharp as hell.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Good price if you live in the US, for the rest of us Sky Watches have it for USD$125.00 with free shipping worldwide - Seiko 5 Automatic Diver Watches SNZH53J1 SNZH53


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

I checked the description of this watch, and there is no mention of an inner rotating bezel. I saw the knurled crown on the left side, and wondered if that was it's purpose. Does it have this function? Thanks
PS It's also available in gray for a little more.


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Citizen Nighthawk AT4110 $288 @ Jomashop - $20 Coupon COde (WLCM20) = $266
> 
> This beats the other prices I found for this watch by $40
> Citizen Nighthawk A-T Black Dial Men's Watch AT4110-55E - Nighthawk A-T - Citizen - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


I checked the description of this watch, and there is no mention of an inner rotating bezel. I saw the knurled crown on the left side, and wondered if that was it's purpose. Does it have this function? Thanks
PS It's also available in gray for a little more


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

cyberpunks2000 said:


> I was on a plane recently and the steward had a cool looking 3 time zone watch, very large. I asked about it and he said he paid $10 for it from China from wish.com. He is a watch fan and has everything from this $10 model up to a Rolex, but gets compliments on the cheaper watches. I went there and couldn't find the exact watch but there are a whole bunch of watches from $2 and up. You can get one of the blue plastic watch band adjustment kits for $2. Here's a sample of a cheap quartz I liked:
> http://76.my/Malaysia/[email protected]
> $5
> If you visit you have to log in to view watches so visit bugmenot for a login to browse...
> http://www.wish.com/


Glycine makes a couple of unique solutions to this.

Glycine Airman 7 Crosswise









And the Glycine Airman 7 Plaza Mayor (Photo yanked from a review here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f5/glycine-airman-7-plaza-mayor-803030.html)


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Glycine makes a couple of unique solutions to this.
> 
> Glycine Airman 7 Crosswise
> 
> ...


A much better alternative if you ask me, should you really need 3+ timezones displayed is to get a WorldTime piece. On the lower tier, pricewise, you can get an Orient for 2-300$, available on eBay, Amazon, etc. or an Orient Star for around 6-700$ (rakuten is a good place to look for these)

















(my own pic)


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

bronzy77 said:


> I checked the description of this watch, and there is no mention of an inner rotating bezel. I saw the knurled crown on the left side, and wondered if that was it's purpose. Does it have this function? Thanks
> PS It's also available in gray for a little more


Yes, I have this watch and the the crown on the left (8:00) rotates the inner bezel.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The bargain thread dropped to Page 2?? We can't have that.

A couple of good deals on Victorinox Swiss Army watches. Yeah, they're quartz, but both look good.

Gemnation's daily deal is the VSA Dive Master 500 -- 500m water resistance -- for $199. Cheapest I see it elsewhere is about $100 more.









Swiss Army Dive Master 500 Mens Watch Model: 241555

Amazon has the Victorinox Swiss Army 241532 chronograph for $133.09. That's about $35 less than the next-closest site, quite a bit less than most others. Kind of a cool-looking dial.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=03N8XKBE9T9XVPMWD236


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The bargain thread dropped to Page 2?? We can't have that.
> 
> A couple of good deals on Victorinox Swiss Army watches. Yeah, they're quartz, but both look good.
> 
> ...


38mm case diameter on the dm500? I thought they were bigger?


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> 38mm case diameter on the dm500? I thought they were bigger?


That's the mid size or woman size.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

Touch of Modern is having an Alpina sale now (been a few days already actually).

I found this the most intriguing:








Not much info / live shots in the wild. From what I gather:
- the "in-house movement" is manufactured by sister company Frederique Constant, then Alpina made some modifications
- it has gone through several iterations, this one is the current model (still sold in Alpina's webstore)
- a sample review of the previous version (but same movement) indicate a very good accuracy rate
Regulation Time: Testing the Alpina Avalanche Manufacture Regulator › WatchTime - USA's No.1 Watch Magazine

48mm (warning!), in-house movement, Swiss-made Geneve, for *$745.99*


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

Dan83bz said:


>


Do you own this? For fear of incurring the wrath of some people I'll try to keep this short  I've never owned one of those world cities watches before, questions for this particular Orient Star which I've been eyeing for some time:
1. You can change/rotate the cities ring, basically setting your home city?
2. And as the time passes by, that cities chapter ring rotate as well, is that right?

PS nice strap by the way, it's aftermarket isn't it? Mind if I ask what it is and where did you get it? Thanks!


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, this thread was pretty quiet this weekend.









Not a screaming deal but Areatrend has the brown dial Citizen Nighthawk on brown leather strap with deployant for $188.05. FREE shipping in the U.S. if you use code "Trendnow". Next best price you can find right now is $17 more.

Not bad for not having to deal with overseas shipping for those of us in the states.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

dsbe90 said:


> Yeah, this thread was pretty quiet this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 5350538
> 
> ...


That's a very good price for the Havana dial. You'd be hard pressed to find it new for less.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

sanriopurin said:


> Do you own this? For fear of incurring the wrath of some people I'll try to keep this short  I've never owned one of those world cities watches before, questions for this particular Orient Star which I've been eyeing for some time:
> 1. You can change/rotate the cities ring, basically setting your home city?
> 2. And as the time passes by, that cities chapter ring rotate as well, is that right?


Orient world time watches are very easy to set and read. You just turn the inner rings until your current time zone matches. Then the time ring rotates as time passes, so it is always correct at all time zones (except for daylight savings time, North Korea, etc.). The normal Orient world time at under $200 is a great deal. It's my go to travel watch.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

_Potentially a good deal given the DEEP BLUE website prices:_

DEEP BLUE Sun Diver III 1000M Automatic *Black *OR *Orange *dial for *220$ with coupon [google10]
*
In website for 300$

Deep Blue Sun Diver III Automatic Black Dial Steel Men's Watch SUN31KBLK - Deep Blue - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop








*ORANGE DIAL LINK






*


----------



## MrKiwi (Dec 19, 2014)

Gemnation is having a sale on Frederique Constant.

Frederique Constant Watches at Gemnation.com

My personal favorite in this selection - heartbeat moonphase at $1098.

They also have a Revue Thommen with moonphase and triple date for $831!


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

MrKiwi said:


> They also have a Revue Thommen with moonphase and triple date for $831!


They had that one on sale for $585 a few months ago so it is not as hot.


----------



## MrKiwi (Dec 19, 2014)

colgex said:


> They had that one on sale for $585 a few months ago so it is not as hot.


I've not been paying attention, it seems. Thanks for the info.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh great, another new discount site to be a "time burglar" while I try to create the illusion of work, LOL! www.jet.com I saw a commercial for it on TV last night so I had to check it out...and of course they have watches. Some "meh" prices, but some pretty decent deals, too (that are lower than any other sites out there). A couple that are of slight interest to me are the Luminox Recon Point Man for $194.59 https://jet.com/product/Luminox-Rec...odel-A8822MI/bfdda5a0dbd14e199dc9b2c963b9312f and the Armourlite Caliber automatic for $246.83. https://jet.com/product/Armourlite-...p-Automatic-/0a604e45c4ad4afe86e113c64a60eb38. Additional $10 off orders over $35 with code TENBUCKSNOW. They appear to have free shipping and free returns, too. Not sure about sales tax as I haven't put anything in my cart, yet.......but that Luminox is calling to me as a good, lightweight, Swiss Made, sapphire crystal beater......


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Oh great, another new discount site to be a "time burglar" while I try to create the illusion of work, LOL! www.jet.com I saw a commercial for it on TV last night so I had to check it out...and of course they have watches. Some "meh" prices, but some pretty decent deals, too (that are lower than any other sites out there). A couple that are of slight interest to me are the Luminox Recon Point Man for $194.59 https://jet.com/product/Luminox-Rec...odel-A8822MI/bfdda5a0dbd14e199dc9b2c963b9312f and the Armourlite Caliber automatic for $246.83. https://jet.com/product/Armourlite-...p-Automatic-/0a604e45c4ad4afe86e113c64a60eb38. Additional $10 off orders over $35 with code TENBUCKSNOW. They appear to have free shipping and free returns, too. Not sure about sales tax as I haven't put anything in my cart, yet.......but that Luminox is calling to me as a good, lightweight, Swiss Made, sapphire crystal beater......


When I was researching the Nighthawk with Havana dial before posting the deal on this thread, jet.com came up as a Google Shopping result. I've never heard of them before and therefore distrusted the result. Let us know if you purchase something from them and how it goes.

In deal news, I got a postcard from Amazon Prime offering 20% off of selected clothing and watches with an individual one time code. If I decide not to use mine, I'll share it with you guys.


----------



## ELCID86 (Jun 27, 2015)

dsbe90 said:


> When I was researching the Nighthawk with Havana dial before posting the deal on this thread, jet.com came up as a Google Shopping result. I've never heard of them before and therefore distrusted the result. Let us know if you purchase something from them and how it goes.
> 
> In deal news, I got a postcard from Amazon Prime offering 20% off of selected clothing and watches with an individual one time code. If I decide not to use mine, I'll share it with you guys.


Ohh. I need to check the mail!

Thumbs, iPhone, TaT.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Jet.com launched as month or so ago. They are trying to give Amazon a direct competitor. You'll notice its a similar distributor. To take on Amazon, they knowingly under pricing their costs to match or beat Amazon's price. I expect we'll see more of jet.com but time will tell if they ever reach Amazon exec's radar.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Their website is a hot mess though... and the search engine sucks worse than Yahoo. I think I will wait a while, see if they are going to be around next week


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Now that I've researched Jet a bit more, they are almost a hybrid between Amazon and Costco. It turns out they charge an annual fee of $49.99; however they do offer a free, no strings attached, no auto-renewal 90 day trial period that starts with your first purchase. They do seem legit, but a few of you are correct in that they seem to have more than a few bugs to work out on their website (i.e. many of their Invictas' are listed as Bulovas', LOL!).


DSlocum said:


> Their website is a hot mess though... and the search engine sucks worse than Yahoo. I think I will wait a while, see if they are going to be around next week


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

unfortunately not on the blue slimline moonphase or blue worldtimer which are the ones I'd be tempted by


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Touch of Modern is having a sale of Elysee watches both auto and Quartz. Thinking they might be Chineese movements I looked up several sku's / part numbers on https://elysee-watches.com/en/mens_watches/ by clicking the search icon and typing the number. Sure enough each watch I tried came up as out of stock, but saying Citizen or Miyota movements. $149 for an auto with bracelet and 20ATM doesn't sound bad. Others down to $113


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Dan83bz said:


> A much better alternative if you ask me, should you really need 3+ timezones displayed is to get a WorldTime piece. On the lower tier, pricewise, you can get an Orient for 2-300$, available on eBay, Amazon, etc. or an Orient Star for around 6-700$ (rakuten is a good place to look for these)


Why oh why do I keep coming here?

New "must have" toy...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Too bad their dual time is not part of the sale.










Re: the touch of modern sale

this one is nice for a field/military style/pilot

100m WR
Miyota Automatic
Sapphire
46mm case is a little large
24mm lugs

$129 on ToM but $475 on Amazon and $375 on TheBay


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Just ordered two Casio's as it seemed to be good deals and the seller looks reliable:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/391206832140?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/381362026784?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT














Much cheaper than I have seen anywhere else at AU $ 23.89 and 22,89


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

EDIT: Watch went out of stock from the time I saw the listing last nite to posting today. Deleted post.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Doh! Wrong thread. Mods please remove


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Sorry, automatic-lovers. But all the good deals I'm seeing lately are quartz watches.

Ashford has a coupon code to get an extra 10% off their already on clearance sale watches. With the 'CLEXTRA10' code, the Tissot T-Navigator 3000, model T96146832, is $286.20. The next-closest price I could find was $424.

Tissot T-Navigator T96146832









I've always said I like almost every Movado watch I've seen EXCEPT for that iconic Museum one -- you know the one, blank black with the one dot at the 12. Yuck.

Anyway, another case in point, this sharp-looking Circa model for $268.65. Next-best deal I see is $378.

Movado Circa 0606586 Men's Watch


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Sweet piece...but where's the bargain?


EL_GEEk said:


> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

EL_GEEk said:


> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


This isn't WRUW. :-d


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

sanriopurin said:


> Do you own this? For fear of incurring the wrath of some people I'll try to keep this short  I've never owned one of those world cities watches before, questions for this particular Orient Star which I've been eyeing for some time:
> 1. You can change/rotate the cities ring, basically setting your home city?
> 2. And as the time passes by, that cities chapter ring rotate as well, is that right?
> 
> PS nice strap by the way, it's aftermarket isn't it? Mind if I ask what it is and where did you get it? Thanks!


Yes I own it, got it off rakuten, around $700, this is an Orient Star model said so superior finish of the case, bracelet and a superior/better decorated movement as well. It also features Orient "super-AR" or SAR for short as they call, essentially a very well applied AR coating that makes the crystal invisible from most angles and gives than nices "floating" feel of the hands on the dial.

The strap is a Eulit Kristall blue, can get one for around $20, a most comfortable strap to wear summertime.
20mm Eulit Kristall Blue Tropic Woven Nylon Perlon German Made Watch Band Strap | eBay


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

ColdCactus said:


> This isn't WRUW. :-d


Sorry fellas, I was juggling two threads at one in a rush.

Mods please delete.


dumberdrummer said:


> Sweet piece...but where's the bargain?


Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

sanriopurin said:


> Do you own this? For fear of incurring the wrath of some people I'll try to keep this short  I've never owned one of those world cities watches before, questions for this particular Orient Star which I've been eyeing for some time:
> 1. You can change/rotate the cities ring, basically setting your home city?
> 2. And as the time passes by, that cities chapter ring rotate as well, is that right?
> 
> PS nice strap by the way, it's aftermarket isn't it? Mind if I ask what it is and where did you get it? Thanks!


The problem with this design, and I own one, is that they are often wrong. Daylight savings time makes it a mess. For instance, on the watch above, there are nine zones between NYC and MOW (Moscow). My Vulcain show eight zones between the two. However, all summer long, there has been only seven hours between NYC and Moscow. This is the problem with the world time dial. A GMT function is much better. To me, a Glycine Airman with GMT is the ultimate solution. Three timezones and never an error.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

Invicta 9094ob NH35A automatic is on Amazon for $69.99

Amazon.com: Invicta Men's 9094OB Pro Diver Collection Stainless Steel Watch with Link Bracelet: Invicta: Watches


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

This will be my first Invicta. I was looking for a blue cyclops and the price is right.

Thanks!



ColdCactus said:


> Invicta 9094ob NH35A automatic is on Amazon for $69.99
> 
> Amazon.com: Invicta Men's 9094OB Pro Diver Collection Stainless Steel Watch with Link Bracelet: Invicta: Watches


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Not the cheapest ever, but $70 lower than yesterday

Amazon.com: Seiko 5 Sports #SRP273 Men's Military Nato Black Green Band 100M 24 Jewels Automatic Watch: Watches


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

RidingDonkeys said:


> The problem with this design, and I own one, is that they are often wrong. Daylight savings time makes it a mess. For instance, on the watch above, there are nine zones between NYC and MOW (Moscow). My Vulcain show eight zones between the two. However, all summer long, there has been only seven hours between NYC and Moscow. This is the problem with the world time dial. A GMT function is much better. To me, a Glycine Airman with GMT is the ultimate solution. Three timezones and never an error.


Casio has a good handle on time zones for the most part (unless you live in Newfoundland), especially the G-Shock G-7710

3 simultaneous time zones, among it's unique features


----------



## Hankton (Mar 11, 2015)

Limited Time Casio Edifice EF503D-1 on Evine.com $59.72 w/free shipping


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

Normally I won't post quartz/smart watch deals, but this is sufficiently different, from Kickstarter:
https://www.kickstarter.com/project...-sleek-design-meets-smart-func?ref=nav_search








It'a a hybrid quartz / pedometer watch. I'm drawn to the design of the dial; reminiscent of Steinhart's

USD 129 as far as I can tell.


----------



## Maxmoro (Jan 17, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Too bad their dual time is not part of the sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice deal! Is Touch of moderm a reliable place to order? Seems to have lot's of bad feedback...


----------



## Brickbats and Adiabats (Sep 15, 2015)

Giant Warehouse Sales (of Canada) has Victorinox watches and other assorted paraphernalia on pretty deeply discounted sale right now. http://www.giantwarehousesale.com/Men_s_Swiss_Army_Watches_s/93.htm

Not sure how long this will last as they are an overstock retailer. Either way, some of these are _amazing_ prices on the automatics, better than eBay can offer for quite a few of this year's discontinued models. I was looking for an officer's automatic or a brown PVD gunmental automatic, and now I'm getting one of the two, assuming that this is indeed the Giant Warehouse Sales chain store's website and it is reputable. Just have to decide...


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

Maxmoro said:


> Nice deal! Is Touch of moderm a reliable place to order? Seems to have lot's of bad feedback...


I bought a few watches from them before. The main cons as far as I can recall:
- shipping is usually not free, $10 PER ITEM i.e. even if you buy two items at the same time, they'd still charge you 2 x$10. Don't ask me why.....
- the shipping timeframe is usually quite delayed, like the following month
- usually not eligible for refund, so read the fine print and really think/decide

Other than that, the watches delivered are genuinely "as described"


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

ColdCactus said:


> Invicta 9094ob NH35A automatic is on Amazon for $69.99
> 
> Amazon.com: Invicta Men's 9094OB Pro Diver Collection Stainless Steel Watch with Link Bracelet: Invicta: Watches


Nice, just picked one up.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Mass drop

Seiko Sumo SBDC001/003

Headed to $355 price

2 yr massdrop warranty


----------



## rdpink (Jun 17, 2015)

Amazon has 50% off a handful of Fossil watches for men and women. Most of them are right around $50.

Amazon.com: Fossil: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Check your Ebay messages for 5X Ebay bucks (10%) promotion for today and tomorrow only. $50 minimum purchase and $100 maximum reward per transaction.


----------



## jsinghdreams (Jul 15, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Mass drop
> 
> Seiko Sumo SBDC001/003
> 
> ...


Massdrop has a no return policy as I recently learned the hard way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

jsinghdreams said:


> Massdrop has a no return policy as I recently learned the hard way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you have a warranty issue or just decide you no longer wanted the purchase?

- via tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Bulova Men's Precisionist Longwood Watch*
*
Another Brad's Deal's offer that I found:

Bulova Stainless Steel Watch $119 Shipped

Exclusively for our readers, this Bulova Men's Precisionist Longwood Watch drops from $193.50 to $130.50 to $119 with the code *BDLONG119* at Ashford, plus shipping is free. This is the best price we could find on this watch by $6. It has a stainless steel case and band, and Japanese Quartz movement. There is no sales tax (except NY).

Bulova Precisionist 96B130 Men's Watch








*Image borrowed from Ashford

Enjoy!
Ottski


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

For those who use PayPal Credit (basically six months to pay interest-free), it looks like if you buy from Overstock.com right now with PP Credit you get 10% off. I presume that's in addition to any coupon codes you may find for the actual item.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Certainly that is a problem if you are just buying the watch to check it out or just have buyers remorse. But it isn't an issue in terms of defects since you should be covered by their 2 Year massdrop warranty. I've never tried to test their warranty but my dealings with Massdrop on non-watch related items has been good. A 2 yr Massdrop warranty is better than buying from Rakuten (1 yr international warranty) and shipping international back to Japan in the event of a defect or repair.

If a return with no questions asked policy is important, then I suppose the $50 premium to buy from Amazon is worth it.



jsinghdreams said:


> Massdrop has a no return policy as I recently learned the hard way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsinghdreams (Jul 15, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Certainly that is a problem if you are just buying the watch to check it out or just have buyers remorse. But it isn't an issue in terms of defects since you should be covered by their 2 Year massdrop warranty. I've never tried to test their warranty but my dealings with Massdrop on non-watch related items has been good. A 2 yr Massdrop warranty is better than buying from Rakuten (1 yr international warranty) and shipping international back to Japan in the event of a defect or repair.
> 
> If a return with no questions asked policy is important, then I suppose the $50 premium to buy from Amazon is worth it.


Pretty much ended up being that I got the watch and tried it on but it was smaller and heavier than I expected. It was the Seiko SNZH which are going for the exact same rates on Amazon right now, so the buyer remorse doubled.

Anyways, lesson learned, but I wanted to point out the no return fact so that someone else may not end up in the same situation I'm in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Seiko SNE283 for $106.99 at World of Watches. That's up from $99.99 two weeks ago, but coupon CC10OFF knocks it down to $96.99.

Men's Prospex Solar Blue Polyurethane Black Dial | World of Watches


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Jomashop has the midsize Omega Seamaster Professional for $1895 for the next 48 hours. Good price. Use code emailsea300

http://www.jomashop.com/omega-seama..._campaign=2015/09/16+Wed+Exclusive+0916+Email

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## G42guy (Aug 22, 2015)

rdpink said:


> Amazon has 50% off a handful of Fossil watches for men and women. Most of them are right around $50.
> 
> Amazon.com: Fossil: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> View attachment 5374082


nice. I ordered the white face on blue leather.


----------



## kcsierradad (Nov 10, 2014)

jsinghdreams said:


> Pretty much ended up being that I got the watch and tried it on but it was smaller and heavier than I expected. It was the Seiko SNZH which are going for the exact same rates on Amazon right now, so the buyer remorse doubled.
> 
> Anyways, lesson learned, but I wanted to point out the no return fact so that someone else may not end up in the same situation I'm in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Woot!(which is owned by AMZ) has a similar policy...


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

If anyone is interested, Massdrop is running a drop on the excellent Wolf Windsor series of watch boxes. These are about as good as it gets without spending big dollars on something custom or high end.

$65+shipping for the 10 slotter, or $90+shipping for the 10 slotter with the jewelers drawer.

http://www.massdrop.com/buy/wolf-10-piece-watch-box


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

For those of you with Rakuten Super Points from the 10x campaign in the summer, you have until the beginning of October to use the points.

Also, make sure you subscribe to the Rakuten mailing list as they are giving out coupons codes (Spend over 10,000 JPY and you will receive: •1,000 JPY shipping discount* and •1,000 JPY coupon discount**) I'm a bit reluctant to post my coupon code as I'm not sure if its a personalized one.

Essentially another 2000 JPY discount.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

RyanPatrick said:


> Jomashop has the midsize Omega Seamaster Professional for $1895 for the next 48 hours. Good price. Use code emailsea300
> 
> Omega Seamaster 300 M Chronometer Midsize Watch 2922.80.91 - Seamaster - Omega - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> ...


its the tiny 36mm version though...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

bananana said:


> For those of you with Rakuten Super Points from the 10x campaign in the summer, you have until the beginning of October to use the points.
> 
> Also, make sure you subscribe to the Rakuten mailing list as they are giving out coupons codes (Spend over 10,000 JPY and you will receive: •1,000 JPY shipping discount* and •1,000 JPY coupon discount**) I'm a bit reluctant to post my coupon code as I'm not sure if its a personalized one.
> 
> Essentially another 2000 JPY discount.


I've never figured out how to sign up for Super Points when you're not in Japan. When I tried the form was Japan-oriented.

I've no doubt missed out on using thousands of points as a result.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation has the Frederique Constant Index Automatic for $389 with coupon code 'RETAILMN50'. It's selling for $718 on Amazon; $759 on Overstock and Jomashop has a two-toned version of the same watch selling for over $1,000.









Frederique Constant Index Automatic Mens Watch Model: FC-303WN5B6B


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gemnation has the Frederique Constant Index Automatic for $389 with coupon code 'RETAILMN50'. It's selling for $718 on Amazon; $759 on Overstock and Jomashop has a two-toned version of the same watch selling for over $1,000.
> 
> View attachment 5388018
> 
> ...


Can someone chime in here with any feedback on FC as a brand? How much value do they represent? Quality of their watches?

thanks!


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Can someone chime in here with any feedback on FC as a brand? How much value do they represent? Quality of their watches?
> 
> thanks!


FC gets high marks on both counts.

The only complaints I've seen have been related to customer service, which I hear can be a bit uneven.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Can someone chime in here with any feedback on FC as a brand? How much value do they represent? Quality of their watches?
> 
> thanks!


I think the brand is pretty well regarded, but not for me. Bought this same model on leather last year for ~$100 more and was not impressed in the least. Looked and felt cheap. However, if you like FC, this is an excellent price considering it is on bracelet


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

taike said:


> I think the brand is pretty well regarded, but not for me. Bought this same model on leather last year for ~$100 more and was not impressed in the least. Looked and felt cheap. However, if you like FC, this is an excellent price considering it is on bracelet


Thanks that's what I was looking for. I'm looking for a dress watch, but don't want to spend too much on it. (Because it would not get much wear) If this FC was a real steal of a deal in terms of quality then I would stretch my budget. Sounds like I would be disappointed.

I may just stick to plan A...Bambino.


----------



## Al30909 (May 31, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> If anyone is interested, Massdrop is running a drop on the excellent Wolf Windsor series of watch boxes. These are about as good as it gets without spending big dollars on something custom or high end.
> 
> $65+shipping for the 10 slotter, or $90+shipping for the 10 slotter with the jewelers drawer.
> 
> Sign Up or Login - Massdrop


Very nice collection.

Al.


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Thanks that's what I was looking for. I'm looking for a dress watch, but don't want to spend too much on it. (Because it would not get much wear) If this FC was a real steal of a deal in terms of quality then I would stretch my budget. Sounds like I would be disappointed.
> 
> I may just stick to plan A...Bambino.


2 words, Seiko Cocktail


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

3 words, Seiko Cocktail Time.
But seriously, that FC model does not compare favorably against that Seiko model.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Thanks that's what I was looking for. I'm looking for a dress watch, but don't want to spend too much on it. (Because it would not get much wear) If this FC was a real steal of a deal in terms of quality then I would stretch my budget. Sounds like I would be disappointed.
> 
> I may just stick to plan A...Bambino.


I can only speak to Freddy's sister, Alpina. My Extreme Sailing automatic is one of the nicer fit-and-finish watches I own. But I guess I'd trust somebody with direct experience with that watch.

It seems to be one of their lower-end models. You probably have to move up their model ladder a bit to get to their more impressive watches. Nissan cars are like that too.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Bling Daily has the Bulova 96B202 chronograph for $99

It's $135.36 on Amazon; $185.40 on Jomashop.

A quartz watch, but not a bad-looking one. And Bulova's build quality is pretty solid.

www.blingdaily.com


----------



## Colder (Dec 22, 2012)

taike said:


> 3 words, Seiko Cocktail Time.
> But seriously, that FC model does not compare favorably against that Seiko model.


I have three SARBs and the brother of that FC (different dial, otherwise is identical). For ~$350, the FC is a better watch. Fit & finish is better on FC. The band is awful, but so is nearly every Seiko strap I've had. All three SARBs I own are poor timekeepers, +\- 25 seconds a day. FC has a higher beat ETA.

I love Seikos (my favorite watch is my Grand Seiko), but between these two lines, FC, hands down.

That's my observation based on a sample size of four. YMMV, not valid in Alaska and Hawaii, and stay off my lawn.


----------



## EMOS (May 21, 2014)

Colder said:


> taike said:
> 
> 
> > 3 words, Seiko Cocktail Time.
> ...


What kind of strap did you put the FC on?


----------



## Colder (Dec 22, 2012)

EMOS said:


> What kind of strap did you put the FC on?


Hirsch Forest Artisan Leather, 20mm, black:

Hirsch FOREST Calf Leather Watch Strap in BLACK | HirschStraps

Really nice strap for $30. Any time you can get a Hirsch for $30, buy it.

And a deal:
Oris classic date automatic, two-tone stainless & rose gold, new w/papers, no box, $495:
Oris Classic Date Automatic SS/RG | Watchseller.com


----------



## Desirider (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi folks,

Long time lurker, first post. What better way to start than by posting a bargain!

Revue Thommen Pilot Automatic Chronograph, with Valjoux 7750 for $577 at Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Revue-Thommen-Chronograph-Tachymeter-17060-6137/dp/B00S08CXYU/

That is the cheapest I could find on a Valjoux 7750 chronograph from a decent brand.

Desirider.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

I only look at deals that have a photo embedded; I wonder if I'm the only one?


----------



## Frechenelli (Oct 2, 2013)

I take place here 


Enviado desde mi iTostadora


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

Gemnation are having a sale on alpina watches. Startimer pilots are down to $375.


----------



## EMOS (May 21, 2014)

Colder said:


> EMOS said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of strap did you put the FC on?
> ...


Thanks for the tip colder!


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Amuthini said:


> its the tiny 36mm version though...


Some people may like the 36mm. Sorry it's not to your liking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Sav said:


> Gemnation are having a sale on alpina watches. Startimer pilots are down to $375.


Their "Extreme sailing" model, which I own and think is great, is $495 again -- though on rubber. I got mine on bracelet for the same price IIRC. It's called a "sailing watch" but it has 300m water resistance and great lume.

Alpina Adventure Extreme Sailing Mens Watch Model: AL-525LB4V6

The one I would have been most interested in out of this sale looks like it sold out right quick:

Alpina Aviation Mens Watch Model: AL-525SC4S6


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Ashford has the *Hamilton Khaki Aviation Auto 38 mm #H76565135* for *318$*
That's less than anyone else by ~200$

Use copoun *DMKHAKI318 *on checkout.. Also _*could *_be valid for the 6% cashback rebate thingy

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76565135 Men's Watch









This deal is time limited, ends in 22 of this month


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

shmaiz3r said:


> Ashford has the *Hamilton Khaki Aviation Auto 38 mm #H76565135* for *318$*
> That's less than anyone else by ~200$
> 
> Use copoun *DMKHAKI318 *on checkout.. Also _*could *_be valid for the 6% cashback rebate thingy
> ...


38mm wide, but notice the crown guard. It's probably more like 36mm diameter. The larger version often goes on sale as well.


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gemnation has the Frederique Constant Index Automatic for $389 with coupon code 'RETAILMN50'. It's selling for $718 on Amazon; $759 on Overstock and Jomashop has a two-toned version of the same watch selling for over $1,000.
> 
> View attachment 5388018
> 
> ...


Looks like this one is gone.

Shame. I had this watch on an OEM ostrich strap (I paid $700 for it) and I can honestly say the quality is miles ahead of Seiko Cocktail Time (which I also owned).

$389 on a bracelet is an absolute steal.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

RyanD said:


> 38mm wide, but notice the crown guard. It's probably more like 36mm diameter. The larger version often goes on sale as well.


It says _"38 mm without crown" _on the product page.

Not interested myself since I got me my trusty SARB033 as a black dress watch... Otherwise I'd be all over it ESPECIALLY if it'll wear smaller than 38mm 

EDIT: I actually thought about getting it, but 60$ shipping to the middle east killed it for me.. Oh well, at least I get to keep the moneys.


----------



## Campbelloni (Jun 25, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Their "Extreme sailing" model, which I own and think is great, is $495 again -- though on rubber. I got mine on bracelet for the same price IIRC. It's called a "sailing watch" but it has 300m water resistance and great lume.
> 
> Alpina Adventure Extreme Sailing Mens Watch Model: AL-525LB4V6
> 
> ...


I'm so close to pulling the trigger on the extreme sailing. How do you rate yours? It seems a hell of a price too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## distancecat (Mar 26, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Their "Extreme sailing" model, which I own and think is great, is $495 again -- though on rubber. I got mine on bracelet for the same price IIRC. It's called a "sailing watch" but it has 300m water resistance and great lume.
> 
> Alpina Adventure Extreme Sailing Mens Watch Model: AL-525LB4V6
> 
> ...


I couldn't resist the "Extreme Sailing" model for that price. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Delta32 (Oct 9, 2012)

***** Christ, move on if you're not interested in a deal. No need to bring people down who contribute to the thread.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Campbelloni said:


> I'm so close to pulling the trigger on the extreme sailing. How do you rate yours? It seems a hell of a price too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't need another diver style watch, but if I did I would jump all over that Alpina.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Maybe you guys can get a room somewhere and leave the rest of the forum out of this.


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

DrVenkman said:


> Maybe you guys can get a room somewhere and leave the rest of the forum out of this.


Or better yet their post could be deleted by a mod so no one has any idea what we are talking about


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

shmaiz3r said:


> It says _"38 mm without crown" _on the product page.
> 
> Not interested myself since I got me my trusty SARB033 as a black dress watch... Otherwise I'd be all over it ESPECIALLY if it'll wear smaller than 38mm


The crown guard may or may not be included in the width measurement depending on the manufacturer. I've seen it both ways in specs for various watches. Looks like this one is actually 38mm diameter.

Bulova includes the crown guard in their measurements. The Precisionist Longwood is specified as 44mm. It is actually 42mm if you don't include the crown guard, and it wears smaller than that.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

RyanD said:


> The crown guard may or may not be included in the width measurement depending on the manufacturer. I've seen it both ways in specs for various watches. Looks like this one is actually 38mm diameter.
> 
> View attachment 5403234


Don't matter much either way as the Ashford site is down at the moment.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Campbelloni said:


> I'm so close to pulling the trigger on the extreme sailing. How do you rate yours? It seems a hell of a price too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's absolutely worth that price. I own a couple of watches in the $1,000 to $1,750 range and its fit and finish rival any of them. Sporty through-and-through, but enough of a looker that you can dress it up or down.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hamilton Thinline dress watch, quartz 42mm for $275 at Amazon










http://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-H38511553-Jazzmaster-Thinline-Silver/dp/B003XQF5B2

Nice watch from a good company. You find these second hand for this price!


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

dsbe90 said:


> Hamilton Thinline dress watch, quartz 42mm for $275 at Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a great looking watch. Perfect dress watch at a what appears to be a good price. If the Aussie Dollar were not down at the moment, I would be all over this deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nek (Apr 20, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It's absolutely worth that price. I own a couple of watches in the $1,000 to $1,750 range and its fit and finish rival any of them. Sporty through-and-through, but enough of a looker that you can dress it up or down.


Thanks for the feedback. I couldn't resist and picked one up.

I also picked this Startimer Pilot up for $345.

http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Alpina-Startimer-Pilot-AL-372B4S6-28897.html










This is a Quartz but an absolute bargain price. Also helped to average the cost of international shipping down.  Although the AUD is really low compared to the USD, these two watches are great buys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeblythe (Jun 2, 2015)

Has anyone ever bought an Ingersoll? Pretty good deal here but don't know much about the brand : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E5XY504...=UTF8&colid=K7023ZNR1DJF&coliid=IEWT1XPJZ6PVK

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

mikeblythe said:


> Has anyone ever bought an Ingersoll? Pretty good deal here but don't know much about the brand : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E5XY504...=UTF8&colid=K7023ZNR1DJF&coliid=IEWT1XPJZ6PVK
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


I never bought one, but as far as I know they use exclusively Chinese movements. Now on that topic : I've had 2-3 watches with Chinese movements in them and...

Never again. All of them are broken one way or another.

I'm not talking about Chinese watches with Miyota movements; those are surprisingly quite well made.

I would rather buy a Seagull if Chinese movement is within consideration but even so, I would very very very much prefer to buy a Chinese brand watch with Japanese movement.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

BULOVA LANGFORD PRECISIONIST MENS BLUE DATE DIAL QUARTZ WATCH 96B159 - $132 - I haven't purchased from these guys. Amazon is $154,without the tuning fork logo.

This Showcase Watch Has Minor Signs of Handling and is in Very Good Condition. The Functionality Has Been Tested and is Flawless. *This Watch Has Unnoticeable Blemishes, Light Scratches/Scuffs on Case Back Due To Handling. Pictured as is.*

Bulova Langford Precisionist Mens Blue Date Dial Quartz Watch 96B159 - Inventory Adjusters


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Here is another Precisionist. discountwatchstore.com has the Bulova 96B127 Men's Precisionist Claremont Black Dial Leather Strap Quartz Watch for $96.69 free shipping. The website also may ask you to sign up for their email list giving you an extra 5% off. This one is brand new, and Discount Watch Store says that Bulova watches do come with Bulova's three year limited warranty.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mannal said:


> BULOVA LANGFORD PRECISIONIST MENS BLUE DATE DIAL QUARTZ WATCH 96B159 - $132 - I haven't purchased from these guys. Amazon is $154,without the tuning fork logo.
> 
> This Showcase Watch Has Minor Signs of Handling and is in Very Good Condition. The Functionality Has Been Tested and is Flawless. *This Watch Has Unnoticeable Blemishes, Light Scratches/Scuffs on Case Back Due To Handling. Pictured as is.*
> 
> Bulova Langford Precisionist Mens Blue Date Dial Quartz Watch 96B159 - Inventory Adjusters


Great watch, but it's only $145.53 for a brand new one on Amazon. Camel says it has been as low as $128.96.

FYI, as I noted above this watch is actually 42mm rather than 44mm, but it feels smaller than that to me since it's relatively thin.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Did not see it for $145 on AMZN. I would go with Amazon, if it had the tuning fork.



RyanD said:


> Great watch, but it's only $145.53 for a brand new one on Amazon. Camel says it has been as low as $128.96.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

I purchased a couple of watches from Inventory Adj and they come exactly as described. Read the description closely, if it says there are noticeable scratches then they ARE NOTICEABLE. If it's not deeply discounted or listed as new make sure that you can live with it's stated description


----------



## ScottmanZ (Feb 25, 2015)

mannal said:


> Did not see it for $145 on AMZN. I would go with Amazon, if it had the tuning fork.


Thanks for the heads up on this one at Inventory Adjusters! I've been looking for this watch with the tuning fork, and it looks like its in good condition. I ended up picking it up with coupon code "bulova" for an extra 10% off, $118.80 total shipped.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Mass drop
> 
> Seiko Sumo SBDC001/003
> 
> ...


They updated yesterday with a $10 drop. Now $345 plus tax and shipping.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Canyon55 said:


> I purchased a couple of watches from Inventory Adj and they come exactly as described. Read the description closely, if it says there are noticeable scratches then they ARE NOTICEABLE. If it's not deeply discounted or listed as new make sure that you can live with it's stated description


What is Inventory Adj? I tried to search for it but couldn't find anything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> What is Inventory Adj? I tried to search for it but couldn't find anything.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


This deal
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=20365354


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn... this thread's got my wallet bleeding again.. incoming sumo from massdrop!


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

So true...
This forum is killing me...


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

nek said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I couldn't resist and picked one up.
> 
> I also picked this Startimer Pilot up for $345.
> 
> ...


I've got the yacht timer version of the same watch and love it. The only negative is the case thickness(assuming it's the same) It's a bit thick. Other than that it's an awesome piece.


----------



## ldvo (Jul 21, 2007)

Ashford has BULOVA BVA Series 160 96A128 Automatic Square Dress watch (Miyota movement) for $124.

very good reviews from Amazon. Not a bad looking automatic for this price and from well-known brand (to me would be nicer to have white dial).

Bulova Mechanical 96A128 Men's Watch


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

nek said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I couldn't resist and picked one up.
> 
> I also picked this Startimer Pilot up for $345.
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat as you with my lousy CDN dollar exchange rate, this Alpina Extreme Sailing is sitting in my Gemnation cart since yesterday but I cannot seem to convince myself to pull the trigger. I'm afraid that the Fedex fees and duties will push the whole thing close to 900$ CDN...It's really a shame because the watch looks lovely and a killer deal too.

S.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

MFW Canucks and Aussies whinge about THEIR exchange rate vs the USD...

We got down to 61c in the dollar a few weeks back...


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Certina DS First $419 at Jomashop: Certina DS First Day-Date Automatic Silver Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch C014.407.16.031.00 - Certina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

I believe it is discontinued. Not sure of the movement, but a nice price for a Swiss mid-level that isn't seen much in the US.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> Certina DS First $419 at Jomashop: Certina DS First Day-Date Automatic Silver Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch C014.407.16.031.00 - Certina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> I believe it is discontinued. Not sure of the movement, but a nice price for a Swiss mid-level that isn't seen much in the US.


Certinas are great. Don't forget your $20 promo code WLCM20.

Actually looks like they have a bunch on sale. Prices similar to the July sale.
http://www.jomashop.com/certina-doorbuster-event.html


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

arislan said:


> Damn... this thread's got my wallet bleeding again.. incoming sumo from massdrop!


Huh I'm happy I could resist buying just sumo and skipping on blumo


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

taike said:


> Certinas are great. Don't forget your $20 promo code WLCM20.
> 
> Actually looks like they have a bunch on sale. Prices similar to the July sale.
> Certina Doorbuster Event - Jomashop


Gah! The DS-1 I'm obsessed with for only $454.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Duty-Free Island Shop has the Citizen Satellite Wave model CC190-61E for $616.95. Everybody else seems to have it for $975 or more.

4-second satellite sync that works worldwide to set your time. 40 different time zones. Now_ this_ could be my travel watch.

But I flipped my Citizen AT-9010-52E radio-controlled World Time watch because I increasingly don't like busy dials. By Citizen standards, this one isn't so busy, but probably still a little too much for my taste.

Citizen CC1091-50E CC1090-61E Eco-Drive Satellite Wave Air GPS Sapphire Japan Men's Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Duty-Free Island Shop has the Citizen Satellite Wave model CC190-61E for $616.95. Everybody else seems to have it for $975 or more.
> 
> 4-second satellite sync that works worldwide to set your time. 40 different time zones. Now_ this_ could be my travel watch.
> 
> ...


$379 on Amazon Warehouse.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> $379 on Amazon Warehouse.


Link?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Anyone looking for a name-brand watch under $11 is in luck -- Casio MRW200HC-7BV is back at Bling Daily for $10.99 with coupon code *NbZQOCa6

*​https://www.blingdaily.com/


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Nevermind, I found it. Used- "Good" condition. Probably not a good sign that they didn't go with "Very Good" as so many warehouse sellers do.

Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Citizen Men's CC1090-61E Satellite Wave Eco-Drive Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Nevermind, I found it. Used- "Good" condition. Probably not a good sign that they didn't go with "Very Good" as so many warehouse sellers do.
> 
> Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Citizen Men's CC1090-61E Satellite Wave Eco-Drive Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch


Free return shipping if you don't like it. The last one I got from them was flawless.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Edit: Too late, same as above.


----------



## md29 (Dec 20, 2013)

The Alpina Extreme Sailing seems like a good deal for $495. Does anyone know what the + and - symbols in the middle of the dial stand for?
Alpina Adventure Extreme Sailing Mens Watch Model: AL-525LB4V6


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Another Frederique Constant Index Automatic Deal Alert: Jomadeals today has model 303S5B6 for $439. That's the white dial, stainless steel, leather strap, with stick indices.

Everyone else is more than $200 more. Gemnation has one in the $500s but it's not this exact model.

JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal

View attachment 5430538


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist 98B224 is on a weekly sale at Ashfords, 166.75$


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

Ashford on Amazon has it for $3.75 more. It might be worth it for anyone who thinks they may return it, as Amazon's is free, and Ashford leaves it up to the buyer. Plus with exchanges, Amazon send out a new one right away (and you get 30 days to send the first back), so it would be a bit less waiting.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Just a followup to the deal on CheapNatoStaps that was posted a few weeks ago.

I got my order in today and I'm really digging the straps on my Steinhart OVM. I also bought three 2 Piece Zulu style that I havent tried yet.

The dark gray is my favorite! Thanks again to those that posted this deal originally.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> Bulova Precisionist 98B224 is on a weekly sale at Ashfords, 166.75$


I bought this watch a few weeks ago (Amazon) and returned it. The watch is very nice for the money. The bracelet is very solid! It does not wear smaller than it's dimensions would indicate. But it did appear to be comfortable (as best I could tell without sizing the strap). The lume was nice, not sure how long lasting it was but it did charge up well. The reason I returned it was that it had too many polished surfaces for my taste.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Amazon has the Bulova Accutron II "Moonview," model 96B205, for $209.99. It sells for $337.50 at World of Watches, NewEgg and from a seller on eBay.

Different-looking, retro dial that's pretty true to their old '60s-'70s watch, with that delicious Accutron II sweeping second hand.

http://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B205-Accutron-MoonView-Watch/dp/B00I6BN386









Amazon also has the bracelet version, model 96B207, for $267.65. Looks like it's over $400 in other places.

Amazon.com: Bulova Unisex Accutron II - 96B207 Stainless Steel Watch (Silver): Bulova: Watches


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

That Moonview is a great deal. If I wasn't conserving money right now...


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Touch of Modern is doing a sale on he Ball lineup. Several good deals, most below what I can find them elsewhere.

http://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/ball-watches?open=1

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

New Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean 2200.50.00 at brick and mortar store Westime on Sunset Blvd in West Hollywood. 40% off $4500 = $2700 + tax.
This is the XL with the 2500D movement and you get the full Omega warranty. 
I didn't see a scratch on it, maybe one small smudge on the bracelet.

I was going to buy it but went with the orange numeral and rubber strap combo myself for $100 less.

They also have a couple of new 2500 42mm Orange Bezel models and a few other older but new Omegas I wasn't interested in. All looked to be in excellent condition at the same 40% discount.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Uroboros said:


> New Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean 2200.50.00 at brick and mortar store Westime on Sunset Blvd in West Hollywood. 40% off $4500 = $2700 + tax.
> This is the XL with the 2500D movement and you get the full Omega warranty.
> I didn't see a scratch on it, maybe one small smudge on the bracelet.
> 
> ...


If only I were in the states!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

joey79 said:


> If only I were in the states!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ditto Joey, we cop it up the ring here... :-(

Ita


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Uroboros said:


> New Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean 2200.50.00 at brick and mortar store Westime on Sunset Blvd in West Hollywood. 40% off $4500 = $2700 + tax.
> This is the XL with the 2500D movement and you get the full Omega warranty.
> I didn't see a scratch on it, maybe one small smudge on the bracelet.
> 
> ...


That would be a great deal if it weren't for CA sales tax. Maybe they'll ship out of state?

It seems like there should be a joke relating West Hollywood and your avatar. Hmm....nope, I got nothing.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Reduced to $75, less than half what it was yesterday.

Timex Men's T2N708 Intelligent Quartz SL Series Fly-Back Chronograph Bracelet Watch

Amazon.com: Timex Men's T2N708 Intelligent Quartz SL Series Fly-Back Chronograph Bracelet Watch: Watches










T2N495 is $59

http://www.amazon.com/Timex-Fly-Bac...513s3epHamL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_SL500_SR69,100_


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Jay McQueen said:


> Just ordered two Casio's as it seemed to be good deals and the seller looks reliable:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/391206832140?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> ...


Got them today, a great deal!


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> T2N495 is $59
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Timex-Fly-Back-Chrono-Black-T2N495/dp/B005DPY7PG/ref=pd_d0_recs_v2_cwb_wa_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=1VCGXCJ23TX4MYTCPBN1&dpID=513s3epHamL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_SL500_SR69%2C100_


Thanks for that, I've had this on my ePrey watch list for some weeks now, just saved me $20.

Considering the low price, I picked up the sister and brother (also at Amazon) too:

















Probably one of the best priced GMT function watches available, and good looking too!


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Bertucci A-2T Super Sport Titanium Watch with Sapphire Crystal for $62.85 at Sierra Trading Post.

Here is how to get there if you aren't on STP's mailing list:

1) Go to this web page for the sale flyer and click the "Shop Now" box:

Sierra Trading Post DealFlyer

2) In the search box at the top of the page, run a search on Bertucci.

3) Click on "Bertucci A-2T Super Sport Watch - Nylon Strap (For Men and Women)."

That should take you to the product page with the $62.85 sale price, which may be for today only. They have three colors, this is #12064 Grey Dial:










Positive: good price for sapphire crystal, titanium case, non-junk brand. Negative: colors not for everyone, 22.5 mm lug width.

You need a $75 order to get free shipping, and IMO none of the other watches in this sale are good buys. If you need t-shirts, try two Carhartt Work Wear T-Shirt - Short Sleeve (For Men) @ $9.06. The best colors are black and grey.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

What is the lowest price anyone has ever seen this watch? If my math is right, my total net cost is $3700. Good deal?


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

Im trying out jet.com. They have a $15 off $35+ purchase with code 15bucksnow. If you buy an inexpensive watch, that's a substantial percentage savings. I just bought:

https://jet.com/product/product/e16734dd8d70401b9f935f241fd847a0

After tax and free shipping (free 3 month trial membership), it cost me only a little over $28.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> Reduced to $75, less than half what it was yesterday.
> 
> Timex Men's T2N708 Intelligent Quartz SL Series Fly-Back Chronograph Bracelet Watch
> 
> ...


Anyone know what the bracelet is like on these? The dial on the red and black looks really sharp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

hawkeye86 said:


> Anyone know what the bracelet is like on these? The dial on the red and black looks really sharp.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it's the same bracelet I have on another Timex model (and it sure looks like it is), the quality is acceptable.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

buster71 said:


> Im trying out jet.com. They have a $15 off $35+ purchase with code 15bucksnow. If you buy an inexpensive watch, that's a substantial percentage savings. I just bought:
> 
> https://jet.com/product/product/e16734dd8d70401b9f935f241fd847a0
> 
> After tax and free shipping (free 3 month trial membership), it cost me only a little over $28.


Thanks for sharing this.

Unfortunately I just leaned Jet.com doesn't accept payments by cards from outside USA, even if shipping address is within USA.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

buster71 said:


> Im trying out jet.com. They have a $15 off $35+ purchase with code 15bucksnow. If you buy an inexpensive watch, that's a substantial percentage savings. I just bought:
> 
> https://jet.com/product/product/e16734dd8d70401b9f935f241fd847a0
> 
> After tax and free shipping (free 3 month trial membership), it cost me only a little over $28.


Thanks. Used this to pick up a 8926 for $70. Hoping its the OB version. If not, there is free return shipping. Thanks again


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Myhabit is having GV2 (by Gevril) ladies watches at steep discounts. Going for around $260 for Swiss Quartz, sapphire, and diamond bezel. 
Sorry can't link because you need to log on etc.

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

Fpr the people using jet, there's a deal on slickdeals where for $10.50, you get a $30 credit, so you'd save a bit more in the end.


----------



## M3Lev (Jul 16, 2015)

Great deal on the Frederique Constant worldtimer and a few others on Touch of Modern. Index automatic for $390 also may be worth a look. ................................/sales/24-hour-special-frederique-constant


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

FYI, coupon code RMW10 still works for 10% off at World of Watches, and there is still 10% cash back from BeFrugal. Their prices bounce all over the place, so keep an eye out for deals.

They have a Bulova Precisionist chronograph for about $154 after coupon and cash back. Gold and silver models are the same price.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I just came across this deal while looking for a Bracelet for my green tinted Steelix. It's the blue faced dial on a SS bracelet from Amazon for $67.01 with free shipping. There were 3, haha, now there are two. Well what would you do? The factory bracelet on this watch costs $60USD from Momentum with $3 for shipping. I figure I scored a watch head for $4.

Amazon.com: Momentum Men's 1M-SP74U0 Steelix Analog Display Japanese Quartz Silver Watch: Clothing


----------



## amirko (Aug 28, 2015)

looks like a price error, now corrected; it shows $144, at least here, in Florida


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

amirko said:


> looks like a price error, now corrected; it shows $144, at least here, in Florida


Wow, they jacked the watch back up to $144. Harsh


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Someone buy these CW's on the "nearly new" sale before I do. (Save more money by purchasing in Euros, so long as your credit card / bank doesn't charge exorbitant foreign exchange fees)
Save 30% on Selected Watches - Christopher Ward










($700 shipped for a C60 600 GMT on a strap. $400 less than the USD retail.)


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Also remember CW has free shipping worldwide for September so that's another $25 saved. The white/red is calling to me lol.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

RyanD said:


> FYI, coupon code RMW10 still works for 10% off at World of Watches, and there is still 10% cash back from BeFrugal. Their prices bounce all over the place, so keep an eye out for deals.
> 
> They have a Bulova Precisionist chronograph for about $154 after coupon and cash back. Gold and silver models are the same price.


For a slightly sweeter deal: their sister company TheWatchery (selling the same stuff basically, but at times differing prices) have RMNTW10 code for 10% off, PLUS BeFrugal cash back of 12% (instead of 10%).

They are having a special now on Maurice Lacroix with MLACROIX12 code for 12% off. So that's a massive 12 + 12 = 24% off combined savings.


----------



## pedrorq (Oct 7, 2011)

(My first "bargain" post, wheeee!)

amazon.co.uk has the Casio MTP-E303L-7AVEF for £40 on today's deals. Couldn't find it this low anywhere

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00XL5JDUO?









Not a big fan of the strap on it, but I can think of a few natos that would look great here.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Perdendosi said:


> Someone buy these CW's on the "nearly new" sale before I do. (Save more money by purchasing in Euros, so long as your credit card / bank doesn't charge exorbitant foreign exchange fees)
> Save 30% on Selected Watches - Christopher Ward
> 
> 
> ...


If that C60 had the green bezel it would belong to me. 
Edit: there is a green bezel one. Gotta get my credit card. Be back shortly...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

I just ordered a Casio MDV106 from Jet.com for a little under $35, plus a $15 off coupon code (15bucksoff) for purchases over $35 with free shipping.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

sanriopurin said:


> For a slightly sweeter deal: their sister company TheWatchery (selling the same stuff basically, but at times differing prices) have RMNTW10 code for 10% off, PLUS BeFrugal cash back of 12% (instead of 10%).
> 
> They are having a special now on Maurice Lacroix with MLACROIX12 code for 12% off. So that's a massive 12 + 12 = 24% off combined savings.


I guess those IWC's I saw on there yesterday were good deals. All gone but one pre-owned one now.

I'm surprised there are so many Maurice Lacroix watches left.


----------



## rsanz (Oct 4, 2011)

Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope - $1364.99 from Amazon Marketplace. Comes with Amazon (Asurion, LLC) warranty.

http://www.amazon.com/Junghans-Chro...=UTF8&qid=1443125954&sr=1-4&keywords=junghans

Not a HUGE discount below what you can typically find on Chrono24, but Junghans hardly ever gets discounted, and removes the uncertainty of dealing with foreign Chrono24 merchants.

They also had the Meister Chronoscope, but I bought it. :]


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Fossil Del Rey with VK64 Mecaquartz, at its lowest-ever $77.49 price. This is a total bargain.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

TradeKraft said:


> I just ordered a Casio MDV106 from Jet.com for a little under $35, plus a $15 off coupon code (15bucksoff) for purchases over $35 with free shipping.


Uhmmm.....how did you use the coupon for purchases over $35 when the casio was a little under $35?


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Uhmmm.....how did you use the coupon for purchases over $35 when the casio was a little under $35?


You can add some cart fillers to get to the deal limit... I would add cheap sd memory cards for my camera.. Or maybe a phone charger.. you know the drift.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Perdendosi said:


> Someone buy these CW's on the "nearly new" sale before I do. (Save more money by purchasing in Euros, so long as your credit card / bank doesn't charge exorbitant foreign exchange fees)
> Save 30% on Selected Watches - Christopher Ward
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty good deal on a GMT in a size, 42mm, and color combo been watching for....










Inbound


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Ah, the jet.com $15 off deal. I'm not a 1%er and $15 is my restaurant check, not the tip. But you still need a pretty cheap watch to make $15 a nice discount. Here's one: Seiko SNZG09K for $95.87, code 15BUCKSNOW knocks it down to $80.87.

https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Mens-...omatic-Watch/043951e027e64253b9568f7315cd9494










Thanks to cal..45 for the color-true photograph.

Strange to say, SNZG09K was the first deal I posted here, $82.58 at AreaTrend back in March. I am not obsessed with this watch but it seems to be following me. I own SNKH69J1 with the same dial color, otherwise I might buy one.










A friend called it "guano color," but it is really quite nice and it grows on you. (Of course bat stuff does too if you stand in one place long enough.)


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Uhmmm.....how did you use the coupon for purchases over $35 when the casio was a little under $35?


I just threw in a cheap item to get it over the $35 limit. Plus no tax and free shipping makes it a pretty good deal.


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

Sticking to the Jet.com theme;

Automatic Invicta (PanAm) $75.29 - $15.00 coupon code = $60.29 (free shipping)

https://jet.com/product/Invicta-Men...er-Tone-Dial/2521bb9381644330a2b8646aedda251c


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Is there anyone in there,
Just nod if you can here me...

Great signature CC

Ita


----------



## bishop9 (May 13, 2014)

Thrax said:


> Fossil Del Rey with VK64 Mecaquartz, at its lowest-ever $77.49 price. This is a total bargain.


Back up to $155.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

bishop9 said:


> Back up to $155.


Nordstrom rack has some Fossils at 50% off. Here are a few:
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1295726/fossil-men-s-leather-strap-watch
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1347915/fossil-men-s-decker-chronograph-watch
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1203154/fossil-men-s-wakefield-leather-strap-watch
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1203152/fossil-men-s-grant-bracelet-watch


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Quick reminder.. You can get the basic G-Shock *DW5600E *for 25$ with free shipping if your order total is 35$+ using coupon [*15bucksoff*].

https://jet.com/product/Casio-G-Sho...h-DW5600E-1V/44257c8c53634a41890175eb60895530








I tried to buy it but it seems they don't accept non-USA cards. It's money in my pocket I guess. Focus on the bright side, right?


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

RyanD said:


> sanriopurin said:
> 
> 
> > For a slightly sweeter deal: their sister company TheWatchery (selling the same stuff basically, but at times differing prices) have RMNTW10 code for 10% off, PLUS BeFrugal cash back of 12% (instead of 10%).
> ...


Yep 24%off but I would say that a very limited portion of their stock is priced attractively. Maybe eternas some Jean Richard. Some ML and that's about it. Most of the others are higher than other grey sites.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SNK803k2 
$33.75 with the $15 coupon on Jet.

I just ordered for my son, saw this in the Seiko Factory store recently and it is easily worth the $33.75 delivered! Normally on Amazon for around $60-$70









https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Mens-...omatic-Watch/e0ae7962f9ea451695e7aff408628dac


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Over at slickdeals, someone compiled possible 12%off online + 12% off befrugal deals if you use the watchery, 10%off if you use worldofwatches. Check retailmenot or other sites for the coupons.
World of Watches Sale: Maurice Lacroix from $261, Luminox from $198, Ebel from $522, Eterna from $99 & More + FS - Slickdeals.net


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

some pretty great deals with the Jet coupon. 

the casio mdv106 is now over 35 w/o a filler item
some other nice casio solars that are less than amazon w/ the coupon, even some waveceptors (atomic clock synched)
9094ob invicta (8926 in blue) for ~50. sharp watch and great base for mods. 
larger 14119 and related 14xxx models are also around 50. 

finally, their webpage is funny in that it seems like it won't go higher than 21 pages of results. so if you sort low to high and high to low in price you never can see the middle. lol


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Amazon is running a 1 day only special today on Prime membership for $67. I never joined it before at the usual $99 going rate, but with all the purchase I make (yes, some that are occasionally NOT a watch, LOL), I figured at $67, it was worth giving it a shot for a year.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Amazon is running a 1 day only special today on Prime membership for $67. I never joined it before at the usual $99 going rate, but with all the purchase I make (yes, some that are occasionally NOT a watch, LOL), I figured at $67, it was worth giving it a shot for a year.


The music, tv, and movie services alone are worth it. 2-day shipping is just a bonus.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

accidentalsuccess said:


> some pretty great deals with the Jet coupon.
> 
> the casio mdv106 is now over 35 w/o a filler item
> some other nice casio solars that are less than amazon w/ the coupon, even some waveceptors (atomic clock synched)
> ...


Also<

Seiko SKX009K $130 after coupon: https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Mens-...omatic-Watch/603f2b400a9b4b91b81036502c1db025

Seiko SKX007K $143 after coupon: https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Mens-...omatic-Watch/202f544732154eb1822f3738a5d5d960


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Anyone considering the SKX009 should still get it from Rakuten global, seller seikboy3s or something similar to that. $115 shipped, basically.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Thrax said:


> Anyone considering the SKX009 should still get it from Rakuten global, seller seikboy3s or something similar to that. $115 shipped, basically.


Thanks. I found the seller: seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Others - Seiko - Men's Watches - Watches - 60items. It appears that US sellers do pay shipping, so save a few bucks by ordering international or get in the US for not much more with the Jet.com deals.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

RyanD said:


> The music, tv, and movie services alone are worth it. 2-day shipping is just a bonus.


... If only those outside the US could use those services


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

With an inexpensive $9 AUD/mo VPN service, anything is possible.


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> ... If only those outside the US could use those services


I work in Diego Garcia, BIOT and use it with a VPN. But mostly the shipping.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> ... If only those outside the US could use those services


Ask me how I get Netflix and Amazon Prime in Moscow, Afghanistan, and Africa. VPN.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Thrax said:


> With an inexpensive $9 AUD/mo VPN service, anything is possible.


Possible, but highly inconvenient, as it means you have to constantly switch the VPN on and off to access local services.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I saw this earlier and was coming here to post it but you I see you already did. I am thinking of it as well.



dumberdrummer said:


> Amazon is running a 1 day only special today on Prime membership for $67. I never joined it before at the usual $99 going rate, but with all the purchase I make (yes, some that are occasionally NOT a watch, LOL), I figured at $67, it was worth giving it a shot for a year.


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

cel4145 said:


> Thrax said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone considering the SKX009 should still get it from Rakuten global, seller seikboy3s or something similar to that. $115 shipped, basically.
> ...


Seiko3s is also known for being very good with returns and exchanges. I haven't heard anyone trying with jet yet.


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

Seiko3s recently notified me that they do not ship internationally.
That's the opposite of what I've heard here.... What's the deal?


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Some items they ship internationally, some they don't. You can filter to show which.


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks,
It was askx009 so I can't imagine why they wouldn't ship that overseas...


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

Save $20 on purchases over $100 on eBay. Good for "just about everything". Coupon code *C20OFFSEPT*​


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

^^^ Note that the $20 off offer is good only for those who received the coupon code directly from eBay. Others will likely be unable to use the code.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Some items they ship internationally, some they don't. You can filter to show which.


Just a clarification on how to show international items in rakuten, took me a LONG while to figure it out:

Click on the green circled button and choose United States:
PICTURE LINK


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Possible, but highly inconvenient, as it means you have to constantly switch the VPN on and off to access local services.


*NON WATCH RELATED-------*

It's actually simpler than you think. I've been under a vpn since 2011 and I would never go back [especially since 20% of the internet is blocked in Saudi Arabia].

You subscribe for a VPN sevice [monthly/yearly].. They send you a client applet to install along with your special login details. You input the login details and just run the app.

You can switch which server location you want to be fronted to.. Switzerland/Germany/Canada/China/etc...
You can also switch the service on and off by a single click really.

If you're interested, you can get a 1 day trial to test the waters. Many good services available. My fav is "PIA".

It's too cheap not to try it. As cheap as 5$ a month... Some are less.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Field Chronograph automatic, H71466553, for $588 with coupon code 'AFFFIELD588'

Hamilton Khaki Field H71466553 Men's Watch

One of those watches that always catches my eye and makes me consider picking it up. This appears to be at least $300 clear of everybody else.


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

skriefal said:


> ^^^ Note that the $20 off offer is good only for those who received the coupon code directly from eBay. Others will likely be unable to use the code.


Oops. Didn't read the fine print.


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Field Chronograph automatic, H71466553, for $588 with coupon code 'AFFFIELD588'
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Field H71466553 Men's Watch
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch, I usually wear it with a black nato. Never stayed in the winder for more than a week straight.

The only thing that disturbs me is that it's not easy to tell the time due to the low dial/hands contrast. I would rather go with the opposite color combo.

Other than that, it's close to perfection


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

kostasd87 said:


> The only thing that disturbs me is that it's not easy to tell the time due to the low dial/hands contrast. I would rather go with the opposite color combo.
> 
> Other than that, it's close to perfection


TOTAL killer for me. I one had that problem with a watch and it drove me batty until I sold it. I kept wearing it because I really liked the watch otherwise and then was annoyed all day. You can see what a problem it was.

I figure this counts as a deal of it saves someone from the same hassle. That chrono is sharp, though.....

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

_







Originally Posted by *Thrax* 
Anyone considering the SKX009 should still get it from Rakuten global, seller seikboy3s or something similar to that. $115 shipped, basically.

_




cel4145 said:


> Thanks. I found the seller: seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Others - Seiko - Men's Watches - Watches - 60items. It appears that US sellers do pay shipping, so save a few bucks by ordering international or get in the US for not much more with the Jet.com deals.


I can't seem to find any skx007/skx009s for around 120 USD.. Have you guys found any?


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Warehouse Deals (Used and Open Box) on cheap Skeleton watches




*Stuhrling Original Men's 649.02 Legacy Automatic 16k Rose Go *$35.91used



*Akribos XXIV Men's AK540SS Mechanical Skeleton Leather Strap Watch *$26.67




*Akribos XXIV Men's AKR452SS Bravura Automatic Dual Time Skeleton Black Dial Watch *$42.10

[/COLOR]


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

If anyone is curious about BeFrugal, I really do have $500 in cash back pending in my account. It doesn't actually pay for 3 months due to return periods, etc.


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

bananana said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First four watches when you click the link you quoted


----------



## kcsierradad (Nov 10, 2014)

corpyr said:


> Seiko3s is also known for being very good with returns and exchanges. I haven't heard anyone trying with jet yet.





Thrax said:


> Anyone considering the SKX009 should still get it from Rakuten global, seller seikboy3s or something similar to that. $115 shipped, basically.


Would you know if you could use a promo code like this one for a purchase at Seiko3s? This was emailed to me in USA:
http://view.newsletter.rakuten.com/...4&jb=ff3715727561&ju=fe6b17747665017c7614&r=0


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

corpyr said:


> First four watches when you click the link you quoted


Great, don't know why I wasn't able to search for them earlier. Thanks!


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Woot is doing an Invicta blowout today. Ends September 27th, and it includes about 36 different models, all priced same or lower than I've seen elsewhere.

Invicta Chronograph Watches & Others - Accessories & Watches


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

A potential bargain for everybody wanting a SARB033 / SARB035 - the next 200 unit massdrop has 192 requests, so needs only 8 more...

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sarb033-watch


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

accidentalsuccess said:


> TOTAL killer for me. I one had that problem with a watch and it drove me batty until I sold it. I kept wearing it because I really liked the watch otherwise and then was annoyed all day. You can see what a problem it was.
> 
> I figure this counts as a deal of it saves someone from the same hassle. That chrono is sharp, though.....
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


I flipped a very pretty JDM Seiko for that reason as well.


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

ED209 said:


> A potential bargain for everybody wanting a SARB033 / SARB035 - the next 200 unit massdrop has 192 requests, so needs only 8 more...
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sarb033-watch


Unfortunately it does not work like that...

The Cocktail Time has 392 requests today and is still on hold...
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-cocktail-time-sarb065-watch


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

CHOXI has some *Casio quartz watches for $21.00* Shipping is $2, or free if you catch the rotating 3 hour free shipping window each day.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

County Comm has the Maratac Mid-Pilot for $209. That's $70 less than its typical price.

CountyComm - Maratac Pilot Automatic Watch


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Winner* hand-wind mechanical Skeleton *"Roman"* *$8 + $2 shipping - Geek*


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

dimkasta said:


> Unfortunately it does not work like that...
> 
> The Cocktail Time has 392 requests today and is still on hold...
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-cocktail-time-sarb065-watch


Oh OK, thanks - I won't wait for it then myself either!


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

kcsierradad said:


> Would you know if you could use a promo code like this one for a purchase at Seiko3s? This was emailed to me in USA:
> http://view.newsletter.rakuten.com/...4&jb=ff3715727561&ju=fe6b17747665017c7614&r=0


I don't think so, you're subscribed to the Rakuten USA website, you need to purchase the watches from global.rakuten.com. Theres actually a 1000 jpy coupon code on right now until the 30th (http://global.rakuten.com/en/event/shop/shipping/)


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

ED209 said:


> Oh OK, thanks - I won't wait for it then myself either!


Don't worry. there are many people in here keeping an eye on Massdrop. If something nice goes on there, there will be a post


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Yup. Sarb has been there twice already. I bought mine the second time around. The price was better than from rakuten
Taplatk


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Perdendosi said:


> Someone buy these CW's on the "nearly new" sale before I do. (Save more money by purchasing in Euros, so long as your credit card / bank doesn't charge exorbitant foreign exchange fees)
> Save 30% on Selected Watches - Christopher Ward
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post I have a C60 Trident GMT600 on its way to Australia


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

My math ain't so good, so somebody please help me out here. A "Nearly New" GMT 600 on the CW European site is listed at 760 euros. 760 euros equates to $850.78 in USD (according to Google telling me the exchange rate is currently at $1.12). So, assuming I decided to pull the trigger, how would I be able to get this for $700 shipped? Thanks in advance for any insight! DD.


Perdendosi said:


> Someone buy these CW's on the "nearly new" sale before I do. (Save more money by purchasing in Euros, so long as your credit card / bank doesn't charge exorbitant foreign exchange fees)
> Save 30% on Selected Watches - Christopher Ward
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mystopp (Jan 28, 2012)

The CW site automatically reduces the VAT when you enter your shipping address.


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

Put the football game on pause to let everyone know about a 48 hour sale at Jomashop. $100 off a watch costing $125 or more + free shipping US. Code "DINNER". You will get a coupon for $100 at restaurants.com.


----------



## snoboardp (Apr 15, 2015)

bronzy77 said:


> Put the football game on pause to let everyone know about a 48 hour sale at Jomashop. $100 off a watch costing $125 or more + free shipping US. Code "DINNER". You will get a coupon for $100 at restaurants.com.


Looks like $100 in the form of a restaurant.com gift card


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

snoboardp said:


> Looks like $100 in the form of a restaurant.com gift card


Ah.. It sounded to good to be true :-/

-whoa-


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

I also noticed a price drop on this Citizen Nighthawk AT4117-56H. It had been on sale for $339, it's now $299. With the $100 DINNER coupon, it's like buying it for $199!!!


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

bronzy77 said:


> Put the football game on pause to let everyone know about a 48 hour sale at Jomashop. $100 off a watch costing $125 or more + free shipping US. Code "DINNER". You will get a coupon for $100 at restaurants.com.


Is it just a $100 gift card from restaurant.com or there is a 100 off a 125+ watch? That seems like way too good to be there if the latter is true.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> My math ain't so good, so somebody please help me out here. A "Nearly New" GMT 600 on the CW European site is listed at 760 euros. 760 euros equates to $850.78 in USD (according to Google telling me the exchange rate is currently at $1.12). So, assuming I decided to pull the trigger, how would I be able to get this for $700 shipped? Thanks in advance for any insight! DD.


I can't get the EU site to load for some reason, but the UK site shows 446.08 pounds = $707.51. Shipping is free.


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

mikekol said:


> Is it just a $100 gift card from restaurant.com or there is a 100 off a 125+ watch? That seems like way too good to be there if the latter is true.


You get a $100 off dinner from a restaurant @restaurants.com. I thought the op was clear, as it stated $100 coupon. Sorry for any confusion. Am I the only one who eats out at restaurants?


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

bronzy77 said:


> You get a $100 off dinner from a restaurant @restaurants.com. I thought the op was clear, as it stated $100 coupon. Sorry for any confusion. Am I the only one who eats out at restaurants?


I do it a lot! But in Denmark :-D

-whoa-


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

FWIW, those restaurant.com coupons are notoriously difficult to use: Restaurant.com Reviews - Consumer Reviews of Restaurant.com | SiteJabber


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

bronzy77 said:


> You get a $100 off dinner from a restaurant @restaurants.com. I thought the op was clear, as it stated $100 coupon. Sorry for any confusion. Am I the only one who eats out at restaurants?


The $100 certificate is worth $20 at most. Even that may be high.

Specials by Restaurant.com: (5) $25 Restaurant.com eGift Cards for $25


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford has the Baume & Mercier Classima Executives automatic chronograph, model MOA08589, for $1,199 with coupon code 'AFFCLASSIMA1199'

Almost $400 clear of Amazon and Overstock. Looks like a really sharp watch.

Baume and Mercier Classima Executives MOA08589 Men's Watch


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

RyanD said:


> The $100 certificate is worth $20 at most. Even that may be high.
> 
> Specials by Restaurant.com: (5) $25 Restaurant.com eGift Cards for $25


Much less. You will lose brain cells trying to figure out how to redeem, and perhaps suffer intestinal discomfort from the few shady restaurants that participate.


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

whoa said:


> I do it a lot! But in Denmark :-D
> 
> -whoa-


Then I guess the free shipping wouldn't work for you either. Hee Hee.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

bronzy77 said:


> Then I guess the free shipping wouldn't work for you either. Hee Hee.


Damn it 

-whoa-


----------



## rubberhammer (Sep 19, 2015)

ED209 said:


> A potential bargain for everybody wanting a SARB033 / SARB035 - the next 200 unit massdrop has 192 requests, so needs only 8 more...
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sarb033-watch


What's the estimated selling price for the sarb033? It doesn't list on their site. Thanks


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

rubberhammer said:


> What's the estimated selling price for the sarb033? It doesn't list on their site. Thanks


IIRC last time it was $279 + shipping.


----------



## rubberhammer (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks buddy. I have seen it was selling for 303 shipped from amazon once awhile. I guess massdrop deal is decent.


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

If the restaurants.com gift card is no good, jomashop still has that Nighthawk A-T for $288.33


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Well crap.....this thread just introduced me to massdrop. My wallet does not appreciate this.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

D'oh! How'd I miss that? Thanks!


mystopp said:


> The CW site automatically reduces the VAT when you enter your shipping address.


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

bronzy77 said:


> You get a $100 off dinner from a restaurant @restaurants.com. I thought the op was clear, as it stated $100 coupon. Sorry for any confusion. Am I the only one who eats out at restaurants?


Restaurant.com sells coupons for a few dollars (I've seen as low as $3-4 when they have sales) for $25 off $50 coupons at local restaurants. Depending on the terms this could be worth as little as $12-$16(4 $25 off coupons @ $3-$4) in that case. If this actually means $100 towards coupons at restaurant.com it would be worth significantly more (maybe 20-33 coupons). I'm not interested right now but anyone who may be should read the terms carefully.


----------



## gldndomer (Sep 27, 2015)

bananana said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...





corpyr said:


> First four watches when you click the link you quoted





bananana said:


> Great, don't know why I wasn't able to search for them earlier. Thanks!


I'm sorry, could I ask for your help? I can't seem to find these $120 seiko skx watches for the life of me... They all look to be over $200 USD.


----------



## gldndomer (Sep 27, 2015)

gldndomer said:


> I'm sorry, could I ask for your help? I can't seem to find these $120 seiko skx watches for the life of me... They all look to be over $200 USD.


This is the link to the seiko3s shop I was using, as posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

gldndomer said:


> This is the link to the seiko3s shop I was using, as posted earlier in this thread.


They appear to be gone now.


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> They appear to be gone now.


SKX009:: seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko boy Navy divers watch mens size automatic winding watch Navy dial ペプシベゼル polyurethane metal belt SKX009K
SKX007:: seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko black boy divers watch mens size automatic winding watch black dial black bezel urethane belt SKX007K


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

ColdCactus said:


> SKX009:: seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko boy Navy divers watch mens size automatic winding watch Navy dial ãƒšãƒ-ã‚·ãƒ™ã‚¼ãƒ« polyurethane metal belt SKX009K
> SKX007:: seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko black boy divers watch mens size automatic winding watch black dial black bezel urethane belt SKX007K


That's weird. They didn't seem to show up in that other list provided by that link once I resorted it by price so I could try to find them.


----------



## twity2000 (Dec 5, 2014)

mystopp said:


> The CW site automatically reduces the VAT when you enter your shipping address.


What % is applied in USA customs?

i have a shipito account to send back EU. Maybe is cheaper.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

twity2000 said:


> What % is applied in USA customs?
> 
> i have a shipito account to send back EU. Maybe is cheaper.


Zero USA customs on CW watches shipped with standard shipping, just like all watches shipped by USPS.


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

Just figured that out... Such a bummer but it was did sound too good to be true.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> IIRC last time it was $279 + shipping.


Looks like the SARB033/35 has been requested but not yet dropped (this round). Do they notify requesters when it drops?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> Zero USA customs on CW watches shipped with standard shipping, just like all watches shipped by USPS.


This is a rumour. USPS can and will charge customs fees. They just don't do it often.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

hanshananigan said:


> Looks like the SARB033/35 has been requested but not yet dropped (this round). Do they notify requesters when it drops?


Yes

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Apparently though, it's not guaranteed that the offer will take place when they reach the target. People have been waiting some time for a cocktail time massdrop that reached its target a long time ago.

I ordered one from one of the trusted japanese sellers instead, for basically the same price that massdrop would be once you factor in (international) shipping.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

If memory serves, the last time the SARB 033/035 was on massdrop it was within $30 of the amazon price. So with easy return, no waiting, ect... amazon is the way to go!

I think it is $295 right now on amazon Amazon.com: Seiko MECHANICAL SARB035 Mens Wrist Watch: Watches


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Yes, that's as good a deal as US-based customers will get anywhere.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Invicta Automatic Pro Divers with Seiko NH-35 movements for $40 to $50 on Amazon Warehouse Deals after an additional 30% off during checkout. Includes 8926, 8926OB, and 17042 among others. Not every model has the extra 30% off.










Here is an example:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0006AAS4M/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all

Also many Orient and a few Seikos are included in the sale. Make sure you select Warehouse Deals as the seller.


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

^^^ Shows up as 10% off for me. If anyone sees 30% off, buy while you can!


----------



## LookAtBigern82 (Dec 26, 2012)

skriefal said:


> ^^^ Shows up as 10% off for me. If anyone sees 30% off, buy while you can!


Try adding it to your cart, should show up during checkout.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

LookAtBigern82 said:


> Try adding it to your cart, should show up during checkout.


WOW! I just scored a 8926 for $44.40 shipped, even though the listing only said 10% off. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

yoginasser said:


> WOW! I just scored a 8926 for $44.40 shipped, even though the listing only said 10% off. Thanks for the heads up!


No problem. Enjoy it!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I was near a Fossil Factory Outlet Store over the weekend and they have 50% off all their inventory and 60% of some items.

I saw this one for $46










and this one for $47.60










And this one for $83


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Man, nothing I can find is 30% off, only 10% off, and only for a few things.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

StogieNinja said:


> Man, nothing I can find is 30% off, only 10% off, and only for a few things.


What are you looking for? You have to enter the final checkout page for 30% to show up.


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

LookAtBigern82 said:


> Try adding it to your cart, should show up during checkout.


Yes, that worked. It's odd that it would say 10% yet apply 30%. Probably an error -- but it's a good deal if they honor it.


----------



## rubberhammer (Sep 19, 2015)

Does this 30% off warehouse deal work on everything from that warehouse deal department or only some?


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

Looks for watches sold by Amazon Warehouse Deals with a claimed 10% discount. Add to your cart and attempt to check out. If you're lucky you'll see the 10% discount applied 3 times in the checkout screen.


----------



## rubberhammer (Sep 19, 2015)

I tried some random items and didn't see any discount at checkout


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> This is a rumour. USPS can and will charge customs fees. They just don't do it often.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Never had to pay US customs duty on over hundreds of shipments via USPS.

Only paid duty on shipments thru FedEx.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Never had to pay US customs duty on over hundreds of shipments via USPS.
> 
> Only paid duty on shipments thru FedEx.


I wish i was that lucky. Only once but it did happpen.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

skriefal said:


> ^^^ Shows up as 10% off for me. If anyone sees 30% off, buy while you can!


30% on a 3046, thx!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

mystopp said:


> The CW site automatically reduces the VAT when you enter your shipping address.


No it doesn't, at least not on the "Nearly New" items.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomadeals today has the Alpina Alpiner AL-750SG4E6B automatic chronograph on bracelet for $895. It appears to be over $1,500 everywhere else so this is a hell of a deal.
http://www.jomadeals.com/


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

yoginasser said:


> WOW! I just scored a 8926 for $44.40 shipped, even though the listing only said 10% off. Thanks for the heads up!


I grabbed a 8926OB for $60 after taxes. I have no idea what I will do with another one, but for that price I will buy now and ask questions later. There are two versions of the Seiko orange monster available, too.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> No it doesn't, at least not on the "Nearly New" items.


Yes, it does. Non-EC price excludes VAT.


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> No it doesn't, at least not on the "Nearly New" items.


Something odd happened to you then, because I bought a Trident off the last NN sale and it reduced the VAT for me.

I just just checked 30 seconds ago and again, it removed the VAT during shipping...

Edit* You're on your phone, try it on a desktop.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> No it doesn't, at least not on the "Nearly New" items.


It does for me. You may have to create an account to set your shipping address. 
As you can see in the attached pic, there's the Euro price (760) and the "Non-EC price of 633 euro. That's without Vat. And a pretty good deal.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Could not resist like new 8926ob for 61.00 out the door.
Great beater.
Whoever got one for 40.00 a few posts back is the Dealmaster General.

Thanks to whomever posted the "put it in your cart" trick.


----------



## TomFree (Feb 24, 2014)

JoshMcMadMac said:


> I grabbed a 8926OB for $60 after taxes. I have no idea what I will do with another one, but for that price I will buy now and ask questions later. There are two versions of the Seiko orange monster available, too.


I snagged an 8926OB as well. I've never been an Invicta fan, but this has always been one of models I liked. For this price, I'm willing to take the chance.


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

Grabbed an 8926 for $44 shipped. It's not like I need another watch, but we all know that doesn't matter.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> Invicta Automatic Pro Divers with Seiko NH-35 movements for $40 to $50 on Amazon Warehouse Deals after an additional 30% off during checkout. Includes 8926, 8926OB, and 17042 among others. Not every model has the extra 30% off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are returned items which may have defects. If you're lucky you might get a watch that someone simply didn't like but it's a bit of gamble.

Sent from my LG-V900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> These are returned items which may have defects. If you're lucky you might get a watch that someone simply didn't like but it's a bit of gamble.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V900 using Tapatalk 2


It has happened to me, but it is not a gamble, because Amazon has 30 days free returns.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

nello said:


> Could not resist like new 8926ob for 61.00 out the door.
> Great beater.
> Whoever got one for 40.00 a few posts back is the Dealmaster General.
> 
> Thanks to whomever posted the "put it in your cart" trick.


The $40 one was this one (now sold out):

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HVCO38K
I could have gotten one, but it is too flashy for my taste.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

This one is $65


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Got two 8926ob for modding. If they are busted, it's an easy return to Amazon. 

Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Invicta Excursion Reserve Swiss Made for $96. 56mm. Great if you have huge arms. Not great for my girly wrists. Heck, the amount of metal in this must be worth $96 in weight.

Amazon.com: Invicta Excursion Reserve Blue Dial: Invicta: Amazon Warehouse Deals


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Double post.


----------



## Al30909 (May 31, 2014)

Mediocre said:


> Well crap.....this thread just introduced me to massdrop. My wallet does not appreciate this.


Brother i feel your pain!

Al.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Amazon Warehouse Deal triple discount error has been fixed. Now you just get 10% off. Congrats to those who got in on the deal. Too bad they didn't have anything I wanted.

BTW: Macy's has *Citizen Men's Eco-Drive Two-Tone Chronograph Stainless Steel Watch (AT2124-51E) for $129 - 20% off promo code YH89W =$103.20. Shipping is free. 
*


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Pretty cool looking watch. I didn't realize the entire silver discs rotate. The crown is a quarter-turn to lock instead of a normal screw-down crown.


----------



## Recht (May 8, 2006)

Seiko Alpinist SARB017 on Massdrop. Should hit $309.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Recht said:


> Seiko Alpinist SARB017 on Massdrop. Should hit $309.


I think you meant to say:

Seiko Alpinist SARB017 on Massdrop. Should hit $309.









;-)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Wasn't this $20 less on Massdrop a few months ago? This is not a complaint on the current deal, I was just wondering if this was the lowest Massdrop has had it for?


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

The Alpinist watch band is horrible. Mine lasted only a few months and it was all full of cracks. Even cheap Hadley Roma bands are better.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Never understood the fuss over the Alpinist. IMO it just looks fugly compared to the SARB033, 015 and the SARG range.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Never understood the fuss over the Alpinist. IMO it just looks fugly compared to the SARB033, 015 and the SARG range.


Finally! Someone pointed a finger at the elephant in the room at last! I've hated it for so long.

On a related note, I've never seen it under 300$, even in Massdrop.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Something different for the ladies on Warehouse Deals. Raymond Weil Women's 2739-ST-05985 Maestro Analog Display Swiss Automatic Silver Watch $783


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Never understood the fuss over the Alpinist. IMO it just looks fugly compared to the SARB033, 015 and the SARG range.


I've brought this up before and been hammered on for it. Some watches aren't my taste but I can understand the appeal... but this one? Man, it's just sooooo fugly it's not even funny


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

You guys are crazy, it's beautiful!


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh yeah?! Well your watch is dumb and ugly!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Never understood the fuss over the Alpinist. IMO it just looks fugly compared to the SARB033, 015 and the SARG range.


Sour grapes.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Sour grapes.


Would you say they're green with envy?


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

ironborn said:


> You guys are crazy, it's beautiful!


I never said I didn't like the watch. Even the band looked good at first, but I speak from experience.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> I've brought this up before and been hammered on for it. Some watches aren't my taste but I can understand the appeal... but this one? Man, it's just sooooo fugly it's not even funny





ironborn said:


> You guys are crazy, it's beautiful!


I guess that's the beauty of this hobby, there's something for everyone.

For example, there is something that appeals to people of taste and discernment, and something for those who like horrible asymmetry, ghastly hand shapes, and gan-green dials.

...

I kid. Please don't crucify me.



blowfish89 said:


> Sour grapes.


I agree, the dial is almost _exactly_ that colour. Possibly 'sour grape' mixed with 'abscess'. I assume those are official Pantone colours? 

Sort of off topic : It never ceases to amaze me how people get so upset by people on the internet having a different view on what constitutes attractive in a watch. If you like it, buy it. I don't, so I won't. I imagine the sun will still come up tomorrow either way


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I guess that's the beauty of this hobby, there's something for everyone.
> 
> For example, there is something that appeals to people of taste and discernment, and something for those who like horrible asymmetry, ghastly hand shapes, and gan-green dials.
> 
> ...


Holy crap, that's too funny, just about LOL'ed (literally). My post my have come across harsh, but totally agree that there's something for everyone, variety is the spice of life, etc.... now let's continue talkin' deals, gentlemen!!


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

No one seemed really upset. Just having some fun. But if I posted on here every time I thought a watch was ugly it'd be a long thread.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Sometimes my dry Kiwi sense of humour doesn't translate well into posts on the Internet. There should be an option for NZ forums users to auto insert the line '<following post meant as playful banter and does not necessarily represent the viewpoint of the writer>' at the top of our posts.

Anyways, on with the show. Keep posting deals, I'm off to get some bleach.

For my eyes.

Because of the Alpinist


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This is the green-dial field watch that has me mesmerized lately. Sea-Gull Chinese military model on good-stuffs









Not sure if it's "a bargain" at $222, but man, I like the look of it.

New Sea-Gull field watch co-designed by members


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This is the green-dial field watch that has me mesmerized lately. Sea-Gull Chinese military model on good-stuffs
> 
> View attachment 5518617
> 
> ...


Do you happen to know the lug width?


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Bertucci watches on long Island watches. To be honest I don't know much about them. 3 year warranty and interestingly the lug bars are part of the case. Given the prices these probably worth the gamble.










































http://www.longislandwatch.com/mobile/Category.aspx?id=1820

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Do you happen to know the lug width?


24mm. It's a big watch but wears smaller than its 44mm would suggest! If you e-mail Good Stuffs they will generally offer discount. I paid less than that for mine. Great watch (noisy rotor)

Ita


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

joey79 said:


> Bertucci watches on long Island watches. To be honest I don't know much about them. 3 year warranty and interestingly the lug bars are part of the case. Given the prices these probably worth the gamble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The DX3 watches have a resin case and middling reviews on Amazon. But the titanium versions have been around for awhile and have received positive feedback everywhere I've looked.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> The DX3 watches have a resin case and middling reviews on Amazon. But the titanium versions have been around for awhile and have received positive feedback everywhere I've looked.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I have one of the titanium ones and it is built like a tank.

Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Akribos XXIV Men's AKR452SS Bravura Automatic Dual Time Skeleton Black Dial Watch $35 Warehouse Deal


















http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> Akribos XXIV Men's AKR452SS Bravura Automatic Dual Time Skeleton Black Dial Watch $35 Warehouse Deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooooh... that's the good one with the Krysterna front and back!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

An eBay watch shop has ESQ by Movado Pipeline Tide/Moon quartz watches for $159 and free shipping. There don't seem to be a lot of places that have these, but the places that do, it's $200+ more.

Can't vouch for the quality, but I imagine if it's affiliated with Movado it can't be too bad. They're definitely nice-looking, and I like the tide and moon complications. 200m water resistance, too. That blue one is calling me, and there's only one left but, I'll let anybody else who may be interested have a crack.

Blue dial:

Esq by Movado Men Watch Pipeline Swiss Quartz 42mm Tide Moonphase 200M 07301144 | eBay









Beige dial:
Esq by Movado Men Watch Pipeline Swiss Quartz 42mm Tide Moonphase 200M 07301143 | eBay


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Sometimes my dry Kiwi sense of humour doesn't translate well into posts on the Internet. There should be an option for NZ forums users to auto insert the line '<following post meant as playful banter and does not necessarily represent the viewpoint of the writer>' at the top of our posts.
> 
> Anyways, on with the show. Keep posting deals, I'm off to get some bleach.
> 
> ...


a nice inheritance from us pommies. just doesn't sound right when spoken with your funny "fush and chups" accent though


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

garf666 said:


> a nice inheritance from us pommies. just doesn't sound right when spoken with your funny "fush and chups" accent though


Can't be that bad, half of you have moved here after all 

At least we manage to remove your collective bad habit of putting vinegar on chips once you arrive.


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Al30909 said:


> Brother i feel your pain!
> 
> Al.


I'm in for 2 watches now...


----------



## Tourbillonare (Mar 31, 2012)

This looks like a great deal on World of Watches for an ML Pontos Chrono Titanium for $1,055.99 with the extra 12% off site coupon ending 30/9

Men's Pontos Chrono Automatic Black Rubber Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

I've heard and read good things about Bertucci. Supposedly they are built like tanks. Very solid.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Tourbillonare said:


> This looks like a great deal on World of Watches for an ML Pontos Chrono Titanium for $1,055.99 with the extra 12% off site coupon ending 30/9
> 
> Men's Pontos Chrono Automatic Black Rubber Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches


Don't forget to add 10% cashback to make it $950.39.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Wolf winder with storage on amazon about 190.00 shipped. I have been watching this one awhile. About 20% less than they are normally on amazon. So now about 100.00 cheaper than anywhere else I found. Still have not purchased a winder. I would like one.
I cannot afford an Orbita right now.
WOLF 456102 Viceroy Single Watch Winder with Cover and Storage, Black https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002S0NM3M/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_jk-cwb4M0QQ2S


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Can't be that bad, half of you have moved here after all
> 
> At least we manage to remove your collective bad habit of putting vinegar on chips once you arrive.


we only sent a few million down there. lucky we also had that big island next to you to send all the rotten apples!

and fush and chups ain't worth having without salt and vinegar (and mushy peas)


----------



## M3Lev (Jul 16, 2015)

Not sure if this is anyone's cup of tea, but I was browsing newegg today and saw a Louis Erard 1931 for $664 on sale from $3250.00 with free shipping. Am not aware of newegg or this vendor's return policy or if this is a typical discount on this watch but thought it was worth a post.

Louis Erard 1931 Men's 44mm Automatic Brown Calfskin Date Watch 82224AA01.BDC52 - Newegg.com


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

M3Lev said:


> Not sure if this is anyone's cup of tea, but I was browsing newegg today and saw a Louis Erard 1931 for $664 on sale from $3250.00 with free shipping. Am not aware of newegg or this vendor's return policy or if this is a typical discount on this watch but thought it was worth a post.
> 
> Louis Erard 1931 Men's 44mm Automatic Brown Calfskin Date Watch 82224AA01.BDC52 - Newegg.com


Newegg allows third party vendor sales. This is sold by Brands Online which has a terrible reputation. Too good to be true usually equals is.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Touch of Modern has an extra 10% off today on everything.


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

ironborn said:


> I've heard and read good things about Bertucci. Supposedly they are built like tanks. Very solid.


Sierra trading post has these for $62.85.






















Not bad at all for titanium and sapphire. Use coupon code SCU6198B for $.99 shipping.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Think I may be ready to take the plunge on a Seiko SARB033, currently US$312 new on Amazon.com. Anyone have a line on any coupon codes or deals elsewhere (I've looked and this seems a good price)?


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> Think I may be ready to take the plunge on a Seiko SARB033, currently US$312 new on Amazon.com. Anyone have a line on any coupon codes or deals elsewhere (I've looked and this seems a good price)?


The price seems to be right, if the warranty is good in USA.

You could wait a little for a re-drop from massdrop to get it for ~285$ with their own 2 years warranty.

Personally, I got it from Seiko3 for ~297$ shipped to me in the middle east.. But the warranty is only valid where it came from [Japan]... This store is very reputable, they'll cover for anything if there's an error in the watch upon delivery. LINK


It's a 10/10 watch on leather... 7/10 on bracelet because of only 2 micro adjustments and poor clasp Quality Control.


----------



## Recht (May 8, 2006)

hanshananigan said:


> Think I may be ready to take the plunge on a Seiko SARB033, currently US$312 new on Amazon.com. Anyone have a line on any coupon codes or deals elsewhere (I've looked and this seems a good price)?


Rakuten Global: M.S.G | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko mechanical mens mechanical watch black SEIKO Mechanical SARB033 [free size] Reputable vendor that I've used before.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Casio MTF-E001-1AVCF at Amazon for $54.59

Amazon.com: Casio Men's MTF-E001-1AVCF "Classic" Black Quartz Watch: Watches










Thanks to lildrgn for the photo.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Precimax Men's Aqua Classic Automatic Watch $38 on Warehouse Deals*



















http://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-li...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ
Automatic Movement
Case diameter: 46mm
Sapphimax Crystal
Stainless Steel case with Stainless-Steel band
Water-resistant to 100 Meters / 330 Feet / 10 ATM

I was checking reviews for this watch and I found some for the black version. This one was one star.



> This watch worked for about 2 days until the hands stopped moving. *We tried a new battery*, and it still did not work. Then we sent the watch in to be repaired (as the warranty is included) , and about a month after not hearing any updates we contacted to company to find out they had lost the product in the process. They company was unconcerned with this loss and we are now out over 80$.


This isn't the first time I have seen one star reviews complaining about dead batteries in automatic watches LOL.

Review link: http://smile.amazon.com/Precimax-PX...ents=p_8:80-,p_6:A2L77EE7U53NWQ,p_89:Precimax


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

I had a Precimax. Bracelet was a bit crap, but the watch was solid.


----------



## stifler1135 (Apr 10, 2015)

I just bought a marathon bracelet for $125 on amazon. It was listed at $150 the other day.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Agent Sands said:


> I had a Precimax. Bracelet was a bit crap, but the watch was solid.


The one I posted is a big and heavy watch, so swapping the bracelet for something lighter might be in order for whoever gets it. I personally prefer smaller watches.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

jeacock said:


> Sierra trading post has these for $62.85.
> 
> View attachment 5524273
> 
> ...


Darn thread, couldn't resist. 
Ordered the blue one. 
Thanks for the heads up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Recht (May 8, 2006)

jeacock said:


> Sierra trading post has these for $62.85.
> 
> View attachment 5524273
> 
> ...





w4tchnut said:


> Darn thread, couldn't resist.
> Ordered the blue one.
> Thanks for the heads up.


I just received the grey/green one. Nice watch for the price. I like the titanium case, sapphire crystal, movement hits markers accurately, the strap is substantial, all good except the crown would not screw down correctly or completely. It's going back for an exchange, hopefully the new one will be functional.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

@Recht, did you check the lume?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Recht (May 8, 2006)

w4tchnut said:


> @Recht, did you check the lume?


Hands were bright after a ten second shot with my flashlight, hour lume markers are tiny dots. Not sure how long lume stays bright, I didn't test that before I boxed it up for return.


----------



## obviousless (Sep 12, 2015)

Seiko Alpinist SARB017 is cool if you are a Packers fan, but sans that, the coloration is a bit weird for everyone else.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

obviousless said:


> Seiko Alpinist SARB017 is cool if you are a Packers fan, but sans that, the coloration is a bit weird for everyone else.


Coloration is just right for outdoor activities.....like grocery shopping.

.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Touch of modern has a brass Kala pocket sundial for $42 (down from $66). Looks cool if you ask me.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford has the Hamilton Jazzmaster model H18451135 for $199 with coupon code 'AFFJAZZ199'

That's at least $55 better than others. It's quartz, but it's a Hammy. To get one at a price that's three digits and starts with a "1" usually doesn't happen.

Hamilton Jazzmaster H18451135 Men's Watch


----------



## some1special (Sep 16, 2015)

I saw a giveaway here today: https://www.facebook.com/WorldOWatches

If anyone is feeling lucky


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

some1special said:


> I saw a giveaway here today: https://www.facebook.com/WorldOWatches
> 
> If anyone is feeling lucky


It is actually a very nice watch for the money (about $3 including shipping on ebay)

Copy of tissot with painted dials but for $3 I don't think one can find a better deal.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

some1special said:


> I saw a giveaway here today: https://www.facebook.com/WorldOWatches
> 
> If anyone is feeling lucky


It is actually a very nice watch for the money (about $3 including shipping on ebay)

Copy of tissot with painted dials but for $3 I don't think one can find a better deal.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Sorry for the double post, stupid mobile phone and nagging wife combination :-( 

If a mod can, please delete the second post.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Gemnation are having a MontBlanc watches sale event...I'm not familiar with the actual pricing of those, but they appear to be nice watches offered with good discounts.

Watches at Gemnation.com

S.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

I just ordered this Seiko 5 for $40 SHIPPED on Amazon Warehouse Deals with coupon code WD1STTIME ($10 off $50 or more).


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

smille76 said:


> Gemnation are having a MontBlanc watches sale event...I'm not familiar with the actual pricing of those, but they appear to be nice watches offered with good discounts.
> 
> Watches at Gemnation.com
> 
> S.


Man, those timewalkers are cool looking. I also really dig the lugs. If I only had $1500 to blow on a single watch...


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNZH53-Automatic-Stainless-Steel/dp/B0041LG08U

$112 for a Seiko SNZH53. Lowest price I've ever seen.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thrax said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNZH53-Automatic-Stainless-Steel/dp/B0041LG08U
> 
> $112 for a Seiko SNZH53. Lowest price I've ever seen.


That reminds me of my SRP438 that I bought from Warehouse Deals last year for $120. It has the same hacking and handwinding movement as the Seiko Monster watches. I know why it was returned. It was running 10 minutes fast per day. But instead of sending it back, I decided to regulate it. Each day it got a bit better until it was within a few seconds per day. Now I wear it regularly. Changed the crappy bracelet for brown leather.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Here is a deal for Grandparents, uncles, aunts, and young parents. Disney watches for $5




*Disney Kids W001784 Frozen Kristoff, Sven Character Watch, Woven Blue Band*


__

_*Disney Kids' W000974 Frozen Tween Anna Stainless Steel Watch*

_
__

_*Disney Kids' W000009 Mickey Mouse Stainless Steel Time Teacher Watch*

_
__

_*Disney Kids' W000972 Frozen Tween Watch with Purple Sparkle Band*

_


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thrax said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNZH53-Automatic-Stainless-Steel/dp/B0041LG08U
> 
> $112 for a Seiko SNZH53. Lowest price I've ever seen.


Yes, however there is a $10 shipping fee, which puts it close to areatrend price on Amazon


----------



## dlavi (Apr 30, 2013)

Thrax said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNZH53-Automatic-Stainless-Steel/dp/B0041LG08U
> 
> $112 for a Seiko SNZH53. Lowest price I've ever seen.


Seller also has a mediocre rating.


----------



## pacer31 (Jan 16, 2013)

Perdendosi said:


> Man, those timewalkers are cool looking. I also really dig the lugs. If I only had $1500 to blow on a single watch...


Not sure how you feel about homages or fashion watches, but...







http://www.amazon.com/Kenneth-Cole-New-York-KC9303/dp/B00D3RFX2M/ref=sr_1_258?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1443837760&sr=1-258&nodeID=6358540011&refinements=p_89%3AKenneth+Cole+New+York


----------



## pacer31 (Jan 16, 2013)

Perdendosi said:


> Man, those timewalkers are cool looking. I also really dig the lugs. If I only had $1500 to blow on a single watch...


Not sure how you feel about homages or fashion watches, but...
View attachment 5550106

Amazon.com: Kenneth Cole New York Men's KC9303 Dress Sport Black Dial Analog Bracelet Watch: Clothing


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Ashford has the Hamilton H76665725 Men's Khaki Aviation Watch for $509 - $211 off with coupon code *AFFAVIATION298* in cart = *$298* with free shipping.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

yoginasser said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton H76665725 Men's Khaki Aviation Watch for $509 - $211 off with coupon code *AFFAVIATION298* in cart = *$298* with free shipping.
> View attachment 5550994


The 38mm version [H76565135] gets discounted very often..

~310$ w/ bracelet and ~298$ w/ leather.. That was like a month ago.

Just sharing info.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> The 38mm version [H76565135] gets discounted very often..
> 
> ~310$ w/ bracelet and ~298$ w/ leather.. That was like a month ago.
> 
> Just sharing info.


...
In my cart right now at $298


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> The 38mm version [H76565135] gets discounted very often..
> 
> ~310$ w/ bracelet and ~298$ w/ leather.. That was like a month ago.
> 
> Just sharing info.


In my cart right now at $298


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

dlavi said:


> Seller also has a mediocre rating.


4.5/5.0 stars is mediocre? ok.


----------



## Anatole Sturgeon (Apr 4, 2015)

Seiko 5 SNZG07k1 at 62€ + 12€ shipping worldwide on eBay.

Seiko 5 Mens Day Date Display Watch SNZG07K1 | eBay


----------



## Anatole Sturgeon (Apr 4, 2015)

Seiko 5 SNZG07k1 at 62€ + 12€ shipping worldwide on eBay.

Seiko 5 Mens Day Date Display Watch SNZG07K1 | eBay

View attachment 5552066


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

yoginasser said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton H76665725 Men's Khaki Aviation Watch for $509 - $211 off with coupon code *AFFAVIATION298* in cart = *$298* with free shipping.
> View attachment 5550994


Too bad international shipping is more then 50 USD (not including taxes, ...)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Invicta 8928OB (aka 8928C) Two Tone Automatic Diver with Coin Edge Bezel at JET.COM

$62.57 

After Coupon 15BUCKSNOW - NEW CUSTOMERS ONLY


----------



## Donny Dont (Oct 20, 2009)

gliderbee said:


> Too bad international shipping is more then 50 USD (not including taxes, ...)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


UPS Worldwide Express sours the deal for me, too. It is the brokerage fees added to the shipping and tax that bothers me.

Joe

Sent from my XT1097 using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

yoginasser said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton H76665725 Men's Khaki Aviation Watch for $509 - $211 off with coupon code *AFFAVIATION298* in cart = *$298* with free shipping.
> View attachment 5550994


Darn thread, couldn't resist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Claude Bernard (by Edox) Swiss Made Chronographs with sapphire crystal for $102 each. Several models in various sizes.










Amazon.com: claude bernard - Watches / Men: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry

They also have non-chronograph models for $98.


----------



## SParis (Jan 19, 2013)

Davosa Ternos (40mm) for $529 (or less if more people join) at Massdrop.
Go to Massdrop.com and search for Davosa.
Normally retails for about $700.









Choice of colors: red, blue, green, black, others, plus black PVD
Option for 42mm Ternos Pro for $25 more.


----------



## Steve16999 (Aug 7, 2015)

SNZH53 $119 shipped via Areatrend on EBay

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/141753109338

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

Naw, you want cool, get a Nomos Sundial ring watch. $180.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Steve16999 said:


> SNZH53 $119 shipped via Areatrend on EBay
> 
> Seiko Men&apos;s 5 Automatic SNZH53K Silver Stainless Steel Automatic Watch | eBay
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


2 minutes google showed:

122$ from Amazon

117$ w/ free shipping via coupon "*TRENDNOW" *from areatrend.com


----------



## Steve16999 (Aug 7, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> 2 minutes google showed:
> 
> 122$ from Amazon
> 
> 117$ w/ free shipping via coupon "*TRENDNOW" *from areatrend.com


That $3 difference compelled you to post this? Exciting evening googling other people's posted deals to see if you can do better.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

Steve16999 said:


> That $3 difference compelled you to post this? Exciting evening googling other people's posted deals to see if you can do better.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm not taking sides here but: I will always appreciate other users "correcting" me if better deals can be had. Even if it's for a few dollars because, who knows maybe the alternative supplier has better warranty?

I'm not saying this is the case here, I just think that the "competitive gesture" of trying to beat other people's deals should not be discouraged, for the benefit of the greater good.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Steve16999 said:


> That $3 difference compelled you to post this? Exciting evening googling other people's posted deals to see if you can do better.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I apologize if I sounded ungrateful, it's really not the case. I'm sure the deal seemed very good to you.
Sometimes a little digging before posting saves you and others a lot of time and money... I learned this the hard way.

Thanks for sharing. Please continue to do so.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Rado D-Star Model #R15513103 for *600$ *via coupon *"AFFRDSTAR598" *from Ashford.com
Least price found online is 840$ in eBay... google shows less than 810$ [_lower offer accepted_] sold in January in eBay.

*LINK HERE*


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Steve16999 said:


> SNZH53 $119 shipped via Areatrend on EBay
> 
> Seiko Men&apos;s 5 Automatic SNZH53K Silver Stainless Steel Automatic Watch | eBay
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Are you sure that isn't the SNZH99.328?


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Wenger 79269 Zurich GMT Dual Time for $121.88 at Sierra Trading Post.

Wenger Swiss Military Zurich GMT Watch (For Men and Women) - Save 69%


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Londo Mollari said:


> Wenger 79269 Zurich GMT Dual Time for $121.88 at Sierra Trading Post.
> 
> Wenger Swiss Military Zurich GMT Watch (For Men and Women) - Save 69%


Saw a sitedeal... Coupon code for another 20% off when I clicked on your link. I read the exclusions. It excluded clearance but did not say close outs. Excluded some other stuff like gift cards. Went back in to look again, and it is gone. Maybe someone who saw it can post that up. Not interested myself, but specs seem good.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

nello said:


> Saw a sitedeal... Coupon code for another 20% off when I clicked on your link. I read the exclusions. It excluded clearance but did not say close outs. Excluded some other stuff like gift cards. Went back in to look again, and it is gone. Maybe someone who saw it can post that up. Not interested myself, but specs seem good.


The Wenger Zurich GMT Dual Time is a closeout excluded from the coupon. Don't click the link for the coupon code! If you want the deal back, clear your browser's history and delete the STP cookie(s). Easier just to use another browser to go back to the STP sale page.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Double post, sorry everyone!


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Not really affordable comparatively speaking but this is one hell of a deal!










Zenith Captain 03-2020-670-21-C493 Men's Watch
$2688 use coupon *ZCAPTAIN2688
*


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

The thread is "bargain", not "affordable". So thanks for that. The Zenith is quite handsome. 

Personally I am getting bored with the tripe $99 no-name pieces of crap purporting to be a watch being flogged here. I'd much rather see good bargains on established, respected name-brand watches or high-end boutique watches.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

rgb66rgb said:


> The thread is "bargain", not "affordable". So thanks for that. The Zenith is quite handsome.


Just to note that this is the Affordable watches sub-forum.


----------



## snoboardp (Apr 15, 2015)

Affordable is pretty subjective. What is affordable to one may not be to another, just like a certain watch is good/bad looking to different people. Either way, thanks to all for posting their finds.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I thought it was established awhile back that, despite this being in the Affordables Forum, the "Head's Up" thread is for _any_ bargain, regardless of price point.

Though people shopping for five-figure watches probably aren't looking here; they're going to A.D.'s I'd reckon.


----------



## cba191 (May 3, 2014)

I would much rather see a deal for $500-1000 or more than a $100 watch on sale for $79. I probably won't buy it, but it gives me something to shoot for.


----------



## drewcandraw (Dec 15, 2014)

Why do we keep getting people thread crapping nearly every other week. Just be thankful that people posts deals whether it is something you like or not. If you don't like what you see just move along and search for yourself.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

rgb66rgb said:


> The thread is "bargain", not "affordable". So thanks for that. The Zenith is quite handsome.
> 
> Personally I am getting bored with the tripe $99 no-name pieces of crap purporting to be a watch being flogged here. I'd much rather see good bargains on established, respected name-brand watches or high-end boutique watches.


Here's one for you, a real Bargain for someone with discerning tastes like yours.
francobollo

Deal of the Day









Time left to buy
22
hours
44
minutes
50
seconds

Limited Quantity


   


*IWC Aquatimer Chronograph Mens Watch
Model IW376905*

View Details 
Retail Price 
$21,900.00 
Regular Price 
$17,520.00 
Today Only 
$15,795.00 
Your Savings 
$6,105.00 (28%)

Add to Watch List Share

Daily Deal starts at 8 AM PT /11 AM ET and lasts for 24 hours or until sold out. 








 In Stock SHIPS FREE NOW. Order now and your item is expected to ship on Monday, October 5.


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

rgb66rgb said:


> The thread is "bargain", not "affordable". So thanks for that. The Zenith is quite handsome.
> 
> Personally I am getting bored with the tripe $99 no-name pieces of crap purporting to be a watch being flogged here. I'd much rather see good bargains on established, respected name-brand watches or high-end boutique watches.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

snoboardp said:


> Affordable is pretty subjective. What is affordable to one may not be to another, just like a certain watch is good/bad looking to different people. Either way, thanks to all for posting their finds.


It's been fairly well established here that for WUS purposes, affordable generally means sub-$1k.


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks, but God, that is one ugly IWC!  This is how you do rose gold and black properly. But we digress.


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

Keeper of Time said:


> It's been fairly well established here that for WUS purposes, affordable generally means sub-$1.


I hope you meant sub $1*K*. Most of us wouldn't want a watch that sells for $1. Even if it's on sale for 79 cents.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

rgb66rgb said:


> Thanks, but God, that is one ugly IWC!  This is how you do rose gold and black properly. But we digress.


A Rose Gold Rolex?
It's like putting lipstick on a pig, an old vapid one at that.
francobollo


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

What's up with all the *watch* bashing on this thread recently? Unless someone asks your opinion about a *watch*, keep it to yourself; especially if it's disparaging.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

yoginasser said:


> What's up with all the bashing on this thread recently? *Unless someone asks your opinion, keep it to yourself*; especially if it's disparaging.


You just broke your own rule.
francobollo


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Since we arent posting deals.....

... how bout that stomping that TCU put on Texas? 


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

How about that crazy weather out there?


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Let's keep it civil folks.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

francobollo said:


> A Rose Gold Rolex?
> It's like putting lipstick on a pig, an old vapid one at that.
> francobollo


I'd marry that pig in a second!!!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

rgb66rgb said:


> The thread is "bargain", not "affordable". So thanks for that. The Zenith is quite handsome.
> 
> Personally I am getting bored with the tripe $99 no-name pieces of crap purporting to be a watch being flogged here. I'd much rather see good bargains on established, respected name-brand watches or high-end boutique watches.


Here you go:



$1,759 on Warehouse Deals
TAG Heuer

*Tag Heuer Men's 'Carrera' Silver Dial Stainless Steel Automatic Watch CAR2012.BA0799*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DrVenkman said:


> How about that crazy weather out there?


US steamship El Faro missing in Joachim. USCG and others searching.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

I also posted this on the best Speedmaster homage string but Jomashop (link) has the best price on this watch hands down ($57.99). If you ever wanted a Speedmaster-like watch at a budget price:


----------



## jsinghdreams (Jul 15, 2015)

Gemnation is having a sale on Montblanc watches

Thought that the timewalker was a pretty good deal. Normally retails for $1015, but is on sale for $752 after promo code MB60

It's quartz, sapphire crystal, croc strap and sub $1k so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Mo...dc6ae911e5815fbaf206b9c01c0INT&id=lw9MynSeamY










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ÜberUhr (Nov 30, 2011)

Ticonderoga said:


> I also posted this on the best Speedmaster homage string but Jomashop (link) has the best price on this watch hands down ($57.99). If you ever wanted a Speedmaster-like watch at a budget price:


Good looking watch, have you (or anyone) seen this watch in person ?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*DOM M-31 Super Cheap for sapphire!*

*$12.88* - 38mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, thin profile (7mm), NOMOS style face, WR30M

http://www..........s.com/item/Dom-...ne-leather-male-watch-quartz/32402881491.html *Ali Express*


----------



## Patriot_1776 (Aug 29, 2015)

^^^^ how does that relate to the Monblanc?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Patriot_1776 said:


> ^^^^ how does that relate to the Monblanc?


Sapphire, Miyota quartz, two hand, and WAY cheaper. I know it's not a Swiss masterpiece, but it is a bargain.


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

Wasn't there any issue with a bunch of people ordering DOM watches from Ali express a few months ago and never receiving them?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ColdCactus said:


> Wasn't there any issue with a bunch of people ordering DOM watches from Ali express a few months ago and never receiving them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


 That's like saying, "Wasn't there any issue with a bunch of people ordering Seiko 5 SNK809 watches from eBay a few months ago and never receiving them?" Different model (M-132D) AND different seller. *DOM* is a real Hong Kong based company, and many vendors sell them.

Also, with Ali Express, nobody should have lost any money, because they only release your payment once you receive the item. If the item is not as portrayed in the listing, you can hold the payment until you work out a settlement or get a full refund.

*Buyer Protection*
Full Refund if you don't receive your order 
Full or Partial Refund , if the item is not as described


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> *DOM M-31 Super Cheap for sapphire!*
> 
> *$12.88* - 38mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, thin profile (7mm), NOMOS style face, WR30M
> 
> http://www..........s.com/item/Dom-...ne-leather-male-watch-quartz/32402881491.html *Ali Express*


Didn't we learn our lesson last time with Ali and Dom watches? Last time they were sapphire for $15 and NO ONE got their watches. It was a huge scam.


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> That's like saying, "Wasn't there any issue with a bunch of people ordering Seiko 5 watches from eBay a few months ago and never receiving them?" Different model (M-132D) AND different seller. *DOM* is a real Hong Kong based company, and many vendors sell them.
> 
> Also, with Ali Express, nobody should have lost any money, because they only release your payment once you receive the item. If the item is not as portrayed in the listing, you can hold the payment until you work out a settlement or get a full refund.
> 
> ...


Ali express has a 45 day refund policy. Shipping on the watch can take up to 39 days. So technically, you have a 6 day window to get your refund. If you're not on top of it, you could end up losing your money.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

ColdCactus said:


> Ali express has a 45 day refund policy. Shipping on the watch can take up to 39 days. So technically, you have a 6 day window to get your refund. If you're not on top of it, you could end up losing your money.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


In the case of the last Dom order from Ali, there were a dozen or so WUS'ers that ordered and NO one got their order. The schmucks that "sell" these watches expect that 10 or 20% or more of those who ordered will forget to cancel the order or won't realize 45 days has passed and that's how they make their money.

Far cry from a good watch deal for us.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> Didn't we learn our lesson last time with Ali and Dom watches? Last time they were sapphire for $15 and NO ONE got their watches. It was a huge scam.


Did anyone actually lose money? That was one vendor, and DOM watches are not suspect in themselves. The DOM MSRP on this watch is 790 RMB, meaning it is one of their lowest cost items. Their 1890 MSRP tungsten and sapphire W698 commonly sells for $32-$35, although there is one seller who is blowing out the day/date versions (W698-2) for $20 right now. And while the M132D normally sells around $50, there's a vendor who has them on sale for $34.15.

If you don't receive your item, you can file for a refund. If Ali Express determines the seller isn't likely sending product, they refund as well.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Did anyone actually lose money?


Did anyone actually get their watches?

Oh, I didn't realize I was posting in the "Heads up, you can send your money to China and you'll *probably* get a refund Bargain here!"



HoustonReal said:


> Did anyone actually lose money? That was one vendor, and DOM watches are not suspect in themselves. The DOM MSRP on this watch is 790 RMB, meaning it is one of their lowest cost items. Their 1890 MSRP tungsten and sapphire W698 commonly sells for $32-$35, although their is one seller who is blowing out the day/date versions (W698-2) for $20 right now. And while the M132D normally sells around $50, their a vendor who has them on sale for $34.15.
> 
> If you don't receive your item, you can file for a refund. If Ali Express determines the seller isn't likely sending product, they refund as well.


If Ali Express determines? I barely trust eBay. When I called Ali for my last Dom refund, they argued and argued and then only sent 1/2 of my money. I had to call/IM again and again. In the end, it probably took about 4 hours to get my $ back. I think that they just wear people down and keep their money.

$12.88 for sapphire = there will be another dozen WUS'ers here in 2 months wondering why they sent their $ in for this scam.

Ali - and linking to it - is banned on this site. And for good reason.


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

You guys are boring the dude who's looking for a deal on a BLNR with your talk of $13 watches.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Received my full refund when I did not receive an Ali watch order recently. Since then 2 other Ali orders were sent and received last week. Good deals, nice watches.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Let's keep it civil folks.


Yes, in the words of some smart....

Less self importance, more self awareness.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> Did anyone actually get their watches?
> 
> Oh, I didn't realize I was posting in the "Heads up, you can send your money to China and you'll *probably* get a refund Bargain here!"
> 
> ...


Yes, $15 for a DOM M-132D was too good to be true, like $30 for an new SNK809 off eBay was. In the same way eBay figured out the guy selling SNK809's for $25-30 was a scam, Ali Express monitors suspicious activity as well, and shuts it down.

I don't know what the actual problem was with that Ali vendor, but I have some worse horror stories about eBay sellers sending broken items, refusing to insure the packages. Like most people, I still buy things off eBay, despite a few past problems.

The main reason Ali Express is banned is because there are so many vendors selling counterfeit/fake/"replica" watches. The official "virus" excuse is not really valid anymore. Every last person who bought a Bagelsport Nautilus, got it off AliXpress. Many of the watches reviewed in F71 and F72 are purchased on that site.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

Ticonderoga said:


> I also posted this on the best Speedmaster homage string but Jomashop (link) has the best price on this watch hands down ($57.99). If you ever wanted a Speedmaster-like watch at a budget price:


Thanx.
A great Affordable, but sadly no movie star pimping the watch like the TAG post ;-)
francobollo


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

colgex said:


> Not really affordable comparatively speaking but this is one hell of a deal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch, and a great deal. Thanks for posting. I just passed it on to someone who is ordering it as I type this.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> .
> 
> The main reason Ali Express is banned is because there are so many vendors selling counterfeit/fake/"replica" watches.


That's good enough friend. eBay takes a hard stance against any seller accused of selling fakes and counterfeit items, your money being 100% safe if you are an unwitting fraud victim. If you want to buy replicas that's your problem, not WUS' problem. I think that's a 100% correct policy both from eBay AND WUS.

Sent from Crapatalk


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

AZ Fine Time 50% off select Citizen models


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

P415B said:


> AZ Fine Time 50% off select Citizen models


That puts a few of the models at $600. There's only one Rakuten seller that has the same model at slightly less, but factoring in shipping costs and the convenience of buying in the U.S. instead, it's a good deal.

I'm thinking about that green-dialed one. Love the radio-control watch concept but usually find the dials too busy. But that green one, and a couple of others, have relatively uncluttered dials.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

ÜberUhr said:


> Good looking watch, have you (or anyone) seen this watch in person ?


I have held this one at the local Fossil store. It's about 45mm and wears fine on me. They are nice for the money. I have a 7 3/4 inch wrist.
The only reason I don't own one is that it has a running central seconds hand and the small sub dial is the chrono hand which negates the tach on the bezel. 
Most folks might not care but, once I noticed I know it would bug me so a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

ColdCactus said:


> You guys are boring the dude who's looking for a deal on a BLNR with your talk of $13 watches.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Amen.

Don't think that this has been posted here yet - if it has, I haven't seen it:

*Travisleon Heirloom Watch at Massdop*

Not a bad looking watch, at a good price with good specs:









Dial and FeaturesThe Heirloom comes with a dressy dial, offered in either enamel white or black velvet. On the dial, applied dots and bars to indicate the hour and minute, and a date window rests at the 6 o'clock position. A double domed sapphire crystal and leather strap with an engraved dual deployant buckle adds a premium touch to the Heirloom watch.


Specs

Miyota 9015 automatic movement
Hand winding compatible
Hacking seconds
28,800 bph
316 stainless steel case or Rose Gold PVD-Ion Plated
Case Width: 40 mm
Thickness: 10 mm
Lug width: 20 mm
Lug to Lug: 46 mm
Double domed sapphire crystal
Individually numbered case
Water resistance: 30 meters


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> Amen.
> Don't think that this has been posted here yet - if it has, I haven't seen it:
> Travisleon Heirloom Watch at Massdop
> Not a bad looking watch, at a good price with good specs:
> ...


Apparently, some people who 'kickstarted' this watch fund paid +300$ for it.. That was from January this year... Now they're selling it for -80$ less in Massdrop.

Another reason not to kickstart a watch. [Also, a good enough reason for me not to buy this watch].

Edit: Kickstarter page for the curious.


----------



## kcsierradad (Nov 10, 2014)

My A........s/DOM experience was like most here but I did receive my refund. There was a time-limit to the guarantee that you needed to pay attention to and ask the seller for an extension(granted in my instance).

What I learned: A rating system is in place there(1-5 diamonds and 1-5 medals). Pay attention to that just as you would with feedback on eBay. Diamonds are better than medals. The current deal has a seller with a rating of one medal, so YMMV IMHO...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> That's good enough friend. eBay takes a hard stance against any seller accused of selling fakes and counterfeit items, your money being 100% safe if you are an unwitting fraud victim. If you want to buy replicas that's your problem, not WUS' problem. I think that's a 100% correct policy both from eBay AND WUS.
> 
> Sent from Crapatalk


Nobody is advocating buying fakes and counterfeit items. Taobao/Ali baba/Ali Express is the world's largest commerce website. Just because you purchase watches off these sites, doesn't mean you are buying fakes. Many homage watches are available at the best prices from these WUS banned websites, and many WIS types buy from them with few problems.

China is the world's largest producer of watches, and many of the micro brands that are sold and advertised here are made in China (see Project Spectre). Should we ban all Chinese made watches, because that country is also the largest producer of counterfeit watches?

Banning Ali is really a case of "throwing the baby out with the bath water". I have run across "replicas" on many non-banned sites, but that doesn't mean I would buy them or post them here. With personal freedom also comes personal responsibility.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

^ a Steinhart or Squale is a well done, classy "homage."

A Bagelsport is a fake and the web site to buy one can't even be personal messaged to another member. 

Makes sense.


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

OK, back to the deals. Amazon is offering 10% off and a $25 gift card on a bunch of different Citizen watches.

This link should work: http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=lp_1270...1&ie=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&node=12701501011


----------



## ÜberUhr (Nov 30, 2011)

carpoon said:


> OK, back to the deals.


_*Well said Sir !*_


----------



## casieko (Jul 23, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Nobody is advocating buying fakes and counterfeit items. Taobao/Ali baba/Ali Express is the world's largest commerce website. Just because you purchase watches off these sites, doesn't mean you are buying fakes. Many homage watches are available at the best prices from these WUS banned websites, and many WIS types buy from them with few problems.
> 
> China is the world's largest producer of watches, and many of the micro brands that are sold and advertised here are made in China (see Project Spectre). Should we ban all Chinese made watches, because that country is also the largest producer of counterfeit watches?
> 
> Banning Ali is really a case of "throwing the baby out with the bath water". I have run across "replicas" on many non-banned sites, but that doesn't mean I would buy them or post them here. With personal freedom also comes personal responsibility.


I dont know why some members here think that skmei is a fake when clearly its a "skmei" brand. Sure some skmei brand tries to copy a gshock down to their design but the logo is still a skmei and
Sshock. Skmei has a place as a throwaway watch or a beater.


----------



## M3Lev (Jul 16, 2015)

World of watches Eterman Artena Quartz: $189 down from $1290 additional $10 off if you join their email listing.

Men's Artena Dark Brown Genuine Leather White Dial | World of Watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

M3Lev said:


> World of watches Eterman Artena Quartz: $189 down from $1290 additional $10 off if you join their email listing.
> 
> Men's Artena Dark Brown Genuine Leather White Dial | World of Watches


$189 + code RMN10 + 10% cashback = $153.89


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

carpoon said:


> OK, back to the deals. Amazon is offering 10% off and a $25 gift card on a bunch of different Citizen watches.
> 
> This link should work: http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=lp_1270...1&ie=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&node=12701501011


Thanks for the link. This would be great if their prices weren't so high to start with. I guess I've grown accustomed to the Gray market price structure


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date Chronograph Mens Watch Model: AL-372B4FBS6
http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Alpina-Startimer-Pilot-Big-Date-Chronograph-AL-372B4FBS6-28969.html


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

DrVenkman said:


> ^ a Steinhart or Squale is a well done, classy "homage."
> 
> A Bagelsport is a fake and the web site to buy one can't even be personal messaged to another member.
> 
> Makes sense.


I was looking for something in green and looked at two choices on MassDrop - The Davosa Submariner and the Seiko SARB017. I went with the Seiko simply because the design is much more unique. The classic submariner design has become so common that it almost seems boring in comparison. Although I am sure the Steinhart, Squale and Davosa are all fine watches.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date Chronograph Mens Watch Model: AL-372B4FBS6
> http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Alpina-Startimer-Pilot-Big-Date-Chronograph-AL-372B4FBS6-28969.html


A great looking watch at a good price. Had this watch in my cart for $340 last week with a coupon code and backed out. Then the sale price was gone . Now gem nation is touting me with this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Timex Weekenders (multiple colors) - *$19.99 with free shipping*

Timex eBay store


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

jlow28 said:


> A great looking watch at a good price. Had this watch in my cart for $340 last week with a coupon code and backed out. Then the sale price was gone . Now gem nation is touting me with this
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I took full advantage of the deal last week and wished I'd also gotten the SS as well. Great watch for the price.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I just ran across Crown & Caliber in a search. Does anyone have experience with them? They have a good selection and the prices look fair. I see a few that are quite tempting.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

RyanD said:


> I just ran across Crown & Caliber in a search. Does anyone have experience with them? They have a good selection and the prices look fair. I see a few that are quite tempting.


I've corresponded with them a few times as they are local to me. Seems like they do a combination of selling their own inventory and consignment sales; communications were always fast and professional, but I never quite pulled the trigger.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Genuine Alligator 18mm straps with deployant clasp $13 on Android and Amazon. These make a great replacement for the cheapo bands on Seiko 5 and Vostok Amphibias.



















It is $13 + $1 shipping on Android USA or $13 shipped with Prime on Amazon.

Amazon.com: Android 18X Allig BK 18 -mm Genuine Alligator Matt Black 18mm Watch Strap: Watches


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Touch of Modern has some Avi-8 watches on sale. My two favorites styles are:

Supermarine Seafire $75 ($96 on Amazon)









and the Hawker Harrier II Automatic - $190 ($245 on Amazon)









Many more to choose from on the ToM page.

Also if you shop on the Avi-8 web site and sign up for their newsletter you get $20 off $75. Which can get you this Curtis Tomohawk for $75










***I have never shopped on ToM or owned an Avi-8 watch but I wouldn't hesitate on either one if the right deal came along***


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> Genuine Alligator 18mm straps with deployant clasp $13 on Android and Amazon. These make a great replacement for the cheapo bands on Seiko 5 and Vostok Amphibias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the buckle is stainless so it was easy to sand off the logo if you want it to be sterile. and don't believe where it says women's short it is a standard sized hadley roma strap.
here are some detail from some that i bought.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/hadl...ected-find-unboxing-1753058.html#post16228290


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Hell of a deal!










Eterna 8425-41-10-1118 Watches,Men's 1948 Automatic Brown Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial, Luxury Eterna Automatic Watches

*$770* with coupon _LUXURY4FALL80 if you use befrugal, you can get 10% more back taking it down to $693!
_
This is the least expensive in-house chronometer I've ever seen! As it is, probably a very inexpensive in-house or even chronometer for that matter. The watch has an Eterna Matic 3030 (the design comes from the early Eterna 2892 predecessor with the thinnest double date complication in the market). Not super snobbery in-house but still in-house like FC's 700 movements.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Double post, please delete.


----------



## twity2000 (Dec 5, 2014)

i d said its a 2892-A2 renamed Eterna 608, not a in house movement (it seems vaughan series with big date with in house 3030 movement, but its not).

Anyway its a bargain!!!



colgex said:


> Hell of a deal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

twity2000 said:


> i d said its a 2892-A2 renamed Eterna 608, not a in house movement (it seems vaughan series with big date with in house 3030 movement, but its not). Anyway its a bargain!!!


Agreed, I think it's a 289x (6?) ETA, but still a bargain. And beautiful horned lugs.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

colgex said:


> Hell of a deal!
> 
> Eterna 8425-41-10-1118 Watches,Men's 1948 Automatic Brown Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial, Luxury Eterna Automatic Watches
> 
> ...


Great deal. Here are some photos of the same watch on a bracelet.

TimeZone : Sales Corner » Eterna 1948 Grand Date Chronometer, $975


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

I thought it was the same movement. Anyway, the Vaughan dropped to $1,299 and with coupons+cashback, probably around 1k. The Madison dropped to 999 and with coupons+cashback, probably ~$800


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> Genuine Alligator 18mm straps with deployant clasp $13 on Android and Amazon. These make a great replacement for the cheapo bands on Seiko 5 and Vostok Amphibias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if this would be any good for $35: 
ANDROID 22mm Brushed Stainless Steel Band with push button deployment w/ safety clasp
http://www.amazon.com/ANDROID-Brushed-Stainless-button-deployant/dp/B010G1RW4Y/


----------



## TomFree (Feb 24, 2014)

TomFree said:


> I snagged an 8926OB as well. I've never been an Invicta fan, but this has always been one of models I liked. For this price, I'm willing to take the chance.


After a couple of days of wearing the watch, it looks like $62 well spent. Cosmetically, it is great. The only thing that would have tipped me off to it being used was that the packet for the documents had been opened. I haven't checked the seconds per day lost, but it stays very close to the cell phone I used to set it.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

TomFree said:


> After a couple of days of wearing the watch, it looks like $62 well spent. Cosmetically, it is great. The only thing that would have tipped me off to it being used was that the packet for the documents had been opened. I haven't checked the seconds per day lost, but it stays very close to the cell phone I used to set it.


Congrats. I am actually kicking myself for not picking up a couple of them for myself to try some mods on.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> I wonder if this would be any good for $35:
> ANDROID 22mm Brushed Stainless Steel Band with push button deployment w/ safety clasp
> Amazon.com: ANDROID 22mm Brushed Stainless Steel Band with push button deployant w/ safety clasp: Watches


The reviews are VERY positive. It has to be better than the stock seiko bracelet.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

cel4145 said:


> I wonder if this would be any good for $35:
> ANDROID 22mm Brushed Stainless Steel Band with push button deployment w/ safety clasp
> http://www.amazon.com/ANDROID-Brushed-Stainless-button-deployant/dp/B010G1RW4Y/


i nearly got one and had even contacted them before they started selling them on amazon. at the time i did not know that they had a straight end links, but in the end i just did not have a watch that it would work on with 22mm lugs. they have a ridge on the center of each link and would look good on a tool watch. i ended up buying the 22mm orange rubber and cutting it down to 20mm for my orage monster.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

kcsierradad said:


> My A........s/DOM experience was like most here but I did receive my refund. There was a time-limit to the guarantee that you needed to pay attention to and ask the seller for an extension(granted in my instance).
> 
> What I learned: A rating system is in place there(1-5 diamonds and 1-5 medals). Pay attention to that just as you would with feedback on eBay. Diamonds are better than medals. The current deal has a seller with a rating of one medal, so YMMV IMHO...


Hi,

I bought about 100$ of various stuff on Ali during the last year, only "real" merchandise, no copies or replicas.

Always got my items in 2-3 weeks. However, last summer I ordered 2 leather belts for the wife (real stuff, not a big name copy) and they never arrived. Ali informed me after a while that seller protection was about to end to I raised a claim...seller replied and "extended" the seller protection for an additional 2 weeks and he wrote to me to wait a bit longer etc...

Well, it's been 65 days now, no package and no hope of getting this one (35$...) so I escalated this to a claim and it is nom " under mediation" when I click on the order....seller is providing full of bogus screenshots of tracking numbers that show a package getting out of China but not delivered anywhere.....this tracking number could be anything, the one I had for this package did not work outside China so I did not bother.

I can't provide any additional infos or other proof of "non delivery" so I guess I will lose the claim and money in about 3 days...

Cheers,

S.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

INVICTA30 Take another 30% off already discounted Invicta watches on Amazon. The 8930 is only $49 shipped.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Here is the link to eligible watches in the Amazon promo.

Amazon.com: Take an Extra 30% Off Already-Reduced Invicta Watches: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

JomaDeals has this Alpina Adventure Extreme on sell for $699.

*Alpina Adventuer Extreme Black and Silver Dial Rubber Mens Watch AL525LBS3AE4*


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> Here is the link to eligible watches in the Amazon promo.
> 
> Amazon.com: Take an Extra 30% Off Already-Reduced Invicta Watches: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Speaking of Invicta... My 8926 arrived today, off of that amazon warehouse deal 30% glitch you tipped us off to last week, and it was mint! Thanks again for the heads up. Best $44 I ever spent on a watch.


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

twity2000 said:


> i d said its a 2892-A2 renamed Eterna 608, not a in house movement (it seems vaughan series with big date with in house 3030 movement, but its not).
> 
> Anyway its a bargain!!!


I tried to order this today and it wouldn't allow me to choose a shipping option to Australia. Shame as it was a great deal.


----------



## twity2000 (Dec 5, 2014)

Try with shipito or any other company that send from USA(virtual address).



Sav said:


> I tried to order this today and it wouldn't allow me to choose a shipping option to Australia. Shame as it was a great deal.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> INVICTA30 Take another 30% off already discounted Invicta watches on Amazon. The 8930 is only $49 shipped.


That is one fine looking invicta. I just can't get into the homage scene.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

joey79 said:


> That is one fine looking invicta. I just can't get into the homage scene.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a Grand Diver for around $50 after coupon. It might look good with the Android bracelet mentioned in an earlier post.

http://www.amazon.com/Invicta-17576-Display-Japanese-Automatic/dp/B00X9V61BO/


----------



## ÜberUhr (Nov 30, 2011)

Sav said:


> I tried to order this today and it wouldn't allow me to choose a shipping option to Australia. Shame as it was a great deal.


I believe you need to order through Amazon.uk

http://askville.amazon.com/order-am...ive-europe/AnswerViewer.do?requestId=87462433

https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=596190

AmazonGlobal: International Shipping Made Easy

Other shipping options...

Buy on Amazon.com and ship to Australia

Hope that helps..


----------



## ÜberUhr (Nov 30, 2011)

Sav said:


> I tried to order this today and it wouldn't allow me to choose a shipping option to Australia. Shame as it was a great deal.


I believe you need to order through Amazon.uk

http://askville.amazon.com/order-am...ive-europe/AnswerViewer.do?requestId=87462433

https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=596190

http://www.amazon.com/International-Shipping-Direct/b?node=230659011

Other shipping options...

Buy on Amazon.com and ship to Australia

Hope that helps..


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

The price on the Grand Diver I posted a couple of posts up just dropped to $47 net. That is unheard of.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

There's a couple of these Akribos XXIV AK541BK watches available on Amazon Warehouse Deals for around $40. Even the new price of $99 is a good deal, as these are usually closer to $200. I picked one up last night with a gift card I got for my birthday. If not for that, then I would be all over the previously posted Invicta deals!

This Akribos isn't a true moon phase, but it is a nice looking semi-skeleton with dual time.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The Watchery has the Maurice LaCroix Pontos model PT6207-SS001-330 on sale, and when you add their "$80 off $800" coupon code, 'LUXURY4FALL80,' it goes to $769.99. The next-closest price I can find for this watch is $1325, so that's quite a discount.

Maurice Lacroix PT6207-SS001-330 Watches,Men's Pontos Auto Black Genuine Crocodile Black Dial Power Reserve, Luxury Maurice Lacroix Automatic Watches


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

Looks like it's sold out already.



WorthTheWrist said:


> The Watchery has the Maurice LaCroix Pontos model PT6207-SS001-330 on sale, and when you add their "$80 off $800" coupon code, 'LUXURY4FALL80,' it goes to $769.99. The next-closest price I can find for this watch is $1325, so that's quite a discount.
> 
> Maurice Lacroix PT6207-SS001-330 Watches,Men's Pontos Auto Black Genuine Crocodile Black Dial Power Reserve, Luxury Maurice Lacroix Automatic Watches
> 
> View attachment 5599561


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Seiko "Fifty Fathoms" SNZH Watch at Massdrop.

$114.99


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> The price on the Grand Diver I posted a couple of posts up just dropped to $47 net. That is unheard of.


What is the link to the one that is around $50, the link you shared is for a pro diver that is $171 before coupon, which ends up being $119+/-


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> The price on the Grand Diver I posted a couple of posts up just dropped to $47 net. That is unheard of.


What is the link to the one that is around $50, the link you shared is for a pro diver that is $171 before coupon, which ends up being $119+/-


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Canyon55 said:


> What is the link to the one that is around $50, the link you shared is for a pro diver that is $171 before coupon, which ends up being $119+/-


Same here


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

This looks like the lowest priced Invicta automatic on Amazon right now, but I'm not 100% certain. I think they changed the price on the others mentioned.http://www.amazon.com/Invicta-8930-...deID=7147441011&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

Movado Museum Black for $199 w/coupon code EMAILMV100 @ Jomashop (expires 10/10): 
Movado Museum Black Dial Black Leather Strap Men's Watch 2100002 - Museum - Movado - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> Seiko "Fifty Fathoms" SNZH Watch at Massdrop.
> 
> $114.99
> 
> View attachment 5600113


Is massdrop a reliable and trusted seller?what sort of shipping do they offer? Added one of the fifty fathoms do my cart. When it comes to watches I generally do not buy unless the item trackable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

joey79 said:


> Is massdrop a reliable and trusted seller?what sort of shipping do they offer? Added one of the fifty fathoms do my cart. When it comes to watches I generally do not buy unless the item trackable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've purchased from Mass Drop before, no problems. However, the warranty issue is questionable if that's important to you. Someone with more knowledge can speak to why the warranty is a problem as I forget.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Canyon55 said:


> What is the link to the one that is around $50, the link you shared is for a pro diver that is $171 before coupon, which ends up being $119+/-


Amazon raised the price. I got that one for $47 + tax.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Weston1 said:


> This looks like the lowest priced Invicta automatic on Amazon right now, but I'm not 100% certain. I think they changed the price on the others mentioned.http://www.amazon.com/Invicta-8930-...deID=7147441011&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER


They did change the price on some. The 8930 is still the same. The Grand Diver went way up in price and 19272 went down by $15. Prices seem to be always changing, so keep an eye out. I believe this promo is good for a week.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

World of Watches is competing with Amazon. Invicta Flash Sale, plus 25% off code INVICTA25: Invicta 24-hour Flash Sale! | World of Watches. Might be some things not in Amazon's sale.


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

colgex said:


> Hell of a deal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright. I'm in love. In another 2 weeks I can definitely get the money together. 
Any idea when this deal expires?
I'm at work, so sorry if I missed that info.

Thanks,


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

joey79 said:


> Is massdrop a reliable and trusted seller?what sort of shipping do they offer? Added one of the fifty fathoms do my cart. When it comes to watches I generally do not buy unless the item trackable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've bought from Massdrop a number of times before. Depending on the size and maybe value the two shippers I've received from them were UPS or the Post Office, every single item came with a tracking number.

I've only had to contact their warranty claims once on a mechanical keyboard that came with smashed in keys. It took two attempts through email until I was able to get in touch with a rep to process my RMA. They sent a return shipping label and once they were notified the defective keyboard was on its way back to them they sent me my replacement keyboard.

So overall I'd say my experience with Massdrop and their returns department were good. Slow compared to say shopping with Amazon but I know it's comparing apples to oranges in terms of the shopping experience.

PS I don't think they accept returns so that might be a factor in your purchasing decision. You get a good price, but once it ships it's yours.


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

OOasis said:


> Alright. I'm in love. In another 2 weeks I can definitely get the money together.
> Any idea when this deal expires?
> I'm at work, so sorry if I missed that info.
> 
> Thanks,


They change the price frequently and randomly. Sometimes it's sold out quickly if the price is so good.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Both FatWallet and BeFrugal are offering 6% cash back at Ashford. So if you combine it with this coupon code, you get a very good deal on an Armand Nicolet automatic watch.

1. Log into Ashford through your FatWallet or BeFrugal account (if you don't have one, it's a very simple sign-up).

2. Search for Armand Nicolet Men's MO2 9641A-2-AG-M9140

3. Click to purchase the watch, and use coupon code 'AFFANMO799' to take the price down to $799.

4. After purchase, get a 6%, or $48, refund, putting the price of the watch at a very impressive *$751*. It's selling for $1,344 elsewhere.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

That'd so not my usual type of watch but I'm oddly drawn to it. I could use wife logic. "But honeypot was on sale. Look at how much money I saved."

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

hawkeye86 said:


> That'd so not my usual type of watch but I'm oddly drawn to it. I could use wife logic. "But honeypot was on sale. Look at how much money I saved."
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Make that "But honey it was on sale. " sometimes autocorrect can be a pain

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

joey79 said:


> Is massdrop a reliable and trusted seller?what sort of shipping do they offer? Added one of the fifty fathoms do my cart. When it comes to watches I generally do not buy unless the item trackable.





itsreallydarren said:


> I've bought from Massdrop a number of times before. Depending on the size and maybe value the two shippers I've received from them were UPS or the Post Office, every single item came with a tracking number.
> 
> I've only had to contact their warranty claims once on a mechanical keyboard that came with smashed in keys. It took two attempts through email until I was able to get in touch with a rep to process my RMA. They sent a return shipping label and once they were notified the defective keyboard was on its way back to them they sent me my replacement keyboard.
> 
> ...


Me, too. I've only had good experiences with Massdrop. They are a sponsor at Head-Fi forum which I frequent, and I have ordered various items from them. You just have to be prepared for the fact that they do not ship immediately because they wait until the buy is over to get the product shipped from the manufacturer. And they are at the manufacturer's mercy on that, so sometimes it takes longer than estimated by Massdrop.

And right. They don't take returns. And sometimes the item is warrantied by Massdrop. Haven't heard of anyone over at Head-Fi having problems with their warranty service.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Just scored this Gevril GV2 Scacchi at Gilt.com. Swiss made, automatic and sapphire for $299! But wait, it gets better...appllied code EXTRA30 at checkout and got another $75 off, so net of $224 and no tax ($9.95 shipping gets you 30 days of free shipping)! It's a big'un at 46mm, but not too thick. Scacchi Leather & Black Dial Watch, 45mm by GV2 at Gilt


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

colgex said:


> Hell of a deal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just tried it. It only takes it down to $919 with the coupon, not counting befrugal.


----------



## cba191 (May 3, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Me, too. I've only had good experiences with Massdrop. They are a sponsor at Head-Fi forum which I frequent, and I have ordered various items from them. You just have to be prepared for the fact that they do not ship immediately because they wait until the buy is over to get the product shipped from the manufacturer. And they are at the manufacturer's mercy on that, so sometimes it takes longer than estimated by Massdrop.
> 
> And right. They don't take returns. And sometimes the item is warrantied by Massdrop. Haven't heard of anyone over at Head-Fi having problems with their warranty service.


Love Head-Fi. They have special deals on cans too?


----------



## cba191 (May 3, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Both FatWallet and BeFrugal are offering 6% cash back at Ashford. So if you combine it with this coupon code, you get a very good deal on an Armand Nicolet automatic watch.
> 
> 1. Log into Ashford through your FatWallet or BeFrugal account (if you don't have one, it's a very simple sign-up).
> 
> ...


I really like that. If I hadn't just broke the bank on a different white dial, blue hand watch, I would probably crack.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

cba191 said:


> Love Head-Fi. They have special deals on cans too?


Yes. They even have a Massdrop limited edition AKG K7 series headphone: The AKG K7XX Massdrop First Edition Thread.

Massdrop is the real deal. They are starting to build buying clout if they can persuade Harman to give them a special edition of that headphone series.


----------



## cba191 (May 3, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Yes. They even have a Massdrop limited edition AKG K7 series headphone: The AKG K7XX Massdrop First Edition Thread.
> 
> Massdrop is the real deal. They are starting to build buying clout if they can persuade Harman to give them a special edition of that headphone series.


Nice! I'd love to see them do the Fiio x7 when It comes out!

Now back to watches.


----------



## ctt1760 (Oct 23, 2013)

Well, not a mechanical but quartz accurate.

I was looking for a replacement watch and bought this Seiko SNE283 at Amazon for $125 + tax

Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SNE283 Gunmetal-Tone Stainless Steel Watch with Blue Polyurethane Band: Seiko: Watches

It is cheaper at Ashford at $117 w/o tax

Seiko Solar SNE283 Men's Watch

But Amazon gives you 3 year Seiko warranty.

According to camelcamelcamel.com, Amazon's price is the lowest it's ever been.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

ctt1760 said:


> Well, not a mechanical but quartz accurate.
> 
> I was looking for a replacement watch and bought this Seiko SNE283 at Amazon for $125 + tax
> 
> ...


$101 at World of Watches: Men's Prospex Solar Blue Polyurethane Black Dial | World of Watches.

Then sign up for their email list (click the link at the top of the page) to get $10 off, bringing it to $91. I think the warranty is 5 year limited through their watch warranty company (not Seiko).


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

itsreallydarren said:


> I've bought from Massdrop a number of times before. Depending on the size and maybe value the two shippers I've received from them were UPS or the Post Office, every single item came with a tracking number.
> 
> I've only had to contact their warranty claims once on a mechanical keyboard that came with smashed in keys. It took two attempts through email until I was able to get in touch with a rep to process my RMA. They sent a return shipping label and once they were notified the defective keyboard was on its way back to them they sent me my replacement keyboard.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Citizen Ecozilla Model# BJ8050-08E

on sale at Jomashop for $199

Expires 10/9

I did a quick and dirty search and found one vendor named watchpro on eBay that had it for $197 but I'm not sure who that is. I've bought from Jomashop before and feel the $2 difference is worth it.


----------



## damonism (Dec 27, 2014)

Cheapest Nato Straps has 27% off with code INSTA27, which stacks with their 5 straps or more bulk discount, as posted to their Instagram account (valid for roughly 24 hours after this post, if my maths is correct).


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

damonism said:


> Cheapest Nato Straps has 27% off with code INSTA27, which stacks with their 5 straps or more bulk discount, as posted to their Instagram account (valid for roughly 24 hours after this post, if my maths is correct).
> 
> View attachment 5606634


Beat me to it. I just received the email 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

The one I wanted is out of stock in the correct size


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Finally able to grab some "Gulf Oil" nato's! I've never seen them in stock on any site. Picked up a 20 and 22, and a few others!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Just scored this Gevril GV2 Scacchi at Gilt.com. Swiss made, automatic and sapphire for $299! But wait, it gets better...appllied code EXTRA30 at checkout and got another $75 off, so net of $224 and no tax ($9.95 shipping gets you 30 days of free shipping)! It's a big'un at 46mm, but not too thick. Scacchi Leather & Black Dial Watch, 45mm by GV2 at Gilt


You might want to research that one before you decide to keep it. Chinese Technosablier movement.
http://www.amazon.com/GV2-Gevril-9503-Scacchi-Automatic/dp/B00O4UOUG2/ref=swr_wa_1_ses


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

damonism said:


> Cheapest Nato Straps has 27% off with code INSTA27, which stacks with their 5 straps or more bulk discount, as posted to their Instagram account (valid for roughly 24 hours after this post, if my maths is correct).
> 
> View attachment 5606634


Nice! Saved a bunch with that.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I was already aware of the "Swissinese"" movement prior to pulling the trigger. However, it was somewhat of an impulse buy at 35,000 feet while on a flight (and after a few cocktails) yesterday, LOL! After taking a closer (and more sober) look this morning at some reviews, I decided to cancel the order. BTW, even though it was listed as a "non-returnable" item on Gilt, they were very accommodating in canceling the order with no hassle whatsoever (most likely, because it had not shipped yet....but still good to know about how they do business).


RyanD said:


> You might want to research that one before you decide to keep it. Chinese Technosablier movement.
> http://www.amazon.com/GV2-Gevril-9503-Scacchi-Automatic/dp/B00O4UOUG2/ref=swr_wa_1_ses


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> I was already aware of the "Swissinese"" movement prior to pulling the trigger. However, it was somewhat of an impulse buy at 35,000 feet while on a flight (and after a few cocktails) yesterday, LOL! After taking a closer (and more sober) look this morning at some reviews, I decided to cancel the order. BTW, even though it was listed as a "non-returnable" item on Gilt, they were very accommodating in canceling the order with no hassle whatsoever (most likely, because it had not shipped yet....but still good to know about how they do business).


Good that you got a refund. At least you could have got your money back.
GV2 by Gevril Men&apos;s 9503 Scacchi Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Watch New | eBay


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Watchbuys LNIB sale (Sinn, Nomos, etc.) - Like New in Box LNIB Watch Sale
Sells out *really* quick.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> Watchbuys LNIB sale (Sinn, Nomos, etc.) - Like New in Box LNIB Watch Sale
> Sells out *really* quick.


Good price on a 556, but I managed to resist.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> Good price on a 556, but I managed to resist.


I wish I would've seen this sooner. Dang it!

Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't know if I'm lucky or unlucky the 356 acrylic was gone before I could get it.


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

edit: nevermind, i was looking at the savings, not the price, lol!


----------



## Luskar (Jan 12, 2012)

smatrixt said:


> edit: nevermind, i was looking at the savings, not the price, lol!


Not the good number, this is the "saving"...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I just got this in my email - 1960s US Vietnam Military Watch - Olive with Khaki Strap - Cool Material.

$55 including basic shipping.

36mm INCLUDING crown. My 10-year-old has been wanting a watch, so I figured this would be a good starter.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomadeals today has a nice-looking Citizen Eco-Drive AO9000-06B for $117.99. That's $24 less than Jacob Time, better against everybody else.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

WatchBuys is having a LNIB sale.
http://www.watchbuys.com/store/pc/LNIB-Sale-c31.htm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


> I wish I would've seen this sooner. Dang it!
> 
> Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


There was a ridiculously priced 556i in the sales forum a couple of weeks ago - about $550


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Maurice Lacroix Women's Les Classiques Brown Leather Silver-Tone Dial (quartz version), $219.99 at the Watchery
Maurice Lacroix LC1026-PVY11-130 Watches,Women's Les Classiques Brown Leather Silver-Tone Dial, Luxury Maurice Lacroix Quartz Watches


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just an fyi, but the Alpina Startimer PVD Chrono is on sale again for $589.00 at Gemnation.

Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date Chronograph Mens Watch Model: AL-372B4FBS6
http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Alpina-Startimer-Pilot-Big-Date-Chronograph-AL-372B4FBS6-28969.html


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

If they weren't 44mm I would certainly had bought one!


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Citizen BM8180-03E for $65.00 shipped (continental USA) at Inventory Adjusters.

http://inventoryadjusters.com/citizen-eco-drive-mens-black-day-date-dial-green-canvas-band-watch-bm8180-03e/


----------



## South of America (Oct 30, 2013)

joey79 said:


> Beat me to it. I just received the email
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are solid color straps offered? Found only the perlon in solid colors....

Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

South of America said:


> Are solid color straps offered? Found only the perlon in solid colors....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


http://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/nato/solid-nato


----------



## South of America (Oct 30, 2013)

taike said:


> http://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/nato/solid-nato


Awesome, thanks. Half dozen on the way. Great Deal, ~$5 Each.

Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## basnobua (Aug 13, 2013)

Fortis B-42 Cosmonaut Chronograph  on a strap for $1695 from Jomashop

not a screaming deal, but these hardly ever go on sale, and are even pretty rare on the secondary market.


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

sad I missed those preowned sinn watches

IG: Qbes13


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

South of America said:


> Are solid color straps offered? Found only the perlon in solid colors....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


Yes. I purchased solid colour natos a few months ago. Unless they are out of stock?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

Londo Mollari said:


> Citizen BM8180-03E for $65.00 shipped (continental USA) at Inventory Adjusters.
> 
> http://inventoryadjusters.com/citizen-eco-drive-mens-black-day-date-dial-green-canvas-band-watch-bm8180-03e/


Been looking for a simple grab and go just like this. Good deal - i ordered one. Thanks!


----------



## M3Lev (Jul 16, 2015)

Thank you for this! Picked up 5. Cant wait to get them in.



damonism said:


> Cheap Nato Straps has 27% off with code INSTA27, which stacks with their 5 straps or more bulk discount, as posted to their Instagram account (valid for roughly 24 hours after this post, if my maths is correct).


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

basnobua said:


> Fortis B-42 Cosmonaut Chronograph  on a strap for $1695 from Jomashop
> 
> not a screaming deal, but these hardly ever go on sale, and are even pretty rare on the secondary market.
> 
> View attachment 5614977


And unlike some of their other "space watches," this watch has been in space. More than a little.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Zenith El Primero for $4K on slickdeals

Zenith Men's El Primero Hi-Beat Chronograph Watch $4095 - Slickdeals.net


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> Zenith El Primero for $4K on slickdeals
> 
> Zenith Men's El Primero Hi-Beat Chronograph Watch $4095 - Slickdeals.net


That still seems like a lot. I bought a Chronomaster triple date moon phase from a dealer for just over $3000. If you want an El Primero, do a search for Tag Heuer Calibre 36 on Ebay. There is a flyback on a bracelet for $3000. Some other models are down around $2000.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation has Balls.

On sale.

The prices look pretty good, too.

Example: Ball Engineer Master II Diver Freefall Mens Watch Model DC1028C-S2J-BE $1,629.
I'm seeing it elsewhere for about $1,000 more.










http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Ball-Watch-Event/watches.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gemnation has Balls.
> 
> On sale.
> 
> ...


The Hydrocarbon looks like a better deal: "14 micro gas tubes on hands and dial for night reading capability, COSC certified chronometer, Shock resistant to 5'000GS, Antimagnetic to 4,800 A/m"


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Here is another slickdeal
*Citizen Men's Eco-Drive Chrono-Time A-T Two-Tone Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch 44mm BY0106-55H at macys for 99.99+tax (org 725.00)*
Macy's has a Citizen Men's Eco-Drive Chrono-Time A-T Two-Tone Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch 44mm BY0106-55H watch one sale for 124.99 (original 725.00), use coupon code XEAX56CV0AFJ to get 25 off 100 and get it for 99.99 plus tax FS(on orders 75$ +).

Citizen Men's Eco-Drive Chrono-Time A-T Two-Tone Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch 44mm BY0106-55H at macys for 99.99+tax (org 725.00) - Slickdeals.net


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Who else ordered some fugly Citizens? (besides Totoro)


----------



## snoboardp (Apr 15, 2015)

RyanD said:


> The Hydrocarbon looks like a better deal: "14 micro gas tubes on hands and dial for night reading capability, COSC certified chronometer, Shock resistant to 5'000GS, Antimagnetic to 4,800 A/m"


Beautiful watch. If they had the blue dial I would already have placed an order.


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

To those who missed the Eterna 2892 chronometer deal, you get the better chance!

World of Watches has it for $799.99 and it becomes $724.99 with promo code: FALL75. Finally you can get it for $652.49 after Befrugal 10% cash back. It's $40 cheaper than the previous deal from Thewatchery.

Eterna ETERNA-8425-41-10-1118 Men's 1948 Automatic Brown Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> The Hydrocarbon looks like a better deal: "14 micro gas tubes on hands and dial for night reading capability, COSC certified chronometer, Shock resistant to 5'000GS, Antimagnetic to 4,800 A/m"


Indeed. The Gemnation sale has that one for $1,579.

The best other price I see is from a dealer on eBay for $2,250.

Super-tempting. I love it when I can get a lot of watch at a very rare and low price. But I should be in consolidation mode instead of acquisition mode.


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

If you are looking for some affordable in-house movement, Jomashop has Alpina and Frederique Constant on sale. Here are two nice watches with the similar in-house movement for $999:

Alpiner Manufacture Silver Dial Black Leather Men's Watch

*FREDERIQUE CONSTANT Maxime Silver Dial Brown Leather Watch*


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Not sure if it's been posted but Deep Blue has a huge discount on an upcoming watch.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

^^^ I like it, but already bough two watches this week. Dang it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

w4tchnut said:


> ^^^ I like it, but already bough two watches this week. Dang it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So?


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

P415B said:


> Not sure if it's been posted but Deep Blue has a huge discount on an upcoming watch.


Great looking watch with 9015 movement, ceramic bezel, mesh band all for $399. Great price indeed


----------



## K_S_P (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks to whoever posted the 27% coupon !!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

damonism said:


> Cheapest Nato Straps has 27% off with code INSTA27, which stacks with their 5 straps or more bulk discount, as posted to their Instagram account (valid for roughly 24 hours after this post, if my maths is correct).
> 
> View attachment 5606634


Dang it, looks like it expired!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

docvail said:


> I just got this in my email - 1960s US Vietnam Military Watch - Olive with Khaki Strap - Cool Material.
> 
> $55 including basic shipping.
> 
> 36mm INCLUDING crown. My 10-year-old has been wanting a watch, so I figured this would be a good starter.


I didn't buy a watch. But I am about $40 lighter.

http://coolmaterial.theshoppad.com/#/product/le-37-grammes-pocket-knife


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Man I really like that and very tempted to pull the trigger; however, my fear is that in 6 months it will be on Evine for $299.


P415B said:


> Not sure if it's been posted but Deep Blue has a huge discount on an upcoming watch.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomadeals has the Baume and Mercier Capeland brown dial for $1,195.

It's $1,554 on Amazon and much more at other sites.

JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Just saw this in another thread. WorldofWatches is having a Columbus Day sale and since they sell through Jet.com, you can use a coupon 15BUCKSNOW to bring the prices down to $30 to $35 for Quartz pro divers.

https://jet.com/search?term=invicta&sort=price_low_to_high&page=1









$34










$30

Credit for this deal goes to WUS member THRAX


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Man I really like that and very tempted to pull the trigger; however, my fear is that in 6 months it will be on Evine for $299.


EXACTLY!

There's no way this watch should have an MSRP anywhere near $1,000. If you want a nice diver with a Miyota 9015 and sapphire crystal you can get an Obris Morgan Ex2 for under $300, then again, you can get an automatic Sea Ram which was $300 on fathers day.


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

Only a few hours left for this at Top Spec US.


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Amazon is selling a Lucien Picard automatic for $38. I know the style won't be for everyone. I sold one of these on Ebay a while back for about 3 times this price. It was also at least $130 on Amazon a recently. It's a nice hefty watch with a nicely decorated Chinese movement with blue screws. Several cuts above the usual Chinese watches in this range. Definitely a great buy if the style is appealing. They also sell this on a leather band at a higher price. Switching this one to leather would tone down the look.

http://www.amazon.com/Lucien-Piccard-LP-11912-YG-11-Stainless-Automatic/dp/B00I8AIABU/ref=sr_1_7?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1444526089&sr=1-7&nodeID=6358540011&keywords=piccard

Movement is listed as Seagull TY2836FSK (ST16) on their website.

Thanks taike for posting proper link and picture


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Weston1 said:


> Amazon is selling a Lucien Picard automatic for $38. I know the style won't be for everyone. I sold one of these on Ebay a while back for about 3 times this price. It was also at least $130 on Amazon a recently. It's a nice hefty watch with a nicely decorated Chinese movement with blue screws. Several cuts above the usual Chinese watches in this range. Definitely a great buy if the style is appealing.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lucien-Piccard-LP-11912-YG-11-Stainless-Automatic/dp/B00I8AIABU/ref=sr_1_7?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1444526089&sr=1-7&nodeID=6358540011&keywords=piccard


http://www.amazon.com/Lucien-Piccard-LP-11912-YG-11-Stainless-Automatic/dp/B00I8AIABU


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

ColdCactus said:


> EXACTLY!
> 
> There's no way this watch should have an MSRP anywhere near $1,000. If you want a nice diver with a Miyota 9015 and sapphire crystal you can get an Obris Morgan Ex2 for under $300, then again, you can get an automatic Sea Ram which was $300 on fathers day.


The Tisell Submariner has a Miyota 9015, Sapphire, and WR200 for 200,000KW, which is about $175 USD.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Totoro66 said:


> The Tisell Submariner has a Miyota 9015, Sapphire, and WR200 for 200,000KW, which is about $175 USD.


I ordered one for $180, paid using PayPal and inclusive of shipping.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

mleok said:


> I ordered one for $180, paid using PayPal and inclusive of shipping.


How about a link to where you got a Tisell with a 9015?


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

mleok said:


> I ordered one for $180, paid using PayPal and inclusive of shipping.


How about a link to where you got a Tisell with a 9015?


----------



## Steve16999 (Aug 7, 2015)

Canyon55 said:


> How about a link to where you got a Tisell with a 9015?


You have to email him, and then he sends you a PayPal invoice. The subs aren't on the website, or I couldn't find them at least.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> I just got this in my email - 1960s US Vietnam Military Watch - Olive with Khaki Strap - Cool Material.
> 
> $55 including basic shipping.
> 
> 36mm INCLUDING crown. My 10-year-old has been wanting a watch, so I figured this would be a good starter.


I would recommend against MWC in general. I purchased the hand wound version of this watch early in my journey into watch obsession... I had to send it back for repair, at my cost, after being told that most people who report problems with it are just "unfamiliar" with manual wind watches. I don't believe they did anything and sent it right back as-is. I had to get it repaired locally and even then it never really worked right. I only then did some more research into MWC and apparently they have a... really poor reputation among some of us, at least. The movement in mine was certainly a very poor one.

I'm sure this one is more reliable (given that it's quartz), but I've been left with a bad taste in my mouth about them.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LIMODRIVER (Jul 28, 2015)

Canyon55 said:


> How about a link to where you got a Tisell with a 9015?


You can order it on tisell.kr


----------



## Steve16999 (Aug 7, 2015)

Canyon55 said:


> How about a link to where you got a Tisell with a 9015?


Thank you google translate:

http://m.tisell.kr/product/zoom.html?product_no=48

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> The Tisell Submariner has a Miyota 9015, Sapphire, and WR200 for 200,000KW, which is about $175 USD.


I deliberately blocked myself from viewing the Tisell watches thread, and now you're reminding me to buy them.. Not cool bro!

Just to add insult to injury, they have solid end links and ceramic bezel inserts [if my short memory serves me right].


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't usually pay much attention to Sub homages but I have to say that Tisell looks like a winner for the money.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> I don't usually pay much attention to Sub homages but I have to say that Tisell looks like a winner for the money.


I'm with you. Sharp looking but I can't do the homage thing. If you twisted my arm is take the blue as the color scheme isn't something you see on the Rolex.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't really need another sub but, I don't have anything with a green dial and bezel yet. Arghhh!


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Yep, agreed. I played around with some Android subs, switching black and green dials/bezels, wore them once and sold them both.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

I don't post a lot of deals, but this $110 40mm Mondaine Railway caught my eye...

Mondaine Swiss Railways Evo White Dial Black Lether Men's Watch A6273030311SBB - Mondaine - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

It isn't often that you see "39" in a date window. (I assume that is a date window.)


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> I don't post a lot of deals, but this $110 40mm Mondaine Railway caught my eye...
> 
> Mondaine Swiss Railways Evo White Dial Black Lether Men's Watch A6273030311SBB - Mondaine - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> It isn't often that you see "39" in a date window. (I assume that is a date window.)


A "lether" band is a new one on me, too 

(Jomashop needs a proofreader)


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> A "lether" band is a new one on me, too
> 
> (Jomashop needs a proofreader)


It is made on planets with 39 days per month.


----------



## cba191 (May 3, 2014)

Hamilton Khaki Diver for $488

coupon code AFFKHAKI488

*[SUB][SUP]







[/SUP][/SUB]*


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

caktaylor said:


> I don't post a lot of deals, but this $110 40mm Mondaine Railway caught my eye...
> 
> Mondaine Swiss Railways Evo White Dial Black Lether Men's Watch A6273030311SBB - Mondaine - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> It isn't often that you see "39" in a date window. (I assume that is a date window.)


i got the women's big date model for my mom last year, and they will show those dates. at the end of every month you need to do a quick-set to the first. still no excuse for taking a picture with that date showing.

i really have to resist getting this one for myself. i really like this iconic watch face.


----------



## larryinlc (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks to this post, I now have one coming. This will be my third Eterna. The prices are just too good to pass up

Larry



boonh said:


> To those who missed the Eterna 2892 chronometer deal, you get the better chance!
> 
> World of Watches has it for $799.99 and it becomes $724.99 with promo code: FALL75. Finally you can get it for $652.49 after Befrugal 10% cash back. It's $40 cheaper than the previous deal from Thewatchery.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

RyanPatrick said:


> I'm with you. Sharp looking but I can't do the homage thing. If you twisted my arm is take the blue as the color scheme isn't something you see on the Rolex.


There is a blue Submariner in white gold.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Certina DS Action Diver Automatic black dial on sale at Jomadeals.com for $499.









http://www.jomadeals.com/luxury

Very attractive with a 43.2mm X 10mm case, sapphire and an ETA 2824-2.


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi, sorry for the slight off topic but i imagine most of you have experience with various online vendors so if i can get an informed opinon anywhere should be here. Getting to the point, anyone has current feedback/experience with ewatches.com? Most i found online is from many years ago. 

Thanks!


----------



## larryinlc (Oct 11, 2015)

ewatches.com is the same company as world of watches and the watchery. I've dealt with the last two with zero problems, so I would think that ewatches would be fine too.

LArry



R.A.D. said:


> Hi, sorry for the slight off topic but i imagine most of you have experience with various online vendors so if i can get an informed opinon anywhere should be here. Getting to the point, anyone has current feedback/experience with ewatches.com? Most i found online is from many years ago.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

mleok said:


> There is a blue Submariner in white gold.


Wow, I'd never seen that. Never understood tool watches in gold. Pretty watch though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

R.A.D. said:


> Hi, sorry for the slight off topic but i imagine most of you have experience with various online vendors so if i can get an informed opinon anywhere should be here. Getting to the point, anyone has current feedback/experience with ewatches.com? Most i found online is from many years ago.
> 
> Thanks!


Same as above. They are fine.


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

Besides the Ball watches event, gemnation has daily deal of Ball Trainmaster World Time GMT C.O.S.C for $1199

Ball Trainmaster World Time Mens Watch Model GM1020D-S1CAJ-S


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

Nice! It's a shame that when I got to checkout the price for shipping the strap and 2 other clasps to Europe was $50!


----------



## M3Lev (Jul 16, 2015)

Very torn between this and the Steinhart Ocean 1. Thanks for the link!



platinumEX said:


> Certina DS Action Diver Automatic black dial on sale at Jomadeals.com for $499.
> 
> View attachment 5650705
> 
> ...


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

M3Lev said:


> Very torn between this and the Steinhart Ocean 1. Thanks for the link!


They both have great resale values so you can try one and flip it if you don't like it. I would go with the Certina, everyone and their mother has a Steinhart.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

tylehman said:


> i got the women's big date model for my mom last year, and they will show those dates. at the end of every month you need to do a quick-set to the first. still no excuse for taking a picture with that date showing.
> 
> i really have to resist getting this one for myself. i really like this iconic watch face.


resistance was futile, one is on the way :-s


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomashop has the Victorinox Swiss Army Infantry GMT for $239.

That's $40 better than Jet.com, and most other places have this watch for $450.

Quartz, yes. But that's a fine-looking, grab-and-go travel watch right there, at a nice price. Available on a mesh bracelet for $40 more.

Victorinox Infantry GMT Black Dial Brown Leather Strap Men's Watch 241648 - Infantry - Victorinox - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

M3Lev said:


> Very torn between this and the Steinhart Ocean 1. Thanks for the link!


I just got one and love it, but note that it is actually a bit over 12mm thick (not 10mm), as you'd expect with these specs, still relatively thin for an ISO diver.


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for the replies about ewatches, gonna contact them and maybe make another non planned purchase....



WorthTheWrist said:


> Quartz, yes. But that's a fine-looking, grab-and-go travel watch right there, at a nice price. Available on a mesh bracelet for $40 more.
> 
> Victorinox Infantry GMT Black Dial Brown Leather Strap Men's Watch 241648 - Infantry - Victorinox - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> View attachment 5653561


One of the best looking quartz gmt IMO.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

The two Invicta from my earlier deal arrived today. Not bad for $48 each. Will make good beaters.









The Grand Diver on the right looks way better in person.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

totoro66 ... 
just wanted to thank you for the heads ups !! have benifited a lot ...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> The two Invicta from my earlier deal arrived today. Not bad for $48 each. Will make good beaters.
> 
> View attachment 5653841
> 
> ...


The surprising part is that they were delivered on a holiday. Enjoy them!


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> The surprising part is that they were delivered on a holiday. Enjoy them!


if you buy with amazon prime they deliver on Sundays and holidays. i got some razor blades and watches straps from amazon today.


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

They do that in a few areas, but not all. I've seen USPS trucks out on Sunday in Salt Lake City but have never received a delivery from them on Sunday (and I do have a Prime subscription). And they've certainly had plenty of opportunities to get stuff to me on Sunday! So I assume that the USPS trucks are doing something else on Sundays -- or Amazon hates me! We don't get the faster 1-day or same-day deliveries either.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm a Prime member but I KNOW there is no UPS or USPS working in my rural area to make deliveries in Sunday/holidays.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

We get Amazon Sunday delivery all the time. Usually via USPS or private courier.



yankeexpress said:


> I'm a Prime member but I KNOW there is no UPS or USPS working in my rural area to make deliveries in Sunday/holidays.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

skriefal said:


> They do that in a few areas, but not all. I've seen USPS trucks out on Sunday in Salt Lake City but have never received a delivery from them on Sunday (and I do have a Prime subscription). And they've certainly had plenty of opportunities to get stuff to me on Sunday! So I assume that the USPS trucks are doing something else on Sundays -- or Amazon hates me! We don't get the faster 1-day or same-day deliveries either.


My order was economy shipping. So I have no idea why UPS delivered today. Maybe it is not a holiday for UPS.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

*Save $5 on your next Amazon RETURN:*

Received a new watch from Amazon that was dead on delivery. I contacted the vendor and their reply was to ship the watch back on my own cost and email them a receipt and they would reimburse me - later - for the shipping. I thought this was bogus and emailed Amazon (in the way of filing a claim).

To sooth my ruffled feathers, they gave me a $5 freebie.

And so, next time you make an Amazon return and the seller doesn't email you a shipping label, complain to Amazon and get $5 off:

Hello from Amazon.com. 

We are actively investigating your Amazon.com A-to-z Guarantee claim for transaction ---------------. The seller indicates that a return has not been received for this order. 

*We understand your concerns about the return shipping costs. To help facilitate this return, we've reimbursed you in the amount of $5. Please note this amount is an additional reimbursement and does not affect the total amount owed to resolve this matter.*

In order to further assist us with our investigation, we will need the tracking number used to return the item. Please note that we will be unable to take further action until we receive this information. If this information is not received within three business days, your claim may be closed.

We look forward to your reply, and thank you for your patience during our investigation.

---
Kapil
Account Specialist
A-to-z Guarantee Program


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> *Save $5 on your next Amazon RETURN:*
> 
> Received a new watch from Amazon that was dead on delivery. I contacted the vendor and their reply was to ship the watch back on my own cost and email them a receipt and they would reimburse me - later - for the shipping. I thought this was bogus and emailed Amazon (in the way of filing a claim).
> 
> ...


The way I see it, one has to be dishonest to get those five bucks. It's kinda cheap.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

*Wenger Men's 0641.105 Sea Force 3H Analog Display Swiss Quartz Silver Watch for $137.49*

http://www.amazon.com/Wenger-0641-105-Analog-Display-Quartz/dp/B008FPMEZQ/









The camel says this is Amazon's lowest price ever.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

There's a Highgear Altis Titanium on Ebay if anyone wants to take a go..


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Ashford is having a 70% sale on Seiko Solars


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

DSlocum said:


> Ashford is having a 70% sale on Seiko Solars


Know of any coupon codes that stack? I haven't been able to find any that work. You can get 6% cashback though.


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jomashop has the Victorinox Swiss Army Infantry GMT for $239.
> 
> That's $40 better than Jet.com, and most other places have this watch for $450.
> 
> ...


Why oh why don't they do this as an automatic! Or maybe I should be less of a snob!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> The way I see it, one has to be dishonest to get those five bucks. It's kinda cheap.


Especially because Amazon is not taking the $5 loss. 
You can be sure they are deducting it from the vendor, who will end up paying twice.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*MilSub Alert!

There is a MKII Fulcrum and all 3 generations of Armida A2 Milsub currently on f/29.

Just sayin...*


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> The way I see it, one has to be dishonest to get those five bucks. It's kinda cheap.


Maybe you misread my post or maybe I just didn't explain it well enough.

I didn't and I am not suggesting anyone shaft Amazon for $5. What I'm saying is, if a WUS'r doesn't get the bargain they agreed to (free return shipping in the form of a shipping label), and they complain about it, either they'll get their shipping label or the Amazon will give them $5.

Realize, Amazon SHOULD contact the vendor and insist they send a shipping label. For the Amazon clerk, it is easier for them to give me $5 than to do their job.

Sorry that you feel holding someone to the agreed bargain is "cheap." In my opinion, it is square business and a matter of principle.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> Maybe you misread my post or maybe I just didn't explain it well enough.
> 
> I didn't and I am not suggesting anyone shaft Amazon for $5. What I'm saying is, if a WUS'r doesn't get the bargain they agreed to (free return shipping in the form of a shipping label), and they complain about it, either they'll get their shipping label or the Amazon will give them $5.
> 
> ...


Sorry, maybe I got it wrong the first time... It can be a subtle solution if the sellers didn't hold their promise of free returns.
It's a nice 'save' but it's always recommended to give the sellers their time before taking it to Amazon.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> Maybe you misread my post or maybe I just didn't explain it well enough.
> 
> I didn't and I am not suggesting anyone shaft Amazon for $5. What I'm saying is, *if a WUS'r doesn't get the bargain they agreed to (free return shipping in the form of a shipping label)*, and they complain about it, either they'll get their shipping label or the Amazon will give them $5.
> 
> ...


I would agree. If you don't get that, then talking to Amazon seems fair if you want to complain. Personally, I wouldn't think it would be worth the hassle to complain for shipping a watch back domestically. It's not that expensive to cover the money up front. If the vendor doesn't reimburse for the shipping in the credit for the merchandise, then I would contact Amazon.

However, that's not an automatic policy with 3rd party vendors on Amazon. If the 3rd party vendor doesn't explicitly state that they will do that in their return policy statement, then you don't get that.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

AVI-8 Supermarine Spitfire GMT watch for $70 direct from AVI after $20 off coupon for subscribing to their newsletter.

AV-4030-02 - AVI-8 USA


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Overstock has the SRP315 -- orange/black monster for $145.31. 










That's on par with some of Amazon's lowest price on this. If you're a new member, you can get 10% off your first order. I tried using their 25 off 150 (by getting it up to 150) but it didn't work. Either way, great price for a great watch with the new hacking/handwinding movement.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> Overstock has the SRP315 -- orange/black monster for $145.31.
> View attachment 5669650
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up!

Still waiting for a deal with the bracelet since I've heard nothing but praise about it.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Casio MDV106 currently at 33 $ on amazon


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> AVI-8 Supermarine Spitfire GMT watch for $70 direct from AVI after $20 off coupon for subscribing to their newsletter.
> 
> AV-4030-02 â€" AVI-8 USA


According to the website, it has a min purchase of 76, which means this watch wouldn't work as the discount would take it below that threshold.


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

Posted twice, my apologies.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

thomasp said:


> According to the website, it has a min purchase of 76, which means this watch wouldn't work as the discount would take it below that threshold.


Price is $90 - $20 = $70

I ended up getting one for myself. This beats the next best price for a  Cal.515.24H Movement by about half compared to the Invicta GMT with the same movement and it is 1/10th the price of the corresponding Shinola model, which is ridiculously priced at $700.


----------



## shaneoc5 (Sep 9, 2015)

How do you get coupon code? I have signed up for newsletter


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> I'm a Prime member but I KNOW there is no UPS or USPS working in my rural area to make deliveries in Sunday/holidays.


USPS signed big deal with amazon for sat and Sunday deliveries.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

DSlocum said:


> Ashford is having a 70% sale on Seiko Solars


Thanks for sharing this. Picked up a ladies Seiko for my mom |>


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

Sampsonti said:


> USPS signed big deal with amazon for sat and Sunday deliveries.


Only in a limited number of cities, unfortunately.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

shaneoc5 said:


> How do you get coupon code? I have signed up for newsletter


It popped up automatically when I went on their home page. Here is the direct link which I found in my web history.

http://www.sloyalty.com/fans/en/sho...n=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.avi-8nation.com%2F#/signup

Also, make sure you are on their US site.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I make no promises about whether these are good watches or not. I only think they look good and seem to be reasonably priced.

Elliot Havok watches were originally a Kickstarter-funded microbrand, but now sell watches via their website. They have a 10% off coupon code going, 'COOLBEANS' that takes their Oxford Havok watch down to $85.50; and a couple of their other models down in the $70s.

Seiko VX32 quartz movements, 39mm diameter case, 7.5 mm thick, and I'm liking that strap.

































Here's a link to all of the models -- white dials, black dials, PVD cases, etc.:

Elliot Havok - All

If you sign up with them for updates they're offering 20% off as well; not sure if that will stack with the coupon code.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Save 30% each on Invicta Watches, Take an Additional 30% Off offered by Amazon.com when you purchase 1 or more. Enter code INVICTA30 at checkout


 Amazon reserves the right to modify or cancel the offer at any time.
 Offer is non-transferable and may not be resold.
 Offer discount will be allocated proportionally among all promotional items in your order.
 If any of the products or content related to this offer are returned, your refund will equal the amount you paid for the product or content, subject to applicable refund policies.
 If you violate any of these terms, the offer will be invalid.
 Unless an Amazon Gift Card is the stated benefit of the promotion, promotional codes (including those placed directly in accounts) may not be redeemed for Amazon Gift Cards.
Items must be purchased in a single order and shipped at the same speed to a single address.

 Offer expires at 11:59 p.m. (PT) October, 27, 2015.

 Offer only applies to products sold by Amazon.com.
 Offer does not apply to digital content.
 Offer good while supplies last.
 Shipping charges may apply to discounted and free promotional items.
 Offer may not be combined with other offers.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/promotions/details/popup/A11WSMSKWJAEI1

Not sure I'm interested myself, but best to any of you that are


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Don't know if this brings any of their prices down to a bargain, but orientusa.com has a 35% off coupon through Oct 21: FALLSTYLE . Excludes the Mako USA dive watch.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Double post, my bad. Been seeing alot of them lately from other members as well. Weird...


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Amazon has some Seiko watches as part of their Deal of the Day. Some cheap autos, kinetic and solars. The one that stands out to me is this cool looking model from their Recraft Collection, the SNKM98 for $126.99. Pics found online...

Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SNKM98 Gold-Tone Stainless Steel Automatic Watch: Watches


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

platinumEX said:


> Amazon has some Seiko watches as part of their Deal of the Day. Some cheap autos, kinetic and solars. The one that stands out to me is this cool looking model from their Recraft Collection, the SNKM98 for $126.99. Pics found online...
> 
> View attachment 5678626
> View attachment 5678658
> ...


Other than the size that looks straight out of something my dad would have worn in the 1970s.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Other than the size that looks straight out of something my dad would have worn in the 1970s.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Personally, I would buy a vintage piece off eBay. Some decent ones can be had for well under $50. Some of the ones from developing countries will even be sold with full servicing of the movement for that price.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

platinumEX said:


> Amazon has some Seiko watches as part of their Deal of the Day. Some cheap autos, kinetic and solars. The one that stands out to me is this cool looking model from their Recraft Collection, the SNKM98 for $126.99. Pics found online...
> 
> Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SNKM98 Gold-Tone Stainless Steel Automatic Watch: Watches


The Seiko 5 is decent (at this price), not sure about the rest. /tbh was hoping they'd have more watches as part of their deal.

Oh well, bought a printer at a good price 2 days ago (on Amazon daily deals) though!


----------



## Alan Godfrey (Sep 26, 2015)

Hey everyone!

Sweet deal of the day on Amazon.com, on the lumey blue-faced Seiko 5 SNKL07. $49.99 in USD.

If I were American, or if it shipped to Canada, would have already dropped the money. I urge you to get it while you can! It'd look great on pretty much any leather, and NATOs would look great too. 20 mm lug width.

I can't post links because this is actually my first post, but go look it up right away!!!

Best,
Alan


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Fashion brand? Yes, sorry.
Quartz? My apologies again.

But a rather decent-looking GMT watch from Puma on a bracelet for $26.99 and free shipping with coupon code 'EWRMN10'. Looks like it's $23 clear of everybody else.









Puma Men's GMT Stainless Steel Black DialPuma PU103541002 Watch


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This is a really good one. Maurice Lacroix Miros chronograph, model MI1028-SS002-332, for *$341.99* with coupon code 'AFFBRAND10'

It's in the $400s at EWatches, which I think is a sister company to The Watchery, but it's $845 on Gemnation; $970 on Amazon; $999 on both Jomashop and Overstock.

Again, it's quartz. But some people actually prefer chronos in quartz, because servicing costs for automatic versions are astronomical.

http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.a...&CAGPSPN=dyn&gclid=CLegotvzxMgCFYcTHwodpVoFZA









Not sure of the duration of this deal.

I wasn't _intending_ to buy a watch today, but this one just might suck me in.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This is a really good one. Maurice Lacroix Miros chronograph, model MI1028-SS002-332, for *$341.99* with coupon code 'AFFBRAND10'
> 
> It's in the $400s at EWatches, which I think is a sister company to The Watchery, but it's $845 on Gemnation; $970 on Amazon; $999 on both Jomashop and Overstock.
> 
> ...


It's for $315 in avadars.com , and $450 in eBay... Both stores of which I have no experience in, however.
Watch looks very nice, and in perfect size [for me at least]... Would've dived right in but my trusty Tissot PRC200 has been good to me.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Hmmm... avadars is a new one for me. Anyone know anything about them?

I've had good experiences with The Watchery. But good catch finding it cheaper somewhere.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Hmmm... avadars is a new one for me. Anyone know anything about them?


No, but their web site is an abomination.

Looks like a scam site.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Scams/comments/3n3ucz


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Alan Godfrey said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Sweet deal of the day on Amazon.com, on the lumey blue-faced Seiko 5 SNKL07. $49.99 in USD.
> 
> ...


We missed the other big deal on Seikos today. The Seiko SSC017 Solar Dive Watch was $151. I almost pulled the trigger, but was in a hurry with something at work. Now they are sold out :-(


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Alan Godfrey said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Sweet deal of the day on Amazon.com, on the lumey blue-faced Seiko 5 SNKL07. $49.99 in USD.
> 
> ...


http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNKL07-...UTF8&qid=1444943246&sr=1-3&nodeID=12632932011

Better looking than the average 5 and stock photos don't do it justice.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice looking Seiko but what's the lug width?

The OP says 20, Amazon says 13.37 band width, Joma says 17 band, I saw a YouTube review that says 18. A definitive answer please?



Londo Mollari said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNKL07-...UTF8&qid=1444943246&sr=1-3&nodeID=12632932011
> 
> Better looking than the average 5 and stock photos don't do it justice.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> Nice looking Seiko but what's the lug width?
> 
> The OP says 20, Amazon says 13.37 band width, Joma says 17 band, I saw a YouTube review that says 18. A definitive answer please?


20mm if you believe a fellow WUS user https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/mini-watch-review-seiko-5-snkl07-2139642.html


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Recoil Rob said:


> Nice looking Seiko but what's the lug width?
> 
> The OP says 20, Amazon says 13.37 band width, Joma says 17 band, I saw a YouTube review that says 18. A definitive answer please?


My photos of my watch, 20 mm on my ruler, the 20 mm Hadley Roma MS886 "Breitling style" strap is a perfect fit.

Watch Sleuth's Seiko 5 Finder is far more reliable than Amazon, but they don't guarantee the case dimensions.

SEIKO 5 Finder - Searchable Seiko 5 Catalog


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

My SNKL09 has 20mm lugs. Same case as the SNKL07.


----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

My local Costco has the Seiko SUN041 Kinetic GMT dress watch for $159.99. That is way less than Amazon.

Here is a link with details on the watch.

http://www.costco.com/Seiko-Kinetic-Men's-Leather-Watch.product.100177761.html

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Londo Mollari said:


> My photos of my watch, 20 mm on my ruler, the 20 mm Hadley Roma MS886 "Breitling style" strap is a perfect fit.
> 
> Watch Sleuth's Seiko 5 Finder is far more reliable than Amazon, but they don't guarantee the case dimensions.
> 
> SEIKO 5 Finder - Searchable Seiko 5 Catalog


Thanks for the reference to Watchfinders, should come in handy. Also, thanks for confirming the lug width.

I will say this though, Watchfinders lists the _Band Width_ as 20mm, I assume they mean Lug Width. Some sites mention the band width as 17mm, meaning the bracelet after it tapers.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

These aren't bad looking. I kind of like the gold one.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

RyanD said:


> These aren't bad looking. I kind of like the gold one.


Very nice watches! I was able to land the silver w/ gold tone like a few days after the sale started. Got Lucky I guess. Very nice watches at a really crazy price! 
Good job!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Woot has some Victorinox men's and ladies quartz watches at over 60% off: 
Swiss Army Watches - Accessories & Watches

Note I said "quartz" so no one would get really excited that there might be Victorinox automatics. (lol)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cel4145 said:


> Woot has some Victorinox men's and ladies quartz watches at over 60% off:
> Swiss Army Watches - Accessories & Watches
> 
> Note I said "quartz" so no one would get really excited that there might be Victorinox automatics. (lol)


There are 2 automatics for $280 and $295.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

*Seiko Prospex Solar SSC Watch @ Massdrop $174.99*









Specs
SSC015, SSC017, SSC019, SSC021
Seiko Cal.V175 quartz movement
Crystal: Hardlex
Case diameter: 43 mm
Case thickness: 14 mm
Lug width: 20 mm
Lug to lug width: 49.5 mm
Screw down crown
Date window between 4 and 5 o'clock
120-Click unidirectional bezel
24-hour indicator at 3 o'clock
60-minute chronograph at 6 o'clock
Running seconds at 9 o'clock
LumiBright hands and markers
Water resistance: 200 m


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Ticonderoga said:


> *Seiko Prospex Solar SSC Watch @ Massdrop $174.99*
> 
> View attachment 5685650
> 
> ...


IS EVERYTHING NOW A PROSPEX? Dont get me wrong, this is a good watch. But I'm not sure Prospex means much anymore.

Sorry for the rant. Again this is a nice watch, wears well, not too heavy, great lume. Only sold it because the my lume pip was off center and drove me crazy. This price is pretty good.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> IS EVERYTHING NOW A PROSPEX?


Clearly, this is the Prospex *Solar* ;-)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Ticonderoga said:


> Clearly, this is the Prospex *Solar* ;-)


I see that, but the one i used to own was just Solar. It was just a rant about the dilution of the prospex sub brand.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

RyanD said:


> There are 2 automatics for $280 and $295.


I must have missed those two. LOL


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Fortis automatic flieger at Jomadeals today for $549. Model FOR5951141L. Looks like it's in the $719 to $850 range elsewhere new.

JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


----------



## shellerik (Jun 10, 2014)

Londo Mollari said:


> My photos of my watch, 20 mm on my ruler, the 20 mm Hadley Roma MS886 "Breitling style" strap is a perfect fit.
> 
> Watch Sleuth's Seiko 5 Finder is far more reliable than Amazon, but they don't guarantee the case dimensions.
> 
> SEIKO 5 Finder - Searchable Seiko 5 Catalog


I've been thinking about adding a confidence level indicator to the Seiko 5 Finder for watch dimensions including lug/band width. One reason my site is more reliable than Amazon is that I take multiple sources into account, including feedback sent to the site. For the SNKL07 I would say confidence is high. For other watches I'm just taking an educated guess. The more feedback I get the better.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> I see that, but the one i used to own was just Solar. It was just a rant about the dilution of the prospex sub brand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


At risk of hijacking the bargain thread, I totally and utterly agree.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

If you are interested in a white dial dive style chronograph and quartz is OK, it is worth checking out the Bulova Marine Star 92B204:
http://www.amazon.com/Bulova-98B204-White-Stainless-Bracelet/dp/B00I6D5TTA

It's been running about $125 in various places around the web. Just got mine in:









Photos around the web are not doing it justice because the dial is a metallic white and so it reacts to light in various ways. Without getting into a full review, it's a more solid feeling watch than the Orient Ray which I recently tried, with a less cheap feeling band as well. I'd rate the fit and finish with the Seiko SNE283 that I recently purchased. I'm no bracelet expert, but it feels decent. My wrist is about 8", and I will have to take a link out--plenty of band for big wrists. So worth looking into while still available at this price if you'd like a white dial chronograph.

Update: I decided pearlescent wasn't quite right for describing it, so I edited it from my description. But it is ever so slightly reflective, so it changes shade of white just a bit depending on the light.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Touch of Modern is having a Revue Thommen sale and the prices look good. Hundreds less than Gemnation, though I believe historically, Gemnation has had some sales on some of these models where the prices were a bit lower. I don't recall seeing the Airspeed automatics for any less than this.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

The Wall Street looks like a nice classic style for a dress watch.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Invicta 9094OB for $44 on Jet.com after coupon 15BUCKSNOW. Works on existing accounts.

$59 - $15










These can be modded like the 8926


----------



## Gregc (Feb 9, 2015)

I saw that and scored one. See it on the Ball forum.



boonh said:


> Besides the Ball watches event, gemnation has daily deal of Ball Trainmaster World Time GMT C.O.S.C for $1199
> 
> Ball Trainmaster World Time Mens Watch Model GM1020D-S1CAJ-S
> View attachment 5652465


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> Invicta 9094OB for $44 on Jet.com after coupon 15BUCKSNOW. Works on existing accounts.
> 
> $59 - $15
> 
> ...


Isn't the one on their site with a black dial?

Edit: The dial on their site appears black in their picture, but the description states "This stylish watch also features a shiny blue sunray dial". I guess there's only one way to find out.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

yoginasser said:


> Isn't the one on their site with a black dial?
> 
> Edit: The dial on their site appears black in their picture, but the description states "This stylish watch also features a shiny blue sunray dial". I guess there's only one way to find out.


It is blue. Just like the picture I posted.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

9094 is blue, here is my 9094 with the scalloped bezel


----------



## G42guy (Aug 22, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> Invicta 9094OB for $44 on Jet.com after coupon 15BUCKSNOW. Works on existing accounts.
> 
> $59 - $15
> 
> ...


Thanks! I just ordered this same one. Looks great.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bulova 96A128 Automatic open heart $95 after coupon SURPRISE20

https://jet.com/product/Bulova-Mens-Self-Winding-Mechanical-Watch/b3561077f9334250b621b710461fe3e5


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Orient Mako for $90 after coupon SURPRISE20 at Jet.com

ORIENT
Orient Men's Automatic Watch CEM65005D


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> Orient Mako for $90 after coupon SURPRISE20 at Jet.com
> 
> ORIENT
> Orient Men's Automatic Watch CEM65005D


Beats the best price I've ever seen (Massdrop) by 10%


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

If it flies, this looks like a good deal:

GPS sync'd, sapphire glass watch at kickstarter for under $200.

*https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/246177870/artstate-gps-solar-watch?ref=discovery*


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> Beats the best price I've ever seen (Massdrop) by 10%


True. The only time I have seen them lower is open box on Warehouse Deals, but not factory new ones.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Oris Aquis Blue 43mm on bracelet $949

Oris Aquis Mens Watch Model: 733.7653.4155.MB


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> If it flies, this looks like a good deal:
> 
> GPS sync'd, sapphire glass watch at kickstarter for under $200.
> 
> ...


Yeah. Looks like an interesting watch. And a lot of watch for the money. The minimum purchase I see is $225.

But for those new to Kickstarter purchases, best to be aware it's not a group buy like Massdrop where you will get your product once your money is taken. You might not ever see the watch or your money again. There is some risk. In this instance, the people proposing the watch say "We have over 10 years experience in watch making and development." But then they don't provide any evidence to support that claim or even information about who they are. Here is their basically empty bio link: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/246177870/artstate-gps-solar-watch/creator_bio. I'd recommend investigating further into the people developing the watch before investing.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> True. The only time I have seen them lower is open box on Warehouse Deals, but not factory new ones.


I haven't seen the blue on rubber one go that low, but pepsi on rubber went to $80 on Amazon last Black Friday. That should give you some context of how aggressive $90 is.

(I've seen others in the $83-89 range from Amazon, but their new site changes make it much harder to predict daily deal anyway, and anything at $100 or under on rubber is a good price.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Jomadeals has Seiko Solar Metallic Blue Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch SNE337 on deal of the day for $64.99. Lowest recorded price at the camel is $77.98.

Amazon is listing the case size for this Seiko series at 45mm. So big watch.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Yeah. Looks like an interesting watch. And a lot of watch for the money. The minimum purchase I see is $225.
> 
> But for those new to Kickstarter purchases, best to be aware it's not a group buy like Massdrop where you will get your product once your money is taken. You might not ever see the watch or your money again. There is some risk. In this instance, the people proposing the watch say "We have over 10 years experience in watch making and development." But then they don't provide any evidence to support that claim or even information about who they are. Here is their basically empty bio link: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/246177870/artstate-gps-solar-watch/creator_bio. I'd recommend investigating further into the people developing the watch before investing.


Yep. I'm very intrigued, but not nearly enough info about who's making it.

Inventory Adjusters has a display model Tissot Visodate automatic that looks scratch-free, but they've replaced the leather strap with a new one because the original one had discoloration. It says the photos are the watch as-is, and it shows a strap with the Tissot-signed buckle. So, in short, who cares if they replaced the strap? The watch is *$299 *which is $100 less than Jomashop is selling it for.

Tissot Visiodate Mens Black Day/Date Swiss Automatic Watch T019.430.16.051.00 - Inventory Adjusters


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Here's my $34 Jet.com special with new (old) shoes.


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Inventory Adjusters has a display model Tissot Visodate automatic for *$299 *which is $100 less than Jomashop is selling it for.


I almost pulled the trigger on this, then I noticed that it is missing the applied logo seen in great detail in the review below. It looks like the Jomashop model has the applied logo. It also bothers me when a seller can't spell the name of the product he is selling.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/tissot-visodate-1957-heritage-collection-automatic-review-459020.html


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> True. The only time I have seen them lower is open box on Warehouse Deals, but not factory new ones.


Got mine for 70$ on black Friday .. Black dial on rubber.. I don't remember seeing it less than 80$ after that. [except for the unpopular orange mako]


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Yeah. Looks like an interesting watch. And a lot of watch for the money. The minimum purchase I see is $225.
> 
> But for those new to Kickstarter purchases, best to be aware it's not a group buy like Massdrop where you will get your product once your money is taken. You might not ever see the watch or your money again. There is some risk. In this instance, the people proposing the watch say "We have over 10 years experience in watch making and development." But then they don't provide any evidence to support that claim or even information about who they are. Here is their basically empty bio link: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/246177870/artstate-gps-solar-watch/creator_bio. I'd recommend investigating further into the people developing the watch before investing.


_""To make your watch more interesting yet still a original""

_


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> Got mine for 70$ on black Friday .. Black dial on rubber.. I don't remember seeing it less than 80$ after that. [except for the unpopular orange mako]


Minor derail:

The Orange *Mako* is unpopular because the second hand is still red-tipped like the blue dial Makos. It doesn't match the dial.

The Orange *Ray* doesn't have that problem. I'd recommend the Ray if anyone is on the fence.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> Minor derail:
> 
> The Orange *Mako* is unpopular because the second hand is still red-tipped like the blue dial Makos. It doesn't match the dial.
> 
> The Orange *Ray* doesn't have that problem. I'd recommend the Ray if anyone is on the fence.


TIL. Never guessed a tip of second hand could become the make or break factor on a watch's popularity.. xD

I type butter when on my phone


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

domoon said:


> TIL. Never guessed a tip of second hand could become the make or break factor on a watch's popularity.. xD
> 
> I type butter when on my phone


It's all about looking proper, mate! And that red second hand ain't even *tryin' *to look proper.

On the subject, however, the Mako rubber is _utter trash_... So get the deal if you're planning on wearing it on something else.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

domoon said:


> TIL. Never guessed a tip of second hand could become the make or break factor on a watch's popularity.. xD
> 
> I type butter when on my phone


Understanding that minor things like that are in the eye of the beholder, I don't mind the red tip on my orange Mako at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Amazon has this deal: "Receive a $50 Amazon Credit with a qualifying Citizen watch purchase. Use promotion code CITIZEN50 at checkout. Credit and redemption instructions will be emailed to you within two days of your completed shipment. Offer valid only when shipped and sold by Amazon.com. Limited time offer. See eligible items."

The code doesn't seem to work with some of the lesser expensive items that link provides, such as the AW1430-86E (which would seem a really good deal with the $50 credit). Probably get them to help you make the purchase via Amazon chat with a customer service rep.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Amazon has this deal: "Receive a $50 Amazon Credit with a qualifying Citizen watch purchase. Use promotion code CITIZEN50 at checkout. Credit and redemption instructions will be emailed to you within two days of your completed shipment. Offer valid only when shipped and sold by Amazon.com. Limited time offer. See eligible items."
> 
> The code doesn't seem to work with some of the lesser expensive items that link provides, such as the AW1430-86E (which would seem a really good deal with the $50 credit). Probably get them to help you make the purchase via Amazon chat with a customer service rep.


Here's the link to eligible watches.

Cheapest:
~AW1361-10H Brown Leather Band - $146.25
~AW1361-01E "Sport" Stainless Steel Watch with Black Leather Band - $146.25
~AW0031-52E Drive from Citizen HTM Eco-Drive Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch - $146.25
~AW0031-52A Drive from Citizen HTM Eco-Drive Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch - $146.25
~AW1350-83M Drive from Citizen HTM Analog Display Japanese Quartz Silver Watch - $146.25
~AW1430-86A Analog Display Japanese Quartz Silver Watch - $146.25
~AW1430-86E Analog Display Japanese Quartz Silver Watch - $146.25
~BV1085-31E Eco-Drive Tan Nylon Strap Watch - $161.25
~AW0038-53E Drive from Citizen HTM Analog Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch - $168.75
~AW1385-11H Drive From Citizen Eco-Drive BRT Analog Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch - $168.75
~AW1385-03H Eco-Drive BRT Analog Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch - $168.75
~AW1465-06H Drive from Citizen AR Analog Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch - $176.25
~BJ6475-00E "Drive from Citizen" Stainless Steel Watch with Beige Leather Band - $176.25
~BJ6475-18E "Drive" Ion-Plated Stainless Steel Watch with Black Leather Band - $176.25
~BJ6477-04X "Drive from Citizen" Stainless Steel Watch with Brown Leather Band - $176.25
~AW1410-08E Sport Analog Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch - $176.25
~AU1060-51E Axiom Analog Display Japanese Quartz Silver Watch - $187.50
-Others:
~CA4210-24E Analog Display Japanese Quartz Brown Watch - $206.25
~AT0810-12E Eco-Drive Stainless Steel and Leather Watch - $221.25
~BN0000-04H Stainless Steel Eco-Drive Dive Watch - $221.25
~Nighthawk Eco-Drive Watch BJ7000-52E, Stainless Steel - $296.25 (w/ this watch you also get 10% off and it drops to $266.62 once you go to checkout, w/ $50 off it drops to 216.62/ Not a bad deal.).

AND the 10% off deal at Amazon:


Limited time offer.
Offer only applies to products sold by Amazon.com.
Offer does not apply to digital content.
Offer good while supplies last.
Items must be purchased in a single order and shipped at the same speed to a single address.
Shipping charges may apply to discounted and free promotional items.
Offer limited to one per customer and account.
Offer may not be combined with other offers.
Amazon reserves the right to modify or cancel the offer at any time.
Offer is non-transferable and may not be resold.
Offer discount will be allocated proportionally among all promotional items in your order.
If any of the products or content related to this offer are returned, your refund will equal the amount you paid for the product or content, subject to applicable refund policies.
If you violate any of these terms, the offer will be invalid.
Unless an Amazon Gift Card is the stated benefit of the promotion, promotional codes (including those placed directly in accounts) may not be redeemed for Amazon Gift Cards.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

^^^^Some of them deals aren't very good. The Nighthawk for example is 195 at jomashop.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

tinknocker said:


> ^^^^Some of them deals aren't very good. The Nighthawk for example is 195 at jomashop.


Yes but Amazon is official Citizen authorized dealer and watches comes with 5 year warranty and that is worth spending a little.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

tinknocker said:


> ^^^^Some of them deals aren't very good. The Nighthawk for example is 195 at jomashop.


For sure, but if someone has to have a AD. Then relative in that regard they are decent deals.

Also, on the Nighthawk specifically since I said it was a good deal. If you have to have 2 day shipping: $216 on Amazon and on Jomashop ($195 - $5 off coupon + $28 2 day shipping) = $218
So, $2 and from an AD.

It depends on the buyer, I personally have no problem w/ Jomashop..... but we all know that's not the case w/ everyone.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Here's the link to eligible watches.
> 
> Cheapest:
> ~AW1361-10H Brown Leather Band - $146.25
> ...


Had a chat with Amazon. Those are not all necessary eligible watches unless it says on the individual item page that it gets the $50 promotional benefit. But they gave it to me anyway on the AW1430-86E. So unless it shows "Qualifying offers: $50 Credit" once you apply the code when checking out, don't assume you will get it just because it's on that list above. Best to chat with a customer service rep and see if you can get it before checking out.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Wish Amazon would include Seiko in this deal, as I have a bunch of Seiko on my "list" but no Citizen.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

For the 10% off at amazon is there a code and what is eligible, understanding that the item has to be sold y and be from Amazon


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Had a chat with Amazon. Those are not all necessary eligible watches unless it says on the individual item page that it gets the $50 promotional benefit. But they gave it to me anyway on the AW1430-86E. So unless it shows "Qualifying offers: $50 Credit" once you apply the code when checking out, don't assume you will get it just because it's on that list above. Best to chat with a customer service rep and see if you can get it before checking out.


That's odd, they have that as a qualifying list of Citizen watches. They'll probably honor it, but most likely some computer tech messed up somewhere. Thanks for the heads up.



Canyon55 said:


> For the 10% off at amazon is there a code and what is eligible, understanding that the item has to be sold y and be from Amazon


No code, but it only appears in Checkout and not in your cart. It should say 10% off underneath it... use the Nighthawk as an example.

No list on what is/isn't included though.... May want to call and ask. Sorry.

-On a side not, I'm note even considering buying watch a right now. Considering I got the Citizen Blue Angels Chronograph for my Geburstag! Also, I'm slowly learning deutch.... _SLOWLY_.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Cross posted from the Batial thread because I think it definately qualifies as a bargain :

Borealis now have pre-orders running on their Batial, Seafarer II and Estoril watches.

They also have their new vulcanised rubber straps available for $15, and the purchase of one enables you to use the order number for a 15% discount off any of their pre-order watches including the Batial.

So all up, I'll pay $15 + ($435*85%=)$369.75 + 2x$10 freight, = US*$404.75* for a 3000m bronze deep diver with both a leather and rubber strap with a Miyota 9015 movement. And both the buckle and crown are bronze as well.

Probably vying with the Tisell Sub for best value proposition on the market at the moment, bar none.

Ordered mine in brown no-date version 

Borealis Watch Company Store | Borealis Watch Forum: Open to All WIS and Watch Collectors


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> That's odd, they have that as a qualifying list of Citizen watches. They'll probably honor it, but most likely some computer tech messed up somewhere. Thanks for the heads up.


I would agree. That's unusual. Definitely some screw ups there.

But to make a long story short, I spoke to two different customer service reps originally to get the $50 promotion. I then came back and posted that note here. Then decided to chat once again to ask why I didn't get the 10% discount since someone posted the Nighthawk example here in this thread that had both, and the rep was horrible, rude, didn't even pay attention to what was said in the previous chat manuscript either. Worst customer service rep experience I've ever had with Amazon.

Pissed me off so much I chatted again to report that rep, and they ended up giving me the 10% off and the $50 promotion with a bit extra for my trouble for $86.25 shipped. Although at first the last rep said it wasn't supposed to include that $50 promotion. Not sure whether or not they decided to give it to me because of all the trouble I had with customer service today (I'm a very frequent and heavy Amazon buyer for years), or because they decided that it should include the $50 and the 10% because other people were asking. It is confusing how they have that setup today if that was not the intention.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> I would agree. That's unusual. Definitely some screw ups there.
> 
> But to make a long story short, I spoke to two different customer service reps originally to get the $50 promotion. I then came back and posted that note here. Then decided to chat once again to ask why I didn't get the 10% discount since someone posted the Nighthawk example here in this thread that had both, and the rep was horrible, rude, didn't even pay attention to what was said in the previous chat manuscript either. Worst customer service rep experience I've ever had with Amazon.
> 
> Pissed me off so much I chatted again to report that rep, and they ended up giving me the 10% off and the $50 promotion with a bit extra for my trouble for $86.25 shipped. Although at first the last rep said it wasn't supposed to include that $50 promotion. Not sure whether or not they decided to give it to me because of all the trouble I had with customer service today (I'm a very frequent and heavy Amazon buyer for years), or because they decided that it should include the $50 and the 10% because other people were asking. It is confusing how they have that setup today if that was not the intention.


I have been having trouble with CS too lately and I am also a big customer. It seems they are using a lot of new people from India.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> I have been having trouble with CS too lately and I am also a big customer. It seems they are using a lot of new people from India.


Based on accent and other things, I'm pretty sure the customer service rep who was rude to me was American born and bred.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

cel4145 said:


> Based on accent and other things, I'm pretty sure the customer service rep who was rude to me was American born and bred.


When you pay peanuts, you get monkeys.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> For sure, but if someone has to have a AD. Then relative in that regard they are decent deals.
> 
> Also, on the Nighthawk specifically since I said it was a good deal. If you have to have 2 day shipping: $216 on Amazon and on Jomashop ($195 - $5 off coupon + $28 2 day shipping) = $218
> So, $2 and from an AD.
> ...


Where is it 216 on Amazon, so your math is wrong. Also you probably have Prime, which cost you what?

And if I was getting it from Joma, I don't need the 2 day shipping. Not that important to me.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Based on accent and other things, I'm pretty sure the customer service rep who was rude to me was American born and bred.





mleok said:


> When you pay peanuts, you get monkeys.


_Please don't answer to me.. This is non-watch-related_
I'm sorry but these comments made me laugh too hard.. unexpectedly.
Was just speaking with a Syrian buddy of mine and he was explaining why he would never be involved with another Syrian girl, EVER.
Why is it so natural for a person to have a bad image of his/her own nation? I see it clearer everyday.

Edit: Not making any assumptions at all. It just reminded me of the subject. Poor humor I guess.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Fossil.com is having a 25% off site-wide, including the sale section.. use coupon "*FORYOU25*"
----







----
Didn't check the site thoroughly .. But I saw some OK deals on QUARTZ watches and straps. [Townsman Chrono for 60$]
If someone finds a particular sweet deal, please share with us.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

tinknocker said:


> Where is it 216 on Amazon, so your math is wrong. Also you probably have Prime, which cost you what?
> 
> And if I was getting it from Joma, I don't need the 2 day shipping. Not that important to me.


Well I used the prime price $296.25, which you can have free for one month (just remember to cancel). Then I went to my cart/checkout and saw the 10% off deal dropped it to $266.62. From there I made sure the $50 credit worked (which for me personally it did....). So, it was still $266.62 but you had $50 of Amazon credit which I counted off. I agree if you don't use Amazon then that credit is useless to you.

Also, I just go w/ free shipping myself, recently had a thread about buying from Jomashop, and have nothing against Jomashop.

W/ that said if you want to buy from an AD then this is a good price or if you want to have your items quick then this is also a good price.

BTW:
I'm a college student and pay $50 a year for prime. I use it for other stuff so it's fine by me.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> _Please don't answer to me.. This is non-watch-related_


You know you can't post a comment like yours to an Internet forum and ask NOT to be replied to. (lol)



shmaiz3r said:


> I'm sorry but these comments made me laugh too hard.. unexpectedly.
> Was just speaking with a Syrian buddy of mine and he was explaining why he would never be involved with another Syrian girl, EVER.
> Why is it so natural for a person to have a bad image of his/her own nation? I see it clearer everyday.


I think you are making some false assumptions here. I was defending India call center people and not making a generalization about my country. Many of the India call center people I have worked with are quite nice


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Cross posted from the Batial thread because I think it definately qualifies as a bargain :
> 
> Borealis now have pre-orders running on their Batial, Seafarer II and Estoril watches.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the heads up!! I am thinking about ordering the blue dial with date. Do you think it will be okay with my 6.75in wrist?! And this is going to be my first bronze watch. Don't know how Im going to feel!! so stoked


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Ashford on eBay has a pretty slick looking Pulsar QUARTZ watch for 25$ w/ free shipping .. Other places have it for 39$+

LINK HERE









Btw, specs can be found HERE

What an elegant dial.. Wished if it was smaller than 41mm though--

EDIT: Now I know why I like it so much..It's copying my white Tissot Le Locle!!!! I feel very proud for finally finding the reason... Usually not so good at these things.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

ninja123 said:


> Do you think it will be okay with my 6.75in wrist?!


It better be! Mine is the same size...

To be fair, I'm aware it will probably wear a little large, but from appearance it's not intended to be dainty and svelte, so I'll be fine with something a bit larger than what I'd normally consider


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> It better be! Mine is the same size...
> 
> To be fair, I'm aware it will probably wear a little large, but from appearance it's not intended to be dainty and svelte, so I'll be fine with something a bit larger than what I'd normally consider


Thanks for the input. I tried placing an order, with the 15% discount. it is only based on the deposite amount which is 32 bucks. Am i still able to use the 15% toward my final order when watch is available? Thanks


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

ninja123 said:


> Thanks for the input. I tried placing an order, with the 15% discount. it is only based on the deposite amount which is 32 bucks. Am i still able to use the 15% toward my final order when watch is available? Thanks


It will be automatically applied when the request for payment of balance is issued. As Maria said, 'otherwise it would be a 7.5% discount wouldn't it...'


----------



## scufutz (Jun 21, 2014)

Hello all 
My name is Stefan from Madrid 
I am looking for an casio gw-9400 to buy in us (one friend of mine there will due the favor to send it to me low declared and free gift)
I am looking for a bargain CODE that will allow me to save a few bucks 
Why not buying in on Europe? Well the lowest price is 225€ and second hand one are 170€ and growing 
Thank all for any help 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Seiko Baby Tuna for $226 on Jet.com after coupon SUPRISE20

Seiko
Seiko Men's Prospex Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial
Price Subtotal
$276.99

Extra Savings
$0.00

SURPRISE20
-$50.00

Shipping Fee
FREE

Estimated Tax
$0.00

Order Total
$226.99


----------



## scufutz (Jun 21, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> Seiko Baby Tuna for $226 on Jet.com after coupon SUPRISE20
> 
> Seiko
> Seiko Men's Prospex Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial
> ...


Thank you Totoro66 i just sow the gw 9400 green with 148$

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

ciomaga_stefan said:


> Thank you Totoro66 i just sow the gw 9400 green with 148$
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


That's great that they ship to Spain.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Massdrop has the SARB065 headed to a price of $324.99+$7 shipping. I held out the last time they had this deal. I may give in this time.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-cocktail-time-sarb065-watch

*This is not the standard strap, pic taken from Pintrest (


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/296182112969077311/
)


----------



## M3Lev (Jul 16, 2015)

Beat me to it. I may cave as well.



valuewatchguy said:


> Massdrop has the SARB065 headed to a price of $324.99+$7 shipping. I held out the last time they had this deal. I may give in this time.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-cocktail-time-sarb065-watch
> 
> ...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I've never seen an Omega Speedmaster automatic watch selling new for under $2,000 before.

Jomadeals has one today.









JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Ashford on eBay has a pretty slick looking Pulsar QUARTZ watch for 25$ w/ free shipping .. Other places have it for 39$+
> 
> LINK HERE
> 
> ...


Jiminee, why do I keep coming back here? I've been lusting a LeLocele for months now, this could satisfy the craving until such time that the Tissot is in the budget...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation's deal of the day is a nice-looking Eterna 1935 rectangular automatic dress watch for $499. Looks like it typically sells in the $1,300 to $1,400 range so, impressive deal.

Eterna 1935 Mens Watch Model: 8491.41.41.1117D


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Even better. Use coupon Slick100 to get it for $399


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

You're killing me.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> You're killing me.


I couldn't resist either. Was looking for something like this and couldn't justify $5K for a JLC Reverso.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> I couldn't resist either. Was looking for something like this and couldn't justify $5K for a JLC Reverso.


I'd jump in a second, but I can't get a fix on the dimensions.
Gemnation says 25 mm width. That's just too small.
Touch of Modern says 29x37mm. That's probably too small.
An /f29 post says 25 x 42mm. That's really, really narrow, but might be OK.

Eterna no longer has it on its website.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

kcsierradad said:


> My A........s/DOM experience was like most here but I did receive my refund. There was a time-limit to the guarantee that you needed to pay attention to and ask the seller for an extension(granted in my instance).
> 
> What I learned: A rating system is in place there(1-5 diamonds and 1-5 medals). Pay attention to that just as you would with feedback on eBay. Diamonds are better than medals. The current deal has a seller with a rating of one medal, so YMMV IMHO...


Some update for me on these DOM watches on Ali....

I bought the dive watch MD-132 model, it was paid for 10 days ago, was about 35$. I just got an automated response from them telling me that I was refunded since the watch was not shipped during the 10 day Ali delay.

Will not repeat the experience.

S.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Perdendosi said:


> I'd jump in a second, but I can't get a fix on the dimensions.
> Gemnation says 25 mm width. That's just too small.
> Touch of Modern says 29x37mm. That's probably too small.
> An /f29 post says 25 x 42mm. That's really, really narrow, but might be OK.
> ...


The band is 20mm if that helps.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Just for fun, Nautica's Big Tuna homage, the Mega Pro Diver NMX 650, in various colors are all $60 to $64 at Jomashop:
Nautica Black Dial Black Resin Men's Watch N18630G - Nautica - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
Nautica NMX 650 Black Dial Green Resin Strap Men's Quartz Watch N18634G - Nautica - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
Nautica Mega Pro Diver NMX 650 Black Dial Orange Resin Strap Men's Watch N18633G - Nautica - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
Nautica Mega Pro Diver NMX 650 Black Dial Yellow Resin Strap Men's Watch N18635G - Nautica - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
Nautica Mega Pro Diver NMX 650 Black Dial Blue Resin Strap Men's Quartz Watch A18631G - Nautica - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

These seem to be 50mm case diameter with 15mm case thickness.

Try promo code FASTSHIP for free economy shipping.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> Just for fun, Nautica's Big Tuna homage, the Mega Pro Diver NMX 650, in various colors are all $60 to $64 at Jomashop:
> Nautica Black Dial Black Resin Men's Watch N18630G - Nautica - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> Nautica NMX 650 Black Dial Green Resin Strap Men's Quartz Watch N18634G - Nautica - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> Nautica Mega Pro Diver NMX 650 Black Dial Orange Resin Strap Men's Watch N18633G - Nautica - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> ...


Nautica = Timex

Very colorful, thx for the heads up!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> Jiminee, why do I keep coming back here? I've been lusting a LeLocele for months now, this could satisfy the craving until such time that the Tissot is in the budget...


The Le Locle is the watch that started my obsession, and it's the only watch on my collection that I _adore_, madly.
Call me crazy, but I like to think that all my watches have human characteristics, and that my Le Locle is the only female in the bunch.
There's simply no replacement for it.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If you've never ordered from Jet before, you can get 20% off your first order with the code 'special20.'

That would make this Bulova Accutron II Moonview $137.90, which is an awesome price. It says it's an automatic, but can that be right? I thought all of these Accutron II's were with the special quartz movement that provides the smooth sweeping second hand.

https://jet.com/product/Bulova-Accu...-42mm-96B205/0d42c3d1b61b45d38aa85384dc17e185


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Perdendosi said:


> I'd jump in a second, but I can't get a fix on the dimensions.
> Gemnation says 25 mm width. That's just too small.
> Touch of Modern says 29x37mm. That's probably too small.
> An /f29 post says 25 x 42mm. That's really, really narrow, but might be OK.
> ...


Video on youtube review says 29mm wide.

Very tempting, I admit.

Youtube video code =zM9N2Iuv_nA

EDIT: It's stated 29/43mm and 10mm thick in THIS REVIEW


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> Video on youtube review says 29mm wide.
> 
> Very tempting, I admit.
> 
> ...


Eterna is 25.6mm x 41.6mm x 8.8mm thick. I paid $80 more back in Aug. Great price now.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If you've never ordered from Jet before, you can get 20% off your first order with the code 'special20.'
> 
> That would make this Bulova Accutron II Moonview $137.90, which is an awesome price. It says it's an automatic, but can that be right? I thought all of these Accutron II's were with the special quartz movement that provides the smooth sweeping second hand.
> 
> ...


You might be thinking of the Precisionist series. Afaik they the ones with the smooth sweep!


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> Seiko Baby Tuna for $226 on Jet.com after coupon SUPRISE20
> 
> Seiko
> Seiko Men's Prospex Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial
> ...


Got all excited but they don't ship to Europe 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

$140

Orient Black IP 21-Jewel Automatic Disk Watch with Unique Rotating Hour Hand #ER02006A


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gemnation's deal of the day is a nice-looking Eterna 1935 rectangular automatic dress watch for $499. Looks like it typically sells in the $1,300 to $1,400 range so, impressive deal.
> 
> Eterna 1935 Mens Watch Model: 8491.41.41.1117D
> 
> View attachment 5726626


movement?


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

jovani said:


> WorthTheWrist said:
> 
> 
> > Gemnation's deal of the day is a nice-looking Eterna 1935 rectangular automatic dress watch for $499. Looks like it typically sells in the $1,300 to $1,400 range so, impressive deal.
> ...


The white dialed model in the review says 2824. It is an eterna. I am pretty sure they would put their "own" movement in this piece. The blued screws are throwing me a little. They look bigger to me than a typical 2824. Anyone?
Curious.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

so ETA 
good price?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ironborn said:


> You might be thinking of the Precisionist series. Afaik they the ones with the smooth sweep!


Accutron II also has the smooth sweeping hand. I don't get why Bulova is messing with their brand names. Confusing your customers is never a good idea.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Man I take a 3 days break from wus and this happens

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Yep, while I'm saving for my JLC Reverso...

BTW, Get 7% cash back when ordering through BeFrugal...makes it $372!



Totoro66 said:


> Even better. Use coupon Slick100 to get it for $399


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> Even better. Use coupon Slick100 to get it for $399


Thanks for the coupon code. Awesome deal.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Just came up in my sales news-feed...

20 slots watch box for 24$ in eBay w/ free US shipping-- Seller has very good feedback.

I liked this design in particular because it has a drawer so you could store tough-solar g-shocks from light so they can go into PS mode in dark storage w/o worrying about light waking it up [which is an issue I'm having with my display watch box].









LINK HERE


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> Just came up in my sales news-feed...
> 
> 20 slots watch box for 24$ in eBay w/ free US shipping-- Seller has very good feedback.
> 
> ...


Looks good! There's a similar one on Amazon but this one actually looks a little better quality wise. Real glass window too. Might have to finally get a box instead of spreading them out on my dresser like a slob.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice looking box. However at 1.8 inches wide I doubt many G-Shocks will fit in those slots. But still it is a nice looker and will handle lots of other types of watches. Thanks for the link.



shmaiz3r said:


> Just came up in my sales news-feed...
> 
> 20 slots watch box for 24$ in eBay w/ free US shipping-- Seller has very good feedback.
> 
> ...


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

[ QUOTE=OfficerCamp;21449090] Looks good! There's a similar one on Amazon but this one actually looks a little better quality wise. Real glass window too. Might have to finally get a box instead of spreading them out on my dresser like a slob.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

I have two of the Songmics brand ones that look just like this from Amazon. One is the style with the jewelry drawer below. The other is the two levels of watches as pictured from eBay. Both are really great quality in my opinion for the price. The leather isn't real but the glass is and they are very sturdy thus far.

Jewelry drawer model....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> $140
> 
> Orient Black IP 21-Jewel Automatic Disk Watch with Unique Rotating Hour Hand #ER02006A


Like this one a lot. Showing out of stock now though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gemnation's deal of the day is a nice-looking Eterna 1935 rectangular automatic dress watch for $499. Looks like it typically sells in the $1,300 to $1,400 range so, impressive deal.
> 
> Eterna 1935 Mens Watch Model: 8491.41.41.1117D
> 
> View attachment 5726626


I just bought a Reverso 976 in black. I was so happy... until I saw this deal.  this is too good to pass up folks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

papa_E said:


> I just bought a Reverso 976 in black. I was so happy... until I saw this deal.  this is too good to pass up folks!


If it eases the pain, it was a deal of the day, so it's long gone now.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Check your Ebay accounts for a 5X Ebay Bucks offer for today and tomorrow (10% back up to $100). You can use it as a nearly free flip since it costs about 13% to sell.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If it eases the pain, it was a deal of the day, so it's long gone now.


it went from deal of the day to a regular sale, so it's still available for 499


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Can somebody explain how _Touch of Modern_ works? I see in my email this morning they have a 24 hour sale on Bremont with a number of models available at US$3,799 to $3,899 (couple of pilots at US$2,499)...

www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-bremont?open=1

Still not clear on how gray market works, and this is fairly mindblowing as I'm a _huge_ fan of the brand. Granted, US$3,799 is not chump change but compared to list and in the crazy world of luxury watches that's ridiculous.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Amuthini said:


> it went from deal of the day to a regular sale, so it's still available for 499


Coupon code still works for $399


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mitchjrj said:


> Can somebody explain how _Touch of Modern_ works? I see in my email this morning they have a 24 hour sale on Bremont with a number of models available at US$3,799 to $3,899 (couple of pilots at US$2,499)...
> 
> www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-bremont?open=1
> 
> Still not clear on how gray market works, and this is fairly mindblowing as I'm a _huge_ fan of the brand. Granted, US$3,799 is not chump change but compared to list and in the crazy world of luxury watches that's ridiculous.


They order from the manufacturer after the sale ends, so it takes about 3 weeks to receive the item. It doesn't look like these are gray market since they come with a warranty. You can contact them to be sure. I've placed many orders with them without any issues.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

shmaiz3r said:


> Just came up in my sales news-feed...
> 
> 20 slots watch box for 24$ in eBay w/ free US shipping-- Seller has very good feedback.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this. 
I had $10 in eBay Bucks, so it was a no-brainer for me.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Sierra Trading Post has a whopping 40% off coupon code, 'ALFALLTIME5'

The best watch deals I see with it:

Fortis B-42 Flieger Chronograph automatic, the white dial on leather, $1,518 delivered. That's about $500 less than the next-closest I see. Some outlets, including Amazon, with a straight face are selling this watch for more than $10,000! I believe this has a Valjoux 7750 movement.

Fortis B-42 Flieger Chronograph Watch (For Men) - Save 31%









Also with a Valjoux 7750, a Luminox Field Chronograph for $918 delivered. That beats a good WoW sale price on this watch by $90, and everybody else by far more.

Luminox Valjoux Field Chronograph Watch (For Men) - Save 34%









They also have lots of Wengers and other quartz models upon which this coupon code will really knock the price down.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Sierra Trading Post has a whopping 40% off coupon code, 'ALFALLTIME5'


Add 5% cash back.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Rakuten.com - Computers, Electronics, Apparel, Home, Sporting Goods, Toys and Accessories has a 10% off everything [except tech items] with coupon *REWARDME

*Quick search for Seiko/Citizen Watches showed prices are not too bad with the discount, maybe there's a sweet deal hidden somewhere you guys could help find out.

One of the not-bad deals I found is the CITIZEN Eco-Drive BM7080-54E Titanium+Sapphire+100m for less than 127$ w/ free shipping which is the lowest I've seen anywhere.









*LINK HERE*

p.s. I'm writing in a hurry, this post could have potential mistakes.


----------



## falcondrgn (Jun 18, 2013)

I have the exact same box and all my g-shocks fit in the top shelf fine, but some won't fit in the lower shelf.



Rocat said:


> Nice looking box. However at 1.8 inches wide I doubt many G-Shocks will fit in those slots. But still it is a nice looker and will handle lots of other types of watches. Thanks for the link.


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

I was searching ebay for a different Citizen and had this Citizen BM8180 pop up as a related item http://m.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-BM818...vas-Strap-Mens-Watch-/201451696483?nav=SEARCH

It is usyally listed at $126 at amazon but hit $85 on a jomashop sale maybe two months ago, and someone posted a deal maybe two weeks ago for $65 on watch liquidators (they were sold out by the time I saw it three hours after that post).

Seller has two left after I grabbed one. Note they have no feedback though have been on ebay since 2011. I figured it was worth a try with ebay and paypal protection.


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

Forgot to mention above (and get an error when I try to edit it) that the price is $50 shipped.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Sierra Trading Post has a whopping 40% off coupon code, 'ALFALLTIME5'
> 
> The best watch deals I see with it:
> 
> ...


They don't usually have many watches, but they have great prices and, despite screwing up a couple orders for me, the CS is great. Real personable on the other line.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Victorinox Swiss Army Men's Classic Maverick GS Dual Time Watch $189 AC + Free Shipping!*


Victorinox Swiss Army Men's Classic Maverick GS Dual Time Watch [ashford.com] for *$189*
Apply Code = *SDDUAL189*


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

corpyr said:


> Forgot to mention above (and get an error when I try to edit it) that the price is $50 shipped.


$50 for this watch is an excellent deal. Good job.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Rocat said:


> $50 for this watch is an excellent deal. Good job.


Agreed. It is a little small though, so check the measurements. I'm likely going to sell mine because of that, probably for that price.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Perdendosi said:


> Thanks for posting this.
> I had $10 in eBay Bucks, so it was a no-brainer for me.


Was about to pull the trigger low an behold, they do not ship to Australia. Great deal though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drewcandraw (Dec 15, 2014)

thanks for posting that watch box, my collection has grown and needed a storage for it.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

joey79 said:


> Was about to pull the trigger and low behold, they do not ship to Australia. Great deal though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have it on My Ebay but just made my watchotherapy breathing and probably will skip it...(although my boss from the US is coming over...(but then again I've asked her for a cheap 50 bucks Timex Weekender Chrono...huuuumm))!!!


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Can get the Baume et Mercier Capeland Chrono with black, white or brown dial for $1195 from Jomashop with code BMMEMAIL400

http://www.jomashop.com/baume-merci...campaign=2015/10/21+Wed+Exclusive+Baume+Email

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Rocat said:


> $50 for this watch is an excellent deal. Good job.


Hi,

Not sure he'll get a watch, this looks like a pirated ebay account. Pricing is just a bit too good, just like the 30$ SNK809 ebay scam a few months ago.

I hope you really get it because the price is great, but be warned.

S.


----------



## ilanvfs (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey everyone, Ilan here. The best sales on Egard timepieces are rotated around at the link below. We have some incredible deals happening right now.

Sale of EGARD Watches - Watches under $1000, Under $500 - Watch Deals


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Invicta 8926 for $59

Amazon deal of the day.


----------



## kcsierradad (Nov 10, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> Invicta 8926 for $59
> 
> Amazon deal of the day.


Not OB like the pic above...


----------



## Audi2003 (Mar 30, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Invicta 8926 for $59
> 
> Amazon deal of the day.


Did you find it $59 with this pictured bezel? I see a different bezel on it.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## durhamcockney (Oct 18, 2015)

Just ordered mine  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## falcondrgn (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi,

Don't mean to threadcrap but thats the wrong picture for the Invicta Deal of the Day. The correct one is 8926 which is not the "coin edge"/"OB Original Bezel" model in the pic. The one in the deal of the day is the Regular bezel.











Totoro66 said:


> Invicta 8926 for $59
> 
> Amazon deal of the day.


----------



## cbouza3 (Jun 26, 2015)

Orient Sale on Huckberry.com. Not sure if you need to "sign up with an email" or not as I've ordered things from them before.

USA Mako -- Same as Orient's site _($225)_
Sparta -- $160_ ($280)_
Bambino V3 -- $125 _($260)_
Defender GMT -- $180 _($250)_
Pro-Saturation -- $1,100 _($2,500)_
Aviator -- $200 _($295)_ / $215 _($310)_

https://huckberry.com/store/orient-usa


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah, yeah, I get it. It was early when I posted it. I guess I was still half asleep.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

There is a sale on Touch Of Modern with some very competitive pricing on Zeno Swiss watches, including $299 for an ETA 2824-2 powered automatic, and $789 for a Valjoux 7750 Chrono.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Not a deal post.

I'm getting excited about the "Ashford now carries...." Tagheuer/IWC/Victorinox and many more, recent emails that I've been getting.
Can't wait for the deals and coupons to come in. Have always preferred dealing with Ashford over Jomashop.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Not a deal post.
> 
> I'm getting excited about the "Ashford now carries...." Tagheuer/IWC/Victorinox and many more, recent emails that I've been getting.
> Can't wait for the deals and coupons to come in. Have always preferred dealing with Ashford over Jomashop.


I posted a great deal on a Victorinox already.


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> Just came up in my sales news-feed...
> 
> 20 slots watch box for 24$ in eBay w/ free US shipping-- Seller has very good feedback.
> 
> ...


Things to note: 
1. Many have commented the boxes with the cloth strap to prevent the lid from opening fully have found the cloth easily breaks/becomes unglued.

2. The width of the compartments in the lower drawer are several mm smaller in both width and height compared to the top; the cushions from the lower don't fit snugly in the top, and the top can't be used in the bottom.

3. Some complain that the cloth strap folds in laying overtop the watch dials detracting from having a glass case.

There is a wood finish Diplomat box on amazon for about $80 that does the same thing, with metal hinges and a more sturdy feel.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

rgb66rgb said:


> Things to note:
> 1. Many have commented the boxes with the cloth strap to prevent the lid from opening fully have found the cloth easily breaks/becomes unglued.
> 
> 2. The width of the compartments in the lower drawer are several mm smaller in both width and height compared to the top; the cushions from the lower don't fit snugly in the top, and the top can't be used in the bottom.
> ...


The Songmics one I posted about from Amazon is also metal hinged, and I just checked to verify that slots in both levels are identical. Pillows easily go back and forth. And it's like 25 or 30 bucks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Ashford has Bulova _98B205 _Marine Star QUARTZ for 100$ w/ free shipping.. Next cheapest price is 125$ in eBay.

Use coupon "*CLEXTRA20*" for extra 20% off to get this deal and any other watch in the _*Clearance*_ section

This watch has 4.5/5 on 27 reviews on Amazon and sells for +50$ more.









LINK HERE


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Another nice deal from same Ashford clearance coupon above:
Fossil Grant CE5016 ALL CERAMIC QUARTZ for 117$ w/ free shipping via coupon "*CLEXTRA20*"
Next cheapest price is 146$ in eBay.

Shamelessly stolen photo:







Drilled lugs case.

*LINK HERE*


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Fortis Men's 672.18.11 L B-42 Flieger Black Cockpit Watch $677.06 
Enter code WATCH20OFF at checkout.

http://www.amazon.com/Fortis-672-18-11-Flieger-Black-Cockpit/dp/B003Z7TEZC/


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Amazon has the well-regarded cheapie diver MDV-106 for $33.









Also, a solid link (hollow ends) SS bracelet to go on it for $10.








Mine will be here tomorrow!


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Toto--Do you have the link for which watches are available for the 20% off at Amazon
Thanks in advance


----------



## liubeeli (Mar 10, 2015)

Hamilton Pan Europ at Jomas and Amazon just got decent sized price reductions for like no reason


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Ashford has Bulova _98B205 _Marine Star QUARTZ for 100$ w/ free shipping.. Next cheapest price is 125$ in eBay.
> 
> Use coupon "*CLEXTRA20*" for extra 20% off to get this deal and any other watch in the _*Clearance*_ section
> 
> ...


I recently got the 98B204, which is the white dial with blue accent version. Nice watch for $100.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Canyon55 said:


> Toto--Do you have the link for which watches are available for the 20% off at Amazon
> Thanks in advance


I wish I did.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Canyon55 said:


> Toto--Do you have the link for which watches are available for the 20% off at Amazon
> Thanks in advance


Is this what you are looking for? 
https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=amazon+20%+off+watches


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> Is this what you are looking for?
> https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=amazon+20%25+off+watches


nope. This is it.
http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=hp_snd_...d_t=101&pf_rd_p=2249484462&pf_rd_i=9538491011


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not sure he'll get a watch, this looks like a pirated ebay account. Pricing is just a bit too good, just like the 30$ SNK809 ebay scam a few months ago.
> 
> ...


I ordered one too - tried to message the seller with no response - have a feeling I won't be seeing that one! For a consolation prize I just scooped a white dial Momentum Atlas for $55 shipped after the 20% discount from Amazon - that should fix the field watch jones I've had lately.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks for the links. I appreciate the effort


----------



## liubeeli (Mar 10, 2015)

Actually I should add further, like all of the hamiltons on amazon at least have been reduced in price by quite a bit. Lowest price for alot of them according to camelcamelcamel


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks for the links.. great choices!


----------



## EunosFD (Mar 1, 2014)

*oops double post


----------



## EunosFD (Mar 1, 2014)

falcondrgn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Don't mean to threadcrap but thats the wrong picture for the Invicta Deal of the Day. The correct one is 8926 which is not the "coin edge"/"OB Original Bezel" model in the pic. The one in the deal of the day is the Regular bezel.
> 
> View attachment 5752594


I just happened to catch this deal yesterday before even checking here. I'm not a fan of Invicta and it's a bit small'ish for me, but seems like a decent deal. It's the cheapest I've seen one for in a quite a while. Too bad I missed the WATCH20OFF promo code before I ordered (assuming it would actually apply). It should hold off the urge for an Obris Morgan ExII. for a little while. Already thinking of some mods for it.... :-d


----------



## falcondrgn (Jun 18, 2013)

Watch20OFF wouldnt have worked for the invicta 8926, i tried and it didnt work so no loss there lol.



EunosFD said:


> I just happened to catch this deal yesterday before even checking here. I'm not a fan of Invicta and it's a bit small'ish for me, but seems like a decent deal. It's the cheapest I've seen one for in a quite a while. Too bad I missed the WATCH20OFF promo code before I ordered (assuming it would actually apply). It should hold off the urge for an Obris Morgan ExII. for a little while. Already thinking of some mods for it.... :-d


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

whywhysee said:


> I ordered one too - tried to message the seller with no response - have a feeling I won't be seeing that one! For a consolation prize I just scooped a white dial Momentum Atlas for $55 shipped after the 20% discount from Amazon - that should fix the field watch jones I've had lately.


Sweet. Keep the sapphire crystal in mind if the mineral gets scratched.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Maratac Mid Pilot on Massdrop, $240


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

http://www.avi-8.co.uk/*

AVI-8 is have a 40% off sale with code MIDSEASON40*


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

falcondrgn said:


> Watch20OFF wouldnt have worked for the invicta 8926, i tried and it didnt work so no loss there lol.


Yeah. I tried it last night, too. Would have made the price irresistible at the deal of the day price minus 20%. 

Did end up ordering the Orient Black Ray EM65008B. With 20% discount, it is $114.54 right now. ​


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2012)

Fossil Del Rey Meca-quartz chronograph for $85 US at Jomashop.










I live in Canada and the Del Rey is currently at my local Fossil outlet (Ottawa, Ontario) for 50% off ($94 Cdn) so that's a better deal for me, but the Jomashop deal would be good for US residents.

I believe that this watch has a Timefactor (Seiko) VM64 meca-quartz movement. The chronograph is mechanical with a 5 beats per second sweeping second hand and fly-back reset. The second hand only works for the chronograph.

So at $85 it is a bargain version of the Helgray Silverstone that uses the same movement.

A search of some retailer websites indicates that the watch is gradually selling out and may be discontinued.

Fossil Del Rey Chronograph White Dial Tan Leather Men's Watch CH2952 - Fossil - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Right now Amazon has a pretty good price for the Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba Auto day and date watch.
Amazon.com: Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba Auto day and date watch for men


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Deep Blue Sea Quest 1000m diver for $120 Amazon Lightning Deal after coupon WATCH20OFF











SEA QUEST DIVER 1000

1000 Meters AISI 316L stainless steel divers watch
Seiko VX43 Day/Date Quartz Movement, Bilingual weekday (Eng/Spanish)
SAPPHIRE crystal, superluminous filled hands and dial marking
triple o-ring crown and double o-ring case back

Manual helium valve (For Saturation Diving), 316L steel case, PU band with Deep Blue Logo on buckle

Watch width is 42.00mm (crown and extension not measured) Length is 48mm, Rotating bezel is 40.00mm, 22mm Lug Width,
Total Height is 15.00mm Weight is 220gm


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Welp, I wasn't planning on buying a watch anytime soon, and then this happened: Gemnation's deal of the day is the Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date, Model AL-372GR4FBS6, for *$324* with coupon code 'GEM50.' It's $649 _on sale_ at Jomashop; $1,282 on Amazon. I do see, however, that Sigma Time is selling them for $419 on eBay, which is also a very nice price. So if this Gemnation deal sells out -- and they often do -- consider that.

Already ordered mine. It's freaking gorgeous. FYI, it's quartz for those of you who care about that. I don't.

Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date Chronograph Military Mens Watch Model: AL-372GR4FBS6


----------



## MrNavyAndBrown (Feb 5, 2015)

Use coupon code: XCLSV5 for another $5 off. Helps even out the shipping costs.



[email protected] said:


> Fossil Del Rey Meca-quartz chronograph for $85 US at Jomashop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> AVI-8 Watches*
> 
> AVI-8 is have a 40% off sale with code MIDSEASON40*


Didn't work.
I tried it on watches from the sale section and outside of the sale section.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Good looker and I love my Hamilton but should they really be calling a 100m watch SCUBA?



iuserman said:


> Right now Amazon has a pretty good price for the Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba Auto day and date watch.
> Amazon.com: Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba Auto day and date watch for men
> View attachment 5763786


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Got all excited ... had the same experience. 



shmaiz3r said:


> Didn't work.
> I tried it on watches from the sale section and outside of the sale section.
> View attachment 5765466


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

whitemb said:


> Got all excited ... had the same experience.


Just get the $20 coupon for subscribing to their newsletter. If you have already done it, then use a different email address.


----------



## Luskar (Jan 12, 2012)

whitemb said:


> Got all excited ... had the same experience.


Work fine for me, you need to use the UK site. But the prices seems way to high, the cheapest was 185£!!!


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Didn't work.
> I tried it on watches from the sale section and outside of the sale section.
> View attachment 5765466


Sorry to hear that... I got the deal off their instagram account


----------



## Luskar (Jan 12, 2012)

Holy crap! They have 2 or 3 website that seems official!

Same watch, 2 main website:

300£ before the 40% from this one
AV-4024-08 â€" AVI-8 Watches

170$ before the 20$(for mailing list) from this one:
AV-4024-08 â€" AVI-8 USA

With the exchange rate, it's just ridiculous!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice one via Slick Deals ... Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot automatic watch with day-date, Model H64445595, for $449 with coupon code 'SDAVIAT449'

39mm case, 200m water resistance, 2836-2 movement. The watch is $708 on New Egg and Amazon.

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H64445595 Men's Watch


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Invicta Hyrdromax for $63 after coupon WATCH20OFF



















Amazon.com: Invicta Men's 16965 Reserve Analog Display Swiss Quartz Silver Watch: Invicta: Watches


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Luskar said:


> Work fine for me, you need to use the UK site. But the prices seems way to high, the cheapest was 185£!!!





Luskar said:


> Holy crap! They have 2 or 3 website that seems official!
> 
> Same watch, 2 main website:
> 
> ...


Looks like it's cheaper for US people just to order off Amazon. The AV-4024 models run $133 TO $140. The Amazon reviews seem uber positive for AVI-8 watches--when they don't break. For the AVI-8 AV-4024 and AV-4032 which I checked, camelcamelcamel indicates that they have been a lot cheaper than Amazon's current pricing, though, at around $100. Given the off name movements in these, wonder if they are worth what the UK site is charging even after the 40% off?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

28mm thick! Son of a.....That's a very big watch.



Totoro66 said:


> Invicta Hyrdromax for $63 after coupon WATCH20OFF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Rocat said:


> 28mm thick! Son of a.....That's a very big watch.


Indeed. I think this deal works out to only $1 per pound. Not only that, but it doubles as personal self defense.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> Invicta Hyrdromax for $63 after coupon WATCH20OFF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's like a paperweight strapped to the wrist.

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> Deep Blue Sea Quest 1000m diver for $120 Amazon Lightning Deal after coupon WATCH20OFF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Getting a little sick of amazon lightning deals. I would not have bought this anyway, but don't understand why this does not show on "my" amazon lightning deals.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

nello said:


> Getting a little sick of amazon lightning deals. I would not have bought this anyway, but don't understand why this does not show on "my" amazon lightning deals.


Do you have Amazon Prime? I know some lightning deals give Amazon Prime members first shot, and if they sell out, are not available to everyone else.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> It's like a paperweight strapped to the wrist.


Actually, that would be a cool idea just to buy it as a nice paperweight for your desk (lol).


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> Actually, that would be a cool idea just to buy it as a nice paperweight for your desk (lol).


It's a paper weight desk clock.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Rocat said:


> It's a paper weight desk clock.


Heck yeah, after you take the bracelet off. The brown bezel one is only a bit more: http://www.amazon.com/Invicta-16972-Reserve-Analog-Display/dp/B00M15L91Q. It also has the 20% off. Bet it would look nice on my desk, too


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

I like this watch a lot and the price has dropped quite a lot since last time I looked at it
Amazon.com: Maurice Lacroix Men's PT6148-SS001-130 Pontos Analog Display Swiss Automatic Black Watch


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> Invicta Hyrdromax for $63 after coupon WATCH20OFF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like this watch, especially the green GMT hand contrasting with the rose gold bezel...hmm I shouldn't buy another watch since I'm saving up for my Xetum butttt....idk lol


----------



## cba191 (May 3, 2014)

It's not the Rado I want but this looks like a screamin deal.

$399 with AFFORIGIN399

~


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Really nice looking SO&CO New York watch, with significant discount. (Only $45, listing price way higher..)
Amazon.com SO&CO New York Men's 5003.3 Monticello Quartz Day and Date Blue Dial Stainless Steel Watch


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Looks like it's cheaper for US people just to order off Amazon. The AV-4024 models run $133 TO $140. The Amazon reviews seem uber positive for AVI-8 watches--when they don't break. For the AVI-8 AV-4024 and AV-4032 which I checked, camelcamelcamel indicates that they have been a lot cheaper than Amazon's current pricing, though, at around $100. Given the off name movements in these, wonder if they are worth what the UK site is charging even after the 40% off?


I bought an AV-8 Hawker Hurricane 2 months or so ago from Amazon for $79 - someone posted the deal here I think.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fossil Del Rey Meca-quartz chronograph for $85 US at Jomashop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cannot find a place that says that this watch uses a mecha-quartz movement, and I have searched about this before. It is, nonetheless, a good looking watch at a good price.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Clockwork Synergy straps is having a pretty good sale on leather NATO straps.

Not my photo, but this is the one I just ordered for $8.95...the colour is suede light brown:









That's pretty good-lookin' for nine bucks.


----------



## scufutz (Jun 21, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> Invicta Hyrdromax for $63 after coupon WATCH20OFF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats sucks .... no coupon for international shipping 
....

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Looks like it's cheaper for US people just to order off Amazon. The AV-4024 models run $133 TO $140. The Amazon reviews seem uber positive for AVI-8 watches--when they don't break. For the AVI-8 AV-4024 and AV-4032 which I checked, camelcamelcamel indicates that they have been a lot cheaper than Amazon's current pricing, though, at around $100. Given the off name movements in these, wonder if they are worth what the UK site is charging even after the 40% off?


I commented on their post on Instagram, they replied back that if I call on Monday they will honor the discount. 
They said originally they weren't running it on the US site because the prices were already substantially lower than their UK site, but I think they got a lot of backlash.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Right now there is a big discount on Invicta Men's Reserve
Amazon.com: Invicta Men's Reserve 10743


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Keithcozz said:


> Clockwork Synergy straps is having a pretty good sale on leather NATO straps.
> 
> Not my photo, but this is the one I just ordered for $8.95...the colour is suede light brown:
> 
> That's pretty good-lookin' for nine bucks.


That is a very good deal, unfortunately unreasonable international shipping kills it off for the rest of us


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Ashford has the Victorinox Maverick GS dual time for $189.

http://slickdeals.net/share/android_app/fp/166370

Can't upload pictures right now


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lightning Deal




$67.24
List: $380.00 (82% off)


AVI-8 Men's "Lancaster Bomber" Steel Watch with Leather Band
Ships from and sold by Amazon.com


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> Lightning Deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was an easy decision. Will be my second AVI-8 this week. Wife got me this one for my birthday. I switched out the band.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocco (Mar 31, 2015)

Keithcozz said:


> I cannot find a place that says that this watch uses a mecha-quartz movement, and I have searched about this before. It is, nonetheless, a good looking watch at a good price.


I have handled it in-store and can confirm it's a mecha-quartz.

Amazon has this older Timex for $21. Would be a nice summer beater.

http://www.amazon.com/Timex-T2M563-Dress-Sports-Leather/dp/B000T7QC6A










41mm, 100m WR, and the bezel does rotate.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomadeals today has a good deal on the Citizen Eco-Drive day-date field watch model BM8180-03, $69.99. About $20 to $50 better than I'm seeing elsewhere.

37mm case diameter for you smaller-wristed types.

JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Just noticed quite a big drop in the price of on this Frederique Constant amazon
Amazon.com: Frederique Constant Men's FC-303RV6B6 RunAbout Brown Leather Strap Watch


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Totoro66 said:


> Lightning Deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I picked one up. Looks nice for the price and the brand seems to deliver a decent product. For $67 plus tax it could be a nice gift for someone if nothing else. 14 minutes left


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

A nice price drop on this Invicta watch. Currently its $62.
Amazon.com: Invicta Men's 1436 18k Gold Ion-Plated Stainless Steel Russian Diver Watch


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

iuserman said:


> A nice price drop on this Invicta watch. Currently its $62.
> Amazon.com: Invicta Men's 1436 18k Gold Ion-Plated Stainless Steel Russian Diver Watch
> 
> View attachment 5777834


They couldn't pay me to take it


----------



## Steve16999 (Aug 7, 2015)

jlow28 said:


> I picked one up. Looks nice for the price and the brand seems to deliver a decent product. For $67 plus tax it could be a nice gift for someone if nothing else. 14 minutes left


Damn! I missed this.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

iuserman said:


> A nice price drop on this Invicta watch. Currently its $62.
> Amazon.com: Invicta Men's 1436 18k Gold Ion-Plated Stainless Steel Russian Diver Watch
> 
> View attachment 5777834


Somewhere, a submarine is about to go down because someone snatched one of its hatches, put a strap on it and offered it up on Amazon.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

iuserman said:


> A nice price drop on this Invicta watch. Currently its $62.
> Amazon.com: Invicta Men's 1436 18k Gold Ion-Plated Stainless Steel Russian Diver Watch
> 
> View attachment 5777834


Oh boy that's terrible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Seiko Recraft Series on leather, $114.80 with promo code FRIENDS.

Brands | Watches | Recraft Series Leather Strap Stainless Steel Watch | Lord and Taylor


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanPatrick said:


> Seiko Recraft Series on leather, $114.80 with promo code FRIENDS.
> 
> Brands | Watches | Recraft Series Leather Strap Stainless Steel Watch | Lord and Taylor


I saw this model in a store, and it looks great in person.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

If you use ebates you can get 6% back.



RyanPatrick said:


> Seiko Recraft Series on leather, $114.80 with promo code FRIENDS.
> 
> Brands | Watches | Recraft Series Leather Strap Stainless Steel Watch | Lord and Taylor


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

@mannal Thanks !


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

While most of the Amazon Watch20off promo is "not good" I've found some good prices here and there. I'd like to particularly point out Momentum Torpedoes.

Both styles (black dial, no numerals and white luminous dial with numerals) tend to go for $99 all the time on canvas-- which is a pretty fair price for their feature set. Rubber and bracelet versions are typically a little more--$115-145 ish. *Most* all-time lows take them down to $80 or so and no lower-- and even then sales are rare.

Most of the Torpedoes are included in the promo, so if you're looking at a $99 model, you're matching historical lows.

There are two white dials that are crazy good right now:

White/luminous on bracelet: Amazon.com: Momentum Men's 1M-DV74L0 Torpedo Analog Display Japanese Quartz Silver Watch: Watches $67 after watch20off
White/luminous on ZULU: Amazon.com: Momentum Men's 1M-DV74L7S Torpedo Analog Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch: Watches $58 after watch20off

I'm trying reeeeally hard not to pull the trigger as a modding project. If the black dial were down to $60 I don't see how I could resist. I'm sure someone else could benefit as well.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Seiko SNE279 solar diver at overstock.com, "add to cart to see price." Today the price is $127.49 shipped.

http://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Watches/SEIKO-Mens-Solar-Grey-Dial-Stainless-Steel-Divers-Watch-SNE279/8330373/product.html



Thanks to bottomtime at watchfreaks.com for the photo.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Missed one. Blue Steelix under $50. Arrgh. http://www.amazon.com/Momentum-1M-SP74U7U-Steelix-Display-Japanese/dp/B00JXEPGQC


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> While most of the Amazon Watch20off promo is "not good" I've found some good prices here and there. I'd like to particularly point out Momentum Torpedoes.
> 
> Both styles (black dial, no numerals and white luminous dial with numerals) tend to go for $99 all the time on canvas-- which is a pretty fair price for their feature set. Rubber and bracelet versions are typically a little more--$115-145 ish. *Most* all-time lows take them down to $80 or so and no lower-- and even then sales are rare.
> 
> ...


I have the lume dial torpedo on the bracelet and it's a great watch. At this price it's an incredible value. It's a little bigger and very legible except the date is kind of small. Not sure what kind of modding options there are out there since I've only modded seikos and seiko movement-based watches so far.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

accidentalsuccess said:


> I have the lume dial torpedo on the bracelet and it's a great watch. At this price it's an incredible value. It's a little bigger and very legible except the date is kind of small. Not sure what kind of modding options there are out there since I've only modded seikos and seiko movement-based watches so far.







This one. I think he showed WUS first before making the video-- he ended up making three total if it's the same guy.

Also all the Torpedo and Steelix dials fit. I think base layer as well (?) Not sure I'll go that crazy.


----------



## South of America (Oct 30, 2013)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Oh boy that's terrible.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At least it doesn't have mercedes hands...

Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

scufutz said:


> Thats sucks .... no coupon for international shipping
> ....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Am I crazy to contemplate buying the Black face Silver Case *Invicta Hydromax in the UK for £69.05p (or *$106) with the code

I like the original Rolex and GMT but... calling it chubby is being kind.


----------



## durhamcockney (Oct 18, 2015)

That's a much nicer looking Invicta reserve watch.

They had a hideous rose gold one earlier for the same price 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Yeah that one looks pretty good. If you're looking on Amazon, Invicta30 gets a 30% on top of regular discounts on a select set of Invicta stuff as well.

If you're into the Seiko automatic divers, and don't hate Goldtone nearly as much as I despise goldtone, this one: http://www.amazon.com/Invicta-8930-Diver-Collection-Automatic/dp/B000EI858M

Should be <$50 after "invicta30". That's a crazy price for an NH35a, scalloped bezel and goldtone regardless.

Nothing else jumped out as a screaming bargain, but here's the list of everything that qualifies: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=lp_1271...441011&bbn=12712893011&ie=UTF8&qid=1445736169


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mannal said:


> _Seiko Recraft Series on leather, $114.80 with promo code FRIENDS. _
> 
> Brands | Watches | Recraft Series Leather Strap Stainless Steel Watch | Lord and Taylor
> 
> If you use ebates you can get 6% back.


Jet has 15% back in Jet Cash. No experience with it though.


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

Seiko cocktail time (SARB065) is back on mass drop. 324.99. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

papa_E said:


> Seiko cocktail time (SARB065) is back on mass drop. 324.99.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can they stop dropping the same watches, especially Seikos? Seriouly...I like when a Davosa or other difficult to purchase watch comes along. How bout some Certinas or others? Getting a Seiko which are always a bargain anyways is a waste of such a unique, powerful site. I can buy a Seiko every where.

Sorry for ranting and I don't mean to take away from your on topic post. Just a frustrated Massdrop shopper.


----------



## nosduj (Apr 4, 2013)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Can they stop dropping the same watches, especially Seikos? Seriouly...I like when a Davosa or other difficult to purchase watch comes along. How bout some Certinas or others? Getting a Seiko which are always a bargain anyways is a waste of such a unique, powerful site. I can buy a Seiko every where.
> 
> Sorry for ranting and I don't mean to take away from your on topic post. Just a frustrated Massdrop shopper.


I couldnt agree more, so tired of seeing the same watches over and over


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Can they stop dropping the same watches, especially Seikos? Seriouly...I like when a Davosa or other difficult to purchase watch comes along. How bout some Certinas or others? Getting a Seiko which are always a bargain anyways is a waste of such a unique, powerful site. I can buy a Seiko every where.
> 
> Sorry for ranting and I don't mean to take away from your on topic post. Just a frustrated Massdrop shopper.


They just want successful drops with lots of purchases. Sales is the main goal here, and to accomplish that they are forced to sell popular watches from popular brands. It's easy to understand once you notice how successful their Seiko drops are. Can't really blame them.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Can they stop dropping the same watches, especially Seikos? Seriouly...I like when a Davosa or other difficult to purchase watch comes along. How bout some Certinas or others? Getting a Seiko which are always a bargain anyways is a waste of such a unique, powerful site. I can buy a Seiko every where.
> 
> Sorry for ranting and I don't mean to take away from your on topic post. Just a frustrated Massdrop shopper.





shmaiz3r said:


> They just want successful drops with lots of purchases. Sales is the main goal here, and to accomplish that they are forced to sell popular watches from popular brands. It's easy to understand once you notice how successful their Seiko drops are. You can't blame them.


What shmaiz3r said.

They also make decisions about what to offer by community submitted polls and voting:
https://www.massdrop.com/mens-style/polls

So of course Seiko does well there. If there other watches you want for sale, get busy with polls and getting people to vote.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> What shmaiz3r said.
> 
> They also make decisions about what to offer by community submitted polls and voting:
> https://www.massdrop.com/mens-style/polls
> ...


Interesting I've never heard of this before.
How does this work?

I placed a suggestion here https://www.massdrop.com/vote/casio-g-shock-watches

I'm not liable to buy this or anything am I?


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> This one. I think he showed WUS first before making the video-- he ended up making three total if it's the same guy.
> 
> Also all the Torpedo and Steelix dials fit. I think base layer as well (?) Not sure I'll go that crazy.


Ah, I tried lume paint in my torpedo numbers. Not sure why momentum didn't colour them

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Interesting I've never heard of this before.
> How does this work?
> 
> I placed a suggestion here https://www.massdrop.com/vote/casio-g-shock-watches
> ...


No. It's just a poll. Learn about how Massdrop works through this link and the other pages linked on the left: https://www.massdrop.com/how-it-works


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm waiting for a Davosa dress watch on Massdrop too, but a simple examination of previous sales explains why they favour Seiko. 

Combined sales last 2 different Seiko drops (SARB065 and 033) - 387

Combined sales last 2 Davosa drops - 18


----------



## cmhwatch (Oct 5, 2014)

Hamilton Jazzmaster (white or black dial, ETA Swiss quartz movement) at Amazon for $229 (http://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-Jazz...keywords=jazzmaster&refinements=p_89:Hamilton), also available directly from Ashford, the seller. Free shipping from both.

I bought this watch, it is beautifully made. Two tone dial and beveled numerals and markers. Good lume. The strap is crap, so count on replacing it ASAP.

This is legitimately sold for $400+ elsewhere.


----------



## durhamcockney (Oct 18, 2015)

Just had my Invicta watch delivered after seeing the deal on here.















Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## South of America (Oct 30, 2013)

durhamcockney said:


> Just had my Invicta watch delivered after seeing the deal on here.
> 
> View attachment 5789106
> View attachment 5789114
> ...


Enjoy, I have the 8926 with the scalloped bezel. It got lots of wrist time for a while, now my teenager is sporting it on a dark blue NATO. Nice value.

Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> They just want successful drops with lots of purchases. Sales is the main goal here, and to accomplish that they are forced to sell popular watches from popular brands. It's easy to understand once you notice how successful their Seiko drops are. Can't really blame them.


I don't disagree but I think sourcing is an issue as well. There are current polls with over 200 votes for Steinharts, Hamiltons, Tissots, Citizens, Stowas and more. The naive consumer in me first thought any poll with enough people would actually become a drop. This is where I think Massdrop could improve.

If they could actually pull off the Steinhart Ocean 1 Black drop, I guarantee it'll be worthwhile for Massdrop. I just think the powers that be at these companies just aren't interested in selling their watches this way. However, the votes are there for some of these non-repetitive watches in my opinion.

I'm just expressing frustration in a site that I thought I would be buying several watches from by now. But to your point about the Seiko drops, I do see the # of buyers. Personally, I'd rather them not show this. A Davosa drop is never going to sell 200 units. So for a watch newb, you see a Davosa watch where only 3 buyers have joined in 3-5 days, you're thinking this brand must be garbage. Whereas you see 200+ Seiko Fifty Fathoms sold and you think you must have one. I like the "unlocking" idea but would prefer they do this behind the scenes. I just think it discourages buyers of less common drops and thus they are unsuccessful.

None of this was meant to take away from your valid point Shmaiz3r.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

cmhwatch said:


> Hamilton Jazzmaster (white or black dial, ETA Swiss quartz movement) at Amazon for $229 (http://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-Jazz...keywords=jazzmaster&refinements=p_89:Hamilton), also available directly from Ashford, the seller. Free shipping from both.
> 
> I bought this watch, it is beautifully made. Two tone dial and beveled numerals and markers. Good lume. The strap is crap, so count on replacing it ASAP.
> 
> ...


Interesting watch. Anyone know anything about these? Looks like a Khaki case with a Jazzmaster dial & handset. My JMs have all had more elaborate case styling.
Great price, btw. Just more curious as a Hamilton collector.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> I don't disagree but I think sourcing is an issue as well. There are current polls with over 200 votes for Steinharts, Hamiltons, Tissots, Citizens, Stowas and more. The naive consumer in me first thought any poll with enough people would actually become a drop. This is where I think Massdrop could improve.
> 
> If they could actually pull off the Steinhart Ocean 1 Black drop, I guarantee it'll be worthwhile for Massdrop. I just think the powers that be at these companies just aren't interested in selling their watches this way. However, the votes are there for some of these non-repetitive watches in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Hmm, I wonder how it compares w/ Jomashop. I can request Jomashop find a watch for me and they usually will (not overnight) and they'll sell it to me. 
I guess I could do a price comparison but probably not.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> I'm just expressing frustration in a site that I thought I would be buying several watches from by now. But to your point about the Seiko drops, *I do see the # of buyers. Personally, I'd rather them not show this.* A Davosa drop is never going to sell 200 units. So for a watch newb, you see a Davosa watch where only 3 buyers have joined in 3-5 days, you're thinking this brand must be garbage. Whereas you see 200+ Seiko Fifty Fathoms sold and you think you must have one. I like the "unlocking" idea but would prefer they do this behind the scenes. I just think it discourages buyers of less common drops and thus they are unsuccessful.


It's supposed to be a community based purchasing site. So if you can't see how many have bought, kind of takes away from that. Plus, if one is thinking of buying, one might choose to hold on joining until a drop looks like it's going to make. So I don't think what you want probably works for their business model.

However, if you want them to offer a better range of watches, you might see if you can get them to participate in Watchuseek as a sponsor. They did that at Head-Fi, and they have seemed to be a little more in tune with choosing some items the Head-Fi community could get excited about.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

1. Log into The Watchery via Be Frugal.

2. Search for the Bulova Accutron Gemini 64C104 automatic.

3. Use coupon code 'TWRMN11TIME' for 11% off.

4. Get a 12% refund on the transaction via Be Frugal.

5. Watch ends up *$391.60*.

It currently sells for $598.50 on Amazon; $600 on SmartBargains; out of stock but it was $762.65 on Jomashop. $1,200 at Gemnation; $1,695 at Ashford.

Not a bad price for a Valjoux 7750 automatic chrono, eh?


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> I don't disagree but I think sourcing is an issue as well. There are current polls with over 200 votes for Steinharts, Hamiltons, Tissots, Citizens, Stowas and more. The naive consumer in me first thought any poll with enough people would actually become a drop. This is where I think Massdrop could improve.
> 
> If they could actually pull off the Steinhart Ocean 1 Black drop, I guarantee it'll be worthwhile for Massdrop. I just think the powers that be at these companies just aren't interested in selling their watches this way. However, the votes are there for some of these non-repetitive watches in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Haven't checked those polls with high votes, but if that's the case, then I guess it's more complicated than I thought.

Regarding the drop-start method, I think they should unify the price and remove the discount unlocks altogether. The sale should go online with minimum price when certain -say 30- purchase commitments is reached, while hiding these numbers as well... So when a drop is ON, consumers don't care how many people are in because there's no discount unlocks.

Thanks for shining light on the subject.. I haven't dealt with MD personally, but it's apparent to me how 'too promising' their methods are, which is not always a good thing.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Xezo Air Commando Limited Edition at Overstock $299 with $30 off over $300 (add filler, discount shown in cart)

One of the cheapest 9015 I've seen (other than my Tisell Diver)


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

lack of lume kills it for me


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> I don't disagree but I think sourcing is an issue as well. There are current polls with over 200 votes for Steinharts, Hamiltons, Tissots, Citizens, Stowas and more. The naive consumer in me first thought any poll with enough people would actually become a drop. This is where I think Massdrop could improve.
> 
> If they could actually pull off the Steinhart Ocean 1 Black drop, I guarantee it'll be worthwhile for Massdrop. I just think the powers that be at these companies just aren't interested in selling their watches this way. However, the votes are there for some of these non-repetitive watches in my opinion.
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter if they have 10,000 votes for Steinhart, if Gunter doesn't understand the concept and doesn't answer the email, Steinhart will never offer watches to Massdrop. And, if they are constantly sold out anyways and can't meet demand, why would they want to offer watches - that they would sell anyways at a higher price - to Massdrop at a discount?

Probably the same with many other watch companies. If they are selling more than they can handle, why offer a large portion of higher revenue product to a company that offers lower margins?


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> What shmaiz3r said.
> 
> They also make decisions about what to offer by community submitted polls and voting:
> https://www.massdrop.com/mens-style/polls
> ...


Just don't post on WUS telling people about the polls, apparently against the rules, I tried it once.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> It doesn't matter if they have 10,000 votes for Steinhart, if Gunter doesn't understand the concept and doesn't answer the email, Steinhart will never offer watches to Massdrop. And, if they are constantly sold out anyways and can't meet demand, why would they want to offer watches - that they would sell anyways at a higher price - to Massdrop at a discount?
> 
> Probably the same with many other watch companies. If they are selling more than they can handle, why offer a large portion of higher revenue product to a company that offers lower margins?


"If Gunter doesnt understand the concept"? You must be implying the guy is an F'ing retard.


----------



## CaliNawlins (May 24, 2015)

papa_E said:


> Seiko cocktail time (SARB065) is back on mass drop. 324.99.


I just joined this drop for the SEIKO SARB065 Cocktail Time.

Been watching this model for a really long time. If you can get it at the drop price + shipping cost only (CA and NJ has sales tax added), it is cheaper than any outlet around.

Hoping for a smooth, error free transaction.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Haven't checked those polls with high votes, but if that's the case, then I guess it's more complicated than I thought.
> 
> Regarding the drop-start method, I think they should unify the price and remove the discount unlocks altogether. The sale should go online with minimum price when certain -say 30- purchase commitments is reached, while hiding these numbers as well... *So when a drop is ON, consumers don't care how many people are in because there's no discount unlocks.*


That's not necessarily true. Drops are typically limited, and sometimes sell out. Knowing how many have been sold tells people whether or not they need to hurry up and make a decision, or if they can take their time. Sort of similar to how Ebay lists the number of items available and sold for some products. I've also seen buyers elsewhere promote a drop because it hasn't reached the higher unlock price because it was something they really wanted.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> It doesn't matter if they have 10,000 votes for Steinhart, if Gunter doesn't understand the concept and doesn't answer the email, Steinhart will never offer watches to Massdrop. And, if they are constantly sold out anyways and can't meet demand, why would they want to offer watches - that they would sell anyways at a higher price - to Massdrop at a discount?
> 
> Probably the same with many other watch companies. If they are selling more than they can handle, why offer a large portion of higher revenue product to a company that offers lower margins?


I think you are right, too, that the discount is probably a big part of it. If a company doesn't give Massdrop a large enough discount that they can then sell it for less than it is elsewhere online, no sense in having the drop.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Deleted, read a prior post and thought I'd be cautious.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> "If Gunter doesnt understand the concept"? You must be implying the guy is an F'ing retard.


No, just "old school." He's still challenged with email.


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

Late notice, and probably requires flying through Bangkok, but... damn!










https://www.kingpoweronline.com/en/...-exclusive-limited-edition-000000000008146450


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Blue dial Deep Blue Amazon Lightning deal for prime members. $120 again after coupon.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> Blue dial Deep Blue Amazon Lightning deal for prime members. $120 again after coupon.


Must have just missed it. Looks like it's already over


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Lightning deal on a great watch - Thomas Earnshaw Westminster Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Brown Watch
Amazon.com: Thomas Earnshaw Men's ES-8042-02 Westminster Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Brown Watch


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

I had read on Befrugal that you can only use the coupons listed on Befrugal for each site and CS just confirmed that if you use a coupon not listed for the store on Befrugal site the cash back can be voided so beware


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Canyon55 said:


> I had read on Befrugal that you can only use the coupons listed on Befrugal for each site and CS just confirmed that if you use a coupon not listed for the store on Befrugal site the cash back can be voided so beware


I just read through their entire Terms and Conditions and it doesn't say anything about that. If they tried to pull that on me, I would protest.

BeFrugal.com Terms & Conditions


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I just read through their entire Terms and Conditions and it doesn't say anything about that. If they tried to pull that on me, I would protest.
> 
> BeFrugal.com Terms & Conditions


Haven't read the terms, but when I signed up -very recently-, they made it clear to me that using coupons outside of their website 'may' void the cashback. I remember being very relieved when I saw that Eterna 1935 deal on BeFrugal.. Wasn't enough for me to buy it, but I made sure the coupon is there, so the cashback was guaranteed.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

All this Massdrop talk is exhausting. I dont get it. There are a million websites out there that I can go to and buy a watch in a few clicks. But Massdrop wants me to answer polls, so that they can figure out what they might offer to sell me, if they get enough committed buyers. Seriously, there isn't a deal good enough to waste that kind of time. 

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## falcondrgn (Jun 18, 2013)

Do u know what kind of movements this company uses? On first glance it seems like they use the Chinese Brand Seagull movements. Thanks



iuserman said:


> Lightning deal on a great watch - Thomas Earnshaw Westminster Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Brown Watch
> Amazon.com: Thomas Earnshaw Men's ES-8042-02 Westminster Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Brown Watch
> View attachment 5796762


----------



## Luskar (Jan 12, 2012)

RidingDonkeys said:


> All this Massdrop talk is exhausting. I dont get it. There are a million websites out there that I can go to and buy a watch in a few clicks. But Massdrop wants me to answer polls, so that they can figure out what they might offer to sell me, if they get enough committed buyers. Seriously, there isn't a deal good enough to waste that kind of time.
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


The Drops and the Polls are 2 different things. Don't have to do some polls to buy something in a Drops, they're there for the most active peoples on the communities.

You see something you like for a good price, you don't have a problem with the delay, you just have to "commit to joint". When enough person have commit, you're CC will be charge and you'll get a email.


----------



## twity2000 (Dec 5, 2014)

BULOVA *BUL-96B183-SD PRECISIONIST
*

http://www.worldofwatches.com/mens-...tainless-steel-silver-tone-dial-bul-96b183-sd

132 $

10 % DISCOUNT: EXTRACLEARANCE 119,69 $

BEFRUGAL: 10 % CASBASK -13,2 $

Best price ever ??

Pd. Generic presentation box. Never been worn.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

twity2000 said:


> BULOVA *BUL-96B183-SD PRECISIONIST
> *
> 
> Men's Precisionist Chrono Stainless Steel Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches
> ...


Wow, I might buy a second one for a spare!

Actually, this is the perfect item to cash out my WOW Points. I didn't know that you can't combine other coupons with WOW Points, so it made it $32 shipped.


----------



## Johnny Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

twity2000 said:


> BULOVA *BUL-96B183-SD PRECISIONIST
> *
> 
> Men's Precisionist Chrono Stainless Steel Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches
> ...


I have that watch, bought half price here in the UK from a well known jeweller.

It's a fantastic watch, the pictures on that site don't do it justice - and that's an unbelievable price.


----------



## twity2000 (Dec 5, 2014)

i tried with my wow points, but i couldn't combine with other coupons. They changed something at checkout, i did in the past.



RyanD said:


> Wow, I might buy a second one for a spare!
> 
> Actually, this is the perfect item to cash out my WOW Points. I didn't know that you can't combine other coupons with WOW Points, so it made it $32 shipped.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

twity2000 said:


> BULOVA *BUL-96B183-SD PRECISIONIST
> *
> 
> Men's Precisionist Chrono Stainless Steel Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches
> ...


Holy Moses! Yes, the best price ever.....formerly best deal was $211.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

twity2000 said:


> i tried with my wow points, but i couldn't combine with other coupons. They changed something at checkout, i did in the past.


That's why I thought it was best to use the points on an inexpensive watch like this where the extra 10% discount didn't make much difference.


----------



## scufutz (Jun 21, 2014)

Guys about the jet.com buying 
I asked my friend from us to buy me another gw-9400 but its seems that the reduced price only work for one purchasing? (He already buy me one last week) and now with the price from the picture seems that can not perform the buying (even with a different credit card...)its linked somehow to the name and adress? 
I am from spain and here the prices are way to high!!! And with this bargains around here ... 
Thank you all for all the posting








Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

^^^^ 20% off first order only


----------



## kcsierradad (Nov 10, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> Yeah that one looks pretty good. If you're looking on Amazon, Invicta30 gets a 30% on top of regular discounts on a select set of Invicta stuff as well.
> 
> If you're into the Seiko automatic divers, and don't hate Goldtone nearly as much as I despise goldtone, this one: http://www.amazon.com/Invicta-8930-Diver-Collection-Automatic/dp/B000EI858M


Thanks OS for the head's-up, decided to go for it...


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Johnny Boy said:


> I have that watch, bought half price here in the UK from a well known jeweller.
> 
> It's a fantastic watch, the pictures on that site don't do it justice - and that's an unbelievable price.


I just watched this review video: 



. Seems like an amazing watch for that price. SOOO tempted


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

Johnny Boy said:


> I have that watch, bought half price here in the UK from a well known jeweller.
> 
> It's a fantastic watch, the pictures on that site don't do it justice - and that's an unbelievable price.


Shipped to UK including all import taxes it's *£138.42p GBP* ($212.52 US)
not sure I'll bite, but tempted..

It works out £86.44p GBP for the watch, £51.98p for postage and import costs!


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Johnny Boy said:


> I have that watch, bought half price here in the UK from a well known jeweller.
> 
> It's a fantastic watch, the pictures on that site don't do it justice - and that's an unbelievable price.


Just notice at the end of the video during the chrono function the second hand no longer does the smooth sweep. Does the new UHF chrono model does that too?
Also, it doesn't look like there's any lume at all even with the great price these kill the deal for me. JMO


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

Great watch, absolutely no lume.


----------



## corydallas (Feb 16, 2014)

twity2000 said:


> BULOVA *BUL-96B183-SD PRECISIONIST
> *
> 
> 132 $
> ...


Amazing deal, thanks OP! I have the whiteface/gold numbers version on a black strap and was thinking about buying the official metal bracelet for variety. This watch WITH the metal bracelet was cheaper than the bracelet alone!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

uyebsk said:


> Just notice at the end of the video during the chrono function the second hand no longer does the smooth sweep. Does the new UHF chrono model does that too?
> Also, it doesn't look like there's any lume at all even with the great price these kill the deal for me. JMO


The second hand jumping during chrono use is a good thing. You add the other 3 hands to get fractions of a second. A sweeping second hand would make reading it confusing. On a normal mechanical chronograph, you use the sweeping second hand to estimate 10ths of a second. That's not necessary with this watch.


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

Just realised why I took a shine to this BULOVA * PRECISIONIST* - Seiko Chronograph Perpetual SPC123P1

Real looker with Blue Hands.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Slickdeals just picked up the Bulova 96B183 deal. Anyone that wants it better grab it now before the ebay deal resellers figure out they can probably sell it for around $200 and buy it all up.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Trying to remind myself why I sold my Precisionist because that is an amazing deal.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Question for everyone: how many watches have you bought as a result of this thread? Don't be shy...you're amongst friends


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

cpl said:


> Question for everyone: how many watches have you bought as a result of this thread? Don't be shy...you're amongst friends


Not enough :-!


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

twity2000 said:


> BULOVA *BUL-96B183-SD PRECISIONIST
> *
> 
> Men's Precisionist Chrono Stainless Steel Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches
> ...


Damn had this in my cart ready to pull the trigger. Just wanted to check some reviews first.
When it came to confirming the order the price had suddenly increased to 179.99 before discounts. Guess I just missed that one by 10 minutes.

tried again and the link opens still showing $132. but when you get to the shopping cart it has increased


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

garf666 said:


> Damn had this in my cart ready to pull the trigger. Just wanted to check some reviews first.
> When it came to confirming the order the price had suddenly increased to 179.99 before discounts. Guess I just missed that one by 10 minutes.
> 
> tried again and the link opens still showing $132. but when you get to the shopping cart it has increased


I must have just hit it in time, my order shows it at the lower price. I wasn't going to buy another watch for awhile, but that really was a great deal.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> Slickdeals just picked up the Bulova 96B183 deal. Anyone that wants it better grab it now before the ebay deal resellers figure out they can probably sell it for around $200 and buy it all up.


Seriously? That would be a lot of work for little profit after eBay and Paypal take their cuts, reducing it to $170 at best.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

The fact they are store display and don't have a box ruin it for me...otherwise great deal


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Rado for $399

Rado Original Men's Automatic Watch - Slickdeals.net



















Images shamelessly stolen from another WUS member.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> Rado for $399
> 
> Rado Original Men's Automatic Watch - Slickdeals.net


I ordered the white version, and it should be here tomorrow. I think I prefer the white dial on this watch, but they both look great.


----------



## falcondrgn (Jun 18, 2013)

Think the deal is dead, showing 179.99 now.



cel4145 said:


> Slickdeals just picked up the Bulova 96B183 deal. Anyone that wants it better grab it now before the ebay deal resellers figure out they can probably sell it for around $200 and buy it all up.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> Seriously? That would be a lot of work for little profit after eBay and Paypal take their cuts, reducing it to $170 at best.


They do it for less. I frequently see it with another hobby of mine where the return is only $20 or $30, and you know where the product came from because it was a special order from the manufacturer by a specific vendor--not made for anyone else to sell.


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

Christopher Ward Autumn Clearance Event Preview. I'm not sure if I can link but I think all you have to do is sign up for newsletter to gain access. Half price on a lot of pieces.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Floydboy said:


> Christopher Ward Autumn Clearance Event Preview. I'm not sure if I can link but I think all you have to do is sign up for newsletter to gain access. Half price on a lot of pieces.


Fortunately, I like the 3 CW's I already have better than the ones in the sale. Pretty good deals though.


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Fortunately, I like the 3 CW's I already have better than the ones in the sale. Pretty good deals though.


Yea, I told myself I was off the homage kick but couldn't resist picking up one of the quartz C60's.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I can't find the link so would anyone be able to let me know if the C 60 Classic is on sale

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> I can't find the link so would anyone be able to let me know if the C 60 Classic is on sale
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


C60's on leather are on sale for USD 412, lots of different colours available.


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> I can't find the link so would anyone be able to let me know if the C 60 Classic is on sale
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


If you are referring to the C65 Classic, no they are not listed. Lots of C60 Trident Pro 600's and a couple of the Quartz version are listed though.


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

Floydboy said:


> Christopher Ward Autumn Clearance Event Preview. I'm not sure if I can link but I think all you have to do is sign up for newsletter to gain access. Half price on a lot of pieces.


Just bought a Trident 42 Quartz for $200. When you click the link, change the url from .com to .eu and you will get lower pricing.


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

thomasp said:


> Just bought a Trident 42 Quartz for $200. When you click the link, change the url from .com to .eu and you will get lower pricing.


I couldn't resist either at that price. Really wanted to jump on one of the C60 Pro GMT's but restrained myself.


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

Floydboy said:


> Yea, I told myself I was off the homage kick but couldn't resist picking up one of the quartz C60's.


We're the only quartz ones available to you the black face with blue bezel? They were the only ones available to me.


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

thomasp said:


> We're the only quartz ones available to you the black face with blue bezel? They were the only ones available to me.


Yes, that's all I saw. Must not have been a big seller. But I am fine with it.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Floydboy said:


> Christopher Ward Autumn Clearance Event Preview. I'm not sure if I can link but I think all you have to do is sign up for newsletter to gain access. Half price on a lot of pieces.


Arrrrgh! Must. Not. Buy. Another. GMT.

But it's sooooo pretty ...

I hate this thread.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Link please for cw sale


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Go!
Watch Sale - Christopher Ward

I bought the white/red GMT even though I was absolutely off the purchase wheel, too good to pass up.
The EU site never works for me for some reason, I bought from the UK one, still better than the US site.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

double post


----------



## Manchuri (Jul 8, 2014)

Floydboy said:


> Christopher Ward Autumn Clearance Event Preview. I'm not sure if I can link but I think all you have to do is sign up for newsletter to gain access. Half price on a lot of pieces.


Was in the market for a dressier watch so picked up the C9 Jumping Hour Mk 3 (white dial, black strap), and upgraded to alligator strap. Very excited for it, after a flurry of buying activity at the end of last year, this will be the first new acquisition in about 10 months


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Ignore. The currency changed and I didn't notice.


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

Manchuri said:


> Was in the market for a dressier watch so picked up the C9 Jumping Hour Mk 3 (white dial, black strap), and upgraded to alligator strap. Very excited for it, after a flurry of buying activity at the end of last year, this will be the first new acquisition in about 10 months


I hope you saw that the alligator straps were half off too. I would hate for you to pay full price.

Save Up To 80% on Watch Straps - Christopher Ward


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Rado Men's DiaStar QUARTZ Refrence #R18681113 for 265$ after applying coupon *"D2BDIASTAR265"
*Online price is 400$ plus or minus ~30$

*LINK HERE*


----------



## durhamcockney (Oct 18, 2015)

You buggers. Yes all of you.

I've already ordered 4 watches since I left home on Thursday now I'm seriously thinking about adding another one.

I might be single by the time I get home 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

blowfish89 said:


> Go!
> Watch Sale - Christopher Ward
> 
> I bought the white/red GMT even though I was absolutely off the purchase wheel, too good to pass up.
> The EU site never works for me for some reason, I bought from the UK one, still better than the US site.


Those are some dang good prices. $500 for the GMT is a friggin STEAL!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Quick, Chris Ward has a 50% off sale for newsletter members in the U.K. (I don't know about the U.S.) so get your skates on if you want one. Sticky's already been bashing his PayPal account.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

sticky said:


> Quick, Chris Ward has a 50% off sale for newsletter members in the U.K. (I don't know about the U.S.) so get your skates on if you want one. Sticky's already been bashing his PayPal account.


Good morning grandpa.


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

sticky said:


> Quick, Chris Ward has a 50% off sale for newsletter members in the U.K. (I don't know about the U.S.) so get your skates on if you want one. Sticky's already been bashing his PayPal account.


Psh, been there, done that.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Good morning grandpa.


That'll teach me to read a thread properly before I post. In my defence I had just bought a GMT so I was still giddy.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

durhamcockney said:


> You buggers. Yes all of you.
> 
> I've already ordered 4 watches since I left home on Thursday now I'm seriously thinking about adding another one.
> 
> I might be single by the time I get home


With that many watches on the way, I hope one was for SWMBO. Otherwise, you definitely will be getting in trouble (lol)


----------



## durhamcockney (Oct 18, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> With that many watches on the way, I hope one was for SWMBO. Otherwise, you definitely will be getting in trouble (lol)


Nah she's ok ill just buy her some more pandora crap haha

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Lightning deal: Amazon.com: Stuhrling Original Men's 669.04 Monaco Quartz Chronograph Rose Gold Brown Leather Watch


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Go!
> Watch Sale - Christopher Ward
> 
> I bought the white/red GMT even though I was absolutely off the purchase wheel, too good to pass up.
> The EU site never works for me for some reason, I bought from the UK one, still better than the US site.


I am insanely tempted by that white/red GMT.

And their sharp-looking jump-hour watches are $689. I've never seen them below $1,000 before.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I am insanely tempted by that white/red GMT.


Zoom in to see the detail on the dial.



















Really like the etched ceramic bezel.



















Don't mind me....just enabling....


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

I am torn between the black Rado I posted earlier and the CW thinline. Maybe I will just hold off on both since I in the past month I have acquired a Tag, 4 Invictas, an Eterna 1935 and a Seiko SARB.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> I am torn between the black Rado I posted earlier and the CW thinline. Maybe I will just hold off on both since I in the past month I have acquired a Tag, 4 Invictas, an Eterna 1935 and a Seiko SARB.


Get both and tell yourself you're done for the year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

duplicate, sorry.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Ack. I need to slow down. Keep trying to make bad jokes and responding to the wrong thread. Apologies.


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

Just got a C60 Trident for 352€ (which includes shipping) - should come to less than $390.










Better hurry, half the watches are already sold out.


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

duplicate


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

ColdCactus said:


> Just got a C60 Trident for 352€ (which includes shipping) - should come to less than $390.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did u get the price down to 352 euro? on the website it shows 405 euro on eu page. and $412 on usa website


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

VAT deducted for non-EU customers. 405 becomes 337.50 euros plus shipping.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

ColdCactus said:


> Just got a C60 Trident for 352€ (which includes shipping) - should come to less than $390.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that deal is so good, I'm tempted to buy another. The EU site wasn't working when I bought mine, so I had to pay the "exorbitant" USD price.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Really frustrating with that CW sale, that models showing as In Stock suddenly come up as Out Of Stock when you go to buy them.

I've been attempting to get one all day and haven't been able to successfully land one...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Really frustrating with that CW sale, that models showing as In Stock suddenly come up as Out Of Stock when you go to buy them.
> 
> I've been attempting to get one all day and haven't been able to successfully land one...


Yeah, neither the U.S. nor the British site were working for me when I at least tried to put a watch in the checkout bag. I took it as a sign.


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Go!
> Watch Sale - Christopher Ward
> 
> I bought the white/red GMT even though I was absolutely off the purchase wheel, too good to pass up.
> The EU site never works for me for some reason, I bought from the UK one, still better than the US site.


Good thing there isnt a black on black bezel diver on the list. Ive been trying to save for a SARB033 since I need a black dial watch, but the black dial C3 is very interesting with that price.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Yeah, neither the U.S. nor the British site were working for me when I at least tried to put a watch in the checkout bag. I took it as a sign.


The frustrating bit is that I've been trying to do so since literally 90 minutes after the email first came out.

And they STILL show as In Stock until you try to buy them.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

I think it's time for some of you to just let go. Lol.

I've been trying to talk myself into one but they just don't do it for me. I think it's the CW logo text honestly. Oh well, I'm up to three on the week already. My excuse is yesterday was my birthday and tomorrow my first child will be born. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

There is another thread about the CW autumn sale in the Public Forums area. Maybe someone there has insight into the purchasing problem.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> The frustrating bit is that I've been trying to do so since literally 90 minutes after the email first came out.
> 
> And they STILL show as In Stock until you try to buy them.


Yes, CW's web shop software does not remove the sold items automatically until you try to add to cart. They do it manually, and it is after hours now.


----------



## cba191 (May 3, 2014)

Good thing they don't have the orange bezel. My Damasko fund is still safe. Now, if only they would do something similar....


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Amazon lightning deals shows the AVI-8 Lancaster going back on sale at 0730 CDT (0830 EDT/0530 PDT) for prime members and 30 minutes later for non-Prime members. I know some folks were sad they missed out on that, but I don't know what the price will be. 

Also the same Deep Blue diver that has been on sale recently has the orange variant going on sale at the same time and the Orient Capital (quartz, Bambino-like) is also going on sale. No idea if any of those are going to be worthwhile, but at least a heads up since it's early... 

I think all of these will ALSO take the watch20off code, so be sure to try that.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

My Lancaster already arrived. For those interested, the band is much lighter than pictured.










Fit on my 6.75" wrist...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I think it's time for some of you to just let go. Lol.
> 
> I've been trying to talk myself into one but they just don't do it for me. I think it's the CW logo text honestly. Oh well, I'm up to three on the week already. My excuse is yesterday was my birthday and tomorrow my first child will be born.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


_*Not watch related~*_

Congratulations on becoming a father. Wish you the best.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> Amazon lightning deals shows the AVI-8 Lancaster going back on sale at 0730 CDT (0830 EDT/0530 PDT) for prime members and 30 minutes later for non-Prime members. I know some folks were sad they missed out on that, but I don't know what the price will be.
> 
> Also the same Deep Blue diver that has been on sale recently has the orange variant going on sale at the same time and the Orient Capital (quartz, Bambino-like) is also going on sale. No idea if any of those are going to be worthwhile, but at least a heads up since it's early...
> 
> I think all of these will ALSO take the watch20off code, so be sure to try that.


tempted by this as a grew up a few miles from Lancaster. must resist


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

Word of warning to anyone wanting the Seiko Cocktail Time SARB065 from massdrop for $325--they are sold out. Providing this info as a courtesy, since massdrop forces you to create an account and give them your email address just to see if the item is in stock! I'll jump through a few hoops to save some $$ but I really don't care for their business model. Plus I can't even see what the price is/was or if they charge shipping. It's all very opaque.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> The frustrating bit is that I've been trying to do so since literally 90 minutes after the email first came out.
> 
> And they STILL show as In Stock until you try to buy them.


If you use mobile site, out of stock items will not have buy button

http://www.christopherward.com/mobile/autumn-event/menswatches50.html


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

taike said:


> If you use mobile site, out of stock items will not have buy button
> 
> Mens Watches - 50% Clearance


Luckily for my bank balance the Blue Strap 42mm C60 is out of stock


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Casio WS220-1A Tough Solar 100M WR for *22$ *w/ free shipping *[today only]* in blingdaily... Next cheapest price is +30$

It has 4.5/5 voting in amazon with +170 votes

*LINK HERE*


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

double post


----------



## adrian_nwb (Sep 10, 2015)

For the Eurofellas:

Casio MTD 1053D - 38/40 Euros (Retail 65-75 Euros)

CASIO Collection MTD-1053D-1AVES - Reloj de caballero de cuarzo, correa de acero inoxidable color plata: Amazon.es: Relojes


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Happy I didn't see this! Saved my wallet a lot of trouble!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

Here's one for my fellow Canucks. There is a nice Seiko solar, military style watch SNE329 for 99$ CDN on Amazon.ca. It is sold by Amazon itself too, so no bad surprise there!!

S.

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00I1KSQ6Q/ref=pe_443650_153924950_em_1p_0_ti


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Not sure if anyone posted this. I got an email from chinesewatch.net about a limited restock of the seagull seamaster, 5 blue and 5 white.

Sea Master_White_SPECIAL OFFER_CHINESE WATCH


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Jomashop has some deals on Oris models and Hamilton Pan Europ:

Oris:
Oris Watches - Jomashop

Classic Oris Date for 575:
Oris Classic Date Automatic Black DIal Steel Men's Watch 01 733 7594 4094 07 5 20 11 - Classic - Oris - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

Hamilton Pan Europ for 750:
Hamilton Pan Europ Day-Date Navy Blue Dial Automatic Men's Watch H35405741 - Hamilton - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Prime Deal $120 for Deep Blue Sea Quest in Orange after coupon


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Lightning deal: Amazon.com: August Steiner Men's AS8169BU Analog Display Japanese Quartz Silver Watch


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Link? Coupon code?



Totoro66 said:


> Prime Deal $120 for Deep Blue Sea Quest in Orange after coupon


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

footie said:


> Link? Coupon code?


Click Today's Deal, then Lightning Deals, and then Men's Watches. Use the watch20off code. And do it quickly... may be sold out within the hour.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

skriefal said:


> Click Today's Deal, then Lightning Deals, and then Men's Watches. Use the watch20off code. And do it quickly... may be sold out within the hour.


Not sure why it was so hard for you to do this but since we are here to help others, this is the link Skriefal refused to provide:

Amazon.com: Deep Blue Unisex SQ1ORG Analog Display Quartz Black Watch: Watches


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Keeper of Time said:


> Not sure why it was so hard for you to do this but since we are here to help others, this is the link Skriefal refused to provide:
> 
> Amazon.com: Deep Blue Unisex SQ1ORG Analog Display Quartz Black Watch: Watches


Not nearly as good a deal as the other lightning deal for the blue dial model at $120.

Jomashop has better prices on the Sea Quest this month than that at $150:

Jomashop - Search

EDIT: Nevermind. I see it's coming at $120 in the cart even though it's showing $180 on the screen to me on the product page.


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

Keeper of Time said:


> Not sure why it was so hard for you to do this but since we are here to help others, this is the link Skriefal refused to provide:


Wow... bad mood today? It's called being in a hurry (to leave for work), and being able to type much faster (yep, really) than going back to Amazon to get the link.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

So digging further into the Deep Blue Sea Quest models on Amazon, the blue dial is sold out. And then all of the other dial colors except for black are down to 2 or 3 in Amazon's inventory. Looks like they might be trying to sell out the model line. Since I'd rather have the black dial than orange, I'm going to bet that they might put it on lightning deal in the next couple of days.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> So digging further into the Deep Blue Sea Quest models on Amazon, the blue dial is sold out. And then all of the other dial colors except for black are down to 2 or 3 in Amazon's inventory. Looks like they might be trying to sell out the model line. Since I'd rather have the black dial than orange, I'm going to bet that they might put it on lightning deal in the next couple of days.


 They already did the black one.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> They already did the black one.


But it's the only one that doesn't have an inventory limit notice. Might come up again.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

arislan said:


> Not sure if anyone posted this. I got an email from chinesewatch.net about a limited restock of the seagull seamaster, 5 blue and 5 white.
> 
> Sea Master_White_SPECIAL OFFER_CHINESE WATCH
> 
> View attachment 5815634


This is awesome. Been hoping for these to come back in stock. Ordered a white one!


----------



## spacemanvt (Apr 15, 2014)

Orient Bambino v3

Huckberry is currently having a sale (in all colors) and I was able to get it for $89 bucks shipped.
https://huckberry.com/store/orient-u...878-bambino-v3

The way to get it down to that price is:
- the sale price is $124
- coupon code DAPPERED20 (for new members only) for 20% off your first purchase
- Use a referral code to get a $10 credit on your first purchase, here is mine: ( http://fbuy.me/c1RvA )
Total Price: $89

Great deal, Hope this helps somebody! 
If I am not allowed to put a referral link then let me know, thanks!


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> But it's the only one that doesn't have an inventory limit notice. Might come up again.


I'd like to have the black one as well. I don't think I noticed the post in the thread until the blue one came around. Maybe it will indeed come up again.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Does someone have the link to the 20% off selection on Amazon again, typically I can either find the link on Amazon directly or can manage to pull it from the thread but I have looked both places without nailing it down. Thanks!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

ChronoTraveler said:


> Jomashop has some deals on Oris models and Hamilton Pan Europ:
> 
> Oris:
> Oris Watches - Jomashop
> ...


Don't know about joma, but a fellow in the Hamilton forum found the same deal last week on Amazon. It didn't come with the NATO band or the strap tool and it doesn't obviously have the Hamilton official warranty! Ymmv


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

adrian_nwb said:


> For the Eurofellas:
> 
> Casio MTD 1053D - 38/40 Euros (Retail 65-75 Euros)
> 
> CASIO Collection MTD-1053D-1AVES - Reloj de caballero de cuarzo, correa de acero inoxidable color plata: Amazon.es: Relojes


Bought one about 10 years ago, still looks good today, I wear it with a ducal stripe NATO strap and it gets good comments.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Totoro66 said:


> Prime Deal $120 for Deep Blue Sea Quest in Orange after coupon


Very tempted but already own this Seiko. Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SRP315 "Classic" Stainless Steel Automatic Divers Watch: Seiko: Watches

If it was different color, would have pulled the trigger by now, still thinking for this one!!


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

spacemanvt said:


> - Use a referral code to get a $10 credit on your first purchase, here is mine: ( http://fbuy.me/c1RvA )


Uh ohhh, here we go again!

I would remove the referral link before the werewolves come out and get you.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

If it SAVES ten bucks for the one who buys as well I don't see why not. 
On other forums the "rule" is that the first one who purchases via the referral code will then reply and post his, so the next buyer helps the previous one. 
I think that's a great way to go about it.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Invicta Men's 17720 Specialty Analog Display Japanese Quartz Two Tone Watch $34 after coupon on Amazon.


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

spacemanvt said:


> Orient Bambino v3
> 
> Huckberry is currently having a sale (in all colors) and I was able to get it for $89 bucks shipped.
> https://huckberry.com/store/orient-u...878-bambino-v3
> ...


Thanks buddy! I just ordered all three colours for 289.95! Wooo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ELCID86 (Jun 27, 2015)

mikekol said:


> Good thing there isnt a black on black bezel diver on the list.


+1

Thumbs, iPhone, TaT.


----------



## jnbr19867 (Jun 11, 2009)

https://jet.com/ for 1st time buyer/purchase is offering 25% off with *coupon code YAHOO25* on all orders up to $50 off max. Also free shipping on orders over $35.00.

I looked and these are just some of the brands i searched for which they have some pretty popular watch models currently: *Invicta, Bulova, Seiko, Wenger, Victorinox, etc... *Invicta automatic divers are very well priced after the coupon code is applied, For example Invicta 9403 selling for $86.68 minus the 25% brought my order down to *$65.01* plus free shipping.









Here is a link to the Invicta automatic divers they have...https://jet.com/search?term=invicta diver automatic

*Another good deal after 25% off would be the 9937 Limited Edition model with Selita SW200 26j Swiss movement and sapphire glass, *$248.49 with free shipping*. Currently selling for $324.00 on Amazon or approx. $312.00 on Ebay.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> I am torn between the black Rado I posted earlier and the CW thinline. Maybe I will just hold off on both since I in the past month I have acquired a Tag, 4 Invictas, an Eterna 1935 and a Seiko SARB.


If you like the style of the Rado, it's very nice. Definitely a steal at $375. Great packaging, solid feel, and wears bigger than 38mm. I would have guessed it's at least 40mm.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Another Joma special. EMAILSEIKO35 puts either at $89.99

*SNDC33*

Seiko Chronograph Black Dial Black Leather Men's Watch SNDC33 - Stainless Steel - Seiko - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

*SNDC31*

Seiko Chronograph Beige Dial Brown Leather Men's Watch SNDC31 - Solar Chronograph - Seiko - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

spacemanvt said:


> Orient Bambino v3
> 
> Huckberry is currently having a sale (in all colors) and I was able to get it for $89 bucks shipped.
> https://huckberry.com/store/orient-u...878-bambino-v3
> ...


Thanks for the deal.
Does anybody know how to check coupon code validity without having to give them credit card info?
Want to check if it'd apply on the Mako USA watch, but their shopping cart needs visa info before being able to put coupon.


----------



## spacemanvt (Apr 15, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> Thanks for the deal.
> Does anybody know how to check coupon code validity without having to give them credit card info?
> Want to check if it'd apply on the Mako USA watch, but their shopping cart needs visa info before being able to put coupon.


Click on your shopping basket.. Can put it in there I think....

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Just got this Tisell diver last week. 40mm on 7-7.25" wrist
$180 Ceramic bezel, solid link with 9015 Miyo. absolutely stunning!
lume could use some improvement, then again so does most of my other watches.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

I apologize if this violates some type of rule but I couldn't get the $10 referral credit to apply to my purchase. Does that mean it has already been redeemed?



thomasp said:


> Uh ohhh, here we go again!
> 
> I would remove the referral link before the werewolves come out and get you.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

spacemanvt said:


> Click on your shopping basket.. Can put it in there I think....
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Doesn't work. 
Can't put coupon in cart.. You have to give them address and visa and what not just to reach the coupon placement.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

uyebsk said:


> Just got this Tisell diver last week. 40mm on 7-7.25" wrist
> $180 Ceramic bezel, solid link with 9015 Miyo. absolutely stunning!
> lume could use some improvement, then again so does most of my other watches.
> 
> ...


Very handsome ETCHED ceramic bezel! The least expensive watch I have seen one on yet.


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Thanks for the deal.
> Does anybody know how to check coupon code validity without having to give them credit card info?
> Want to check if it'd apply on the Mako USA watch, but their shopping cart needs visa info before being able to put coupon.


Doesn't work with Mako USA alone. However, the 20% coupon oddly worked when I added a Bambino V3. 20% was taken off for not only the Bambino, but both watches. Maybe there's some fine print with the DAPPERED20 coupon code, but I haven't checked.

I REALLY want a white dial Mako USA and a blue Bambino V3, but I gotta slow down on these watch purchases, haha. I picked up a blue Orient Ray in July, an Orient Explorer in August, and then an Orient Journeyman worldtimer earlier this month. That's pleeeenty for now. I've clearly become an Orient fanatic. I'll get the others eventually.

Edit: Just as a test, I placed two Mako USA watches in the cart. Coupon code didn't work then. Makes me wonder if the coupon should work at all for the Mako USAs. If it isn't supposed to work though, it seems to when you add another watch to your cart that isn't a Mako USA... or maybe it's a veiled method for driving sales of models aside from the Mako USA.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

arislan said:


> Not sure if anyone posted this. I got an email from chinesewatch.net about a limited restock of the seagull seamaster, 5 blue and 5 white.
> 
> Sea Master_White_SPECIAL OFFER_CHINESE WATCH
> 
> View attachment 5815634


Just ordered the White...

Ita


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Orient USA, I thought was not running any sales on their MAKO USA



norsairius said:


> Doesn't work with Mako USA alone. However, the 20% coupon oddly worked when I added a Bambino V3. 20% was taken off for not only the Bambino, but both watches. Maybe there's some fine print with the DAPPERED20 coupon code, but I haven't checked.
> 
> I REALLY want a white dial Mako USA and a blue Bambino V3, but I gotta slow down on these watch purchases, haha. I picked up a blue Orient Ray in July, an Orient Explorer in August, and then an Orient Journeyman worldtimer earlier this month. That's pleeeenty for now. I've clearly become an Orient fanatic. I'll get the others eventually.
> 
> Edit: Just as a test, I placed two Mako USA watches in the cart. Coupon code didn't work then. Makes me wonder if the coupon should work at all for the Mako USAs. If it isn't supposed to work though, it seems to when you add another watch to your cart that isn't a Mako USA... or maybe it's a veiled method for driving sales of models aside from the Mako USA.


----------



## Desirider (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks jnbr!

I got a spare SKX007 with the code YAHOO25 on jet.com. $114 shipped. You get a small credit for waiving free returns

Cheers!!



jnbr19867 said:


> https://jet.com/ for 1st time buyer/purchase is offering 25% off with *coupon code YAHOO25* on all orders up to $50 off max. Also free shipping on orders over $35.00.
> 
> I looked and these are just some of the brands i searched for which they have some pretty popular watch models currently: *Invicta, Bulova, Seiko, Wenger, Victorinox, etc... *Invicta automatic divers are very well priced after the coupon code is applied, For example Invicta 9403 selling for $86.68 minus the 25% brought my order down to *$65.01* plus free shipping.
> 
> ...


----------



## Desirider (Aug 27, 2015)

Tisell diver price has gone up. Funny, the web page shows retail price as $190 and the discounted price as $195. I think it is still worth it.



uyebsk said:


> Just got this Tisell diver last week. 40mm on 7-7.25" wrist
> $180 Ceramic bezel, solid link with 9015 Miyo. absolutely stunning!
> lume could use some improvement, then again so does most of my other watches.
> 
> ...


----------



## brad13456 (Apr 12, 2012)

uyebsk said:


> Just got this Tisell diver last week. 40mm on 7-7.25" wrist
> $180 Ceramic bezel, solid link with 9015 Miyo. absolutely stunning!
> lume could use some improvement, then again so does most of my other watches.
> 
> ...


Any chance for a lume shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

brad13456 said:


> Any chance for a lume shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


















Here's one after charging with a flashlight. It fades quickly but is evenly applied and has nice white color in daylight. What a good looking watch, the bezel is exceptional.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Desirider said:


> Thanks jnbr!
> 
> I got a spare SKX007 with the code YAHOO25 on jet.com. $114 shipped. You get a small credit for waiving free returns
> 
> Cheers!!


Thanks for mentioning this. Great deals.

SNZH53K < $100 with this discount: https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Mens-...omatic-Watch/802f091f38904e4bba2fe317e52c4a51

SRP311K < $150: https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Mens-...omatic-Watch/1c49164b73c44798a81cfa2bbb3e3630

Bulova 98B204 white dial chronograph dive style ~ $90: https://jet.com/product/Bulova-Mens...Watch-98B204/2ea7ae0d6f1548bb8823afa26f57fc6a

Bulova 96B159 blue dial precisionist for $125 https://jet.com/product/Bulova-Mens...-42mm-96B159/8f728bf3f4f349fc865f3f316efc23c6

But no SKX007K2, which is what I really wanted


----------



## CaliNawlins (May 24, 2015)

cyberpunks2000 said:


> Word of warning to anyone wanting the Seiko Cocktail Time SARB065 from massdrop for $325--they are sold out. Providing this info as a courtesy, since massdrop forces you to create an account and give them your email address just to see if the item is in stock! I'll jump through a few hoops to save some $$ but I really don't care for their business model. Plus I can't even see what the price is/was or if they charge shipping. It's all very opaque.


Massdrop is not opaque. I sat out the first SARB065 Cocktail Time drop I saw there and took the time to read its related discussion thread. Members (folks who signed up via email or Facebook) can ask questions without committing to being a part of a drop. I had concerns about returns, taxes and shipping costs, so I held off to do some research.

You can clearly see the price points of the offering and how much time you have left as well as how many units have been requested. If you want to know the total price, just add yourself to the drop. That's what I did for the most recent SARB065 Massdrop. Once I realized they'd charge sales tax due to my location, I used an alternate shipping address. My total was $332 and some change - a real deal for me in the USA. If you have to pay sales tax, there's no real advantage over buying from AMZN.

They do charge sales tax if you live in CA or NJ. The shipping charge for my sales-tax-free location was about $8.

It is a popular product. They started this current drop only a few days after the one I sat out had its orders delivered. If they keep it up, expect another SARB065 Massdrop in late Nov. or early Dec.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Wolf Jigsaw Grandfather Mini Clock for $23 after coupon

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FPCINZC


Save 20% each on Take 20% Off Select Watches offered by Amazon.com when you purchase 1 or more. Enter code WATCH20OFF at checkout. Here's how (restrictions apply)
Order Summary
Items:$28.73Shipping & handling:$0.0020% Off Watches:-$5.75[HR][/HR]Total before tax:$22.98


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Amongst the many others, another AVI-8 up on Lightning Deal today.

AVI-8 Men's AV-4020-08 Lancaster Bomber Analog Display Japanese Quartz Brown Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VBNKLX6/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_awHmwbWRKXMDK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Horween 20mm leather band for $27
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QLH6GSQ

*Order Summary*

Item(s) Subtotal:

$34.37

Shipping & Handling:

$0.00

20% Off Watches:

-$6.87


Total before tax:

$27.50


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Inventory Adjusters has the Tissot Ballade III, model T97.1.483.51, for $310. That seems to be $80+ better than everybody else. Sharp-looking, automatic dresser.

Tissot Ballade III Mens Black Dial Stl Steel Swiss Automatic Watch T97.1.483.51 - Inventory Adjusters


----------



## RFMan (Oct 4, 2015)

Limited selection (appealing to me at the moment) at jet.com, but that YAHOO25 got me a Seiko SNK803 for $39.49 shipped. Outstanding! I mean, you HAVE to give the SNK80x series a go at that price...


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

RFMan said:


> Limited selection (appealing to me at the moment) at jet.com, but that YAHOO25 got me a Seiko SNK803 for $39.49 shipped. Outstanding! I mean, you HAVE to give the SNK80x series a go at that price...


SKX009K2 is $124.22 with YAHOO25


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Lightening deals that are currently available:
*1*. Amazon.com: Invicta Men's 17112 Subaqua Analog Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch
*2*. Amazon.com: Invicta Men's Excursion 15330

I like the first one:


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

RFMan said:


> Limited selection (appealing to me at the moment) at jet.com, but that YAHOO25 got me a Seiko SNK803 for $39.49 shipped. Outstanding! I mean, you HAVE to give the SNK80x series a go at that price...


+1

And the Seiko SNZG15 field watch which is $73, which is an amazing price.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Oh snap! Now I have to get an skx009 and put a buble boy sapphire on it as well as a night blue bezel insert


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

It's coming up at $43.59 for me.

How did you get the $34.37 price?



Totoro66 said:


> Horween 20mm leather band for $27
> Amazon.com: Hadley-Roma MS2052RC 200 20.0mm Dark Brown Horween Shell Cordovan Leather Watch Strap: Watches
> 
> *Order Summary*
> ...


----------



## titov (Sep 7, 2009)

Torgoen offer a Halloween discount at their page.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

YellowBullet said:


> It's coming up at $43.59 for me.
> 
> How did you get the $34.37 price?


I bought it before the price went up.


----------



## RFMan (Oct 4, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> +1
> 
> And the Seiko SNZG15 field watch which is $73, which is an amazing price.


Yep. Believe me, I waffled back and forth for quite a while between SNZG15 and SNK809. I already have a black dial 40mm chrono (my sweet spot size-wise), and I'm thinking about trying the SNZG13 which is the SNZG15 on a bracelet. But I also wanted to try the 803 with the tan face and strap, and it's the cheapest one, so...click  I don't have a 42mm watch, so it's toss-up for me between SNKxxx and SNZGxx for size; I don't know how these look on me. But at <$40, heck, it can be a real beater or get sold if it doesn't work out.

It's a great coupon code, no matter what you snag!


----------



## scufutz (Jun 21, 2014)

In the spanish forum i sow this and when to order they are off 
Sorry

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## hydrate (Aug 11, 2015)

scufutz said:


> View attachment 5832826
> In the spanish forum i sow this and when to order they are off Sorry Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 Damn, didn't make it in time.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Another "solid" Jet.com deal; Glycine Incursore for $529 after 20NOW coupon code: https://jet.com/product/Glycine-Inc...Dial-Calenda/6072c76016aa4d82bbe0fdabc3530932


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

scufutz said:


> View attachment 5832826
> 
> In the spanish forum i sow this and when to order they are off
> Sorry
> ...


Tried getting that 10 EUR G-SHOCK... Everything goes great, but after you choose visa card I get an error saying it's not available from the seller.
Thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## scufutz (Jun 21, 2014)

Lets hope that the seller drink his coffer and will update his stoke soon . Becouse the item its listed but not able to purchase. . Odd

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

May be one of those deals that are actually an error and you later receive a canceling email (nevertheless the watch is on my basket!).


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Touch of Modern is listing a sale for Eterna watches, including this KonTiki for only $669!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

yoginasser said:


> Touch of Modern is listing a sale for Eterna watches, including this KonTiki for only $669!
> 
> View attachment 5833642


That one with the bracelet is sold out, but black/orange is $639, competitive with some pre-owned currently on eBay.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SRP607 on bracelet for $139 at Amazon, automatic with hacking and Day & Date. These are big at 44mm. This price is a recent low but I was able to get the blue version SRP605 on rubber strap new for $108 over this past summer.


----------



## 8gent (Oct 27, 2015)

uyebsk said:


> Just got this Tisell diver last week. 40mm on 7-7.25" wrist
> $180 Ceramic bezel, solid link with 9015 Miyo. absolutely stunning!
> lume could use some improvement, then again so does most of my other watches.
> 
> ...


Looks quite good from the pictures. In hand, how is the quality of the watch and timekeeping? Did you purchase from their website directly? How was the purchase process and turnaround time to delivery? How was it delivered? Local post or courier? Thanks!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

8gent said:


> Looks quite good from the pictures. In hand, how is the quality of the watch and timekeeping? Did you purchase from their website directly? How was the purchase process and turnaround time to delivery? How was it delivered? Local post or courier? Thanks!


Price has gone up to $195. Is one of the few homages with an etched ceramic bezel.

Movement is Miyota 9015, hi-beat at 28,800 beats per hour, has been very reliable and accurate in other brands in my experience. Actually like it better than the ETA2824 because it can be hand-wound without issues, unlike the ETA.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> SRP607 on bracelet for $139 at Amazon, automatic with hacking and Day & Date. These are big at 44mm. This price is a recent low but I was able to get the blue version SRP605 on rubber strap new for $108 over this past summer.


$137.61 at jet.com
$103.20 after YAHOO25 for first time buyers. No sales tax.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

taike said:


> $137.61 at jet.com
> $103.20 after YAHOO25 for first time buyers. No sales tax.


Post a link, please. Thx.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Post a link, please. Thx.


https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Mens-...omatic-Watch/9bd9a0ad2eca4e95b5c9a19a6126ffb5


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

yoginasser said:


> Touch of Modern is listing a sale for Eterna watches, including this KonTiki for only $669!
> 
> View attachment 5833642


Damn, sold out quick! This was on my list too. There is always next time :/...Thanks for heads up.


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Price has gone up to $195. Is one of the few homages with an etched ceramic bezel.
> 
> Movement is Miyota 9015, hi-beat at 28,800 beats per hour, has been very reliable and accurate in other brands in my experience. Actually like it better than the ETA2824 because it can be hand-wound without issues, unlike the ETA.


ETA 2824-2 can be hand wound without issue... from my experience.


----------



## greggers (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks guys. Just picked up a skx007 on rubber for $115 from jet.com with the YAHOO25 code. Cheapest I have ever seen it!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Timex #T499259J in Amazon for *22$ *right now
Priced +35$ everywhere else.
If you want it, act quick. You know how Amazon pricing fluctuates.

Link to Amazon


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ColdCactus said:


> ETA 2824-2 can be hand wound without issue... from my experience.


Hand winding a 2824 movement has definitely caught the attention of many owners.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/eta-2824-winding-issue-2322506.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/f6-2824-handwinding-thread-866942.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/eta-2824-2-winding-question-847082.html


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Just wanna show you guys that Not Every "_Deal_" you see around is a real deal.
This Citizen World Time AT9016-56H came up in one of my deal feeds as a "sweet price" directing to some eBay seller's page.. It's selling there *like hot cakes *for 310$ because that deal feed *said so*..
So I googled to confirm if it's really a good price, and voila~~~ *Two other sellers *have it for 60$ less! At *250$*

Seller #1 Link
Seller #2 Link

*Again --- Not every deal you see in your deal supplier is real. Always do your research first.*


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Massdrop has the Enclave watch in black dial and white dial for $82.13 shipped:

















I really like the clean look of that white dial.

Tried searching WS, but didn't find anything about them. Specs are 40mm, sapphire crystal, 7mm thin, water resistant to five atmospheres, and Swiss Ronda 774 quartz movement.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

SRP701 $133 on Massdrop


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Hand winding a 2824 movement has definitely caught the attention of many owners.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/eta-2824-winding-issue-2322506.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links, interesting.

My telephone has a first name, it's S-A-M-S-U-N-G. My telephone has a second name, it's 
S-M-G-9-2-0


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Totoro66 said:


> SRP701 $133 on Massdrop


Above the word -Automatic - add 'Grand Seiko' and that same watch becomes $*4*133 

_Ignore the crappy edited pic.. but you get the drift!_


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> SRP701 $133 on Massdrop


That is beautiful. Crazy price for a hacking GS lookalike.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Totoro66 said:


> SRP701 $133 on Massdrop


Its got total 4 models in this list .. https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-conceptual-srp-dress-watch


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Less than half the price of sarb and I'm not sure if 6r15, SEL, and sapphire are worth the difference. Lucky for me I just got the Tisell Bauhaus otherwise I probably would have bought this one on sight. 

$124 unlocked now, too

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

What a deal. It is 42mm though, which seems a bit too large for this type of watch. I'm just such a sucker for a beautiful textured dial.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Last thing I need is another watch, but this was only $799 net. That's the lowest I've ever seen a 7751 watch.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Perdendosi said:


> What a deal. It is 42mm though, which seems a bit too large for this type of watch.


Yeah, that is what put me off. Otherwise I would be all over this. 40mm would be my max for a dress watch.


----------



## twity2000 (Dec 5, 2014)

Please. Link?



RyanD said:


> Last thing I need is another watch, but this was only $799 net. That's the lowest I've ever seen a 7751 watch.
> 
> View attachment 5841370


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Maxy said:


> Above the word -Automatic - add 'Grand Seiko' and that same watch becomes $*4*133
> 
> _Ignore the crappy edited pic.. but you get the drift!_


+1


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

twity2000 said:


> Please. Link?


Touchofmodern.com

Registration required. I'd be all over it if I didn't have to pay sales tax.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation has the Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS Chronograph (quartz), model 241434, for $199. That's at least $58 better than everybody else.

My experience with a Victorinox Maverick dual-time quartz model has been very pleasant. It's really well put together. And this is unquestionably a gorgeous watch. To get it at a price that starts with a "1" is suprising.

Swiss Army Maverick GS Chronograph Mens Watch Model: 241434


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> +1


Mine arrived yesterday. It's so nice that I ordered the black one from Massdrop.


----------



## Deli88 (Oct 27, 2015)

gliderbee said:


> Mine arrived yesterday. It's so nice that I ordered the black one from Massdrop.
> 
> Can you tell me which model it is that you purchased from Massdrop? I can't tell from the picture?


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

Deli88 said:


> gliderbee said:
> 
> 
> > Mine arrived yesterday. It's so nice that I ordered the black one from Massdrop.
> ...


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gemnation has the Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS Chronograph (quartz), model 241434, for $199. That's at least $58 better than everybody else.
> 
> My experience with a Victorinox Maverick dual-time quartz model has been very pleasant. It's really well put together. And this is unquestionably a gorgeous watch. To get it at a price that starts with a "1" is suprising.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the deal.
As a consumer, I like to think it's 200$ minus a dollar, not a 100$ plus change, regardless of how cheap it is.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

gliderbee said:


> Mine arrived yesterday. It's so nice that I ordered the black one from Massdrop.


How's the warranty work on MassDrop and just for fun how would you compare this to the Seiko 5 (like the SNK805 or so)?


----------



## senorsmog (Sep 1, 2015)

i passed on the massdrop cocktail time for now but not this. i just can't decide between the srp701 white or srp703 black.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

senorsmog said:


> i passed on the massdrop cocktail time for now but not this. i just can't decide between the srp701 white or srp703 black.


I'm thinking about the SRP 705 myself.... I want a new mechanical movement and the touch of gold is nice! FYI: The date window makes this not a dress watch but I'm the guy who finds a way to break that rule everytime (I've worn G-Shocks before because I genuinely disagree w/ it, and the fact that so many people bring phones instead but I can't have a date window on my watch, preposterous!)


----------



## Deli88 (Oct 27, 2015)

Is there a reason why you passed on the massdrop cocktail time? I am waiting for it to get on massdrop again since there are a lot of request to bring it back, do you think there's much difference between SRP701 and the Cocktail Time piece?


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

gliderbee said:


> Deli88 said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered the black one (SRP703) from Massdrop, but in the pictures is the SRP 701 I bought from Dutyfreeisland.
> ...


----------



## senorsmog (Sep 1, 2015)

oh i'm getting the cocktail time eventually, but with CA taxes it's not too different from elsewhere pricewise, i think. it's gorgeous.


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

Isn't it $919?


RyanD said:


> Last thing I need is another watch, but this was only $799 net. That's the lowest I've ever seen a 7751 watch.
> 
> View attachment 5841370


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

boonh said:


> Isn't it $919?


Nope.


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Nope.


You got some promo codes? Otherwise I'm confused.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> gliderbee said:
> 
> 
> > Is the bracelet end links solid of hollow? Sorry, I just couldn't find an answer anywhere.
> ...


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> How's the warranty work on MassDrop and just for fun how would you compare this to the Seiko 5 (like the SNK805 or so)?


I think Massdrop has a two - year warranty but it's not mentioned this time and I never needed it before (touching wood). I'll put it next to my little Seiko 5 tomorrow.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Timex IQ Fly-Back Chronograph Black Dial Black PVD Stainless Steel Mens Watch T2N500








Sale Price: $84.99 
http://www.jomadeals.com/


I've never used nor know anything about this website. I randomly stumbled across it. Not even sure if it's a good deal or not.


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

Deli88 said:


> Is there a reason why you passed on the massdrop cocktail time? I am waiting for it to get on massdrop again since there are a lot of request to bring it back, do you think there's much difference between SRP701 and the Cocktail Time piece?


Me too, I considered the Coctail Time on Massdrop, but it can be had on Rakuten for the same price, so I just waited for another opportunity.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

ordered the 701 and the blk version ... and the snzf's from the previous drops should be here mon ...this is too exciting


----------



## senorsmog (Sep 1, 2015)

701 white on the way. should look pretty good with a decent black strap.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

New 20% off promo in Amazon w/ coupon *20VETERANS*

*LINK HERE*

Let's try to find some deals, shall we?


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> New 20% off promo in Amazon w/ coupon *20VETERANS*
> 
> *LINK HERE*
> 
> Let's try to find some deals, shall we?


I've taken a quick pass, and it looks like exactly the same stuff with the same discount (or "discount" in the case of models where they jacked up the price first) as the last sale. So the same bargains are still out there, but I didn't see anything obvious to shout about...


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

i can concur .... on that with oversteer


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Bulova Accutron with Vajoux 7750 for $441*

TheWatchery.com has the Accutron 63C106 for $441 after coupon. 
10% off w/ coupon code *SDACCBULOVA10. *That should be the lowest price on that movement in a while.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> I've taken a quick pass, and it looks like exactly the same stuff with the same discount (or "discount" in the case of models where they jacked up the price first) as the last sale. So the same bargains are still out there, but I didn't see anything obvious to shout about...


Same here... However, I'm starting _again _to argue with myself if that Momentum Lume Dial is worth my *1 watch per month *bullet.. Never wore bigger than 42mm, but it's titanium, so it oughta feel light. Hmmm..


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> New 20% off promo in Amazon w/ coupon *20VETERANS*
> 
> *LINK HERE*
> 
> Let's try to find some deals, shall we?


Looks like it brings the price of an Orient Mako down to $114, which is pretty dang good! Looks like it works on the blue, black, and "Pepsi" model. Granted, depending on which state you live in, you'll pay tax (unless they've since rolled it out nation-wide, I have no idea) which will bring the cost up. Cheapest I could find online for a Mako w/steel band though is about $135 elsewhere.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

norsairius said:


> Looks like it brings the price of an Orient Mako down to $114, which is pretty dang good! Looks like it works on the blue, black, and "Pepsi" model. Granted, depending on which state you live in, you'll pay tax (unless they've since rolled it out nation-wide, I have no idea) which will bring the cost up. Cheapest I could find online for a Mako w/steel band though is about $135 elsewhere.


It's *good* but it's not historic. These guys have held pretty steady with pricing *recently* but that may be just the calm before Black Friday. If you look at historic pricing (just picking the black Mako on steel as one example) you see that the price jumps all over like crazy: Orient Men's CEM65001B "Black Mako" Automatic Dive Watch (B001EWEQ3A) | Amazon price tracker / tracking, Amazon price history charts, Amazon price watches, Amazon price drop alerts | camelcamelcamel.com

And that's just the regular price. CCC.com doesn't always capture stuff like lightning deals or 20% off sales.

So if you've been waiting for months, yes this may be your first buy opportunity... but keep a sharp eye out.

Last year for Black Friday, I got the Pepsi Mako on rubber for $80. Earlier this year, I got the orange Ray on steel bracelet for $83. I'm not going to go nuts over $12, but if you can hit $100 or under, then that's a great price for a classic Mako/Ray. Even at $112, it's still a great watch for the price. I just thought you should know that *maybe* passing on this buy opportunity might lead to a much cheaper buy opportunity in a month or so. It might not, and everybody's gotta weigh that risk.


----------



## Word Of Madness (Nov 26, 2013)

If you limit the search history to a year though, you'll see the cheapest the black or blue model have been is about $120 (discounting lightning deals, which don't seem to be tracked). As someone who kind-of wants a Mako, but kind-of wants a few other watches as well. I'm happy to hang out and see it it pops up on a Black Friday/Monday deal, or maybe something with the Christmas sales. If it does, great, if not, I'm sure something else I'll like just as much will instead. Not a bad price if you were hoping to snag one of these anyway.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

That's a pretty sweet deal for the mako, a shame I would pay taxes. 
$125 is ok but nothing special.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Did anyone grab the AVI-8 on Lightning Deal yesterday? I posted it but was too busy crashing after having a baby and totally forgot to go check it. 

What did it drop to? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Congrats on the baby!


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Bulova Accutron with Vajoux 7750 for $441*



Weston1 said:


> TheWatchery.com has the Accutron 63C106 for $441 after coupon.
> 10% off w/ coupon code *SDACCBULOVA10. *That should be the lowest price on that movement in a while.


Is there a way to open the watch and either change out the markers or paint your own lumes?
Its so frustrating the lack of lume really kills the deal


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> New 20% off promo in Amazon w/ coupon *20VETERANS*
> 
> *LINK HERE*
> 
> Let's try to find some deals, shall we?


Momentum Vortech GMT alarm watch, $228. That's about $60 less than everywhere else. Titanium quartz grab-and-go travel watch.

http://www.amazon.com/Momentum-1M-S...arm+watch#technicalSpecifications_feature_div


----------



## amirko (Aug 28, 2015)

The Seiko Sea Urchin SNZF is again on massdrop. Going to be $114.99 + shipping if there will be enough (30) buyers.
Black (SNZF17K1) and pepsi (SNZF15K1) versions are available.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sea-urchin-snzf-watch


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

amirko said:


> The Seiko Sea Urchin SNZF is again on massdrop. Going to be $114.99 + shipping if there will be enough (30) buyers.
> Black (SNZF17K1) and pepsi (SNZF15K1) versions are available.
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sea-urchin-snzf-watch
> 
> View attachment 5852762


What a great watch and great price. I wonder why they wont put a screw down crown on these?


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> It's *good* but it's not historic. These guys have held pretty steady with pricing *recently* but that may be just the calm before Black Friday. If you look at historic pricing (just picking the black Mako on steel as one example) you see that the price jumps all over like crazy: Orient Men's CEM65001B "Black Mako" Automatic Dive Watch (B001EWEQ3A) | Amazon price tracker / tracking, Amazon price history charts, Amazon price watches, Amazon price drop alerts | camelcamelcamel.com
> 
> And that's just the regular price. CCC.com doesn't always capture stuff like lightning deals or 20% off sales.
> 
> ...


Good points! I have a blue Orient Ray already and wouldn't mind a Mako, but I didn't take up this deal. I was bringing it up more for others to consider, though it was tempting. To your point, especially at this time of year, it may be better to wait until Black Friday. If there is a holiday deal on one, I may pick up a black Mako at that point.


----------



## amirko (Aug 28, 2015)

jmarkpatton said:


> What a great watch and great price. I wonder why they wont put a screw down crown on these?


 + solid case back, sapphire, no day/date, 660m depth rating and the word "ROLEX" on the dial ?


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

jmarkpatton said:


> What a great watch and great price. I wonder why they wont put a screw down crown on these?


What is the chance of a crown, especially one with a crown guard, coming out in a wet environment? Sure there are examples, but it seems very unlikely.

I don't know the cost or complexity of a screw down crown or the potential for other problems such as cross threading or alignment issues. I imagine Seiko just didn't think it necessary.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

amirko said:


> + solid case back, sapphire, no day/date, 660m depth rating and the word "ROLEX" on the dial ?


And jack up the price 1000% to cover the marketing costs and excess profit?


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Any of you have an Ingersoll? Lots of them in the 20 off sale on Amazon. Some great looking watches. Been trying to find reviews here on the site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

i was looking for some info on ingersoll watches too since touch of modern had some really nice ones a few weeks back with 20% off great price ... the only stuff i found was that they r now made in china and not very long lasting and not great warranties either ... so i cautiously backed away . why go anywhere when seiko can satify most of the needs picked this baby up on a warehouse deal for $120


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Not intending to s**t up the thread, but it needs saying - The constant trend of putting down a watch deal based on all the things it doesn't have, rather than objectively rating the watch on what it does have for the money, is the cancer of this hobby.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

halaku said:


> i was looking for some info on ingersoll watches too since touch of modern had some really nice ones a few weeks back with 20% off great price ... the only stuff i found was that they r now made in china and not very long lasting and not great warranties either ... so i cautiously backed away . why go anywhere when seiko can satify most of the needs picked this baby up on a warehouse deal for $120


I agree, Seiko can typically get it done. I like having a brand not everyone else has though sometimes. And Ingersoll has some neat design/color specifics on a few models that I just really liked. Doing more reading, the reviews do seem mixed. However, ChiefWahoo and some other people that have owned one or more seem pretty happy with them. Lots of the naysayers seem to be people basing opinions of movement specs in general rather than first hand experience. In those cases, my take is opinions are like assholes....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

true .. if you do decide to get one .. pls do share your thoughts on it ...


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> New 20% off promo in Amazon w/ coupon *20VETERANS*
> 
> *LINK HERE*
> 
> Let's try to find some deals, shall we?


Le Chateau Automatic Pilot Style watch for $46

Le Chateau Men's 7081m_bl Dynamo Watch
by Le Chateau
$46.52


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

That's good looking. Are those ever actually $459?

ETA: I.e. Are we really getting a good watch for the money here?

ETA2: Grabbed one to give my little brother for Christmas either way. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Not intending to s**t up the thread, but it needs saying - The constant trend of putting down a watch deal based on all the things it doesn't have, rather than objectively rating the watch on what it does have for the money, is the cancer of this hobby.


I really want to like this post but it doesn't hack or handwind.

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Hahaha. Winner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

Totoro66 said:


> Le Chateau Automatic Pilot Style watch for $46
> 
> Le Chateau Men's 7081m_bl Dynamo Watch
> by Le Chateau
> $46.52


Back to $344.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Should we start thinking of starting Thread #5?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

No


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

skriefal said:


> Back to $344.


Noticed that. Pretty excited to have grabbed so cheap now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

skriefal said:


> Back to $344.


Don't worry. They sell for $25 on eBay.

On a different note, how about a Governator Special for $60 bucks.










Amazon.com: Invicta Men's 15564 Russian Diver Analog Display Swiss Quartz Black Watch: Invicta: Watches


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Not intending to s**t up the thread, but it needs saying - The constant trend of putting down a watch deal based on all the things it doesn't have, rather than objectively rating the watch on what it does have for the money, is the cancer of this hobby.


All Blacks! Worthy winners my friend... Late night for me and to much beer. :-(

Ita


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> Don't worry. They sell for $25 on eBay.


What?! Dammit. Off to eBay to verify and cancel order as needed....

Update: Your Google-fu may be better than mine but I couldn't find the same model or even others from the brand for less than about $135 new. I'm pretty content at 45 bucks I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I believe this comes with WOW's 5 year ILS warranty:

SRP607K1 $159.99

Men's Monster Auto Stainless Steel Black Dial Yellow Accent | World of Watches


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

mannal said:


> I believe this comes with WOW's 5 year ILS warranty:
> 
> SRP607K1 $159.99
> 
> Men's Monster Auto Stainless Steel Black Dial Yellow Accent | World of Watches


Or $139 with Amazon's 2 year policy
http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Automatic-SRP607K-Black-Stainless-Steel/dp/B00PYAGS02


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Not intending to s**t up the thread, but it needs saying - The constant trend of putting down a watch deal based on all the things it doesn't have, rather than objectively rating the watch on what it does have for the money, is the cancer of this hobby.


Yes and No, I actually appreciated the critiques since I've been collecting watches for a while now so I can afford to be more "selective"
Although in some aspects I agree with what you are saying. Isn't learning what a watch doesn't have (cons) and have (pro) help you evaluate objectively whether it is considered a deal?


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

uyebsk said:


> Yes and No, I actually appreciated the critiques since I've been collecting watches for a while now so I can afford to be more "selective"
> Although in some aspects I agree with what you are saying. Isn't learning what a watch doesn't have (cons) and have (pro) help you evaluate objectively whether it is considered a deal?


The discussion could be about whether or not the price is near or lower than the lowest observed price, making it a "deal" or not. Then leave discussions about the pros/cons of the watch up to other areas of the forum where such things are regularly discussed.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> Le Chateau Automatic Pilot Style watch for $46
> 
> Le Chateau Men's 7081m_bl Dynamo Watch
> by Le Chateau
> $46.52


Nice catch!! Unfortunately it's x6 the price now.. Amazon is at _it _again:









_Edit: Sorry, didn't see other members' comments._


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Another Le Chateau for 74.99 this time. Their ceramic watches got a pretty good review here on WUS a few years ago.

Review: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/bian...64.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/534564?page=1

Le Chateau Men's 5862a_blk Persida LC Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HZL22O/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_WswnwbKCG5X45

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

$75 at Jomashop deal of the day. SKS475


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Another Le Chateau for 74.99 this time. Their ceramic watches got a pretty good review here on WUS a few years ago.
> 
> Review: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/bian...64.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/534564?page=1
> 
> ...


Search Amazon. They still have these in a range of colors and prices from $40ish on up.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Red Line Automatic 100m WR w/ screwdown crown and a nice clasp for 40$ w/ the Amazon *20VETERANS*
Other watches from the same model line [RL-50045] have a few votes but are very happy... They're priced at 90$ in eBay.

*LINK HERE*


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Saw in another thread Victorinox 241586 Swiss automatic for $229.10









http://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-241586-Infantry-Mechanical-Leather/dp/B00BFFE8RU/


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Victorinox 241370 Swiss auto on bracelet $258.99








https://www.tanga.com/deals/80bca4ceefa8/victorinox-swiss-army-men-s-241370-officers-mecha-watch


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

AVI-8 curtiss tomahawk going on a lighting deal tomorrow 7:55am 
right now at $122 it would be nice to see what it goes down to 
AVI-8 Men's AV-4032-03 Curtiss Tomahawk Analog Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00O9NQ8NC/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_ktynwbX7YSY6X


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

halaku said:


> AVI-8 curtiss tomahawk going on a lighting deal tomorrow 7:55am
> right now at $122 it would be nice to see what it goes down to
> AVI-8 Men's AV-4032-03 Curtiss Tomahawk Analog Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00O9NQ8NC/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_ktynwbX7YSY6X


I would look for it to be in the 80 dollar range. When the Lancaster went on a couple weeks ago, it was 65. When it came up again a few days later, there was an active 20% coupon and it was about 80--making it effectively back to the 65. I would assume the same thing happens here since 20VETERANS is active.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

taike said:


> Saw in another thread Victorinox 241586 Swiss automatic for $229.10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck, the movement alone costs more.


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

tinknocker said:


> Heck, the movement alone costs more.


No shipment to the EU sadly.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Tomorrow morning at (ugh, hate to say this) 6:30 AM Central STANDARD Time / 7:30 EST/4:30 PST, Amazon will have the Mondaine Railways *automatic* on Gold Box. 30 minutes later for non-Prime.

Amazon.com: Mondaine Railways White Dial Leather Automatic Men's Watch A.132.30345.11SBB: Mondaine: Watches

This is the more palatable 42mm size  and is the white dial, curved lugs version. Note that the ETA 2878 is a slightly 'reduced cost' variant of the 2836-2, but is a direct drop-in. It's not generally considered to be 'bad' in any way and is fully serviceable the way the 2836-2 would be. Just a heads up in case that movement isn't familiar. Zodiac, Rado and Bulova have used it in their Swiss watches in the past.

--

That VSA deal for the infantry 241586 is amazing. That's the discontinued dial, and IMHO more attractive than the current dial. The price certainly is more attractive than the version that replaced that one...

--

I try to keep commentary here reasonably constructive, unlike the "review" or "recommend me a watch" thread where I'm happy to find the shortcomings within that context. I think the following are helpful.
- "That's a really good watch."
- "That's a really low price for that watch."

I don't think the following is a negative post or a waste of anyone's time, but maybe that's something we're not all in agreement on:
- "That price good but XYZ has it 3% cheaper."
- "That price is OK, but it's not great. In the past the pricing has been much better because (XYZ reasons.)"
- "That's actually not a good price because (XYZ reasons.)"


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

taike said:


> Saw in another thread Victorinox 241586 Swiss automatic for $229.10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now even cheaper at $226.26


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Another Le Chateau for 74.99 this time. Their ceramic watches got a pretty good review here on WUS a few years ago.
> 
> Review: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/bian...64.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/534564?page=1
> 
> Le Chateau Men's 5862a_blk Persida LC Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HZL22O/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_WswnwbKCG5X45


I love the first bullet item in the description for this watch:

"The black bezel with minute markers on the dial should be rotated/spinned inorder to adjust and place it in correct spot."

I guess their typical buyer can't figure that out for themselves. Wouldn't it be easier to say "comes with rotating bezel?" LOL


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

tinknocker said:


> Heck, the movement alone costs more.





taike said:


> Now even cheaper at $226.26


And the quartz version of the Infantry watch often goes for around this price.

Ordered! Can't resist. I've been wanting another Victorinox since my Original broke about a dozen years or so ago (the watch band caught on something, and instead of the strap pin breaking, it sheared out of the lug, ripping the pin hole out of the polymer casing). And the Infantry is the model I've been eyeing.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> And the quartz version of the Infantry watch often goes for around this price.
> 
> Ordered! Can't resist. I've been wanting another Victorinox since my Original broke about a dozen years or so ago (the watch band caught on something, and instead of the strap pin breaking, it sheared out of the lug, ripping the pin hole out of the polymer casing). And the Infantry is the model I've been eyeing.


Only odd thing on the infantry is the 23mm lug width.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

taike said:


> Only odd thing on the infantry is the 23mm lug width.


It is odd that it's 2mm more in lug width than the 3mm larger-cased INOX, but both work well with their designs. I own and enjoy both.

That's a heck of a deal for the Infantry.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> I don't think the following is a negative post or a waste of anyone's time, but maybe that's something we're not all in agreement on:
> - "That price good but XYZ has it 3% cheaper."
> - "That price is OK, but it's not great. In the past the pricing has been much better because (XYZ reasons.)"
> - "That's actually not a good price because (XYZ reasons.)"


Not only do I think that's not negative, I think it's an essential part of making this thread the best on the Internet for bargain-hunters.

I've been humbled a couple of times on what I thought were good deals. Usually it reminds you some other places to check prices.

Hey, don't bring your weak game in here. We want elite deals, people!


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> Tomorrow morning at (ugh, hate to say this) 6:30 AM Central STANDARD Time / 7:30 EST/4:30 PST, Amazon will have the Mondaine Railways *automatic* on Gold Box. 30 minutes later for non-Prime.
> 
> Amazon.com: Mondaine Railways White Dial Leather Automatic Men's Watch A.132.30345.11SBB: Mondaine: Watches
> 
> This is the more palatable 42mm size  and is the white dial, curved lugs version. Note that the ETA 2878 is a slightly 'reduced cost' variant of the 2836-2, but is a direct drop-in. It's not generally considered to be 'bad' in any way and is fully serviceable the way the 2836-2 would be. Just a heads up in case that movement isn't familiar. Zodiac, Rado and Bulova have used it in their Swiss watches in the past.


Just for comparison I got mine from Joma last year for $349.

Please tell me how to find advance Gold Box listings, do we know how much this will be?


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> I don't think the following is a negative post or a waste of anyone's time, but maybe that's something we're not all in agreement on:
> - "That price good but XYZ has it 3% cheaper."
> - "That price is OK, but it's not great. In the past the pricing has been much better because (XYZ reasons.)"
> - "That's actually not a good price because (XYZ reasons.)"


Agreed. What's not so useful is 'Would be a good deal if only it hacked, had Roman numerals and a display back.' etc which the like of gets posted frequently.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> Just for comparison I got mine from Joma last year for $349.
> 
> Please tell me how to find advance Gold Box listings, do we know how much this will be?


Well, we only know that it's going on sale, not what the price is going to be. Sometimes the price is going to be disappointing, but I like to give a heads up when it's something particularly desirable and the timing requires people to plan. Obviously that one's going to be inconveniently early for lots of folks here in N. America.

It's probably helpful to go over how to find these again, since Amazon has changed their interface slightly.

Desktop web browser:
Go into "Today's Deals" at the top of the banner.
This opens a page with all the deals both in general, daily and lightning deals. It's too much stuff to sort through so we'll use the sorting tools.
The first option on the left is "Department". Select "See More" and select Men's watches (unless you're looking for Ladies' watches! )
The next page that loads gets you *most* watch related deals including lightning deals. Lightning deals that have been schedule but aren't active yet are at the bottom of the list with a start time in your local time zone.

On the mobile app (Android tested, I don't use iOS)
Click the menu icon (three bars)
Select Today's Deals. Again, we're going to filter.
Scroll to where it says "Lightning Deals" there's a tiny triangle icon. Click that to open a new page with only Lightning deals (not Deal of the Day, etc.) and that one allows filtering.
This next page should have a big "filter" button at the top. Select Filter and then Men's Watches.
Again, the current deals are at the top and the upcoming deals are towards the bottom.

Note that the schedule for stuff in advance changes periodically, so more stuff can be added at any time. It may help to check this page frequently.

Amazon has also promised special pages for Black Friday and Cyber Monday. Those pages right now are just placeholders with not a lot of stuff yet... but obviously they want to get people pumped up so they're hyping them now.

Black Friday Sales | Black Friday 2015 Deals | Amazon.com

http://www.amazon.com/Cyber-Monday/b/ref=sv_gb_1?ie=UTF8&node=5550342011

Hope that helps.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> Just for comparison I got mine from Joma last year for $349.
> 
> Please tell me how to find advance Gold Box listings, do we know how much this will be?


This is what I do. Go to Amazon.com on a computer. Look for Today's Deals link at the top. Because there are so many deals, once there, choose "Men's Watches" under Department on the left. You can also narrow only to the lightning deals before that using a link further down on the left, then narrow by department.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks guys.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I hope Jomashop will price match or beat that price on the Victorinox. If so, like usual, I will be buying from them


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Agreed. What's not so useful is 'Would be a good deal if only it hacked, had Roman numerals and a display back.' etc which the like of gets posted frequently.


Can we agree that ugly watches are no deal no matter how cheap they are? ;-)


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

OvrSteer said:


> Can we agree that ugly watches are no deal no matter how cheap they are? ;-)


Unless you can flip it and put the money toward something nicer.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> Can we agree that ugly watches are no deal no matter how cheap they are? ;-)


Aesthetics are a personal taste thing. So no way to agree on what "ugly" is.


----------



## doc4520 (May 19, 2015)

96B183 Bulova precionist chronograph on blingdaily.Com for $195


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Aesthetics are a personal taste thing. So no way to agree on what "ugly" is.


The hate for that Invicta submarine diver thing a few days ago was probably about as much consensus as we are likely to get. It was pretty universal though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

OvrSteer said:


> Well, we only know that it's going on sale, not what the price is going to be. Sometimes the price is going to be disappointing, but I like to give a heads up when it's something particularly desirable and the timing requires people to plan. Obviously that one's going to be inconveniently early for lots of folks here in N. America.
> 
> It's probably helpful to go over how to find these again, since Amazon has changed their interface slightly.
> 
> ...


Excellent info above....adding that on iOS using an iPad one can access the Desktop web browser in Safari as noted above ....And then, once you have the Gold Box page or the Lightning Deals page for Men's Watches on screen, save the page to your Favorites and it will be an available shortcut to just tap and open that page in the future.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

$412 Lightning deal

Amazon.com: Mondaine Railways White Dial Leather Automatic Men's Watch A.132.30345.11SBB: Mondaine: Watches

This version as an ETA automatic movement. 
Have an earlier version of this watch with a Sellita movement. 
Beware the lug to lug is big, best for wrists over 7 inch.

Mondaine with Sellita 28,800bph movement.



















Sublimely comfortable Integrated leather to lugs.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

double post


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Jomashop on eBay has the Le Locle on leather. Black or white dial. The full Roman numerals dial versions. 299.00 with free shipping. 349.00 on their regular site.
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Tissot-T-Clas...ns-Watch-Black-Silver-/381449600328?nav=DEALS


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

If anyone comes across a Seiko SLT099, I am looking. Bought one on F29 this week and it was stolen from the mailbox while we were at hospital having baby boy. Assholes, the world is full of them.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> If anyone comes across a Seiko SLT099, I am looking. Bought one on F29 this week and it was stolen from the mailbox while we were at hospital having baby boy. Assholes, the world is full of them.
> View attachment 5862538


You should be able to file a claim with your credit card, postal service, or something to get at least part of your money back. You will probably have to file a police report. I think priority mail includes $50 insurance automatically.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Yeah. I'm going to try all of the above to hopefully get at least some back as you say. I had two packages get stolen and actually found the box down the road for the one from Amazon. I'll be taking it with me to the PO tomorrow to see what's up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Sorry about the theft, but congrats on the baby!


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Seiko SARB033/035 are back on Massdrop @ $275.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sarb033-watch


----------



## titov (Sep 7, 2009)

Defakto watches 10% off! Cupon from Raphael Ickler himself:



Raphael Ickler said:


> Hi @Blackrazor NZ and all Watchuseek readers - Mike is right - german watchbrands do not often gain discount - but today as the _Defakto Akkord Modular has won the German Design Award 2016 Special Mention in the category Luxury Goods_ I offer exclusively here a 10% off coupon - just type in *watchuseek* at the order formular to activate it. This is available for 5 orders with the next 3 days.
> 
> www.defakto-watches.com
> 
> View attachment 5829530


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

I thought I had seen the suggestion at this thread but it may have been over at the strap sub-board.

Best Buy has nice leather (all 22mm) straps at $6.99


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks! I'll hit a Best Buy or two tomorrow.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev (Feb 9, 2015)

I have got one like that. It is quite nice.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Seiko SARB033/035 are back on Massdrop @ $275.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sarb033-watch
> 
> View attachment 5863162


I have to be missing something with "massdrop" but I just don't get it??? I can buy a sarb on amazon ;

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2079475242&pf_rd_i=desktop

for $290.00 free shipping, or buy on massdrop for 274.99 = 7.50 = $282.49. For $7.50 more I buy from amazon and don't have to wait for it to ship till the end of November and can return it without any problems!! What am I missing with massdrop????


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Bosman said:


> What am I missing with massdrop????


Massdrop is truck-tonnes cheaper shipping to international customers than the Amazon option. In fact, the Amazon seller won't even ship to my country.

As per always - remember that the USA might be the most powerful country on Earth, but 96% of the world's population doesn't live there


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Massdrop is truck-tonnes cheaper shipping to international customers than the Amazon option. In fact, the Amazon seller won't even ship to my country.
> 
> As per always - remember that the USA might be the most powerful country on Earth, but 96% of the world's population doesn't live there


Ok, I get it, more international appeal, makes sense. I never want to come across as the "ugly american".

All the best!

Joe


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Bosman said:


> I have to be missing something with "massdrop" but I just don't get it??? I can buy a sarb on amazon ;
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2079475242&pf_rd_i=desktop
> 
> for $290.00 free shipping, or buy on massdrop for 274.99 = 7.50 = $282.49. For $7.50 more I buy from amazon and don't have to wait for it to ship till the end of November and can return it without any problems!! What am I missing with massdrop????





BlackrazorNZ said:


> Seiko SARB033/035 are back on Massdrop @ $275.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sarb033-watch
> 
> View attachment 5863162


I've been waiting for that drop, wondering if it would be a deal over Amazon's $302 for the SARB033. Not worth it for me at $275+$8. Is there a chance of it going cheaper, or is $275 the terminal price?


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> $412 Lightning deal
> 
> Amazon.com: Mondaine Railways White Dial Leather Automatic Men's Watch A.132.30345.11SBB: Mondaine: Watches
> 
> ...


Get back, Satan! (I've been spending too much money on watches but I REALLY want this one!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Chris Duncan said:


> Get back, Satan! (I've been spending too much money on watches but I REALLY want this one!)


LOL

I've been thinking I should unsubscribe from this thread until right before Black Friday. Too many temptations


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Chris Duncan said:


> Get back, Satan! (I've been spending too much money on watches but I REALLY want this one!


I'm in the same boat. But I also have $300 in credit from my recent birthday at Amazon. I'm thinking this one will be mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

FYI, that Mondaine is available from Jomashop on eBay for $359 - $7 in eBay bucks: Mondaine Swiss Railways Retro Automatic White Dial Black Leather Mens Watch | eBay

Edit: Even cheaper on Jomashop's actual website - $345 shipped:
http://www.jomashop.com/mondaine-watch-a132-30345-11sbb.html

$320.54 open box:
http://www.jomashop.com/open-box-mondaine-watch-a132-30345-11sbb.html

And for anyone that's read through Docvail's watch design thread -- I wonder what he thinks about the second hand not touching the markers.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

nello said:


> Jomashop on eBay has the Le Locle on leather. Black or white dial. The full Roman numerals dial versions. 299.00 with free shipping. 349.00 on their regular site.
> Tissot T Classic Le Locle Leather Automatic Mens Watch Black Silver | eBay


Price is sweet, but if you're a bracelet guy I recommend you buy the one with the bracelet. It's one of the nicest bracelets I have. It's has _*SOLID *_endlinks and is too good to miss in my opinion. It's extremely comfortable and the metal finishing and attention to details screams quality.

*-Bracelet pic-*


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Chris Duncan said:


> Get back, Satan! (I've been spending too much money on watches but I REALLY want this one!)


Check Jomashop or Jomadeals, as I think I've seen that go for about $350 there.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Seiko SARB033/035 are back on Massdrop @ $275.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sarb033-watch


Can someone kindly remind me how much was the sarb033 in previous drop?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Odeen said:


> FYI, that Mondaine is available from Jomashop on eBay for $359 - $7 in eBay bucks: Mondaine Swiss Railways Retro Automatic White Dial Black Leather Mens Watch | eBay
> 
> Edit: Even cheaper on Jomashop's actual website - $345 shipped:
> Mondaine Railways Retro Automatic White Dial Black Leather Swiss Men's Watch A1323034511SBB - Mondaine - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> ...


Thanks for the updated low price.

BTW, we Know that Chris HATES Mondaine.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Can someone kindly remind me how much was the sarb033 in previous drop?


Well, if you have prime.............
On Amazon: 
--Sarb033 - $302 w/ 2 day shipping and two year Amazon warranty
--Sarb035 - $290 w/ 2 day shipping and two year Amazon warranty
On Massdrop
$274.99 + $7.50 shipping = 282.49. Ships November 30

In my opinion the cost difference is nearly irrelevant.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Bosman said:


> I have to be missing something with "massdrop" but I just don't get it??? I can buy a sarb on amazon ;
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2079475242&pf_rd_i=desktop
> 
> for $290.00 free shipping, or buy on massdrop for 274.99 = 7.50 = $282.49. For $7.50 more I buy from amazon and don't have to wait for it to ship till the end of November and can return it without any problems!! What am I missing with massdrop????


I was thinking the same thing and I highly doubt they have that many overseas customers as they ship everything from the United States.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> I was thinking the same thing and I highly doubt they have that many overseas customers as they ship everything from the United States.


Er, just about everyone in my workplace buys off Massdrop.

Very few buy off Amazon.

Mainly because Massdrop actually ships here, for low pricing. e.g I bought a Wolf Windsor 10-slot box off Massdrop, and they shipped to NZ for $32 US. Amazon wouldn't ship direct, and the quote from my US forwarder was $81.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Er, just about everyone in my workplace buys off Massdrop.
> 
> Very few buy off Amazon.
> 
> Mainly because Massdrop actually ships here, for low pricing. e.g I bought a Wolf Windsor 10-slot box off Massdrop, and they shipped to NZ for $32 US. Amazon wouldn't ship direct, and the quote from my US forwarder was $81.


To be fair, someone in say Germany doesn't have your problem. The average buyer probably is in the United States and doesn't do comparison shopping. They're loyal


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Massdrop is _*also*_ popular with Americans for one reason and one reason only: sometimes, they have the cheapest price!


----------



## golfnut (Mar 23, 2015)

Christopher Ward site is now showing more watches in the half off sale.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> nello said:
> 
> 
> > Jomashop on eBay has the Le Locle on leather. Black or white dial. The full Roman numerals dial versions. 299.00 with free shipping. 349.00 on their regular site.
> ...


I am a bracelet guy! 
My Tissot Luxury Powermatic 80 has one of my favorite bracelets ever. Perfectly finished, feels smooth as butter.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

golfnut said:


> Christopher Ward site is now showing more watches in the half off sale.


Yep - and it sounds like nothing else will be added when it goes Public tonight. Last chances!


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

EDIT: My bad. Just saw it was posted a couple pages back. Remembered someone asking about it but didn't think the drop was live yet.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sarb033-watch


----------



## BigBoss0311 (Sep 16, 2015)

Amazon has the Mondaine Railways for 325 as part of their lightning deals:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AF2DBOU?ref_=gbps_img_s-3_1102_7336978a&smid=A2C2NAEH6JCJT9


----------



## Luskar (Jan 12, 2012)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> To be fair, someone in say Germany doesn't have your problem. The average buyer probably is in the United States and doesn't do comparison shopping. They're loyal


Loyal to what? Amazon? It's not even a single business, it's a marketplace.

Why Germany? I'm just up north in Canada and I don't buy from Amazon.com 'cause the price are no good with the shipping and all. Sometime Amazon.ca are OK, but never for watches.


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

golfnut said:


> Christopher Ward site is now showing more watches in the half off sale.


Phew, you scared me there. It's only a couple of Quartz C5s and the 38mm Tridents again. I was very tempted by the white and red one they had on last week but 38 is just too small for my wrists. My Christmas grail fund stays intact


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army men's Active Base Camp chronograph, Model 241465, for $139 at Ashford with coupon code 'AFFBASE139.' That's at least $50 less than others.

Quartz (which I actually prefer for chronos), decent 100m water resistance, looks good, and has the 1/10 second subdial.

Victorinox Swiss Army Active 241465 Men's Watch


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

golfnut said:


> Christopher Ward site is now showing more watches in the half off sale.


To the ones who bought one from this promotion, did they ship your watch out? I ordered mine last week and got no shipping confirmation.. *longest week in my life*


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Best Buy has some 22mm Nato straps for $2.99-3.99 on the website. Free shipping too.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

RBLAINE said:


> Best Buy has some 22mm Nato straps for $2.99-3.99 on the website. Free shipping too.


I really think that they are just loss leaders to sell more fit bits and iWatches...?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Nope. I ordered mine on the 27th (which would be the 28th in the UK), still no email confirming that it has been "despatched". I sent a polite email to CW Customer Service this morning (Pacific Standard Time) asking for a status update. I haven't received a reply yet, but they've been pretty responsive to email inquiries in the past (usually within a few hours; if not, then early their next business day).


ninja123 said:


> To the ones who bought one from this promotion, did they ship your watch out? I ordered mine last week and got no shipping confirmation.. *longest week in my life*


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Invicta Men's 17816 Pro Diver Analog Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch, $37 after couponhttp://www.amazon.com/Invicta-17816-Analog-Display-Japanese/dp/B00OSPF2V0/


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Invicta Men's 15337 Pro Diver Gold Dial Stainless Steel Watch $37 after couponhttp://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FALPPYU


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I'm in the same boat. But I also have $300 in credit from my recent birthday at Amazon. I'm thinking this one will be mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much was the lightening deal?


----------



## Recht (May 8, 2006)

Some good deals on Victorinox posted lately. Has anyone seen a deal for the Victorinox INOX?


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

ebtromba said:


> How much was the lightening deal?


$320 ....


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

halaku said:


> $320 ....


If it was sub-300 I'd be pissed I missed it.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

[eQUOTE=ebtromba;21925410]If it was sub-300 I'd be pissed I missed it.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Yeah I actually skipped this one too. I decided not to make a somewhat impulse purchase when it's only 20 bucks more at Joma. Too many others on the list right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> *Invicta Men's 15337 Pro Diver Gold Dial Stainless Steel Watch $37 after coupon*
> 
> Amazon.com: Invicta Men's 15337 Pro Diver Gold Dial Stainless Steel Watch: Invicta: Watches


The numbers on that watch hurt my head...


----------



## golfnut (Mar 23, 2015)

ninja123 said:


> To the ones who bought one from this promotion, did they ship your watch out? I ordered mine last week and got no shipping confirmation.. *longest week in my life*


Have not received my shipping confirmation either. Folks over on the CW forum seem to think they will go out tomorrow.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

golfnut said:


> Have not received my shipping confirmation either. Folks over on the CW forum seem to think they will go out tomorrow.


Perhaps all their USA shipments are going out in one giant pallet


----------



## rubberhammer (Sep 19, 2015)

Doe it matter if you order from the us website or euro are they shipping from the same warehouse ?


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

RBLAINE said:


> Best Buy has some 22mm Nato straps for $2.99-3.99 on the website. Free shipping too.


So as a follow-up to previous commentary and this one, I hit a physical Best Buy store today. The one I hit had 22mm NATOs with PVD hardware for $3.99 and 22mm leather straps for 6.99 to 7.99. The leather may or may not be great (but I bought two just in case!) The NATOs are from Clockwork Synergy and they're good quality.

The one I hit had: (all with PVD, all 22mm) Black, Olive Drab, Medium Gray, Tan/Black/Red striped, and Black with Ducati-style red racing stripe.

Leather straps were black with white stitching, a dark brown and a light orange-ish tan.

I'll hit 1-2 more stores later. I didn't get a pic of every option, but here's a representative sample to prove it's real.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Just received the following reply Christopher Ward Customer Service:

We received a huge number of orders on the 27th from customers like yourself taking advantage of the discounts. We've therefore been slightly behind where we'd normally be with dispatches. The vast majority of 27th orders will go out this afternoon with the small remainder going out tomorrow morning. You should receive your dispatch email with your tracking number in it when the order goes.

Thanks for bearing with us.

Regards

George



dumberdrummer said:


> Nope. I ordered mine on the 27th (which would be the 28th in the UK), still no email confirming that it has been "despatched". I sent a polite email to CW Customer Service this morning (Pacific Standard Time) asking for a status update. I haven't received a reply yet, but they've been pretty responsive to email inquiries in the past (usually within a few hours; if not, then early their next business day).


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

StogieNinja said:


> The numbers on that watch hurt my head...


The size and weight will probably hurt your arm too!


----------



## scufutz (Jun 21, 2014)

About the deal on amazon.es a few days ago 
DW6900 at 10€ (was a legit deal)
Here it is !!! 
Sorry guys!!! For missing it 








Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

scufutz said:


> About the deal on amazon.es a few days ago
> DW6900 at 10€ (was a legit deal)
> Here it is !!!
> Sorry guys!!! For missing it
> ...


Man, that's a great deal! You wouldn't happen to have bought another one, right? Or if you're willing to sell yours for, say, double the price!


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Double post.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Where are you guys finding the straps in store? I don't see any by the smart watches in my local spot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Never mind. Got em. Up front on a clearance rack. Didn't see any leather by I picked up a gray and a Ducati stripe NATO. Great find on this one fellas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

got them online with free shipping  except blk pvd which is now sold out ...thanks for the deal heads up


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

scufutz said:


> About the deal on amazon.es a few days ago
> DW6900 at 10€ (was a legit deal)
> Here it is !!!
> Sorry guys!!! For missing it
> ...


Seems like you bought at least 6 of them. Great gifts or easy money when flipped.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

$34 MOP Invicta. Can a guy pull this off? This looks more like a boyfriend watch, but not sure if a woman could wear 46mm.

Invicta Men's 17695 Pro Diver Analog Display Swiss Quartz Gold Watchhttp://www.amazon.com/Invicta-17695-Analog-Display-Quartz/dp/B00QC828IQ/










Invicta Men's 17695 Pro Diver Analog Display Swiss Quartz Gold Watch
1 customer review 
List Price:	$595.00
Price:	$34.06 Free Shipping for Prime Members & Free Returns. Details
You Save:	$560.94 (94%)
In Stock.
Ships from and sold by Amazon.com. Gift-wrap available.
Gold tone and white second hand
White mother of pearl dial with gold tone and white hands and hour markers; luminous; unidirectional 18k gold ion-plated stainless steel bezel; mineral crystal; 18k gold ion-plated stainless steel case and bracelet
Swiss-quartz movement
Case diameter: 46mm
Water resistant to 330 feet


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> $34 MOP Invicta. Can a guy pull this off? This looks more like a boyfriend watch, but not sure if a woman could wear 46mm.
> 
> Invicta Men's 17695 Pro Diver Analog Display Swiss Quartz Gold Watchhttp://www.amazon.com/Invicta-17695-Analog-Display-Quartz/dp/B00QC828IQ/
> 
> ...


What if she has man hands?

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

What the hell is that?
Dear god Invicta, wtf?

Anyways, bulova accutron alpha 2 on Amazon at $239, according to camelcamelcamel it's as cheap as it gets.

Always wanted to try one, surprised this watch doesn't get love here. 
Two left.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Luminox P-38 Lightning quartz chronograph, model 9441, for $533.98 from AJ-Watches via eBay. It's at least $82 better than other sites.

Luminox P 38 Lightning Chronograph Stainless Steel Watch 9441 New | eBay


----------



## Kirill Sergueev (Feb 9, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Where are you guys finding the straps in store? I don't see any by the smart watches in my local spot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my store they are on the Pebble accessories rack.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Never mind. Got em. Up front on a clearance rack. Didn't see any leather by I picked up a gray and a Ducati stripe NATO. Great find on this one fellas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For the two places I went, they were in the watch accessories section, near the screen protectors, chargers etc. The second didn't have nearly the selection but they had the 2.99 price on the tan/red/black/white with PVD. I'm not sure I have any watches to match but that's crazy. I already put the Ducati stripe on my Black PVD Orient Flight and it rocks. I had the same pattern already with stainless so I had a hard time justifying it... until it was $4 ;-)

Will probably mount up the leather tomorrow so I'll get a better idea then. Today has been a long day. I may try to hit another BBuy tomorrow as well-- one near work.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

I may try to find another as well. The one I hit today had no leather and I didn't want to buy online sight unseen. I think both the Ducati and the gray one I got will look great on my Marathon GSAR. Probably work on a couple others as well. Definitely a great find. 

Also, F that last Invicta. Geez. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> What if she has man hands?


_*Non watch related~
*_
Reminded me of this:


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

lmao ... thats a classic .show


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Seppia said:


> What the hell is that?
> Dear god Invicta, wtf?


I was thinking the same thing. Looks like some vomit of the pearl dial of my Tag Heuer Link WJF1152 combined with the hour markers of a 1st gen Seiko Monster in an Invicta diver bezel, case, and band.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Whats up with so many Invicta deals on here? Which WIS is even buying Invicta watches on here? Am confused.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Red Line Automatic Watch for $43 shipped
http://www.amazon.com/red-line-RL-50045-22-Japanese-Automatic/dp/B00G6DDXU4/


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

EDIT: *happsie.com *IS A *SCAM
*
The video reviews are 100% nameless. The shop name "happsie" is not mentioned in ANY video. Plus, when you go through payment, they transfer you to a different page and ask for Playstation card codes as payments.

Finally, the giveaway to their scam is the Longines/Eterna autos listed for $49.99


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Grabbed that Red Line. Interestingly, the 20% promo shows in the listing but it wouldn't let me use it. Typically if it's in the listing it should be an item it works with. 

Be another good gift watch either way if I don't like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

*worldofwatches.com* is having a buy1-get-1free promotion in INVICTA watches only.

*Here's the webpage *for the free invicta watches you can pick.

It's a nice deal if you find something you like in the free collection.


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

Just bought this on Jet.com for $101.68 with 20NOW for 1st time buyer. *Seiko Neo Classic Chronograph Black Dial Black Leather Mens Watch SPC133







*


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> Anybody has info on this new launched website called *hippsie*??
> 
> Found a real bargain in there. [New] INVICTA-10640 lume dial + automatic for *50$ *w/ free shipping in the USA.. It's +100$ everywhere else.
> 
> ...


That's a good price for a Grand Diver Auto.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

bronzy77 said:


> Just bought this on Jet.com for $101.68 with 20NOW for 1st time buyer. *Seiko Neo Classic Chronograph Black Dial Black Leather Mens Watch SPC133
> 
> View attachment 5878562
> *


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAArrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Why do I keep coming here?


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> Red Line Automatic Watch for $43 shipped
> Amazon.com: red line Men's RL-50045-22 Mileage Analog Display Japanese Automatic Silver Watch: Red Line: Watches


This looks tempting but not sure I should buy it JUST because it looks ok and it's a super deal lol. Hmmm is the automatic movement Chinese?


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

crysman2000 said:


> This looks tempting but not sure I should buy it JUST because it looks ok and it's a super deal lol. Hmmm is the automatic movement Chinese?


Amazon listing says Japanese.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Amazon listing says Japanese.
> 
> Bad revew on this red Line brand .....


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

I haven't found any bad reviews on this model version. Could you link up the negative reviews you are referring to please? Also I tried doing some research and apparently the Mileage Analog versions have the Seiko NH35A "hacking" movement, a nice movement in deed. The only negative I've read was that the movement was loud?


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> _*Non watch related~
> *_
> Reminded me of this:


Good old man hands. I like the part where she snaps the lobster or crab with her bare hands lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

arislan said:


> Not sure if anyone posted this. I got an email from chinesewatch.net about a limited restock of the seagull seamaster, 5 blue and 5 white.
> 
> Sea Master_White_SPECIAL OFFER_CHINESE WATCH
> 
> View attachment 5815634


 Hi, Dear Customer,
We have sent out the watch to you by DHL.
The tracking number is: XXXXX


Best Regards!
www.chinsewatch.net

Thanks arislan, this looks like an absolute ripper!!!

Ita


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

amazon lightning deal 
on the lancaster $91
AVI-8 Men's AV-4024-04 "Lancaster Bomber" Stainless Steel Watch with Green Leather Band https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IWSK2R8/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_Q-lowbMRT5T49


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Good price on this Victorinox Maverick chrono

http://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Sw...ie=UTF8&qid=1446561688&sr=8-1&keywords=241431

Thats about $100 clear of others I have seen


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Glycine Incursore PVD Automatic Men's Watch 3874.999 LB9B $499​
Upscale is back again from earlier deal back in Aug. only now it is $500 cheaper!
I have the Incursore big date watch quality of craftsmanship and movement are both impeccable!
Personally I don't own any black lume watch so I can't comment on night readability.










https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/fs-g...-ship-internationally-free-conus-2301346.html


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I woud love to see a real deal pop up on an Airman 18 (the smaller version), I always loved that watch but at $1800 for an ETA it always seemed too pricy.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Le Chateau came in today. Well worth the 45 dollars or whatever. Box is very nice to start things off.










The watch is very pretty. Case finishing is nice and the dial is very pretty. It changes blue tones with the light.









Dunno how bright the lume will be but there is certainly lots of it. Numbers, indices, and all three hands have lume on them. The small date hand does as well.

I think it needs to come off the black leather but that's easy.

Will make a great gift in a couple months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Guys, the leather straps I ordered from Best Buy just arrived. I would put them on par with cheap entry level Hadley Roma. They smell like leather but feel rubbery. For the price, I think they are ok. Here are some pics:









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

That dark brown looks great on the 009. Especially at that price. I might have to get some after all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Inventory Adjusters has a Victorinox Airboss automatic, model 241508, for $488. That's $87 clear of the next-best price. ETA-2824 movement, and a sharp looker with a look that's kind of dressy and kind of field watch-y.

Victorinox Swiss Army Airboss Mens Black Date Dail Swiss Automatic Watch 241508 - Inventory Adjusters


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I just picked up this morning the two you have on the right. The tan one is on my MDV-106 and the brown leather(?) is on my Orient Blue Ray and looks quite good. The brown strap has a better feel to since it is a tad thicker. No pictures as I am still playing around with strap changes. I also picked up a green, gray, black w/ red stripe and the cream/red/blue Nato's for $2.99 to $3.99. Not a bad deal price wise. $33 for 6 straps.

The Natos for me a just a 1/2 inch short. I like to fold over the extra back into the metal ring but it's not a deal brealer at all for what I paid. walking into Best Buy and asking these guys/gals where are the watch straps had them scratching their heads for 10 minutes looking all over the store trying to 1. figure out what a watch strap is, and 2. find them in the store. Quite funny.



cairoanan said:


> Guys, the leather straps I ordered from Best Buy just arrived. I would put them on par with cheap entry level Hadley Roma. They smell like leather but feel rubbery. For the price, I think they are ok. Here are some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

I ended up buying two watch bands from Best Buy: The red-black Nato, which I think will go nicely with the Redline auto I picked up from Amazon, and the brown leather band. I agree with others when they say this thread is dangerous for people's bank accounts lol.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

We're the NATOs and leathers in the same spot for y'all? Wanna be sure I didn't just miss the leathers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> We're the NATOs and leathers in the same spot for y'all? Wanna be sure I didn't just miss the leathers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Ashford has the Victorinox Maverick GS Dual Time watch with a black bezel on a SS bracelet for $206. That's $40 less than Amazon right now.

Men's Classic Maverick GS Dual Time Watch









I have a Maverick GS Dual Time on Rubber (red bezel) and it's a great watch, especially if you travel or need to keep track of a second time zone.

And, don't forget to use eBates for another 3 percent off that price.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

golfnut said:


> Have not received my shipping confirmation either. Folks over on the CW forum seem to think they will go out tomorrow.


I haven't gotten a ship notification yet


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mine was delivered today in Southern California (nearly a week from order), they are really busy and will get it out soon as they can.
Great watch.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I got a despatch email today. Prob get it next week.

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## golfnut (Mar 23, 2015)

ebtromba said:


> I haven't gotten a ship notification yet


Received my dispatch email today. I'm sure you'll be getting one soon!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Rado D-Star 200 #R15959159 for *600$* w/ coupon *AFFDSTAR599 *in Ashford.com

Lowest price elsewhere for +746$ and +860$ on bracelet.

LINK HERE

















More photos here~>


----------



## cba191 (May 3, 2014)

I want a Rado, but I'm waiting for the two crown diver.


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

uyebsk said:


> Glycine Incursore PVD Automatic Men's Watch 3874.999 LB9B $499​
> Upscale is back again from earlier deal back in Aug. only now it is $500 cheaper!
> I have the Incursore big date watch quality of craftsmanship and movement are both impeccable!
> Personally I don't own any black lume watch so I can't comment on night readability.
> ...


Man if it was 44mm or less I would snag it up! I need a black watch

IG: Qbes13


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

cba191 said:


> I want a Rado, but I'm waiting for the two crown diver.


Ashford Black Friday sale?


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

taike said:


> Saw in another thread Victorinox 241586 Swiss automatic for $229.10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It went up to $252 now, but still a great deal. And in case anyone is interested, here are a couple of pics of mine that I got in yesterday:


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Yeah, that's not how this thread works.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, because posting about items you are selling is acceptable. LOL :roll:


----------



## bc4393 (Nov 4, 2015)

Timex Men's T2P139 45mm case
Amazon DOD $69


I don't love it but it's a fairly complicated watch (tide temp, compass) for under it's usual price of $100. Might look good with a strap instead of the included bracelet. 

I can't post links because I'm more than just a lurker now but this is how you get to it.

amazon > todays deals > dept:mens watches > first item DOD


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

The Intelligent Timexes that I have used do not work very well. Functions like tides and compass did not work at all. I would skip it. BTW: I got mine on sale for just over $10 and returned them.


----------



## snoboardp (Apr 15, 2015)

Casio speedy is $75










http://smile.amazon.com/Casio-EF503D-1AV-Edifice-Stainless-Steel/dp/B003URWNOG


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Deal: Kickstarter Stealth series diver $250 pre-order (no affiliation to the project)
that cyclop...drool


*Movement: Miyota 9015 / 24J. / 28,600bph / Date*
*Case Size: 45mm.*
*Case Length: 57mm.*
*Case Thickness: 17mm.*
*Lug Width: 22mm.*
*Case Material: 316L Solid Stainless Steel*
*Crystal: Sapphire / with Date Magnification*
*Exhibition Case Back: Slotted Screw Back / with Sapphire Crystal*
*Bezel: Ceramic / Locking Uni-Directional Rotating Bezel*
*Dial: 24hr. Numbers / Super Luminova on ALL Numbers, Markers and Hands. *
*Water Resistant: 100 Meters / 10 ATM / 330FT*
*Crown: Threaded Screw Down*
*PATENT PENDING: Locking Rotating Bezel Guard*
*Assembled and Cased in the USA*
*1 year warranty provided by our in house repair services*
*
















*


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

uyebsk said:


> Deal: Kickstarter Stealth series diver $250 pre-order (no affiliation to the project)
> that cyclop...drool
> 
> 
> ...


 It has been discussed elsewhere, but the project is affiliated with the owner of International Watchman. That individual has done quite a lot both personally and professionally that most members here have _serious issues with. _If nothing else, he has interfered with the livelihood of small business owners with what I would argue are baseless trademark claims and the associated legal issues regarding those.

I would strongly suggest reading through this thread about the watch and linked threads before giving this project your support. https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/just-saw-another-kickstarter-interesting-mil-diver-2508690.html

(Now back to your regularly scheduled bargain discussion.)


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Plus, it looks like sh*t so we can all happily skip. 
This is the guy who trademarked "NATO" correct? 
What and a-hole


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

The description says it has elongated, curved "lungs". If that watch breathes on its own, I want it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Plus, it looks like sh*t so we can all happily skip.


Don't forget the 57mm lug to lug (for 46mm case), and 18.8 mm thickness. So much for the Miyota 9015 being a slim movement.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> The description says it has elongated, curved "lungs". If that watch breathes on its own, I want it.


It also has a rare 28,600 bph beat rate movement.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Seppia said:


> Plus, it looks like sh*t so we can all happily skip.
> This is the guy who trademarked "NATO" correct?
> What and a-hole


He would certainly lose in court, but still, what a pain.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Deal of the day on amazon: Timex Men's T2P381 Stainless Steel Watch with Olive Leather Band


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> He would certainly lose in court, but still, what a pain.


I'm debating myself whether I should notify _The Glitch Mob_ that their music is being used commercially in his video demo.
Would be funny if he woke up one day to a court letter.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

EDIT: Apparently, _WorthTheWrist _beat me to it.

Victorinox #241465 in Ashford.com for 140$ w/ coupon *AFFBASE139*

It's +190$ everywhere else.

Has 5 good reviews on _Amazon_.. Negative votes are due to wrong watch picture.

It's 40mm with 19mm drilled lugs.

_*Link here*_

_My apologies if photo is too big_


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Luminox Men's 5021 SXC PC Carbon GMT Analog Display Analog Quartz Black Watch for $152 on Amazon Lightning Deal for the next 2 hours and 40 minutes.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

There's another Luminox starting at 0430 that I've been keeping an eye on. I like the colors on it better personally.

Luminox Men's 5127 SXC PC Carbon GMT Analog Display Analog Quartz Black Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KD0KR50/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_zyRowbB81Z65V

Just not sure if I want a Lumi or not. They get mixed reviews for sure and I feel like they're overpriced because of ZOMG! Navy SEALs!!! Even though I'd bet a paycheck that very few SEALs wear them. I know at least a handful of SOF guys. Luminox doesn't seem to be their thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

I like on that so called Stealth Series Diver how it has the clunky looking bezel lock jobbydoo. If I'm out fishing and the watch falls into the water, there's a chance it'll snag on my fish hook (or on a whole host of things) on the way down. How ingenious --- I'm sure the guy applied for a patent on just that alone.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

An interesting deal popped up on Slickdeals. Anyone heard of Davidoff watches?

Davidoff Swiss Made Watches and Italian Leather Goods - Combine up to 80% off with 20% off coupon - Automatic watches from $487 - Slickdeals.net









This seems like a nice GMT for under $900.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> An interesting deal popped up on Slickdeals. Anyone heard of Davidoff watches?
> 
> Davidoff Swiss Made Watches and Italian Leather Goods - Combine up to 80% off with 20% off coupon - Automatic watches from $487 - Slickdeals.net
> 
> ...


Yeah I was about to post that... Don't forget to use the WOD20 20% off coupon code and Befrugal for a further 7% cashback. I have a few in cart already, waiting for a mouse click....

How good is Ashford's Black Friday sale usually? Should my wallet wait for that event instead?


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> An interesting deal popped up on Slickdeals. Anyone heard of Davidoff watches?
> 
> Davidoff Swiss Made Watches and Italian Leather Goods - Combine up to 80% off with 20% off coupon - Automatic watches from $487 - Slickdeals.net
> 
> ...


That is one sick looking GMT! Also, TOM is having a sale on Tissot.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I would go for this GMT 7750 chronograph for under $800.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> I would go for this GMT 7750 chronograph for under $800.
> 
> View attachment 5899226


That is cheap!!! But I think I like the style of the non-Chrono. Maybe the oval shape just needs to grow on me a bit.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

For me, this is the pick of the bunch (still can't decide between the white or black dial):















Can you name a chronograph automatic watch (Swiss made or otherwise) that has a power reserve complication? Now narrow those down to one that costs less than $1,000?

I can't think of any... I know Zeno has one but fairly certain the price never drops below $1,000, let alone under $800.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

As a reference point, Davidoff is the same company that makes the Cool Water cologne. Or the same company it's branded under anyways. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

also lets not forget davidoff cigars , specially the pre castro era ..aged davidoff . thats a cigar that would make you forget your first love


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Victorinox #241465 in Ashford.com for 140$ w/ coupon *AFFBASE139*
> 
> It's +190$ everywhere else.
> 
> ...


Pg. 571, m'man!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...lace-thread-4-a-1260410-571.html#post21923794


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Edit: NoRoadtrippin beat me to it.

Davidoff is actually the maker of Cool Water cologne. Couldn't believe it's the same company but it's true, as you can see on their website: http://www.zinodavidoff.com

Searching for their watches on eBay showed that some cheapie quartz watches were sold with Cool Water cologne gift sets. Actually, a couple were kind of interesting... that's what made me check the connection.
















Their higher end watches look very interesting. I'd love to see one in person to judge the quality.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

That Davidoff GMT is stunning -- I love the design, the other-time city at the 9. 

But it seems kind of dressy to me. I want a travel watch that's more sporty than dressy. I can never seem to get it just so. I love the concept of a GMT, but I see SO many I don't like. And then ones like this, that I like a lot, but that probably won't work optimally for my needs. I'm a "vacationing in cargo shorts and sandals" travel watch user; not a "jet-setting in a suit" travel watch user.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Pg. 571, m'man!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...lace-thread-4-a-1260410-571.html#post21923794


My apologies.. Don't know how I missed it. I'll be editing my comment.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I think as a more relevant reference point, Davidoff watches are actually a joint venture from the same parent company with Maurice Lacroix and Glycine. That black Velero power reserve chrono with (what I believe to be) the Dubois Depraz module is stunning, and at under $900 after 20% off and cash back, is an absolute steal!


NoRoadtrippin said:


> As a reference point, Davidoff is the same company that makes the Cool Water cologne. Or the same company it's branded under anyways.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Duplicate post


----------



## cba191 (May 3, 2014)

Davidoff may be a fashion brand, but the movement alone takes it up a couple notches, and it looks awesome. For the price it definitely deserves consideration.


----------



## Desirider (Aug 27, 2015)

I'll continue the GMT trend:

Orient Automatic GMT Power Reserve DJ05002B Men's Watch | eBay

$269 shipped, sold by Creation Watches, Singapore. Orient 40P51 automatic movement with GMT, power reserve indicator, hacking and hand-winding. The watch has a sapphire crystal and leather strap with deployant buckle. All for $269. Ticks off all my boxes, so I ordered one. Yeoman Seiko has reviewed the white version:

Orient GMT with Hack and Handwind - DJ05003W | Yeoman's Watch Review


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Desirider said:


> I'll continue the GMT trend:
> 
> Orient Automatic GMT Power Reserve DJ05002B Men's Watch | eBay
> 
> ...


I know this has been mentioned like a hundred times, but Orient really gave mechanical watches a whole new standard when it comes to price [and other aspects ofc].

Anyways, my mind is playing a game with me, wanting me to buy this watch just so I could put that Orient clasp on the Mako.

P.S. I think the black dial is much more subtle than the white.. Especially the texturing.


----------



## Chales132 (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice Orient GMT - good price too, I have bought a couple of watches from Creation and they've been very good - no QC issues.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Well it's here. 6 days after my order but only 2 days from Singapore to Oz once it was dispatched! A very nice watch for the money, the bracelet is Meh, but I can live with it for now.
Seems to be keeping correct time.










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Ita said:


> Well it's here. 6 days after my order but only 2 days from Singapore to Oz once it was dispatched! A very nice watch for the money, the bracelet is Meh, but I can live with it for now.
> Seems to be keeping correct time.
> 
> 
> ...


Just received notice mine is out for delivery as well. They spent a lot of time shipping it but once it left their shelf it took barely 2-3 days. Now if only this working day would get a move on!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

*Today only~*

Wenger Alpine #70474 for *50$* .. It comes with a nice box.. I could be wrong, but from google images, the exact box has a swiss-knife included with the watch.

Cheapest price is +71$ in Amazon

*LINK HERE*









_Same box in product page, again-not sure if the knife is included._


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

ironborn said:


> Just received notice mine is out for delivery as well. They spent a lot of time shipping it but once it left their shelf it took barely 2-3 days. Now if only this working day would get a move on!


Post Pics....

Ita


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

I will once I get home!


----------



## golfnut (Mar 23, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> *Today only~*
> 
> Wenger Alpine #70474 for *50$* .. It comes with a nice box.. I could be wrong, but from google images, the exact box has a swiss-knife included with the watch.
> 
> ...


Here is a pic from Wenger product page. No knife.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation has another Eterna sale going. They had Kon-Tiki's on a bracelet for $725! Sold out in the bat of an eye. They still have this model of Kontiki for $700, which I don't like as much.








Watches at Gemnation.com

EDIT: Just added this one, too, for $700, which I like more:


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ultra Affordable Fashion Watch $24. Another deal stolen from Slickdeals.

*Ashford.com* has *Relic by Fossil ZR12077 Men's Payton Watch [ashford.com]* for $24 w/ promo code *DNPAYTON24*,*Shipping is free*.

MATERIAL: Stainless Steel
TYPE: Quartz (Battery-Powered)
CALENDAR: Date at 3 o'clock
CROWN: Pull and Push Crown
SHAPE: Round
FINISH: Polished and Brushed
MATERIAL: Stainless Steel
WIDTH: 40 mm without crown
CASE LENGTH WITH LUGS: 47 mm
WATER RESISTANCE: 50 m (165 feet)
CRYSTAL: Mineral Crystal
THICKNESS: 12 mm
CASE BACK: Screw-Down Closed










Includes a backlight light the Timex Indiglo?


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Women's Victorinox Dive Master on Lightning Deal. $200 looks clear of anyone else by at least $79.

Victorinox Dive Master 500 Purple Dial Purple Rubber Ladies Watch 241558.1 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008K5RH9Y/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_W01owbE0SJ05J









That being said, the white one is actually $2 cheaper even though it isn't on a Lightning Deal. My wife likes white better so it's on the way. Paying my dues for buying three this week. Lol. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JubeiSpiegel (Nov 1, 2015)

Question for everyone. Does Amazon do any kind of promo codes for watches for Black Friday or Cyber Monday?

I have my eye on a couple of Seiko Presage's and would kick myself if they dropped in price later this month...


----------



## Bub838 (Dec 20, 2012)

JubeiSpiegel said:


> Question for everyone. Does Amazon do any kind of promo codes for watches for Black Friday or Cyber Monday?
> 
> I have my eye on a couple of Seiko Presage's and would kick myself if they dropped in price later this month...


I'm usually pretty underwhelmed by their deals on watches. I've noticed when they do promo codes they usually jack the price up first.. So never much of a deal.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bub838 said:


> I'm usually pretty underwhelmed by their deals on watches. I've noticed when they do promo codes they usually jack the price up first.. So never much of a deal.


This isn't deliberate. It is called Smart Pricing. Amazon has an algorithm that prices items based on supply and demand. During a sale, demand goes up, so the prices increase along with the demand. The key is to buy what you want on the first day before demand picks up.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> This isn't deliberate. It is called Smart Pricing. Amazon has an algorithm that prices items based on supply and demand. During a sale, demand goes up, so the prices increase along with the demand. The key is to buy what you want on the first day before demand picks up.


Agreed.

Although they sometimes also raise prices a bit right before the sale starts.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

sanriopurin said:


> For me, this is the pick of the bunch (still can't decide between the white or black dial):
> 
> View attachment 5899426
> 
> ...


Hmm.. These seem to run off a 2892-A2 perhaps with a chronograph module linkage? For the price I would much rather go for the Zino with the proven 7750


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

Sorry, wrong thread!
And it seems I can't remove the image 
*update:* Thanks to @hanshananigan for showing me how to delete attachments


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation's daily deal today is the Raymond Weil Maestro automatic, model 2847-STC-30001 for $449. I've never seen it that low before. It's $100 more at Jomashop.

Raymond Weil Maestro Mens Watch Model: 2847-STC-30001


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> I'm debating myself whether I should notify _The Glitch Mob_ that their music is being used commercially in his video demo.
> Would be funny if he woke up one day to a court letter.


Umm, why would you not do this? Guy is an undisputed d-bag, and this sort of blatant piracy truly hurts artists. I say bombs away.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> There's another Luminox starting at 0430 that I've been keeping an eye on. I like the colors on it better personally.
> 
> Luminox Men's 5127 SXC PC Carbon GMT Analog Display Analog Quartz Black Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KD0KR50/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_zyRowbB81Z65V
> 
> ...


The one SEAL I know says his team gets Suuntos free at work, but half the guys use something else, mostly for personal preference. Totally possible each team can make it's own micro purchases.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

ebtromba said:


> The one SEAL I know says his team gets Suuntos free at work, but half the guys use something else, mostly for personal preference. Totally possible each team can make it's own micro purchases.


That would make sense. Give them away and then advertise that their watches are used by Navy Seals. Genius!!!


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Well Suunto is not giving the government anything. Navy is buying the watches from Suunto and then issuing them to seals, like any other piece of gear (rifle, pistol, armor etc) . But as my friend says, like half the guys choose to use something else, for whatever reason. 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> That would make sense. Give them away and then advertise that their watches are used by Navy Seals. Genius!!!


The Team Members get them free. From the government supply system because I'm sure they pay Suunto for them.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Yeah the .mil is definitely not accepting gifts from Suunto. Those dudes can't do that. They're unit purchases like anything else as said above. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Yeah the .mil is definitely not accepting gifts from Suunto. Those dudes can't do that. They're unit purchases like anything else as said above.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In that case, they are probably paying full MSRP (or above, like the $43 million gas station in Afghanistan).


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Haha wow we really set the record straight on that one lol. 

I guess phrasing it the way I did was misleading (they get them free at work) 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

ebtromba said:


> Haha wow we really set the record straight on that one lol.
> 
> I guess phrasing it the way I did was misleading (they get them free at work)
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Lol. Being a military guy myself, I was tracking what you meant but yeah I think it threw things off a bit via the phrasing. At any rate, SEALs still aren't using Luminox watches. And I skipped out on the lightning deal. If it had been a bit lower...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

I bet watches are classified as "consumable", especially since seals pretty much break everything they touch. Thus once issued, they more or less are not tracked in any inventory system. Like one wouldn't track a bottle of insect repellant issued to an individual, or say, socks. Effectively meaning that when issued a consumable, it's yours. 

Which is probably why my friend said "we get them free at work." 

aaaand thread derail over. 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

There we go!


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

I'm in a watch dilemma that might cost me my marriage, or at least good luvin' for a week or two. I'm traveling in Germany and found a Nomos Tetra with a sapphire crystal for 1640 euro. That already seems like a deal. If I could potentially lose the VAT, it might be a steal. Finding Nomos prices stateside has proved difficult with a Russian SIM, but I think this is a sweet deal.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Heads up: lightning deal on Stuhrling Original Men's 430G.33111 Classic Winchester Supreme Automatic Skeleton Black Dial Watch on Amazon


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I'm in a watch dilemma that might cost me my marriage, or at least good luvin' for a week or two. I'm traveling in Germany and found a Nomos Tetra with a sapphire crystal for 1640 euro. That already seems like a deal. If I could potentially lose the VAT, it might be a steal. Finding Nomos prices stateside has proved difficult with a Russian SIM, but I think this is a sweet deal.
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


I could live with a week or two of the 'bad luvin'' for a Nomos Tetra. But the watch is better suited to smaller/female wrists so keep a watch on it.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> I could live with a week or two of the 'bad luvin'' for a Nomos Tetra. But the watch is better suited to smaller/female wrists so keep a watch on it.


Are you calling my wrists girly?

OK, they are small.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

You should have no issues getting the VAT back on your way out of the EU.



RidingDonkeys said:


> I'm in a watch dilemma that might cost me my marriage, or at least good luvin' for a week or two. I'm traveling in Germany and found a Nomos Tetra with a sapphire crystal for 1640 euro. That already seems like a deal. If I could potentially lose the VAT, it might be a steal. Finding Nomos prices stateside has proved difficult with a Russian SIM, but I think this is a sweet deal.
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Seiko SNA411P1 for $163.99 shipped from Singapore

Seiko SNA411P1 SNA413P1 SNA414P1 | eBay










Thanks to giah for the photograph.

Thirty one page manual for the slide rule

http://www.seikowatches.com/support/ib/pdf/rt01_e.pdf
Strap on your Vulcan ears and learn to use an E6B flight computer


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gemnation has another Eterna sale going. They had Kon-Tiki's on a bracelet for $725! Sold out in the bat of an eye. They still have this model of Kontiki for $700, which I don't like as much.
> 
> EDIT: Just added this one, too, for $700, which I like more:
> 
> View attachment 5903290


I'm certainly still a newb in the realm of watch buying and still have a lot to learn from you fine people but is this deal even realistic?? When they posted the Eterna 1935 for $499.....sure, I get it. That watch probably doesn't get much 'clicks'. But a Kon Tiki?

I get that its grey market but has anyone seen a Kon Tiki this cheap before? Gemnation sales just make me a littler nervous I guess..


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Many people have bought from them to great satisfaction. 
Sometimes they have amazing sales, recently a good example on Alpina watches


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> I'm certainly still a newb in the realm of watch buying and still have a lot to learn from you fine people but is this deal even realistic?? When they posted the Eterna 1935 for $499.....sure, I get it. That watch probably doesn't get much 'clicks'. But a Kon Tiki?
> 
> I get that its grey market but has anyone seen a Kon Tiki this cheap before? Gemnation sales just make me a littler nervous I guess..


Touch of Modern got that price just a few days ago.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> I'm certainly still a newb in the realm of watch buying and still have a lot to learn from you fine people but is this deal even realistic?? When they posted the Eterna 1935 for $499.....sure, I get it. That watch probably doesn't get much 'clicks'. But a Kon Tiki?
> 
> I get that its grey market but has anyone seen a Kon Tiki this cheap before? Gemnation sales just make me a littler nervous I guess..


Except the 1935 was $399


----------



## rdpink (Jun 17, 2015)

Straps sale at Gnomon watches. Coupon code is: flash


----------



## akahrt (Mar 30, 2014)

Gonomon's current Nato deal is pretty great, 40% off 3, 50% off 6 with code "flash"


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hexa Osprey Automatic, a recent production from microbrand Hexa is on sale at Touch of Modern for $499, and you'll get a $80 gift certificate, add a $1 item and get a $100 ($20 for every$100 spent

https://touchofmodern.com/sales

Sorry about the ****ty link, as the link is extremely long and for some reason it wouldn't print out fully


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks for the heads-up. Ordered:



















rdpink said:


> View attachment 5915274
> 
> 
> Straps sale at Gnomon watches. Coupon code is: flash


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for the link, but I'm seeing $20 for every $200 spent; am I missing something?


Canyon55 said:


> Hexa Osprey Automatic, a recent production from microbrand Hexa is on sale at Touch of Modern for $499, and you'll get a $80 gift certificate, add a $1 item and get a $100 ($20 for every$100 spent
> 
> https://touchofmodern.com/sales
> 
> Sorry about the ****ty link, as the link is extremely long and for some reason it wouldn't print out fully


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

15% and Free Delivery off Christopher Ward until Christmas Eve. Use Code FAM15 AT CHECKOUT. MERRY CHRISTMAS FRIENDS!









http://email.christopherward.co.uk/...5AFQarHz6uKDC4HGO8ivpRi5CdrD6nXB3bKq0vA8VjdMY


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Seiko SKX007K2 for $152.99 at areatrend. Areatrend recently sent me coupon code MWRP510, which should bring it down to $137.61. I recently got the SKX007K1 from them through the jet.com deal. It came with an areatrend warranty of 1 year. Long enough, IMO, to know if you got a good Seiko automatic movement.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> I'm certainly still a newb in the realm of watch buying and still have a lot to learn from you fine people but is this deal even realistic?? When they posted the Eterna 1935 for $499.....sure, I get it. That watch probably doesn't get much 'clicks'. But a Kon Tiki?
> 
> I get that its grey market but has anyone seen a Kon Tiki this cheap before? Gemnation sales just make me a littler nervous I guess..


sounds about right to me, these are not made with their 3010 in-house movement (quoting from world watch review) but the regular SW200 which retails for about $230 from ofrei. The Advetic looks tempting too, ready to pull the trigger on the Tangaroa chrono but is now sold-out


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

No, it was as I stated but it changes, now it's showing $25 for every $100 spent


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Hmmmm, not sure where the disconnect is occurring, but I'm still seeing $20 for every $200 spent???
https://touchofmodern.insnw.net/banners/000/000/044/xmas-promo-c-lrg_original.png?1446771536


Canyon55 said:


> No, it was as I stated but it changes, now it's showing $25 for every $100 spent


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Must vary by user. I see $50 for $200.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gemnation has another Eterna sale going. They had Kon-Tiki's on a bracelet for $725! Sold out in the bat of an eye. They still have this model of Kontiki for $700, which I don't like as much.
> 
> View attachment 5903234
> 
> ...


Eterna Adventic Mens Watch Model: 7660.41.66.1273
For $1,995, that is one hell of a deal! I haven't seen that watch below $6k anywhere!


----------



## damonism (Dec 27, 2014)

I actually came here to post the Gnomon NATOs deal, but of course I went to Gnomon first and bought a couple for myself because I know things have a tendency to sell out when you buggers here about it first.


----------



## Le Vin (Jul 5, 2011)

Floydboy said:


> 15% and Free Delivery off Christopher Ward until Christmas Eve. Use Code FAM15 AT CHECKOUT. MERRY CHRISTMAS FRIENDS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trigger pulled on the C65 finally. Paid on the EU website with the promo code, so hopefully I don't get dinged with weird conversion fees. If I don't, that'll make the price well under $600, which is crazy.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Crazy! I just checked from another computer and I now see get $200 back for every $100 spent, so I just bought out their entire inventory!


taike said:


> Must vary by user. I see $50 for $200.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Stuhrling submariner Homage diver for less than 60$ w/ free shipping in eBay
Pretty nice specs for a cheap watch: 200m WR / Screw down signed crown and case/ Real bezel / Lumed etc

*eBay LINK HERE*

Full specs from Stuhrling website.

Sells for 80$ in Amazon with lots of happy votes.*
*
It's selling like hot cake right now.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Casio Pathfinder #PAW1500-1V is at its cheapest in Amazon right now at *140$

LINK HERE

*Found it in eBay for ~160$ but eBay ain't no Amazon if you know what I mean.*
















*


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Time for Watches via New Egg has the Victorinox Swiss Army Officers Chronograph, model 241453, for $266 delivered. That's $106 better than the next-best price I see.

Victorinox Swiss Army Officers Mens Chronograph Watch 241453 - Newegg.com


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

Early arrival! Perpetual calendar good till February 2100!! Seiko SPC133


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

colgex said:


> Eterna Adventic Mens Watch Model: 7660.41.66.1273
> For $1,995, that is one hell of a deal! I haven't seen that watch below $6k anywhere!


The coupon code 'GEM300' takes it down another $300, to $1,695!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Another great Gemnation deal going right now. This might be the best deal I've ever put on here.

The Frederique Constant Runabout automatic chronograph, $945 with coupon code 'GEMNATION50'









The rose gold version, for $100 more, might be even more gorgeous:









To put that price in perspective, it's *$1,254 better than the next-best price anywhere else!*

Watches at Gemnation.com

Be cautioned, though, that these watches only have a 50m water resistance. How can you have a watch called the Runabout that's so un-rugged? But it may be too nice-looking to wear out in wild nature anyway.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Canyon55 said:


> Hexa Osprey Automatic, a recent production from microbrand Hexa is on sale at Touch of Modern for $499, and you'll get a $80 gift certificate, add a $1 item and get a $100 ($20 for every$100 spent
> 
> https://touchofmodern.com/sales
> 
> Sorry about the ****ty link, as the link is extremely long and for some reason it wouldn't print out fully


one can't apply the gift card to the hexa, though, right??

Eric


----------



## nosduj (Apr 4, 2013)

Nope have to use for later


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

This Amazon exclusive Seiko quartz has taken two price drops in the past three days or so. After 20VETERANS, it's down to just under $64.

Seiko Men's SKS415 Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GX7N6EQ/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_EbwpwbWZK6Z9J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I'm in a watch dilemma that might cost me my marriage, or at least good luvin' for a week or two. I'm traveling in Germany and found a Nomos Tetra with a sapphire crystal for 1640 euro. That already seems like a deal. If I could potentially lose the VAT, it might be a steal. Finding Nomos prices stateside has proved difficult with a Russian SIM, but I think this is a sweet deal.
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


Nomos prices are infinitely lower in Europe. You should get the 12% VAT refund which essentially negates the exchange rate. For example, the Nomos Zurich World Timer is priced at $6100 US and €4300, after deducting the VAT and doing the exchange conversion it essentially comes out to $4300. The Nomos Club can be had for $1050 after VAT refund and exchange conversion. If you want a Nomos and are in Europe buy it. Still kicking myself for not getting the Zurich or the Club when I was in France last month.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

colgex said:


> Eterna Adventic Mens Watch Model: 7660.41.66.1273
> For $1,995, that is one hell of a deal! I haven't seen that watch below $6k anywhere!


But isn't a 45mm dress watch an oxymoron?


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

This just popped up on my Slickdeal alerts:

*Casio Pathfinder Tough Solar Triple Sensor Digital Chronograph or PRO TREK Solar Digital + $20 Kohls Cash $134.30, G-Shock Tough Solar Atomic + $10 Kohls Cash $53.38 + free ship*
Kohls has *Great Prices* on *Casio Men's Watches* when you apply the promo codes listed below. *Shipping is free* on orders over $50.

Prices after all promo codes

*VETERANS10* for $10 off $25
*JEWELRY20* for 20% off Select Jewelry and Watches
*PUMPKIN* for 15%
Casio PRO TREK Solar Digital Watch *$134.30 + $20 in Kohls Cash*
Casio Edifice Stainless Steel Solar Chronograph Watch *$90.98 + $10 in Kohls Cash*
Casio Pathfinder Tough Solar Triple Sensor Digital Chronograph Watch [kohls.com] *$134.30 + $20 in Kohls Cash*
Casio G-Shock Tough Solar Atomic Chronograph Digital Watch [kohls.com]
*$53.38 + $10 in Kohls Cash*
*More*

Note, Kohl's Cash [kohlscorporation.com] earned is redeemable between Nov 11 through Nov 18, 2015.










Pic stolen from another WUS member.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> This just popped up on my Slickdeal alerts:
> 
> *Casio Pathfinder Tough Solar Triple Sensor Digital Chronograph or PRO TREK Solar Digital + $20 Kohls Cash $134.30, G-Shock Tough Solar Atomic + $10 Kohls Cash $53.38 + free ship*
> Kohls has *Great Prices* on *Casio Men's Watches* when you apply the promo codes listed below. *Shipping is free* on orders over $50.
> ...


Nice!

Using the same promo codes, one of these Seiko Recraft watches would be $110 :
SNKN02 http://www.kohls.com/product/prd-1984292/seiko-mens-leather-automatic-watch-snkn02.jsp
SNKN07 Seiko Men's Leather Automatic Watch - SNKN07
SNKN39 Seiko Men's Recraft Automatic Watch - SNKN39

Or the blue SNKN41 for $125
Seiko Men's Recraft Stainless Steel Automatic Watch - SNKN41

Update: note this prices included tax for me, so might be less/more for you.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$596.24 after coupon TAKE25 at World of Watches. Don't forget to add cash back.


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Using the same promo codes, one of these Seiko Recraft watches would be $110 :
> SNKN02 http://www.kohls.com/product/prd-1984292/seiko-mens-leather-automatic-watch-snkn02.jsp
> ...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Field Pioneer at Ashford for $429 with coupon code 'AFFPIONR429'

ETA 2824-2 movement. $130 or better than other sellers.

Hamilton Khaki Field H60515593 Men's Watch


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> This just popped up on my Slickdeal alerts:
> 
> *Casio Pathfinder Tough Solar Triple Sensor Digital Chronograph or PRO TREK Solar Digital + $20 Kohls Cash $134.30, G-Shock Tough Solar Atomic + $10 Kohls Cash $53.38 + free ship*
> Kohls has *Great Prices* on *Casio Men's Watches* when you apply the promo codes listed below. *Shipping is free* on orders over $50.
> ...


Thanks Toroto.. I bit on the G-SHOCK GWM5610 for 62$ .. Usually sells at 98$.

Just couldn't miss it.









P.S. Order was placed after originally being automatically cancelled and them having me confirm it via phone call due to using international debit card. It was smooth w/ cs though.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Thought you guys might be interested. Started a thread for What watches are you gifting this 2015 holiday season? A couple of the ones I have purchased are thanks to you guys and the awesome deals you have posted. Thanks much!!! :-!


----------



## ShoreFire77 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Android are having limited 'Deal of the Day' on 3-slot travel cases. 2x black and 1x orange plus a mystery gift(?) for *$32.99*.









Doesn't look too bad if you can live with the Android branding. $55.00 shipping to the UK killed it for me, but someone might find it useful.

Cheers!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

ks6177 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Android are having limited 'Deal of the Day' on 3-slot travel cases. 2x black and 1x orange plus a mystery gift(?) for *$32.99*.
> 
> ...


Wow! Three cases for the price.

Here is the link: Android Deal of the Day - Android Watch Deals


----------



## snoboardp (Apr 15, 2015)

Amazon has these cases at 13 shipped (with prime). http://www.amazon.com/ANDROID-Leatherette-stitching-Travel-AJ11K/dp/B00HNAAGUO

Edit: shipping info


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Wow! Three cases for the price.
> 
> Here is the link: Android Deal of the Day - Android Watch Deals


$12 shipping yeah no


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)

Flash sale at Jomashop for Alpina
Jomashop - Search
Best prices I've seen.








$50 less then I paid 2 months ago. To bad their price guarantee is only for 30 days. Flash sale Ends 11/13


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

eroc said:


> Flash sale at Jomashop for Alpina
> Jomashop - Search
> Best prices I've seen.
> 
> ...


That's great but all the negative stories about Jomashop in other forums make me think twice before ordering from them.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

eroc said:


> Flash sale at Jomashop for Alpina
> Jomashop - Search
> Best prices I've seen.
> 
> ...


How's the bracelet and the clasp on this one? Is it $230 nicer than the cloth strap?

That $345 Starttimer deal from gemnation back in September was crazy good but too bad no one has a time machine. I take it this one is the next best deal?


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

shmaiz3r said:


> Thanks Toroto.. I bit on the G-SHOCK GWM5610 for 62$ .. Usually sells at 98$.
> 
> Just couldn't miss it.


The price is now $105. Never knew the price would fluctuate by the hour. For me, it's $66 after all the promo codes.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

What do you guys think of the Tough Solar line as compared to G-Shock? Started to get one but backed down since it wasn't a true G. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Nordstrom Rack B&M has Shinola watches for 50% off MSRP. I've never seen them discounted that much online. Couldn't resist this one.

Also, the leather pouch that came with it feels and smells awesome.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Oh man I've been wanting a Shinola...

Nevermind. Just figured that B&M means brick and mortar. So what did that one cost you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)

Slant said:


> How's the bracelet and the clasp on this one? Is it $230 nicer than the cloth strap?
> 
> That $345 Starttimer deal from gemnation back in September was crazy good but too bad no one has a time machine. I take it this one is the next best deal?


In my opinion the bracelet is worth the extra cost. 
Here is a shot of mine to give an idea of the bracelet quality.


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)

thechin said:


> That's great but all the negative stories about Jomashop in other forums make me think twice before ordering from them.


I've purchased two watches from them with no problems. One I returned and it was hassle free. So from my point of view they are OK in my book.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Oh man I've been wanting a Shinola...
> 
> Nevermind. Just figured that B&M means brick and mortar. So what did that one cost you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$336. They had several others. There was a larger one with a white dial on a bracelet for $350.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Man I won't be back in the same city as a Rack until tomorrow evening/Monday after work. Will definitely have to see if the sale is still on. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Man I won't be back in the same city as a Rack until tomorrow evening/Monday after work. Will definitely have to see if the sale is still on. Thanks for the tip!


It's not even a sale. That's the normal Rack discount price. They are having a 25% off clearance sale though. Got a $250 Facconable sweatshirt for $47. Got some sweat monk straps too.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> What do you guys think of the Tough Solar line as compared to G-Shock? Started to get one but backed down since it wasn't a true G.


I have one of these:
Casio G-Shock Tough Solar GW6900-1
Casio G-Shock Tough Solar Atomic Digital Chronograph Watch - Men

Seems like a G-Shock to me


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> I have one of these:
> Casio G-Shock Tough Solar GW6900-1
> Casio G-Shock Tough Solar Atomic Digital Chronograph Watch - Men
> 
> Seems like a G-Shock to me


That one definitely is. So apparently there is some overlap in the two brandings. I was looking at a red one with analog dial that was only marked Tough Solar. It doesn't actually say G-Shock anywhere on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> That one definitely is. So apparently there is some overlap in the two brandings. I was looking at a red one with analog dial that was only marked Tough Solar. It doesn't actually say G-Shock anywhere on it.


That model you are looking at probably is not then. Not all Casios are G-Shocks.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> What do you guys think of the Tough Solar line as compared to G-Shock? Started to get one but backed down since it wasn't a true G.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tough Solar is not a line, it is a feature in multiple lines...ProTrek, G-Shock, Oceanus, regular Casio, etc.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> $336. They had several others. There was a larger one with a white dial on a bracelet for $350.


That is still $200 overpriced IMO.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> That is still $200 overpriced IMO.


I've gathered from some other threads that there isn't a ton of love for them around here. For me, at the end of the day I like their designs and it's still an American watch company doing business from Detroit which I think is cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I've gathered from some other threads that there isn't a ton of love for them around here. For me, at the end of the day I like their designs and it's still an American watch company doing business from Detroit which I think is cool.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not a detroiter and I'll probably never have an inkling of the irrational love for Detroit, but I have to point out that they're far from the only American-owned company doing watches. Final assembly of foreign parts is not unique either. The Nordstrom Rack pricing puts it closer to the ball-park of fair, as they are at least using high quality quartz movements rather than $0.25 entry level stuff.

I would also point out that Nordstrom Rack has fairly good pricing on Fossil (not always as good as Fossil's own outlets.) They rarely carry G-shock, and while most of the rest of the stuff is somewhere between regular old fasion meh (Michael Kors) and highly overpriced fashion meh (Burberry) they **do** carry *Victorinox Swiss Army*. THIS is one important thing to know about Nordstrom rack. It's not always spectacular stuff, but I've seen a gem or two on the rare occasions I've scoped them out.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> That is still $200 overpriced IMO.


Their straps alone could easily command $80-100 retail, the leather they use is top, and US made.

They also use a quality quartz movement that is at least assembled in the USA.

The mighty seiko (who doesn't need to source anything, has much stronger economies of scale and has 100% of the components and labor of their entry level watches done in third world countries) barely manages to hit those price points, I really cannot imagine how Shinola should be a $130 watch.

I personally am not a fan of Shinola and would not buy one, but the hate sometimes reaches stupid levels here.
Learn how to do math at least.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> That is still $200 overpriced IMO.


Still a better deal than the $200 Chinese Movados that people keep posting. Those things are overpriced.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Seppia said:


> Their straps alone could easily command $80-100 retail, the leather they use is top, and US made.
> 
> They also use a quality quartz movement that is at least assembled in the USA.
> 
> ...


Not trying to add more oil to the fire and perhaps there's an element of Red Sox/Yankee rivalry here.
Just my two cent, I couldn't care less about how much the watch band cost if I want a nice band I would go out and get one to match the watch, being made in USA is certainly nice but I wouldn't buy a Detroit import aka Chrysler when shopping for a car, the same applies to Shinola. Everyone can do math and my math tells me putting a $80-100 band to a marginal at best watch is like putting lipstick on a pig.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

pull the trigger on this $799 ebay daily deal from Ashford
hard to believe this is cheaper than the shinola brakeman chrono


----------



## mksj (Sep 17, 2012)

*Eterna Soleure Moonphase Chronograph Mens Watch Model 8340.41.44.1175*

What about this one guys?

Eterna Soleure Moonphase Chronograph Mens Watch 8340.41.44.1175 for $849.15 at Gemnation with coupon code GEM15

Seems like a great deal for a nice looking automatic moonphase chronograph with 24 Hour time as well as Day and Date windows!


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> I have one of these:
> Casio G-Shock Tough Solar GW6900-1
> Casio G-Shock Tough Solar Atomic Digital Chronograph Watch - Men
> 
> Seems like a G-Shock to me


GW-7900: G-Shock Tough Solar(I don't understand why I see this one so rarely: to me, it's nearly the perfect G-Shock).


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

uyebsk said:


> pull the trigger on this $799 ebay daily deal from Ashford
> hard to believe this is cheaper than the shinola brakeman chrono
> 
> View attachment 5936002


Nice deal, but not "made in USA" like the Shinola...(closes door and flees the scene)

S.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Could have ordered from ashford through befrugal.com and received an additional 7% cash back.


uyebsk said:


> pull the trigger on this $799 ebay daily deal from Ashford
> hard to believe this is cheaper than the shinola brakeman chrono
> 
> View attachment 5936002


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

You must be kidding me!!.....good to see Gemnation can be sarcastic sometimes...

Chronoswiss Retrograde Mens Watch Model: CH7545B-BK1


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

uyebsk said:


> pull the trigger on this $799 ebay daily deal from Ashford
> hard to believe this is cheaper than the shinola brakeman chrono
> 
> View attachment 5936002


What is hard to believe is that anyone would pay more for a Shinola than this beauty.

Also a few posts back someone complained about my comment on pricing because the bands are so great. But if you shop around, you can get great discounts on bands and I usually change mine anyway. In fact, I post a Horween band for around $20 recently in this thread.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Victorinox Men's 249088 Original Analog Display Swiss Quartz Black Watch for $135 at Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AYE1C36/ref=gbps_tit_s-3_0822_b2088819









The camel shows it's low price on Amazon to have been $121, but this still seems better than it's typical price on Amazon and everywhere else.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Autran and Viala Eremitage watch at Massdrop for $118 + shipping. Look pretty nice for the price with the blue hands:

















Movement: Swiss Ronda 715 quartz
Mineral crystal
Case diameter: 40 mm
Case thickness: 6.8 mm
Lug width: 20 mm
Lug-to-lug width: 46 mm
Water resistant: 30 m

Did a little digging, and apparently one of the owners is a fairly well respected designer who has worked on other projects. However, since their watches seem to usually run a good bit more than that, doesn't seem they have been too popular here.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Anybody heard of Rene Mouris? $220 for a Miyota automatic with a 5-year warranty sounds reasonable.


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> Autran and Viala Eremitage watch at Massdrop for $118 + shipping. Look pretty nice for the price with the blue hands:
> 
> View attachment 5940026
> 
> ...


 A & V is Ickler along with Limes and Archimede. A & V seems to be their dressier quartz line these days but they used to do Fliegers, divers etc.. as well, but I have always thought they made some really nice looking quartz dress pieces. And the cases will be very well made. That price is way below anywhere else I have seen them and if I ever wore dress watches I would snatch one.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Could have ordered from ashford through befrugal.com and received an additional 7% cash back.


I thought about it, but decided to take my 2% from my cc and the extended warranty. I'm not sure Befrugal purchases qualify for extended warranty tho...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Well, after having my willpower somewhat broken down by a few scotches last night, I took advantage of the Gemnation Eterna sale, the additional 15% promo code and 7% cash back through befrugal.com and scored the black/orange Kontiki for $553.35. My reluctance is because I've got a new Christopher Ward C60 Pro 600 inbound from their 50% off sale. I suppose I could always flip one, or both (or neither) at a later date at a minimal loss (if not at a profit!). Looking forward to receiving both, however!


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Anybody heard of Rene Mouris? $220 for a Miyota automatic with a 5-year warranty sounds reasonable.


where are you find this ? $ 220 !


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

RyanD said:


> It's not even a sale. That's the normal Rack discount price. They are having a 25% off clearance sale though. Got a $250 Facconable sweatshirt for $47. Got some sweat monk straps too.


Went in to a Nordstrom Rack today. Bought a couple of pairs of shoes. Wasn't a single Shinola there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Well, after having my willpower somewhat broken down by a few scotches last night, I took advantage of the Gemnation Eterna sale, the additional 15% promo code and 7% cash back through befrugal.com and scored the black/orange Kontiki for $553.35. My reluctance is because I've got a new Christopher Ward C60 Pro 600 inbound from their 50% off sale. I suppose I could always flip one, or both (or neither) at a later date at a minimal loss (if not at a profit!). Looking forward to receiving both, however!


Glad to see somebody gets it. Buy everything and keep the ones you like. 

I have an Eterna 7751 watch on the way. No idea if I'm going to keep it or not. I've always liked the Longines 7751 watches, but they cost more than twice as much because marketing.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> Went in to a Nordstrom Rack today. Bought a couple of pairs of shoes. Wasn't a single Shinola there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


Bummer. The one in Birmingham? I almost hit that one on the way through town today. I'll be trying Tampa tomorrow after work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Bummer. The one in Birmingham? I almost hit that one on the way through town today. I'll be trying Tampa tomorrow after work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Natick, MA, outside of Boston

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> Natick, MA, outside of Boston
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


Ahh. I was going off the Auburn avatar.

War Eagle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Ahh. I was going off the Auburn avatar.
> 
> War Eagle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fair mistake. Been living up here for the last 6 years. I hope you have better luck down your way. WDE!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Good price on this good looking Parnis with Sea-Gull auto inside

Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles, Coupons and More | eBay


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Dammit, dammit, dammit! I really need to do some collection cleaning now.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

With all due respect, this is a "post a bargain" thread where other members can benefit. Not "look at my latest acquisition and unfortunately it's the only one left" thread. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

While I'm not sure why Ryan shared the above without any link, at the end of the day, this is a social environment shared by a group of people all interested in a common hobby. You're never going to get this thread to be pure deal posts. Tangentially related posts will always be a thing. Might as well embrace it. You'll live longer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> While I'm not sure why Ryan shared the above without any link, at the end of the day, this is a social environment shared by a group of people all interested in a common hobby. You're never going to get this thread to be pure deal posts. Tangentially related posts will always be a thing. Might as well embrace it. You'll live longer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup I don't expect everyone to agree with me. From my point of view, a decent gesture would be the price point at which it was acquired and where, so other members can reference in future.

Touch of Modern, $5,599. Unless there's a further coupon code which incidentally he also didn't share when he mentioned the Eterna deal some time back.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

sanriopurin said:


> Yup I don't expect everyone to agree with me. From my point of view, a decent gesture would be the price point at which it was acquired and where, so other members can reference in future.
> 
> Touch of Modern, $5,599. Unless there's a further coupon code which incidentally he also didn't share when he mentioned the Eterna deal some time back.


There are no coupons, just the ever changing $XX back on $XXX that has already been covered here. $25 back on every $100 made it about $4200 net. Seems like a steal for a $14k MSRP Zenith with so many complications. Chronograph, power reserve, grand date, and world time.

Condition: New, Unworn Condition. Comes Complete With Boxes And Papers 
- 1 Year Warranty

There are some other good deals depending on what bonus it gives you.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

There you go, much appreciated, thanks! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The Zenith Helios moon phase grand date is brand new also. That would be my second choice. Some of the others are pre-owned, so make sure to read the descriptions. All have 1-year warranty.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

PS: I shared Befrugal before here. Touch of Modern and Befrugal don't work together as far as I know. Mr Rebates (or something like that) does, 7%

For all your cash back research, I go to www.cashbackholic.com

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

RyanD said:


> The Zenith Helios moon phase grand date is brand new also. That would be my second choice. Some of the others are pre-owned, so make sure to read the descriptions. All have 1-year warranty.


By the way nice purchase. I had a look, backed down when I saw it was 46mm. It was "reserved" by the time I made up my mind. LOL small world...

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

sanriopurin said:


> PS: I shared Befrugal before here. Touch of Modern and Befrugal don't work together as far as I know. Mr Rebates (or something like that) does, 7%
> 
> For all your cash back research, I go to www.cashbackholic.com


Good to know. I looked at BeFrugal, and didn't see anything there. I wasn't going to risk letting the Zenith out of my cart because I had to wait for someone else to release it to grab it.

What was your bonus offer? I'm trying to decide if I should use my credit to buy one of the Tags or Zenith Elite just to cash it out. They aren't bad prices.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Good to know. I looked at BeFrugal, and didn't see anything there. I wasn't going to risk letting the Zenith out of my cart because I had to wait for someone else to release it to grab it.
> 
> What was your bonus offer? I'm trying to decide if I should use my credit to buy one of the Tags or Zenith Elite just to cash it out. They aren't bad prices.


Same, $25 for every $100.

I don't know if this is of interest to you : I did some research before on the Graham Baja watch. It is quite a limited edition, 200 I believe.

The most unique thing about it is, it's made of carbon nanotubes. It is huge at 47mm but weighs less than 100g. I weighed my 42mm El Primero, it was 102g!

It is not the color I want though, it comes in black dial, also limited to 200 I believe.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taylorjay (Nov 9, 2015)

Can anyone help me identify a croton watch? I did my own research but came up almost empty handed...I saw this watch once on an auction site and the model # they used was cr307324. According to the description only 1000 were made, 1ct diamond bezel...it's exactly what I have. Unfortunately this site won't let me upload a pic. I just want to know more about this watch


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

sanriopurin said:


> Same, $25 for every $100.
> 
> I don't know if this is of interest to you : I did some research before on the Graham Baja watch. It is quite a limited edition, 200 I believe.
> 
> ...


I don't know enough about Graham to bite on one. Resale prices look weak from what I've seen.

Since you have $25 off $100, don't forget to check the older sales. There are some pretty good deals in there. Look for Omega, Fortis, Cartier, Rolex, and Breitling. It's hard for me to tell which are good deals because I'm not that familiar with most of them.

There is a Rolex with 2-year warranty for $2649 + $650 credit. Sounds ok, but I don't follow Rolex.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I don't know enough about Graham to bite on one. Resale prices look weak from what I've seen.
> 
> Since you have $25 off $100, don't forget to check the older sales. There are some pretty good deals in there. Look for Omega, Fortis, Cartier, Rolex, and Breitling. It's hard for me to tell which are good deals because I'm not that familiar with most of them.


Thanks for the tip. Me being based in Australia, can't really flip a watch that easily. I buy with "to keep" in mind, in case I can't sell it off at reasonable price.

I had another look at past/current sales, nothing else interesting  The Helios would be good but I don't like the white dial.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

sanriopurin said:


> Thanks for the tip. Me being based in Australia, can't really flip a watch that easily. I buy with "to keep" in mind, in case I can't sell it off at reasonable price.


Yeah, I see a few that are almost a good enough deal. The Hexas might be ok for $500 + $100 credit.

I'll trade you a watch for a case of Royal Crown Draft.  It cost me $80 to get a 4-pack shipped here.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Dammit, dammit, dammit! I really need to do some collection cleaning now.
> 
> View attachment 5944362


Based on the model name and number, the actual watch should look like this
then again I assume everyone here knows what a Helios chronograph actually looks like.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Yeah, I see a few that are almost a good enough deal. The Hexas might be ok for $500 + $100 credit.
> 
> I'll trade you a watch for a case of Royal Crown Draft.  It cost me $80 to get a 4-pack shipped here.


I might just take your offer up one day  I have way too many, all in pristine condition because I hardly wear them more than 2 hours at a time.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

uyebsk said:


> Based on the model name and number, the actual watch should look like this
> then again I assume everyone here knows what a Helios chronograph actually looks like.


I figured they got the title wrong. The photos and the entire description are for the Class Traveller including the model number 03-0520-4037-01-c492. I took a screenshot just to be safe. Rue made a similar mistake once and just canceled my order.

Anyone want to take bets on what actually shows up?


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

The open Traveller retails at $14,000 this one is $12,400 most likely the helios


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Either way still a great deal for an El Primero grade movement (4047 vs 4037)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

uyebsk said:


> The open Traveller retails at $14,000 this one is $12,400 most likely the helios


Says $14,000 in the description. Either way, somebody messed up. I sent them a message. No point waiting 4 weeks to find out they sent me the wrong watch.

If it is a Helios, I probably would have gone with the Helios on a bracelet for $200 more. Zenith bracelets are crazy expensive.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

sanriopurin said:


> With all due respect, this is a "post a bargain" thread where other members can benefit. Not "look at my latest acquisition and unfortunately it's the only one left" thread.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Geez. I take a few hours off and this thread goes to hell in a handbasket!

/jk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> Red Line Automatic Watch for $43 shipped
> http://www.amazon.com/red-line-RL-50045-22-Japanese-Automatic/dp/B00G6DDXU4/


My Redline showed up today. For $43, I'm pretty happy. End links are all solid, exhibition back, Japanese auto movement. Dial really resembles a Mondaine. I don't know if I will keep or gift it but it was worth the money.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> My Redline showed up today. For $43, I'm pretty happy. End links are all solid, exhibition back, Japanese auto movement. Dial really resembles a Mondaine. I don't know if I will keep or gift it but it was worth the money.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks really nice! Would've snagged one myself if I'd known about the end links, haha.
How's the lume and what part of the dial is lumed? You think you can give us a lume shot?
Thanks for the photos btw.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

shmaiz3r said:


> Looks really nice! Would've one snagged one myself if I'd known about the end links, haha.
> How's the lume and what part of the dial is lumed? You think you can give us a lume shot?
> Thanks for the photos btw.


I don't understand lume questions. Why do we expect lume in $43 watches when multiple thousand $ Grand Seiko's don't have lume?


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Looks really nice! Would've one snagged one myself if I'd known about the end links, haha.
> How's the lume and what part of the dial is lumed? You think you can give us a lume shot?
> Thanks for the photos btw.


As requested...at first I thought it was only the hands but then I thought I could just barely see the indices so I charged it some more with the Surefire. Sure enough, they're lumed. Pretty cool since they are black.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Maxy said:


> I don't understand lume questions. Why do we expect lume in $43 watches when multiple thousand $ Grand Seiko's don't have lume?


Well I dunno that it was "expected" but it sure was there so .

More information always helps folks make better purchasing decisions. Can't be a bad thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Maxy said:


> I don't understand lume questions. Why do we expect lume in $43 watches when multiple thousand $ Grand Seiko's don't have lume?


Not sure if I understand your question, but I sleep wearing a watch and it's a *major plus *for me to have lume, especially on an automatic, because they tend to die on me when I don't sleep wearing them between rotations.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

crysman2000 said:


> This looks tempting but not sure I should buy it JUST because it looks ok and it's a super deal lol. Hmmm is the automatic movement Chinese?


So like 20 pages ago there was a deal on a Redline automatic watch via Amazon w/ a Miyota 8215 movement that I decided to buy. There was also a black/red NATO strap deal at Best Buy which I also bought. Well here are the pics of the Redline watch w/ the black/red NATO on. I think it looks much better than the ss bracelet it came with.
View attachment Copy of IMG_20151109_240100136.jpg
View attachment Copy of IMG_20151109_242853993.jpg


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> You must be kidding me!!.....good to see Gemnation can be sarcastic sometimes...
> 
> Chronoswiss Retrograde Mens Watch Model: CH7545B-BK1


That's a nice watch at a really good price. Too bad I've bought 2 watches in the last 2 weeks. Not allowed to get more until I get rid of some I don't wear anymore lol. Anyways I'm saving up for the Alpina Alpiner automatic Chronograph. Thanks for finding this deal and posting it!!


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

RyanD said:


> There are no coupons, just the ever changing $XX back on $XXX that has already been covered here. $25 back on every $100 made it about $4200 net. Seems like a steal for a $14k MSRP Zenith with so many complications. Chronograph, power reserve, grand date, and world time.
> 
> Condition: New, Unworn Condition. Comes Complete With Boxes And Papers
> - 1 Year Warranty
> ...


Noob question - what sight are you referring to?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Sav said:


> Noob question - what sight are you referring to?


Touch of Modern


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

This Diesel Stainless Steel Mens Watch is very interesting and being offered for a good price now


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

"ONLY THE BRAVE" indeed.


----------



## LJ123 (Aug 9, 2015)

thedius said:


> "ONLY THE BRAVE" indeed.


I have to admit that I'm not brave enough for that one.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

crysman2000 said:


> So like 20 pages ago there was a deal on a Redline automatic watch via Amazon w/ a Miyota 8215 movement that I decided to buy. There was also a black/red NATO strap deal at Best Buy which I also bought. Well here are the pics of the Redline watch w/ the black/red NATO on. I think it looks much better than the ss bracelet it came with.
> View attachment 5946202
> View attachment 5946210


Oh that does look good. Might have to switch mine out.

On that Diesel, there's like 47 more of them on sale at Amazon as well if anyone decides they have the requisite courage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Auspaul (Jun 5, 2013)

City74 said:


> Good price on this good looking Parnis with Sea-Gull auto inside
> 
> Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles, Coupons and More | eBay


Link does not work could you post again please


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

thedius said:


> "ONLY THE BRAVE" indeed.


Lol


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Says $14,000 in the description. Either way, somebody messed up. I sent them a message. No point waiting 4 weeks to find out they sent me the wrong watch.
> 
> If it is a Helios, I probably would have gone with the Helios on a bracelet for $200 more. Zenith bracelets are crazy expensive.


The bad news is that TOM screwed up the description, so I got them to cancel the order. The Helios is a good deal, but if I were to spend $5k on a Zenith that wouldn't be my first choice.

The good news is that they gave me a bit of credit to make up for their mistake. Between that and the $25 back on $100 bonus, I decided to give this one a try. It's a Miyota automatic with a 5-year warranty. How bad can it be?
René Mouris® | French Luxury Watches - Official Website


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

crysman2000 said:


> So like 20 pages ago there was a deal on a Redline automatic watch via Amazon w/ a Miyota 8215 movement that I decided to buy. There was also a black/red NATO strap deal at Best Buy which I also bought. Well here are the pics of the Redline watch w/ the black/red NATO on. I think it looks much better than the ss bracelet it came with.
> View attachment 5946202
> View attachment 5946210


is it hard for you to read the time? white hands on a white dial... what were they thinking


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Lightning deal that end in 30 mins
Amazon.com: Fossil Men's FS4774 Machine Three Hand Stainless Steel Watch - Smoke


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

Guys, maybe not a bargain per se, but: Tag Heuer just announced their smartwatch, for just $1,500. It looks exactly like a Carrera. Still breaking news, Google is your friend. 46mm just about the main downside so far. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Amuthini said:


> is it hard for you to read the time? white hands on a white dial... what were they thinking


Honestly not at all. It seems like there is a very thin black outline around the hands and the lume on the hands is actually quite good. I feared not being to read a white on white watch and hands but it hasn't been a problem at all, for me at least. Hell of a deal combined with the NATO strap, I'm quite happy and recommend it.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

The Alpina on Jomashop sale was already mentioned but I think we missed to show this awesome beauty for $600 :


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

RyanD said:


> The bad news is that TOM screwed up the description, so I got them to cancel the order. The Helios is a good deal, but if I were to spend $5k on a Zenith that wouldn't be my first choice.
> 
> The good news is that they gave me a bit of credit to make up for their mistake. Between that and the $25 back on $100 bonus, I decided to give this one a try. It's a Miyota automatic with a 5-year warranty. How bad can it be?
> René Mouris® | French Luxury Watches - Official Website
> ...


I have been looking at those, do you know which Miyota mvt it is?
They are nice. Looking watches


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Well, after having my willpower somewhat broken down by a few scotches last night, I took advantage of the Gemnation Eterna sale, the additional 15% promo code and 7% cash back through befrugal.com and scored the black/orange Kontiki for $553.35. My reluctance is because I've got a new Christopher Ward C60 Pro 600 inbound from their 50% off sale. I suppose I could always flip one, or both (or neither) at a later date at a minimal loss (if not at a profit!). Looking forward to receiving both, however!


How did you get the 15% off the Eterna and the 7%. I don't see the discount in Befrugal and am pretty sure they won't give cash back if a code from anyone other than them is used


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Canyon55 said:


> I have been looking at those, do you know which Miyota mvt it is?
> They are nice. Looking watches


Only picture I could find, but I can't make out the model. Any ideas?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

15% off code is actually Gemnation's, specific to just certain Eterna models: "gem15".


Canyon55 said:


> How did you get the 15% off the Eterna and the 7%. I don't see the discount in Befrugal and am pretty sure they won't give cash back if a code from anyone other than them is used


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Orient Symphony Automatic Gold Box deal for prime members at 8:55 PM EST and can be combined with 20VETERANS coupon. Price is still unknown, but should be awesome with the coupon.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

I did a search on Slickdeals and the best price in the past couple of years for an Orient Symphony is $80

Orient Symphony Automatic Men's Watch $80 - Slickdeals.net

Let's see if the above deal beats that one.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> Orient Symphony Automatic Gold Box deal for prime members at 8:55 PM EST and can be combined with 20VETERANS coupon. Price is still unknown, but should be awesome with the coupon.


Thanks for the heads up.

Turns out the Black Dial Symphony is already at $109.50, making it $87.60 after that coupon. Not bad either. 
Amazon.com: Orient Men's ER27006B Classic Automatic Watch: Orient: Watches


----------



## TheManWhoFalls (Sep 13, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Only picture I could find, but I can't make out the model. Any ideas?


Some Seiko movement. SII is on the rotor. Probably something from here:
Time Module - SII - Main Page - en


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

TheManWhoFalls said:


> Some Seiko movement. SII is on the rotor. Probably something from here:
> Time Module - SII - Main Page - en


You have eyes like a certain type of rat. 

Looks like an NH39A.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> I did a search on Slickdeals and the best price in the past couple of years for an Orient Symphony is $80
> 
> Orient Symphony Automatic Men's Watch $80 - Slickdeals.net
> 
> Let's see if the above deal beats that one.


$73.52 after lightning deal and the discount code. I'd say we have a winner


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> Orient Symphony Automatic Gold Box deal for prime members at 8:55 PM EST and can be combined with 20VETERANS coupon. Price is still unknown, but should be awesome with the coupon.


The price is $99.99 and its going fast! 3 mins in and it's 25% claimed.

People sure do like this watch.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I keep waiting to check this thread and see a link to a DA36 or Outdoor Protect LOL


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Mediocre said:


> I keep waiting to check this thread and see a link to a DA36 or Outdoor Protect LOL


Yea, I dont think thats gonna happen. You gotta respect those brands that dont play around with their prices.

If they did, this thread would be all over it! No doubt about that.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

8.5% cash back on watches at Amazon through befrugal.com (5.5% casback through Fatwallet and ebates).


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Taylorjay said:


> Can anyone help me identify a croton watch? I did my own research but came up almost empty handed...I saw this watch once on an auction site and the model # they used was cr307324. According to the description only 1000 were made, 1ct diamond bezel...it's exactly what I have. Unfortunately this site won't let me upload a pic. I just want to know more about this watch


It's fake.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Orient automatic FER1W001B0 has fallen in price lately and can be had for 71$ w/ coupon *20VETERANS*
Cheapest price online is 90$
If you like it, get it quick. Amazon prices change constantly.

*LINK HERE*

Edit: Just noticed the lugs are unorthodox. See _*this thread.*_


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Very local, but if anyone's in the Lehigh Valley, the Bon-Ton in Bethlehem, PA is having a Community Day sale on 11/11/15. 30% off a modest stock of Bulova, Seiko, and Citizen offerings. They have the UHF military models, some Marine Star models, some Seiko chronos, and some Citizen Caliber 8700 models, among others.


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

Massdrop has a Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic for $410:

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/hamilton-jazzmaster-viewmatic-watch









I would be tempted myself but I'm craving a Steinhart. Does anyone know if Steinhart usually does anything on Black Friday?


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Orient automatic FER1W001B0 has fallen in price lately and can be had for 71$ w/ coupon *20VETERANS*
> Cheapest price online is 90$
> If you like it, get it quick. Amazon prices change constantly.
> 
> ...


Nice looking watch for the money. Too bad the lugs make it impossible to use another strap without modification.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

whoreologist said:


> Massdrop has a Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic for $410:
> _
> Referral link removed_
> 
> ...


It looks like you get something out of this?


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Citizen Military Black Dial Men's Watch AW1410-08E - Military - Citizen - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop 
Citizen AW1410-08E. $112.99, sale ends 11/13/15.


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

Bradjhomes said:


> It looks like you get something out of this?


No, absolutely not! I just copied the link from their daily email. The referrer parameter was just tracking info so they know which mailing campaign got me to visit them. I'm not in any kind of referral programme.

I've edited the link to a clean one to avoid any confusion.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Citizen Eco-Drive Silver Dial Stainless Steel Black Leather Men's Watch BM7190-05A - Eco-Drive - Citizen - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
CITIZEN ECO-DRIVE SILVER DIAL STAINLESS STEEL BLACK LEATHER MEN'S WATCH BM7190-05A $112.99, sale ends 11/13/15. I bought this one, and the AW1410-08E I linked above.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Amazon lightning deal: Amazon.com: Stuhrling Original Men's 555A.03 Classic Ascot II Swiss Quartz Date Beige Dial Strap Set Watch


----------



## Recht (May 8, 2006)

Seiko Digital Alpinist ABC watch for $67. on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00Q0EIVB0?keywords=sbeb001&qid=1447181569&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

iuserman said:


> Amazon lightning deal: Amazon.com: Stuhrling Original Men's 555A.03 Classic Ascot II Swiss Quartz Date Beige Dial Strap Set Watch
> View attachment 5961722


Swap out the band for the $30 Horween I posted earlier and you've got a Shinola for a fraction of the price.


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

whoreologist said:


> Massdrop has a Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic for $410:
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/hamilton-jazzmaster-viewmatic-watch
> 
> ...


I'd like to know this too. 
I just ordered an aviation gmt. The euro/usd are getting very close, so it was a serious deal. I already have the vintage gmt and its great quality. 
I want to go for the ocean one gmt next. And if the euro reaches parity, steinhart is going to be a bargain even without coupons.

However, I did just get the import duties bill from fedex. That wasn't fun.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> Swap out the band for the $30 Horween I posted earlier and you've got a Shinola for a fraction of the price.


Or just leave it like it is and you've got a Movado for a quarter of the price.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

OOasis said:


> I'd like to know this too.
> I just ordered an aviation gmt. The euro/usd are getting very close, so it was a serious deal. I already have the vintage gmt and its great quality.
> I want to go for the ocean one gmt next. And if the euro reaches parity, steinhart is going to be a bargain even without coupons.
> 
> However, I did just get the import duties bill from fedex. That wasn't fun.


This is pure conjecture, but I don't think I'd expect a small Euro company to get real wrapped around the axle for an American retail holiday that follows a strictly American holiday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Or just leave it like it is and you've got a Movado for a quarter of the price.


Harshing on the Shinola today. Dang.

Both Racks in Tampa had a selection but I just couldn't see spending the money. I still really like some of their designs but everything I saw with any complications was still $400+. And after holding one, the fit and finish didn't seem that impressive. Nice wooden boxes though. Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> This is pure conjecture, but I don't think I'd expect a small Euro company to get real wrapped around the axle for an American retail holiday that follows a strictly American holiday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ehh might want to do a little more research on that.
I hate that it has been so commercialized but, to some it still has meaning.

Remembrance day is what they call it across the pond.

EDIT: I might have missed that this was for Black Friday and not Veterans day, if that is the case then my apologies.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Double tap. sorry


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Recht said:


> Seiko Digital Alpinist ABC watch for $67. on Amazon
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00Q0EIVB0?keywords=sbeb001&qid=1447181569&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1


No shipping to Canada o|


----------



## snoboardp (Apr 15, 2015)

http://www.jomashop.com/breitling-m...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=1225267&utm_source=CJ

From slickdeals JomaShop has Breitling Men's Superocean 44 COSC Certified Chronometer Automatic Watch w/ Stainless Steel Bracelet (A1739102/BA78SS) on Sale for $2495 - $500 w/ promo code SD-BTA500 = $1995


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Harshing on the Shinola today. Dang.
> 
> Both Racks in Tampa had a selection but I just couldn't see spending the money. I still really like some of their designs but everything I saw with any complications was still $400+. And after holding one, the fit and finish didn't seem that impressive. Nice wooden boxes though. Lol.


I only picked one up because they rarely go on sale, and pre-owned ones sell for similar prices or more. I agree that they're still a bit overpriced at 50% off even with a $150 Hadley Roma strap.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Area Trend tomorrow (11/11) is having a sale - 20% off with coupon code 'SINGLESDAY20'

I often find their selection a little lacking. But, based on the prices they're showing there now and what the coupon would do, deals include:

Seiko SKX009K Pepsi bezel, $116.80, $43 better than the next-best price I saw.









Tissot Heritage Visodate automatic, model T019.430.16.031.01, for $337.60. That looks to be about $75 or more better than elsewhere.









Victorinox Swiss Army AirBoss mechanical, model 241507, for $448. Almost $50 less than Jomashop's sale price.









They also have other Tissot and Victorinox models, Seikos, Citizens, Seiko 5's, Swatch Sistem 51 autos, and the usual Invicta fare.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

thanks for the great find .... worth the wrist ...


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/hamilton-jazzmaster-viewmatic-watch









I know this was already posted, but good for you Massdrop!

Quality offering from a brand like Hamilton. I eat my words from several weeks ago about Massdrop not offering variety.

Unfortunately, I just bought a Hamilton and wouldn't be a good fit in my collection right now but I hope people jump on this.

EDIT: You can get it(The S/S bracelet version) from Jomashop for $445. Massdrop can get down to $424+shipping. You save less than $20 going with Massdrop over a credible site like Jomashop.

Not as good of a deal as I first thought....Massdrop kills you with the (+$25 for S/S bracelet).


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> . . . You save less than $20 going with Massdrop over a credible site like Jomashop.


I've bought several items from Massdrop. They are "credible."


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Area Trend tomorrow (11/11) is having a sale - 20% off with coupon code 'SINGLESDAY20'
> 
> I often find their selection a little lacking. But, based on the prices they're showing there now and what the coupon would do, deals include:
> 
> ...


Seiko Monster SRP315K2 will be $153. That's a decent price for the rubber strap version, so good deal for someone that wants the bracelet. 
Even better, Seiko Prospex SRP585K for $152.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/hamilton-jazzmaster-viewmatic-watch
> 
> View attachment 5965698
> 
> ...


Use CART20 coupon code on Jomashop to get $20 off. And if you are more inclined on saving, there's cash back offer but only 1% at best I believe. Use cashbackholic to check the options.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

sanriopurin said:


> Use CART20 coupon code on Jomashop to get $20 off.


I already included $20off on the Jomashop price I quoted. Theres always a $20 off code floating around.


----------



## Pride (Apr 19, 2014)

Frederique Constant 303MC4P6 for $469. Cheapest price I've seen.









Frederique Constant Classics Automatic Silver Dial Men's Watch 303MC4P6 - Classics - Frederique Constant - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Good price on V-Day for the Tissot Visodate, but they don't have it in black. Wonder if the leather band is typically real small on that model? I ordered it in black a while back and because the band was so small, and there was one miniscule blemish, I was able to return it w/o. issue to Jomashop, but the retro vibe it has (even if the original Viso's case was much cooler) still sings to me. It dresses up or down so nicely. How is Areatrend? They're not too high on the BBB score card.


----------



## thofmann (May 28, 2013)

Amazon has a couple of the Momentum Torpedo's on a Nato strap for only $62.17 - $63.66. You can use the 20% Veterans Day coupon with it too! They usually sell for around $100.

http://www.amazon.com/Momentum-1M-D...1&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER,p_89:Momentum

Amazon.com: Momentum Men's 1M-DV74B7B Torpedo Analog Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch: Clothing


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/hamilton-jazzmaster-viewmatic-watch
> 
> View attachment 5965698
> 
> ...


I started to post about your comment on smaller brands when it originally came up. If you scroll through past drops, they've included Sea-Gull, Travisleon, Jiusko, Mondaine, Bulova, Davosa, Maratac, Tissot, Techne Instruments, Zelos, Ingersoll and others amongst all the Seiko and Orient. They may not be as common but they do offer a number of other brands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Double post sorry.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

thofmann said:


> Amazon has a couple of the Momentum Torpedo's on a Nato strap for only $62.17 - $63.66. You can use the 20% Veterans Day coupon with it too! They usually sell for around $100.
> 
> Amazon.com: Momentum Men's 1M-DV74L7S Torpedo Analog Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch: Clothing
> 
> Amazon.com: Momentum Men's 1M-DV74B7B Torpedo Analog Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch: Clothing


I came here to post this after I pulled the trigger. * $51 after code*. Three left (was four...)

Amazon.com: Momentum Men's 1M-DV74B7B Torpedo Analog Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch: Watches


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> I've bought several items from Massdrop. They are "credible."


I was not implying Massdrop wasn't credible. I was just clarifying that the site I was comparing them to was credible for those who aren't familiar with Jomashop.

I'm sorry if you thought I was trying to throw a dart on the end of my otherwise, complimentary post of Massdrop.

This situation feels like a microcosm of the society we currently live in. Frustrating....


----------



## jm22 (Jan 25, 2014)

Airboss is also on Jet for around $448 after their 20% first purchase coupon


----------



## thofmann (May 28, 2013)

Yep, it is a pretty sweet deal. I have been wanting to find a good price on one to use as a beater for awhile. The seller in your link is still offering it at a great price...$59.40 + free shipping.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I started to post about your comment on smaller brands when it originally came up. If you scroll through past drops, they've included Sea-Gull, Travisleon, Jiusko, Mondaine, Bulova, Davosa, Maratac, Tissot, Techne Instruments, Zelos, Ingersoll and others amongst all the Seiko and Orient. They may not be as common but they do offer a number of other brands.


I believe my original quote was this:



Jonesin4Watches said:


> Can they stop dropping the same watches, especially Seikos? Seriouly...I like when a Davosa or other difficult to purchase watch comes along. How bout some Certinas or others? Getting a Seiko which are always a bargain anyways is a waste of such a unique, powerful site. I can buy a Seiko every where.
> 
> Sorry for ranting and I don't mean to take away from your on topic post. Just a frustrated Massdrop shopper.


I'm not sure what you got out of my original post but I promise you I would never post an irrational, emotional post about a site I visit almost daily without my due diligence of researching every prior drop, every current poll, organizing those in a pivot chart based on units sold, and then complain that they don't offer any variety. Generalizations like that just aren't in my vocabulary.

Wait....did you say there was an Ingersoll drop!?!? Holy sh*t! That must've been the week my internet went out...:-( I guess what you're trying to tell me is I'm the only one that is disappointed with the lack of intriguing drops. Ok, I get it.


----------



## jm22 (Jan 25, 2014)

Areatrend actually hiked all the prices up so the sale is actually worse on some items than it was before midnight. SKX007 went from 152 to 200, SKX009 went from 130ish to 190. Pretty dishonest retailer to give a fake sale, and it's more than what they had them at thr day before.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

jm22 said:


> Areatrend actually hiked all the prices up so the sale is actually worse on some items than it was before midnight. SKX007 went from 152 to 200, SKX009 went from 130ish to 190. Pretty dishonest retailer to give a fake sale, and it's more than what they had them at thr day before.


Did they really? Lame. That's an Amazon move.

EDIT: If they did that, they must have been inconsistent with it. I'm still showing you can pick up that Tissot Visodate at even less than I believed, about $329, with the coupon code.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Not a deal, but just want to show how unstable Amazon prices are!
Just placed an order for a women's Momentum Atlas titanium which was *52$ discounted to 41$ *after veterans coupon... And literally 2 minutes after the order, it's back up to *138$.*

Order screenie


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> I guess what you're trying to tell me is I'm the only one that is disappointed with the lack of intriguing drops *for me*. Ok, I get it.


I fixed it for ya. ;-)


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

I went -- for the first time ever -- to Area Trend, to buy a SKX009, discovered the price hike which obliterated the so-called 20% discount, and decided they are too tricky for me. Life's too short.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> I believe my original quote was this:
> 
> I'm not sure what you got out of my original post but I promise you I would never post an irrational, emotional post about a site I visit almost daily without my due diligence of researching every prior drop, every current poll, organizing those in a pivot chart based on units sold, and then complain that they don't offer any variety. Generalizations like that just aren't in my vocabulary.
> 
> Wait....did you say there was an Ingersoll drop!?!? Holy sh*t! That must've been the week my internet went out...:-( I guess what you're trying to tell me is I'm the only one that is disappointed with the lack of intriguing drops. Ok, I get it.


Well that escalated quickly. To borrow a line...

I'm sorry if you thought I was trying to throw a dart on the end of my otherwise genuine attempt to be helpful since I, obviously, have no idea how often you visit Massdrop or what you do with Excel in your free time.

This situation feels like a microcosm of the society we currently live in. Frustrating....



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> This is pure conjecture, but I don't think I'd expect a small Euro company to get real wrapped around the axle for an American retail holiday that follows a strictly American holiday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually in recent years Europe (and particularly the UK) has been getting more and more on board with black Friday + cyber Monday. The world is getting smaller and local companies have to compete with international shippers.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Area Trend tomorrow (11/11) is having a sale - 20% off with coupon code 'SINGLESDAY20'
> 
> I often find their selection a little lacking. But, based on the prices they're showing there now and what the coupon would do, deals include:
> 
> ...


That Tissot oozes class!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Well that escalated quickly. To borrow a line...


Lol...touché. Seriously though, PM next time they drop an Ingersoll so Ill be ready....


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

ki6h said:


> I went -- for the first time ever -- to Area Trend, to buy a SKX009, discovered the price hike which obliterated the so-called 20% discount, and decided they are too tricky for me. Life's too short.


Wait for the price to come back to normal, then buy from them via jet.com and apply one of the numerous coupons jet seems to always have available. I got my SKX007 from them a couple of weeks ago for $126 shipped, delivered quickly.


----------



## jm22 (Jan 25, 2014)

buster71 said:


> Wait for the price to come back to normal, then buy from them via jet.com and apply one of the numerous coupons jet seems to always have available. I got my SKX007 from them a couple of weeks ago for $126 shipped, delivered quickly.


Skx009 is about $120 on rubber from Jet right now, unfortunately the 007 has been out of stock for a little while.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

shmaiz3r said:


> Not a deal, but just want to show how unstable Amazon prices are!
> Just placed an order for a women's Momentum Atlas titanium which was *52$ discounted to 41$ *after veterans coupon... And literally 2 minutes after the order, it's back up to *138$.*
> 
> Order screenie
> View attachment 5967226


Sick price you got for that watch.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I just noticed the same thing for myself. I ordered a SNZG15 yesterday through Jet.com. The price on their site was $102.00, it stated the shipper as Areatrend. So I went to their site and the watch was the same price at $102.00. Obviously I received the 20% off for a first purchase which made it a decent deal. I checked Areatrend this morning and the price on the same watch is up to $120 even with the 20% it is only down to $96. A whopping $6.00 difference from yesterday. Good grief.



ki6h said:


> I went -- for the first time ever -- to Area Trend, to buy a SKX009, discovered the price hike which obliterated the so-called 20% discount, and decided they are too tricky for me. Life's too short.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Interesting variant of the invicta 8926ob for under $60 after code 20veterans
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00PS5IQ4Y/ref=ya_aw_od_pi?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I wish I knew who to email at Area Trend, to tell them they just lost a lot of goodwill with an important segment of the online watch-buying community with their "sale" shenanigans. Maybe it would guilt/panic them into cutting us a special, real deal.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I wish I knew who to email at Area Trend, to tell them they just lost a lot of goodwill with an important segment of the online watch-buying community with their "sale" shenanigans. Maybe it would guilt/panic them into cutting us a special, real deal.


Let me know if you find a good email address. Maybe if 30-40 of us send them the message, WUS will get some better deals or a discount for members.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

nello said:


> Let me know if you find a good email address. Maybe if 30-40 of us send them the message, WUS will get some better deals or a discount for members.


our own version of massdrop ...


----------



## amirko (Aug 28, 2015)

MP83 said:


> Interesting variant of the invicta 8926ob for under $60 after code 20veterans
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00PS5IQ4Y/ref=ya_aw_od_pi?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


The image on Invicta's site is different, with darker stripe on the dial. I wonder which one is true:


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

amirko said:


> The image on Invicta's site is different, with darker stripe on the dial. I wonder which one is true:
> View attachment 5970946


We'll see, in any case I'm replacing the dial with a dagaz one 

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

MP83 said:


> Interesting variant of the invicta 8926ob for under $60 after code 20veterans


Thanks...I think. I just impulse purchased this without any clear direction I want to head with it. I did that the last time I was able to snag an 8926ob for <$60 and just figured out what to do with it recently. I have *no *idea what I will do with this one, but it is hard to pass up a mod-able watch like this for so cheap!


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Lightning deal: Amazon.coo: Stuhrling Original Men's 747.02 Atrium Automatic Skeleton Black Watch


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Seiko SNE279 solar diver at overstock.com, "add to cart to see price." The price today is $139.98.

First go to retailmenot.com for "RetailMeNot Exclusive! Take 10% off for all customers." (Ends 11/15/15.)

http://www.retailmenot.com/view/overstock.com?c=7357658
Then go to overstock.com and add watch to cart for $125.98 shipped.

http://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Watches/SEIKO-Mens-Solar-Grey-Dial-Stainless-Steel-Divers-Watch-SNE279/8330373/product.html?option=11678078&searchidx=0


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Didn't notice anyone post this yet...

Citizen Nighthawk BJ7000 is $184.99 Massdrop.









https://www.massdrop.com/buy/citizen-nighthawk-watch


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

So many good deals across the pond...Would be great if some of you guys in the US brought some watches to Europe.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

halaku said:


> our own version of massdrop ...


That does bring up an interesting idea. Could we approach a brand and ask them about doing a group buy if 30 or 40 of us were willing to commit. The hardest part about that would be getting 30 or 40 of us to agree on the same item.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> That does bring up an interesting idea. Could we approach a brand and ask them about doing a group buy if 30 or 40 of us were willing to commit. The hardest part about that would be getting 30 or 40 of us to agree on the same item.
> 
> you alright , but not easy to pay !!
> me im interresting by seiko snkn41 !!


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> That does bring up an interesting idea. Could we approach a brand and ask them about doing a group buy if 30 or 40 of us were willing to commit. The hardest part about that would be getting 30 or 40 of us to agree on the same item.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Lots of other forums do it. LegacyGT.com and AR15.com pretty much always have one or two going. If not with the manufacturer directly then with a dealer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Area Trend tomorrow (11/11) is having a sale - 20% off with coupon code 'SINGLESDAY20'
> 
> Tissot Heritage Visodate automatic, model T019.430.16.031.01, for $337.60. That looks to be about $75 or more better than elsewhere.
> 
> View attachment 5965466


nope. $513 - 20% = $411.

although I don't even know they'll even take the SINGLESDAY20 code on it.

eff those guys.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

A couple of particularly good deals on Amazon...

Edox Hydro Sub automatic (she's a big'un!) for approx. $727 after 20% off and additional 8.5% cash back from befrugal.com: http://www.amazon.com/Edox-80301-3N...TF8&qid=1447263444&sr=8-1&keywords=edox+hydro

Golana Swiss AD300-3 ETA 2824 (which I own and can say is great value for all it brings to the table) for approx. $308 after 20% off and additional 8.5% cash back from befrugal.com: http://www.amazon.com/Golana-Swiss-...ie=UTF8&qid=1447263955&sr=8-8&keywords=golana


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation with another kick-ass deal of the day:


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Lightning deal: currently its at the lowest price ever on Amazon.com: Bulova Men's 98B226 Precisionist Analog Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Londo Mollari said:


> Seiko SNE279 solar diver at overstock.com, "add to cart to see price." The price today is $139.98.
> 
> First go to retailmenot.com for "RetailMeNot Exclusive! Take 10% off for all customers." (Ends 11/15/15.)
> 
> ...


That is a decent price. I picked one from Ashford in the May / June timeframe for $125 shipped. Lowest I have ever seen. Has a very good bracelet, excellent lume, solar, good size...all in all a very good value for the $$. Only criticism is the bezel is just too "blingy" for my taste and have been trying to figure out a safe mod to tone it down.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

iuserman said:


> Lightning deal: currently its at the lowest price ever on Amazon.com: Bulova Men's 98B226 Precisionist Analog Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch
> View attachment 5973194


Lightening deal is over soooo quickly. What was the price? I actually really liked it... =(


----------



## os2k (Aug 28, 2008)

Bulova Men's Sea King Watch - 96B228 for $203 + tax at Kohl's
On Sale for $299.50 - $10 (coupon code *THANK10*) - $86.85 (code - *TURKEY30* for card holders).

I'm in the market for something smaller, otherwise I would be all over it 

.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

That Orient Symphony just arrived from Amazon's deal on Monday. Should I keep it for $72? Anybody else get one?


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

boze said:


> That Orient Symphony just arrived from Amazon's deal on Monday. Should I keep it for $72? Anybody else get one?


It's a nice-looking watch. Since you asked: keep it!!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Killer Deal. An automatic chronograph for $79 shipped. Amazon Lightning Deal.

*Ingersoll Men's IN-3216SL Waddell Black/Silver Stainless Steel Watch*
_
Ships from and sold by Amazon.com.



Imported
Automatic movement
Hardened mineral crystal
Roman numerals
Exhibition back; German design
Water resistant to 99 feet (30 M): withstands rain and splashes of water, but not showering or submersion


[HR][/HR]See product specifications

[HR][/HR]Warranty: Ingersoll 2-year warrantyAbout watch warranties



[HR][/HR]





VETERANS DAY SAVINGS
Take 20% off clothing, shoes, watches, and more for women, men, kids, and baby. Enter the promo code 20VETERANS at checkout for a discount on eligible items sold and shipped by Amazon.comSee eligible items.










_


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

..... 47mm though. That's a big dress watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> Killer Deal. An automatic chronograph for $79 shipped. Amazon Lightning Deal.
> 
> *Ingersoll Men's IN-3216SL Waddell Black/Silver Stainless Steel Watch*
> _
> ...


WOW. That particular one's not for me, but that's insane for an auto-chrono. That's clued me in to the fact that they carry them (looks like a mix of movements) and at very reasonable prices. I'll be keeping an eye out...


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> ..... 47mm though. That's a big dress watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, you'd probably want to change the strap to something more sporty.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Heard that a number of the companies that folks are complaining about changing their prices use a computer algorithm program that adjusts the prices according to traffic. 
As interest and sales of an item go up, so does the price. Naturally they can't do this on all products or under all scenarios, but by adjusting between price and demand, they certainly add to their profit.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Robangel said:


> Heard that a number of the companies that folks are complaining about changing their prices use a computer algorithm program that adjusts the prices according to traffic.
> As interest and sales of an item go up, so does the price. Naturally they can't do this on all products or under all scenarios, but by adjusting between price and demand, they certainly add to their profit.


Hey, it worked for me. I've been watching prices on the Momentum I actually bought when combining variable pricing with a 20% off sale-- it had been holding steady for weeks until one day in the middle of the sale, it plummeted. Likewise one other model that was a good (too good?) deal shot back up in price to its normal levels.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Some additional pics of the Ingersoll here:
Ingersoll IN-3216SL Waddell Silver Dial Stainless Automatic Watch


----------



## falcondrgn (Jun 18, 2013)

boze said:


> That Orient Symphony just arrived from Amazon's deal on Monday. Should I keep it for $72? Anybody else get one?


Got one as well but how did u get it for $72? it was 99.99 and 20% off not including taxes. Unless you're factoring in the cash back from befrugal or ebates. BTW I will def be keeping this one. This is very sharp looking. Thanks


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

20% was taken off the original price not the sale price.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> Hey, it worked for me. I've been watching prices on the Momentum I actually bought when combining variable pricing with a 20% off sale-- it had been holding steady for weeks until one day in the middle of the sale, it plummeted. Likewise one other model that was a good (too good?) deal shot back up in price to its normal levels.


Timing is everything. That said, the methods and ways they use to set prices aren't applied across everything a company sells. A company may have a number of suppliers and once the biggest one/s are out of product, the other suppliers may not have it as cheap, so the reseller who typically sells to us, may 'adjust' accordingly.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Go to Amazon for this









Under 45 shipped with 20veterans code. 
http://www.amazon.com/Momentum-1M-S...1&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER,p_89:Momentum

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

boze said:


> That Orient Symphony just arrived from Amazon's deal on Monday. Should I keep it for $72? Anybody else get one?


I missed that deal....damn


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

falcondrgn said:


> Got one as well but how did u get it for $72? it was 99.99 and 20% off not including taxes. Unless you're factoring in the cash back from befrugal or ebates. BTW I will def be keeping this one. This is very sharp looking. Thanks


I double checked and it appears the 20% was factored from the pre-sale price of $132, even though I did see $99 before the coupon code, so the total was $73.52 for me (no Amazon tax in DC so far).


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I wish I knew who to email at Area Trend, to tell them they just lost a lot of goodwill with an important segment of the online watch-buying community with their "sale" shenanigans. Maybe it would guilt/panic them into cutting us a special, real deal.


 [email][email protected][/EMAIL]


----------



## falcondrgn (Jun 18, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> 20% was taken off the original price not the sale price.


Original price was 132.35 and even with the 20% off that it will still net alil over $100. What am I missing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

It was lightning deal priced a few days ago.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Not a chrono. 24 hours @ 9, month @ 6, day @ 3.



Totoro66 said:


> Killer Deal. An automatic chronograph for $79 shipped. Amazon Lightning Deal.
> 
> *Ingersoll Men's IN-3216SL Waddell Black/Silver Stainless Steel Watch*_
> 
> ...


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Invicta 9204 (38mm case excl. crown, 18mm band, solid links, hollow endlink -- I own one) just $30.39 with 20VETERANS @ Amazon. Great quartz beater.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

colgex said:


> *[email protected]*


At least we should let them know how they lost a large portion of potential customers.
What they did was extremely deceptive. They have no honesty, and no transparency. Personally, I wouldn't give them ANY business from my part, simply because I wouldn't be proud wearing a watch from them.

English isn't my first language. Not too good at writing either. Someone should let them know how we feel.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thrax said:


> Not a chrono. 24 hours @ 9, month @ 6, day @ 3.


You're right of course. I guess the pushers faked me out.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Thrax said:


> Not a chrono. 24 hours @ 9, month @ 6, day @ 3.


It makes sense... It just CAN'T be a chrono.
Anyways, it's *sold out*.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thrax said:


> Invicta 9204 (38mm case excl. crown, 18mm band, solid links, hollow endlink -- I own one) just $30.39 with 20VETERANS @ Amazon. Great quartz beater.


Not only that, but it is the one that comes with the plastic watch box.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Christmas sales announced for Armida and Maranez.

Armida 15% discount 11/15 - 12/20

Maranez 20% discount 11/20 - 12/20 (those ginormous new models must not be doing so well)


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> At least we should let them know how they lost a large portion of potential customers.
> What they did was extremely deceptive. They have no honesty, and no transparency. Personally, I wouldn't give them ANY business from my part, simply because I wouldn't be proud wearing a watch from them.
> 
> English isn't my first language. Not too good at writing either. Someone should let them know how we feel.


Oh, it wasn't that deceptive. Retailers do that all the time. Amazon does it. Although I think Amazon is smart enough to do it a day or so before, rather than right at the moment (lol).


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If you want to scratch your watch-buying itch with some cheap, generally not-great, relatively painless Chinese mushroom action, our friends at Ali are having an 11.11 sale. Most watches half-off.

You can get Eykis, Jaragars, etc., for as low as a couple of bucks with free shipping. Be advised, however, if you have your eye on an homage watch, I find it best to message the seller before buying, to make sure there isn't false branding on it.

I like the looks of this Eyki moonphase auto for $53:


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If you want to scratch your watch-buying itch with some cheap, generally not-great, relatively painless Chinese mushroom action, our friends at Ali are having an 11.11 sale. Most watches half-off.
> 
> You can get Eykis, Jaragars, etc., for as low as a couple of bucks with free shipping. Be advised, however, if you have your eye on an homage watch, I find it best to message the seller before buying, to make sure there isn't false branding on it.
> 
> ...


Link

http://www..........s.com/item/EYKI...Analog-Display-With-Date-day/32345810477.html


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

boze said:


> That Orient Symphony just arrived from Amazon's deal on Monday. Should I keep it for $72? Anybody else get one?


Got mine tonight. Nice looking watch that would be better with less text on the dial. I may send it back and hold out for a white dial Tissot Tradition.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Agreed: "Water Resist" is such a dippy thing to feature on a dial.

Man, I think you spoiled me with that Tissot clip. Glad it's not too much more expensive. I have a tracker set with the Camel and I'll get one once it dings back to its lowest.

Glad you brought my attention to that Tissot!



cel4145 said:


> Got mine tonight. Nice looking watch that would be better with less text on the dial. I may send it back and hold out for a white dial Tissot Tradition.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

taike said:


> Christmas sales announced for Armida and Maranez.
> 
> Armida 15% discount 11/15 - 12/20
> 
> Maranez 20% discount 11/20 - 12/20 (those ginormous new models must not be doing so well)


Helson should follow. Great time of year

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deskwebs (Oct 14, 2015)

jlow28 said:


> Helson should follow. Great time of year
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Speaking of which, I wonder if Damasko or Sinn dealers will have similar discounts like those.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Email to [email protected]

Subject line: You lost multiple sales

I am a member of a wristwatch enthusiasts Internet message board, watchuseek.com. It's the most-visited watch site on the Internet

In the Affordables subsection of this board, there is a thread called "Head's up; I saw a bargain here" where members inform fellow members of Internet watch bargains they've discovered.

I informed fellow members of Area Trend's upcoming 20% off sale with the coupon code 'SINGLESDAY20' to take place Nov. 11. I put this in the thread, and we looked at the current prices of several watches on your site, and extrapolated the discount that would be coming the next day with the coupon code. Multiple people on the forum expressed interest in your impending sale.

Nov. 11 comes around, and Area Trend hiked the prices on all of these watches. I'm pretty sure in some cases, it wasn't even a discount with the code compared to the price the night before.

I'm not alone in thinking your "sale" was deceptive, if not dishonest and unethical. It's been a topic of conversation on the site.

I thought you should know you've lost the goodwill of one of the most important segments of Internet watch-buyers out there.

If I were in your shoes, I'd get on the watchuseek forum, go to the Affordables section, get on the "Head's Up" thread, apologize, and offer a special, significant discount code to WUS members -- this time not jacking up your prices to coincide with your "sale."

And I signed it.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Nice work. 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

gah.. I have read some of the areatrend hate... last few pages.. probably justified. As others mentioned area trend doesn't seem to be alone in jacking up prices before a "sale" ... pretty crummy 

figures I just bought a SKX009 from jet.com (i got a good deal and my watch is quite nice ...) figures it was fulfilled by areatrend.. lol.. 

I don't know these days people expect a sale, so a lot of businesses seem to game the whole "sale" concept ...I mean you go to some stores it is a joke w/ pretty much continuous "1/2 off sales" ... which of course is bs because it means the cheap t shirt is always $10 not $20..because only a idiot would pay $20 for it ..for example.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

deskwebs said:


> Speaking of which, I wonder if Damasko or Sinn dealers will have similar discounts like those.


Normally they don't! I had followed damasko for a few years and ~1 1/2-2 years ago they had 10% discount, asked them last year around the same time, but no! So don't expect them too!

You can however sometimes get lucky that dealers have a few %.. 
So might check them 
-whoa-


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Email to [email protected]
> 
> Subject line: You list multiple sales
> 
> ...


I will write one today. Thanks for taking the time to do that. We take too much crap in this world sometimes. People and companies do some shady stuff and no one calls them on it because it is too hard or takes a little time. Sea-gull stealing Aevigs watch design awhile back was another example.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

i will be writing to them too ... together maybe we can make a difference ...


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

All I can say is Air Blue Pilot watches. PM me for details.

Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Email to [email protected]
> 
> Subject line: You list multiple sales
> 
> ...


Great email, I think I would have pointed out the page numbers in which we discovered the change and subsequent fall out. IF someone from AT actually follows through, they will have a tough time finding out where to look most likely.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Not quite a "bargain". Amazon has this Seiko 5 Automatic for $995.

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B016MTDEYG/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=










Rotating bezel, day and date display
Scratch resistant mineral
*Quartz *Movement
Case Diameter: *48mm*
Water Resistant To 330 Feet


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm in for at least 2!


Totoro66 said:


> Not quite a "bargain". Amazon has this Seiko 5 Automatic for $995.
> 
> Amazon.com: Seapro Men's SP8314 Analog Display Quartz Black Watch: Watches
> 
> ...


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hamilton Men's HML-H32505731 Jazzmaster Analog Display Swiss Automatic Black Watch listed on Amazon as a lightning deal
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0085RLW4S/

But it's listed as starting at 3:55 am for Prime Members (I'm on Eastern time). How did they come up with that time to sell a watch? (lol)


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Via Slickdeals, *Kohls Black Friday:* All Watches, including Armitron, Bulova, Citizen, Seiko and More - 40% - 50% Off







If any other Kohls coupons pop up to combine with that, could be some great deals.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Did anyone of you guys ever used a watch like this? looks interesting but I would love to hear from a first hand what do you think of this.
Anyway, its on a Lightning deal right now on amazon.
Amazon.com: Nixon Men's A116-100 Silicone with White Dial Watch


----------



## noway1 (Nov 12, 2015)

Decent deal for Canadians at Amazon.ca on Casio Pro Trek PRG-270:

(sorry, 1st post so I can't post links or pics yet)

I ordered one. $CAN 133.30 and free shipping (equivalent to $US 100.35, so cheaper than Amazon.com)


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> Not quite a "bargain". Amazon has this Seiko 5 Automatic for $995.
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B016MTDEYG/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=
> 
> ...


Pretty sure that's the wrong photo. It shows an SNK325


----------



## Scorpion 1031 (Jul 4, 2015)

I don't know how people feel about Invicta watches but both ewatches.com and SmartBargains.com have the 3048 Grand Diver on sale for $69.99. UPDATE: Shop at SmartBargains.com enter code: FALLBARGAINS5 and save an additional $5 + free shipping no tax. Enter code: FALLWATCH5 for the same at ewatches.com. Sears is also now offering this watch for $69.99.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Scorpion 1031 said:


> I don't know how people feel about Invicta watches but both ewatches.com and SmartBargains.com have the 3048 Grand Diver on sale for $69.99.
> 
> View attachment 5986858


That's a really good price for a Grand Diver automatic. I got a Grand Diver for $48, but mine had a rubber strap instead of a bracelet. Still, I think I like the strap better, even though value wise the bracelet is better.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Scorpion 1031 said:


> I don't know how people feel about Invicta watches but both ewatches.com and SmartBargains.com have the 3048 Grand Diver on sale for $69.99.
> 
> View attachment 5986858


I bought this exact watch a couple of months ago when special pricing was offered by Amazon. I had never owned an Invicta so was skeptical but with a total of $75 spend delivered, took the chance. This is a lot of watch for the money. Setting aside the oversized dimensions (at least for me), the only criticisms I have is the folding keeper on the clasp feels flimsy (the clasp is very good otherwise) and the lume doesn't last very long (Seiko divers are my reference point). Setting these quibbles aside, the watch is a bargain at $70. Substantial bracelet with solid links and endpieces. Solid Seiko NH35a movement (hackable and hand windable). And that huge yellow dial! This is a bold watch.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

shmaiz3r said:


> Ashford has the *Hamilton Khaki Aviation Auto 38 mm #H76565135* for *318$*
> That's less than anyone else by ~200$
> 
> Use copoun *DMKHAKI318 *on checkout.. Also _*could *_be valid for the 6% cashback rebate thingy
> ...


Is there a way to track these deals from Ashford? It seems they run this sale a couple times a year on this watch, maybe for no particular reason. I am still trying to decide SARB033 or this Khaki Aviation, but am tilted toward the Khaki.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> Is there a way to track these deals from Ashford? It seems they run this sale a couple times a year on this watch, maybe for no particular reason. I am still trying to decide SARB033 or this Khaki Aviation, but am tilted toward the Khaki.


That was a dealmoon code, which is where I have usually seen the special pricing.


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

re: Amazon Sunday delivery:



skriefal said:


> Only in a limited number of cities, unfortunately.


Quoting myself... but it seems that Amazon is now offering Sunday delivery in Salt Lake City. Now I just need more watches to buy...


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Amazon lightning deal: Amazon.com: Timex Men's "Expedition Scout" Watch


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

A kind request to the usual amazing contributors to this thread: if you happen to find a good deal on a black orient mako (old version, not the new mako USA)I would be grateful if you pointed it out, I'm looking for one and I think this time of the year is usually a good time (Black Friday, etc). 
Thanks a ton in advance
I know I just missed a good Veterans Day promo on Amazon


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Seppia said:


> A kind request to the usual amazing contributors to this thread: if you happen to find a good deal on a black orient mako (old version, not the new mako USA)I would be grateful if you pointed it out, I'm looking for one and I think this time of the year is usually a good time (Black Friday, etc).
> Thanks a ton in advance
> I know I just missed a good Veterans Day promo on Amazon


They occasionally pop from time to time. I'll keep an eye out for you


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

*Deal expires in Nov 13th at 11:11 PM*

Longines HydroConquest 300m 39mm QUARTZ diver for *650$ *at JomaDeals.com

Next cheapest is 770$ online

*LINK HERE*

_Stolen photo_


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Capt Obvious said:


> All I can say is Air Blue Pilot watches. PM me for details.
> 
> Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


It's funny how Stan said on kickstarter that the retail price would be 399, then you go to his site and they're on sale for 399, retail 499.


----------



## JubeiSpiegel (Nov 1, 2015)

Best price for a new Omega Seamaster (212.30.41.20.01.003) I have found on Jomashop, $2,695 with coupon code SDAY-MG380:

Omega Seamaster Black Dial Automatic Steel Men's Watch 212.30.41.20.01.003 - Seamaster - Omega - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

Someone please take me out of my misery, and buy these out...


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Heads up: Amazon deal of the day Timex Men's T499059J Expedition Field Chronograph Watch


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

Oh dear.

Massdrop just added the MM300 for $1495: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-marinemaster-sbdx001-watch

I was absolutely NOT in the market for a watch this expensive, but I don't know how often you get the chance to buy one of these at this price.

I checked creationwatches (they don't have it in stock) and their last price was just shy of €2K.

Is this as amazing a deal as it sounds?









[update] Sanity has returned. For sure I'd get clobbered for import duty on shipping to Europe wiping out any discount. Sigh. For a few lovely minutes there I thought my XMas present to myself was going to be far more decadent than it should be.


----------



## Bub838 (Dec 20, 2012)

That's still a pretty decent deal. SBDX001 was discontinued so they're probably off loading old stock since the SBDX017 has come out.


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Hamilton Men's HML-H32505731 Jazzmaster Analog Display Swiss Automatic Black Watch listed on Amazon as a lightning deal
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0085RLW4S/
> 
> But it's listed as starting at 3:55 am for Prime Members (I'm on Eastern time). How did they come up with that time to sell a watch? (lol)


The deal was over by the time I checked it Friday morning. How much did this go for? My wallet thanks Amazon for making the sale at an inconvenient time.


----------



## snoboardp (Apr 15, 2015)

cyberpunks2000 said:


> The deal was over by the time I checked it Friday morning. How much did this go for? My wallet thanks Amazon for making the sale at an inconvenient time.


Less than 10% off at $460. Nothing to be excited about


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

iuserman said:


> Heads up: Amazon deal of the day Timex Men's T499059J Expedition Field Chronograph Watch


Please post prices with deals, especially Amazon. This is currently $36, which is the lowest price of the year, and slightly above the all time low of $32 in 2014. I have had this one in my cart for a while, but I just decided the hands are too difficult to read the time. The T499869J for $40 is slightly better, but not sure if enough to pull the trigger.

http://charts.camelcamelcamel.com/u...ired=false&legend=1&ilt=1&tp=all&fo=0&lang=en


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

snoboardp said:


> Less than 10% off at $460. Nothing to be excited about


Jomashop has it for $450.


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

hanshananigan said:


> Is there a way to track these deals from Ashford? It seems they run this sale a couple times a year on this watch, maybe for no particular reason. I am still trying to decide SARB033 or this Khaki Aviation, but am tilted toward the Khaki.


Ashford always has a bunch of great Black Friday deals - I'm keeping them on my radar this month!


----------



## deskwebs (Oct 14, 2015)

Squirrelly said:


> Ashford always has a bunch of great Black Friday deals - I'm keeping them on your radar this month!


Thanks for the heads up, I've been patiently(?) researching while waiting for Black Friday and Cyber Monday. 

What were some good deals from Ashford last year? Do you remember any?


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

deskwebs said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I've been patiently(?) researching while waiting for Black Friday and Cyber Monday.
> 
> What were some good deals from Ashford last year? Do you remember any?


Well... This Hamilton Pioneer auto chrono has been on my "List" for a quite a while and I almost pulled the trigger on it last year:








It's currently (today) priced at $1167 at Ashford which is lower than almost all other on-line vendors for this model but if I recall correctly, it was under $800 on Black Friday last year.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

taike said:


> Saw in another thread Victorinox 241586 Swiss automatic for $229.10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Price ended up being about $250 when I bought it. Still a great deal.

Wears really nice. Seems very lightweight.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

deskwebs said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I've been patiently(?) researching while waiting for Black Friday and Cyber Monday.
> 
> What were some good deals from Ashford last year? Do you remember any?


I don't remember. But if I wanted to find out, I'd go to Slickdeals and search for "Ashford." Then page through to late November last year


----------



## blau808 (Nov 9, 2015)

Seppia said:


> A kind request to the usual amazing contributors to this thread: if you happen to find a good deal on a black orient mako (old version, not the new mako USA)I would be grateful if you pointed it out, I'm looking for one and I think this time of the year is usually a good time (Black Friday, etc).
> Thanks a ton in advance
> I know I just missed a good Veterans Day promo on Amazon


Check out WatchRecon. They have one listed a will re-direct you back to the private sellers topic forum.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Skagen Havene Quartz/Chronograph Stainless Steel Dark Brown Watch is currently on it all time low price on Amazon.
it is now only $95 and the average price on amazon for this watch is around $150.


----------



## blau808 (Nov 9, 2015)

Oops, forgot to mention the seller has it listed for $95.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Claude Bernard Day Date Automatic Watch with SW200 movement $251 on Amazon Warehouse Deals



















http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00NW5IDK4/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all

_Used - Very Good_
_small scratches on the watch band._

_FULFILLMENT BY AMAZON _


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Amazon Warehouse deal James McCabe Men's JM-1013-02 Master Analog Display Japanese Automatic Blue Watch for $134.29
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00N1LKGHC/
"Manual Missing. small scratches on the watch band. small damage on packaging."

Here is a picture with other color models








Larger watch at 43.5mm case diameter and 14.5mm thick.

From brief research, seems like the James McCabe watches are often described as Japanese automatics, when they are found to be SeaGull movements.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Squirrelly said:


> Well... This Hamilton Pioneer auto chrono has been on my "List" for a quite a while and I almost pulled the trigger on it last year:
> 
> It's currently (today) priced at $1167 at Ashford which is lower than almost all other on-line vendors for this model but if I recall correctly, it was under $800 on Black Friday last year.


If you don't mind the bidding route. I've often seen good deals on ebay. Either mint condition or grey market from various sellers. I was looking for X-wind or X-patrol earlier and often seen them on sell for around $950 Not bad for H-21 Caliber, like this one here


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

uyebsk said:


> If you don't mind the bidding route. I've often seen good deals on ebay. Either mint condition or grey market from various sellers. I was looking for X-wind or X-patrol earlier and often seen them on sell for around $950 Not bad for H-21 Caliber, like this one here


That's true. I recently sold a couple of nice watches on eBay and the buyers got really great deals. Not so great for me, but at least it put some $$$ in my paypal account which allowed me to get some watches I wanted like an Eterna 1935 and a Seiko SARB Alpinist.


----------



## Luke Stepp (Sep 14, 2012)

Re-visiting the previous posts on the Momentum Torpedo. I ordered one on Veteran's Day from Amazon with the 20% code and it just arrived. Pleasantly surprised with this watch, especially at the price that I paid. If any of you are fan of military watches, it can still be had for about $60.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JXEPNII?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

whoreologist said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> Massdrop just added the MM300 for $1495: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-marinemaster-sbdx001-watch
> 
> ...


That is a good price but they pop up regularly on the sales forum in like new condition for less than that often save you a lot of grief on import duties if you buy from someone in your country. Of course if you are only looking for one that is brand new in the box this is not a bad option to buy from mass drop.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Victorinox Maverick GS (dual time - white dial) just dropped again at Ashford.
I think this is the best price out there ($193.75) Even in the bay, they still listed for $250.

Men's Classic Maverick GS Dual Time Watch


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> That is a good price but they pop up regularly on the sales forum in like new condition for less than that often save you a lot of grief on import duties if you buy from someone in your country. Of course if you are only looking for one that is brand new in the box this is not a bad option to buy from mass drop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thanks. I feel a lot better now.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

deskwebs said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I've been patiently(?) researching while waiting for Black Friday and Cyber Monday.
> 
> What were some good deals from Ashford last year? Do you remember any?


Taike mentioned that Ashford coupon codes (for specific watches) pop up on dealmoon. That's where that huge savings on the Aviation was posted.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Paris puts watch buying in perspective in life.

Thoughts and prayers to anyone that has people there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Edox Les Vauberts QUARTZ for *188$ *in Ashford w/ coupon *DNEWSLES188*
Next cheapest is 290$ online.

*ASHFORD LINK*

You can also get it from their _eBay account _directly with no coupon.

_This page _has some real life photos of the watch.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Horween Cordovan Watch Straps $10 to $16 in sizes 16mm and 17mm.

I think 17mm would work for some Russian watches with 18mm lugs.

http://smile.amazon.com/Hadley-Roma-MS2050RR-170-Natural-Cordovan/dp/B00QLH6H08/


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

*Discounted USPS shipping*

This may or may not completely fit in this thread, but I'm sure many of you Stateside may find a use for it:

If you need to ship ANYTHING via US Post, here is a way to shave off at least .50 cents (or more) and get FREE TRACKING:

Go to this *PayPal postage link* and using your PayPal account, you can purchase postage at a discount with free shipping.

I use it for everything from documents (that need tracking) to shipping watches and straps. I just shipped a telescope for seven and a half bucks and the blue shirts at the post office wanted me to pay $9.50 and an extra buck or two for tracking.

Hope it is of use to someone


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Horween Cordovan Watch Straps $10 to $16 in sizes 16mm and 17mm.
> 
> I think 17mm would work for some Russian watches with 18mm lugs.
> 
> Amazon.com: Hadley-Roma MS2050RR 170 17.0mm Natural Horween Shell Cordovan Leather Watch Strap: Watches


Disagree, Do Not downsize a strap. Get at least 18mm for 18mm lugs. Upsize by 1mm or 2mm is OK as one can squeeze a slightly oversized leather between the lugs.

Downsized strap looks bad....look at the Nasty Gap on the upper right lug because the strap is too small:


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Jacques Lemans Women's G-115R Grand Classicque Classic Analog Sapphire Glass Watch $49 Amazon Warehouse Deal









Comes with a nice wood watch box.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Disagree, Do Not downsize a strap. Get at least 18mm for 18mm lugs. Upsize by 1mm or 2mm is OK as one can squeeze a slightly oversized leather between the lugs.
> 
> Downsized strap looks bad....look at the Nasty Gap on the upper right lug because the strap is too small:


2mm absolutely, but a 1mm difference is so small, it might not be noticeable. It depends a lot on the strap and the manufacturer. It may look great or it may not.

Here is an example of an 18mm on a 19mm lug watch









And one that is not so great.


----------



## 98z28 (Apr 25, 2014)

CountyComm has the SR-9015L on sale for $309 until Nov. 15 (normally $399).

They also have a handful of SR-3 Mid Divers in stock with AR coating, but you'll have to email them and ask for one (and pay full price). The regular SR-3 is on Massdrop for another day or two for $279. 

Just ordered one each of the SR-9015l and SR-3. 

I'm a newb, so can't post links.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Don't know if anyone will be interested but I thought this might be a good deal to some.........Citizen Promaster Professional Diver Dark Blue Dial Men's Watch BN0151-09L - Promaster - Citizen - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
Here it is currently at Amazon.....http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BN015...74509&sr=8-2&keywords=citizen+eco+drive+diver

Mine has served me well, wore it today.....


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)

thechin said:


> The Alpina on Jomashop sale was already mentioned but I think we missed to show this awesome beauty for $600 :


After much deliberation, I decided to jump on this one just before the sale ended. Got it for $579 shipped using the $599 sale and the "goggle20" promo code at checkout. I have always loved the rose gold on metallic gray dial look on watches, but had never found a case style and size that works for me for a reasonable price until this one. Thanks for pointing it out!

David


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

DCP said:


> After much deliberation, I decided to jump on this one just before the sale ended. Got it for $579 shipped using the $599 sale and the "goggle20" promo code at checkout. I have always loved the rose gold on metallic gray dial look on watches, but had never found a case style and size that works for me for a reasonable price until this one. Thanks for pointing it out!
> 
> David


Congrats. That is a great lookin' watch.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Heads up: Big price drop on this Skagen Grenen Steel Link Watch. Currently on its lowest price ever on amazon.
It is now $81 (averages at $143.80)


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

The Timex Weekender Chrono is at a great price. I couldn't help it and picked one up.

Edit* Sleep deprived me forgot to include a price. $45.96
I usually saw them around the $55 mark.

Amazon.com: Timex Men's TW2P715009J Weekender Collection Analog Display Quartz Black Watch: Timex: Watches


----------



## G42guy (Aug 22, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> Don't know if anyone will be interested but I thought this might be a good deal to some.........Citizen Promaster Professional Diver Dark Blue Dial Men's Watch BN0151-09L - Promaster - Citizen - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> Here it is currently at Amazon.....Amazon.com: Citizen Men's BN0151-09L Promaster Diver Analog Display Japanese Quartz Blue Watch: Watches
> 
> Mine has served me well, wore it today.....


this one is on my short list. Question, does it take a 20 or 22 strap? Seem to be different info out there...


----------



## wadefish (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh, nice! Haven't see it before. Wish this one came in the standard unisex weekender size (38mm) instead of 40mm.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Just a heads up, I purchased one of these some time ago to play with taking the PVD coating off to expose the brass underneath, it came out looking distressed to say the least... but my point is this is one of the few affordable watches that will allow you to quickset the hour hand when you change time zones, like the Rolex Explorer or Omega GMT. You can jump the time ahead or back in hour increments and not affect the time keeping.

This in contrast to most GMT's that set a 24 hr hand but if you want to adjust the hour hand you must stop the movement.



iuserman said:


> Heads up: Amazon deal of the day Timex Men's T499059J Expedition Field Chronograph Watch
> View attachment 5993898


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

cyberpunks2000 said:


> The deal was over by the time I checked it Friday morning. How much did this go for? My wallet thanks Amazon for making the sale at an inconvenient time.





snoboardp said:


> Less than 10% off at $460. Nothing to be excited about


It is $450 on Jet.com with coupon SHOPWITH15

https://jet.com/product/Hamilton-Me...c-Black-Watc/22ad8dcff15e4a7eba70928aa28c3d02


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Watch in hand with digital calipers, 20mm.



G42guy said:


> this one is on my short list. Question, does it take a 20 or 22 strap? Seem to be different info out there...


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> It is $450 on Jet.com with coupon SHOPWITH15
> 
> https://jet.com/product/Hamilton-Me...c-Black-Watc/22ad8dcff15e4a7eba70928aa28c3d02


20NOW may still work for 20% off for new Jet accounts.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Recoil Rob said:


> Just a heads up, I purchased one of these some time ago to play with taking the PVD coating off to expose the brass underneath, it came out looking distressed to say the least... but my point is this is one of the few affordable watches that will allow you to quickset the hour hand when you change time zones, like the Rolex Explorer or Omega GMT. You can jump the time ahead or back in hour increments and not affect the time keeping.
> 
> This in contrast to most GMT's that set a 24 hr hand but if you want to adjust the hour hand you must stop the movement.


For future reference, the Seiko Sportura Kinetic GMT SUN models also have the quickset on the main hour hands.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Citizen Men's AW1410-16X Eco Drive green military watch and AW1410-08E black military watch version both $121.50 at Jet.com. Use SHOPWITH15 (and try 20NOW for new members) to get it down close to $100. 
https://jet.com/product/Citizen-Mens-AW1410-16X-Military-Watch/cd6d7c267e154391868282a0b4cdd0b8
https://jet.com/product/Citizen-Men...m-AW1410-08E/df3efb1accdf4758b3faf3d33bcfd229








(not my pic)


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> Don't know if anyone will be interested but I thought this might be a good deal to some.........Citizen Promaster Professional Diver Dark Blue Dial Men's Watch BN0151-09L - Promaster - Citizen - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> Here it is currently at Amazon.....http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BN015...74509&sr=8-2&keywords=citizen+eco+drive+diver
> 
> Mine has served me well, wore it today.....


*Anyone know if there's a discount coupon we can apply here?
Thanks.

Edit: bonus question: Anybody remember how much it was in previous deal when everybody got it?
*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> *Anyone know if there's a discount coupon we can apply here?
> Thanks.
> *


Try XCLSV5 for joma
5 off purchase.

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Recoil Rob said:


> Just a heads up, I purchased one of these some time ago to play with taking the PVD coating off to expose the brass underneath, it came out looking distressed to say the least... but my point is this is one of the few affordable watches that will allow you to quickset the hour hand when you change time zones, like the Rolex Explorer or Omega GMT. You can jump the time ahead or back in hour increments and not affect the time keeping.
> 
> This in contrast to most GMT's that set a 24 hr hand but if you want to adjust the hour hand you must stop the movement.


Many GMT watches quickset the hour hand without stopping the movement, like these Seiko Kinetic GMT (SUN023 and SUN025)......



















.....and this Certina DS-2 Precidrive HAQ chrono


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> Try XCLSV5 for joma
> 5 off purchase.


I'll be 5 bucks in debt to you when I get it 
Thanks bud


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Tissot T-Classic T0854071101100 (white dial) and T0854071105100 (black dial) automatics from Jet.com for $278.00. This is the Powermatic 80 series. Then take more discount with SHOPWITH15 for 15% (and try 20NOW for new members for 20%)









https://jet.com/product/Tissot-T-Classic-T0854071101100/29d7ec292f7f4911b4472b1713b037ec








https://jet.com/product/Tissot-T-Cl...854071105100/7c55807ef23b4a899cafbfb286015cd6


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

One of the best deals right now IMO is this Ingersoll Men's El Paso Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Silver Watch.
its currently sold for $235 and only a couple of months ago it was sold for more than double of that.


----------



## whitehare (May 3, 2007)

Never purchased from Jet before but for 228 shipped and a 80hr power reserve. Can this be for real?!?


----------



## falcondrgn (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi the black Tissot is showing up $409 on jet.com how did u get it for $278? thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitehare (May 3, 2007)

Someone reply soon........my resistance is getting weak. Anyone actually own this watch? Seems like a great deal


----------



## falcondrgn (Jun 18, 2013)

whitehare said:


> Someone reply soon........my resistance is getting weak. Anyone actually own this watch? Seems like a great deal


Too late back to $409 on both of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitehare (May 3, 2007)

Not too late for me. I must have just snuck in.
Total Items: 1 
Price Subtotal: $278.00 
Savings: -$0.00 
Promo Offer: -$50.00 
Shipping Fee: FREE 
Estimated Taxes*: $0.00 
Order Total: $228.00 

Total Charge $228.00


----------



## whitehare (May 3, 2007)

I have 30 ( now 22) minutes to cancel. Someone talk me out of this please.


----------



## noway1 (Nov 12, 2015)

whitehare said:


> I have 30 ( now 22) minutes to cancel. Someone talk me out of this please.


I like the version with the white face/black hands better than the other one. Did that help?


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Meh Only 39mm and no lume


----------



## whitehare (May 3, 2007)

noway1 said:


> whitehare said:
> 
> 
> > I have 30 ( now 22) minutes to cancel. Someone talk me out of this please.
> ...


Arrgh... That's the one I got!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

cyberpunks2000 said:


> The deal was over by the time I checked it Friday morning. How much did this go for? My wallet thanks Amazon for making the sale at an inconvenient time.





uyebsk said:


> Meh Only 39mm and no lume


39mm and no lume?

hmmm, isn't that what a dress watch is supposed to be?


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

shmaiz3r said:


> BevoWatch said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know if anyone will be interested but I thought this might be a good deal to some.........Citizen Promaster Professional Diver Dark Blue Dial Men's Watch BN0151-09L - Promaster - Citizen - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> ...


I believe it was $120 (if not, then $130...but pretty sure it was the first)


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Jet has the Tissot automatic chronograph for $328

Price Subtotal
$378.00

Extra Savings
$0.00

SHOPWITH15
-$50.00

Shipping Fee
FREE

Estimated Tax
$0.00

Order Total
$328.00

Tissot Couturier Automatic Mens Watch T035.627.16.051.01
https://jet.com/product/Tissot-Couturier-Automatic-Mens-Watch-T0356271605101/9eb7165e2fa64ae7ace1a07019eccfc6


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

falcondrgn said:


> Hi the black Tissot is showing up $409 on jet.com how did u get it for $278? thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Prices went up. Must have figured out they were under priced.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

whitehare said:


> Never purchased from Jet before but for 228 shipped and a 80hr power reserve. Can this be for real?!?


Several of us have bought from Jet


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> Prices went up. Must have figured out they were under priced.


Nope, they are overpriced now.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Love the one star reviews on Amazon for the Tissot automatic above.

Here are a couple of priceless quotes (all too common on Amazon):



> the watch was not working well as it has *no battery life* and power reserve is only 45 hours. This means you must use it very frequently to avoid any stop in the watch. In summary, I was not happy with this feature of the watch!





> My wife also works at Jared and works with the Tissot reps directly. She brought the tissot purchased from authentic watch store to the Tissot rep and they informed my wife that the watch was not an authorized Tissot piece. *They have sent the watch to their lab for investigation*.





> The watch may suffer excessive rate gain, which will cause the watch to either run very fast, slow, or stop entirely if exposed to everyday items such as, to quote again Tissot Customer Care: mobile phone speaker, electric shavers, magnetic furniture latches, positional magnets, Laptop, PC speakers, TV sets and other sources such as computer hard drives, medical equipment, refrigerator doors, magnetic catches on ........, etc.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

whitehare said:


> Never purchased from Jet before but for 228 shipped and a 80hr power reserve. Can this be for real?!?


Have no fear, Jet.com is for real.....SRP607, got it for $103 delivered from jet.com


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Prices went up. Must have figured out they were under priced.


$278 price still available through pricefalls.com
Fulfilled by same seller that jet.com was using (Certified Watch Store).
https://www.pricefalls.com/product/...display-swiss-automatic-silver-watch/69370092
https://www.pricefalls.com/product/...lack-dial-stainless-steel-mens-watch/60222768

Totoro's chrono is listed there as well https://www.pricefalls.com/product/...inless-steel-case-automatic-movement/60222666

No $50 discounts


----------



## whitehare (May 3, 2007)

yankeexpress said:


> whitehare said:
> 
> 
> > Never purchased from Jet before but for 228 shipped and a 80hr power reserve. Can this be for real?!?
> ...





yankeexpress said:


> whitehare said:
> 
> 
> > Never purchased from Jet before but for 228 shipped and a 80hr power reserve. Can this be for real?!?
> ...


Nice Seiko! I pulled the trigger( actually pushed the button) on the Tissot Carson. When I woke up this morning I had no intention on buying a watch but at the price I got for what seems like I very nice dress watch I couldn't resist. Worst case scenario of I don't like it I am sure I can get my money back by selling it.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

corpyr said:


> I believe it was $120 (if not, then $130...but pretty sure it was the first)


 JCPenny deal was around 113-114 delivered. That is what my records show for mine.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> Jet has the Tissot automatic chronograph for $328
> 
> Price Subtotal
> $378.00
> ...


Wow, automatic chronograph for $328 shipped! Almost too good to be true!
Think I'll go for it.

Question: Anyone ever order a bracelet from Tissot / swatch group? Are they ridiculous on price?


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

CMA22inc said:


> Wow, automatic chronograph for $328 shipped! Almost too good to be true!
> Think I'll go for it.
> 
> Question: Anyone ever order a bracelet from Tissot / swatch group? Are they ridiculous on price?


I dont know about ordering from Jet.com I ordered a "new" seiko from them and the watch has more scuff and scratches than my 2 year old watch. and my other packages had issues too and I ended up returning everything I bought from Jet.com. Maybe other people have better luck.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

CMA22inc said:


> Wow, automatic chronograph for $328 shipped! Almost too good to be true!
> Think I'll go for it.
> 
> Question: Anyone ever order a bracelet from Tissot / swatch group? Are they ridiculous on price?


Nice find! Ebay is a good place to check values, these are going for anywhere from mid 300s to 500s so you can probably do a quick flip if you don't like the watch.
It has a relatively new and unproven C01.211 caliber modified from Lemania 5100 with some plastic parts so they are not for everybody (as reflected on the price). Most horological hobbyists are some of the most stubborn people so you might not see it being used/accepted in high-end pieces but still a very nice value of a 5100 clone. 
I personally would like it on a tool watch as opposed to the exhibition case dress watch, you can find all the watches with this movement here


----------



## GreazyThumbs (Dec 3, 2009)

Tissot is out of stock... So bummed 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> Love the one star reviews on Amazon for the Tissot automatic above.
> 
> Here are a couple of priceless quotes (all too common on Amazon):


Oh my, I'm so interested in the outcome of their investigation! 😊


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

GreazyThumbs said:


> Tissot is out of stock... So bummed
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


There is one on ebay right now for 378 that has a "best offer" option so you can get pretty close. I had it on my ebay watch list just in case, i dont know if ebay listings are ok here but if they are i can post the link.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

uyebsk said:


> Nice find! Ebay is a good place to check values, these are going for anywhere from mid 300s to 500s so you can probably do a quick flip if you don't like the watch.
> It has a relatively new and unproven C01.211 caliber modified from Lemania 5100 with some plastic parts so they are not for everybody (as reflected on the price). Most horological hobbyists are some of the most stubborn people so you might not see it being used/accepted in high-end pieces but still a very nice value of a 5100 clone.
> I personally would like it on a tool watch as opposed to the exhibition case dress watch, you can find all the watches with this movement here


Plastic?
There are many kinds of plastic. Some like Delrin, are used to replace metal parts in watches because they are BETTER.

Anyone heard of Omega?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm tempted to get this one from Jet for $288. I've been looking at them for a while but couldn't quite justify >$400 for one.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Howz Jet.com? Never heard or purchased earlier.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

RyanD said:


> I'm tempted to get this one from Jet for $288. I've been looking at them for a while but couldn't quite justify >$400 for one.


https://jet.com/product/Tissot-Couturier-Mens-Watch-T0354281603100/e3fa88e0ad7a452d8e9518464619c78c
Better get it while you can. This pricing from certified watches appears to be in very limited numbers.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Maxy said:


> Howz Jet.com? Never heard or purchased earlier.


Seems to be some kind of clearinghouse for other sellers. I got a seiko a few weeks ago that was fulfilled by worldofwatches. Today's tissot deals seem to all be through certifiedwatches


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

taike said:


> https://jet.com/product/Tissot-Couturier-Mens-Watch-T0354281603100/e3fa88e0ad7a452d8e9518464619c78c
> Better get it while you can. This pricing from certified watches appears to be in very limited numbers.


Is there some way you can tell what the vendor is on Jet? I've never been able to find that.

Meanwhile, Tissot Men's T0654301105100 Automatics III black dial watch for $246 before coupon at Jet
https://jet.com/product/Tissot-Mens...atic-Silver-/ed0455f5b3bb4677a2d35222f769dc58


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Is there some way you can tell what the vendor is on Jet? I've never been able to find that.
> 
> Meanwhile, Tissot Men's T0654301105100 Automatics III black dial watch for $246 before coupon at Jet
> https://jet.com/product/Tissot-Mens...atic-Silver-/ed0455f5b3bb4677a2d35222f769dc58
> ...


Well I have to confess that I bought two today and saw in the confirmation emails that they were being fulfilled by certifiedwatches. And I'll wager that the latest one you've posted is as well, since it's listed as such at pricefalls, albeit with no discount codes.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

taike said:


> https://jet.com/product/Tissot-Couturier-Mens-Watch-T0354281603100/e3fa88e0ad7a452d8e9518464619c78c
> Better get it while you can. This pricing from certified watches appears to be in very limited numbers.


Yeah, it looks like they only have one. I guess I won't lose anything on it.

It is in fact from Certified Watch Store.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

taike said:


> Well I have to confess that I bought two today and saw in the confirmation emails that they were being fulfilled by certifiedwatches. And I'll wager that the latest one you've posted is as well, since it's listed as such at pricefalls, albeit with no discount codes.


That makes sense. A Seiko I bought came from Areatrend. I ordered this Tissot last week and it's coming from certifiedwatches: https://jet.com/product/Tissot-T-Cl...636101603700/bc9f122103ac4c8daadd3d44cf192bef. I was just hoping there was a way to tell before one places an order.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

nello said:


> Plastic?
> There are many kinds of plastic. Some like Delrin, are used to replace metal parts in watches because they are BETTER.
> 
> Anyone heard of Omega?


Yes, I know Delrin I use them at work everyday trust me they don't last that long 
I do agree tho in terms of replacement because it is cheaper to replace. I don't know how many people nowadays would spend $300 on a watch and wear it to death? I personally would have sold it long before any parts needed replacements. A picture of the movement I found on ebay you can clearly see the plastic piece:


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Is there some way you can tell what the vendor is on Jet? I've never been able to find that.
> 
> Meanwhile, Tissot Men's T0654301105100 Automatics III black dial watch for $246 before coupon at Jet
> https://jet.com/product/Tissot-Mens...atic-Silver-/ed0455f5b3bb4677a2d35222f769dc58
> ...


If you add the item to the cart and go all the way to check out. The screen where you have the "place order" button it will show who is fulfilling the order right above the item.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Yeah, it looks like they only have one. I guess I won't lose anything on it.
> 
> It is in fact from Certified Watch Store.


Well, I grabbed the black dial with bracelet for $20 more. Unfortunately, looks like it was a singleton as well.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

CMA22inc said:


> If you add the item to the cart and go all the way to check out. The screen where you have the "place order" button it will show who is fulfilling the order right above the item.


Aha. Looks like the Tissot Carson is now fulfilled by Jacob time at the higher price, whereas the chrono and subseconds are shown as sold out. Weird that certifiedwatches never had the low prices on their own site.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Is there some way you can tell what the vendor is on Jet? I've never been able to find that.
> 
> Meanwhile, Tissot Men's T0654301105100 Automatics III black dial watch for $246 before coupon at Jet
> https://jet.com/product/Tissot-Mens...atic-Silver-/ed0455f5b3bb4677a2d35222f769dc58
> ...


I decided to jump on this deal since I've been wanting a nice Tissot in my collection AND along w/ the 20% coupon they took a few more dollars off by removing free return and 1.5% off for using a debit card sooo my total came out to be $190.32 for this baby!! Woot!!!!
It has to be the cheapest Tissot automatic w/ a 2836-2 automatic movement! I'm excited!


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

uyebsk said:


> Yes, I know Delrin I use them at work everyday trust me they don't last that long
> I do agree tho in terms of replacement because it is cheaper to replace. I don't know how many people nowadays would spend $300 on a watch and wear it to death? I personally would have sold it long before any parts needed replacements. A picture of the movement I found on ebay you can clearly see the plastic piece:


Wow, why they even bother replacing that little wheel with a plastic one, how many cents of cost savings was that ? :roll:


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

uyebsk said:


> Yes, I know Delrin I use them at work everyday trust me they don't last that long
> I do agree tho in terms of replacement because it is cheaper to replace. I don't know how many people nowadays would spend $300 on a watch and wear it to death? I personally would have sold it long before any parts needed replacements. A picture of the movement I found on ebay you can clearly see the plastic piece:


Does not look like a PM 80 movement to me. Balance looks wrong. What is that supposed to be?
I tend to believe someone like designers at Omega vs. whatever you do. With regards to materials used in watch parts at least. They have been using "plastic" in moon watches since the 1980s. Maybe before. 
Not the place for this though. Deals.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

RyanD said:


> I'm tempted to get this one from Jet for $288. I've been looking at them for a while but couldn't quite justify >$400 for one.


I like this but it shows as $397


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Maxy said:


> I like this but it shows as $397


There was only one at that price. I think this is going to be your next best option at $338 https://www.pricefalls.com/product/...inless-steel-case-automatic-movement/60222615

Same underlying seller, but no $50 discount.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

nello said:


> Does not look like a PM 80 movement to me. Balance looks wrong. What is that supposed to be?
> I tend to believe someone like designers at Omega vs. whatever you do. With regards to materials used in watch parts at least. They have been using "plastic" in moon watches since the 1980s. Maybe before.
> Not the place for this though. Deals.


Do you honestly believe the Nylon pieces they put in the omegas were by design to make them better? They were put in as part of the Lemania strategy back then to mass produce automatic movements to remain competitive from the flood of cheaper quartz. It is only sought after because they stop making it (that and the brand markups to hype up demands and prices i.e. Omega grail). The movement in the picture is another case of Lemania mass produce resurrection from Swatch aka C01.211, while there is nothing wrong with using plastics (for shock absorption perhaps) like you kindly put it, but they are not made for the "better" reason.

Now, as far as the deal is concern, in case you missed my early post yes I do think it is a good deal as a tool watch, or a bijoux, but not as a valued time piece. 
Then again if you keep the watch for another 30 years who knows, the exact arguments were made probably 30 years ago when Omega adopted the plastic movements from Lemaina!


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

I just picked up a Fossil Del Ray Chronograph from an outlet store at 50% off. They also have a 10% off promo for all purchases ongoing. I bought mine at the fossil outlet in Richmond BC for $93 CAD. List price was 185. I don't think it would be a stretch to say that U.S. Fossil outlets will also have the del Rays on its shelves. (Currently it's on the website for $99)

Either way, it's a gorgeous watch and pictures, certainly not mine, do justice to it. 








Ps: I believe it uses a seiko mechaquartz movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## os2k (Aug 28, 2008)

Amazon daily deal features a few Orient Rays and Makos for $82. The blue Ray is not included in this sale though.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I had decided on the Tissot PRS516 for my next chrono but this deal is uber tempting

Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 Big Date Black Dial Chronograph Men's Watch AL-372LBG4V6 - Seastrong - Alpina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

os2k said:


> Amazon daily deal features a few Orient Rays and Makos for $82. The blue Ray is not included in this sale though.
> 
> View attachment 6012426


A special thanks to you and shmaiz3r for pointing this out to me via PM, I was looking for one. 
This thread rocks, thank you gents!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

City74 said:


> I had decided on the Tissot PRS516 for my next chrono but this deal is uber tempting
> 
> Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 Big Date Black Dial Chronograph Men's Watch AL-372LBG4V6 - Seastrong - Alpina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


How thick is that Alpina? I seem to have 18mm stuck in my head from a Gemnation deal in the past.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> How thick is that Alpina? I seem to have 18mm stuck in my head from a Gemnation deal in the past.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Website says 13mm


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> How thick is that Alpina? I seem to have 18mm stuck in my head from a Gemnation deal in the past.


18mm would be insane, particularly for quartz. Amazon lists what seems to be the same watch at only 10.8mm thick, though they list the diameter at both 34mm, 40mm and 44mm variously, so I don't necessarily trust them, either.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Skeptical said:


> 18mm would be insane, particularly for quartz. Amazon lists what seems to be the same watch at only 10.8mm thick, though they list the diameter at both 34mm, 40mm and 44mm variously, so I don't necessarily trust them, either.


I found 13mm on various websites with diameter 44mm


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I found 14mm on yet another site, just to round it out.


----------



## Mog84kupo (Aug 9, 2015)

I dont know if this its a great bargain but the Orient Mako Ray and the Blue Mako are down to 82 USD on Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=amb_lin...d_t=201&pf_rd_p=2282225642&pf_rd_i=B00A6U2ER6

Along with some other pieces


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I had this happen also. I received a Seiko SNZG-15 through Jet.com drop shipped from Area Trend (not my favorite). And when it arrived it was not in an original box (not a big deal), flopping loosely in the box, no Seiko paper work, only Area Trend documents about warranty work, no crystal protection film on either the top crystal or the back, see-through crystal, and the case had a scuff/rub mark on the bead blasted finish.

I contacted Jet and returned the item. I'm not knocking Jet.com. I'm knocking Area Trend for trying to pass off a used/refurbed item as new.



ninja123 said:


> I dont know about ordering from Jet.com I ordered a "new" seiko from them and the watch has more scuff and scratches than my 2 year old watch. and my other packages had issues too and I ended up returning everything I bought from Jet.com. Maybe other people have better luck.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Warehouse Deal. Fortis Stratoliner Automatic Chronograph $810










http://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-li...deID=7141123011&keywords=watch&condition=used


----------



## CaliNawlins (May 24, 2015)

Mog84kupo said:


> I dont now if this its a great bargain but the Orient Mako Ray and the Blue Mako are down to 82 USD on Amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=amb_lin...d_t=201&pf_rd_p=2282225642&pf_rd_i=B00A6U2ER6
> 
> Along with some other pieces


That is a great price on Mako and Ray lines.

Wish the Blue Ray was included. Dang.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Mog84kupo said:


> I dont know if this its a great bargain but the Orient Mako Ray and the Blue Mako are down to 82 USD on Amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=amb_lin...d_t=201&pf_rd_p=2282225642&pf_rd_i=B00A6U2ER6
> 
> Along with some other pieces


BAM christmas gift for my dad. Many a thanks.


----------



## CaliNawlins (May 24, 2015)

Baby Bro is now getting an Orient Black Ray and a few NATOs from Santa this year ;-)


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm having a REALLY hard time not adding a 3rd Mako/Ray to my collection. I paid (similar Amazon sales) $80 and $83, so these prices are right in line with lowest possible.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

HauteLook has a lot of vintage Rolex watches with 2-year warranties.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

That price is how I have a modded black mako and an orange ray, too. I think I'll resist this time

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

CCCP Heritage Automatic Watch with Slava Movement for $47 on Warehouse Deals.



















http://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-li...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Amazon deal of the day: Orient Men's 'Black Mako' Automatic Rubber Strap Dive Watch
Currently sold for $82 (average price is $109.61)


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm having a REALLY hard time not adding a 3rd Mako/Ray to my collection. I paid (similar Amazon sales) $80 and $83, so these prices are right in line with lowest possible.


----------



## djd3091 (Nov 14, 2015)

I just picked up an Orient Ray from Amazon. Thanks for the heads up on these deals!


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

djd3091 said:


> I just picked up an Orient Ray from Amazon. Thanks for the heads up on these deals!


Should I get one of these or hope that there's a Black Friday deal on Seiko SKX007?

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vexiss (Jun 28, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> CCCP Heritage Automatic Watch with Slava Movement for $47 on Warehouse Deals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my! Too bad it's got a date wheel.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Huge price drop today on Victorinox Men's Analog Display Swiss Quartz Black Watch on Amazon.
Lowest price since August and $240 drop since yesterday.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

iuserman said:


> Huge price drop today on Victorinox Men's Analog Display Swiss Quartz Black Watch on Amazon.
> Lowest price since August and $240 drop since yesterday.
> View attachment 6018850


The blue model is also discounted heavily:
http://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-241688-1-I-N-O-X-Analog-Display/dp/B00L42LU3O/


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

iuserman said:


> Huge price drop today on Victorinox Men's Analog Display Swiss Quartz Black Watch on Amazon.
> Lowest price since August and $240 drop since yesterday.
> View attachment 6018850


Its back up to $280


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Skeptical said:


> 18mm would be insane, particularly for quartz. Amazon lists what seems to be the same watch at only 10.8mm thick, though they list the diameter at both 34mm, 40mm and 44mm variously, so I don't necessarily trust them, either.


Sorry the 18mm was for the auto chrono version, that Gemnation has on sale in early summer

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Mog84kupo said:


> I dont know if this its a great bargain but the Orient Mako Ray and the Blue Mako are down to 82 USD on Amazon
> 
> Amazon.com: Deal of the Day | Top Watches for Men & Women Starting at $44.99: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> Along with some other pieces


If only the the Blue Mako on bracelet was part of the deal. Still $82USD is an awesome deal.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sorry the 18mm was for the auto chrono version, that Gemnation has on sale in early summer


One reason I am not a fan of diver chronos. That would be unwearable, in my opinion.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Somebody should really grab this one on Jet for $258.


----------



## ctt1760 (Oct 23, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> The blue model is also discounted heavily:
> http://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-241688-1-I-N-O-X-Analog-Display/dp/B00L42LU3O/


Is there a function for the sub-second tick marks on the dial?
Almost bought it, but don't like the sub-second ticks if it serves no functional purpose... so waiting anxiously for an answer. thx.


----------



## cba191 (May 3, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> Warehouse Deal. Fortis Stratoliner Automatic Chronograph $810
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That price is awesome! If I didn't have a B-42 and wasn't saving for an H2O, this would be on it's way to me.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Mog84kupo said:


> I dont know if this its a great bargain but the Orient Mako Ray and the Blue Mako are down to 82 USD on Amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=amb_lin...d_t=201&pf_rd_p=2282225642&pf_rd_i=B00A6U2ER6
> 
> Along with some other pieces


Dammit. Just ordered a black ray. Hate this thread and my non-existent will power.

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

iuserman said:


> Huge price drop today on Victorinox Men's Analog Display Swiss Quartz Black Watch on Amazon.
> Lowest price since August and $240 drop since yesterday.
> View attachment 6018850





cel4145 said:


> The blue model is also discounted heavily:
> http://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-241688-1-I-N-O-X-Analog-Display/dp/B00L42LU3O/


What's the price drop you guys mentioning? Please mention prices in the thread as well... we would never know how much it dropped at this date.

Currently its $280 which is not a deal.


----------



## CaliNawlins (May 24, 2015)

Acurry said:


> Should I get one of these or hope that there's a Black Friday deal on Seiko SKX007?
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


I've watched the SKX009 for months. I doubt SKX007 or SKX009 will be discounted on Black Friday - at least not from AMZN. They only discount items they stock in big numbers themselves. SKX's on AMZN seem to only be offered from 3rd party sellers right now.

FWIW I purchased an SKX009J1 from AMZN this week from a seller in Japan once it hit $199. Also purchased an Orient Black Ray today as a Christmas gift for my brother.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Maxy said:


> What's the price drop you guys mentioning? Please mention prices in the thread as well... we would never know how much it dropped at this date.
> 
> Currently its $280 which is not a deal.


You can go see. Click the link. The blue model is discounted the same as the black.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Not to put words in Maxy's mouth, but I believe the point is (1) to document the price at the time for future reference, and (2) if the price has changed since the deal was posted, we have no way of knowing if the current price is the deal price or not.

Posting the price should be standard in this thread.



cel4145 said:


> You can go see. Click the link. The blue model is discounted the same as the black.


----------



## ctt1760 (Oct 23, 2013)

Tissot Le Locle, black dial only.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tissot-T-Classic-Le-Locle-Leather-Automatic-Mens-Watch-Black-Silver-/381449600328
Jomashop via ebay $299 each


----------



## ctt1760 (Oct 23, 2013)

Bulova Accutron II Surveyor white dial.
http://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B213-Watchs-Black-Leather/dp/B00J351ZGQ
Watchology via Amazon, $230
camelcamelcamel.com says it's pretty much cheapest ever.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Gazza74 said:


> Not to put words in Maxy's mouth, but I believe the point is (1) to document the price at the time for future reference, and (2) if the price has changed since the deal was posted, we have no way of knowing if the current price is the deal price or not.
> 
> Posting the price should be standard in this thread.


Don't you think I know that? I've posted a ton of deals in the last few days--or did you notice? All I did was echo that the blue model was discounted the same as the black. LOL


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

I have no way of knowing if you know that, as your comment "You can go see. Click on the link" would indicate not. Anyway, not trying to start anything, just trying to clarify a point that seemed to be unclear.



cel4145 said:


> Don't you think I know that? I've posted a ton of deals in the last few days--or did you notice? All I did was echo that the blue model was discounted the same as the black. LOL


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, does Steinhart ever have sales? I'm close to pulling the trigger, but thought I'd check before I do in case I might save a few dollars


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Gazza74 said:


> I have no way of knowing if you know that . . .


You would if you have read all the posts for the last few days


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

Heads up, current Jet.com members who have placed only 1 order. theres a coupon for 25% off on your second order. Max of $50. Coupon APPLE25

Just ordered my first bulova precisionist =)


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Fossil Outlet had Fossil Haywood on leather strap for $59. Was very tempted to get it. I believe it has a Miyota 6s20.

Jomashop has it for $89 currently which I think is the next best price. Fossils online store has it at $109 or so. 
http://www.jomashop.com/fossil-watc...roductsearch&gclid=CKXG2vvjk8kCFdcRgQodt5QAkQ


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

sledgod said:


> Just out of curiosity, does Steinhart ever have sales? I'm close to pulling the trigger, but thought I'd check before I do in case I might save a few dollars


Short answer is Yes, occasionally.

Don't know when or how to predict them in advance. May be only when an over-produced model is accumulating in the warehouse....just speculating.

Gnomon.com is a Steinhart AD and may also occasionally discount overstocked models....worth keep an eye on.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Short answer is Yes, occasionally.
> 
> Don't know when or how to predict them in advance. May be only when an over-produced model is accumulating in the warehouse....just speculating.
> 
> Gnomon.com is a Steinhart AD and may also occasionally discount overstocked models....worth keep an eye on.


Which means that new Ocean Ti I just have to have is not coming up on sale anytime soon. I'm dying to get one of those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

cel4145 said:


> You would if you have read all the posts for the last few days


I don't know why you trying to do this 'smart reply game' when what was suggested is very fair. Without you guys mentioning the price, how would one know whats the deal price especially Amazon which keeps changing so fast? Just keep it as note for future reference and move on.. this isn't chat room or popularity contest for smart replies.

PS: I'm suggesting this keeping in mind you are just 2 months old on the forum where many people have been for years. Hope you take it in right spirit.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Somebody should really grab this one on Jet for $258.


https://jet.com/product/Tissot-Mens...omatic-Watch/5a956438ec6941ceb6f1035a73366d52

Try codes 20now, Shopwith15, or Apple25.

Fulfilled by certified watch store, as with the other jet tissot deals.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Maxy said:


> I don't know why you trying to do this 'smart reply game' when what was suggested is very fair. Without you guys mentioning the price, how would one know whats the deal price especially Amazon which keeps changing so fast? Just keep it as note for future reference and move on.. this isn't chat room or popularity contest for smart replies.


It's not a matter of "fair" or playing the "smart reply game." I have posted many deals in the last month, and I'm careful to post the prices for deals I post. You can verify that if you like. Or not. And if I occasionally forget, so what. Someone else can put up the price when they check. As it is, I didn't initiate discussion about the deal and quickly posted because I had something else going on. Is that OK with you?



Maxy said:


> PS: I'm suggesting this keeping in mind you are just 2 months old on the forum where many people have been for years. Hope you take it in right spirit.


Don't assume. This ain't my first rodeo (forum). And it ain't my first deals thread on a forum. If you notice a price isn't posted with a deal, post it. Instead of griping about it not being there. Doesn't matter if the deal has changed for the price is what it is at the time you view it.

So I don't see the need for people to play moderator and tell other people what to do in this instance. Now, if the same person frequently posts deals without including prices, then it makes sense to encourage them to do so. But otherwise, be smart and post the price instead of just complaining that the price hasn't been posted yet. LOL


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

stage12m said:


> Heads up, current Jet.com members who have placed only 1 order. theres a coupon for 25% off on your second order. Max of $50. Coupon APPLE25
> 
> Just ordered my first bulova precisionist =)


For most worthy items, the $50 limit will make it the same as the other codes. But still a good deal for lower priced items.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

*EDIT: product listing was removed then came alive again -- Here ------ funny seller.*

Seiko SSC081 for *126$ *in eBay _[24 sold in 1 hour]_

Specs: Solar / 41mm / 100m WR / Lumibrite lume / Chrono / Alarm / 20mm Lugs

This watch rarely goes below 150$ anywhere and has ~400 votes in Amazon with 4.5/5 rating

* DEAL HERE*

More spec reading Here#1 & Here#2

_Photos belong to their respective owners_


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> *EDIT: product listing was removed then came alive again -- Here ------ funny seller.*
> 
> Seiko SSC081 for *126$ *in eBay _[24 sold in 1 hour]_
> 
> ...


I've had this one in my Amazon wish list for awhile now. However, the first one I saw of this style was the SSC293P1. Any idea on differences? Obviously the band. I'm hunting for others. Would love to grab it at $126.

Seiko SSC293P1 Prospex Men's Solar Military Alarm Chronograph 100m Water Resistant,SSC293 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00SCMEFCC/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_i0vswbZ2PCXPJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I've had this one in my Amazon wish list for awhile now. However, the first one I saw of this style was the SSC293P1. Any idea on differences? Obviously the band. I'm hunting for others. Would love to grab it at $126.
> 
> Seiko SSC293P1 Prospex Men's Solar Military Alarm Chronograph 100m Water Resistant,SSC293 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00SCMEFCC/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_i0vswbZ2PCXPJ
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As a comparison, Got this earlier in the year....
SSC081 Solar quartz chrono $140 delivered


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

iuserman said:


> Huge price drop today on Victorinox Men's Analog Display Swiss Quartz Black Watch on Amazon.
> Lowest price since August and $240 drop since yesterday.
> View attachment 6018850


Very good deal!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

joey79 said:


> Great watch, shame the decline in Aussie dollar kills the deal for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aintitthelife98 (Nov 8, 2015)

Amazon Lightning Deal on the Mondaine Railways Watch. it is the 42mm, automatic version and is $299 for I think the next 30 minutes or so.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

My Eterna finally showed up. I've missed my Zenith Chronomaster, and this is pretty darn close for 1/4 of the price. The single pusher chronograph is a neat feature also. The next least expensive single pusher chronograph I can think of is Longines.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

stage12m said:


> Heads up, current Jet.com members who have placed only 1 order. theres a coupon for 25% off on your second order. Max of $50. Coupon APPLE25
> 
> Just ordered my first bulova precisionist =)


Tissot Men's Courtier white dial is $158.00, which seems to be a decent price as it is. With the 25% discount, that brings it down to $118.50. 
https://jet.com/product/Tissot-Mens...101603100-WW/b15c5f573fe34198910dbf78b1433137

Similarly, Tissot V8 Chronograph $188. With discount, $141. 
https://jet.com/product/Tissot-V8-C...394171603702/75157f7298084cadb1164682f7da728e


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Big price drop on TAG Heuer Men's WAR2010.BA0723 Carrera Analog Display Swiss Automatic Silver Watch
The price is now around $1700. Been much higher than that last few months.


----------



## Badener (Aug 31, 2015)

Rodina Bauhaus with white dial promotion sale for only $99.99, shipping included. But only today:
Classic Rodina R005GB Automatic Wrist Watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST1731 Movement Bauhaus Style Watch Date + Independent Second Hand


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

That Tissot V8 is hard to pass up for $141


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Zenith Captain dual-time $3088 w promo code SMCAPTN3088
ripped from slickdeals not bad for an elite series


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Lightning deal on Invicta Men's 20216SYB S1 Rally Analog Display Quartz Black Watch.
Currently sold for $87


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

*AMEX Card Credit at Amazon*

For AMEX card holders if you go to your online account under offers some cards are being offered $15 off $60 at Amazon one time offer using your card. If you have more than one AMEX card open your account in different browser windows or you will only get the offer on one card. I got the offer on an AMEX Blue and a Hilton Honors card. Cheap watches in the near future.


----------



## deskwebs (Oct 14, 2015)

RyanD said:


> My Eterna finally showed up. I've missed my Zenith Chronomaster, and this is pretty darn close for 1/4 of the price. The single pusher chronograph is a neat feature also. The next least expensive single pusher chronograph I can think of is Longines.
> 
> View attachment 6024226


Wow, I've never seen one in real photo. I'm seriously considering one now. Thanks.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Tissot Men's Courtier white dial is $158.00, which seems to be a decent price as it is. With the 25% discount, that brings it down to $118.50.
> https://jet.com/product/Tissot-Mens...101603100-WW/b15c5f573fe34198910dbf78b1433137
> 
> Similarly, Tissot V8 Chronograph $188. With discount, $141.
> https://jet.com/product/Tissot-V8-C...394171603702/75157f7298084cadb1164682f7da728e


i couldn't resist the V8 deal....love it in white. I didn't have a white watch nor a Tissot. I do now


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: AMEX Card Credit at Amazon*



Weston1 said:


> For AMEX card holders if you go to your online account under offers some cards are being offered $15 off $60 at Amazon one time offer using your card. If you have more than one AMEX card open your account in different browser windows or you will only get the offer on one card. I got the offer on an AMEX Blue and a Hilton Honors card. Cheap watches in the near future.


I'm not seeing it with my gold card.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

*Re: AMEX Card Credit at Amazon*

Click on Benefits. You need to "Add" it to your card.



Skeptical said:


> I'm not seeing it with my gold card.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

*Re: AMEX Card Credit at Amazon*

Today I think is the last day of World of Watch's 30% off coupon code on a limited number of watches, 'BRACEYOURSELF'

It's limited to all quartz and fashion watch stuff. I liked the looks of this Lucien Piccard Vertex IWC-ish pilot chrono in a nice shade of blue for $55. That's a good $25 to $35 better than others have it for.









All Bracelet Blowout & Additional 30% Off with Code: BRACEYOURSELF | World of Watches


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

*Re: AMEX Card Credit at Amazon*

And in a separate sale running a few more days, WoW has another selection of (fashion, quartz) watches for 20% off with the coupon code 'THANKYOU20'

I noticed this Swiss Legend Neptune for $31.99 with the code. It's called a "women's model" but it's 40mm compared to their silly 52mm one for men. A guy could totally wear this. That price is about $15 less than others, which at this low of a price point is pretty good.









Thankful for You Sale | World of Watches


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: AMEX Card Credit at Amazon*

Gemnation has a Revue Thommen Slimline 39mm dress watch sale for $315 (MSRP $2100), which is based on hand wind ETA 7001 movement. You can also get 7% further discount through befrugal.

Revue Thommen Slimline 39mm Mens Watch Model 15005.3137


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: AMEX Card Credit at Amazon*

Lucien Piccard and A line for $25 at Ewatches. No code needed. 
Sort by price lowest to highest and they will be the first ones listed.

http://www.ewatches.com/lucien-picc...EML_EW_151116CLICK, je6NUbpObpQ-403o6qEwUw0hb
http://www.ewatches.com/a_line-watc...EML_EW_151116CLICK, je6NUbpObpQ-403o6qEwUw0hb


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

Any chance of a Seiko SKX007 on sale anywhere???

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## hydrate (Aug 11, 2015)

Not an stellar deal but I hardly ever see Junkers watches on sale, and it seems to be cheaper than everywhere. Note that its Amazon.es (Spain) so if you are outside the EU it may not be worth for you.

Junkers 6664-2 Automatic: 183.29€

Well seems that I cant post links so you have to check it by yourselves, just go to Amazon.es and search for Junkers 66642, be ware that there are 3 models.

By the way, you also get 10€ back to spend on Outlet, or at least I did, not sure if related to watch or not.


----------



## hydrate (Aug 11, 2015)

Welp, for some reason it does not show if you search Junkers 6664-2, but it does if you search for 66642. Don't know how to edit my post sorry.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: AMEX Card Credit at Amazon*

Shows up as $840 for me?


boonh said:


> Gemnation has a Revue Thommen Slimline 39mm dress watch sale for $315 (MSRP $2100), which is based on hand wind ETA 7001 movement. You can also get 7% further discount through befrugal.
> 
> Revue Thommen Slimline 39mm Mens Watch Model 15005.3137
> View attachment 6028114
> ...


----------



## mattdistefano (Nov 11, 2015)

Didn't see this posted yet - Touch of Modern has what seems to be a decent sale on Air Blue watches. Most pieces are discounted $150+ vs. the price's on Air Blue's site. ................................/sales/air-blue-02bbe15c-0528-4d49-898a-7249c5aa2467 is the link, if I'm able to post it.


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: AMEX Card Credit at Amazon*



dumberdrummer said:


> Shows up as $840 for me?


Seems there was very limited for the sale price and sold out quickly.


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

mattdistefano said:


> Didn't see this posted yet - Touch of Modern has what seems to be a decent sale on Air Blue watches. Most pieces are discounted $150+ vs. the price's on Air Blue's site. ................................/sales/air-blue-02bbe15c-0528-4d49-898a-7249c5aa2467 is the link, if I'm able to post it.


Yikes, way cheaper than the Kickstarter prices. Didn't expect them to fall that fast this quickly....Picked up a Bravo, thanks!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

corpyr said:


> Yikes, way cheaper than the Kickstarter prices. Didn't expect them to fall that fast this quickly....Picked up a Bravo, thanks!


Still seems high given that NH35A movements are often found in watches sub $100. Invicta, CCCP, and others are examples.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

corpyr said:


> Yikes, way cheaper than the Kickstarter prices. Didn't expect them to fall that fast this quickly....Picked up a Bravo, thanks!


KS was $190. I'm seeing $240-250 on TOM.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

hydrate said:


> Not an stellar deal but I hardly ever see Junkers watches on sale, and it seems to be cheaper than everywhere. Note that its Amazon.es (Spain) so if you are outside the EU it may not be worth for you.
> 
> Junkers 6664-2 Automatic: 183.29€
> 
> Well seems that I cant post links so you have to check it by yourselves, just go to Amazon.es and search for Junkers 6664-2, be ware that there are 3 models.


229 now.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

taike said:


> KS was $190. I'm seeing $240-250 on TOM.


Same here for me. Unless we missed out on some kind of super sale when everything was $190 or the watches that were priced there were all bought out.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Apologies if this has been missed, but Jomashop has a deal on the Citizen ATA4008-51E

Citizen Eco Drive Black Dial Chronograph Stainless Steel Men's Watch AT4008-51E - Eco-Drive - Citizen - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

The average price in general is around $400, give or take. They have it for $287.99


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

double post, sorry.


----------



## hydrate (Aug 11, 2015)

It still shows up discounted to me.


----------



## mango_420 (Mar 2, 2010)

Missed the mass drop


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Warehouse Deal - $50 Ballast Automatic GMT (Beware that some reviews say it is not a true GMT, just a 24hour hand).

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-li...deID=7141123011&keywords=watch&condition=used


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

hydrate said:


> It still shows up discounted to me.
> 
> View attachment 6031729


OK Found it. $179 USD shipped to the USA.


----------



## GreazyThumbs (Dec 3, 2009)

Link? 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

15% off MVMT watches on their web site with discount code BURR. Free shipping and possibly no tax depending on your state.


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks guy for the discount 11/11 !


----------



## littleprince (Oct 16, 2015)

50% off a Omega P0. Damn wish I was in the market for one of those...

http://www.authenticwatches.com/omega-planet-ocean-23290382003001.html#.VktwRHarSUk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

littleprince said:


> 50% off a Omega P0. Damn wish I was in the market for one of those...
> 
> 232.90.38.20.03.001 Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Midsize Titanium Watch


Women's 37.5mm model.

World of Watches has a women's 38mm PO chronograph for $4529 - 10% coupon + 10% cash back = $3668 net.


----------



## leetse2 (Dec 7, 2011)

littleprince said:


> 50% off a Omega P0. Damn wish I was in the market for one of those...
> 
> http://www.authenticwatches.com/omega-planet-ocean-23290382003001.html#.VktwRHarSUk


Just heads up this is the 38mm version, but still a fantastic deal.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

$100 off Acionnas

$100 off the Spectre

$75 off the Cerberus

$50 off Blue/Orange or Red/Gray Orthos

Two weeks only. Sale ends December 1.

No coupon code needed. Prices are already marked down. Only Loyalty Rewards coupon codes will be usable during the sale.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Big drop on this Luxury Analog Display Swiss Automatic Black Watch by Tissot
The average price for this watch is around $572 and now it went down to $519


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Island Watch will be having a big 5 day sale starting on Thanksgiving (next Thursday for our non-US friends). Looks like it's mostly on Orient models. I spotted two I might order, the blue dialed Pilot and the Thresher.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Some pretty decent deals coming up from Long Island Watch for Black Friday week :

EDIT : 2 minutes too slow, shouldn't have collated the screencaps neatly!


----------



## tallnthensome (Jul 3, 2015)

TJ Maxx just listed a TW Steel Goliath Silver Sunray for $99. That's half of the next lowest price ($180) I found it at Jomashop. Great deal for a nice looking watch. I snagged one.

Men's Goliath Ceo 50x40mm Silver Sunray Dial Watch - Men - T.J.Maxx

WUS had an article on the chrono version earlier this year: Top 7 "It Pays To Do Your Homework" Watches - watchuseek.com


----------



## wadefish (Nov 12, 2013)

If you have an AMEX card, you might be able to enroll your card in a "$15 off $60 at Amazon" deal, and get $15 off basically any Amazon-sold watch that costs $60 or more (or order 2 x $30 watches  from now to 12/31.

Eligibility depends on which AMEX card you hold. So YMMV/


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

docvail said:


> $100 off Acionnas
> 
> $100 off the Spectre
> 
> ...


Not to be snotty here, Doc, but did you just increase the MSRPs of your watches before you added the additional discount you're advertising?


----------



## CaliNawlins (May 24, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> Island Watch will be having a big 5 day sale starting on Thanksgiving (next Thursday for our non-US friends). Looks like it's mostly on Orient models. I spotted two I might order, the blue dialed Pilot and the Thresher.
> 
> View attachment 6037009
> 
> ...


I am not getting an Orient Blue Ray on Black Friday...I am not getting an Orient Blue Ray on Black Friday...

Help me, Oprah Winfrey!! Help me Tom Cruise!!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

GreazyThumbs said:


> Link?
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Junkers 66642 - Reloj analógico automático para hombre con correa de piel, color *****: Amazon.es: Relojes

162.05 euro shipped to US once VAT is deducted, or $179 if you use Amazon's exchange rate.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

CaliNawlins said:


> I am not getting an Orient Blue Ray on Black Friday...I am not getting an Orient Blue Ray on Black Friday...
> 
> Help me, Oprah Winfrey!! Help me Tom Cruise!!
> 
> View attachment 6038305


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

something a bit different. Not watches, but classic watch posters on massdrop. 23$ per















panerai, monaco, tudor, etc...


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

MEzz said:


> something a bit different. Not watches, but classic watch posters on massdrop. 23$ per
> View attachment 6039217
> 
> View attachment 6039225
> ...


Like I need a poster to encourage my drooling over watches I'll never own...

I still kinda want that speedmaster...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Aggravating. I just received my Blue Flight yesterday. Dang it. I could have saved $40 if I waited until next week! Dang it! I wonder if Marc would be so kind as to refund the difference?



BlackrazorNZ said:


> Some pretty decent deals coming up from Long Island Watch for Black Friday week :
> 
> EDIT : 2 minutes too slow, shouldn't have collated the screencaps neatly!
> 
> View attachment 6037137


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

Sierra Trading post sale tonight. Use Keycode TXC8480V for 20% off clearance items & free shipping on $50+. Good prices on Bulova Military UHF quartz ($161) & Surveyor Accutron II ($194). Bertucci titanium, sapphire field watches $40. Also many Wenger, Nixon, Rudiger, etc. Probably some good deals on clothing and gear too.

Men's Watches: Average savings of 56% at Sierra Trading Post


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I couldn't find the watch posters on Massdrop. Link ?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Perdendosi said:


> Not to be snotty here, Doc, but did you just increase the MSRPs of your watches before you added the additional discount you're advertising?


Not exactly.

I had gotten out of the habit of using "MSRP" for anything. I think I stopped last year sometime. The price on the website was just the price, and there was only one number listed, the price.

I added MSRP's back earlier this year, but I haven't touched them since. I'm not crazy about using them, but not using them has created some other challenges behind the scenes, so as a compromise position I decided I'd at least make them more realistic. I'm not playing the "90% off MSRP!" game.

The current 'sale' price is just what used to be 'the' price, except I lowered them for the sale. MSRPs are unchanged. When the sale is over, I'll raise 'the' prices back to where they were, and the MSRPs will remain unchanged.


----------



## os2k (Aug 28, 2008)

Kohl's has a coupon for additional 25% on jewelry and watches - stackable with their current 30%.
Coupon codes are extra25 and turkey30. 
I was able to finally order the Citizen Promaster Diver for a mere $116 + tax!!!

I believe both coupons end tonight. I am sure there are plenty of other deals to be found


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 6038841











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

StogieNinja said:


> Like I need a poster to encourage my drooling over watches I'll never own...
> 
> I still kinda want that speedmaster...


Do it. You only live once.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

sorry here it is

................................/sales/watch-art
www.touchofmodern.com/sales/watch-art


blowfish89 said:


> I couldn't find the watch posters on Massdrop. Link ?


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

os2k said:


> Kohl's has a coupon for additional 25% on jewelry and watches - stackable with their current 30%.
> Coupon codes are extra25 and turkey30.
> I was able to finally order the Citizen Promaster Diver for a mere $116 + tax!!!
> 
> I believe both coupons end tonight. I am sure there are plenty of other deals to be found


The AT-4008-51e comes in at about $235. Great deal. Thanks for the post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

os2k said:


> Kohl's has a coupon for additional 25% on jewelry and watches - stackable with their current 30%.
> Coupon codes are extra25 and turkey30.
> I was able to finally order the Citizen Promaster Diver for a mere $116 + tax!!!
> 
> I believe both coupons end tonight. I am sure there are plenty of other deals to be found


That is a great price for an awesome watch.

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## jm22 (Jan 25, 2014)

The kohl's deals says you need to apply for a kohl's charge card in order to qualify for the discount. Am I missing something?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

os2k said:


> Kohl's has a coupon for additional 25% on jewelry and watches - stackable with their current 30%.
> Coupon codes are extra25 and turkey30.
> I was able to finally order the Citizen Promaster Diver for a mere $116 + tax!!!
> 
> I believe both coupons end tonight. I am sure there are plenty of other deals to be found


Looks like you can get the Citizen Satellite Wave GPS controlled watch for $379.68, which is INSANE. That's like $450 less than Duty Free Island Shop, who can't ever be beat on Citizen watches!

The Turkey30 code only works with a Kohl's card, though. This might be worth getting one!


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

How'd you get it down that low? I could only seem to get it to $470 on the Citizen Wave GPS with the steel bracelet.

Edit: I have a Kohl's charge from a looong time ago and here's how the numbers turned out when I checked my cart:
Add Citizen CC3000-89L to my cart: http://www.kohls.com/product/prd-23...skuId=46483038&cItemId=4866669316&action=edit - Price: $843.75
Coupon code EXTRA25 - Discount: ($210.94)
Coupon code TURKEY30 - Discount: (189.85)
Tax: $26.58
Total: 469.54


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The Turkey30 code only works with a Kohl's card, though. This might be worth getting one!


Bummer
I would have probably bought a watch I did not need though, so better for me. 
That pro master is tempting, but I'm not opening a new CC for that. 
Awesome deal for those who have a kohl card though


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

norsairius said:


> How'd you get it down that low? I could only seem to get it to $470 on the Citizen Wave GPS with the steel bracelet.


I just took $843.75 and subtracted both 30% ($253.13) and 25% ($210.94).

If it doesn't add up to that amount in actuality, I'm not sure why it shouldn't.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I just took $843.75 and subtracted both 30% ($253.13) and 25% ($210.94).
> 
> If it doesn't add up to that amount in actuality, I'm not sure why it shouldn't.


Coupons are applied one at a time. $843.75 - 30% = $590.63. $590.63 - 25% = $442.97 + tax. You also get $80 back in Kohl's Cash though.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

MEzz said:


> sorry here it is
> 
> ................................/sales/watch-art
> www.touchofmodern.com/sales/watch-art


Sale ended


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Seppia said:


> Bummer
> I would have probably bought a watch I did not need though, so better for me.
> That pro master is tempting, but I'm not opening a new CC for that.
> Awesome deal for those who have a kohl card though


If Kohls has other items you might need on occasion, you should consider getting one. Kohls' _frequently _has 30% off with their charge card. And often other coupon codes that will stack.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

os2k said:


> Kohl's has a coupon for additional 25% on jewelry and watches - stackable with their current 30%.
> Coupon codes are extra25 and turkey30.
> I was able to finally order the Citizen Promaster Diver for a mere $116 + tax!!!
> 
> I believe both coupons end tonight. I am sure there are plenty of other deals to be found


That at would put the Casio MDV-106-1A at $27.54 after both discounts.


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Coupons are applied one at a time. $843.75 - 30% = $590.63. $590.63 - 25% = $442.97 + tax. You also get $80 back in Kohl's Cash though.


Yeah, it seems that's how it works out. Makes sense! It's too bad the Kohl's Cash can't be used right away, but I understand why.



WorthTheWrist said:


> I just took $843.75 and subtracted both 30% ($253.13) and 25% ($210.94).
> 
> If it doesn't add up to that amount in actuality, I'm not sure why it shouldn't.


It's a bummer that it doesn't, but it's still a great deal!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Invicta Swiss Automatic Chronograph with Valjioux 7750 for $264 on Amazon Warehouse Deals

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B007HN9JOG/ref=olp_tab_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

MEzz said:


> something a bit different. Not watches, but classic watch posters on massdrop. 23$ per
> View attachment 6039217
> 
> View attachment 6039225
> ...


 I am sorry, but I don't really see the value in these. If I am going to advertise a product they should be paying me.


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 17, 2015)

wadefish said:


> If you have an AMEX card, you might be able to enroll your card in a "$15 off $60 at Amazon" deal, and get $15 off basically any Amazon-sold watch that costs $60 or more (or order 2 x $30 watches  from now to 12/31.
> 
> Eligibility depends on which AMEX card you hold. So YMMV/


Saw a similar deal from Gray and Sons. I have no idea who they are or how reputable, but the offer was $450 off $1500 if I recall. Could be worth checking your Amex account.


----------



## bc4393 (Nov 4, 2015)

Orient Mako's and Ray's on sale again on Amazon. $89.99


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

Amazon is still selling some of the Momentum watches for dirt cheap. I have two- the Baselayer and the Torpedo- but all three of these use similar 44 mm nicely curved cases with 200m WR. Quartz movements with 5 year batteries.

The Steelix for $48, or blue for $44.55: http://www.amazon.com/Momentum-1M-S...qid=1447861760&sr=8-1&keywords=momentum+watch








Or the Baselayer for $44.09: http://www.amazon.com/Momentum-1M-S...qid=1447861760&sr=8-5&keywords=momentum+watch







Or the Torpedo, with a rotating bezel and bigger crown for $59: http://www.amazon.com/Momentum-1M-D...qid=1447861760&sr=8-2&keywords=momentum+watch


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

This BOS His or Hers Black Waterproof Stainless Steel Quartz Wrist Watch for Men Women Couple Watches has a nice discount on amazon


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Not as good as the recent 50% off sale, but Christopher Ward are selling a few Nearly New models Save 30% on Selected Watches - Christopher Ward


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

Touch of Modern is having an Alpina sale. I just snagged this guy for $379.99 (plus $10 shipping) which I almost paid $550 for from Jomashop a few months ago.










................................/sales/alpina-2aa7709c-401e-4893-a3f4-0ca7f02cf666


----------



## BigBoss0311 (Sep 16, 2015)

Is there a link for those?


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

OneRandomGeek said:


> Touch of Modern is having an Alpina sale. I just snagged this guy for $379.99 (plus $10 shipping) which I almost paid $550 for from Jomashop a few months ago.
> 
> ................................/sales/alpina-2aa7709c-401e-4893-a3f4-0ca7f02cf666


Always hesitate on their no return policy, does anyone know if they would make an exception on damage/defective items?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> Not as good as the recent 50% off sale, but Christopher Ward are selling a few Nearly New models Save 30% on Selected Watches - Christopher Ward


The pricing is messed up between the USA and UK sites - the price number is the same in USD or GBP. Either the US site has super low prices now (C9 5 Day small second for USD 906 / GBP 595 for e.g.), or the UK site has higher than normal prices (GBP 906, or GBP 755 non-EU which is USD 1150)..


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

OneRandomGeek said:


> Touch of Modern is having an Alpina sale. I just snagged this guy for $379.99 (plus $10 shipping) which I almost paid $550 for from Jomashop a few months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see it's 319 now, wow, but ships in 3-4 weeks and no return, what if it's defective indeed ??


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

For what it's worth, I just bought the hexa osprey from touch of modern. Also said ships in 3-4 weeks. But I just got a ship notification, about a week or so after the order was placed. 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

thechin said:


> I see it's 319 now, wow, but ships in 3-4 weeks and no return, what if it's defective indeed ??


Yeah, I just saw that price drop too. Emailed them to get my order adjusted. In regards to damaged/defective items, this is from their returns page:

"If your order arrives damaged, please send us a photo of the damage by email to [email protected] within 48 hours of receiving the shipment. If you do not report the damage to us within this 48 hour period, we may not be able to honor your claim."


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

I see that the Hamilton Men's Khaki Field Watch is going for a good price right now
$345.00 for this watch is a very nice price


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

bc4393 said:


> Orient Mako's and Ray's on sale again on Amazon. $89.99


Thanks, just ordered myself a Black Ray. My first Orient and my first diver. Was holding out for a Blumo but decided I couldn't pass up on this deal.


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

Deep Blue 40% off. Use code forty at check out. Sale is for the their regular site and Air Blue site. 
Free Gift with every purchase !! - Home

https://www.airbluewatches.com/shop/


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

StogieNinja said:


> Like I need a poster to encourage my drooling over watches I'll never own...
> 
> I still kinda want that speedmaster...


Well, If you can't afford the wrist version ... :-!

Omega Constellation steel luminous wall clock 008

(ignore constellation word - its a speedy)


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

rgb66rgb said:


> Well, If you can't afford the wrist version ... :-!
> 
> Omega Constellation steel luminous wall clock 008
> 
> (ignore constellation word - its a speedy)


Ok, that's cool... if still more expensive than any of my watches...


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

lechat said:


> Thanks guy for the discount 11/11 !


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

rwe416 said:


> Deep Blue 40% off. Use code forty at check out. Sale is for the their regular site and Air Blue site.
> Free Gift with every purchase !! - Home
> 
> https://www.airbluewatches.com/shop/


Some good deals for Deep Blue fans! Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

rwe416 said:


> Deep Blue 40% off. Use code forty at check out. Sale is for the their regular site and Air Blue site.
> Free Gift with every purchase !! - Home
> 
> https://www.airbluewatches.com/shop/


Master 1000ft water resistant automatic divers for $150 in six different dial colors. NH35 movement, helium release valve, pretty nice-looking.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Expire in ~3 days

Rado Original #R12408653 for *388$* in ashford.com via coupon *AFFORIGINL388*

Did a quick research and noticed that the next best price online is never less than 600$

Potentially, could be even better with a rebate plan.

*LINK HERE*


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Deal could expire in ~3days AFAIK

Edox Les Vauberts AUTOMATIC for *318$ *in ashford.com when using coupon *SDAUTO318*

Next cheapest price is ~516$.. ..Almost 200$ off.

*LINK HERE*










VIDEO OF WATCH:


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Edox, not a typical brand in this thread!


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Mediocre said:


> Edox, not a typical brand in this thread!


I think they are affordable, and that $316 for a swiss made automatic is indeed a bargain. I like this FC ,however, at $375:

Frederique Constant Classics Automatic Mens Watch Model: FC-303MC3P6


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Watchshop in the UK has some Fiyta automatics on sale. And you can take an additional 6% off with coupon code 'OFFER6'

If you buy two, the second one gets marked down 20%. I'm not sure if the 6% coupon code will still apply.

A couple of them look good to me. This straight-up, silvery-white dial dress watch looks great to me and it's 75£, about $116 U.S., with free shipping to U.S. That beats the price at Fine Watches of China -- one of the only other relatively easy places to buy these watches -- by about $40. If I didn't have a Beijing Zungu watch fulfilling the same role in my collection, I think I'd be all over this. Only one left, they say.









This one is growing on me the more I look at it, too. It would be about $140.









SALE Watches - Huge discounts on designer watches - WATCH SHOP.comâ„¢

They are an authorized Fiyta dealer as well, so the watches come with a two-year warranty.

Hmmm... If I get both ... and engage that 20% off on the second watch deal ... think of all the money I'll be ... saving?


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

jlow28 said:


> Some good deals for Deep Blue fans! Nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could have sworn they make autos (sea ram)


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

U$ 13.50 + shipping on 22mm horse straps from REEDSCO.. Link below

http://reedsco.com/product/radhem-asia-crazy-horse-straps-forest-green/


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

There was a deal on a Tissot automatic III from Jet.com last week in which I was able to land the watch for a killer price. Figured I would show it off:
View attachment IMG_20151118_182127263.jpg


Now on a completely different subject I was hoping I could get your help guys. I really want to buy the stainless steel woman's bracelet on clearance over at Christopher Ward since it's really really good quality BUT it's only 11mm band width. I have been looking for woman's watches w/ 11 mm band with but haven't had any luck. Could you guys please give me some possibilities? Under $500 please but the less expensive the better. THANKS!


----------



## Hovercraft (Mar 23, 2014)

Jitzz said:


> U$ 13.50 + shipping on 22mm horse straps from REEDSCO.. Link below
> 
> View attachment 6051938


Showing up as $18.75 for me.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

ebtromba said:


> Could have sworn they make autos (sea ram)


They did. Looks like they sold out and didn't backfill. I'm hoping the 40% works on the whole site and not just the black Friday sales. I need a blue strap and their link mesh.


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

Hovercraft said:


> Showing up as $18.75 for me.


It's actually in Singapore dollars.. It appears on the payment screen. I have realized when I was paying as well


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

Jitzz said:


> It's actually in Singapore dollars.. It appears on the payment screen. I have realized when I was paying as well


I mean $18.75 is Singapore dollar.. U$ conversion approximately will be $13.50


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Jitzz said:


> I mean $18.75 is Singapore dollar.. U$ conversion approximately will be $13.50


Website won't combine shipping on multiple strap order, $42.45 shipping for 5 straps? Nada....


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Amazon's Black Friday sales start Friday:

"Amazon said Wednesday that it will start offering its holiday deals on Nov. 20 -- a full week ahead of Black Friday.
Amazon reveals its Black Friday deals - Nov. 18, 2015


----------



## chenpion (Feb 1, 2013)

Where does it say 22mm?



Jitzz said:


> U$ 13.50 + shipping on 22mm horse straps from REEDSCO.. Link below
> 
> Radhem Asia Crazy Horse Straps - Earth Brown | Men Watches
> 
> View attachment 6051938


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

chenpion said:


> Where does it say 22mm?


I confirmed it by emailing Reed


----------



## Tourbillonare (Mar 31, 2012)

$979 for an in-house FC movement looks like a good deal!















Frederique Constant Maxime Classics Manufacture Mens Watch Model: FC-710MC4H6


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Website won't combine shipping on multiple strap order, $42.45 shipping for 5 straps? Nada....


I am not able to understand your question, I myself have ordered two straps.. I have paid S$43.47 including S$6.07 delivery


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Today only on Amazon. I have this Casio Edifice 503 and like it a lot. It's a steal at this price!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Hovercraft said:


> Showing up as $18.75 for me.


Me too. =/


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

sal4 said:


> Today only on Amazon. I have this Casio Edifice 503 and like it a lot. It's a steal at this price!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was coming here to post this. That's probably the standout bargain, but it's not just that one model. Some nice ProTreks and Edifices in the list as well:

Amazon.com: Deal of the Day: Casio Watches from $44.99 to $129.99: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Yep, pretty sweet deal. Wish they had the blue dial version.



sal4 said:


> Today only on Amazon. I have this Casio Edifice 503 and like it a lot. It's a steal at this price!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> I was coming here to post this. That's probably the standout bargain, but it's not just that one model. Some nice ProTreks and Edifices in the list as well:
> 
> Amazon.com: Deal of the Day: Casio Watches from $44.99 to $129.99: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


The Edifice EMA-100D-1A2VCF for $100 is selling for $182 or more elsewhere.









Is that a moon phase at 4 o'clock? Cool.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

sal4 said:


> Today only on Amazon. I have this Casio Edifice 503 and like it a lot. It's a steal at this price!
> 
> [Image deleted, my post count is too low to include]...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IMHO the best looking of the edifice line. Could not resist at that price. Nice bargain for a beater quartz chrono and a speedmaster homage.


----------



## ShoreFire77 (Apr 27, 2015)

Seiko SRP Monsters on Massdrop potentially down to $175 plus shipping. Haven't had time to look anywhere except Rakuten ($200) to compare prices, but might be a small saving on some of the models:

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-monster

(Non-referral link)

Edit: Looks like some of the models are subject to further discounts - SRP311 (-$12), SRP315K2 (-$8) SRP315 (-$22)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford is doing a Black Friday Sneak Peek sale right now, and it looks like some of the prices are good.

This Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Dual Time caught my eye. $175. I'm wearing the black-dial version today. Quartz, yes, but a great grab-and-go. Absolutely a lot of build quality for that price. It's $250 on Amazon, over $500 on Gemnation.

Sneak Peek watches - page7









The black dial is $194.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

... And another one from that sale that looks fantastic: Hamilton Jazzmaster Seaview day-date automatic, model H37565371, $543.25. That beats the next-closest price by more than $70.

Hamilton H37565731


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> ... And another one from that sale that looks fantastic: Hamilton Jazzmaster Seaview day-date automatic, model H37565371, $543.25. That beats the next-closest price by more than $70.
> 
> Hamilton H37565731
> 
> View attachment 6057778


Some really nice prices on JeanRichard pieces as well.


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

$699.99 for a "true" GMT watch seems a steal! Don't forget to get a 3.5% cash back from ebates.

*Touchofmodern Alpina sale*


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Broken link?


boonh said:


> $699.99 for a "true" GMT watch seems a steal! Don't forget to get a 3.5% cash back from ebates.
> 
> Alpiner 4 GMT // AL550S5AQ6B
> View attachment 6058778


----------



## nosduj (Apr 4, 2013)

Doxa is currently offering 15% off all watches with coupon code doxaget15.


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

The ashford sneak peak is also having a victorinox divemaster 500 automatic orange for U$S 382 which is a superb price for a new one and it would be still be a good price even for a used one. 


Was ready to buy one but they wouldnt use usps to ship it to my country, oh well.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

*Heads up:
*Tissot Men's V-8 Ivory Dial Watch - nice price drop. Sells for $219 while the average price is around $270


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Jitzz said:


> U$ 13.50 + shipping on 22mm horse straps from REEDSCO.. Link below
> 
> http://reedsco.com/product/radhem-asia-crazy-horse-straps-forest-green/
> 
> View attachment 6051938


Ready to pull the trigger on this but does anyone know the strap measurements? I have under 7 inches wrists

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

boonh said:


> $699.99 for a "true" GMT watch seems a steal! Don't forget to get a 3.5% cash back from ebates.
> 
> *Touchofmodern Alpina sale*
> 
> View attachment 6058778


What's up with the 36 hour bezel?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I asked myself the same question. Did a bit o' Googling and found that it's actually for compass measurements (360 degrees).


Maxy said:


> What's up with the 36 hour bezel?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

boonh said:


> $699.99 for a "true" GMT watch seems a steal! Don't forget to get a 3.5% cash back from ebates.
> 
> *Touchofmodern Alpina sale*


Well, crap. How am I going to avoid pulling the trigger on this?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

For what it's worth, the longer I looked at the image of this watch on the ToM site, something just wasn't sitting right with me about it. Then it hit me (which I then confirmed by visiting Alpina's site)....this is an abomination of/with Photoshop! How so you ask? The images of this watch on ToM (on leather and bracelet) both have the FACE of the GMT 4 superimposed on the CASE of the CHRONOGRAPH 4!!! Don't believe it? Check it out yourselves! I'm sure it was somehow an honest mistake, but sheesh!!!


WorthTheWrist said:


> Well, crap. How am I going to avoid pulling the trigger on this?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> For what it's worth, the longer I looked at the image of this watch on the ToM site, something just wasn't sitting right with me about it. Then it hit me (which I then confirmed by visiting Alpina's site)....this is an abomination of/with Photoshop! How so you ask? The images of this watch on ToM (on leather and bracelet) both have the FACE of the GMT 4 superimposed on the CASE of the CHRONOGRAPH 4!!! Don't believe it? Check it out yourselves! I'm sure it was somehow an honest mistake, but sheesh!!!


The problem is, I just went on Google images to get some more looks at and wrist shots of the watch.

It's not helping.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Gemnation has a Frederique Constant Sale. Some notables include the 40.5mm moonphase with manufacture movement and hunter caseback for $1335 after Promo Code (FRED150)

Frederique Constant Classics Moonphase Mens Watch Model: FC-715S4H6

and the Worldtimer with manufacture movement and bracelet for $1149.

Frederique Constant Worldtimer Mens Watch Model: FC-718WM4H6B

These are the lowest prices I've ever seen for these two models. The older 42mm manufacture moonphase on bracelet are $1139, which is also an amazing price.

Frederique Constant Slim Line Moonphase Mens Watch Model: FC-705S4S6B
Frederique Constant Slim Line Moonphase Mens Watch Model: FC-705N4S6B


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

mleok said:


> Gemnation has a Frederique Constant Sale. Some notables include the 40.5mm moonphase with manufacture movement and hunter caseback for $1335 after Promo Code (FRED150)
> 
> Frederique Constant Classics Moonphase Mens Watch Model: FC-715S4H6
> 
> ...


This is pretty nice, too. Love the sporty look of these Healys.






Frederique Constant
Healey
Includes Model Vintage Race CarModel FC-303HS5B6Retail: $1,875.00
*Sale Price: $565.00 
Price After Promo Code (FRED100): $465.00*
You Save: $1,410.00 (75%)BUY NOW >


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Stolen from Slickdeals

Orient Ray with coupon *DEALSWEEK*
http://www.amazon.com/Orient-EM65...00A6U2ER6/

Order Summary

Items:	$89.99
Shipping & handling:	$0.00
20% Off Savings:	-$18.00
Total before tax:	$71.99

Orient Mako (Black) [amazon.com]

Orient Mako (Blue/Red) [amazon.com]

Orient Mako (Orange) [amazon.com]


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Wow, thanks for this. 
I just cancelled the blue mako I ordered at the beginning of the week, that had not shipped yet, and re-ordered it for $72. 
I don't mind waiting a few more days. $72 seems like a pretty good deal to me 



Totoro66 said:


> Stolen from Slickdeals
> 
> Orient Ray with coupon *DEALSWEEK*
> http://www.amazon.com/Orient-EM65...00A6U2ER6/
> ...


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> Stolen from Slickdeals
> 
> Orient Ray with coupon *DEALSWEEK*
> http://www.amazon.com/Orient-EM65...00A6U2ER6/


After googling, I found that this coupon works with a lot of things... Promotion was launched not 2 hours ago [20% off].

Here's the link:

_amazon.com/b/ref=dp_hqptest?node=13155851011 
_
Let the hunt begin


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford is doing a Black Friday Sneak Peek sale right now, and it looks like some of the prices are good.
> 
> This Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Dual Time caught my eye. $175. I'm wearing the black-dial version today. Quartz, yes, but a great grab-and-go. Absolutely a lot of build quality for that price. It's $250 on Amazon, over $500 on Gemnation.
> 
> ...


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

shmaiz3r said:


> After googling, I found that this coupon works with a lot of things... Promotion was launched not 2 hours ago [20% off].
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> ...


Awesome !!! Picked up the black dialed Ray for $77 shipped. Crazy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

those are great prices for the Alpina and Jean Richard watches. For around 700 bucks to get the fit and finish of Fredrique Constant and Girard Perregaux, why even mess around with micros in that price range.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

uyebsk said:


> WorthTheWrist said:
> 
> 
> > Ashford is doing a Black Friday Sneak Peek sale right now, and it looks like some of the prices are good.
> ...


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

uyebsk said:


> Ashford is doing a Black Friday Sneak Peek sale right now, and it looks like some of the prices are good.
> 
> This Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Dual Time caught my eye. $175. I'm wearing the black-dial version today. Quartz, yes, but a great grab-and-go. Absolutely a lot of build quality for that price. It's $250 on Amazon, over $500 on Gemnation.
> 
> ...


Hamilton Aviation on bracelet for *338$*
That's a very handsome price considering it very rarely goes below 450$..

*ashford.com/us/ashford/browse/H76665135.pid








*


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Expires in 12hours~

Android 17 Piece Watch Tool Kit for *20$ *w/ free shipping

Amazon used to sell those for ~35$ a while ago, now it's priced at 45$

Word of advice though, these are *definitely worth the 20$, but not more.* They get the job done, but sometimes they make you feel you have to be more gentle on the tools than on your watch lol.

Amazon reviews are too harsh on those because they paid +35$

*LINK HERE*


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Ingersoll watches is offering 35% off all watches on their site with code FALL35. Not really familiar with this brand, a lot of oversized stuff, but they did have a moon phase in a cushion case that was 42mm I was kind of intrigued by

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## GtrainG (Jun 8, 2015)

Edox Class 1 GMT WorldTimer Watch Model 93005-3-NBUR is currently $663.48 before tax at ashford.com from their sneak peek deals. 
Cheapest is $1326 elsewhere from google shopping search

Sorry can't post links due to lack of posts. But the item can be found on ashford.com through searching the model number.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Expires in 12hours~
> 
> Android 17 Piece Watch Tool Kit for *20$ *w/ free shipping
> 
> ...


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I can't understand why this is always such an issue, if you get the watch, and it's defective, and they will not accept a return, call your credit card issuer and stop payment. Simple as that. If the seller even bothers to contact you it will be to get the watch back, but you have your money. End of story.



OneRandomGeek said:


> Yeah, I just saw that price drop too. Emailed them to get my order adjusted. In regards to damaged/defective items, this is from their returns page:
> 
> "If your order arrives damaged, please send us a photo of the damage by email to [email protected] within 48 hours of receiving the shipment. If you do not report the damage to us within this 48 hour period, we may not be able to honor your claim."


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

boonh said:


> $699.99 for a "true" GMT watch seems a steal! Don't forget to get a 3.5% cash back from ebates.
> 
> *Touchofmodern Alpina sale*
> 
> View attachment 6058778


I have wanted an Alpina for a while but just finished buying a Tissot last week and another watch 2 weeks before that. I do not think I will get away with spending this much after buying all those watches. My girl will kill me! I dont know what to do! lol... =(



WorthTheWrist said:


> Well, crap. How am I going to avoid pulling the trigger on this?


Been going back and forth for almost 3 hours myself...



dumberdrummer said:


> For what it's worth, the longer I looked at the image of this watch on the ToM site, something just wasn't sitting right with me about it. Then it hit me (which I then confirmed by visiting Alpina's site)....this is an abomination of/with Photoshop! How so you ask? The images of this watch on ToM (on leather and bracelet) both have the FACE of the GMT 4 superimposed on the CASE of the CHRONOGRAPH 4!!! Don't believe it? Check it out yourselves! I'm sure it was somehow an honest mistake, but sheesh!!!


I really wanted your quote to help dissuade me from dropping money on this bad boy but the fact is you'll still get a great automatic GMT from Alpina. I actually went back and compared this Alpina Alpiner GMT to the Christopher Ward Trident C60 GMT but they don't have the red bezel w/ white face and steel band any more. The thing that makes things WORSE is since I joined ToM last week they gave me a 10% coupon that expires tomorrow making this watch that much cheaper. Including 3.5% cash back essentially bringing the price of the watch down under $620. I understand that is an outstanding deal but that's still good chunk of money especially now during the holidays. I AM SOOO CONFUSED and I probably shouldn't be getting advice from fellow watch-o-holics. lol.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> I am sorry, but I don't really see the value in these. If I am going to advertise a product they should be paying me.


They wouldn't look too bad on the wall in a man cave, for us watch nuts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> I can't understand why this is always such an issue, if you get the watch, and it's defective, and they will not accept a return, call your credit card issuer and stop payment. Simple as that. If the seller even bothers to contact you it will be to get the watch back, but you have your money. End of story.


Well they can (not that touch of modern will) blame the shipping/carriers and ask that you file a claim via insurance route...suffice to say that it could get messy real quick.


----------



## mango_420 (Mar 2, 2010)

That Alpina is sharp


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

MP83 said:


> Ready to pull the trigger on this but does anyone know the strap measurements? I have under 7 inches wrists
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


I will let you know once I have received mine, most likely next week


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Casio Men's PRG260-1 "Pro-Trek" Watch with Black Band just dropped to its lower price ever on amazon.
Currently sold under $100 while the average price ranges above $150


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Seems like the deal is dead unless you were referring to the Amazon warehouse deal.



iuserman said:


> Casio Men's PRG260-1 "Pro-Trek" Watch with Black Band just dropped to its lower price ever on amazon.
> Currently sold under $100 while the average price ranges above $150
> View attachment 6064922


----------



## alex-w (Sep 4, 2015)

crysman2000 said:


> I actually went back and compared this Alpina Alpiner GMT to the Christopher Ward Trident C60 GMT but they don't have the red bezel w/ white face and steel band any more.


There will be a new shipment of GMT's sometime late december, AFAIK. I've asked for white face and green bezel combo and got that info, probably the same for red/white combo.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

crysman2000 said:


> Seems like the deal is dead unless you were referring to the Amazon warehouse deal.


Sorry, seems like its dead indeed. Price want up by $60. Somebody most have bought it.
I found this one which is a bit more expansive.. it costs $130 but its a still $15 drop in compare to its average price. I think its a good deal
Casio Men's PRG-260-2CR Pro Trek Dark Blue Watch


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

alex-w said:


> There will be a new shipment of GMT's sometime late december, AFAIK. I've asked for white face and green bezel combo and got that info, probably the same for red/white combo.


Wow good to know. I wonder if they will go on sale or sell for MSRP. Also I think I'm leaning towards the Alpina. It's a "real GMT", with a newer Alpina in-house automatic movement for it's GMT 4 line and it might actually be less expensive than the CW w/ this sale. Hmmm....


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

iuserman said:


> Sorry, seems like its dead indeed. Price want up by $60. Somebody most have bought it.
> I found this one which is a bit more expansive.. it costs $130 but its a still $15 drop in compare to its average price. I think its a good deal
> Casio Men's PRG-260-2CR Pro Trek Dark Blue Watch
> View attachment 6065074


It's a nice watch but I feel like if I wait there will be a better deal to be had. Thanks for posting though!


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

I am curious to know if anyone here pulled the trigger on the Alpina GMT (black or white version)?


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Jomadeals has an Alpina Alpiner Automatic (ref. AL-525S4E3) for $575 today.









http://www.jomadeals.com/luxury


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> After googling, I found that this coupon works with a lot of things... Promotion was launched not 2 hours ago [20% off].
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> ...


Thank you for this! I just bought a bunch of watches for Christmas presents!!!! Looks like me waiting till close to the last minute paid off!


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

platinumEX said:


> Jomadeals has an Alpina Alpiner Automatic (ref. AL-525S4E3) for $575 today.
> 
> View attachment 6065578
> 
> ...


I think someone else just got one of these from Joma and it had a 10 instead of a 12 at the top of the dial.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Amazon's starting their "Black Friday Week" today, with some serious lightning deals. No idea on pricing yet, and many of them appear to be Prime-Only (boo.)

That said, the black dial VSA Maverick with the dual-time feature goes on sale at 1030 CST (about 2.5 hours from now) and the VSA Infantry Chrono goes on sale two hours later (1230 CST.) Since Joma (?) just did the white dial version of the Maverick at $175 and the black at $195, I'm hoping Amazon approaches these prices or beats them. This has been a ~$300 watch but has been trending down in price lately, and for <$200 it's a great deal for a very nicely finished quartz diver. I hesitate to guess on the auto-chrono, but it's already $700-ish regularly. Getting it down by ~$100 would make it even more compelling.

There's also a pair of quartz Invicta Pro Divers (40mm size class) going up today as well. Since those are regularly $70, expect some great deals-- hopefully <$50 if you're looking to pick up a quartz Invicta diver for yourself or gifts...

Go forth and check the list. If anybody else has something they want to point out, go for it!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

thomasp said:


> Thank you for this! I just bought a bunch of watches for Christmas presents!!!! Looks like me waiting till close to the last minute paid off!


*Totoro66 *is the one we should thank, but you're welcome haha.

What did you buy? Don't forget to share some photos when the goods arrive.


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> *Totoro66 *is the one we should thank, but you're welcome haha.
> 
> What did you buy? Don't forget to share some photos when the goods arrive.


A Mako for my future FIL, A Ray for a future BIL and a Peugeot Sun and Moon Quartz for my mother.

Thanks Tororo66!!!


----------



## alex-w (Sep 4, 2015)

crysman2000 said:


> Wow good to know. I wonder if they will go on sale or sell for MSRP. Also I think I'm leaning towards the Alpina. It's a "real GMT", with a newer Alpina in-house automatic movement for it's GMT 4 line and it might actually be less expensive than the CW w/ this sale. Hmmm....


I doubt Christopher Ward will start with some serious rebate sell for a new stock. Chr. Ward has a -15% sale going but had I not bought Trident GMT I'd have a lot of trouble deciding between that Alpina and Trident - both look gorgeous and were on my short list.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

A couple of great Amazon lightning deals are going on right now. here are some of my favorites:

*1.* Stuhrling Original Men's 850.02 Aviator Stainless Steel Day and Date Watch. Price: *$54.99,* Average Price: *$91.14*
*2*. Stuhrling Original Men's 877.06 Winchester Automatic Self-Wind Skeleton Black Genuine Leather Strap Watch Price: *$79.99* Average Price: $*104.63*
*3.* REACTOR Men's 72803 Meltdown REACTOR DNA Watch Price: *$99.99 *Average Price: *$240.52

*These are are really nice deals


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

FYI on that Ashford "Black Friday Sneak Peek" sale ... logging in through Fat Wallet adds 6% rebate to your transaction!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

alex-w said:


> I doubt Christopher Ward will start with some serious rebate sell for a new stock. Chr. Ward has a -15% sale going but had I not bought Trident GMT I'd have a lot of trouble deciding between that Alpina and Trident - both look gorgeous and were on my short list.


Couldn't resist that Alpiner GMT at that price. It's on the way.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Edit... double post.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Momentum Orange Atlas, 2 left.... currently $33.75

Amazon.com: Momentum Men's 1M-SP00O6B Atlas Orange Dial Black Cordura Watch: Watches


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Let me make it that much more difficult for you (yes, I'm un bastardo)...if you order through Mr. Rebates vs. ebates, you'll double your cashback to 7%. Glad I could help...and you're welcome, LOL!!!


crysman2000 said:


> I have wanted an Alpina for a while but just finished buying a Tissot last week and another watch 2 weeks before that. I do not think I will get away with spending this much after buying all those watches. My girl will kill me! I dont know what to do! lol... =(
> 
> Been going back and forth for almost 3 hours myself...
> 
> I really wanted your quote to help dissuade me from dropping money on this bad boy but the fact is you'll still get a great automatic GMT from Alpina. I actually went back and compared this Alpina Alpiner GMT to the Christopher Ward Trident C60 GMT but they don't have the red bezel w/ white face and steel band any more. The thing that makes things WORSE is since I joined ToM last week they gave me a 10% coupon that expires tomorrow making this watch that much cheaper. Including 3.5% cash back essentially bringing the price of the watch down under $620. I understand that is an outstanding deal but that's still good chunk of money especially now during the holidays. I AM SOOO CONFUSED and I probably shouldn't be getting advice from fellow watch-o-holics. lol.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Amuthini said:


> those are great prices for the Alpina and Jean Richard watches. For around 700 bucks to get the fit and finish of Fredrique Constant and Girard Perregaux, why even mess around with micros in that price range.


For the fit and finish being awesome, maybe, but QC is definitely not on par with most HK micros....

Read this

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/you-guys-wanna-see-something-crazy-2592866.html



S.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

dumberdrummer said:


> Let me make it that much more difficult for you (yes, I'm un bastardo)...if you order through Mr. Rebates vs. ebates, you'll double your cashback to 7%. Glad I could help...and you're welcome, LOL!!!


oh boy. this put me over the edge. just ordered it....


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

The VSA Maverick dual-time only hit $225. The 20% off coupon didn't apply either. That's still a fairly good price but not mind-blowing. I'm going to pass at this time.

*sigh*


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

And the hits (read: DEALS) just keep on coming! World of Watches through eBates is offering 20% off sitewide on orders over $200 (code EBATESEMAIL20) and 15% off sitewide on orders over $100 (code EBATESEMAIL15); plus 6% cash back!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> The VSA Maverick dual-time only hit $225. The 20% off coupon didn't apply either. That's still a fairly good price but not mind-blowing. I'm going to pass at this time.
> 
> *sigh*


It's $194 at Ashford: Victorinox Swiss Army Classic 241441 Men's Watch


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

Massdrop has the Aevig Valkyr Stainless for $329 if 6 people commit to buying the watch  Comes with the blue firehose strap too.








https://www.massdrop.com/buy/aevig-valkyr-watch


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

*Really Great black Friday preview* deal on Amazon: Luminox Sea Anu 4200 Black Dial Black Nylon Mens Watch 4221.CW
Currently goes only for $290.00. Average price is $360.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

I hate it when you get excited because the mailman has dropped off your mail, but because it's FedEx SmartPost via USPS, the watch doesn't necessarily get delivered by your regular mailman. :-(


----------



## JGordon (Jan 15, 2015)

Amazon has the Fossil CH2984 Haywood Chronograph for $74.25 with free prime shipping. This is about $20 clear of the next lowest price with shipping and about $10 less than I paid for it a couple months ago when I thought I got a smokin' deal. I really like this watch - seems solidly built, 1/5 second central chrono, and very readable. It is a bit big at 45mm square, but fits my 7.75 inch wrists well.


----------



## nursewarren (May 8, 2015)

On Amazon.com the Orient Makos and Rays that were/are 89.99 are eligible for the promo DEALSWEEK (20%) that takes them down to 71.99. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

boonh said:


> $699.99 for a "true" GMT watch seems a steal! Don't forget to get a 3.5% cash back from ebates.
> 
> *Touchofmodern Alpina sale*


Does anyone have any experience with ordering watches from this site? When I search for reviews, I mostly find complaints. A case of "when it is too good to be true' deals? What about warranty?


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

JGordon said:


> Amazon has the Fossil CH2984 Haywood Chronograph for $74.25 with free prime shipping. This is about $20 clear of the next lowest price with shipping and about $10 less than I paid for it a couple months ago when I thought I got a smokin' deal. I really like this watch - seems solidly built, 1/5 second central chrono, and very readable. It is a bit big at 45mm square, but fits my 7.75 inch wrists well.
> 
> View attachment 6067834


This one has been on my watch list for a while. Are the hands and indices lumed?

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> And the hits (read: DEALS) just keep on coming! World of Watches through eBates is offering 20% off sitewide on orders over $200 (code EBATESEMAIL20) and 15% off sitewide on orders over $100 (code EBATESEMAIL15); plus 6% cash back!


I saved so much money on watches I went bankrupt.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

JGordon said:


> Amazon has the Fossil CH2984 Haywood Chronograph for $74.25 with free prime shipping. This is about $20 clear of the next lowest price with shipping and about $10 less than I paid for it a couple months ago when I thought I got a smokin' deal. I really like this watch - seems solidly built, 1/5 second central chrono, and very readable. It is a bit big at 45mm square, but fits my 7.75 inch wrists well.
> 
> View attachment 6067834


These use Seiko Mecaquartz movements.

Been wanting one, but have been hesitant to purchase. This deal is very tempting.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

bananana said:


> Massdrop has the Aevig Valkyr Stainless for $329 if 6 people commit to buying the watch  Comes with the blue firehose strap too.
> 
> View attachment 6067762
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/aevig-valkyr-watch


Too good to turn down. I've been severely tempted by this watch at full price since handling one at the last Dallas GTG, so this was a no-brainer. Merry Christmas to me!

Limited to 60, so get in quickly.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

alex-w said:


> I doubt Christopher Ward will start with some serious rebate sell for a new stock. Chr. Ward has a -15% sale going but had I not bought Trident GMT I'd have a lot of trouble deciding between that Alpina and Trident - both look gorgeous and were on my short list.


This helped me decide to sway towards the Alpina because even if they did offer the GMT in the color combo of my choice, it's unlikely it would be 50% off...



WorthTheWrist said:


> Couldn't resist that Alpiner GMT at that price. It's on the way.


I hate you for making me make up my mind because....



dumberdrummer said:


> Let me make it that much more difficult for you (yes, I'm un bastardo)...if you order through Mr. Rebates vs. ebates, you'll double your cashback to 7%. Glad I could help...and you're welcome, LOL!!!


Seems like the universe wants me to be a single, poor watch-o-holic, lol. Damn you I jumped and bought the white Alpina GMT. With the 7% rebate, the 10% discount from ToM my total came out around $595 for this beast...I just couldn't resist. Thank you....oh and I hate you! =)



Amuthini said:


> oh boy. this put me over the edge. just ordered it....


Yeap ditto! =(


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

Northlander said:


> Does anyone have any experience with ordering watches from this site? When I search for reviews, I mostly find complaints. A case of "when it is too good to be true' deals? What about warranty?


If you're not comfortable ordering from Touch of Modern, someone just brought up a 20% off watches over $200 at world of watches plus 6% cashback. Would make it come out to about $730 going through them. Gemnation also accepted my offer for that price, so i don't think it's a case of too good to be true with all these different options. Touch of Modern is probably sourcing their Alpinas through one of these online retailers anyways.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

iuserman said:


> *Really Great black Friday preview* deal on Amazon: Luminox Sea Anu 4200 Black Dial Black Nylon Mens Watch 4221.CW
> Currently goes only for $290.00. Average price is $360.
> View attachment 6067778


After a bit of research I decided to get this Luminox Watch. Its a big discount, it has all the features I want and it looks great 
Its an expansive watch and a bit above my usual budget but I'm going for it.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't really like Stuhrling, but for $299, this seems like a super hot deal for a Valjioux 7750 chronograph from warehouse deals.

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00H2VRYLI/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## GtrainG (Jun 8, 2015)

Was able to pick up the orient and yesterday they matched the coupon of 20% off of last week's price of $81.99 so got some money back. Swapped out the straps.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> I don't really like Stuhrling, but for $299, this seems like a super hot deal for a Valjioux 7750 chronograph from warehouse deals.
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00H2VRYLI/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


Beautiful watch with a great movement at a stunning price. Very good at Amazon's standards is like new condition just from personal experience. I would have jumped on this had I not bought the Alpina GMT lol.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

GtrainG said:


> Was able to pick up the orient and yesterday they matched the coupon of 20% off of last week's price of $81.99 so got some money back. Swapped out the straps.
> View attachment 6068642


That looks like a Best Buy strap. I thought of that combo, but stainless case with PVD black strap hardware just doesn't seem right.


----------



## GtrainG (Jun 8, 2015)

It is the best buy strap but it is too short.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

For people in the New England area, the Christopher Ward showroom in Nashua, NH is having an event Dec. 4-5. You have to email to RSVP. 15% off all purchases.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

I believe there is a Black Friday amnesty Christopher Ward discount of 15% on all watches. Can't remember code though.


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

dutyfreeislandshop have the Citizen bn0150-61e eco-drive Promaster Marine Divers style 
for US $207.95 (Approximately £135.96) if you buy without box
which is avisable if you are in UK to hopefully avoid upto 30% Import Tax..

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Marine 200m ISO Cert. Divers Watch BN0150-61E | eBay
Citizen BN0150-61E Eco-Drive Promaster Marine 200m ISO Cert. Divers Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com

Gr8 quality for price, check reviews, i'm hoping the ratcheting strap is as good as they say.


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Northlander said:


> Does anyone have any experience with ordering watches from this site? When I search for reviews, I mostly find complaints. A case of "when it is too good to be true' deals? What about warranty?


I bought a watch from them and had no problems at all.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Lightning deal: SO&CO New York Men's 5028.3 Monticello Dual Time Date Brown Leather Band Watch
Current price is only $44.99


----------



## JGordon (Jan 15, 2015)

Bloom said:


> This one has been on my watch list for a while. Are the hands and indices lumed?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


The hands are lumed, and because the absolute surface area of the hands is fairly big the lume is quite bright though it doesn't last as long as on my Seikos. The indices and subdials are not lumed.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

JGordon said:


> The hands are lumed, and because the absolute surface area of the hands is fairly big the lume is quite bright though it doesn't last as long as on my Seikos. The indices and subdials are not lumed.


Thanks J!! So you recommend this model?

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Palmetto State Amory has the Blackhawk Deep Sea Operator Watches for $79.99 + shipping. Looks like these generally run $150 to $200. 
Blackhawk! Deep Sea Operator Watch - 91DW000BK
Blackhawk! Deep Sea Operator Watch - 91DW000SS
The picture for the latter they have appears to be wrong because apparently it is the stainless model based on the model#. Optics Planet and Midway USA says that the movement is Miyota 2415 quartz. Has a screw down crown and says it meets the ICO 6425 water-resistant standard.

Update: here is a video


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

I've been tracking the price of the Wenger Sea Force on rubber and the camel says $106 is the cheapest it's ever been on Amazon.

Wenger Men's 0641.103 Sea Force 3 H Analog Display Swiss Quartz Black Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008FPMFLO/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_cX5twbPHAZKKQ


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

boze said:


> I've been tracking the price of the Wenger Sea Force on rubber and the camel says $106 is the cheapest it's ever been on Amazon.
> 
> Wenger Men's 0641.103 Sea Force 3 H Analog Display Swiss Quartz Black Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008FPMFLO/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_cX5twbPHAZKKQ


Nice! Orange and green versions are $106 as well, and then they have a couple of stainless versions for $116.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Ashford has Edox Men's Les Vauberts automatic for $288 with code SDLES288: http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/e...s+LLC&LinkName=Ashford+Catalog&PubCID=1122587


----------



## JGordon (Jan 15, 2015)

I do, I really like the watch. For under $100 you can't go wrong. It's well-built, has a solid quartz movement, true chrono central hand, and a classic/vintage/automotive chornograph look to it.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

smille76 said:


> For the fit and finish being awesome, maybe, but QC is definitely not on par with most HK micros....
> 
> Read this
> 
> ...


:-d Oh God! That gave me a good long laugh.. Some luck on that guy.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

JGordon said:


> Amazon has the Fossil CH2984 Haywood Chronograph for $74.25 with free prime shipping. This is about $20 clear of the next lowest price with shipping and about $10 less than I paid for it a couple months ago when I thought I got a smokin' deal. I really like this watch - seems solidly built, 1/5 second central chrono, and very readable. It is a bit big at 45mm square, but fits my 7.75 inch wrists well.
> 
> View attachment 6067834


Is it only me, or do other people think this watch would've made 1000% more sales if it were 39mm-41mm ?
Been a long time lusting panda dials. Can't find an affordable brand watch in true classical size.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

shmaiz3r said:


> Is it only me, or do other people think this watch would've made 1000% more sales if it were 39mm-41mm ?
> Been a long time lusting panda dials. Can't find an affordable brand watch in true classical size.


I bet not. 39-41mm obsession seems pretty limited to a certain subset of the already small WIS community.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

killersuzuki said:


> i'm hoping the ratcheting strap is as good as they say.


It's not.. It's actually the reason why my Citizen Excalibur keeps running out of battery every few months. I just hate to wear it.
The reason is the LACK of mirco adjustment holes in the clasp.. And the clasp itself is long, so I wouldn't even dare opening the extension to adjust to my wrist, it'd make the clasp longer and more awkward on the wrist.

It's the only watch that I don't miss in my collection. 
It's getting emotional with the Excalibur because I love it so much, but wearing it is always a discomfort. Just make sure you have a nice fit before deciding on the watch.
Thanks for reading my rant.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

_EDIT: Seems like* Sabadabadoo* beat me to it. Will keep post for pics and reference._

Edox Les Vauberts Automatic for *288$ *in Ashford.com after applying coupon *SDLES288*

It's sold online for no less than 462$ in eBay, Amazon and other shops... That's like _175$ off_ cheapest price.

*LINK HERE*

Some pics and vids I found on google:


















Video:


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Well, that's just great. I missed that one. 



BDC said:


> Momentum Orange Atlas, 2 left.... currently $33.75
> 
> Amazon.com: Momentum Men's 1M-SP00O6B Atlas Orange Dial Black Cordura Watch: Watches


----------



## ronnie aloha (Aug 8, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Website won't combine shipping on multiple strap order, $42.45 shipping for 5 straps? Nada....


Same for me. Ordered 3 and showed S 26.65 shipping.


----------



## durhamcockney (Oct 18, 2015)

bananana said:


> Massdrop has the Aevig Valkyr Stainless for $329 if 6 people commit to buying the watch  Comes with the blue firehose strap too.
> 
> View attachment 6067762
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/aevig-valkyr-watch


I got one. Couldn't resist

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Rocat said:


> Well, that's just great. I missed that one.


If it is any consolation, they still have the Deep 6 Vision blackout watch for $46 after coupon DEALSWEEK.










http://smile.amazon.com/Momentum-1M-DV66B1B-Vision-Stainless-Steel/dp/B00633N69U/


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I've come to the conclusion that this thread is in existence just to make me feel like a Putz on all the deals I have missed. :roll::-d


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Hahaha,

Thanks but no thanks. My Orange Deep 6 is on the Sales forum as I type. The Deep 6 is a great watch, just to big for me to wear comfortably.



Totoro66 said:


> If it is any consolation, they still have the Deep 6 Vision blackout watch for $46 after coupon DEALSWEEK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Hahaha,

Thanks but no thanks. My Orange Deep 6 is on the Sales forum as I type. The Deep 6 is a great watch, just to big for me to wear comfortably.



Totoro66 said:


> If it is any consolation, they still have the Deep 6 Vision blackout watch for $46 after coupon DEALSWEEK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

bananana said:


> Massdrop has the Aevig Valkyr Stainless for $329 if 6 people commit to buying the watch  Comes with the blue firehose strap too.
> 
> View attachment 6067762
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/aevig-valkyr-watch


Was tempted to buy it before I saw that's its only 39mm. For that style of watch 39mm width and 20mm Lug is wrong size IMO.

Stylewise its good watch..


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Maxy said:


> Was tempted to buy it before I saw that's its only 39mm. For that style of watch 39mm width and 20mm Lug is wrong size IMO.
> 
> Stylewise its good watch..


Not exactly. If you want to go with the half case size as lug width ratio "rule", then it would've to be 19.5mm lugs.

The Valkyr is an excellent watch and its size is perfect. The 20mm lugs fits excellent.










Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## G42guy (Aug 22, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Well, that's just great. I missed that one.


Not sure if you were being sarcastic or serious?  But I think I got the last one. 
Looks kinda fun to me and for that price I can gift it to someone if I don't like it!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Sarcasm man, sarcasm. lol

Or as my wife calls it, "My normal behavior" 
I bought the Deep6 because the brand puts out incredible watches for a crazy value when bought right (Amazon sales). I came to the conclusion that big analog watches are not my thing. I like the smaller sizes. The Atlas is a top notch watch I have with full lume dial and upgraded Sapphire crystal on a Hirsch Liberty and that watch is just about perfect.



G42guy said:


> Not sure if you were being sarcastic or serious?  But I think I got the last one.
> Looks kinda fun to me and for that price I can gift it to someone if I don't like it!


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


> Not exactly. If you want to go with the half case size as lug width ratio "rule", then it would've to be 19.5mm lugs.
> 
> The Valkyr is an excellent watch and its size is perfect. The 20mm lugs fits excellent.
> 
> ...


Can I know your wrist size pls?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

6.75"

Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Bulova Military UHF Watch Precisionist movement (smooth second sweeping hand) on Massdrop for $174.99 + Shipping. https://www.massdrop.com/buy/bulova-military-watch

I had bought this watch(possible first) and posted review.. some thoughts about this watch from other users as well. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/got-bulovas-latest-baselworld-2015-release-uhf-1748090.html


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Hublot Masterpiece MP 05 Laferrari 50 Days Power Reserve Men's Watch 905.NX.0001.RX.1704 - MP-05 LaFerrari - Hublot - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

28% off this watch!! What a beauty! Just in time for the upcoming new StarWars movie AND Christmas! Was $402,000, now only $289,440.00!

I bet you could use it to stare down cobras too!

Hublot never ceases to amaze me. I guess F. Scott Fitzgerald was right: "The rich are different from you and me" (and no amount of money can buy good taste either)








almost forgot-- As low as $25447 per month!

and you get a REAL rubber wrist strap--none of that wimpy, dust magnet silicone!


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Robangel said:


> Hublot Masterpiece MP 05 Laferrari 50 Days Power Reserve Men's Watch 905.NX.0001.RX.1704 - MP-05 LaFerrari - Hublot - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> 28% off this watch!! Just in time or the upcoming new StarWars movie AND Christmas! Was $402,000, now only $289,440.00!
> 
> ...


Since this is Affordable forum, you should also mention the finance option offered by Jomashop. It has only $25447/month for 1 year as easy option!


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Maxy--good eye, bud--you beat me to it!


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Robangel said:


> Hublot Masterpiece MP 05 Laferrari 50 Days Power Reserve Men's Watch 905.NX.0001.RX.1704 - MP-05 LaFerrari - Hublot - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> 28% off this watch!! What a beauty! Just in time for the upcoming new StarWars movie AND Christmas! Was $402,000, now only $289,440.00!
> 
> ...


I picked up two. It's kinda a weird design but my brother or dad could get one for Christmas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vexiss (Jun 28, 2012)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I picked up two. It's kinda a weird design but my brother or dad could get one for Christmas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep a gift receipt. I got one of these for my friend and he wasn't too impressed.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Watchshop Japan via Rakuten has a couple of black-dialed Seiko sporty-dressy models I've had my eye on for awhile at better prices than I'm finding anywhere else.

The SARG017 for $295.24








WATCHSHOP | Rakuten Global Market: SEIKO Seiko MECHANICAL mechanical SARG017

And the SARB033 for $276.79









http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/watch-shop/item/10003943/

I don't know how hard they hit you on international shipping -- maybe $15, $20? Even if that, these prices seem good.

I did note another seller on eBay from Japan who has the SARB033 for $295 and free international shipping. So they'd be about the same. Otherwise, this seems to beat everybody on these two models, both of which I'm rather hot for.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Robangel said:


> Hublot Masterpiece MP 05 Laferrari 50 Days Power Reserve Men's Watch 905.NX.0001.RX.1704 - MP-05 LaFerrari - Hublot - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> 28% off this watch!! What a beauty! Just in time for the upcoming new StarWars movie AND Christmas! Was $402,000, now only $289,440.00!
> 
> ...


C'mon. That is ridiculous. You can get an Invicta chronograph for under $6,000 and it keeps time just as well.










What is even better is that you get a plastic impact case for free!!! Match that Hublot!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh, I forgot to mention, the Invicta is more than half off the $13,000 retail price and the impact case has room for three watches!!!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Robangel said:


> Hublot Masterpiece MP 05 Laferrari 50 Days Power Reserve Men's Watch 905.NX.0001.RX.1704 - MP-05 LaFerrari - Hublot - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> 28% off this watch!! What a beauty! Just in time for the upcoming new StarWars movie AND Christmas! Was $402,000, now only $289,440.00!
> 
> ...


Came here for this.
Leaving satisfied...

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## GreazyThumbs (Dec 3, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention, the Invicta is more than half off the $13,000 retail price and the impact case has room for three watches!!!


You mean to tell me I could use it two store two additional Hublot's. SOLD...

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Watchshop Japan via Rakuten has a couple of black-dialed Seiko sporty-dressy models I've had my eye on for awhile at better prices than I'm finding anywhere else.
> 
> The SARG017 for $295.24
> 
> ...


SARB033 price hasn't changed since I got it from seiko3s a year ago [~280$] They quoted 12.5$ shipping to Saudi Arabia and shipped with _full insurance_. That's like a luxury level shipment in here!
We have 3 importance level shipments, their shipment was given to me by the highest level "first priority+insurance+material check+personal signature..etc". I'm pretty sure they paid at least 12$ for shipping only.

On a side note, Shipments are not shipped to door. You get a call and go pick it up from storage center. We're too civilized for door pick ups if you know what I mean.

P.S. Never received high level shipments from any other seller than seiko3s, not even other rakuten shops.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> C'mon. That is ridiculous. You can get an Invicta chronograph for under $6,000 and it keeps time just as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Obi Wan! And to think UNDER $6000? Why I'm SURE the MSRP is at LEAST $6000,000! Stocking stuffers for everyone! 

Besides, who needs a 50 day power reserve like they claim that Hublot has anyway? Why do they think I pay the help? When they're not peeling my grapes, they're winding my watches!

BTW-- I got one of those Invictas my first day at PIMP University...


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

GreazyThumbs said:


> You mean to tell me I could use it two store two additional Hublot's. SOLD...
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Nope.

1 Invicta
1 Hublot
1 Blancpain










The Blancpain is bargain priced at $373,000, which is super low considering only 50 were made.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

uyebsk said:


> Well they can (not that touch of modern will) blame the shipping/carriers and ask that you file a claim via insurance route...suffice to say that it could get messy real quick.


Never happen, they would have to ask to see the damaged box. Now if the box was damaged then you should refuse it but on a straight up defective piece you are covered.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> Nope.
> 
> 1 Invicta
> 1 Hublot
> ...


Geeze Louise!--I can only IMAGINE how much more those watches would cost if they covered all those parts on the dials! That'd be some REAL money!


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

only 40 minutes left for this deal: Alexander Statesman Chieftain Multi-function Chronograph Black Dial Stainless Steel Bracelet Swiss Men's Watch A101B-02
for only $278.99. This watch sells for twice as much.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Seiko 5 SSA172 Spacewalk at Jomashop for $125.84. Beats the lowest recorded price at the camel. 
Seiko Spacewalk Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch SSA172 - Stainless Steel - Seiko - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Seiko 5 SSA172 Spacewalk at Jomashop for $125.84. Beats the lowest recorded price at the camel.
> Seiko Spacewalk Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch SSA172 - Stainless Steel - Seiko - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


$115.12 for first time buyers at jet
https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Mens-...omatic-Watch/1fca415d17a6482195a6428fdf78c3f3
Coupon code 20now


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Frederique Constant Men's FC270SW4P6 Business Time Analog Display Swiss Quartz Black Watch ( Today: $499 , Average: $714.37 )
Not my price range right now but its a wonderful deal.


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

Wenger Sea Force has become very cheap. If you read reviews on here, everyone quotes it in the $200 ballpark. The cheapest is from jet.com for this one:










That's with waiving the free return shipping and putting in the code you get for 20% off if you register a new account.

Link for that one: https://jet.com/product/Wenger-Mens...43mm-0641106/6332c1f83cb84e568d5d803370b3a8e0

If you don't like the blue on it, amazon has their best price ever on the all black version at $116. For comparison, they list it on rubber at $179. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008F...+sea+force&dpPl=1&dpID=51CJv83URGL&ref=plSrch

The orange version is $106 on rubber:http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008F...+sea+force&dpPl=1&dpID=51cAg0c97cL&ref=plSrch

I picked up the first one as a Christmas present for someone who's watches always get trashed since it has a sapphire crystal (and he likes dive watches).


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> And the SARB033 for $276.79
> 
> View attachment 6072986
> 
> ...


Are there Rakuten coupons floating around? This is a good price but I would prefer Amazon at $302 given Rakuten shipping and (I imagine) customs via EMS. And ease of return, of course.

Edit: I see some cash back offers from couponcabin and slickdeals. I'd be interested in something more straightforward.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

corpyr said:


> Wenger Sea Force has become very cheap. If you read reviews on here, everyone quotes it in the $200 ballpark. The cheapest is from jet.com for this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's quite a price jump on the black rubber strap version since boze posted about the Wenger Sea Force prices. It was $106 with Amazon as the seller then, and now it's $179.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up about the Aevig Valkyr on Massdrop. Been eyeing one of those for a while, but this is a great price, especially new.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

corpyr said:


> Wenger Sea Force has become very cheap. If you read reviews on here, everyone quotes it in the $200 ballpark. The cheapest is from jet.com for this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the blue one from Amazon for $72 about a month ago. But, $80-$85 is a good price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctt1760 (Oct 23, 2013)

Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241515 Original Grey Dial and Strap Watch Watch

http://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Swiss-241515-Original-Strap/dp/B006H07XV6/

From WatchesEmporium via Amazon *$79.37 & FREE Shipping. FREE Returns.*


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Another deal stolen from Slickdeals 
Raymond Weil Men's Maestro Automatic Date Watch $499 - Slickdeals.net


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Big price drop on Zodiac ZMX Men's ZO8552 Racer Analog Display Swiss Quartz Black Watch.
Sells currently for $268.32, Average price is over $500


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Good looking, athough the reviews point out that the outer case is plastic so bear that in mind.



ctt1760 said:


> Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241515 Original Grey Dial and Strap Watch Watch
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Swiss-241515-Original-Strap/dp/B006H07XV6/
> 
> From WatchesEmporium via Amazon *$79.37 & FREE Shipping. FREE Returns.*


----------



## pjmaxm (Apr 11, 2008)

hanshananigan said:


> Are there Rakuten coupons floating around? This is a good price but I would prefer Amazon at $302 given Rakuten shipping and (I imagine) customs via EMS. And ease of return, of course.
> 
> Edit: I see some cash back offers from couponcabin and slickdeals. I'd be interested in something more straightforward.


Not sure if this seller is accepting coupons but think there is a 1,000 yen off shipping cost coupon in global Rakuten.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

The Orient Ray Raven is $139.99 at Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A6U2GIS..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1QB2THVP8D8W2ATEWY0K


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

This one looks emm, interesting. Roberto Cavalli Men's Diamond Chronograph Watch R7251616055 with Crocodile Band and Brown Dial
Price currently dropped to $175.00


----------



## tallnthensome (Jul 3, 2015)

Nixon Rover SS for only $63. Lowest price is on Amazon for $125 while the average prices are more than that. You can't beat $63 as Nixon makes decent afordable watches.

Nixon Rover SS Watch at BarneysWarehouse.com


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

iuserman said:


> This one looks emm, interesting. Roberto Cavalli Men's Diamond Chronograph Watch R7251616055 with Crocodile Band and Brown Dial
> Price currently dropped to $175.00
> View attachment 6079474


That really looks familiar. Oh, I've got it, last week the milk spoiled and my kid puked up her lucky charms cereal.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> That's quite a price jump on the black rubber strap version since boze posted about the Wenger Sea Force prices. It was $106 with Amazon as the seller then, and now it's $179.


It's still showing 106$ for me.. Black dial is still 116$ too.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> That really looks familiar. Oh, I've got it, last week the milk spoiled and my kid puked up her lucky charms cereal.


You're a terrible dad!


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> You're a terrible dad!


Ticonderoga = Robert Cavalli?

You never know when the chunky muse of inspiration is going to hurl an idea your way...


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> You're a terrible dad!


Yeah, leaving the milk out overnight might work in the midwest but not such a good idea in Panama.

BTW, EVERY security guard down here is wearing an 18k gold GMT II - how can they afford that? :roll:


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> It's still showing 106$ for me.. Black dial is still 116$ too.


Here I get $179

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008FPMFLO

whereas it was $106 yesterday.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

corpyr said:


> Wenger Sea Force has become very cheap. If you read reviews on here, everyone quotes it in the $200 ballpark. The cheapest is from jet.com for this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought the "Gray" version with metal bracelet for about the same price. The watch is reasonable quality but the bracelet is a disappointment. I returned / exchanged mine for the yellow version with rubber/silicon strap. I generally prefer bracelet but not in this case.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Here I get $179
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008FPMFLO
> 
> whereas it was $106 yesterday.


I see..

I was referring to the one from original comment link, the black dial w/ bracelet:

amazon.com/Wenger-0641-105-Analog-Display-Quartz/dp/B008FPMEZQ


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

tallnthensome said:


> Nixon Rover SS for only $63. Lowest price is on Amazon for $125 while the average prices are more than that. You can't beat $63 as Nixon makes decent afordable watches.
> 
> Nixon Rover SS Watch at BarneysWarehouse.com
> 
> View attachment 6079754


OOS


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

I can't manage to buy anything here lately because I can't keep myself out of f29. :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edcardigan (Jan 11, 2014)

Amazon has the Hamilton Pan-Europ at $744.99 with free shipping.
CamelCamelCamel has that very close to the lowest ever price:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M738546...&ascsubtag=7cf85ddb31f75f1396a96fff3a530866_S


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

edcardigan said:


> Amazon has the Hamilton Pan-Europ at $744.99 with free shipping.
> CamelCamelCamel has that very close to the lowest ever price:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M738546...&ascsubtag=7cf85ddb31f75f1396a96fff3a530866_S


$739.67 at jet
https://jet.com/product/Hamilton-Ti...op-H35405741/8881243f5b5b488c84ef838611f31c3d
No sales tax
Potential $50 off with coupon code


----------



## thofmann (May 28, 2013)

A couple of the Momentum Base-Layer watches can be had on Amazon for $34.29 and $33.25 with free shipping right now. That is an amazing price.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=A1JSZ235HIVP4X


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

hanshananigan said:


> Are there Rakuten coupons floating around? This is a good price but I would prefer Amazon at $302 given Rakuten shipping and (I imagine) customs via EMS. And ease of return, of course.
> 
> Edit: I see some cash back offers from couponcabin and slickdeals. I'd be interested in something more straightforward.


Yep. Check out the global.rakuten.com homepage. There's a 1000 yen coupon code and a 1000 yen off shipping coupon. I ordered from seiko3s and was able to get the discount. Just make sure you email them so they don't forget to give you the shipping discount

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deskwebs (Oct 14, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Orient Esteem Open Heart Dial Watch $82 with code DEALSWEEK.

make sure to grab them before they're gone!


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

(reposted)


----------



## Scorpion 1031 (Jul 4, 2015)

Amazon has the Orient Mako various colors on rubber for $89.99 -20% discount your looking at $71.99 + sales tax a grand total of $77.93! Sale ends on Nov 23. Also, Jet.com has the Invicta Grand Diver 3047 on sale for $79.99 use promo code 20NOW To save an additional 20% for a total of $63.99 or codes SAVE15NOW or 15NOW to save $15 for a total of $64.99 free shipping no sales tax.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

thofmann said:


> A couple of the Momentum Base-Layer watches can be had on Amazon for $34.29 and $33.25 with free shipping right now. That is an amazing price.
> 
> Amazon.com: Momentum Men's 1M-SP76B7B Base Layer Analog Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch: Watches


That price is insane! All reviews online are saying they got it for +70$ and think it was a deal haha. Also you get that nice brushed 22mm ZULU with the watch.
No date kills it for me, though.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Not sure if anyone's mentioned this in the Amazon deals, but they also have a few Laco's with extra 20% off. I got the miyota 861688 pilot for $236 shipped.... these are typically $300+


----------



## tallnthensome (Jul 3, 2015)

There was no way I was passing up this deal at Touch of Modern. This watch is an absolute steal at $969 and the best deal I've seen around this holiday season so far in my opinion. I also expect back 7% cash back from Mr. Rebate. Limited to 400 pieces worldwide. Thanks to the others that found this. I think the deal ends today. Gorgeous piece with fantastic movement, I can't wait to get it.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Congrats on your purchase! I saw that Alpina model but decided on the GMT 4 auto instead since I've been fiending for a GMT complication for a while. Make sure to snap some pics of it on your wrist upon its arrival!


----------



## tallnthensome (Jul 3, 2015)

crysman2000 said:


> Congrats on your purchase! I saw that Alpina model but decided on the GMT 4 auto instead since I've been fiending for a GMT complication for a while. Make sure to snap some pics of it on your wrist upon its arrival!


Congrats on your purchase as well. I had a really hard time deciding on which one I wanted. I liked the thought of the rare GMT movement but I wanted a chrono and the LE "Race for Water" version just kept screaming at me. The AL860 auto movement is good enough for me. All at fantastic prices and I had to choose before time ran out soon. Post your wrist shots as well. Hopefully our deliveries go smooth without complications, no pun intended.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Amazon Lightning deal: Swiss Legend Men's 21848P-GM-104-RB Neptune Force Analog Display Swiss Quartz Grey Watch
Current price: *only $40*


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

iuserman said:


> Amazon Lightning deal: Swiss Legend Men's 21848P-GM-104-RB Neptune Force Analog Display Swiss Quartz Grey Watch
> Current price: *only $40*
> View attachment 6085634


It is neither Swiss, nor legendary.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Here is a super cheap Datejust clone for $23 on Warehouse Deals. The Invicta Angel is 40mm. It is marketed as a woman's watch, but just change the band and your have a men's watch.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00SIWMYZQ/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

At Jet.com coupon code SHOPWITH15 works for 15% off. Nearly all the Jet codes are for first time customers so this might be of use to somebody. I got a Wenger Terragraph for $62.

https://jet.com/product/Wenger-Terragraph-Mens-Watch-0541106/fed7d53a5c04430e9d77a9e856b10de1


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

This is cool for those of us looking to make a purchase from an AD. For those of you not familiar with Topper, they Sponsor two forums, Ball And Grand Seiko.

Topper Jewelers. Authorized Dealers of Omega, Ball, Bremont, Zenith, Glashütte Original, Tacori, Marco Bicego and many more


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

tallnthensome said:


> There was no way I was passing up this deal at Touch of Modern. This watch is an absolute steal at $969 and the best deal I've seen around this holiday season so far in my opinion. I also expect back 7% cash back from Mr. Rebate. Limited to 400 pieces worldwide. Thanks to the others that found this. I think the deal ends today. Gorgeous piece with fantastic movement, I can't wait to get it.
> 
> View attachment 6085090


Congrats on a gorgeous watch. Love the silver and blue contrast. The movement is a modified SW-500 from what I understand so should work well and be easy to service.

Cheers,
NM


----------



## thofmann (May 28, 2013)

The Momentum Steelix with the black stripe strap can be had on Amazon for $39.99.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EU53WAQ/ref=twister_B00EURX2JK?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

boze said:


> At Jet.com coupon code SHOPWITH15 works for 15% off. Nearly all the Jet codes are for first time customers so this might be of use to somebody. I got a Wenger Terragraph for $62.
> 
> https://jet.com/product/Wenger-Terragraph-Mens-Watch-0541106/fed7d53a5c04430e9d77a9e856b10de1


I've always been fascinated with this pattern on the leather strap. Anyone know what's it called?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Distressed or cracked


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> I've always been fascinated with this pattern on the leather strap. Anyone know what's it called?


They just call it distressed, although sometimes distressed leather the cracks look more like lines than dots.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Expires in ~9 hours

Oris Big Crown Complication Automatic Model #582-7627-4364LS for *750$ *from upscaletime.com [never had experience w/ this seller].
I researched a bit and found the next cheapest price to be 900$ from jomashop and 875$ from an unfamiliar seller.

FIXED LINK: upscaletime.com/oris-big-crown-complication-automatic-men-s-watch-582-7627-4364ls.aspx









You can find more real photos *HERE *if you're interested... Also found a decent quality vid of the watch HERE.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Big discount on Victorinox Unisex 241581 "Infantry" Stainless Steel Watch with Beige Leather Band
Currently sells for $130


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Not familiar with this brand, but I think it's worth mentioning due to the huge price drop AND good bang for buck.

Armitron 20/4768SVSV Automatic for *46$ *in Amazon after applying coupon *DEALSWEEK

*Nest cheapest price in other stores is always 80$ or higher.

With 6 votes of 4.5/5 rating and BEST price to date, I think it's worth looking into:









*LINK HERE*









Take note of that backside:


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks for the heads-up. Grabbed one for a holiday gift for my dad-in-law.



shmaiz3r said:


> Not familiar with this brand, but I think it's worth mentioning due to the huge price drop AND good bang for buck.
> 
> Armitron 20/4768SVSV Automatic for *47$ *in Amazon after applying coupon *DEALSWEEK
> 
> ...


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

mannal said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. Grabbed one for a holiday gift for my dad-in-law.


So happy to be of help! Don't forget to share some photos of the movement details "with macro if possible". Very interested to see movement decoration detail/quality at such a price.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

iuserman said:


> Big discount on Victorinox Unisex 241581 "Infantry" Stainless Steel Watch with Beige Leather Band
> Currently sells for $130
> View attachment 6089282


If anyone misses this, Jet.com has it for $160:
https://jet.com/product/detail/6bb46f8511d84aee9282408a37989419?

Combine one of their 20% off coupons, and you can get it for about the same.


----------



## Vexiss (Jun 28, 2012)

tallnthensome said:


> There was no way I was passing up this deal at Touch of Modern. This watch is an absolute steal at $969 and the best deal I've seen around this holiday season so far in my opinion. I also expect back 7% cash back from Mr. Rebate. Limited to 400 pieces worldwide. Thanks to the others that found this. I think the deal ends today. Gorgeous piece with fantastic movement, I can't wait to get it.
> 
> View attachment 6085090


This looks super. I agree with the others: post pics.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I'll make sure to grab a bunch of pic's.



shmaiz3r said:


> So happy to be of help! Don't forget to share some photos of the movement details "with macro if possible". Very interested to see movement decoration detail/quality at such a price.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hamilton H70555523 Khaki Field Automatic listed as a lightning deal at Amazon for tomorrow morning.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Maxy said:


> Bulova Military UHF Watch Precisionist movement (smooth second sweeping hand) on Massdrop for $174.99 + Shipping. https://www.massdrop.com/buy/bulova-military-watch
> 
> I had bought this watch(possible first) and posted review.. some thoughts about this watch from other users as well.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/got-bulovas-latest-baselworld-2015-release-uhf-1748090.html


Just joined that drop. I've been a fan of the precisionist watches for several years, but all of mine are the massive 46 or 48mm versions. It's nice to see them build something in 42mm. It's also got a very uncluttered clean look as well.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Amazon Warehouse Deal - only one in stock at this price, but this is a doozy for $65 LIKE NEW. Automatic 300m diver with solid end links, sapphire crystal and a Miyota movement.










http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B001IZYUXO/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all

Good luck. If the price says $263, it means you were too late.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

OK. Someone just bought the Detomaso that I just posted, so I am assuming it went to one of you guys.

On a different note. There is a Gevril Park for $300 lightning deal, which seems like an okay price.



> Depth and style are represented by the Gevril Park Swiss made limited edition Men's timepiece. The guilloché dial features a date display at 3 o'clock. The dial arrangement is uncluttered and elegant applied with Roman numerals. Strength of character is epitomized by the 39 mm polished stainless steel case and matching link bracelet featuring a screw down crown. The watch is powered by a Swiss-made Ronda 715 Quartz movement and is water resistant to 165 feet. In size, design and construction, the Park watch represents a well-rounded, quality timepiece for daily wear, or to wear in rotation as part of a broader collection.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Orange Mako just dropped in price making it $69 after DEALSWEEK coupon on Amazon.










Cheapest price ever on a Mako?


----------



## falcondrgn (Jun 18, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Amazon Warehouse Deal - only one in stock at this price, but this is a doozy for $65 LIKE NEW. Automatic 300m diver with solid end links, sapphire crystal and a Miyota movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hot deal but missed it thx for posting anyway

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> Hamilton H70555523 Khaki Field Automatic listed as a lightning deal at Amazon for tomorrow morning.
> View attachment 6090394


So what would be a good price? I am thinking $250, but I doubt Amazon will price it that low. Ashford often sells them for around $300, so it would need to be closer to $250 for me to bite.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Here is another great deal. Hirsch Austria Watch band clearance on Amazon for 70% to 80% off.

http://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_pg...sc-rank&keywords=watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1448240595

63 color and size combinations.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

awesome amazon warehouse deal on a dress sthurling 
Stuhrling Original Men's 171B.3315K77 "Classic Cuvette" Stainless Steel and Leather Automatic Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049DTVK4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_ZpMuwb9B3QQY7
$47


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> So what would be a good price? I am thinking $250, but I doubt Amazon will price it that low. Ashford often sells them for around $300, so it would need to be closer to $250 for me to bite.


I don't need this AT ALL. but I'd bite at $250 for a Hamilton.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

halaku said:


> awesome amazon warehouse deal on a dress sthurling
> Stuhrling Original Men's 171B.3315K77 "Classic Cuvette" Stainless Steel and Leather Automatic Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049DTVK4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_ZpMuwb9B3QQY7
> $47


I have the grey version and it's a little big but very very sharp looking watch.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

"63 color and size combinations."....and not a one in 22mm, LOL! Thanks for posting, anyhoo!


Totoro66 said:


> Here is another great deal. Hirsch Austria Watch band clearance on Amazon for 70% to 80% off.
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_pg...sc-rank&keywords=watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1448240595
> 
> 63 color and size combinations.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> "63 color and size combinations."....and not a one in 22mm, LOL! Thanks for posting, anyhoo!


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005X8L9RC


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

*"Re: Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #4

http://cdn3.volusion.com/htlyr.vuqkj/v/vspfiles/photos/CEM65004M-6.jpg?1437045876

Orange Mako just dropped in price making it $69 after DEALSWEEK coupon on Amazon.

Cheapest price ever on a Mako?"
*
I have the orange Ray on stainless. One of my favorites! Believe orange divers are an acquired taste but once you "get it", no turning back.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

BFMAKOUSA for 15% off mako usa. First time I've ever seen them on sale. Rally really tempted

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation's daily deal is the Revue-Thommen Airspeed automatic chronograph, Model 16051.6577, for $749. Valjoux 7750 movement. That beats the next-best price I could find by $300. And don't forget 7% cash back through BeFrugal which takes the price down to an absolutely sick (in a good way) $696.57!

Revue Thommen Air speed Mens Watch Model: 16051.6577


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I must have missed that one and/or it was sold out at the "deal" price...because it's now showing up at the not-quite-a-deal price of $35.95 (not that I would have bought it in that color at ANY price...blecchhh!).


taike said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005X8L9RC


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks for the link--I just ordered a couple.


Totoro66 said:


> Here is another great deal. Hirsch Austria Watch band clearance on Amazon for 70% to 80% off.
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_pg...sc-rank&keywords=watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1448240595
> 
> 63 color and size combinations.


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

Cel4145, totoro66 and others, how/where do you find the listings for Amazon lightning deals and warehouse deals? And where can I go to find other deals/coupons/codes for other watch sites? Thanks very much, Dave


----------



## ÜberUhr (Nov 30, 2011)

Totoro66 said:


> Here is another great deal. Hirsch Austria Watch band clearance on Amazon for 70% to 80% off.
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_pg...sc-rank&keywords=watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1448240595
> 
> 63 color and size combinations.


What size you make this ? 110.5x69.5mm

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

glassmandave said:


> Cel4145, totoro66 and others, how/where do you find the listings for Amazon lightning deals and warehouse deals? And where can I go to find other deals/coupons/codes for other watch sites? Thanks very much, Dave


Lightning deals are under Today's Deals at the site or the app.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

A few weeks ago, the Victorinox 241586 Infantry automatic watch with sapphire crystal dropped to around $225 on Amazon. It's now gone back up a bit, but I noticed that Jet.com has it for $248:
https://jet.com/product/Swiss-Army-...Watch-241586/155e898a2a1543a58c43fad6e1ebf4fa

Combine that with one of their 15% or 20% off coupons, and that beats the previous Amazon deal by getting it down to around $200. Here is a picture of mine:


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Timex T2P452DH Intelligent Quartz 3-GMT for $89.99 "fulfilled by" Amazon (sold by two different dealers, so no sales tax for most buyers in USA). Thanks to HiramRanger for the photograph.

http://www.amazon.com/Timex-T2P452DH-Intelligent-Stainless-Leather/dp/B00LW3QPU8


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

That's a real tempting deal.

What was the experience buying from Jet? I hear mixed reviews from people who bought from them.



cel4145 said:


> A few weeks ago, the Victorinox 241586 Infantry automatic watch with sapphire crystal dropped to around $225 on Amazon. It's now gone back up a bit, but I noticed that Jet.com has it for $248:
> https://jet.com/product/Swiss-Army-...Watch-241586/155e898a2a1543a58c43fad6e1ebf4fa
> 
> Combine that with one of their 15% or 20% off coupons, and that beats the previous Amazon deal by getting it down to around $200. Here is a picture of mine:
> ...


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

itsreallydarren said:


> That's a real tempting deal.
> 
> What was the experience buying from Jet? I hear mixed reviews from people who bought from them.


i bought a hamilton khaki mech from jet a couple weeks ago . 
smooth transaction , the watch is nice too , no issues .


----------



## Agent_719 (Sep 13, 2015)

Purchased a Bulova watch from Jet.com 1.5Hr ago with their discount code.

Order was out of sudden cancelled by them 30min ago and their customer service did not give me a reason.

Went to see their facebook and saw numerous complains. Will avoid them in future


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

Agent_719 said:


> Purchased a Bulova watch from Jet.com 1.5Hr ago with their discount code.
> 
> Order was out of sudden cancelled by them 30min ago and their customer service did not give me a reason.
> 
> Went to see their facebook and saw numerous complains. Will avoid them in future


I have placed numerous orders with jet.com and never had any problems. Remember that most listings are vendors on the website. If something is cancelled it would be out of their control.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Amazon lightning deal on Lucien Piccard Men's LP-40052M-02S Trevi Analog Display Mechanical Hand Wind Black Watch
I really like this watch. Currently sells for $95


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

$365 for the Hamilton Lightning Deal and almost sold out already. Wow. People really don't know how to shop. That is not a great price. The Ferregamo that is $900 has been sold previously for a fraction of that price.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Sold out in 5 mins?



Totoro66 said:


> $365 for the Hamilton Lightning Deal and almost sold out already. Wow. People really don't know how to shop. That is not a great price. The Ferregamo that is $900 has been sold previously for a fraction of that price.


----------



## falcondrgn (Jun 18, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> $365 for the Hamilton Lightning Deal and almost sold out already. Wow. People really don't know how to shop. That is not a great price. The Ferregamo that is $900 has been sold previously for a fraction of that price.


I agree, $365 is not a deal at all. Gonna pass on this. What was the previous deal on it? I think it was better than $365


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> $365 for the Hamilton Lightning Deal and almost sold out already. Wow. People really don't know how to shop. That is not a great price. The Ferregamo that is $900 has been sold previously for a fraction of that price.


Not only that, but for me there was about $20 in taxes for a grand total of about $385. Fail.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

8928OB Pro Diver - $78.89 -

Amazon.com: Invicta Men's 8928OB Pro Diver 23k Gold-Plated and Stainless Steel Two-Tone Automatic Watch: Invicta: Watches


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

itsreallydarren said:


> That's a real tempting deal.
> 
> What was the experience buying from Jet? I hear mixed reviews from people who bought from them.


My Victorinox Infantry came from Amazon, but I have bought other watches from Jet.com and have not had any problems. Go to checkout, and you can see the vendor that will be supplying your watch.


----------



## jharm (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## coolremo (Nov 23, 2015)

*SKX009 new **for $174.99 **- is this a good deal?*

$179.99 at Jomashop, and extra $5 off with code XCLSV5 = *$179.99 shipped. *I can't link cause I'm a new user.

This is the best price I've seen for a new one with Jubilee bracelet. Thoughts?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've said it before and will say it again: 9 times out of 10, Amazon deals are not that great. 

I understand that people have other reasons for wanting to buy through them.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

coolremo said:


> *SKX009 new **for $174.99 **- is this a good deal?*
> 
> $179.99 at Jomashop, and extra $5 off with code XCLSV5 = *$179.99 shipped. *I can't link cause I'm a new user.
> 
> This is the best price I've seen for a new one with Jubilee bracelet. Thoughts?


No, they for sure go under $150 if you're patient.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

ebtromba said:


> Not only that, but for me there was about $20 in taxes for a grand total of about $385. Fail.


Amazon customers don't know how to get deals. Ashford will have this under $300 for sure this week or next.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

mannal said:


> 8928OB Pro Diver - $78.89 -
> 
> Amazon.com: Invicta Men's 8928OB Pro Diver 23k Gold-Plated and Stainless Steel Two-Tone Automatic Watch: Invicta: Watches


I posted the same one for $43 earlier this year, albeit open box. Jet had new ones under $50.


----------



## falcondrgn (Jun 18, 2013)

Not sure if this is exactly the same one you're looking for but this seller is below $150 with free shipping as well.

Amazon.com: Seiko import Black SKX009KD men's SEIKO watches reimportation overseas model: Watches



Bosman said:


> No, they for sure go under $150 if you're patient.





coolremo said:


> *SKX009 new **for $174.99 **- is this a good deal?*
> 
> $179.99 at Jomashop, and extra $5 off with code XCLSV5 = *$179.99 shipped. *I can't link cause I'm a new user.
> 
> This is the best price I've seen for a new one with Jubilee bracelet. Thoughts?


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

black friday deal week on creationwatches - 10% with *BFSALEWEEK on 100 wtaches selection *


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

$74, lowest ever according to camelcamelcamel

http://www.amazon.com/Invicta-19272...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00UTEDBEO


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

coolremo said:


> *SKX009 new **for $174.99 **- is this a good deal?*
> 
> $179.99 at Jomashop, and extra $5 off with code XCLSV5 = *$179.99 shipped. *I can't link cause I'm a new user.
> 
> This is the best price I've seen for a new one with Jubilee bracelet. Thoughts?


Jet.com's price:
https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Mens-...Watch-SKX175/2a394c91430944a9be03f43c53c5d180

Apply code 20NOW for new members to get 20% off, bringing it down below $170.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Jacobs Time is having a flash sale on Wenger watches:
Wenger Watches | Luxury Watches | JacobTime.com

Since they are a vendor for Jet.com, many of the watches are there. While at a bit higher price on jet.com, using 20NOW or SHOPWITH15 brings most down lower than Jacobs Time flash sale prices. For instance,

Wenger Terragraph Mens Watch 01.0541.119 $79 with 15% off, $67.










Wenger Men's Swiss Sea Force Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch 43mm 0641.106 $111, with 15% off $94








If this is your first time buying from jet.com, use 20NOW for 20% off.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

My speedy pro homage just arrived. Not a bad way to spend 38 bucks. 








Thanks Amazon and your crazy @$$ pricing.

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> My speedy pro homage just arrived. Not a bad way to spend 38 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT? HOW?!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> WHAT? HOW?!











They had it for 44.99 plus 20% off. It was on this evil evil thread.

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Lowest price ever on Seiko Men's SND583 Chronograph Watch
Currently the price is $80, lowest price before that was $96 in july.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Not really an affordable but a good price on the Speedy Pro (311.33.42.30.01.001) at Costco now for $3,399. Price is on par with other GM dealers but with Costco's unparalleled CS.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Deal of the Day at Gemnation -$939

Oris Aquis Date Mens Watch Model: 733.7653.4259.RS1


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

This handsome Alpina Startimer Pilot Chrono goes on Amazon Lighting Deal tomorrow morning at 10:45 eastern. Not sure what the deal will be but still...

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H81DPPQ/ref=gbps_tit_s-3_4782_acbf4ec1


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> They had it for 44.99 plus 20% off. It was on this evil evil thread.
> 
> Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


Gah. Just my luck. I debated all day Friday pulling the trigger at $79 or whatever it was and decided to wait.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Maratac Mid Pilot for $199 - nice to see it dip below $200. Tempted myself but 39mm may be too small for my 8" wrist. 
http://www.countycomm.com/whatsnew.html. countycomm.com if my attempted link doesn't work. Not my pic









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Deal of the Day at Gemnation -$939
> 
> Oris Aquis Date Mens Watch Model: 733.7653.4259.RS1


Oh, my. That's sharp.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

First pictures from a Watchuseek member are in for the new Deep Blue Master 1000M that ends up being $149 + shipping after coupon code "forty" as part of their Black Friday sale:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/any-...-automatic-owners-2594538-5.html#post22693138

Heck of a dive watch for that price. They are selling out fast. I dare say for the price, this is a better buy than the SKX007/SKX009 (blasphemy, I KNOW).

MASTER 1000M AUTOMATIC - DIVER
316L Stainless Steel Case

44mm width, 51mm Lug to Lug, 15mm thick

1000FT/330M Water resistant

Screw down crown and Case back

Stainless Steel -120 Click unidirectional Bezel with

Caliber Seiko NH 35 Automatic Movement

21,600 VPH 24 Jewels with Date

Sapphire Crystal, AR coated - Scratch resistant

Superluminova Hour markers and hands

Helium Release valve 10 o'clock position

22mm Custom Design Soft Silicon Strap


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I love mine and I have to say with the small bezel it wears bigger than it is, looks just right on my 7.25 wrist but 8 may be a stretch. Try it, if you don't like it you can always get your money back selling it here once the sale ends....



whywhysee said:


> Maratac Mid Pilot for $199 - nice to see it dip below $200. Tempted myself but 39mm may be too small for my 8" wrist.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> ]


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Dang, I picked one up when it was on Massdrop a month ago for $240. This is a heck of a deal and another lesson in a long line of "I should have waited".

EDIT*

The Large Pilot is also on sale for $219.
http://www.countycomm.com/maratacpilotlarge.html



whywhysee said:


> Maratac Mid Pilot for $199 - nice to see it dip below $200. Tempted myself but 39mm may be too small for my 8" wrist.
> CountyComm - What's New Cage: (4QK35) Preppers & EDC Gear. countycomm.com if my attempted link doesn't work. Not my pic
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

boze said:


> This handsome Alpina Startimer Pilot Chrono goes on Amazon Lighting Deal tomorrow morning at 10:45 eastern. Not sure what the deal will be but still...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H81DPPQ/ref=gbps_tit_s-3_4782_acbf4ec1


Cannot look at another Alpina deal without the regret of missing this one from TOM the other day for $962


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

uyebsk said:


> Cannot look at another Alpina deal without the regret of missing this one from TOM the other day for $962


Yowza, that's gorgeous.


----------



## ÜberUhr (Nov 30, 2011)

Where would you compare the quality of CC Mid Pilot watch to ? 


Von meinem iPod gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## tallnthensome (Jul 3, 2015)

uyebsk said:


> Cannot look at another Alpina deal without the regret of missing this one from TOM the other day for $962


I got my order in. No way in the world was I passing up on that watch! I would have regreted it as well so I understand. Limited to 400 pieces world wide. I can't wait to get it. Sale expired at noon PST today. Bloomingdales carries it and they want $3495 for it.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

That Alpina is gorgeous. I've really changed my opinion of them lately. But why does it have a GMT chapter ring? Is it a 24-hr watch plus a chrono?


----------



## tallnthensome (Jul 3, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> That Alpina is gorgeous. I've really changed my opinion of them lately. But why does it have a GMT chapter ring? Is it a 24-hr watch plus a chrono?


I think the 24 hour ring or "twin time" is for tracking time zones. The outer ring you add a zero to each numeral totaling 360 to use as a compass with the sun/time.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

tallnthensome said:


> I got my order in. No way in the world was I passing up on that watch! I would have regreted it as well so I understand. Limited to 400 pieces world wide. I can't wait to get it. Sale expired at noon PST today. Bloomingdales carries it and they want $3495 for it.


Just wondering does TOM usually give out factory warranties on their watches?


----------



## tallnthensome (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm guessing not and I hope to never have the need to. It was a risk I was willing to take. They say " If they are unwilling to honor their product warranty, contact us within the manufacturer's warranty period and we will coordinate the product exchange or repair on your behalf."


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

I really regret not jumping on the Alpina GMT. It was sold out on bracelet by the time I made up my mind. Made an offer of $650 to gemnation, that was not accepted. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> I've always been fascinated with this pattern on the leather strap. Anyone know what's it called?


Here ... Bomber Jacket Leather Watch Band Strap


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

edit: nevermind, egenazia is spamming all over the forum. So much for etiquette for a future watch company manager.
So, yeah.. I take my words back. There's nothing 'dressy' in bright green/bright pink branding on the face of the watch.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

egenazia said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> This is my first post, but I have been a consumer of the thread for a bit now. A friend of mine and I started a watch company recently becau...


Seriously? Dude, not cool.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Seriously? Dude, not cool.


EDIT: Yep.


----------



## Le Vin (Jul 5, 2011)

His posting history looks like a bot. If he isn't, this is a terrible and unintelligent way to market their product.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Double post.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

*HELSON* offering 10% discount from today. I cant say its a bargain but sure better then full retail price.

Just ordered blue Shark Diver 40 as my New Year gift. Cant wait.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Invicta 8926 on Amazon for $56.99... unfortunately it is the scalloped bezel, and not the coin edge, but still at under $60.00, it's a great bang for the buck deal.










http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006AAS4M...&ascsubtag=4a032e08afdb8d5c276849a04294b9d1_S

The deal is on for another 20 hours or so.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

Seiko 5 SNK809 is the deal of the day on Amazon today:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002SSUQFG...UTF8&colid=DBKSTSLNC2EC&coliid=I12EV6QXWCRNN6

$42!


----------



## LivingTheDream (May 28, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> First pictures from a Watchuseek member are in for the new Deep Blue Master 1000M that ends up being $149 + shipping after coupon code "forty" as part of their Black Friday sale:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/any-...-automatic-owners-2594538-5.html#post22693138


trying real hard to not spring for this sale. Nice price, but like most of us, I really don't need another. I'm about 50/50 right now.


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

LivingTheDream said:


> trying real hard to not spring for this sale. Nice price, but like most of us, I really don't need another. I'm about 50/50 right now.


Ugh.... yeah... $150 is a STEAL considering the watch you get which is why I'm personally having issues resisting too. I think the main thing that's stopping me is the lack of a bracelet option for the Master 1000M. 44mm is also admittedly pretty big for my wrist, but it's on the upper end of what I could potentially pull off.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Wondering if they'll come out with a bracelet later like they did with the Sea Ram. Hard to pass up for that price.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

LifeTrekker said:


> Invicta 8926 on Amazon for $56.99... unfortunately it is the scalloped bezel, and not the coin edge, but still at under $60.00, it's a great bang for the buck deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are doing mods, you can get the coin edge bezel version for $65 here:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PS5IQ4Y/










Different dial, but you would change that anyway.


----------



## LivingTheDream (May 28, 2015)

norsairius said:


> Ugh.... yeah... $150 is a STEAL considering the watch you get which is why I'm personally having issues resisting too. I think the main thing that's stopping me is the lack of a bracelet option for the Master 1000M. 44mm is also admittedly pretty big for my wrist, but it's on the upper end of what I could potentially pull off.


The 44 mm doesn't bother me as much as the L2L eclipses 50mm. Still on the fence about this.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Still looking for deals on straps this week. Did I miss them or just not announced yet? I'm getting a blue silicone and a link mesh at Deep Blue, but I'd like a couple new leather straps as well. 
I haven't ordered the Deep Blue stuff yet because I'm afraid I'll order a watch while I'm there. LOL


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> If you are doing mods, you can get the coin edge bezel version for $65 here:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PS5IQ4Y/
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect pair for this outfit


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Is the Montblanc dress watch a good deal for $765 on Amazon daily deal?


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> If you are doing mods, you can get the coin edge bezel version for $65 here:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PS5IQ4Y/
> 
> 
> ...


Darn... and I already pulled the trigger on a couple of the scalloped edge versions.

I am doing mods, and have figured out how to get the bezels off of the scalloped edge version, but it is a bit of a pain in comparison to the ease of the coin edge version. Maybe I'll have to order a couple of these too.

Just curious, does anyone know of any Amazon discount codes that would work today?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Wondering if they'll come out with a bracelet later like they did with the Sea Ram. Hard to pass up for that price.


I emailed them and asked about a bracelet, but never did hear back.



ChiefWahoo said:


> Still looking for deals on straps this week. Did I miss them or just not announced yet? I'm getting a blue silicone and a link mesh at Deep Blue, but I'd like a couple new leather straps as well.
> I haven't ordered the Deep Blue stuff yet because I'm afraid I'll order a watch while I'm there. LOL


So what you are saying is that you'll soon be ordering a new Deep Blue watch, but you are currently fooling yourself that you won't


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> I emailed them and asked about a bracelet, but never did hear back.


If Deep Blue offered a bracelet on the Master 1000M or were committed to offering one, I probably would have ordered one already. Keep us posted if you get a response! I'm curious! I may try emailing them too.

I realize that buying a replacement bracelet is an option, but I prefer to have one where the endlinks fit well with the case.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

I don't think these have been mentioned yet. Massdrop has drops for the Davosa Classic ($500) and the Ken Wang Bauhaus ($295).


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

norsairius said:


> If Deep Blue offered a bracelet on the Master 1000M or were committed to offering one, I probably would have ordered one already. Keep us posted if you get a response! I'm curious! I may try emailing them too.
> 
> I realize that buying a replacement bracelet is an option, but I prefer to have one where the endlinks fit well with the case.


I did the same and got an email from Sam that said a bracelet was "in production".

I could not pass up this deal. Mine came in yesterday and it is very well done looks and feels like a much more expensive watch. I think these are a deal at the $300 price point and a gimmie at $150.

I'm seriously debating ordering a 2nd before they are all gone.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

CMA22inc said:


> I did the same and got an email from Sam that said a bracelet was "in production".
> 
> I could not pass up this deal. Mine came in yesterday and it is very well done looks and feels like a much more expensive watch. I think these are a deal at the $300 price point and a gimmie at $150.
> 
> I'm seriously debating ordering a 2nd before they are all gone.


Add pictures to the discussion thread for this model: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/any-deep-blue-master-1000m-automatic-owners-2594538-8.html. :-!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Panerai & Breitling Watch Bands, Watch Straps & Buckles | Panatime 35% off order



ChiefWahoo said:


> Still looking for deals on straps this week. Did I miss them or just not announced yet? I'm getting a blue silicone and a link mesh at Deep Blue, but I'd like a couple new leather straps as well.
> I haven't ordered the Deep Blue stuff yet because I'm afraid I'll order a watch while I'm there. LOL


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

CMA22inc said:


> I did the same and got an email from Sam that said a bracelet was "in production".
> 
> I could not pass up this deal. Mine came in yesterday and it is very well done looks and feels like a much more expensive watch. I think these are a deal at the $300 price point and a gimmie at $150.
> 
> I'm seriously debating ordering a 2nd before they are all gone.


Thanks for the info!









For those of you who recognize the movie and what he's saying, allow me to explain:
That wall of fire is my wife's wrath coming my way if I buy this watch. What he's saying is what'll be running through my head when said wrath comes my way... though possibly more profane, haha.

If that bracelet is indeed in production, then it almost seems stupid to not snag this deal right now and get the bracelet later. As someone else mentioned though, the 50mm L2L might be a bit large, especially when I consider my relatively small wrist. I may yet be saved from myself!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Okay.. so I ordered another Invicta 16131 while they were on sale this morning. 

You guys are such enablers. (Not that I needed that much of a push.)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

Bump for this because there was a software glitch cancelling the referred site URL.

Just in case someone's in the market: a Jiusko tourbillon, like the one I very happily own, on right now at TouchofModern for $99 less than Amazon's sale price. Other Jiusko models on at good prices as well, but that's a pretty nice price for a solidly built Chinese tourbillon. My photo...

View attachment 6084434


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

mannal said:


> Panerai & Breitling Watch Bands, Watch Straps & Buckles | Panatime 35% off order


When I clicked on the link it just takes me to the main website. Is there a code or is the 35% just applied at the end?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tinpusher said:


> When I clicked on the link it just takes me to the main website. Is there a code or is the 35% just applied at the end?


Code cyber15


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Another strap deal;
NATO Strap Co.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Stolen from slickdeals. Hamilton regulator for under $500
Hamilton Men's Jazzmaster Regulator Automatic Watch $499 - Slickdeals.net


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> I don't think these have been mentioned yet. Massdrop has drops for the Davosa Classic ($500) and the Ken Wang Bauhaus ($295).
> 
> View attachment 6108914


man. that wang looks great.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

FYI...









Edit: Yea... what Mannal said.


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Cincy Strap Works, run by a forum member, has 25% off all his nato straps. Has great reviews too.

Code BF25


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

The Panatime deal is pretty sweet (and NSC, too).

I have two straps coming from Panatime, a Hadley-Roma Cordura and Alligator grain. They came to $76 and change and came down to $49 and change after the code.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Amazon Lightning Deal: Invicta Men's 0555 Russian Diver Collection Black Rubber Watch
Really nice deal: $65


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomashop has a nice deal on a couple of Baume & Mercier automatic models. Either the Classima black dial or the silver dial with rose gold hands and indices for $599 with coupon code 'BF-BMM100'

That's almost $110 less than Ashford's Black Friday sale price on the black-dialed watch, and is more than $300 lower than at other sites. On the silver-dial model, it's $209 better than the next-best price I could find.

Baume and Mercier Classima Executives Black Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch 10098 - Classima Executives - Baume & Mercier - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

Baume and Mercier Classima Silver Dial Brown Leather Men's Watch 10181 - Classima Executives - Baume & Mercier - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Thank you for the panatime deal. I discovered them the other day with their nice selection of XL straps, but was scared off by the prices. With a 35% discount, they are reasonable!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Cincystrapworks sale. 
25% off, code is BF25, now through 11/29


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

iuserman said:


> Amazon Lightning Deal: Invicta Men's 0555 Russian Diver Collection Black Rubber Watch
> Really nice deal: $65
> View attachment 6110626


I'll pass on this one I guess..even if I'd save 830$.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

iuserman said:


> Amazon Lightning Deal: Invicta Men's 0555 Russian Diver Collection Black Rubber Watch
> Really nice deal: $65
> View attachment 6110626


And another submarine sinks to the depths somewhere in the world's oceans.

ETA: I really don't get their design philosophy. It's not even that bad of a watch until you hit the crown. It's as though they got done with the sign and said, "Awe *****, we'll sell way too many of those like this. Let's quadruple the size of the crown to make sure we don't make more money than we need to." "Great idea, Jim, really the tops."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

I just rec'd new Orient Black Ray with strap from the Amazon specials...net $72 (plus tax for me). I'm not fond of the Orient strap and was fortunate to have a 22mm shark mesh bracelet on hand that I was planning on using on another watch project. Put it on the Orient Black Ray and don't believe I will ever take it off. Something about it just works...gives the watch a nice "pop", if I may say so. I have a couple of other Orient divers so had considered seeking out the stock bracelet which is decent quality but I think I've found the winning combination.


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

mannal said:


> Another strap deal;
> NATO Strap Co.


Thanks, 
Just ordered the wus and bond staps. Had a $3 coupon from PayPal sitting around as well, so I ended up paying $17 total.

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

And yet ANOTHER strap deal....Christopher Ward has posted a (very) few 20mm and 22mm leather straps for $30 USD (probably cheaper through the European site) under the Clearance tab. I picked up the C8 strap last time 'round at $30 for my C11 Makira Pro and it's a winner! Mens Straps Clearance


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

TOM has Formex AT480 for $219.99, possibly lower with discount and rebate


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> So happy to be of help! Don't forget to share some photos of the movement details "with macro if possible". Very interested to see movement decoration detail/quality at such a price.


Here are a few pic's from the AMZN Armitron deal:


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Warehouse Deal on CCCP Automatic Watches for $38




*CCCP Men's CP-7020-03 Heritage Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Brown Watch*


__

_*CCCP Men's CP-7019-05 Heritage Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Red Watch*

_


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Stuhrling Unoriginal Aviation Watches $59 look so much like AVI-8

http://www.amazon.com/Stuhrling-Original-699-01-Aviator-Quartz/dp/B00PLLBWC8/


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

That's a good deal... The white face with blue dial is a Soviet-ish Cocktail time. (Only its movement is Soviet.)


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

mannal said:


> Here are a few pic's from the AMZN Armitron deal:


Looks charming! I don't know why but I think it's very befitting of a gift. Something of novelty. Thanks for delivering.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> Stuhrling Unoriginal Aviation Watches $59 look so much like AVI-8
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Stuhrling-Original-699-01-Aviator-Quartz/dp/B00PLLBWC8/


Surely you're not implying that AVI-8 is original. Both of them bought it from an ODM catalog with the Epson vertical date movement.


----------



## love1981 (Jan 27, 2013)

For the UK folk....Seiko SKX007K1 £103.99 - with this coupon code; AWSP5 it's yours for £98.99!!!

https://www.eglobalcentral.co.uk/#/product/11834

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Deal expires in 29th --
Got this in my deals newsfeed:

Movado 0606203 QUARTZ can be had for *204$ *in Newegg when applying coupon *VCOBF15*
[sold via Ashford I think]

Next cheapest price is 300$ in JomaShop.

*LINK HERE*

Some photo I found online:


----------



## ÜberUhr (Nov 30, 2011)

Eterna Men's 8310.41.44.1175 Soleure Stainless steel Automatic WatchLighting Deal on Amazon - only 40mins left
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002LZUDIQ..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0JPP970Z2KNBW4MSW03V


----------



## tallnthensome (Jul 3, 2015)

smille76 said:


> I'll pass on this one I guess..even if I'd save 830$.


Like that Invicta and most others, I wouldn't buy that watch if the cost were $0.00 and all I had to do was pay shipping charges. I would still pass.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm fairly confident they were both harvested at the same mushroom farm in China!



Totoro66 said:


> Stuhrling Unoriginal Aviation Watches $59 look so much like AVI-8
> 
> Amazon.com: Stuhrling Original Men's 699.01 Aviator Quartz Day and Date Black Watch: Watches


----------



## CaliNawlins (May 24, 2015)

*SEIKO SNK803 SNK805 SNK809 and SNK807 for $42 at AMZN*









From Amazon USA. Really good deal.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jomashop has a nice deal on a couple of Baume & Mercier automatic models. Either the Classima black dial or the silver dial with rose gold hands and indices for $599 with coupon code 'BF-BMM100'
> 
> That's almost $110 less than Ashford's Black Friday sale price on the black-dialed watch, and is more than $300 lower than at other sites. On the silver-dial model, it's $209 better than the next-best price I could find.
> 
> ...


Nice however, both links go to quartz B&M watches. Perhaps i'm doing something wrong here but...


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

*Re: SEIKO SNK803 SNK805 SNK809 and SNK807 for $42 at AMZN*



CaliNawlins said:


> View attachment 6113770
> 
> 
> From Amazon USA. Really good deal.


Last I checked the blue and ivory were the only colors left at that price

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

It was actually a better deal at Gemnation's Eterna sale that wrapped up last week (I think it may have been $660 there, but no tax and 7% back from BeFrugal). Still a really decent price, though!


ÜberUhr said:


> Eterna Men's 8310.41.44.1175 Soleure Stainless steel Automatic WatchLighting Deal on Amazon - only 40mins left
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002LZUDIQ..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0JPP970Z2KNBW4MSW03V
> 
> View attachment 6113386


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> Stuhrling Unoriginal Aviation Watches $59 look so much like AVI-8
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Stuhrling-Original-699-01-Aviator-Quartz/dp/B00PLLBWC8/


Was gonna post this as well. I have one of these and the AVI-8 it is copying. Personally, the finishing is of equal quality for the most part. The thing I actually like better about the Stuhrling is it offers great lume while the AVI-8 has absolutely zero.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This may be considered blasphemy among WIS, but here goes ... Best Buy's Black Friday sale, which is already going, is offering $50 off the Apple Watch Sport and $100 off the stainless steel Apple Watch, dropping entry-level prices to $299 and $449, and that's $50+ better than other places I am seeing. Coupon codes are 'AWSPORTDEAL' and 'AWDEAL' respectively.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchp...=y&usc=All+Categories&ks=960&keys=keys&rdct=n


----------



## CaliNawlins (May 24, 2015)

*Re: SEIKO SNK803 SNK805 SNK809 and SNK807 for $42 at AMZN*



jdanefrantz said:


> Last I checked the blue and ivory were the only colors left at that price
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Amazon's website appears to be buggy. It's showing the $42 price for the SNKs on the sale page, but the products don't reflect that price nor does adding it to a shopping cart.

Hopefully a chat with customer service can clear it up for any buyers. Sorry they aren't selling it properly.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: SEIKO SNK803 SNK805 SNK809 and SNK807 for $42 at AMZN*



jdanefrantz said:


> Last I checked the blue and ivory were the only colors left at that price
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk












The ivory is still worth it.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thrax said:


> Surely you're not implying that AVI-8 is original. Both of them bought it from an ODM catalog with the Epson vertical date movement.


No, just poking fun at the brand's name.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

tallnthensome said:


> Like that Invicta and most others, I wouldn't buy that watch if the cost were $0.00 and all I had to do was pay shipping charges. I would still pass.


Well, if you come across any deals like that, let me know and I will gladly take them off your hands.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> And yet ANOTHER strap deal....Christopher Ward has posted a (very) few 20mm and 22mm leather straps for $30 USD (probably cheaper through the European site) under the Clearance tab. I picked up the C8 strap last time 'round at $30 for my C11 Makira Pro and it's a winner! Mens Straps Clearance


Those are great straps. The c70 straps fit the skx007/009 perfectly. 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lightning Deal on a Concord Automatic Chronograph for around $1,700 - starts in less than an hour.

Concord C2 Automatic Chronogrph Men's Black Rubber Strap Swiss Made Watch 0320191


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

We had a thread about this already... Stuhrling, AVI-8 and Invicta appear to all buy (at least) dials from the same Chinese OEM. Note the cases and hands are slightly different, but they probably all have the same movement.

Infantry... the ultra low end brand-- *does* appear to be ripping off one or more of these guys with their own copycat design.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Close, but no cigar, LOL!



Totoro66 said:


> Lightning Deal on a Concord Automatic Chronograph for around $1,700 - starts in less than an hour.
> 
> Concord C2 Automatic Chronogrph Men's Black Rubber Strap Swiss Made Watch 0320191


----------



## chenpion (Feb 1, 2013)

How is the quality of Christopher Ward straps compared to, say, the Panatime straps for around the same price?



dumberdrummer said:


> And yet ANOTHER strap deal....Christopher Ward has posted a (very) few 20mm and 22mm leather straps for $30 USD (probably cheaper through the European site) under the Clearance tab. I picked up the C8 strap last time 'round at $30 for my C11 Makira Pro and it's a winner! Mens Straps Clearance


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)

chenpion said:


> How is the quality of Christopher Ward straps compared to, say, the Panatime straps for around the same price?


In the case of the Toro Bravo rally style straps, they are better than panatime, IMHO. These are exceptional and $30 is a steal if you're in the market for that style of strap.

David


----------



## GreazyThumbs (Dec 3, 2009)

cairoanan said:


> Those are great straps. The c70 straps fit the skx007/009 perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would a 20mm strap work on a 21mm lug or would that look bad?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## chenpion (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm very tempted, and I don't even have a watch with 22mm lugs. I'm in trouble...



DCP said:


> In the case of the Toro Bravo rally style straps, they are better than panatime, IMHO. These are exceptional and $30 is a steal if you're in the market for that style of strap.
> 
> David


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

DCP said:


> In the case of the Toro Bravo rally style straps, they are better than panatime, IMHO. These are exceptional and $30 is a steal if you're in the market for that style of strap.
> 
> David


Ordered one. Hopefully they will fit my 8.25" wrist. It's either destined for the skx007 or the new seiko presage, the strap may just dress it down a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ELCID86 (Jun 27, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Those are great straps. The c70 straps fit the skx007/009 perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just ordered one!

Thumbs, iPhone, TaT.


----------



## particleman (Nov 1, 2006)

Anyone know of any deals on decent watchmaker tools and or supplies?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

GreazyThumbs said:


> Would a 20mm strap work on a 21mm lug or would that look bad?
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


There will be a slight gap. But sometimes if the strap is a smidge over 20mm and the lugs a tiny bit under 21mm, for ex, it wouldn't be overtly obvious. The example below is my VSA chrono with 23mm lugs on the 22mm CW C70 strap:


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

*Re: SEIKO SNK803 SNK805 SNK809 and SNK807 for $42 at AMZN*



jdanefrantz said:


> Last I checked the blue and ivory were the only colors left at that price
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


I have the ivory/beige dial and it looks lovely on any brown leather.. But once I installed my brushed buckle it became ridiculously magnificent.

Photo belongs to username: Gizmo!


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

chenpion said:


> How is the quality of Christopher Ward straps compared to, say, the Panatime straps for around the same price?


I think they can easily charge $30 for the butterfly clasp alone, and in this case you get the strap for free


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

*Re: SEIKO SNK803 SNK805 SNK809 and SNK807 for $42 at AMZN*

Not a deal really, but worth mentioning to whoever wants a high-end strap for less than 50$.. This woman makes top 10/10 straps for less than $35
It takes a long time for delivery "took a month for my custom leather strap" but once you see the strap and touch the leather, you forget all about the delay.
Word of advice though, don't get the "Pre V" buckle unless your watch case is HEAVY.

Got this tip from some rolex forum.. Those guys probably don't want us low-dogs to know about this, but I think she deserves more business "Hopefully she won't crank the prices!"

Some photos of her work from her website:
martuleather.com/selfies.html

Her eBay:
ebay.com/usr/amtd84


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: SEIKO SNK803 SNK805 SNK809 and SNK807 for $42 at AMZN*



shmaiz3r said:


> Not a deal really, but worth mentioning to whoever wants a high-end strap for less than 50$.. This woman makes top 10/10 straps for less than $35
> It takes a long time for delivery "took a month for my custom leather strap" but once you see the strap and touch the leather, you forget all about the delay.
> Word of advice though, don't get the "Pre V" buckle unless your watch case is HEAVY.
> 
> ...


Wow, nice looking straps!! I may have to treat myself to one for the JR I received last week.

Thanks!


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Not sure if these were posted yet. 

Deep Blue has a Black Friday sale going on right now. Enter code "forty" for 40% off. I ordered a Master 1000. Came to $160 shipped.

Panatime has 35% off til Dec 01 and Natostrapco has 40% off using "cyber15" coupon code.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: SEIKO SNK803 SNK805 SNK809 and SNK807 for $42 at AMZN*



shmaiz3r said:


> Not a deal really, but worth mentioning to whoever wants a high-end strap for less than 50$.. This woman makes top 10/10 straps for less than $35
> It takes a long time for delivery "took a month for my custom leather strap" but once you see the strap and touch the leather, you forget all about the delay.
> Word of advice though, don't get the "Pre V" buckle unless your watch case is HEAVY.
> 
> ...


I do agree that the quality of the product is very good in terms of feel and workmanship. But my one experience with her work is that the color that I ordered based off of the pictures on her website and eBay page do not look anything like the colour strap that I received.

I even looked at the straps on three different devices to account for monitor specifications that would change the color rendition of the page I was looking at.

To her credit she has offered a couple of options to try and make it right for me. But personally I just wish I would have gotten the straps I thought I was ordering.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: SEIKO SNK803 SNK805 SNK809 and SNK807 for $42 at AMZN*

It looks like Amazon currently has "cash back" deals in their watch department. eBates and Fat Wallet are both showing 5.5 percent cash back. BeFrugal tops them at 8.5 percent cash back.

Amazon Cash Back (Up to 10%), Coupons & Deals - BeFrugal

Amazon Coupons, Amazon Promo Codes & Cash Back - 2015 | Ebates

Amazon Coupons- Save with a Amazon Promo Code


----------



## helmetless stig (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: SEIKO SNK803 SNK805 SNK809 and SNK807 for $42 at AMZN*

If anyone sees a sporty/dressy watch >$40, let me know. Visual aid:


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Esslinger appears to be having some Black Friday sales. I've only ordered from them once (about $4.00 worth of bezel gaskets for a Seiko Monster, but they were cheap, quick to ship and exactly what I ordered...so a very good overall experience!): Esslinger Watch and Jewelry Supplies

Also, GroupOn (believe it or not!) has a couple of Amazon-ish watch tool kits in the $10-$13 range. I've actually purchased similar kits and they've been fine for basic needs like removing/adding bracelet links, removing case backs, changing straps, etc.



particleman said:


> Anyone know of any deals on decent watchmaker tools and or supplies?


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

This Hamilton Khaki Field just went live on Amazon Lightning Deals for $560..

Hamilton Men's HML-H70575733 Khaki Field Black Dial Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003XQF5GM/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_yetvwb2KF0C79


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

*Re: SEIKO SNK803 SNK805 SNK809 and SNK807 for $42 at AMZN*

A rebate site I'd never heard of before, Extrabux.com, is offering 8% rebates for Ashford. Combined with their Black Friday Sneak Peek sale, it makes for some sweet deals.

This Hamilton Jazzmaster Seaview (that I can't stop looking at) becomes $499.79:









And this JeanRichard Terrascope with that amazing, marbly dial goes to $765.44:


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Not a fan of Martu either, messed up the lug width on the first strap and on the second strap, the color washed off (to a paper napkin) when the strap got wet accidentally (it was ostrich leg). Also pretty cheap feeling in general, okay for the price I guess. Great post-order customer service though.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Not a fan of Martu either, messed up the lug width on the first strap and on the second strap, the color washed off (to a paper napkin) when the strap got wet accidentally (it was ostrich leg). Also pretty cheap feeling in general, okay for the price I guess. Great post-order customer service though.


Interesting. I only have one strap from them and it's been great. A favorite. But small sample.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> Interesting. I only have one strap from them and it's been great. A favorite. But small sample.


As I said, she does not get every order perfect, but she is happy to make it right if something goes wrong and that is what matters. She refunded me for the first strap (which had one side 22mm and other side 20mm lugs), and the issue with the second strap was much later and sort of my mistake when I got it wet.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

cairoanan said:


> There will be a slight gap. But sometimes if the strap is a smidge over 20mm and the lugs a tiny bit under 21mm, for ex, it wouldn't be overtly obvious. The example below is my VSA chrono with 23mm lugs on the 22mm CW C70 strap:
> View attachment 6115514


That's what I'm going to order for my Mach 6! Sweet!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

For anyone who can stomach it, here is a warehouse deal for $10

August Steiner Men's AS8115SSB Stainless Steel Multifunction Watch With Mesh Bracelet


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

*Re: SEIKO SNK803 SNK805 SNK809 and SNK807 for $42 at AMZN*



valuewatchguy said:


> I do agree that the quality of the product is very good in terms of feel and workmanship. But my one experience with her work is that the color that I ordered based off of the pictures on her website and eBay page do not look anything like the colour strap that I received.
> 
> I even looked at the straps on three different devices to account for monitor specifications that would change the color rendition of the page I was looking at.
> 
> ...


Can you show us which one you got, so I can compare it with the ones on the site, I really like one brown color but now you got me hesitated.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Here is a really good deal for those Invicta fans out there (I know there is at least one of you). Skeleton Automatic with impact case for $26 on Warehouse Deals

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: SEIKO SNK803 SNK805 SNK809 and SNK807 for $42 at AMZN*



shmaiz3r said:


> Not a deal really, but worth mentioning to whoever wants a high-end strap for less than 50$.. This woman makes top 10/10 straps for less than $35
> It takes a long time for delivery "took a month for my custom leather strap" but once you see the strap and touch the leather, you forget all about the delay.
> Word of advice though, don't get the "Pre V" buckle unless your watch case is HEAVY.
> 
> ...


I'm regular customer with martu straps and vouch for the awesome quality!


----------



## Word Of Madness (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: SEIKO SNK803 SNK805 SNK809 and SNK807 for $42 at AMZN*

I'm look to snag a couple of new straps. Which strap retailers usually run good Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales? Looking to get the ones I want lined up in advance so I can just hit the buy button if the discount is good enough. By the time I farted around on Natostrapco looking at the different options, the two NATOs I wanted were out, and a leather one I was tossing up was gone as well.

Speaking of straps, has anyone had any experience with the ones from Buran01? They've got the Eulit perlons that are well regarded, and I'd may as well buy other stuff there since their prices seem reasonable. But they can be super-cheap and it's still not worth buying if the quality is rubbish.


----------



## deleonj (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: SEIKO SNK803 SNK805 SNK809 and SNK807 for $42 at AMZN*

Saw this on slickdeals - Zenith El Primero 03-2067-405-51-R514 Men's Watch

zenith el primero selling fro $3.5 k with the promo code *AFFPRIME3495*


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

brandon\ said:


> The Panatime deal is pretty sweet (and NSC, too).
> 
> I have two straps coming from Panatime, a Hadley-Roma Cordura and Alligator grain. They came to $76 and change and came down to $49 and change after the code.


Can't seem to find that deal?? Code? ☺

-whoa-


----------



## Word Of Madness (Nov 26, 2013)

35% off with "cyber15" IIRC.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: SEIKO SNK803 SNK805 SNK809 and SNK807 for $42 at AMZN*



helmetless stig said:


> If anyone sees a sporty/dressy watch >$40, let me know. Visual aid:
> View attachment 6116122


>$40?

Sure...this one which coincidently I have for sale 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: SEIKO SNK803 SNK805 SNK809 and SNK807 for $42 at AMZN*

Victorinox Dive Master 500 Automatic for 387$ on Ashford....it is the all Orange version, but the ETA 2892 movement alone is almost the price of this watch.

22 mm lugs, so any black rubber strap will tone down the color a bit!!

S.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: SEIKO SNK803 SNK805 SNK809 and SNK807 for $42 at AMZN*



cpl said:


> >$40?
> 
> Sure...this one which coincidently I have for sale
> 
> ...


This Amazon Lightning Deal should also qualify.












​
​

A Lange & Sohne

*A. Lange & Sohne Saxonia Men's White Gold Automatic Watch 380.026*

[HR][/HR]
List Price:$27,000.00

With Deal:$18,395.00 & FREE ShippingYou Save:$8,605.00 (32%)


----------



## os2k (Aug 28, 2008)

Last night received the Citizen Promaster Diver from the Kohl's deal. Since I was tracking this watch from the day it was introduced, I was worried I was going to be disappointed. However, this watch is just amazing in person. The fit and finish are top notch, the lums are better than any other watch I own (which doesn't really say much about my watch collection). Size, weight and strap feel are all great! Hopefully some of you got in on this deal as well.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

os2k said:


> Last night received the Citizen Promaster Diver from the Kohl's deal. Since I was tracking this watch from the day it was introduced, I was worried I was going to be disappointed. However, this watch is just amazing in person. The fit and finish are top notch, the lums are better than any other watch I own (which doesn't really say much about my watch collection). Size, weight and strap feel are all great! Hopefully some of you got in on this deal as well.
> 
> View attachment 6119482


Probably the best Citizen ever made. Enjoy it!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: SEIKO SNK803 SNK805 SNK809 and SNK807 for $42 at AMZN*



cpl said:


> >$40?
> 
> Sure...this one which coincidently I have for sale
> 
> ...


SOLD!
$40 in BitCents via PayBud is on it's way to you now.
Deliver ASAP please to 40 Dolla Place, Jokesville, 404040, Nigeria.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

os2k said:


> Last night received the Citizen Promaster Diver from the Kohl's deal. Since I was tracking this watch from the day it was introduced, I was worried I was going to be disappointed. However, this watch is just amazing in person. The fit and finish are top notch, the lums are better than any other watch I own (which doesn't really say much about my watch collection). Size, weight and strap feel are all great! Hopefully some of you got in on this deal as well.
> 
> View attachment 6119482


Congrats on the watch! I really like that the lume on this is BLUE! I think it's awesome too that this watch meets ISO certification requirements too.

I'm looking to pick one of these up soon. I missed the Kohl's deal, but I'm hoping for a decent Black Friday/Cyber Monday deal. In the meantime, I'm on the lookout for metal bracelets (ideally with endlinks that will sit flush with the case) or other waterproof straps since I actually plan on swimming with this watch. StrapsCo has a couple Carbon Fiber straps that look interesting: http://strapsco.com/product/blue-carbon-fiber-watch-band/ (I'm looking at blue or brown for this watch). Do you have any suggestions or plans for a replacement strap since you've picked it up?


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

particleman said:


> Anyone know of any deals on decent watchmaker tools and or supplies?


I post this question before, as I notice utopia sells some stuff on the cheap - although I've never ordered from them before.
Let me know if you have some feedback on their quality!


----------



## G42guy (Aug 22, 2015)

os2k said:


> Last night received the Citizen Promaster Diver from the Kohl's deal. Since I was tracking this watch from the day it was introduced, I was worried I was going to be disappointed. However, this watch is just amazing in person. The fit and finish are top notch, the lums are better than any other watch I own (which doesn't really say much about my watch collection). Size, weight and strap feel are all great! Hopefully some of you got in on this deal as well.
> 
> View attachment 6119482


What is the best deal on this watch right now? I think Jomashop is still at $149.99. Is that the deal to go for?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: SEIKO SNK803 SNK805 SNK809 and SNK807 for $42 at AMZN*

Double post


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: SEIKO SNK803 SNK805 SNK809 and SNK807 for $42 at AMZN*



thechin said:


> Can you show us which one you got, so I can compare it with the ones on the site, I really like one brown color but now you got me hesitated.


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=22095410

This was a post I previously made describing the same problem on a different thread

The only thing I will add to that post is that I have since removed the strap from the watch because I just don't like the color of it. 
Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

G42guy said:


> What is the best deal on this watch right now? I think Jomashop is still at $149.99. Is that the deal to go for?


Either that or jet.com with a coupon code: https://jet.com/product/Citizen-Men...tz-Blue-Watc/10715dad37ae498abd0de37c32a320f8
Code 20NOW should get you 20% off if it's your first purchase there. There may be other codes too, which a quick Google search should find.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Man, I knew Mass drop was dangerous. As well as the Alpinist (now $309) they've also got the Seiko SNZ for $115 ( https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-snzh-watch ) and the Monster for $175 ( https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-monster)

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Brickbats and Adiabats (Sep 15, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> Man, I knew Mass drop was dangerous.


You have no idea. I want to run screaming at them saying TAKE MY MONEY.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Brickbats and Adiabats said:


> You have no idea. I want to run screaming at them saying TAKE MY MONEY.


I feel like I deserve a reward for just getting the Aevig Valkyr. If I didn't have another diver incoming I'd find it difficult to resist the SNZ.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## os2k (Aug 28, 2008)

norsairius said:


> Congrats on the watch! I really like that the lume on this is BLUE! I think it's awesome too that this watch meets ISO certification requirements too.
> 
> I'm looking to pick one of these up soon. I missed the Kohl's deal, but I'm hoping for a decent Black Friday/Cyber Monday deal. In the meantime, I'm on the lookout for metal bracelets (ideally with endlinks that will sit flush with the case) or other waterproof straps since I actually plan on swimming with this watch. StrapsCo has a couple Carbon Fiber straps that look interesting: http://strapsco.com/product/blue-carbon-fiber-watch-band/ (I'm looking at blue or brown for this watch). Do you have any suggestions or plans for a replacement strap since you've picked it up?


Thanks!
Of course I am planning on getting alternative straps for it  . I do like to original blue one, and probably will stick with it for a while, but I have my eyes on some flat shark mesh or maybe a blue/white/orange nato.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

What I'm hoping to see for Seiko is the Sumo or the SUNxxx Prospex Kinetic GMT.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

os2k said:


> Last night received the Citizen Promaster Diver from the Kohl's deal. Since I was tracking this watch from the day it was introduced, I was worried I was going to be disappointed. However, this watch is just amazing in person. The fit and finish are top notch, the lums are better than any other watch I own (which doesn't really say much about my watch collection). Size, weight and strap feel are all great! Hopefully some of you got in on this deal as well.
> 
> View attachment 6119482


What a great looking watch. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Borealis watches on sale around 15-16% off. Might be picking up the Scout Sniper at $250 if I don't order anything else this week. I'm hoping for something good from G.Gerlach or Dagaz

Borealis sale link...

Borealis Watch Company | Diver Watches


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mitchjrj said:


> What I'm hoping to see for Seiko is the Sumo or the SUNxxx Prospex Kinetic GMT.


The Sumo was just there a few weeks ago. I would like to see something a little bit higher end maybe like a Shogun or a grand cocktail.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Amazon GV2 by Gevril luck 7 with roulette spinning caseback for $496


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> The Sumo was just there a few weeks ago. I would like to see something a little bit higher end maybe like a Shogun or a grand cocktail.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Do you recall what the price was? I'm not on MD but if compelling for watches like this I'll have to start paying more attention.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

*Re: SEIKO SNK803 SNK805 SNK809 and SNK807 for $42 at AMZN*



valuewatchguy said:


> Leather strap on a Diver...got any? - Page 311
> 
> This was a post I previously made describing the same problem on a different thread
> 
> ...


Thank you, I see the difference in color quite well too


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: SEIKO SNK803 SNK805 SNK809 and SNK807 for $42 at AMZN*

Anyone shops at Evine live before? some ridiculously low prices on Forits and other brands as well
Seems legit by BBB rating very tempting indeed


----------



## GtrainG (Jun 8, 2015)

Edox pick up


----------



## jm22 (Jan 25, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> Do you recall what the price was? I'm not on MD but if compelling for watches like this I'll have to start paying more attention.


$345 plus shipping, which is around $7


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Down to $67 on Amazon after coupon


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Tissot T055.410.11.047.00 PRC 200 Quartz Blue Dial bracelet $188 before discount codes at Jet.com
https://jet.com/product/Tissot-PRC-...554101104700/1befa1d85e6e4c758b7364734e78a465









Discount codes 20NOW (20% off) for new members, SHOPWITH15 (15% off) existing members.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Casio Men's EFA119BK-1AV Ana-Digi Edifice Stainless Steel Watch on amazon lightning deals for $40


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

GtrainG said:


> Edox pick up
> View attachment 6119922


That's nice....


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Link? Price? Come on now! This thread is about posting bargains for others to be able to take advantage of, not WRUW today! But nice watch, nonetheless!



GtrainG said:


> Edox pick up
> View attachment 6119922


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: SEIKO SNK803 SNK805 SNK809 and SNK807 for $42 at AMZN*

Totally legit site. I've made several watch purchases from them. They used to be ShopNBC.com prior to changing their name to Evine. Customer Service was top notch, too. On the couple of instances where I wanted to return my watches, they gladly did so with no questions asked and full refund.

BTW, I received an email from them yesterday for 15% off your purchase (through 12/1) with code "15OFFGIFT". You're welcome!



uyebsk said:


> Anyone shops at Evine live before? some ridiculously low prices on Forits and other brands as well
> Seems legit by BBB rating very tempting indeed


----------



## GtrainG (Jun 8, 2015)

GtrainG said:


> Edox Class 1 GMT WorldTimer Watch Model 93005-3-NBUR is currently $663.48 before tax at ashford.com from their sneak peek deals.
> Cheapest is $1326 elsewhere from google shopping search
> 
> Sorry can't post links due to lack of posts. But the item can be found on ashford.com through searching the model number.
> ...





dumberdrummer said:


> Link? Price? Come on now! This thread is about posting bargains for others to be able to take advantage of, not WRUW today! But nice watch, nonetheless!


I posted it 5 days ago on this thread. Either way I quoted what I posted again.


----------



## rdpink (Jun 17, 2015)

This deal is NOT live yet, but it goes live sometime tomorrow: 30% off select watches on Amazon with code 30BLACKFRI
You can at least browse the selection and see if there's something on your list.
(I think I got all the referral tags out of the URL, apologies if I missed something)

http://www.amazon.com/b/?ie=UTF8&no...Ie[t|link[p|1744559297[au|5876237249236118102


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

rdpink said:


> This deal is NOT live yet, but it goes live sometime tomorrow: 30% off select watches on Amazon with code 30BLACKFRI
> You can at least browse the selection and see if there's something on your list.
> (I think I got all the referral tags out of the URL, apologies if I missed something)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/b/?ie=UTF8&no...Ie[t|link[p|1744559297[au|5876237249236118102


Frederique Constant Men's FC303C5B4 Index will be $447.30 if they don't pull the scam of raising their prices before the sale goes into effect.
Nice price.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

On Jomadeals today: Raymond Weil Tradition quartz chrono, model RW-4476-STC-00600, for $399.

That's at least $200 better than others are selling it for. I like the gray dial.

JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

ETA 7750









PRIME EARLY ACCESS DEAL​
$749.99
List: $5,695.00 (87% off)
10% Claimed

87% Off Italian Made Black PVD Men's Sports Watch
Sold by Perfect Timing and Fulfilled by Amazon.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

(Can you tell I have today off?)

Caddy Bay carbon-fiber pattern, 20-watch case with drawer - $57.99 as an Overstock Black Friday doorbuster.

About $12 better than the next-best price I could find on this particular box with this particular finish.

Caddy Bay Collection Carbon Fiber Pattern Finish Glass Top One Drawer 20 Watch Case - Overstock Shopping - Big Discounts on Caddy Bay Collection Watch Boxes


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

rdpink said:


> This deal is NOT live yet, but it goes live sometime tomorrow: 30% off select watches on Amazon with code 30BLACKFRI
> You can at least browse the selection and see if there's something on your list.
> (I think I got all the referral tags out of the URL, apologies if I missed something)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/b/?ie=UTF8&no...Ie[t|link[p|1744559297[au|5876237249236118102


Well there goes my plans for the rest of the day.... THANKS for posting this.

I'm mad I missed an earlier sale on this Bulova Marine Star and pending pricing nonsense, it'll be near historic lows: http://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Mens-98C112-Marine-Watch/dp/B00B5JWGS4

I've found another that might not make it as far as the sale... if you like yellow, this Deep Blue Sea Ram is $102 now so about $70ish tomorrow? http://www.amazon.com/Deep-Blue-Unisex-SRQ2WYEL-Display/dp/B011BLTBZ6

Crazy deal...

There are a lot of pricing shenanigans, but I'll try to highlight more _actual good deals_ if I find any.


----------



## petrolhead1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Subbed. Amazon deal is very tempting...


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> (Can you tell I have today off?)
> 
> Caddy Bay carbon-fiber pattern, 20-watch case with drawer - $57.99 as an Overstock Black Friday doorbuster.
> 
> ...


I bought this case a while ago and it's by far one of the best watch cases I've owned. Really well built and watches fit well in there too.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Repost. Orient usa 15% discount

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=22762930

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Prometheus are having a "Scratch & Dent" sale.....275$ for the Piranha and 500$ for the newly released Poseidon.

Unfortunately, all sales are final and impossible to see the actual watch before purchase. Might be good if the damage is hidden or minimal.

S.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Will3020 said:


> I bought this case a while ago and it's by far one of the best watch cases I've owned. Really well built and watches fit well in there too.


can you empty out the bottom drawer to throw other stuff in there or is it set to only store watches?


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

danktrees said:


> can you empty out the bottom drawer to throw other stuff in there or is it set to only store watches?


You can take the pillows out in the bottom drawer but the box sub sections remain in place.? Sometimes but I've stored documents in there and it closes without a hitch.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Will3020 said:


> You can take the pillows out in the bottom drawer but the box sub sections remain in place.? Sometimes but I've stored documents in there and it closes without a hitch.


ahh crap i was hoping the sub sections could be removed some how. oh well.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

danktrees said:


> ahh crap i was hoping the sub sections could be removed some how. oh well.


Songmics make one with the bottom drawer designed for cufflinks and other stuff. I posted a pic a number of pages back of mine. I've got 6 or 8 folders, a balisong, collar stays, and cuff links in mine. Holds 12 watches up top. It's typically around $25 on Amazon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

danktrees said:


> ahh crap i was hoping the sub sections could be removed some how. oh well.


I think you can take them out, but some ripping off might be involved  They're not welded to the box, but made of carton, so just bend and pull harder.


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

Anyone happen to know lug to lug?



Totoro66 said:


> ETA 7750
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sihproma (Feb 17, 2012)

Orientusa 50% off
Any things good to buy?


----------



## Sihproma (Feb 17, 2012)

Double


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Sihproma said:


> Orientusa 50% off
> Any things good to buy?


Yes. Where do you see the discount?


----------



## Sihproma (Feb 17, 2012)

Their blog, code is bf2015, excluding mako usa


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Sihproma said:


> Orientusa 50% off
> Any things good to buy?


if they had the star retrograde in stock then maybe...but i think it's still cheaper to buy from creation watches. orient star retrograde is 449 delivered.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Sihproma said:


> Double


Don't want to sound like a TC but generally the everyday prices at Amazon are as good as Orient's 50% discount off of MSRP.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Not really my style, but chronometer grade 7750 for $999: Porsche Design P'6340 Flat Six Chronograph Black Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch 634041430251 - Porsche Design - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## sidefx (Nov 12, 2014)

Fossil ch2952 at my local Tjmaxx for $59.99. Was looking for a Helgray but this will fit the bill.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Sihproma said:


> Their blog, code is bf2015, excluding mako usa


Mako USA was what I had in mind. There is a 15% but still too much.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

In case this wasn't mentioned, Prometheus is offering a minimum 20% off on multiple models: Prometheus Watch Company | Diver Watch Collection

They're all scratched or dented watches though.


----------



## Oscar23 (Nov 6, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Timex:registe...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B000SZMN8E


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Sprout Biodegradable Wooden Dial Watch for $11 on Warehouse Deals

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-li...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Stuhrling Original Men's 388M.02 Winchester Del Sol Elite Swiss Quartz Stainless Steel Mesh Bracelet Watch Lightning deal on Amazon
Currently for only $50


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Oscar23 said:


> Amazon.com: Timex® Men's EXPEDITION® Classic Analog Watch #T44921: Timex: Watches


I have this, and it is a pleasant little inexpensive piece, but the "normal" retail is more like $35 than $53. It's a deal, but it's not as big of a deal as they're making it look like.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

The wonderful Casio MDV-106A is currently $35.67 at Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009KYJAJY/ref=pd_luc_rh_bxgy_01_02_t_img_lh?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## littlemountain (Oct 9, 2015)

sidefx said:


> Fossil ch2952 at my local Tjmaxx for $59.99. Was looking for a Helgray but this will fit the bill.


Thats a great deal for a Del Rey. I have not seen it below $75, even when its on sale. Unfortunately, I live in a place that has no TJMaxx.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Deep Blue 15% code for Evine, '15OFFGIFT'.

Not as good as the 40% off DB's site though...but there ya go.

Deep Blue Watches | Men's Automatic & Quartz Dive Watches | EVINE Live


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Jomashop has a deal on the Seiko SNDC31 Chronograph. $89.99 with the code "BF-SE35"
EDIT: Forgot the link: http://www.jomashop.com/seiko-chron...2015/11/25+Pre-Black+Friday+Doorbusters+Email


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

G42guy said:


> What is the best deal on this watch right now? I think Jomashop is still at $149.99. Is that the deal to go for?


I bought the braclet version from their ebay store US $207.95

Citizen BN0150-61E Eco-Drive Promaster Marine 200m ISO Cert. Divers Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com


----------



## Jeezah (Dec 6, 2014)

Does anyone know if there is any potential for an other Hexa Osprey sale in the next few days or weeks? Thanx


Az én iPhone készülékemről küldve a Tapatalk segítségével


----------



## simart (Oct 29, 2007)

Not a super deal, but it's incrementally the cheapest price I've seen on a watch I've had my eye on. It's the Hamilton Khaki King Scuba black face for $439.37 at Jomashop:
Hamilton Khaki King Scuba Black Dial Automatic Men's Watch H64515133 - Khaki Navy - Hamilton - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

ironborn said:


> Jomashop has a deal on the Seiko SNDC31 Chronograph. $89.99 with the code "BF-SE35"
> EDIT: Forgot the link: http://www.jomashop.com/seiko-chron...2015/11/25+Pre-Black+Friday+Doorbusters+Email
> 
> View attachment 6123786


was just eyeing this one, too. Oh dear that's a very pretty dial. Solar, too. After missing the edifice deal I'm liking this is very much.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> What I'm hoping to see for Seiko is the Sumo or the SUNxxx Prospex Kinetic GMT.


The Seiko SUN037 GMT should be around $133 tomorrow after 30% off at Amazon which is the cheapest I think I've seen it. I would honestly consider getting it had I not jumped on the Alpina auto GMT 4 deal from Touch of Modern. 
Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SUN037 Analog Display Analog Quartz Silver Watch: Watches


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Forgot to mention The Samsung Galaxy Gear Live Smart Watch SM-R382 is on sale on eBay for $79.99. Brand new. It has the android OS not SSG OS so works for Android phones. Incredible price for a well reviewed smart watch:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/201430716039?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

I live in Georgia and am interested Massdrop's latest offering--the Seiko Alpinist. I have heard that Massdrop adds sales tax in California. 

Do you know if they add sales tax in other states as well, such as Georgia, please? 

If they add taxes in Georgia, plus their $7.50 charge, the difference between Massdrop and Amazon's $347 for the same watch is only about ten bucks. But having Amazon Prime, I'd get it by this Sunday, with Amazon protections, versus 'maybe' by Christmas w/ M.D. 

I'd really like to support more consumer driven operations like Massdrop, but I also have to consider fixed versus variable cost, delivery times and after the sale options (returns, etc.) as well. Is there a tax bite added w/ M.D.? Their website doesn't make it clear. Thanks!


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Robangel said:


> I live in Georgia and am interested Massdrop's latest offering--the Seiko Alpinist. I have heard that Massdrop adds sales tax in California.
> 
> Do you know if they add sales tax in other states as well, such as Georgia, please?
> 
> ...


if you asked them I bet they'd answer.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

ebtromba said:


> if you asked them I bet they'd answer.


Or just use the checkout and find out.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Sihproma said:


> Orientusa 50% off
> Any things good to buy?


The Monarch looks pretty temping to me. 
http://orientwatchusa.com/dd03003y


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Sihproma said:


> Orientusa 50% off
> Any things good to buy?


Check out Long Island Watch's Black Friday sale. Bigger discounts on Orient:
http://www............com/iwatch/BF_2015-Preview.html

Starts tomorrow.

Update: looks like that URL will not post. Go to LIW's home page and click the BF ad block on the right.


----------



## 907rx7 (Nov 24, 2015)

I've been looking for an affordable Sapphire crystal watch for everyday wear for a while now. This orient sale is tempting.. I think I've narrowed it down to these two. Thoughts?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I was hoping to see the black Orient Star Seeker GMT in the list. Have the white and it's a beautiful timepiece.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

907rx7 said:


> I've been looking for an affordable Sapphire crystal watch for everyday wear for a while now. This orient sale is tempting.. I think I've narrowed it down to these two. Thoughts?
> View attachment 6125274
> View attachment 6125290


I had the Surveyor (bottom) and chose to sell it as I never liked the dial. What looked like a really cool texture in photos appeared too much like a plastic sticker in person. Too glossy. The watch itself (bracelet aside) was quite cool though, and the 24mm lugs give it a bit of a sportier stance.

As for the top I'm not a fan of open-hearts in general. Your mileage may vary. They need to be done very well and have something very worthy of frontal display.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

itsreallydarren said:


> The Monarch looks pretty temping to me.
> FDD03003Y0 FDD03003Y DD03003Y | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA


Man, if it had a date I'd get it without any hesitation. Perfect size / handwind / power reserve


----------



## 907rx7 (Nov 24, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> I had the Surveyor (bottom) and chose to sell it as I never liked the dial. What looked like a really cool texture in photos appeared too much like a plastic sticker in person. Too glossy. The watch itself (bracelet aside) was quite cool though, and the 24mm lugs give it a bit of a sportier stance.
> 
> As for the top I'm not a fan of open-hearts in general. Your mileage may vary. They need to be done very well and have something very worthy of frontal display.


I like the dial itself better on the golden eye minus the open heart maybe I'll keep looking and see what else they have.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Jeezah said:


> Does anyone know if there is any potential for an other Hexa Osprey sale in the next few days or weeks? Thanx
> 
> Az én iPhone készülékemről küldve a Tapatalk segítségével


It was 499$ last week on Touch of Modern.....it will be hard to top IMO, but check Hexa website on friday, they may offer some discount, you never know!!

S.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

ebtromba said:


> if you asked them I bet they'd answer.


Thanks--but --Tried, sent query. Waiting, meanwhile the drop might fill up. Obviously I'm new to their system, don't want to go to check out, lest I try and back out and get counted, there's 3 price tiers tied to demand also....Just wondering if folks here have been hit up for state tax w/ massdrop or not...

Just got this reply from Massdrop: 
Let me look into this and get back to you. My colleague who works with this will be out for the night and will be back tomorrow. Once I have an answer for you I will let you know!

Cheers,

Unless I hear an answer on this site--and I bet a number of members have used massdrop-- but if not here tonight, maybe even w/ it being Thanksgiving, I'll hear back tomorrow from M.D. Even watch 'related' people are typically very pleasant people!


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

907rx7 said:


> I've been looking for an affordable Sapphire crystal watch for everyday wear for a while now. This orient sale is tempting.. I think I've narrowed it down to these two. Thoughts?
> View attachment 6125274
> View attachment 6125290


creation watches sells them cheaper than the orient usa website.


----------



## littlemountain (Oct 9, 2015)

Robangel said:


> Thanks--but --Tried, sent query. Waiting, meanwhile the drop might fill up. Obviously I'm new to their system, don't want to go to check out, lest I try and back out and get counted, there's 3 price tiers tied to demand also....Just wondering if folks here have been hit up for state tax w/ massdrop or not...
> 
> Just got this reply from Massdrop:
> Let me look into this and get back to you. My colleague who works with this will be out for the night and will be back tomorrow. Once I have an answer for you I will let you know!
> ...


Click on the join drop button on the page. This will take you to another page where you will asked to fill in your address and credit card details. On the right hand side, they will show the total amount you will be charged (broken down into item charge, shipping charges and taxes). Fill in your address and see what the updated total is. Only when you fill and submit this page do you join the drop. The first join drop button is just to take you to this page.


----------



## deskwebs (Oct 14, 2015)

*

Frederique Constant Men's Persuation Stainless Steel Watch with Black Band $594.30 after code 30BLACKFRI (thought it would start working tomorrow but it's working now).*


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks for the tip that the code is already working. Searching for something to blow money on now. Was hoping it would work on Deep Blue stuff but no luck so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Man, if it had a date I'd get it without any hesitation. Perfect size / handwind / power reserve


I like the Tisells better without the power reserve, but the second hand, and a bit cheaper:


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

deskwebs said:


> View attachment 6126506
> *
> 
> Frederique Constant Men's Persuation Stainless Steel Watch with Black Band $594.30 after code 30BLACKFRI (thought it would start working tomorrow but it's working now).*


what's the story on the code? what other watches will it work on?


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

danktrees said:


> what's the story on the code? what other watches will it work on?


Use your google fu 

https://www.google.com/search?q=30BLACKFRI amazon&rct=j


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> I was hoping to see the black Orient Star Seeker GMT in the list. Have the white and it's a beautiful timepiece.


I think I'm going to snag the white gmt.


----------



## Brickbats and Adiabats (Sep 15, 2015)

Sihproma said:


> Orientusa 50% off
> Any things good to buy?


They've just started carrying their new GMT watch, it's worth a look.

Sent via carrier pigeon ASCII


----------



## snoboardp (Apr 15, 2015)

Amazon has orient disc for $60 after 30blackfri


----------



## pjmaxm (Apr 11, 2008)

ebtromba said:


> I think I'm going to snag the white gmt.


If you want the white Orient Star GMT the Long Island Watch Black Friday deal is a better price at $399 with free shipping which is about 64% off listed retail on Orient USA.


----------



## Word Of Madness (Nov 26, 2013)

Momentum Steelix in blue. $35 from Amazon with 20% off code "DEALSWEEK". I believe this code ends soon, so jump on it right now if you want one at that price.










There's also the black model with a camo strap for $43.50 with 30% off code "30BLACKFRI". Only 3 left in stock, so probably ought to get in quick here too. (My image has a different strap, I couldn't find a good pic of the Camo one aside from Amazon's product shot).










I snagged a blue one, along with a few other knick-knacks since the very reasonable ~$10 international shipping feels bad when the watch only cost $35.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Lascala Reserve de Marche from timequestwatches.com
$139


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I have come across a sale on Deep Blue watches. Order from their website, and at the checkout enter "forty" for 40% off of your order.

I also have a discount code for Air Blue watches but you'll have to pm for that one. It's good for 50% off.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

rdpink said:


> This deal is NOT live yet, but it goes live sometime tomorrow: 30% off select watches on Amazon with code 30BLACKFRI
> You can at least browse the selection and see if there's something on your list.
> (I think I got all the referral tags out of the URL, apologies if I missed something)
> 
> Amazon.com: 30% Off Black Friday Savings: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Anyone know if you can stack Amazon codes? I don't think so. But some of these show "2 promotions: 20% off DEALSWEEK plus 30% off 30BLACKFRI".

With the 30BLACKFRI code only, these 2 caught my eye:
Casio PRW-3500Y-1CR for $166
Armitron 20/4954SVSV <$40


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

pjmaxm said:


> If you want the white Orient Star GMT the Long Island Watch Black Friday deal is a better price at $399 with free shipping which is about 64% off listed retail on Orient USA.


Yes I know. That's what I meant.


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

Personally, I love the surveyor. Got mine in red. Then again I may be biased as that was the watch that started my habit. I'm now at 13 and counting in less than a year... It checked all my boxes-sapphire, date, very legible at a glance, solid brand, good price. I love the movement. It takes less of a "push" to get it moving than any other watch I own, including some ETAs.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I am comparing Amazon's 30% off coupon code prices to other gray market prices for the same watch and --as per usual -- Amazon's big sale ain't that great.


----------



## whitehare (May 3, 2007)

Is the SUN33P1 the same watch just a different color? Of so it's even cheaper( and I like the color better).


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Forgive me if this has already been posted -- this thread has been FLYING lately. But for those who missed the Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT sale via Touch of Modern, Gemnation is having a Black Friday sale on them. The prices seem to be slightly more than that ToM sale, but are still close to it -- and are definitely huge bargains compared to what these watches typically run for.

Watches at Gemnation.com

$675:








$999:


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Forgive me if this has already been posted -- this thread has been FLYING lately. But for those who missed the Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT sale via Touch of Modern, Gemnation is having a Black Friday sale on them. The prices seem to be slightly more than that ToM sale, but are still close to it -- and are definitely huge bargains compared to what these watches typically run for.
> 
> Watches at Gemnation.com
> 
> ...


sigh I picked up a glycine airman chrono two weeks ago otherwise I would jump on the GMT deal, looks like only the silver/blue is the "race for water" limited edition?


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> I like the Tisells better without the power reserve, but the second hand, and a bit cheaper:


Tisell handwind watches are bigger and still no date...
The Orient just needs a date and it'd qualify to an already small family of affordable handwind/power reserve/midsize/date watches.


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm tempted by this Hamilton quartz for $158 at Ashford. Hamilton Jazz Master H18451555 Watch








Or this one for $188. Hamilton Jazzmaster H18451135 Men's Watch







I think coupon code A10 will get you another $10 off.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm suspect now that ToM may have sourced their Alpina's from Gemnation, since (to the best of my recollection) it appears that several of the models Gemnation now has on sale (particularly the Alpiner 4 lines) are the ones that didn't sell out during ToM's sale (like the GMTs on leather). Just a hunch.....



WorthTheWrist said:


> Forgive me if this has already been posted -- this thread has been FLYING lately. But for those who missed the Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT sale via Touch of Modern, Gemnation is having a Black Friday sale on them. The prices seem to be slightly more than that ToM sale, but are still close to it -- and are definitely huge bargains compared to what these watches typically run for.
> 
> Watches at Gemnation.com
> 
> ...


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Ashford's Sneek Peak is over and their Black Friday deals are live: Black Friday watches


----------



## tmac6767 (Dec 7, 2012)

Ashford has H18516731 HAMILTON MEN'S LINWOOD WATCH for $400. Supposedly Valvjoux 7750 with Sapphire Crystal. I picked up one for myself , Don't know why  
After 7% cashback, $372 Net for Valvjoux 7750 with Sapphire Crystal Hamilton... I just don't think I can find anything much cheaper.


http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/h...nid=sct_Hamilton+Linwood+H18516731+Watch&so=1


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

Sadly the only GMT's available are on leather...



WorthTheWrist said:


> Forgive me if this has already been posted -- this thread has been FLYING lately. But for those who missed the Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT sale via Touch of Modern, Gemnation is having a Black Friday sale on them. The prices seem to be slightly more than that ToM sale, but are still close to it -- and are definitely huge bargains compared to what these watches typically run for.
> 
> Watches at Gemnation.com
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

tmac6767 said:


> Ashford has H18516731 HAMILTON MEN'S LINWOOD WATCH for $400. Supposedly Valvjoux 7750 with Sapphire Crystal. I picked up one for myself , Don't know why  Can't post the link, search for H18516731


Plus 7% cashback makes it $372 net.


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Ashford's Sneek Peak is over and their Black Friday deals are live: Black Friday watches


Somebody please buy the Perrelet A1039-7 moonphase.
Is $1,865 a deal?


----------



## tmac6767 (Dec 7, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Plus 7% cashback makes it $372 net.


Absolutely right, I wasn't sure if it is OK to mention cashback on the forums, although I went through a cashback site. $372 Net for Valvjoux 7750 with Sapphire Crystal Hamilton... I just don't think I can find anything much cheaper.

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/h...nid=sct_Hamilton+Linwood+H18516731+Watch&so=1


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Here are some notable watch deals via Amazon IMHO:
*Raymond Weil Men's 54661-Stc-00300 Quartz Stainless Steel White-Dial Watch $297.50 after 30BLACKFRI
*http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rue&ref_=ox_sc_sfl_title_1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER









*Seiko Men's SUN037 GMT Analog Display Analog Quartz Silver Watch $133 after 30BLACKFRI
*http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rue&ref_=ox_sc_sfl_title_2&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER









And finally, though I'm sure there will be "haters", 3 affordable Invicta GMT's: Invicta Hydromax 16965, 16969 & 16970 for $66.50 each.







http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00M15KK52?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_sfl_title_3&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER






http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00M15KWTG?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_sfl_title_4&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER






http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00M15L2DG?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_sfl_title_5&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The Tag Heuer factory stores are selling Carrera Calibre 36 flyback watches with bracelets for $3999. If you have them shipped, there is no sales tax depending on your state.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> $675:
> View attachment 6127506


This white dial GMT is one of the best watch designs I've seen and if it had 24 hour bezel instead of that odd 36 hrs, it would be on my wrist!


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Maxy said:


> This white dial GMT is one of the best watch designs I've seen and if it had 24 hour bezel instead of that odd 36 hrs, it would be on my wrist!


Not denoting hours, it's degrees, right? Like add a zero to each number, 18 = 180 degrees. I suppose for use as a compass?

But I agree. Incredible watch. Bezel is a freaking buzz kill.


----------



## snoboardp (Apr 15, 2015)

50% off select timex with code timexgift. Saw an intelligent quartz on there for $35


----------



## Fluttershy (Feb 8, 2015)

snoboardp said:


> 50% off select timex with code timexgift. Saw an intelligent quartz on there for $35


Where? Which website?


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

HyperRetard said:


> Where? Which website?


Amazon US.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

The infamous Casio G-Shock DW5600E for *26$ *at Target right now.

I've been eyeing those since 2013 and never seen them go below 37$

Anyhow, bought two. One to treat myself and another just for the heck of it.

*LINK HERE*


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

This has been mentioned briefly by snoboardp, but I think he can't post link yet, so here it is:

*Take 50% off Timex Watches w/ code TIMEXGIFT

LINK:*
amazon.com/b/ref=amb_link_447712802_3?tag=delt-20&ie=UTF8&emi=ATVPDKIKX0DER&node=13141448011


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

crysman2000 said:


> Here are some notable watch deals via Amazon IMHO:
> 
> *Seiko Men's SUN037 GMT Analog Display Analog Quartz Silver Watch $133 after 30BLACKFRI
> *http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rue&ref_=ox_sc_sfl_title_2&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> ...


Did anyone get this to work? There are just two Seikos today. Yesterday DEALSWEEK worked on the Seiko GMT, but I got greedy and waited for an extra $20. Grrrr.


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This is pretty nice, too. Love the sporty look of these Healys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this still valid? The moon phase code?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Christopher Ward now 25% off everything for 5 days with codes BFCM25 and FAM25


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

What's the best deal folks are seeing for a frederique constant moon phase? Like the blue dial.


----------



## SuperFros (Nov 20, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> This has been mentioned briefly by snoboardp, but I think he can't post link yet, so here it is:
> 
> *Take 50% off Timex Watches w/ code TIMEXGIFT
> 
> ...


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

From the G.Gerlach thread,

Folks,
You asked for Black Friday offer ? So here it is 

Rules are same simple as last year : special price&free worldwide shipping for models : 

OTAGO Heart of Darkness - $369,00 USD 
OTAGO Black Pearl - $289,00 USD 
m/s Batory - $324,00 USD 

First click is right here : http://gerlach.org.pl/black_friday.html

Interested in other models ? Wait for next to follow Cyber Monday offer, and Crazy Santa that will start from Dec 6th.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

$24 with TIMEXGIFT. I have to pay tax so $26...

Amazon.com: Timex Unisex TW2P624009J Weekender Forty Analog Display Analog Quartz Blue Watch: Timex: Watches

These are 'real' chronos by the way. For that price I'll risk it!


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

From a thread on F74...

Dear loyal DOXA customers,

To show our appreciation to years of support of the brand, we are having a very special Black Friday Sale! We are offering the DOXA SUB750T GMT Divingstar at a once in a lifetime price of $1490.00 plus shipping! Hurry, they will not last long at this price, and once they are gone, they are gone forever!

This super sale applies to this model only









To order by credit card, please click this link:https://doxasub.com/Order/order.aspx?ID=278
To order by PayPal, please click this link:https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=EFSU7E94YBERJ


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

This thread is torture.

Like some kind of watch ......

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

I don't know guys... maybe the WOW offers will all be tomorrow but so far I haven't seen anything truly spectacular (for a Black Friday period that is). 

A big Thank You though to all of you who take the time and effort to post bargains here, truly appreciated.


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

Ague Trading Co straps for 40% off with coupon code CYBER15: Buy Striped and Themed Nato Watch Straps Blue and Yellow - Ague Trading Company

I ordered a strap from them over the summer - great quality and service!


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Bradjhomes said:


> Christopher Ward now 25% off everything for 5 days with codes BFCM25 and FAM25


Got a C60 42mm Trident in black on the way for $311 USD. That's a nice deal I believe. Went with the rubber strap and just ordered a black nylon strap for it too. Awesome!!!!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Maxy said:


> This white dial GMT is one of the best watch designs I've seen and if it had 24 hour bezel instead of that odd 36 hrs, it would be on my wrist!


It's 360 degrees, not 36 hours. It's a compass function.

I hesitated in the ToM offer as wasn't sure of the watch. Probably a poor choice.  Unfortunately as indicated above the Gemnation models are leather only.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

KarmaToBurn said:


> From a thread on F74...
> 
> Dear loyal DOXA customers,
> 
> ...


Wow, what an amazing deal. I wish I had the funds right now.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> The infamous Casio G-Shock DW5600E for *26$ *at Target right now.
> 
> I've been eyeing those since 2013 and never seen them go below 37$
> 
> ...


Outstanding!

They also have the DW6900 for under $30. Pretty solid deal as well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

Here's one particular one from the Ashford black friday deal, the Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 42mm for the cheapest I've ever seen on a bracelet for $325

Hamilton Khaki Field H70515137 Men's Watch

Glad I'm looking for the 38mm otherwise I'd be buying this!


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Glycine Combat SUB Stealth is eligible for the 30% coupon code "30BLACKFRI" on Amazon. That puts it around $725. Lowest price I've seen.

http://www.amazon.com/Glycine-3908-99AT9-TB2-Stealth-Stainless-Automatic/dp/B00FAH4TQE









I've owned one. Combat SUBs are great. I would've kept it if Glycine offered a matching PVD bracelet.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Christopher Ward now 25% off everything for 5 days with codes BFCM25 and FAM25


Hmm, I'd be ticked after having just bought the 5 day, but it's running so slow that it has to be returned anyway. The last two CW watches I've ordered were defective. Completely screwed up day wheel on a BDD, and now a COSC watch running -10 s/d.

It might have something to do with the grossly inadequate shipping materials that are used. You can't ship fine watches around the world wrapped in paper with no insulation to hits and bumps. I wouldn't ship a $100 used watch the way they shipped this 5 Day auto. Stupid move.


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

Has anyone seen a good deal on a nice leather watch roll? Looking for something similar to what DECAMP offers on Instagram for those that know his work.


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> This has been mentioned briefly by snoboardp, but I think he can't post link yet, so here it is:
> 
> *Take 50% off Timex Watches w/ code TIMEXGIFT
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, got few timex on the way


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Only two left: this Momentum Atlas green dial on black canvas for $43.55 after 30BLACKFRI. Mineral crystal but titanium case.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000PDETCC


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> The infamous Casio G-Shock DW5600E for *26$ *at Target right now.
> 
> I've been eyeing those since 2013 and never seen them go below 37$
> 
> ...


That's a great deal. Also DW9052-1BCG for $30
Men's Casio G-Shock Watch - Black (DW9052-1BCG) : Target


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Our cyber weekend sale is on. 40% off natos.










- via tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Tissot T033.410.16.053.01 quartz watch on lightning deal at Amazon, 6:55 pm EST. 
Amazon.com: Tissot Men's T033.410.16.053.01 Swiss Quartz Movement Watch: Watches

Previous lowest price on the camel was $137.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Amazon has the Invicta 8926OB for $56.40 for all you modders out there. I could have sworn this was $85 yesterday. I ordered one to see what the hype is about. I look forward to an automatic that hacks. And when I get bored I can mod it.

http://www.amazon.com/Invicta-8926O...1-1&nodeID=7141123011&keywords=invicta+8926ob


----------



## dlavi (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for the link on the momentum Atlas. I picked up a women's version for my 8 year old for $35.


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

norsairius said:


> Ague Trading Co straps for 40% off with coupon code CYBER15: Buy Striped and Themed Nato Watch Straps Blue and Yellow â€" Ague Trading Company
> 
> I ordered a strap from them over the summer - great quality and service!





Rocat said:


> Amazon has the Invicta 8926OB for $56.40 for all you modders out there. I could have sworn this was $85 yesterday. I ordered one to see what the hype is about. I look forward to an automatic that hacks. And when I get bored I can mod it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Invicta-8926O...1-1&nodeID=7141123011&keywords=invicta+8926ob


Now these are real Black Friday sales! Thank you guys.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> That's a great deal. Also DW9052-1BCG for $30
> Men's Casio G-Shock Watch - Black (DW9052-1BCG) : Target
> 
> View attachment 6131434


 Same price as amazon. Also, it is $10 more on jet.com, but might be lower with coupons.


----------



## nosduj (Apr 4, 2013)

Do the Christopher ward codes stack? Not getting the 311 posted earlier


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Jitzz said:


> Thanks for the link, got few timex on the way


Very dangerous!! I just ordered 7 thinking I can send back the ones I don't like. Will probably end up keeping all 7 lol, but at about $15 apiece can you really go wrong?


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Pato_Lucas said:


> Now these are real Black Friday sales! Thank you guys.


$50 for this one after coupon.











Invicta

*Invicta Men's 80263 Pro Diver Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Two Tone Watch*_

Ships from and sold by Amazon.com. Gift-wrap available.


Precise 24 jewels automatic Japanese movement; date window at 3:00
Gunmetal dial with silver tone and pale green hands and gold tone hour markers; luminous; unidirectional 18K gold ion-plated and stainless steel bezel; screw-down 18K gold ion-plated stainless steel crown; exhibition case back; mineral crystal; stainless steel case and bracelet with 18K gold ion-plated stainless steel center links
Automatic-self-wind Movement
Case Diameter: 47mm
Water Resistant To 660
_


----------



## deskwebs (Oct 14, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> The infamous Casio G-Shock DW5600E for *26$ *at Target right now.
> 
> I've been eyeing those since 2013 and never seen them go below 37$
> 
> ...


Thanks, got one. great deal.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

nosduj said:


> Do the Christopher ward codes stack? Not getting the 311 posted earlier


$415-25%=$311


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Victorinox Men's 241602 Maverick Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch with Blue Dial I really love this watch. Goes for $253.40. Few days ago so it for around $500


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks. Not working?! 


Rocat said:


> Amazon has the Invicta 8926OB for $56.40 for all you modders out there. I could have sworn this was $85 yesterday. I ordered one to see what the hype is about. I look forward to an automatic that hacks. And when I get bored I can mod it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Invicta-8926O...1-1&nodeID=7141123011&keywords=invicta+8926ob


----------



## Recht (May 8, 2006)

PRW-3500Y-4CR $149. on Amazon

Amazon.com: Casio Men's PRW-3500Y-4CR Atomic Black Digital with Red Resin Band, Watch: Casio: Watches


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

goyoneuff said:


> Thanks. Not working?!


worked for me. The photo is the miyota version but almost all are nh35s these days. Great price, very tempted but have too many mod projects all ready

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

Well, I got the Invicta and 4 straps from Ague. For this day to be perfect I'd like to see a deal on the Seiko Marine Master or the Longines Legend Diver. Wishful thinking, I know.


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

accidentalsuccess said:


> worked for me. The photo is the miyota version but almost all are nh35s these days. Great price, very tempted but have too many mod projects all ready
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


It also worked for me, no problems at all.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Dad-in-law is looking for a Rangeman but I missed the last killer-deal. This may be an adequate substitute.



Recht said:


> PRW-3500Y-4CR $149. on Amazon
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio Men's PRW-3500Y-4CR Atomic Black Digital with Red Resin Band, Watch: Casio: Watches


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

Long Island Watch Shop's Black Friday sales event is ON: Black Friday Sale Watches - Free Shipping | Island Watch

A few snippets:
Orient Bambino Version 1 (black or white dials): $95 (I picked up a black-dialed one)
Orient Defender (cream, olive/military fatigue, black dials): $89
Orient Ray on rubber strap (black or blue dials): $95 (though I believe the Amazon deal w/30% off trumps this)


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

norsairius said:


> Long Island Watch Shop's Black Friday sales event is ON: Black Friday Sale Watches - Free Shipping | Island Watch
> 
> A few snippets:
> Orient Bambino Version 1 (black or white dials): $95 (I picked up a black-dialed one)
> ...


orient brazen for 59

Orient star seeker gmt 399 is pretty good, too. Love the look of that watch so much...

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## ero2 (Jul 6, 2014)

Can't seem to find anything that I'm looking for  Black on black, leather, rubber, metal bracelet doesn't matter, but would like a deal on one of the killer lum companies, and around $400. Thinkin lum tec, nite, luminox, tritium if possible. Anyone see anything worth mentioning that anyone's ran across? Thanks my friends!


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

ero2 said:


> Can't seem to find anything that I'm looking for  Black on black, leather, rubber, metal bracelet doesn't matter, but would like a deal on one of the killer lum companies, and around $400. Thinkin lum tec, nite, luminox, tritium if possible. Anyone see anything worth mentioning that anyone's ran across? Thanks my friends!


Lum Tec has a sale going on now plus and extra 20% on Black Friday. You will have to search the past threads for the code.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

My link to Amazon for the 8926OB is working and the coin edge one, from all I've read, is the Seiko Movement NH35A


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Anyone ? Pleaseeeeeeee ? 


tinpusher said:


> Has anyone seen a good deal on a nice leather watch roll? Looking for something similar to what DECAMP offers on Instagram for those that know his work.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Nothing at 40 or 42mm? 44m is too big for these girly wrists !!!  


KarmaToBurn said:


> From a thread on F74...
> 
> Dear loyal DOXA customers,
> 
> ...


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Pato_Lucas said:


> It also worked for me, no problems at all.


It worked for me too. I have 2 more incoming. I figured I might as well buy a good stock of mod watches while they're cheap.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> The infamous Casio G-Shock DW5600E for *26$ *at Target right now.
> 
> I've been eyeing those since 2013 and never seen them go below 37$
> 
> ...


Have you been successful ordering it? Target keeps on cancelling my orders!!


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

bananana said:


> Have you been successful ordering it? Target keeps on cancelling my orders!!


I got it a couple of hours ago

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## S34RCH (Jul 27, 2012)

first post here. i just want to share this. Casio G-Shock DW5600E-1V just for $25.79 (replace $ symbol in the amazon web page, my post count does not allow me to post links)

www$amazon$com/Casio-G-Shock-DW5600E-1V-Mens-Watch/dp/B00H083C3W/ref=swr_wa_1_ses


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

ericlikeseatin said:


> Here's one particular one from the Ashford black friday deal, the Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 42mm for the cheapest I've ever seen on a bracelet for $325
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Field H70515137 Men's Watch
> 
> Glad I'm looking for the 38mm otherwise I'd be buying this!


Wow, Paid almost the same price for a used one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Lucien Piccard Men's LP-10113-22S Potenza Stainless Steel Watch
Currently sold for $70 on Amazon


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

S34RCH said:


> first post here. i just want to share this. Casio G-Shock DW5600E-1V just for $25.79 (replace $ symbol in the amazon web page, my post count does not allow me to post links)
> 
> www.amazon.com/Casio-G-Shock-DW5600E-1V-Mens-Watch/dp/B00H083C3W/ref=swr_wa_1_ses


Solid first post! Seems like Amazon decided to price match Target on the G-Shock DW5600!


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

goyoneuff said:


> Anyone ? Pleaseeeeeeee ?


If you're looking for a leather watch roll, I'd suggest Etsy:

https://www.etsy.com/market/leather_watch_roll


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you very much Eric!

Looking for a "Black Friday" kind of deal !  


ericlikeseatin said:


> If you're looking for a leather watch roll, I'd suggest Etsy:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/market/leather_watch_roll


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Casio Men's PRW-3500Y-1CR Pro Trek Quartz Solar Atomic Digital Display Black Watch
This is a very good deal. Currently $208.00


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

PRW-3500Y-4CR $149. on Amazon - if you don't mind the color



iuserman said:


> Casio Men's PRW-3500Y-1CR Pro Trek Quartz Solar Atomic Digital Display Black Watch
> This is a very good deal. Currently $208.00
> View attachment 6132706


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

Get it $145.6 via code "*30BLACKFRI*"


iuserman said:


> Casio Men's PRW-3500Y-1CR Pro Trek Quartz Solar Atomic Digital Display Black Watch
> This is a very good deal. Currently $208.00
> View attachment 6132706


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

norsairius said:


> Long Island Watch Shop's Black Friday sales event is ON: Black Friday Sale Watches - Free Shipping | Island Watch
> 
> A few snippets:
> Orient Bambino Version 1 (black or white dials): $95 (I picked up a black-dialed one)
> ...


Those Orient usually go used for that price, crazy deals.

Sadly the Bambino I fancy is the black on gold and it isn't on sale, the Zepellin Hindenburg is worth nothing at $149, but it's quartz.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

You sure about this one? I could not get any codes to work with the 1CR



boonh said:


> Get it $145.6 via code "*30BLACKFRI*"


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Tissot Men's T0654301105100 Automatics III Analog Display Swiss Automatic Silver Watch $246 at Jet.com. Code 15NOW for new members for 15% off brings it down to about $210.

https://jet.com/product/Tissot-Mens...wiss-Automatic-Silver-/ed0455f5b3bb4677a2d352


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I guess I should give thanks that I can't sell my KonTiki. If I had, it'd just go to buying more watches instead of the savings account!


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

A forum favorite, the Seagull 1963 42 mm is on Long Island Watch at $229, nice deal considering they're around $300.

Seagull 1963 Hand Wind Mechanical Chronograph with White Dial #6488-2901C


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

shmaiz3r said:


> This has been mentioned briefly by snoboardp, but I think he can't post link yet, so here it is:
> 
> *Take 50% off Timex Watches w/ code TIMEXGIFT
> 
> ...


I think its worth mentioning again. I just paid $15 for an Ironman that cost me $40 2 years ago.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Timex Expedition Scout Watch cost me $12.95 shipped
Thanks to everyone that posted this deal



shmaiz3r said:


> This has been mentioned briefly by snoboardp, but I think he can't post link yet, so here it is:
> 
> *Take 50% off Timex Watches w/ code TIMEXGIFT
> 
> ...


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

I ordered this from Island Watch for $69. They actually started before the posted 1pm opening, I ordered it at that price at 12:50

Pre-black Friday sale price was $239, Orient has it for $365 and Amazon for $195


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

This Timex Men's T2N700 Intelligent Quartz SL Series Fly-Back Chronograph Brown Leather Strap Watch Looks amazing.
Currently sold for $88


----------



## Oscar23 (Nov 6, 2013)

Casio dw-5600e $25.79. Free shipping with amazon prime.

http://www.amazon.com/Casio-DW5600E...8&qid=1448569866&sr=8-1&keywords=casio+dw5600


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I guess I should give thanks that I can't sell my KonTiki. If I had, it'd just go to buying more watches instead of the savings account!


Maybe you should buy a few more. $450 after coupon and cash back in several styles.
1220.41.63.0268 Eterna Kontiki Date Men's Stainless Steel Automatic Watch | World of Watches


----------



## Oscar23 (Nov 6, 2013)

Invicta 8926ob $56.40. Free shipping with amazon prime.

Amazon.com: Invicta Men's 8926OB Pro Diver Stainless Steel Automatic Watch with Link Bracelet: Invicta: Watches


----------



## Cuincy (Oct 21, 2015)

Anyone from the US try ordering through the Christopher Ward UK site? The British Pound price converted to US$ - VAT is cheaper than the USA site prices. I'm looking at a Trident C60 300. USA site discounted price is $311. UK site discounted price - VAT converts to $282.35. I'm wondering if you get charged import tax from UK site vs. USA site.

BTW, this is my first post and I just wanna say this forum rocks and I've learned so much about the watch world from this community. You guys are awesome! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

I got one for $35 this morning on Amazon.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Maybe you should buy a few more. $450 after coupon and cash back in several styles.
> 1220.41.63.0268 Eterna Kontiki Date Men's Stainless Steel Automatic Watch | World of Watches


Holy @#$&. I paid almost three times that used. Couldn't find this color/bracelet combo anywhere. LOL
Guess I should have taken the trade offers I received. Lol


----------



## bradahj (Apr 14, 2013)

Looking for a Casio PRW3000 if anyone sees one....


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

KarmaToBurn said:


> From the G.Gerlach thread,
> 
> Folks,
> You asked for Black Friday offer ? So here it is
> ...


Thanks a lot!!

Added a blue one to the collection, unbeatable deal at this price!

S.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

You should actually order through their ".eu" site, that's how I always do it and never have been hit with an import tax to the USA. As a matter of fact, I just ordered the matching bracelet and rubber strap for the C60 Pro 600 I picked up during their 50% off sale. Too good to pass up when it broke down to this after Free Shipping, 25% off and strong dollar to Euro conversion (taken from my PayPal confirmation email):

From amount $142.96 USD 
To amount €131.25 EUR 
Exchange rate: 1 USD = 0.918129 EUR

That's cheaper than what the bracelet alone would have cost through the USA site!



Cuincy said:


> Anyone from the US try ordering through the Christopher Ward UK site? The British Pound price converted to US$ - VAT is cheaper than the USA site prices. I'm looking at a Trident C60 300. USA site discounted price is $311. UK site discounted price - VAT converts to $282.35. I'm wondering if you get charged import tax from UK site vs. USA site.
> 
> BTW, this is my first post and I just wanna say this forum rocks and I've learned so much about the watch world from this community. You guys are awesome! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## simart (Oct 29, 2007)

The Tissot PRS516 Automatic is another good choice. $326 with the 15% coupon:
https://jet.com/product/Tissot-PRS5...444302105100/a665c0f1cd7b4346ac39d9c642cf9bcf


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't care about the cash back schemes but what is the coupon? This is just absurd.
Edit: Never mind, I bought it. Fabulous deal, even with the CA sales tax.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> I don't care about the cash back schemes but what is the coupon? This is just absurd.


RMN10 still works for 10% off.


----------



## Cuincy (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks for the tip drummer!

If anyone is interested in pilot watches, Torgoen also has a sale on their website, up to 40% off.



dumberdrummer said:


> You should actually order through their ".eu" site, that's how I always do it and never have been hit with an import tax to the USA. As a matter of fact, I just ordered the matching bracelet and rubber strap for the C60 Pro 600 I picked up during their 50% off sale. Too good to pass up when it broke down to this after Free Shipping, 25% off and strong dollar to Euro conversion (taken from my PayPal confirmation email):
> 
> From amount $142.96 USD
> To amount €131.25 EUR
> ...


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> I don't care about the cash back schemes but what is the coupon? This is just absurd.
> Edit: Never mind, I bought it. Fabulous deal, even with the CA sales tax.


HOLIDAY50 knocks off $50 and gets you down to $499 on several Kontiki models. 
Trying to resist as I don't need 2 of these...

Crazy good prices!


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

goyoneuff said:


> Thank you very much Eric!
> 
> Looking for a "Black Friday" kind of deal !


We have 40% off our canvas watch rolls. I'm about to add more stock right now.

- via tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Price is crazy good, but also note that it "may be a store display model", so I'm hoping you get a piece that is truly new/nearly new with full packaging. Truth be told, I ordered the same watch earlier this morning through The Watchery (WoW's sister store) at $599 (before 10% code and 12% cash through BeFrugal, and I could SWEAR that at the time I ordered it, there was no subtext indicating that the possibility of it being a display model. But then when I looked at their site again, that messaging was there. I've since sent them an email requesting canceling of my order (unless, of course, the one I got is indeed BRAND NEW, in which case I'll continue with it). I just got the black and orange Kontiki on leather a couple of weeks ago through GemNation for slightly higher, but they also seem to have far better reviews/customer feedback than either WoW or The Watchery. Even if they tell me that the one I purchased is "brand new", I'm still a bit leery due to all the negative reviews out their with customers indicating receiving used merchandise, or something completely different altogether from what they've ordered. I have not ordered from either WoW or TW in the past (nor had I ordered from GemNation, either, but that transaction was seamless and the watch received was brand new. Sorry for the rant....guess I'm trying to validate my decision, LOL!



blowfish89 said:


> I don't care about the cash back schemes but what is the coupon? This is just absurd.
> Edit: Never mind, I bought it. Fabulous deal, even with the CA sales tax.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

DCP said:


> HOLIDAY50 knocks off $50 and gets you down to $499 on several Kontiki models.
> Trying to resist as I don't need 2 of these...
> 
> Crazy good prices!


I used some code like that and it canceled out the state tax.
The retail on just the bracelet alone is $700ish, so I think you should get it.


----------



## Blake Townsend (Jan 13, 2014)

Is anyone else seeing only a limited selection of the Timex 50% off deal on Amazon? I'm seeing some excellent deals but not on some personal Timex grails.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Yes, I was interested in the GMT's but saw none. The closest I saw was the Orange and Yellow Depth gauge watches. Nice for $40ish but I've got enough Orange dial watches to last a life time.


----------



## Mrxnyc (Jul 13, 2015)

Shoot missed out literally by minutes on the Kontiki on metal strap having also missed out on the same at Gemnation previously. Does anyone know how the black 3,6,9,12 glow/lume on the brown alligator strap model? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Price is crazy good, but also note that it "may be a store display model", so I'm hoping you get a piece that is truly new/nearly new with full packaging. Truth be told, I ordered the same watch earlier this morning through The Watchery (WoW's sister store) at $599 (before 10% code and 12% cash through BeFrugal, and I could SWEAR that at the time I ordered it, there was no subtext indicating that the possibility of it being a display model. But then when I looked at their site again, that messaging was there. I've since sent them an email requesting canceling of my order (unless, of course, the one I got is indeed BRAND NEW, in which case I'll continue with it). I just got the black and orange Kontiki on leather a couple of weeks ago through GemNation for slightly higher, but they also seem to have far better reviews/customer feedback than either WoW or The Watchery. Even if they tell me that the one I purchased is "brand new", I'm still a bit leery due to all the negative reviews out their with customers indicating receiving used merchandise, or something completely different altogether from what they've ordered. I have not ordered from either WoW or TW in the past (nor had I ordered from GemNation, either, but that transaction was seamless and the watch received was brand new. Sorry for the rant....guess I'm trying to validate my decision, LOL!


Very good point. I have protection from Paypal and Google on this one, lets see how it turns out. I hope it has 22mm lugs so I can use my Kontiki theme strap.


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

Any deals on Seiko SKX007??Please let me know!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Colder (Dec 22, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> Price is crazy good, but also note that it "may be a store display model", so I'm hoping you get a piece that is truly new/nearly new with full packaging. Truth be told, I ordered the same watch earlier this morning through The Watchery (WoW's sister store) at $599 (before 10% code and 12% cash through BeFrugal, and I could SWEAR that at the time I ordered it, there was no subtext indicating that the possibility of it being a display model. But then when I looked at their site again, that messaging was there. I've since sent them an email requesting canceling of my order (unless, of course, the one I got is indeed BRAND NEW, in which case I'll continue with it). I just got the black and orange Kontiki on leather a couple of weeks ago through GemNation for slightly higher, but they also seem to have far better reviews/customer feedback than either WoW or The Watchery. Even if they tell me that the one I purchased is "brand new", I'm still a bit leery due to all the negative reviews out their with customers indicating receiving used merchandise, or something completely different altogether from what they've ordered. I have not ordered from either WoW or TW in the past (nor had I ordered from GemNation, either, but that transaction was seamless and the watch received was brand new. Sorry for the rant....guess I'm trying to validate my decision, LOL!


Check the description. The one I grabbed from WoW did not say anything about being a display, but did mention shipping restrictions. Another model did say it may be a display.

Also, HOLIDAY60 will knock $60 off.


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks RyanD for the ETERNA tip.






I picked this up for 489.99 after HOLIDAY60, plus cash back! Unbelievable! No mention of store display on this one.


----------



## Gary_B (Sep 30, 2013)

Picked this up at island watch, saphire, display back, beautiful dial. 179.00 to my door.

FFD0F004W0 FFD0F004W FD0F004W CFD0F004W | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA


----------



## Gary_B (Sep 30, 2013)

Picked this up at island watch, saphire, display back, beautiful dial. 179.00 to my door.

FFD0F004W0 FFD0F004W FD0F004W CFD0F004W | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA


----------



## chenpion (Feb 1, 2013)

Are there any reviews on this Kontiki auto?


----------



## elias_ (Nov 24, 2015)

I've been looking at the cream dial Orient Defenderfor $89 on Long Island Watches. Is this a great deal or am i just a novice??? I just bought my first Orient about a week ago and it hasn't even arrived yet :-x


----------



## wadefish (Nov 12, 2013)

> Is anyone else seeing only a limited selection of the Timex 50% off deal on Amazon?


It's limited to Timex watches sold directly by Amazon (and not those sold by other Amazon sellers).


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

elias_ said:


> I've been looking at the cream dial Orient Defenderfor $89 on Long Island Watches. Is this a great deal or am i just a novice??? I just bought my first Orient about a week ago and it hasn't even arrived yet :-x


I don't have that specific one, but I'm pretty confident in saying that's a good deal.

(Now if only I could find a deal on the blue or silver dial Marshall :-( )


----------



## Yankee (Mar 9, 2015)

Ordered this off Island Watch for $149 shipped. Thank you to those posting links to deals - much appreciated.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

wadefish said:


> It's limited to Timex watches sold directly by Amazon (and not those sold by other Amazon sellers).


And not all of the Amazon ones. It's a subset but there are a few dozen really compelling choices. Unfortunately they have broad ranges and you might only see half of one model show up on sale, but it didn't seem to be losers.

The Expedition for ~$13 (already had-- best lume of any Timex I own) and the Weekender Chronos for about $25-30 were the standout deals for me, among many. I told myself I didn't need another Timex, but for the price of a nice meal and drink? I can make that happen.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Placed my Deep Blue order with the FORTY coupon. Strap and bracelet only because I am looking for a yellow diver and that new 1000M watch doesn't come in yellow. Saved some money!


----------



## elias_ (Nov 24, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> I don't have that specific one, but I'm pretty confident in saying that's a good deal.
> 
> (Now if only I could find a deal on the blue or silver dial Marshall :-( )


i had not seen this Orient before! love the retro look... was thinking of getting a Seiko Recraft with green dial, has a similar retro feel. Iv'e probably bought enough watches for at least this week though...!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

The worlds largest collection of top quality NATO straps - Cheapest NATO Straps


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I finally got my Tissot from Jet and Rene Mouris from ToM. Both are pretty nice looking.

I haven't been able to find much info on Rene Mouris watches online. It looks great for the price. I like the design of the skeleton hands and the 24-hour dial overlapping the balance wheel.


----------



## G42guy (Aug 22, 2015)

elias_ said:


> I've been looking at the cream dial Orient Defenderfor $89 on Long Island Watches. Is this a great deal or am i just a novice??? I just bought my first Orient about a week ago and it hasn't even arrived yet :-x


Yas, good deal and good watch. I have the grey version and really like it. Debating on the cream myself. Love the look.


----------



## wadefish (Nov 12, 2013)

> I told myself I didn't need another Timex...


Same here... but for $10.50 (after 50% off code) for a white-faced 38mm weekender, what' the heck...


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

theague said:


> Our cyber weekend sale is on. 40% off natos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just ordered a watch roll and two NATOs. Great deal and to anyone who hasn't tried Ague's NATOs, I'd encourage you to. I get compliments on my #mihermano strap all the time, the quality is good and they are extra long for the bigger wristed gentlemen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> I just ordered a watch roll and two NATOs. Great deal and to anyone who hasn't tried Ague's NATOs, I'd encourage you to. I get compliments on my #mihermano strap all the time, the quality is good and they are extra long for the bigger wristed gentlemen.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


Edit: In stock!

IG: Qbes13


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

KarmaToBurn said:


> From the G.Gerlach thread,
> 
> Folks,
> You asked for Black Friday offer ? So here it is
> ...


If they had their bullhead model on sale I'd be all over it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

If not already posted. Amazon has the Casio G-2900 (battery powered) for under $33
Amazon.com: Casio Men's G2900F-1V "G-Shock Classic" Watch with Black Band: Casio: Watches

and the GW-M500A (Solar/Atomic) for under $41
http://www.amazon.com/Casio-GWM500A...qid=1448587682&sr=8-29&keywords=casio+g-shock

These are both great models. A bit under rated and unloved, but great modules nonetheless. I've never seen either of these for this price. I would take either one of these over the DW-5600E or the DW-6900 in a heart beat.

Happy hunting.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> If they had their bullhead model on sale I'd be all over it.


I'd pay retail if they if they brought back the burgundy version of the bullhead (Zubr).







Pic lifted from google.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

If not already posted. Amazon has the Casio G-2900 (battery powered) for under $33
http://www.amazon.com/Casio-G2900F-...qid=1448587656&sr=8-39&keywords=casio+g-shock

and the GW-M500A (Solar/Atomic) for under $41
http://www.amazon.com/Casio-GWM500A...qid=1448587682&sr=8-29&keywords=casio+g-shock

These are both great models. A bit under rated and unloved, but great modules nonetheless. I've never seen either of these for this price. I would take either one of these over the DW-5600E or the DW-6900 in a heart beat.

Happy hunting.


----------



## hell0w (Nov 18, 2015)

SEA-GULL 
$500 → $199
http://www.chinesewatch.net/goods.php?id=6


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Black Friday - The Super Bowl of the "Head's Up!" thread!


----------



## Word Of Madness (Nov 26, 2013)

Had a quick check if this had been posted already, but forgive me if I've missed it.

*Crown and Buckle*

30% off nylon
20% off leather
10% off American made

No code, discounts are applied automatically.

Watch Straps | Leather & NATO Straps | Crown & Buckle


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Got my Sea-gull limited edition military watch No.1 from Amazon for 249. 68% off retail. Solid built but may be a bit too big on my small wrist.









Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## catch-22 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hamilton Jazz Master H18451555 Watch

Quartz jazzmaster for only $158 wow


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Ordered this Edox Les Bemonts from Overstock yesterday with 12% off coupon. I paid USD 528 and that was the lowest price I have seen. This is my 4th Edox and I love their slim line watches.








Today I have this Edox Les Bemonts slim line hand winding with leather on my wrist. This is one of my favorite and I will wear it going to bed. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

By the way, this Edox slim line hand wind is selling for 388 in Ashford. I paid 399 with a coupon last time. Amazing watch and I got a lot of compliment.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## elias_ (Nov 24, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> I just ordered a watch roll and two NATOs. Great deal and to anyone who hasn't tried Ague's NATOs, I'd encourage you to. I get compliments on my #mihermano strap all the time, the quality is good and they are extra long for the bigger wristed gentlemen.


in for 1 black for my Orient and 1 OD green for my Timex Expedition... !


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If you're looking for something big, chunky and ... oh, what's the word? ... bold ... Upscale Time, for a couple of more hours, has the Savoy Icon Extreme quartz watch model WM1.21B7R1.71.RO.TS for $189.99.

I can't tell you if it's worth that; I can only tell you this watch sells for about $300 more than that elsewhere.

Savoy Icon Extreme Stainless Steel Mesh Men's Watch WM1.21B7R1.71.RO.TS


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

B&Rbands 25% off with coupon BF2015, apologies if already posted.


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

theague said:


> We have 40% off our canvas watch rolls. I'm about to add more stock right now.
> 
> - via tapatalk


Thanks for the shipping info BTW!



mannal said:


> The worlds largest collection of top quality NATO straps â€" Cheapest NATO Straps
> 
> View attachment 6133762


Is this site solid?, are the straps good quality?, first time I hear about them.


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

Double post, bah!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Missed the bracelet version, but the rubber version is close enough for 489.99 shipped from WoW. Thanks for the discount codes!
Will put it on leather.


----------



## cba191 (May 3, 2014)

hell0w said:


> SEA-GULL
> $500 → $199
> 819.316_SPECIAL OFFER_CHINESE WATCH


I so wish that wasn't an open heart. It's gorgeous!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Pato_Lucas said:


> Thanks for the shipping info BTW!
> 
> Is this site solid?, are the straps good quality?, first time I hear about them.


This will be my second time using them. Got a Leather NATO a few months ago. Nice strap but it held onto that new leather smell way too long. I ordered 5 straps for $18.95 US shipped.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

elias_ said:


> I've been looking at the cream dial Orient Defenderfor $89 on Long Island Watches. Is this a great deal or am i just a novice??? I just bought my first Orient about a week ago and it hasn't even arrived yet :-x


That's a good deal. I was looking at this one for a while and $89 was too good to let it get away so I ordered one this afternoon. Orient usually is very good quality for the money. I think they usually sell for about $150 and I haven't seen these under $120. Get it while you can for this price! 

I just got the Ray through the Amazon deals week price of $72. Long Island currently has it for $95 which still is an excellent price.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

2 left on leather at $490 with code HOLIDAY60, free shipping at WoW.


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

Pato_Lucas said:


> Thanks for the shipping info BTW!
> 
> Is this site solid?, are the straps good quality?, first time I hear about them.


I've purchased a couple of straps from them. No problem with getting the product. If I recall, it took a bit of time to get to the US from Sweden.

The leather strap is thin, the nylon strap hasn't been used yet-it's on my son's watch for Christmas. It appears to be fine though.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles Pisano (Sep 15, 2015)

I've been trying this Deep Blue "forty" coupon for 24 hours and I can't get it to work... Anyone have any success?


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> *Frederique Constant Men's FC303C5B4 Index will be $447.30 if they don't pull the scam of raising their prices before the sale goes into effect.*
> 
> Nice price.
> 
> View attachment 6120914


I tried the 30BLACKFRI code on this one and didn't work. Oh well, I'll keep saving for that grail.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

thedius said:


> I don't know guys... maybe the WOW offers will all be tomorrow but so far I haven't seen anything truly spectacular (for a Black Friday period that is).
> 
> A big Thank You though to all of you who take the time and effort to post bargains here, truly appreciated.


+1

If only I needed another Timex... :-(


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Charles Pisano said:


> I've been trying this Deep Blue "forty" coupon for 24 hours and I can't get it to work... Anyone have any success?


Worked for me, but that was a couple days ago. I had to put it in all caps. "FORTY"

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## dx315 (Apr 4, 2015)

Caps FORTY worked.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Charles Pisano said:


> I've been trying this Deep Blue "forty" coupon for 24 hours and I can't get it to work... Anyone have any success?





Leekster said:


> Worked for me, but that was a couple days ago. I had to put it in all caps. "FORTY"
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Yep. Many of us have used it. See this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/any-deep-blue-master-1000m-automatic-owners-2594538.html

In addition to all caps, try a different web browser in case for some reason your browser is glitching on the website.


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

mannal said:


> This will be my second time using them. Got a Leather NATO a few months ago. Nice strap but it held onto that new leather smell way too long. I ordered 5 straps for $18.95 US shipped.


I had the same problem, I ordered two leather NATO straps, and I could not wear them because of the leather smell it left on my wrist. I emailed her about it but no response. Although she did spam me with surveys for each one of the straps.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Pato_Lucas said:


> Thanks for the shipping info BTW!
> 
> Is this site solid?, are the straps good quality?, first time I hear about them.


Cheapest NATO Straps is legitimate. The straps are decent quality given the price. Ague's are a bit nicer, in my opinion, but cost a bit more. The Ague's are also longer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Talk about a Black Friday deal!

*Invicta Russian diver now 92% off!*









Hurry, only 2 left in stock.

Was US $3,675.07, now *only* $319.93!

They also have it in teal green, but only 80% off, and hurry, only 3 left in stock.









:roll:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Colder said:


> Check the description. The one I grabbed from WoW did not say anything about being a display, but did mention shipping restrictions. Another model did say it may be a display.
> 
> Also, HOLIDAY60 will knock $60 off.


With WoW, you can use HOLIDAY60 for $60 off and then in a separate transaction use code HOLIDAY50 for $50 off on a second watch. Each code can only be used once.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> 2 left on leather at $490 with code HOLIDAY60, free shipping at WoW.


Thanks for posting that. I think that I just snagged the last one. $489 for a KonTiki is just WAY too low to pass up!


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> Got my Sea-gull limited edition military watch No.1 from Amazon for 249. 68% off retail. Solid built but may be a bit too big on my small wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice but $249 is hardly a deal for sea-gull movement are they even comparable with Seiko and Miyota?
For instance you could have this air blue for $209 from Evine live or some hommages from PARNIS am I missing something here?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...black-dial-leather-strap-watch?color=NO+COLOR

Kenneth Cole with Seagull ST25 for $63.


----------



## Erebos (Jun 2, 2015)

RyanD said:


> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...black-dial-leather-strap-watch?color=NO+COLOR
> 
> Kenneth Cole with Seagull ST25 for $63.


Wait. Do they really gonna copy from a Timex? Come on.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> Cheapest NATO Straps is legitimate. The straps are decent quality given the price. Ague's are a bit nicer, in my opinion, but cost a bit more. The Ague's are also longer.


I ordered 4 from the Ague and I was looking at the leather straps from CHN, but given what you tell me about the smell I rather pass.



Ticonderoga said:


> Talk about a Black Friday deal!
> 
> *Invicta Russian diver now 92% off!*
> 
> ...


I wonder what those watches did to get in prison! How long is the sentence?


----------



## Erebos (Jun 2, 2015)

Pato_Lucas said:


> I ordered 4 from the Ague and I was looking at the leather straps from CHN, but given what you tell me about the smell I rather pass.
> 
> I wonder what those watches did to get in prison! How long is the sentence?


Well. They should get injection for charging that price for those watch. IMHO.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Pato_Lucas said:


> I wonder what those watches did to get in prison! How long is the sentence?


Theft of military grade naval hardware.

Eternity.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Yep. Many of us have used it. See this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/any-deep-blue-master-1000m-automatic-owners-2594538.html
> 
> In addition to all caps, try a different web browser in case for some reason your browser is glitching on the website.


The Sea Quest can't be bought directly from them right? I've been following a red dial on Amazon. It dropped from a little over 150 to 145 earlier today. If the 30BF code worked I'd already have it but it doesn't apply. Just making sure I couldn't get it right from Deep Blue. Doesn't look like that's possible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Now that WoW has destroyed the resale on my KonTiki, I'm looking for bargains on booze to drown my sorrows.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

KrisOK said:


> Thanks for posting that. I think that I just snagged the last one. $489 for a KonTiki is just WAY too low to pass up!


There is one left but the black/yellow dial is gone, I'm sure it's because you people


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> The Sea Quest can't be bought directly from them right? I've been following a red dial on Amazon. It dropped from a little over 150 to 145 earlier today. If the 30BF code worked I'd already have it but it doesn't apply. Just making sure I couldn't get it right from Deep Blue. Doesn't look like that's possible.


Sea Quest are here: SEA QUEST DIVER 1000M 42MM - PRO DIVER COLLECTION. Looks like most are not available.

Jomashop has some models for $150: Jomashop - Search


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Sea Quest are here: SEA QUEST DIVER 1000M 42MM - PRO DIVER COLLECTION. Looks like most are not available.
> 
> Jomashop has some models for $150: Jomashop - Search


Thanks.

I had gotten to that page and that's what I see as well--only black available. I was thinking I might go for the red.

Do we have any codes for extra dollars off at Joma right now?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

What do ya guys think of this Frederique Constant from WoW?

Any other discount codes i can use on top of "HOLIDAY60"?

Men's Ltd Ed Vintage Rally Auto Chrono Black Leather Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I had gotten to that page and that's what I see as well--only black available. I was thinking I might go for the red.
> 
> ...


Xclsv5, better than a poke in the eye.

Always check retailmenot for joma and Ashford deals


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

$74.50










http://www.amazon.com/Casio-EF527D-...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B003URUM6W


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

WTB : Black Friday deal on Seiko SARB or SARG.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

thechin said:


> There is one left but the black/yellow dial is gone, I'm sure it's because you people


One white KonTiki on black strap display model left, though there seem to be plenty white dial left on blue rubber strap (no display model mentioned)

Use promo code HOLIDAY60 for additional $60 off. And promo code HOLIDAY50 for $50 off if you have already used the 60 code on a previous transaction.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

If anyone wants to sell the blue strap from their new KonTiki, PM me.


----------



## LivingTheDream (May 28, 2015)

Charles Pisano said:


> I've been trying this Deep Blue "forty" coupon for 24 hours and I can't get it to work... Anyone have any success?


Yes, it worked for me yesterday.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

watchnatic said:


> What do ya guys think of this Frederique Constant from WoW?
> 
> Any other discount codes i can use on top of "HOLIDAY60"?
> 
> Men's Ltd Ed Vintage Rally Auto Chrono Black Leather Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches


Looks cool, but here i'll save you some money:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Missed the bracelet version, but the rubber version is close enough for 489.99 shipped from WoW. Thanks for the discount codes!
> Will put it on leather.


Only 4 left on blue rubber strap


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Swiss Legend with ETA 2824 $90 after coupon code*

World of watches has four Swiss Legend watches with ETA 2824 Movements for $90 after coupon code CC10OFF. The watches are titanium and they also come with a watch winder:



http://www.worldofwatches.com/black...&pageView:grid&minPrice:&maxPrice:&pageSize:&


----------



## Alan Godfrey (Sep 26, 2015)

I can attest to their quality, own a few in 18 mm though 24, nylon NATOs, leather NATOs, and perlons. Find 5 that you like and get 20% off of the 30% off price.

I've had very few issues, and the ones I did, they are resolved EXTREMELY well (i.e. wrong size? don't send it back, we'll send you the right one OR store credit).


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

this thread is Evil!

trying to resist that Kontiki


----------



## TraumaWound (Nov 27, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Yep. Many of us have used it. See this thread: [...apparently I cannot quote links until my post count is higher...]


 Man, this thread. Every third post I'm thinking "hmm, there's a watch I need". Was trying to find reviews on the Deep Blue Master 1000m, but everything I found seemed to be for a version with a Miyota movement, which I assumed was am older version. Glad you linked that thread :] Picked up the black dial / orange bezel Deep Blue Master 1000m, with the defender bracelet to go with it.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> I was hoping to see the black Orient Star Seeker GMT in the list. Have the white and it's a beautiful timepiece.


ask and ye shall receive - Orient Star Seeker Automatic GMT Watch, Power Reserve, Sapphire Crystal #DJ00001B

looks like it just didn't make it on the advertisement.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

i went back and forth between the white and black dials, ended up with the white one , to wear on a brown leather strap. Great deal. 


ebtromba said:


> ask and ye shall receive - Orient Star Seeker Automatic GMT Watch, Power Reserve, Sapphire Crystal #DJ00001B
> 
> looks like it just didn't make it on the advertisement.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

mannal said:


> This will be my second time using them. Got a Leather NATO a few months ago. Nice strap but it held onto that new leather smell way too long. I ordered 5 straps for $18.95 US shipped.
> 
> View attachment 6134714


Maybe my math is way off or I am missing another code, but how did you get all 5 for $18.95 shipped? I come up with about $26. Plus I thought free shipping was for orders over $25. 5 for under $20 shipped is great.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

karlito said:


> Maybe my math is way off or I am missing another code, but how did you get all 5 for $18.95 shipped? I come up with about $26. Plus I thought free shipping was for orders over $25. 5 for under $20 shipped is great.


Code was giving $30 off instead of 30%. Orders have been canceled and need to be reentered.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

I found absolutely nothing worthwhile this Black Friday. :/ Bummer. Had 15 watches on the ol' wishlist, and none of them budged.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Stuhrling Original Men's 668.02 Monaco Quartz Multifunction Blue Accents Leather Watch *Currently only for $70* and avarages around $130 on amazon


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

I can't decide on which brown! Any help? http://strappedwatchcompany.com

IG: Qbes13


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: Swiss Legend with ETA 2824 $90 after coupon code*



Weston1 said:


> World of watches has four Swiss Legend watches with ETA 2824 Movements for $90 after coupon code CC10OFF. The watches are titanium and they also come with a watch winder:
> 
> Black Friday Sale | World of Watches | US


I REALLY REALLY want to get this watch... it actually looks cool, has a great movement usually reserved for watches many many times it's current price & has a titanium case and buckle....I've just bought 3 watches already this month... my god I hate this forum! lol....


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

TraumaWound said:


> Man, this thread. Every third post I'm thinking "hmm, there's a watch I need". Was trying to find reviews on the Deep Blue Master 1000m, but everything I found seemed to be for a version with a Miyota movement, which I assumed was am older version. Glad you linked that thread :] Picked up the black dial / orange bezel Deep Blue Master 1000m, with the defender bracelet to go with it.


I think you'll be happy with that watch. I have Swiss ETA movement Scubas, Pilots, a dress Rolex Oyster, lots of Seiko Monsters, just got oh so nice Seiko SARB065 "Cocktail Time" dress watch, ordering a Seiko SARB017 Alpinist this week (partial list there) and have 4 Deep Blue Automatics.

Not sure why they don't get 'a lot of love' here, but especially when caught on sale, they offer lot in the way of a quality watch for the money. No remorse. My friends and family who bought them also agree. Maybe people look down their noses because they sell some on TV, or because they're built in China. But a lot of members here who 'diss' them, have never even worn one and yet love microbrands built, some times built in the same Chinese factory as the DBs, but in many cases, Deep Blue insists on tighter tolerances and bêtter specs overall.

Again, I don't 'get it'

No--they're not perfect, the plastic boxes they usually come in are rather 'uninspired'--cheap, looking, but I don't wear the box! The proprietary nature and availability on short notice of some of their bracelets--espec. the metal ones, the use of silicone where rubber at the cost asked should go on, those are relatively small quibbles. And oh--the jet motif on their Air Blue series off puts me like Squale's cartoon whale shark on their divers.

I wrote the company about the above and they were all ears and very nice--responsive on each occasion.

But rather than try to fit in with the crowd, I'd rather stand up, stick my neck out and say that not only for me, but also for others I know who've bought and wear them---guys with more expensive watches in their collections too, feel they're well built, good looking and often excellent values.


----------



## Word Of Madness (Nov 26, 2013)

dhp178 said:


> I can't decide on which brown! Any help? Handmade Leather Watch Straps by Strapped Watch Company
> 
> IG: Qbes13


Probably depends a little on the watch it's going on.

I'm a big fan of 'Whiskey' and 'Sunrise Dublin'. 'Blue Nubnuck' looks great too, but you'd have to find the right watch for it.


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

Word Of Madness said:


> Probably depends a little on the watch it's going on.
> 
> I'm a big fan of 'Whiskey' and 'Sunrise Dublin'. 'Blue Nubnuck' looks great too, but you'd have to find the right watch for it.












IG: Qbes13


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Wenger Men's 0641.105 Sea Force 3H Analog Display Swiss Quartz Silver Watch $97 like new Amazon warehouse deals. Just one for whoever grabs it first.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

and now the evil [email protected] at WOW have added a few more options on the Kontiki. Must stay strong!!!!!!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Hmm, I'd be ticked after having just bought the 5 day, but it's running so slow that it has to be returned anyway. The last two CW watches I've ordered were defective. Completely screwed up day wheel on a BDD, and now a COSC watch running -10 s/d.
> 
> It might have something to do with the grossly inadequate shipping materials that are used. You can't ship fine watches around the world wrapped in paper with no insulation to hits and bumps. I wouldn't ship a $100 used watch the way they shipped this 5 Day auto. Stupid move.


You reminded me of a buy I made for a hand wind vintage HMT from India for ~6 bucks.. It came wrapped like a GODDAMN diamond it took over 3 minutes to unwrap the piece completely. I was so astonished at how much care the seller put into wrapping/shipping for such a cheap watch. I'm 100% sure it took seller AT LEAST 15 minutes to wrap the watch the way he did.. With cotton in and out of watch and many layers of tissues and thin cardboard and finally stitching everything into one fluffy piece with the watch inside it.

I think all online sellers should at least put some effort in securing the goods for the trip instead of sitting waiting for someone to purchase their goods, then simply sticking a label on it and off it goes.
If that man did it for a 6$ watch, they have no excuse.


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

garf666 said:


> and now the evil [email protected] at WOW have added a few more options on the Kontiki. Must stay strong!!!!!!







Stay strong and regret or get yourself a one-off Black Friday gift and be relieved. I chose the latter.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Casio Men's PRW-3500-1CR Atomic Resin Digital Watch Yesterday I saw it for more than $200, now only $165


----------



## Delta32 (Oct 9, 2012)

WOW keeps giving me this error when I put in my shipping details. Maybe they don't want to send to Denmark anyway.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Delta32 said:


> WOW keeps giving me this error when I put in my shipping details. Maybe they don't want to send to Denmark anyway.
> View attachment 6136786


I got the same message (I am in Singapore)


----------



## Desirider (Aug 27, 2015)

*Re: Swiss Legend with ETA 2824 $90 after coupon code*

Thanks Weston. I ordered one almost out of curiosity. Can they really sell a ETA 2824 watch for $90 shipped and throw in a winder?? I'll find out 



Weston1 said:


> World of watches has four Swiss Legend watches with ETA 2824 Movements for $90 after coupon code CC10OFF. The watches are titanium and they also come with a watch winder:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Friday Sale | World of Watches | US


----------



## nek (Apr 20, 2013)

commanche said:


> I got the same message (I am in Singapore)


I did too. I had to create an account and login to complete the transaction then was able to enter shipping detail option.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Think I'm going to need a bigger watch case!
My wife's main Christmas Gift to me has just been ordered. (that's saved her a bit of thinking)


----------



## callejeros (Apr 4, 2011)

theague said:


> We have 40% off our canvas watch rolls. I'm about to add more stock right now.
> 
> - via tapatalk


Any plans of adding more watch rolls stock?


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: Swiss Legend with ETA 2824 $90 after coupon code*



Weston1 said:


> World of watches has four Swiss Legend watches with ETA 2824 Movements for $90 after coupon code CC10OFF. The watches are titanium and they also come with a watch winder:
> 
> Black Friday Sale | World of Watches | US


Thanks for the heads up on this watch and the coupon code!!!



Desirider said:


> Thanks Weston. I ordered one almost out of curiosity. Can they really sell a ETA 2824 watch for $90 shipped and throw in a winder?? I'll find out


Yea I succumbed as well (4th watch in the last 1.5 months... my girl is going to kill me...seriously!). I ended up ordering this one: 
Commander Automatic Black Silicone and Dial | World of Watches







The fact that it has an ETA 2824-2 swiss movement, titanium case and buckle, decent lume, 200M water resistance AND a watch winder? Sounds too good to be true. Ebates has 12% cashback so total net price was $78!!!!!!


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

garf666 said:


> Think I'm going to need a bigger watch case!
> My wife's main Christmas Gift to me has just been ordered. (that's saved her a bit of thinking)
> 
> View attachment 6136898


Where did u buy that?


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

watchnatic said:


> Stay strong and regret or get yourself a one-off Black Friday gift and be relieved. I chose the latter.


Are these still available?


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

garf666 said:


> this thread is Evil!
> 
> trying to resist that Kontiki


Yes, I agree


----------



## pjmaxm (Apr 11, 2008)

watchnatic said:


> Stay strong and regret or get yourself a one-off Black Friday gift and be relieved. I chose the latter.


I went through the same dilemna and came to the same conclusion. Was looking to get a new watch and spend around $300-$400 but when a deal like this came up had to stretch the budget. I waffled a bit but from my order confirmation looks like I was able to get the blue/white on a bracelet. I love bracelets and from what I have read the Kontiki's is great.


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Thai_John said:


> Yes, I agree


Link for the kontiki?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Looks like they're all gone. 
Thank god


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Sorry here's the link http://www.worldofwatches.com/etern...&pageView:grid&minPrice:&maxPrice:&pageSize:&


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)

In the pre-owned/store display section of WoW, there's a deal on a sharp 42mm Hamilton Aquariva LE auto GMT on bracelet. $489 after HOLIDAY60 code. Never seen this limited edition model before, so if you want something out of the ordinary...









Men's Limited Edition Aquariva Auto GMT Stainless Steel Brown Dial | World of Watches


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Swiss Legend with ETA 2824 $90 after coupon code*



Weston1 said:


> World of watches has four Swiss Legend watches with ETA 2824 Movements for $90 after coupon code CC10OFF. The watches are titanium and they also come with a watch winder:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Friday Sale | World of Watches | US


Ever heard of the saying lipstick on a pig? Well, this is kind of the reverse of that. pig on lipstick maybe?


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> Talk about a Black Friday deal!
> 
> *Invicta Russian diver now 92% off!*
> 
> ...


Honk! Honk!! 

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Very big price drop on Diesel DZ1370 Stainless Steel Mens Watch sold now for $60


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Looks like they messed up the code. They canceled my order due to "unforeseen circumstances. When I re-ordered it was $28.00.

Unfortunately we have had some technical problems with our Black Friday discount code, and therefore we have canceled your order. We are very sorry for the inconvenience and you are more than welcome to place the order again, since the discount code is now working as it should. And again, we are very sorry about this.

Best regards
Sofie
Cheapest NATO Straps



karlito said:


> Maybe my math is way off or I am missing another code, but how did you get all 5 for $18.95 shipped? I come up with about $26. Plus I thought free shipping was for orders over $25. 5 for under $20 shipped is great.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

In the USA they would be compelled to stick with the failed orders by law.

That is pretty cheesy that they just cancelled your order...

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Not what I expected at all. I did re-order but it will probably be my last.



Leekster said:


> In the USA they would be compelled to stick with the failed orders by law.
> 
> That is pretty cheesy that they just cancelled your order...
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## walkamile (Mar 21, 2015)

Somewhere i thought i saw someone had a discount code for Air Blue watches. I can't seem to find it again. Anyone mind helping me? Thanks


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thai_John said:


> Yes, I agree


I didn't put up much resistance in the end!


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Gemnation has the Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT for 675 and 699 (white and black, respectively).
Here's the link for the white one: Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT Mens Watch Model: AL-550S5AQ6

And here's a hands-on from Ablogtowatch:
Alpina Alpiner GMT 4 Watch Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch










Looks very solid. I just don't like the size (44mm) and the bezel (degrees? seriously?).


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Beautiful watch, particularly like the silver dial. Unfortunately no bracelet version. Yes, the 360 degree compass bezel is a little much.



ChronoTraveler said:


> Gemnation has the Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT for 675 and 699 (white and black, respectively).
> Here's the link for the white one: Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT Mens Watch Model: AL-550S5AQ6
> 
> And here's a hands-on from Ablogtowatch:
> ...


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

This is pretty fantastic...

Oris Diving Aquis Date Blue Dial Black Rubber Men's Watch 733-7653-4155RS - Aquis - Oris - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

Blue dial/bezel *Oris Aquis Date 43mm on rubber* nets out *US$829* after applying code *BF-RS170*. This is among their Doorbusters so won't last long. If I didn't already have the black dial I would likely jump on this. Ridiculous price for an excellent diver from a respected house.


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> Beautiful watch, particularly like the silver dial. Unfortunately no bracelet version. Yes, the 360 degree compass bezel is a little much.


The bracelet version is $ 2.000 (!).

Any deals on Hexa? Pleaaaase?


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Swiss Legend with ETA 2824 $90 after coupon code*



Totoro66 said:


> Ever heard of the saying lipstick on a pig? Well, this is kind of the reverse of that. pig on lipstick maybe?


There's nothing wrong with the quality of these watches. It's just the name that causes all the negativity. I bought one which I may end up pulling the movement for a project. Then again I may leave it as is. I was going to buy a Chinese 2824 for the same price, no case, winder or hands. This is a no lose situation. I bought one of their quartz chronos for about $30 earlier this year for the same reason. I needed the chrono movement as a replacement and it was cheaper than the movement alone would have cost. They are actually very well made in the price range. The ETA are their premium watches.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re: Swiss Legend with ETA 2824 $90 after coupon code*

Invicta Men's 8928OB Pro Diver 23k Gold-Plated and Stainless Steel Two-Tone Automatic Watch for $69.99


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: Swiss Legend with ETA 2824 $90 after coupon code*



Weston1 said:


> There's nothing wrong with the quality of these watches. It's just the name that causes all the negativity. I bought one which I may end up pulling the movement for a project. Then again I may leave it as is. I was going to buy a Chinese 2824 for the same price, no case, winder or hands. This is a no lose situation. I bought one of their quartz chronos for about $30 earlier this year for the same reason. I needed the chrono movement as a replacement and it was cheaper than the movement alone would have cost. They are actually very well made in the price range. The ETA are their premium watches.


I concur. I didn't end up biting on this one but it's a tempting option for a lot of people and a heck of a bargain.

Lately there's been a little more noise in the signal and with the speed at which this thread moves around the bargain holiday it's frustrating to see deals on watches that most WIS might not consider-- but the _value_ in this thread is someone doing their homework and finding the diamond in the rough. This one's styling isn't completely crazy, the build quality should be appropriate for the price class, and it includes a movement worth as much as the watch, PLUS a winder? If you want to try out an ETA automatic, I can't think of a better option for less than 3x the price...

Also being a large brand, it's very, very unlikely to be an ETA clone when it's sold as ETA. They'd get into a lot of trouble for that. Just a quick peek at the stamp near the balance wheel would give me sufficient confidence that it's legit, given the source.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

*Re: Swiss Legend with ETA 2824 $90 after coupon code*

How far are you willing to stretch your Black Friday watch budget? Far enough to get a Zenith El Primero Chronomaster for under 5 grand?

JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> You reminded me of a buy I made for a hand wind vintage HMT from India for ~6 bucks.. It came wrapped like a GODDAMN diamond it took over 3 minutes to unwrap the piece completely. I was so astonished at how much care the seller put into wrapping/shipping for such a cheap watch. I'm 100% sure it took seller AT LEAST 15 minutes to wrap the watch the way he did.. With cotton in and out of watch and many layers of tissues and thin cardboard and finally stitching everything into one fluffy piece with the watch inside it.
> 
> I think all online sellers should at least put some effort in securing the goods for the trip instead of sitting waiting for someone to purchase their goods, then simply sticking a label on it and off it goes.
> If that man did it for a 6$ watch, they have no excuse.


Good point. I ordered a SARB065 Seiko 'Cocktail Time' off of Amazon. I'd heard the packaging on this intended for Japanese market only watch was 'so so'. The watch was able to move around a lot in the way too big Amazon box, as there weren't enough of the inflatable air bags in the box. The watch came in an almost austere thin, rectangular box and was really covered with dust. It cleaned right up, but I was disappointed that the reseller obviously didn't have much pride in sending a clean delivery. In comparison, a Seiko 5 'Monster' costing 2/3 less, comes clean, in a sturdy square Seiko presentation box, is more akin to what a Rolex ships in than the little cardboard type rectangular Seiko box the SARB arrived in. Heck, even the twenty dollar Mickey Mouse watch I ordered same time was cleaner and better packaged.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> This is pretty fantastic...
> 
> Oris Diving Aquis Date Blue Dial Black Rubber Men's Watch 733-7653-4155RS - Aquis - Oris - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> Blue dial/bezel *Oris Aquis Date 43mm on rubber* nets out *US$829* after applying code *BF-RS170*. This is among their Doorbusters so won't last long. If I didn't already have the black dial I would likely jump on this. Ridiculous price for an excellent diver from a respected house.


I like Oris but doesn't this case makes it hard to change straps?

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Alan Godfrey (Sep 26, 2015)

Hello folks, here are some nice Jomashop deals I'm eyeballing (but will not purchase as I've already treated myself sufficiently):

Handsome Seiko cream dial quartz chrono, brown leather (~$90 after coupon): *Seiko SNDC31 on Jomashop*

Also, a striking black Seiko quartz chrono with a bit of a Fortis look ($99 sale price): *Seiko SNN235P1 on Jomashop*

As I have too few posts to post links, I couldn't include any. Please feel free to fix this if/when you quote me. Enjoy!


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

mitchjrj said:


> Beautiful watch, particularly like the silver dial. Unfortunately no bracelet version. Yes, the 360 degree compass bezel is a little much.


Here's mine, on a after market strap here but mine came with the bracelet AND the leather strap ,it's a stunning watch, has the looks and feel ,I would say, of Omega PO for 1/5th of the cost, the 360 degrees on the bezel is to work as a compass, not sure where you would possibly need it but I love how it looks nonetheless:


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

I love this Timex: Expedition Resin Combo Watch $35


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Leekster said:


> I like Oris but doesn't this case makes it hard to change straps?


Any screwed lugs are challenging for strap change.

With the Aquis it's the lug design that makes aftermarket straps a no-go. If you must positively change straps this isn't for you. I have other watches to play with different straps. And, frankly, the rubber strap and clasp in the Aquis are so incredibly good you may not want to change at all.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Swiss Legend with ETA 2824 $90 after coupon code*



iuserman said:


> Invicta Men's 8928OB Pro Diver 23k Gold-Plated and Stainless Steel Two-Tone Automatic Watch for $69.99
> 
> View attachment 6138650


Amazon has this for $52 yesterday.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Ingersoll 45% off with code CYBERCRAZY

http://www.ingersollwatchesusa.com/...08ea4f&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> Beautiful watch, particularly like the silver dial. Unfortunately no bracelet version. Yes, the 360 degree compass bezel is a little much.


Yes, what a silly thing to do; they could have put a second row of 24 hours and had a (proper) triple time zone GMT.


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)

iuserman said:


> I love this Timex: Expedition Resin Combo Watch $35
> View attachment 6138954


Actually, this one is only $18.90 using TIMEXGIFT code.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Frederique Constant​
*Frederique Constant Men's FC303WN5B6B Index Analog-Display Swiss Automatic Silver-Tone Watch*

_1 customer review_

_

[HR][/HR]
List Price:$1,250.00
__
With Deal:$389.99 FREE One-Day Shipping & Free Returns DetailsYou Save:$860.01 (69%)

_


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

City74 said:


> Got a C60 42mm Trident in black on the way for $311 USD. That's a nice deal I believe. Went with the rubber strap and just ordered a black nylon strap for it too. Awesome!!!!


You explain your sorcery sir!

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Alpina Startimer small seconds blue dial on bracelet at Jomashop for $399.... Holy crap that's cheap!!!!

Alpina Startimer Pilot Small Seconds Quartz Navy Blue Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch AL-280NS4S6B - Startimer - Alpina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

DCP said:


> Actually, this one is only $18.90 using TIMEXGIFT code.


WOW, Thanks!!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

$999









Taken from Slickdeals
Black Friday Deal: Edox Geoscope World Time Limited Edition Automatic Men's Watch $999 (List $5,413) - Slickdeals.net


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

City74 said:


> $415-25%=$311


I'm seeing 800 euros... 
Are you taking about quartz watches? I'm in the market for a trident auto, so I guess I'm asking too much

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Any crazy watch winder deals??? Preferably for 2 or 4 watch winders?? Desperately need one!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

SO&CO New York Men's 5043 Madison Stainless Steel Watch with Black Leather Band for $30


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Soh1982 said:


> Any crazy watch winder deals??? Preferably for 2 or 4 watch winders?? Desperately need one!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ashford had some winder deals


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

ebtromba said:


> ask and ye shall receive - Orient Star Seeker Automatic GMT Watch, Power Reserve, Sapphire Crystal #DJ00001B
> 
> looks like it just didn't make it on the advertisement.


Nice.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

OOasis said:


> I'm seeing 800 euros...
> Are you taking about quartz watches? I'm in the market for a trident auto, so I guess I'm asking too much
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


Yea Quartz for that price....I'm a Quartz fan


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Soh1982 said:


> Any crazy watch winder deals??? Preferably for 2 or 4 watch winders?? Desperately need one!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How about 6 watches? Diplomat winder for $56 on Warehouse Deals.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B002ZB880Q/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

City74 said:


> Ashford had some winder deals


Yeah. Like this one.
Scatola Del Tempo Rotori 64RT-RA-ARMOURED Watch Winder

Armored 64 watch winder


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> Yeah. Like this one.
> Scatola Del Tempo Rotori 64RT-RA-ARMOURED Watch Winder
> 
> Armored 64 watch winder


Ought to pick up 2 for that bargain


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> How about 6 watches? Diplomat winder for $56 on Warehouse Deals.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B002ZB880Q/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


Thanks for that Totoro! What a score.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

City74 said:


> Ashford had some winder deals


Ashford probably ran out because now I only see 3 winders which are a little more then what I had in mind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aintitthelife98 (Nov 8, 2015)

Soh1982 said:


> Any crazy watch winder deals??? Preferably for 2 or 4 watch winders?? Desperately need one!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brookstone is offering 25% off over $149. You can get the set of 4 modular winders for $150 and Discover is offering 15% cashback for Brookstone which makes the deal even better if you have a Discover card.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

That was a crazy price on the diplomat. If you guys find another crazy deal like that please post. Thanks in advance


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> How about 6 watches? Diplomat winder for $56 on Warehouse Deals.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B002ZB880Q/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


How are you getting it for $56. When I click on the link, it's over $200. It's one heck of a deal if it's for $56 but I don't wanna buy a 6 watch winder otherwise I would have to fill it too, lol. And that won't be Waller friendly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for everyone posting the ProTrek deals. Keep 'em coming! I'm looking for a watch with tide and sunset for out on the boat and I've never shopped for an ABC watch, so I'm hoping to keep it affordable for my first one.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

aintitthelife98 said:


> Brookstone is offering 25% off over $149. You can get the set of 4 modular winders for $150 and Discover is offering 15% cashback for Brookstone which makes the deal even better if you have a Discover card.


That could be an option even if I don't have discover card. Need to look into it. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Victorinox Maverick Dual-time on lighting deal now. Remember when I was sad it only hit $225 in a previous "black friday" "deal" on Amazon? (Just a few $$ lower than normal price...)

Yeah they beat that...

$159.99, no tax in my state since Amazon's not selling but they're shipping (prime available.) Lowest I've seen on black.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004DPFBXO (you'll have to find the link under lightning deals to get the special pricing.)

It's in the prime exclusive period now but it's not flying off the shelf... 15 minutes and it should go on regular sale


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Some like new Amazon Warehouse deals on this Seiko 5 military automatic series







Seiko SNK803 $44.11 (several)
Seiko SNK807 $45.80 (1)
Seiko SNK805 $47.03 (1)


----------



## aintitthelife98 (Nov 8, 2015)

Soh1982 said:


> That could be an option even if I don't have discover card. Need to look into it. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just got this particular winder set and I am very happy with it. It is silent when working, has 3 TPD settings as well as clockwise, counterclockwise and bi-directional settings. It should allow you to wind any watch the right amount. I also like it because you can add on individually, or if one winder goes bad, replace individually rather than having to buy a whole new unit.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Soh1982 said:


> How are you getting it for $56. When I click on the link, it's over $200. It's one heck of a deal if it's for $56 but I don't wanna buy a 6 watch winder otherwise I would have to fill it too, lol. And that won't be Waller friendly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


he probably bought the last one. when i clicked the link earlier it was there. it is listed as used with damage/scratches on the glass and no warranty.

i've read about diplomats running into problems so the no warranty might be a deal breaker...but then again it was only 56 dollars so you cant really lose much.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> $999
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those crowns are _delicious_.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

aintitthelife98 said:


> I just got this particular winder set and I am very happy with it. It is silent when working, has 3 TPD settings as well as clockwise, counterclockwise and bi-directional settings. It should allow you to wind any watch the right amount. I also like it because you can add on individually, or if one winder goes bad, replace individually rather than having to buy a whole new unit.


All good points which make sense. Definitely a contender.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> Victorinox Maverick Dual-time on lighting deal now. Remember when I was sad it only hit $225 in a previous "black friday" "deal" on Amazon? (Just a few $$ lower than normal price...)
> 
> Yeah they beat that...
> 
> ...


I own this watch, and that's a fantastic price for what you're getting. Alas it's back to the normal deal.


----------



## TraumaWound (Nov 27, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I own this watch, and that's a fantastic price for what you're getting. Alas it's back to the normal deal.


Still shows $159.99. Make sure you view it through the Lightning deal interface. On mobile, I actually have a button that says "this item is available with special pricing through lightning deals. Click here to view."


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

City74 said:


> Alpina Startimer small seconds blue dial on bracelet at Jomashop for $399.... Holy crap that's cheap!!!!
> 
> Alpina Startimer Pilot Small Seconds Quartz Navy Blue Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch AL-280NS4S6B - Startimer - Alpina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> ...


This one too, Chrono version

http://www.jomashop.com/alpina-watch-al-372n4s6.html

$150 off


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> Victorinox Maverick Dual-time on lighting deal now. Remember when I was sad it only hit $225 in a previous "black friday" "deal" on Amazon? (Just a few $$ lower than normal price...)
> 
> Yeah they beat that...
> 
> ...


Found some awesome pictures of it on a rubber strap here.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Lowest I have seen this watch. $389.99 I paid around $389 for a similar model from Gemnation.:

*Frederique Constant Men's FC303WN5B6B Index Analog-Display Swiss Automatic Silver-Tone Watch*

Amazon.com: Frederique Constant Men's FC303WN5B6B Index Analog-Display Swiss Automatic Silver-Tone Watch: Frederique Constant: Watches


----------



## deleonj (Jun 17, 2012)

Ashford has a few deals going right now on hamiltons, rado, and zenith. 
-and in case it hasnt been posted yet, orient has a sale on their website as well.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

mannal said:


> Looks like they messed up the code. They canceled my order due to "unforeseen circumstances. When I re-ordered it was $28.00.
> 
> Unfortunately we have had some technical problems with our Black Friday discount code, and therefore we have canceled your order. We are very sorry for the inconvenience and you are more than welcome to place the order again, since the discount code is now working as it should. And again, we are very sorry about this.
> 
> ...





Leekster said:


> In the USA they would be compelled to stick with the failed orders by law.
> 
> That is pretty cheesy that they just cancelled your order...
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.





mannal said:


> Not what I expected at all. I did re-order but it will probably be my last.


If it was anyone else I'd be upset, but Sofie is hot so I'll let it slide. I'm pathetic, I know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I own this watch, and that's a fantastic price for what you're getting. Alas it's back to the normal deal.


I handled one when I bought my Airboss in a 'going out of business' type sale. I had the funds to buy only one, although I wanted both. I figured I might see the deal on the Mav repeat, but not the Airboss. Not only was I right, this price is actually lower...


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

OOasis said:


> I'm seeing 800 euros...
> Are you taking about quartz watches? I'm in the market for a trident auto, so I guess I'm asking too much
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


You can get the auto for around $550 after discount code. I love the c60 withgreen bezels on brown leather and am fighting not to buy it as I already have an Omega PO AND Seiko SKX009, don't need another diver...but God I want it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> You can get the auto for around $550 after discount code. I love the c60 withgreen bezels on brown leather and am fighting not to buy it as I already have an Omega PO AND Seiko SKX009, don't need another diver...but God I want it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


What discount code is that? The one from the newsletter thing?


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

ChronoTraveler said:


> What discount code is that? The one from the newsletter thing?


Yeah, you have to order through their .eu site and PayPal will do the dollar conversion. After discount is applied the C60 comes to €506. Prices are higher on the US site. Current exchange is roughly $1=.918€

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Emporio Armani Men's AR2434 Chronograph Stainless Steel Watch ($207.48 around $100 drop)






)


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Is the Diplomat watch winder deal still on? Link?


----------



## mattdistefano (Nov 11, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Is the Diplomat watch winder deal still on? Link?


Pretty sure not. Warehouse deals tend to be very limited in quantity and go quick.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Well, it appears Amazon has ended the deal on Timex even though the coupon said good until Nov. 30. I hate when they lie!


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

mannal said:


> Lowest I have seen this watch. $389.99 I paid around $389 for a similar model from Gemnation.:
> 
> *Frederique Constant Men's FC303WN5B6B Index Analog-Display Swiss Automatic Silver-Tone Watch*
> 
> Amazon.com: Frederique Constant Men's FC303WN5B6B Index Analog-Display Swiss Automatic Silver-Tone Watch: Frederique Constant: Watches


In. $416 with tax to Ohio


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Looks like it is still going on:
Amazon.com: Take 50% Off Timex Watches: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry



M111 said:


> Well, it appears Amazon has ended the deal on Timex even though the coupon said good until Nov. 30. I hate when they lie!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I miss the days of no-tax on Amazon.



Grinny456 said:


> In. $416 with tax to Ohio


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

$50 - Lowest price since 2013 on Invicta Men's 9308 "Pro Diver" Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

mannal said:


> Looks like it is still going on:
> Amazon.com: Take 50% Off Timex Watches: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> ...


When I enter the code, it says invalid even on watches sold by Amazon.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

mitchjrj said:


> Any screwed lugs are challenging for strap change.
> 
> With the Aquis it's the lug design that makes aftermarket straps a no-go. If you must positively change straps this isn't for you. I have other watches to play with different straps. And, frankly, the rubber strap and clasp in the Aquis are so incredibly good you may not want to change at all.


Someone has come out with adaptors for the aquis to make it possible to change straps.


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

Looks great. Where did you get yours? And for how much?



monza06 said:


> Here's mine, on a after market strap here but mine came with the bracelet AND the leather strap ,it's a stunning watch, has the looks and feel ,I would say, of Omega PO for 1/5th of the cost, the 360 degrees on the bezel is to work as a compass, not sure where you would possibly need it but I love how it looks nonetheless:


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Looks like you are correct. I would contact Amazon CS.



M111 said:


> When I enter the code, it says invalid even on watches sold by Amazon.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Soh1982 said:


> How are you getting it for $56. When I click on the link, it's over $200. It's one heck of a deal if it's for $56 but I don't wanna buy a 6 watch winder otherwise I would have to fill it too, lol. And that won't be Waller friendly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I posted it specifically for you, but I guess someone else snapped it up.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Amuthini said:


> Someone has come out with adaptors for the aquis to make it possible to change straps.


By that I presume it would be an end-cap of sorts that would attach to a conventional strap and then terminate in the narrower end for the Aquis lugs? Interesting. Although I'm trying to picture how that would work. The other option of course is custom and there are beautiful examples out there, but an incrementally higher cost than a conventional strap.

Regardless, an awesome watch at a great price. I've not seen the strap alone for less than $300 online.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> I posted it specifically for you, but I guess someone else snapped it up.


Wow!!! Lol. You blink and you lose!!! I hope there is another crazy deal like that which I am able to snag.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philip J. Fry (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for the reminder on the Orient deal! I've been eyeing a Sun and Moon for a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

So Gemnation has the alpina GMT on leather for $650-700, and Joma has the bracelet version for $1100...

...I'm... pretty sure it's not worth the extra $400... right? I have a tough decision to make...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Night Vision model 249068 for $215.62. That beats other sites' sale price by at least $64.

http://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-249068-Vision-Analog-Display/dp/B00G7YQNWW


----------



## MDFL (May 14, 2014)

Worn and Wound has 10% off straps with code: *2015BLACKWW
*
http://wornandwound.com/2015/11/27/10-straps-for-black-friday-at-ww-shop/


----------



## Pride (Apr 19, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> If it was anyone else I'd be upset, but Sofie is hot so I'll let it slide. I'm pathetic, I know.
> 
> www.thewatchquest.com


I agree.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> This has been mentioned briefly by snoboardp, but I think he can't post link yet, so here it is:
> 
> *Take 50% off Timex Watches w/ code TIMEXGIFT
> 
> ...


Ordered an Ironman with heart rate monitor for myself and a Gold tone ladies watch as a gift for Christmas.

Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Which heart rate monitor one is elgiable?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Someone needs to tell Sofie to send some love my-way.



RyanPatrick said:


> If it was anyone else I'd be upset, but Sofie is hot so I'll let it slide. I'm pathetic, I know.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

aintitthelife98 said:


> Brookstone is offering 25% off over $149. You can get the set of 4 modular winders for $150 and Discover is offering 15% cashback for Brookstone which makes the deal even better if you have a Discover card.


Several poor reviews. A lot of good ones. I saw no mention of choices for the three TPD settings.
Could you provide the numbers please?


----------



## Robbyb03 (Aug 7, 2014)

Maybe some of the Southern Hemisphere people would be interested as this seems like a great deal to me...


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

M111 said:


> When I enter the code, it says invalid even on watches sold by Amazon.


Same happened to me. Sent Amazon and email and they agreed to honour the promotion. Must be sold or fulfilled by Amazon.

Give that a go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

aintitthelife98 said:


> I just got this particular winder set and I am very happy with it. It is silent when working, has 3 TPD settings as well as clockwise, counterclockwise and bi-directional settings. It should allow you to wind any watch the right amount. I also like it because you can add on individually, or if one winder goes bad, replace individually rather than having to buy a whole new unit.


I have one as well, but now it turned into a watch case -- all four winder motors failed. The 1st two soon after the 1st anniversary. The last two right after the 2 nd year. 
The extended warranty may payoff with this unit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Prime lightning deal for $449


----------



## aintitthelife98 (Nov 8, 2015)

w4tchnut said:


> I have one as well, but now it turned into a watch case -- all four winder motors failed. The 1st two soon after the 1st anniversary. The last two right after the 2 nd year.
> The extended warranty may payoff with this unit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Motor failure seems to be an issue with most of the more affordable winders. I decided to get the 3 year replacement plan for that reason since it was only 30 bucks.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Remember!

Once you get confirmation your watch is coming, be sure to post about it in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/incoming-what-have-you-got-mail-part-5-a-1246922.html. Might as well encourage everyone to come check out these BF deals here. :-!


----------



## aintitthelife98 (Nov 8, 2015)

nello said:


> Several poor reviews. A lot of good ones. I saw no mention of choices for the three TPD settings.
> Could you provide the numbers please?


They are 672, 960 and 1248.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

w4tchnut said:


> I have one as well, but now it turned into a watch case -- all four winder motors failed. The 1st two soon after the 1st anniversary. The last two right after the 2 nd year.
> The extended warranty may payoff with this unit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm, this means I may have to look else where. I guess I will keep looking for more good deals.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Swiss Legend with ETA 2824 $90 after coupon code*



WorthTheWrist said:


> How far are you willing to stretch your Black Friday watch budget? Far enough to get a Zenith El Primero Chronomaster for under 5 grand?
> 
> JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


Good price, but not enough below Ebay prices to be tempting. I missed out on a better Zenith deal earlier today. Hoping that it comes back in stock.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re: Swiss Legend with ETA 2824 $90 after coupon code*

Invicta Men's 21395 I-Force Analog Display Quartz Black Watch for $55 instead of $80+


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: Swiss Legend with ETA 2824 $90 after coupon code*

This is one of the Timex Weekender Chronos not included in the 50% off promo, but they've been quietly dropping the price on it behind the scenes.

http://www.amazon.com/Timex-TW2P715009J-Weekender-Collection-Stainless/dp/B00YTY8MQW

$36 as I write this for a "vintage reverse panda" chrono (is that a real term?) Normal price is around $60.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

*Re: Swiss Legend with ETA 2824 $90 after coupon code*

Deep Blue just posted some more automatics with bracelets. These are Master 1000s with a different dial face and hands from the ones everyone has been ordering this week already. $366 before discount:
"BRAND NEW " MASTER 1000 AUTOMATIC BRACELET -CERAMIC BEZEL DIVER - 7 COLORS - BLACK FRIDAY GIFT SECTION


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: Swiss Legend with ETA 2824 $90 after coupon code*



cel4145 said:


> Deep Blue just posted some more automatics with bracelets. These are Master 1000s with a different dial face and hands from the ones everyone has been ordering this week already. $366 before discount:
> "BRAND NEW " MASTER 1000 AUTOMATIC BRACELET -CERAMIC BEZEL DIVER - 7 COLORS - BLACK FRIDAY GIFT SECTION


What is the discount code?!? Ahhhhhh!


----------



## dx315 (Apr 4, 2015)

FORTY


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Thanks for everyone posting the ProTrek deals. Keep 'em coming! I'm looking for a watch with tide and sunset for out on the boat and I've never shopped for an ABC watch, so I'm hoping to keep it affordable for my first one.


May have already been posted and/or not what you're looking for, but the G-Shock Gulfman has tide/moon. $76 and change on Amazon.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: Swiss Legend with ETA 2824 $90 after coupon code*



cel4145 said:


> Deep Blue just posted some more automatics with bracelets. These are Master 1000s with a different dial face and hands from the ones everyone has been ordering this week already. $366 before discount:
> "BRAND NEW " MASTER 1000 AUTOMATIC BRACELET -CERAMIC BEZEL DIVER - 7 COLORS - BLACK FRIDAY GIFT SECTION


Those..... evil.... bastards....

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## sg085 (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Swiss Legend with ETA 2824 $90 after coupon code*



cel4145 said:


> Deep Blue just posted some more automatics with bracelets. These are Master 1000s with a different dial face and hands from the ones everyone has been ordering this week already. $366 before discount:
> "BRAND NEW " MASTER 1000 AUTOMATIC BRACELET -CERAMIC BEZEL DIVER - 7 COLORS - BLACK FRIDAY GIFT SECTION


Stop please !!!


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Foxman2k said:


> Which heart rate monitor one is elgiable?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

And then code TIMEXGIFT? Didn't work for me


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Foxman2k said:


> And then code TIMEXGIFT? Didn't work for me


Issues have been reported. Call customer service.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## scufutz (Jun 21, 2014)

Run beatch run ...
Rangeman BF2015 coupon - 20% off for the second unit ... will be 156€ 
On de.watchshop.com (german or france language)
Already purchased 2 !!!

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

JOMA has these MOMO DESIGN Dive watches for sale @ $219 with code @website. ETA 2824/2, open heart, inner rotating bezel. 4 color choices.


----------



## captainscott (Nov 3, 2014)

DCP said:


> Actually, this one is only $18.90 using TIMEXGIFT code.


Hey Thanks for the tip, code worked great can't beat the price.
*Order Summary*

Item(s) Subtotal:
$35.91​
Shipping & Handling:
$0.00​
Courtesy Credit:
-$17.95​

Total before tax:
$17.96​
Estimated tax to be collected:
$0.00​

Grand Total:
$17.96​


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

Ladies / Gents:

I need to take a break from all this. Too many tempting deals. Bought a couple watches this weekend and I think I'm done. For the sake of my bank account, my sanity, and to avoid my wife's wrath, I'm going to take a break from looking at this thread to avoid further temptation to buy things.

However, if we must be honest, I'll probably be back here by tomorrow... if not sooner, haha. *sigh*

Happy shopping and happy holidays, everyone! I hope everyone finds and gets what they're looking for!

P.S.
If any of you are curious, here's what I picked up:
Orient Bambino Version 1 from Long Island Watch: Orient Bambino Automatic Dress Watch with Black Dial, Applied Silver Hour Markers #ER24004B
Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Marine ISO-certified diver's watch: Citizen BN0150-61E Eco-Drive Promaster Marine 200m ISO Cert. Divers Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com (I know this one isn't necessarily a Black Friday / holiday deal, but it's been hard to find this one and I can never be sure how long it'll be in stock... I ordered it from Duty Free Island via eBay and it said I got the last one!)

I also ordered this strap for the Bambino: Bob Alligator Style Watch Band Strap for IWC Light Brown 21 mm New | eBay
Inspiration to put the light brown strap on the Bambino came from this pic I found via Google: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/f1/f3/bf/f1f3bf214234c9cb474d4748e368b013.jpg
Worn & Wound's review also included them putting a lighter brown strap on it: http://wornandwound.com/2012/08/29/review-orient-bambino-er24004b/


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

*Re: Swiss Legend with ETA 2824 $90 after coupon code*



cel4145 said:


> Deep Blue just posted some more automatics with bracelets. These are Master 1000s with a different dial face and hands from the ones everyone has been ordering this week already. $366 before discount:
> "BRAND NEW " MASTER 1000 AUTOMATIC BRACELET -CERAMIC BEZEL DIVER - 7 COLORS - BLACK FRIDAY GIFT SECTION


Why is "Brand New" in quotations?

With 40% off I'm assuming this is around $200. How good of a deal is this? Pretty good, or super crazy good?


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> Issues have been reported. Call customer service.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Considering I am in Australia I decided to send an email as opposed to calling. They honoured the promotion provided it was either through Amazon or fulfilled by Amazon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oscar23 (Nov 6, 2013)

Casio AMW320D-9EV $34.20.

http://www.amazon.com/Casio-AMW320D...ionId=AKIAJ7T5BOVUVRD2EFYQ&tag=camelbrowser20 linkCode=xm2&camp=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B000GB1R5K


----------



## nek (Apr 20, 2013)

Gemnation have the Eterna 1935 on sale for $399

http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Eterna-1935-8491.41.41.1117D-37049.html










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

*Re: Swiss Legend with ETA 2824 $90 after coupon code*



ebtromba said:


> Why is "Brand New" in quotations?


I would guess because it's a new model.



ebtromba said:


> With 40% off I'm assuming this is around $200. How good of a deal is this? Pretty good, or super crazy good?


Might want to discuss that here where people have already been getting in and discussing the other Master 1000 models this week: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/any-deep-blue-master-1000m-automatic-owners-2594538.html


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Swiss Legend with ETA 2824 $90 after coupon code*



cel4145 said:


> Deep Blue just posted some more automatics with bracelets. These are Master 1000s with a different dial face and hands from the ones everyone has been ordering this week already. $366 before discount:
> "BRAND NEW " MASTER 1000 AUTOMATIC BRACELET -CERAMIC BEZEL DIVER - 7 COLORS - BLACK FRIDAY GIFT SECTION


Bah. Still no yellow, or any white dial options. But the blue and the blue/black bezel models are intriguing for that price.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Been eyeing the Gavox Squadron for a while. They are having 20% today through the 30th and with the Euro dropping to 1.05 I paid $274 for a new one. 
coupon is time4blackfriday not time2


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

$777 on Amazon after Black Friday coupon.








Automatic Chronograph


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

Sorry not a deal post: this is my first Black Friday after becoming a watch nut. My head wants to assplode. So many deals, so little money.... Thanks to everyone who took the time and effort posting here! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Wow codes Holiday60 or Holiday50? Are these right? I cannot keep up in here. At work. Did I dream that? 
Anyone?


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> $777 on Amazon after Black Friday coupon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BTW this is a limited edition that comes with a collector's box and toy boat.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

FatWallet offering 10% rebate on purchases made at Groupon, which in turn is having a watch sale. Mostly quartz fashion watch stuff -- August Steiner, Akribos, etc. -- but there are some Ingersolls, Movados and other things a diligent searcher might find worthwhile. Between their sale prices and the cash back, should be some worthwhile finds.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> BTW this is a limited edition that comes with a collector's box and toy boat.


That boat is a RIVA, the Lambo of speedboats. It is currently in the Heineken TV ad with Daniel Craig driving it.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Was there a code for anything additional off the Bambino with LIW?


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Was there a code for anything additional off the Bambino with LIW?


Weird double post...


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Was there a code for anything additional off the Bambino with LIW?


No code that I heard of. I bought one myself and was monitoring this thread for a bit.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

I contacted them and they are honoring the price. Thanks!


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Was there a code for anything additional off the Bambino with LIW?


No code, just part of the Black Friday deals. Pretty good price, I don't think I've seen any of those Orients at those prices before. Considering the Orient Defender myself even though I was looking for a dive watch to replace my recently dead Orient Mako which I ordered from Long Island watch.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Closing hours of the Aevig Valkyr massdrop. Talk me into/out of it. Very, very seriously considering taking the plunge.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/aevig-...t 2015-11-20&utm_term=Community - Style - [A]

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> BTW this is a limited edition that comes with a collector's box and toy boat.


I was going to pass until I saw the boat!


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

ericlikeseatin said:


> No code, just part of the Black Friday deals. Pretty good price, I don't think I've seen any of those Orients at those prices before. Considering the Orient Defender myself even though I was looking for a dive watch to replace my recently dead Orient Mako which I ordered from Long Island watch.


how'd your mako die?


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: Swiss Legend with ETA 2824 $90 after coupon code*

Marathon MEDIUM TSAR Dive Watch is down to $389 on Amazon. Camel says $369 is the lowest its seen. Checked a couple other places and found in the $390's. Just keep in mind this is the smaller 36MM DIAL!

http://www.amazon.com/MARATHON-WW19...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00KHVP8KY


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

I just grabbed this Jack Mason Auburn University field watch for $22 and change at Nordstrom Rack. Looks like a fun little beater for $20 and I can rep my alma mater.

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...-tigers-nato-striped-strap-watch?color=SILVER

They had a ton of universities in a couple different models. All 75% off.

They also had this Avi-8 for $99. Not sure if it's a good deal but I know some folks around here like them so thought I'd share. Plus it comes with a free wallet.

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...er-harrier-ii-analog-watch-set?color=No+Color

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

accidentalsuccess said:


> Closing hours of the Aevig Valkyr massdrop. Talk me into/out of it. Very, very seriously considering taking the plunge.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/aevig-valkyr-watch?referer=D29LPN&mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Men%27s%20Style%20A%20Product%20Announcement%202015-11-20&utm_term=Community%20-%20Style%20-%20%5BA%5D
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


You'll get no help from me. I'm trying to keep myself from buying it as well. That's a great looking watch.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

ericlikeseatin said:


> No code, just part of the Black Friday deals. Pretty good price, I don't think I've seen any of those Orients at those prices before. Considering the Orient Defender myself even though I was looking for a dive watch to replace my recently dead Orient Mako which I ordered from Long Island watch.


I did get an extra 5% for signing up for the newsletter. $90.25 delivered.


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

ebtromba said:


> how'd your mako die?


Not sure, it looked like this one morning last week.









8 years of trusty service is pretty good. Time for a replacement beater!


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Of all the crazy deals in this thread, I think I'm only gonna buy this one, what you people think, just 165 ducats at Ashforde :


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

Looks cool, what are the specs?



thechin said:


> Of all the crazy deals in this thread, I think I'm only gonna buy this one, what you people think, just 165 ducats at Ashforde :


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

thechin said:


> Of all the crazy deals in this thread, I think I'm only gonna buy this one, what you people think, just 165 ducats at Ashforde :


Go to the Ashford site via EBates and you can get 8% cash back, too.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Go to the Ashford site via EBates and you can get 8% cash back, too.


Grazias amigo, I signed up for Befrugal and they promise 7% but I read the fine print and too many conditions listed, anyway, either way I don't think I can lose much with this one, Swiss Made, 500M WR and I love that massive mesh, reminds me of a Zixen that i will probably never buy (sigh)...


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

ericlikeseatin said:


> Not sure, it looked like this one morning last week.
> 8 years of trusty service is pretty good. Time for a replacement beater!


You're letting go of an 8 year long companion for this tiny hiccup? 
Just get a 4$ case opener and glue this thing back to your wrist.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

RedHerringHack said:


> Looks cool, what are the specs?


It's a chunky monkey, 45mm wide, 12.5 thick, mesh starts at 27mm wide


----------



## Cuincy (Oct 21, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> accidentalsuccess said:
> 
> 
> > Closing hours of the Aevig Valkyr massdrop. Talk me into/out of it. Very, very seriously considering taking the plunge.
> ...


I thought I would jump on this myself cuz I've been eyeing the brown dial for some time. I did some math and it ended up not being a "great" deal for me. I was actually in process of checking out and saw the grand total spike since massdrop charges me state tax. I'm not a fan of the firehose strap either, so i ended up opting out.


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

shmaiz3r said:


> You're letting go of an 8 year long companion for this tiny hiccup?
> Just get a 4$ case opener and glue this thing back to your wrist.


Haha, quite frankly yes. The crystal has fogged up with some oily residue. I've gone through too many bent spring bars to keep count. It's slowly losing time as well and needs to be reset every few days now. As a $110 watch back in 2007, it isn't really worth it to get it regulated. It was a beater watch from the get-go and it's been thoroughly beaten. I've loved it to death and now it has died.


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> $777 on Amazon after Black Friday coupon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing deal. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> $777 on Amazon after Black Friday coupon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the coupon code? Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Cuincy said:


> I thought I would jump on this myself cuz I've been eyeing the brown dial for some time. I did some math and it ended up not being a "great" deal for me. I was actually in process of checking out and saw the grand total spike since massdrop charges me state tax. I'm not a fan of the firehose strap either, so i ended up opting out.


I think I might have talked myself out of it as well. Green bezel was my favorite but I thought it had a blue dial. Black doesn't interest me as much. Well I also really like that brown dial but that one is on a black strap instead of brown. I'd prefer the brown. So excuses keep me from spending money this time. There was actually a bronze cased one on F29 just a few days ago for $360. Shoulda bought it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> You'll get no help from me. I'm trying to keep myself from buying it as well. That's a great looking watch.


I just jumped on. Ironically it's this thread that helped convince me because there have been a lot of good deals but on far less unique watches. I don't need more of the same-look. Plus the added firehose strap equals a great deal beyond what I was all ready on the fence about. I've been looking at birth year watches but the styling here surpasses them and it's a new watch vs, ahem, older models. Finally, my huldra is probably my favorite watch but I didn't get it straight from chip so I'm glad I'm supporting him directlyish through the drop.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Prdrers said:


> May have already been posted and/or not what you're looking for, but the G-Shock Gulfman has tide/moon. $76 and change on Amazon.


Thanks for pointing this out. Looks like no sunset data. But got me looking in the right direction. Since we don't have tides of significance here on the Great Lakes, looks like what I really need is sunrise/set and barometric readings/alarm, so I'm narrowing down the right Casio for me.  Thanks again!


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

accidentalsuccess said:


> I just jumped on. Ironically it's this thread that helped convince me because there have been a lot of good deals but on far less unique watches. I don't need more of the same-look. Plus the added firehose strap equals a great deal beyond what I was all ready on the fence about. I've been looking at birth year watches but the styling here surpasses them and it's a new watch vs, ahem, older models. Finally, my huldra is probably my favorite watch but I didn't get it straight from chip so I'm glad I'm supporting him directlyish through the drop.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Congrats on that! I'm holding out for the bronze versions coming out soon.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

ericlikeseatin said:


> Haha, quite frankly yes. The crystal has fogged up with some oily residue. I've gone through too many bent spring bars to keep count. It's slowly losing time as well and needs to be reset every few days now. As a $110 watch back in 2007, it isn't really worth it to get it regulated. It was a beater watch from the get-go and it's been thoroughly beaten. I've loved it to death and now it has died.


indeed. especially considering you could get a new one for less than a hundred bucks on amazon (if they are still on sale)

I'd probably try and find a different beater, though, and I imagine thats the same conclusion you've come to.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Thanks for pointing this out. Looks like no sunset data. But got me looking in the right direction. Since we don't have tides of significance here on the Great Lakes, looks like what I really need is sunrise/set and barometric readings/alarm, so I'm narrowing down the right Casio for me.  Thanks again!


The GW-9400 Rangeman is your best choice for sunrise/sunset, barometer, barograph, alarms.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> The GW-9400 Rangeman is your best choice for sunrise/sunset, barometer, barograph, alarms.


Amazon is showing that particular color at $1400?! Is that accurate? I really liked that watch for about 12 seconds...as long as it took me to Google it.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Amazon is showing that particular color at $1400?! Is that accurate? I really liked that watch for about 12 seconds...as long as it took me to Google it.


The grey version is an out of production LE. The black and green versions can be found under $200. All Rangeman are functionally identical. JDM versions have a carbonfiber strap.

http://www.gosale.com/search/casio gw-9400-1


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow. Crazy collection! 
So a yellow or orange will set me back much more? If I'm going to buy my first G, I was hoping it wouldn't be black. LOL


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Wow. Crazy collection!
> So a yellow or orange will set me back much more? If I'm going to buy my first G, I was hoping it wouldn't be black. LOL


That's me too. I have two G's right now and I don't think I will ever own a black one. G's are my fun watch as far as I am concerned.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Keep your eyes tuned for a deal on a colored Rangeman, they are bound to occur this holiday season.

"Men in Sunrise" Rangeman










Camo Rangeman










Burton Rangeman










Kobe Rangeman GW-9400FBJ



















GW-9430EJ, the 30th Anniversary Rangeman.


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

These are not affordable per se, but damn crazy discounts on very good watches... Yeah, some of these prices are silly low. It does make me wonder how big the margins are for ADs who sell at close to MSRP.

Eterna deals on WOW were pretty crazy, and even though they sold out of std Kontiki models, they still have Chrono Kontiki for $899 - good price but Kontiki looks better as a 3 hander rather than with chrono sub-dials. Spherodrives for $1,499 are ridiculously cheap - beautiful movement considering the price. Alas, the front does not look as good as the back. Vaughn dress watches are also a good deal at $1,399 with just 10mm thickness. But again - my stable of dress watches is full. Overall 80%+ off popular Eternas is a damn good deal.

Jomashop has B&M Capeland chronographs at $1,195 with BF-BM400 code
Seven Friday available for $900 with BF-SF791 code
FC Slimline (quartz) is just $325 with BF-FC150 code
Heck, they even got a Rolex Seadweller 4000 for $7,850 - that is cheaper than some used ones go for. Granted I would never buy Rolex in GM.

Ashford deals on Zenith and JeanRichard are ridiculous as well.
JR deals look good at 80% off or more. Terrascopes as low as $696, 1681 with bronze dial for just $1,024 -say what?, and a black terrascope with Rose Gold base and steel top looks damn sexy at $1,395
Blue Zenith Stratos on rubber strap for just $3,595 is bonkers (just need a bigger wrist) (black one is closer to $3,800, and tri-color is $4500)
Zenith Captain Winsor Annual Calendar\Chrono is just $4,888 (older series, but still - annual calendar....)

These are just some of the ones that caught my eye and are testing my willpower. Must not buy more watches....
Please people - buy some of these so I don;t have to fight temptation.

PS I still say the industry charges way too much if they can still make a profit on Eterna, JeanRichard at 80%+ discounts and Zenith\Breitling at 40-50%+ discounts.


----------



## md29 (Dec 20, 2013)

I tried to use the AFF85 coupon for a Black Friday Deal at Ashford, but it didn't seem to work. It says coupon applied, but the price remains the same ($750).Can you not use some coupons on black friday deals? Thanks.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If anybody wants to get their ultra-affordable Chinese mushroom brand on, Ali is also having a Black Friday (and Cyber Monday) sale. A number of different sellers with discounts, and more coupons than I usually see.

As I always recommend, steer clear of the watches that look like really close homages of major brand models; you may run into false branding issues. You can always message a seller and ask before plunking money down.

Otherwise, they have some at least occasionally nice-looking Currans, Sewors, Eyki, Winner, etc.

You know the URL.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

World of Watches has a beautiful Bulova Accutron Gemini Chrono up for $499. That's a great price for a new watch with a Valjoux 7750 movement! If I hadn't already bought that KonTiki.......

Accutron 63C106


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

md29 said:


> I tried to use the AFF85 coupon for a Black Friday Deal at Ashford, but it didn't seem to work. It says coupon applied, but the price remains the same ($750).Can you not use some coupons on black friday deals? Thanks.


Some of Ashford's coupons cannot be used on sale items.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

EnderW said:


> These are not affordable per se, but damn crazy discounts on very good watches... Yeah, some of these prices are silly low. It does make me wonder how big the margins are for ADs who sell at close to MSRP.
> 
> Eterna deals on WOW were pretty crazy, and even though they sold out of std Kontiki models, they still have Chrono Kontiki for $899 - good price but Kontiki looks better as a 3 hander rather than with chrono sub-dials. Spherodrives for $1,499 are ridiculously cheap - beautiful movement considering the price. Alas, the front does not look as good as the back. Vaughn dress watches are also a good deal at $1,399 with just 10mm thickness. But again - my stable of dress watches is full. Overall 80%+ off popular Eternas is a damn good deal.
> 
> ...


Agree
Too bad the Eternas and Zeniths I was looking at are not for sale. 
If something crazy came out on the El Primero crono 38mm I could go for a crazy expense


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

KrisOK, I will buy the Kontiki?


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

EnderW said:


> These are not affordable per se, but damn crazy discounts on very good watches... Yeah, some of these prices are silly low. It does make me wonder how big the margins are for ADs who sell at close to MSRP.
> 
> Eterna deals on WOW were pretty crazy, and even though they sold out of std Kontiki models, they still have Chrono Kontiki for $899 - good price but Kontiki looks better as a 3 hander rather than with chrono sub-dials. Spherodrives for $1,499 are ridiculously cheap - beautiful movement considering the price. Alas, the front does not look as good as the back. Vaughn dress watches are also a good deal at $1,399 with just 10mm thickness. But again - my stable of dress watches is full. Overall 80%+ off popular Eternas is a damn good deal.
> 
> ...


Anybody has the coupon code for the Eterna Spherodrives at 1499? 
Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

Amazon.com: Eterna Men's 8340.41.44.1175 Soleure Stainless steel Moon Phase Chronograph Watch: Watches

Eterna Soleure Stainless steel Moon Phase Chronograph $999 on Amazon lightning deal now.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

I think it's already been mentioned that Island Watch has some great Black Friday deals on Orients. I don't think this one has been mentioned yet, though, and I think it is one of the best deals there:

They have the Planet Orient black and this (Planet Orient Orange 21-Jewel Automatic Power Reserve on a Bracelet #CFM00002B) orange/black beauty that is already ordered for my stocking at $149.00. I think this may be the lowest price I've ever seen on the Planet Orients!


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Agree
> Too bad the Eternas and Zeniths I was looking at are not for sale.
> If something crazy came out on the El Primero crono 38mm I could go for a crazy expense


I am with you. If the 38mm tri-colored El Primero was being run at a crazy low price I'd jump all over it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## jm22 (Jan 25, 2014)

EnderW said:


> These are not affordable per se, but damn crazy discounts on very good watches...
> 
> PS I still say the industry charges way too much if they can still make a profit on Eterna, JeanRichard at 80%+ discounts and Zenith\Breitling at 40-50%+ discounts.


The Jeanrichard with the solid 18kt rose gold case for around $3,700 is crazy.


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Swiss Legend with ETA 2824 $90 after coupon code*



crysman2000 said:


> my girl is going to kill me...


Ditto



crysman2000 said:


> I ended up ordering this one:
> 
> View attachment 6136962
> 
> ...


I was curious about this deal too, but WoW had none left in silver, all they had was the black coated cases. I wanted silver.

Fortunately, thewatchery.com still has this model. Yay.

Swiss Legend 11876A-TI-01-W Watches,Commander Automatic Black Silicone and Dial, Limited Edition Swiss Legend Automatic Watches

use coupon code LUXURY4FALL10 at checkout to get it for $89.


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> The GW-9400 Rangeman is your best choice for sunrise/sunset, barometer, barograph, alarms.


Good to know. Is it too unreasonable that I also want one with atomic time, solar power, and tides? It would be my only digital watch so I'm ok with spending a lot for all that.


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

KrisOK said:


> World of Watches has a beautiful Bulova Accutron Gemini Chrono up for $499. That's a great price for a new watch with a Valjoux 7750 movement! If I hadn't already bought that KonTiki.......
> 
> Accutron 63C106
> 
> View attachment 6144866


It's still a good buy, but it was $441 recently

~Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #4 - Page 561


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

Pato_Lucas said:


> A forum favorite, the Seagull 1963 42 mm is on Long Island Watch at $229, nice deal considering they're around $300.
> 
> Seagull 1963 Hand Wind Mechanical Chronograph with White Dial #6488-2901C


Wow, absolutely love this! Wish it was sapphire, but still, it's on the way. There are 100 page long threads praising this watch. Never seen a mechanical chrono for<$400, much less a stunner like this!


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> Anybody has the coupon code for the Eterna Spherodrives at 1499?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


No coupon code needed. Only 2 left per website as of midnight 11/28. The movement on that is very impressive. $1499 is a 79% discount
Eterna Madison Men's Automatic Watch | World of Watches

PS. I haven't shopped on WOW before, so not an endorsement (on Ashford I can say - buy w confidence)


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> The GW-9400 Rangeman is your best choice for sunrise/sunset, barometer, barograph, alarms.


Wow! Which robot does it transform into?


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

Black Friday tip of the day: Ship your watch to your sibling(s) house and claim to your SO that the watch is a gift from your sibling(s).


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

watchnatic said:


> Black Friday tip of the day: Ship your watches to your sibling(s) house and claim to your SO that the watch is a gift from your sibling(s).


Fixed it for you.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

cyberpunks2000 said:


> Wow, absolutely love this! Wish it was sapphire, but still, it's on the way. There are 100 page long threads praising this watch. Never seen a mechanical chrono for<$400, much less a stunner like this!


I jumped on this one too. I'm gonna be in so much trouble.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

jm22 said:


> The Jeanrichard with the solid 18kt rose gold case for around $3,700 is crazy.


there's a few of them like that. there's one in the 2800 range too.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> Wow! Which robot does it transform into?


Good eye for spotting the decepticle.


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

I have lost count of all the watches I have bought in the past two days. (I think it's 9, maybe)

I am RedHerring and I am a hopeless watch-a-holic.

I can't help myself. I think I am going to take up a cheaper hobby, like, hookers and blow.

But at least I know what time it is.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

For those on the fence about the limited edition Alpina Race for Water LTD Ed, at Gemnation here is a pic for you. The quality is out of this world for less than a grand. I paid over double for what they are selling them for now. Yes, I am Gutted! Don't hesitate as there is only 400 in the world. Also don't worry about the bezel, I have honestly never noticed it


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> Good eye for spotting the decepticle.


That's where you plug in Depowercord isn't it? Forgive me, I am high on debit card smoke.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

RedHerringHack said:


> I have lost count of all the watches I have bought in the past two days. (I think it's 9, maybe)
> 
> But at least I know what time it is.


Fair play, you are the Black Friday King!


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

EnderW said:


> No coupon code needed. Only 2 left per website as of midnight 11/28. The movement on that is very impressive. $1499 is a 79% discount
> Eterna Madison Men's Automatic Watch | World of Watches
> 
> PS. I haven't shopped on WOW before, so not an endorsement (on Ashford I can say - buy w confidence)


Sorry. My mistake. I like this one. Do you have a coupon code?









Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

RedHerringHack said:


> I can't help myself. I think I am going to take up a cheaper hobby, like, hookers and blow.
> 
> But at least I know what time it is.


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

Those JeanRichard Terrascope are really catching my attention. One model in particular.....


----------



## Yontea (Sep 14, 2015)

On the hunt for a nice chronograph, no more than $200.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Yontea said:


> On the hunt for a nice chronograph, no more than $200.


Seiko SNDC31 for $90
Seiko Chronograph Beige Dial Brown Leather Men's Watch SNDC31 - Solar Chronograph - Seiko - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

my hesitating finger has saved my wallet from 2 Kontikis so far...phew! I did end up with 8 straps, and one watch so far, an Orient Star GMT form Long Island Watch. If this keeps up for the rest of the weekend, I am a goner ( or at least my bank account). There is Omega aqua terra on jomashop that keeps winking at me...


----------



## Yontea (Sep 14, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> Seiko SNDC31 for $90
> Seiko Chronograph Beige Dial Brown Leather Men's Watch SNDC31 - Solar Chronograph - Seiko - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


oh that is quite nice. Might pick that one up.


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

MEzz said:


> my hesitating finger has saved my wallet from 2 Kontikis so far...phew! I did end up with 8 straps, and one watch so far, an Orient Star GMT form Long Island Watch. If this keeps up for the rest of the weekend, I am a goner ( or at least my bank account). There is Omega aqua terra on jomashop that keeps winking at me...


I missed out on the KonTiki's to but still managed to find to watches on Ashford that were "to good to pass up" and close to adding another...

Good thing about this time of year is its easier to "explain" multiple packages being delivered within a few days.

The devil himself started this thread


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

rhstranger2772 said:


> I missed out on the KonTiki's to but still managed to find to watches on Ashford that were "to good to pass up" and close to adding another...
> 
> Good thing about this time of year is its easier to "explain" multiple packages being delivered within a few days.
> 
> The devil himself started this thread


I now envy people with birthdays falling on end of November. It's easier to get pass the "customs" that is sharing the same bed as me.


----------



## Agent_719 (Sep 13, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> Seiko SNDC31 for $90
> Seiko Chronograph Beige Dial Brown Leather Men's Watch SNDC31 - Solar Chronograph - Seiko - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


thanks for the sic!
almost 2x cheaper compared to the country im residing !


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

jsj11 said:


> For those on the fence about the limited edition Alpina Race for Water LTD Ed, at Gemnation here is a pic for you. The quality is out of this world for less than a grand. I paid over double for what they are selling them for now. Yes, I am Gutted! Don't hesitate as there is only 400 in the world. Also don't worry about the bezel, I have honestly never noticed it
> 
> View attachment 6145586


Gemnation also has some great deals on other Alpinas, e.g. their Alpiner 4 GMT watch for just under $700 (normally $1k at Jomashop).


----------



## Sihproma (Feb 17, 2012)

Any Jazzmaster Seaview deals?


----------



## dx315 (Apr 4, 2015)

Amazon Cyber Monday watch deals 20% off code 20CYBERWK

http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/oth...=lbr_brands_browse-bin&ie=UTF8&qid=1448711640

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## big ned (Jul 17, 2015)

jsj11 said:


> For those on the fence about the limited edition Alpina Race for Water LTD Ed, at Gemnation here is a pic for you. The quality is out of this world for less than a grand. I paid over double for what they are selling them for now. Yes, I am Gutted! Don't hesitate as there is only 400 in the world. Also don't worry about the bezel, I have honestly never noticed it
> 
> View attachment 6145586


Dammit! It had to be done. Even with all the duty it's still easily the best price I can get it for compared to any other either here in the U.K. or Europe. What with that and a Deep Blue Master 1000 that tickled my fancy last night, it's gonna be bread and water for a few weeks now......Still the wife wanted to lose a few pounds before Christmas.


----------



## dx315 (Apr 4, 2015)

Unless you are big ned's wife, that's funny. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

cyberpunks2000 said:


> Good to know. Is it too unreasonable that I also want one with atomic time, solar power, and tides? It would be my only digital watch so I'm ok with spending a lot for all that.


Everything except tides and moon phase . Other G-Shock like the GW-7900 have tides and moon phase.

GW-9400 Rangeman specs:

Multi-Band Atomic Timekeeping (US, UK, Germany, Japan, China) 
Receives time calibration radio signals which keep the displayed time accurate 
Auto receive function (up to 6 times per day/up to 5 times per day for China) 
Manual receive function 
Signal: US WWVB, UK MSF, Germany DCF77, Japan JJY40/JJY60, China BPC 
Frequency: US 60kHz, UK 60kHz, Germany 77.5kHz, Japan 40/60kHz, BPC 68.5kHz
Tough Solar Power
Shock Resistant
Mud Resistant 
Case & buttons are sealed to prevent mud, dirt and dust from getting into the watch
200M Water Resistant
Low Temperature Resistant (-10 C / 14 F)
Triple Sensor w/Direct Access Button
Altimeter 
Measuring range: -700 to 10,000 m (-2,300 to 32,800 ft) 
Measuring unit: 1 m (5ft) 
Manual memory measurements: up to 40 records (shared storage with date/time, bearing, and barometric pressure/temperature records) 
Historical Altitude Values: High altitude, Low altitude, cumulative ascent, cumulative decent 
Others: Reference altitude setting, Altitude differential, Altitude auto reading interval (0'05 or 2'00)
Digital Compass 
Measures and displays direction as one of 16 points 
Measuring range: 0 to 359 degrees 
Measuring unit: 1 degree 
60 seconds continuous measurement 
Graphic direction pointer 
Bidirectional calibration 
Magnetic declination correction 
Bearing memory: up to 40 records (shared storage with date/time, bearing, and barometric pressure/temperature records)
Barometer
Display range: 260 to 1,100 hPa (7.65 to 32.45 inHg) 
Display unit: 1 hPa (0.05 inHg) 
Atmospheric pressure tendency graph 
Atmospheric pressure differential graphic 
Atmospheric pressure change indicator 
Manual memory measurements: up to 40 records (shared storage with date/time, bearing, and barometric pressure/temperature records)
Thermometer 
Display range: -10 to 60 C (14 to 140 F) 
Display unit: 0.1 C (0.2 F)
Full Auto LED (Super Illuminator) Backlight with Afterglow
World Time
31 time zones (48 cities + UTC), city code display, daylight saving on/off
5 Daily Alarms (4 one-time and 1 snooze alarm)
Hourly Time Signal
1/100 Second Stopwatch w/Direct Access 
Measuring capacity: 999:59'59.99" 
Measuring modes: Elapsed time, split time, 1st-2nd place times
Countdown Timer 
Measuring unit: 1 second 
Countdown range: 24 hours 
Countdown start time setting range: 1 minute to 24 hours (1-minute increments ans 1-hour increments)
Sunrise/Sunset Data
Displays sunrise time and sunset time for a specific date (at sea level)
Time Recorder
Memory capacity: up to 40 records (shared storage with date/time, bearing, and barometric pressure/temperature records)
Full Auto Calendar (Pre-programmed until the year 2099) 
12/24 Hour Formats 
Button operation tone on/off 
Accuracy: +/- 15 seconds per month (with no signal calibration)
Storage Battery: Solar Rechargeable Battery 
Battery Level Indicator 
Power Saving Function 
Approx. Battery Life: 7 months on full charge (without further exposure to light)
Module 3410


----------



## tallnthensome (Jul 3, 2015)

jsj11 said:


> For those on the fence about the limited edition Alpina Race for Water LTD Ed, at Gemnation here is a pic for you. The quality is out of this world for less than a grand. I paid over double for what they are selling them for now. Yes, I am Gutted! Don't hesitate as there is only 400 in the world. Also don't worry about the bezel, I have honestly never noticed it
> 
> View attachment 6145586


Thanks for the pic and reassurance! I can't wait until mine arrives! I thought it was a stunner and a deal too good to pass up.


----------



## tallnthensome (Jul 3, 2015)

big ned said:


> Dammit! It had to be done. Even with all the duty it's still easily the best price I can get it for compared to any other either here in the U.K. or Europe. What with that and a Deep Blue Master 1000 that tickled my fancy last night, it's gonna be bread and water for a few weeks now......Still the wife wanted to lose a few pounds before Christmas.


I'll share some of my bread and I'll borrow a cup of water from you! I'm in the same boat but I had to have that Alpina as well.


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

That Chrono Alpina is neat, but why the 24-hour chapter ring if it's not a GMT?


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

dx315 said:


> Amazon Cyber Monday watch deals 20% off code 20CYBERWK
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/oth...=lbr_brands_browse-bin&ie=UTF8&qid=1448711640
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


well this link is a disaster... one question though is
how can Deep Blue call a watch 46mm diameter a 'unisex design'????


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

Please help if anyone knows this brand. I have heard first time.. It says Swiss made and Swiss automatic movement.
Amazon going to run a lightening deal on it..


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

Jitzz said:


> Please help if anyone knows this brand. I have heard first time.. It says Swiss made and Swiss automatic movement.
> Amazon going to run a lightening deal on it..
> View attachment 6146978


maybe this thread is helpful..... https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/chens-watch-2246553.html


----------



## Cosmodromedary (Jul 22, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Everything except tides and moon phase . Other G-Shock like the GW-7900 have tides and moon phase.
> 
> GW-9400 Rangeman specs:
> 
> ...


I'm glad that they don't feel a need to write the specs on the dial...
They'd give Rolex/Tudor a run for their money if they did...


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

makitmama said:


> maybe this thread is helpful..... https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/chens-watch-2246553.html


Thanks.. And understood


----------



## big ned (Jul 17, 2015)

ChronoTraveler said:


> That Chrono Alpina is neat, but why the 24-hour chapter ring if it's not a GMT?


Perhaps this video helps, it shows it easier than trying to explain in text.


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

Blue Textured Dial is lovely, one angle makes the Stainless Case look Alochrome if it existed it would look amazing.
see attached borrowed jpeg..

(unless that is a solid gold case, if so Alochrome is toxic to your skin but 1000 times cheaper...)


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

watchnatic said:


> Those JeanRichard Terrascope are really catching my attention. One model in particular.....


see above.. my bad linking.


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

* edit * this was a response to someone asking for a sub$200 chronograph - my message didn't link..

Seiko Perpetual lots to choose from @ creation watches, blue hands white face is a looker

also for $55 - not as bad as you'd think..
http://www.amazon.com/Swiss-Legend-...=_SL500_SR90,135_&refRID=0NHFTQZKWAC9ZS8XAY9F

BTW use code -20CYBERWK for 20% off!!!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

big ned said:


> Perhaps this video helps, it shows it easier than trying to explain in text.


Yes, that ring certainly app seats superfluous until you understand its relation to the 360 bezel. Very beautiful watch. Would have been a helluva thing to have also had the GMT function with the chrono.


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

Well thanks for all the deals folks. It's been a rollercoaster couple of days on this thread. In the end it wasn't the insane reductions on high end pieces that got me, it was the Seagull 1963 on longislandwatch.com for $229. I'd never even seen it before but it called to me instantly. I'm going to try to stay away from here for a while now.

Thanks again everyone!



















Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241441 Maverick GS Dual Time Black Double Date Dial Watch

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004DPFBXO/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_5?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3V755OILW818Q
back down to $160 again, if UK didnt have to pay 20-30% more, I would have bought it quick sharp.

please treat it to a light brown bespoke strap off ebay


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jsj11 said:


> For those on the fence about the limited edition Alpina Race for Water LTD Ed, at Gemnation here is a pic for you. The quality is out of this world for less than a grand. I paid over double for what they are selling them for now. Yes, I am Gutted! Don't hesitate as there is only 400 in the world. Also don't worry about the bezel, I have honestly never noticed it
> 
> View attachment 6145586


Beautiful watch! $999 at gemnation is a lot of money but that looks great, better in your pic than the advertising.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

whoreologist said:


> Well thanks for all the deals folks. It's been a rollercoaster couple of days on this thread. In the end it wasn't the insane reductions on high end pieces that got me, it was the Seagull 1963 on longislandwatch.com for $229. I'd never even seen it before but it called to me instantly. I'm going to try to stay away from here for a while now.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!
> 
> ...


Isn't that thing gorgeous? I'd seen it in one of the threads once before and kinda thought the history was cool but it certainly wasn't on my radar as a priority. Oops. Can't wait to get it in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deleonj (Jun 17, 2012)

For those who like smartwatches the Samsung gear s2 is on sale on eBay. http://m.ebay.com/itm/Samsung-Gear-...6246129?nav=DEALS&_bdg=902&varId=510870703781

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Isn't that thing gorgeous? I'd seen it in one of the threads once before and kinda thought the history was cool but it certainly wasn't on my radar as a priority. Oops. Can't wait to get it in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, stunning! So you ordered one too? Congrats! I've been lusting after a hand winder with a display back for a while now. My mate has been tempting me with the Russian Strelas.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I have that movement in a Magrette Regattare Chrono, it is beautiful. You may find the history of this movement that started life as the Venus Caliber 175 (IIRC) and ultimately made its way to Seagull. Do a search and you'll find a very interesting article that includes Lemania's classic movement. Don't know if that is the "history" you speak of below.



NoRoadtrippin said:


> Isn't that thing gorgeous? I'd seen it in one of the threads once before and kinda thought the history was cool but it certainly wasn't on my radar as a priority. Oops. Can't wait to get it in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_blonde (Oct 27, 2015)

Couldn't resist anymore...finally ordered Orient Star GMT from Creation Watches...380USD (including shipping to Oz)...now the wait !!!


----------



## mr_blonde (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Seiko Alpinist on Mass drop $309
Beautiful watch. 39mm
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-...1-28&utm_term=Community - Uncategorized - [A]


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

I think I need this one! Armitron Men's 20/4985BKTR Date Calendar Dial Rose Gold-Tone and Silver-Tone Bracelet Watch for $30


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Clearly Chinese, but for $189 you get a IWC clone with a 2 year Amazon warranty... I would still buy the FC for $450.



Jitzz said:


> Thanks.. And understood


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

What is the coupon code? I love this thing!



Totoro66 said:


> $777 on Amazon after Black Friday coupon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Yeah... About that...

This really got me looking more closely at this piece. Against my better judgement I pulled the trigger, comforted by the value proposition and that I'll be able to recover a good chunk should I decide to sell it down the road. Although I'm surprised that a 400 unit LE has not sold out since its release a year ago and it's now on sites like Touch of Modern and Gemnation.

Question for other Alpina owners: is it easy to purchase the steel bracelet that accompanies the other GMT's and Chrono's in this line? Beautiful on the black alligator of course but I also love bracelets and this one would look amazing on the case. Mocked up as I don't believe it's sold in this configuration...









Seeing it on the bracelet would have put me over the edge were I to not already have caved.



jsj11 said:


> For those on the fence about the limited edition Alpina Race for Water LTD Ed, at Gemnation here is a pic for you. The quality is out of this world for less than a grand. I paid over double for what they are selling them for now. Yes, I am Gutted! Don't hesitate as there is only 400 in the world. Also don't worry about the bezel, I have honestly never noticed it
> 
> View attachment 6145586


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Victorinox Alliance automatic at My Habit for $284! If it were 42mm (and not for several other recent purchases!) I'd be on it myself. MYHABIT


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

mr_blonde said:


> Couldn't resist anymore...finally ordered Orient Star GMT from Creation Watches...380USD (including shipping to Oz)...now the wait !!!


Is there a coupon code for Creation Watches? The Orient Star Seeker is coming up as 411USD (~275 AUD) for me.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

frostjoe said:


> Is there a coupon code for Creation Watches? The Orient Star Seeker is coming up as 411USD (~275 AUD) for me.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Doh. I wish I could figure out how to edit posts.

It's 575 AUD.

Joe

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

mitchjrj said:


> Yeah... About that...
> 
> This really got me looking more closely at this piece. Against my better judgement I pulled the trigger, comforted by the value proposition and that I'll be able to recover a good chunk should I decide to sell it down the road. Although I'm surprised that a 400 unit LE has not sold out since its release a year ago and it's now on sites like Touch of Modern and Gemnation.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can buy the steel bracelet - I had asked Alpina directly and they replied - dont have the email anymore and cant remember but the price was fairly reasonable (well as reasonable as oem bracelets go for!) as I didnt fall off my chair when they told me like I normally do when it comes to Oem bracelet quotes.

Yeah I was thinking about the 400 pieces too - I wonder if they released a few more than the advertised 400 as they have been for sale since 2014


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

makitmama said:


> ... one question though is how can Deep Blue call a watch 46mm diameter a 'unisex design'????


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Grinny456 said:


> Clearly Chinese, but for $189 you get a IWC clone with a 2 year Amazon warranty... I would still buy the FC for $450.


If you want another example of a "Swiss" brand to avoid, check out Jowissa watches on ToM.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

makitmama said:


> well this link is a disaster... one question though is
> how can Deep Blue call a watch 46mm diameter a 'unisex design'????





shmaiz3r said:


> View attachment 6148522


They work it some in these videos with the Master 1000

Deep Blue 45mm Master 1000 Collection Automatic Silicone Strap Watch

Deep Blue 45mm Master 1000 Limited Edition Automatic Silicone Strap Watch


----------



## big ned (Jul 17, 2015)

jsj11 said:


> Yes, you can buy the steel bracelet - I had asked Alpina directly and they replied - dont have the email anymore and cant remember but the price was fairly reasonable (well as reasonable as oem bracelets go for!) as I didnt fall off my chair when they told me like I normally do when it comes to Oem bracelet quotes.
> 
> Yeah I was thinking about the 400 pieces too - I wonder if they released a few more than the advertised 400 as they have been for sale since 2014


I wonder if each is numbered (???/400)? It doesn't seem to mention this though in the specs.


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

frostjoe said:


> Is there a coupon code for Creation Watches? The Orient Star Seeker is coming up as 411USD (~275 AUD) for me.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


"For all other watches not listed here, use code BLACKFRIDAY to get a 7% discount!"

Sent fra min SM-N910F via Tapatalk


----------



## Yontea (Sep 14, 2015)

killersuzuki said:


> * edit * this was a response to someone asking for a sub$200 chronograph - my message didn't link..
> 
> Seiko Perpetual lots to choose from @ creation watches, blue hands white face is a looker
> 
> ...


That was me, and that Seiko is really nice. I love the blue hands against a white face. So many hard choices, that Swiss Legend is way to big though. I only have a 6.5 inch wrist. Can you link me to the Seiko? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Victorinox Alliance automatic at My Habit for $284! If it were 42mm (and not for several other recent purchases!) I'd be on it myself. MYHABIT


Only one left. I wish it were the off-white version.


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

The Amazon lightning deal on the Mondaine retro is a good deal. Sapphire crystal on a unique Swiss watch for $100. I'm in for one.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Victorinox Alliance automatic at My Habit for $284! If it were 42mm (and not for several other recent purchases!) I'd be on it myself. MYHABIT


Wow, great price. The lug to lug is 50mm on tho watch, don't think i would want it any bigger.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

mr_blonde said:


> View attachment 6148106


I have the black version....










...is there a new version of the white dial with the centered power reserve?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Clockwork synergy straps 25% off code 25bf

Handful of leather natos for $6.71 after discount. http://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/product-category/sale/sale-nato-straps/


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Wow, great price. The lug to lug is 50mm on tho watch, don't think i would want it any bigger.


the description says Quartz, but the pics show auto.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> I have the black version....


Amazing timepiece by any metric in black or white.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> ...but I think these (ours) are the older, out of production versions. Think this is the new version with the centered gas gauge:


That is the regular Orient GMT, not from the premium Orient Star lineup with dual crown


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

whoreologist said:


> Well thanks for all the deals folks. It's been a rollercoaster couple of days on this thread. In the end it wasn't the insane reductions on high end pieces that got me, it was the Seagull 1963 on longislandwatch.com for $229. I'd never even seen it before but it called to me instantly. I'm going to try to stay away from here for a while now.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!
> 
> ...


In these pics, the dial looks much lighter than on the website. Where did these pics come from.

I'm interested in this watch also but would prefer 42mm in sapphire. Not sure if that animal exists?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

taike said:


> That is the regular Orient GMT, not from the premium Orient Star lineup with dual crown


Is there a white version of this WZ0071DJ


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> In these pics, the dial looks much lighter than on the website. Where did these pics come from.
> 
> I'm interested in this watch also but would prefer 42mm in sapphire. Not sure if that animal exists?


I got them from here: http://www.seagull1963.com/17-seagull-1963-air-force-watch-42mm-gold.html

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)

just black, blue and limited grey (?)
if u re looking for white u may try DV02003W








out of stock
Orient Star Standard-Date Automatic Watch with Sapphire Crystal and SAR Coating #DV02003W


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Is there a white version of this WZ0071DJ


As far as i know only black, blue and the limited grey. For that dial in white there is the standard date that is the same quality of watch minus the gmt and power reserve (i actually like it better)

EDIT: was beaten by the post above with almost the same reply! ill win next time!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

R.A.D. said:


> As far as i know only black, blue and the limited grey.


What is the model number of the grey LE? Thanks.

Edit: Found it....WZ0081DJ


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)

wz0081dj


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Well this bad boys on the way


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

whoreologist said:


> I got them from here: Seagull 1963 Air Force Watch 42mm Gold - Seagull 1963 Air Force Military Watch
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


As I'm reading about them, it seems (like Parnis) that there are several manufacturers of the 1963 remake - don't be surprised if the dial is closer to the first link you posted than to the photos here.


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

Yontea said:


> That was me, and that Seiko is really nice. I love the blue hands against a white face. So many hard choices, that Swiss Legend is way to big though. I only have a 6.5 inch wrist. Can you link me to the Seiko? I can't seem to find it.


Blue hands has sold out.

Seiko Chronograph Perpetual SPC125P1 SPC125P SPC125

use code BLACKFRIDAY for 7% off

hope you were not expecting $55 for this one..

recently seen 15%cheaper prices at other retailers, cant remember where.. there are several versions of face and bracelet.

also ran
Seiko Analog Casual Mens Chronograph Silver Watch SNN235P1 | eBay


----------



## simart (Oct 29, 2007)

A couple automatic Tissots seem like a good deal at Jet.com with the 15now coupon. First, the Carson automatic chronograph for $438. Since Tissot is part of the swatch group, a quick web search seemed to verify that it doesn't use the Valjoux 7750, but rather a lower end automatic movement that has been used in Swatches. Still seems like a heck of a deal for $438.







Second is the Tissot PR100 automatic for$279.


----------



## Yontea (Sep 14, 2015)

killersuzuki said:


> Blue hands has sold out.
> 
> Seiko Chronograph Perpetual SPC125P1 SPC125P SPC125
> 
> ...


No definitely not, I was expecting right on at $200 with all the codes and everything on it. Dang, I really liked the white face with blue hands...


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

whoreologist said:


> I got them from here: http://www.seagull1963.com/17-seagull-1963-air-force-watch-42mm-gold.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I have to say.. That is pretty cool. I would be interested in your impression when the watch arrives.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Is there a white version of this WZ0071DJ


Hmm. Never seen that. Perhaps an old version?

Edit- nevermind


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

simart said:


> A couple automatic Tissots seem like a good deal at Jet.com with the 15now coupon. First, the Carson automatic chronograph for $438. Since Tissot is part of the swatch group, a quick web search seemed to verify that it doesn't use the Valjoux 7750, but rather a lower end automatic movement that has been used in Swatches. Still seems like a heck of a deal for $438.
> View attachment 6149506
> 
> Second is the Tissot PR100 automatic for$279.
> View attachment 6149530


The PR100 silver dial automatic is even cheaper at $320 before discount at Jet. Then the Tissot Automatic III Black Dial at $348 and PRS516 at $401 before discount are other good deals to consider.


----------



## tallnthensome (Jul 3, 2015)

big ned said:


> I wonder if each is numbered (???/400)? It doesn't seem to mention this though in the specs.


All of the various pictures of the case back on the limited show them individually numbered XXX/400.


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

Leekster said:


> I have to say.. That is pretty cool. I would be interested in your impression when the watch arrives.
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


I'll post some pics in the Chinese watch sub-forum and f71 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> As I'm reading about them, it seems (like Parnis) that there are several manufacturers of the 1963 remake - don't be surprised if the dial is closer to the first link you posted than to the photos here.


Where did you read that? I've read some very positive things about people's experiences with 1963's they've received from longislandwatch so hopefully I'll get a good 'un!

Edit: both the one in that 2nd link and the ones on longislandwatch seem to have numbered case backs. That would be kind of pointless if they are being manufactured by multiple companies. I did find some other sites that sold them with stainless backs and the display back as a €30 option. Those optional display backs had no markings or numbering. Interesting. Maybe people are faking the official Seagull remanufacture?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

9sse said:


> "For all other watches not listed here, use code BLACKFRIDAY to get a 7% discount!"
> 
> Sent fra min SM-N910F via Tapatalk


Creation watches a reliable place to buy?


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Wel hope they are, just put in the order for a white star seeker GMT!


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> You should actually order through their ".eu" site, that's how I always do it and never have been hit with an import tax to the USA.


Man, I knew I'd screw this up. Purchased a C60 bracelet last night with the 25% off sale and tried to recall your post by memory to catch a little extra savings. Instead of going EU though, I went GBP and ended up getting it for $106.13 through paypal...not my finest hour.


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Btw saw the white star seeker on this brown strap and thought it looked awesome!


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

Let me know what you end up doing about this. I bought the GMT in leather last night but would be interested in getting a bracelet too.

(Or if anyone who bought the bracelet version wants to part with theirs, let us know!)



mitchjrj said:


> Question for other Alpina owners: is it easy to purchase the steel bracelet that accompanies the other GMT's and Chrono's in this line? Beautiful on the black alligator of course but I also love bracelets and this one would look amazing on the case. Mocked up as I don't believe it's sold in this configuration...
> 
> View attachment 6148474
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

For someone looking for something unique...there are a bunch of Mira retrograde (ETA-based swiss automatics) for sale at Upscaletime. These watches are truly something unique. A dual retrograde for under $1k seems like a great deal.

Mira Watches | Upscale Time

Cheers,
NM


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

whoreologist said:


> Where did you read that? I've read some very positive things about people's experiences with 1963's they've received from longislandwatch so hopefully I'll get a good 'un!
> 
> Edit: both the one in that 2nd link and the ones on longislandwatch seem to have numbered case backs. That would be kind of pointless if they are being manufactured by multiple companies. I did find some other sites that sold them with stainless backs and the display back as a €30 option. Those optional display backs had no markings or numbering. Interesting. Maybe people are faking the official Seagull remanufacture?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=821627


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

G. Gerlach cyber Monday deals announced 
CWS Sokol 1000 - 429 USD
PZInz Lux-Sport V8 - 324 USD
RWD-6 - 245 USD


----------



## big ned (Jul 17, 2015)

Just seen this 4 slot winder if anyone's interested. The price drop seems rather spectacular so I don't know if that's a red flag? $1299 down to $190.00:think:

4-Slot Aluminum Programmable Digital Bi-directional Watch Winder 4SLALMCF


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

big ned said:


> Just seen this 4 slot winder if anyone's interested. The price drop seems rather spectacular so I don't know if that's a red flag? $1299 down to $190.00:think:
> 
> 4-Slot Aluminum Programmable Digital Bi-directional Watch Winder 4SLALMCF


It seems to be their house brand that they normally sell on eBay for $200


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

taike said:


> G. Gerlach cyber Monday deals announced
> CWS Sokol 1000 - 429 USD
> PZInz Lux-Sport V8 - 324 USD
> RWD-6 - 245 USD


Do they have an English site?

I love the look of the Sokol, but I haven't had a chance to learn much about any of their watches.

What kind of movements do they sport?

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

nm4710 said:


> For someone looking for something unique...there are a bunch of Mira retrograde (ETA-based swiss automatics) for sale at Upscaletime. These watches are truly something unique. A dual retrograde for under $1k seems like a great deal.
> 
> Mira Watches | Upscale Time
> 
> ...


FYI, there are also a lot of them on Ebay for $999. I still can't figure out for certain which movements they use. The descriptions say they are ETA.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Anyone ever had one of those mira watches? They seem interesting but I can't find much info on them.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

frostjoe said:


> Do they have an English site?
> 
> I love the look of the Sokol, but I haven't had a chance to learn much about any of their watches.
> 
> ...


Just hit the union jack up top to change to english. The three models use seagull movements. Dedicated thread here
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=980932

Sokol 1K is great price compared to original preorder.


----------



## big ned (Jul 17, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> It seems to be their house brand that they normally sell on eBay for $200


Thanks, I somehow guessed it was to good to be true........:roll:


----------



## gipsey (Sep 26, 2015)

Foxman2k said:


> Creation watches a reliable place to buy?


Im in Aus and have bought 3 watches from them. Great coms and fast postage. No problems

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

jsj11 said:


> For those on the fence about the limited edition Alpina Race for Water LTD Ed, at Gemnation here is a pic for you. The quality is out of this world for less than a grand. I paid over double for what they are selling them for now. Yes, I am Gutted! Don't hesitate as there is only 400 in the world. Also don't worry about the bezel, I have honestly never noticed it


Would you all please go to gemnation and buy all variants of this so they go out of stock, please!!!!! I've been on the fence on this since Thursday night. I think the 44mm may be a tad too big for me.

What's the lug to lug on these? I've read on a non-English forum it's a whopping 53mm but I can't seem to find any specs from Alpina themselves.


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

Foxman2k said:


> Btw saw the white star seeker on this brown strap and thought it looked awesome!


omg that is beautiful.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Timely decision said:


> Well this bad boys on the way
> View attachment 6149218


Did the same, I've got a few ETA 2824 powered divers and this movement could be useful at some point.....it comes inside a watch, that is a bonus!
I've bought mine from "The Watchery" missed on the friday deal and thanks to the user who posted the 89$ deal this morning here. Did you get yours from Amazon.ca? It ended to about 200$ CDN landed here, including fees, shipping and taxes.

S.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Was having a look at Jomashop and a couple of the Victorinox watches caught my eye.
$299 and $349 respectively.

I am dangerously close to pulling the trigger and would appreciate any info as to whether the prices are actually good.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Victorinox 241588 for $199 shipped from WatchVendor on ebay


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

City74 said:


> Victorinox 241588 for $199 shipped from WatchVendor on ebay
> 
> View attachment 6151442


That's quartz right

Edit: yes I see it's quartz. But, it'd $179 on Amazon currently.


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

tallnthensome said:


> All of the various pictures of the case back on the limited show them individually numbered XXX/400.
> View attachment 6149770


That is a truly beautiful caseback, sharp relief, perfect polish. It is a work of art.


----------



## zfromvan (May 9, 2014)

I want that Alpiner 4 GMT and gemnation still has it for $699. Too bad they're charging $60 for shipping it to Canada and then since it's fedex, I would probably get raped on duty fees. With the weak Canadian dollar, it will probably end up costing me $1100 ish. Is that still good enough you guys figure?


----------



## Mrxnyc (Jul 13, 2015)

Anyone know how large that Alpina 4 GMT wears? It's a 44mm but I'm concerned about lug to lug  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

I think the lug to lug is 50 based on my calculations from the measuring the watch on my computer screen lol


----------



## nitchai (Aug 10, 2014)

From G. Gerlach's facebook page:

"Black Friday will be a history in a short ... but Cyber Monday is just around the corner! Wondering what will be there? Well ...
CWS Sokol 1000 - 429 USD
PZInz Lux-Sport V8 - 324 USD
RWD-6 - 245 USD
Looking good ?"

Sent from my XT1225 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

whoreologist said:


> Where did you read that? I've read some very positive things about people's experiences with 1963's they've received from longislandwatch so hopefully I'll get a good 'un!
> 
> Edit: both the one in that 2nd link and the ones on longislandwatch seem to have numbered case backs. That would be kind of pointless if they are being manufactured by multiple companies. I did find some other sites that sold them with stainless backs and the display back as a €30 option. Those optional display backs had no markings or numbering. Interesting. Maybe people are faking the official Seagull remanufacture?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Yep. Emplot that Google-fu. Lots of info on WUS about the various 1963 homages from Thomas, HKEd, etc.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

dx315 said:


> Amazon Cyber Monday watch deals 20% off code 20CYBERWK
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/oth...=lbr_brands_browse-bin&ie=UTF8&qid=1448711640
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Amazon's "Sales" are such a joke its insulting. For example, the Victorinox Maverick which is normally in the $250 range is now $670. The Maverick Sport is now $550. Their sales are just stupid and worthless.

This is not a dig at the original poster. Just frustration at Amazon's so called "Sales".


----------



## dx315 (Apr 4, 2015)

jmarkpatton said:


> Amazon's "Sales" are such a joke its insulting. For example, the Victorinox Maverick which is normally in the $250 range is now $670. The Maverick Sport is now $550. Their sales are just stupid and worthless.
> 
> This is not a dig at the original poster. Just frustration at Amazon's so called "Sales".


No offense taken. Not everything they sell is the best deal, but they had a few I liked at a good price. An Orient Mako shipped to my door for $77. I'm happy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mech4niq (Feb 25, 2014)

jmarkpatton said:


> Amazon's "Sales" are such a joke its insulting. For example, the Victorinox Maverick which is normally in the $250 range is now $670. The Maverick Sport is now $550. Their sales are just stupid and worthless.
> 
> This is not a dig at the original poster. Just frustration at Amazon's so called "Sales".


They aren't all bad.

I found this Laco 1925 Type A Flieger for $221 with discount which is $40 less than the next cheapest price that I found on Newegg.

I am thinking of pulling the trigger, seems like a good deal.

http://amzn.com/B009LDPTCG

Orange Orient Mako for $72 with discount

http://amzn.com/B001EWEQ58


----------



## stratg5 (Jun 23, 2013)

Deleted, sorry wrong thread


----------



## dx315 (Apr 4, 2015)

Mech4niq said:


> They aren't all bad.
> 
> I found this Laco 1925 Type A Flieger for $221 with discount which is $40 less than the next cheapest price that I found on Newegg.
> 
> ...


Laco looks good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

nitchai said:


> From G. Gerlach's facebook page:
> 
> "Black Friday will be a history in a short ... but Cyber Monday is just around the corner! Wondering what will be there? Well ...
> CWS Sokol 1000 - 429 USD
> ...


For seagull movements? Some models look nice but the pricing is approcahing to some swiss eta brands especially the last couple of days i dunno they smell like a Polish Sinola to me.


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

jsj11 said:


> For those on the fence about the limited edition Alpina Race for Water LTD Ed, at Gemnation here is a pic for you. The quality is out of this world for less than a grand. I paid over double for what they are selling them for now. Yes, I am Gutted! Don't hesitate as there is only 400 in the world. Also don't worry about the bezel, I have honestly never noticed it
> 
> View attachment 6145586


Just picked one up. Your picture looks black/gold (lighting?) The description says " Dial Color: Silvered sunray with blue counter rings"


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

tldn said:


> Just picked one up. Your picture looks black/gold (lighting?) The description says " Dial Color: Silvered sunray with blue counter rings"


White balance problems. It has blue accents.


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

mitchjrj said:


> White balance problems. It has blue accents.


Great, Thank you - I thought so...


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

tldn said:


> Great, Thank you - I thought so...


----------



## Mech4niq (Feb 25, 2014)

dx315 said:


> Laco looks good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, I pulled the trigger on it, couldn't pass it up.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Anyone buy from Deep Blue and use the "special shipping"? I was expecting free shipping but was charged $10. Is that what everyone is experiencing? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

jmarkpatton said:


> Anyone buy from Deep Blue and use the "special shipping"? I was expecting free shipping but was charged $10. Is that what everyone is experiencing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah that is what mine was as well.


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

danktrees said:


> Anyone ever had one of those mira watches? They seem interesting but I can't find much info on them.


their designs are quite special. It got me interested for a while but like what was mentioned, movement is not clearly specified and there's not much information about the company. For $900 it may seem a catch for retrogades and design flair but I chose to put the money elsewhere into a more "proper" company like Eterna or Jeanrichard.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

uyebsk said:


> For seagull movements? Some models look nice but the pricing is approcahing to some swiss eta brands especially the last couple of days i dunno they smell like a Polish Sinola to me.


Like Shinola without the sh;t


----------



## deleonj (Jun 17, 2012)

These can be had for less if used but this one is new- the timex ironman 30 for $20.

Men&apos;s Timex Ironman 30 Lap Strap Watch | eBay


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Orient Ray Raven for $142 from Amazon seems sweet. Will the 20% off work?


----------



## deleonj (Jun 17, 2012)

Also - this casio edifice for $74.50 Lowest it's been (new) in a few years according to CCC
Amazon.com: Casio Men's EF527D-1AV "Edifice" Stainless Steel Multi-Function Watch: Casio: Watches


----------



## deleonj (Jun 17, 2012)

I tried it and it didn't work for me (im assuming you refer to this code 20CYBERWK). They have it on the other version of the ray so im thinking it works for that one



Grinny456 said:


> Orient Ray Raven for $142 from Amazon seems sweet. Will the 20% off work?


----------



## Alan Godfrey (Sep 26, 2015)

Yontea said:


> oh that is quite nice. Might pick that one up.


Eeeeee! I think my original post may have helped!

Was so close to snapping that one up.


----------



## GreazyThumbs (Dec 3, 2009)

What are the details on the Alpina Gemnation deal. Are there additional discounts on the Chrono? Also, is this an in house movement? 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Grinny456 said:


> Orient Ray Raven for $142 from Amazon seems sweet. Will the 20% off work?


Rather have this SRP607 for $135

http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Automat...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00PYAGS02

Jet.com has the same price, or lower if there is a promo code available. Used to be a code for first time buyers. Forget what it is.


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

The Bulova ACCUTRON-63C106 Chronograph with *Valjoux 7750 *is $460 at World of Watches Use coupon HOLIDAYCLEARANCE45 to reduce the price to $415. You can use also get 12% at Ebates which would drop the cost to *$365.
*
*Men's Gemini Automatic Chronograph Silver-Tone Steel Black Dial | World of Watches*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Gemnation Deal of the Day for $999, Eterna Soleure Moonphase Chronograph, Valjoux 7751

Eterna Soleure Moonphase Chronograph Mens Watch Model: 8340.41.44.1175


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Amazon $1075


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

$975

73376534722RS Oris Aquis Date Mens 43mm Automatic Black Rubber Strap Watch - BRAND NEW



















$895

http://www.authenticwatches.com/oris-aquis-date-73376534159rs.html










$925

http://www.authenticwatches.com/oris-aquis-date-73376534158rs.html


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

How about a little levity? At The Watchery you can own this for only $1599.99!!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

If the grey/orange came in small seconds variety, my search would be over.


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Yes Amazon.ca 283 to my door. 544.00 today


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Timely decision said:


> Yes Amazon.ca 283 to my door. 544.00 today


Which watch are you talking about?


----------



## cba191 (May 3, 2014)

danktrees said:


> Which watch are you talking about?


What? You can't find it? It's awesome!!!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ChiefWahoo said:


> If the grey/orange came in small seconds variety, my search would be over.


Sort of like this?
Oris Divers Small Seconds Automatic Black Dial Steel Men's Watch 743-7673-4159RS - Oris - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

No. That's the black dial. I like the grey dial as shown in the 43mm version above. 
But I never looked at Oris outside their official site. Maybe it just isn't in their current lineup. Time to set up eBay searches and shop Joma...


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

whoreologist said:


> Where did you read that? I've read some very positive things about people's experiences with 1963's they've received from longislandwatch so hopefully I'll get a good 'un!
> 
> Edit: both the one in that 2nd link and the ones on longislandwatch seem to have numbered case backs. That would be kind of pointless if they are being manufactured by multiple companies. I did find some other sites that sold them with stainless backs and the display back as a €30 option. Those optional display backs had no markings or numbering. Interesting. Maybe people are faking the official Seagull remanufacture?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I saw it on *Reddit*, looks like they're talking specifically about the 42mm but some comments say that even the 38's are being copied.

I had emailed Ed and asked about his watch but I want a 42mm with sapphire. He referred me to Thomas who quoted me $260 for a 42mm with sapphire (mineral glass exhibition case back). He can be reached at: lhczthomas at gmail.com

Some pics of his wares:


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Timely decision said:


> Well this bad boys on the way
> View attachment 6149218





smille76 said:


> Did the same, I've got a few ETA 2824 powered divers and this movement could be useful at some point.....it comes inside a watch, that is a bonus!
> I've bought mine from "The Watchery" missed on the friday deal and thanks to the user who posted the 89$ deal this morning here. Did you get yours from Amazon.ca? It ended to about 200$ CDN landed here, including fees, shipping and taxes.
> 
> S.





Timely decision said:


> Yes Amazon.ca 283 to my door. 544.00 today





danktrees said:


> Which watch are you talking about?


Putting it all in context


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


>


What's up with the 24 hour sub-bezel, can you rotate it?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Gemnation Deal of the Day for $999, Eterna Soleure Moonphase Chronograph, Valjoux 7751
> 
> Eterna Soleure Moonphase Chronograph Mens Watch Model: 8340.41.44.1175


This watch is stunning, if only it were on a more manageable size (39-40mm max)
Dressy watches should never be larger than that in my opinion.


----------



## mr_blonde (Oct 27, 2015)

now Cyber Monday discounts...i need more strength to resist...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> What's up with the 24 hour sub-bezel, can you rotate it?


Short answer: No, but the 360 rotates.

Long answer: See post #7274 on the page link below for a video link to a fairly decent explanation of this watches bezels on youtube:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/heads-up-i-saw-bargain-here-list-place-thread-4-a-1260410-728.html


----------



## mr_blonde (Oct 27, 2015)

use 'BLACKFRIDAY' code ... it should give 7% discount...


frostjoe said:


> Doh. I wish I could figure out how to edit posts.
> 
> It's 575 AUD.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Short answer: No, but the 360 rotates.
> 
> Long answer: See post #7274 on this page for a video link to a fairly decent explanation of this watches bezels on youtube:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/heads-up-i-saw-bargain-here-list-place-thread-4-a-1260410-728.html


Am I the only one that thinks that's nuts?

What good does a rotating degree bezel do? Watch has no compass. If I want 0/360 at north I just rotate where my feet connect to the deck. If the 24 hour rotated, it would be a chrono/GMT. Now that would have some utility.

Good looking watch though.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I got this last month, great price, elegant dress watch, in house movement.



nek said:


> Gemnation have the Eterna 1935 on sale for $399
> 
> Eterna 1935 Mens Watch Model: 8491.41.41.1117D
> 
> ...


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

tldn said:


> Just picked one up. Your picture looks black/gold (lighting?) The description says " Dial Color: Silvered sunray with blue counter rings"


Must be the light, as the dial is sunray silver


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that's nuts?
> 
> What good does a rotating degree bezel do? Watch has no compass. If I want 0/360 at north I just rotate where my feet connect to the deck. If the 24 hour rotated, it would be a chrono/GMT. Now that would have some utility.
> 
> Good looking watch though.


It would only be a GMT if the bezel was 12 hours (instead of 24) as there is no 24 hour hand.

FWIW, This SSC081 solar has an internal version of the 360 bezel, with the same explanation in the manual.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Timely decision said:


> Well this bad boys on the way
> View attachment 6149218


I ordered mine from WoW and am very excited to get it. I have already bought a black/grey NATO for it. I'll take pics. It'll hold me over until my creme of the crop Alpina GMT 4 w/ ss bracelet arrives sometime middle to end of December... man ToM sure does make you wait forever!



zfromvan said:


> I want that Alpiner 4 GMT and gemnation still has it for $699. Too bad they're charging $60 for shipping it to Canada and then since it's fedex, I would probably get raped on duty fees. With the weak Canadian dollar, it will probably end up costing me $1100 ish. Is that still good enough you guys figure?





GreazyThumbs said:


> What are the details on the Alpina Gemnation deal. Are there additional discounts on the Chrono? Also, is this an in house movement?
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Well free shipping to the US (I know that doesn't help if you live else where like Canada), complimentary laser engraving free (if you don't plan on selling this beauty why not?) and finally cashback sites (Befrugal offers 7% back [about $49]). Hope that helps.


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> I saw it on *Reddit*, looks like they're talking specifically about the 42mm but some comments say that even the 38's are being copied.
> 
> I had emailed Ed and asked about his watch but I want a 42mm with sapphire. He referred me to Thomas who quoted me $260 for a 42mm with sapphire (mineral glass exhibition case back). He can be reached at: lhczthomas at gmail.com
> 
> ...


Hmm. Interesting. Thanks for the heads up! I'll ping Thomas and long island to try to figure out what's going on.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

Word Of Madness said:


> Probably depends a little on the watch it's going on.
> 
> I'm a big fan of 'Whiskey' and 'Sunrise Dublin'. 'Blue Nubnuck' looks great too, but you'd have to find the right watch for it.


Thanks! Too bad I missed it  Didn't realize it was Friday only. I really liked their straps. Any other suggestions that would be similar, anyone?

IG: Qbes13


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

taike said:


> Putting it all in context


Quick reminder, still only $99 US with free winder. imported to UK £90.. resist.

Amazon.com: Swiss Legend Men's 11876A-TIB-01-GA-W Commander Analog Display Swiss Automatic Black Watch: SWISS LEGEND: Watches


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

danktrees said:


> Which watch are you talking about?


Hi, it is the Swiss Legend Commander Titanium watch with an ETA2824 movement. You can search back a couple of pages to find it. Was offered for 89$ with a coupon on World of Watches and then The Watchery.

S.


----------



## anokewee (Mar 20, 2006)

Guys i am about to pull the trigger on a hamilton on ashford. Anyone knows of discount code i could use? Many thanks!

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

AFFHAM10

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## falcondrgn (Jun 18, 2013)

Weston1 said:


> The Bulova ACCUTRON-63C106 Chronograph with *Valjoux 7750 *is $460 at World of Watches Use coupon HOLIDAYCLEARANCE45 to reduce the price to $415. You can use also get 12% at Ebates which would drop the cost to *$365.
> *
> *Men's Gemini Automatic Chronograph Silver-Tone Steel Black Dial | World of Watches*
> 
> View attachment 6153770


I'm assuming this deal is dead now showing up $1017 now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

anokewee said:


> Guys i am about to pull the trigger on a hamilton on ashford. Anyone knows of discount code i could use? Many thanks!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Hamilton Men's Khaki Field Officer Auto Watch For $319 + Free ShippingExpires Tomorrow
Details: Get Hamilton Men's Khaki Field Officer Auto Watch Model: H70365133 for $319 + Free Shipping. 


AFFFIELD319

​


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

Recoil Rob said:


> I got this last month, great price, elegant dress watch, in house movement.


Could you tell me the exact size of this Eterna 1935? I'm going to pull the trigger but afraid if it would be too small.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

falcondrgn said:


> I'm assuming this deal is dead now showing up $1017 now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I asked several pages back(a few days ago during the Kontiki sale)when people were using the Holiday60 and Holiday50 codes. I could not get any of them to work on any bulova. I tried the slickdeals code S50 as well. 
I think the good prices for all of the Accutrons ended about 10 hours ago. I looked on Amazon a few minutes ago and it was 559.00 for the white/silver dial on brown leather. I will pm you if I see it anywhere for less. I don't have the camel-fu that others in here have though. 

Just checked- 589.00 on Amazon for the black on bracelet or the silver on brown leather. That is before any codes or trickery that someone may have. Still a great deal for a 7750. 
I would have bought the silver a few days ago if someone would have answered my question.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

zfromvan said:


> I want that Alpiner 4 GMT and gemnation still has it for $699. Too bad they're charging $60 for shipping it to Canada and then since it's fedex, I would probably get raped on duty fees. With the weak Canadian dollar, it will probably end up costing me $1100 ish. Is that still good enough you guys figure?


Considering it would retail for about C$2800, and not many local dealers to choose from, what do you think? There would be taxes on that as well that would chew up most of any discount you may get. As for the exchange nothing you can do about that unfortunately.

How many other true GMT options can you think of from a legitimate Swiss brand with history that come in around a grand?

That's still exceptional in my eyes.


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

MM22 said:


> Could you tell me the exact size of this Eterna 1935? I'm going to pull the trigger but afraid if it would be too small.
> 
> View attachment 6155962


I am thinking about this as well. What is the spec. on it?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)

First of all its just 25mm wide so... tiny one definitely


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

MM22 said:


> Could you tell me the exact size of this Eterna 1935? I'm going to pull the trigger but afraid if it would be too small.
> 
> View attachment 6155962


Sorry. I mean the movement ? O guess the size is ok for a small wrist. Lug to lug is around 45mm.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

There is no size spec. on the internet. Can anybody help?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Lightning deal for $50 instead of average $80. Lowest price ever up until now was around $70 so its a really great deal
Akribos XXIV Men's AK773BK Analog Display Swiss Quartz Black Watch


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

bofff said:


> First of all its just 25mm wide so... tiny one definitely


Yes, Gemnation states it's 25mm. But I saw it's 36mm on another site. Not sure which is correct...


----------



## falcondrgn (Jun 18, 2013)

nello said:


> I asked several pages back(a few days ago during the Kontiki sale)when people were using the Holiday60 and Holiday50 codes. I could not get any of them to work on any bulova. I tried the slickdeals code S50 as well.
> I think the good prices for all of the Accutrons ended about 10 hours ago. I looked on Amazon a few minutes ago and it was 559.00 for the white/silver dial on brown leather. I will pm you if I see it anywhere for less. I don't have the camel-fu that others in here have though.
> 
> Just checked- 589.00 on Amazon for the black on bracelet or the silver on brown leather. That is before any codes or trickery that someone may have. Still a great deal for a 7750.
> I would have bought the silver a few days ago if someone would have answered my question.


Thanks a lot Nello! really appreciate it. I have still yet to snag any blk fri cyber Monday deals guess this is great for my wallet though lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

$487 after 20CYBERWK coupon












Fortis

*Fortis Men's 595.11.16 L.01 Flieger Cockpit Olive Self-Wind Black Stainless Steel Watch*


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)

MM22 said:


> Yes, Gemnation states it's 25mm. But I saw it's 36mm on another site. Not sure which is correct...


given 20mm lugs, I d say case is 30x40mm, and about 45 lug to lug


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

MM22 said:


> Yes, Gemnation states it's 25mm. But I saw it's 36mm on another site. Not sure which is correct...


Obviously not official... this dude says 29 x 43 x 10, and wears like 38-39mm....

http://blog.breitlingsource.com/2012/08/04/eterna-1935-automatic-watch/


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

This Hamilton (H71466553) beat me in a staring contest. $618 black Friday sale from Ashford, with 8% cashback from Ebates, brought it to $568. Not too shabby for a Swiss auto chrono panda; and just my size too!







Picture taken from Ashford's site


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

I am really contemplating purchasing the Alpina chrono too. It's such a damn pretty looking watch and quality for that money. It reminds me of the Omega speedie bicompax in some ways. There's just a few things that have stopped me from pulling the trigger so far:

1. That bezel. Its just stupid and useless.
2. That inner 24h bezel. Useless and out of place on a non gmt
3. The size. 44mm and hefty thickness. Afraid this will wear like a chunk knowing my sweet spot is 40-42mm.
4. Tax, shipping and handling. Living in Holland i should could on another~ 350USD totalling 1350. Still a damn good price but a lot of money for a watch that might be too chunky for my wrist and with above mentioned flaws (imo).

Still, so much quality and such a pretty face...on the fence...

Pic stolen from the net...


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Victorinox 241358 Officers watch on Amazon lightning deal today at 5:30 pm EST
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002T1KABC/


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

yoginasser said:


> This Hamilton (H71466553) beat me in a staring contest. $618 black Friday sale from Ashford, with 8% cashback from Ebates, brought it to $568. Not too shabby for a Swiss auto chrono panda; and just my size too!


Excellent choice, recently picked one up myself. Should you want a bracelet, Swatch Group sells the bracelet for a very reasonable $93 with free shipping.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

ninzeo said:


> I am really contemplating purchasing the Alpina chrono too. It's such a damn pretty looking watch and quality for that money. It reminds me of the Omega speedie bicompax in some ways. There's just a few things that have stopped me from pulling the trigger so far:
> 
> 1. That bezel. Its just stupid and useless.
> 2. That inner 24h bezel. Useless and out of place on a non gmt
> ...


If I had the cash, I'd be tempted despite these. With bracelet being only $25 more I'd get that. Only reason I'm not emptying my savings is the silver-hands-on-white-dial issue. I end up selling every watch I get with that combo.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

omeglycine said:


> Excellent choice, recently picked one up myself. Should you want a bracelet, Swatch Group sells the bracelet for a very reasonable $93 with free shipping.
> 
> View attachment 6157242


Swatch has never shipped me anything free. In fact, they're a ripoff. $10 to ship two links. SMH. Do you need a coupon code or anything?


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

omeglycine said:


> Excellent choice, recently picked one up myself. Should you want a bracelet, Swatch Group sells the bracelet for a very reasonable $93 with free shipping.


Thank you, Sir! That bracelet is a perfect match, and looks great on your wrist; I think I'll pick up one of those myself.  Congrats on your new bling!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ToM has a huge selection of Stuhrling Tourbillion watches starting at $449.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Swatch has never shipped me anything free. In fact, they're a ripoff. $10 to ship two links. SMH. Do you need a coupon code or anything?


I didn't. They quoted me $93 for the bracelet and said it would ship ground. Maybe the bracelet was $1 and the shipping was $92. 

All I know is I received a very nice OEM bracelet for $93 all-in to my door.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

If you haven't pulled the trigger yet, then my advice would be to wait. These go on sale on Fatwallet (and other cash back sites) throughout the year for $588, plus whatever cash back percentage Fatwallet/ebates/befrugal/etc might be doing at the the time.


yoginasser said:


> This Hamilton (H71466553) beat me in a staring contest. $618 black Friday sale from Ashford, with 8% cashback from Ebates, brought it to $568. Not too shabby for a Swiss auto chrono panda; and just my size too!
> View attachment 6156666
> 
> Picture taken from Ashford's site


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

ninzeo said:


> I am really contemplating purchasing the Alpina chrono too. It's such a damn pretty looking watch and quality for that money. It reminds me of the Omega speedie bicompax in some ways. There's just a few things that have stopped me from pulling the trigger so far:
> 
> 1. That bezel. Its just stupid and useless.
> 2. That inner 24h bezel. Useless and out of place on a non gmt
> ...


1 and 2: check a post some pages ago or search for Alpina Chrono Lyon Banks on YouTube. Somebody shared a link of a gentleman explaining how the bezel and chapter ring work. Really nice stuff, very consistent with the Alpina _mantra_.

4: I'm sort of happy to know some people here also pay high duties when importing watches. In my case, I'd have to pay 100% (999 for the watch and 999 for duties).

Just follow Massive Attack and be thankful for what you've got.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> If you haven't pulled the trigger yet, then my advice would be to wait. These go on sale on Fatwallet (and other cash back sites) throughout the year for $588, plus whatever cash back percentage Fatwallet/ebates/befrugal/etc might be doing at the the time.


Thanks for saving me from some buyer's remorse. I thought this was an exceptional deal, and had no they went for less at other times. Oh well, trigger un-pulled.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Heads up: big drop on Stuhrling Original Men's 730.02 Delphi Automatic Skeleton Grey Dial Brown Leather Watch sells now for $63 instead of average $110


----------



## LivingTheDream (May 28, 2015)

The Deep Blue Master 1000 arrived. I ordered it on Wednesday, then went out of town for the weekend. It was waiting for me when I returned home today.

Tried it on for size. It's a big honkin' tool watch alright. Like a mini hockey puck on the wrist. Well put together. You get the sense you could skip it across the parking lot and it would still work.

I was initially concerned about the L2L of 51mm, but it wears considerably smaller. Comfortable watch to wear. All in all, very pleased with my $150 purchase, so a special thanks to the forum brother who first posted the deal.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## tallnthensome (Jul 3, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> If I had the cash, I'd be tempted despite these. With bracelet being only $25 more I'd get that. Only reason I'm not emptying my savings is the silver-hands-on-white-dial issue. I end up selling every watch I get with that combo.


The LE Race for Water version isn't sold with a bracelet. You'd have to buy it seperately. The other versions are both sold in leather and bracelet.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ChronoTraveler said:


> 1 and 2: check a post some pages ago or search for Alpina Chrono Lyon Banks on YouTube. Somebody shared a link of a gentleman explaining how the bezel and chapter ring work. Really nice stuff, very consistent with the Alpina _mantra_.


See post #7274 on the page link below for a video link to a fairly decent explanation of this Alpina watches bezels on youtube:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/heads-up-i-saw-bargain-here-list-place-thread-4-a-1260410-728.html


----------



## sg085 (Jul 25, 2013)

Orient Mako on Amazon for $72. Free shipping, Code 20CYBERWK takes 20%.
.


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

Yeah I thought the same about the bezel and chapter ring until I saw the video linked a few pages back. Really made sense after that. I mean it's still possible to have a compass bezel without a separate 24 hr ring but it does make it a lot easier to use. It's a no-brainier on the GMT, but still makes sense on the Chrono.

Personally I would have preferred a standard 24 hour bezel on the GMT as I would use it a lot more frequently than the compass, but they are being true to their heritage and pretty distinctive that way.

At least that's what I was telling myself when I bought it 



ninzeo said:


> I am really contemplating purchasing the Alpina chrono too. It's such a damn pretty looking watch and quality for that money. It reminds me of the Omega speedie bicompax in some ways. There's just a few things that have stopped me from pulling the trigger so far:
> 
> 1. That bezel. Its just stupid and useless.
> 2. That inner 24h bezel. Useless and out of place on a non gmt
> ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford is shifting into Cyber Monday sale. Among the things that caught my eye:

This JeanRichard Terrascope is listed as a "women's watch." But its case is 44mm! I'd say guys, and guys with big wrists, could wear it without difficulty. $522!

JeanRichard Terrascope 60500-11-D01-FK7A Women's Watch









And for "real" women's watches, there are several Edox Grand Ocean quartz models that look sharp; this one as low as $232.26.









Edox watches

Ebates provides another 8% off. That takes that JeanRichard automatic down to an insane $480.24!


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

That terrascope seems like a steal and I'd rather have a more reasonable 44mm than the men's 46mm... I wonder how purple it really is? Can't find any non-stock pics.

Edit: found some pictures (try "terrascope purple"); seems pretty purple


----------



## amir_NL (Sep 25, 2013)

That is proper purple my friend...


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Jammy said:


> That terrascope seems like a steal and I'd rather have a more reasonable 44mm than the* men's 46mm*... I wonder how purple it really is? Can't find any non-stock pics.
> 
> Edit: found some pictures (try "terrascope purple"); seems pretty purple


Men's is also 44mm and not 46mm. I believe its tagged as women's coz of the purple color. That's a women's color!


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

someone knows a code for timex on amazon?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I know the Davidoff deals at Ashford were mentioned awhile back, even prior to Black Friday/Cyber Monday; however, I just can't believe more attention/posts haven't been brought up about the Very Zino Dual Time for $532. This is the same dual-time module (caliber?) found in the Maurice Lacroix Masterpiece Dual-Time, that I don't believe I've ever seen for much under $1500. Just a gorgeous looking watch; but considering I work from home, along with my overall lifestyle in general, I just don't need another dress watch that will rarely get worn. But man, oh man....Davidoff Very Zino 20343 Men's Watch


----------



## cba191 (May 3, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> I know the Davidoff deals at Ashford were mentioned awhile back, even prior to Black Friday/Cyber Monday; however, I just can't believe more attention/posts haven't been brought up about the Very Zino Dual Time for $532. This is the same dual-time module (caliber?) found in the Maurice Lacroix Masterpiece Dual-Time, that I don't believe I've ever seen for much under $1500. Just a gorgeous looking watch; but considering I work from home, along with my overall lifestyle in general, I just don't need another dress watch that will rarely get worn. But man, oh man....Davidoff Very Zino 20343 Men's Watch


I've noticed them, and some of them look really good, but I was under the impression that they were just another fashion brand.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> I know the Davidoff deals at Ashford were mentioned awhile back, even prior to Black Friday/Cyber Monday; however, I just can't believe more attention/posts haven't been brought up about the Very Zino Dual Time for $532. This is the same dual-time module (caliber?) found in the Maurice Lacroix Masterpiece Dual-Time, that I don't believe I've ever seen for much under $1500. Just a gorgeous looking watch; but considering I work from home, along with my overall lifestyle in general, I just don't need another dress watch that will rarely get worn. But man, oh man....Davidoff Very Zino 20343 Men's Watch


The grand date makes it a great deal.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Maxy said:


> Men's is also 44mm and not 46mm. I believe its tagged as women's coz of the purple color. That's a women's color!


Or a great gift for Prince.

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Joma just added a bunch of new watches to their doorbuster deal....including a few new Aplina. DANGIT


----------



## zfromvan (May 9, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> Considering it would retail for about C$2800, and not many local dealers to choose from, what do you think? There would be taxes on that as well that would chew up most of any discount you may get. As for the exchange nothing you can do about that unfortunately.
> 
> How many other true GMT options can you think of from a legitimate Swiss brand with history that come in around a grand?
> 
> That's still exceptional in my eyes.


Ya but who pays retail anyways? I still see what you're saying though, one hell of a good dead none the less. If the warranty was genuine from Alpina and not a 3rd party, I would have pulled the trigger already.
I'm still contemplating it and you're not making this easy for me, lol!


----------



## zfromvan (May 9, 2014)

What is the lug width on the alpina alpiner 4 gmt? I'm thinking 22mm?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

zfromvan said:


> What is the lug width on the alpina alpiner 4 gmt? I'm thinking 22mm?


21mm according to Jomashop details:

Alpina Alpiner GMT 4 Automatic Silver Dial Black Leather Men's Watch AL-550S5AQ6 - Alpiner - Alpina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> I know the Davidoff deals at Ashford were mentioned awhile back, even prior to Black Friday/Cyber Monday; however, I just can't believe more attention/posts haven't been brought up about the Very Zino Dual Time for $532. This is the same dual-time module (caliber?) found in the Maurice Lacroix Masterpiece Dual-Time, that I don't believe I've ever seen for much under $1500. Just a gorgeous looking watch; but considering I work from home, along with my overall lifestyle in general, I just don't need another dress watch that will rarely get worn. But man, oh man....Davidoff Very Zino 20343 Men's Watch











You are right 100%. I paid 750 for my Frederique Constant dual time a year ago with the same 2892A2 movement. This Davidoff is a good deal. Can somebody tell me which company is doing OEM for Davidoff?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> You are right 100%. I paid 750 for my Frederique Constant dual time a year ago with the same 2892A2 movement. This Davidoff is a good deal. Can somebody tell me which company is doing OEM for Davidoff?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Someone mentioned earlier in this thread, Maurice Lacroix.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Not sure if Long Island Watch's Cyber Monday sale is just an extension of the Black Friday sale models, but here's the lineup:

Black Friday Sale Watches - Free Shipping | Island Watch

I've got my eye on that Brazen automatic for $59. That's $30 clear of the next best price I could find. That's a nice-looking watch.









I'm about full-up in black-dialed watches of this sort, however. I wish they had the white dial on sale:


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> I know the Davidoff deals at Ashford were mentioned awhile back, even prior to Black Friday/Cyber Monday; however, I just can't believe more attention/posts haven't been brought up about the Very Zino Dual Time for $532. This is the same dual-time module (caliber?) found in the Maurice Lacroix Masterpiece Dual-Time, that I don't believe I've ever seen for much under $1500. Just a gorgeous looking watch; but considering I work from home, along with my overall lifestyle in general, I just don't need another dress watch that will rarely get worn. But man, oh man....Davidoff Very Zino 20343 Men's Watch


I was under the impression their watches are oddly oval shaped hence the lack of love. Couldn't find any on-wrist pictures tho.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

zfromvan said:


> Ya but who pays retail anyways? I still see what you're saying though, one hell of a good dead none the less. If the warranty was genuine from Alpina and not a 3rd party, I would have pulled the trigger already.
> I'm still contemplating it and you're not making this easy for me, lol!


When I bought mine from Jomashop earlier in the year it came with the Alpina Warranty as well as the Jomashop one too. Also bought an Alpina from Gemnation and that too had the Alpina warranty. Hope that allays your fears - if you dont get the Alpina warranty you can always send it back


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Correct. The parent (i.e. "owner") company is DKSH Holding AG, which, in addition to Maurice Lacroix "also includes the Glycine brand and a joint venture with Davidoff. " The real interesting (and unfortunately, sad) bigger picture is that due to recent downturns in the Swiss Watch business, DKSH's entire watch division have been up for sale since July. Here's the skinny direct from Bloomberg: Swiss Watch Brand Maurice Lacroix Up for Sale on Franc Surge - Bloomberg Business



sanriopurin said:


> Someone mentioned earlier in this thread, Maurice Lacroix.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

LivingTheDream said:


> View attachment 6159298
> 
> 
> The Deep Blue Master 1000 arrived. I ordered it on Wednesday, then went out of town for the weekend. It was waiting for me when I returned home today.
> ...


That's sharp looking. How big is your wrist? I just ordered a quartz Sea Ram but it's my first Deep Blue and I'm unsure about the size.


----------



## zfromvan (May 9, 2014)

Last question before I pull the trigger on that Alpina. I have an 8" wrist, will the black leather strap fit or will I need to get an aftermarket strap?
Thanks


----------



## cba191 (May 3, 2014)

18k gold case for under $2k looks like a good deal if you want a gold watch that's not plated.
Davidoff Very Zino 20178 Men's Watch


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Correct. The parent (i.e. "owner") company is DKSH Holding AG, which, in addition to Maurice Lacroix "also includes the Glycine brand and a joint venture with Davidoff. " The real interesting (and unfortunately, sad) bigger picture is that due to recent downturns in the Swiss Watch business, DKSH's entire watch division have been up for sale since July. Here's the skinny direct from Bloomberg: Swiss Watch Brand Maurice Lacroix Up for Sale on Franc Surge - Bloomberg Business


The closed out market is getting ridiculous. Price is getting lower and lower. What is the true cost of manufacturing in Switzerland? Can they still money at such a low price?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

ninzeo said:


> There's just a few things that have stopped me from pulling the trigger [on the Alpiner 4 Chrono] so far:


1. That bezel. Its just stupid and useless.

This is getting lots of flack and I think is more misunderstood because it's unconventional. It is not "stupid and useless." It is consistent with the adventurer spirit that guided the creation of the first Alpina "4" watches and this new series. Having ready access to a makeshift compass in a sport watch designed for an active lifestyle with anti-shock and anti-magnetism qualities in this context makes sense. It just may not be consistent with your design ideals.

2. That inner 24h bezel. Useless and out of place on a non gmt.

There is a video link posted earlier showing how to use the compass bezel; you align the 36 to the current 24-hour time. Hence the the 24-hour internal bezel. Again, not useless in this context as it works directly with the compass bezel. Assuming I'm correctly understanding its operation. That said, man it would it be killer if there was also a GMT complication with the chrono (but you damn sure wouldn't be looking at this price).

All that aside those are a lot of reasons you've put forth to not buy this watch. Or that the GMT is a better choice for you.


----------



## LivingTheDream (May 28, 2015)

boze said:


> That's sharp looking. How big is your wrist? I just ordered a quartz Sea Ram but it's my first Deep Blue and I'm unsure about the size.


I'm at 7.25, and it fits well. Its a large watch -- no two ways about it. I won't be wearing this one with a suit.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> 21mm according to Jomashop details:
> 
> Alpina Alpiner GMT 4 Automatic Silver Dial Black Leather Men's Watch AL-550S5AQ6 - Alpiner - Alpina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


22mm per Alpina site.

http://www.alpina-watches.com/collection-alpiner/automatic-gmt-24h-176.aspx?f=1


----------



## GreazyThumbs (Dec 3, 2009)

How does the quality of the Alpina chrono stack up against a Baume capeland chrono? 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

GreazyThumbs said:


> How does the quality of the Alpina chrono stack up against a Baume capeland chrono?
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


I have a B&M Capeland, and 3 Alpinas, but not the one being talked about here.

In my opinion to pick one over the other is like splitting hairs; both are equally well made. But if I have to choose one over the other, I'll choose Alpina. Maybe because I've seen/held/worn 3 of them...

But one thing is for sure: Alpina's decorated movement is far nicer than B&M's. But for the watch in question, I believe it has a solid caseback, so this point is moot.

And one last thing, maybe this matters or not: Alpina earns that "Geneve" marking on top of the obvious "Swiss Made".


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I've got my eye on that Brazen automatic for $59. That's $30 clear of the next best price I could find. That's a nice-looking watch.
> 
> View attachment 6162202


Thanks! I think I will....


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

sanriopurin said:


> I have a B&M Capeland, and 3 Alpinas, but not the one being talked about here.
> 
> In my opinion to pick one over the other is like splitting hairs; both are equally well made. But if I have to choose one over the other, I'll choose Alpina. Maybe because I've seen/held/worn 3 of them...
> 
> ...


Wow. I never realized that. You're right about the Alpina's movement - shame it's covered, but understandable for magnetic resistance. Great info. I'm also a big BM fan.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

jsj11 said:


> When I bought mine from Jomashop earlier in the year it came with the Alpina Warranty as well as the Jomashop one too. Also bought an Alpina from Gemnation and that too had the Alpina warranty. Hope that allays your fears - if you dont get the Alpina warranty you can always send it back


That's hard to believe, do you mean you got the Alpina warranty card, if so I bet it was UNstamped, which means NO ALPINA warranty at all.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Watching people tip-toe around buying these Alpinas is kind of funny.


----------



## DaveTOG (Apr 15, 2012)

Ashford has their Cyber Monday Deals up.

How about a unique one, to set off your collection.

The Hamilton Pulsomatic (automatic) Digital watch. $399

Hamilton Pulsomatic H52545339 Men's Watch


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

ChronoTraveler said:


> 1 and 2: check a post some pages ago or search for Alpina Chrono Lyon Banks on YouTube. Somebody shared a link of a gentleman explaining how the bezel and chapter ring work. Really nice stuff, very consistent with the Alpina _mantra_.
> 
> 4: I'm sort of happy to know some people here also pay high duties when importing watches. In my case, I'd have to pay 100% (999 for the watch and 999 for duties).
> 
> Just follow Massive Attack and be thankful for what you've got.


holy sh*t!! 100% tax is madness. It makes it almost illogical to buy anything from overseas.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Open Sky gives you a $250 credit when you sign up (email and password), but honestly their site is a mess. I've been trying for 30 minutes to see if the credit can be applied to any watches, and as far as I can tell the answer is no. But I also can't figure out what the credit can be used for, exactly. The sort function is also a nightmare. I hope someone has better luck!

Link: https://www.opensky.com/


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I've been watching for this one to get down to $300-ish. Ashford has them on sale. ETA automatic with helium valve and 500 meter rating.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I've been watching for this one to get down to $300-ish. Ashford has them on sale. ETA automatic with helium valve and 500 meter rating.
> 
> View attachment 6163754


 I ordered the quartz version of it for half of that but $330 is indeed pretty low for any Swiss made auto, even Deep Blue with Miyota go for more than that


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

LivingTheDream said:


> View attachment 6159298
> 
> 
> The Deep Blue Master 1000 arrived. I ordered it on Wednesday, then went out of town for the weekend. It was waiting for me when I returned home today.
> ...


Did you receive an email regarding shipping the watch? I ordered mine on tuesday and haven't heard anything yet.

Marty Smith


----------



## GreazyThumbs (Dec 3, 2009)

marty491 said:


> Did you receive an email regarding shipping the watch? I ordered mine on tuesday and haven't heard anything yet.
> 
> Marty Smith


You should contact them, I got a shipping notice and recieved it in about 4 days.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Watching people tip-toe around buying these Alpinas is kind of funny.


I think i understand. I really want one but can't come up with a good reason to buy it. I'd probably try to rationalize too if i pulled the trigger.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## poloturbo (Jan 4, 2015)

I almost bought the Alpina 4. Something about the blue and the dial. Awesome watches. The strap would have to go but that's my taste.

JeanRichard won in my case.
Absolutely love the style of the case and the detailing in the dial with exquisite finishing. 
Hope it's UPS express as it's free customs but getting hit hard on taxes here in LA belle Province.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Calipers in hand, the case proper (without the lugs or crown) is 25.5 x 35.5mm. Remember, this is a dress watch, not a statement.

A more relevant measurement might be the hypotenuse or diagonal, as on a TV screen, that's 43mm.

Here's a picture with a 38mm Seiko Alpinist.

Great value if it works for you. I went through BeFrugal and got 7%back. for a total of $372.









QUOTE=Patrick bargain hunter;22883178]I am thinking about this as well. What is the spec. on it?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mech4niq (Feb 25, 2014)

Not sure if this was already reported but Jomashop has a Citizen doorbuster event on with most watches at %50 discount. Prices look fairly good.

Citizen Doorbuster Event - Jomashop

They also have an Alpina page but the prices are nowhere near what Gemnation has currently.


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> Calipers in hand, the case proper (without the lugs or crown) is 25.5 x 35.5mm. Remember, this is a dress watch, not a statement.
> 
> A more relevant measurement might be the hypotenuse or diagonal, as on a TV screen, that's 43mm.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thanks. It is very tempting but I'll pass this time. I need to watch my wallet!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

As mentioned Ashford has some really good Cyber Monday deals. I got this Swiss Army Maverick on rubber for $119!

Victorinox Swiss Army Classic 241438 Men's Watch


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

Did anyone face this? My order of the white dial Kontiki on rubber strap with world of watches is being cancelled due to no stock. I've sent them an email about this. Let's see what comes back.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

M111 said:


> As mentioned Ashford has some really good Cyber Monday deals. I got this Swiss Army Maverick on rubber for $119!
> 
> Victorinox Swiss Army Classic 241438 Men's Watch


That's crazy!

I appreciate the fun this thread has been, but I'm going to bow out for a bit for my sanity and my wallet. I'm at my budget limit for the year (within $100, lol) and the Eterna deals (may yours be honored, M111) and Alpina deals are driving me nuts.

Happy watch shopping, all!


----------



## gipsey (Sep 26, 2015)

For fellow members that live in Aus and Nz. Just got a Orient mako shipped for $149au.
Cant post link because of low post count but its from CreationWatches. Discount code is BFSALEWEEK. 


Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Of man not cyber Monday! 
This Armand Nicollet on Ashford is an amazing deal at 666$







I am trying very hard not to buy this.


----------



## Pride (Apr 19, 2014)

Bulova Chronograph at $99 from Macy's. Reminds me of the moonwatch that's coming out.
Extra 15% if you sign up for Macy profile.

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...350266&Quantity=1&seqNo=3&EXTRA_PARAMETER=BAG


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomashop has the Fortis Official Cosmonauts B-42 automatic, model 647.10.11 L01, for $855 with coupon code 'CART20'

It's rare to see this selling below the $1,000 line on the gray market, and it's well below it here.

ETA2836-2 movement.

Could I scratch my space-watch itch with this?

I've definitely spent too much lately to find out.

Fortis Official Cosmonauts Automatic Black Dial Black Leather Men's Men's Watch 6471011L01 - Fortis - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Mech4niq said:


> Not sure if this was already reported but Jomashop has a Citizen doorbuster event on with most watches at %50 discount. Prices look fairly good.
> 
> They also have an Alpina page but the prices are nowhere near what Gemnation has currently.


Good tip. Thanks.

To add my two cents, two Citizens I own and really like are available.

I haven't been keeping up with pricing on this one. But I think it is a pretty good deal. I don't see it mentioned in the description that it is atomic.









I love this diver. I'm wearing it right now as a matter of fact. I got it cheaper from a JCPenney deal. But I'd pay the $150 Jomashop wants for it.









I wasn't able to post links, sorry. Too few posts.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

A couple days ago, Ashford had the 42mm version of this for a little over $300 while the 38mm was quite a bit more expensive. I resisted the 42mm by telling myself I'd really prefer the smaller one. Now the 38mm version can be had for $298. I'm not familiar with Hamiltons. That's a pretty good deal, isn't it?

Thanks.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

3WR said:


> A couple days ago, Ashford had the 42mm version of this for a little over $300 while the 38mm was quite a bit more expensive. I resisted the 42mm by telling myself I'd really prefer the smaller one. Now the 38mm version can be had for $298. I'm not familiar with Hamiltons. That's a pretty good deal, isn't it?
> 
> Thanks.


For the non-bracelet version, I don't think so.
I remember seeing it on bracelet for $318something 4 months ago.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> For the non-bracelet version, I don't think so.
> I remember seeing it on bracelet for $318something 4 months ago.


OK. Thanks. Maybe these are common, recurring sale prices. A bracelet version in a different color is currently available for the $318 price you mentioned.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I couldn't pass up the black one for $399. Alpina Seastrong 300


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Does anyone have the Amazon 20% off code? Wanna pick up a Mako


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

watchnatic said:


> Did anyone face this? My order of the white dial Kontiki on rubber strap with world of watches is being cancelled due to no stock. I've sent them an email about this. Let's see what comes back.


That is dirty!
I hope this gets sorted out in your favor.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Just wondering about my order for the Black Dial Kontiki. I got my confirmation email but when i check my account there is no order history


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I can't get over how great this one looks. Must. Resist. I MUST NOT buy any more watches. But it's a helluva good price...

Oris Artelier $788 at Ashford Oris Artelier 623-7582-4074-LS Men's Watch


----------



## Mech4niq (Feb 25, 2014)

City74 said:


> Does anyone have the Amazon 20% off code? Wanna pick up a Mako


20CYBERWK but it's only a couple of models.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Mech4niq said:


> 20CYBERWK but it's only a couple of models.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Yea it didn't work for either blue Mako on rubber I tried


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Pepsi model was eligible last year


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

ChronoTraveler said:


> 1 and 2: check a post some pages ago or search for Alpina Chrono Lyon Banks on YouTube. Somebody shared a link of a gentleman explaining how the bezel and chapter ring work. Really nice stuff, very consistent with the Alpina _mantra_.
> 
> 4: I'm sort of happy to know some people here also pay high duties when importing watches. In my case, I'd have to pay 100% (999 for the watch and 999 for duties).
> 
> Just follow Massive Attack and be thankful for what you've got.


I'm in Sao Paulo right now. Been doing business here the last few years. It never ceases to amaze me how corrupt the government is while at the same time making it nearly impossible to do international work with their crazy import taxes. The people and culture of Brazil are amazing, the corruption and government will continue to be the death of the economy. Sad stuff.

Terrible that you would pay 100% duty. Sorry to hear.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jomashop has the Fortis Official Cosmonauts B-42 automatic, model 647.10.11 L01, for $855 with coupon code 'CART20'
> 
> It's rare to see this selling below the $1,000 line on the gray market, and it's well below it here.
> 
> ...


WOW. That is a great deal.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Ashford has the Victorinox Dive Master w/ ETA 2892 for $350, which is really cheap for a watch w/ that movement. But it's only in orange.

Link: Victorinox Swiss Army Professional 241354 Men's Watch


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

watchnatic said:


> Did anyone face this? My order of the white dial Kontiki on rubber strap with world of watches is being cancelled due to no stock. I've sent them an email about this. Let's see what comes back.


Mine has shipped and will be arriving in a few days. They collected CA sales tax, so I thought they were located here but the watch shipped from Florida.


----------



## pjmaxm (Apr 11, 2008)

blowfish89 said:


> Mine has shipped and will be arriving in a few days. They collected CA sales tax, so I thought they were located here but the watch shipped from Florida.


I got an order confirmation for my Kontiki last Thursday but have not gotten any shipping notification yet so fear I may be in the same boat as watchnatic. Have not gotten a cancellation notice yet either but guess today I will find out either way.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

30% off site wide at Timex.com with code CYBER30. Today only.


----------



## TraumaWound (Nov 27, 2015)

Sorry, I can't post links yet. 5-Pack of Fossil Watches for $15.99 @ Shnoop dot com. I am not a fan of Fossil myself, and who knows what you'll actually get in this, but for $15.99 maybe it's worth a shot. Un-linkified URL: www dot shnoop dot com/home/5134-fmd-by-fossil-mystery-5-pack-watches.html


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Valjioux ETA 7750 Chronograph $235 - beats lowest eBay price - TODAY ONLY










Invicta Men's 13765 Arsenal Analog Display Swiss Automatic Two Tone Watch
by Invicta
$235.40 







& Free Returns.
Sold by:Warehouse Deals, Inc
$41.54 discount applied


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

SO&CO New York Men's 5001A.1 Monticello Quartz Date Chronograph Two-Tone Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch for just above $50


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

3WR said:


> Good tip. Thanks.
> 
> To add my two cents, two Citizens I own and really like are available.
> 
> ...


I'll chime in too - the Citizens I own have been nothing but reliable. I've picked up 4 of them over the years and have a 5th one on the way. My oldest one is a hand-me-down Eco Drive dress watch from my older brother and it has to be at least 10 years now. It's still ticking away reliably and accurately. My newest one is one of Citizen's radio-controlled atomic timekeeping pieces (CB0020-50E):







If any of you are on the fence about getting a Citizen, particularly a radio-controlled one, I'd say just get it. I've been nothing but happy with any of my Citizen watches and actually have another on the way, a dive-style Eco Drive Promaster Marine. Here's a thread where a member shared theirs: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-...master-bn0156-56e-jdm-bn0150-61e-1996642.html

Pic from thread:









I recently became obsessed with the aesthetic of the sweeping second hand that mechanical watches offer, but Eco Drive watches are very reliable and require minimal service. I'm interested in high-end Swiss watches as most others would be and I hope to get one some day, but I'll always keep and wear my Citizen watches from time to time.


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

norsairius said:


> I'll chime in too - the Citizens I own have been nothing but reliable. I've picked up 4 of them over the years and have a 5th one on the way. My oldest one is a hand-me-down Eco Drive dress watch from my older brother and it has to be at least 10 years now. It's still ticking away reliably and accurately. My newest one is one of Citizen's radio-controlled atomic timekeeping pieces (CB0020-50E):
> View attachment 6166066
> 
> If any of you are on the fence about getting a Citizen, particularly a radio-controlled one, I'd say just get it. I've been nothing but happy with any of my Citizen watches and actually have another on the way, a dive-style Eco Drive Promaster Marine. Here's a thread where a member shared theirs: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-...master-bn0156-56e-jdm-bn0150-61e-1996642.html
> ...


I have been monitoring sites for the 39mm Citizen radio-controlled watches. I can't find any <$400(except on ebay), and I also haven't found any with lume like that one!


----------



## falcondrgn (Jun 18, 2013)

Finally pulled the trigger on the *ACCUTRON-63C106 from world of watches today. $440.99 plus 12% back from ebates brings the total to around $388. Not as low as the $361 previously mentioned but still not a bad deal for a Valjoux 7750 movement. I think it was because it was the last one in stock that made me pull the trigger on this after missing out on the last deal.

*


----------



## Neil4Speed (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm sad that I missed out on the Black GMT Velero Davidoff from Ashcroft, could anyone shoot me a PM if they picked it up and are having buyers remorse?


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

makitmama said:


> I have been monitoring sites for the 39mm Citizen radio-controlled watches. I can't find any <$400(except on ebay), and I also haven't found any with lume like that one!


Yeah, most of the radio-controlled watches are a bit bigger. The one I own/posted a pic of is 43mm. If it helps though, it wears fine on my 6.5" wrist.

As for the lume in that second pic of the dive watch, it is pretty crazy! It's a long-exposure pic though (likely taken in fairly low light conditions), about ~5s if you look at the second hand, so it'll look different in person. Dive watches in general have great lume though, or at least they should!

I don't know where you've looked before for some of the watches you're keeping an eye on, but Duty Free Island (Dutyfreeislandshop.com - 100% Authentic Citizen, Casio, Seiko & more! Free Worldwide Shipping!) usually has really good prices though their stock is always changing so you may have to check frequently. I hope you find what you want, and at the price you want, soon!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Neil4Speed said:


> I'm sad that I missed out on the Black GMT Velero Davidoff from Ashcroft, could anyone shoot me a PM if they picked it up and are having buyers remorse?


It looks like it is still available.

Davidoff Velero 21043 Men's Watch


RETAIL:$4,850.00ASHFORD PRICE:$1,552.00YOU SAVE 86%-$4,171.00CYBER SALE:$679.00


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Why does this site double post so often?


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Mine has shipped and will be arriving in a few days. They collected CA sales tax, so I thought they were located here but the watch shipped from Florida.


tried calling them to check on my order. The automated system once you get through to tracking was useless. Breaking-up automated message that is impossible to understand. Tried again getting through to an operator but its just endless waiting.

My watch is supposed to be delivered to may forwarding address in NY. Was also charge sales tax. Nice little earner they have going with that!


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

eBay has the Black Bay blue for $1995 shipped it's in top daily deals...YIKES!!!


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

garf666 said:


> tried calling them to check on my order. The automated system once you get through to tracking was useless. Breaking-up automated message that is impossible to understand. Tried again getting through to an operator but its just endless waiting.
> 
> My watch is supposed to be delivered to may forwarding address in NY. Was also charge sales tax. Nice little earner they have going with that!


If you paid via paypal they update the order with the tracking info once it ships. It might be rerouted in the mail. I ordered a bracelet and it is on its way from NY to FL via CA :-/ thanks USPS ...


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> Why does this site double post so often?


I get this a lot on here, seems to be when you click post reply you think it did not take then you click again just in time to see that you already posted, so now I click and give it a min to update to make sure it only posts once. 
Seems a little wonkey.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Mine has shipped and will be arriving in a few days. They collected CA sales tax, so I thought they were located here but the watch shipped from Florida.


Got a tracking number, ground shipping from FL with one update along the way so far, due later in the week, no sales tax.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I ordered the white dial/blue indices/bracelet version Kontiki from The Watchery (WoW's "sister" site, but share the same Support phone # and physical address in FL) on Thanksgiving and it shipped the very next day, scheduled to be delivered on 12/4. Ironically, I actually sent them 2 cancellation request emails on Thursday after seeing it for less on WoW's site, but they shipped it anyway (but I wasn't surprised about this, as the email submission page indicated that they might not read it until 12/1 and if the item already shipped, I could simply refuse delivery). Anyhoo, I called their Support on Friday to inquiry about the price disparity and they offered me $100 credit to use at The Watchery for a future purchase (with no expiration). While I would have preferred a credit back to my PayPal account, technically, they probably didn't have to offer me anything, so I though this was a pretty good customer service move on their part. Now let's just see what condition it's in when I receive it....



garf666 said:


> Just wondering about my order for the Black Dial Kontiki. I got my confirmation email but when i check my account there is no order history


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Why does this site double post so often?


Sometimes when I post a reply, some timer snags my post and tells me I cannot post 2x within a minute (double post) and I back up a screen (left arrow in Safari on iPad) and refresh and the post only appears once. It is annoying to have to click so much, but I avoid actual double posts.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Among all the great deals in the past week that have been posted here I think this one was forgotten.

Seiko SBDC007 - Shogun $739 @ Massdrop. 3 Days left on this price.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-shogun-watch


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

City74 said:


> eBay has the Black Bay blue for $1995 shipped it's in top daily deals...YIKES!!!


Link? 
Edit: nevermind found it! Good price!

http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eB...5956&category=31387&pm=1&ds=0&t=1448899283262

-whoa-


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Current Cyber Monday deal (though only a few hours left on it). Montblanc Timewalker Black/SS Bracelet/39mm for $1299. Heckuva deal for this watch new.
Amazon.com: Montblanc Timewalker Date Automatic Men's Black Dial Stainless Steel Swiss Watch 105962: Montblanc: Watches


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Current Cyber Monday deal (though only a few hours left on it). Montblanc Timewalker Black/SS Bracelet/39mm for $1299. Heckuva deal for this watch new.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007KXCNOG..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=02VS6MMH826YQYV8NPBV


----------



## Neil4Speed (Apr 24, 2012)

RE. Velero 

Not fond of the White unfortunately - its quite nice but the black really got me going


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

whoa said:


> Link?
> Edit: nevermind found it! Good price!
> 
> http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eB...5956&category=31387&pm=1&ds=0&t=1448899283262
> ...


Holy crap!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Why does this site double post so often?


The same reason it shows me ads in Spanish for Mexican long Distance Companies and I don't even speak Spanish. I took German in College instead. You'd think they would know that.


----------



## inferno9898 (Sep 11, 2015)

To the f71 price watchers.... Amazon has the SARB033 new for $300 shipped. Is that a good deal, or is that just what they usually go for? Long island is slightly higher, although I'm not sure if either is a "cyber Monday" special


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

inferno9898 said:


> To the f71 price watchers.... Amazon has the SARB033 new for $300 shipped. Is that a good deal, or is that just what they usually go for? Long island is slightly higher, although I'm not sure if either is a "cyber Monday" special


$300 really isnt a deal


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

CMA22inc said:


> If you paid via paypal they update the order with the tracking info once it ships. It might be rerouted in the mail. I ordered a bracelet and it is on its way from NY to FL via CA :-/ thanks USPS ...


No ordered with credit card. Tried again to call but impossible to get through.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Thought about the Alpiner from Gemnation all weekend and finally couldn't resist the temptation anymore.. $699 for a Swiss GMT is a deal we probably won't see again anytime soon. We'll be getting our company Christmas bonus soon so I thought I may as well spend it on a present for myself.  Should be shipping today.

Picture found on Flickr just in case anyone is tempted as well...


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

i'm left hanging in mid-air with regards to my order of the Kontiki, so far no replies back from WoW. And its as good as unreachable via phone. The status shows cancelled, tracking details as "NOSTOCK", but availability is In-stock.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

What's the bet they offer you WoW credit instead of a refund...


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

3WR said:


> OK. Thanks. Maybe these are common, recurring sale prices. A bracelet version in a different color is currently available for the $318 price you mentioned.
> View attachment 6164818


I understand that Ashford will deal upon requests. I suggest contacting them about offering the black on bracelet for $318 if interested. They do offer that price periodically, sometimes with coupon code.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Among all the great deals in the past week that have been posted here I think this one was forgotten.
> 
> Seiko SBDC007 - Shogun $739 @ Massdrop. 3 Days left on this price.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-shogun-watch


Not registered there but is the Sumo up for any deals of note? That is definitely a good price for the Shogun.


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)

watchnatic said:


> i'm left hanging in mid-air with regards to my order of the Kontiki, so far no replies back from WoW. And its as good as unreachable via phone. The status shows cancelled, tracking details as "NOSTOCK", but availability is In-stock.


same here
NOSTOCK, order canceled, in-stock
no reply at all...


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

inferno9898 said:


> To the f71 price watchers.... Amazon has the SARB033 new for $300 shipped. Is that a good deal, or is that just what they usually go for? Long island is slightly higher, although I'm not sure if either is a "cyber Monday" special


I haven't seen a deal on this watch anywhere, in 6 months of searching (other than about $275 on Massdrop).

Note that the prices on JDM watches in general have plummeted over the past year, eg, on CCC: http://camelcamelcamel.com/Seiko-MECHANICAL-SARB033-Wrist-Watch/product/B001AE9XRQ?context=browse

Historically speaking, in USD, $300 is a great price but not necessarily a bargain anymore.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

UPDATE: Sold out.

Just made a very unsuspected and unplanned purchase... Which was quite frankly of the only deal -to my eyes- that caught my attention in this whole sale carnival:

Orient Star Classic #EL05005S or #WZ0271EL for *$231 *from creationwatches.com shipped worldwide after applying coupon *CMSALE*
I have never seen this Orient Star go below $300 anywhere.. Let alone finding it almost 70$ cheaper with free worldwide shipping.

*Link Here*

I gotta say, this watch will keep me ache-free for a long while, at last.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Accutron Skeleton Watch for $300 on Warehouse Deals










Discount taken on checkout.
http://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B003ZUAJLW/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## falcondrgn (Jun 18, 2013)

Lovely watch, is this hand windable and does it hack? Thanks



shmaiz3r said:


> Just made a very unsuspected and unplanned purchase... Which was quite frankly of the only deal -to my eyes- that caught my attention in this whole sale carnival:
> 
> Orient Star Classic #EL05005S or #WZ0271EL for *$231 *from creationwatches.com shipped worldwide after applying coupon *CMSALE*
> I have never seen this Orient Star go below $300 anywhere.. Let alone finding it almost 70$ cheaper with free worldwide shipping.
> ...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Discount Watch Store has the Bulova Marine Star 98B204 for $135 with coupon code 'BFCM5'

That seems to beat everybody's Cyber Monday sale price, some by $100 or more.

http://www.discountwatchstore.com/B...LF7iD9wMvnYZxODNcprw7DD_GDC3Ebe_s-BoCh1Lw_wcB


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

watchnatic said:


> i'm left hanging in mid-air with regards to my order of the Kontiki, so far no replies back from WoW. And its as good as unreachable via phone. The status shows cancelled, tracking details as "NOSTOCK", but availability is In-stock.


A lot more info than i've got


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

garf666 said:


> A lot more info than i've got


Emails to WOW bouncing back!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Touch of Modern having a Freddie Constant sale. The one that caught my eye was the Vintage Rally automatic chronograph for $1,049.99. That's $450 better than the next-lowest price, at Jomashop and Amazon.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Northlander said:


> Thought about the Alpiner from Gemnation all weekend and finally couldn't resist the temptation anymore.. $699 for a Swiss GMT is a deal we probably won't see again anytime soon. We'll be getting our company Christmas bonus soon so I thought I may as well spend it on a present for myself.  Should be shipping today.
> 
> Picture found on Flickr just in case anyone is tempted as well...


Remember a certain classic xmas flick, the guy did NOT get the expected end-of-year bonus and went crazy with a chainsaw in his house !? Lesson is wait before spending the $$!

Just kidding, great purchase, helluva deal !
S.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

$32 after CYBERMON coupon

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00XCEDEPY


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

garf666 said:


> Emails to WOW bouncing back!


Have you called on the phone?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> Just made a very unsuspected and unplanned purchase... Which was quite frankly of the only deal -to my eyes- that caught my attention in this whole sale carnival:
> 
> Orient Star Classic #EL05005S or #WZ0271EL for *$231 *from creationwatches.com shipped worldwide after applying coupon *CMSALE*
> I have never seen this Orient Star go below $300 anywhere.. Let alone finding it almost 70$ cheaper with free worldwide shipping.
> ...


This is an INSANE price, anybody looking for a dress watch should be all over this one


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

falcondrgn said:


> Lovely watch, is this hand windable and does it hack? Thanks


Yes and yes

http://www.orient-watch.com/press_release/20121228.pdf


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Just made a very unsuspected and unplanned purchase... Which was quite frankly of the only deal -to my eyes- that caught my attention in this whole sale carnival:
> 
> Orient Star Classic #EL05005S or #WZ0271EL for *$231 *from creationwatches.com shipped worldwide after applying coupon *CMSALE*
> I have never seen this Orient Star go below $300 anywhere.. Let alone finding it almost 70$ cheaper with free worldwide shipping.
> ...


That is a great watch and a ridiculously good price. I bought one used few mos ago for $230 and thought I got an excellent price. never seen it new below $340. Heck, Seiya has it for $355 now on sale. Good leather strap, hacking\handwinding auto movement, domed crystal (not sapphire though). Excellent dress watch.


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

Just an update, after bombarding WoW's phone, i finally managed to reach a customer service personnel. Expectedly, they are experiencing extremely high volumes due to black friday. Anyway, straight to the point, the Kontiki i ordered is confirmed cancelled due to no stock. What is puzzling is that how in the first place do they still take in orders if the item is already oversold? Its a hassle for both customers and its employees to have to go through the process of ordering, checking order, cancelling it and the refunding the money. 

Point to note, the CS personnel said there should be a computer generated email being sent to my email informing me that the order had been cancelled. But i check both inbox and spam box and i told her i did not receive any such email, and i requested her to send me an email confirmation about the cancellation before being willing to put down the phone, and so she did and now it looks all good. Probably just need to call up my bank to ensure the money is indeed not paid out to WoW.


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

Alright guys. I'm jumping on that alpina gmt. But they're charging me NY sales tax. Anyone have any coupons lying around? Because it's almost $60 and it's turning me off to the deal. 

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

You can have it shipped to me in Virginia. I'll keep it safe. For, some... time 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

watchnatic said:


> Just an update, after bombarding WoW's phone, i finally managed to reach a customer service personnel. Expectedly, they are experiencing extremely high volumes due to black friday. Anyway, straight to the point, the Kontiki i ordered is confirmed cancelled due to no stock. *What is puzzling is that how in the first place do they still take in orders if the item is already oversold?* Its a hassle for both customers and its employees to have to go through the process of ordering, checking order, cancelling it and the refunding the money.


Because it is all computerized. With a large inventory of items, if the inventory amount is off for a particular item, might be a couple of days before a person even notices the problem and then fix it, particularly over BF weekend.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

EnderW said:


> That is a great watch and a ridiculously good price. I bought one used few mos ago for $230 and thought I got an excellent price. never seen it new below $340. Heck, Seiya has it for $355 now on sale. Good leather strap, hacking\handwinding auto movement, domed crystal (not sapphire though). Excellent dress watch.


Seiya and the one from the sales forum are JDM version, which has different rotor and caseback per yeomanseiko. Not sure that it affects value.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

OOasis said:


> Alright guys. I'm jumping on that alpina gmt. But they're charging me NY sales tax. Anyone have any coupons lying around? Because it's almost $60 and it's turning me off to the deal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


Try befrugal or ebates or one of the other cash back sites since it will help offset the tax and more.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Seppia said:


> This is an INSANE price, anybody looking for a dress watch should be all over this one


Sold out already!


----------



## MDFL (May 14, 2014)

I don't know if this has been posted yet but Massdrop has Wolf single watch winders for $85 ($100 with cover).

Currently on Amazon for ~$140


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

taike said:


> Seiya and the one from the sales forum are JDM version, which has different rotor and caseback per yeomanseiko. Not sure that it affects value.


It's true, I just realized that by comparing pictures in SeiyaJapan and creationwatches.... However, they both have "Made in Japan" written in caseback, that's a relief.
Anyways, vintage styled watches have pretty good resale value although I don't think I'll ever sell it.. It simply 'ticks' all the right spots for me.

- Domed glass
- True vintage size
- True classic [no lume]
- Gold plated indices [but not case!] so it'll never peel off.
- Never had a Power Reserve in my collection
- Drilled 20mm lugs so I could exchange leather straps from my SARB
- Made in Japan for less than $250
- Champagne Dial as a change from all the white/black dials in my collection.
- Never had an Orient Star 
- If it didn't turn out as expected, it's can be easily sold since it's true vintage style Made in Japan [big audience].

One thing that could complete the package for me was a deployment clasp, but that also 'could' get in the way of true vintage style to some people... I'd really like to think the regular buckle was a decision instead of a cost-cut.

Thanks for reading my story


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

OOasis said:


> Alright guys. I'm jumping on that alpina gmt. But they're charging me NY sales tax. Anyone have any coupons lying around? Because it's almost $60 and it's turning me off to the deal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


I made an offer to Gemnation for $625 for the Alpina GMT and they accepted it..... try getting them on chat or calling in and making an offer.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mitchjrj said:


> Not registered there but is the Sumo up for any deals of note? That is definitely a good price for the Shogun.


Sorry nothing for the sumo right now

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Ordered the Orient Defender from Long Island on Thursday, shipped out on Friday and already got here today on Monday..!

Awesome deal for $89. Very nice leather strap as well.

Ordered 3 watches in the last week. This thread and Black Friday deals are not good for my wallet...


----------



## zfromvan (May 9, 2014)

Amuthini said:


> I made an offer to Gemnation for $625 for the Alpina GMT and they accepted it..... try getting them on chat or calling in and making an offer.


Congrats, I just called gemnation and they wouldn't budge on the price. Also, looks like duty fees are between 15 to 20 percent so it just doesn't make it worth it for me being in Canada.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Northlander said:


> Ordered the Orient Defender from Long Island on Thursday, shipped out on Friday and already got here today on Monday..!
> 
> Awesome deal for $89. Very nice leather strap as well.
> 
> Ordered 3 watches in the last week. This thread and Black Friday deals are not good for my wallet...


I got this same one from Massdrop for about the same price. Great watch / great price.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Got a tracking number, ground shipping from FL with one update along the way so far, due later in the week, no sales tax.


UPS update, Kontiki got checked into a scanner in MA, so it is getting closer.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Did anyone find a price on the Alpina bracelet yet? Also looking for lug-to-lug if it's available. 
Thanks!


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

This Bulova Marine Star Automatic (apparently Miyota 8215) is $122 at WoW after a $10 discount (code HOLIDAY 10) and 12% back through BeFrugal.

Men's Marine Star Automatic Black Rubber and Dial | World of Watches


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

-


----------



## Clem Fandango (Sep 4, 2015)

Bulova UHF Sea King 96B228 is only $162 shipped from Kohl's after using codes DEALSEEKER and JEWELRY20 (both give 20% off and can use both at once to give 34% off total). That's around half of the next best price. It looks great, way too big for me, but someone out there with chunkier wrists or tastes might like it: Bulova Men's Sea King Watch - 96B228









(not my image)

Those codes can also be used for all the other watches at Kohl's. The selection isn't great, but there's some nice Casios and solar Pulsars. I've got this on the way for around $65:







Looks pretty awful in the render pics on the website, so glad I found this wristpic which I think looks great. Bezel is fixed, which is a bummer, but was after a solar or kinetic, blue dial, beater diver to wear in the pool and at the beach and this was by far the best and cheapest one I could find. Also couldn't resist this Casio for only $17:







Definitely the cheapest moonphase watch I've ever seen. Tempted to buy a few more for gifts...

Anyway, hope those codes help somebody else out. Happy shopping!


----------



## Clem Fandango (Sep 4, 2015)

Whooops, sorry for the ginormous pics!


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Did anyone find a price on the Alpina bracelet yet? Also looking for lug-to-lug if it's available.
> Thanks!


Wow, until 5 days ago I was perhaps the only one here with this watch and now everybody seems to talk about it :-! I measured lug to lug at 52mm with my ruler.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

YellowBullet said:


> Don't forget $40 in eBay Bucks and 3.2% cash back through BeFrugal and you're right at $1900.
> 
> Insanely good price.


Ugh....I really don't want to buy that watch


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

YellowBullet said:


> This Bulova Marine Star Automatic (apparently Miyota 8215) is $122 at WoW after a $10 discount (code HOLIDAY 10) and 12% back through BeFrugal.
> 
> Men's Marine Star Automatic Black Rubber and Dial | World of Watches
> 
> View attachment 6169530


Use RMN10 code for $15 (10%) discount


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

CCOutdoors has the Momentum D6 Night Vision Dive Watch on Bracelet with Sapphire for $207

Momentum D6 Night Vision Dive Watch-Black Steel-Sapphire - CYBER MONDAY SALE ON HOLIDAY GIFTS - On Sale









Also this isn't necessarily a deal but I've been following the Oris Sixty Five Diver since they were released and have never seen them for less than $1600. and now Jomashop has it for $1165.

Oris Divers Sixty-Five Black Dial Automatic Men's Watch 733-7707-4064BRFS - Divers - Oris - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

**Photo from A Blog to Watch**


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

monza06 said:


> Wow, until 5 days ago I was perhaps the only one here with this watch and now everybody seems to talk about it :-! I measured lug to lug at 52mm with my ruler.


Soon I'll have it's silver dial counter part! That watch looks great on the ss bracelet!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Amuthini said:


> I made an offer to Gemnation for $625 for the Alpina GMT and they accepted it..... try getting them on chat or calling in and making an offer.


Nice!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Also this isn't necessarily a deal but I've been following the Oris Sixty Five Diver since they were released and have never seen them for less than $1600. and now Jomashop has it for $1165.
> 
> Oris Divers Sixty-Five Black Dial Automatic Men's Watch 733-7707-4064BRFS - Divers - Oris - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> **Photo from A Blog to Watch**


Definitely a Deal! Have not seen one under $1500 before. Gonna wait, but it is certainly getting closer to under $1k.

Since the Kontiki got down to under $500, maybe there is hope!


----------



## 2Channon (Nov 15, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/REACTOR-56507-Analog-Display-Japanese/dp/B00NXJXOGM
Reactor Fallout 2 for around $135.00 after code CYBERMON at Amazon.


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

Regarding the Eterna KonTiki. Some patience gentlemen. I received mine today, but I live in Florida, from where it also ships. I bought the black version with orange triangles. It's on my wrist now. The watch is stunning, I couldn't be happier, although I will probably have a custom strap made. I'm thinking maybe black lizard, going to think about it some more. 
I originally wanted the black with green triangles, but the orange has won me over. I especially like the little detail of the second hand beyond the orange dot being red. I don't recall seeing that on any other color combination. The orange is a soft orange, while it grabs your attention, it doesn't scream.
For those who had orders cancelled, give WoW a chance. Maybe they make it right by honoring the price when back in stock. 
For those that get the watch, I am sure you will be pleased. A few other details: The band tapers from 22mm to 20mm. The dial is 34mm, lug to lug 50mm, case 42mm. I have a small 6 3/8 wrist. It fits perfect, and I like larger 44 or 45mm cases, but because the bezel is thin it presents larger. BTW I think the dial and lug to lug are the most important measurements. The lume is orange.
I know not to say never, but I can't imagine ever selling this watch. Can you think of a better endorsement?


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> $32 after CYBERMON coupon
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00XCEDEPY


Holy cow.

What is this one called?

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Leekster said:


> Holy cow.
> 
> What is this one called?


Sarlacc


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

whitemb said:


> Sarlacc


Perfect. :-!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Some deep price slashing on Revue Thommen watches at Gemnation! Good looking pieces, but I really know nothing of the brand and they only seem to be sold through GM sites? Watches at Gemnation.com


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Some deep price slashing on Revue Thommen watches at Gemnation! Good looking pieces, but I really know nothing of the brand and they only seem to be sold through GM sites? Watches at Gemnation.com


Yep you are right, as usual the unitas is sold out the 7001 is available for $315 not a bad price


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Some deep price slashing on Revue Thommen watches at Gemnation! Good looking pieces, but I really know nothing of the brand and they only seem to be sold through GM sites? Watches at Gemnation.com


Been around a long time 3rd or 4th generation owner still involved somehow. Grovana produced their pieces for ten years or so. Restructured in the last few years. Don't know the details, but supposedly still independent. 
Looked for some info before on their new direction taken this year at Basel. Found very little. 
Pilot watches are their thing.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

This one is a jumbo size but looks very cool nonetheless, $345 right now :


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Some deep price slashing on Revue Thommen watches at Gemnation! Good looking pieces, but I really know nothing of the brand and they only seem to be sold through GM sites? Watches at Gemnation.com


I would stay away from their in-house movements, but the ETA watches should be fine. Really nice looking 7750 watches for those prices.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Leekster said:


> Holy cow.
> 
> What is this one called?


Bright Seiko Monster 1st gen homage?


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Definitely a Deal! Have not seen one under $1500 before. Gonna wait, but it is certainly getting closer to under $1k.
> 
> Since the Kontiki got down to under $500, maybe there is hope!


I've seen it for about 1.200~1100 some weeks ago, when I was considering to buy one. For 900~800, it would be hard to resist.

The new blue version is also available already, you guys should check it.


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Somebody was looking for a Citizen like this one some pages ago but I cant remember who. Jomashop has a great deal:


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Anyone know of a place where I can get the Casio MDV-106 Marlin with a cyber Monday discount? I missed it last time it was on sale.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Acurry said:


> Anyone know of a place where I can get the Casio MDV-106 Marlin with a cyber Monday discount? I missed it last time it was on sale.


It is currently $35.70 on Amazon. That's very reasonable for such a great watch, even without an extra discount.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

matlobi said:


> It is currently $35.70 on Amazon. That's very reasonable for such a great watch, even without an extra discount.


Thanks matlobi. I thought I was being a little stingy asking for a deal on an already very affordable watch, but then I thought it wouldn't hurt to ask.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clem Fandango (Sep 4, 2015)

$21.38 at jet.com using code ANDROID15. Looks like I'll be buying this one too...
https://jet.com/product/Casio-Mens-...-Resin-Strap/a04c9fcf2478439b8a3308e35ff1b8ca


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

Mondaine Gents Evo Quartz day-date ££94.83 & *FREE Delivery* in the UK @ Amazon
Mondaine Gents Evo Quartz day-date: Amazon.co.uk: Watches

best UK price I have seen, go via Flubit to save a couple of Quid, instant discount gave £91.99 possibly cheaper when flubit pricebeats Amazon fully.
Other Mondaine's are also reduced - Sportline is nice and usable.

Mondaine Ladies Analogue Bracelet (mesh) Watch £86.13 & FREE Delivery in the UK. Final Flubit Price: £79.76


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

It's already a deal at any price Casio would ask for it. But here is the link the above member mentioned.

http://www.amazon.com/Casio-MDV106-...813011&keywords=mdv106&refinements=p_89:Casio


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Holy Cow, those RT watches are crazy good deals.

7750 pilot watch for $535, with no other discounts lo...
Revue Thommen Air speed Mens Watch Model: 16051.6577
Revue Thommen Air speed Mens Watch Model: 16051.6135

300M 45mm DSSD+Seamaster-esque, ETA diver for $400
Revue Thommen Diver Mens Watch Model: 17030.(I'M A SCAMMER)
Revue Thommen Diver Mens Watch Model: 17030.2137

8mm dress watch with an ETA 7001 for $315 
Revue Thommen Slimline 39mm Mens Watch Model: 15005.3132

... It's hard for me to go home seeing watches for this price.


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Perdendosi said:


> Holy Cow, those RT watches are crazy good deals.
> 
> 7750 pilot watch for $535, with no other discounts lo...
> Revue Thommen Air speed Mens Watch Model: 16051.6577
> ...


I just placed an order for 2. I guess I will be on diet for a while.









Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Clem Fandango said:


> $21.38 at jet.com using code ANDROID15. Looks like I'll be buying this one too...
> https://jet.com/product/Casio-Mens-...-Resin-Strap/a04c9fcf2478439b8a3308e35ff1b8ca
> 
> View attachment 6171618


Thanks Clem! I just ordered it.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

killersuzuki said:


> Mondaine Gents Evo Quartz day-date ££94.83 & *FREE Delivery* in the UK @ Amazon
> Mondaine Gents Evo Quartz day-date: Amazon.co.uk: Watches
> 
> best UK price I have seen, go via Flubit to save a couple of Quid, instant discount gave £91.99 possibly cheaper when flubit pricebeats Amazon fully.
> Other Mondaine's are also reduced - Sportline is nice and usable.


Interesting, I was just looking at this Mondaine-ish watch (Cadence) for $24, plus shipping, with coupon BF. There are other interesting watches on the site for those who appreciate affordables.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

yoginasser said:


> Interesting, I was just looking at this Mondaine-ish watch (Cadence) for $24, plus shipping, with coupon BF. There are other interesting watches on the site for those who appreciate affordables.
> 
> View attachment 6171858


Looks pretty good for an affordable.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Piling on at Gemnation, for $625, kind of a combination of the 2 above, a 7750 Diver:

Revue Thommen Diver Mens Watch Model: 17030.6537


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Blue 7750 RT Airspeed chrono for $535

Revue Thommen Air speed Mens Watch Model: 16051.6135


----------



## Yontea (Sep 14, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Looks pretty good for an affordable.


I just laughed reading their little summary: This easy, breezy watch is green in more ways than one! If you think 4:20 is the most important time of day, this watch is for you. If you have no idea why 4:20 is a special time of day, this is just a good-looking watch. No prescription required


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*rolls eyes*


----------



## chenpion (Feb 1, 2013)

Just as I thought that I was gonna get through this weekend without buying a watch, you show me the 
slimline...



Perdendosi said:


> Holy Cow, those RT watches are crazy good deals.
> 
> 7750 pilot watch for $535, with no other discounts lo...
> Revue Thommen Air speed Mens Watch Model: 16051.6577
> ...


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

All these Chronos are 40mm. Too small.


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

RedHerringHack said:


> All these Chronos are 40mm. Too small.


Depends on your wrist size. I think 40mm is about the perfect size. If only I hadn't told myself "no more chronos"...


----------



## chenpion (Feb 1, 2013)

RedHerringHack said:


> All these Chronos are 40mm. Too small.


Some are 44mm

Revue Thommen Pilot Mens Watch Model: 17060.6538


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Blue 7750 RT Airspeed chrono for $535
> 
> Revue Thommen Air speed Mens Watch Model: 16051.6135


This is insanity. I could get a new one for only a few bucks more than an overhaul of the one I have. These have the lowest grade 7750 though, and the old ones had much nicer movement finishing. Everything else about it is identical though.


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

Oh, looks like the chrono minute hand went from orange to red. I never got why they didn't lume it in a different color; my only beef with the design besides the unnecessary "XLarge" print.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I want this watch. Is this a good deal? Never seen it this low.

Hamilton Khaki Field Men's Watch H69419363 - Khaki Field - Hamilton - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

$249.90


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

Oh, looks like the chrono minute hand went from orange to red. I never got why they didn't lume it in a different color; my only beef with the design besides the unnecessary "XLarge" print.


----------



## Bub838 (Dec 20, 2012)

mannal said:


> I want this watch. Is this a good deal? Never seen it this low.
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Field Men's Watch H69419363 - Khaki Field - Hamilton - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> ...


Pretty good price. I've actually owned this watch on two(!) separate occasions. Flipped it both times. Just missing something to me.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

thechin said:


> This one is a jumbo size but looks very cool nonetheless, $345 right now :


Very Bell & Ross-esque

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

mannal said:


> I want this watch. Is this a good deal? Never seen it this low.
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Field Men's Watch H69419363 - Khaki Field - Hamilton - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> ...


You can do better on jet with 15% code


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Now at $239 with google10. pulling trigger



mannal said:


> I want this watch. Is this a good deal? Never seen it this low.
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Field Men's Watch H69419363 - Khaki Field - Hamilton - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> ...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

OT: Europeans Are Flying Across the Atlantic to Participate in Black Friday

http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/11/black-friday/417375/


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> OT: Europeans Are Flying Across the Atlantic to Participate in Black Friday
> 
> http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/11/black-friday/417375/


Give me your [intrigued], [wealthy], huddled masses, yearning [for a good deal on crap they don't need]...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> OT: Europeans Are Flying Across the Atlantic to Participate in Black Friday
> 
> Black Friday: The View From Abroad - The Atlantic


Don't they have Internet at home? Don't they know it's so passé to go to the actual stores? (lol)


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

bronzy77 said:


> Regarding the Eterna KonTiki. Some patience gentlemen. I received mine today, but I live in Florida, from where it also ships. I bought the black version with orange triangles. It's on my wrist now. The watch is stunning, I couldn't be happier, although I will probably have a custom strap made. I'm thinking maybe black lizard, going to think about it some more.
> I originally wanted the black with green triangles, but the orange has won me over. I especially like the little detail of the second hand beyond the orange dot being red. I don't recall seeing that on any other color combination. The orange is a soft orange, while it grabs your attention, it doesn't scream.
> For those who had orders cancelled, give WoW a chance. Maybe they make it right by honoring the price when back in stock.
> For those that get the watch, I am sure you will be pleased. A few other details: The band tapers from 22mm to 20mm. The dial is 34mm, lug to lug 50mm, case 42mm. I have a small 6 3/8 wrist. It fits perfect, and I like larger 44 or 45mm cases, but because the bezel is thin it presents larger. BTW I think the dial and lug to lug are the most important measurements. The lume is orange.
> ...


Finally managed to speak to them yesterday. Mine should ship today and will then show in my order history.


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

mannal said:


> Now at $239 with google10. pulling trigger


still cheaper on jet.com!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks!



ericlikeseatin said:


> still cheaper on jet.com!
> 
> View attachment 6173122


----------



## ctt1760 (Oct 23, 2013)

Casio Men's WVA-M640D-1ACR Wave Ceptor Analog-Digital Stainless Steel Bracelet $74.97

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00J2T0S8E

Sold by Amazon w/ 1 year Casio warranty.
According to camelcamelcamel, it's the cheapest ever on Amazon.










I own the same watch on rubber band that I bought about a year ago.

Here's my opinion on it:
Pros
- This is an excellent price (they normally are around $100+/-)
- WR 100 m + Solar + radio sync so very maintenance free; you'll always have accurate time
- Conservative styling
- 60-second/minute markers on case, very nice on a swimming watch (think pace clock)
- Very comfortable band (but this one is bracelet), light weight, and good size
- LED light with after-glow
- LCD readout for useful sports watch functions (countdown/lap timer)

Cons
- It is cheaply made (but looks not too cheap and I don't notice it when wearing it)
- It is cheap because of the plastic crystal, very thin stainless case (similar to my stainless G-Shocks)
- The second hand is hard to see (red on black is bad combo)
- Non-standard band attachment


After 1 year of relative infrequent usage (3 days of usage) until 2 months ago when my Protrek broke
(20 days of usage); so after 23 days of usage, it shows no sign of wear (even though it is cheaply
made).

Below is a wrist shot for size comparison. I love the Bulova; been wearing it for a month non-stop
(except when I swim) since I bought it a month ago. After taking this photo, I noticed the Bulova hasn't
gained or lost even a second during my 1-month ownership ! A pleasant surprise.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I tried and they said they were selling out soon so they couldn't do anything about the price of $675. I went for it, now to source a bracelet...



WorthTheWrist said:


> Nice!


----------



## debasercl (Mar 27, 2014)

mannal said:


> Thanks!


Lucky you on USA, that's a really good price! I want it but shipping to NZ kills every deal!


----------



## ctt1760 (Oct 23, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> Don't they have Internet at home? Don't they know it's so passé to go to the actual stores? (lol)


For some, it is the excitement of the hunt.
I know people who love to go out there on black Friday, not only to score deals but also for the fun of it.

Personally, I hate crowds. Lots of chances to catch disease, not to mention the time consuming lines.
But apparently there are people who's the complete opposite !

Also, many people don't declare customs on things like purse, clothing, or pretty much anything else.


----------



## kenaikat (Oct 29, 2010)

This thread is dangerous. I have been aware of it for a long time, but hadn't bothered to click on it for at least a year. On Thursday I opened it up out of curiosity and saw the Eterna sale mentioned. I always admired the Kontiki when I saw it in pictures, but had never seriously considered getting one, until that moment. The value seemed too good to be true, so I spent the evening ignoring the movie the family was watching and researching the watch. I finally decided to pull the trigger and picked out my favorite version, but by the time I finished the order process the last one of its kind was gone. Undaunted, I ordered the other version I liked, even though it came on a blue rubber strap. I am very apprehensive about the strap, but curious to see this striking watch in person. My wife will probably kill me when she realizes I was buying a present for myself, but I could not resist the siren song of such a sweet deal.

Now after one impulse purchase I have been checking the thread daily, dangerously close to pulling the trigger on other watches that aren't even on my already extensive "possibles" list. There should be a warning posted on this thread; Beware: Lots of talented enablers here. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

ctt1760 said:


> For some, it is the excitement of the hunt.


For some (many?) it's a game. The cheaper they can purchase the item for, the greater the bragging rights. And it's not limited to brick & mortar shopping! I think we all know that firsthand... look at the thread that we're posting in!


----------



## pjmaxm (Apr 11, 2008)

garf666 said:


> Finally managed to speak to them yesterday. Mine should ship today and will then show in my order history.


Hmm, guess I will continue to hold out a glimmer of hope that my white/blue on bracelet will work out.


----------



## Mech4niq (Feb 25, 2014)

I want this Hamilton panda with 7750 just cant bring myself to buy it even at $699.:roll:

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76566351 Men's Watch


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

kenaikat said:


> This thread is dangerous. I have been aware of it for a long time, but hadn't bothered to click on it for at least a year. On Thursday I opened it up out of curiosity and saw the Eterna sale mentioned. I always admired the Kontiki when I saw it in pictures, but had never seriously considered getting one, until that moment. The value seemed too good to be true, so I spent the evening ignoring the movie the family was watching and researching the watch. I finally decided to pull the trigger and picked out my favorite version, but by the time I finished the order process the last one of its kind was gone. Undaunted, I ordered the other version I liked, even though it came on a blue rubber strap. I am very apprehensive about the strap, but curious to see this striking watch in person. My wife will probably kill me when she realizes I was buying a present for myself, but I could not resist the siren song of such a sweet deal.
> 
> Now after one impulse purchase I have been checking the thread daily, dangerously close to pulling the trigger on other watches that aren't even on my already extensive "possibles" list. There should be a warning posted on this thread; Beware: Lots of talented enablers here.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I was away at relatives watching football and decided to check my email on my iPad when this thread opened in Safari as I booted it up, saw the unbelievable $490 Kontiki deals, tried for the bracelet version, which was sold out, checked the other versions and got the rubber strap as well (it shipped UPS and tracking shows it is nearby, to be delivered soon)

Glad to get the rubber version, in retrospect, it looks terrific.


----------



## DaveTOG (Apr 15, 2012)

I HATE this thread! Why? Because it enables me....

I was going to pull the trigger on one of the $399.00 Hamilton Khaki Pilot watches on Ashford, until I noticed they where only 38mm...Blah!

Sooooo instead I went waaaayyy the other way, and just pulled the trigger on the white faced Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT. It's such a great deal, and a damn stunning watch.

Has anyone figured out where to source the bracelet separate yet?


----------



## Sihproma (Feb 17, 2012)

Guys, any good deal on Hamilton Jazzmaster Seaview?


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

Any of you kontiki buyers know where to get an Eterna bracelet or possibly an aftermarket one that would fit the kontiki? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

DaveTOG said:


> I HATE this thread! Why? Because it enables me....
> 
> I was going to pull the trigger on one of the $399.00 Hamilton Khaki Pilot watches on Ashford, until I noticed they where only 38mm...Blah!
> 
> ...


Interested in that myself for the Race For Water chrono.


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> I was away at relatives watching football and decided to check my email on my iPad when this thread opened in Safari as I booted it up, saw the unbelievable $490 Kontiki deals, tried for the bracelet version, which was sold out, checked the other versions and got the rubber strap as well (it shipped UPS and tracking shows it is nearby, to be delivered soon)
> 
> Glad to get the rubber version, in retrospect, it looks terrific.


The shades of blue of the markers and strap of the Kontiki looks much more in contrast than the pictures in WoW. Its a shame that i somehow come to miss out on this. Would love to see actual pictures of the watch when you guys received it.


----------



## Blake Townsend (Jan 13, 2014)

bananana said:


> Any of you kontiki buyers know where to get an Eterna bracelet or possibly an aftermarket one that would fit the kontiki?


For an OEM bracelet, your best bet is to create an alert on eBay, as they do show up occasionally, but the price reflects their rarity.


----------



## cba191 (May 3, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> I was away at relatives watching football and decided to check my email on my iPad when this thread opened in Safari as I booted it up, saw the unbelievable $490 Kontiki deals, tried for the bracelet version, which was sold out, checked the other versions and got the rubber strap as well (it shipped UPS and tracking shows it is nearby, to be delivered soon)
> 
> Glad to get the rubber version, in retrospect, it looks terrific.


Had that blue dial been available, I would not have been able to resist. I've never seen that one.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Blake Townsend said:


> For an OEM bracelet, your best bet is to create an alert on eBay, as they do show up occasionally, but the price reflects their rarity.


You can also source them through the service center in Dayton, Ohio. It took them three weeks, but they finally got back to me and a couple others here last summer: $700 and change for the bracelet.

I'll let that sink in. This is why I paid so much for my KonTiki.


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> You can also source them through the service center in Dayton, Ohio. It took them three weeks, but they finally got back to me and a couple others here last summer: $700 and change for the bracelet.
> 
> I'll let that sink in. This is why I paid so much for my KonTiki.


***** that's expensive! The bracelets going to end up costing more than the watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

ericlikeseatin said:


> still cheaper on jet.com!
> 
> View attachment 6173122


 Nice to see fellow members helping each other getting better prices 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## electroken (Jun 18, 2015)

Get your modding tools ready... The Invicta 8926OB is a deal of the day at Amazon today for $66.99.

I'm outta here before the Invicta hate mob arrives.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

bananana said:


> ***** that's expensive! The bracelets going to end up costing more than the watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I may be off base since my wife tells me I have absolutely no fashion sense but I think the white/blue KonTiki would look good on shark mesh. It may be an affordable solution while you save up for the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

electroken said:


> Get your modding tools ready... The Invicta 8926OB is a deal of the day at Amazon today for $66.99.
> 
> I'm outta here before the Invicta hate mob arrives.


The blue one is $51. If you are modding, it doesn't matter what color it is as long as it is SS and not plated.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Can we get back to posting deals rather than discussing OEM bracelet options and stuff? You can PM somebody if you have a question for a specific user who has the same watch as you.

No offense, it's just that I looked at seven pages of this thread since last night and there's maybe one deal per page with all the quoting and non-deal discussion.

Hamilton Aviation X Patrol Chrono for $699

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/h...850&SID=b005bf3e982c11e5857c96aa0ec69b5f0000/


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

bananana said:


> ***** that's expensive! The bracelets going to end up costing more than the watch!
> 
> Buy the white face with bracelet for $1025, swap out the band and sell it. A $200 loss will be a bargain to the buyer and a win on the bracelet.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

boze said:


> Can we get back to posting deals rather than discussing OEM bracelet options and stuff? You can PM somebody if you have a question for a specific user who has the same watch as you.
> 
> No offense, it's just that I looked at seven pages of this thread since last night and there's maybe one deal per page with all the quoting and non-deal discussion.
> 
> ...


Ugh oh.....I sense a thumb war


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

AVI-8 is running a sale on their site. 25% + free shipping with code BLKFRI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## Greenbuttskunk (Jul 26, 2012)

Jet.com has the dw6900 for $33.60. Add something small to your cart to bring the total to $35 and use ANDROID15 to take $15 off the price and activate free shipping.

I added some baby wipes to the cart and now I can tell my wife I got some expensive baby wipes for $20, but it was a good deal because they came with a free G Shock!


----------



## Agent_719 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi guys. I have a question here for those who had bought from jomashop before. Its been a few days since i bought from jomashop but they have yet to process my order. Is this normal? I understand they need 1 business day to process but there's no action yet. They did not reply to my email as well.

Thanks in advance


----------



## EMOS (May 21, 2014)

Agent_719 said:


> Hi guys. I have a question here for those who had bought from jomashop before. Its been a few days since i bought from jomashop but they have yet to process my order. Is this normal? I understand they need 1 business day to process but there's no action yet. They did not reply to my email as well.
> 
> Thanks in advance


They are generally very good at processing and timely in my experience. You may just have an extended wait time because of all of the traffic from Black Friday and Cyber Monday. I would reach out to them just to have all bases covered. Congrats on the new purchase.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

boze said:


> Can we get back to posting deals rather than discussing OEM bracelet options and stuff? You can PM somebody if you have a question for a specific user who has the same watch as you.
> 
> No offense, it's just that I looked at seven pages of this thread since last night and there's maybe one deal per page with all the quoting and non-deal discussion.
> 
> ...


Ugh oh.....I sense a thumb war


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jomashop has the new Oris 65 for $1165, with coupon 50OFF1000 its $1115, which is pretty cool for a newly released watch.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> Jomashop has the new Oris 65 for $1165, with coupon 50OFF1000 its $1115, which is pretty cool for a newly released watch.


Another $100 off and it will find its way on my wrist.....

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

boze said:


> Can we get back to posting deals rather than discussing OEM bracelet options and stuff? l]


You're right, we haven't talked about deals hardly at all the last few weeks. ...it's been a ghost town here. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Another $100 off and it will find its way on my wrist.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Do you have a pic for the watch? I cannot find it in their website. Many thanks!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Agent_719 said:


> Hi guys. I have a question here for those who had bought from jomashop before. Its been a few days since i bought from jomashop but they have yet to process my order. Is this normal? I understand they need 1 business day to process but there's no action yet. They did not reply to my email as well.
> 
> Thanks in advance


It's better to call their number and give them your order number. They were not open over the weekend so they are busy filling orders right now. I wouldn't be surprised if you get an email from them today or tomorrow with the shipping info.

I know this because I've been speaking with them for the past few days. I ordered something out of stock with 1 - 2 week delivery and they are within that time frame.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ToM extended their $25 credit for every $100 spent promotion. That drops some of the Stuhrling tourbillons to $350 net.

There is also a Frederique Constant automatic on a bracelet for $300 net.


----------



## Bluff (Nov 19, 2015)

RyanD said:


> ToM extended their $25 credit for every $100 spent promotion. That drops some of the Stuhrling tourbillons to $350 net.
> 
> There is also a Frederique Constant automatic on a bracelet for $300 net.


Hello, can you post the link for that website, I dont know that one, is it reliable?


----------



## bhiney (Dec 23, 2012)

Ive been watching the silver Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT since the sale went live, finally got my work bonus today and when I went to buy it it was sold out!! Ended up going with the black version but if there is anyone who bought the silver version and wants to trade for the black please let me know!!!


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm so tempted to order the black Alpina GMT but I know I'm getting a Rolex GMT Master II for my wedding next year so I'm fighting the urge. No use for two GMTs. I suppose I could always flip the Alpina once I have the Rolex......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> Do you have a pic for the watch? I cannot find it in their website. Many thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


This is the current version on sale since sometime in 2015.

pic courtesy of Monochrome watches









This is the new one coming out in January 2016. Both versions will be available simultaneously. Jomashop only has the current one in inventory now.

pic courtesy of Oceanic Time


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

I have a friend who is a recovering alcoholic. He's been known to get a drink in social events and literally carry it around all night, never taking a sip. Over the past few days, I've felt like I imagine he feels at a party. All these deals have been tempting. I've had a Kontiki and a Tissot in my cart. But I haven't pulled the trigger on anything. I've found some good deals, but at the end of the day I've realized that I liked them, but wanted them only because they were deals. Slapping a Nomos on my wrist while in Germany last month seems to have ruined me. So I think I'll just keep holding out until I find a stellar deal on a Nomos...or just keep testing my resolve by checking this thread daily.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Stolen from Slickdeals.

Perry Ellis has several of their *Watches on Sale with an additional 50% savings in shopping cart. You may apply stackable coupon codesOFFERPE20 and PE10AFF to bring the prices down even lower. The watches start as low as $14.39 after all discounts. Shipping is free. Thanks fjfjfj


Perry Ellis Watches
(prices after codes OFFERPE20 & PE10AFF)
Valet Watch Box $12.59
Tan Leather Watch $14.39
Rose Gold Croc Strap Watch $14.39
Black Bolt Case Bracelet Watch $14.39
Yellow Band Watch w/ Silicone Strap $14.39

More Watches


*


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Deal of the day on amazon: Invicta Watches
I'm getting the Invicta Men's 8926OB Pro Diver Stainless Steel Automatic Watch with Link Bracelet for $67 instead of average $83


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> Stolen from Slickdeals.
> 
> Perry Ellis has several of their *Watches on Sale with an additional 50% savings in shopping cart. You may apply stackable coupon codesOFFERPE20 and PE10AFF to bring the prices down even lower. The watches start as low as $14.39 after all discounts. Shipping is free. Thanks fjfjfj
> 
> ...


Thanks! Not a watch, but just ordered this leather bag for $36: Leather Crossbody Bag | Perry Ellis


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I have a friend who is a recovering alcoholic. He's been known to get a drink in social events and literally carry it around all night, never taking a sip. Over the past few days, I've felt like I imagine he feels at a party. All these deals have been tempting. I've had a Kontiki and a Tissot in my cart. But I haven't pulled the trigger on anything. I've found some good deals, but at the end of the day I've realized that I liked them, but wanted them only because they were deals. Slapping a Nomos on my wrist while in Germany last month seems to have ruined me. So I think I'll just keep holding out until I find a stellar deal on a Nomos...or just keep testing my resolve by checking this thread daily.


The stellar deals on Nomos are in Germany. The prices are over 30% less in the EU than here in the States. Examples: Nomos Zurich World Timer US: $6100 EU: €4300. Nomos Club US: $1500 EU: $1050. After VAT refund you've essentially wiped out the exchange rate. Still kicking myself for not buying the Club at Wempes in Paris last month.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanPatrick said:


> The stellar deals on Nomos are in Germany. The prices are over 30% less in the EU than here in the States. Examples: Nomos Zurich World Timer US: $6100 EU: €4300. Nomos Club US: $1500 EU: $1050. After VAT refund you've essentially wiped out the exchange rate. Still kicking myself for not buying the Club at Wempes in Paris last month.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


Ordered my first German watch this weekend - a Laco/1925 from Amazon's Black Friday deals.










Different angle and lighting - this shows the dial better.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Don't miss out on this one. Currently $39.99, going on lightning deal at Amazon tonight at 8:55 pm EST








:think:
Amazon.com: Joshua & Sons Men's JS91BU Analog Display Japanese Quartz Blue Watch: Watches


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

RyanPatrick said:


> AVI-8 is running a sale on their site. 25% + free shipping with code BLKFRI


oh man, I thought I was done with black Friday.
I got a cool looking lancaster auto on whim, + a strap.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Don't miss out on this one. Currently $39.99, going on lightning deal at Amazon tonight at 8:55 pm EST
> 
> View attachment 6179370
> 
> ...


If that was actually ceramic instead of some kind of enamel over pot metal, it might actually be cool.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

iuserman said:


> Deal of the day on amazon: Invicta Watches
> I'm getting the Invicta Men's 8926OB Pro Diver Stainless Steel Automatic Watch with Link Bracelet for $67 instead of average $83
> View attachment 6178498


This same watch went for $56.40 from Amazon on Thanksgiving Day.

Unless you specifically want the black dial, Amazon is offering a better deal until midnight on the blue version 9094OB which uses the same Seiko NH35a movement. The selling price is $50.99.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Great analogy! That's pretty much how I've been feeling about the Alpina GMT4 because of all the back and forth going on about it over the past few weeks, first with the ToM deal and then Gemnation's. Somehow, my resolve has held up (and with the silver dial selling out today, that's further helped!). However, unlike your friend (and yourself!), I wasn't quite so strong with the KonTiki....whereas I caved not once, but twice...purchasing 2 of 'em (blk/orange on leather from Gemnation and white/blue on bracelet from The Watchery...still en route)! I'm pretty sure one will get flipped eventually, but until I receive the second one, I'm not sure which yet. Stay strong, my friends!



RidingDonkeys said:


> I have a friend who is a recovering alcoholic. He's been known to get a drink in social events and literally carry it around all night, never taking a sip. Over the past few days, I've felt like I imagine he feels at a party. All these deals have been tempting. I've had a Kontiki and a Tissot in my cart. But I haven't pulled the trigger on anything. I've found some good deals, but at the end of the day I've realized that I liked them, but wanted them only because they were deals. Slapping a Nomos on my wrist while in Germany last month seems to have ruined me. So I think I'll just keep holding out until I find a stellar deal on a Nomos...or just keep testing my resolve by checking this thread daily.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Don't miss out on this one. Currently $39.99, going on lightning deal at Amazon tonight at 8:55 pm EST
> 
> View attachment 6179370
> 
> ...


That is Nothing! Beat this one! Found this last year looking through Black Friday deals. Cannot remember the price.
Dual time.
Automatic.
Blued Mercedes hands.
"Killer" dial.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> Don't miss out on this one. Currently $39.99, going on lightning deal at Amazon tonight at 8:55 pm EST
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## senorsmog (Sep 1, 2015)

there should be a "hall of shame" thread for these. good lord. one looks like something the cookie monster barfed up, the other looks like evel knievel on acid.


----------



## Blake Townsend (Jan 13, 2014)

Blake Townsend said:


> For an OEM bracelet, your best bet is to create an alert on eBay, as they do show up occasionally, but the price reflects their rarity.





ChiefWahoo said:


> You can also source them through the service center in Dayton, Ohio. It took them three weeks, but they finally got back to me and a couple others here last summer: $700 and change for the bracelet..


Yes, thanks for the clarification, I remember that thread. EBay is your best bet if you're okay waiting for a used bracelet, Eterna service center if you're willing to pay more for brand new. Either way, used or new, the price is up there or higher up there.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

and now it looks like the black alpina gmt at gemnation is out of stock as well. i waited too long i guess...


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Don't miss out on this one. Currently $39.99, going on lightning deal at Amazon tonight at 8:55 pm EST
> 
> View attachment 6179370
> 
> ...


This looks very cool


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

$418 Lightning Deal after CYBERWK20 coupon









Ends at 5PM EST


----------



## Blake Townsend (Jan 13, 2014)

mr_blonde said:


> Couldn't resist anymore...finally ordered Orient Star GMT from Creation Watches...380USD (including shipping to Oz)...now the wait !!!


If that's the Orient *DJ00002* make sure to check the hands and dial color when you receive it. See this thread for more information, which unfortunately it hasn't been updated. I hope it's not an issue for you; just know the issue may exist.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


>





iuserman said:


> This looks very cool


What if it was really made out of rock? Then it would be a "very cool" collectible for whatever the lightning deal price is


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Don't miss out on this one. Currently $39.99, going on lightning deal at Amazon tonight at 8:55 pm EST
> 
> View attachment 6179370
> 
> ...


Anyone remember the Tissot rock watches from the 80's? Case was milled from a piece of Alpine granite I think. They were cool and I wanted one as a kid.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

danktrees said:


> and now it looks like the black alpina gmt at gemnation is out of stock as well. i waited too long i guess...


I think I waited just long enough! Thank goodness they are sold out. I managed to escape the Black Cyber Weekend with my wallet in tact. I had a Lum-Tec and the Alpina GMT very close to a purchase.


----------



## EDT (Nov 21, 2014)

In reply to MacinFL:


The 9094OB is the same initial price on Jet.com, however the coupon SAVE15NOW brings it down to $35.99.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Yes. Thank you guys for buying out those Alpina GMTs. It was a close call for my wallet. I'm also thankful that those Kontikis sold out quickly. I had them in the cart 3 separate times but didn't pull the trigger.


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

debasercl said:


> Lucky you on USA, that's a really good price! I want it but shipping to NZ kills every deal!


For UK buyers even before shipping costs if it gets spotted Customs adds 30% to the cost,
essentially changing it to $1 = £1
Some shops will not even quote a price to Ship..


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

For the Seiko modders on this thread...
Murphy Manufacturing has the coin edge skx bezel in stock on the website


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Mech4niq said:


> I want this Hamilton panda with 7750 just cant bring myself to buy it even at $699.:roll:
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76566351 Men's Watch
> 
> View attachment 6173666


This is a beaut!
But I bought too many watches already!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

RBLAINE said:


> For the Seiko modders on this thread...
> Murphy Manufacturing has the coin edge skx bezel in stock on the website


Imagine how popular these would be if they were -say- $18 instead of $37. Both parties would benefit.
I like it very much, but I decided a long time ago not to purchase any overpriced stuff. It feels like feeding the seller's greed.
Such a waste.

_ Edit: Don't get me wrong, I'm all for private sellers and makers and I always choose small time sellers over big ones, but this guy is asking too much for his product, which is actually an "idea" rather than an object._


----------



## Oscar23 (Nov 6, 2013)

Invicta 9094ob with seiko nh35a movement 35.99 & free shipping






. Use code ANDROID15 at checkout.
https://jet.com/product/Invicta-Men...omatic-Watch/35fc851d79fd4798b2622c976c6153f3


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

EDT said:


> In reply to MacinFL:
> 
> The 9094OB is the same initial price on Jet.com, however the coupon SAVE15NOW brings it down to $35.99.


Thanks and holy sh*t that was too cheap to let go...

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

shmaiz3r said:


> Imagine how popular these would be if they were -say- $18 instead of $37. Both parties would benefit.
> I like it very much, but I decided a long time ago not to purchase any overpriced stuff. It feels like feeding the seller's greed.
> Such a waste.


Feeding the seller's greed? Good grief! Maybe you can design, machine, and market one yourself for $18. I'm sure it'd be worth _your _time...


----------



## towne (May 1, 2011)

Oscar23 said:


> Invicta 9094ob with seiko nh35a movement 35.99 & free shipping. Use code ANDROID15 at checkout.
> https://jet.com/product/Invicta-Men...omatic-Watch/35fc851d79fd4798b2622c976c6153f3


Deal of the day winner here! Thank You!


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

towne said:


> Deal of the day winner here! Thank You!


android15 is a code for firsttime buyers only .. better is. now20


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

BDC said:


> Feeding the seller's greed? Good grief! Maybe you can design, machine, and market one yourself for $18. I'm sure it'd be worth _your _time...


It's a blank bezel-shaped piece of steel with a brushed finish.. I'm sure it's very complicated to make since it's a 'watch part'.

Edit: Don't get me wrong, I'm all for private sellers and makers and I always choose small time sellers over big ones, but this guy is asking too much for his product, which is actually an "idea" rather than an object.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

RBLAINE said:


> Yes. Thank you guys for buying out those Alpina GMTs. It was a close call for my wallet. I'm also thankful that those Kontikis sold out quickly. I had them in the cart 3 separate times but didn't pull the trigger.


not good for me tho cuz when i finally made the decision to get one, they were sold out lol. anyone have one they wanna sell?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> Imagine how popular these would be if they were -say- $18 instead of $37. Both parties would benefit.
> I like it very much, but I decided a long time ago not to purchase any overpriced stuff. It feels like feeding the seller's greed.
> Such a waste.


40$ is not so bad for a small-batch US-produced part. It is actually made on a CNC machine by a skilled operator, not cheaply stamped in an obscure sweat shop. It is however about 25% of the value of the SKX007, I can understand that some guys can have a problem with that.

S.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Field King for $298 with promo code DMKING298


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

Just tried this--now20 didn't work for me, nor did NOW20. Any other coupon codes work for Jet(I'm not a first-time buyer, so that's out)?


halaku said:


> android15 is a code for firsttime buyers only .. better is. now20


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


> Blue 7750 RT Airspeed chrono for $535
> 
> Revue Thommen Air speed Mens Watch Model: 16051.6135


So last night I get through the check out process, receive a confirmation.

This morning I get a "Dear Tommy" letter. Sold out. Gone. Stock level Zero.

Rats.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

glassmandave said:


> Just tried this--now20 didn't work for me, nor did NOW20. Any other coupon codes work for Jet(I'm not a first-time buyer, so that's out)?


unfortunately those both codes are for first time buyers . 
i am waiting for a repeat cust code myself


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

tommy_boy said:


> So last night I get through the check out process, receive a confirmation.
> 
> This morning I get a "Dear Tommy" letter. Sold out. Gone. Stock level Zero.
> 
> Rats.


That sounds chicken sh*t to me, I'd email them and complain. Maybe they will honor the price and give you a rain check.

Good grief, this is the age of computers. If sold out, it should prevent a new sale. If you completed the checkout process, by the laws in most countries, they owe you a watch at that price.


----------



## jm22 (Jan 25, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> If you completed the checkout process, by the laws in most countries, they owe you a watch at that price.


Not in the US. This type of over buying happens a lot with automated purchasing. It sucks, I know, but you aren't owed anything. Maybe a company will honor it because they want to keep customers, doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Blake Townsend said:


> If that's the Orient *DJ00002* make sure to check the hands and dial color when you receive it. See this thread for more information, which unfortunately it hasn't been updated. I hope it's not an issue for you; just know the issue may exist.


I am really interested in this Orient star, not sure if it the same "star" flagship? Help


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Wow never seen that. Is it brand new or discontinued? 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

halaku said:


> unfortunately those both codes are for first time buyers .
> i am waiting for a repeat cust code myself


The Jet codes that aren't for first time use are rare. They should have an email list for that because they make Jet almost a required watch shopping visit when there's a good code.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

ebtromba said:


> Wow never seen that. Is it brand new or discontinued?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


New line with retro look: these two are a Airplane version, and the one below is Motorcycle version


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

Oscar23 said:


> Invicta 9094ob with seiko nh35a movement 35.99 & free shipping
> View attachment 6182026
> . Use code ANDROID15 at checkout.
> https://jet.com/product/Invicta-Men...omatic-Watch/35fc851d79fd4798b2622c976c6153f3


First I was mad that I missed the Amazon sale, but now I'm happy I did, ordered one.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Ticonderoga said:


> That sounds chicken sh*t to me, I'd email them and complain. Maybe they will honor the price and give you a rain check.
> 
> Good grief, this is the age of computers. If sold out, it should prevent a new sale. If you completed the checkout process, by the laws in most countries, they owe you a watch at that price.


Yeah, it is not impressive customer service on their part. No conciliatory offer.

We are talking.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

tommy_boy said:


> So last night I get through the check out process, receive a confirmation.
> 
> This morning I get a "Dear Tommy" letter. Sold out. Gone. Stock level Zero.
> 
> Rats.


Me too. :-/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

tommy_boy said:


> Yeah, it is not impressive customer service on their part. No conciliatory offer.
> 
> We are talking.


Let me know if you get anywhere. 
I ordered this morning at 7 am, got confirmation of order, then the bad news at 1 pm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

Oscar23 said:


> Invicta 9094ob with seiko nh35a movement 35.99 & free shipping
> https://jet.com/product/Invicta-Men...omatic-Watch/35fc851d79fd4798b2622c976c6153f3


Affordable - check
Auto - check
Seiko movt - check
Crazy good price - check

I ordered one. Thank you for this, oscar23


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

Just like what had happened to me with WoW on the Kontiki. I wouldn't say it's unfair to cancel my order 3 days after I ordered. But rather, it's the effect of not being able to buy another watch during the same period of time due to budget. Had it been out of stock the moment it really is out of stock, I would've been able to look to buy other watches (which may be hot selling items).


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

jm22 said:


> Not in the US. This type of over buying happens a lot with automated purchasing. It sucks, I know, but you aren't owed anything. Maybe a company will honor it because they want to keep customers, doesn't hurt to try.


Here is what I know that you CAN do:

Buy the watch at the same website when its available using your credit card and then when the charge comes in, dispute the charge. Credit card company will charge back the vendor. If they don't reply, you keep the difference, if they do reply, you send them the email notification of your earlier checkout.

I did this recently in Spain. Car rental online website said forty Euro out the door, no additional fees. I arrived and they added fuel surcharge, this charge and that. In total, it came to 98 Euro. I disputed, they appealed, I sent the credit card the receipt that I paid saying, "This is all you pay, 0 due at checkout," and they sided with me. I rec'd a credit for 58 Euro.

I've found that 4 out of 5 times when I dispute a charge with a large & unorganized company, they don't reply and I win by default.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Don't know if this has already been posted, but Deep Blue added the SUN DIVER III with white sunray dial and orange bezel to their Cyber Monday...

Sun Diver 3 1k Orange Bezel White Dial - PRO SUN DIVER III 1K 1000m COLLECTION -Sunray Dial

The FORTY discount coupon is still valid, don't know for how long, but for net US$240 this is an exceptional watch. I have two SDIII's (one black sunray dial, the other the newer black Military) and they're both solid, comfortable, well finished. Limited strap options with Aquis-like lug design but DB also sells a really nice fitted silicone strap to go along with the steel bracelet. That alone offers a lot of variety.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

For those (like me) who didn't find anything on Black Friday and/or Cyber Monday, Massdrop has some deals posted. Not sure if any of these have been listed, aside from the Seiko FF, not sure if that is a re-drop or still going from the last:

*Seiko "Fifty Fathoms" SNZH Watch $114*









*Orient Defender Watch $99*









*Bulova Precisionist Watch $129*









*Seiko Shogun Titanium SBDC007 Watch $739*









*Seiko Nautical Solar Chrono SSC Watch $164.99*


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

If you like the watch, then buy the watch. It's under $100, so what do you really have to lose? However, if you're buying a watch from an upstart company only for its supposed "lifetime warranty", then you're probably buying it for the wrong reasons. Just my $.02...but that's what you came here for.



steve.u.thompson said:


> Hey all,
> 
> First time poster, so be easy on me. I wanted to pose this question in this thread since its relevant based on the price of the watch I'm considering. I'm interested in getting a Vierra watch. It won't let me post a link, so you can just google "vierra watches"
> 
> The watch's features are pretty appealing for a watch that costs less than $100 and one of the main selling points for me is the fact that they are offering a lifetime warranty which I haven't really heard other manufacturers offer before. So I was wondering if this is as rare as it sounds to me or not.


----------



## NZ-EzyE (Aug 27, 2015)

steve.u.thompson said:


> Hey all,
> 
> First time poster, so be easy on me. I wanted to pose this question in this thread since its relevant based on the price of the watch I'm considering. I'm interested in getting a Vierra watch. It won't let me post a link, so you can just google "vierra watches"
> 
> The watch's features are pretty appealing for a watch that costs less than $100 and one of the main selling points for me is the fact that they are offering a lifetime warranty which I haven't really heard other manufacturers offer before. So I was wondering if this is as rare as it sounds to me or not.


Unestablished brand on indiegogo making pretty big promises (warranty covers accidental damage) with inaccurate product photos (branding is upside down on wrist shots). I wouldn't have a lot of faith in what they're offering, but it's not a lot of money lost if it's ...., or if they don't follow through.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

steve.u.thompson said:


> Hey all,
> 
> First time poster, so be easy on me. I wanted to pose this question in this thread since its relevant based on the price of the watch I'm considering. I'm interested in getting a Vierra watch. It won't let me post a link, so you can just google "vierra watches"
> 
> The watch's features are pretty appealing for a watch that costs less than $100 and one of the main selling points for me is the fact that they are offering a lifetime warranty which I haven't really heard other manufacturers offer before. So I was wondering if this is as rare as it sounds to me or not.


Don't feed the spambot folks.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> For those (like me) who didn't find anything on Black Friday and/or Cyber Monday, Massdrop has some deals posted. Not sure if any of these have been listed, aside from the Seiko FF, not sure if that is a re-drop or still going from the last:
> 
> *Seiko "Fifty Fathoms" SNZH Watch $114*
> 
> ...


Orient defender is same price at long island watch without the wait.

SNZH55 and 57 are a bit cheaper at jet.com for first time buyers with code 20now.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

taike said:


> Orient defender is same price at long island watch without the wait.
> 
> SNZH55 and 57 are a bit cheaper at jet.com for first time buyers with code 20now.


Thanks for the additional info: I'm looking at Jet and I don't see the FF homage, you know where I can find it or are you just referring to the price of any 55 or 57?

Link to Orient Defender at LI Watch.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> Thanks for the additional info: I'm looking at Jet and I don't see the FF homage, you know where I can find it or are you just referring to the price of any 55 or 57?
> 
> Link to Orient Defender at LI Watch.


https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Mens-...omatic-Watch/4f091b8a13cf4af697fd056011a78b33

https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Mens-...omatic-Watch/560e0906956a496e8e8df3ae487296cc


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

Deep Blue sun diver 3 1k, Was thinking it reminded me of something, then I looked at my wrist.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Frederique Constant #FC-292MC4P6B2 discounted to *$400* in JomaShop
Cheapest price available online is $559 in Amazon

*LINK HERE*







Expires in the 12/4th


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Perdendosi said:


> Let me know if you get anywhere.
> I ordered this morning at 7 am, got confirmation of order, then the bad news at 1 pm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do.


----------



## NJrider (Dec 2, 2015)

Fortis F-43 Flieger Chronograph Black Calfskin Watch

Just ordered one of these from Myhabit for $1595, looks like a good deal.
My first post and it won't let me include a link for some reason.

And it's returnable til Jan 31st.

Happy holidays!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Too bad ToM doesn't still have the $25 credit for every $100 spent promotion today. They just added some really nice pre-owned watches. They even have an MB&F for half price.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Momentum Steelix in Blue for $33.99

http://www.amazon.com/Momentum-1M-S...eID=13521635011&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER

Momentum Torpedo for $48.99

http://www.amazon.com/Momentum-1M-D...eID=13521635011&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

caktaylor said:


> Momentum Steelix in Blue for $33.99
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Momentum-1M-SP74U7U-Steelix-Display-Japanese/dp/B00JXEPGQC/ref=sr_1_1?m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1449066999&sr=1-1&nodeID=13521635011&refinements=p_6%3AATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> ...


Amazon been trying too hard lately to sell those.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> Momentum Steelix in Blue for $33.99
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Momentum-1M-SP74U7U-Steelix-Display-Japanese/dp/B00JXEPGQC/ref=sr_1_1?m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1449066999&sr=1-1&nodeID=13521635011&refinements=p_6%3AATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> ...


Black Momentum Base-Layer Field Watch black dial/black strap for $37.24
Amazon.com: Momentum Men's 1M-SP76B7S Base Layer Stainless Steel Watch with Black Dial and Striped Nylon Band: Watches


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> Unless you specifically want the black dial, Amazon is offering a better deal until midnight on the blue version 9094OB which uses the same Seiko NH35a movement. The selling price is $50.99.
> View attachment 6179442


Am I ever glad I ordered this yesterday! Today it's back to $88.04.

Mine should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Macy's has an extra 25% off watches with code "FRIEND." Might be some deals hidden among their sales and clearance items.


----------



## Avallon (Jan 12, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Too bad ToM doesn't still have the $25 credit for every $100 spent promotion today. They just added some really nice pre-owned watches. They even have an MB&F for half price.


I've got to ask - what does ToM stand for?


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Touch of Modern


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Still no "shipped" email on my black Kontiki. Hasn't been cancelled either though.


----------



## pjmaxm (Apr 11, 2008)

garf666 said:


> Still no "shipped" email on my black Kontiki. Hasn't been cancelled either though.


I am in a similar situation but the charge on my credit card has gone from showing "Pending" to no longer showing on the account. Believe that means they did a pre-authorization (probably automatically via the website) but then never completed the charge.

Emails to them have gone unanswered as well. At this point I would be shocked if I end up getting the watch shipped to me from them.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

caktaylor said:


> Momentum Steelix in Blue for $33.99
> ...


I wish specs wouldn't say just "Japanese movement", but also "Quartz" for those of us who want automatics. In this case, "5 year" on the face is a great clue, but it'd be better to just say it in the specs... Even more so with mecha Quartz movements. ToM does this a lot too, but they said they just post what the manufacturer gives them.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Macy's has an extra 25% off watches with code "FRIEND." Might be some deals hidden among their sales and clearance items.


Try as I might, even with their discounts and coupon codes, I can never find a deal there that isn't surpassed by my usual go-to gray market sites.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

pjmaxm said:


> I am in a similar situation but the charge on my credit card has gone from showing "Pending" to no longer showing on the account. Believe that means they did a pre-authorization (probably automatically via the website) but then never completed the charge.
> 
> Emails to them have gone unanswered as well. At this point I would be shocked if I end up getting the watch shipped to me from them.


I did speak to them an got an email back saying it will be shipped shortly. Not too confident of getting it though. Will be pretty peeved as will have missed out on other opportunities.


----------



## Deltasleep (Jan 10, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Macy's has an extra 25% off watches with code "FRIEND." Might be some deals hidden among their sales and clearance items.


They have some nice Fossil watches you can get a serious discount with.

Fossil Men's Chronograph Dean Dark Brown Leather Strap Watch 45mm FS5113 you can get for 109 with the code.


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)

OK I m done 
I v been canceled on both purchases
gold Alpina 130 Heritage by gemnation
and KOntiki by worldofwatches
bouth bought on sales pretty early
its a joke, nothing but a joke
websales...


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

bofff said:


> OK I m done
> I v been canceled on both purchases
> gold Alpina 130 Heritage by gemnation
> and KOntiki by worldofwatches
> ...


That is a load of crap they served up. Both of these are now on my GM site list not to buy from. I'd call both and demand a raincheck for when they have it in stock to honor the price. Their inventory management screwups should not be customer responsibility.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Try as I might, even with their discounts and coupon codes, I can never find a deal there that isn't surpassed by my usual go-to gray market sites.


Only watch deal I've ever got at Macy's was the Citizen radio controlled watches a couple of months back. Also got a "tree piece" for $65.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Only watch deal I've ever got at Macy's was the Citizen radio controlled watches a couple of months back. Also got a "tree piece" for $65.


Only deal I ever got at Macys was at a store in NH where the jewelry counter lady was trying to rid the shelves of G-Shocks and they gave me a super bargain on one of the 4 dusty old Gs left in the store, a GLX-150 with tides and moonphase.










On the east coast USA, the tide function works accurately when set up properly.


----------



## Scorpion 1031 (Jul 4, 2015)

taike said:


> https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Mens-...omatic-Watch/4f091b8a13cf4af697fd056011a78b33
> 
> https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Mens-...omatic-Watch/560e0906956a496e8e8df3ae487296cc


I also, believe the 20NOW code works even if your a previous buyer. I put a watch in and it gave me the discount. There's also a $15 off code.


----------



## Scorpion 1031 (Jul 4, 2015)

glassmandave said:


> Just tried this--now20 didn't work for me, nor did NOW20. Any other coupon codes work for Jet(I'm not a first-time buyer, so that's out)?


The code is 20NOW


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

EnderW said:


> That is a load of crap they served up. Both of these are now on my GM site list not to buy from. I'd call both and demand a raincheck for when they have it in stock to honor the price. Their inventory management screwups should not be customer responsibility.


Here is a list of vendors I have had GOOD experiences with (because it is good to hear both sites):

Amazon
Ashford
Panatime
Cheapnatostrap

I did have a bad experience with Jomashop once, but they made good after I complained publicly about it.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Fortis Men's 661.20.32 K Space Leader Stainless Steel Chronograph Black Silicone Watch
$1,696.24 
$1,356.99 







& Free Returns. 
Sold by:Amazon.com LLC
$339.25 discount applied
_In stock on December 10, 2015._

Use coupon CYBERWK20


----------



## mcvaaahhh (Dec 22, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Here is a list of vendors I have had GOOD experiences with (because it is good to hear both sites):
> 
> Amazon
> Ashford
> ...


+1 for Ashford, I've ordered a couple of things from them and always had a good experience.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Sucks that this happened and I'm sure that both of these online shops probably could have handled this better (and I'd certainly be peeved, too). However, with all due respect....good luck with getting any sort of raincheck. I don't know much about the Alpina, but the Kontiki model is older and I'm fairly confident in assuming that now that they're gone, they're gone. Besides, these were Black Friday blowout deals. If you walked into Best Buy on Black Friday and the $.99 cent 85" big screen was already sold out, Best Buy wouldn't be offering you any sort of raincheck. With that being said, though, in the interest of customer service/retention, since they did initially take your money and implied that the item you ordered and paid for was in-stock, these shops should be offering sort of goodwill adjustment on either an alternate, or future purchase. I would also add that from my experience "demanding" something from someone usually doesn't get me very far. However, politely and tactfully asking if there's anything the business can do for me in order to keep me as a customer in order to make good on their mistake often gets me a lot more in return than making demands.


EnderW said:


> That is a load of crap they served up. Both of these are now on my GM site list not to buy from. I'd call both and demand a raincheck for when they have it in stock to honor the price. Their inventory management screwups should not be customer responsibility.


----------



## big ned (Jul 17, 2015)

My Alpina 4 "Race for Water" Chrono from Gemnation turned up here in the U.K. this afternoon, I ordered it on Saturday. Numbered 346/400 it's a fantastic watch with a lot of presence fitting my 7 1/4" wrist perfectly. b-)

The only thing that I didn't like was the alligator skin strap and buckle which I immediately changed for a black leather strap from Steinhart I had spare. It was really too short, being on the last but one hole, and the sharp angular buckle had already marked the strap heavily whilst in the case. I am now delighted with it and shall post some pic's when it's daylight tomorrow. 

I've yet to receive the import duty bill from Fed Ex, but so far it's cost me £716.18p ($1073.99). I'm really pleased that I decided to pull the trigger on this after a couple of positive posts about it by some of the guys here, so thanks are really due to them!!:-!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Only deal I ever got at Macys was at a store in NH where the jewelry counter lady was trying to rid the shelves of G-Shocks and they gave me a super bargain on one of the 4 dusty old Gs left in the store, a GLX-150 with tides and moonphase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I posted some ugly Citizen watches earlier in this thread. People were commenting on how ugly they were but I bought one from Macy's and then flipped it on eBay for more than double my money within one week.


----------



## jamesGee (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey guys, sorry if this is sort of unrelated, but it does pertain to bargain hunting and such.

With Christmas coming up, my brother and I are looking to split on a decent watch for his girlfriend. So far she's got an Invicta Women's "Abyss" Mini-Monster (*would post link but can't*), a white and gold Cadence Xenia (*would post link but can't*), and a bunch of $2ish watches from our friends at Ali-you-know-what.

We're looking to get her something on the classier side of things, from a decent brand, and preferably in the under $100 range. Note that she doesn't like automatics either *cringe*. I've been looking at Momentum, because she tends to really like her sporty pieces. This is the only one that's really caught me eye, and she does like it:

(*would post link but can't*) - The Momentum Men's Pathfinder II (35 mm)

She doesn't mind larger pieces.

If anyone can point out some good places to shop for nice women's pieces, or some good brands I should be looking at, or even some specific pieces, I'd very much appreciate it.

- - - - -

*On topic part of my post:* I sincerely mourn the losses of all of your KonTikis. That's some really ****ty business on the supplier's end.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

jamesGee said:


> Note that she doesn't like automatics either *cringe*.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Scorpion 1031 said:


> I also, believe the 20NOW code works even if your a previous buyer. I put a watch in and it gave me the discount. There's also a $15 off code.


It's all good until you try to checkout. They did have a code for second-time buyers a few weeks ago.


----------



## bhiney (Dec 23, 2012)

I ordered an Alpina Extreme Sailing from Gemnation during their last Alpina sale (April) and here is the timeline of how the transaction went:

4/18 - Placed order
4/20 - Received Fedex tracking number
4/21 - Payment went through

I ordered the GMT this time around and so far it seems to be following the same delayed suit. Everyone got me nervous with all the cancelled orders so I gave them a call and they had a tracking number for me. Have yet to receive the official email but it seems like it will work out.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jamesGee said:


> Hey guys, sorry if this is sort of unrelated, but it does pertain to bargain hunting and such.
> 
> With Christmas coming up, my brother and I are looking to split on a decent watch for his girlfriend. So far she's got an Invicta Women's "Abyss" Mini-Monster (*would post link but can't*), a white and gold Cadence Xenia (*would post link but can't*), and a bunch of $2ish watches from our friends at Ali-you-know-what.
> 
> ...


Does anyone else think it's weird he is buying a joint gift for his brothers girlfriend? Brave new world i suppose.

Creation watches
Long island watch
Duty free island shop
Amazon
Ebay

Would be where i start looking

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

Found, and ordered this @ Discount Watch Store. Bulova 96B154 Marine Star Chrono $136.11 after $10 code for new customer. Also 8% Befrugal
It's a big watch, I'm hoping it fits. I believe free returns, just in case. Other good prices on Orient, Seiko, etc. Look around.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

That's crazy people are getting orders cancelled. Surefire flashlights did a BF deal for 50% off close out items and accidentally coded it for the ENTIRE site. Ran for hours that way. Did they cancel orders? Nope. They are honoring every single one of them. Some companies know how to do business and some don't. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

jamesGee said:


> Hey guys, sorry if this is sort of unrelated, but it does pertain to bargain hunting and such.
> 
> With Christmas coming up, my brother and I are looking to split on a decent watch for his girlfriend. So far she's got an Invicta Women's "Abyss" Mini-Monster (*would post link but can't*), a white and gold Cadence Xenia (*would post link but can't*), and a bunch of $2ish watches from our friends at Ali-you-know-what.
> 
> ...


I know they are fashion watches and not great on quality but, if you guys get her a Michael Kors big gold blingy watch she will most likely love it. If you buy her a well loved / thought out WUS approved watch she will be all like " Meh :-/ "
unless she is really into watches.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Citizen AW1410-16X for $112.99 at JomaShop, and coupon XCLSV5 takes it down to $107.99 (the same deal on AW1410-08E if you prefer black dial).

Citizen Military Green Dial Men's Watch AW1410-16X - Military - Citizen - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Pretty good deal. Bezel is fixed though.
Pulsar Men's PS9111 Box Set Stainless Steel Watch Set with Stainless Steel and Silicone Interchangeable Bands https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00D2Y59P2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_jT2xwb19731DE








Edit: currently @36.00


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

jamesGee said:


> Hey guys, sorry if this is sort of unrelated, but it does pertain to bargain hunting and such.
> 
> With Christmas coming up, my brother and I are looking to split on a decent watch for his girlfriend. So far she's got an Invicta Women's "Abyss" Mini-Monster (*would post link but can't*), a white and gold Cadence Xenia (*would post link but can't*), and a bunch of $2ish watches from our friends at Ali-you-know-what.
> 
> ...


Well, there are still some good cyber week deals on Amazon and Ashford.

Here are some ideas:

Bulova Women's 98L172 Sport Casual Bracelet Watch
by Bulova
$85.98 
$68.78










Coupon CYBERWK20 for the Bulova on Amazon


RETAIL:$328.00ASHFORD PRICE:$180.00YOU SAVE 70%-$230.00CYBER SALE:$98.00

Coach 1941 Sport 14502033 Women's Watch












Or how about a Swiss made watch on a bracelet? This is the one I would get.

RETAIL:$495.00
ASHFORD PRICE:$135.00
YOU SAVE 82%-$407.00
CYBER SALE:$88.00

Calvin Klein Skirt K2U29141 Women's Watch



















No brainer IMO.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Another pic of the Bulova


----------



## Mech4niq (Feb 25, 2014)

Just a FYI, Ashford Cyber Monday sale ends tonight at midnight EST.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> That's crazy people are getting orders cancelled. Surefire flashlights did a BF deal for 50% off close out items and accidentally coded it for the ENTIRE site. Ran for hours that way. Did they cancel orders? Nope. They are honoring every single one of them. Some companies know how to do business and some don't.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some businesses might fail if they honored orders like that. I recall a deal that was posted on this thread or one of it's predecessors. Someone on Amazon had mistakenly put $50 or something for his watches and they were gobbled up by WIS. The owner emailed the buyers asking them to cancel the order because it was a mistake and if he canceled them all then Amazon would penalize him. The mistake would have put him out of business, so while I think it's cool what Surefire did, I certainly would not knock another company for doing the opposite.

That said, I didn't read the last few pages so I don't know the circumstances of the current round of cancelled orders.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Kohls promo code combo madness. 25% off with "FIREPLACE" and then 20% off watches and jewelry with "JEWELRY20."


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

It sucks that folks are running into problems with cancelled orders. That said, with crazy deals and Black Friday/Cyber Monday feeding frenzy it should not be entirely surprising. Gray market dealers work on the fringe. Something has to give. Not condoning their actions. And it looks like cards haven't been charged.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Kohls promo code combo madness. 25% off with "FIREPLACE" and then 20% off watches and jewelry with "JEWELRY20."


This works out to ~ 40% off. Kohls has specific watches on sale for Cyber Week, so these are the ones to check:

Mens Watches | Kohl's

A couple I just found:

Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Promaster Professional Dive Watch - BN0151-09L $132 
Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Promaster Professional Dive Watch - BN0151-09L










Bulova Men's Accutron II Telluride Stainless Steel Watch - 96B216 $119
Bulova Men's Accutron II Telluride Stainless Steel Watch - 96B216


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Mech4niq said:


> Just a FYI, Ashford Cyber Monday sale ends tonight at midnight EST.


Last year they has some additional sales deals before Christmas, so hopefully they will do the same this year. On the other hand, some of these prices almost seem too good, especially the Jean Richard watches. Or even the Calvin Klein woman's watch above. A Swiss made sapphire on a solid link bracelet for $88? Insane! Even if it is quartz.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Swiss Legend Neptune for $18 shipped on Amazon Warehouse Deals - Like NEW.

This is supposed to be a woman's watch, but at 40mm, I don't see any issue with a guy wearing it. In fact, it looks more like a men's watch to me.

Swiss Legend Women's 11840P-BB-01-GRY Neptune Black Dial Grey Silicone Watch
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00AQAUX4C/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> This works out to ~ 40% off. Kohls has specific watches on sale for Cyber Week, so these are the ones to check:
> 
> Mens Watches | Kohl's
> 
> ...


Great price on that Promaster. I decided it wore a bit small for me. Oh and then I got a Deep Blue Sea Ram to compensate!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks for heads-up. $127.99 plus $20 Kohl's cash + 6% ebates:

*Bulova Precisionist Langford Stainless Steel Leather Watch - 96B158 - Men*



cel4145 said:


> Kohls promo code combo madness. 25% off with "FIREPLACE" and then 20% off watches and jewelry with "JEWELRY20."


----------



## KMCMax (Aug 20, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> Kohls promo code combo madness. 25% off with "FIREPLACE" and then 20% off watches and jewelry with "JEWELRY20."


Thanks so much! Been looking to pick up a Snorkel for a while. $224.26 is a crazy good price!


----------



## Mech4niq (Feb 25, 2014)

This Hamilton Frogman with Valjoux 7750 is a great deal on Ashford. These rarely go to $553 level.

Hamilton H77716353 Watch









It's one eyed brother isn't a bad deal either at $590

Hamilton H77746333









Pictures from Ashford Site


----------



## fishercs (Dec 14, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Sucks that this happened and I'm sure that both of these online shops probably could have handled this better (and I'd certainly be peeved, too). However, with all due respect....good luck with getting any sort of raincheck. I don't know much about the Alpina, but the Kontiki model is older and I'm fairly confident in assuming that now that they're gone, they're gone. Besides, these were Black Friday blowout deals. If you walked into Best Buy on Black Friday and the $.99 cent 85" big screen was already sold out, Best Buy wouldn't be offering you any sort of raincheck. With that being said, though, in the interest of customer service/retention, since they did initially take your money and implied that the item you ordered and paid for was in-stock, these shops should be offering sort of goodwill adjustment on either an alternate, or future purchase. I would also add that from my experience "demanding" something from someone usually doesn't get me very far. However, politely and tactfully asking if there's anything the business can do for me in order to keep me as a customer in order to make good on their mistake often gets me a lot more in return than making demands.


Well said, this sense of entitlement is ridiculous. People like you and me run these businesses, like it or not, internet sales require a payment up front before an order is processed, you don't have the luxury of a brick and mortar store where you see the product before purchasing it.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Mech4niq said:


> This Hamilton Frogman with Valjoux 7750 is a great deal on Ashford. These rarely go to $553 level.
> 
> Hamilton H77716353 Watch
> 
> ...


I was considering the second frogman for a while didn't pull the trigger worrying about the thin pieces holding the cyclops might break off. The first one has the same basic design but the date is really small to be practical.
There were a few good deals last week on some of their in-house H20s or H30s calibres. I would wait for those deals to come again knowing Ashford it might not be too long.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

mannal said:


> Thanks for heads-up. $127.99 plus $20 Kohl's cash + 6% ebates:
> 
> *Bulova Precisionist Langford Stainless Steel Leather Watch - 96B158 - Men*





KMCMax said:


> Thanks so much! Been looking to pick up a Snorkel for a while. $224.26 is a crazy good price!


Glad to help. There are some insanely good deals in there. The Seiko SSC017 is only $142:


----------



## Mech4niq (Feb 25, 2014)

uyebsk said:


> I was considering the second frogman for a while didn't pull the trigger worrying about the thin pieces holding the cyclops might break off. The first one has the same basic design but the date is really small to be practical.
> There were a few good deals last week on some of their in-house H20s or H30s calibres. I would wait for those deals to come again knowing Ashford it might not be too long.


I'm about to pull the trigger on the $699 Hamilton Khaki Aviation X-Patrol panda dial chrono with H-21. Have you seen this one lower than this by any chance? Seems like a great deal to me.

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76566351 Men's Watch


----------



## Mech4niq (Feb 25, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Glad to help. There are some insanely good deals in there. The Seiko SSC017 is only $142:


Wish it were SSC243


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Mech4niq said:


> This Hamilton Frogman with Valjoux 7750 is a great deal on Ashford. These rarely go to $553 level.
> 
> Hamilton H77716353 Watch
> 
> ...


 I really like the newer model Frogman, but I've always thought that bottom one looked goofy. It's like the 30 minute sub-dial and the date window is in bondage.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Mech4niq said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on the $699 Hamilton Khaki Aviation X-Patrol panda dial chrono with H-21. Have you seen this one lower than this by any chance? Seems like a great deal to me.
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76566351 Men's Watch


I was close to acquiring one a couple of months ago going for around mid $900 so yeah $700 is a solid deal (the black leather is the same price)


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

bofff said:


> OK I m done
> I v been canceled on both purchases
> gold Alpina 130 Heritage by gemnation
> and KOntiki by worldofwatches
> ...


Wow, that's a drag! I was worried that my order had been cancelled because I hadn't heard anything at all about the KonTiki that I ordered from WoW. But when I ran the order number on their automated site today it gave me a tracking number instead.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Inventory Adjusters has reduced the price on a Citizen Signature Grand Classic automatic display case watch with some blemishes on the bezel from handling. Blue dial with two-tone bracelet and case featuring rose gold. $427

I own a white-dialed version of this watch and it is flat-out the best watch for its price range out there. It's a poor man's Grand Seiko. It's a good buy at $650; it's a steal at $427. You'll have to decide if you're too anal to live with those bezel marks.

















Citizen Automatic Mens Grand Classic Blue Dial 2Tone Watch NB0046-51L - Inventory Adjusters


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Aevig Bronze Valkyr is on sale for 429EU(Incl. VAT). Normally 479EU. That's a pretty good deal after you take out VAT. Valkyr bronze | Aevig









Sorry if someone has already posted this...


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

bananana said:


> Any of you kontiki buyers know where to get an Eterna bracelet or possibly an aftermarket one that would fit the kontiki?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Last time I checked the bracelet was going for more than you lucky b*#[email protected]'s spent on the watch...


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

fishercs said:


> Well said, this sense of entitlement is ridiculous. People like you and me run these businesses, like it or not, internet sales require a payment up front before an order is processed, you don't have the luxury of a brick and mortar store where you see the product before purchasing it.


I imagine that all these gray market outfits have a stock-outage disclaimer like the one below (Ashford does) but they can still make an effort to accommodate a spurned customer, IMHO.

Gemnation publishes this disclaimer. I can't reconcile the term "mistakenly" in the context of a sales system. Computers don't make mistakes. Just sayin'.

*Order Cancellations*

In certain circumstances, for example when watches are mistakenly listed as available for purchase and they have already been sold, Gemnation shall have the right to cancel the order whether or not the order has been confirmed and/or a customer's credit card charged. If the customer's credit card/bank account has already been charged for the purchase and the order is cancelled, Gemnation shall immediately issue a refund in the amount of the original charge. (In the case of a credit refund, a bank-clearing period of three to five business days may result in the funds being held by your card-issuing bank before being shown as available.)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jomashop has the Fortis Official Cosmonauts B-42 automatic, model 647.10.11 L01, for $855 with coupon code 'CART20'
> 
> It's rare to see this selling below the $1,000 line on the gray market, and it's well below it here.
> 
> ...


That's a great watch for a reknown brand at what seems like a great price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I really, really want to like these Frogman models, but there's something about a 7750 without a running second hand that I personally find off putting.


Mech4niq said:


> This Hamilton Frogman with Valjoux 7750 is a great deal on Ashford. These rarely go to $553 level.
> 
> Hamilton H77716353 Watch
> 
> ...


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

Mech4niq said:


> Wish it were SSC243
> 
> View attachment 6194705


It's now on Massdrop for $164.99.


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks Sabadabadoo. I ordered one @ Discount Watch Store for $289.80 with BFCM10 + 8% BEFRUGAL. It looked good enough to try. I'm not sure if the hands stand out enough, or if they get lost in the dial. Free returns if it doesn't please.


----------



## Blake Townsend (Jan 13, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jomashop has the Fortis Official Cosmonauts B-42 automatic, model 647.10.11 L01, for $855 with coupon code 'CART20'
> 
> Fortis Official Cosmonauts Automatic Black Dial Black Leather Men's Men's Watch 6471011L01 - Fortis - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


Note that "CART20" takes $20.00 off of the cyber week promotional price of $875.00. I thought the price had increased and and the code would knock 20% off of $875...which would've been too good to be true. Still a great price at $855.00 though.


----------



## Blake Townsend (Jan 13, 2014)

rhstranger2772 said:


> Last time I checked the [Kontiki] bracelet was going for more than you lucky b*#[email protected]'s spent on the watch...


About $700+ if you can find one.


----------



## sapsja (Apr 4, 2014)

The Citizen Grand Classic (NB0040-58A) is down to $597 on Amazon, which seems to be the lowest according to camel.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ref_=ox_sc_imb_mini_detail&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## sapsja (Apr 4, 2014)

The Citizen Grand Classic (NB0040-58A) is down to $597 on Amazon, which seems to be the lowest according to camel.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ref_=ox_sc_imb_mini_detail&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## big ned (Jul 17, 2015)

Here's a few rough snaps of my Alpina "Race for Water" Chrono for the guys who pm'ed me with regards to pulling the trigger on one. Bear in mind I changed the alligator strap out as it was too short and punily narrow for my wrist, and the buckle was rather sharp and angular which bit into the strap.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

fishercs said:


> Well said, this sense of entitlement is ridiculous. People like you and me run these businesses, like it or not, internet sales require a payment up front before an order is processed, you don't have the luxury of a brick and mortar store where you see the product before purchasing it.


Still no news either way on my kontiki


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't understand the excitement about the Kontikis since I got this for half the price. Really great looking watch for $300. 120-click bezel, screw-down crown, 500 meter rating, helium valve, mesh bracelet, ETA automatic movement. The day is in both English and Spanish. The day and date both snap simultaneously a couple of minutes before midnight.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Anyone else order one of the new Deep Blue Master 1000 from the Thanksgiving day sale and have it ship yet? I received a shipping email with tracking number but it still hasn't shipped.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

That was a pretty ridionkulous deal for this Techno. Looks good on the wrist and not quite as oversized as I initially thought. How would you rate the lume?



RyanD said:


> I don't understand the excitement about the Kontikis since I got this for half the price. Really great looking watch for $300. 120-click bezel, screw-down crown, 500 meter rating, helium valve, mesh bracelet, ETA automatic movement. The day is in both English and Spanish. The day and date both snap simultaneously a couple of minutes before midnight.
> 
> View attachment 6198049


----------



## Steve16999 (Aug 7, 2015)

jmarkpatton said:


> Anyone else order one of the new Deep Blue Master 1000 from the Thanksgiving day sale and have it ship yet? I received a shipping email with tracking number but it still hasn't shipped.


I haven't even received a shipping email

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## big ned (Jul 17, 2015)

jmarkpatton said:


> Anyone else order one of the new Deep Blue Master 1000 from the Thanksgiving day sale and have it ship yet? I received a shipping email with tracking number but it still hasn't shipped.


Just got mine an hour ago here in the U.K. Tracking said it was due yesterday after I ordered it last Friday. It's already running at 6 seconds fast per hour....:-s


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

This was a very good deal. So I bought one. I was able to try one out in person at an AD the other week. It is a very good looking watch in person and not to big either.



cel4145 said:


> This works out to ~ 40% off. Kohls has specific watches on sale for Cyber Week, so these are the ones to check:
> 
> Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Promaster Professional Dive Watch - BN0151-09L $132
> Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Promaster Professional Dive Watch - BN0151-09L


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

jmarkpatton said:


> Anyone else order one of the new Deep Blue Master 1000 from the Thanksgiving day sale and have it ship yet? I received a shipping email with tracking number but it still hasn't shipped.


Mine shipped Monday, arrived Tuesday.


----------



## aintitthelife98 (Nov 8, 2015)

Mondaine Retro Automatic is on lightning deal at Amazon again for 299. I picked one up a few weeks ago for the same price on lightning deal and have been very happy with it.


----------



## anokewee (Mar 20, 2006)

My black Friday purchase of Hamilton is here! Thanks guys for the head ups!


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

nice price drop on Armitron Men's 20/5055NVSV Multi-Function Dial Silver-Tone Bracelet Watch currently sells for only $30


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

My Macy's deal was a 25% off deal on a VSA Infantry Vintage Chrono, list was $1900, it was on sale for $950 but then they gave me the 25% of the entire price off the sale price, ended up at $500 and that came with an AD warranty. My first "good" watch purchase...











yankeexpress said:


> Only deal I ever got at Macys was at a store in NH where the jewelry counter lady was trying to rid the shelves of G-Shocks and they gave me a super bargain on one of the 4 dusty old Gs left in the store, a GLX-150 with tides and moonphase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Really? So the next time either of these two merchants are selling a watch you would like for 80% off retail you'll turn the other cheek? I think not....

This isn't life and death, it's a hobby, it happens.



EnderW said:


> That is a load of crap they served up. Both of these are now on my GM site list not to buy from. I'd call both and demand a raincheck for when they have it in stock to honor the price. Their inventory management screwups should not be customer responsibility.


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

Is it true that the Hamilton Frogman H77716353 has no running seconds hand? If so whats the point?


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Aevig Bronze Valkyr is on sale for 429EU(Incl. VAT). Normally 479EU. That's a pretty good deal after you take out VAT. Valkyr bronze | Aevig
> 
> View attachment 6195401
> 
> ...


Does anybody know the price without VAT?

I've been looking for a bronze watch for a while and this seems to be the only one that isn't oversized.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Invicta Men's 16925SYB I-Force Analog Display Quartz Black Watch for $75 instead of $96


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Pato_Lucas said:


> Does anybody know the price without VAT?
> 
> I've been looking for a bronze watch for a while and this seems to be the only one that isn't oversized.


Just add to cart to see. 354.55 euro plus 10 euro shipping.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lightning Deal in 10 minutes - PRICE TBA.

Glycine Incursore Automatic PVD Coated Stainless Steel Mens Strap Watch Black Dial Calendar 3874.99T


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

Pato_Lucas said:


> Does anybody know the price without VAT?
> 
> I've been looking for a bronze watch for a while and this seems to be the only one that isn't oversized.


This seems like a fine deal. Two thoughts - I'd like the crown to be bronze (not sure the crowns are here?) and it seems a larger case if fine (when a comfort zone is a bit smaller) if the reason you own the watch is the case material.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Amazon lightning deal for next hour or two:

Amazon.com: Harding Jetstream Men's Automatic Watch - HJ0201: Harding: Watches

Harding Jetstream for $130









Looks like a nice pilot/field watch.

I'm tempted, but already bought more watches in the past week than I can explain to my SO....


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

great price on the Glycine. Too bad it is 46mm!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> Lightning Deal in 10 minutes - PRICE TBA.
> 
> Glycine Incursore Automatic PVD Coated Stainless Steel Mens Strap Watch Black Dial Calendar 3874.99T


FyI $575

Doesn't seem like a great deal when they have other colors (different sellers) on amazon for less. Someone has the brown dial on bracelet for $595.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

RedHerringHack said:


> Is it true that the Hamilton Frogman H77716353 has no running seconds hand? If so whats the point?


It has a seconds hand for the chronometer function but it doesn't have a seconds hand for telling time. Doesn't seem like that big of a deal to me.


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

Pato_Lucas said:


> Does anybody know the price without VAT?
> 
> I've been looking for a bronze watch for a while and this seems to be the only one that isn't oversized.


This seems like a fine deal. Two thoughts - I'd like the crown to be bronze (not sure the crowns are here?) and it seems a larger case if fine (when a comfort zone is a bit smaller) if the reason you own the watch is the case material.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

qrocks said:


> This seems like a fine deal. Two thoughts - I'd like the crown to be bronze (not sure the crowns are here?) and it seems a larger case if fine (when a comfort zone is a bit smaller) if the reason you own the watch is the case material.


Funny, I like the fact that the crown is steel, as it opens up some flexibility with strap hardware material; and considering how many dynamic colors the black dial version encompasses (bronze, green, white, black, rose gold, blue lum, and drops of red and yellow), a little bit of silver poking out the side does not seem out of theme.
Edit: Just noticed that the bezel rim is steel too. So the Valkyr is really subtly two tone.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

One of my favorite watches Citizen Men's AT4006-06X Stainless Steel Eco-Drive Watch with Leather Band (B00DFQBYLK)
Currently for $297


----------



## Blake Townsend (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: Swiss Legend with ETA 2824 $90 after coupon code*



OvrSteer said:


> This is one of the Timex Weekender Chronos not included in the 50% off promo, but they've been quietly dropping the price on it behind the scenes.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Timex-TW2P715009J-Weekender-Collection-Stainless/dp/B00YTY8MQW
> 
> $36 as I write this for a "vintage reverse panda" chrono (is that a real term?) Normal price is around $60.


I'd been looking at that page since you posted it for a coworker who who wants to spend around that much for Christmas gift for his son. Too bad he'd called in sick after the long weekend, because he's back today but as of this post the price has gone up to $46. Still good but not great, his loss.


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)

RedHerringHack said:


> Is it true that the Hamilton Frogman H77716353 has no running seconds hand? If so whats the point?


It's true I looked at one at an AD. Deal killer.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

CMA22inc said:


> I know they are fashion watches and not great on quality but, if you guys get her a Michael Kors big gold blingy watch she will most likely love it. If you buy her a well loved / thought out WUS approved watch she will be all like " Meh :-/ "
> unless she is really into watches.


While I try not to let other person's opinions on brand or style influence me too much, I do look at and listen to what they say about a watch's quality. That said, if it makes a person happy--what more could you ask for? The amount of money spent on the watch is not the real determiner there, hopefully.

But I ---and it's just me personally, I would just feel bad buying a rebranded Fossil watch that's just an all blinged up watch, rebranded and marked up as Michael Kors. Even if I were more inclined to get her one--it looks like much of Michael Kor's line of --well they have a line of just about everything--has lost it's luster--maxxed out. Sales are down--perhaps M.K's "15 minutes of fame" is up--although he's had an extended run beyond 15 minutes time wise.

My wife's really small--5 ft, 89 pounds, double zero size jeans, size 4 ring and most watches can't even be sized down enough for her elegant wrist. So a watch for the very petite or a very nice child's dive watch would be great. She has an elegant two tone Citizen Eco drive that's been great--but something more sporting would be great. What she wants is a a nice diver, with a metal bracelet, but it HAS to have a bezel that rotates. Whether it's timing for baking or parking meters--she likes that feature.

I wish Seiko still made their mini diver--it looked a lot like a smaller version of their legendary men's 007 and 009 that they still make, but alas--nothing like that anymore for the little ladies--some guys went so far as to restore old ones for their daughters.

About all I've seen (Beyond Invicta--thanks, but no thanks) is Momentum watches, AKA St Moritz. They have a pretty good reputation overall.

About the only thing I've seen--and I'm looking for between $100 and $400 is the nice Momentum Stella Maris http://www.amazon.com/Momentum-1M-D...1449166464&sr=8-1&keywords=stella+maris+watch Not sure about durability on 18K 'plating' on this however lovely watch though...

Any ideas out there folks? Thanks!


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

30 percent off at the timex site. Use code CYBER30. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

iuserman said:


> One of my favorite watches
> Currently for $297
> View attachment 6200201


Kohl's has the other variants of this on bracelets for $446 minus the two coupons posted earlier, which gives you $267. Shame that they don't have that color scheme, though.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

That would be "chronograph" function, not chronometer (Sorry, that's just my anal retentive, WIS/OCD talkin', LOL!)



YellowBullet said:


> It has a seconds hand for the chronometer function but it doesn't have a seconds hand for telling time. Doesn't seem like that big of a deal to me.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it's the case with all Hamilton's modified H21 (7750) movements and by removing the running second hand is how they're able to squeak the extra few hours of power reserve over a "standard" 7750.


eroc said:


> It's true I looked at one at an AD. Deal killer.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I bought my wife Hamilton, Tissott, Deep Blue, Seiko & two Michael Kohrs. She already had a TAG. MK gets the most wrist time.



CMA22inc said:


> I know they are fashion watches and not great on quality but, if you guys get her a Michael Kors big gold blingy watch she will most likely love it. If you buy her a well loved / thought out WUS approved watch she will be all like " Meh :-/ "
> unless she is really into watches.


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

qrocks said:


> This seems like a fine deal. Two thoughts - I'd like the crown to be bronze (not sure the crowns are here?) and it seems a larger case if fine (when a comfort zone is a bit smaller) if the reason you own the watch is the case material.


Now that you said it I cannot unwatch that steel crown, argh!

Maybe I'll wait for a while or as you say, go for a larger watch, for a bronze I'd like a pilot or a diver better than a 70's throwback.


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

Nice looking watch. Which model is is?


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I don't understand the excitement about the Kontikis since I got this for half the price. Really great looking watch for $300. 120-click bezel, screw-down crown, 500 meter rating, helium valve, mesh bracelet, ETA automatic movement. The day is in both English and Spanish. The day and date both snap simultaneously a couple of minutes before midnight.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6198049&d=1449148845"]
> 
> ...


Sorry I meant which model is this?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Robangel said:


> While I try not to let other person's opinions on brand or style influence me too much, I do look at and listen to what they say about a watch's quality. That said, if it makes a person happy--what more could you ask for? The amount of money spent on the watch is not the real determiner there, hopefully.
> 
> But I ---and it's just me personally, I would just feel bad buying a rebranded Fossil watch that's just an all blinged up watch, rebranded and marked up as Michael Kors. Even if I were more inclined to get her one--it looks like much of Michael Kor's line of --well they have a line of just about everything--has lost it's luster--maxxed out. Sales are down--perhaps M.K's "15 minutes of fame" is up--although he's had an extended run beyond 15 minutes time wise.
> 
> ...


http://nfwonline.com/store/gender/womens

One of their options









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ukal said:


> Sorry I meant which model is this?


TechnoMarine Cruise 513006 Men's Limited Edition Watch


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

RyanD said:


> TechnoMarine Cruise 513006 Men's Limited Edition Watch


thanking you!


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

Robangel said:


> While I try not to let other person's opinions on brand or style influence me too much, I do look at and listen to what they say about a watch's quality. That said, if it makes a person happy--what more could you ask for? The amount of money spent on the watch is not the real determiner there, hopefully.
> 
> But I ---and it's just me personally, I would just feel bad buying a rebranded Fossil watch that's just an all blinged up watch, rebranded and marked up as Michael Kors. Even if I were more inclined to get her one--it looks like much of Michael Kor's line of --well they have a line of just about everything--has lost it's luster--maxxed out. Sales are down--perhaps M.K's "15 minutes of fame" is up--although he's had an extended run beyond 15 minutes time wise.
> 
> ...


I bought my wife Bernhardt's Ladies' Diver for Christmas. It's a nice looking quartz with a rotating bezel. Since it's for Christmas I quickly hid it, so I don't a lot if time with it.

https://www.bernhardtwatch.com/index.php?id=48

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lightning Deal on a Harding watch for $109 
REGULAR PRICE $825 


















MANUAL NOT INCLUDED - VIRTUAL MANUAL AVAILABLE ON THEIR WEBSITE


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blake Townsend said:


> Note that "CART20" takes $20.00 off of the cyber week promotional price of $875.00. I thought the price had increased and and the code would knock 20% off of $875...which would've been too good to be true. Still a great price at $855.00 though.


Try google50

Also there is 
50off1000 for watches >1000


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Recoil Rob said:


> Really? So the next time either of these two merchants are selling a watch you would like for 80% off retail you'll turn the other cheek? I think not....
> 
> *This isn't life and death, it's a hobby, it happens*.


Amen!! Jeez some people really take this too seriously and have nothing more important to worry or stress about!!?? It's a freakin watch


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

Robangel said:


> My wife's really small--5 ft, 89 pounds, double zero size jeans, size 4 ring and most watches can't even be sized down enough for her elegant wrist. So a watch for the very petite or a very nice child's dive watch would be great. She has an elegant two tone Citizen Eco drive that's been great--but something more sporting would be great. What she wants is a a nice diver, with a metal bracelet, but it HAS to have a bezel that rotates. Whether it's timing for baking or parking meters--she likes that feature.
> 
> I wish Seiko still made their mini diver--it looked a lot like a smaller version of their legendary men's 007 and 009 that they still make, but alas--nothing like that anymore for the little ladies--some guys went so far as to restore old ones for their daughters.
> 
> ...


How about Seiko SYMF43K1, SYMF45K1, SYM47K1, etc. through SYMF55K1? They seem to be <$200 from overseas resellers..

26mm without / 29mm with crown
Automatic
Sapphire crystal
Movable diver bezel
The only knock against them is that the metal bracelet is integrated into the watch head. But, since your wife isn't likely to change the bracelet out for a strap, it's a moot point.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Lucien Piccard Men's LP-440-01 Armada Analog Display Swiss Quartz Black Watch $19.99 Ultra-affordable.

*Amazon











Only 1 in stock.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Actually I just noticed that they have several $19.99 watches on sale.


*Lucien Piccard Men's 10029-RG-02S Grivola Ortlet Silver Dial Black Leather Watch*


__

_*Lucien Piccard Men's LP-440-01 Armada Analog Display Swiss Quartz Black Watch*

_
__

_*Lucien Piccard Men's LP-440-02 Armada Analog Display Swiss Quartz White Watch*

_
__

_*Lucien Piccard Men's 11606-RG-01 Grande Casse Black Dial Black Leather Watch*

_
__

_*Lucien Piccard Men's LP-440-YG-02 Armada Analog Display Swiss Quartz White Watch*_


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

garf666 said:


> Still no news either way on my kontiki


Email today blaming large volume of orders and that the shipment will be processed soon. Might still get it


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> I don't understand the excitement about the Kontikis since I got this for half the price. Really great looking watch for $300. 120-click bezel, screw-down crown, 500 meter rating, helium valve, mesh bracelet, ETA automatic movement. The day is in both English and Spanish. The day and date both snap simultaneously a couple of minutes before midnight.
> 
> View attachment 6198049


Muy buen precio y bilingue tambien. Me gusta mucho. Felicitaciones!


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Expedition Resin Combo Watch - love the way it looks.
Sells for $28 now


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

It would appear that others have already received theirs, because they're now popping up like weeds on eBay!



garf666 said:


> Email today blaming large volume of orders and that the shipment will be processed soon. Might still get it


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

It would appear that others have already received theirs, because they're now popping up like weeds on eBay!



garf666 said:


> Email today blaming large volume of orders and that the shipment will be processed soon. Might still get it


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> Muy buen precio y bilingue tambien. Me gusta mucho. Felicitaciones!


Here is a full review with lots of pics. I don't recall having a dual-language ETA watch before. That's usually a Seiko feature.

It has a lot of nice details for the price. It's definitely nicer than it has to be.


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

The Alpinist GMT I ordered from them last Friday just arrived. I'm a little jealous that you received yours so quickly in the UK and my delivery to California took two days longer!

But very pleased as well. Maybe I'll start a new thread with impressions.











big ned said:


> My Alpina 4 "Race for Water" Chrono from Gemnation turned up here in the U.K. this afternoon, I ordered it on Saturday. Numbered 346/400 it's a fantastic watch with a lot of presence fitting my 7 1/4" wrist perfectly. b-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

fuzzysquid said:


> The Alpinist GMT I ordered from them last Friday just arrived. I'm a little jealous that you received yours so quickly in the UK and my delivery to California took two days longer!


I ordered the same Alpinist last Friday. A shipping label was created on Monday but the watch wasn't shipped until Tuesday. It was supposed to arrive today (Thursday) in Michigan but it got a 1 day Fedex delay in New Jersey.. The wait is very difficult to deal with...!  I imagine many consumer goods and shipping companies have a very busy week this week so delays are to be expected.

Thanks for the picture, I should have mine tomorrow.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

While not in the cards for me right now (and I really don't need another 7750 anyways), I LOVE the looks of this Maurice Lacroix titanium chronograph and it's a pretty sweet deal at $836 after 12% BeFrugal cash back: Luxury Watches, Men's Watches on Sale, Discount Designer Watches, Luxury Brand Watches | TheWatchery | US


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

The Watchery has the Hamilton H71566553-SD (42mm) for $550, plus 12% cashback from Befrugal. That should bring the total to $484. I'd be all over this if it were the 38mm version (H71466553) ; so please someone let know if you happen to find a score in that size.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> The Watchery has the Hamilton H71566553-SD (42mm) for $550, plus 12% cashback from Befrugal. That should bring the total to $484. I'd be all over this if it were the 38mm version (H71466553) ; so please someone let know if you happen to find a score in that size.
> 
> View attachment 6202249


Can someone explain to me why Hamilton made a chrono auto with no second hand?!?!


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

ninja123 said:


> Can someone explain to me why Hamilton made a chrono auto with no second hand?!?!


Sorry, wrong post.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Tissot T-Complication Squelette Leather Mens Watch T0704051641100

$1099.00









I own this watch and love it. No dealings to-date with Jacob Time.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Not a usual watch place but shoebuy.com has Momentum M30 Automatic sharktooth for $394.95
Possible stack with 20% code "*SHOEBUY*" and $50 off 100$ VISA checkout "*EMLVISACHECK15*"
Total should be around $266


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

My best guess is that by removing the running second hand is how they're able to boast a 60 hour power reserve.



ninja123 said:


> Can someone explain to me why Hamilton made a chrono auto with no second hand?!?!


----------



## Philip J. Fry (Jul 24, 2013)

Have had my sights set for a while on an affordable Victorinox. Ashford still has a bunch of extended Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals available here: Cyber Monday watches.

This is the best price I could find recently for the original Maverick GS Chrono, and it should pair nicely with the extra 22mm NATO I have laying around. Stock image:


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm in the market for some good 24 millimeter straps. Specifically NATO, 2 piece Zulu, or good quality rubber. Are there any Christmas sales promotions still running that anyone is aware of for watch straps.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

big ned said:


> Here's a few rough snaps of my Alpina "Race for Water" Chrono for the guys who pm'ed me with regards to pulling the trigger on one. Bear in mind I changed the alligator strap out as it was too short and punily narrow for my wrist, and the buckle was rather sharp and angular which bit into the strap.


You got me. I caved. I was strong for a week but couldnt take it anymore, haha. Watch shipped just yet. Excited!


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

fuzzysquid said:


> The Alpinist GMT I ordered from them last Friday just arrived. I'm a little jealous that you received yours so quickly in the UK and my delivery to California took two days longer!
> 
> But very pleased as well. Maybe I'll start a new thread with impressions.
> 
> ...


Damn good looking. A new thread seems like a good plan, i'll cave in once my chrono arrives...


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> Funny, I like the fact that the crown is steel, as it opens up some flexibility with strap hardware material...
> Edit: Just noticed that the bezel rim is steel too. So the Valkyr is really subtly two tone.


Although the steel crown still looks unnatural to me, I like your point of view. I don't know what it is about this watch. Everytime I want to buy it, I bail at the last minute. Without a doubt, this is one watch I could see Aevig releasing a 2.0 version. Still a great deal for a bronze case watch for under $400 right now. Still thinking....


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

Nice. I started that Alpina thread here. Post some photos when it comes in!




ninzeo said:


> Damn good looking. A new thread seems like a good plan, i'll cave in once my chrono arrives...


----------



## Recht (May 8, 2006)

The Victorinox I.N.O.X. in Green dial version can be had on Amazon for $236. (+tax) with code CYBERWK20.
Amazon.com: Victorinox Men's 241683.1 I.N.O.X. Analog Display Swiss Quartz Green Watch: Victorinox: Clothing


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

mannal said:


> I bought my wife Hamilton, Tissott, Deep Blue, Seiko & two Michael Kohrs. She already had a TAG. MK gets the most wrist time.


Well, there you have it. If it makes her happy--it's the best watch in the world.

I forget my own words sometimes--my words along the lines of how just a very small percentage of people know (or care) about fancy watches and probably couldn't tell you more than 2 or 3 of the top ten Swiss brands. Us folks here at Watchuseek sometimes forget we're sort of rare birds in the big scheme--in the animal kingdom of fashion and watches anyways. But like non WUS members, I guess even most of us still put our pants on one leg at a time.

But Michael Kors, since he opened his first retail store in 2006, markets a huge variety of accessories, footwear, watches, jewelry, men's and women's ready-to-wear clothes, eyewear, fragrance products etc.

No--he's not like Ralph Lauren yet--Ralph's selling wall paper, house paint, clothes and God only knows what else. Ralph's highest end--his 'Purple Label'--I wonder if they sell toilet paper too? He has about 7 different quality levels/prices of everything he sells. Need a thousand dollar casual dress shirt? Call Ralph!-->Aston Cotton Military Shirt - Standard-Fit Â Casual Shirts - RalphLauren.com

At least R. Lauren's watches do have better components that reflect their still ridiculous prices--the movements in Ralph Lauren watches are mostly produced by Jaeger-LeCoultre. Piaget and IWC. But personally, I'd rather just buy a Jaeger-LeCoultre, Piaget or IWC brand watch and cut out the middle man....

I do have to admit though that his ladies "Small diamond watch" is sort of cute and at only $160,000 (chump change in Patek land) I might get a couple dozen just to hang from the boughs of our Christmas tree.....

But while ironically it was neck ties and polo shirtrs that launched Ralph, I think it was really Michael Kors purses that got his fashion empire ramped up first and the watches did --and still do, remarkably well.

So in a relatively short time, watches by M.K. and for that matter, Coach, probably have much greater 'fashion versus mere utility' brand recognition than pretty much any Swiss or other nation's 'high end' watches. A hundred bucks for something that has fashion cachet and tells the correct time on four different dials is decent deal, hell, even a Scrooge like me has to admit that

So heck--so what if it's *really* made by Fossil--when you can get a 40mm (the fashion size for women--my 36mm Rolex is passe) for $89.99 and it's something the ladies love--what's so bad? http://www.amazon.com/Fossil-AM4483-Multifunction-Stainless-Gold-Tone/dp/B00BPJHLDE

All four of the dials actually work (at least for a while) again it's real metal---why it even has genuine imitation  diamonds all around the bezel!

The mock Rolex knock off kind of look isn't like cheap processed cheese either---because everyone knows it's M.K.--so you're not really looking like you're trying to fool people. And considering you can basically buy the same exact watch, but with Marc Jacobs name on it (his "Henry 40mm Chrono) for twice as much as M.K's Cecile, you've got a screaming bargain! Henry Chrono Bracelet 40MM

_Fossil _also _makes watches_ for brands such as Adidas, Emporio Armani, Karl Lagerfeld, Marc by Marc Jacobs, Burberry, DKNY, Diesel and Armani Exchange, to name but a very few and aside from maybe Adidas and Deisel--all the rest of them are probably charging more than M.K. for the the same watch, just with their name on it.

So there you go---if it makes you HAPPY--it's priceless. That said, I have a big ass meeting with a bunch of stufffed suits tomorrow. It is going to be so boring that I am going to take a black felty marker, some liquid paper, blue magic marker and after paying the person next to me to wake me up when it's over, I'm painting eye balls on my eye lids and sleeping through the whole borefest. And I'm wearing my favorite Micky Mouse watch. It makes me happy.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm in the market for some good 24 millimeter straps. Specifically NATO, 2 piece Zulu, or good quality rubber. Are there any Christmas sales promotions still running that anyone is aware of for watch straps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Hadley-Roma MS3459RA 240 24 MM rubber diver strap at Amazon, promo code CYBERWK20 drops it down to $21.57. 6 MM thick at the lugs, tapers to 3 MM. Industrial-looking, very comfortable.

http://www.amazon.com/Hadley-Roma-M...4725&sr=8-1&keywords=Hadley-Roma+MS3459RA+240


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Although the steel crown still looks unnatural to me, I like your point of view. I don't know what it is about this watch. Everytime I want to buy it, I bail at the last minute. Without a doubt, this is one watch I could see Aevig releasing a 2.0 version. Still a great deal for a bronze case watch for under $400 right now. Still thinking....


Thanks. I hear you on the hesitation. I think this watch has a lot going on, and any one element not jiving with the others can be a deal breaker. My curiosity got the better of me this morning, so I pulled the trigger. The only opinion that matters is the one you have when the watch is in hand; and I hope my opinion of it then is as positive as it is now.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Londo Mollari said:


> Hadley-Roma MS3459RA 240 24 MM rubber diver strap at Amazon, promo code CYBERWK20 drops it down to $21.57. 6 MM thick at the lugs, tapers to 3 MM. Industrial-looking, very comfortable.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hadley-Roma-M...4725&sr=8-1&keywords=Hadley-Roma+MS3459RA+240


And it's REAL rubber! You'd be amazed at retailers that will claim their silicone lint trap bands, or stiff polyurethane bands are REAL rubber and they lie, lie, lie.

Plus this band has a decent light vanilla scent--not quite the vanilla scent strength some genuine rubber watch bands have added in, but definitely not the "Walmart bargain brand car tire scent" some inexpensive genuine rubber watch bands reek of.

Besides, like the original Citizen watch/es this is largely made for, the holes on the long side sort of have an Italian--Eurostyle vibe going, w/o being too over the top. Nice find and worth picking up, even if just for a dive watch back up strap. Plus it doesn't have the silly "No Depth Limits" (yea, right) & depth meter--rating info that at least, I don't need and find too busy and distracting to look at--it ruins the look. If you don't mind all that, there's plenty of bands for quite a bit cheaper, inc. shipping on fleabay. But while they almost all claim to be 'rubber'--you're taking chance there---it might be a 'stretch' of their imagination...


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Londo Mollari said:


> Hadley-Roma MS3459RA 240 24 MM rubber diver strap at Amazon, promo code CYBERWK20 drops it down to $21.57. 6 MM thick at the lugs, tapers to 3 MM. Industrial-looking, very comfortable.
> 
> Hadley-Roma Men's MS3459RA 240 24-mm Genuine Rubber Diver Sport Watch Strap | Amazon.com


And it's REAL rubber! You'd be amazed at retailers that will claim their silicone lint trap bands, or stiff polyurethane bands are REAL rubber and they lie, lie, lie.

Plus this band has a decent light vanilla scent--not quite the vanilla scent strength some genuine rubber watch bands have added in, but definitely not the "Walmart bargain brand car tire scent" some inexpensive genuine rubber watch bands reek of.

Besides, like the original Citizen watch/es this is largely made for, the holes on the long side sort of have an Italian--Eurostyle vibe going, w/o being too over the top. Nice find and worth picking up, even if just for a dive watch back up strap. Plus it doesn't have the silly "No Depth Limits" (yea, right) & depth meter--rating info that at least, I don't need and find too busy and distracting to look at--it ruins the look. If you don't mind all that, there's plenty of bands for quite a bit cheaper, inc. shipping on fleabay. But while they almost all claim to be 'rubber'--you're taking chances there---it might be a 'stretch' of their imagination...


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> *Lucien Piccard Men's LP-440-01 Armada Analog Display Swiss Quartz Black Watch $19.99 Ultra-affordable.
> 
> *Amazon
> 
> ...


Yea, but then for the rest of my life, I'd be kicking myself, thinking "If only I drank less Starbucks, "I could've saved a little more and had a Patek Philippe...








Patek Philippe Nautilus Chronograph, ref. 5980 $41,500.00


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

RedHerringHack said:


> Is it true that the Hamilton Frogman H77716353 has no running seconds hand? If so whats the point?


There are several 7750 based chronographs with a suppressed seconds counter. The advantage is you get a clean 2 dial look...the disadvantage is that you give up the small seconds hand (which is seldom used and even more rarely legible/useful). If you want to see something rotating around the dial you can always active the chronograph via the top pusher. You'll laugh but having owned 2 and 3 eye Valjoux 7750s I prefer the 2 subdial variants because of the symmetric dial.

Cheers,
NM


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Here is a full review with lots of pics. I don't recall having a dual-language ETA watch before. That's usually a Seiko feature.
> 
> It has a lot of nice details for the price. It's definitely nicer than it has to be.


I had a Seiko with Arabic - English, but I don't know much Arabic beyond what they report on CNN.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Robangel said:


> Yea, but then for the rest of my life, I'd be kicking myself, thinking "If only I drank less Starbucks, "I could've saved a little more and had a Patek Philippe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally different watches - the Patek has horizontal stripes on the dial, while the LP has vertical stripes.


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> Or a great gift for Prince.
> 
> Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


I dunno. This is a pretty damn sweet looking limited edition (100 pieces) purple men's watch at 40mm. And $620 US is a bargain by any measure. Or get the quartz brother for half that price on leather. Mmmm-mmm.

C5 Malvern Slimline Charcoal dial on mesh bracelet from Christopher Ward


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

My Alpina Chronograph 4 arrived today from Gemnation. It is still available for $1025.00

http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Alpina-Alpiner-4-Alpiner-4-AL-860S5AQ6B-37942.html

I am a fan of the brand and this one does not disappointed.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> Totally different watches - the Patek has horizontal stripes on the dial, while the LP has vertical stripes.


I must have missed that part---I'm lexdyslic.


----------



## Jwells (Aug 22, 2014)

I just picked this up from Khol's. We had $10.00 of Khol's cash in our account, and with the two promo codes, it brought the price down to $122(including tax)and change plus an additional $20.00 of Khol's cash. This is my first Bulova, and this was definitely an impulse buy. The ultra high frequency quartz seems pretty interesting. Currently selling for $276.95 on Amazon.








(Pic stolen from the Internet)

Sent from my iPhone 9


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

It just won't leave you alone! The Jomadeals deal of the day is ... The Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT. Black dial, on bracelet. $899

JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal

I expect this to sell out fast, so if you want one, MOVE!


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

Been tying to buy that gmt alpina but keep getting the message "shipping options could not be loaded". Have emailed joma. Hopefully they'll sort it out.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

aintitthelife98 said:


> Mondaine Retro Automatic is on lightning deal at Amazon again for 299. I picked one up a few weeks ago for the same price on lightning deal and have been very happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 6199145


Damn, I missed it. I saw it right as the wife said "You haven't even hinted at what you might want for Christmas." I replied, "This would be nice." and showed her your picture. Then I searched for the deal and it was over.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

tommy_boy said:


> I imagine that all these gray market outfits have a stock-outage disclaimer like the one below (Ashford does) but they can still make an effort to accommodate a spurned customer, IMHO.
> 
> Gemnation publishes this disclaimer. I can't reconcile the term "mistakenly" in the context of a sales system. Computers don't make mistakes. Just sayin'.
> 
> ...


So not only do they slack on a regular basis but have even written it into the rules of the transaction.

Nope, I won't do business with a company that can't even keep track of their inventory nor honor sales offerings.

Am I the only one that thinks even worse of them for having a disclaimer? How often do they shaft buyers and oversell inventory?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> My Macy's deal was a 25% off deal on a VSA Infantry Vintage Chrono, list was $1900, it was on sale for $950 but then they gave me the 25% of the entire price off the sale price, ended up at $500 and that came with an AD warranty. My first "good" watch purchase...
> 
> View attachment 6199297


That's not a watch, its a compass! :roll:


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> So not only do they slack on a regular basis but have even written it into the rules of the transaction.
> 
> Nope, I won't do business with a company that can't even keep track of their inventory nor honor sales offerings.
> 
> Am I the only one that thinks even worse of them for having a disclaimer? How often do they shaft buyers and oversell inventory?


I'm sure without a doubt this won't deter many potential customers from buying when there is a big sale. We humans are way too price elastic

Anyway, I shall compliment the one place that I ended up buying my black Friday deals from. Ashford. Pricing aside, excellent customer service via their live chat and any queries on my end have been answered with courtesy.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mannal said:


> Tissot T-Complication Squelette Leather Mens Watch T0704051641100
> 
> $1099.00
> 
> ...


I've looked at this watch a few times in stores. Love the way it looks, but I can't justify $1100 for it.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

For those looking for a woman's watch, Costco has these Roxy watches for $39.97. They are $70 on Amazon.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I paid $1400 at an AD



RyanD said:


> I've looked at this watch a few times in stores. Love the way it looks, but I can't justify $1100 for it.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

bronzy77 said:


> Thanks Sabadabadoo. I ordered one @ Discount Watch Store for $289.80 with BFCM10 + 8% BEFRUGAL. It looked good enough to try. I'm not sure if the hands stand out enough, or if they get lost in the dial. Free returns if it doesn't please.
> 
> View attachment 6196209


Glad you liked it, myself I ordered the orange airplane one from them, but through Jet.com ( like the color combination) and used the instant $50 off code ( be frugal too slow to )


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

aintitthelife98 said:


> Mondaine Retro Automatic is on lightning deal at Amazon again for 299. I picked one up a few weeks ago for the same price on lightning deal and have been very happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 6199145


Timeless, I got the sister watch ( the Railways) from Amazon lighting deal, but my wife said it looked like a cheap $30 Swatch! The "boss" won, and it went back.


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

Ticonderoga said:


> So not only do they slack on a regular basis but have even written it into the rules of the transaction.


I suspect that almost every business on the planet (or at least in the USA) has a similar disclaimer. No business wants to (or would) fulfill a large number of orders for a $500 item that was mistakenly listed for sale at $50, for example. And stock numbers can easily be mistyped by whomever is entering the data. Or software bugs cause the remaining count to not be decremented when an item is sold, causing overselling of the item. Lots of things can happen.


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

rgb66rgb said:


> I dunno. This is a pretty damn sweet looking limited edition (100 pieces) purple men's watch at 40mm. And $620 US is a bargain by any measure. Or get the quartz brother for half that price on leather. Mmmm-mmm.
> 
> C5 Malvern Slimline Charcoal dial on mesh bracelet from Christopher Ward


this watch was my holiday present to myself. My son-in-law tried it out and liked it as a manly dress watch- it is a darkish purple, and would work anywhere you could wear a blue dialed watch.


----------



## jm22 (Jan 25, 2014)

skriefal said:


> I suspect that almost every business on the planet (or at least in the USA) has a similar disclaimer. No business wants to (or would) fulfill a large number of orders for a $500 item that was mistakenly listed for sale at $50, for example. And stock numbers can easily be mistyped by whomever is entering the data. Or software bugs cause the remaining count to not be decremented when an item is sold, causing overselling of the item. Lots of things can happen.


I don't want to go off on a side topic on this thread, as some people get their panties in a bunch, but you are correct. Most people don't read the terms and conditions unless something goes wrong, but every contract has something of this sort. Even if it doesn't, UCC Article 2 still allows the seller to simply refund your money. Unfortunately this stuff happens and it sucks, but you are entitled to absolutely nothing.

Back to the deals...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Some folks really need to get a life  sorry. It's just a watch! "Shaft"?... it's not like these businesses are taking our $ and running away ;-) or not giving us the right product... 
It is what it is. Those are their rules. We buy from them and in doing so agree to them. 
Life is too short to get your panties in a bunch for such trivial things.  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ToM has these on sale today. I had no idea they even existed, but I want one! They also have Versace and Fiyta today.

FYI, I have had a couple of minor issues with ToM lately, but their customer service is fantastic. Every time they have made a mistake, they gave me credit to make up for it.


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

watchnatic said:


> I'm sure without a doubt this won't deter many potential customers from buying when there is a big sale. We humans are way too price elastic
> 
> Anyway, I shall compliment the one place that I ended up buying my black Friday deals from. Ashford. Pricing aside, excellent customer service via their live chat and any queries on my end have been answered with courtesy.


I just think its one of the caveats of bargain hunting, on brick and mortar stores you have to deal with crowds, parking, driving, etc; on online stores sometimes you find inventory issues. You just have to deal with that and accept it as part of the game.

Good hearing about Ashford, never bought from them but I'll keep them in mind.


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

Double post, bah!


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

Amazon's deal of the day have two nice Frederique Constants GMT on 1,100. They usually go for 1.3k so I'd say its a decent deal if you're already on the market for one.

Amazon.com: Frederique Constant Men's FC350B5B6B Classics Analog Display Swiss Automatic Silver Watch: Clothing

Amazon.com: Frederique Constant Men's FC350V5B4 Classics Analog Display Swiss Automatic Brown Watch: Clothing


----------



## pjmaxm (Apr 11, 2008)

Finally heard back from World of Watches on the Kontiki I ordered. They confirmed it is cancelled due to no stock as I assumed but they did give me a $25 off my next order coupon; which other than stipulating it cannot be combined with other discounts does not look to have a minimum restriction. 

Nice gesture I thought for a situation that can happen on blowout sales online. I went in knowing it was a possibility so a little bummed I missed out but not upset.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Damn, I missed it. I saw it right as the wife said "You haven't even hinted at what you might want for Christmas." I replied, "This would be nice." and showed her your picture. Then I searched for the deal and it was over.


Do not give up that easily, contact Amazon customer service and tell them you had "a problem " placing your order during the Lightning deal, they should honor that price: they did in my case on a different purchase: see photo


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

I already have this watch but decided to get one more as a birthday gift for a friend of my who loved it as well


iuserman said:


> One of my favorite watches Citizen Men's AT4006-06X Stainless Steel Eco-Drive Watch with Leather Band (B00DFQBYLK)
> Currently for $297
> View attachment 6200201


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Glycine Men's 3874-999-LB9B "Incursore" Stainless Steel Automatic Watch with Black Leather band $431 on Amazon*

_
List Price:$1,900.00

You Save:$1,468.06 (77%)

_







_
Arrives before Christmas.

_


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

*Anther big price drop today: *Casio Men's PRW-2500R-1CR Pro-Trek Tough Solar Digital Sport Watch for $138


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

RyanD said:


> ToM has these on sale today. I had no idea they even existed, but I want one! They also have Versace and Fiyta today.
> 
> FYI, I have had a couple of minor issues with ToM lately, but their customer service is fantastic. Every time they have made a mistake, they gave me credit to make up for it.
> 
> View attachment 6208593


47mm is stopping me from pulling the trigger. I really do want one though. Some (maybe all?) are limited to just 99 pieces.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

pjmaxm said:


> Finally heard back from World of Watches on the Kontiki I ordered. They confirmed it is cancelled due to no stock as I assumed but they did give me a $25 off my next order coupon; which other than stipulating it cannot be combined with other discounts does not look to have a minimum restriction.
> 
> Nice gesture I thought for a situation that can happen on blowout sales online. I went in knowing it was a possibility so a little bummed I missed out but not upset.


After seeing all these cancelled orders rants, at first I was like "oh ok, they gotta suck it up, it happens".
Then, I remembered I haven't heard anything from Creationwatches about my discounted Oriend Star purchase 4 days ago..
Now I have an idea of how bad it'd feel if they cancelled my order, it'd suck b***s and I'd hate them so much. I kinda feel for all of you...
It hurts a lot because you think you finally got a deal that you can jump on for your long lusting watch, then BOOM your hopes are crushed and you are left up empty handed waiting longer for another good price, and probably will never even get to buy it because it'll never get that low again, like some good watches prices do.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Since this is a "heads up I saw a bargain here thread", it would be nice if that's all we had to read through. Instead some folks want to turn it into a "heads up I want to rant thread". Please start another thread of you want to do so and let's keep this all business.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Since this is a "heads up I saw a bargain here thread", it would be nice if that's all we had to read through. Instead some folks want to turn it into a "heads up I want to rant thread". Please start another thread of you want to do so and let's keep this all business.


The best way to do that is to keep posting bargains. Eventually the other stuff will fade away.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Here are some current Touch of Modern Deals, I find the site rather non-intuitive to browse through so I thought I would post some deals they have that caught my eye

Some of these are brands I have never heard of

Pere de Temps Driver - $249









- Mechanical Movement: Automatic, 21 Jewels, Grand Date, Hour, Day, & Month Sub Dials 
- Case: Stainless Steel / Silvercase Back: Screw, Exhibition See-through Case Back 
- Dial: Black Dial, With 3 Silver Sub Dials, Markers And Numerals. Inner Rotating Bezel 
- Grand Date Located A 12 O'clock, Month Located At 3 O'clock, 24hr Located At 6 O'clock, Day Located At 9 O'clock 
- Crystal: Hardened Mineral Crystal 
- Water Resistance: 3 ATM 
- Strap / Bracelet: Black Leather 
- 2 Year Warranty

Ingersoll Cobham II Automatic - $219










*Cobham II uses a 219 calibre Automatic movement with 34 Jewels featuring hour, minute and power reserve. The genuine leather strap supports your little token of time - or not that little, as its case is a confident 45mm of stainless steel
*
Product Details


- Model #: IN3107BBKO 
- Movement: Automatic 
- Case Diameter: 45mm 
- Case Material: Stainless Steel 
- Crystal Material: Mineral 
- Bezel Material: Stainless Steel 
- Dial Color: Black 
- Water Resistant: 50m 
- Bracelet Material: Leather 
- Bracelet Length: 8" 
- Condition: New 
- Original Papers: Yes 
- Box Type: Original 
- Warranty: 2 Year

Seapro Scuba Dragon (QUARTZ) - $249 ***This one has a distinct Omega vibe***










Stainless steel case with Helium Valve, Silicone strap, Black dial, Quartz movement, Scratch resistant mineral, Water resistant up to 100 ATM - 1000 meters - 3300 feet

Product Details


- Model #: SP8310 
- Movement: Quartz 
- Case Diameter: 48mm 
- Case Material: Stainless Steel With Helium Valve 
- Dial Color: Black 
- Water Resistant: 1000m 
- Bracelet Material: Silicone Strap 
- Condition: New 
- Original Papers: Yes 
- Box Type: Original 
- Warranty: 2 Year Limited Warrant

Vostok Europe Almaz Titanium Automatic - $349 ***My favorite of the bunch***









- SII Nh35a Automatic Movement 
- (24 Jewels) Tolerance Mean Daily Rate Of -20/+40 Seconds Per Day (~41 Hours Power Reserve) 
- Crystal: Hardened K1 Mineral Crystal With Anti-reflective Coating 
- Luminosity: Super-luminova 
- Crown: Screw Down 
- Bezel: Uni-directional, Diver Style 
- Case Material: Titanium 
- Case Width: 47mm Diameter (17mm Thick) 
- Strap Material: Genuine Leather 
- Strap Measurement: 22mm 
- Clasp Type: Deployant 
- Water Resistance: 20 ATM -- 200 Meters -- 656 Feet 
- Numbered Limited Edition 
- 1 Year Warranty

Vostok Europe Gaz Limo - $269









Movement: Automatic 
- Mfg. and Caliber of Movement: 2426 Vostok 
- Dual time watch with an internal rotating bezel 
- Brand: Vostok-Europe 
- Collection / Series Name: Gaz-14 Limo 
- Gender: Men's 
- Genuine Leather Strap 
- Crystal: Mineral Crystal 
- Case Material: 316L Stainless Steel 
- Case Diameter: 43mm 
- Water Resistant Depth: 5 ATM 
- 24-Hour Hand 
- SuperLuminova indexes on dial and hands 
- Exhibition case-back with engraved serial number 
- Additional Features: Russian Movement and Assembly 
- 1 Year Warranty

Seapro Scuba 200 - Automatic - $209









- Model #: SP4313 
- Movement: Automatic 
- Case Diameter: 43mm 
- Case Material: Stainless Steel 
- Dial Color: Black 
- Water Resistant: 200m 
- Bracelet Material: Stainless Steel Bracelet 
- Condition: New 
- Original Papers: Yes 
- Box Type: Original 
- Warranty: 2 Year Limited Warranty


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Robangel said:


> Yea, but then for the rest of my life, I'd be kicking myself, thinking "If only I drank less Starbucks, "I could've saved a little more and had a Patek Philippe...


One of my favorite things I've seen is a post from a friend of mine that said "If you think I can save a ton of money by not buying a $5 Starbucks every day, I already have way less money than you think I do." I use that line all the time now.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry double post


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Londo Mollari said:


> Hadley-Roma MS3459RA 240 24 MM rubber diver strap at Amazon, promo code CYBERWK20 drops it down to $21.57. 6 MM thick at the lugs, tapers to 3 MM. Industrial-looking, very comfortable.
> 
> Hadley-Roma Men's MS3459RA 240 24-mm Genuine Rubber Diver Sport Watch Strap | Amazon.com


Thanks for the link! I am surprised that at that price it is real rubber, that would make it a pretty good bargain. I will look at that one for sure.

But as far as any promotional offers from

CheapestNatostraps
Cincystrapworks
Crown&Buckle
natostrapco
hellonatostraps
Panatime
etc....

you know the standard companies that normally offer promotions that we WIS jump on.....all their BlackCyber deals are over?

Thanks,

VWG


----------



## Deltasleep (Jan 10, 2015)

Massdrop has a deal for 89$ Seiko quart watches with sapphire crystal. Seems like a pretty good deal. May end up doing it.


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

skriefal said:


> I suspect that almost every business on the planet (or at least in the USA) has a similar disclaimer. No business wants to (or would) fulfill a large number of orders for a $500 item that was mistakenly listed for sale at $50, for example. And stock numbers can easily be mistyped by whomever is entering the data. Or software bugs cause the remaining count to not be decremented when an item is sold, causing overselling of the item. Lots of things can happen.


That's not the point.

It's perfectly reasonable to cancel orders for $500 items that have been listed for $50 by mistake.

It's also perfectly reasonable to expect that if you went through the checkout process, and your card got charged for the sale amount, but the item went out of stock and your order was cancelled, that the 
next time the seller has that exact same item in stock, they will honor the sale price. That's a completely different story. They have sold that same item to other people for the sale price (just not you).


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

pjmaxm said:


> Finally heard back from World of Watches on the Kontiki I ordered. They confirmed it is cancelled due to no stock as I assumed but they did give me a $25 off my next order coupon; which other than stipulating it cannot be combined with other discounts does not look to have a minimum restriction.
> 
> Nice gesture I thought for a situation that can happen on blowout sales online. I went in knowing it was a possibility so a little bummed I missed out but not upset.


Not looking good for my order then. Still no definite news.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Thanks for the link! I am surprised that at that price it is real rubber, that would make it a pretty good bargain.


Are there watch straps made of fake rubber? :-s


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

YellowBullet said:


> That's not the point.
> 
> It's perfectly reasonable to cancel orders for $500 items that have been listed for $50 by mistake.
> 
> ...


It's equally reasonable for a vendor not to offer rain checks for sale price on items in that situation, particularly since the next time they get stock they may or may not have been able to get them for the same price, not to mention the additional hassle it causes to offer rain checks.

So if you don't like it and don't want to buy from them, that's OK. But to pretend like this is some great offense to the world, well, that's just blowing this out of proportion. It's nothing nearly as bad as when the airlines used to constantly intentionally oversell flights. That's really bad because of the problems it creates for people. This situation is just a minor annoyance. No one "needs" the watch they didn't get. Time to move on.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Are there watch straps made of fake rubber? :-s


There are straps made of natural rubber (also called India rubber or caoutchouc), polyurethane, polyvinyl chloride, UV coated silicone, and probably other materials I'm forgetting - all called "rubber straps." Natural rubber is the most comfortable unless you are allergic to it, in which case you should run not walk the other way.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Fossil has a 25% off coupon JOY25 that can be used on their website and in store. Seems to work on some sale items.


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

RyanD said:


> ToM has these on sale today. I had no idea they even existed, but I want one! They also have Versace and Fiyta today.
> 
> FYI, I have had a couple of minor issues with ToM lately, but their customer service is fantastic. Every time they have made a mistake, they gave me credit to make up for it.
> 
> View attachment 6208593


Any link to this? Looks interesting.

Edit: Found it. Nice looking watch, but ugly pricing.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Fossil has a 25% off coupon JOY25 that can be used on their website and in store. Seems to work on some sale items.


Update: My bad. Does not seem to work on sale items.


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> I saw it on *Reddit*, looks like they're talking specifically about the 42mm but some comments say that even the 38's are being copied.
> 
> I had emailed Ed and asked about his watch but I want a 42mm with sapphire. He referred me to Thomas who quoted me $260 for a 42mm with sapphire (mineral glass exhibition case back). He can be reached at: lhczthomas at gmail.com
> 
> ...


I've just received my 42mm sapphire crystal 1963 from Long Island Watches and it's gorgeous. No alignment issues on the markers, beautiful and so far accurate movement. I'll be posting a review with some detailed pics soon.

I'm really curious about the markings on the case back. It says 2013/50 0703. Is this the limited edition numbering I've read about? Meaning this would be the 703rd case back made?

I asked Marc of Long Island where he gets them from and he said his contact is called Thomas but he's not THE Thomas. Intriguing.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluttershy (Feb 8, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Here are some current Touch of Modern Deals, I find the site rather non-intuitive to browse through so I thought I would post some deals they have that caught my eye
> 
> Some of these are *brands I have never heard of
> *


***** Christ. You've never heard of Vostok?


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Biggest price drop on GUESS Men's U0377G4 Iconic Blue-Plated and Rose Gold-Tone Watch since 2014
Currently goes under $100


----------



## Tousie (Dec 3, 2015)

Eterna 1935 Eterna-Matic Grande Men's Black Leather Strap Swiss Automatic Watch 8492.41.44.1261 lightning deal on Amazon for the next 2+ hours at $440. 10% back with Chase credit card makes it even better. Never been in the market for a non-round watch but having a hard time not picking this one up.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

I so wish there were ultra affordable versions of these. I'd be listening to them ALL THE TIME! For now, these little Boegli gems are on sale at ToM.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Since this is a "heads up I saw a bargain here thread", it would be nice if that's all we had to read through. Instead some folks want to turn it into a "heads up I want to rant thread". Please start another thread of you want to do so and let's keep this all business.


Says the guy who posts a rant. People are participating, the thread is busy, and you want to discourage that? It seems you are doing the disservice here.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Armand Nicolet Complete Calendar on sale at Ashford for $1388 for a few more hours.

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/9642B-2-NR-P974NR2.pid?changePriceList=true










Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

HyperRetard said:


> ***** Christ. You've never heard of Vostok?


I know Vostok but who is ***** Christ?


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey HyperRetard - you missed the part where he said "SOME of these are brands I have never heard of"


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)

Maxy said:


> I know Vostok but who is ***** Christ?


the way the truth and the life..................and now back to watches


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Maxy said:


> I know Vostok but who is ***** Christ?


Some bloke who keeps trying to hijack Christmas


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Not a bad price with the bracelet.










*ALPINAStartimer Black Dial Stainless Steel Bracelet Men's Watch AL372B4S6B*

http://www.jomashop.com/alpina-watch-al372b4s6b.html


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Maxy said:


> I know Vostok but who is ***** Christ?


A dark skinned socialist who wanted to make sure the poor and the sick were cared for approximately 2,000 years ago and was killed for it.

Now back to more deals.


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Ingersoll Cobham II Automatic - $219
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, I need a link for this please!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Says the guy who posts a rant. People are participating, the thread is busy, and you want to discourage that? It seems you are doing the disservice here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


The real disservice is having to read through all the useless chatter to see what's a deal or not, much like BOTH of our posts now.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Gemnation has several Stuhrling 7750 chronographs starting at $415.


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

garf666 said:


> Some bloke who keeps trying to hijack Christmas


Give him a break, its his birthday after all


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Arrived just half an hour ago. The Alpinist GMT is awesome! And what a great deal for $699 from Gemnation. I don't remember who posted about this deal but cheers to you and the other contributors with great deals in this thread.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Another useless post that does not talk about a link to a bargin. 

Beautiful. But if that showed up on my doorstep my wife would have my clothes next to it in a pile. She would not even bother to put them in a plastic bag, much less a suit case. I'm glad some of you guys/gals can acquire such nice watches.

Enjoy it.



Northlander said:


> Arrived just half an hour ago. The Alpinist GMT is awesome! And what a great deal for $699 from Gemnation. I don't remember who posted about this deal but cheers to you and the other contributors with great deals in this thread.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Timex is running an "extra 15%" off on all their items on eBay. 
Extra 15% off from timex

Got one of the vibration models for $21.96  , as dirt cheap as it gets.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

Went to Macy's in Novi, Mi. at lunchtime to do my bi-weekly watch survey. I had a rare opportunity to speak with a very nice Citizen Watch representative who happened to be there to bring in new models and support the current Macy's sale event. After the Citizen, Macy's, and credit card sign-up disconts, this Grand Classic 9184 may soon be mine for $617, with the discounts ending on December 10th. This was just a beautifully finished and appealing watch in person.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Rocat said:


> I'm glad some of you guys/gals can acquire such nice watches.


I am single so I don't have the luxury of a CFO who keeps my budget in check. It really sucks because I just buy what I want which makes me a bit selfish. But I guess I just have to live with that and keep buying watches I don't really need.. 

But back to good deals... This was mentioned before but the Alpiner GMT with the bracelet for $899 on Jomadeals is still a good deal. Especially because the leather strap is not very good. If you want to source the metal bracelet seperately, it'll most likely cost you more than $200.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

HyperRetard said:


> ***** Christ. You've never heard of Vostok?


RE: Hyper

Wow! Such criticism and vulgar response over a simple statement. The brand that I was referring to is the Pere de Temps. Obviously my diction was a little off. But I was really voicing that because I didn't want anyone to assume I was endorsing any of those brands as a good buy since I don't have personal experience with any of those.

They appealed to me from an aesthetic view and from a spec/feature standpoint they seemed to present a reasonably good deal. But since I couldn't vouch for the brand or the model I was just trying to be helpful and suggest that people do their own research. I thought maybe someone else would really get some benefit from the items i listed.



Pato_Lucas said:


> OMG, I need a link for this please!


RE: PatoLucas

The Link to the Ingersoll watch is as follows. You will have to sign up for an account.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...7-543495509477/cobham-ii-automatic-in3107bbko

Cheers and Merry Christmas to all my WIS peers.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Northlander said:


> I am single so I don't have the luxury of a CFO who keeps my budget in check. It really sucks because I just buy what I want which makes me a bit selfish. But I guess I just have to live with that and keep buying watches I don't really need..
> 
> But back to good deals... This was mentioned before but the Alpiner GMT with the bracelet for $899 on Jomadeals is still a good deal. Especially because the leather strap is not very good. If you want to source the metal bracelet seperately, it'll most likely cost you more than $200.


it sucks that jomadeals doesnt ship internationally. i cant get them to ship to canada.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Since I see quite a few posts mentioning sales tax, why not use a service such as Shipito or ViaBox or others to have your item shipped there (they have warehouses in various states including Oregon, Nevada etc.), and from them to you, it will cost you between 10-15$ for the service and you'll have to wait 5-10 days extra but if it's a high price item and you can survive the extra wait, its well worth the wait I guess.



danktrees said:


> it sucks that jomadeals doesnt ship internationally. i cant get them to ship to canada.








































should not be more than 20-30 bucks to Canada


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Gemnation has several Stuhrling 7750 chronographs starting at $415.


Doesn't beat the $250 deal I posted a couple of months ago.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Got a kick out of this on Ashford's site.



















Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Dan83bz said:


> Timex is running an "extra 15%" off on all their items on eBay.
> Extra 15% off from timex
> 
> Got one of the vibration models for $21.96  , as dirt cheap as it gets.


love this watch


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Not sure if this was posted already, but I'm really tempted to pull the trigger on this Seiko Kinetic SUN037







Ashford currently has it on sale for $112.50.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Mototime said:


> Went to Macy's in Novi, Mi. at lunchtime to do my bi-weekly watch survey. I had a rare opportunity to speak with a very nice Citizen Watch representative who happened to be there to bring in new models and support the current Macy's sale event. After the Citizen, Macy's, and credit card sign-up disconts, this Grand Classic 9184 may soon be mine for $617, with the discounts ending on December 10th. This was just a beautifully finished and appealing watch in person.
> 
> View attachment 6211801


That is beautiful. I am glad they did not do that crazy shaped date window. What is the citizen discount? I understand the credit card one. Please elaborate.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Apologies if this has been posted, but Deep Blue is doing the 40% sale again for the holiday season.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> Doesn't beat the $250 deal I posted a couple of months ago.


Come on now... This is not a competition. Posts like this discourages people to post deals. Perhaps you can word your response less competitively.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

@$305.00

39mm auto. Very classy and conservative. 2-3mm larger and it would be mine.
http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/e...omatic/80081-3-NIN.pid?nid=cpg_cat680067&so=9


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

Citizen Satellite Wave, black dial w/steel bracelet for $646.87 (before tax) @ Kohls.com with coupon code FIREPLACE (good for 25% off).









The version with the steel bracelet was out of stock for a while but recently came back. There thankfully were not any other codes I could stack on top of this one (I tried JEWELRY20, which has been floating around too, but it didn't work) otherwise I might've bought it which would have put me in serious risk of being kicked out to the dog house.


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

Are there any Deep Blue watches that aren't huge? I like their designs, but I have a small wrist



ChiefWahoo said:


> Apologies if this has been posted, but Deep Blue is doing the 40% sale again for the holiday season.
> 
> View attachment 6212353


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

JEWELRY20 and FIREPLACE works for the one on the rubber strap which brings it down to $512 including MI Tax. Very tempting but already bought 3 watches in the last week..


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Northlander said:


> JEWELRY20 and FIREPLACE works for the one on the rubber strap which brings it down to $512 including MI Tax. Very tempting but already bought 3 watches in the last week..


Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Satellite Wave GPS Watch - CC3005-00E


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

*Heads Up!!
*$59.99 for this Invicta Men's 18887 Aviator Analog Display Swiss Quartz Black Watch
The Average price for this watch is $90 more than that!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

It's confirmed. Ashford DOES increase prices before a sale.

I was keeping an eye on a Rado and it used to be $680something regularly, now it's $728 and under HOLIDAY DEALS.... Hurray!

@59yukon01
It's a real community in here, and we tend to talk... If you don't like it, you can register in a deals newsfeed and browse raw deals in peace.
This also goes to everyone who agrees with the please-no-side-talk group.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Ladies Frederique Constant Slim Line Moonphase QUARTZ in gemnation.com for $390 after 7% befrugal cash back.
Cheapest available online is $563
Deal expires in ~13hrs

*DEAL OF THE DAY LINK*


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> @59yukon01
> It's a real community in here, and we tend to talk... If you don't like it, you can register in a deals newsfeed and browse raw deals in peace.
> This also goes to everyone who agrees with the please-no-side-talk group.


We cover that like every two weeks since I've arrived here it seems.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Deep Blue's 40% off promo code, 'FORTY' is active again.


----------



## Ecko (Dec 14, 2009)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Deep Blue's 40% off promo code, 'FORTY' is active again.


I waited too long to order the DeepBlue Master 1000 orange bezel on Black Friday and they still don't have it in stock.

I knew I would regret not jumping on it, stupid,stupid,stupid. o|


----------



## ctt1760 (Oct 23, 2013)

Celebrate your good fortune and deals so far.
Here's something sweat; dark/white/etc also same price.

Amazon.com : Lindt LINDOR Milk Chocolate Truffles, 60 Count Box : Grocery & Gourmet Food

Lindt Lindor 60ct $11.10 @ Amazon.com


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Durkano said:


> Are there any Deep Blue watches that aren't huge? I like their designs, but I have a small wrist


Sea Quest is 42mm. That's the one I have been waiting on. Right now the only one available on their site is the black dial. I want red.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> @59yukon01
> It's a real community in here, and we tend to talk... If you don't like it, you can register in a deals newsfeed and browse raw deals in peace.
> This also goes to everyone who agrees with the please-no-side-talk group.


sorry for the tangent, but 59yukon01 (I would love his name to be 69yukon btw) is a great great guy. 
I "know" him from other internet places and I can assure he is not the obnoxious "let's stick to deals" guy. 
He was probably just trying to comment and put an end to the idiotic "OMGGGGG site XYZ was out of stock on their insane deal for Black Friday so now they owe me a discount, a BJ and an ounce of blow for the disservice!!!!!!!"


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

For those able to use the first-time buyer 20% off coupon code at Jet.com, the Bulova UHF military watch, model 96B229, is only $159.99. That's $40+ better than the next-best gray market sale prices.

I think this is a fantastic-looking, cushion-case, military style watch. And my experience with Bulovas is that they are very solid watches both within and without. If I didn't just get my Longines Heritage Military watch to fill just this type of role in my collection, I'd be all over this at that price.

https://jet.com/product/detail/fc43...4aac4JBlbqYW__BIZYeoXwhyi29OPV1VlUaAj2e8P8HAQ


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

ctt1760 said:


> Celebrate your good fortune and deals so far.
> Here's something sweat; dark/white/etc also same price.
> 
> Amazon.com : Lindt LINDOR Milk Chocolate Truffles, 60 Count Box : Grocery & Gourmet Food
> ...


Thanks man, I just got two packs at $22 for 120 sweet sweet Lindor!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seppia said:


> sorry for the tangent, but 59yukon01 (I would love his name to be 69yukon btw) is a great great guy.
> I "know" him from other internet places and I can assure he is not the obnoxious "let's stick to deals" guy.
> He was probably just trying to comment and put an end to the idiotic "OMGGGGG site XYZ was out of stock on their insane deal for Black Friday so now they owe me a discount, a BJ and an ounce of blow for the disservice!!!!!!!"


Thank you, and that was exactly how my comment was intended.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Durkano said:


> Are there any Deep Blue watches that aren't huge? I like their designs, but I have a small wrist


What is "small?" Mine is 7" and I wear DB comfortably. Quartz options aside check out the Sun Diver III line. Ignore that the spec says a 46mm case. Fits much smaller by virtue of its overall design. Love that line. And the same could be said of the new 1000M. Doesn't fit like the spec appears. Don't immediately equate the written spec with "huge" - that applies to any watch.










Thought I had a SDIII wrister handy but don't seem to.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's such a nice watch. Wish I had jumped on it too at that price.

Congrats !!


Northlander said:


> Arrived just half an hour ago. The Alpinist GMT is awesome! And what a great deal for $699 from Gemnation. I don't remember who posted about this deal but cheers to you and the other contributors with great deals in this thread.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> For those able to use the first-time buyer 20% off coupon code at Jet.com, the Bulova UHF military watch, model 96B229, is only $159.99. That's $40+ better than the next-best gray market sale prices.
> 
> I think this is a fantastic-looking, cushion-case, military style watch. And my experience with Bulovas is that they are very solid watches both within and without. If I didn't just get my Longines Heritage Military watch to fill just this type of role in my collection, I'd be all over this at that price.
> 
> ...


That IS hot!! What's the 20% off coupon?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> For those able to use the first-time buyer 20% off coupon code at Jet.com, the Bulova UHF military watch, model 96B229, is only $159.99. That's $40+ better than the next-best gray market sale prices.
> 
> I think this is a fantastic-looking, cushion-case, military style watch. And my experience with Bulovas is that they are very solid watches both within and without. If I didn't just get my Longines Heritage Military watch to fill just this type of role in my collection, I'd be all over this at that price.
> 
> ...


That IS hot!! What's the 20% off coupon?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> That IS hot!! What's the 20% off coupon?


20now


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

20NOW



Jeep99dad said:


> That IS hot!! What's the 20% off coupon?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you guys


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Im falling for this one. Wish I could still find it for 699$



Northlander said:


> I am single so I don't have the luxury of a CFO who keeps my budget in check. It really sucks because I just buy what I want which makes me a bit selfish. But I guess I just have to live with that and keep buying watches I don't really need..
> 
> But back to good deals... This was mentioned before but the Alpiner GMT with the bracelet for $899 on Jomadeals is still a good deal. Especially because the leather strap is not very good. If you want to source the metal bracelet seperately, it'll most likely cost you more than $200.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's such a nice watch. Wish I had jumped on it too at that price.


Yeah, you should have.. 










There is still time to get the jomadeal Alpiner on bracelet deal. It's difficult to say no to a face like this.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> It's confirmed. Ashford DOES increase prices before a sale.
> 
> I was keeping an eye on a Rado and it used to be $680something regularly, now it's $728 and under HOLIDAY DEALS.... Hurray!
> 
> ...


I think all the vendors do that. It just means you should research prices before making any major purchases, and not just for watches.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Northlander said:


> Yeah, you should have..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That really is a fantastic looking watch. $899....hmmmmmm

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Lightning Deal in 10 minutes - PRICE TBA.
> 
> *Glycine Incursore Automatic PVD Coated Stainless Steel Mens Strap Watch Black Dial Calendar 3874.99T*





valuewatchguy said:


> FyI $575
> 
> Doesn't seem like a great deal when they have other colors (different sellers) on amazon for less. Someone has the brown dial on bracelet for $595.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk





Totoro66 said:


> *Glycine Men's 3874-999-LB9B "Incursore" Stainless Steel Automatic Watch with Black Leather band $431 on Amazon*
> 
> _
> List Price:$1,900.00
> ...


Just to add to the post above. Amazon had the Gylcine Incursore Automatic for $575 as a Black Friday Lightning Deal, but now it can be had (with different hands) for $431 without a lightning "deal." So you can't trust a vendor to tell you that something is a "bargain" - you need to check yourself.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It just won't leave you alone! The Jomadeals deal of the day is ... The Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT. Black dial, on bracelet. $899
> 
> JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal
> 
> ...


Already up to $999. ....procrastination pays off again!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

​Momentum

*Momentum Watch Men's Silver Fox for $43 on Amazon*

_
List Price:$275.00
__
You Save:$231.66 (84%)

Arrives before Christmas.
_


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Amazon Warehouse Deal - Women's Mondaine for $63









Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Mondaine Women's A666.30324.16SBA Quartz Analog Watch

Like new - suitable for gift giving.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey Folks, consider posting pics/discussion of Black Friday/Cyber Monday here: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2631594

Great place to show appreciation for the great deals nice folks are posting!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Just a few minutes left on this Harding Jetstream Men's Automatic Watch for $129 on lightning deal
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WGQ5G28/

Based on what I can find out, looks like this might be a Japanese automatic.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Seiko Recraft Mens Brown Leather Strap Automatic Watch SNKN3 is $102.50 on Jet
https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Recra...Watch-SNKN37/e70ee0fcf5ab48839ff7c2208cf836c3

Try coupon 20NOW for 20% off.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Northlander said:


> Yeah, you should have..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any wrist shots? Thinking 44mm might be big for a 7 inch wrist?


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Glycine Combat Chronograph for $986 on Amazon after CYBERWK20 coupon










Order Summary
Items:$1,233.56Shipping & handling:$3.9920% Off Savings:-$246.71Free Shipping:-$3.99[HR][/HR]Total before tax:$986.85

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MUSHK4Y


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Yep...I hovered over it for a little bit...but...I also noticed that the pic shows the bracelet, but the description says it's the 'black leather' model.

Still hoping the ToM sale pops up again...

-Mark in St. Louis



valuewatchguy said:


> Already up to $999. ....procrastination pays off again!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> That IS hot!! What's the 20% off coupon?


The one I found that works: 'scarymommy2015'

(Don't ask me.)


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

If you are looking for a gift for the lady in your life this Amazon Deal of the Day is a great price on a Gevril.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FAMRSMQ?nodeID=6358543011&qid=1449291840&ref_=sr_1_2&refinements=p_89%3AGV2%20by%20Gevril&s=apparel&sr=1-2


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

If you are looking for a gift for the lady in your life this Amazon Deal of the Day is a great price on a Gevril.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...finements=p_89:GV2 by Gevril&s=apparel&sr=1-2


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Seiko Recraft Mens Brown Leather Strap Automatic Watch SNKN3 is $102.50 on Jet
> https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Recra...Watch-SNKN37/e70ee0fcf5ab48839ff7c2208cf836c3
> Try coupon 20NOW for 20% off.


I like this one. $80 with the coupon, not bad. If it wasn't because I got a new watch today, and I have two in the mail... I would be in so much trouble if I got a yet another one. I'll keep it in my list though...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh, brother ...

World of Watches has the Frederique Constant Men's Limited Edition Vintage Rally 'Peking to Paris' auto Chronographs, both the white dial and panda dial, on sale for $974.99 with coupon code 'HOLIDAYS125'

But a rebate site I'm not super familiar with called Giving Assistant is offering 15% cash back on WoW purchases. So log in through them and the price of the watch after rebate is *$828.74*. That's an amazing price for this watch -- over $331 less than the next-lowest price I could find.

Everything I'm finding on that Giving Assistant makes it appear a legit site. If you're feeling nervous about it, BeFrugal is offering 12% WoW rebates.

I am enamored with these Frederique Constant Peking-to-Paris chronos. Not sure how I can justify this big of a watch purchase so soon after my Black Friday carnage. Must stay strong!

Links to the watches via Wow -- but remember, if you want that big rebate, you have to go into their site via https://givingassistant.org

Men's Ltd Ed Vintage Rally Auto Chrono Brown Leather Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches

Men's Ltd Ed Vintage Rally Auto Chrono Black Leather Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

Want to give a shout out to whoever posted the Bulova Sea King deal from Kohls. Hard to beat for $150. 24mm lug width with reasonable lug length makes the strap options endless.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Oh, brother ...
> 
> World of Watches has the Frederique Constant Men's Limited Edition Vintage Rally 'Peking to Paris' auto Chronographs, both the white dial and panda dial, on sale for $974.99 with coupon code 'HOLIDAYS125'
> 
> ...


Damn, i was even looking for a deal on this one past week but couldnt find any. That panda is screaming my name! I just caved 2 days ago and ordered the Alpina RFW chronograph. Not sure which one i would prefer had i been given the choice. Ah well, no idea how these Alpina's stack up against this FC anyway...


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Pato_Lucas said:


> OMG, I need a link for this please!


They had the same model on the Ingersoll website for $189 with code CYBERCRAZY. Code may have expired but worth checking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Lightning deal: Casio Men's W-S220-8AVCF Grey Watch for $17


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

Maxy said:


> Any wrist shots? Thinking 44mm might be big for a 7 inch wrist?


Check out this thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-new-alpiner-4-gmt-2640897.html

From viewing some of the pics in there I've realized that this watch is too big for my 7 inch wrist.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

rhstranger2772 said:


> Want to give a shout out to whoever posted the Bulova Sea King deal from Kohls. Hard to beat for $150. 24mm lug width with reasonable lug length makes the strap options endless.
> View attachment 6215801


Would someone please post coupon code for the Bulova Sea King at Kohl's for $150. I've been unable to find. Thank you.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cel4145 said:


> Seiko Recraft Mens Brown Leather Strap Automatic Watch SNKN3 is $102.50 on Jet
> https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Recra...Watch-SNKN37/e70ee0fcf5ab48839ff7c2208cf836c3
> 
> Try coupon 20NOW for 20% off.


Thanks! I saw one of these in a store, and it looked really nice for that price. 20NOW wouldn't work for me, but promo code SAVE15NOW works for existing customers.

FYI, I received my Tissot from Jet from Certified Watch Store. It may have been a display since some of the plastic was missing, but it was still new with all the tags and manuals.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

JEWELRY20 & FIREPLACE



tsteph12 said:


> Would someone please post coupon code for the Bulova Sea King at Kohl's for $150. I've been unable to find. Thank you.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

mannal said:


> JEWELRY20 & FIREPLACE


Thank you.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Heads Up: 2 lightning deals on amazon/
1. Armitron Men's 20/4989BLSV Automatic Blue Skeleton Dial Silver-Tone Bracelet Watch for $40 instead of $80







2. Lucien Piccard Men's LP-40005-014-OA Olympus Analog Display Quartz Black Watch for $50 instead of $70


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

World of Watches has some great deals on pre-owned Zenith watches after you add a 10% off coupon and cashback.

Zenith Elite on a bracelet for $1300 net. 37mm is a bit small, but I'd still wear it.
Women's Elite Auto SS White Dial | World of Watches


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Second Bulova on the way. Went with the Sea King this time. Thanks again for the heads-up!



cel4145 said:


> Kohls promo code combo madness. 25% off with "FIREPLACE" and then 20% off watches and jewelry with "JEWELRY20."


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Seiko Recraft Mens Brown Leather Strap Automatic Watch SNKN3 is $102.50 on Jet
> https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Recra...Watch-SNKN37/e70ee0fcf5ab48839ff7c2208cf836c3
> 
> Try coupon 20NOW for 20% off.


I have this watch and love it.

The band is thick piece of leather and has taken a bit of time to break in. For whatever reason it has a tendency to drift around my wrist, but the whole look of the watch makes twisting it back every once and a while worth it.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

ninzeo said:


> Ah well, no idea how these Alpina's stack up against this FC anyway...


It's the same company


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Thanks! I saw one of these in a store, and it looked really nice for that price. 20NOW wouldn't work for me, but promo code SAVE15NOW works for existing customers.
> 
> FYI, I received my Tissot from Jet from Certified Watch Store. It may have been a display since some of the plastic was missing, but it was still new with all the tags and manuals.


SAVE15NOW - Says it's only good on first purchase


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> World of Watches has some great deals on pre-owned Zenith watches after you add a 10% off coupon and cashback.
> 
> Zenith Elite on a bracelet for $1300 net. 37mm is a bit small, but I'd still wear it.
> Women's Elite Auto SS White Dial | World of Watches


Basically anything under 38mm is now sold as a woman's watch, except the odd Seiko 5, but I would not hesitate to wear a watch as small as 33mm as long as it has a classic style.


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

This might be helpful for one time use coupons. 

If you have a gmail email address, both @googlemail.com and @gmail.com works, so you can sign up twice using the same email address.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

soulbazz said:


> This might be helpful for one time use coupons.
> 
> If you have a gmail email address, both @googlemail.com and @gmail.com works, so you can sign up twice using the same email address.


Jet tracks by cc number, so you need to use a different card as well


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Maxy said:


> Any wrist shots? Thinking 44mm might be big for a 7 inch wrist?


Check out this recent thread with Alpiner GMT pictures and feedback, including some wrist shots. https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-new-alpiner-4-gmt-2640897.html


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

Ha, ordered Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT AL-550S5AQ6 with strap, got more expensive AL-860S5AQ6B chrono on bracelet.

Told Gemnation, hate to think someone else got less expensive watch or someone got into trouble.... may be they might let me keep it please Mr Santa?


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Definitely don't think I'd have been as honest on that type of mistake. If a guy got a cheaper one then he can fix that based on his order on the other end. And the wrong one to you could have been a packaging mistake as much as a Gemnation mistake so I doubt anyone would get in too much trouble anywhere along the way. Yup, I think I'd have laid low. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeh, I know.. did cross my mind, I sorta prefer a GMT complication over a chrono (like I ever use a chrono much ). Was going to see how far the Alpiner would get me to a yummy yum yum yum Nomos Metro

They'd have to arrange collection and be real nice to me on account I squealed with surprise and suffered the mental anguish of figuring it all out


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Yeknodathon said:


> Ha, ordered Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT AL-550S5AQ6 with strap, got more expensive AL-860S5AQ6B chrono on bracelet.
> 
> Told Gemnation, hate to think someone else got less expensive watch or someone got into trouble.... may be they might let me keep it please Mr Santa?


Thank you for your integrity!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

The Alpiner chrono is more expensive but that doesn't mean it is better for everyone. I like the GMT better because it has a regular moving seconds hand, GMT complication and a date. I would have bought the GMT ove the Chrono even if the GMT would have been more expensive.

As the GMT 4 on strap is out of stock, you may not be able to even get a replacement from Gemnation.


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

.... and besides, interesting to see how Gemnation deal with this. Guess thread is as much about value-add customer service as well as supply of physical product. Muahhuhuhuhuhuhauaguauauhaha this isnt sold out, GMT on bracelet....

Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT Mens Watch
Model AL-550S5AQ6B


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

The discounts in effect are 25% from Macy's, and 20% from Citizen. The discounts, applied concurrently, take the $1195 retail price down to $717; the subtract an additional $100 if you sign up for a credit card; not so bad. Of course, these discounts apply to all Citizen watches at the store. Still thinking about getting the 9184, but I recently pre-ordered a Bernhardt Globemaster, such a fun obsession!


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

nello said:


> That is beautiful. I am glad they did not do that crazy shaped date window. What is the citizen discount? I understand the credit card one. Please elaborate?
> 
> The discounts in effect are 25% from Macy's, and 20% from Citizen. The discounts, applied concurrently, take the $1195 retail price down to $717; the subtract an additional $100 if you sign up for a credit card; not so bad. Of course, these discounts apply to all Citizen watches at the store. Still thinking about getting the 9184, but I recently pre-ordered a Bernhardt Globemaster, such a fun obsession!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I really like the looks of this Citizen Eco-Drive, model AO9003-08E, on sale at Jomashop. The only coupon code I could find that worked with it was an additional $5 off, 'EMAIL5,' which takes it down to $124. That appears to be $32 less than the next-closest site.

Reminds me of a Baume & Mercier Capeland. I'm not sure why I presently don't have any watches in rose gold, because I think it looks good.









Citizen Eco Drive Black Dial Brown Leather Rose Gold-tone Men's Watch AO9003-08E - Eco-Drive - Citizen - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## JRDrew0309 (Feb 26, 2014)

Kohls has a couple stackable coupons out that brings for the G-Shock GWM5610-1 down to $58 shipped. I'm sure they could be combined for big savings on other watches as well.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

JOEYBONES said:


> SAVE15NOW - Says it's only good on first purchase


All I know is that 20NOW didn't work with my existing account but SAVE15NOW worked. Made the Seiko Recraft $87.50 shipped.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

RyanD said:


> All I know is that 20NOW didn't work with my existing account but SAVE15NOW worked. Made the Seiko Recraft $87.50 shipped.


It's out of stock now...


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Not sure if Long Island Watch's Cyber Monday sale is just an extension of the Black Friday sale models, but here's the lineup:
> 
> Black Friday Sale Watches - Free Shipping | Island Watch
> 
> ...


You seriously should have gotten this... I got mine today! For the price, it is a hell of a nice watch.

It is, without a doubt, the nicest Orient I own (this is my fifth)

The fit and finish is superb. It has a nice heft to it despite it's size (42.7mmm right at the bottom end of my range) and even though it is a display back, at 11mm, it is among the thinnest Autos I own.

The only downside is the typical cheap feeling deployant.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

DSlocum said:


> You seriously should have gotten this... I got mine today! For the price, it is a hell of a nice watch.
> 
> It is, without a doubt, the nicest Orient I own (this is my fifth)
> 
> ...


That is sharp! I was really smitten with that white-dialed one that wasn't on sale. I'm going to have to keep my eye out for it.


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

Just received my Revue Thommen slimline hand wound from Gemnation. Took off the bracelet immediately and put it on a brown alligator strap. I like it so much that I ordered a black one right away. 39mm case, 8mm thin.

$315 (minus the 7% rebate from BeFrugal) seems like an awesome deal to me for a high quality, hand-wound Swiss watch. A "poor-man's Master Control" if you will.

Get them while they last.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Jean Richard still on sale at Ashford

I like this one $768









<if you're smart enough to check if there's a referral code then you're smart enough to remove :think:>


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

I finally caved and bought the Bulova Sea King from Kohl's. Went for the PVD/bracelet model- about $190 plus state sales tax.

Just a heads-up for anyone else who has been eyeing something to use the 40% discount (FIREPLACE + JEWELRY20) on: FIREPLACE ends tomorrow. Not sure about the other code.

The Sea Kings are WAY below the next best prices, which, AFAIK, are about $400.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

phuchmileif said:


> I finally caved and bought the Bulova Sea King from Kohl's. Went for the PVD/bracelet model- about $190 plus state sales tax.
> 
> Just a heads-up for anyone else who has been eyeing something to use the 40% discount (FIREPLACE + JEWELRY20) on: FIREPLACE ends tomorrow. Not sure about the other code.
> 
> The Sea Kings are WAY below the next best prices, which, AFAIK, are about $400.


Nice looking watch! Citizen has owned Bulova for some time now and it seems they share some of their better, 'mutual' design elements on this model. I don't like how some Bulova's, while being nice looking watches, have what look like movable bezels, but are in fact 'stylized', with fixed and stationary bezels.

But this Bulova has a handsome working unidirectional bezel. It's a well built, very accurate watch and shares with parent company Citizen, some of the best, longest and most customer friendly customer service 'after the sale'. I think Bulova watches are all too often unfairly under rated. Smart choice!


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Ashford is running specials every 4 hours. There was a cool Bell & Ross and nice Edox Chrono in the first go round.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Mine arrived today from Gemnation, leather strap. Very pleased with the accuracy, on my desktop it running about +3-4spd, just like I like it.

A couple of things I wasn't aware of, it has a screw down crown, very nice feature, and it's a 45mm, not a 44mm, (measured with caliper). Wears fine for me but would have like it smaller although a mm either way... Glad to finally have a "Jumping Hour" GMT, didn't like those Explorers and Seamasters anyway...

I think this will go on a Hirsch Performance if I can't find a bracelet, and then go explore the world...

These are a modified ETA movement, correct?

thanks,

Rob



rhstranger2772 said:


> My Alpina Chronograph 4 arrived today from Gemnation. It is still available for $1025.00
> 
> Alpina Alpiner 4 Mens Watch Model: AL-860S5AQ6B
> 
> ...


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> These are a modified ETA movement, correct?


As I know it uses a modified SW movement.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> Ashford is running specials every 4 hours. There was a cool Bell & Ross and nice Edox Chrono in the first go round.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


I've been watching these for two days. Until now, they've alternated the same lackluster deals every 4 hours. Looks like today they've stepped up a bit. I'm really interested to see what happens with that Zenith Elite in a couple of hours.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

Can't afford it one bit, but I purchased the victorinox dm500 auto from ashford. Placed the order on Thursday, and haven't heard anything from them since...
Let's see if anything happens on Monday. $350 was too good for a brand that still makes great tools/knives. 

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I've been watching these for two days. Until now, they've alternated the same lackluster deals every 4 hours. Looks like today they've stepped up a bit. I'm really interested to see what happens with that Zenith Elite in a couple of hours.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


Meh, $2900 isn't the deal I was hoping for.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Avallon (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the Edox that will be on 'special offer' has had a price increase since yesterday..


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Lowest price since August on Victorinox Men's 249088 Original Analog Display Swiss Quartz Black Watch
Currently goes for $126


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

That's nice!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Laco 36mm Automatic Watches for $261 on Amazon after HOLLYJOLLY coupon.


*Laco 1925 - 861798 - Montre Femme - Automatique - Analogique - Bracelet Cuir Marron*
_25% off with code HOLLYJOLLY_
__
_*Laco / 1925 Women's 861802 Laco 1925 Navy Classic Analog Watch*_


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh, and if you want a bigger Laco, you can get the Augsberg for $237 (Like New)
Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Laco / 1925 Men's 861688 Laco 1925 Pilot Classic Analog Watch


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> Laco 36mm Automatic Watches for $261 on Amazon after HOLLYJOLLY coupon.
> 
> 
> *Laco 1925 - 861798 - Montre Femme - Automatique - Analogique - Bracelet Cuir Marron*
> ...


Nice!
If only that black dial had a date window.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> Nice!
> If only that black dial had a date window.


The Augsberg is sold out now, FYI. I didn't buy it though, so someone got a great deal.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Hamilton Aviation Pilot GMT auto #H76755135 for *$529 *in Ashford, after applying coupon *SDWEEKEND*
Next cheapest price online is $810

Can't find good non-studio photos of this model, perhaps it's a new model???

*LINK HERE*


----------



## cba191 (May 3, 2014)

The Davidoff for $413 is tempting me, but I'm just not sure. It does have a 2895-2 movement, but I can't decide. I should have spent my money on the Alpina for $499 and wouldn't have this problem now.

Davidoff Very Zino 20376 Men's Watch


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> Oh, and if you want a bigger Laco, you can get the Augsberg for $237 (Like New)
> Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Laco / 1925 Men's 861688 Laco 1925 Pilot Classic Analog Watch


I wish they had these bargains when I was looking for an inexpensive flieger, this one was one of my choices but I wanted to spend less than $350 (back then) so I got Aristo instead.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cba191 said:


> The Davidoff for $413 is tempting me, but I'm just not sure. It does have a 2895-2 movement, but I can't decide. I should have spent my money on the Alpina for $499 and wouldn't have this problem now.
> 
> Davidoff Very Zino 20376 Men's Watch


It's better looking and less expensive than equivalent Tissots and Hamiltons with the same movement. I say go for it. Don't forget to add cashback.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Let me throw out another way to use the "HOLLYJOLLY" 25%OFF discount code on Amazon....

Hadley-Roma deployment clasps...This code gets them down around $25-$27/ea. Good deal for a quality clasp. I'll probably pick up 2 at that price.


----------



## trekx (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks for posting it Totoro! It'll be my first Flieger, looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Let me throw out another way to use the "HOLLYJOLLY" 25%OFF discount code on Amazon....
> 
> Hadley-Roma deployment clasps...This code gets them down around $25-$27/ea. Good deal for a quality clasp. I'll probably pick up 2 at that price.
> 
> View attachment 6234921


I don't know about the quality on this one but it looks exactly the same as the $3 clasp I ordered on Al .........s.


----------



## Blake Townsend (Jan 13, 2014)

Dan83bz said:


> Timex is running an "extra 15%" off on all their items on eBay.
> Extra 15% off from timex.


Thanks for this. For those annoyed by retailers who increase prices before sales, Timex's eBay store actually lowered the price on a few models. I'd had my eye on the T5H941 20th Anniversary Ironman Triathlon reissue, which hovered around $21-$22 new, not a bad price. When I checked the 15% off link, it was listed at $18.99, so I assumed that was the final discounted price. When I added it to my cart, an _additional 15%_ was deducted. With free shipping the final price was *$16.14*, a couple dollars less than these go for used. Great price, brand new from Timex's official eBay store for a vintage digital. I realize $5.00 in either direction isn't a big deal, but it makes the watch that much sweeter.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

For all those who picked up one of the Alpina Alpiner 4's (GMT, Chrono) on leather and are interested in adding a steel bracelet pop over to the Alpina GMT thread as there as been some discussion on seeking out a group discount...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-new-alpiner-4-gmt-2640897.html

Don't comment about it here. Go to the linked thread.


----------



## GreazyThumbs (Dec 3, 2009)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Let me throw out another way to use the "HOLLYJOLLY" 25%OFF discount code on Amazon....
> 
> Hadley-Roma deployment clasps...This code gets them down around $25-$27/ea. Good deal for a quality clasp. I'll probably pick up 2 at that price.
> 
> View attachment 6234921


Are these as good / better /worse than the RHD deployants?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Meh, $2900 isn't the deal I was hoping for.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


I missed the last round, but the Breitling Chrono coming up at midnight has me excited. If it's a steep discount I may break.

This Edox Geoscope just started a few minutes ago. $999 seems like a good price. 
http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/07002-3-C1.pid?changePriceList=true

Some other decent models up right now as well.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

GreazyThumbs said:


> Are these as good / better /worse than the RHD deployants?
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


I got the polished 18mm version and it's a well made and sturdy clasp. I can't see it failing in the next 10 years to be frank. [Got it for 28$ via an old 25% off coupon].
It's heavier than my other two butterfly clasps and I'm currently wearing it on a thick 22mm leather strap.
Make sure you pick the finish wisely. Sometimes my polished clasp adds a little too much bling on certain watches.

Edit: I think the only available version on sale is the polished one.


----------



## nachig (Oct 12, 2013)

What do you think of this amazon deal?
Glycine Combat Automatic Chronograph for $789. 
Amazon has reduced the price of this watch two times in the last 24 hours. 
I haven't pulled the trigger because I haven't found a decent "Real Life" photo of the watch on internet. I saw some pics of the same watch with the cream dial and I don't know...
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

nachig said:


> What do you think of this amazon deal?
> Glycine Combat Automatic Chronograph for $789.
> Amazon has reduced the price of this watch two times in the last 24 hours.
> I haven't pulled the trigger because I haven't found a decent "Real Life" photo of the watch on internet. I saw some pics of the same watch with the cream dial and I don't know...
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


Lowest price ever for Amazon. Glycine Unisex 3924-10AT-TB2 "Combat" Stainless Steel Automatic Watch with Green Nylon Band (B00MUSHK44) | Amazon price tracker / tracking, Amazon price history charts, Amazon price watches, Amazon price drop alerts | camelcamelcamel.com

not sure of anywhere else though.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

FWIW, The website Klepsoo.com sold Combat subs for under $600 for a brief period earlier in 2015. Have not seen anything near that low since. 

They were the 3-hand version, not the chrono.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Earnshaw ETA 7750 Automatic watch for $477 on Warehouse Deals








http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00KDGFGGE/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

nachig said:


> What do you think of this amazon deal?
> Glycine Combat Automatic Chronograph for $789.
> Amazon has reduced the price of this watch two times in the last 24 hours.
> I haven't pulled the trigger because I haven't found a decent "Real Life" photo of the watch on internet. I saw some pics of the same watch with the cream dial and I don't know...
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


The video on Amazon is "real life" for whatever that's worth. Also this:
Katsuboya | Rakuten Global Market: GLYCINECombat automatic watch made in Switzerland / 10 pressure waterproof / glycine and regular agency products

And this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Com...0-Stainless-steel-3924-10AT-TB2-/361253598036


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Another good deal at World of Watches using the 15% back rebate from givingassistant.org.
Maurice Lacroix titanium automatic chronograph, model *MLACROIX-PT6188-TT031-330* is $909.99 with coupon code 'HOLIDAY80'

The giving assistant rebate takes it to $773.50.

That's $220+ better than another seller, and about half the price of what it goes for most places.

Men's Automatic Chronograph Black Rubber and Dial | World of Watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Another good deal at World of Watches using the 15% back rebate from givingassistant.org.
> Maurice Lacroix titanium automatic chronograph, model *MLACROIX-PT6188-TT031-330* is $909.99 with coupon code 'HOLIDAY80'


Code RMN10 still takes 10% off, or $99 in this case.

Has anyone use Giving Assistant successfully?


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

nachig said:


> What do you think of this amazon deal?
> Glycine Combat Automatic Chronograph for $789.
> Amazon has reduced the price of this watch two times in the last 24 hours.
> I haven't pulled the trigger because I haven't found a decent "Real Life" photo of the watch on internet. I saw some pics of the same watch with the cream dial and I don't know...
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


If I didn't already have a similar Glycine sitting in the watch box, I'd be popping on that one. I absolutely love my Glycine. It is probably the most bang for the buck of any watch I own. Great fit and finish. Their understated style means they get a lot of wrist time too.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Code RMN10 still takes 10% off, or $99 in this case.
> 
> Has anyone use Giving Assistant successfully?


RMN10 doesn't seem to work


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Code RMN10 still takes 10% off, or $99 in this case.
> 
> Has anyone use Giving Assistant successfully?


Never mind above comment :-(

Sorry


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

nachig said:


> What do you think of this amazon deal?
> Glycine Combat Automatic Chronograph for $789.
> Amazon has reduced the price of this watch two times in the last 24 hours.
> I haven't pulled the trigger because I haven't found a decent "Real Life" photo of the watch on internet. I saw some pics of the same watch with the cream dial and I don't know...
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


That's a GREAT price, this is a chrono and new model for Glycine I think, less than $1000 is a bargain.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

nachig said:


> What do you think of this amazon deal?
> Glycine Combat Automatic Chronograph for $789.
> Amazon has reduced the price of this watch two times in the last 24 hours.
> I haven't pulled the trigger because I haven't found a decent "Real Life" photo of the watch on internet. I saw some pics of the same watch with the cream dial and I don't know...
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


Wow, I just clicked on the link. That is beautiful. Only 3 left so if you want it jump on it now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Nice lightning deal on an Edox day date at $399. The last thing I need is another black dress watch though.

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/83010-3N-NIN.pid?changePriceList=true










Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

I'm having a tough time saying no to this one. Jean Richard Aeroscope Chronograph for $882. The modular case design is cool. Titanium is a material that I don't own. And if I'm correct, this is Jean Richard's only in house caliber.

JeanRichard Aeroscope 60650-21G211-HDEA Men's Watch


----------



## Blake Townsend (Jan 13, 2014)

Bell & Ross BR01 Airspeed New for $1,960 on eBay Daily Deals, usually goes for a couple hundred more used and this is a limited edition.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I'm having a tough time saying no to this one. Jean Richard Aeroscope Chronograph for $882. The modular case design is cool. Titanium is a material that I don't own. And if I'm correct, this is Jean Richard's only in house caliber.
> 
> JeanRichard Aeroscope 60650-21G211-HDEA Men's Watch


Negative on the "in house movement".

It's a Sellita base movement, with Dubois Depraz chronograph movement on top.

If I'm not mistaken it's the same movement combination used in one of the many versions of Tag Heuer Monaco (Calibre 12 if memory serves me right).

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Blake Townsend said:


> Bell & Ross BR01 Airspeed New for $1,960 on eBay Daily Deals, usually goes for a couple hundred more used and this is a limited edition.
> 
> View attachment 6239058


Currently $1862 at Ashford. I think it was actually cheaper yesterday when it was one of their Lightning Deals.

Bell and Ross Aviation BR01-AIRSPEED Men's Limited Edition Watch


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

sanriopurin said:


> Negative on the "in house movement".
> 
> It's a Sellita base movement, with Dubois Depraz chronograph movement on top.
> 
> ...


Yep, you're right. The JR1000 is their in-house movement. I think I'll stay strong and keep that money for a Nomos.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Eterna 1935 on Lightning Deal for $355. That is $45 cheaper than I paid last month from Gemnation.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Never, never, never keep looking up prices on watches you've already bought.  That just brings on buyers remorse if you find it cheaper elsewhere.



Totoro66 said:


> Eterna 1935 on Lightning Deal for $355. That is $45 cheaper than I paid last month from Gemnation.


----------



## callejeros (Apr 4, 2011)

Totoro66 said:


> Eterna 1935 on Lightning Deal for $355. That is $45 cheaper than I paid last month from Gemnation.


Link please?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> Eterna 1935 on Lightning Deal for $355. That is $45 cheaper than I paid last month from Gemnation.


At least you didn't have to pay sales tax. If my cashback comes through, the total cost will be about the same.

I changed out the strap on mine immediately. The original strap was going to result in a dropped watch.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> At least you didn't have to pay sales tax. If my cashback comes through, the total cost will be about the same.
> 
> I changed out the strap on mine immediately. The original strap was going to result in a dropped watch.


Actually, because it is a third party seller, there is no tax AND I have a credit card that gives me 5% back on Amazon purchases. So the difference for me is closer to $70. But no buyers remorse. I was just browsing the lightning deals and it came up.

As for the link, I assumed that everyone knows how to find Amazon Lightning deals by now since the link is on the Amazon home page.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Blake Townsend said:


> Thanks for this. For those annoyed by retailers who increase prices before sales, Timex's eBay store actually lowered the price on a few models. I'd had my eye on the T5H941 20th Anniversary Ironman Triathlon reissue, which hovered around $21-$22 new, not a bad price. When I checked the 15% off link, it was listed at $18.99, so I assumed that was the final discounted price. When I added it to my cart, an _additional 15%_ was deducted. With free shipping the final price was *$16.14*, a couple dollars less than these go for used. Great price, brand new from Timex's official eBay store for a vintage digital. I realize $5.00 in either direction isn't a big deal, but it makes the watch that much sweeter.
> 
> View attachment 6235113


This was my first watch, I still have it! Just picked up two more from this sale, can't go wrong for that price. Maybe it will by my 3 year old's first watch too.... that would be pretty cool


----------



## Emil Kraeplin (Nov 28, 2013)

Amazon has certain style of Hadley Roma shell cordovan straps for $39.99 with Amazon prime shipping. The straps are between 16&20 mm. Many are $69.99, but some of $39.99. Sorry for no link, just search for Hadley Roma cordovan at Amazon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Yep, you're right. The JR1000 is their in-house movement. I think I'll stay strong and keep that money for a Nomos.


It's still an amazing deal for that Swiss made known brand Ti auto chrono.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Blake Townsend (Jan 13, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Currently $1862 at Ashford. I think it was actually cheaper yesterday when it was one of their Lightning Deals.
> 
> Bell and Ross Aviation BR01-AIRSPEED Men's Limited Edition Watch


Even better..

Sent from my SM-G920T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Blake Townsend said:


> Bell & Ross BR01 Airspeed New for $1,960 on eBay Daily Deals, usually goes for a couple hundred more used and this is a limited edition.
> 
> View attachment 6239058


They had this for hundreds less than that on Ashford's daily deals last night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Heads up: nice casio wathes deals on amazon lightning deal
Casio Men's W-S220-8AVCF Grey Watch (B00OLG7LQK) for only $17







Casio Men's PAG240-1BCR Pathfinder Triple-Sensor Stainless Steel Watch with Resin Band for $100


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

iuserman said:


> Heads up: nice casio wathes deals on amazon lightning deal
> Casio Men's W-S220-8AVCF Grey Watch (B00OLG7LQK) for only $17
> View attachment 6241041
> 
> ...


Just to note that these are not lightning deals but Amazon specials. So price should be good at least throughout today, if not longer.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> Eterna 1935 on Lightning Deal for $355. That is $45 cheaper than I paid last month from Gemnation.


Got a link or at least a store name? I can't find it anywhere.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Got a link or at least a store name? I can't find it anywhere.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


Lightning deal has ended

http://www.amazon.com/Eterna-Eterna-Matic-Leather-Automatic-8491-41-41-1117D/dp/B015RVGTYW


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Got a link or at least a store name? I can't find it anywhere.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


nevermind-- thanks taike & totoroo


----------



## mcvaaahhh (Dec 22, 2013)

Not sure how good of a watch this is, but JomaDeals is running:*Komono Winston Brogue Charcoal Mens Watch W2014*

JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day

Thought it was pretty slick looking for $45.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Lucien Piccard Men's LP-10154-02S Sorrento Stainless Steel Watch with Leather Band (B013JXGCX8) for $45


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> nevermind-- thanks taike & totoroo


I couldn't find it either, and I literally looked seconds after he posted.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I couldn't find it either, and I literally looked seconds after he posted.
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


Lol, me too! I looked up "eterna 1935" right after totoro's post and didn't find anything discounted.. Then I thought maybe the lightening deal price only appears inside the product page, and just forgot about it.. I wasn't too interested in this watch tbh.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Lol, me too! I looked up "eterna 1935" right after totoro's post and didn't find anything discounted.. Then I thought maybe the lightening deal price only appears inside the product page, and just forgot about it.. I wasn't too interested in this watch tbh.


Initially, I was very interested. From his picture, I thought it was a model with a blue dial. After the link got posted, I realized that it was a black dial and a woman's model. At that point, I wasn't so interested. At that price though, I probably would have snagged it for MrsDonkeys and stuck it back for a rainy day.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Initially, I was very interested. From his picture, I thought it was a model with a blue dial. After the link got posted, I realized that it was a black dial and a woman's model. At that point, I wasn't so interested. At that price though, I probably would have snagged it for MrsDonkeys and stuck it back for a rainy day.


"Women's" is irrelevant unless the watch has some strange design. There are some great deals on normal sized watches labeled as women's models. This Eterna is the same size as a normal men's JLC Reverso at 1/10th of the price. The Zenith Elite I posted earlier is another great example.

BTW, I just received my first payment transfer from BeFrugal. The big one is due in another month.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> "Women's" is irrelevant unless the watch has some strange design. There are some great deals on normal sized watches labeled as women's models. This Eterna is the same size as a normal men's JLC Reverso at 1/10th of the price. The Zenith Elite I posted earlier is another great example.
> 
> BTW, I just received my first payment transfer from BeFrugal. The big one is due in another month.


I think the mens and womens models are identical. Usually you see the one with the white band sold as womens and the black band as mens.


----------



## cerialphreak (May 31, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> I have a credit card that gives me 5% back on Amazon purchases.


What institution offers this fabled credit card? Like 80% of all my purchases go through amazon and I'm not getting anywhere near 5% back.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Cash back varies:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007URFTYI...vptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_731u5e4f8r_e



cerialphreak said:


> What institution offers this fabled credit card? Like 80% of all my purchases go through amazon and I'm not getting anywhere near 5% back.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

This isn't to initiate any buyer's remorse, but for those who were on the fence regarding the Alpina Alpiner 4 chronographs at Gemnation, well....they just dropped their prices even more (but GMT models are still sold out).


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

dumberdrummer said:


> This isn't to initiate any buyer's remorse, but for those who were on the fence regarding the Alpina Alpiner 4 chronographs at Gemnation, well....they just dropped their prices even more (but GMT models are still sold out).


Well, to me it seems they went right back up to $3500


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> This isn't to initiate any buyer's remorse, but for those who were on the fence regarding the Alpina Alpiner 4 chronographs at Gemnation, well....they just dropped their prices even more (but GMT models are still sold out).


Dropped it to what? Shows a much higher price for me.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I saw the lower prices for Gemnation 5 minutes ago but not anymore. The Alpina chrono with white and black face were $875 on leather and the white dial on bracelet was $911. Looks like they are updating prices so maybe those good deals will come back. Right now, these Alpinas show full retail price which they never do when they have them in stock.


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

I can confirm that the Alpina 4 chronos on Gemnation did indeed drop to under $878 for the leather and $911 for the bracelet but it does seem they've gone back up again.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

They also seem to have the gmt back in stock which I guess is irrelevant since the price is over 2k at the moment.


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

cerialphreak said:


> What institution offers this fabled credit card? Like 80% of all my purchases go through amazon and I'm not getting anywhere near 5% back.


Discover is offering 5% cash back on Amazon purchases up to $1500 total through the end of the year.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Sorry to dump in the bargains thread but probably most present place. Pretty cool to see the Alpina Alpiner 4 included in this list of ten chronos. Food for thought if further bargains come up for this timepiece.

http://www.watchtime.com/blog/watch-insiders-top-10-best-value-chronographs/


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Not "in stock" but rather "available". There is a difference, in that Gemnation defines "Available" as "SHIPS FREE in 7 business days. Order today for expected shipment on Thursday, December 17."

In-stock items they define as "SHIPS FREE NOW. Order now and your item is expected to ship on Tuesday, December 8."

I'm not implying anything by sharing this; just sayin', that's all



danktrees said:


> They also seem to have the gmt back in stock which I guess is irrelevant since the price is over 2k at the moment.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

anyone try submitting an offer on gemnation based on the sale price last week. i'm tempted to try but if they accept then i'd have to buy it and i dunno if i have enough money for it yet.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Sussa said:


> Discover is offering 5% cash back on Amazon purchases up to $1500 total through the end of the year.


October through December, and the same thing July through September with another $1500. They've done Amazon before, but not for six months straight. Supposedly Discover now works interchangeably with Union Pay in China _if the merchant accepts credit cards_ (which is the catch of course). If they're going that route, they should try 5% back on Parnis watches.


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

danktrees said:


> anyone try submitting an offer on gemnation based on the sale price last week. i'm tempted to try but if they accept then i'd have to buy it and i dunno if i have enough money for it yet.


Yes, and declined this morning. Worth a shot but alas, no


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Regarding the Alpina owners:

Please help me out here guys. I just received the race for water chrono today. Not at all happy with the sweep of my central chrono hand. It seems to stutter an awful lot. Never experienced a stutter this bad on either my 7750's, chinese 8850 clones or handwound seagull st19s and pj 3133s

Please see enclosed video. Elapsed seconds from 0-20/25 seem fine and smooth. From 25-50 it stutters damn much. Is this normal for the Alpina AL-860 movement? Is the sellita SW-500 known for this? Should i accept this? Imo this is unacceptable for a new chrono costing this much. Worst thing is i live in The Netherlands and shipping it back is a crime both practically and financially (double tax and import fees). Is this an easy fix for a watchmaker? I could consider bringing it in to a local watchmaker.

Please advise. Or am i seeing ghosts?!


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

ninzeo said:


> Regarding the Alpina owners:
> 
> Please help me out here guys. I just received the race for water chrono today. Not at all happy with the sweep of my central chrono hand. It seems to stutter an awful lot. Never experienced a stutter this bad on either my 7750's, chinese 8850 clones or handwound seagull st19s and pj 3133s
> 
> ...


I suggest a discussion in the alpina thread in affordables. Thought I saw one. Is the watch wound a good bit?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Zenith El Primero 38mm for $4749 on Jomashop. Great dela

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

This is an interesting watch. If I hadn't bought the Alpiner last week, this one would be hard to resist.

The bezel may look a bit busy at first but it goes with the sailing theme and functionality. $629 after the $100 coupon code on their site.

Alpina Adventure Extreme Sailing Black Dial Black Rubber Strap AL525LB4V6 - Adventure - Alpina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

ninzeo said:


> Regarding the Alpina owners:
> 
> Please help me out here guys. I just received the race for water chrono today. Not at all happy with the sweep of my central chrono hand. It seems to stutter an awful lot. Never experienced a stutter this bad on either my 7750's, chinese 8850 clones or handwound seagull st19s and pj 3133s
> 
> ...


I haven't owned an mechanical chrono before but this sure doesn't look like a Swiss watch sweeping at all... Hell, even my 7 bucks 1988 Indian vintage sweeps smother than that.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

ninzeo said:


> Regarding the Alpina owners:
> 
> Please help me out here guys. I just received the race for water chrono today. Not at all happy with the sweep of my central chrono hand. It seems to stutter an awful lot. Never experienced a stutter this bad on either my 7750's, chinese 8850 clones or handwound seagull st19s and pj 3133s
> 
> ...


I don't think you should worry really, there's been posts about this before, lower priced watches with 7750 DO experience this a lot, not unusual, and as much as I like Alpna ( I have the non-chrono version of this model), I put them in that lower-priced pool too.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

ninzeo said:


> Regarding the Alpina owners:
> 
> Please help me out here guys. I just received the race for water chrono today. Not at all happy with the sweep of my central chrono hand. It seems to stutter an awful lot. Never experienced a stutter this bad on either my 7750's, chinese 8850 clones or handwound seagull st19s and pj 3133s
> 
> ...


Man... I feel for you. I'm also based outside the US, and every now and then I get a 'less than perfect' watch.

My advice: take it to a reputable local watchmaker and get a quote for a service. You may end up paying more (or close to) the costs of shipping it back and forth plus the taxes and what not... but at least you will have the extra peace of mind that your watch has been serviced and should run flawlessly for the next few years.

PS: yes that central chrono does stutter a lot. I don't have a comparable Sellita movement as a basis for comparison though...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It doesn't seem too bad on the video. Does it do the same thing on the wrist or could it be that it is sitting on it's side?
Is it fully wound ?



ninzeo said:


> Regarding the Alpina owners:
> 
> Please help me out here guys. I just received the race for water chrono today. Not at all happy with the sweep of my central chrono hand. It seems to stutter an awful lot. Never experienced a stutter this bad on either my 7750's, chinese 8850 clones or handwound seagull st19s and pj 3133s
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It doesn't seem too bad on the video. Does it do the same thing on the wrist or could it be that it is sitting on it's side?
Is it fully wound ?



ninzeo said:


> Regarding the Alpina owners:
> 
> Please help me out here guys. I just received the race for water chrono today. Not at all happy with the sweep of my central chrono hand. It seems to stutter an awful lot. Never experienced a stutter this bad on either my 7750's, chinese 8850 clones or handwound seagull st19s and pj 3133s
> 
> ...


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Let's get back on track and discuss watch deals, please..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Alpina 4 GMT on bracelet was 699$ on deal last week right ?


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> The Alpina 4 GMT on bracelet was 699$ on deal last week right ?


$699 on leather strap. I think the version with bracelet was more than $1000.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

ninzeo said:


> Regarding the Alpina owners:
> 
> Please help me out here guys. I just received the race for water chrono today. Not at all happy with the sweep of my central chrono hand. It seems to stutter an awful lot. Never experienced a stutter this bad on either my 7750's, chinese 8850 clones or handwound seagull st19s and pj 3133s
> 
> ...












You have great taste in countertops


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> You have great taste in countertops


Just what every man wants to hear


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Northlander said:


> This is an interesting watch. If I hadn't bought the Alpiner last week, this one would be hard to resist.
> 
> The bezel may look a bit busy at first but it goes with the sailing theme and functionality. $629 after the $100 coupon code on their site.
> 
> Alpina Adventure Extreme Sailing Black Dial Black Rubber Strap AL525LB4V6 - Adventure - Alpina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


I got this watch on a bracelet for $503 during a particularly good Gemnation sale in the spring. Just FYI.

It's a great watch. The sapphire bezel was a little off-putting to me at first. Almost too nice.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Thread is slow so here are a couple of notable deals.

Momentum Steelix QUARTZ is at its cheapest in Amazon for *$34*
*LINK HERE*







--------------------------------------------------------------------

Also, Seiko diver SNE283 will become a lightening deal in 8pm in Amazon..
Ashford has it for $112 at the moment.. Hopefully Amazon will have a price I can't refuse.
*LINK HERE*


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

In case anyone is wondering, the El Primero on the right is actually a Baume and Mercier. I certainly tried though.










Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

The Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 model AL-372LBO4V6 is on sale for $374.99 on Gemnation as the daily deal. Cheapest price I've seen this go for. Had I not bought the Orient Mako XL w/ orange bezel I would have been all over this. Great price for a great swiss quartz chrono from Alpina!!!! Go thru cashback sites like Befrugal (7%), Mr Rebates (6%), etc for additional discount.
Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 Mens Watch Model: AL-372LBO4V6


----------



## Lneepoch (Dec 6, 2015)

Gday lads, new member with growing watch asset list and shrinking bank account.

Dont think I can post links yet but the *Bulova Men's 98B226 Precisionist Analog Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch* on amazon seems a lot cheaper than the other usual shops at the moment.

w w w .amazon.com/Bulova-98B226-Precisionist-Display-Japanese/dp/B00GJBDRMW/

Ryan


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Some more watch deals:
Fossil Del Rey CH2952 43mm on Tan leather strap for $78 on eBay (plus cashback sites for additional discounts):
Fossil Authentic Watch CH2952 Tan 43mm Del Rey Leather | eBay








Fortis Flieger Cockpit 595.11.14 on sale for $458 after 15% discount at Touch of Modern!
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...d113d/fortis-fortis-flieger-cockpit-595-11-14








Ingersoll Lawrence Automatic GMT IN3218BK w/ 620 Caliber auto movement on sale for $229.49 after 15% discount at Touch of Modern:
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...9c87-543495509477/lawrence-automatic-in3218bk








remember to make these deals even better with cashback from your favorite CB site (Befrugal, Mr Rebates, Ebates, etc)


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Just made and order for a replacement for the Kontiki that I'm now not getting (was supposed to be my Christmas gift from my wife)

Purple dial Terrascope on it's way from Ashford. 
JeanRichard Terrascope 60500-11-D01-11A Men's Watch


----------



## twity2000 (Dec 5, 2014)

Fixed.

Server was down. Now is working.

Is On Touchofmodern?

I cant see the page, is blank



crysman2000 said:


> Some more watch deals:
> Fossil Del Rey CH2952 43mm on Tan leather strap for $78 on eBay (plus cashback sites for additional discounts):
> Fossil Authentic Watch CH2952 Tan 43mm Del Rey Leather | eBay
> View attachment 6248337
> ...


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

ninzeo said:


> Regarding the Alpina owners:
> 
> Please help me out here guys. I just received the race for water chrono today. Not at all happy with the sweep of my central chrono hand. It seems to stutter an awful lot. Never experienced a stutter this bad on either my 7750's, chinese 8850 clones or handwound seagull st19s and pj 3133s
> 
> ...


Yes a little more stutter than average...not really a defect with the watch as much as perhaps poor adjustment. I have seen a number of chronos from better brands do this including Breitlings with 7750s, IWCs with 7750s, and even Tag 1887s. In fact Tag has a little blurb about chrono second hand stutter being normal on its website. Bottom line is that some stutter is normal. Some have noted improvement if the chrono is run for several hours/days so you may want to try that. Unless you have an outstanding watchmaker like Archer I wouldn't expect great results on this issue...and exchanging the watch for another might not help either. If you can't live with it just send it back...but I will say it's a handsome watch!

NM


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Great deal on a Rado Diver at Ashford. I've never been a big Rado fan, but a diver with an internal rotating bezel at $619 is pretty cool.

Rado Original R12639023 Men's Watch


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

Deal on Traser H3 Type 6 for $99

Traser H3 Military Watch - 617820, Watches at Sportsman's Guide


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

SO&CO New York Men's 5025.2 Yacht Club Stainless Steel Watch with Link Bracelet for $35 instead of $50


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seiko Baby Tuna SRP653 and 655 on Massdrop.

$314.99

Seiko "Baby Tuna" SRP Watch Drop - Massdrop
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-...2-08&utm_term=Community - Uncategorized - [A]


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> Seiko Baby Tuna SRP653 and 655 on Massdrop.
> 
> $314.99
> 
> ...


This is the 4R36 powered Seiko diver to get if you like the looks. Ceramic shroud, essentially lugless design, and scalloped case back make for a better option at this price than the standard Monsters at $200+

Here is a shot of it next to a Darth Tuna (taken by WUS user reorx)










wrist shot by ssjuwita









And a wrist shot by Monochrome Watches


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry duplicate post


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Co-opting Lou Reed, "Take a walk on the _cheap_ side..." I was in TJ Maxx yesterday and saw this Fossil FS5048 for $60. I've never paid much attention to Fossil, always dismissed as being a "fashion" watch, but this diver made me take a second look. Checking it out on Amazon, this model typically goes for around $105-$115 or so. I don't know that it is a serious purchase at that price but at $60, there is a lot to like. There was also a black dial version with rubber strap for the same price.























I don't know that I will keep it but there is no denying the value. Here are are the key specs:

200M WR rating
Screw down crown
All solid stainless case and bracelet
Solid links AND end pieces
Single push button clasp
120 click uni-directional bezel with luminous pearl ... decent action
Lume on hour, minute, second hands and hour markers - lume on hands seems better than markers but average quality
Mineral crystal
Japanese quartz movement with date
44mm diameter case - 48mm with crown
13mm case depth
22mm lugs - bracelet does not taper
Eleven (11) year warranty on the movement


The fit and finish of the watch is better than expected. The only negatives are the average lume (to be expected) and getting a perfect fit. The bracelet only has full size links and the clasp has no micro adjustment holes. Other than that, IMO, this seems to be a better value than the highly regarded Casio MDV-106 due to the bracelet and better quality bezel.


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

Late edit: Sorry, I didn't realize this deal was already shared when I posted this. I just quickly drafted the post and submitted it when I got in to work.

Massdrop has automatic Baby Tunas for $315+shipping ($7.50)... please buy them before I pull the trigger on one!







Seiko
SRP653, SRP655
Movement: 4R36
Jewel count: 24
Type of movement: Automatic
Hand-winding capability
Hacking seconds
21,600 bph
Ceramic shroud
Power reserve: Approximately 41 hours
120-Click unidirectional rotating bezel
Screw-down crown
Case width: 50.5 mm
Case thickness: 13.5 mm
Lug width: 22 mm
Lug-to-lug width: 51.5
Water resistance: 200 m

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-baby-tuna-srp-watch


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

MacInFL said:


> Co-opting Lou Reed, "Take a walk on the _cheap_ side..." I was in TJ Maxx yesterday and saw this Fossil FS5048 for $60. I've never paid much attention to Fossil, always dismissed as being a "fashion" watch, but this diver made me take a second look. Checking it out on Amazon, this model typically goes for around $105-$115 or so. I don't know that it is a serious purchase at that price but at $60, there is a lot to like. There was also a black dial version with rubber strap for the same price.
> 
> View attachment 6251721
> 
> ...


Wow, that looks like a nice tool watch!! How is the bezel action?

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

$194.99. Any comments on this watch and the deal? I have some Amazon gift cards that may go to good use.

Borrowed pic:









Amazon.com: Alpina Nightlife Club Day Date Men's Black Leather Strap Watch AL-242S4RC6: Alpina: Watches


----------



## sidefx (Nov 12, 2014)

FYI the Fossil Del Rey is now in all outlet stores with 50% the $155 price tag. I was in there the other day and they had an additional 10% off.

If you're lucky some TJ Maxx locations have them for $59.99!



crysman2000 said:


> Some more watch deals:
> Fossil Del Rey CH2952 43mm on Tan leather strap for $78 on eBay (plus cashback sites for additional discounts):
> Fossil Authentic Watch CH2952 Tan 43mm Del Rey Leather | eBay
> View attachment 6248337
> ...


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Bloom said:


> Wow, that looks like a nice tool watch!! How is the bezel action?


Surprisingly good. Not quite the smoothness of one of my Seiko divers. Head and shoulders above the Casio and Orient Mako/Ray (though that's not saying much...common complaint is stiffness).


----------



## LivingTheDream (May 28, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> Co-opting Lou Reed, "Take a walk on the _cheap_ side..." I was in TJ Maxx yesterday and saw this Fossil FS5048 for $60. I've never paid much attention to Fossil, always dismissed as being a "fashion" watch, but this diver made me take a second look. Checking it out on Amazon, this model typically goes for around $105-$115 or so. I don't know that it is a serious purchase at that price but at $60, there is a lot to like. There was also a black dial version with rubber strap for the same price.
> 
> View attachment 6251721
> 
> ...


I think even at $60 that watch is "expensive." Especially after spending $149 and getting the Deep Blue Master 1000. Automatic Seiko movement. Sapphire. Cant go wrong. And it can still be had for that price with the sale code.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Hmph. You know, I looked real hard at the Deep Blue deal when it came up around Thanksgiving but passed, because I felt it was "expensive" compared to the Seiko SRP307 Black Monster that I bought for $170 delivered.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> Hmph. You know, I looked real hard at the Deep Blue deal when it came up around Thanksgiving but passed, because I felt it was "expensive" compared to the Seiko SRP307 Black Monster that I bought for $170 delivered.


I know what you mean. Knowing you can have an invicta with same movement for about $50.. anything else with the NH35 is expensive lol.. And it is the reason why I didn't pull trigger on the DB.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

I just ordered Timex Men's T48042 Expedition Digital Chrono Brown Nylon Strap Watch 
Its only $16. This watch usually sold for twice as much


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

ninja123 said:


> I know what you mean. Knowing you can have an invicta with same movement for about $50.. anything else with the NH35 is expensive lol.. And it is the reason why I didn't pull trigger on the DB.


You do realize the Monster series has the 4R36, which is the same movement as the NH35. Are you trying to tell MacInFL his SRP307 is way over priced? ;-)


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> Hmph. You know, I looked real hard at the Deep Blue deal when it came up around Thanksgiving but passed, because I felt it was "expensive" compared to the Seiko SRP307 Black Monster that I bought for $170 delivered.


For $10 more you get a bracelet. But other than that, the Deep Blue Master 1000 seems a very comparable price/performance value to the SRP307. So more of an aesthetic choice, IMO, as to which is better.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Anther nice drop on Timex Men's T40941 Expedition Digital Chrono Alarm Timer Charcoal/Black Nylon Strap Watch (B0002M9SDG)
Currently sold for $16. Lowest price ever for this watch on amazon


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

ninja123 said:


> ...Knowing you can have an invicta with same movement for about $50.. anything else with the NH35 is expensive lol.


We think alike...but didn't want to put it that bluntly as there was obviously more than a little pride of ownership evident in the tone of post.

I have no illusions this Fossil is a fine watch but I am impressed with how much quality is delivered for $60 and, IMO, it doesn't look cheap either. When you are in the sub $70 price range, there are going to be trade off's. The lume quality and sizing limitations are the only that were obvious too me.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

mannal said:


> $194.99. Any comments on this watch and the deal? I have some Amazon gift cards that may go to good use.
> 
> Borrowed pic:
> 
> ...


Not diggin it. It is big and has a basic one jewel quartz movement. The crown is big on an already big watch. I say the asking price is fair, but not spectacular.


----------



## LivingTheDream (May 28, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> For $10 more you get a bracelet. But other than that, the Deep Blue Master 1000 seems a very comparable price/performance value to the SRP307. So more of an aesthetic choice, IMO, as to which is better.


True. Matter of preference. I like and own a few Seikos, but as a guy in my 40s, I'm not so sure I could pull the Seiko Monster off. But with the Deep Blue you get sapphire crystal, and I'll take that every day over hardex.

Incidentally, Newegg has an every day price of 179 for the monster.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks! Read a few reviews as well and pulled trigger. If I like it, I keep it. If I don't, I'll give to my father-in-law for the holidays. He has caught the bug and is looking to add to his collection.



Totoro66 said:


> Not diggin it. It is big and has a basic one jewel quartz movement. The crown is big on an already big watch. I say the asking price is fair, but not spectacular.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Purine one senior

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## Colder (Dec 22, 2012)

MacInFL said:


> Co-opting Lou Reed, "Take a walk on the _cheap_ side..." I was in TJ Maxx yesterday and saw this Fossil FS5048 for $60. I've never paid much attention to Fossil, always dismissed as being a "fashion" watch, but this diver made me take a second look. Checking it out on Amazon, this model typically goes for around $105-$115 or so. I don't know that it is a serious purchase at that price but at $60, there is a lot to like. There was also a black dial version with rubber strap for the same price.
> 
> View attachment 6251721
> 
> ...


I'll vouch for this. Nice watch. Fit & finish quite good. Quartz movement is a bit sloppy, but you're not going to be setting it everyday. Thinking about swapping an auto in.

I paid $99 from Fossil a couple weeks ago.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

mannal said:


> Thanks! Read a few reviews as well and pulled trigger. If I like it, I keep it. If I don't, I'll give to my father-in-law for the holidays. He has caught the bug and is looking to add to his collection.


I personally love Alpina and that watch (though it's in their entry line) has a lot of bang for your buck especially under $200! It has a great swiss quartz movement w/ a 45 month battery, screw back case and crown, high end stainless steel body, 330ft water resistance, high end leather strap w/ white stitching, etc. It's a very nice watch at that price!


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

sidefx said:


> FYI the Fossil Del Rey is now in all outlet stores with 50% the $155 price tag. I was in there the other day and they had an additional 10% off.
> 
> If you're lucky some TJ Maxx locations have them for $59.99!


Didn't think I would find an Del Rey this late in the game but I just picked one up for $59 at TJ Maxx in Bellflower, CA. They had a few other nice looking Fossils and other fashion brands if you are looking for gifts.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Invicta Men's 19695 Specialty Analog Display Quartz Silver Watch $53 instead of $78


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

H.S. Johnson in the UK still have a large Sale List -
https://www.hsjohnson.com/sale

Big Plus - 8% Quidco and use code - FIRST10 for 10% off 1st order, 
also a £1 off for facebook like, also possibly free earrings with a min spend.

It is notoriously risky for UK buyers to buy Grey from US and Asia, I really struggle to find UK bargains with a more 'local' warranty.
essentially when we buy something for $1, (worst case Amazon), we pay 30% Import and postal costs - so we pay $1=£1

I really want a Bulova Precisionist Quartz and I'm tempted with the following (what do you think?)
https://www.hsjohnson.com/watches-c...a-98b150-gents-precisionist-dress-watch-p1649
Bulova 98B150 Gent's Precisionist £106 with discounts

free pair of crystal ear studs when spending £100 - EARFREE
free crystal ear stud & pendant set when spending £250 - SETFREE

BT G_Shock anyone?
https://www.hsjohnson.com/watches-c.../g-shock-gb-6900b-1er-g-shock-bluetooth-p2091
£58 G-Shock GB-6900B-1ER Bluetooth

BTW anyone see anything of a bargain in Jomashop? I feel guilty liking all the Momo's.
Holiday Doorbuster Event 2015 - Jomashop


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

sidefx said:


> FYI the Fossil Del Rey is now in all outlet stores with 50% the $155 price tag. I was in there the other day and they had an additional 10% off.
> 
> If you're lucky some TJ Maxx locations have them for $59.99!


Got one,thanks sidefx!


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

575.00 or 630.00 for the Ti.








http://www.jomashop.com/certina-watch-c013-407-11-041-00.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Watches (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi, just wondering if anyone with Gemnation experiance can let me know how long it usually takes them to process an order. I placed an order for an Alpina Alpiner 4 chrono in the early hours of Saturday morning and I have yet to receve a shipping notice. I know it's only Tuesday evening...just anxious I guess  Thanks in advance for any experiance you might be able to share.


----------



## GreazyThumbs (Dec 3, 2009)

Time4Watches said:


> Hi, just wondering if anyone with Gemnation experiance can let me know how long it usually takes them to process an order. I placed an order for an Alpina Alpiner 4 chrono in the early hours of Saturday morning and I have yet to receve a shipping notice. I know it's only Tuesday evening...just anxious I guess  Thanks in advance for any experiance you might be able to share.


Two days and I had a fed ex tracking notice and number.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattdistefano (Nov 11, 2015)

nello said:


> 575.00 or 630.00 for the Ti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure they've been this price for a while. I can't say for sure, but my impression is the deals @ joma are typically the items with an additional coupon code - most of the 'sales' are really just joma's regular price.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> I think the mens and womens models are identical. Usually you see the one with the white band sold as womens and the black band as mens.


Someone asked about size earlier, here's a comparison with a 38mm...


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

killersuzuki said:


> H.S. Johnson in the UK still have a large Sale List,
> 
> I really want a Bulova Precisionist Quartz and I'm tempted with the following (what do you think?)
> https://www.hsjohnson.com/watches-c...a-98b150-gents-precisionist-dress-watch-p1649
> Bulova 98B150 Gent's Precisionist £106 with discounts


I have no experience with the watch you listed but do currently own a Bulova Precisionist 98B156. Your comment, "I really want a Bulova Precisionist Quartz..." resonates because I felt the same way when I first learned of the Precisionist movement. Primary driver for me was super quartz accuracy combined with a smooth sweeping second. However, IMO, the idea is better than the execution. What I'm saying is that if you want this watch because the appearance appeals to you, then fine. But, if accuracy is the primary driver, then I think it comes up short. When I'm traveling or accuracy is crtical, I rely on one of my Citizen A-T radio controlled watches...the ultimate "set it and forget it watch" with split second accuracy, any day, every day.

Regarding the "Precisionist" movement, that has turned into a fiasco of sorts. If you do a little research, you will find that when first introduced, Bulova touted accuracy within +/- 20 seconds per year. It wasn't long before reports / complaints started popping up that the watch wasn't meeting the specification. Bulova's initial response was that owners needed to wear the watch regularly to allow for differences in ambient temperature. Without getting into an esoteric discussion on aging of crystals and thermocompensation, the watches still couldn't meet spec. Bulova now states a nebulous "...accurate to seconds a year...".

My 98B156 currently gains about 4 seconds a month. From what I've read, the accuracy will degrade as the crystal ages.to about 6 - 7 seconds a month. You could argue that is good accuracy but consider that I have quite a few other quartz watches that are just as accurate or better without the marketing hype, including a lowly $12 Casio beater resin watch that is within 2 spm and a Seiko solar SNE095 that is even slightly more accurate (BTW, there is a very similar "Railroad Approved" SNE045 which uses the same movement, just different case and dial. The reason I mention that is I have read reports from other SNE095 owners that match my experience re accuracy leading me to believe Seiko has done something special with this movement but doesn't disclose).

Back on topic, if you research over the web, there are also reports of short battery life (12-18 mos) with the Precisionist, some say is attributable to the sweeping second hand which requires more power. I can't confirm as I've only owned mine for about 6 months and still using the original battery.

I don't want to sound like I am trashing the Precisionist. I like mine, it is an elegant dress watch that I enjoy wearing. What you can count on is receiving a better than average accurate quartz watch. As long as you do not need the "exact" time, then you should never need to adjust the watch except for start/stop of daylight savings time. The problem is that Bulova set high expectations which could not be achieved. A Precisionist is just not that special and nothing in the league of HAQ watches...but then you are talking about a much higher premium.

Hope that helps.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Deleted accidental duplicate post


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Sure enough, DumberDrummer was right! The Hamilton H71466553 is currently selling for $618, less $60 via coupon AFF60 that's applied automatically in cart, which brings it to $558; even less than the $588 he quoted. Could this be the lowest price to date? Befrugal's 7% cashback brings her down to $518.94! Thanks again for the tip, DD.








Pic ripped from Ashford.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

yoginasser said:


> Sure enough, DumberDrummer was right! The Hamilton H71466553 is currently selling for $618, less $60 via coupon AFF60 that's applied automatically in cart, which brings it to $558; even less than the $588 he quoted. Could this be the lowest price to date? Befrugal's 7% cashback brings her down to $518.94! Thanks again for the tip, DD.
> 
> View attachment 6259073
> 
> Pic ripped from Ashford.


Were you successful in checking out with that pricing? Ashford coupon codes usually do not apply to sale items, which is what I am experiencing with my cart.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

taike said:


> Were you successful in checking out with that pricing? Ashford coupon codes usually do not apply to sale items, which is what I am experiencing with my cart.


Indeed, it was successful. The coupon applied automatically with me, and I checked out at $558. I hope you can sort this out.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

I see two interesting pieces coming up on Amazon Lightening Deals later today. I might pop if either of them get a decent discount. What I'm trying to figure out from Amazon is what watching the deal does for me. I've watched a few over the past week, and I'm not getting any notification from them that the deal is live.

*Frederique Constant Persuasion Heart Beat Mens Watch 315M4P6 - Currently $1199*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AF7H4OS..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0YYG5JQBEF31W3HM0XWV

*Baume & Mercier Men's 8731 Classima Automatic Strap Watch - Currently $1416 on Amazon ($1081 without blued hands from Ashford on eBay, $1334 from Ashford.com)*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00221Q40K..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0YYG5JQBEF31W3HM0XWV


----------



## bullet3z (Mar 18, 2015)

TheWraith said:


> Deal on Traser H3 Type 6 for $99
> 
> Traser H3 Military Watch - 617820, Watches at Sportsman's Guide
> 
> View attachment 6250689


Just to let everyone know that might be interested in the is watch. It is only a 38mm and is a ladies watch. It is rather small.


----------



## bullet3z (Mar 18, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Also, Seiko diver SNE283 will become a lightening deal in 8pm in Amazon..
> Ashford has it for $112 at the moment.. Hopefully Amazon will have a price I can't refuse.
> *LINK HERE*
> View attachment 6247617


What was the lightning price on this and did you get one?


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

bullet3z said:


> Just to let everyone know that might be interested in the is watch. It is only a 38mm and is a ladies watch. It is rather small.


I think you mean 28mm.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

looks a decent price for an Eterna Quartz.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NNPUH4I...&ascsubtag=6956105593d57c0a52db434602aecac8_S


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Double post


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

The term "bargain" might be relative but there are 18 hours left on this fine looking *1950's Gylcine at Holben's:*









currently bid to about $815


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

bullet3z said:


> What was the lightning price on this and did you get one?


Got busy and didn't see it.
Camelcamelcamel.com doesn't register lightening deals as far as I know.
Hopefully someone saw the lightening deal on the SNE283 and can enlighten us.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I see two interesting pieces coming up on Amazon Lightening Deals later today. I might pop if either of them get a decent discount. What I'm trying to figure out from Amazon is what watching the deal does for me. I've watched a few over the past week, and I'm not getting any notification from them that the deal is live.
> 
> *Frederique Constant Persuasion Heart Beat Mens Watch 315M4P6 - Currently $1199*
> 
> Amazon.com: Frederique Constant Persuasion Heart Beat Mens Watch 315M4P6: Frederique Constant: Watches


We're at $915 on the open heart FC. Not bad. I just don't know that I actually like the open portion there. The more I look at it, the less I like it.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> *Baume & Mercier Men's 8731 Classima Automatic Strap Watch - Currently $1416 on Amazon ($1081 without blued hands from Ashford on eBay, $1334 from Ashford.com)*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00221Q40K..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0YYG5JQBEF31W3HM0XWV


And we're at $1045 on this one. Not enough to make me pop.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> Someone asked about size earlier, here's a comparison with a 38mm...
> 
> View attachment 6259025


Darn, that's a nice looking pair! Hope you are wearing them both in good health!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

taike said:


> Were you successful in checking out with that pricing? Ashford coupon codes usually do not apply to sale items, which is what I am experiencing with my cart.


Don't cut and paste. Type the code in and it should work.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Mark Carson is offering 20% off on all of his Ka La Sport watches. It's pushing the affordable limit at just over $1k but I love the design. I wish I had the funds for one.

http://markcarson.com/id/shop/viewcategory.php?groupid=32


----------



## falcondrgn (Jun 18, 2013)

Amex also has $50 off $250 at ashford if you add the deal to your card. YMMV



yoginasser said:


> Sure enough, DumberDrummer was right! The Hamilton H71466553 is currently selling for $618, less $60 via coupon AFF60 that's applied automatically in cart, which brings it to $558; even less than the $588 he quoted. Could this be the lowest price to date? Befrugal's 7% cashback brings her down to $518.94! Thanks again for the tip, DD.
> 
> View attachment 6259073
> 
> Pic ripped from Ashford.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

taike said:


> Were you successful in checking out with that pricing? Ashford coupon codes usually do not apply to sale items, which is what I am experiencing with my cart.


Could you stack both Befrugal and AMEX to get even lower discount?

Although I'm not sure if Amex would give you the extended warranty if you use purchasing portals like Befrugal, can anyone confirm?


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

uyebsk said:


> Could you stack both Befrugal and AMEX to get even lower discount?
> 
> Although I'm not sure if Amex would give you the extended warranty if you use purchasing portals like Befrugal, can anyone confirm?


If you pay for something directly using Amex, you're covered by the card benefits. Going through a purchasing portal, or going through a referral link doesn't register on the order confirmation/invoice. The only difference is that, going through BeFrugal, they share some of the referral fee they get with you.

Short story long: If your invoice says you paid with Amex, and your Amex statement has the reseller's name on it, you're covered. It doesn't matter how you arrived at the reseller's site.


----------



## DaveTOG (Apr 15, 2012)

If you have an AMEX Gold card, until Jan 7th, Spend at least $250 at Ashford, Get $50.00 back. You just need to go online AMEX online and add the deal to your card.


EDIT

Same deal applies to 

Victoronix online ($200 instead of $250) 

Reads Jewelers Spend $500 get $100.

Watchmaxx Spend $75 get $15


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Ticonderoga said:


> The term "bargain" might be relative but there are 18 hours left on this fine looking *1950's Gylcine at Holben's:*
> 
> View attachment 6260002
> 
> ...


Thanks.. that is tempting deal! The only watch you ever need from Glycine!


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Totoro66 said:


> Don't cut and paste. Type the code in and it should work.


Not working for me either. Tried copied in, typed in, also tried W/WO going through Befrugal.


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

The Eterna KonTiki chronograph is $999 at BlueFly:
Bluefly - Designer Brands (Prada, Fendi, Gucci & more) at Discount Prices







(pic from Amazon)

The KonTiki with goldtone on white face is back down to $907 at Gemnation, but I saw it for ~$700 a few days ago.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Yowza! That's a gorgeous watch!

I definitely don't need more automatic chronos, though. Brutally expensive to service.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomadeals today has this understated Technomarine for $79. It says it's a "ladies watch," but I'm sure you can pull this off!

Work/suit watch, maybe?

JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jomadeals today has this understated Technomarine for $79. It says it's a "ladies watch," but I'm sure you can pull this off!
> 
> Work/suit watch, maybe?
> 
> ...


Found a buyer:









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## falcondrgn (Jun 18, 2013)

Ashford has the Bulova Accutron 63c104 for $459.99 coupon code winter40 brings it down to $419.99 and 12% rebate thru befrugal and amex $50 off $250 brings the total to around $320.00 out the door. Not bad for a valjoux 7750 automatic movement. I would've jumped on this but already got the stainless steel bracelet one from cybermonday deal from WoW.

Shop Luxury Watches at TheWatchery.com


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Casio Men's W-S220-8AVCF Grey Watch is still $17 on Amazon..
its been that price for a couple of days now so if anyone is interested you still can buy it for this price


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Yowza! That's a gorgeous watch!
> 
> I definitely don't need more automatic chronos, though. Brutally expensive to service.


So, if you buy more automatic chronos, each one will get less use, and won't need to be serviced as often. So, by buying automatic chronos, you're actually SAVING money.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Hammacher Schlemmer - the purveyor of all that is weird during the holidays, has this 1980s arcade wristwatch for the regular price of $49.95. The descriptions says that the hour is marked with a large asteroid, while the minute hand is the smaller asteroid. The seconds hand is a small triangular ship that orbits the dial. While the joy stick doesn't work, there's button that "pew pews" when pushed. Oh, and it's got a Miyota movement that provides "stellar" timekeeping.







Click on the link to Hammacher's product page and then click on the video there to watch this out of this world watch in action -- stay for the killer 80s synth pop music and cheesy ending.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cairoanan said:


> Hammacher Schlemmer - the purveyor of all that is weird during the holidays, has this 1980s arcade wristwatch for the regular price of $49.95. The descriptions says that the hour is marked with a large asteroid, while the minute hand is the smaller asteroid. The seconds hand is a small triangular ship that orbits the dial. While the joy stick doesn't work, there's button that "pew pews" when pushed. Oh, and it's got a Miyota movement that provides "stellar" timekeeping.
> 
> Click on the link to Hammacher's product page and then click on the video there to watch this out of this world watch in action -- stay for the killer 80s synth pop music and cheesy ending.


That's great. Was the Pong watch ever offered for sale? I've looked for it several times, but I've only ever found articles about the original prototype.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

SOOO awesome! lol



cairoanan said:


> Hammacher Schlemmer - the purveyor of all that is weird during the holidays, has this 1980s arcade wristwatch for the regular price of $49.95. The descriptions says that the hour is marked with a large asteroid, while the minute hand is the smaller asteroid. The seconds hand is a small triangular ship that orbits the dial. While the joy stick doesn't work, there's button that "pew pews" when pushed. Oh, and it's got a Miyota movement that provides "stellar" timekeeping.
> View attachment 6264634
> 
> Click on the link to Hammacher's product page and then click on the video there to watch this out of this world watch in action -- stay for the killer 80s synth pop music and cheesy ending.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice-looking moonphase quartz watches from Gemnation, at a good price:

Special Offer Watches at Gemnation.com


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Nice-looking moonphase quartz watches from Gemnation, at a good price:
> 
> Special Offer Watches at Gemnation.com
> 
> View attachment 6265242


Anyone know if these are true moon phase or just day and night?

Sent via Taptalk


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

sidefx said:


> FYI the Fossil Del Rey is now in all outlet stores with 50% the $155 price tag. I was in there the other day and they had an additional 10% off.
> If you're lucky some TJ Maxx locations have them for $59.99!


I just checked our local tj maxx in Omaha. Lots of sales on fossil but they didn't have that del Rey cream dial brown leather... What other stores should I check?


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

mannal said:


> Anyone know if these are true moon phase or just day and night?
> 
> Sent via Taptalk


My guess would be day and night at this price.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jomadeals today has this understated Technomarine for $79. It says it's a "ladies watch," but I'm sure you can pull this off!
> 
> Work/suit watch, maybe?
> 
> ...


Just the watch to complete my outfit










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

mannal said:


> Anyone know if these are true moon phase or just day and night?
> 
> Sent via Taptalk


It's a real moonphase. I guarantee it.


----------



## Avallon (Jan 12, 2013)

Pretty nice Ball Trainmaster Legend @ $799...

Ball Trainmaster Legend Silver Dial Automatic Men's Watch NM3080D-LJ-SL


----------



## sparco (Aug 23, 2011)

How is that deal on the Eterna? Is it a good price for this watch?
What was the price for the Kontiki on BF?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidefx (Nov 12, 2014)

konstan said:


> I just checked our local tj maxx in Omaha. Lots of sales on fossil but they didn't have that del Rey cream dial brown leather... What other stores should I check?


Check another location they all get different stock. Mine only had one Del ray...


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Joma's got the Seiko SKX007K2, w/ steel 'jubilee' style bracelet for $179.99---60% off & free shipping. Great classic that's super durable too. 42MM accommodates most wrists 7S26 movement--no not hackable nor a handwinder, but I've had more accuracy from that older version than with the newer 4R36 movements. Nice gift, especially for a first auto scuba.

Seiko Divers Automatic Men's Watch SKX007K2 - Diver - Seiko - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

sparco said:


> How is that deal on the Eterna? Is it a good price for this watch?
> What was the price for the Kontiki on BF?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For the Kontiki chrono on bluefly for $1k, camel has not had that one below $1.4k on Amazon. I did not see any on black Friday but a bunch of lucky folks picked up non-chrono Kontikis for $500 from gemnation.

EDIT: World of Watches, not Gemnation -- thanks yankeeexpress


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

sparco said:


> How is that deal on the Eterna? Is it a good price for this watch?
> What was the price for the Kontiki on BF?


The Kotiki chrono on BF was either $900 or $1000. Looks like the one on Blue Fly is sold out.


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Robangel said:


> Joma's got the Seiko SKX007K2, w/ steel 'jubilee' style bracelet for $179.99---60% off & free shipping. Great classic that's super durable too. 42MM accommodates most wrists 7S26 movement--no not hackable nor a handwinder, but I've had more accuracy from that older version than with the newer 4R36 movements. Nice gift, especially for a first auto scuba.
> 
> Seiko Divers Automatic Men's Watch SKX007K2 - Diver - Seiko - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


It still goes for about $120 on Rakuten afaik


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Jammy said:


> For the Kontiki chrono on bluefly for $1k, camel has not had that one below $1.4k on Amazon. I did not see any on black Friday but a bunch of lucky folks picked up non-chrono Kontikis for $500 from gemnation.


Not Gemnation (which was $595) but was WorldOfWatches for $490, on Thanksgiving evening, before Black Friday.

Of the 3 white/blue dial versions At WoW, The metal bracelet version sold out first, followed by the black strap version. These blue rubber strap versions lasted longest. All 3 versions were priced at 549.99 and a $60 promo code brought the final price to $489.99 including ground shipping.

As one who has been tracking this watch for months, this is a truly stupendous bargain, especially for those lucky-ducks who snagged the metal bracelet version.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Seiko 2nd Generation Black Monster with new 24-Jewel Automatic Movement #SRP307K1 for $187.55--68% off---Joma, free shipping . Has the newer, hackable, windable 4R36 movement SS, case, SS bracelet, black face, white 'shark's teeth' number markers--bit more 'edgy'--might bite on that myself. Hmmm--must resist --been to Seiko 'SARB' land this month too much already....JOMA says they offer a three year warranty on this and the above 007

Seiko 5 Sports Diver Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch SRP307 - Stainless Steel - Seiko - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

For those in or around Bergen County









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Avallon said:


> Pretty nice Ball Trainmaster Legend @ $799...
> 
> Ball Trainmaster Legend Silver Dial Automatic Men's Watch NM3080D-LJ-SL
> View attachment 6265474


Always wonder if the tritium tubes on top of the hands would fall off if you bang the watch too hard. For a dress watch I don't think they are necessary


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

pecha said:


> It still goes for about $120 on Rakuten afaik


 As for the SKX007K2, I see I at $172.99 w/ free shipping at Rakuten. Perhaps the price you cite is location sensitive? Heard the name Rakuten in relation to deals --never dealt with them though. What does the "afaik" mean--as in "Rakuten afaik", please?

There are some coupons out there for Joma shop if you give them an e-mail addie, I believe.


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

Robangel said:


> As for the SKX007K2, I see I at $172.99 w/ free shipping at Rakuten. Perhaps the price you cite is location sensitive? Heard the name Rakuten in relation to deals --never dealt with them though. What does the "afaik" mean--as in "Rakuten afaik", please?
> 
> There are some coupons out there for Joma shop if you give them an e-mail addie, I believe.


afaik = As Far As I Know


----------



## GreazyThumbs (Dec 3, 2009)

Fortis 24 hr sale at TOM: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...&utm_medium=email&utm_content=afternoon_email

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

I bought my 009 from Rakuten, I think it came out to $149 or something. 

The purchase was successful, the 009 was fine (started at -35 per day but has, weirdly, sped up to -25 or -20, which is much better) but dealing with Rakuten is a bit nerve-wracking, and the transaction seemed needlessly cryptic and byzantine. I remember having to check to my spam folder constantly and trying to interpret poorly-translated e-mails and replying to them, and never being quite sure if I had supplied exactly the right information or if the deal was going to work.

They seemed completely honest to me, I think it's just a language barrier or cultural thing. 

Wow, that SRP307 looks cool-- is that really a 42? 

I can't be thinking about this! I have presents to buy for other people! Aaah!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Orient Mako blue/red bezel on rubber for *$67.5* in Amazon with coupon *HOLLYJOLLY*
Make sure you have a 22mm strap to put this on, cuz the rubber is included just so they can sell the watch head as a whole. [in other words, it's a place holder]

*LINK HERE*









For the 25% off *HOLLYJOLLY *promotion, go to *this LINK*


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

I came across this Ball NM2088C-S2J-BKRD Fireman Racer @ Jet for $959.44. Best price I've seen new, but with a new customer 20% off, or other code it's outstanding.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

*Bargain here! CASIO diver arrived*

*THANKS* to this thread for enabling my only black Friday purchase :-!
*
Shipment total: $21.38 - Casio* Men's Dive-Style Watch


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Bargain here! CASIO diver arrived*

Gemnation has Vicotrinx sale - the Maverick dual time is at $170 for the black dial

Swiss Army Maverick GS Dual Time Mens Watch Model: 241441

Ebates offer 3.5% cash back, so it would be around $164 out the door...


----------



## South of America (Oct 30, 2013)

iuserman said:


> Casio Men's W-S220-8AVCF Grey Watch is still $17 on Amazon..
> its been that price for a couple of days now so if anyone is interested you still can buy it for this price
> View attachment 6264186


Got mine yesterday. Awesome price for a great beater. Looking forward to getting lots of use out of it.

Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

DaveTOG said:


> If you have an AMEX Gold card, until Jan 7th, Spend at least $250 at Ashford, Get $50.00 back. You just need to go online AMEX online and add the deal to your card.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> ...


Watchmaxx deal is a joke.. having such expensive watches on their site and offering $15 back!


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Catalyzt said:


> I bought my 009 from Rakuten, I think it came out to $149 or something.
> 
> The purchase was successful, the 009 was fine (started at -35 per day but has, weirdly, sped up to -25 or -20, which is much better) but dealing with Rakuten is a bit nerve-wracking, and the transaction seemed needlessly cryptic and byzantine. I remember having to check to my spam folder constantly and trying to interpret poorly-translated e-mails and replying to them, and never being quite sure if I had supplied exactly the right information or if the deal was going to work.
> 
> ...


On the SRP307---Amazon lists the case as 45mm, LongIslandWatch lists it at 43MM. EBay as it at 43. My guess It's a 43mm and wears like one--substantial, but still tasteful--- not too big for most guys. Same as my Ice Monster SRP481K1.

Slap me silly, I snagged one! I think the machined, screw down crown on the SRP307 - 'Black Monster' cinched the deal for me.

And yea--I recalled hearing some shaky things about Rakuten and dug a little -- http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Rakuten


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Orient Mako blue/red bezel on rubber for *$67.5* in Amazon with coupon *HOLLYJOLLY*
> Make sure you have a 22mm strap to put this on, cuz the rubber is included just so they can sell the watch head as a whole. [in other words, it's a place holder]
> 
> *LINK HERE*
> ...


I have this watch with the stainless bracelet. It is such a classy watch. It is in my regular rotation. The old cliche that the photos don't do it justice is an understatement. Nothing touches this level of quality at this price. I like the watch so much, I could easily rationalize jumping on this just to have a spare.

BTW, the Orient Mako and Ray are stunning on shark mesh.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Ashford has the Khaki Aviation Pilot GMT for $499 with the code AFFKHAKI499. A nice price for a 2893 GMT.

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76755735 Men's Watch


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Not Gemnation (which was $595) but was WorldOfWatches for $490, on Thanksgiving evening, before Black Friday.
> 
> Of the 3 white/blue dial versions At WoW, The metal bracelet version sold out first, followed by the black strap version. These blue rubber strap versions lasted longest. All 3 versions were priced at 549.99 and a $60 promo code brought the final price to $489.99 including ground shipping.
> 
> As one who has been tracking this watch for months, this is a truly stupendous bargain, especially for those lucky-ducks who snagged the metal bracelet version.


A lot of people who ordered a Kontiki from WoW never actually received their watches. Orders were cancelled by WoW


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Red and blue Inox for $241 and $245: Swiss Army Victorinox N.O.X Rubber Mens Watch 241719.1
http://www.jacobtime.com/osc/Swiss-Army-Victorinox-Inox-Rubber-Mens-Watch-241688-1-p-38389.html


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Black INOX for $232 Swiss Army Victorinox Inox Rubber Mens Watch 241682.1


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

I keep posting too quick. Another good deal at Jacob Time on Victorinox. Infantry Automatic for $227: Swiss Army Victorinox Infantry Mens Watch 241586

There are more Victorninox deals there. Have fun looking


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Last post by me tonight.

This is the white dial Infantry automatic watch for $215 as Jacob Time's daily deal for 12/10: Swiss Army Victorinox Infantry Mens Watch 241566

Wenger Terragraph watches. Quartz with sapphire crystal:

Cream dial for $79 Wenger Terragraph Leather Mens Watch 0541.108

Brown dial for $77 Wenger Terragraph Mens Watch 01.0541.119

Black dial with black case for $81: Wenger Terragraph Mens Watch 0541.101


----------



## jamesGee (Aug 23, 2015)

Came for the funky retro clunker, stayed for the dude's face in the end of the video.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> I keep posting too quick. Another good deal at Jacob Time on Victorinox. Infantry Automatic for $227: Swiss Army Victorinox Infantry Mens Watch 241586
> 
> There are more Victorninox deals there. Have fun looking





cel4145 said:


> Last post by me tonight.
> 
> This is the white dial Infantry automatic watch for $215 as Jacob Time's daily deal for 12/10: Swiss Army Victorinox Infantry Mens Watch 241566
> 
> ...


Great prices on those infantry models! That second one is actually silver.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Techne Sparrowhawk on Massdrop - the Quartz for $160 is a good deal, but the handwound ST1901 mechanical chrono at $220 is an obscenely good watch for the money. One of the deals of the year IMO.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/techné-sparrowhawk-watch


----------



## cba191 (May 3, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> Mark Carson is offering 20% off on all of his Ka La Sport watches. It's pushing the affordable limit at just over $1k but I love the design. I wish I had the funds for one.
> 
> http://markcarson.com/id/shop/viewcategory.php?groupid=32


That is out of my budget, but it is soooo cool.


----------



## cba191 (May 3, 2014)

bronzy77 said:


> I came across this Ball NM2088C-S2J-BKRD Fireman Racer @ Jet for $959.44. Best price I've seen new, but with a new customer 20% off, or other code it's outstanding.
> 
> View attachment 6268554


When I checked out Jet, it was 20% up to a maximum of $50.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

cba191 said:


> When I checked out Jet, it was 20% up to a maximum of $50.


That's typical of all their various codes.


----------



## Blake Townsend (Jan 13, 2014)

TheWraith said:


> Deal on Traser H3 Type 6 for $99
> Traser H3 Military Watch - 617820, Watches at Sportsman's Guide





bullet3z said:


> Just to let everyone know that might be interested in the is watch. It is only a 38mm and is a ladies watch. It is rather small.





RidingDonkeys said:


> I think you mean 28mm.


The Sportsman's Guide website is hard to navigate, but buried in the Q&A tab a CSR states the model number is *P6500.400.33.11*. So it's a *Traser H3 P6500*, which is a darling military beater with plenty of reviews, pictures, and discussion here on WUS. The diameter isn't very substantial, and the beefy bezel comes at a cost of the dial width, so yes, the dial can look small and it is being billed as a women's watch, but it's far from it.

As far as the price, it's decent. There are plenty to be had for a few dollars more on eBay and .........s, and they're even cheaper slightly used, still with boxes and manuals.


----------



## locolegs (Sep 16, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Techne Sparrowhawk on Massdrop - the Quartz for $160 is a good deal, but the handwound ST1901 mechanical chrono at $220 is an obscenely good watch for the money. One of the deals of the year IMO.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/techn%C3%A9-sparrowhawk-watch


Very Tempting... but Just ordered Armida A1 42mm brass yesterday... > <


----------



## locolegs (Sep 16, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Techne Sparrowhawk on Massdrop - the Quartz for $160 is a good deal, but the handwound ST1901 mechanical chrono at $220 is an obscenely good watch for the money. One of the deals of the year IMO.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/techné-sparrowhawk-watch


Very Tempting... but Just ordered Armida A1 42mm brass yesterday... > <

Oops sorry for the double post!


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

iuserman said:


> Anther nice drop on Timex Men's T40941 Expedition Digital Chrono Alarm Timer Charcoal/Black Nylon Strap Watch (B0002M9SDG)
> Currently sold for $16. Lowest price ever for this watch on amazon
> View attachment 6253065


The Timex watches seem to be great value. When you take in to account all the features, not to mention having stood the test of time.

If I were in the states I would definitely be taking advantage of those prices.

They make for an excellent gym, running and tool watch IMHO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

bullet3z said:


> Just to let everyone know that might be interested in the is watch. It is only a 38mm and is a ladies watch. It is rather small.





RidingDonkeys said:


> I think you mean 28mm.


Just to let everyone know, I have mine in hand and both y'all are wrong. :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's funny. Id never heard of massdrop before this thread  interesting name 
Not sure how it works but I'll check it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Every once in a while, they have good deals. You have to wait for the drop to be completed before they will ship to you. I purchased one watch and two Wolf winders, without issue.



Jeep99dad said:


> It's funny. Id never heard of massdrop before this thread  interesting name
> Not sure how it works but I'll check it out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

TheWraith said:


> Just to let everyone know, I have mine in hand and both y'all are wrong. :-!


Cool. I think the 28mm measurement I pulled was for the dial itself. That thing has a whole lot of mass around the face. Neat looking.


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

Dies anybody want a $20 off code for Jomashop? First PM gets it.


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

ilikefishes said:


> Dies anybody want a $20 off code for Jomashop? First PM gets it.


This is done.


----------



## Scorpion 1031 (Jul 4, 2015)

mannal said:


> Anyone know if these are true moon phase or just day and night?
> 
> Sent via Taptalk


Looks like a true moon phase. Most day/night complications have a crescent moon and sunburst Sun, not a full moon. Also, those 2 little humps on the moon dial are to show the different phases of the moon during the month.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Techne Sparrowhawk on Massdrop - the Quartz for $160 is a good deal, but the handwound ST1901 mechanical chrono at $220 is an obscenely good watch for the money. One of the deals of the year IMO.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/techné-sparrowhawk-watch


I second that, although I have my apprehension on a watch with a nicer back than the front. For around the same price I would prefer this moonphase seagull.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Anyone who would like a 38mm dive watch, the Victorinox Dive Master 500 Mens WatchModel 241555 with sapphire crystal is 76% off at $189: Swiss Army Dive Master 500 Mens Watch Model: 241555


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

FYI, the often difficult to find grey version of the Orient Curator is back in stock at dutyfreeislandshop.com for only $139. With a $5 off $100 coupon by liking their Facebook page or on Google, it brings it down to $134 shipped. Automatic with sapphire and power reserve - hard to beat that price. It's around $200 most places, that's if you can even find the grey version.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

F2W12 said:


> FYI, the often difficult to find grey version of the Orient Curator is back in stock at dutyfreeislandshop.com for only $139. With a $5 off $100 coupon by liking their Facebook page or on Google, it brings it down to $134 shipped. *Automatic with sapphire and power reserve - hard to beat that price.* It's around $200 most places, that's if you can even find the grey version.


... and in-house movement!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

$59.99 for a Bulova watch? Hard to beat. And the bezel rotates unidirectionally.

JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Nearly $1,000 off a Swiss Legend watch on Warehouse Deals !!!!

*Swiss Legend Women's 20032D-02 "South Beach Collection" Stainless Steel, White Silicone, and Diamond Watch*

by Swiss Legend

$18.63
You save: 
$976.37 (98%)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Sea-Gull automatic moonphase for $200 on Massdrop: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seagull-m308-moonphase-watch

I don't believe that it usually goes for the stated MSRP, but $200 for a genuine moonphase seems like a steal. I don't have any use for a moonphase watch, but I'm tempted to get one just so I have that complication in my collection.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

how do you get the $5 off dutyfreeisland coupon, I already liked their fb page and don't see anything


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

solchitlins said:


> how do you get the $5 off dutyfreeisland coupon, I already liked their fb page and don't see anything


Add the item to your cart and then at checkout you'll see a promo code box with wording along the lines of "where to get a code". That pops a window to Like their FB or G+ page and generates the code.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

thanks I'm thinking about getting the grey version 3 bambino but the Curator is also nice, hard to decide. I like the Bambino style but sapphire crystals are a nice perk.
hmm








 
vs


----------



## NYCPMAN (Feb 12, 2006)

We are having a sale on a brand new pilot watch "Air Blue " - Automatic Movement Miyota 8218 Sick c3 Lume- sapphire crystal Ar Coated - 200m wr 
NO COUPON NEEDED - LOWEST PRICE IS LISTED !! - HOLIDAY GIFT SECTION ( does Not need a coupon ) 
Also Deep Blues are still on sale 40% off the lowest price on the website use coupon code "forty" 
Free Gift with every purchase !! - Home
Thanks


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

NYCPMAN said:


> We are having a sale on a brand new pilot watch "Air Blue " - Automatic Movement Miyota 8218 Sick c3 Lume- sapphire crystal Ar Coated - 200m wr
> NO COUPON NEEDED - LOWEST PRICE IS LISTED !! - HOLIDAY GIFT SECTION ( does Not need a coupon )
> Also Deep Blues are still on sale 40% off the lowest price on the website use coupon code "forty"
> Free Gift with every purchase !! - Home
> ...


pretty nice looking lume!


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

Gemnation.com has the Maurice Lacroix lineup on sale. The Roue Caree Seconde with the square seconds counter thingy is only $5k, which is pretty smoking deal for that watch brand new. It is on my wish list, but a few spots down from the top at present:


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks for the Curator tip. Don't think I have ever seen that one. Picked one up. 

I'm gonna flip my BF Bambino to fund it. The Curator looks like it will have a lot more wrist presence for a similar price. Plus sapphire of course. And the two Hadley Roma straps I picked up locally today will still fit. I'm excited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Red Line watch with Seiko NH35A Movement $34.50*

This is another watch cheaper than the movement alone deal. There were 6 this morning now 4. WOW which is affiliated with the manufacturer is selling this a much higher price.

*~I'm getting either $34.43 or $109 when I open the link multiple times, so not sure what price will show
*










Amazon.com: red line Men's RL-60021 Ignition Analog Display Japanese Automatic Rose Gold Watch: Red Line: Clothing


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

NYCPMAN said:


> We are having a sale on a brand new pilot watch "Air Blue " - Automatic Movement Miyota 8218 Sick c3 Lume- sapphire crystal Ar Coated - 200m wr
> NO COUPON NEEDED - LOWEST PRICE IS LISTED !! - HOLIDAY GIFT SECTION ( does Not need a coupon )
> Also Deep Blues are still on sale 40% off the lowest price on the website use coupon code "forty"
> Free Gift with every purchase !! - Home
> ...


I ordered a green strap with my deep blue - received a black one. You guys haven't responded to my latest email for a couple days now.










As you can see, it's quite black.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Thanks for the Curator tip. Don't think I have ever seen that one. Picked one up.
> 
> I'm gonna flip my BF Bambino to fund it. The Curator looks like it will have a lot more wrist presence for a similar price. Plus sapphire of course. And the two Hadley Roma straps I picked up locally today will still fit. I'm excited.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What was the bf bambino deal.
I'm looking for a 3rd gen white bambino.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Thanks for the Curator tip. Don't think I have ever seen that one. Picked one up.
> 
> I'm gonna flip my BF Bambino to fund it. The Curator looks like it will have a lot more wrist presence for a similar price. Plus sapphire of course. And the two Hadley Roma straps I picked up locally today will still fit. I'm excited.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What was the bf bambino deal.
I'm looking for a 3rd gen white bambino.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

solchitlins said:


> What was the bf bambino deal.
> I'm looking for a 3rd gen white bambino.


Long Island had them for $95. I think it was just the black dial though. That's what was linked here and what I bought.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Discount Watch Store has those hot-looking, new-fangled Orient Star Retro Future watches on sale, with a 10% off coupon code to add '2015H10'

Logging in through BeFrugal brings an 8% rebate, so that takes the net price of the Blue and Orange 'Retro Future Airplane' models to $295.60. That's $62 less than I see it selling for other places.








Orient FH04001D Men's Retro Future Airplane Blue Dial Power Reserve Watch - IC-Mart/Discount Watch Store








Orient FH04001M Men's Retro Future Airplane Semi Skeleton Orange Dial Watch - IC-Mart/Discount Watch Store

And for the silver and orange 'Retro Future Motorcycle' models, the coupon code and rebate takes them down to $266.62. That's $56 less than I saw them selling for anywhere else.








Orient FH03002B Mens Retro Future Motorcycle Skeleton Black Dial Automatic Watch - IC-Mart/Discount Watch Store








Orient FH03002M Men's Retro Future Motorcycle Orange Dial Power Reserve Watch - IC-Mart/Discount Watch Store

Just when I thought I was done buying watches for awhile! Crap!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

That straight end link is an eyesore.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

solchitlins said:


> thanks I'm thinking about getting the grey version 3 bambino but the Curator is also nice, hard to decide. I like the Bambino style but sapphire crystals are a nice perk.
> hmm
> 
> 
> ...


This thread is making me spend money. This is the second watch I've bought based on this thread and almost got the Orient Mako on Amazon but decided to wait on the Mako USA. I might have to seek counseling in soon!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

Robangel said:


> On the SRP307---Amazon lists the case as 45mm, LongIslandWatch lists it at 43MM. EBay as it at 43. My guess It's a 43mm and wears like one--substantial, but still tasteful--- not too big for most guys. Same as my Ice Monster SRP481K1.
> 
> Slap me silly, I snagged one! I think the machined, screw down crown on the SRP307 - 'Black Monster' cinched the deal for me.
> 
> And yea--I recalled hearing some shaky things about Rakuten and dug a little -- Rakuten Reviews - rakuten.com Ratings at ResellerRatings


Thanks for the update-- both on the 307, which I am very interested in but will probably have to try on (6.5 wrist), and Rakuten. I think Rakuten went public or merged or something since I did my transaction... I don't remember seeing reviews like that when I got my 009. If I used them again, I would probably wait until I heard that several WUS members had purchased *exactly* the item I was looking successfully in the last 90 days for, and I don't know that I would risk more than $150-$200.


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

Jomashop Baume and Mercier Hampton Milleis Silver Dial Alligator Leather Men's Watch

Reg $9200
Sale $2995
With promo code BF3-BM1000 get $1000 off = $1995

Baume and Mercier Hampton Milleis Silver Dial Alligator Leather Men's Watch 10032 - Hampton Milleis - Hampton - Baume & Mercier - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## gipsey (Sep 26, 2015)

Just bought my first rose gold watch. $66au delivered to Sydney. Thanks to the poster on the previous page. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

rgb66rgb said:


> Jomashop Baume and Mercier Hampton Milleis Silver Dial Alligator Leather Men's Watch
> 
> Reg $9200
> Sale $2995
> ...


Good gravy, only on planet Invicta could the msrp be $9200...that is truly obscene.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

rgb66rgb said:


> Jomashop Baume and Mercier Hampton Milleis Silver Dial Alligator Leather Men's Watch
> 
> Reg $9200
> Sale $2995
> ...





GregoryD said:


> Good gravy, only on planet Invicta could the msrp be $9200...that is truly obscene.


I'm a little miffed at this one. This is indeed a Baume et Mercier Hampton Chronograph. This watch was released to glowing reviews back in 2011. The movement, if I recall is a Richemont specific movement with jumping minutes. I think this largely led to the higher MSRP. In fact, you don't have to look far to see these selling for $6k-$7k. Could these be new old stock?

Edit: Found a review on it. TimeZone : Watch Reviews » Baume & Mercier Hampton Automatic Chronograph, Ref. 10032


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Was very close to pulling the trigger on one of these for around 800 bucks
went with a Terrascope instead


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

I don't normally do this (ask for price validation), sorry if this is against the rules

Jeanrichard Hokusai blue markers, $1,134 at Ashford
JeanRichard Aquascope 60400-11G606-FK6A Men's Limited Edition Watch

Is this a good deal, or I seem to recall Black Friday price was even lower?


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Hamilton Jazzmaster H18451555 QUARTZ 38mm for $170 from Ashford, and can be used with cashback to get 7% off, making it *$157*
Next cheapest price available online is $229
Use either _BeFrugal _or _MrRebate _for the *7%* cash back.

*LINK HERE*

Photos credits go to their owners.


----------



## Rocco (Mar 31, 2015)

Fossil Haywood chronographs have shown up in my local outlet store at these prices:

Silver on black panda: $69
Black dial on bracelet: $92
Silver dial: $92
Beige dial with bronze accents: $92

Jomashop has a bunch of varieties for $90, but you don't get the frankly excellent 11 year Fossil warranty. I didn't see the all blue dial or the rose gold cased varieties, but your selection may vary. I'm not sure of the movement, but the center second hand sweeps at 4 or 5 bps, and the 3:00 subdial spins to register 1/20 seconds. 6:00 is running seconds, 9:00 registers up to 60 minutes.

It's a nice looking Heuer Camaro homage, and F71 would be fawning all over it if it were designed by a micro brand


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

gipsey said:


> Just bought my first rose gold watch. $66au delivered to Sydney. Thanks to the poster on the previous page.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Delivered to Sydney for $66? That is what I am asked to pay for shipping alone most times lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Jomadeals.com has the Fossil Breaker (FS5053) for $59.99 today.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

If you're in Canada The Bay has 30% off on watches and if you have a Bay credit card there is another 20% off. Some decent deals to be found. The Seiko SUN021 is going for around $380 after discounts and some Fossil watches are around $70

30% off Select Designer Watches | TODAY ONLY | Jewellery & Accessories | Hudson's Bay

Edit: Just noticed in the fine print that the watch sale can not be combined with any other offers so the extra 20% might not work. If you pay wit PayPal there is a targeted offer for $20 off $150 which should work if you received it.


----------



## Recht (May 8, 2006)

American Express has a $20 back on $50 or more purchases on Jet.com. Look under AMEX offers when you log in.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I'm a little miffed at this one. This is indeed a Baume et Mercier Hampton Chronograph. This watch was released to glowing reviews back in 2011. The movement, if I recall is a Richemont specific movement with jumping minutes. I think this largely led to the higher MSRP. In fact, you don't have to look far to see these selling for $6k-$7k. Could these be new old stock?
> 
> Edit: Found a review on it. TimeZone : Watch Reviews » Baume & Mercier Hampton Automatic Chronograph, Ref. 10032


Some other reviews say that it is a JLC 751 movement. Might not be such a bad deal.

It's $2580 on Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/Baume-Mercier-Hampton-Milleis-Alligator/dp/B009TBB2IA


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

sanriopurin said:


> I don't normally do this (ask for price validation), sorry if this is against the rules
> 
> Jeanrichard Hokusai blue markers, $1,134 at Ashford
> JeanRichard Aquascope 60400-11G606-FK6A Men's Limited Edition Watch
> ...


73% is very good. BF had majority of watches for 76% off and some over 80 but only for gold and higher price watches. So, 73% is good and don't think this model was available during BF.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Recht said:


> American Express has a $20 back on $50 or more purchases on Jet.com. Look under AMEX offers when you log in.


Enough watches for now, but I did need maple syrup and laundry detergent.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> Enough watches for now, but I did need maple syrup and laundry detergent.


Hope you got Grade B.

FYI, if you don't have this offer in your Amex account, tweet #AmexJet with your synced account.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Edit: Oh, jomaDEALS.com! I've never been there. Got the right price now, thanks for sharing!

Showing a price of $73.99 for me. I'd get one at that price as a gym/run watch. Let me know if it's still available and I'm missing something.



platinumEX said:


> Jomadeals.com has the Fossil Breaker (FS5053) for $59.99 today.
> 
> View attachment 6281986


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

taike said:


> That straight end link is an eyesore.


Not as noticeable in real life imho, but if you switch the rigid metal band to more flexible leather one, it blends in really well. ( mine and Other)









SabaDabadoo


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Just got my Seiko from Jet. Great looking watch for $88. Nice strap too.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Swiss Army Victorinox Infantry Mens Watch 241586 for $215 on Jacob Time's deal of the day. This is the automatic black dial version:

Swiss Army Victorinox Infantry Mens Watch 241586


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

The best price for this (and same as the other red markers) is a bit under $1100 on Ashford's Cyber Monday deal.


sanriopurin said:


> I don't normally do this (ask for price validation), sorry if this is against the rules
> 
> Jeanrichard Hokusai blue markers, $1,134 at Ashford
> JeanRichard Aquascope 60400-11G606-FK6A Men's Limited Edition Watch
> ...


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Those Fossils look pretty cool but wish they were Zodiac branded instead.


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

Casio Pathfinder Triple Sensor (Alt, Baro, Comp) PAG240-1BCR on Amazon deal of the day:

http://amzn.com/B004Y6OX68

$99 today.

It's not a super smashing deal (now, if it were on a titanium bracelet, then it would be) but still, not too bad.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Big price drop on Invicta Men's 18502 I-Force Analog Display Swiss Quartz Beige Watch. Current price: $65


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

Oops wrong thread 

Sent fra min SM-N910F via Tapatalk


----------



## AltF4_ToExit (Feb 13, 2014)

Both Amazon and Barnes and Noble have coupons for 25% off *one* physical book sold by them (not from their marketplace sellers). These can be used to pick up some watch related books. The Amazon coupon is limited to a maximum discount of $10, but the B&N coupon is not.

Both coupons are one use per customer, and both coupons expire on December 14th, 2015 at 2:59 AM Eastern Time. That's 11:59 PM Pacific Time on December *13th*, for those of us on the West Coast.

For Barnes and Noble, 25BNFAMILY is the online code. See the Terms and Conditions for the in store code. Coupon is applied to the most expensive eligible single item in your order. Free standard shipping on orders over $25, plus tax where applicable. Some exclusions. Full terms and conditions.

For Amazon, the code is 25OFFBOOK, but remember that it is limited to a maximum discount of $10. Amazon has free shipping for orders over $35, or for Prime members. Full terms and conditions.

Some examples:

BN.com (discount > $10)

_Watchmaking_ by George Daniels. MSRP is $70, normal price is $66.24, with coupon is $49.68 (-$16.56)

_Masters of Contemporary Watchmaking_ by Michael Clerizo. MSRP is $85, normal price is $81.24, with coupon is $60.93 (-$20.31)

Amazon.com (discount < $10)

_Breguet: Art and Innovation In Watchmaking_ by Emmanuel Breguet and Martin Chapman. MSRP is $39.95, normal price is $31.83, with coupon is $27.86 (-$7.96)

_Practical Watch Repairing_ by Donald de Carle. MSRP is $14.95, normal price is $12.29, with coupon is $9.22 (-$3.07)

- AltF4


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

Here it is. Victorinox DM500. 
Way more watch than the $350 I paid for it. Shipping was a week from Rhode Island to NYC for some reason. Ashford charged me tax, but the packaging was legit.










Such high quality, and what's that? Dual lug holes? Yes, so your nato and non nato staps all look great with their according lug distance.










Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

... and besides, interesting to see how Gemnation deal with this. I ordered this at Black Friday sale price:










And received this:










A bit of firmness and negotiation and Gemnation allowed me to keep for an extra $175

So, a bargain while being honest so I want to share that Gemnation Customer Services proved reasonable. I hope they gain more sales.

Yeknod


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Am intersted in a Rado D-Star 200. Anyone know of a current great "heads up bargain" deal? Thank you.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Yeknodathon said:


> ...A bit of firmness and negotiation and Gemnation allowed me to keep for an extra $175
> 
> So, a bargain while being honest so I want to share that Gemnation Customer Services proved reasonable. I hope they gain more sales.
> 
> Yeknod


So, they tracked you down after realizing their mistake?


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

solchitlins said:


> So, they tracked you down after realizing their mistake?


He contacted them about the error, if I remember correctly. Good man. Great deal!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tsteph12 said:


> Am intersted in a Rado D-Star 200. Anyone know of a current great "heads up bargain" deal? Thank you.


Ashford has grey dial on bracelet for $844
Rado D-Star 200 R15959103 Men's Watch

Blue dial was at $838 during last month's sale. Black on rubber was $599 at that time.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

SO&CO New York Men's 5051.3 Madison Quartz Date Stainless Steel Link Bracelet Watch - $34 price keep going down for this watch


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

Alpina & Gemnation


> He contacted them about the error, if I remember correctly. Good man. Great deal!


That is correct. They said "no can keep or extra $$ that", I said "hold on chummy, I ordered that, ain't my mistake, what you doing about it?", they said, "er, er, er", I said, "look, this is what I would prefer, if I cannot have, this is what I propose, split the difference", they said, "oh, okay" I thought, well okay that was reasonable, I'll offer some free advertising... here.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

taike said:


> Ashford has grey dial on bracelet for $844
> Rado D-Star 200 R15959103 Men's Watch
> 
> Blue dial was at $838 during last month's sale. Black on rubber was $599 at that time.


Great. Thank you very much!


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

taike said:


> Ashford has grey dial on bracelet for $844
> Rado D-Star 200 R15959103 Men's Watch
> 
> Blue dial was at $838 during last month's sale. Black on rubber was $599 at that time.


Ak! I can't believe I missed that crazy deal two years in a row!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Check in periodically with FatWallet, eBates, SlickDeals, etc; there are coupon code offers on these sites pretty regularly throughout the entire year which brings the price to close, if not the same as BF/CM prices on the D-Star 200 (3 hand and chrono).


Perdendosi said:


> Ak! I can't believe I missed that crazy deal two years in a row!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Just got my Seiko from Jet. Great looking watch for $88. Nice strap too.
> 
> View attachment 6283858


Are these tritium hands?

SabaDabadoo


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Are these tritium hands?
> 
> SabaDabadoo


No. It looks like it doesn't have any lume at all even though the specs say otherwise.


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

Yeknodathon said:


> Alpina & Gemnation
> 
> That is correct. They said "no can keep or extra $$ that", I said "hold on chummy, I ordered that, ain't my mistake, what you doing about it?", they said, "er, er, er", I said, "look, this is what I would prefer, if I cannot have, this is what I propose, split the difference", they said, "oh, okay" I thought, well okay that was reasonable, I'll offer some free advertising... here.


I also applaude you for doing the right thing but what recourse does Gemnation really have here?
Not sure if you are in the United States but if so, if something is sent to you by mistake, it's yours to keep. Just curious how this situation could've played out.


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Are these tritium hands?
> 
> SabaDabadoo


No lume on this one.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Yeknodathon said:


> Alpina & Gemnation
> 
> That is correct. They said "no can keep or extra $$ that", I said "hold on chummy, I ordered that, ain't my mistake, what you doing about it?", they said, "er, er, er", I said, "look, this is what I would prefer, if I cannot have, this is what I propose, split the difference", they said, "oh, okay" I thought, well okay that was reasonable, I'll offer some free advertising... here.


what could they really do though? they cant do anything to force you to send it back to them and they cant just charge your credit card (if that's how you paid) since you can easily just do a chargeback and fight it. not saying you should have just kept it and told them to go away but i find their response to be hilarious.

their response made it sound like they had any control at all in the situation. if they were reasonable and were like "sorry we made a mistake, as the bracelet costs more can we charge you 175 or pay for the shipping to exchange with the proper model?" then i would say yes. but if they started with "hey it's our mistake but you have to send it back or pay 300 dollars" i would tell them to go away. wouldnt even waste time negotiating down to 175.


----------



## bullet3z (Mar 18, 2015)

OOasis said:


> Here it is. Victorinox DM500.
> Way more watch than the $350 I paid for it. Shipping was a week from Rhode Island to NYC for some reason. Ashford charged me tax, but the packaging was legit.


This one is still listed at $350 with the free shipping. Plus you can go through BeFrugal and get 7% cash back on the purchase. I tried to use other coupons but it would not let me since the item is listed as "on sale".


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Uroboros said:


> I also applaude you for doing the right thing but what recourse does Gemnation really have here?
> Not sure if you are in the United States but if so, if something is sent to you by mistake, it's yours to keep. Just curious how this situation could've played out.


That may be true legally, but it certainly isn't the right thing ethically.

I, like you, applaud him for doing the "right" thing.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

OOasis said:


> Here it is. Victorinox DM500.
> Way more watch than the $350 I paid for it. Shipping was a week from Rhode Island to NYC for some reason. Ashford charged me tax, but the packaging was legit.
> 
> 
> ...


That is beautiful. The lug holes are a nice touch.

That is a killer price considering its auto. I have seen it in Aussie land for well over $1k. If I did not have an OM this would definitely be on its way to me!

How's the accuracy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Double post


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

matlobi said:


> That may be true legally, but it certainly isn't the right thing ethically.
> 
> I, like you, applaud him for doing the "right" thing.


This is where my increasingly failing memory would have been to my advantage.

I would have got the watch, thought, "Huh; I could have swore I ordered it with a strap. Ah, well."

And carried on.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This is where my increasingly failing memory would have been to my advantage.
> 
> I would have got the watch, thought, "Huh; I could have swore I ordered it with a strap. Ah, well."
> 
> And carried on.


Good call lol. If in fact it were a failing memory that's all well and good lol.

I know whenever I am duped, it takes me a long while to get over it. I realise it is a store and am sure they make their fare share of money but I have to applaud my fellow member for being honest. Good karma coming his way!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sparco (Aug 23, 2011)

Here is this deal again! great price and make sure to checkout coupons and cash backs (6% @ BeFrugal)

1240.41.63.1183 Eterna Kontiki Chronograph Men's Stainless Steel Automatic Watch for $999 (tax in some states)
Eterna 1240.41.63.1183 Eterna Kontiki Chronograph Men's Stainless Steel Automatic Watch | BLUEFLY


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Uroboros said:


> I also applaude you for doing the right thing but what recourse does Gemnation really have here?
> Not sure if you are in the United States but if so, *if something is sent to you by mistake, it's yours to keep*. Just curious how this situation could've played out.


This is hardly the truth, I know from friends working at large banks, hundreds of millions get sent 'by mistake' to wrong accounts, nobody is keeping anything, doesn't even have the right to. In our watch situation here, they could easily charge the CC and the CC cannot just willy-nilly charge it back, I've tried it with a $20 parking charge, NO-CAN'T DO the CC said because they showed us a receipt, Gemnation can also show a receipt of the more expensive watch shipped, a charge back won't go through.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

thechin said:


> This is hardly the truth, I know from friends working at large banks, hundreds of millions get sent 'by mistake' to wrong accounts, nobody is keeping anything, doesn't even have the right to. In our watch situation here, they could easily charge the CC and the CC cannot just willy-nilly charge it back, I've tried it with a $20 parking charge, NO-CAN'T DO the CC said because they showed us a receipt, Gemnation can also show a receipt of the more expensive watch shipped, a charge back won't go through.


i don't think it's that simple. in your parking example i think the cc cant do anything about because you physically put the card in the machine to accept the charges. whereas if gemnation proceeds to charge you an extra 300 dollars or whatever amount after the fact you can easily dispute that. if all it took was for gemnation to produce a receipt to cancel your chargeback then they can ship you the wrong watch on purpose then charge you another 6000 dollars after that and just make up a receipt. i think in order for them to charge any extra amount you have to actually agree to it on your end i.e. when you place an order and click check out. they cannot just randomly start charging stuff to your card and make up a receipt for it.

also, their first shipment would not show that they shipped the wrong watch otherwise they would have caught it and contacted him. the only thing they have to prove that they shipped the wrong watch to him specifically is whether or not he admits it.

and with the bank sending money to wrong accounts it's a different scenario. there's probably fine print that no one reads when you first sign up for an account that allows them to take money back from you when errors like that happen. i'm guessing gemnation etc. doesn't have that in their t's and c's otherwise they would have just told him to send it back or charge him without his permission (like a bank would).


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Yeknodathon said:


> Alpina & Gemnation
> 
> That is correct. They said "no can keep or extra $$ that", I said "hold on chummy, I ordered that, ain't my mistake, what you doing about it?", they said, "er, er, er", I said, "look, this is what I would prefer, if I cannot have, this is what I propose, split the difference", they said, "oh, okay" I thought, well okay that was reasonable, I'll offer some free advertising... here.


Well done.

Thanks for sharing. Glad to hear about someone with integrity.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

joey79 said:


> That is beautiful. The lug holes are a nice touch.
> 
> That is a killer price especially considering its auto. I have seen it in Aussie land for well over $1k. If I did not have an OM this would definitely be on its way to me!
> 
> ...


+4 in the last 12 hours. 
It's a1k quality watch for sure. Really tight construction, and the extra lug holes allow for the use of every type of strap I have. I watch makers did classy design touches like this. 
Also eta2893-a2, not a 2824 like most non-inhouse movements.

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

OOasis said:


> +4 in the last 12 hours.
> It's a1k quality watch for sure. Really tight construction, and the extra lug holes allow for the use of every type of strap I have. I watch makers did classy design touches like this.
> Also eta2893-a2, not a 2824 like most non-inhouse movements.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


Nice. Easy strap change over will give it that versatility and allow you to mix it up a bit.

This thread is fantastic. Thanks all who contribute 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

danktrees said:


> i don't think it's that simple. in your parking example i think the cc cant do anything about because you physically put the card in the machine to accept the charges. whereas if gemnation proceeds to charge you an extra 300 dollars or whatever amount after the fact you can easily dispute that. if all it took was for gemnation to produce a receipt to cancel your chargeback then they can ship you the wrong watch on purpose then charge you another 6000 dollars after that and just make up a receipt. i think in order for them to charge any extra amount you have to actually agree to it on your end i.e. when you place an order and click check out. they cannot just randomly start charging stuff to your card and make up a receipt for it.
> 
> also, their first shipment would not show that they shipped the wrong watch otherwise they would have caught it and contacted him. the only thing they have to prove that they shipped the wrong watch to him specifically is whether or not he admits it.
> 
> and with the bank sending money to wrong accounts it's a different scenario. there's probably fine print that no one reads when you first sign up for an account that allows them to take money back from you when errors like that happen. i'm guessing gemnation etc. doesn't have that in their t's and c's otherwise they would have just told him to send it back or charge him without his permission (like a bank would).


Well, if we go through all the 25 pages or whatever of Gemnations' terms and conditions, I bet the scenario we're discussing is covered there too, so lets not think that the retailer is absolutely with tied hands, what if they sent a $600K Patek instead? Oh, no sorry sir, it was our mistake so we can agree on your extra $175 and you keep it ???


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

sparco said:


> Here is this deal again! great price and make sure to checkout coupons and cash backs (6% @ BeFrugal)
> 
> 1240.41.63.1183 Eterna Kontiki Chronograph Men's Stainless Steel Automatic Watch for $999 (tax in some states)
> Eterna 1240.41.63.1183 Eterna Kontiki Chronograph Men's Stainless Steel Automatic Watch | BLUEFLY


It says sold out already, I think the only 'deals' on this watch left are now on ebay.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

whoreologist said:


> I've just received my 42mm sapphire crystal 1963 from Long Island Watches and it's gorgeous. No alignment issues on the markers, beautiful and so far accurate movement. I'll be posting a review with some detailed pics soon.
> 
> I'm really curious about the markings on the case back. It says 2013/50 0703. Is this the limited edition numbering I've read about? Meaning this would be the 703rd case back made?
> 
> ...


Yes, please do, would love to see.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

thechin said:


> Well, if we go through all the 25 pages or whatever of Gemnations' terms and conditions, I bet the scenario we're discussing is covered there too, so lets not think that the retailer is absolutely with tied hands, what if they sent a $600K Patek instead? Oh, no sorry sir, it was our mistake so we can agree on your extra $175 and you keep it ???


well like i said, if that provision is in there they would have just charged him the initial amount. but looking at their terms and conditions there is nothing that would cover this scenario (only if there's a mistake on the website with stuff like pricing or information errors which would allow them to cancel an order) which is probably why they asked for permission to charge him more money.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

thechin said:


> This is hardly the truth, I know from friends working at large banks, hundreds of millions get sent 'by mistake' to wrong accounts, nobody is keeping anything, doesn't even have the right to. In our watch situation here, they could easily charge the CC and the CC cannot just willy-nilly charge it back, I've tried it with a $20 parking charge, NO-CAN'T DO the CC said because they showed us a receipt, Gemnation can also show a receipt of the more expensive watch shipped, a charge back won't go through.


Nope.

Getting $ put into your account is one thing. Getting something mailed to you is different.

In the US, by Federal Law, if someone sends you something you didn't order, it is yours. The silly folks at the gov.gov even spent out tax dollars advertising this one year when they had yet to spend their entire budget. I remember the commercial from back in the 80's. There was a family of Eskimos and a new freezer was delivered to them. The commentator said, "If you receive anything in the mail that you didn't order, it is yours and the sender cannot make you pay for it." And then all the Eskimos smiled at their new deep freeze freezer.

If Gemnation ever ships your a $600k watch by mistake, by law, it is yours.

I do find it interesting that there were some complaints here that folks didn't get the watch they ordered because this same vendor "oversold" their stock. And, because of the small print, the buyer was left in the lurch. The tables turned and this vendor was on the other side of the transaction.



matlobi said:


> That may be true legally, but it certainly isn't the right thing ethically.
> 
> I, like you, applaud him for doing the "right" thing.


I suppose that if Holben's sent me a $2,500 watch by mistake, I'd send it back. No questions asked. For some vendors, those that walk a narrow line of business ethics, my tolerance would vary by scenario.

Kudos to the OP who told them of their error. Not sure I would be so understanding.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

NYCPMAN said:


> NO COUPON NEEDED - LOWEST PRICE IS LISTED !! -  ( does Not need a coupon )
> 
> Also Deep Blues are still on sale 40% off the lowest price on the website use coupon code "forty"


"No coupon needed for lowest price."

"For lowest price, use this coupon."

*WTF?*

And now, my watch deal, because, wouldn't it be nice if every time we made a complaint here it was accompanied by a deal?

*CITIZEN*
*Perpetual Chrono A-T Eco-Drive Black Dial Titanium Men's Chronograph Watch*

Radio controlled (time syncs every night) chronograph with perpetual date and sapphire crystal & titanium case/bracelet.

$349 at Jomashop
*
or $309 for the stainless version at Jet*


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Just got my Seiko from Jet. Great looking watch for $88. Nice strap too.
> 
> View attachment 6283858


Very Nice watch  !!!
i try to search on jet If they are one for me ...


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

I didn't want to admit it but I probably wouldn't have said anything if I got sent that sweet chrono by mistake... lol
Honestly, if they contacted me I would have probably played dumb but that would depend on how they approached me about it. 
What if I gave it as a gift or something, hard to believe they could do much about it.

but good for you, you're a better man than me

EDIT:
Now that I think about it, I was in a similar situation when I ordered my custom wedding ring from a local artist, he was taking a long time and I sent him a reminder that the wedding was approaching, next thing I knew it just showed up in the mail. He must had thought I already paid for it or something. I thought about it for a few weeks and then contacted him and asked for an invoice so I could settle up. Figured it would be a bad omen to start my marriage off with bad karma etc...
He was so appreciative that he gave me a nice discount for being honest.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Just saw this, if anyone is buying a watch from Jet:
Amex Offer w/ $50+ Purchases at Jet.com $20 Credit (Twitter Required)details found at "slickdeals"


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

solchitlins said:


> I didn't want to admit it but I probably wouldn't have said anything if I got sent that sweet chrono by mistake... lol
> Honestly, if they contacted me I would have probably played dumb but that would depend on how they approached me about it.
> What if I gave it as a gift or something, hard to believe they could do much about it.
> 
> ...


Good job. That's my biggest fear... bad karma. I feel like sure I may get away with it and talk about this crazy deal or whatever but life has a funny way of balancing things. No thanks life, lol


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi, i am a newbie both to the forum though a long time lurker, i must say that this thread has been a source of enlightment for me both on watches and how to part me from my hard earned money! Many thanks y'all!


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

Gemnation and Alpina Chrono Mis-ship

Thanks for all the replies. I don't want to hijack the bargain thread too much, but the opportunity is here to say that Gemnation although working to tight margins (yeh, not really my responsibility but IMO they'd very likely sell quickly at a higher price to cover these mistakes) so I didn't expect stellar Customer Service did listen and respond and keep me happy as a customer, though probably because, as has been explained, they didn't have much choice due to US Federal Law. I am a foreign buyer so that would have complicated things. I was also firm, Gemnation mistake so Gemnation arrange swap or replacement at Gemnation cost. My surprise was that I was not offered more choices, money back, choose a different brand etc and then give me the moral dilemma of going through with returning and accepting a "poorer" bargain. I actually prefer the GMT complication over the chrono and would have accepted a way to get the original order or the same with bracelet but both were out of stock.

I guess my motivation was that someone else may have had my order and was upset so it was an opportunity to correct. I think trading watches involves a lot of trust; we trust descriptions, we pay in advance. The collecting and trade hobby is based on trust between seller and buyer, so just my little contribution to this. Also, it is in everyone's interests that Gemnation and other sellers have as many bargain sales as possible  so in a purely self-interested point of view, I don't want Gemnation discouraged.

Would a I do the same if a grail watch came through in the same way?... heck I would be conflicted. Yes, as someone said, bad karma. Very reluctantly I'd have to confess but use every persuasive power to keep.. and wearing it for a week and enjoy.... 

Would I do the same if Gemnation played hard-ball, return or a Navy Seal will come ashore your foreign land and do nasty things... hmmmm

So in summary, bargains can be had dealing with sellers operating on low margins who make mistakes that allow us not to gain bad karma.


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)

seems it s better to deal with Gemnation ( at least if compared to worldofwatches)
both seller failed me on purchases - ALpina 130 Heritage and Kontiki (sic!)
Gemnation had accepted my (fair) offer for similar model in other case, customer care contact was easy and helpful
worldofwatches in pretty rude way ignored my mails, asks 
2 different approaches I d say


----------



## Johnny Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

For any Bulova fans in the UK, Argos (yes Argos) have some brilliant deals on at the moment.

I have both these bought at similar discounted prices, I bought the Rose Gold one from Argos and already had the silver one bought in a sale from Beaverbrooks.

The Rose Gold one is now £500 off the RRP! Bargains.

They are both great watches.

Buy Bulova Men's Precisionist Champlain Chronograph Watch at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Men's watches.
Buy Bulova Men's Precisionist Champlain Chronograph Watch at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Men's watches.

Here are mine:


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

The Amateur said:


> Hi, i am a newbie both to the forum though a long time lurker, i must say that this thread has been a source of enlightment for me both on watches and how to part me from my hard earned money! Many thanks y'all!


Welcome, show us your bargains!!


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

And if anyone is interested:

http://www.consumer.ftc.gov/articles/0181-unordered-merchandise

Here are some questions and answers about dealing with unordered merchandise.

Q. Am I obligated to return or pay for merchandise I never ordered?
A. No. If you receive merchandise that you didn't order, you have a legal right to keep it as a free gift.

Q. Must I notify the seller if I keep unordered merchandise without paying for it?
A. You have no legal obligation to notify the seller. However, it is a good idea to write a letter to the company stating that you didn't order the item and, therefore, you have a legal right to keep it for free. This may discourage the seller from sending you bills or dunning notices, or it may help clear up an honest error. Send your letter by certified mail. Keep the return receipt and a copy of the letter for your records. You may need it later.

Q. What should I do if the unordered merchandise I received was the result of an honest shipping error?
A. Write the seller and offer to return the merchandise, provided the seller pays for postage and handling. Give the seller a specific and reasonable amount of time (say 30 days) to pick up the merchandise or arrange to have it returned at no expense to you. Tell the seller that you reserve the right to keep the merchandise or dispose of it after the specified time has passed.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Noticed 2 big price drops.

*1. *GV2 by Gevril Men's 9900 Scuderia Analog Display Swiss Quartz Black Watch (B00NNG9PNG) - Currently $190. Saw it around $1000 just few months ago








*2. *Victorinox Men's 249089 Original Analog Display Swiss Quartz Black Watch (B00AYE203M) for around $110 instead of average $150


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

As i stay outside the CONUS my bargains are still winging thier way to me, have had/having some harrowing experiences with the UPS surepost primarily USPS and an Amazon fulfilled order sold by Perfect Time for a FC order that got summarily cancelled without any reason. Amazon have been kind enough to offer me the opportunity to purchase it at the same price from their own store.
What i've got coming my way are a Bulova Military UHF and a Seiko SARB017 C/O Massdrop, an Eterna Artena C/O WoW, a Movado Defio (BD) C/O Ashford and a HMT Pilot (WD). As you would have probably guessed for me watches are beautiful pieces of work to be worn and cared for and i am not (at this point) too bothered about anything else, BTW the first thing i do once i get a watch is close my eyes and set it a few minutes fast so that i am not late :-( and i am not too keen on the Chronos


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

Ticonderoga said:


> Nope.
> 
> Getting $ put into your account is one thing. Getting something mailed to you is different.
> 
> ...


That was my point , once it goes through the mail, it's yours. BTW, I remember the Eskimo receiving a big fan that was ironically his to keep.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

*Frederique Constant Men's FC303C5B4 Index Stainless Steel Watch*

$432.99-FREE One-Day Shipping & Free Returns










http://www.amazon.com/Frederique-Co...UTF8&qid=1449929188&sr=1-7&nodeID=13153886011


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow. I just went through 3 pages of Alpina junk to find a bargain in this "bargain" thread. I remember when Alpina dive watches were on sale earlier in the year. Someone made the comment, "take the Alpina discussions elsewhere. Great content, but not here." I would like to echo that comment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

mannal said:


> *Frederique Constant Men's FC303C5B4 Index Stainless Steel Watch*
> 
> $432.99-FREE One-Day Shipping & Free Returns
> 
> ...


Seems like this one is a pretty good price too...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B006JAGY0A/ref=pd_aw_vtph_241_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=13G6FGJPQN0JJTTA01H1

Thoughts?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Not the best on FC's with the SW-200-2 but not bad for Amazon. I paid $389.00 for a FC-303WN5B6B from Creation watches a few months ago. 



ebtromba said:


> Seems like this one is a pretty good price too...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B006JAGY0A/ref=pd_aw_vtph_241_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=13G6FGJPQN0JJTTA01H1
> 
> Thoughts?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

On more thing, Jacob Watch has the FC-303WN5B6B for $409

Frederique Constant Automatic Mens Watch FC-303WN5B6B



mannal said:


> Not the best on FC's with the SW-200-2 but not bad for Amazon. I paid $389.00 FC-303WN5B6B from Creation watches a few months ago.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Wow these ethics discussions would be better served in their own thread.


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> And yet ANOTHER strap deal....Christopher Ward has posted a (very) few 20mm and 22mm leather straps for $30 USD (probably cheaper through the European site) under the Clearance tab. I picked up the C8 strap last time 'round at $30 for my C11 Makira Pro and it's a winner! Mens Straps Clearance


Did anyone else order these straps from Christopher Ward? I ordered one on 11/24 and it has yet to arrive. In the same amount of time I got a strap from cheapestnatostraps--also on the far side of the Atlantic.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Momo Design Highway Grey Bezel Black Silicone Mens Watch MD1013BK-41 at Jomadeals Deal of the Day for $75


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

frostjoe said:


> Did anyone else order these straps from Christopher Ward? I ordered one on 11/24 and it has yet to arrive. In the same amount of time I got a strap from cheapestnatostraps--also on the far side of the Atlantic.


I ordered one about 3 weeks ago, on the 2nd week of getting nothing I emailed them to ask "Que passa hombre" and a lady responded that they were out of stock and cancelled my order :-s Why no notification of that before I asked ?:-|


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> "No coupon needed for lowest price."
> 
> "For lowest price, use this coupon."
> 
> ...


for my fellow canadians, amazon.ca has the black ion plated version for 390 with free shipping:

http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B005BS2NZ6/...TF8&colid=3JNXQA4S4NS01&coliid=I3LALGJVGMUW6U


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

frostjoe said:


> Did anyone else order these straps from Christopher Ward? I ordered one on 11/24 and it has yet to arrive. In the same amount of time I got a strap from cheapestnatostraps--also on the far side of the Atlantic.


i had ordered on the same day too and i see they charged my paypal but i havent recieved anything yet


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Cdoe BFCM15 at Christoper Ward at their UK site for a 15% off


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

frostjoe said:


> Did anyone else order these straps from Christopher Ward? I ordered one on 11/24 and it has yet to arrive. In the same amount of time I got a strap from cheapestnatostraps--also on the far side of the Atlantic.


I ordered a strap on 11/25. Didn't ever get a shipping notification. Emailed them to ask about it. They were very accommodating. No stock. But they had one with a different buckle and offered to swap the buckle out to make the combo I ordered. It is in transit now.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I guess I'm fortunate. I received my CW strap about two weeks after I ordered. It's a great quality strap for the price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

iuserman said:


> *2. *Victorinox Men's 249089 Original Analog Display Swiss Quartz Black Watch (B00AYE203M) for around $110 instead of average $150
> View attachment 6291306


The Victorinox Original Chronographs are also on sale online right now, too.

Ashford has the tan version for $105
Victorinox Swiss Army Original 241533 Men's Watch








Black, green, grey, and tan versions for $109 at Gemnation:
Swiss Army Original Chronograph Mens Watch Model: V241534
Swiss Army Original Chronograph Mens Watch Model: V241531
Swiss Army Original Chronograph Mens Watch Model: V241532
Swiss Army Original Chronograph Mens Watch Model: V241533


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> The Victorinox Original Chronographs are also on sale online right now, too.
> 
> Ashford has the tan version for $105
> Victorinox Swiss Army Original 241533 Men's Watch
> ...


Now I see that Amazon has a couple of the models even cheaper

Amazon.com: Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241532 Original Chronograph Grey Nylon Strap Watch: Victorinox: Watches
http://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Swiss-textile-Chronograph-241534/dp/B007V4PT5E/


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Some of the Eternas are back in stock at Bluefly. There is a Spherodrive for $1199 plus any coupons you might be able to find.

I got the last Kontiki Chrono at WoW. $730 net sounded like a safe bet.


----------



## Gary_B (Sep 30, 2013)

Duplicate post.


----------



## Gary_B (Sep 30, 2013)

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/techné-sparrowhawk-watch?referer=NXAKQ5&mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Men%27s%20Style%20A%20Product%20Announcement%202015-12-12&utm_term=Community%20-%20Style%20-%20%5BA%5D.

Sparrowhawk aviator's chronograph.

227.50 delivered, mechanical chronograph, : )

167.50 delivered for the quartz!

By Techne instruments.

Really attractive pricing on these, compared to other sellers.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Some of the Eternas are back in stock at Bluefly. There is a Spherodrive for $1199 plus any coupons you might be able to find.
> 
> I got the last Kontiki Chrono at WoW. $730 net sounded like a safe bet.


WoW had that Spherodrive for $1099 yesterday and it was out of stock this morning.


----------



## sparco (Aug 23, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Some of the Eternas are back in stock at Bluefly. There is a Spherodrive for $1199 plus any coupons you might be able to find.
> 
> I got the last Kontiki Chrono at WoW. $730 net sounded like a safe bet.


Which one did you get? The same one? on leather or bracelet? Sounds loke an amazing deal for an Eterna Choro... I got one of the once on Bluefly and they had $200 off $1000 but had to pay tax :/


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

As I was just saying, LOL!: Ashford: Rado Men's D-Star 200 Watch Was: $1795 Now: $799 and Free shipping. offer


dumberdrummer said:


> Check in periodically with FatWallet, eBates, SlickDeals, etc; there are coupon code offers on these sites pretty regularly throughout the entire year which brings the price to close, if not the same as BF/CM prices on the D-Star 200 (3 hand and chrono).


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> WoW had that Spherodrive for $1099 yesterday and it was out of stock this morning.


The one on Bluefly is gone now. They still have two chronos left.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RyanD said:


> The one on Bluefly is gone now. They still have two chronos left.


There are tons of lurkers on here who do nothing but buy up the stuff we talk about and dump it on eBay and the forums at a huge markup.

It's the dirty dark side of talking about deals. We give creeps who feed off of us a job and do the work for their lazy asses.


----------



## sparco (Aug 23, 2011)

Disagree! You will never buy something with huge mark up given that you now know how low you can find it online... It's just not gonna sell ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mog84kupo (Aug 9, 2015)

A new code on Amazon, 25% off with code HOLIDAYS25

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=promo_m_xgl_25hol_vd1_watch?_encoding=UTF8&bbn=13552733011&ie=UTF8&lo=fashion-mens-watches&qid=1448996383&rh=n%3A7141123011%2Cn%3A13552733011%2Cn%3A7147441011%2Cn%3A6358539011%2Cp_6%3AATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-4&pf_rd_r=1QZCQ1DH2TBDJ3PW5R7Y&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=2332365442&pf_rd_i=13552733011

I want a I.N.O.X. as they end at $210 USD, I just can't decide between the black or the blue one

Suggestions?


----------



## RiverRat (Dec 12, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> There are tons of lurkers on here who do nothing but buy up the stuff we talk about and dump it on eBay and the forums at a huge markup.


And then there are those who join the forum just because we appreciate this thread so much. I kinda liked the looks of this at the price...enough to get over it "only being a Timex."

Amazon Price: $47.17
Discount Code DAY2TIMEX for 30% discount
Total: $33.02


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> There are tons of lurkers on here who do nothing but buy up the stuff we talk about and dump it on eBay and the forums at a huge markup.
> 
> It's the dirty dark side of talking about deals. We give creeps who feed off of us a job and do the work for their lazy asses.


Time for a "Total Rip-off! DO NOT BUY!!" Thread to throw them off the scent


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Mog84kupo said:


> A new code on Amazon, 25% off with code HOLIDAYS25
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=promo_m_xgl_25hol_vd1_watch?_encoding=UTF8&bbn=13552733011&ie=UTF8&lo=fashion-mens-watches&qid=1448996383&rh=n%3A7141123011%2Cn%3A13552733011%2Cn%3A7147441011%2Cn%3A6358539011%2Cp_6%3AATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-4&pf_rd_r=1QZCQ1DH2TBDJ3PW5R7Y&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=2332365442&pf_rd_i=13552733011
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the link.
I made a quick run on known brands but nothing really worth mentioning...

There's this ''_sporty_'' Orient that comes down to $60...I thought it was worth it, but it's QUARTZ, bezel is fixed and WR is just 50m so I don't think it qualifies as a really good deal UNLESS someone really digs its looks...

Model # is FUNE200BB0 -- *LINK*

Photo:


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> The one on Bluefly is gone now. They still have two chronos left.


Chronos are all gone now.


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

On the Chris Ward straps, file me as another who ordered on 11/24, got charged immediately, and still has nothing.

Out of stock is one thing...charging me and then apparently having to intention of ever delivering goods (or even bothering to contact me) is outright theft. I'll sure as .... never be buying any of their watches.


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

This is in the used Amazon secton but appears to be about half the regular price. All of the watches I have bought have been like new from Amazon Warehouse.

Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Glycine Men's 3908-14B-D8 Combat Sub-Automatic Watch With Blue Rubber Band


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Last minute gift idea: Momentum Alter Ego for women - looks super funky, with Momentum's great quality 









About $26 bucks at Amazonhttp://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00O4...ntum+watch&dpPl=1&dpID=41TYmUgUmVL&ref=plSrch


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

mmarc77 said:


> This is in the used Amazon secton but appears to be about half the regular price. All of the watches I have bought have been like new from Amazon Warehouse.
> 
> Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Glycine Men's 3908-14B-D8 Combat Sub-Automatic Watch With Blue Rubber Band


Don't really think this is a good deal, but I am jaded by the brand new Combat Subs that Klepsoo had for under $600 last spring.


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Don't really think this is a good deal, but I am jaded by the brand new Combat Subs that Klepsoo had for under $600 last spring.


Someone thought it was good as it is now gone. Sold for $530


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Another nice deal from World of Watches using that givingassistant.org 15% rebate.

Maurice Lacroix Men's Masterpiece Cinq Aiguilles 5-hand automatic black-dial sport-dress watch on a rather sweet-looking bracelet. Coupon code 'HOLIDAYS125' takes the price down to $964.99. With the Giving Assistant rebate, it's $820.24. Excluding the World of Watches family of websites prices, that's about $380 less than others' price.

Men's Masterpiece Cinq Aiguilles Auto Stainless Steel Black Dial | World of Watches









Gemnation also has a new Mo Lacroix holiday sale with good-looking prices. But the one I would have gotten an itchy trigger finger over, the Pontos Diver, sold out fast.

Watches at Gemnation.com


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

jmarkpatton said:


> Wow. I just went through 3 pages of Alpina junk to find a bargain in this "bargain" thread. I remember when Alpina dive watches were on sale earlier in the year. Someone made the comment, "take the Alpina discussions elsewhere. Great content, but not here." I would like to echo that comment.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





mitchjrj said:


> Wow these ethics discussions would be better served in their own thread.


You could also stop whining like 13 year old girls and post your deals if you want. 
Reality is here there is a very small percentage of users that post amazing deals and provide excellent content (I am not among these), an overwhelming majority of lurkers that love to take advantage of said deals and occasionally post comments that are more or less related to the topic (I am among these), and finally a small but vocal minority of pains in the a** that whine and moan as soon as the discussion derails just a bit (you are among these).

Note how it's never those who actually post the deals that complain.

So, either post deals or shut the f*ck up, if you don't want to say thanks as you should.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

To all those like WorthTheWrist, yankeexpress, shmaiz3r and all the other deal posters: THANK YOU!
There is a silent majority that really appreciates what you do for the WUS community.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Just saw this and thought some people would be interested. Pre order the new Ball Engineer II Genesis through 12/31 for $853. You can choose case size, dial color and band from several options. Full retail is $1550.

http://shop.ballwatch.ch/shop/product/68-genesis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Seppia said:


> To all those like WorthTheWrist, yankeexpress, shmaiz3r and all the other deal posters: THANK YOU!
> There is a silent majority that really appreciates what you do for the WUS community.


My pleasure! It is fun to pass along good deals.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Seppia said:


> You could also stop whining like 13 year old girls and post your deals if you want.
> Reality is here there is a very small percentage of users that post amazing deals and provide excellent content (I am not among these), an overwhelming majority of lurkers that love to take advantage of said deals and occasionally post comments that are more or less related to the topic (I am among these), and finally a small but vocal minority of pains in the a** that whine and moan as soon as the discussion derails just a bit (you are among these).
> 
> Note how it's never those who actually post the deals that complain.
> ...


Here, here!! lol


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Seppia said:


> So, either post deals or shut the f*ck up, if you don't want to say thanks as you should.


----------



## sparco (Aug 23, 2011)

Love the Eterna!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> My pleasure! It is fun to pass along good deals.


Good Lord! Now I know what all that kontiki fuzz was about.. It really is a *sight to be seen *in reality.. I've been a graphics designer for over 10 years and I think this watch does look so perfectly designed and is really an eye candy! It's surprising to me because this is actually my least favorite dial color by the way, hahaha.

Wear it in good health.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> Good Lord! Now I know what's all that kontiki fuzz was about.. It really is a *sight to be seen *in reality.. I've been a graphics designer for over 10 years and I think this watch does look so perfectly designed and is really an eye candy! It's surprising to me because this is actually my least favorite dial color by the way, hahaha.
> 
> Wear it in good health.


Fortunately...or unfortunately, the blue dial version was not offered at the reduced sale price ($489.99) that the white and black dials were. It would have been a tough decision, though I had the white dial on my short list for months. If the blue dial had also been available, I probably would have bought both. As it was I almost got the black dial as well.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

The Ball Genesis is a steal. Just odd that a major manufacturer has to offer such steep discounts on a pre-order.
If it had indices rather than numbers I would probably jump on it. I've been wishing my Jazzmaster had some lume. A 43mm Engineer II might replace it soon. . .


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Not really our usual kind of deal, but more like a gift idea that won't break the bank:

ANDROID Women's QUARTZ watch with a 3 slot watch box, for *$50*
I think the price is more than reasonable. Plus, the watch looks nice and versatile.

*LINK HERE*


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanPatrick said:


> Just saw this and thought some people would be interested. Pre order the new Ball Engineer II Genesis through 12/31 for $853. You can choose case size, dial color and band from several options. Full retail is $1550.
> 
> Genesis


Good price. Wish I could find a deal on this one. The dial is gorgeous in person.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Good price. Wish I could find a deal on this one. The dial is gorgeous in person.
> 
> View attachment 6299946


Good looking watch. Personally, I'm looking for the 43mm Chronometer Red with the grey dial. Love that watch. Looks like an Aqua Terra for significantly less money.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Take *30% *off Timex watches in Amazon with coupon *DAY2TIMEX*
Hopefully someone can find a bargain in the hay.

*Promotion LINK
*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Take *35% *off Timex watches in Amazon with coupon *DAY1TIMEX *when you spend over $50

*Promotion LINK*


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

ONLY $1799.99 @ WoW!!! Don't miss out!!
ICELINK Carbon Fiber 83% off!


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

If I received an un-ordered one with 12 dials I would very much insist it is removed at my own cost.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> Take *30% *off Timex watches in Amazon with coupon *DAY2TIMEX*
> Hopefully someone can find a bargain in the hay.
> 
> *Promotion LINK
> ...


I got in on the 50% off a couple of weeks ago, thanks to you (from memory).

Should arrive this week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Gervil Columbus Circle in black case for $599 on an Amazon lightning deal. Retails at $4400.

Gevril Men's 2005 Columbus Circle Black Ion-Plated Coated Stainless Steel Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M2KKLCI/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_EZvBwb441QFYY

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Gervil Columbus Circle in black case for $599 on an Amazon lightning deal. Retails at $4400.
> 
> Gevril Men's 2005 Columbus Circle Black Ion-Plated Coated Stainless Steel Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M2KKLCI/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_EZvBwb441QFYY
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


Aaaaaand its gone. I hesitated because I don't like black cases. Then I went to buy it anyway and they were sold out.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Seppia said:


> You could also stop whining like 13 year old girls and post your deals if you want.
> Reality is here there is a very small percentage of users that post amazing deals and provide excellent content (I am not among these), an overwhelming majority of lurkers that love to take advantage of said deals and occasionally post comments that are more or less related to the topic (I am among these), and finally a small but vocal minority of pains in the a** that whine and moan as soon as the discussion derails just a bit (you are among these).
> 
> Note how it's never those who actually post the deals that complain.
> ...


My bad. I forgot that not everyone on WUS is allowed to have an opinion. I have made two comments in this thread in the two years I've been in this site and both times get jumped on for it. I think by you as a matter of fact. Yet I read everyone else's posts and never really say a word. Actually I bought one of the Alpinas back in the beginning of the year and posted a few threads about how happy I was with it and got jumped for "talking too much about it".

I've posted a few deals as well. But I will admit I don't really have time or the desire to search around for deals, I come here to look and see if there are any out there. Silly me, I thought THAT is what this thread is for.

But you've set me straight and I appreciate it.

Hey anymore news on the Alpinas?

Edit: I forgot to say "Thanks".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cba191 (May 3, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Fortunately...or unfortunately, the blue dial version was not offered at the reduced sale price ($489.99) that the white and black dials were. It would have been a tough decision, though I had the white dial on my short list for months. If the blue dial had also been available, I probably would have bought both. As it was I almost got the black dial as well.


I now feel a little sick that I didn't get on that one.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

More info on the new Genesis:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f239/engineer-ii-genesis-2599298.html

I had two Balls, sold one and now I don't feel complete. I'm actively looking for ways to fund this.











RyanPatrick said:


> Just saw this and thought some people would be interested. Pre order the new Ball Engineer II Genesis through 12/31 for $853. You can choose case size, dial color and band from several options. Full retail is $1550.
> 
> Genesis
> 
> ...


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

joey79 said:


> I got in on the 50% off a couple of weeks ago, thanks to you (from memory).
> 
> Should arrive this week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too. Haven't taken it out of the box yet though. Intelligent quartz for 30 something.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

For 3 more days touchofmodern has a sale on bremont watches, some of them close to 50% off

Sent from paradise!


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

I really like this watch, and its now sells for $138
Nixon Men's A356131 Sentry SS Watch (B00EPQRPDA)


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I loved the Sentry before I joined WUS. Now I look at it and just see really short hands. :-(


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Reduced to $165, lowest recent price according to CamelCamelCamel

http://www.amazon.com/Mondaine-A667...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B002LZUB6K










It is the 38mm version shown but has day and date.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

So cool, but so tiny. . .


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

phuchmileif said:


> On the Chris Ward straps, file me as another who ordered on 11/24, got charged immediately, and still has nothing.
> 
> Out of stock is one thing...charging me and then apparently having to intention of ever delivering goods (or even bothering to contact me) is outright theft. I'll sure as .... never be buying any of their watches.


I'm sure their straps come from a third party. Just calm down and wait for it, or cancel the order. CW will refund you at any time.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Seppia said:


> You could also stop whining like 13 year old girls and post your deals if you want.
> Reality is here there is a very small percentage of users that post amazing deals and provide excellent content (I am not among these), an overwhelming majority of lurkers that love to take advantage of said deals and occasionally post comments that are more or less related to the topic (I am among these), and finally a small but vocal minority of pains in the a** that whine and moan as soon as the discussion derails just a bit (you are among these).
> 
> Note how it's never those who actually post the deals that complain.
> ...


Now that you mention it , my daughter turned 8 in August and she does an awful lot of whining . Any suggestions on how to stop it ?

As for deals , I was on the best buy web site and they have some 22mm clockwork synergy straps for $2.99 and $3.99 - sorry if it's a duplicate post.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Seppia said:


> You could also stop whining like 13 year old girls and post your deals if you want.
> Reality is here there is a very small percentage of users that post amazing deals and provide excellent content (I am not among these), an overwhelming majority of lurkers that love to take advantage of said deals and occasionally post comments that are more or less related to the topic (I am among these), and finally a small but vocal minority of pains in the a** that whine and moan as soon as the discussion derails just a bit (you are among these).
> 
> Note how it's never those who actually post the deals that complain.
> ...


You're skating on thin ice telling members to shut the f*ck up. I'm really surprised that you don't have an infraction, to be honest.

I get it that you're obviously angry. At what, I can't really tell. Of all the posts, yours is the most off-topic, tangential, and distracting.

People get to talk about what they want, so maybe when you say shut the f*ck up you should be looking in the mirror next time.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I loved the Sentry before I joined WUS. Now I look at it and just see really short hands. :-(


And nobody wants to see phallic symbols and think, "short". 

Sorry, they look phallic to me. *ponders whether mind is in gutter*


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

jmarkpatton said:


> My bad. I forgot that not everyone on WUS is _allowed to have an opinion_. . . .


If I am not mistaken, WUS is for posting opinions about and criticizing watches, not other people's posting habits. It is a _fact_ that on most Internet forums (and in real life), it often never works out well to tell other people what they should be doing.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Jomadeals has a Fossil Machine Chronograph for $50 as their deal of the day today.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Thunder/Lightning Deals seemed to be gone on Ashford yesterday. They are back.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> You're skating on thin ice telling members to shut the f*ck up. I'm really surprised that you don't have an infraction, to be honest.
> 
> I get it that you're obviously angry. At what, I can't really tell. Of all the posts, yours is the most off-topic, tangential, and distracting.
> 
> People get to talk about what they want, so maybe when you say shut the f*ck up you should be looking in the mirror next time.


I have certainly been rude here, but I am not angry at all. 
I just find it incredibly douchy and extremely disrespectful of the few that continuously post the deals to ask "back on track, we're only here for the deals, don't deviate", plus they are adding noise (which they seem to hate).

The guys like WorthTheWrist and the others I have mentioned are not the whiners' employees or slaves. 
I mean we are getting a free "deal feed" from them, it is very discouraging of the status of humanity that there's more people saying "back to work" rather than "thank you guys for the contributions".

You could have focused on the substance of my message, but instead you prefer to focus on my use of the word "f*ck" (OHHHHHHHHHHHH) and ask for me to get sanctioned

Makes sense, keep up the great attitude :thumbsup:


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Jomadeals has a Fossil Machine Chronograph for $50 as their deal of the day today.
> 
> View attachment 6303426


It's in eBay for the same price.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Seppia said:


> I have certainly been rude here, but I am not angry at all.
> I just find it incredibly douchy and extremely disrespectful of the few that continuously post the deals to ask "back on track, we're only here for the deals, don't deviate", plus they are adding noise (which they seem to hate).
> 
> The guys like WorthTheWrist and the others I have mentioned are not the whiners' employees or slaves.
> ...


lol, the irony of you calling others douchy and having bad attitudes. Whatever, man. I see I'm compounding the butt hurt, which isn't my intent, so I'll stop feeding.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> I'm sure their straps come from a third party. Just calm down and wait for it, or cancel the order. CW will refund you at any time.


have you ordered straps from them and are speaking from experience ? 
i havent had a response to my email to CW for almost 3 days now . 
i know i can also cancel and get refund thru paypal , that wasint my concern .


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

halaku said:


> have you ordered straps from them and are speaking from experience ?
> i havent had a response to my email to CW for almost 3 days now .
> i know i can also cancel and get refund thru paypal , that wasint my concern .


I thought you meant three weeks or something. CW is a small company and is extremely busy this season. I highly recommend just trying to relax and let them get to it. It's only a few extra days.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Seppia said:


> I have certainly been rude here, but I am not angry at all.
> I just find it incredibly douchy and extremely disrespectful of the few that continuously post the deals to ask "back on track, we're only here for the deals, don't deviate", plus they are adding noise (which they seem to hate).
> 
> The guys like WorthTheWrist and the others I have mentioned are not the whiners' employees or slaves.
> ...


I second everything you said.
It's tasteless to go into a forum and ask a bunch of people to change the way they communicate, but to ask them to halt is just immoral.

_*I think we should give them their true value by completely ignoring them*_ instead of occupying ourselves with each and everyone.

@Robotaz

Using the word f*ck is a no-no in your book, whereas putting down others' talk by asking for their silence is an acceptable "opinion"
That can't be any more superficial.
Actually, you would make a great politician.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> I thought you meant three weeks or something. CW is a small company and is extremely busy this season. I highly recommend just trying to relax and let them get to it. It's only a few extra days.


i did order the straps on 11/24 and have been patient , why would u get the impression that i am not relaxed is surprsing to me , i was just sharing a concern and seeing if anyone else was on the same boat as me , i am very relaxed  in fact i even forgot about the strap until a few days ago lol


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

mannal said:


> I had two Balls, sold one and now I don't feel complete.


Only on a watch forum does this statement not elicit Beavis and Butthead-style snickering.


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

You get it!


Yeknodathon said:


> If I received an un-ordered one with 12 dials I would very much insist it is removed at my own cost.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Oris Audi Sport Chrono for $2156.

If I end up getting an R8 V10 this spring, I'm totally buying one of these to go with it. Anybody want to buy my 400 HP Ariel Atom?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Camelcamelcamel.com spotted an enormous price drop on this charming Frederique Constant in Amazon.
Current price is *$490*.. Cheapest elsewhere +$600

*LINK HERE*

















There's a video of the leather strap model on YT


----------



## seadigs (Oct 10, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Only on a watch forum does this statement not elicit Beavis and Butthead-style snickering.


The original poster is selling one to fund another watch purchase.
Only on a watch forum would someone sell a Ball to buy a watch!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hey, Trekkies. Egard Passages Watch for $349 on Woot. This watch is a collaboration between William Shatner and Egard:









It does look pretty interesting, although I'm not sure it's for me.


Official William Shatner timepiece with signature engraved on case back
Limited edition and numbered
Completely custom made case shape
Curved sapphire crystal with anti reflective coating
Modified automatic movement (Miyota 82s7) - sun/moon indicator
Authentic meteor dust on dial
Carbon fiber on dial
Swiss superluminova on hands
Exhibition case back displaying automatic movement.
Made in China

Update: Bracelet version for $419, as well as other Egard watches on special at WOOT.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

RiverRat said:


> And then there are those who join the forum just because we appreciate this thread so much. I kinda liked the looks of this at the price...enough to get over it "only being a Timex."
> 
> Amazon Price: $47.17
> Discount Code DAY2TIMEX for 30% discount
> ...


Didn't work for me.

I found the coupon code & it says good til 31 Dec 15, but "exclusions apply," I'm assuming this watch isn't in this 30% off deal. Did you actually purchase this or were you speculating that this code would work - really want to know because I'd like to purchase this one.

I tried this code on 6 different Timex watches at Amazon and it didn't work for any of them...?

This link leads to Amazon Timex watches with Day 2: Take 30% Off Select Timex Watches, yet the promo code doesn't work for any of them?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Anyone has a coupon code for Jomashop? Preferably $50 

I was gonna share GOOGLE50
Didn't work for me but give it a go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Regarding all the bickering, all you have to do is look at the number of "likes" under each guy's post to see where the sentiment is in this thread...

*New idea*: No more complaints about *anything* unless it is attached to a deal.

Wanna troll? Add a deal.

Wanna complain about the troll? Add a deal.

Some guy is bugging you? Click the "ignore" button and you'll never hear from them again. I've clicked ignore on the 3 biggests sources of irritation for me at WUS and my life has never been happier.

And then add a deal.

And now my deal:

20mm tan leather rally strap. Edit to add: aftermarket Timex band.

$11.99 + 2.75 shipping

*20mm Tan Leather Smooth Padded Stitched Watch Band*









At the bottom of the page for this strap, you'll see some similar Timex strap deals ~ different colors, styles, etc.


----------



## big ned (Jul 17, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Hey, Trekkies. Egard Passages Watch for $349 on Woot. This watch is a collaboration between William Shatner and Egard:
> 
> View attachment 6304610
> 
> ...


Times must be hard for William, as it appears he now works as a chimney sweep.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> ...
> And now my deal:
> 
> 20mm tan leather rally strap. Now, its from Timex, but I have to say, they have some pretty nice straps.
> ...


Sorry, not eligible for prime, and according to review it is aftermarket not timex branded.


----------



## 2Channon (Nov 15, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Deep-Blue-Uni...&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER,p_89:Deep+Blue







$111.00 after code "HOLIDAYS25"


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

2Channon said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Deep-Blue-Uni...&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER,p_89:Deep+Blue
> View attachment 6306466
> 
> $111.00 after code "HOLIDAYS25"


Damnit. I've been waiting for the red to drop again for weeks. It was down to 150 around thanksgiving but no codes worked. I really wanted to be around 100. This would be close enough but now it's back 299. I can't seem to get lucky.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Damnit. I've been waiting for the red to drop again for weeks. It was down to 150 around thanksgiving but no codes worked. I really wanted to be around 100. This would be close enough but now it's back 299. I can't seem to get lucky.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still shows 150 for me


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

stage12m said:


> Still shows 150 for me


Really? Maybe I'm looking at a different seller now? Link?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Really? Maybe I'm looking at a different seller now? Link?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.amazon.com/Deep-Blue-Uni...DKIKX0DER,p_89:Deep Blue&tag=viglink122305-20


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

big ned said:


> Times must be hard for William, as it appears he now works as a chimney sweep.


It appears he did good with that watch. All the reviews I have seen are uber positive.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Oris Audi Sport Chrono for $2156.
> 
> If I end up getting an R8 V10 this spring, I'm totally buying one of these to go with it. Anybody want to buy my 400 HP Ariel Atom?
> 
> ...


It's cheaper at Authentic Watches; brand new too. $1,975

http://www.authenticwatches.com/oris-77476617481-set.html#.Vm3dpUk7bqA

Personally I prefer the follow up version, the all black model. This one was once at Jomashop for just over $2k if I recall correctly. I've been waiting for the deal to resurface, nothing yet as of now...

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

stage12m said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Deep-Blue-Uni...DKIKX0DER,p_89:Deep Blue&tag=viglink122305-20


Yeah. That's the orange one he originally linked. I said I've been wanting the red dial. Reading is fundamental. Lol. I appreciate the attempt though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

JeanRichard Terrascope Black Dial priced at $700 @ Ashford Lightning Deal

Sorry can't post link


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Hey, Trekkies. Egard Passages Watch for $349 on Woot. This watch is a collaboration between William Shatner and Egard:
> 
> View attachment 6304610
> 
> ...


I first learned of this watch at Touch of Modern about half a year ago. It was going for $600-700+ to which I say "no way!".

It was back again there recently, for around $450, "now that's more like it, but still too much."

Now at $349 I think it is a good price. It's the same movement that powers Sevenfriday and Dietrich watches, isn't it?

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> Now that you mention it , my daughter turned 8 in August and she does an awful lot of whining . Any suggestions on how to stop it ?
> 
> As for deals , I was on the best buy web site and they have some 22mm clockwork synergy straps for $2.99 and $3.99 - sorry if it's a duplicate post.


This a great deal indeed, I ordered couple, 3 bucks for a Nato with PVD rings, even the Chinese on ebay can't beat that.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

big ned said:


> Times must be hard for William, as it appears he now works as a chimney sweep.


lol


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Yeah. That's the orange one he originally linked. I said I've been wanting the red dial. Reading is fundamental. Lol. I appreciate the attempt though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep an eye on the Deep Blue site. They're $250 less 40%. Red looks like it went out-of-stock but they still show a price on it, so there's a chance they'll restock it. Good luck!


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Yeah. That's the orange one he originally linked. I said I've been wanting the red dial. Reading is fundamental. Lol. I appreciate the attempt though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're right, my apologies for being an idiot and trying to help.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Check Evine for the red Deep Blue


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Costco Members:
$149.99

Seiko Kinetic Mens Watch


----------



## ilgimmy (Jun 17, 2013)

mannal said:


> I had two Balls, sold one and now I don't feel complete.


Sorry for the OT, but I can't stop laughing at this 

Inviato dal mio A0001 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

The Amateur said:


> JeanRichard Terrascope Black Dial priced at $700 @ Ashford Lightning Deal
> 
> Sorry can't post link


I think you mean purple dial
http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/60500-11-D01-11A.pid








The color of royalty, definitely fit for a queen.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

At 4:25am (30min earlier if you're a prime member) Amazon has the Citizen Eco-Drive diver BN0000-04H on a lightning deal. It's currently at $177. At that price, it's a great deal because Amazon is a Citizen AD - so you get the std 5 yr warranty. Can't wait to see how low it goes....if I'm awake that is. 








http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000E..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0FHGMPFH7JAQYM1DV2C9


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

Congratulations to anyone who scored the Maurice Lacroix Pontos S for $1625 @ Gemnation. It's already sold out. If I had seen it in time, I probably would have jumped.









This one is still available AFAIK, for $2149.









Maurice Lacroix Pontos S Mens Watch Model: PT6008-SS002-330


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

is it just me or are the lightning deals on ashford not loading properly? the pricing on the lightning deals page does not match the pricing on the product page after you click on a particular watch.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

bronzy77 said:


> Congratulations to anyone who scored the Maurice Lacroix Pontos S for $1625 @ Gemnation. It's already sold out. If I had seen it in time, I probably would have jumped.
> 
> View attachment 6308586
> 
> ...


Is there a particular reason why this watch deserve so much love? Does it have an in-house COSC movement?
Not being sarcastic just really want to know


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't know the exact model #s, but on evine.com they have the Deep Blue Sea Ram II quartz for $139 + shipping.

Live long and prosper - Vulcan proverb


----------



## Scorpion 1031 (Jul 4, 2015)

For the Invicta lovers, Amazon has the 16036SYB Grand Diver Automatic on sale for $69.72. I believe the SYB designation means it includes a yellow dive box. Also, Amazon lists this watch as a quartz but 16036 is the automatic model.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

danktrees said:


> is it just me or are the lightning deals on ashford not loading properly? the pricing on the lightning deals page does not match the pricing on the product page after you click on a particular watch.


Looks like latest round is not working right. You can try raising them on the live chat. Usually pretty responsive, and sometimes willing to give you some better pricing or next day shipping if you buy multiple pieces.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

uyebsk said:


> Is there a particular reason why this watch deserve so much love? Does it have an in-house COSC movement?
> Not being sarcastic just really want to know


I think it's just because it's the niciest Lacroix out there.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Scorpion 1031 said:


> For the Invicta lovers, Amazon has the 16036SYB Grand Diver Automatic on sale for $69.72. I believe the SYB designation means it includes a yellow dive box. Also, Amazon lists this watch as a quartz but 16036 is the automatic model.
> 
> View attachment 6308946


not sure what the SYB stands for, but this 3046 has the yellow rotor:










And silver dial with the same nomenclature.


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)

mannal said:


> I had two Balls, sold one and now I don't feel complete...


Best. Quote. Ever. :-d


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> At 4:25am (30min earlier if you're a prime member) Amazon has the Citizen Eco-Drive diver BN0000-04H on a lightning deal. It's currently at $177. At that price, it's a great deal because Amazon is a Citizen AD - so you get the std 5 yr warranty. Can't wait to see how low it goes....if I'm awake that is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to find a classic (quartz) tool diver deal just like this but in the 43-45mm range. Amazon says this one is 43 but really it's 41mm like its blue cousin the bn0151-09l. They're just including the crown in the measurement I guess.

This is still a great Lighting Deal and worth getting up in the middle of the night for. But my quest continues for a big black dial quartz non-fashion tool diver.

Now watch me set my alarm for this deal anyway. Thanks for the tip Cairo!


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

mannal said:


> I had two Balls, sold one and now I don't feel complete. I'm actively looking for ways to fund this.





DCP said:


> Best. Quote. Ever. :-d


LOL
There, u can have this "Pen!s" watch from Ofrei for $689


----------



## bullet3z (Mar 18, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> I don't know the exact model #s, but on evine.com they have the Deep Blue Sea Ram II quartz for $139 + shipping.
> 
> Live long and prosper - Vulcan proverb


I think this may be the better deal. It says it is a SEA RAM but the part numbers below show it to be the SEA RAM II. 2 straps with this deal. It comes to $133.81 shipped.

Deep Blue 45mm Sea Ram 500M Swiss Quartz Silicone Strap Watch w/ Extra Nylon Strap

I have no idea if they are good to go though.


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

Not to be sarcastic, but a simple search would have revealed 5 pages on the Pontos S. It's nobody's job to convince you to buy a watch. If a picture of a watch doesn't spur you to delve into it, the watch is not for you. I posted a deal, if you don't like it---- JUST SCROLL ON!!


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

bronzy77 said:


> Not to be sarcastic, but a simple search would have revealed 5 pages on the Pontos S. It's nobody's job to convince you to buy a watch. If a picture of a watch doesn't spur you to delve into it, the watch is not for you. I posted a deal, if you don't like it---- JUST SCROLL ON!!


First of all, it was Worththewrist who posted this first so you were essentially double-posting. Second, your so called "picture" of the watch was sold out so you didn't really post a deal did you?
I came across this recently and I find it quite handy to describe you in this situation:


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

danktrees said:


> is it just me or are the lightning deals on ashford not loading properly? the pricing on the lightning deals page does not match the pricing on the product page after you click on a particular watch.


Think their thunder lightning deals are just good PR. I bought a Terrascope in their regular sale and it appeared last night in the thunder lightning sale at exactly the same price.


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

In fact the chrono was still available, which was part of the post. Cool, find your own deals.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

taike said:


> I think you mean purple dial
> JeanRichard Terrascope 60500-11-D01-11A Men's Watch
> 
> 
> ...


Bought it 10 days ago in their normal sale for the same price


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

garf666 said:


> Think their thunder lightning deals are just good PR. I bought a Terrascope in their regular sale and it appeared last night in the thunder lightning sale at exactly the same price.


I agree. I was considering a couple of watches during their BF sale. Then they jumped the price for the holiday sale. Then when they went on lightning sale, it was no cheaper than the BF prices.


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

boze said:


> I want to find a classic (quartz) tool diver deal just like this but in the 43-45mm range. Amazon says this one is 43 but really it's 41mm like its blue cousin the bn0151-09l. They're just including the crown in the measurement I guess.
> 
> This is still a great Lighting Deal and worth getting up in the middle of the night for. But my quest continues for a big black dial quartz non-fashion tool diver.
> 
> Now watch me set my alarm for this deal anyway. Thanks for the tip Cairo!


I got the black-dialed version of the blue cousin to the watch in the Amazon deal. Posted some pics here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-...1-09l-some-pics-1501938-116.html#post23368026

I think you'll really like the watch and that it's worth waking up to take advantage of the deal for!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If you're looking for a nudge on an Ashford deal, through to 11:59 p.m. Monday, FatWallet is giving 8% cash back for Ashford purchases. Per cashbackaholic, that's the best rebate going for Ashford.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

bronzy77 said:


> Not to be sarcastic, but a simple search would have revealed 5 pages on the Pontos S. It's nobody's job to convince you to buy a watch. If a picture of a watch doesn't spur you to delve into it, the watch is not for you. I posted a deal, if you don't like it---- JUST SCROLL ON!!


So why not do him a solid and just provide a couple of the best links? It's the holiday season. Be generous, not grinchy.

Oh, and you should learn how to use the quote feature.



bronzy77 said:


> In fact the chrono was still available, which was part of the post. Cool, find your own deals.


Definitely need to learn when to quote someone in a threaded conversation with multiple posters before taking it on yourself to moderate the thread. :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Everybody is so freaking sensitive... It's hilarious 
It's the holidays, guys... Be Merry ;-)


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Oris Audi Sport Chrono for $2156.
> 
> If I end up getting an R8 V10 this spring, I'm totally buying one of these to go with it. Anybody want to buy my 400 HP Ariel Atom?
> 
> ...


Is it me or is that dial Aplina like? Obviously colour scheme is different and I know nothing at about the Aplina, apart from all the pics and excitement on this thread.

Just like the Alpina the dial on this Oris is beautiful, however I am not big on having car brands/models on the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> Didn't work for me.
> 
> I found the coupon code & it says good til 31 Dec 15, but "exclusions apply," I'm assuming this watch isn't in this 30% off deal. Did you actually purchase this or were you speculating that this code would work - really want to know because I'd like to purchase this one.
> 
> ...


Send Amazon an email or call. That is what I had to do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Everybody is so freaking sensitive... It's hilarious
> It's the holidays, guys... Be Merry ;-)


Two things I make sure are nearby when I read this thread: my wallet for the deals, and popcorn for the drama.

The "Heads Up!" Thread - come for the deals, stay for the drama


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

boze said:


> I want to find a classic (quartz) tool diver deal just like this but in the 43-45mm range. Amazon says this one is 43 but really it's 41mm like its blue cousin the bn0151-09l. They're just including the crown in the measurement I guess.
> 
> This is still a great Lighting Deal and worth getting up in the middle of the night for. But my quest continues for a big black dial quartz non-fashion tool diver.
> 
> Now watch me set my alarm for this deal anyway. Thanks for the tip Cairo!


If only the seiko sawtooth was still in production. Would suit your needs perfectly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scorpion 1031 (Jul 4, 2015)

The photos on Amazon show the 16036SYB having the yellow rotor as well.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

joey79 said:


> Send Amazon an email or call. That is what I had to do.


Finding it to be a little more difficult than I realized: the "help" link leads to a self-help FAQ which then leads to a member's discussion area. I really wish that when you clicked "contact," you could see Amazon's phone #. If anyone would care to post it, that would be swimming.
*
By the way, I'm still seeing a lot of complaining about who said what and to who, yet all of this WHINING isn't connected to a deal.*

Here's an idea, add a deal to the complaint that no one wants to hear. We want to hear your deal.

Rant complete.

And now my deal to pay for aforementioned rant:

Walmart has a fishing tackle box for $13.84 that just does wonders for organizing your watch strap collection:

















And yes, those watch boxes fit under the 3 folding trays with room to spare.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

mannal said:


> More info on the new Genesis:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f239/engineer-ii-genesis-2599298.html
> 
> ...


Added to the What's the funniest thing you've seen at WUS? thread.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

joey79 said:


> Is it me or is that dial Aplina like? Obviously colour scheme is different and I know nothing at about the Aplina, apart from all the pics and excitement on this thread.
> 
> Just like the Alpina the dial on this Oris is beautiful, however I am not big on having car brands/models on the dial.


Having seen the Oris up-close - but not the Alpina admittedly - I'll say they are quite different.

The defining feature of the Oris, which the Alpina definitely doesn't have, is the subdials are 'concaved' in. The pictures don't really convey the 'concave-ness' in real life.


----------



## Scorpion 1031 (Jul 4, 2015)

Calling all Seiko lovers, Amazon has the Japanese imported SND409 Chronograph for $86.48 and the SSB115 Chronograph for $99.99. (Only 2 left at this price!) However, it can also be purchased for $119.99+$7.62 shipping and handling. Edit: Add the Japanese imported SND495P for $84.40

SND409








SSB115








SND495P


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

danktrees said:


> is it just me or are the lightning deals on ashford not loading properly? the pricing on the lightning deals page does not match the pricing on the product page after you click on a particular watch.


Their website manager needs to be fired. I've posted lots of screenshots of screwed up lightning deals on their site. The first time, it is funny. The second time, it makes you wonder if you really want to do business with them. If they are an online store that can't run a website, I wonder what else they'll screw up.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Revue Thommen 43mm Air Speed Automatic $532
Evine.com
Additional 15% OFF first order or 10% OFF *SAVE10

*More pictures here


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Their website manager needs to be fired. I've posted lots of screenshots of screwed up lightning deals on their site. The first time, it is funny. The second time, it makes you wonder if you really want to do business with them. If they are an online store that can't run a website, I wonder what else they'll screw up.


The ecommerce software is obviously buggy, and they are probably at the mercy of the web consulting firm that supplies the software. In other words, not something that they likely can fix themselves. They aren't an Amazon who likely has a giant web development team on staff when they have problems.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Their website manager needs to be fired. I've posted lots of screenshots of screwed up lightning deals on their site. The first time, it is funny. The second time, it makes you wonder if you really want to do business with them. If they are an online store that can't run a website, I wonder what else they'll screw up.


This is how I feel about Frontier Airlines. At least watches aren't potentially life and death.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I can't stand any of the low budget carriers. They treat you like a number and nickel and dime you for everything. It's kind of like hitchhiking a ride in the back of a livestock truck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

I love Southwest. They don't nickel and dime and the staff is just fun to fly with. Especially on Vegas or Caribbean flights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

Scorpion 1031 said:


> Calling all Seiko lovers, Amazon has the Japanese imported SND409 Chronograph for $86.48 and the SSB115 Chronograph for $99.99. (Only 2 left at this price!) However, it can also be purchased for $119.99+$7.62 shipping and handling. Edit: Add the Japanese imported SND495P for $84.40
> 
> SND409
> View attachment 6311722
> ...


after not buying anything for 2.5 weeks, this watch lured me in. However, the mailing costs are extreme to get it before the holidays...


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

hawkeye86 said:


> I can't stand any of the low budget carriers. They treat you like a number and nickel and dime you for everything. It's kind of like hitchhiking a ride in the back of a livestock truck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't been too impressed with any of them in the US. However, several of the European low budget carriers are fantastic. Flying RyanAir has always been fun. The prices reflect the service, so I don't complain. A ticket gets you a spot on the plane. Everything else costs more. Baggage, more money. Drinks, more money. Board early, more money. But since the price reflects the service, I don't complain one bit. From Germany, I've flown to Finland, Slovakia, Poland, Italy, England, Scotland, Ireland, and Spain, all for under $150 round trip. Some were under $50 round trip (10 cent tickets, and the rest was the mandatory taxes). RyanAir gets that any unsold seat is a loss of money, and 72 hours before flight time, they sell them super cheap. Great for weekend getaways.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Everybody is so freaking sensitive... It's hilarious
> It's the holidays, guys... Be Merry ;-)


Oh Yea!

Well why don't you shut up! I don't like that Smurf theme watch!

Oh wait... Wrong thread. Sorry.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Ticonderoga said:


> Nope.
> 
> Getting $ put into your account is one thing. Getting something mailed to you is different.
> 
> ...


Sorry to bring this up again; I'm not sure this is right.

The "unconditionally keep it" is for unsolicited merchandise--a company (er scammer) you've never dealt with sends you a watch, then calls you saying "how did you like your free trial of a watch --now you have to pay $1k for it." (And it's value is probably $10.) the law prevents this sort of scam.

The Gemnation situation is different--you DID order something from them, you jut got something different. This is a business mistake, not an unfair business practice.

It'd take a bit more research to see what laws (general contract, UCC, consumer protection statutes, the websites' T&C) apply, but I'm reasonably sure you can't just tell the retailer to pound sand and keep a bounty.

https://postalinspectors.uspis.gov/...fraudschemes/othertypes/unsolicitedfraud.aspx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

shmaiz3r said:


> I second everything you said.
> It's tasteless to go into a forum and ask a bunch of people to change the way they communicate, but to ask them to halt is just immoral.
> 
> _*I think we should give them their true value by completely ignoring them*_ instead of occupying ourselves with each and everyone.
> ...


You guys are both drama queens.

Nobody said it shouldn't be discussed. It's an observation that the watches are gone after it's mentioned here and then they show up on eBay and watchrecon.


----------



## jm22 (Jan 25, 2014)

Perdendosi said:


> Sorry to bring this up again; I'm not sure this is right.
> 
> The "unconditionally keep it" is for unsolicited merchandise--a company (er scammer) you've never dealt with sends you a watch, then calls you saying "how did you like your free trial of a watch --now you have to pay $1k for it." (And it's value is probably $10.) the law prevents this sort of scam.
> 
> ...


You're correct, I was going to say something but figured I'd just get yelled at for not posting a deal. You'd have to look at terms and conditions, UCC Art. 2, and state law.

As for deals, the JeanRichard watches at Ashford are still an awesome deal. I recieved my Terrascope on a bracelet last week and it's a fantastic watch. If you like the designs then it is easily the best deal posted on this thread in a long long time. They keep rotating them in and out of the sale prices, grab one on a bracelet.


----------



## littlemountain (Oct 9, 2015)

In the holiday spirit, I thought I might post a deal I just saw.

For any Canadians out there, I just saw an Alpina Nightlife quartz on amazon.ca for CAD$235. The lowest I could find it anywhere else was on Jomashop for USD$325. So might be a decent deal for anyone trying to pick up a Swiss quartz for Christmas. Here is a picture of the watch from amazon. 








Edit - Oops, I forgot to post the link. Here it is http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00DMRZ1DO?qid=1450106558&ref_=sr_1_6&s=watch&sr=1-6


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

Sierra Trading Post is having 20% off all clearance items, free shipping.
Watches Men average savings of 57% at Sierra Trading Post

keycode: EOTJX1415

Some good seemingly good deals to be had. Tempted by the Bulova Surveyor for <$200.

I just impulse bought this Bertucci titanium field watch for $34 delivered, including NY tax.








EDIT: Sorry for the HUGE picture.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Amazon currently has a batch of Zodiac watches at "up to 70% off." They have one version of the Racer model for $299, others are for $350.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=lp_1309...3096847011&qid=1450109538&sort=price-asc-rank

This is the $299 model...


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Forget the Alpinas and the Jeanrichards. Here's the deal of the year on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B013GO9CO6...UTF8&colid=A7DTMAFYELD0&coliid=I33CS58TOZOTGQ









That's right. At $9.99 (and with free shipping), you are saving *95 PERCENT* off retail price. What a deal!


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Forget the Alpinas and the Jeanrichards. Here's the deal of the year on Amazon.

Amazon.com: Kolight® Black Fashion Durable 23mm Genuine Leather Deployant Watch Band Bracelet Strap Gifts: Watches

View attachment 6316050


That's right. At $9.99 (and with free shipping), you are saving *95 PERCENT* off retail price. What a deal!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Leekster said:


> Oh Yea!
> 
> Well why don't you shut up! I don't like that Smurf theme watch!
> . . . .


I recommend this Hello Kitty watch









:-!


----------



## captainscott (Nov 3, 2014)

How about this one ??


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Casio Men's STL-S100H-2A2VCF Tough Solar Stainless Steel Watch With Black Resin Band (B00OORIRVE) for only $20 instead of average $37


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

jeacock said:


> Sierra Trading Post is having 20% off all clearance items, free shipping.
> Watches Men average savings of 57% at Sierra Trading Post
> 
> keycode: EOTJX1415
> ...


Wow! Thank you. Could not pass this up and just purchased same color combo for $34 shipped.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> Forget the Alpinas and the Jeanrichards. Here's the deal of the year on Amazon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B013GO9CO6...UTF8&colid=A7DTMAFYELD0&coliid=I33CS58TOZOTGQ
> 
> ...


Thanks for this


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

Massive reduction on quality keypad watch, nearly 50% off!

https://www.watchismo.com/click-keypad-pink


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Not sure if anyone has posted this yet, came in my email


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> Forget the Alpinas and the Jeanrichards. Here's the deal of the year on Amazon.
> 
> Amazon.com: Kolight® Black Fashion Durable 23mm Genuine Leather Deployant Watch Band Bracelet Strap Gifts: Watches
> 
> ...


For what it is worth, I have this in the brown combo. It is everything you expect a $9.99 deployant to be. Not bad, but not great. As for the strap, consider it a freebie for buying a $9.99 deployant. It's prize in the bottom of a cracker jacks box quality.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Edox Chrono on Ashford. http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/0...4e7ddaed5ae61615a9f391f5e0&source=2121030DLD6
Price seems pretty good for what I assume is a Valjoux 7750. Sub $1k.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Not sure if anyone has posted this yet, came in my email


For what website?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Leekster said:


> Oh Yea!
> 
> Well why don't you shut up! I don't like that Smurf theme watch!
> 
> ...


I have no idea what the heck u said  but have a great day!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cairoanan said:


> Two things I make sure are nearby when I read this thread: my wallet for the deals, and popcorn for the drama.
> 
> The "Heads Up!" Thread - come for the deals, stay for the drama


Good call on the popcorn 

I'll also take advantage to post a big THANK YOU to all the highly skilled deal seekers for sharing here. I only recently was made aware of this thread and it's pretty amazing. 
I wish I had known about the Eterna deals  but am sure I'll benefit from one of the deals at some point ! 
Thanks fellas!

Jomashop CART20 $20 off


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> For what it is worth, I have this in the brown combo. It is everything you expect a $9.99 deployant to be. Not bad, but not great. As for the strap, consider it a freebie for buying a $9.99 deployant. It's prize in the bottom of a cracker jacks box quality.


So, you're saying the stated $199.99 MSRP may be a bit of a stretch?


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> So, you're saying the stated $199.99 MSRP may be a bit of a stretch?


It should probably say Invicta somewhere. ;-)

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Lucien Piccard Men's LP-40019-01 Amici Stainless Steel Watch with Black Leather Band for $53


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good call on the popcorn
> 
> I'll also take advantage to post a big THANK YOU to all the highly skilled deal seekers for sharing here. I only recently was made aware of this thread and it's pretty amazing.
> I wish I had known about the Eterna deals  but am sure I'll benefit from one of the deals at some point !
> ...


The last 6-10 weeks have been unreal on this thread. There were days in the summer and late spring that crickets were all you could hear. The big deal then were the $112 SKX007 deals from seiko3s.....and that was it.

Thanks to everyone that has been driving the current activity.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> The last 6-10 weeks have been unreal on this thread. There were days in the summer and late spring that crickets were all you could hear. The big deal then were the $112 SKX007 deals from seiko3s.....and that was it.
> 
> Thanks to everyone that has been driving the current activity.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Somehow I missed this deal. I paid $130 for a used SKX007. Fortunately, it is in near new condition.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> I wish I had known about the Eterna deals  but am sure I'll benefit from one of the deals at some point !
> Thanks fellas!


I think I bought 3 Eternas in the past month. I'm having a hard time keeping track. 

I wonder what UPS is going to bring me this week. It's always a surprise.


----------



## md29 (Dec 20, 2013)

Revue Thommen Chrono Diver, Valjoux 7750 for $599 seems like a good deal...
Revue Thommen Diver Mens Watch Model: 17030.6137


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Acurry said:


> Somehow I missed this deal. I paid $130 for a used SKX007. Fortunately, it is in near new condition.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


There was usually $15 shipping, and potential customs fees so i think you did fine at $130 especially if nearly new condition.

My only point was a $30 savings was all the rage at that time on this thread. The guys that are helping us be aware of deals like the KonTiki and Alpina are doing us a great service.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Still no deal for me, if anyone knows of a god price on a Eco-drive in Europe or US with the Global Shipping Program (or similar) please let me know!


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> I recommend this Hello Kitty watch
> 
> View attachment 6316498
> 
> ...


Hello kitty, goodbye dignity.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

md29 said:


> Revue Thommen Chrono Diver, Valjoux 7750 for $599 seems like a good deal...
> Revue Thommen Diver Mens Watch Model: 17030.6137


Actually its an excellent deal. Revue Thommen Valjoux 7750 for $599. Too bad that its 45mm and 16mm thick!!!


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Maxy said:


> Actually its an excellent deal. Revue Thommen Valjoux 7750 for $599. Too bad that its 45mm and 16mm thick!!!


Good deal, but it is a bit of an odd watch. It's a 200 meter diver, but it has a fixed bezel. But, that is OK because it it a chronograph (to time your dives). And, it has a tachometer, well, just because.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

md29 said:


> Revue Thommen Chrono Diver, Valjoux 7750 for $599 seems like a good deal...
> Revue Thommen Diver Mens Watch Model: 17030.6137





Maxy said:


> Actually its an excellent deal. Revue Thommen Valjoux 7750 for $599. Too bad that its 45mm and 16mm thick!!!


I don't think it's the BEST deal out there.
I actually researched this when it popped in _Gemnation's deal of the day _and found it on German/European eBay and Amazon for less than $500/$600 respectively.
Another note regarding the watch itself is that it's one HEFTY watch according to foreign watch forums/reviews.
Maybe if you combine it with a good cash back, and you really like the style.. It's a solid Swiss watch and the price is very reasonable considering the specs.

Edit: nevermind
Edit2: The bezel actually rotates, thanks *BDC*


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ashford has the cheap Movado Museum for $179 again. With cashback, that's about as cheap as it gets. I can think of a lot better uses of $179 though.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Revue Thommen Chrono diver at gem nation, $599. Another Valjoux 7750. 
http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Deal-Of-The-Day.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

caktaylor said:


> Good deal, but it is a bit of an odd watch. It's a 200 meter diver, but it has a fixed bezel. But, that is OK because it it a chronograp (to time your dives). And, it has a tachometer, well, just because.


Not a fixed bezel....


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

md29 said:


> Revue Thommen Chrono Diver, Valjoux 7750 for $599 seems like a good deal...
> Revue Thommen Diver Mens Watch Model: 17030.6137





caktaylor said:


> Good deal, but it is a bit of an odd watch. It's a 200 meter diver, but it has a fixed bezel. But, that is OK because it it a chronograp (to time your dives). And, it has a tachometer, well, just because.











Would be perfect if it had a rotating bezel. A bit strange that it has the markings and bezel grip but doesn't rotate.

Edit: ^^ I stand corrected, it rotates, now it's perfect :-!

It's very much like the Sinn 103 A Sa but much cheaper










RyanPatrick said:


> Revue Thommen Chrono diver at gem nation, $599. Another Valjoux 7750.
> Revue Thommen Diver Mens Watch Model: 17030.6137
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


Sorry, late to the party


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

cpl said:


> View attachment 6319962
> 
> 
> Would be perfect if it had a rotating bezel. A bit strange that it has the markings and bezel grip but doesn't rotate.
> ...


Good to know that it rotates. I was going from the Gemination description of the watch. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## bardkc (Aug 3, 2014)

tsteph12 said:


> Wow! Thank you. Could not pass this up and just purchased same color combo for $34 shipped.


Yes, thanks, got me one too. But....in my haste I forgot about the 20% code so it cost me 49.99 with taxes and shipping. Still a good deal.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241432 Maverick GS Black Chronograph Dial Watch for $244
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004JW18O2/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_TD1BwbD47KRXB

Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241435 Maverick Rubber Black Dial Watch for $209
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0040FNQVQ/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_lE1BwbA3HB1WX

What do you guys think of these VSA Mavericks on Amazon? They're $100+ cheaper than the same model numbers on Jomashop and strangely the chronograph is cheaper on a bracelet than the same model on a silicone strap.

I got both to see how they wear but I wanted to share the deal and see what folks here thought about these models at this price.


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

Mercer Watch has 15% off with the coupon code "snowman" through tomorrow

http://www.mercerwatch.com/shop

The cost is more than it was on Kickstarter, but if you missed the campaigns this is a good opportunity to snag what appears to be a good micro-brand watch.

Joe

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

boze said:


> Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241432 Maverick GS Black Chronograph Dial Watch for $244
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004JW18O2/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_TD1BwbD47KRXB
> 
> Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241435 Maverick Rubber Black Dial Watch for $209
> ...


Unless you are set on those colors, check out Ashford. They had the red bezel (non-chrono) on that black strap for 119 for the longest time. They still have it on bracelet for a very good 153. 
http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/v...maverick-gs/241439.pid?nid=cpg_cat600067&so=5


----------



## Pride (Apr 19, 2014)

caktaylor said:


> Forget the Alpinas and the Jeanrichards. Here's the deal of the year on Amazon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B013GO9CO6...UTF8&colid=A7DTMAFYELD0&coliid=I33CS58TOZOTGQ
> 
> ...


Are these Kolight watch bands actually worth the $199 and $299 they're posting as retail price?
There are A LOT of them. And some are listed at retail of $9.99 without that 95% discount.


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

md29 said:


> Revue Thommen Chrono Diver, Valjoux 7750 for $599 seems like a good deal...
> Revue Thommen Diver Mens Watch Model: 17030.6137


Isn't "Thommen" one of Cercei's sons? From "Lord of the Thrones"??


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

konstan said:


> Isn't "Thommen" one of Cercei's sons? From "Lord of the Thrones"??


Tommen.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

konstan said:


> Isn't "Thommen" one of Cercei's sons? From "Lord of the Thrones"??


LOL

Game of Thrones

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sparco (Aug 23, 2011)

last one!
Hamilton Khaki Field H71566553 Men's Watch


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Not sure if it has been posted. Long Island watches 10% off until 18th December no coupon required.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

md29 said:


> Revue Thommen Chrono Diver, Valjoux 7750 for $599 seems like a good deal...
> Revue Thommen Diver Mens Watch Model: 17030.6137


That's a lot of watch for the $!!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bluefly has 25% off when using Visa Checkout. This was $142 shipped!


----------



## flyer60 (Dec 18, 2013)

Orient Ray Raven for $139.99 with free shipping from Amazon








Amazon.com: Orient Men's EM65007B Stainless Steel Automatic Dive Watch: Watches


----------



## flyer60 (Dec 18, 2013)

Double Post


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

cel4145 said:


> For what website?


Oops.... Jomashop


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Bluefly has 25% off when using Visa Checkout. This was $142 shipped!
> 
> View attachment 6321858


Link?

SabaDabadoo


----------



## sidefx (Nov 12, 2014)

jeacock said:


> Sierra Trading Post is having 20% off all clearance items, free shipping.
> Watches Men average savings of 57% at Sierra Trading Post
> 
> keycode: EOTJX1415
> ...


Thanks for the deal got the silverstone on order. Seems like one hell of a deal $34 for a titanium case. Looks like it sells for $199 everywhere else.


----------



## bel (Mar 1, 2010)

RyanD said:


> Bluefly has 25% off when using Visa Checkout. This was $142 shipped!
> 
> View attachment 6321858


Must have been sold out, couldnt find any Mido watches there =/


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Not sure any deals right now beat going on World of Watches, checking out their temporary Red Alert deals, stacking on the holiday coupon code, and getting the 15% rebate from givingassistant.org.

Oris Big Crown automatic gray dial... coupon code 'HOLIDAY75' takes it to $684.99. With the rebate it nets to $582.24.

This watch sells for $833 on Amazon and Jet; and was selling for $795 on Joma but is now out of stock.

http://www.worldofwatches.com/mens-...-genuine-leather-grey-dial-oris-73376294263ls


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Maybe not a super deal but $305 is still good for this automatic Louis Erard on Amazon:










http://www.amazon.com/Louis-Erard-6...eID=7141123011&keywords=Louis+Erard+La+Carree

Anyone knows a coupon of some sort that would bring the price even lower ??


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

joey79 said:


> Not sure it has been posted already. Long Island watches 10% off until 18th December no coupon required.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it looks like they raised prices 30% before the 10% sale.

Boooo!


----------



## Pride (Apr 19, 2014)

So I was looking at the Bluefly 25% off...that means you can get a Omega Omega Men's De Ville Prestige Co-Axial Watch black dial for about $2062.25 which is about $350 less than average. Sigh, if only I had more money.

http://www.bluefly.com/Omega-Omega-Mens-De-Ville-Prestige-Co-Axial-Watch/p/380432401/detail.fly

Wow...sold out right after I posted this.

I have a feeling someone is going to resell for a profit.

Oh wait...I have the last one in the store...in my shopping cart on hold...let's think...


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> And it looks like they raised prices 30% before the 10% sale.
> 
> Boooo!


That's sucks, thanks longisland for making my deal look null and void! Sorry guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

danktrees said:


> Thanks for this


I assume the strap is for 23mm lugs but what size is the clasp, 20mm, 22mm?


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Bluefly has 25% off when using Visa Checkout. This was $142 shipped!
> 
> View attachment 6321858


Lucky you! Man that was a great deal

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Pride said:


> Are these Kolight watch bands actually worth the $199 and $299 they're posting as retail price?
> There are A LOT of them. And some are listed at retail of $9.99 without that 95% discount.


No. They are stiff as a board. Consider it a $9.99 deployment clasp.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

sidefx said:


> Thanks for the deal got the silverstone on order. Seems like one hell of a deal $34 for a titanium case. Looks like it sells for $199 everywhere else.


Check the reviews before ordering the Bertucci. It seems they aren't what they used to be. I almost pulled the trigger but then decided I didn't need it esoecially if the quality was lacking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

littlemountain said:


> In the holiday spirit, I thought I might post a deal I just saw.
> 
> For any Canadians out there, I just saw an Alpina Nightlife quartz on amazon.ca for CAD$235. The lowest I could find it anywhere else was on Jomashop for USD$325. So might be a decent deal for anyone trying to pick up a Swiss quartz for Christmas. Here is a picture of the watch from amazon.
> View attachment 6315490
> ...


Strangely that same watch is shown elsewhere on the site at C$634. Go figure. Had to double check size as Amazon lists at 47mm but appears to be 44mm. Crazy deal for a Swiss Quartz - thanks. Shipped "express" for a whole $6 arrives this week, sold by Amazon so easy returns. File under can't lose.


----------



## linnaen (Jan 16, 2010)

Is it me or is this thread painfully slow on a windows machine? 
Fine on Tapatalk on android, and shorter threads are fine on both chrome and Firefox (windows) but the sheer size of this thread seems to cause issues for me.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sidefx (Nov 12, 2014)

hawkeye86 said:


> Check the reviews before ordering the Bertucci. It seems they aren't what they used to be. I almost pulled the trigger but then decided I didn't need it esoecially if the quality was lacking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw someone with an issue on loose hands with a Japanese movement, he returned it for the swiss quartz and had no issues. For $34 I'll roll the dice, I'm sure Sierra Trading has a decent return policy.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

MP83 said:


> Lucky you! Man that was a great deal


I was browsing through their brand list and had almost given up before I looked at Mido. This was the only one they had. There are very few photos of it online, so I wonder if it is a rare model?

*Mido*
Men's Ocean Star Auto Black Genuine Leather and Carbon Fiber Dial
- size No Size, Black
- style #379844501
- sku #103001018543

Order Subtotal:$189.99
Order Discounts :- $47.50 Shipping 
(Standard delivery): $0.00 Sales 
Tax:$0.00
*Order Total: **$142.49*

$142.49
You saved *76%* by shopping at Bluefly!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Christopher Ward now has 25% off everything except pre-orders plus free shipping by Christmas.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

linnaen said:


> Is it me or is this thread painfully slow on a windows machine?
> Fine on Tapatalk on android, and shorter threads are fine on both chrome and Firefox (windows) but the sheer size of this thread seems to cause issues for me.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Concur. I have the same experience.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

mitchjrj said:


> Strangely that same watch is shown elsewhere on the site at C$634. Go figure. Had to double check size as Amazon lists at 47mm but appears to be 44mm. Crazy deal for a Swiss Quartz - thanks. Shipped "express" for a whole $6 arrives this week, sold by Amazon so easy returns. File under can't lose.


Immediately skipped when I first saw 47mm. But at 44mm ..... People do realize that $234 CDN is like $170 in real money?
Is this a good movement/brand or "Its a $170, why do you care"?

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00DMRZ1DO?qid=1450106558&ref_=sr_1_6&s=watch&sr=1-6&tag=8013075-20

edit: there are different versions of this watch, some have a red ring on the crown, this one doesn't


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just got this earlier 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

wildpack said:


> Immediately skipped when I first saw 47mm. But at 44mm ..... People do realize that $234 CDN is like $170 in real money?


No, that's not offensive to thousands of members. . .


----------



## littlemountain (Oct 9, 2015)

It seems like amazon.ca has another watch sale going on at the same time as the Alpina Nightlife. This time select Citizen's are on sale for 50% or more. Now you do have to be careful because amazon has a habit of jacking up prices before their sales, in effect minimizing the effective discounts. However, there are some decent deals if you are in Canada and are looking for an Ecodrive.

For example, this atomic chrono is on sale for CAD$299. The lowest I could find it anywhere else is on Jomashop for USD$299. So if you are a Canadian, you save yourself quite a few bucks on the conversion and delivery fees, not to mention the courier brokerage fee that UPS or Fedex will charge. Here is the link for the watch. http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B005BS2NZ6?qid=1450188175&ref_=sr_1_2&s=watch&sr=1-2








And here is the link for the other watches on sale. https://www.amazon.ca/s/ref=gbps_ti...m=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB&pf_rd_r=1VKQQ79ZXZ0C6DDNY7N6


----------



## littlemountain (Oct 9, 2015)

wildpack said:


> Immediately skipped when I first saw 47mm. But at 44mm ..... People do realize that $234 CDN is like $170 in real money?
> Is this a good movement/brand or "Its a $170, why do you care"?
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00DMRZ1DO?qid=1450106558&ref_=sr_1_6&s=watch&sr=1-6&tag=8013075-20
> ...


I may be wrong but I believe the red ring is on all the versions of the watch but is only visible when the crown is completely pulled out. Otherwise when the crown is screwed down, the red ring is not visible.

Edit: I am wrong. There do seem to be versions with the red ring on the crown and versions without the red ring on the crown.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

ChiefWahoo said:


> No, that's not offensive to thousands of members. . .


 Um, your user name is "Chief Wahoo" and your avatar is a caricature of a Native American.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

To piggyback back on the bargains, to anyone like myself who managed to score a C60 Pro 600 on leather at 50% during their Autumn Sale, if you were thinking of now picking up the bracelet....well....you should be VERY happy to hear that they're now shipping the updated version with the new, ratcheting dive clasp (which, BTW, is pretty awesome)! I got mine last week when I ordered it during their 25% off BF sale (along with a C11 rubber). NOTE: For my fellow Americans, don't forget to order through their .eu site!


RyanD said:


> Christopher Ward now has 25% off everything except pre-orders plus free shipping by Christmas.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Withings devices are 25% off with free shipping with the coupon code PENN. The watches look pretty neat and have 8 months battery life.

Activité Steel


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Fossil Men's FS5063 Machine Stainless Steel Watch with Brown-Leather Band $42 on Amazon lightning deal, a little over 1 hour left on the deal.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


>


For those in the US, it's only $3 more on Amazon and you can have it right now instead of waiting until January to get it. 
Amazon.com: Mondaine Men's A132.30348.11SBB Analog Display Swiss Automatic Black Watch: Watches


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> NOTE: For my fellow Americans, don't forget to order through their .eu site!


Can someone explain how to do this, or is it as simple as...ordering on the EU site? The price difference would be ~$75 between the sites for a Trident Pro, which is enough to give it a shot. TIA.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Yup, it's as simple as that and I typically pay with PayPal. EDIT: and be sure to pay in Euros, NOT in Pounds!


CRetzloff said:


> Can someone explain how to do this, or is it as simple as...ordering on the EU site? The price difference would be ~$75 between the sites for a Trident Pro, which is enough to give it a shot. TIA.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

caktaylor said:


> Um, your user name is "Chief Wahoo" and your avatar is a caricature of a Native American.


No, people who are so sensitive that they guilt everyone for their PC garbage are offensive.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> No, people who are so sensitive that they guilt everyone for their PC garbage are offensive.


I'm offended your offended over what people get offended about.


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> To piggyback back on the bargains, to anyone like myself who managed to score a C60 Pro 600 on leather at 50% during their Autumn Sale, if you were thinking of now picking up the bracelet....well....you should be VERY happy to hear that they're now shipping the updated version with the new, ratcheting dive clasp (which, BTW, is pretty awesome)! I got mine last week when I ordered it during their 25% off BF sale (along with a C11 rubber). NOTE: For my fellow Americans, don't forget to order through their .eu site!


Got a link to the 22mm bracelet with the ratcheting claps on the EU site? Having a little trouble finding it.


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Yup, it's as simple as that and I typically pay with PayPal. EDIT: and be sure to pay in Euros, NOT in Pounds!


I keep getting a payment processing error. I could go through Paypal but their conversion rates seem to be different and add about $20. Hopefully I can cash in on this sale...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

matlobi said:


> I'm offended your offended over what people get offended about.


Since you have humor about it, let me pose an analogous scenario.

Someone uses a caricature of an obvious southern military person, that looks funny and ridiculous, and they have the name ColonelYeehaw. I would be very surprised if one single person had any second thought about insensitivity and looked into the member's ethnicity, raising flags, etc.

You have to put things into perspective. If you sensitize everything and constantly think about sensitivities, you breed sensitivities, and frankly waste a lot of precious time that constructive assistance could be provided.

I can appreciate concern for others, but you have to look at a bigger picture. The world's a melting pot. Enjoy it.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Here ya be: 22mm - Bracelet - Steel - Butterfly


skorN83 said:


> Got a link to the 22mm bracelet with the ratcheting claps on the EU site? Having a little trouble finding it.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> No, that's not offensive to thousands of members. . .


I wouldn't say thousands. Most Canadians aren't so sensitive.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Withings devices are 25% off with free shipping with the coupon code PENN. The watches look pretty neat and have 8 months battery life.
> 
> Activité Steel
> 
> View attachment 6326922


I've always wanted a watch that tells me how fat and lazy I am.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Here ya be: 22mm - Bracelet - Steel - Butterfly


Hi there,

I am trying to understand the difference between all the bracelets on the CW site. There are 5 different straps. 1 20mm and 4 22mm. The only difference I can tell by judging the pictures is the micro-adjustment position. some have 3 holes and some have 5. I am trying to get the 20mm, which only comes with 5 micro adjustments. Is it the updated bracelet you were talking about? Thanks


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Er mer gard, sometimes this thread be like


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

ninja123 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am trying to understand the difference between all the bracelets on the CW site. There are 5 different straps. 1 20mm and 4 22mm. The only difference I can tell by judging the pictures is the micro-adjustment position. some have 3 holes and some have 5. I am trying to get the 20mm, which only comes with 5 micro adjustments. Is it the updated bracelet you were talking about? Thanks


Not entirely sure on this but I think the different bracelets fit different models. They dont actually say that but i noticed when i bought mine for the trident, the sku# on the product page had "C60". If i didnt noticed, i think i would have been screwed if picking the cheaper one. The C60 one was a little pricier. Be careful

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

You may want to try emailing or calling CW Customer Service to ensure you're getting the "right" answer (as I don't want to be responsible for offering up any misinformation). I can tell you that I ordered the 22mm C60 bracelet from the link I provided and I received it with the new, ratcheting clasp. Period. Truth be told, I'm uncertain if the ratcheting clasp is even available for the 20mm bracelet (that I assume is what the 38mm C60 is equipped with?).



ninja123 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am trying to understand the difference between all the bracelets on the CW site. There are 5 different straps. 1 20mm and 4 22mm. The only difference I can tell by judging the pictures is the micro-adjustment position. some have 3 holes and some have 5. I am trying to get the 20mm, which only comes with 5 micro adjustments. Is it the updated bracelet you were talking about? Thanks





Jonesin4Watches said:


> Not entirely sure on this but I think the different bracelets fit different models. They dont actually say that but i noticed when i bought mine for the trident, the sku# on the product page had "C60". If i didnt noticed, i think i would have been screwed if picking the cheaper one. The C60 one was a little pricier. Be careful
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Timex Eagle drive quartz watch for $24.99 + $ 1.75 shipping c/o Massdrop
Movement: Quartz
Mineral crystal
Non-rotating bezel
Date window at 3 o’clock
Case width: 41.5 mm
Case thickness: 11 mm
Lug width: 20 mm
Lug-to-lug width: 50 mm
Water resistance: 50 m


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Oops! apologies for the double post, it's bed time where i live and i must have been pressing all the wrong buttons 

Timex Eagle drive quartz watch for $24.99 + $ 1.75 shipping c/o Massdrop
Movement: Quartz
Mineral crystal
Non-rotating bezel
Date window at 3 o’clock
Case width: 41.5 mm
Case thickness: 11 mm
Lug width: 20 mm
Lug-to-lug width: 50 mm
Water resistance: 50 m


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wing Liang is back, and his Android watches are now Aragon. (I personally would have done something with 'Wing,' but, whatever.)

He has preorders going on some decent looking watches -- but be forewarned, some things haven't changed, like his obsession with watches that are too big. A couple of these dive watches have 45mm versions that I could just get away with with my 8-inch wrist. He has 50mm versions, too!

Day-date automatic divers with NH36 movements, 200m water resistance, screw-down crown and something called a 'K1 crystal' on a bracelet are on preorder for just $100. They're supposed to ship by the end of January. In blue, green and purple.

DIVEMASTER AUTOMATIC









And I have never been into skeleton watches at all. But I have to say, this skeleton diver looks kinda good to me. $180 preorder price.

DIVEMASTER SKELETON









There's a couple of other new watch models available there, too, but they didn't do much for me.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

That skeleton diver does look cool. I think seeing it on something atypical gives the skeleton look some flair. 

ETA: 45x17 is a chunk though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

> Edit: I am wrong. There do seem to be versions with the red ring on the crown and versions without the red ring on the crown.


Should be here by end of week - now I'm curious. Not sure why there would be a difference in ring or price.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Wing Liang is back, and his Android watches are now Aragon. (I personally would have done something with 'Wing,' but, whatever.)
> 
> He has preorders going on some decent looking watches -- but be forewarned, some things haven't changed, like his obsession with watches that are too big. A couple of these dive watches have 45mm versions that I could just get away with with my 8-inch wrist. He has 50mm versions, too!
> 
> ...


Looks nice.. I can see myself all over the blue dial if it were 42mm or less...
Is there a chance the site measurements is including the crown?? Maybe it's 42mm w/o crown?
Also, does anyone know what k1 glass is?

Edit: Also, any picture of the caseback to get a glimpse of endlinks if solid/hollow?


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

What s lume on the hands ? I Will ask


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Jomashop on EBay has the Deep Blue SeaQuest available in 6 colors for $129. Nice watch, I had one and still would if it wasn't for those curved lugs


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey guys,
this looks like a good deal for this Seiko at Ashford. Thoughts? Wish they have the black dial though...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Ashford Lightning deal $298
HAMILTON H76565835 MEN'S KHAKI AVIATION WATCH








Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76565835 Men's Watch


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

City74 said:


> Jomashop on EBay has the Deep Blue SeaQuest available in 6 colors for $129. Nice watch, I had one and still would if it wasn't for those curved lugs


Well son of a... There's the red I just mentioned wanting a couple days ago. Of course it comes 45 minutes after I tell the boss we can't be spending a lot of money between now and Christmas.

I'd be a dead man...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

tissotguy said:


> Hey guys,
> this looks like a good deal for this Seiko at Ashford. Thoughts? Wish they have the black dial though...
> 
> View attachment 6330898


That's a great price. They had the SUN037 on ss with blued hands for 112 last week. Nice dressy gmt at a super affordable price.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Well son of a... There's the red I just mentioned wanting a couple days ago. Of course it comes 45 minutes after I tell the boss we can't be spending a lot of money between now and Christmas.
> 
> I'd be a dead man...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't you order it this morning and forgot to mention it during your conversation?


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> You may want to try emailing or calling CW Customer Service to ensure you're getting the "right" answer (as I don't want to be responsible for offering up any misinformation). I can tell you that I ordered the 22mm C60 bracelet from the link I provided and I received it with the new, ratcheting clasp. Period. Truth be told, I'm uncertain if the ratcheting clasp is even available for the 20mm bracelet (that I assume is what the 38mm C60 is equipped with?).


You're link is the same C60 band I got. On the product page, it shows item part - 22-SXS-C60 and it's the higher priced one at $155.

The other 2 bracelets priced at $140 are item #s - 22-SXS-C7 and 22-SXS-C65. So I would presume the 2 $140 bracelets are for C7 and C65 watches.

But like dumberdrummer said, call or email CW because I too don't want to be the reason someone picked the wrong poorly marketed/named bracelet. :-!


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

City74 said:


> Jomashop on EBay has the Deep Blue SeaQuest available in 6 colors for $129. Nice watch, I had one and still would if it wasn't for those curved lugs


Finally caved...
Thanks for the heads up!
What was wrong with the curved lugs?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Didn't you order it this morning and forgot to mention it during your conversation?


I think I'll do the "right" thing and actually use this as an opportunity to develop some self discipline I have heretofore lacked.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Mondaine Amazon lightning deals tomorrow:

Retro Gents Day/Date Watch - Black Quartz 40mm at 11:55 am EST
Railways White Dial Leather Automatic 42MM at 1:55 pm EST


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Overstock is selling the Seiko SNE279 for $118.98 with free shipping. From the listing, it includes full 3 year Seiko warranty. That is the lowest price I have seen for the SNE279 and even better value coming thru authorized dealer w/warranty. I have this watch and believe this is an excellent value. Key strengths:

- Solar powered quartz
- Excellent Seiko Lumibrite
- Good quality bracelet with solid links and end pieces
- 200M rating with screw down crown
- Typical Seiko quality bezel action/mechanism
- Very comfortable 
- Excellent dimensions for a large diver - well executed

The only negative is the watch tends towards being blingy. I wish there was some way to refinish the bezel to a matte finish but that is a minor quibble given all the watch's other strengths.









SEIKO Men's Solar Grey Dial Stainless Steel Diver's Watch - SNE279 - Overstock Shopping - Big Discounts on Seiko Seiko Men's Watches


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I think I'll do the "right" thing and actually use this as an opportunity to develop some self discipline I have heretofore lacked.


It won't work too well being subscribed to this thread. That is like an alcoholic who is one day sober hanging out in the liquor store. LOL


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> It won't work too well being subscribed to this thread. That is like an alcoholic who is one day sober hanging out in the liquor store. LOL


It's not as if _any of us_ on WUS have addictive personalities. LOL

If we didn't, we would have single digit post counts from when we first logged on and asked about the one watch we wanted. And then never logged back on again.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Rocat said:


> It's not as if _any of us_ on WUS have addictive personalities. LOL
> 
> If we didn't, we would have single digit post counts from when we first logged on and asked about the one watch we wanted. And then never logged back on again.


You just have to look at it as the forum is part of the hobby, too. Part of the fun


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> It won't work too well being subscribed to this thread. That is like an alcoholic who is one day sober hanging out in the liquor store. LOL





Rocat said:


> It's not as if _any of us_ on WUS have addictive personalities. LOL
> 
> If we didn't, we would have single digit post counts from when we first logged on and asked about the one watch we wanted. And then never logged back on again.


_(Stepping to the podium and facing te audience)_
Hello. My name is Mac. I am addicted to diver watches.

_Audience enthusiastically responds:
_Hi Mac! Tell us what deals are *active!!!*


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Yep its a hobby. I like the "hunt" for a watch. But I have slowed down and 2016 will have fewer purchases than 2015.



cel4145 said:


> You just have to look at it as the forum is part of the hobby, too. Part of the fun


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I went to search Jomashop on eBay for the Deep Blue deal and you won't believe the deal that showed up in a sponsored link in the results. 








You guys, they make a watch for going business clubbing! And it comes with free shipping!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I went to search Jomashop on eBay for the Deep Blue deal and you won't believe the deal that showed up in a sponsored link in the results.
> View attachment 6332378
> 
> 
> You guys, they make a watch for going business clubbing! And it comes with free shipping!


Wish the hands weren't so short.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Those are clubs.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Another Amazon Warehouse find. I've always liked this Tissot style.


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

That Tissot looks like they couldn't figure out how to put all the elements together, so they just haphazardly laid them out separately. Like a really drunk person trying to make a pizza...sauce over here...cheese over here...some pepperoni stuck in the corner...


Anyway, I wanted to make a post to say that Christopher Ward totally redeemed themselves for me. I posted a couple days ago, griping about them never bothering to fulfill my strap order.

Had emailed them over the weekend, and got a pretty dang timely reply on Monday from their customer service, who basically said my order had indeed been lost in some kind of weird limbo, and that it probably would've stayed there relatively indefinitely if I wouldn't have contacted them.

They sincerely apologized, and said that a couple of the straps were not in stock (I had ordered three of the straps they had in their clearance section)- but offered substitutions with no up-charge! I accepted their offer and my order shipped today.

Offering a full-price item to make good on a ~70% cheaper clearance item is some astonishingly good customer service in my book. I'm so delighted, in fact, they my Trident boner has kind of been resurrected (maybe that should be re-erected?). Non-VAT EU price plus 25% discount puts a Trident Pro 600 on a bracelet at about $600. Very tempting.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Reminds me of A Lange and Sohne. The Tissot is just a tiny-bit less expensive.

Enjoy!



RyanD said:


> Another Amazon Warehouse find. I've always liked this Tissot style.
> 
> View attachment 6332410


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I went to search Jomashop on eBay for the Deep Blue deal and you won't believe the deal that showed up in a sponsored link in the results.
> View attachment 6332378
> 
> 
> You guys, they make a watch for going business clubbing! And it comes with free shipping!


You know you want one. Can't wait to list in your profile with the rest of your watch collection :-d


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I think I'll do the "right" thing and actually use this as an opportunity to develop some self discipline I have heretofore lacked.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell her that it is consider "hobby" money that would otherwise be spent on booze, illicit drugs, prostitutes, or some other marriage destroying vice.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This is not affordable, but it definitely qualifies as a deal.

Log into Ashford via either Ebates or FatWallet, and look for the Breitling Men's Chronomat 41 watch, model AB014012-Q583-431X.

Coupon code 'AFFBREIT12' takes 12% off, to $4310.46. And the Ebates or FatWallet 8% rebate takes the net price to $3,965.62.

Under 4 grand for a brand-new Chronomat? With the exquisite, in-house, B01 movement and its 70-hour power reserve?

One will be hard-pressed to beat that.

Breitling Chronomat AB014012-Q583-431X Men's Watch


----------



## boomer627 (Jan 25, 2015)

The Amateur said:


> Oops! apologies for the double post, it's bed time where i live and i must have been pressing all the wrong buttons


TWSS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Joma seems to have it twice yearly under $400...at least they have in the past.



cel4145 said:


> For those in the US, it's only $3 more on Amazon and you can have it right now instead of waiting until January to get it.
> Amazon.com: Mondaine Men's A132.30348.11SBB Analog Display Swiss Automatic Black Watch: Watches


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

The Amateur said:


> Timex Eagle drive quartz watch for $24.99 + $ 1.75 shipping c/o Massdrop
> Movement: Quartz
> Mineral crystal
> Non-rotating bezel
> ...


LINK


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Depending on your colour preference, some good prices on Casio G-Shock and Edifice down under at the moment (exchange rates and postage kill many other deals down this way):
www*catchoftheday*com*au/event/casio-watches-g-shock-edifice-more-50523/
I trust you can figure out how to edit and paste the text above...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Merry Christmas! I would hurry...

Amazon.com: Citizen Men's CA4087-53H "Amazon Exclusive" "Primo Stingray 620" Gray Stainless Steel Watch: Watches


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Amazon Lightning Deal: Eterna Men's 8310.41.44.1175 Soleure Stainless steel Automatic Watch $595, normally $1239
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002LZUDIQ..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1M25FVY2X7SRWK4KV8FX


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Merry Christmas! I would hurry...
> 
> Amazon.com: Citizen Men's CA4087-53H "Amazon Exclusive" "Primo Stingray 620" Gray Stainless Steel Watch: Watches


$113 is a crazy low price! Cheapest around is +$230 .. Great buy if it's up to your liking.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Amazon has this Marvin "Origin" automatic dress watch for only $249 right now. I added to my watch list a while back and it recently dropped 48%. Sellita SW 200 movement, sapphire, 41mm case.

I own a Marvin watch and I can tell you their finishing is top notch. Just ordered this one as well, which should leave two more available.



















http://www.amazon.com/Marvin-M125-13-41-74-Origin-Stainless-Leather/dp/B00EDJSANI

Amazon's description is not completely accurate. Here's the same watch on Marvin's website:

http://www.marvinwatches.com/collections-new/origin/watchdetail/m125-13-41-74/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Not sure if this has been posted. Another Amazon Timex Deal:

https://www.amazon.com/b?node=12730424011&field-enc-merchantbin=ATVPDKIKX0DER&lo=fashion


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Merry Christmas! I would hurry...
> 
> Amazon.com: Citizen Men's CA4087-53H "Amazon Exclusive" "Primo Stingray 620" Gray Stainless Steel Watch: Watches


so tempting, but i'm trying to be good


----------



## towne (May 1, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Merry Christmas! I would hurry...
> 
> Amazon.com: Citizen Men's CA4087-53H "Amazon Exclusive" "Primo Stingray 620" Gray Stainless Steel Watch: Watches


This would make a really nice gift for someone


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 7, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Merry Christmas! I would hurry...
> 
> Amazon.com: Citizen Men's CA4087-53H "Amazon Exclusive" "Primo Stingray 620" Gray Stainless Steel Watch: Watches


 I have to stay off this forum! Too good a deal to pass up.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> LINK
> 
> View attachment 6334506


I bought the one with the fabric strap (NATO) a few months ago on Amazon. FWIW, it's a decent watch for the money, but the lume is about nonexistent. I prefer my Casio Marlin over this one.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Acurry said:


> I bought the one with the fabric strap (NATO) a few months ago on Amazon. FWIW, it's a decent watch for the money, but the lume is about nonexistent. I prefer my Casio Marlin over this one.
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


How does that 24hr bezel function?


----------



## matthiashk (Nov 15, 2015)

Some Hirsch straps like the Hirsh Liberty qualify for 25% off with the code holidays25 on amazon.com. Also just wanted to say thank you for this thread, I've gotten some good deals from here.


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

You cruel monsters. 
I've gone and ordered the trident pro 600. I'm now broke, and no more watches until at least mid 2016.
I got the red bezel version, and for ~$550 it was too good of a deal to pass up. They're going for that much used. 

I'll be selling off a g-shock and probably a damasko to make myself feel better about this.

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

There is just 1 Certina DS action Ti watch sold by watchsavings fulfilled by Amazon available for $ 390.37 has been on $442.80 for atleast a month, i would have jumped on this had i some money left after my weak willed self fell prey to some of the "deals" posted here

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ct=true&ref_=ord_cart_shr&smid=A3O29CG3M5ASKS


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNKM95-Exclusive-Stainless-Automatic/dp/B00H3WT928

Seiko 5 $30.00


----------



## dx315 (Apr 4, 2015)

RyanD said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNKM95-Exclusive-Stainless-Automati/dp/B00H3WT928
> 
> Seiko 5 $30.00


Thank you! Ordered one to replace a movement in another watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

For those who missed the colored dial MASTER 1000M Deep Blue has restocked a bunch. The "FORTY" discount code is still active and apples to whole order including shipping.

http://www.deepbluewatches.com/ma10aublbeco.html

BTW they are also stocking the OEM steel bracelet that was introduced with the ceramic dial version. Nets out to US$50 after code.


----------



## Greenbuttskunk (Jul 26, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B012W9IXQO?psc=1

Casio PRG 300 for $88.29. Had been as low as $81 a few days ago. This is the model black bezel with orange text and orange came strap.

Triple sensor and Tough Solar. This is about $30-$40 less than the other models are currently selling for on Amazon.


----------



## zacii (Dec 5, 2015)

Man, that Citizen deal is tempting

Sent from the edge of my galaxy


----------



## Greenbuttskunk (Jul 26, 2012)

Posted too quickly: Amazon.com: Casio Men's PRG-300-7CR Pro Trek Triple Sensor Tough Solar Digital Display Quartz White Watch: Watches

White version with negative screen is $75 which is lowest ever, according to camelcamelcamel


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

taike said:


> How does that 24hr bezel function?


It doesn't. It's fixed to the case.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

Here's a serious one. 
Jet.com has the victorinox original limited edition chronograph with the bund and cover for $149. With the 20now coupon or comes down to $118. They also have the fieldmaster Swiss army knife for $28. I had this in my cart + free shipping, for ~$130. That's some serious savings. You can also get another couple bucks off if you waive the free returns. 
I almost pulled the trigger, but the christopher ward 25% of coupon did me in. 

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Touchofmodern has a tw steel sale today through the end of the week. Seems like the are 60-70% off

Sent from paradise!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Acurry said:


> It doesn't. It's fixed to the case.
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


24hr bezel with a 12hr movement? Doesn't seem like a bargain at any price.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Was excited and almost ready to jump until I saw that it was quartz. Jomashop sell this for $369 all day long.


The Amateur said:


> There is just 1 Certina DS action Ti watch sold by watchsavings fulfilled by Amazon available for $ 390.37 has been on $442.80 for atleast a month, i would have jumped on this had i some money left after my weak willed self fell prey to some of the "deals" posted here
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ct=true&ref_=ord_cart_shr&smid=A3O29CG3M5ASKS


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Not sure if anyone posted this here but Android is now Aragon and are having a deal on their Divermaster Automatic:

DIVEMASTER AUTOMATIC

Regular $250, on sale for $100

45mm and 50mm with SS bracelet


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Mondaine Railways Automatic for $299 on an Amazon Lightning deal. I've been waiting for this all day, and now that it is here, I can't quite bring myself to buy it. I love the looks of it, but I guess I really am a movement guy after all.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AF2DBOU..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0SZHHHKSXM96V7CT7Z3Q


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

Greenbuttskunk said:


> Posted too quickly: Amazon.com: Casio Men's PRG-300-7CR Pro Trek Triple Sensor Tough Solar Digital Display Quartz White Watch: Watches
> White version with negative screen is $75 which is lowest ever, according to camelcamelcamel


$75 for a triple sensor/ABC??? Thats pretty darn awesome!!!


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

What's that mean, "I'm a movement guy after all"?

Best price I've ever seen on this, I thought I did well at $349 last year...



RidingDonkeys said:


> Mondaine Railways Automatic for $299 on an Amazon Lightning deal. I've been waiting for this all day, and now that it is here, I can't quite bring myself to buy it. I love the looks of it, but I guess I really am a movement guy after all.
> 
> Amazon.com: Mondaine Railways White Dial Leather Automatic Men's Watch A.132.30345.11SBB: Mondaine: Watches


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

RyanD said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNKM95-Exclusive-Stainless-Automatic/dp/B00H3WT928
> 
> Seiko 5 $30.00


Awesome, thank you. Just grabbed this for a friend as a Christmas present. I think the regular Amazon price is $80+


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> What's that mean, "I'm a movement guy after all"?
> 
> Best price I've ever seen on this, I thought I did well at $349 last year...


does the 42mm dial wear too big or is it like a seiko skx007 ... i have a 6.5 wrist .
thanks


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Thank you to RyanD for the heads-up on the seiko snkm95 deal. The regular colored SNKs sold out on amazon too quickly (for me) last time.


----------



## Ecko (Dec 14, 2009)

mitchjrj said:


> For those who missed the colored dial MASTER 1000M Deep Blue has restocked a bunch. The "FORTY" discount code is still active and apples to whole order including shipping.
> 
> MASTER 1000 AUTOMATIC - 10 COLORS IN STOCK - HOLIDAY GIFT SECTION
> 
> BTW they are also stocking the OEM steel bracelet that was introduced with the ceramic dial version. Nets out to US$50 after code.


No o| orangeo| bezelo|


----------



## rpaar63 (Nov 20, 2015)

kyfra said:


> Awesome, thank you. Just grabbed this for a friend as a Christmas present. I think the regular Amazon price is $80+


This one was $89.99 before the sale.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

No, at least not with this current batch. They've been peeking in, a yellow dial popped up last week, the red bezel after that. Just onesies. Even with these I ordered the blue dial/black bezel and saw it gone shortly thereafter. Don't know how big the inventories are for any of them.


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

So if you shop via the Canadian currency for christopher ward watches, you can save another $50(usd) over using euros. I bought my trident via the EU site before I noticed. Anyone done it the Canadian way and not get hit by duties, etc?

Will I get hit by duties? I'm in the u.s. paid in euros...

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Great time to buy from The Watchery ... they have their temporary "Time Bomb" and other sales, coupon codes still work on the sale price, and a whopping 15.3% cash back from BeFrugal.

Don't know if I'm going through a "Breitling phase," but I keep noticing their watches in these sales. Breitling Superocean Heritage Auto Chrono, 44mm with two subdials on a mesh bracelet ... coupon code 'WINTER200' takes the price to $3,300. The BeFrugal rebate takes it to *$2,795.10*! It's selling for almost *$1,000* more than that on Jomashop!

Breitling A2337016-C856 Watches,Men's Superocean Heritage Auto Chrono Stainless Steel Blue Dial, Luxury Breitling Automatic Watches


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> What's that mean, "I'm a movement guy after all"?
> 
> Best price I've ever seen on this, I thought I did well at $349 last year...


It means that, while I love the aesthetics of the watch, the movement doesn't excite me. I guess I'd rather save that $300 and put it towards something a little more unique under the crystal.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> It means that, while I love the aesthetics of the watch, the movement doesn't excite me. I guess I'd rather save that $300 and put it towards something a little more unique under the crystal.


Kinda went through the same route with Mondaine... Lusted over them for a year or so, then I happen to stumble upon an excellent deal on the EXACT model that I wanted... And I couldn't pull the trigger.
I learned in the last second that the movement behvior is not practical for my personal usage.. And that it'd end up as a mere novelty piece in my collection [I never sell my watches btw].

Great watches, though.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Was at an event last night and Kip, the US rep that runs the Nashua showroom from Christopher Ward was there. He got my credit card info today and this will be to my early next week. $412.50 (50% off US price). I didn't need another diver but the price was too good to walk away. Merry Christmas to me. 







He's got some other C Wards for half price of anyone is interested.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## Toubib (Dec 15, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Great time to buy from The Watchery ... they have their temporary "Time Bomb" and other sales, coupon codes still work on the sale price, and a whopping 15.3% cash back from BeFrugal.
> 
> Don't know if I'm going through a "Breitling phase," but I keep noticing their watches in these sales. Breitling Superocean Heritage Auto Chrono, 44mm with two subdials on a mesh bracelet ... coupon code 'WINTER200' takes the price to $3,300. The BeFrugal rebate takes it to *$2,795.10*! It's selling for almost *$1,000* more than that on Jomashop!


Wow that is the best price I've ever seen on this watch! :-!


----------



## thofmann (May 28, 2013)

No o| orangeo| bezelo|

That makes two of us!


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

dx315 said:


> Thank you! Ordered one to replace a movement in another watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


7s26? Good thinking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

I saw several Kontikis are back on sale at The Watchery.

I didn't follow Kontiki prices, so I'm not sure if they are as cheap as the Black Friday sales. Don't forget to factor in 15.3% Befrugal cashback, and they have coupons that should take the price down another 5-10% or so ($40 off $375, etc. etc.)


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> Was at an event last night and Kip, the US rep that runs the Nashua showroom from Christopher Ward was there. He got my credit card info today and this will be to my early next week. $412.50 (50% off US price). I didn't need another diver but the price was too good to walk away. Merry Christmas to me.
> View attachment 6341562
> 
> He's got some other C Wards for half price of anyone is interested.


My interest has been peeked, which other models does he have for 50% off?


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Most all of the white dial C60s with varying bezel colors, both 38 and 42mm. I'll see if I can get a list from him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

sanriopurin said:


> I saw several Kontikis are back on sale at The Watchery.
> 
> I didn't follow Kontiki prices, so I'm not sure if they are as cheap as the Black Friday sales. Don't forget to factor in 15.3% Befrugal cashback, and they have coupons that should take the price down another 5-10% or so ($40 off $375, etc. etc.)


The Watchery had these same prices early on Thanksgiving Thursday before Black Friday, only to be beaten by WorldOfWatches bargains the same days.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Any chance he has some from the Aviation series?

I've been looking at the C8 Flyer in 38mm lately.



RyanPatrick said:


> Most all of the white dial C60s with varying bezel colors, both 38 and 42mm. I'll see if I can get a list from him.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> The Watch Quest | Just another WordPress site


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

I would buy a white 42, without hesitation. I've been wanting one but kept missing the near new sales, which is the only one that puts it into my price range


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Canyon55 said:


> I would buy a white 42, without hesitation. I've been wanting one but kept missing the near new sales, which is the only one that puts it into my price range


I emailed Kip and requested a complete list of 50% off models. These are brand new, not near new.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Even better. The one that you purchased looks great, very clean and sleek looking for a diver


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> Was at an event last night and Kip, the US rep that runs the Nashua showroom from Christopher Ward was there. He got my credit card info today and this will be to my early next week. $412.50 (50% off US price). I didn't need another diver but the price was too good to walk away. Merry Christmas to me.
> View attachment 6341562
> 
> He's got some other C Wards for half price of anyone is interested.
> ...


Love this! How would one contact him to order?


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Love this! How would one contact him to order?


He runs the Nashua showroom so you can email him directly, there's an email listed on their website. I've requested a list of his 50% off models that I'll share here when he sends it over.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I wouldn't say thousands. Most Canadians aren't so sensitive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


Yup, and we'll be laughing once the rest of the world realizes that the US dollar is not worth the paper it's printed on.  

Sent from my SM-G850W using Tapatalk


----------



## dinkytown (Nov 25, 2015)

*Tutima Grand Classic Automatic 43mm Watch - Bordeax Dial, Bordeaux Calf Leather 628-05 (sorry, can't link as a newbie, *amazon.com/Tutima-Grand-Classic-Automatic-Watch/dp/B004Q3QS30/)* $1199 via Gem of the Day on Amazon. Camelcamelcamel shows it dropped $500 today. I like the color, and the watch.

First post, in the bargains thread, hope that's o.k. Picked up a Hamilton Khaki Navy UTC thanks to this thread, a couple weeks back. Thank you!*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

$879

Oris Aquis Date Mens Watch Model: 733.7653.4259.RS2


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Oilers Fan said:


> Yup, and we'll be laughing once the rest of the world realizes that the US dollar is not worth the paper it's printed on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G850W using Tapatalk


Smart.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't know what Amazon is doing today, but here's another one.

http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-CA0128-09E-Exclusive-Stainless-Polyurethane/dp/B0089SX5BG


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

RyanD said:


> I don't know what Amazon is doing today, but here's another one.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-CA0128-09E-Exclusive-Stainless-Polyurethane/dp/B0089SX5BG











$84


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Hamilton Jazzmaster slim #H38615255 for *$429* in Ashford after applying coupon *AFFSLIM429*
Next cheapest price online is $550

*LINK HERE*

Note: 7 reviews in Amazon with 5 stars rating, _*read here *_if interested.
Note2: Don't forget *try *to apply 7% cash back form befrugal.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Aplina Apliner model #AL-525VG4E6 for *$529* from JomaShop after applying coupon *GM-AL100*
That's a $100 off next cheapest price online. Photo credit belong to its owner

Note: Forgot to mention this coupon expires today. Don't know exactly when.
*LINK HERE*







Photo credit belong to its owner


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

RyanPatrick said:


> Most all of the white dial C60s with varying bezel colors, both 38 and 42mm. I'll see if I can get a list from him.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


Will he ship to Canada?

Sent from my SM-G850W using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> I emailed Kip and requested a complete list of 50% off models. These are brand new, not near new.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


I want this to be one of them and I'm in:
http://www.christopherward.com/mobile/watches/dive/c60-42-q-skvt.html

Fingers crossed but thanks for sharing your deal in any case, Ryan!


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I don't know what Amazon is doing today, but here's another one.
> 
> Amazon.com: Citizen Men's CA0128-09E "Amazon Exclusive" Drive Black Stainless Steel Watch with Polyurethane Band: Watches


crazy price!


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Kinda went through the same route with Mondaine... Lusted over them for a year or so, then I happen to stumble upon an excellent deal on the EXACT model that I wanted... And I couldn't pull the trigger.
> I learned in the last second that the movement behvior is not practical for my personal usage.. And that it'd end up as a mere novelty piece in my collection [I never sell my watches btw].
> 
> Great watches, though.


Wait. It's automatic, though. What do you mean by "movement behavior"?


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

boze said:


> I want this to be one of them and I'm in:
> http://www.christopherward.com/mobile/watches/dive/c60-42-q-skvt.html
> 
> Fingers crossed but thanks for sharing your deal in any case, Ryan!


I can already tell you that one isn't included because it's the one I initially inquired about. 25% was the best he could do on it. it's cheaper to order through their .eu site by about $75. The only C60's will be white dial models.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Oilers Fan said:


> Will he ship to Canada?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G850W using Tapatalk


I'm sure he would, though not sure what he would charge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

ebtromba said:


> Wait. It's automatic, though. What do you mean by "movement behavior"?


Sorry, I didn't elaborate...
I was originally charmed by the Stop n' Go QUARTZ movement where the second hand stops for a second in the 60seconds mark.. However, that charm stopped in the last second. I also may have realized how generic Mondaine has become.
If you want _my _opinion on the autos, I'd say they're too pricey for my liking. I'd rather spend my funds on something more 'original' if I dare say.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Yeah that stop and go watch is wild. 

I see your point. I dig my railways. 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Sorry, I didn't elaborate...
> I was originally charmed by the Stop n' Go QUARTZ movement where the second hand stops for a second in the 60seconds mark.. However, that charm stopped in the last second. I also may have realized how generic Mondaine has become.
> If you want _my _opinion on the autos, I'd say they're too pricey for my liking. I'd rather spend my funds on something more 'original' if I dare say.


I agree. I think they would more reasonably priced if their quartz watches were all $100 to $150, and their automatics no more than $300 or so. Then I'd get one.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> I can already tell you that one isn't included because it's the one I initially inquired about. 25% was the best he could do on it. it's cheaper to order through their .eu site by about $75. The only C60's will be white dial models.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


Okay, well then I'll hope for this one instead. =) 
http://www.christopherward.com/mobile/watches/dive/c60-42-q-swkt.html


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

RyanPatrick said:


> He runs the Nashua showroom so you can email him directly, there's an email listed on their website. I've requested a list of his 50% off models that I'll share here when he sends it over.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


sweet, i'm actually kinda scared bc i'd def pull the trigger on one if he had one with a green, orange or red bezel...


----------



## Toubib (Dec 15, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I don't know what Amazon is doing today, but here's another one.
> 
> Amazon.com: Citizen Men's CA0128-09E "Amazon Exclusive" Drive Black Stainless Steel Watch with Polyurethane Band: Watches


Keep on finding em! Amazon is a authorized Citizen dealer. $84 for a eco drive with a 5 year warranty! Absolute Steal.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Well, crap.

I certainly didn't intend to make another relatively expensive watch purchase.

And it's probably not a good idea to keep accumulating automatic chronographs.

But then they go and do this to me. My trigger finger flexed. It was out of my control.

The Watchery right now, in its Open Vault Sale, has the Eterna KonTiki Automatic Chronograph, model 1240-41-63-0219, on a bracelet, for $999.99.
Coupon Code 'WINTER95' takes that to $904.99. And the BeFrugal 15.3% rebate takes it to *$766.53*.

The Watchery's cousin sites: World of Watches, Smart Bargains, etc., have this watch on a similar sale -- though not with that huge rebate.

But outside of the Watchery family of sites, this is what that watch is selling for:

Amazon - $2,360
Ebay- $2,480
Upscale - $2,450 (though out of stock)

Pretty incredible. Difficult to pass up. And I couldn't.

Time to empty a couple of lesser-lights out of the watch drawer. A-gain.

If you're similarly interested, note that this is a flash sale and probably won't last very long. And again, you have to go there through BeFrugal.

Eterna 1240-41-63-0219 Watches,Men's KonTiki Automatic Chronograph Stainless Steel White Dial, Luxury Eterna Automatic Watches


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Well, crap.
> 
> I certainly didn't intend to make another relatively expensive watch purchase.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your purchase! I have to say, I was doubting your taste lately, but this proved me wrong, haha
Please do show us when you get it... These Kontikis are growing in me rapidly.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Well, crap.
> 
> I certainly didn't intend to make another relatively expensive watch purchase.
> 
> ...


pity they don't have the non-chrono version on there


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Sorry, I didn't elaborate...
> I was originally charmed by the Stop n' Go QUARTZ movement where the second hand stops for a second in the 60seconds mark.. However, that charm stopped in the last second. I also may have realized how generic Mondaine has become.
> If you want _my _opinion on the autos, I'd say they're too pricey for my liking. I'd rather spend my funds on something more 'original' if I dare say.


And the Stop2Go is one of today's Amazon Lightning deals. Looks like it starts around 2300 EST. Amazon currently has it priced at $464. If they get it down to $200 or less, then I'm a buyer. I genuinely dislike quartz, but I'd make an exception for the novelty of that watch. I could see it becoming the second quartz in my collection.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

garf666 said:


> pity they don't have the non-chrono version on there


When I posted Kontiki was back at The Watchery, they did. I recalled the black, and white dials non chrono were there. Must have been snapped up in minutes by the mob here.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

garf666 said:


> pity they don't have the non-chrono version on there





sanriopurin said:


> When I posted Kontiki was back at The Watchery, they did. I recalled the black, and white dials non chrono were there. Must have been snapped up in minutes by the mob here.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


There were at least 3 non-chrono kontikis priced around $570something, not sure on price. Saw them ~5hrs ago after *sanriopurin *posted about it.
The deals mob is not fiction my friend.. It is a dark army that is only felt but not seen.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> There were at least 3 non-chrono kontikis priced around $570something, not sure on price. Saw them ~5hrs ago after *sanriopurin *posted about it.
> The deals mob is not fiction my friend.. It is a dark army that is only felt but not seen.


I saw 4 Kontiki on Watchery all at $599 a few hours ago, 3 white/blue on either black or brown or blue straps and the black/ orange on strap. All gone now.


----------



## That Impression (Jan 14, 2015)

Anyone willing to sell me their bracelet, rubber strap or leather strap that came with their Kontiki?


----------



## That Impression (Jan 14, 2015)

Found a nice deal on a American Chest brand watch box. It is made of real wood and glass. These usually run around $200 MSRP. Here is the url: ebay.com/itm/351462345313


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> There were at least 3 non-chrono kontikis priced around $570something, not sure on price. Saw them ~5hrs ago after *sanriopurin *posted about it.
> The deals mob is not fiction my friend.. It is a dark army that is only felt but not seen.


only the 2 Chronos when i looked. now only the leather strap chrono.

will keep looking out for a non chrono. maybe after christmas I'll get lucky to pick one up


----------



## deleonj (Jun 17, 2012)

In case it hasn't been posted


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Seems that we've inundated Kip at C Ward with emails regarding the 50% off models. I just spoke with him. He is going to email me a complete list of the half priced inventory and I will share it here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> Seems that we've inundated Kip at C Ward with emails regarding the 50% off models. I just spoke with him. He is going to email me a complete list of the half priced inventory and I will share it here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


It wasn't me, I've just been compulsively refreshing this thread in Tapatalk.

Because I'm patient. =/


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> There were at least 3 non-chrono kontikis priced around $570something, not sure on price. Saw them ~5hrs ago after *sanriopurin *posted about it.
> The deals mob is not fiction my friend.. It is a dark army that is only felt but not seen.


The Watchery now has the Kontiki white face brown strap here for $600 as well as the chrono on leather for $850. 













I used BeFrugal and a code they had for the former last night and it should come in at $475 which seems pretty great to me.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

My Marvin came today via free 1-day shipping. Beautiful watch in person. The rose gold hands are very subtle but a nice touch.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluff (Nov 19, 2015)

Jammy said:


> The Watchery now has the Kontiki white face brown strap here for $600 as well as the chrono on leather for $850.
> View attachment 6347553
> View attachment 6347561
> 
> I used BeFrugal and a code they had for the former last night and it should come in at $475 which seems pretty great to me.


Damn the regular one is already gone


----------



## Johnny Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

deleonj said:


> In case it hasn't been posted


I can't see that on their website.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

shouldn't matter as the code works regardless.



Johnny Boy said:


> I can't see that on their website.


----------



## Johnny Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

ah ok cheers.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Massdrop again with the Seiko Solar Compass Chronos SSC### series.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-solar-compass-watch

The deal seems to be between $30 and $150 better than other available deals right now depending on the model you pick.

The lowest drop price is $129.99 for this version










They have prospex Version for +$18 like this










Then with a Bracelet for +$30 like










There is also this prospex version for +$31 (My personal Favorite)


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Johnny Boy said:


> I can't see that on their website.


It was only sent to people who have previously bought Christopher Ward watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## Johnny Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

ok, hmm Trident pro 600 with leather strap works out around £150 off, I don't have a CW, but can I get one without the wife finding out!


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Massdrop again with the Seiko Solar Compass Chronos SSC### series.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-solar-compass-watch
> 
> ...


I've been eyeing up the first one - SSC081 - for awhile.

It's listed on Seiko's site in the Prospex section.

http://seikousa.com/collections/prospex/

Comparing it against other SSC quartz chronographs with an 'X' I don't see a difference in the specs, yet it lacks the 'X' on the dial.

Any thoughts?

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Women's Citizen from Amazon for 76% off.

http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-FB1394-52A-Celestial-Display-Japanese/dp/B00KCF7YC0


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

frostjoe said:


> I've been eyeing up the first one - SSC081 - for awhile.
> 
> It's listed on Seiko's site in the Prospex section.
> 
> ...


To my knowledge there is no difference other than the X branding. I looked into this in the past and could find no evidence to the contrary. Maybe someone on the Seiko/Citizen forum would know better. Personally this is one of the few instances that i prefer the Prospex Logo version than the normal. Of course they want a $ premium for that. Let me know if you find out any additional info.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Duplicate Post...sorry


----------



## sparco (Aug 23, 2011)

Men's KonTiki Auto Black Genuine Leather and Dial for $549 at BlueFly
($50 off $250 - SAVE50)
http://m.bluefly.com/eterna-mens-kontiki-auto-black-genuine-leather-and-dial/p/380225601/detail.fly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

List is in the photo. Kip's contact info: 
(603) 402-1153







Currently has one of each available.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

Boo, 38mm's.

The one 42mm appears to be a white face, green bezel version, using other P/N's on their website as a reference. At 50% off it should be around the $500 mark.

Personally, I think I'd rather just pay the extra 100 bucks to get a non-GMT with a red bezel and a bracelet.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

phuchmileif said:


> Boo, 38mm's.
> 
> The one 42mm appears to be a white face, green bezel version, using other P/N's on their website as a reference. At 50% off it should be around the $500 mark.
> 
> Personally, I think I'd rather just pay the extra 100 bucks to get a non-GMT with a red bezel and a bracelet.


I got the green bezel white face 42 for 412.50

Edit: mines non GMT. Noticed one on the list is a GMT model

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm weak. The 42mm GMT is MINE. Just paid for it over the phone.

Kip's a nice guy.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Very tempted by the C8 MK2 but there's no way I can pull off a 49mm watch (with crown)


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

uyebsk said:


> Very tempted by the C8 MK2 but there's no way I can pull off a 49mm watch (with crown)


I think it's 44, not 49

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Love the 38s but I just bought an Alpina so I'm out.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

This type of purchasing method is ingenious! It's very hard not to say yes on the phone.


----------



## Pride (Apr 19, 2014)

The value of the Dollar is rising. Going to be a bargain to buy from Europe. Almost time to get my Stowa.


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

Did you say yes to one? I figure we should mark the sold ones off the list to make this guy's life a little easier. 

Here is a text version of the 38mm C60's, if this helps anyone. All are white dial.

Trident Pro, blue bezel, ? (can't find a reference for the 'B' code for straps)
Trident Pro, green bezel, tan leather strap
Trident Pro, blue bezel, black leather strap
Trident Pro, red bezel, bracelet
Trident Pro, red bezel, tan leather strap
Trident Pro, green bezel, dive strap
Trident GMT, green bezel, black leather NATO
Trident GMT, green bezel, tan leather strap

GMT's should be $550 (confirmed by me), Pro on a strap $412.50 (confirmed above by Ryan), and $455 for that last bracelet model. Add-on bracelet is 125 Euros on their site and applicable for 25% coupon.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Let me preface by stating I'm not wishing ill will to those making Kontiki purchases, but does anyone else foresee more canceled orders in the not too distant future? I mean, during the BF sales, there were several sites selling a limited supply (and what I'm assuming was from some sort of shared pool) at greatly reduced prices. These sites put themselves into oversell positions and ended up canceling many orders. Fast forward a couple of weeks and all of a sudden a bunch of these same Kontiki variants have somehow resurfaced, with the masses now clamoring to grab 'em up (and rightfully so, as it's a great value at this price!). Ok, I guess I'm done waxing economics for the day.


sparco said:


> Men's KonTiki Auto Black Genuine Leather and Dial for $549 at BlueFly
> ($50 off $250 - SAVE50)
> Eterna | BLUEFLY up to 70% off designer brands
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

TK Maxx have Mondaine Black Leather Chronograph for £150 (pounds Sterling in the UK)
no real details on the site..

"Mondaine" Black Leather Chronograph Watch - TK Maxx


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Sad face: no 42mm Trident 300 models for me.

Thanks again for sharing these though. Somebody poke me the next time they do the half off sale I missed a few months ago. 


RyanPatrick said:


> I got the green bezel white face 42 for 412.50
> 
> Edit: mines non GMT. Noticed one on the list is a GMT model
> 
> ...





phuchmileif said:


> Did you say yes to one? I figure we should mark the sold ones off the list to make this guy's life a little easier.
> 
> Here is a text version of the 38mm C60's, if this helps anyone. All are white dial.
> 
> ...


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

This just popped up in email. Lots of nice Jean Richard. Really like a lot from this brand.

http://bit.ly/1Ic3yc5


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks RyanPatrick for the heads up on this deal! I just pulled the trigger on the C60-38-AUTO-SWRS (White dial, red bezel, bracelet) for $457.50; the bracelet version is a touch extra.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Tissot Visodate TIST0194301603101 will be on Amazon lightning deal tomorrow at 4:55 PM EST.









Currently selling for $420. What's a good deal price on this?


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

yoginasser said:


> Thanks RyanPatrick for the heads up on this deal! I just pulled the trigger on the C60-38-AUTO-SWRS (White dial, red bezel, bracelet) for $457.50; the bracelet version is a touch extra.


Thank you for saving me.


----------



## Sihproma (Feb 17, 2012)

RyanPatrick said:


> List is in the photo. Kip's contact info:
> (603) 402-1153
> View attachment 6349729
> 
> ...


What's his email?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

You'll find that "Please" and "Thank you" work really well in this thread.


Sihproma said:


> What's his email?


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

DPflaumer said:


> Thank you for saving me.


I think most of us have been there at some point. At times, we compete to save one another from great deals.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

When I got my KonTiki, I told myself "this does not feel like a $1500 watch". I didn't realize I'd be proven right by every retailer on the internet five months later.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> When I got my KonTiki, I told myself "this does not feel like a $1500 watch". I didn't realize I'd be proven right by every retailer on the internet five months later.


Yeah, it's a bit like big screen TVs with the precipitous drop in price.


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Jan 3, 2015)

Well, that Massdrop Seiko drop has finally done me in. I couldn't resist any longer. I've just joined the drop for the Prospex SSC295.

I've been going so well watching all these bargains come flooding in. For the past few days I've been debating whether to buy a Deep Blue Master 1000 Auto and keeping up the resistanc, but I've been looking for a cheaper quartz/solar chrono combo and in the end this Seiko has got me.

Looks like I'll have to clear some space in the watchbox so the missus doesn't notice... :-d


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

When you put it that way, I'm still holding out on buying my first HDTV, so I'll make up for it when I finally buy one for $159. LOL


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Ahhhh, it's not worth beatin' yourself up over. I paid full retail for my first "real" watch (a Tag Link Chrono in stainless and 18K; approx. $3700 after tax at an AD) 9 years ago. I've had this thing on CL at $1400 obo for over a month now with only one serious offer. That was for $1100 and I turned it down. In retrospect, I probably should have jumped on it, but at the time it just seemed too humiliating for my ego to swallow, considering what I paid for it. Most watches aren't Rolex's, Harley's, '58 Gibson Les Pauls' or real estate; we just have to get out our forks and eat a big ole' slice of humble pie....or enjoy what we got!


ChiefWahoo said:


> When I got my KonTiki, I told myself "this does not feel like a $1500 watch". I didn't realize I'd be proven right by every retailer on the internet five months later.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Ahhhh, it's not worth beatin' yourself up over. I paid full retail for my first "real" watch (a Tag Link Chrono in stainless and 18K; approx. $3700 after tax at an AD) 9 years ago. I've had this thing on CL at $1400 obo for over a month now with only one serious offer. That was for $1100 and I turned it down. In retrospect, I probably should have jumped on it, but at the time it just seemed too humiliating for my ego to swallow, considering what I paid for it. Most watches aren't Rolex's, Harley's, '58 Gibson Les Pauls' or real estate; we just have to get out our forks and eat a big ole' slice of humble pie....or enjoy what we got!


That's interesting I was under the impression the Tags hold their values pretty well. Or is it just by specific model? 
In the order of resell values: (Datejust > Submariner > Speedmaster > Navitimer > Carrera Tachymeter > anything Panaerai)


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

phuchmileif said:


> Did you say yes to one? I figure we should mark the sold ones off the list to make this guy's life a little easier.
> 
> Here is a text version of the 38mm C60's, if this helps anyone. All are white dial.
> 
> ...


Nope, picked up my phone a few times and managed to resist calling him, otherwise the C8 might still be available quick someone should call him and ask!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

uyebsk said:


> That's interesting I was under the impression the Tags hold their values pretty well. Or is it just by specific model?
> In the order of resell values: (Datejust > Submariner > Speedmaster > Navitimer > Carrera Tachymeter > anything Panaerai)


tags? resale value? nada.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


> tags? resale value? nada.


Which I why I can't find anyone selling a twin time Carrera. They aren't willing to take the hit.

Shame as it's the closest thing to a grail I have.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Question about the holiday Ch.Ward deal (not the list of half off models): I've read a few times where folks are encouraging others to use the EU site for checkout. I compared and USD appears cheaper. Am I missing a stackable code beyond the 25% or something?


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

This is going to be on Amazon Lightning deal tomorrow.

Tissot Men's PRC 200

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ICIFCYQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_QS2Cwb0ZEW5JA

I wonder what the price is going to be...


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

boze said:


> Question about the holiday Ch.Ward deal (not the list of half off models): I've read a few times where folks are encouraging others to use the EU site for checkout. I compared and USD appears cheaper. Am I missing a stackable code beyond the 25% or something?


There are not extra coupons, if just works out to be cheaper. When you remove the VAT tax and convert the dollar amount, it comes cheaper than what they sell for on the US site.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

DPflaumer said:


> Which I why I can't find anyone selling a twin time Carrera. They aren't willing to take the hit.
> 
> Shame as it's the closest thing to a grail I have.


$1377 for a new twin time on a bracelet at WoW after coupon and cash back.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

boze said:


> Question about the holiday Ch.Ward deal (not the list of half off models): I've read a few times where folks are encouraging others to use the EU site for checkout. I compared and USD appears cheaper. Am I missing a stackable code beyond the 25% or something?


Make sure to compare price after VAT is removed on the product page.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Well crap... looks like the code expired in the few minutes between when I asked and now! They said expires at midnight but maybe that was UK time. :-(



taike said:


> Make sure to compare price after VAT is removed on the product page.





thomasp said:


> There are not extra coupons, if just works out to be cheaper. When you remove the VAT tax and convert the dollar amount, it comes cheaper than what they sell for on the US site.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Tissot Visodate TIST0194301603101 will be on Amazon lightning deal tomorrow at 4:55 PM EST.
> 
> View attachment 6352865
> 
> ...


Damn bought it from Joma a month or so ago for 399.

Here's hoping I don't feel too bad about it..


----------



## chompchomp (Dec 30, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> When I got my KonTiki, I told myself "this does not feel like a $1500 watch". I didn't realize I'd be proven right by every retailer on the internet five months later.


Never handled a KonTiki, but that $450 Revue Thommen biocompax from a few pages ago is just as nice as a $3000 Tag.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

chompchomp said:


> Never handled a KonTiki, but that $450 Revue Thommen biocompax from a few pages ago is just as nice as a $3000 Tag.


Nicer.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

That Impression said:


> Found a nice deal on a American Chest brand watch box. It is made of real wood and glass. These usually run around $200 MSRP. Here is the url: ebay.com/itm/351462345313


That is absolute garbage compared to a Volta for the same price, which includes a drawer at the bottom as well. $150 for what you posted is criminal.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

phuchmileif said:


> I'm weak. The 42mm GMT is MINE. Just paid for it over the phone.
> 
> Kip's a nice guy.


damn you!


----------



## sparco (Aug 23, 2011)

Why are you folks hating on KonTiki?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Seiko SARB033/035 and Seiko Cocktail Time SARB065 at 285.99 and 341.99 respectively plus 7.99 shipping at Massdrop Bazar


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

shootermcgavin said:


> damn you!


hehe.

If, for some reason, I find it to not be for me, I'll be happy to sell it another forum member...and you can have dibs.

And yes, it will be for the price I paid- I'm not here to 'flip' watches for profit.

That said, though...I doubt I will want to part with it. The more I realize what a rare bird the white/green GMT is, the more I like it.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I know a company called Volta has been around for a while but I find little on their history, what they use or where they are located. On the other hand:

ABOUT AMERICAN CHEST

The STORY of the AMERICAN CHEST Company is simple&#8230;

The company was started believing there is a STRONG NEED for Hand-Crafted Chests which are MADE in U.S.A.!

The Factory, located in the Green Mountains and Forests of the Northeast, it is a THIRD Generation Chest Making Factory! OVER 100 Years making Hardwood, Hand-Crafted Chests!

AMERICAN MADE!
GENUINE North American HARDWOOD Construction!
Hand-Crafted using ONLY Genuine Cherry, Oak, Maple or Mahogany
COMPETATIVELY PRICED!
The FINEST CHESTS AVAILABLE in the U.S.A! Heirlooms of the Present&#8230;
The Reasons are Simple: AMERICAN Hand-Crafted is STILL the FINEST!

Imported Chests are usually NOT HARDWOOD but made from an M.D.F. Box with a Wood Veneer or Paper laminated to the chest.
THIS IS THE PROBLEM with Imports!
Asian Countries have a Much Higher Atmospheric Moisture Content than Continental North America.
China has an Atmospheric Moisture Content between 12% and 14%
Though woods ARE kiln dried to 6% before they start to work the lumber&#8230; during the production, which takes up to 10 days, this lumber is subject to the Moisture in the surrounding atmosphere within the factories. WOOD is like a SPONGE, it starts to "soak up" this moisture up until the item is finally sealed and finished during the production processes. During this time, the wood has gone back to be around 10% or more in moisture content. NOT GOOD&#8230;
Next, when these "wet chest" arrive in the U.S. after their ocean voyage in a hot container, the Chests WILL Start to DRY OUT!
This leads to Cracking in the wood&#8230; Crazing in t



Keeper of Time said:


> That is absolute garbage compared to a Volta for the same price, which includes a drawer at the bottom as well. $150 for what you posted is criminal.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

sparco said:


> Why are you folks hating on KonTiki?


No hate from me. I think it's a very attractive watch, and although I understand the history behind it and it's namesake, I just don't get the hype.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

matlobi said:


> No hate from me. I think it's a very attractive watch, and although I understand the history behind it and it's namesake, I just don't get the hype.


Extra attention to the Kontiki is due to the recent extra supply of them at low prices.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Who's hating on the Kontiki? I have 2 of the date models, but would agree that it doesn't quite constitute a $1500 price tag, never mind the $2800 msrp (but is a great value at the recent discounted online pricing).


sparco said:


> Why are you folks hating on KonTiki?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Double post


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

procrastinated a bit too long on the Bluefly Kontiki. Finally decided to risk the wrath of her in doors but by then it was already gone.
probably save me from a bit of a guilt trip


----------



## dglatt (Jul 5, 2015)

Well I caved finally with the 25% Christopher Ward and got a trident pro 600. Does anyone know if they do price adjustments if it goes lower in the 60 day return period? 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

dglatt said:


> Well I caved finally with the 25% Christopher Ward and got a trident pro 600. Does anyone know if they do price adjustments if it goes lower in the 60 day return period?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


You weren't able to use the code on the eu site were you? I couldn't get it to work so I called them and I have to call back tomorrow. I'm guessing it's because it was after midnight in the UK when I tried to check out.


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

Ordered my trident pro on Wednesday, no ship notification....

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dglatt (Jul 5, 2015)

boze said:


> You weren't able to use the code on the eu site were you? I couldn't get it to work so I called them and I have to call back tomorrow. I'm guessing it's because it was after midnight in the UK when I tried to check out.


I ordered earlier in the day before midnight UK time

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> Nicer.


Ha ha that's hilarious. Having owned a few RTs and a Tag there is no comparison. RTs casework, dial work, straps, and bracelets were simply quite poorly done. I returned two that I had purchased bc of poor performance and QC. Not saying Tag is a tremendous value or the most finely finished watch out there but it's head and shoulders above RT. RT sells watches under the Invicta strategy...fortunately its watches are better than Invictas bc they cost far more.

NM


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

OOasis said:


> Ordered my trident pro on Wednesday, no ship notification....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


Be patient, they're most likely swamped. If you don't hear from them by Monday I would shoot them an email. They're always quick to respond.


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

taike said:


> Make sure to compare price after VAT is removed on the product page.


Question, I go to christopherward.com and I see the little American flag in the top right corner. It allows you to change to different country flags.
Where does the VAT get removed? During checkout? How do I see how much the VAT actually is?
thanks


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

The Amateur said:


> Seiko SARB033/035 and Seiko Cocktail Time SARB065 at 285.99 and 341.99 respectively plus 7.99 shipping at Massdrop Bazar


Thanks, I just jumped on this and got myself a Cocktail Time!


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

RyanPatrick said:


> List is in the photo. Kip's contact info:
> (603) 402-1153
> View attachment 6349729
> 
> ...


That's pretty cool you taking the time to email Kip and then post the list on here is great. Not interest in CW watches at the moment but doing what you are doing is what makes this thread so great.

Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> Tissot Visodate TIST0194301603101 will be on Amazon lightning deal tomorrow at 4:55 PM EST.
> 
> View attachment 6352865
> 
> ...


On my list. Anyone know what it went for?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsg22 (Apr 5, 2012)

Go to the European Union site (by dropping down where the flag is). On the right side below the product title you will see the price and price minus VAT. Curious as to what all the fuss was about, I ended up ordering a blue dial C5 Slim for what amounts to $370 US. Not too bad. I have way too many watches, so we'll see if this makes the cut.



wildpack said:


> Question, I go to christopherward.com and I see the little American flag in the top right corner. It allows you to change to different country flags.
> Where does the VAT get removed? During checkout? How do I see how much the VAT actually is?
> thanks


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

wildpack said:


> Question, I go to christopherward.com and I see the little American flag in the top right corner. It allows you to change to different country flags.
> Where does the VAT get removed? During checkout? How do I see how much the VAT actually is?
> thanks


The price withou the vat will be shown under the picture of the watch, after you click on the watch you are interested in and the site takes you to the specific watch


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> To my knowledge there is no difference other than the X branding. I looked into this in the past and could find no evidence to the contrary. Maybe someone on the Seiko/Citizen forum would know better. Personally this is one of the few instances that i prefer the Prospex Logo version than the normal. Of course they want a $ premium for that. Let me know if you find out any additional info.


I found this in the discussion page for the drop



> The difference between those two models is subtle. The references in the 100 range are pre-Prospex. And the references in the 200 range are in the Prospex collection.
> Seiko has been doing this recently where they are moving watches into their Prospex collection and assigning them new reference numbers. They put the Prospex logo on the dial and tweaked some of the dial text. Also, as you mentioned, they added a rubberized coating on the nylon straps.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

phuchmileif said:


> I'm weak. The 42mm GMT is MINE. Just paid for it over the phone.
> 
> Kip's a nice guy.


Dammit. You better post pictures.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

joey79 said:


> On my list. Anyone know what it went for?


Read more closely 



cel4145 said:


> Tissot Visodate TIST0194301603101 will be on Amazon lightning deal *tomorrow at 4:55 PM EST*.


----------



## chompchomp (Dec 30, 2013)

nm4710 said:


> Ha ha that's hilarious. Having owned a few RTs and a Tag there is no comparison. RTs casework, dial work, straps, and bracelets were simply quite poorly done. I returned two that I had purchased bc of poor performance and QC. Not saying Tag is a tremendous value or the most finely finished watch out there but it's head and shoulders above RT. RT sells watches under the Invicta strategy...fortunately its watches are better than Invictas bc they cost far more.
> 
> NM


Eh, all lower-end brands using mass-produced cases and off-the-shelf ETA movements are in a way Invictas given their MSRP. The only difference is, those with more recognizable name on the dial sell for close to their ridiculously inflated MSRP while microbrands and less-known bigger brands sell closer to their true value. Heck, even more expensive Tags with their "in-house" Seiko movement found in *gasp* Invictas are nothing special and certainly don't feel like $5000+ watches.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Bulova Accutron II Men's 96B215 Quartz Green Leather Watch for $172 at Jet
https://jet.com/product/Bulova-Accu...eather-Watch/d3692e97da1441dc87b33aed995a7e64










(not my pic)

Amex has a $20 cash back on your statement deal on a $50 purchase from Jet that was previously mentioned in this thread. This alone would be bring the watch down to $152. Add in a 15% off coupon (Google for the typical 15% or 20% off deals from Jet for first time buyers). And this Accutron watch could be had for $126 if using Amex


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

gregington said:


> Thanks, I just jumped on this and got myself a Cocktail Time!





The Amateur said:


> Seiko SARB033/035 and Seiko Cocktail Time SARB065 at 285.99 and 341.99 respectively plus 7.99 shipping at Massdrop Bazar


Thanks OP, I got a Cocktail Time as well. There should be 2 left now if anyone else is considering this purchase.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

I've been going back and forth through my usual deals newsfeed like fatwallet and sickdeals for a couple days, and I gotta say the amount of bulls**t in these sites is unbelievable. 
I think everyone just posts whatever they receive in email as "discount" and call it a deal... It gets worse when the watch brand/model is popular, and the deal page becomes a "circle jerk" of ignorant members talking how good the watch is instead of showing everyone how bad of a deal this is.

I swear I feel like I'd get a lot of votes if I posted -say- a regularly priced Orient Bambino.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> I've been going through my usual deals newsfeed for a couple days, and I gotta say the amount of bulls**t in these sites is unbelievable.
> I think everyone just posts whatever they receive in email as "discount" and call it a deal... It gets worse when the watch brand/model is popular, and the deal page becomes a "circle jerk" of ignorant members talking how good the watch is instead of showing everyone how bad of a deal this is.
> 
> I swear I feel like I'd get a lot of votes if I posted -say- a regularly priced Orient Bambino.


Lot of anger there, big guy. It's the affordable thread, of course there are going to be lower tiered brands posted here. If you don't think it's a deal just go to the next post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

First, thanks to all of you for the wealth of information I've gained as a lurker. My guilt would not allow me to go any longer without a contribution.


RidingDonkeys said:


> And the Stop2Go is one of today's Amazon Lightning deals. Looks like it starts around 2300 EST. Amazon currently has it priced at $464. If they get it down to $200 or less, then I'm a buyer. I genuinely dislike quartz, but I'd make an exception for the novelty of that watch. I could see it becoming the second quartz in my collection.


Amazon cancelled that lightning deal but did drop the price this morning to 341.99 (still 438.75 from the next cheapest vendor.). This was finally low enough for me to pull the trigger. I agree, it's been way overpriced, even with its novel movement. Also, Amazon continues to offer 25% off of a wide variety of watches. This deal seems to be easier to find by accident than actually searching through the deals section. Sorry, I don't qualify to post links yet but you can find it from the home page under "Shop by Department," "Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry."From the app, you'll only find it by accident and never see the full list of brands. Once again, thanks. I'm proud to become a member and contributor to this forum. Barry


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Someone posted this couple of pages back. The deal is now live for Prime members 
$399 Powermatic 80 PRC200
Link


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

shmaiz3r said:


> I think everyone just posts whatever they receive in email as "discount" and call it a deal... It gets worse when the watch brand/model is popular, and the deal page becomes a "circle jerk" of ignorant members talking how good the watch is instead of showing everyone how bad of a deal this is.


This is a watch enthusiasts site. It isn't slickdeals.net (thankfully). Deals don't have to be "steals of the century" to be interesting here.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> Lot of anger there, big guy. It's the affordable thread, of course there are going to be lower tiered brands posted here. If you don't think it's a deal just go to the next post.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com





skriefal said:


> This is a watch enthusiasts site. It isn't slickdeals.net (thankfully). Deals don't have to be "steals of the century" to be interesting here.


Lol, not talking about this thread.. I meant deals websites like sickdeals and the like.
Lower your guns gentlemen


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Bad day?



shmaiz3r said:


> I've been going back and forth through my usual deals newsfeed like fatwallet and sickdeals for a couple days, and I gotta say the amount of bulls**t in these sites is unbelievable.
> I think everyone just posts whatever they receive in email as "discount" and call it a deal... It gets worse when the watch brand/model is popular, and the deal page becomes a "circle jerk" of ignorant members talking how good the watch is instead of showing everyone how bad of a deal this is.
> 
> I swear I feel like I'd get a lot of votes if I posted -say- a regularly priced Orient Bambino.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> I've been going back and forth through my usual deals newsfeed like fatwallet and sickdeals for a couple days, and I gotta say the amount of bulls**t in these sites is unbelievable.
> I think everyone just posts whatever they receive in email as "discount" and call it a deal... It gets worse when the watch brand/model is popular, and the deal page becomes a "circle jerk" of ignorant members talking how good the watch is instead of showing everyone how bad of a deal this is.
> 
> I swear I feel like I'd get a lot of votes if I posted -say- a regularly priced Orient Bambino.


Yeah. You get a lot of people who don't know a product type that well on Slickdeals or Fatwallet, and so everything seems good to them if it's discounted at all off MSRP. And not just watches. I'm into home audio equipment, and some of the so called "deals" are for lousy products.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> Yeah. You get a lot of people who don't know a product type that well on Slickdeals or Fatwallet, and so everything seems good to them if it's discounted at all off MSRP. And not just watches. I'm into home audio equipment, and some of the so called "deals" are for lousy products.


always found SD forums to be amusing when it comes to nice watches. without fail you get the one guy that asks how a posted watch is diff than a $10 timex/casio. smh.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

shootermcgavin said:


> always found SD forums to be amusing when it comes to nice watches. without fail you get the one guy that asks how a posted watch is diff than a $10 timex/casio. smh.


And sarcastic remarks like "I'm in for 6 pieces."

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

sanriopurin said:


> And sarcastic remarks like "I'm in for 6 pieces."
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


I cannot stand that. It's so pathetic to spend the time over and over saying the exact same stupid crap about "in for 6" and "no hdmi = deal killer" just over and over. They complain and complain.

SD forums are the epitome of cheapskate trolls with chips on their shoulders. I despise that place.


----------



## Toubib (Dec 15, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> I cannot stand that. It's so pathetic to spend the time over and over saying the exact same stupid crap about "in for 6" and "no hdmi = deal killer" just over and over. They complain and complain.
> 
> SD forums are the epitome of cheapskate trolls with chips on their shoulders. I despise that place.


Eh, it depends on the sub-forum. Some are bad, but some are really good! I'm on the DSLR sub forum and its really good stuff they post, lots of good information passed along as well.

Also, Seiko Kinetic SKA659 $85 on sale at Ashford Watches (from there site and ebay), I can't post the link bc my post count is too low


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> I cannot stand that. It's so pathetic to spend the time over and over saying the exact same stupid crap about "in for 6" and "no hdmi = deal killer" just over and over. They complain and complain.
> 
> SD forums are the epitome of cheapskate trolls with chips on their shoulders. I despise that place.


I harbour the same feeling...

.... until I realise I can actually afford to act on those deals while they probably couldn't even dream of it. 
Then I feel much better 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Lol, not talking about this thread.. I meant deals websites like sickdeals and the like.
> Lower your guns gentlemen


I just wanna point out that was obvious to me. Reading your post completely, it was very clear you were poking fun at other sites and laughing at how they don't post actual deals. You didn't say a thing about this thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Bulova Accutron II Men's 96B215 Quartz Green Leather Watch for $172 at Jet
> https://jet.com/product/Bulova-Accu...eather-Watch/d3692e97da1441dc87b33aed995a7e64
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!

Great watch, I just wish it was the white dial/blue seconds hand model.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I just got my Kontiki Chrono. It's nicer than a typical low-end 7750 watch. The lume is very cool looking. It isn't obvious in daylight that the triangles glow. The strap is hand-made Louisiana alligator, and the cross pattern stitching looks great. There is nice detail on the case back. It reminds me of the US state quarters.

It's definitely a good deal at the current sale prices.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I just got my Kontiki Chrono. It's nicer than a typical low-end 7750 watch. The lume is very cool looking. It isn't obvious in daylight that the triangles glow. The strap is hand-made Louisiana alligator, and the cross pattern stitching looks great. There is nice detail on the case back. It reminds me of the US state quarters.
> 
> It's definitely a good deal at the current sale prices.


Pictures!!!!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## bullet3z (Mar 18, 2015)

Orient Blue Mako starting soon for Prime Members.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001EWEQ3K..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0DPPS9CJAZWDGDV8AF5W

Are these worth getting over say a SKX007?


----------



## bullet3z (Mar 18, 2015)

Several Tissot's coming up in lightning deals tonight. Here is a PR100 auto with a titanium case and bezel.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052LRP14..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0K2QSF7HH1QFFMFWSQ21


----------



## bullet3z (Mar 18, 2015)

I think these look better with the lighter blue. Interested to see how low this goes.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MFXUKWS..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0EZCTYK01H8NXPCHZWQ7


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

joey79 said:


> On my list. Anyone know what it went for?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's (Tissot Visodate, white face, steel case, leather band) going right now for an underwhelming approx.--$20 off, a supposed 'lightning deal' at $399.26.

For $10 - $20 more, you can find it there or elsewhere in other finishes, such as the elegant, black dial, 'gold' colored PVD coated metal---several other finishes that many seem to prefer. Definitely worth it to pay an extra $10-20 more to get the version you really want--these are well made watches with good movements. So it is a nice watch, but I have seen at this price point (rarely but occasionally even lower) at the other big gray market places, which as is typical, offer like Amazon does on this watch -- their own after market two year warranty. Nice watch, 'meh' kinda deal.

But at least I was able to let Amazon and their "Alexa' program ping my computer again. Amazon knows if I've been sleeping, they they know if I'm awake, they even know my favorite toilet paper's in stock, watching my a_ _ for goodness sake....


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

matlobi said:


> Damn!
> 
> Great watch, I just wish it was the white dial/blue seconds hand model.


There was a Kohls deal with stacking coupons on the bracelet version of that a week or so ago. I think Kohls still carries it, so watch for more coupon stacking deals.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Tissot Visodate TIST0194301603101 will be on Amazon lightning deal tomorrow at 4:55 PM EST.
> 
> View attachment 6352865
> 
> ...


Well, this is a disappointment. $400. 5% off constitutes a lightning deal? C'mon, Amazon.


----------



## bullet3z (Mar 18, 2015)

bullet3z said:


> Orient Blue Mako starting soon for Prime Members.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001EWEQ3K..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0DPPS9CJAZWDGDV8AF5W
> 
> Are these worth getting over say a SKX007?


Sorry to quote myself. This is now live. These are $104.99 with free 1 day shipping.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I just wanna point out that was obvious to me. Reading your post completely, it was very clear you were poking fun at other sites and laughing at how they don't post actual deals. You didn't say a thing about this thread.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I made an edit shortly after the replies to point on SickDeals and FatWallet.
English is not my first language, so this happens sometimes, haha. Thanks!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> I made an edit shortly after the replies to point on SickDeals and FatWallet.
> *English is not my first language, so this happens sometimes*, haha. Thanks!


In that case, if I say something utterly inane, will you assume it's your English and not me? :-d


----------



## sidefx (Nov 12, 2014)

Just got my bertucci super sport today from Sierra trading. The quality of this watch is top notch for $31. The packaging even states a sapphire crystal not coated or any other marketing gimmick.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Sadly, your English is better than many for whom it is a first language -- a sad state of affairs. 

But I guess that's a topic for another forum!


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Bulova Accutron II Men's 96B215 Quartz Green Leather Watch for $172 at Jet
> https://jet.com/product/Bulova-Accu...eather-Watch/d3692e97da1441dc87b33aed995a7e64
> 
> 
> ...


I actually really like this watch-it's retro vibe and all. The reptilian leather band actually works. Not a 'Trekkie'--but while I'll make my own style, thank you--it looks like (if were wee bit smaller than 41mm) that it'd look good on Capt. Kirk. And at a pretty decent price from a company named 'Jet.com? Out of this world--can you diggit?

I mean, when you could have this simplistically elegant, yet purposeful time piece--why would you even consider this piece of fruit?--> This Apple Watch Ad With Christopher Walken Is Genius | Digital Trends


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

bullet3z said:


> Orient Blue Mako starting soon for Prime Members.
> 
> Amazon.com: Orient Men's CEM65002D 'Blue Mako' Automatic Dive Watch: Orient: Watches
> 
> Are these worth getting over say a SKX007?


I've had both for over a year now, and I wear them equally. It's really a situation where you can't make the wrong decision when picking one over the other.
There are small differences however:

1- SKX style in a little more sporty looking than the Mako. They are both *very versatile *"except the pepsi colored bezel which is too sporty to be worn on a dress shirt"
2- SKX has more heft to it than Mako, but it's hardly recognizable. The Mako would look more appropriate on the smaller wrist than the SKX. I'd advice against the SKX if you wrist is ~6" but this is personal preference.

Note: Both bracelets that come with the watches are extremely good for the price, so make sure you get the bracelet version!

Good luck.


----------



## Dynaglide (Jul 11, 2013)

bullet3z said:


> Sorry to quote myself. This is now live. These are $104.99 with free 1 day shipping.


This is every bit as exciting as that Tissot deal was disappointing IMO. Great watch at the price.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

bullet3z said:


> Sorry to quote myself. This is now live. These are $104.99 with free 1 day shipping.


(Sigh). Another good deal on a watch that's on my short list. Had I missed out on the Orient Curator deal from last week, I'd pick this one up. Somebody buy one for me.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> Read more closely


Lol I apologise. My bad. I had not checked the thread in a couple of days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Robangel said:


> It's (Tissot Visodate, white face, steel case, leather band) going right now for an underwhelming approx.--$20 off, a supposed 'lightning deal' at $399.26.
> 
> For $10 - $20 more, you can find it there or elsewhere in other finishes, such as the elegant, black dial, 'gold' colored PVD coated metal---several other finishes that many seem to prefer. Definitely worth it to pay an extra $10-20 more to get the version you really want--these are well made watches with good movements. So it is a nice watch, but I have seen at this price point (rarely but occasionally even lower) at the other big gray market places, which as is typical, offer like Amazon does on this watch -- their own after market two year warranty. Nice watch, 'meh' kinda deal.
> 
> But at least I was able to let Amazon and their "Alexa' program ping my computer again. Amazon knows if I've been sleeping, they they know if I'm awake, they even know my favorite toilet paper's in stock, watching my a_ _ for goodness sake....


Just got up not long ago. Kind of glad I didn't miss a great deal.

Thanks for the heads up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Jomashop beats out today's Amazon's lightning deal. They have the black dial and white dial Tissot Visodate for $393 and change:

Tissot Heritage Visodate Men's Watch T019.430.16.051.01 - Heritage - Tissot - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
Tissot Heritage Visodate Automatic Silver Dial Men's Watch T019.430.16.031.01 - Heritage - Tissot - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Two I wouldn't mind finding in MY Christmas stocking:

http://www.jomashop.com/seiko-mens-...oq2UrEsHGM02D5bmtfYFkYepFv-M05nixrxoCf7Xw_wcB

It's available in several different varieties/colors from massdrop https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-solar-compass-watch/talk/127406 for $20 or so less--all the way down the chimney to about $129, but I couldn't call up a pic elsewhere w/ this Bell and Rossesque twist of orange color--look I like...Sorry if the linkie for Massdrop makes you sign in--it's free to, but as said, there's options on bands, colors etc.

http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SSC081-...250&sr=8-1&keywords=seiko+solar+compass+watch ($129)

http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Black-S.../ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1450488402&sr=8-1&key (closer to $160 on massdrop)

And this one--shark's teeth and all, bring a bit o black and white 'monster' cheer at a good tiding price at that---
http://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/seiko-sports-automatic-monster-diver-watch-srp307k1-srp307.htm 
(has 4R36 hackable windable movement)

And for that nasty nephew: 
This Apple Watch Ad With Christopher Walken Is Genius | Digital Trend


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

A few hidden Glycine deals on Amazon:


For those who like the Airman,


3927-191-LB9B -- $962.09
and 
3903-188-LB9 -- $1800.00 after 25% off with HOLIDAYS25 code. 


Also F104's,


3932-19AT-LB7R for $876.43
and
3932-14T-LB7R for $1326.90 after HOLIDAYS25. 


Sorry, I still can't post links but a search by the reference numbers will get you there.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Barry S said:


> A few hidden Glycine deals on Amazon:
> 
> For those who like the Airman,
> 
> ...


The Airman SST can go cheaper than that, I got mine off ebay for under $900 new from clearinghousesales aka Upscale Times (no personal affiliation). They seem to have a number of glycines in-stock.
I have my reservation on the F104s they are relatively new with a 2824 movement inside a HUGE case.


----------



## filcord (Sep 12, 2014)

mannal said:


> I know a company called Volta has been around for a while but I find little on their history, what they use or where they are located. On the other hand:
> 
> ABOUT AMERICAN CHEST
> 
> ...


There's no one uniform moisture or humidity level for continental north America. New Orleans or Florida have humidity levels that are easily comparable to India during the monsoon, while Vegas will dry your laundry in an hour on the wash line!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

filcord said:


> There's no one uniform moisture or humidity level for continental north America. New Orleans or Florida have humidity levels that are easily comparable to India during the monsoon, while Vegas will dry your laundry in an hour on the wash line!


No doubt, and New Orleans can regularly be worse than most of Florida because much of the city is below sea level. It's awful.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

filcord said:


> There's no one uniform moisture or humidity level for continental north America. New Orleans or Florida have humidity levels that are easily comparable to India during the monsoon, while Vegas will dry your laundry in an hour on the wash line!


I am by no means a fan boy of buying foreign goods if we can do as well or better here at home. I'd even pay a bit of a premium,buying USA products just to keep our economy healthier. But that stuff about Chinese wood and moisture is sort of pointless for a couple reasons. For one, the Chinese have gotten awfully good at drying wood, especially for their higher end products. Most of the furniture they send to the USA is actually from places like Indonesia & elsewhere in S.E. Asia, where the natives initially made furniture but didn't have the patience or facilities to adequately dry the wood, nor the craftsman's skills to build more intricate designs efficiently. The stuff was warping, the drawers were sticking, before it even got on the boat. Then the Chinese came in, with the capability of buying vast expanses of woods, whole mountains, exploiting the natives to build furniture from wood given the time and equipment to dry--wood from from the native's own country, paying them almost slave wages, while deforesting vast areas.

I live in coastal south Georgia USA, where temperatures up in the 90's, with humidity from 60% on up to 100%, but still no rain until it's been that high for hours, isn't uncommon. But thanks to Mr. Carrier, Georgia, like much of the south, really much of the world, has become much more comfortable, actually habitable, with the advent of heating and air conditioning, as we go from our climate controlled homes, to our similarly climate controlled work places via vehicles with climate control.

But the fact is that the relative humidity in a climate controlled house today is lower than that of California's notoriously dry 'Death Valley'. Unless you keep your watch box, or anything else made of wood, in the bathroom where you take hot baths and showers, if it was good to go when you got it, it's going to be just fine.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Finally got an order in for the black/orange kontiki on Bluefly. Will end up being around $560 after Mr rebates and sales tax.
This is this same model I had cancelled with World of Watches. Fingers crossed that I actually get this one.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Orient Blue Mako with bracelet, Amazon lightning deal for $104.99 - 30 minutes to go as I post this, and 18% claimed.

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/81OW-3WII0L._UY550_.jpg[/IMG]]Amazon.com: Orient Men's CEM65002D 'Blue Mako' Automatic Dive Watch: Orient: Watches


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

Kontiki alert! Some are back at The Watchery, including the blue dial. Prices are higher though. Check their sister sites before committing. 

Edit : yup World of Watches have them for the usual $599

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

sanriopurin said:


> Kontiki alert! Some are back at The Watchery, including the blue dial. Prices are higher though. Check their sister sites before committing.
> 
> Edit : yup World of Watches have them for the usual $599
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


coupon code HOLIDAY60 brings them down to $539.


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

sanriopurin said:


> Kontiki alert! Some are back at The Watchery, including the blue dial. Prices are higher though. Check their sister sites before committing.
> 
> Edit : yup World of Watches have them for the usual $599
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


If you order from WoW be sure to add the promotional code RMN10 for an additional 10% off. I was really close to order the blue one with blue rubber strap, but 60$ in shipping to Norway plus 25% import taxes makes it less interesting.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

I just stumbled across the Glycine Incursore Black Jack Chronograph for $499 at WoW. This is a limited edition of only 500 pieces, and the cheapest I've seen it is $1299. Only 1 available.

Men's Auto Chrono Black Rubber Black Dial | World of Watches


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

2 left of this one only,


----------



## Avallon (Jan 12, 2013)

Re WoW - has anyone outside the US noticed that the Duties and Taxes seem rather high? I expect a 20% as I'm in the EU - yet it comes up as about 25-30%...


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, here in Holland it's 21% tax plus 5% custom processing costs, so that seems about right. Unfortunately.


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

How about an in-house, vertical clutch, column wheel chronograph movement by JLC (#751) stuffed in an elegant B&M case for under $2k? If this watch wasn't too big for my wrist I'd buy it in a heartbeat. I'd imagine the movement alone is worth more than twice this price.

Jomashop doorbuster deal

Cheers,
NM


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

uyebsk said:


> The Airman SST can go cheaper than that, I got mine off ebay for under $900 new from clearinghousesales aka Upscale Times (no personal affiliation). They seem to have a number of glycines in-stock.
> I have my reservation on the F104s they are relatively new with a 2824 movement inside a HUGE case.
> View attachment 6365577


What a great deal! Upscale Time is currently offering the pumpkin purist version of your watch on Amazon for $5525.00!!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Orient Ray black dial coming up on Amazon lightning deal today at 6pm EST.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

thechin said:


> 2 left of this one only,


Arghhhhh I keep missing the white and blue one....


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Amazon has 50% off select Timex models with code DAY9TIMEX at checkout. http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=amb_lin...d_t=201&pf_rd_p=2319372442&pf_rd_i=B004GHLEMQ

Few examples:

http://amzn.com/B004GHLEMQ $17.66 after discount.

http://amzn.com/B000936JGC $16.50 after discount.

http://amzn.com/B00B2I167K $13.00 after discount.

http://amzn.com/B000B52548 $10.48 after discount.


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

wildpack said:


> Question, I go to christopherward.com and I see the little American flag in the top right corner. It allows you to change to different country flags.
> Where does the VAT get removed? During checkout? How do I see how much the VAT actually is?
> thanks


VAT pricing applies only to Euro and Brit pricing. On the EU and GBO sites the box beside the EU/GB price will state a "Non-VAT price". If it doesn't log in and go to the checkout page and enter your country.

In the US/Canada use that Non-VAT price for comparison pricing, and use xe.com to do the exchange based upon the most current rates. Since there is no VAT in the US, there is no lower price on the US side.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Is the 25% off at CW still available? I tried last night and it didn't work. EU site or US?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Over 2 days ago


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Is the 25% off at CW still available? I tried last night and it didn't work. EU site or US?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It expired a day or so ago. You can use BFCM15 through December 24th










Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

nm4710 said:


> How about an in-house, vertical clutch, column wheel chronograph movement by JLC (#751) stuffed in an elegant B&M case for under $2k? If this watch wasn't too big for my wrist I'd buy it in a heartbeat. I'd imagine the movement alone is worth more than twice this price.
> 
> Cheers,
> NM
> ...


Link?


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Is the 25% off at CW still available? I tried last night and it didn't work. EU site or US?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Nope. Just missed it. "Ends Midnight, Thursday 17th December".

Expect another after Christmas. Might be 15%, might be more, might be NN @ 30%, might be 50%. And there is still 15% off all watches until Dec 24, with the deadline for orders to arrive before Christmas (to the US and Canada) tomorrow end of day, British time. Plus free shipping, so that's another $30 or so saving.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Creation Watches has an additional 20 percent off a selection of watches with code *BSW25*. Of note, the black dial, automatic version of the Tag Heuer Aquaracer on rubber is $1120.80 after the discount is applied.

Tag Heuer Aquaracer Calibre 5 Black Dial 300M WAY2110.FT8021 Man's Watch









Based on a quick Google search, that appears to be at least $100 lower than other sites.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I just stumbled across the Glycine Incursore Black Jack Chronograph for $499 at WoW.


Thanks. What's your technique for finding store models on sale? Or were you just looking for Glycines and literally happened upon it? i.e. It can also be helpful to know how a deal was found.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Seiko SSC081.

Massdropp has it for $129.99 + $7.50 shipping...

Macy's DOD for the same price w/ free shipping, and free gift... http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/..._-_-_mkwid_VgIEz2SW|dc_53615690331|-|VgIEz2SW

And Amazon looks like they're price matching... http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/..._mini_detail?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

Webbem watches are all on sale for $99 shipped.

These are all 100m water resistance, sapphire, generally well reviewed watches that are known for their value even at full price.

http://www.webbem.com/collections/all


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Grovana for $197 on Amazon. Over $600 on Jomashop.

*Grovana Men's 1722.9552 Dress Chronograph Analog Rose Gold Silver Watch*



List Price:$1,050.00

You Save:$852.34 (81%)













Amazon.com: Grovana Men's 1722.9552 Dress Chronograph Analog Rose Gold Silver Watch: Grovana: Watches


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

YellowBullet said:


> Link?


http://www.jomashop.com/baume-mercier-watch-m0a10032.html

Looks like the code expires tomorrow










Joe

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Swiss Made Automatic for $190 on Amazon. Not sure what movement it has. It has a 44mm face, which seems big for a dress watch.




*Momentum Men's 1M-CD70B2 Lugano Black Dial Black Alligator Leather Watch*

__

_*Momentum Men's 1M-CD70S2 Lugano Silver Dial Black Alligator Leather Watch*
_


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Amex has $50 off anything over $250 at Ashford, I used it to get this Rado for a friend of mine as X-mas gift, came down to $200 after cashback and all :


----------



## Cuincy (Oct 21, 2015)

BDC said:


> Seiko SSC081.
> 
> Massdropp has it for $129.99 + $7.50 shipping...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up on this! I just pulled the trigger on the Macy's deal (less tax than Amazon).

I previously saw the Massdrop offering, but like most of their watch deals, the tax ruins the price for me.

I've been eyeing this one for awhile. I missed out on the ebay deal for $126 over a month ago (also found out about that deal here). I was at work when I saw it and was hesistant since I had just purchased another watch. Went to buy it later that day and all 300+ items in stock were already gone.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Dented box $244 Maurice Lacroix Miros Quartz










http://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B009ZLFZ6Y/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Heard from Kip. He has sold 6 watches to members here. He also sent me an updated list of the 50% off stock he has remaining. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> Swiss Made Automatic for $190 on Amazon. Not sure what movement it has. It has a 44mm face, which seems big for a dress watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not for certain but they sure look like 2824 to me. Great find!


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Avallon said:


> Re WoW - has anyone outside the US noticed that the Duties and Taxes seem rather high? I expect a 20% as I'm in the EU - yet it comes up as about 25-30%...


You will be paying VAT plus import duty


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Casio watches that are on discount:

1. Casio Men's STL-S100H-2A2VCF Tough Solar Stainless Steel Watch With Black Resin Band (B00OORIRVE) for $20 - lowest price ever








2. Casio Men's MRW-S300H-8BVCF Solar Powered Analog Sport Watch only $18 instead of $30









3. Casio Men's PAG240-1BCR Pathfinder Triple-Sensor Stainless Steel Watch with Resin Band for $99


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

RyanPatrick said:


> Heard from Kip. He has sold 6 watches to members here. He also sent me an updated list of the 50% off stock he has remaining.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


you, sir, are an evil man. I just had a phone conversation with Kip, and it is all your fault!


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Many thanks for the deals, all. The Bertucci really is a hot deal for a rugged watch. Titanium, sapphire, and integrated bars. Very, very nice.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

fearlessleader said:


> Thanks. What's your technique for finding store models on sale? Or were you just looking for Glycines and literally happened upon it? i.e. It can also be helpful to know how a deal was found.


I was literally searching for an Airman and happened upon it. That's a sweet deal for anyone looking for an Incursore.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> Dented box $244 Maurice Lacroix Miros Quartz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! At that price, worth taking a look at in person. Ordered!


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

makitmama said:


> you, sir, are an evil man. I just had a phone conversation with Kip, and it is all your fault!


I will not accept responsibility for your lack of will power, good sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> I will not accept responsibility for your lack of will power, good sir.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


*madam.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> *madam.


My apologies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> My apologies.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


I think you can make up by sending her a sewing machine, she collects those too. :-d


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

RyanPatrick said:


> Heard from Kip. He has sold 6 watches to members here. He also sent me an updated list of the 50% off stock he has remaining.
> View attachment 6371737
> /QUOTE]
> 
> You can scratch the slimline, just got off the phone with Kip. Thank you for the tip.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

uyebsk said:


> Not for certain but they sure look like 2824 to me. Great find!


Yes indeed it is 2824, looking at the engraving on the back of the black version.

SabaDabadoo


----------



## sparco (Aug 23, 2011)

Just so you know, Bluefly lists watches that ship and sold WoW....


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Yes indeed it is 2824, looking at the engraving on the back of the black version.
> 
> SabaDabadoo


Just showing 25 jewels can make it Chinese. I noticed the same.


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Just ordered two: 
Seiko Men's SNKM95 Stainless Steel Automatic Watch with Blue Canvas Band $30.00 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H3WT928/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_miEDwbY4RP1VG









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bardkc (Aug 3, 2014)

accidentalsuccess said:


> Many thanks for the deals, all. The Bertucci really is a hot deal for a rugged watch. Titanium, sapphire, and integrated bars. Very, very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree! I ended up buying two. One for myself and one for one of my sons for Christmas. Very happy with the purchases.


----------



## sparco (Aug 23, 2011)

Orient Ray for $72 !!!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A6U2EWQ?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=od_aui_detailpages00

Save 25% off the LIST price and not the deal price. Code: HOLIDAYS25


----------



## sparco (Aug 23, 2011)

Amazon Lightning Deal - Orient Ray for $67 !!!

Amazon.com: Orient Men's EM65008B "Ray" Stainless Steel Automatic Watch: Watches

Save 25% off the LIST price and not the deal price. Code: HOLIDAYS25


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice quality from Technomarine. I can't even tell what was supposed to be holding it together. Glue?


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

sparco said:


> Orient Ray for $72 !!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A6U2EWQ?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=od_aui_detailpages00
> 
> Save 25% off the LIST price and not the deal price. Code: HOLIDAYS25


Oh wow! Never seen a Ray w/ bracelet go less than $85.. Nice find!!!


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Are all the Kontikis gone already?


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

sparco said:


> Orient Ray for $72 !!!
> 
> Amazon.com: Orient Men's EM65008B "Ray" Stainless Steel Automatic Watch: Watches
> 
> Save 25% off the LIST price and not the deal price. Code: HOLIDAYS25


HOLIDAYS25 worked for me, and the price was $66.86. Yup, $67 for a Ray. Oh, and free ONE DAY Prime shipping.
(I wish I had someone that needed a watch for Christmas.)


----------



## zacii (Dec 5, 2015)

Scored on the Ray! I just bought a Blue Mako a week ago that just became my son's Christmas present. 

Sent from the edge of my galaxy


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Perdendosi said:


> (I wish I had someone that needed a watch for Christmas.)


I DO!


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

Bought the Ray as a gift for my brother-in-law.

...I have no idea if he wants a watch. But that's a smokin' deal, so by god, somebody is getting a watch from me.


----------



## Agent_719 (Sep 13, 2015)

Just bought the orient ray for 66.86usd !! Best deal this year for me!


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Picked up one of the Rays. Awesome price, Thanks for the heads up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

phuchmileif said:


> Bought the Ray as a gift for my brother-in-law.
> 
> ...I have no idea if he wants a watch. But that's a smokin' deal, so by god, somebody is getting a watch from me.


lol we both think alike, tho my BIL sent me a pic of his fitbit and said no thanks
I had to cancel the order.....lesson learned 
I did chuckle and told him "fitbit is not a real watch"


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Wow, that is a killer deal on a black Orient Ray with bracelet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

For $67 with free returns I had to get one. Way to bring the heat with that deal, Sparco!



sparco said:


> Amazon Lightning Deal - Orient Ray for $67 !!!
> 
> Amazon.com: Orient Men's EM65008B "Ray" Stainless Steel Automatic Watch: Watches
> 
> Save 25% off the LIST price and not the deal price. Code: HOLIDAYS25


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

funny a couple months ago ...I would have fallen all over myself to buy that orient ray... but i have apparently discovered I'm more of a SKX / seiko guy... still awesome deal for anyone that wants a ray... I don't think i'd wear it enough to justify buying it...


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 7, 2015)

sparco said:


> Orient Ray for $72 !!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A6U2EWQ?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=od_aui_detailpages00
> 
> Save 25% off the LIST price and not the deal price. Code: HOLIDAYS25


Thanks for the head's up! $66.86 plus tax


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank you for buying it......after thinking about it and rejecting the purchase yesterday, my resistance was breaking down today. Glad you removed the temptation for me.



bjjkk said:


> RyanPatrick said:
> 
> 
> > Heard from Kip. He has sold 6 watches to members here. He also sent me an updated list of the 50% off stock he has remaining.
> ...


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Something was waiting for me when I got home...







I'm going to start a new thread where we can all post our new C.Wards. I'll share the link after I have it up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Just showing 25 jewels can make it Chinese. I noticed the same.


Am I wrong to assume that these numbers pertain to the movement?









SabaDabadoo


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

C.Ward thread 
New Christopher Ward from their 50% Off Clearance.
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2693297

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Am I wrong to assume that these numbers pertain to the movement?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It could mean anything, including it's a movement based on the 2824. You'd have to see the ETA logo and model like this, to know:


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> I think you can make up by sending her a sewing machine, she collects those too. :-d


NO, I am dealing with way to many sewing machines!


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

Avallon said:


> Re WoW - has anyone outside the US noticed that the Duties and Taxes seem rather high? I expect a 20% as I'm in the EU - yet it comes up as about 25-30%...


I always class $1 = £1 for UK buyers buying online from US Site,
it might be time to change the Heads Up UK Bargain Thread that exists, to Heads Up EU Bargains

BTW - UK TK Maxx now have a nice White Face Rose Gold Mondaine Chronograph £150


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> It could mean anything, including it's a movement based on the 2824. You'd have to see the ETA logo and model like this, to know:


Momentum is a pretty reputable brand, I doubt if they would include an asian 2824 clone, especially if it specified here that says
"25-jewel Swiss made automatic movement"
anyways, the black is gone now (thank god)


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Not your normal bargain, but this is the cheapest minimal stitch strap I have found. If they had more colors I would give it a shot.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Leath...h-Spring-Bars-Buckle-/281880696209?nav=SEARCH

I'm not even an Orient Ray fan, but if there were still available, I might have picked one up


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

RyanPatrick said:


> Something was waiting for me when I got home...
> View attachment 6374129
> 
> I'm going to start a new thread where we can all post our new C.Wards. I'll share the link after I have it up.
> ...


That looks to be a big box. Bought a few?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

uyebsk said:


> Momentum is a pretty reputable brand, I doubt if they would include an asian 2824 clone, especially if it specified here that says
> "25-jewel Swiss made automatic movement"
> anyways, the black is gone now (thank god)


It really is a nice looking watch. If it was 40mm or less, I would have gotten it, but 44mm is too big for a dress watch. Even my divers and chronos are 42mm or less.


----------



## littlemountain (Oct 9, 2015)

The Orient Ray deal on amazon is sold out. I was 2 hours too late for that.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

uyebsk said:


> lol we both think alike, tho my BIL sent me a pic of his fitbit and said no thanks
> I had to cancel the order.....lesson learned
> I did chuckle and told him "fitbit is not a real watch"


That drives me crazy. I get that question a lot as far as why not just wear the smart band? Or get one that looks like a watch with faces you can change??

BECAUSE I WANT A WATCH(ES)!! Lol.

So, I wear both. Garmin Vivosmart is very unobtrusive for steps and notifications. Watch of the day on the opposite wrist. Which lately seems to be my Makara Octopus everyday. I've come to the conclusion that if a new purchase can't elicit the same response that one has then it should move on to someone else. I love that watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

RyanPatrick said:


> Heard from Kip. He has sold 6 watches to members here. He also sent me an updated list of the 50% off stock he has remaining.


Haven't been able to successfully search their site for those SKUs... Come up nil. How can I map those to which watch they are in case I can (want is not the issue) spring for one? Thanks!


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

joey79 said:


> That looks to be a big box. Bought a few?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just the one. Packaged really well. Tons of bubble wrap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

fearlessleader said:


> Haven't been able to successfully search their site for those SKUs... Come up nil. How can I map those to which watch they are in case I can (want is not the issue) spring for one? Thanks!


They are discontinued models so probably not on the site. All the C60s are white dials with various bezel colors. Call Kip and ask, that's probably the easiest. He's great to talk to and has been thrilled with the response he's gotten from people on the forum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> It really is a nice looking watch. If it was 40mm or less, I would have gotten it, but 44mm is too big for a dress watch. Even my divers and chronos are 42mm or less.


Yep absolutely, like some reviewers on amazon stated the hesalite acrylic will yellow/tint with age giving it a vintage look.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

uyebsk said:


> Momentum is a pretty reputable brand, I doubt if they would include an asian 2824 clone, especially if it specified here that says
> "25-jewel Swiss made automatic movement"
> anyways, the black is gone now (thank god)


Yeah I made that purchase, once I compared the movement to a 2824 I have.

SabaDabadoo


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> It really is a nice looking watch. If it was 40mm or less, I would have gotten it, but 44mm is too big for a dress watch. Even my divers and chronos are 42mm or less.


I routinely turn down any watch less than 42 since I have an 8 wrist. So this should be perfect.

SabaDabadoo


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> That drives me crazy. I get that question a lot as far as why not just wear the smart band? Or get one that looks like a watch with faces you can change??


I hear ya, this would be the *ONLY* reason I would consider a smart watch:


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> They are discontinued models so probably not on the site. All the C60s are white dials with various bezel colors. Call Kip and ask, that's probably the easiest. He's great to talk to and has been thrilled with the response he's gotten from people on the forum.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


I sent him an email as it's too late to call, you think he will be available on a Sunday to answer it ?


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

thechin said:


> I sent him an email as it's too late to call, you think he will be available on a Sunday to answer it ?


I would assume so. He runs the showroom, I assume he works weekends. Give him a call tomorrow, if he doesn't answer just leave a message

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> It really is a nice looking watch. If it was 40mm or less, I would have gotten it, but 44mm is too big for a dress watch. Even my divers and chronos are 42mm or less.





Totoro66 said:


> It really is a nice looking watch. If it was 40mm or less, I would have gotten it, but 44mm is too big for a dress watch. Even my divers and chronos are 42mm or less.


Wait a second... Just followed the link from uyebsk and there it says size 38.5 and size 44+ WITH crown....darn I have to send back

SabaDabadoo


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I routinely turn down any watch less than 42 since I have an 8 wrist. So this should be perfect.
> 
> SabaDabadoo


That's what I thought. It wasn't for me, but I was sure someone else would want it.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> That's what I thought. It wasn't for me, but I was sure someone else would want it.


Look at the reply above: they mis represented the size: it is 38.5= going back

SabaDabadoo


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Anybody familiar with Russian Am-Divers? I found a sale going on on their website where you can create a fully customized dive watch - case style, dial color/style, bezel insert color/style and NATO -- for €100,83 delivered to the U.S.

Per the specs here, they've got a 31 ruby-jeweled Vostok 2416B automatic movement, screw-down crown, 200m water resistance

I'm hoping somebody who's more into Russian watches than me can tell me if this is really a deal. But I really like the looks of that dial, and the specs seem solid for a watch at that price -- particularly with how well the dollar is doing against the Euro lately.

Just playing around on their website, here are some combos I put together:









































Products - AM-DIVER


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Looks like standard vostok amphibia cases and movements, with custom dial, caseback, and bezel inserts. Interesting concept if you don't want to mod your own. Pricing is comparable to a meranom SE.


----------



## Scorpion 1031 (Jul 4, 2015)

Deep Blue ProTec Diver Blue 1000m on rubber $199.00 on Amazon add HOLIDAYS25 for 25% off for a total of $149.25. 1 left in stock.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Any Bulova fan?

This watch looks very intriguing... Any thoughts on the price and quality of this watch?

Men's Gemini Auto Chrono Brown Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches

Looks pretty cool for an chrono auto.
Cheers


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tissotguy said:


> Any Bulova fan?
> 
> This watch looks very intriguing... Any thoughts on the price and quality of this watch?
> 
> ...


Use code RMN10 to bring it to $414. I paid same price for a bracelet model a few weeks ago.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

RyanPatrick said:


> Just the one. Packaged really well. Tons of bubble wrap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


I like that. From CW?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

tissotguy said:


> Any Bulova fan?
> 
> This watch looks very intriguing... Any thoughts on the price and quality of this watch?
> 
> ...





taike said:


> Use code RMN10 to bring it to $414. I paid same price for a bracelet model a few weeks ago.


Very good price, especially since using cashback site brings total under $400! These Accutron Chrono's use the Valijoux 7750 making these one of the more affordable auto chronos while also being Bulova's swiss made creme de la creme watches! I am personal looking out for the rose gold version of the Accutron Chrono for under $500 (heck they may have sold for upper 300's during Black friday sales...)


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

joey79 said:


> I like that. From CW?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. These guys are getting them from a US dealer in Nashua.

Joe

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

frostjoe said:


> Nope. These guys are getting them from a US dealer in Nashua.
> 
> Joe
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


Ah the joys of living in states haha.

Only reason I commented was the impressive packaging. I have received autos in envelope type parcels with minimal bubbie wrap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

frostjoe said:


> Nope. These guys are getting them from a US dealer in Nashua.
> 
> Joe
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


It's Christopher Ward, not an independent dealer. Kip runs C.Ward's US showroom in Nashua, NH. He also runs (or previously ran) the C.Ward online forum.

Here is a link to a Forbes article about the C Ward US showroom and Kip.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/arielad...decided-to-open-a-retail-showroom-in-america/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> It's Christopher Ward, not an independent dealer. Kip runs C.Ward's US showroom in Nashua, NH. He also runs (or previously ran) the C.Ward online forum.
> 
> Here is a link to a Forbes article about the C Ward US showroom and Kip.
> 
> ...


Apologies. I assumed he meant C Ward in the UK.

Joe

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

frostjoe said:


> Apologies. I assumed he meant C Ward in the UK.
> 
> Joe
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


No worries. Just didn't want people thinking it was some shady 3rd party selling the watches. Most people don't even know C.Ward has a physical US location so it's understandable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## falcondrgn (Jun 18, 2013)

tissotguy said:


> Any Bulova fan?
> 
> This watch looks very intriguing... Any thoughts on the price and quality of this watch?
> 
> ...


This is a great watch. I posted a similar deal for the gold version for around $350 a couple of weeks back. I paid around $390 out the door during cyber Monday for the bracelet one. These use the valjoux 7750 movement and has been keeping excellent time. excellent price for the movement alone. hope this helps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Scorpion 1031 said:


> Deep Blue ProTec Diver Blue 1000m on rubber $199.00 on Amazon add HOLIDAYS25 for 25% off for a total of $149.25. 1 left in stock.
> View attachment 6375377


I got this last night. Hope the dial is in fact blue and not purple.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

uyebsk said:


> Momentum is a pretty reputable brand, I doubt if they would include an asian 2824 clone, especially if it specified here that says
> "25-jewel Swiss made automatic movement"
> anyways, the black is gone now (thank god)


I agree with everything you're saying, but that whole "Swiss Made" thing really leaves it up in the air, in my opinion. People, and makers, call the CL888 a Swiss Made movement all the time. It's assembled in China and slapped in watches that say Swiss Made.

At the prices indicated, it wouldn't matter to me, but it does seem rather mysterious. I'm interested in seeing a member's pic that shows the ETA logo.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

RyanPatrick said:


> Heard from Kip. He has sold 6 watches to members here. He also sent me an updated list of the 50% off stock he has remaining.
> View attachment 6371737
> 
> 
> ...


I assume none of those have a bracelet? I'm not very well versed in CW stock numbers.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> I agree with everything you're saying, but that whole "Swiss Made" thing really leaves it up in the air, in my opinion. People, and makers, call the CL888 a Swiss Made movement all the time. It's assembled in China and slapped in watches that say Swiss Made.
> 
> At the prices indicated, it wouldn't matter to me, but it does seem rather mysterious. I'm interested in seeing a member's pic that shows the ETA logo.


Since it is Amazon with free returns, seems like people who are debating this watch because of this could just order it, take good pictures, share them here, and find out


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

uyebsk said:


> Momentum is a pretty reputable brand, I doubt if they would include an asian 2824 clone, especially if it specified here that says
> "25-jewel Swiss made automatic movement"
> anyways, the black is gone now (thank god)


It is back on Amazon since I cancelled my order, it is not 44 mm, but 38.5

SabaDabadoo


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

110 Swiss francs for a brass pilot watch on kick starter with a seagull movement

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1951950261/vintage-brass-pilot-watch?ref=discovery

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

falcondrgn said:


> This is a great watch. I posted a similar deal for the gold version for around $350 a couple of weeks back. I paid around $390 out the door during cyber Monday for the bracelet one. These use the valjoux 7750 movement and has been keeping excellent time. excellent price for the movement alone. hope this helps.


Not to mention I have never had -- and I have never heard of anyone who has had -- a bad Bulova watch. They make a good watch.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> That's what I thought. It wasn't for me, but I was sure someone else would want it.


It is back on Amazon since I cancelled my order, it is not 44 mm, but 38.5 if you want to reconsider

SabaDabadoo


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

Massdrop.com currently has the Maratac Zulu straps in Black, Grey, and Olive at 23.99 for 2 if 20 people commit. Great deal.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

I just got a great deal on a Tissot Le Locle I plan on giving to my brother. Jet.com had them for $349. I used a promo code to bring it down to $299, plus an AMEX offer for a $20 statement credit. 

$279 for a brand new Tissot, I'm pretty excited.


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

'S' at the end would indicate bracelet...there was one in 38mm, but it appears it is now sold.

From my conversation with Kip:

All the Tridents are white-faced, then:

B=blue bezel
V=Green bezel
R=Red bezel

Last digit=

T=Tan leather
K=Black leather
Si=Silicon band

-Mark in St. Louis



quicksilver7 said:


> I assume none of those have a bracelet? I'm not very well versed in CW stock numbers.


----------



## Papamud (Jun 6, 2013)

taike said:


> http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/cybertime/item/sarb065/
> 
> Bought twice from this seller without issue. Used PayPal. Same price and 6x points. About one week to process the order and then shipping took just a few days.


My wife bought my Alpinist from these guys. The watch, shipped from Japan, showed up two days before the money was taken from the bank account. Great seller.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Nautica Men's N13617G NAC 100 Classic Stainless Steel Watch with Link Bracele
for $50 instead of around $65


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

What do you all make of this Gemnation sale on Stuhrling Tourbillons? Understanding that you're getting a lower-end Chinese tourbillon, the prices seem pretty good. With coupon code 'TOURB50' you get an additional $50 off the sale price, and with a 7% BeFrugal rebate, you're getting these down into the $400s and $500s.

I'm intrigued by that one with the meteor dial.

Watches at Gemnation.com









I certainly don't have anything like these in my collection. But I know Stuhrling engenders Invicta-like reactions.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

taike said:


> Use code RMN10 to bring it to $414. I paid same price for a bracelet model a few weeks ago.


Thanks taike! How's the lume on this watch?
Thanks again for the code.
Cheers


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tissotguy said:


> Thanks taike! How's the lume on this watch?
> Thanks again for the code.
> Cheers


This variant looks to be unlumed. I have one with lumed hands and lume pips at 5 min intervals, but not much to speak of.

Also note, this is one of the newer rebranded Accu - swiss line with no Accutron tuning fork logo. That is a problem for some people.


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

So my first purchase from christopher ward isn't going so well. 
Their shipping confirmation email didn't provide me with a tracking number, instead they gave be a broken link to a random tracking website. 
No answer for my email. 
I finally call them and the u.s office has no ability to pull up my order, or any details, because "the u.k office has that information, we can't access it from here."

That's just a sad state of business. Simply incompetent in this day to not have your offices have basic network access to pull up something as simple as a order/tracking number.

The trident better blow mind. 

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

OOasis said:


> So my first purchase from christopher ward isn't going so well.
> Their shipping confirmation email didn't provide me with a tracking number, instead they gave be a broken link to a random tracking website.
> No answer for my email.
> I finally call them and the u.s office has no ability to pull up my order, or any details, because "the u.k office has that information, we can't access it from here."
> ...


Did you order from Kip or the US website? If you called their US customer service, that is a 3rd party call center (also based in NH). When you purchase from The showroom those are shipped directly from the showroom inventory. Call tomorrow when they are open and I am sure Kip can give you an accurate tracking number.
For the record, I have purchased two watches from Kip with no trouble and see him once a month at local watch events. I'd consider him a friend and know he's an honest guy, if you ordered directly from him I'm confident he will make it right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> What do you all make of this Gemnation sale on Stuhrling Tourbillons? Understanding that you're getting a lower-end Chinese tourbillon, the prices seem pretty good. With coupon code 'TOURB50' you get an additional $50 off the sale price, and with a 7% BeFrugal rebate, you're getting these down into the $400s and $500s.
> 
> I'm intrigued by that one with the meteor dial.
> 
> ...


I have the meteorite dial one of these. They are pretty good. The torbillon still works well after two years and is nice to look at. It's a proper torbillon. I doubt it's a real meteor though. With the gemnation guanretee and that price u can't go wrong. If it breaks odds on they just send you a new one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

OOasis said:


> Their shipping confirmation email didn't provide me with a tracking number, instead they gave be a broken link to a random tracking website.
> No answer for my email.
> 
> .....
> ...


What is a "broken link to a random tracking website"? They ship Royal Mail. Their version of our USPS. I've ordered from them twice and their shipping link does work. I'm guessing it says "Awaiting Despatch". I hate people that whine like this. It's coming from overseas, it will be passed off to USPS once it passes U.S. Customs, and then you'll be able to use the same tracking # you can use on Royal Mail, to use on USPS website. But its not going to show up on USPS until it's "Despatched" and it has arrived at USPS's New York hub. Be grateful they ship this way....no customs, no duties, no shipping fee. Pretty damn good if you ask me...

And yes, the Trident will "blow mind"...so cool it hoss.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Lowest price ever on Nixon Men's A346502 Corporal SS Watch (B00EO8M64W) Currenty only $126


----------



## littlemountain (Oct 9, 2015)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> What is a "broken link to a random tracking website"? They ship Royal Mail. Their version of our USPS. I've ordered from them twice and their shipping link does work. I'm guessing it says "Awaiting Despatch". I hate people that whine like this. It's coming from overseas, it will be passed off to USPS once it passes U.S. Customs, and then you'll be able to use the same tracking # you can use on Royal Mail, to use on USPS website. But its not going to show up on USPS until it's "Despatched" and it has arrived at USPS's New York hub. Be grateful they ship this way....no customs, no duties, no shipping fee. Pretty damn good if you ask me...
> 
> And yes, the Trident will "blow mind"...so cool it hoss.


I wonder if OP has actually seen which site the link was for, before complaining about it. If one is going to order from the UK or EU website, one should expect it to be dispatched from there.
I also think it is unreasonable to order something from the UK website, then complain when the US office knows nothing about it.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hoping im not facing another kontiki saga. This time with bluefly. When i click on order status it now cannot find the right page. Previously it showed order processing.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

garf666 said:


> Hoping im not facing another kontiki saga. This time with bluefly. When i click on order status it now cannot find the right page. Previously it showed order processing.


Perhaps your watch purchasing karma is out of balance? (lol)


----------



## DC guy (Jan 30, 2015)

Sorry if this was posted already but I can't check 300 pages of deals.

I just left Best Buy where they have these 22mm NATOs selling for $2.99 & $3.99!









Would have picked up 1-2 except they only come w black (PVD?) hardware and I need SS for my 22mm watch.

These were $6.99 but didn't match my watch:


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Honestly if you don't get the Kontiki, take a look at the Mercer Voyager. 300m plus rotating bezel. I love the Kontiki case back but the Voyager's is sweet too. They are offering 15 percent off with promo code "snowman" until Dec 24. Their other offerings look nice too if you're not into divers.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Those Best Buy natos are legit. I've been wearing the black with grey stripe for the past month or so on an Orient Mako. It's holding up well compared to some other natos I purchased from Amazon.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Yeah that was a great find. Good to know they're still at those prices though. I might try to go find one of the leathers to go with the NATOs I picked up a few weeks ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Amazon has the Invicta 16039 for $50.23 . It's an automatic model. I know there are a lot of Invicta haters but for 50 bucks it's tempting. Maybe I can spray paint it so it's not so noticeable . 
Sorry but I cannot post a link - its asin #B00JOYXN2A


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RBLAINE said:


> Those Best Buy natos are legit. I've been wearing the black with grey stripe for the past month or so on an Orient Mako. It's holding up well compared to some other natos I purchased from Amazon.


Got 5 for free using visa check out (15 off 15) signed on from slickdeal.net posting

SabaDabadoo


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> Amazon has the Invicta 16039 for $50.23 . It's an automatic model. I know there are a lot of Invicta haters but for 50 bucks it's tempting. Maybe I can spray paint it so it's not so noticeable .
> Sorry but I cannot post a link - its asin #B00JOYXN2A


Ugh. Hate this color scheme. I'd rather save up the extra money for one of the nice looking Invicta automatics









But for fifty bucks, maybe someone would like it for mod parts or for the movement.


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

RyanPatrick said:


> Did you order from Kip or the US website? If you called their US customer service, that is a 3rd party call center (also based in NH). When you purchase from The showroom those are shipped directly from the showroom inventory. Call tomorrow when they are open and I am sure Kip can give you an accurate tracking number.
> For the record, I have purchased two watches from Kip with no trouble and see him once a month at local watch events. I'd consider him a friend and know he's an honest guy, if you ordered directly from him I'm confident he will make it right.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


I purchased it directly from CW. 
I wouldn't be mad if this happened with your guy. Sounds like he's doing a fine job helping out us forum dwellers, and he's just one guy.

I'm still reserving judgement due to the holidays/sales volume. But any company, even with an outsourced call center that can't pull up simple order details has some serious issues.

Thanks for trying to help. I'll hold out hope that kip has a deal on a 42mm gmt in the future, because I'd jump on that after I save up for a few months.

Anyway, if there's any more interest in my issue let's keep it to pm's. If I'm still feeling off about this when its all wrapped up, I'll make a seperate post.

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> Ugh. Hate this color scheme. I'd rather save up the extra money for one of the nice looking Invicta automatics
> 
> View attachment 6384482
> 
> ...


This would actually look great on a woman. Much better than the Michael Kors junk.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

OOasis said:


> I purchased it directly from CW.
> I wouldn't be mad if this happened with your guy. Sounds like he's doing a fine job helping out us forum dwellers, and he's just one guy.
> 
> I'm still reserving judgement due to the holidays/sales volume. But any company, even with an outsourced call center that can't pull up simple order details has some serious issues.


It seems unreasonable to expect that you must get full customer support over the weekend from a small independent watch company. Wait and call the UK office when they are open _during the week_. No big deal. You've suffered a minor inconvenience.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> This would actually look great on a woman. Much better than the Michael Kors junk.


Maybe on a big amazonian woman.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> It seems unreasonable to expect that you must get full customer support over the weekend from a small independent watch company. Wait and call the UK office when they are open _during the week_. No big deal. You've suffered a minor inconvenience.


Didn't he back off and ask to take it to PM?


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

RBLAINE said:


> Honestly if you don't get the Kontiki, take a look at the Mercer Voyager. 300m plus rotating bezel. I love the Kontiki case back but the Voyager's is sweet too. They are offering 15 percent off with promo code "snowman" until Dec 24. Their other offerings look nice too if you're not into divers.


Already have the Brigadier. Not looking at another Mercer


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

I feel for you dood. Not sure why mercer was even suggested. Bizarre comparison.


----------



## particleman (Nov 1, 2006)

Oops


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

taike said:


> Didn't he back off and ask to take it to PM?


It's one thing to say "let's take it to PM." It's quite another to vent once again about it. If someone wants to stop a conversation about a topic on an Internet forum and move it to PM, that person has to stop talking about it first instead of attempting to use the move to PM to have the last word.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

My bottle tells me you're right


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

particleman said:


> Oops


But I want to hear more about the accutron!


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Perhaps your watch purchasing karma is out of balance? (lol)


Just my kontiki purchasing karma.
Picked up a terrascope a few weeks ago without issues


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Well there you go! Hopefully it came with that little man-purse. Kontiki eat your heart out!


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

any kontiki left somewhere? 

Sent from my Mobile


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Last call for Armida 15% off and Maranez 20% off.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

taike said:


> Well there you go! Hopefully it came with that little man-purse. Kontiki eat your heart out!


i believe it came with the man-purse but my nasty wife is not allowing me to see the watch until Christmas day. Bah Humbug!


----------



## Mcb1980 (May 15, 2012)

Hi,

i have been looking for a Longines Hydroconquest for a couple of weeks and came acros a decent deal (the UK, anyway)

I bagged myself a Longines L3.642.4.96.6 in blue for £590 GBP (retail at £790 GBP)

They don't have that same model now as I got the last one, but there is still this model available in black or blue:

w w w .pleasanceandharper.co.uk/sale/hydroconquest-automatic-l36954036.html

Both available at £590 GBP currently.


I think these are a decent deal? Hope of use to someone.

best wishes


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Mcb1980 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have been looking for a Longines Hydroconquest for a couple of weeks and came acros a decent deal (the UK, anyway)
> 
> ...


According to Google, that works out to about $880 USD. Anything under $900 is good. The grey market dealers over here generally have them for $900-$1100.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

This ass-ugly two tone ladies watch is $34 on Jomadeals today:
http://www.jomadeals.com/


----------



## Johnny Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

Fossil outlet store at Cheshire Oaks in the UK, have huge discounts plus an extra 25 % off.

Couldn't decide between these so got both of them - Black was reduced to £51 from £185, Silver was reduced to £42 from £165


[URL=http://s24.photobucket.com/user/joshpool/media/20151221_135515_zps6prmq9qe.jpg.html]


----------



## ltspongebob (Dec 29, 2014)

Almost be worth it just for the movement, in case you need another NH35a.


cel4145 said:


> Ugh. Hate this color scheme. I'd rather save up the extra money for one of the nice looking Invicta automatics
> 
> View attachment 6384482
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr Watchmaker (Jan 28, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Anybody familiar with Russian Am-Divers? I found a sale going on on their website where you can create a fully customized dive watch - case style, dial color/style, bezel insert color/style and NATO -- for €100,83 delivered to the U.S.
> 
> Per the specs here, they've got a 31 ruby-jeweled Vostok 2416B automatic movement, screw-down crown, 200m water resistance
> 
> ...


Thank you for your interest. We have now updated the site and specifications are there. PM me please for the coupon code for WUS members.


----------



## bel (Mar 1, 2010)

Dr Watchmaker said:


> Thank you for your interest. We have now updated the site and specifications are there. PM me please for the coupon code for WUS members.


Pardon me, but I can't seem to find the specs for the case size.


----------



## willzy (Oct 2, 2015)

There are some awesome deals for Porsche Design watches at the Watchery site. Cant link them all, just search for Porsche Design on their main page.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

bel said:


> Pardon me, but I can't seem to find the specs for the case size.


WUS coupon code for AM-DIVER
*am-diver-wus*


----------



## bel (Mar 1, 2010)

THANKS!!


CMA22inc said:


> WUS coupon code for AM-DIVER
> *am-diver-wus*


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Eterna Men's 8340.41.44.1175 Soleure Stainless steel Moon Phase Chronograph Watch
Lightning deal starts for non Prime members at 12:25. 

Modified 7751

999.99

Sorry, still can't post links.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah, eBay.


kakefe said:


> any kontiki left somewhere?
> 
> Sent from my Mobile


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> It's one thing to say "let's take it to PM." It's quite another to vent once again about it. If someone wants to stop a conversation about a topic on an Internet forum and move it to PM, that person has to stop talking about it first instead of attempting to use the move to PM to have the last word.


Im just sharing my experience, take it how you want. But a company that's become as big (by most "boutique" standards) that doesnt have basic integration in their systems allowing their call centers to access order information is a pretty basic thing to fail at. Ive called them twice, and emailed them. I dont need to have the last word on something that im not even arguing about. :/
Their U.S guy is nice and he did what he could, but hes being limited by CW fumbling with "online retail 101"
If the watch is good, then its all good. Im just very surprised and disappointed right now.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Barry S said:


> *Eterna Men's 8340.41.44.1175 Soleure Stainless steel Moon Phase Chronograph Watch*
> 
> Lightning deal starts for non Prime members at 12:25.
> 
> ...


Good catch, I missed out on the gemnation deal of this tangaroa version a few months ago (which I prefer). 
But still not a bad price for a moon phase.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

OOasis said:


> Im just sharing my experience, take it how you want. But a company that's become as big (by most "boutique" standards) that doesnt have basic integration in their systems allowing their call centers to access order information is a pretty basic thing to fail at. Ive called them twice, and emailed them. I dont need to have the last word on something that im not even arguing about. :/
> Their U.S guy is nice and he did what he could, but hes being limited by CW fumbling with "online retail 101"
> If the watch is good, then its all good. Im just very surprised and disappointed right now.


a lot of places don't have integration like what you're suggesting. i know if i place an order on amazon.ca, no one i contact on amazon.com will know anything about it and amazon is arguably the largest online retailer.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

willzy said:


> There are some awesome deals for Porsche Design watches at the Watchery site. Cant link them all, just search for Porsche Design on their main page.


Even chrono auto for less than $1K, not bad indeed.

Porsche Design 6340-41-63-1169 Watches,Men's Flat 6 Auto Chrono Black Rubber White Dial, Luxury Porsche Design Automatic Watches


----------



## littlemountain (Oct 9, 2015)

danktrees said:


> a lot of places don't have integration like what you're suggesting. i know if i place an order on amazon.ca, no one i contact on amazon.com will know anything about it and amazon is arguably the largest online retailer.


I can attest to this. Placed an order on amazon.com, that had an item missing when delivered, and amazon.ca was no help in the matter


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

littlemountain said:


> I can attest to this. Placed an order on amazon.com, that had an item missing when delivered, and amazon.ca was no help in the matter


yep, i think it's just that most people from the states can order anything they require from us retailers so they don't run into issues like this very often. but for people like us outside of the states, this happens all the time.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

OOasis said:


> Im just sharing my experience, take it how you want.


No you are not just "sharing your experience." You are evaluating your experience as well, using standards that many people here might not agree with and building a lot of assumptions into it.



OOasis said:


> But a company that's become as big (by most "boutique" standards) . . .


Exactly how big are they? You have privileged information about their sales volume, please share it with us. I don't know, but I'm pretty sure that they are not a Fortune 5000 company. I'm not trying to be facetious here, but rather make the point that your opinions are based on a lot of assumptions.

Meanwhile, it seems like you ordered from the wrong website. Christopher Ward has a website setup for US customers, and if you must demand perfect customer service for US customers, you should have ordered from there. Buying off their UK website and then complaining about a minor thing like this? The fact that they have two different websites should have been a big clue to you that their sales might not be integrated. That being said, someone griping over not being able to get customer service over a weekend from a smaller business has, IMO, unreasonable expectations.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

CETES Certified Crocodile Straps Made in Italy for $18 each or less.




​
_*Artisan of Italy CITQR100-0812LR Women's Fashion Quick-Release Padded Crocodile 12mm Navy Watch Strap*
_
_[URL="http://smile.amazon.com/Artisan-Italy-CITQR100-3918LR-Quick-Release-Crocodile/dp/B009PP3LMK/ref=sr_1_2?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1450727290&sr=1-2&nodeID=7141123011&keywords=watch&refinements=p_8%3A80-%2Cp_6%3AA2L77EE7U53NWQ%7CATVPDKIKX0DER%2Cp_89%3AArtisan+of+Italy"]*Artisan of Italy CITQR100-3918LR Women's Fashion Quick-Release Padded Crocodile 18mm Fire Red Watch Strap*​​
[/URL]__
_
___*Artisan of Italy CITQR100-1618LR Women's Fashion Quick-Release Padded Crocodile 18mm Electric Blue Watch Strap*_​
_
_
_

​_

_*Artisan of Italy CITQR100-2122LR Women's Fashion Quick-Release Padded Crocodile 22mm Emerald Watch Strap*

_
__
_
​_

_*Artisan of Italy CITQR100-2112LR Women's Fashion Quick-Release Padded Crocodile 12mm Emerald Watch Strap*

_
__
_
​_

_*Artisan of Italy CITQR100-0312LR Women's Fashion Quick-Release Padded Crocodile 12mm Tan Watch Strap*

_
__
_
​_

_*Artisan of Italy CITQR100-1714LR Women's Fashion Quick-Release Padded Crocodile 14mm Apple Green Watch Strap*
[URL="http://smile.amazon.com/Artisan-Italy-CITQR100-2114LR-Quick-Release-Crocodile/dp/B009PP39NG/ref=sr_1_8?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1450727290&sr=1-8&nodeID=7141123011&keywords=watch&refinements=p_8%3A80-%2Cp_6%3AA2L77EE7U53NWQ%7CATVPDKIKX0DER%2Cp_89%3AArtisan+of+Italy"][/URL]_
_
​_

_*Artisan of Italy CITQR100-2114LR Women's Fashion Quick-Release Padded Crocodile 14mm Emerald Watch Strap*
[URL="http://smile.amazon.com/Artisan-Italy-CITPD400-0217MR-Padded-Crocodile/dp/B009PP2MP2/ref=sr_1_9?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1450727290&sr=1-9&nodeID=7141123011&keywords=watch&refinements=p_8%3A80-%2Cp_6%3AA2L77EE7U53NWQ%7CATVPDKIKX0DER%2Cp_89%3AArtisan+of+Italy"][/URL]_
_
​_

_*Artisan of Italy CITPD400-0217MR Men's Dress Padded Crocodile 17mm Brown Watch Strap*

_


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

uyebsk said:


> Good catch, I missed out on the gemnation deal of this tangaroa version a few months ago (which I prefer).
> But still not a bad price for a moon phase.


Yes I love that Tangaroa as well. Bring that under $1000.00 and I might not be able to resist.

Meanwhile, the Soleure is not exactly flying off the shelf.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hadley Roma Belly Cut Alligator Straps under $30.




​
_*Hadley-Roma Men's MS2009RB-190 19-mm Chestnut Genuine Alligator Leather Watch Strap*

_
_

​_

_*Hadley-Roma Men's MS2009RB-200 20-mm Chestnut Genuine Alligator Leather Watch Strap*

_
__
_
​_

_*Hadley-Roma Men's MS2005RZ-180 18-mm Dark Brown Genuine Alligator Leather Watch Strap*

_
_

​_

_*Hadley-Roma Men's MS2007RA-170 17-mm Black Genuine Alligator Leather Watch Strap*

_


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Laco Automatic Flieger Watches for $253 with coupon HOLIDAYS25









Amazon.com: Laco / 1925 Men's 861688 Laco 1925 Pilot Classic Analog Watch: Watches








Amazon.com: Laco/1925 Men's 861690 "Pilot Classic" Stainless Steel Watch with Leather Band: Watches


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

thechin said:


> Even chrono auto for less than $1K, not bad indeed.
> 
> Porsche Design 6340-41-63-1169 Watches,Men's Flat 6 Auto Chrono Black Rubber White Dial, Luxury Porsche Design Automatic Watches


Who makes this watch in actuality? Porsche makes nice cars, but I am sure they sub the watchmaking to another company, right?

SabaDabadoo


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Who makes this watch in actuality? Porsche makes nice cars, but I am sure they sub the watchmaking to another company, right?
> 
> SabaDabadoo


They used to be made by Eterna up until 2014. Not sure how makes them now.


----------



## cmhwatch (Oct 5, 2014)

*Certina DS Podium SS $229*

I just picked up this Certina for $229 and free shipping. Swiss made, black or white dial, sapphire crystal. Go to: Certina DS Podium Stainless Steel Men's Quartz Watch C0014101105700 - Certina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## cmhwatch (Oct 5, 2014)

Sorry, trying to eliminate the double photos...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Amazon has a version of the Momentum Deep6 for $39 and free shipping. It is the all black version.

http://www.amazon.com/Momentum-1M-DV66B1B-Vision-Stainless-Steel/dp/B00633N69U/ref=sr_1_12?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1450732052&sr=1-12&nodeID=10445813011&keywords=watch&refinements=p_89%3AMomentum


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Sav said:


> They used to be made by Eterna up until 2014. Not sure how makes them now.


Am I to assume then that it is "cheaper" to buy directly from Eterna or whomever is making the Porsche design now?

SabaDabadoo


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

Sav said:


> They used to be made by Eterna up until 2014. Not sure how makes them now.


Those models are (pretty sure) pre-2014. It won't be a bad guess if they were made by Eterna still.

Someone forgot to mention some of those are COSC. Gotta be the cheapest chrono COSC around right now. I almost pulled the trigger...

ablogtowatch has a recent article on Porsche Design watch review. Their current design language is awesome, in my opinion. I suppose gotta wait 4-5 years for those current crop to show up at The Watchery with 70% off 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel57 (Jan 29, 2011)

Amazon has a bunch of Momentum watches at excellent prices, especially when you take the HOLIDAYS25 code into account. If the code doesn't work when you try to apply it in cart, they'll apply it for you if you ask via live chat and give them your order number. Just make sure to choose the sold by Amazon option when you buy.

Steelix/Base Layer
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00EU53WAQ
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00EU53WQ0/
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00GASCTNW/
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00GASCQT4

Atlas
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007MKNJPE/

Torpedo Divers
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00JXEPQL2
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00JXEPNII

Other divers (these are the best deals, discount wise, but it's pretty easy to see why they're so heavily marked down)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000PDD0J0/
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00633N69U/
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009WIG7BC/

They also have good deals on Momentum bracelets. I'm not sure if they'll apply the HOLIDAYS25 code to them, but even without the code, a titanium bracelet for $40 isn't bad.


----------



## Daniel57 (Jan 29, 2011)

Double post


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Anyone knows if there's any cash back or additional discount on jet.com, other than the standard 15%?

Saw this Tissot:

https://jet.com/product/Tissot-PRS5...49deda3dad4845cfae5294b4a48e1c75#&gid=1&pid=1

Looks like it's a pretty good deal with the 15%.
Any thoughts?

Many thanks.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Am I to assume then that it is "cheaper" to buy directly from Eterna or whomever is making the Porsche design now?
> 
> SabaDabadoo


This has to be a joke, right, manufacturers sell at their infaleted MSRP, so in this case about 400% MORE than Watchery.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

thechin said:


> This has to be a joke, right, manufacturers sell at their infaleted MSRP, so in this case about 400% MORE than Watchery.


Ok let me rephrase: will be cheaper to buy the Eterna movement wrapped in a different skin, from the Watchery or other sellers?

SabaDabadoo


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Ok let me rephrase: will be cheaper to buy the Eterna movement wrapped in a different skin, from the Watchery or other sellers?
> 
> SabaDabadoo


One theory in my mind: one or more "distributors" or even the "Eterna factory" themselves are liquidating their stocks. That could be why we are seeing cheap Kontikis, Soleures (pardon spelling, the moonphases), 1935s (the rectangular ones), and many others in recent weeks. And now, Porsche Design, which is quite likely from the same factory.

And to answer your question, in a literal sense: I have yet to see an "Eterna movement" (their in-house movement) housed in anything but an Eterna branded watch. Porsche Design uses the common ETA stuff, but in some of their lines, the COSC grade variety.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tissotguy said:


> Anyone knows if there's any cash back or additional discount on jet.com, other than the standard 15%?
> 
> Saw this Tissot:
> 
> ...


jet.com discounts max out at $50, so % won't be relevant for the piece you are looking at.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

uyebsk said:


> Good catch, I missed out on the gemnation deal of this tangaroa version a few months ago (which I prefer).
> But still not a bad price for a moon phase.


That's a frikkin nice really nice watch


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Amazon lightning deal-Orient Men's ER27006B Classic Automatic Watch $47.61 after holidays25 coupon. Ends at 7pm est or when stock runs out


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Question: should we hold off at this point until after Xmas for some better deals...or am I setting my expectations too high for post-xmas sales?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

Sampsonti said:


> That's a frikkin nice really nice watch


Available in World of Watches for $1,599 before discounts, rebates what not
Men's Tangaroa Automatic Chronograph Black Genuine Leather and Dial | World of Watches

I've been eyeing it for awhile, please take it off the market and end my misery  Last one left.

EDIT: I didn't post that here not because I want to "keep it to myself". I personally think $1,599 is not great enough of a deal. $999 definitely, $1,299 I'll think about it (pre-discount/rebate prices).


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

taike said:


> jet.com discounts max out at $50, so % won't be relevant for the piece you are looking at.


Thanks taike!

Anyone seen this watch for less than $388?

Don't think I've seen the watch less than $400...

Thank you very much


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

Another cheap orient auto. $27 after Amazon lighting deal and Holidays25 coupon

Amazon.com: Orient Men's FER1W001B0 Brazen Analog Display Japanese Automatic Silver Watch: Watches


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Not affordable, but a great deal. Ashford has the Zenith Captain central seconds automatic, model 03-2020-670-01-C198, for $2,688 with coupon code 'AFFCAPTAIN2688'
Add a 7% rebate from Mr. Rebates and it comes to *$2,499.84*. That's $695 less than the next-closest price, a sale price at Jomashop. It's a thousand or more less than most others.

In-house movement.

Look at this freaking watch:






Ashford Coupon Codes + Ashford Cash Back (7%) - Mr. Rebates


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks!



jskibo said:


> Another cheap orient auto. $27 after Amazon lighting deal and Holidays25 coupon
> 
> Amazon.com: Orient Men's FER1W001B0 Brazen Analog Display Japanese Automatic Silver Watch: Watches


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

jskibo said:


> Another cheap orient auto. $27 after Amazon lighting deal and Holidays25 coupon
> 
> Amazon.com: Orient Men's FER1W001B0 Brazen Analog Display Japanese Automatic Silver Watch: Watches


Nice find! I couldn't say no at that price. An Orient automatic for $27 new? Maybe I'll give it to my father-in-law as a Christmas present -- I gave him a lame old Infantry quartz watch I got off eBay once and he's still over the moon about it.


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Who makes this watch in actuality? Porsche makes nice cars, but I am sure they sub the watchmaking to another company, right?
> 
> SabaDabadoo


Porsche Design was made by IWC. When that arrangement ended Porsche bought Eterna and used it for its watches. The Porsche family decided to sell Eterna to the Chinese and continue with them under contract. Then they hit reset, dropped Eterna, and now Porsche Designs hired the Eterna watchmaker on staff, and there is a new company called Porche Design Timepieces who now designs and makes the watches internally.

So if the watch is old stock - a distinct possibility with all the discount sales by third-rate non-brick-and-mortar web sites - it is Eterna.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

jskibo said:


> Another cheap orient auto. $27 after Amazon lighting deal and Holidays25 coupon
> 
> Amazon.com: Orient Men's FER1W001B0 Brazen Analog Display Japanese Automatic Silver Watch: Watches


I just got it for $22 applying coupon deal! Thanks!!!!!


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Rocat said:


> Amazon has a version of the Momentum Deep6 for $39 and free shipping. It is the all black version.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Momentum-1M-DV66B1B-Vision-Stainless-Steel/dp/B00633N69U/ref=sr_1_12?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1450732052&sr=1-12&nodeID=10445813011&keywords=watch&refinements=p_89%3AMomentum


I so want to like the black dial but I just can't, even for this deal. Still,I will contribute to the conversation that the wife and I have 6ish momentum watches between us and love them all. I just got get the women's m1 full lume dial for her birthday and she loves it.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## kcsierradad (Nov 10, 2014)

Orient gone...


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

sanriopurin said:


> Available in World of Watches for $1,599 before discounts, rebates what not
> Men's Tangaroa Automatic Chronograph Black Genuine Leather and Dial | World of Watches
> 
> I've been eyeing it for awhile, please take it off the market and end my misery  Last one left.
> ...


$999 is good but you probably have to add tax. I could've sworn that gemnation recently had it for $950 with a coupon.


----------



## Toubib (Dec 15, 2015)

jskibo said:


> Another cheap orient auto. $27 after Amazon lighting deal and Holidays25 coupon


HOLY CRAP! I can't believe that worked. A freaking steal. 1 day shipping too! In for one! Even though I totally don't need it.


----------



## sparco (Aug 23, 2011)

thanks, amazing deal!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Tag fans, two F1s coming up on daily deal. 
I have this one. Current Price is fair.
Amazon.com: TAG Heuer Men's WAZ211A.BA0875 Formula 1 Analog Display Swiss Automatic Silver Watch: Tag Heuer: Watches


----------



## bel (Mar 1, 2010)

I missed the orient deal, anyone could share how did it get to 27?
All i see here is $77.99, and with that 25% off its still a good deal but no where near $27.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

I am considering buying a watch for my wife and this Maurice lacroix has caught my eye. 
http://www.worldofwatches.com/women...9&cadevice=m&gclid=CM6pm4G07skCFQ2OaQod1nEPZQ
It's currently $899 with another $90 off using a coupon, bringing it down to $810. Does anyone know of a better coupon or another site where I can get this cheaper. I am having a hard time spending that kind of money on a Quartz but I know my wife will prefer a Quartz over automatic as a daily wear watch. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

bel said:


> I missed the orient deal, anyone could share how did it get to 27?
> All i see here is $77.99, and with that 25% off its still a good deal but no where near $27.


The 25% was off the list price, not the Lightning Deal price.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Another option, Save your money and buy her a Michael Kors. Give it to her with some nice flowers and a night on the town. I speak from experience 



Soh1982 said:


> I am considering buying a watch for my wife and this Maurice lacroix has caught my eye.
> Women's Miros Chronograph Diamond Stainless Steel Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches
> It's currently $899 with another $90 off using a coupon, bringing it down to $810. Does anyone know of a better coupon or another site where I can get this cheaper. I am having a hard time spending that kind of money on a Quartz but I know my wife will prefer a Quartz over automatic as a daily wear watch. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sparco (Aug 23, 2011)

Soh1982 said:


> I am considering buying a watch for my wife and this Maurice lacroix has caught my eye.
> http://www.worldofwatches.com/women...9&cadevice=m&gclid=CM6pm4G07skCFQ2OaQod1nEPZQ
> It's currently $899 with another $90 off using a coupon, bringing it down to $810. Does anyone know of a better coupon or another site where I can get this cheaper. I am having a hard time spending that kind of money on a Quartz but I know my wife will prefer a Quartz over automatic as a daily wear watch. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you add ebates/ befrugal?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Citizen Eco Drive Black Dial Chronograph Stainless Steel Men's Watch AT4008-51E

Citizen Eco Drive Black Dial Chronograph Stainless Steel Men's Watch AT4008-51E - Eco-Drive - Citizen - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
$299.00 With an extra $30 off with code CM-CZ30.
Total = $269.

Lowest price ever in Amazon according to 3xcamel was $285...
Edit: seen earlier in this thread at $235...


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

mannal said:


> Another option, Save your money and buy her a Michael Kors. Give it to her with some nice flowers and a night on the town. I speak from experience


Lol. We've been married 7 years and known each other 15 years. She has always made fun of my obsession with watches but lately she has noticed that how my watches always look "pretty new" while her watches (which include several Michael kors) just "fade away" so I am trying to take this opportunity to really convince her that these "more expensive" watches are "worth it" (which is probably not true but for me they are). And hence my query about this watch as it seems to be a modern looking women's watch, and fit and finish is probably a few notches above Michael Kors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

mannal said:


> Another option, Save your money and buy her a Michael Kors. Give it to her with some nice flowers and a night on the town. I speak from experience


Not only that but Maurice Lacroix sounds similar to Michael Kors and she could think it's some sort of fake !


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

sparco said:


> Did you add ebates/ befrugal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a good idea. I haven't. I will check them out. Thanks for the tip!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bel (Mar 1, 2010)

matlobi said:


> The 25% was off the list price, not the Lightning Deal price.


Oh thanks, didnt know that but still my fully claimed lightning deal showed $77. it just amazed me how others got it at under 30.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

thechin said:


> Not only that but Maurice Lacroix sounds similar to Michael Kors and she could think it's some sort of fake !


Hahahaha. True. Didn't think of that possibility. You guys are making me have second thoughts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

bel said:


> Oh thanks, didnt know that but still my fully claimed lightning deal showed $77. it just amazed me how others got it at under 30.


$77 lightning deal, minus $52 from holidays25 coupon (25% off $210).

came out to $25.49 plus whatever tax Amazon hit you with


----------



## bel (Mar 1, 2010)

Soh1982 said:


> Hahahaha. True. Didn't think of that possibility. You guys are making me have second thoughts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


some nice watches here on sale Luxury Watches, Men's Watches on Sale, Discount Designer Watches, Luxury Brand Watches | TheWatchery | US


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

bel said:


> some nice watches here on sale Luxury Watches, Men's Watches on Sale, Discount Designer Watches, Luxury Brand Watches | TheWatchery | US


Thanks for the tip. Some interesting options while quickly browsing through that page. Will check them out in more detail.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I was going to tell you to take her watch shopping until I saw your location. Another option, ask her to assist you in finding a nice watch for a forum members wife/partner.

Good luck!



Soh1982 said:


> Lol. We've been married 7 years and known each other 15 years. She has always made fun of my obsession with watches but lately she has noticed that how my watches always look "pretty new" while her watches (which include several Michael kors) just "fade away" so I am trying to take this opportunity to really convince her that these "more expensive" watches are "worth it" (which is probably not true but for me they are). And hence my query about this watch as it seems to be a modern looking women's watch, and fit and finish is probably a few notches above Michael Kors.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

thechin said:


> Not only that but Maurice Lacroix sounds similar to Michael Kors and she could think it's some sort of fake !


Doubt that: French vs English?

SabaDabadoo


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Jomashop has some my favorite watches on sale.

Montblanc Meisterstuck Heritage Perpetual Calendar
$6995 (45% off)
Montblanc Meisterstuck Heritage Perpetual Calendar White Dial Black Leather Unisex Watch 110715 - Montblanc - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

Montblanc Heritage Dual Time
$2695 (40% off)
Montblanc Heritage Chronometerie Chronograph Automatic Silver Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch 112648 - Montblanc - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

JLC Master Ultrathin Moon
$6750 (33% off)
Jaeger LeCoultre Master Silver Dial Leather Men's Watch Q1368420 - Master Ultra Thin - Master - Jaeger LeCoultre - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

mannal said:


> I was going to tell you to take her watch shopping until I saw your location. Another option, ask her to assist you in finding a nice watch for a forum members wife/partner.
> 
> Good luck!


Yes we recently moved from Dallas to Columbia and I am still having withdrawals from all the watch stores in Dallas, lol. There is not much here in terms of watch stores and I may have to drive down to St. Louis every now and then to get my fix. 
Anyway that's a really good idea and I will definitely try it. One way or the other, I will buy her something and if she doesn't like it then I will return it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

bel said:


> I missed the orient deal, anyone could share how did it get to 27?
> All i see here is $77.99, and with that 25% off its still a good deal but no where near $27.





bel said:


> Oh thanks, didnt know that but still my fully claimed lightning deal showed $77. it just amazed me how others got it at under 30.





jskibo said:


> $77 lightning deal, minus $42 from holidays25 coupon (25% off $210).
> 
> came out to $25.49 plus whatever tax Amazon hit you with


This is how my Orient came out to $22:
Order SummaryItem(s) Subtotal:
$210.00​
Shipping & Handling:
$0.00​
Underground Promo:
-$4.01​
Receive 25% off:
-$52.50​
Lightning Deal:
-$132.01​

Total before tax:
$21.48​
Estimated tax to be collected:
$1.29​

Grand Total:
$22.77​


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

bel said:


> some nice watches here on sale Luxury Watches, Men's Watches on Sale, Discount Designer Watches, Luxury Brand Watches | TheWatchery | US


My oh my, $309 for this, I'm not sure but this could be a swiss-made ETA 2892 
Please someone buy them all!


----------



## bel (Mar 1, 2010)

crysman2000 said:


> This is how my Orient came out to $22:
> *Order Summary*
> $22.77​


Hey thanks, i understood how the code works just a few posts ago. Would have been a sweet watch as a gift. Oh well.. ill just wait for something else.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

crysman2000 said:


> This is how my Orient came out to $22:
> Order SummaryItem(s) Subtotal:
> $210.00​
> Shipping & Handling:
> ...


I will sacrifice $25 to get it out of your hands ! .....Deal?

SabaDabadoo


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

That would most likely be a 2895, not a 2892 (which isn't a small seconds movement).

EDIT: I stand corrected. This has a mechanical movement, not automatic...so guessing it's probably a Unitas. Regardless, it's a great looking piece and seems like a bargain at that price!



uyebsk said:


> My oh my, $309 for this, I'm not sure but this could be a swiss-made ETA 2892
> Please someone buy them all!


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> That would most likely be a 2895, not a 2892 (which isn't a small seconds movement).


Yep, metallic luminous blue hands, polished dial and distressed watch band all inside a 42mm case...

EDIT: The movement actually is a hand-wind UNITAS 6498-1 , see detail here


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

uyebsk said:


> My oh my, $309 for this, I'm not sure but this could be a swiss-made ETA 2892
> Please someone buy them all!


$297 at world of watches with code RMN10


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Soh1982 said:


> I am considering buying a watch for my wife and this Maurice lacroix has caught my eye.
> Women's Miros Chronograph Diamond Stainless Steel Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches
> It's currently $899 with another $90 off using a coupon, bringing it down to $810. Does anyone know of a better coupon or another site where I can get this cheaper. I am having a hard time spending that kind of money on a Quartz but I know my wife will prefer a Quartz over automatic as a daily wear watch. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then don't spend that money on a quartz. Part of the joy of watches is the mechanisms. I bought MrsDonkeys a JS 101 in 32mm and she absolutely adores it. With the currently awesome exchange rate on the Euro, you can get her a very unique piece for not much more than that Lacroix quartz.

101 32mm - JS Watch Company Reykjavik










Or, you could get her a Mido automatic for much less than that Lacroix. The Baroncelli is only $519 at Jomashop right now.

Mido Baroncelli Automatic White Dial Stainless Steel Ladies Watch M76004261 - Mido - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## bel (Mar 1, 2010)

thing is when the auto stops they be annoyed..


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Amazon Gold Box Deal: Many Mondaine watches and clocks up to 50% off: http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=gbps_ti...8266011&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=2338600842


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

jskibo said:


> Another cheap orient auto. $27 after Amazon lighting deal and Holidays25 coupon
> 
> Amazon.com: Orient Men's FER1W001B0 Brazen Analog Display Japanese Automatic Silver Watch: Watches


 I had a good laugh at the review comment on this - complaining that the month doesn't change correctly in months with 30 days. Soooo... $200 perpetual calendar, anyone?


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Then don't spend that money on a quartz. Part of the joy of watches is the mechanisms. . . .


He already pointed out that the "joy" of the mechanism for his wife is quartz. LOL


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Edox Les Vauberts QUARTZ for *$159* in Ashford after applying coupon *DNEWSLES159*
This deal surfaced in Sickdeals 10 days ago but expired soon after release.. Now it's back on with another coupon.
These rarely go less than *$200
*
*LINK HERE*










*Youtube video for the interested--->*


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Stuhrling Original Men's 684.03 Tuskegee Analog Display Quartz Green Watch$59.99 FREE One-Day Shipping & Free Return


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

jskibo said:


> Another cheap orient auto. $27 after Amazon lighting deal and Holidays25 coupon
> 
> Amazon.com: Orient Men's FER1W001B0 Brazen Analog Display Japanese Automatic Silver Watch: Watches


I feel proud of myself for not pulling the trigger on this one [showed $25 to me]... I convinced myself that I didn't really need it in ANY way... Gotta be strong while monitoring this thread. Baby steps!


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Soh1982 said:


> Hahahaha. True. Didn't think of that possibility. You guys are making me have second thoughts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It all depends. If your girl knows something about watches, she will have more appreciation. If she doesn't, I would definitely go the Micheal Kors type watch, dinner and flowers. It will appear as though you have spent more money too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Noticed this on SD. Nice looking Movado Chrono. Screw down crown, 200M WR, stainless bracelet. Not my cup of tea but pretty nice. 
$319 with code "SDSERIES319"
Available in a white dial for the same price.









http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/m...s+LLC&LinkName=Ashford+Catalog&PubCID=1122587

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## willzy (Oct 2, 2015)

sanriopurin said:


> One theory in my mind: one or more "distributors" or even the "Eterna factory" themselves are liquidating their stocks. That could be why we are seeing cheap Kontikis, Soleures (pardon spelling, the moonphases), 1935s (the rectangular ones), and many others in recent weeks. And now, Porsche Design, which is quite likely from the same factory.
> 
> And to answer your question, in a literal sense: I have yet to see an "Eterna movement" (their in-house movement) housed in anything but an Eterna branded watch. Porsche Design uses the common ETA stuff, but in some of their lines, the COSC grade variety.


All those Porsche Design watches you can see on that site are made by Eterna and are pretty good deals for what its worth. It is a brand that receives no appreciation (except from me) but hey who are they to design the first ever titanium watch, etc.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Then don't spend that money on a quartz. Part of the joy of watches is the mechanisms. I bought MrsDonkeys a JS 101 in 32mm and she absolutely adores it. With the currently awesome exchange rate on the Euro, you can get her a very unique piece for not much more than that Lacroix quartz.
> 
> 101 32mm - JS Watch Company Reykjavik
> 
> ...


That JS is a stunner!!! But as already pointed out, she would much rather use a non hassle Quartz as her daily wear then an automatic. Hopefully one day she will realize that automatics are no hassle specially if you have a watch winder.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

jskibo said:


> Another cheap orient auto. $27 after Amazon lighting deal and Holidays25 coupon
> 
> Amazon.com: Orient Men's FER1W001B0 Brazen Analog Display Japanese Automatic Silver Watch: Watches


Figures... I just bought that same watch for $58 from Island about a week and a half ago.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

joey79 said:


> It all depends. If your girl knows something about watches, she will have more appreciation. If she doesn't, I would definitely go the Micheal Kors type watch, dinner and flowers. It will appear as though you have spent more money too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well living with me all those years, she is finally starting to realize why some watches cost so much and others don't and I don't want to miss this opportunity. In any other situation, your suggestion is solid and surely the way to go but this situation is a little different. She already has Michael kors type watches and she definitely doesn't need one more of those. In this instance, I am just trying to take an initiative to get her something nice to reinforce the realization that she is having lately. Since she is starting to have a little open mind about watches, I feel like she will appreciate the noticeable nicer quality. I am not going auto because I don't want this watch to be annoying in any way for her. If she enjoys this watch and starts appreciating finer watches then I will get her an automatic. 
The only thing I am struggling with is that the watch that she likes (I confirmed it last night) is this.
http://www.worldofwatches.com/women...el-silver-tone-dial-mlacroix-mi1057-sd502-130
And I can't seem to justify spending so much on a Quartz unless it's thermocompensated therefore trying to see if there is any way I can find it cheaper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

Soh1982 said:


> Well living with me all those years, she is finally starting to realize why some watches cost so much and others don't and I don't want to miss this opportunity. In any other situation, your suggestion is solid and surely the way to go but this situation is a little different. She already has Michael kors type watches and she definitely doesn't need one more of those. In this instance, I am just trying to take an initiative to get her something nice to reinforce the realization that she is having lately. Since she is starting to have a little open mind about watches, I feel like she will appreciate the noticeable nicer quality. I am not going auto because I don't want this watch to be annoying in any way for her. If she enjoys this watch and starts appreciating finer watches then I will get her an automatic.
> The only thing I am struggling with is that the watch that she likes (I confirmed it last night) is this.
> http://www.worldofwatches.com/women...el-silver-tone-dial-mlacroix-mi1057-sd502-130
> And I can't seem to justify spending so much on a Quartz unless it's thermocompensated therefore trying to see if there is any way I can find it cheaper.
> ...


We buy watches for the movement. Ladies buy them for the diamonds encrusted.

You may not think it's worth the money, but she might/will.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Auspaul (Jun 5, 2013)

DSlocum said:


> Figures... I just bought that same watch for $58 from Island about a week and a half ago.


That's good comes up as $210 for me when I click on the link


----------



## bel (Mar 1, 2010)

Soh1982 said:


> That JS is a stunner!!! But as already pointed out, she would much rather use a non hassle Quartz as her daily wear then an automatic. Hopefully one day she will realize that automatics are no hassle specially if you have a watch winder.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


do you guys really use those?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

bel said:


> do you guys really use those?


Watch winders? I have 15 watches spinning. I do this not because I have to, I do it because I can.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Soh1982 said:


> Well living with me all those years, she is finally starting to realize why some watches cost so much and others don't and I don't want to miss this opportunity. In any other situation, your suggestion is solid and surely the way to go but this situation is a little different. She already has Michael kors type watches and she definitely doesn't need one more of those. In this instance, I am just trying to take an initiative to get her something nice to reinforce the realization that she is having lately. Since she is starting to have a little open mind about watches, I feel like she will appreciate the noticeable nicer quality. I am not going auto because I don't want this watch to be annoying in any way for her. If she enjoys this watch and starts appreciating finer watches then I will get her an automatic.
> The only thing I am struggling with is that the watch that she likes (I confirmed it last night) is this.
> http://www.worldofwatches.com/women...el-silver-tone-dial-mlacroix-mi1057-sd502-130
> And I can't seem to justify spending so much on a Quartz unless it's thermocompensated therefore trying to see if there is any way I can find it cheaper.
> ...


I understand. There will definitely be a Swiss watch out there with a little bling for under 1k, taking into consideration it will be a Quartz.

Might want to start a thread asking for advice and tips. Other members may not appreciate having the focus being taken away from bargains. There has been some tension of late.

If you do start a thread feel free to Send me a PM with the link. I'll join and help out if I can.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Auspaul (Jun 5, 2013)

How do you know when these Amazon Lightning deals are available have been a few watches I would buy but I always miss them by hours


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Auspaul said:


> How do you know when these Amazon Lightning deals are available have been a few watches I would buy but I always miss them by hours


You can see the next 24 hours worth and come back when the time comes.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

The Fred Flintstone diver from Philip Stein is $149 today at http://www.jomadeals.com


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

joey79 said:


> I understand. There will definitely be a Swiss watch out there with a little bling for under 1k, taking into consideration it will be a Quartz.
> 
> Might want to start a thread asking for advice and tips. Other members may not appreciate having the focus being taken away from bargains. There has been some tension of late.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. Thanks for warning me before I got smashed on the windscreen, lol. I will start a thread later in the day and send you a PM. Thanks everyone who has tried helping me with their suggestions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

Speaking of convincing our better halves about buying watches: I've tried (and failed) to persuade my wife to at least consider this:
Corum Admiral's Cup 384-101-47-0F49-AA01 Women's Watch

It's not the prettiest watch by far, but it has one heck of an interesting movement. The entire dial rotates to reveal the date. And on top of that, there's a moonphase subdial that has its own rotation as well.

EDIT: to prevent the deal police from crucifying me: the watch is, technically, a relative bargain at $4,500 (down from retail price of $15,000)


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm not that familiar with their product but this looks like a good amazon lightning deal on right now - $375 for 
Maurice Lacroix Miros Men's Silver Dial Black PVD Stainless Steel Watch MI1018-SS002-131Pic from the web


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

DSlocum said:


> Figures... I just bought that same watch for $58 from Island about a week and a half ago.


$58 to $27 is much easier to live with than $1,000 to $599. I've been on the wrong end of one of those before.


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi, Massdrop have 3 variants of Orient Flight watch for $119.99 (potential) with free shipping to US
Details

Orient
Model: FER2A006B0, FER2A007F0, FER2A008D0
Movement: 48743 automatic movement
Crystal: Mineral
Date display at 3 o'clock
Case width: 42 mm
Case thickness: 12 mm
Lug width: 22 mm
Lug-to-lug width: 48 mm
Water resistance: 100 m


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Casio AMW110-AV, currenty < $23 @ Amazon.... Amazon.com: Casio Men's AMW110-1AV Classic Stainless Steel Watch With Black Nylon Band: Casio: Watches


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Lightning deal on Master of G camo coming up in just over 2 hours. How low will it go?...


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Auspaul said:


> How do you know when these Amazon Lightning deals are available have been a few watches I would buy but I always miss them by hours





boze said:


> You can see the next 24 hours worth and come back when the time comes.


Yep. If you would go to the Amazon in a computer browser, select Today's Deals from the menu in the header, and then poke around with the menu options on the left, all will become clear.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

sanriopurin said:


> We buy watches for the movement. Ladies buy them for the diamonds encrusted.
> 
> You may not think it's worth the money, but she might/will.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Let's not stereotype.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Fortis Men's 597.20.92 M Flieger Chronograph Limited Edition Stainless Steel Watch with Blue Accents*

Currently $1558.09 on Amazon and qualifies for 25% off with HOLIDAYS25 for a total of $1168.57.

Price has been dropping periodically over last few weeks -- was $2400.00 not long ago!

Still a bit pricey for me but, to my eyes, one of the best looking fleiger chronos.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Amazon Gold Box Deal: Many Mondaine watches and clocks up to 50% off: Amazon.com: Deals on Mondaine Watches & Clocks: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


As I mentioned earlier, I ordered the Stop2go at the current price of $341.99. It arrived yesterday and I couldn't be happier with it. Yes, the movement is a novelty but I must admit -- I couldn't take my eyes off of it all day! The second hand sweeps at 4 beats per second and pauses, exactly on the 12 mark, while the minute hand moves smoothly to the next mark. It took seconds to set it and have all the hands line up perfectly. (Great for my OCD!)

For those concerned with the 58 second revolution of the second hand, trust me -- there is no practical use where it will ever matter. As a thirty-plus year paramedic (retired and currently teaching), I would have no problem taking a pulse with it.

I don't mean to turn this into a review, just to point out that this is truly a bargain now. Just a few weeks ago the lowest Amazon selling price was over $600.00.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

If there was a thread for not a good deal this would be included

SEIKO DIVERS WATCH AUTOMATIC | Silvermans


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Victorinox Men's 241682.1 I.N.O.X. Analog Display Swiss Quartz Black Watch (B00L42L3WM) - huge price drop. Currently cost less than $280


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Revue Thommen diver for $420 on Gemnation. 
http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Re...il&utm_term=0_a919bfde13-c51a6d77fa-355867117

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Then don't spend that money on a quartz. Part of the joy of watches is the mechanisms. I bought MrsDonkeys a JS 101 in 32mm and she absolutely adores it. With the currently awesome exchange rate on the Euro, you can get her a very unique piece for not much more than that Lacroix quartz.
> 
> 101 32mm - JS Watch Company Reykjavik
> 
> ...


Man I want a JS (or three) so bad. Such nice looking watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

blackdot said:


> Let's not stereotype.


Stereotypes are the root of all truths...erm...evil? Something like that...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

6pm has 1 remaining of the Momentum M30 automatic (NH35) for $197.99 + another 15% off using code "LASTMINUTE": Momentum by St. Moritz M30 Automatic at 6pm.com


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

crysman2000 said:


> Stereotypes are the root of all truths...erm...evil? Something like that...


I think it's the opposite actually -- there's some truth at the root of most stereotypes.

That said, my wife would take issue with that particular one. The watch pocket on her jeans is actually occupied by a pocket watch (a wristwatch would be destroyed in a day) while several knives and tools reside in the others. My shopping for her is usually in the power tool department, _*never*_ jewelry.

Luckily, nether of us ever take any of this stuff seriously. The only thing I find truly offensive is "politically correct."

;-)


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Man I want a JS (or three) so bad. Such nice looking watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm with you. I have the 101 I got on eBay with box and papers for less than $300. A Sift NART was just posted on eBay, I was hoping lighting would strike twice and I could get it cheap but it went for over $1200.
The new dials they just released for the 101's 10th anniversary look amazing.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> I'm with you. I have the 101 I got on eBay with box and papers for less than $300. A Sift NART was just posted on eBay, I was hoping lighting would strike twice and I could get it cheap but it went for over $1200.
> The new dials they just released for the 101's 10th anniversary look amazing.
> 
> View attachment 6401873
> ...


$300?! Holy crap. Guess I need to add that to my followed searches on eBay. That's awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Soh1982 said:


> I know what you mean. Thanks for warning me before I got smashed on the windscreen, lol. I will start a thread later in the day and send you a PM. Thanks everyone who has tried helping me with their suggestions.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Save your time, look at Longines, they got everything you want covered  quartz/auto, bling/no-bling, celebrities and history.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> I'm with you. I have the 101 I got on eBay with box and papers for less than $300. A Sift NART was just posted on eBay, I was hoping lighting would strike twice and I could get it cheap but it went for over $1200.
> The new dials they just released for the 101's 10th anniversary look amazing.
> 
> View attachment 6401873
> ...


I sadly missed that one. I'll probably add a JS to the collection this year. After such a great experience ordering the wife's, I can't help but own my own.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> $300?! Holy crap. Guess I need to add that to my followed searches on eBay. That's awesome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$296 with shipping if we're going to get specific. I posted a thread about it on the forum when it happened.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## Emil Kraeplin (Nov 28, 2013)

Gold tone orient bambino is 89 dollars on Amazon lightening deals. Enter code holidays25 and it all came out to 19 dollars with one day shipping.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mog84kupo (Aug 9, 2015)

Emil Kraeplin said:


> Gold tone orient bambino is 89 dollars on Amazon lightening deals. Enter code holidays25 and it all came out to 19 dollars with one day shipping.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn, deal its 100% claimed


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

I can't believe a new Bambino is going to qualify for the $20 and under thread...


Emil Kraeplin said:


> Gold tone orient bambino is 89 dollars on Amazon lightening deals. Enter code holidays25 and it all came out to 19 dollars with one day shipping.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

Hilarious price on the Bambino. I got one right when it became live. I realized it was coming up and was hoping it'd apply the same weird math like it did on the Ray the other night. What a score for $20!


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Emil Kraeplin said:


> Gold tone orient bambino is 89 dollars on Amazon lightening deals. Enter code holidays25 and it all came out to 19 dollars with one day shipping.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Twelve minutes after you posted it was already sold out. Nice score, Emil!


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Emil Kraeplin said:


> Gold tone orient bambino is 89 dollars on Amazon lightening deals. Enter code holidays25 and it all came out to 19 dollars with one day shipping.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have seen everything.


----------



## B-EZ (Dec 14, 2011)

Does the Holidays25 only apply to the Orient watches?


----------



## Emil Kraeplin (Nov 28, 2013)

I think that I may have just scored the best deal in the watchuseek affordables forum history.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Emil Kraeplin said:


> I think that I may have just scored the best deal in the watchuseek affordables forum history.


And?


----------



## Emil Kraeplin (Nov 28, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> And?


I'm sorry, I didn't understand what you
meant by "and?" I was speaking of the bambino deal I scored.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)

Emil Kraeplin said:


> I think that I may have just scored the best deal in the watchuseek affordables forum history.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Better than the Amazon $22 Orient from yesterday?

Amazon.com: Orient Men's FER1W001B0 Brazen Analog Display Japanese Automatic Silver Watch: Watches



Emil Kraeplin said:


> I think that I may have just scored the best deal in the watchuseek affordables forum history.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent_719 (Sep 13, 2015)

I missed the orient bambino party.. Oh well better luck next time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

B-EZ said:


> Does the Holidays25 only apply to the Orient watches?


Amazon.com: see all results

Here's the full list of brands in the men's watch category. But Amazon doesn't make it easy. This is the list of "Top Brands." To see all qualifying brands you must click on each letter of the alphabet above. I'm embarrassed by how long it took me to realize that!


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Auspaul said:


> How do you know when these Amazon Lightning deals are available have been a few watches I would buy but I always miss them by hours


Bookmark this link and check it many many times each day.


----------



## Mog84kupo (Aug 9, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> Bookmark this link and check it many many times each day.


Ill say thanks

Altough my wallet kinda shivered


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

$39, with the Holidays25 code. Have I mentioned how much I like Momentums? And I'm sucker for a full lume dial, too. Bonus.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KCBIQYO?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

SRBakker said:


> I had a good laugh at the review comment on this - complaining that the month doesn't change correctly in months with 30 days. Soooo... $200 perpetual calendar, anyone?


I have a $200 Citizen Ti eco drive which is a perpetual calendar alarm chronograph :-d


----------



## littlemountain (Oct 9, 2015)

A Bambino for $20 is a killer deal. 

Why can't Canadians get decent deals like this? All we get is an occasional Invicta or Citizen in between a whole bunch of Stuhrling quartz watches.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

Touch of Modern has some **store display** Vulcains on sale. I wish I could still afford them  Never had a mechanical alarm watch before.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

nello said:


> I have seen everything.


I don't say that anymore. I teach braille in the USA. Last time I said that, the very next day, I got a braille student from Russia. In Russia, they use the Cyrillic alphabet, in which less than half the letters in the English alphabet are used and a lot of (to most of us) incomprehensible symbols are used instead. There are no "Cyrillic for Dummies" books either. I haven't said that since. Besides, as sure as rain, there will be better deals--it's just a matter of time. "Never" is a word that people end up eating a lot too.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

littlemountain said:


> A Bambino for $20 is a killer deal.
> 
> Why can't Canadians get decent deals like this? All we get is an occasional Invicta or Citizen in between a whole bunch of Stuhrling quartz watches.


cuz amazon.ca sucks balls. it's ridiculous, nevermind watches there are some items that they should have but dont. i cant recall any off the top of my head but i remember being frustrated by this on more than one occasion. then i search amazon.com and they'll have it but dont ship certain things to canada so i need to use a freight forwarder. it shouldnt be so hard to buy stuff and have it shipped.

that being said, what they do have right now is likely to be cheaper than on the u.s. website. it seems their pricing hasnt caught up with the exchange rate yet. looking at some hadley roma straps and deployment clasps, they're lower than on amazon.com before even factoring the exchange rate. the one i bought was something like 34 dollars but on amazon.com it was 36. so i saved a couple bucks plus the 40% exchange rate. but then again some hadley roma genuine alligator straps went on sale for 25-35 dollars yesterday on amazon.com. i bought 3 different ones (they're back up to the 200 dollar range now) and that's something that will never happen on the canadian website.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Save your time, look at Longines, they got everything you want covered  quartz/auto, bling/no-bling, celebrities and history.


Longines was one of the first brands that I checked out but when I sat down with my wife, she didn't really like most of their "designs" so that idea went out of the window. But I will check their offerings out again, may be I missed some.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMCMax (Aug 20, 2013)

cryptguard said:


> Lightning deal on Master of G camo coming up in just over 2 hours. How low will it go?...


I kept an eye out for this one but never saw it listed in the lightning deals. Anyone else see it?


----------



## linnaen (Jan 16, 2010)

danktrees said:


> cuz amazon.ca sucks balls.


You think amazon.ca sucks balls? You should try amazon.com.au

The *only* items you can buy there are kindle books!


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

linnaen said:


> You think amazon.ca sucks balls? You should try amazon.com.au
> 
> The *only* items you can buy there are kindle books!


hey buddy, it's not a competition. it looks like both of us are getting shafted.


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

linnaen said:


> You think amazon.ca sucks balls? You should try amazon.com.au
> 
> The *only* items you can buy there are kindle books!


I just looked to see if you were exaggerating just a little. Nope, that's just odd.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

KMCMax said:


> I kept an eye out for this one but never saw it listed in the lightning deals. Anyone else see it?


yep saw it this afternoon for 236


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Dadgummit, first I missed the Mako, now I missed the Bambino? Jimminy Christmas.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Oh bollocks!! Kontiki order cancelled again. First WoW now bluefly!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

garf666 said:


> Oh bollocks!! Kontiki order cancelled again. First WoW now bluefly!


Someone's sending you a message that you are supposed to buy a different watch


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Someone's sending you a message that you are supposed to buy a different watch


It's his wife. She's checking emails and making phone calls behind him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMCMax (Aug 20, 2013)

halaku said:


> yep saw it this afternoon for 236


I'm OK with missing that. |> Thought it might've been ridiculously cheap.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

littlemountain said:


> A Bambino for $20 is a killer deal.
> 
> Why can't Canadians get decent deals like this? All we get is an occasional Invicta or Citizen in between a whole bunch of Stuhrling quartz watches.


Perfectly understandable, I'm originally from the six now happily reside in MA I dont miss the taxes and crappy wages. 
That's another story for another time. Couldn't you just have amazon shipped to a PO Box in Buffalo and drive across to pick it up?
Or you can use a US kinekPoint?


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

Orient Men's FER02005B0 Disk Stainless Steel gunmetal color Watch $134.99.
Free one day shipping.
Amazon Lightning APP ONLY i.e. Must have phone or iPad app deal.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DTCXEOU/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_UUIEwbYC5QCAT


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Touch of Modern has some sweet deals on Vulcains right now. Some of them are creeping into the affordable price range. The 70s Nautical sold out quickly at $1749. I would have jumped on it had it seen it in time. 

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> It's his wife. She's checking emails and making phone calls behind him.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Think you are right. I'm expecting to have an expensive pair of shoes pointed out to me next time we visit the mall. Will make sure we steer clear of the ......... shop!


----------



## littlemountain (Oct 9, 2015)

uyebsk said:


> Perfectly understandable, I'm originally from the six now happily reside in MA I dont miss the taxes and crappy wages.
> That's another story for another time. Couldn't you just have amazon shipped to a PO Box in Buffalo and drive across to pick it up?
> Or you can use a US kinekPoint?


Thanks for the link.
Perfectly true about the driving to Buffalo part and that is what most of us resort to doing. 
I was just expressing my frustration at having a Canadian version of amazon that is rubbish.
Even the UK and Indian versions of amazon are better than the Canadian version.


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

£117 for a Momentum M50 MkII on rubber strap in the UK on Amazon is a v.good price, 10yr Battery etc.
I have one with Metal Bracelet but it looks good on leather/fabric NATO and Kevlar/Leather Strap.Momentum Men's Quartz Analogueue Watches 1M-DV52B1B: Amazon.co.uk: Watches

Momentum Mens 1MDV52B1B M50 Mark II Military Inspired Black Rubber Watch


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> $300?! Holy crap. Guess I need to add that to my followed searches on eBay. That's awesome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I couldn't find that NART to save my life. Every attempt at finding a JS Watch Co watch on eBay is thwarted by the endless amount of Joshua and Sons watches.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I couldn't find that NART to save my life. Every attempt at finding a JS Watch Co watch on eBay is thwarted by the endless amount of Joshua and Sons watches.


That's what happens to me too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Casio G-Shock Flash Alert Super Illuminator 200M GD-400-2 Men's Watch currently in Creationwatches ebay store for $88. I'm not sure whether this is a bargain per se, but I really like the colour combination of the grey and blue. If only it was a tough solar...


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Re: Master of G - It was definitely on, but I may have messed something up. I saw it at 23:17 my time (Perth), and it was due to start in 2 hours and some minutes time "for me" (as stated by Amazon, some time after 01:00). I'm still getting my head around these lighting deals; apologies if I gave a "bum steer". 
Eventually I'll get my posts up to be able to include links.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

cryptguard said:


> Casio G-Shock Flash Alert Super Illuminator 200M GD-400-2 Men's Watch currently in Creationwatches ebay store for $88. I'm not sure whether this is a bargain per se, but I really like the colour combination of the grey and blue. If only it was a tough solar...


Hi,

About the normal price for these. They are actually priced between 70-95$ on Amazon depending on the color.

The reason they are not tough solar is because the vibration alarm requires a lot of power, so it has a CR2032 lithium cell. It is currently the biggest battery available in a G.

Get one if you like them, very useful to sense alarms in a very noisy situation (example industrial work) where a standard chime won't cut it. Feels like a mini cell phone vibrating on your wrist.

Cheers,

S.

Edit: sorry, I gave you wrong info....the above is for a GD-350.....The GD-400 is a standard G. Sorry


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

KMCMax said:


> I'm OK with missing that. |> Thought it might've been ridiculously cheap.


yeah that's not really a steal...


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> About the normal price for these. They are actually priced between 70-95$ on Amazon depending on the color.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info. Incidentally, I have yet to dip my toe into the vibrating alarm waters, and was thinking an analogue watch with the feature but not that many of those seem affordable and nice.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

So I jumped on that momentum automatic that was on Amazon a couple of days ago. Now I know why they named it the LUGano, it wasn't after that city in Switzerland. Look at those lugs! It's got lugs, and it knows how to use them!


























I can't take the overhang. The fit is all off on my wrists. And it's barely keeping within spec, it was at -19sec/24hrs. I actually initiated the return process just now. Oh and according to the paperwork provided it's an eta 2824-2. You can kind of make that out in the pic below. 









I wanted to like it, but it's going back.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cairoanan said:


> So I jumped on that momentum automatic that was on Amazon a couple of days ago. Now I know why they named it the LUGano, it wasn't after that city in Switzerland. Look at those lugs! It's got lugs, and it knows how to use them!
> 
> I can't take the overhang. The fit is all off on my wrists. And it's barely keeping within spec, it was at -19sec/24hrs. I actually initiated the return process just now. Oh and according to the paperwork provided it's an eta 2824-2. You can kind of make that out in the pic below.
> 
> I wanted to like it, but it's going back.


I got the black one. The lugs don't bother me. I just set it to check the accuracy.

The strap is Italian made alligator, so the strap and movement are worth more than the watch cost.


----------



## SuperFros (Nov 20, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I got the black one. The lugs don't bother me. I just set it to check the accuracy.
> 
> The strap is Italian made alligator, so the strap and movement are worth more than the watch cost.


So what's the actual size? There has been a vivid discussion on that.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I received the Mido that I ordered from Bluefly. It is NOS from around 2002. That's old enough that the booklets with it actually say "Printed in Switzerland" on them. 

I set it last night, and it's keeping good time. The only issue is that the back of the strap is cracked from age. The front of the strap looks ok though, and it has a nice deployment clasp.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

SuperFros said:


> So what's the actual size? There has been a vivid discussion on that.


I don't have calipers with me, but it looks like about 39 mm.


----------



## bel (Mar 1, 2010)

RyanD said:


> I received the Mido that I ordered from Bluefly. It is NOS from around 2002. That's old enough that the booklets with it actually say "Printed in Switzerland" on them.
> 
> I set it last night, and it's keeping good time. The only issue is that the back of the strap is cracked from age. The front of the strap looks ok though, and it has a nice deployment clasp.


Sounds bad, ill take it off your hands


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

RyanD said:


> I received the Mido that I ordered from Bluefly. It is NOS from around 2002. That's old enough that the booklets with it actually say "Printed in Switzerland" on them.
> 
> I set it last night, and it's keeping good time. The only issue is that the back of the strap is cracked from age. The front of the strap looks ok though, and it has a nice deployment clasp.


Man one of the best deals I've seen here, enjoy it!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I don't have calipers with me, but it looks like about 39 mm.


I think it's not a 44 as stated maybe closer to 41-42. But the L2L is def over the 50 mark. Those with bigger wrists can def pull it off.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Just to prove that the world is indeed conspiring against garf666, look what arrived for me today:

































I do love it when a watch's lume is so good, it wants to work right out of a dark box, and that's the case here:

















My initial impression is that it looks and feels great, and is worth every penny of the $766 I paid for it after BeFrugal rebate (which I've already received).

It needs a couple of bracelet links removed, but I'm so flu-addled this week, it's going to have to sit in a box for awhile until I feel up to that. (Yes, it's that bad.)


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Just to prove that the world is indeed conspiring against garf666, look what arrived for me today:
> 
> View attachment 6410233
> 
> ...


Feel better but that watch is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Looks great! You'll definitely want to be at "full capacity" when attempting to size that bracelet. I recently received the 3 hand/date version from The Watchery sale and those screws are a b!tch (especially on the half-links at the clasp).


WorthTheWrist said:


> Just to prove that the world is indeed conspiring against garf666, look what arrived for me today:
> 
> View attachment 6410233
> 
> ...


----------



## rkubosumi (Apr 22, 2015)

Saw the black kontiki w/ orange markers on world of watches for $599, $60 off with HOLIDAYS60:

Men's KonTiki Auto Black Genuine Leather and Dial | World of Watches

If anyone wants to chance it that is....


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

rkubosumi said:


> Saw the black kontiki w/ orange markers on world of watches for $599, $60 off with HOLIDAYS60:
> 
> Men's KonTiki Auto Black Genuine Leather and Dial | World of Watches
> 
> If anyone wants to chance it that is....


Only 1 left. Must have fallen between the boxes on black ffriday.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> So I jumped on that momentum automatic that was on Amazon a couple of days ago. Now I know why they named it the LUGano, it wasn't after that city in Switzerland. Look at those lugs! It's got lugs, and it knows how to use them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's why didn't get it in the first place. I liked the watch but I've been going with smaller sizes recently and sold off my bigger pieces. Still, I think it was a heckuva bargain for the right person.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm guessin' it might be a return or canceled order. Regardless, she's a beaut and worth trying to grab at that price (I'm wearin' mine now)!



yankeexpress said:


> Only 1 left. Must have fallen between the boxes on black ffriday.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Easy (and cheap) way to remove bracelet pins.

Best $6 I ever spent. Never have to run to the jewelry store to re-size a bracelet again. It is such a simple and easy design: works great.

*Metal Adjustable Watch Band Strap Bracelet Link Pin Remover Repair Tool Kit Set*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> That's why didn't get it in the first place. I liked the watch but I've been going with smaller sizes recently and sold off my bigger pieces. Still, I think it was a heckuva bargain for the right person.


It's the best damn bargain for a 2824 I've seen like ever, but it would get zero wrist time because of the fit.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> So I jumped on that momentum automatic that was on Amazon a couple of days ago. Now I know why they named it the LUGano, it wasn't after that city in Switzerland. Look at those lugs! It's got lugs, and it knows how to use them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was the one who cancelled the order on Amazon because of the size: what is the verdict? 38.5 vs 43mm? ( different sites has different measurements) thx


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I was the one who cancelled the order on Amazon because of the size: what is the verdict? 38.5 vs 43mm? ( different sites has different measurements) thx


38.5 is correct.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> 38.5 is correct.


Thank you, I am glad I cancelled since I am 6'2" 225 lbs and 8 wrist, even as a dress watch, it would have looked ridiculously small. I have submitted the correction to Amazon already with the link to the correct measurement chart.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

if anyone is interested in a watch box, this wolf 10 piece storage box with a drawer just dropped by like 70 dollars.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002S0NM8M...olid=37EXRZR4W2QEP&coliid=IFEE5RG4ZIE5G&psc=1


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

double post


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Barry S said:


> Amazon.com: see all results
> 
> Here's the full list of brands in the men's watch category. But Amazon doesn't make it easy. This is the list of "Top Brands." To see all qualifying brands you must click on each letter of the alphabet above. I'm embarrassed by how long it took me to realize that!


Don't feel bad. I had my Android smartphone for about a year before, as I was taking forever to find a cool app to show my son's 16 y/o friend and he told me: "Do you know the apps are in alphabetical order?" Like "DuH"

And that was a while after I gave up on watches that had so many features - so many 'complications' - things that I knew I'd never use---things that just complicated me being able to very quickly visually tell what time it was, without have to skirt past the current phase of the moon or to check for leap years.

Sometimes, less is more.....


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Thank you, I am glad I cancelled since I am 6'2" 225 lbs and 8 wrist, even as a dress watch, it would have looked ridiculously small. I have submitted the correction to Amazon already with the link to the correct measurement chart.










my favorite dress watch is 46mm!


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Ashford has the Raymond Weil Maestro Swiss Automatic Men's Watch with Skeleton Case Back (Rose Gold, 2837-PC5-65001) on sale for $523 - $35 off with coupon code *BDMAESTRO488* in cart = *$488* with free next-day shipping (choose "Next Day Air"). Befrugal's 6.5% pushes it to $456, plus whatever promo is going on with American Express.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh yeah, these are the best! But.....make sure you keep a few spare pins on hand....because they can, will and do break, LOL!


Ticonderoga said:


> Easy (and cheap) way to remove bracelet pins.
> 
> Best $6 I ever spent. Never have to run to the jewelry store to re-size a bracelet again. It is such a simple and easy design: works great.
> 
> ...


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

what do you guys think about the gemnation daily deal. is this good?

Eterna Vaughan Mens Watch Model: 7650.69.11.1185


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The Watchery has an Alpina Extreme Sailing automatic. Unfortunately, it's on rubber -- their bracelets are super-nice. But it does have the bezel many find more appealing than the 360 degree compass bezel. $699.99 - coupon code 'WINTER40' = $659.99. BeFrugal's big Watchery rebate takes it to $549.01. Not the best price we've ever seen on these, but a good price for a really solid watch.

Alpina AL-525LB4V6 Watches,Alpina Adventure Extreme Sailing Men's Black Dial Black Rubber, Casual Alpina Automatic Watches


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

A bit too dressy for my taste, but it's a gorgeous piece! On top of that, I'm fairly certain the entire case is solid 18K, not plated. Oh yeah, I'm also pretty sure that this has an in-house Eterna movement....all for under $2K....WHAT!!!??????



danktrees said:


> what do you guys think about the gemnation daily deal. is this good?
> 
> Eterna Vaughan Mens Watch Model: 7650.69.11.1185


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> A bit too dressy for my taste, but it's a gorgeous piece! On top of that, I'm fairly certain the entire case is solid 18K, not plated. Oh yeah, I'm also pretty sure that this has an in-house Eterna movement....all for under $2K....WHAT!!!??????


Too bad it's a 42mm dress watch.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

You can actually throw a pair of Kenneth Cole sunglasses into your cart for $7.00. This will get you over the $700 mark so you can now take advantage of the $75 "WINTER75" coupon code, instead of the $40 code! Plus, I've got a $100 credit at The Watchery that they gave me as a "goodwill adjustment" from my Kontiki purchase. Damn it, so tempting, but alas, I think I must refrain.



WorthTheWrist said:


> The Watchery has an Alpina Extreme Sailing automatic. Unfortunately, it's on rubber -- their bracelets are super-nice. But it does have the bezel many find more appealing than the 360 degree compass bezel. $699.99 - coupon code 'WINTER40' = $659.99. BeFrugal's big Watchery rebate takes it to $549.01. Not the best price we've ever seen on these, but a good price for a really solid watch.
> 
> Alpina AL-525LB4V6 Watches,Alpina Adventure Extreme Sailing Men's Black Dial Black Rubber, Casual Alpina Automatic Watches
> 
> View attachment 6412873


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

You can actually throw a pair of Kenneth Cole sunglasses into your cart for $7.00. This will get you over the $700 mark so you can now take advantage of the $75 "WINTER75" coupon code, instead of the $40 code! Plus, I've got a $100 credit at The Watchery that they gave me as a "goodwill adjustment" from my Kontiki purchase. Damn it, so tempting, but alas, I think I must refrain.



WorthTheWrist said:


> The Watchery has an Alpina Extreme Sailing automatic. Unfortunately, it's on rubber -- their bracelets are super-nice. But it does have the bezel many find more appealing than the 360 degree compass bezel. $699.99 - coupon code 'WINTER40' = $659.99. BeFrugal's big Watchery rebate takes it to $549.01. Not the best price we've ever seen on these, but a good price for a really solid watch.
> 
> Alpina AL-525LB4V6 Watches,Alpina Adventure Extreme Sailing Men's Black Dial Black Rubber, Casual Alpina Automatic Watches
> 
> View attachment 6412873


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


> Only 1 left. Must have fallen between the boxes on black ffriday.





dumberdrummer said:


> I'm guessin' it might be a return or canceled order. Regardless, she's a beaut and worth trying to grab at that price (I'm wearin' mine now)!


I returned a black/orange to them last week, 2 good dings in the case...


----------



## 2Channon (Nov 15, 2013)

Barry S said:


> Amazon.com: see all results
> 
> Here's the full list of brands in the men's watch category. But Amazon doesn't make it easy. This is the list of "Top Brands." To see all qualifying brands you must click on each letter of the alphabet above. I'm embarrassed by how long it took me to realize that!


I can't get Holidays25 to work on anything. Is it over?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I believe it is.



2Channon said:


> I can't get Holidays25 to work on anything. Is it over?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Double post


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> You can actually throw a pair of Kenneth Cole sunglasses into your cart for $7.00. This will get you over the $700 mark so you can now take advantage of the $75 "WINTER75" coupon code, instead of the $40 code! Plus, I've got a $100 credit at The Watchery that they gave me as a "goodwill adjustment" from my Kontiki purchase. Damn it, so tempting, but alas, I think I must refrain.


DO IT! =)


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

BDC said:


> I returned a black/orange to them last week, 2 good dings in the case...


Well, it's gone now, I guess the new ownermay report about those dings in this thread


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

2Channon said:


> I can't get Holidays25 to work on anything. Is it over?


It looks like it is *but*...

Choose the item you want (sold directly by Amazon), and add it to your cart. Then contact Customer Service and tell them you found the item through the 25% off promotion listing but the code won't apply. They will most likely tell you to place the order and they will deduct the 25%.

There should be a _contact us_ link at the bottom of the checkout page.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

thechin said:


> Well, it's gone now, I guess the new ownermay report about those dings in this thread


Yea, if they had more than 1 in stock, I'd have bought another.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

rkubosumi said:


> Saw the black kontiki w/ orange markers on world of watches for $599, $60 off with HOLIDAYS60:
> 
> Men's KonTiki Auto Black Genuine Leather and Dial | World of Watches
> 
> If anyone wants to chance it that is....


damn thats a nice looking watch


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241441 Maverick GS Dual Time Black Double Date Dial Watch for $155 Amazon lightning deal for the next 1 hour and 45 minutes. Got one of these from Gemnation for $170 last week. Great watch. 
Amazon.com: Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241441 Maverick GS Dual Time Black Double Date Dial Watch: Swiss Army: Watches


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> Sorry, I didn't elaborate...
> I was originally charmed by the Stop n' Go QUARTZ movement where the second hand stops for a second in the 60seconds mark.. However, that charm stopped in the last second. I also may have realized how generic Mondaine has become.
> If you want _my _opinion on the autos, I'd say they're too pricey for my liking. I'd rather spend my funds on something more 'original' if I dare say.


I've never been to Switzerland or seen the swiss train clocks, so the design is very unique and cool to me. I purchased the auto a month ago on an Amazon lightning deal for $375 that I thought was a bargain.. been watching this model for about a year, and never seen it drop below $375. I believe the automatic uses an ETA. I do know it's a high speed auto, and has the smoothest second hand of any watch I own. Highly recommended. I love it. Note that the "jumping" minute hand only applies to the quartz model.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

cyberpunks2000 said:


> I've never been to Switzerland or seen the swiss train clocks, so the design is very unique and cool to me. I purchased the auto a month ago on an Amazon lightning deal for $375 that I thought was a bargain.. been watching this model for about a year, and never seen it drop below $375. I believe the automatic uses an ETA. I do know it's a high speed auto, and has the smoothest second hand of any watch I own. Highly recommended. I love it. Note that the "jumping" minute hand only applies to the quartz model.


Mine has a Sellita movement inside, identical to the ETA (Sellita made ETAs under contract in the recent past)


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

rkubosumi said:


> Saw the black kontiki w/ orange markers on world of watches for $599, $60 off with HOLIDAYS60:
> 
> Men's KonTiki Auto Black Genuine Leather and Dial | World of Watches
> 
> If anyone wants to chance it that is....


While my wife has impeccable taste when it comes to clothes, dress and home decor, I honestly don't know whether to be glad or sad that she doesn't care to know much about watches, although I have dozens. Recently, I showed her a bunch of watches, told her as the few she has are a bit old, to choose which one she pleased and not even looking at prices, she picked a two tone, Momentum Stella Maris. Nice watch, but she easily could've gone Cartier.

But she sees me looking at watches here quite a bit and hears me mention companies like Zenith, Baume & Mercier, Eterna, etc. Lying side by side in bed, she over heard me saying "Boy, the guys here are going crazy, getting some real deals on Eterna KonTikis---Eterna makes some really good watches". Well, to my surprise, she asked to look and after casually glancing at the KonTikis, commented: "Hmmm, do they really like pizza?"

Guess it's a guy thing.....


----------



## Soxman5 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi folks. Wanted to write briefly about my experience with the Bertucci super sport deal that some of us got on Sierra trading post. Grabbed the silvertone and green version and really liked it...packaging wasn't ideal and oddly a bit dusty (sticker on crystal and caseback was filthy w some dust flakes but a good scrub cleaned it all easily). Watch is very cool and I was digging it. Well, I drank too much koolaid I guess....haha. The deal was really great ($35 or so) so I grabbed the aqua blue version too. Well, this one came with the same annoying dust problem but the titanium caseback was also stained after sticker removal (creating an off blue discoloration that is weird). And worst of all, the caseback was screwed in disproportionately, leaving a gap where the gasket had some exposure which scared me about the WR (case wasn't leveI). I feel like the QC ball may have been dropped by Sierra (or Bertucci even -- not sure ?) and I wanted sierra to do a little more w some discounts or offers to make it right after I sent pics, but I guess they just told me to send it back for a refund which is kind of blah for a response, but is somewhat standard. Was disappointed though. 

At least im loving the silvertone version and am really impressed by it. How have others' experience been if you acquired the super sport?


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

Couple of UK Watches, check price with Amazon.US before comitting..

Amazon UK has some (okay) watches in the sale, added Momentum M50 MkII this morning to this thread (£116.24), just looked at the rest -
Nice Festina Bike Watch, adequate Ingersoll, £345 Eterna Quartz, every flavour of DeTomaso (surely one of them is a good build), have a look.

Amazon.co.uk: Up to 60% Off Watches: Watches

Momentum Titan III (43mm Chrono) £118.70 
Momentum Titan III Men's Quartz Watch with White Dial Analogue Display and Brown Leather Strap 1M-SP32W2C: Amazon.co.uk: Watches
not best reviews, but personally I havent got a really bad Momentum even the cheapy with no date.. turns out seeing the date is an everyday occurance for me.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Momentum-Qu...1_830?s=watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1450916571&sr=1-830
Momentum Men's Quartz Analogueue Watches 1M-DV00W8B: Amazon.co.uk: Watches
Casio Ae-2000Wd-1AVEF Mens Combi Bracelet Watch: Amazon.co.uk: Watches
Casio Unisex Quartz Watch with Grey Dial Digital Display and Black Resin Strap CA-53W-1ER: Casio: Amazon.co.uk: Watches

TK Maxx UK have Mondaine's from £70 to £150
search - TK Maxx
"Mondaine" Black Thin Strap Sports Watch - TK Maxx
"Mondaine" Black Leather Chronograph Watch - TK Maxx
v.few details

Still think the Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS Dual Time imported from Amazon.US is best value for a UK buyer at the mo $155 with import taxes = £139.05
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004DPFBXO/?tag=viglink122305-20


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

OOasis said:


> Im just sharing my experience, take it how you want. But a company that's become as big (by most "boutique" standards) that doesnt have basic integration in their systems allowing their call centers to access order information is a pretty basic thing to fail at. Ive called them twice, and emailed them... If the watch is good, then its all good. Im just very surprised and disappointed right now.


Just an observation: online retailers compete primarily on price. For those that need service, enjoy the typical retail experience, want to see and handle products in person, have questions for a salesperson, etc. there is shopping in retail stores. I don't expect an online retailer to provide me any service, except in case of a problem (ie the item doesn't arrive after a few weeks of order, then they should track it down or issue me a refund). Beyond that, I don't expect or demand any service, and any that I get is simply a pleasant surprise.

If you order something mail order, and a couple of weeks hasn't elapsed, I don't see any need to be contacting the merchant--it's likely in dispatch and this is normal procedure for every order they make. When online retailers have to spend time hand holding customers, they have to increase their prices, which negates the reason I buy online.

Also, I fell way behind this thread the last couple of months because it's inundated with non-deal posts. So back on subject: The Nautica Tide and moonphase blue and white quartz 47mm mineral crystal with black silicon rubber strap is $100 shipped from jomashop. All time low price I've seen on it is $90, and it's about $160 on amazon.

Nautica Tide Blue Dial Black Silicone Rubber Men's Watch A32600G - Nautica - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Barry S said:


> It looks like it is *but*...
> 
> Choose the item you want (sold directly by Amazon), and add it to your cart. Then contact Customer Service and tell them you found the item through the 25% off promotion listing but the code won't apply. They will most likely tell you to place the order and they will deduct the 25%.
> 
> There should be a _contact us_ link at the bottom of the checkout page.


If this is the case, and they are really taking 25% off of _full price_ (not sale price), then you can get insane deals. For example, I'm looking at Seiko SKX173 that would come out to about $135 if it worked.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

cyberpunks2000 said:


> .
> 
> Also, I fell way behind this thread the last couple of months because it's inundated with non-deal posts. [/URL]


Just an observation: the last couple of months on this thread has had more honest to goodness deals than ive seen in years. The deals are so good that $50 Momentum dive watch deals have begun to seem so "been there done that". The deals have really been outstanding in the last couple of months! All different brands, auto, quartz, chrono, gmt, even digital.

Along with the deals will come some random discussion from (usually) regular contributors. The 45 seconds it takes for me skip through the new daily posts, i can handle a little side bar now and then. I only get annoyed when a noncontrubutor decides to get annoyed with the chitchat. Kind of like someone who doesn't vote not liking the current state of politics. But for the most part we are a friendly bunch here on the deals thread, i hope you will give us a chance.

Thank you for your contribution to the thread but if you have not visited this thread in a few months, you have truly missed out on some of the best deals of the year.

Merry Christmas!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## chompchomp (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks like those croc straps a few pages ago were mispriced, whoever updated the prices left off a 1. Ordered a 22mm model for $35, price changed to $135 a few minutes later.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

chompchomp said:


> Looks like those croc straps a few pages ago were mispriced, whoever updated the prices left off a 1. Ordered a 22mm model for $35, price changed to $135 a few minutes later.


i dont think that's the case. i ordered some too and my order has gone through, some have already shipped. i noticed that the price went back up the next day though once the stock at the lower price had sold out.

for example:

this is sold out and is now at 161 but i got it for 29.33 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001F0PSQ0?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s02.
however, https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001F0PSPQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s03?ie=UTF8&psc=1 is still available at the 29.44 price as there are 4 remaining.


----------



## Barfly (Sep 19, 2015)

Christopher Ward has 50% off many of their watches. I purchased a trident pro for 25% off a month ago. I may have to buy another.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Barfly said:


> Christopher Ward has 50% off many of their watches. I purchased a trident pro for 25% off a month ago. I may have to buy another.


Only saw the jumping hour 50% off.... is there more?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Inventory Adjusters has a Tag Heuer Aquaracer automatic chronograph, model CAP2112.BA0833 for $1617.

I don't see this for sale anywhere else for under $2195. And it doesn't appear to be a showroom model - they're usually good at pointing that out and pointing out every little flaw.

That's a lovely blue dial there.

Tag Heuer Aquaracer Mens Blue Swiss Automatic Chronograph Watch CAP2112.BA0833 - Inventory Adjusters


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

hanshananigan said:


> If this is the case, and they are really taking 25% off of _full price_ (not sale price), then you can get insane deals. For example, I'm looking at Seiko SKX173 that would come out to about $135 if it worked.


Those wild Orient deals mentioned earlier in the thread were the first I've heard of them doing that. I've purchased several items under such percent-off promotions and the discount was always based on the current selling price. I have had an instance when the code was not accepted for items that I believed qualified and Customer Service honored the price no questions asked.


----------



## Barfly (Sep 19, 2015)

crysman2000 said:


> Only saw the jumping hour 50% off.... is there more?


Yes, most of the line is 50% off. http://www.christopherward.com/watches/view-all-watches/trident-collection.html


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Barfly said:


> Christopher Ward has 50% off many of their watches. I purchased a trident pro for 25% off a month ago. I may have to buy another.


Wow! It looks like almost all the C60s are now half price. Ones enough for me....though the black PVD model is tempting...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## Barfly (Sep 19, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> Wow! It looks like almost all the C60s are now half price. Ones enough for me....though the black PVD model is tempting...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


That's the one I'm looking at as well.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Barfly said:


> That's the one I'm looking at as well.


I literally just had one delivered 3 days ago so I'm going to hold off. Great deals though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

There seems to be far more on sale on the .eu site. Holy crap, stop me from getting a vintage lume C60 42mm!!!!


crysman2000 said:


> Only saw the jumping hour 50% off.... is there more?


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> There seems to be far more on sale on the .eu site. Holy crap, stop me from getting a vintage lume C60 42mm!!!!


It's essentially all the C60s on the US site. If you see a particular color scheme/size and it doesn't show it as half price click on that model, when it takes you to the detail page it will show as half off. 
Seems nothing other than c60s. If the pilot watches or the world timer were half off they would probably have my money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Amazon is odd sometimes--so if you have the time, track what you like, checking at different times--their prices float--on a lot of thing they use algorithms, not humans, to set prices--and like with humans, things get screwy sometimes. I was looking for a watch for my wife from Momentum, a company I rather like overall. Looking for the two tone Stella Maris, I also saw the Momentum Mini 1, a nice dive watch with steel lightweight bracelet, screw down crown, etc. It's typically $185 USA price, but we also grabbed it for $65. Bingo. Next time we looked, it was (is) right back up at $185. It's become very hard in recent years to find nice dive watches around 30MM in case size--seem Seiko and Citizen dropped their fun, yet functional Pepsi bezel versions a while back and Momentum has a variety of 'styling' colors, filing a niche for girls and petite ladies nicely.

Besides being sporty and durable, a movable bezel dressy dive watch can help you time parking meters, meals being cooked, test taking--there's a lot of things we appreciate the feature for.

That in mind, we also have hipster son and black watches are on is style radar. While not for everyone, Momentum has the all black Deep 6 Vision with a movable bezel, screw down crown--a decent, durable watch at 80% off---now $39.00 a 'real' 80% off, (not an 80*0*% off like Invicta) http://www.amazon.com/Momentum-1M-D...=1450929261&sr=8-1&keywords=momentum+vision+6

But it's hard to begin to tell how incredible Amazon delivery and service AFTER the sale has been. A couple Christmases back, I got a high end small camera at a big $400 price. Christmas eve, with the zoom lens out, I dropped it onto a tile floor. Broken-instant toast. Ouch. Expecting the worst, I nonetheless called Amazon, told them the truth and before I hung up the phone, they'd refunded my money w/o asking me to even send the broken camera back!! We don't have a huge account or mega platinum credit cards. Set of four plates--the tea cup plate arrived broken? Amazon: "Sorry for the inconvenience, the mess, please keep the rest, we'll send out a set of four, ASAP." In neither case, did they even ask me to send a picture.

They're human and computerized and when they make mistakes, even sometimes when the price goes down after the purchase, they're likely to go to great lengths to keep a customer happy.


----------



## Barfly (Sep 19, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> It's essentially all the C60s on the US site. If you see a particular color scheme/size and it doesn't show it as half price click on that model, when it takes you to the detail page it will show as half off.
> Seems nothing other than c60s. If the pilot watches or the world timer were half off they would probably have my money.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


Many of the aviation watches are 50% off as well.

http://www.christopherward.com/watches/aviation.html


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> I literally just had one delivered 3 days ago so I'm going to hold off. Great deals though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


pvd one you're looking at with the 15% code applied is 476 including shipping. i feel like i have to buy this lol. this is in CAD btw which is like 343 USD.


----------



## Barfly (Sep 19, 2015)

For some reason it is not showing when I click on the link, but I'm on the page in my browser and they are 50% off.


----------



## bel (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow... im beating myself up for already spending so much since BF..

Any love for the C5 Malverns? Wondering which colour would be nice, I own a white and black dial dress and a blue and white diver already.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

crysman2000 said:


> Only saw the jumping hour 50% off.... is there more?


link? I don't see it on their site.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

also you guys should buy from the canadian version of the website. 476 CAD for the pvd trident is a great price - around 343 usd.


----------



## Barfly (Sep 19, 2015)

Maxy said:


> link? I don't see it on their site.


I think they are rolling the sale out as the site seems glitchy with pricing at the moment. I'm on the standard .com site. Search around, clicking on a few different watches and you should see the drop. I just purchased the PVD C60 Pro and 3 leather straps (with PVD buckle) for 50% off.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Barfly said:


> I think they are rolling the sale out as the site seems glitchy with pricing at the moment. I'm on the standard .com site. Search around, clicking on a few different watches and you should see the drop. I just purchased the PVD C60 Pro and 3 leather straps (with PVD buckle) for 50% off.


i hope you used the 15% discount code as well?

also, everyone use the canadian site, it's even cheaper cuz they haven't really updated their exchange rate. the pvd as i mentioned is roughly 343 usd.


----------



## Barfly (Sep 19, 2015)

Wow, so the xmas15 code works on top for 65% off?!


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

danktrees said:


> i hope you used the 15% discount code as well?
> 
> also, everyone use the canadian site, it's even cheaper cuz they haven't really updated their exchange rate. the pvd as i mentioned is roughly 343 usd.


What is the 15%of code and is that OFF the 50% already ??


----------



## Barfly (Sep 19, 2015)

thechin said:


> What is the 15%of code and is that OFF the 50% already ??


xmas15 is no longer valid, just tried to run it.


----------



## dglatt (Jul 5, 2015)

Bfcm15 still works. Guess I'm returning the one I just ordered a couple days agi


Sorry about the typo corrected now. 
Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Link to the canadian site ?I see the UK is better than the US, just wanted to see the canadian too


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

thechin said:


> Link to the canadian site ?I see the UK is better than the US, just wanted to see the canadian too


just click the flag at the top right corner and change to Canada. everything is cheaper after conversion.


----------



## Barfly (Sep 19, 2015)

dglatt said:


> Bfmc15 still works. Guess I'm returning the one I just ordered
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Didn't work for me, on a sale or regularly priced watch.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Barfly said:


> Didn't work for me, on a sale or regularly priced watch.


didn't work for me either and all on bracelet are out of stock on US and CAnadian sites


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Barfly said:


> Didn't work for me, on a sale or regularly priced watch.


it's bfcm15 not bfmc15. make sure you use the canadian site, just click the flag on top right corner. it'll be cheaper than usd when you do the conversion.


----------



## bel (Mar 1, 2010)

Barfly said:


> Didn't work for me, on a sale or regularly priced watch.


Bummer! didnt work for me either.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

bel said:


> Bummer! didnt work for me either.


you guys are using the wrong code


----------



## bel (Mar 1, 2010)

danktrees said:


> it's bfcm15 not bfmc15. make sure you use the canadian site, just click the flag on top right corner. it'll be cheaper than usd when you do the conversion.


thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Barfly said:


> Christopher Ward has 50% off many of their watches. I purchased a trident pro for 25% off a month ago. I may have to buy another.


Thanks for the heads up! Just ordered one.


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

danktrees said:


> it's bfcm15 not bfmc15. make sure you use the canadian site, just click the flag on top right corner. it'll be cheaper than usd when you do the conversion.
> 
> =


wow you guys are fast, was typing a response about the code being wrong. then a bunch of posts already stating that, Thanks for the heads up guys, just picked up a C7 Rapide


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Robangel said:


> While my wife has impeccable taste when it comes to clothes, dress and home decor, I honestly don't know whether to be glad or sad that she doesn't care to know much about watches, although I have dozens. Recently, I showed her a bunch of watches, told her as the few she has are a bit old, to choose which one she pleased and not even looking at prices, she picked a two tone, Momentum Stella Maris. Nice watch, but she easily could've gone Cartier.
> 
> But she sees me looking at watches here quite a bit and hears me mention companies like Zenith, Baume & Mercier, Eterna, etc. Lying side by side in bed, she over heard me saying "Boy, the guys here are going crazy, getting some real deals on Eterna KonTikis---Eterna makes some really good watches". Well, to my surprise, she asked to look and after casually glancing at the KonTikis, commented: "Hmmm, do they really like pizza?"
> 
> Guess it's a guy thing.....


Good God man! Your woman ruined it for me.. Now I'll remember this everytime I see a Konitiki.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Soxman5 said:


> Hi folks. Wanted to write briefly about my experience with the Bertucci super sport deal that some of us got on Sierra trading post. Grabbed the silvertone and green version and really liked it...packaging wasn't ideal and oddly a bit dusty (sticker on crystal and caseback was filthy w some dust flakes but a good scrub cleaned it all easily). Watch is very cool and I was digging it. Well, I drank too much koolaid I guess....haha. The deal was really great ($35 or so) so I grabbed the aqua blue version too. Well, this one came with the same annoying dust problem but the titanium caseback was also stained after sticker removal (creating an off blue discoloration that is weird). And worst of all, the caseback was screwed in disproportionately, leaving a gap where the gasket had some exposure which scared me about the WR (case wasn't leveI). I feel like the QC ball may have been dropped by Sierra (or Bertucci even -- not sure ?) and I wanted sierra to do a little more w some discounts or offers to make it right after I sent pics, but I guess they just told me to send it back for a refund which is kind of blah for a response, but is somewhat standard. Was disappointed though.
> 
> At least im loving the silvertone version and am really impressed by it. How have others' experience been if you acquired the super sport?


I have the blue on the way, almost same story. I'll let you know Sundayish.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

i just went through all the different currencies they have. the CAD option is definitely the cheapest by far.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

wow. so I wasn't planning on THAT happening...

the following are inbound-

C5 MALVERN AUTOMATIC MK II - LIMITED EDITION
c5sps-mk2_1_nf_3.jpg








and

C5 MALVERN SLIMLINE - LIMITED EDITION
c5-slm-svs_1_nf.jpg








using the Canadian currency, the grand total was $695 CAD

I can't seem to login to my (American) bank right now, but google says this should be about $501.

I kind of feel like I just robbed them.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Been scratching my head like a nimbus, reading the deal posts about Christopher Ward watches, yet the links not really leading me to 'paydirt' On the off chance there's some folks as on-line inept as I--if interested, click here: Watches, Swiss Made Watches - Christopher Ward

Then (or you can just cut to the chase) I clicked on view all watches: Watches - View All Christopher Ward Watches

And heavens to murgatroyd, I was in candy land!--Fancying their most popular Trident line up:

Trident Watch Collection - Christopher Ward

I saw (USA linked site, I imagine) such niceties as this 42mm beauty up for pre order for $247.50:

C60 Trident 300, 43mm, Black & Green on Steel Bracelet - Chr. Ward

Yea--it's quartz--but hey--C.W. for $247.50?--and yes there are still some autos which we by and large prefer still left, mostly in 38mm, but there are still some deals all over the site for 50% off on diff. sizes, styles--this one (of again, a nice number) is a looker--42mm Trident Pro 600, 42mm Swiss auto, pre order at $457.50 = 50% off:

C60 Trident Pro 600, 43mm, Black & Green on Steel Bracelet - Chr. Ward

The dollar to most other nation's exchange rate's so good now--besides Europe, I've picked up some Japanese market only watches for great prices--the dollar to yen rate is at a 5 year best for USA buyers.

I'm going broke saving money!


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

ebtromba said:


> wow. so I wasn't planning on THAT happening...
> 
> the following are inbound-
> 
> ...


yea i just got the pvd and the gmt with white dial for 1093 which is like 800 usd. the gmt i have to wait until january but whatever, as long as the order is in haha. also you should have used the code to save another 100 dollars/15%.


----------



## blue2fire (Dec 22, 2012)

Couldn't make up my mind between the trident and the flyer auto aviation thing. The code made me get both. Thanks peeps.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Been scratching my head like a nimbus, reading the deal posts about Christopher Ward watches, yet the links not really leading me to 'paydirt' On the off chance there's some folks as on-line inept as I--if interested, click here:

Watches, Swiss Made Watches - Christopher Ward

Then (or you can just cut to the chase) I clicked on view all watches: Watches - View All Christopher Ward Watches

And heavens to murgatroyd, I was in candy land!--Fancying their most popular Trident line up:

Trident Watch Collection - Christopher Ward

I saw (USA linked site, I imagine) such niceties as this 42mm beauty up for pre order for $247.50:

C60 Trident 300, 43mm, Black & Green on Steel Bracelet - Chr. Ward

Yea--it's quartz--but hey--C.W. for $247.50?--and yes there are still some autos which we by and large prefer still left, mostly in 38mm, but there are still some deals all over the site for 50% off on diff. sizes, styles--this one (of again, a nice number) is a looker--42mm Trident Pro 600, 42mm Swiss auto, pre order at $457.50 = 50% off:

C60 Trident Pro 600, 43mm, Black & Green on Steel Bracelet - Chr. Ward

The dollar to most other nation's exchange rate's so good now--besides Europe, I've picked up some Japanese market only watches for great prices--the dollar to yen rate is at a 5 year best for USA buyers.

I'm going broke saving money!


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

danktrees said:


> it's bfcm15 not bfmc15. make sure you use the canadian site, just click the flag on top right corner. it'll be cheaper than usd when you do the conversion.
> 
> View attachment 6416297


Thank you Sir, you saved me some cheddar |>, the 42mm Trident on leather AUTO for 280 USD, really ?? :-d:-!


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

thechin said:


> Thank you Sir, you saved me some cheddar |>, the 42mm Trident on leather AUTO for 280 USD, really ?? :-d:-!


yea they need to update the canadian site. i've noticed it for over a month now, the canadian prices are out of whack but no one has brought it up. even at regular price, if you bought from the canadian site instead of the us site, you were saving like 20-30% without adding any promo codes.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

OK, I've finally been broken. I just ordered a trident classic from the Canadian site. Should be about $240 USD.


----------



## Tousie (Dec 3, 2015)

Yeah, this is too good to pass up on the Trident I have been after for the last several months. One I haven't seen mentioned yet is the C9 Moonphase. Not really my style but really cool movement. For around $600 USD it's a steal!


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

..


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Damn it, I caved. Ordered (or should I say, Pre-ordered) another Trident; C60 vintage lume on bracelet. Came to $321.39 via the .ca site after all discounts (50% + 15% code) and free shipping.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Picked up a 42mm Quartz Trident on rubber for $145. In stock too! I'm in a sell off, but this deal got me...


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Undecided between the 38mm and the 42mm c60... My wrist is on the smaller side (6.75 inches), but I'm kind of concerned that 38mm is going to be too small


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

Went for the blue Malvern Slimline. 

Also, my wife is going to strangle me. 4 preorders arrived this week, plus another impulse buy that you animals turned me on to (grey Orient Conductor for $135).


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

danktrees said:


> yea they need to update the canadian site. i've noticed it for over a month now, the canadian prices are out of whack but no one has brought it up. even at regular price, if you bought from the canadian site instead of the us site, you were saving like 20-30% without adding any promo codes.


Is this for real? A C60 Trident Pro 42 MM that just 1 week ago was $995 and had a 15% coupon for a total of $850 is now 50% off and i can still apply the 15% coupon and take advantage of US to CAD currency exchanges and get the watch for $343!!!!!!!

A Swiss made, 600M Water resist diver, with ceramic bezel, old radium lume, PVD finish, nice bracelet, and 5 year warranty for $343????

This is on a brand that normally doesn't discount their watches that often and the 50% off sales are usually the Nearly new items and not Brand new.

I wasn't planning to buy a watch but.........


----------



## iron_mx (Dec 24, 2015)

This is truly sickening what you guys are doing to me... How can I resist this? Must walk away


----------



## bel (Mar 1, 2010)

MP83 said:


> Undecided between the 38mm and the 42mm c60... My wrist is on the smaller side (6.75 inches), but I'm kind of concerned that 38mm is going to be too small


go for the 42mm, i dont have a large wrist at 7" but anything under 39 feels weird to me..


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

BDC said:


> Picked up a 42mm Quartz Trident on rubber for $145. In stock too! I'm in a sell off, but this deal got me...


Indeed, I almost ordered one for myself after ordering the trident auto, 145 bucks only, even Deep Blue quartz go for more than that


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

You guys suck! I was content to not buy anything from Chris Ward, but now I've ordered a C5 Slimline in blue. 

Seriously though, thanks to everyone who posted/corrected/advised on the details on how to get the best deal. Went through the Canadian site and used the 15% off code. With free shipping, my credit card company is showing an authorization for $187.33 - this watch goes for $550 normally!

Cheers, and Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

That also makes the sweet Trident GMT roughly $406 (this price on bracelet)









and the C65 Classic is only$260










These are ridiculously good prices for these watches


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Malvern Slimline is mine for $219! Thanks guys!


----------



## Lambro2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Purchased two watches myself. I've been sitting on some PayPal for 9 months and this finally made me pull the trigger. Can't wait to give them a go.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

You guys are evil bastards!!! Caved in, the new moonphase is preordered. Read about the movement, couldn't resist...

Thanks for the heads up and the code, much appreciated!


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

I thought the Bulova was going to be my final purchase of the year, but I just had to pick up a C60 Trident Pro 600 42mm.


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Man...I am really wavering with this Christopher Ward deal! Trying to decide between the vintage lume 42mm (probably on bracelet, and add strap) or the white face/black bezel GMT...don't think I can hold off completely, given the pricing...

Anyone have any input/experiences on the vintage lume or GMT models???

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

It came down to ~$300 for the C60 Trident Pro 600 w/ bracelet [38mm version] [canadian website plus the %15 off code]
I checked my debit card and was going to pull the trigger, but I realized it has no place in my collection.
To be honest, I think I would've picked it if it had C3 superluminova instead of C1. I also would've picked it if it had a non-person's name as brand name [very personal opinion].


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Wera has stated on the CW forum that the pricing on the CA website is due to a website glitch. Orders will be canceled, no early Christmas and 65% discount here..
^Superluminova is C3


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Wera has stated on the CW forum that the pricing on the CA website is due to a website glitch. Orders will be canceled, no early Christmas and 65% discount here..
> ^Superluminova is C3


Website glitch? Usually if you have a glitch that bad, you take it off line. Still selling if you don't intend to fill the orders is not cool.

In for a C60 Trident 300 red bezel. I guess I'll see if they honor the price.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Wera has stated on the CW forum that the pricing on the CA website is due to a website glitch. Orders will be canceled, no early Christmas and 65% discount here..
> ^Superluminova is C3




Just the CA website i.e. the exchange conversion, or the fact that we're getting 65% off?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Message from Wera:
"Apologies everyone.
this is a website error, something went wrong, with a corrupt file, and is being untangled now. the orders will not be processed, and individuals will be contacted by myself in the course of the next few hours.
sorry! Christmas did not come early!"


----------



## m0xty (May 21, 2013)

Damn...you're lucky bastard living in North America ... those Ch. Ward have very good price discounted...

Edit: wrong price heee...

Sent from my ASUS_T00G using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> Message from Wera:
> "Apologies everyone.
> this is a website error, something went wrong, with a corrupt file, and is being untangled now. the orders will not be processed, and individuals will be contacted by myself in the course of the next few hours.
> sorry! Christmas did not come early!"


Ak. I just finished my order for a C9 moonphase. I guess if it looks too good to be true, it probably is.



Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

No idea what's going on here. Just went ahead and ordered a C60 600m and a C65 classic for a grand total of $600 USD...guess it looks like that's not actually gonna happen, eh?


----------



## blue2fire (Dec 22, 2012)

Sounds like the whole sale, just not the Canadian side.

Meh. If it's a glitch, I'm okay with them cancelling my order. They seem to be a decent company full of good ideas.



> Apologies everyone.
> this is a website error, something went wrong, with a corrupt file, and is being untangled now. the orders will not be processed, and individuals will be contacted by myself in the course of the next few hours.
> sorry! Christmas did not come early!


----------



## Lneepoch (Dec 6, 2015)

Yep looks like the price of all watches went back to their full price. Just as I'd finished and went to my basket  sigh looks like won't be a CW owner after all.


----------



## bel (Mar 1, 2010)

probably the 50% off shouldnt have worked with the 15% off?


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Wera has stated on the CW forum that the pricing on the CA website is due to a website glitch. Orders will be canceled, no early Christmas and 65% discount here..
> ^Superluminova is C3


Thanks for the clarification on the C3.
As for the sales statement, it makes sense. I'd feel awful as a c.ward customer if I got a watch for $800 and four months later the price came down to $300. Any brand should have at least some consistency in prices.


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm still seeing half price on EU and US sites...?


----------



## Lneepoch (Dec 6, 2015)

phuchmileif said:


> I'm still seeing half price on EU and US sites...?


It shows until you go to your basket and the price is full. Website is a shambles!


----------



## GtrainG (Jun 8, 2015)

phuchmileif said:


> I'm still seeing half price on EU and US sites...?


When you add to cart it is regular price


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

Ah. Well then this was definitely not a surprise sale; just a glitchy mess...two more watches at half price would be great, but I'm not gonna rake them over the coals for [assumably] cancelling my order.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> Message from Wera:
> "Apologies everyone.
> this is a website error, something went wrong, with a corrupt file, and is being untangled now. the orders will not be processed, and individuals will be contacted by myself in the course of the next few hours.
> sorry! Christmas did not come early!"


Pathetic.. If they can't maintain the sites properly, why do they bother with the sales? There is no glitch, basically they forgot the dis-activate the other 15% codes - just deactivated XMAS15 and started this sale. Like easy reason to throw out is website glitch and cancel orders.

Ok wait, i thought coupon code along with 65% is the glitch they are referring but if they talking about the complete sale, then its more ridiculous to say the least! Lol.


----------



## bel (Mar 1, 2010)

Maxy said:


> Pathetic.. If they can't maintain the sites properly, why do they bother with the sales? There is no glitch, basically they forgot the dis-activate the other 15% codes - just deactivated XMAS15 and started this sale. Like easy reason to throw out is website glitch and cancel orders.
> 
> Ok wait, i thought coupon code along with 65% is the glitch they are referring but if they talking about the complete sale, then its more ridiculous to say the least! Lol.


Well i thought the same too, the 50% off was targeted at certain models and was implemented today doesnt seem like a 'glitch'. 
then again what do i know about coding.


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

Trident 600 Gmt is still coming out to 383 euros...
Should I order? Or are they definitely going to cancel them later?
Edit: never mind.


----------



## fly_us (Dec 4, 2015)

So it means we can stop looking at the Canadian site of CW anymore for the discount, right?

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chales132 (Jul 31, 2013)

Just ordered the regulator at 50% plus the 15% discount from the EU site - it took the order including paypal payment - looks good so far . fingers crossed!


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

I would definitely have bought a c60 with the 50% off.. Shame it was a dud 

-whoa-


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

I guess I missed the party. I'm not a huge CW fan, but I was going to jump on a jumping hour for half price. I don't see anything half off right now though. 

Edit: Now it all makes sense. 

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh well it was too good to be true, the C60 will have to wait

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

You guys actually thought the Christopher Ward sale was real?! Who on earth would sell their whole collection at those prices? The butthurt here is strong. :-d



phuchmileif said:


> No idea what's going on here. Just went ahead and ordered a C60 600m and a C65 classic for a grand total of $600 USD...guess it looks like that's not actually gonna happen, eh?


Not at those prices, that would be insane! :think:


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Devarika Woulf said:


> You guys actually thought the Christopher Ward sale was real?! Who on earth would sell their whole collection at those prices? The butthurt here is strong. :-d
> 
> Not at those prices, that would be insane! :think:


Well if we haven't got hope, especially in this time if the year, what's left then? ;-) haha

-whoa-


----------



## zacii (Dec 5, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> It's essentially all the C60s on the US site. If you see a particular color scheme/size and it doesn't show it as half price click on that model, when it takes you to the detail page it will show as half off.
> Seems nothing other than c60s. If the pilot watches or the world timer were half off they would probably have my money.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


Forgive me for asking, but is $900 half price? Because that's all that I can see.

Sent from the edge of my galaxy


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

damn...thats what I get for sleeping....I missed incredible deal


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Guys it was a error! Don't think anyone will get their watches 

-whoa-


----------



## bel (Mar 1, 2010)

somewhat disappointed that you guys didn't get to get your watches yet relieved that i dont have to explain when the watches show up.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Barfly said:


> Many of the aviation watches are 50% off as well.
> 
> http://www.christopherward.com/watches/aviation.html


None of the aviation models are showing up for half price for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## Barfly (Sep 19, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> None of the aviation models are showing up for half price for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


See above. Website glitch. No sale.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Barfly said:


> See above. Website glitch. No sale.


I'm not to upset. I still got mine last week for half price from the US showroom. I would have chosen a different color scheme if they had all been half price, but for $415 I'm loving this guy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

whoa said:


> Guys it was a error! Don't think anyone will get their watches
> 
> -whoa-


Just got my cancellation notice. I ain't mad at them, it was an error.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

My God, was that an April fool's joke or what, too good to be true in the end, eh ? My orders were cancelled too....


----------



## zacii (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm actually glad it was a mistake. The temptation to buy on credit was incredible. 

Sent from the edge of my galaxy


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Yes. I got the cancellation notice, too. It was a bit lame. It said, 

"Due to a system error and a corrupt file, all products were displayed across all websites at 50% off, and also allowing you to check out using the 15% off. Essentially giving a 65% discount. Whilst I agree this is a fantastic saving, I am sure you will understand that on this occasion we will not be able to fulfil these orders. Sorry, but Christmas did NOT come early this year."

Well, we all know about the markup in the watch industry. How many of you have bought watches that are 65 to 70% off (or more)? They could have chosen to fulfill those orders and taken the PR/marketing benefit from doing so, even if they were taking a bit of a hit on the sales of some of the models, but they chose not to. And the "Christmas did NOT come early" line? The orders were placed on Christmas Eve. Christmas is essentially here. LOL

Just should have left it at the it was an accident thing and we won't be fulfilling the orders. The rest of the argument is not very customer centered thinking, but rather reveals that he thinks that customers are idiots for expecting his company to honor those prices.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

The whole CW thing was fun reading this morning. Kind of reminds me of the issues some had with retailers after BF/CM deals were canceled (me included). Odd how the masses are not flaming CW but crucified the retailers that canceled orders. I'm in favor of the "nice" approach for most things. I hope CW sends a nice apology to everyone that ordered. 

After the first few posts, I was on my way to the CW site to stake my claim. I was planning on telling my wife the deal was "too good to be true and I have to jump on it". I guess I was right.


----------



## northraleigh24 (Jan 5, 2015)

OK, you guys finally had me on the CW 65% off sale. I've tried to be strong but this was a deal I couldn't resist. To bad it wasn't real. I guess there is no Santa Claus.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

I honestly laughed when I first saw my cancellation email, I immediately thought of all those people with cancelled orders from Watchery and the rest and said to myself "well, obviously it doesn't happen to 'other' people only " , not to mention they already cancelled another order I had couple of weeks ago for being out of stock...

But this is still a great FAUX PAS for ChWard , I understand the additional 15% off coupon may have been a glitch but they're most likely going to do another 50% off sale soon anyway, will they expect people to think that one is for real and start placing orders again ?


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Message from Wera:
> "Apologies everyone.
> this is a website error, something went wrong, with a corrupt file, and is being untangled now. the orders will not be processed, and individuals will be contacted by myself in the course of the next few hours.
> sorry! Christmas did not come early!"


 I felt a great disturbance in the Force, as if millions of voices suddenly cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced. I fear something terrible has happened.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

mannal said:


> The whole CW thing was fun reading this morning. Kind of reminds me of the issues some had with retailers after BF/CM deals were canceled (me included). *Odd how the masses are not flaming CW but crucified the retailers that canceled orders.* I'm in favor of the "nice" approach for most things. I hope CW sends a nice apology to everyone that ordered.


Not odd at all. It's the magic of brand loyalty marketing in a consumer culture. Retailers are essentially reseller middlemen who don't benefit from that kind of loyalty and forgiveness.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Yeah, not much of an apology, and in fact kind of patronizing as if to say "you silly people really believed that we would sell at 50-65% off"? Never mind that the US showroom was selling some watches at 50% off recently.

I understand the glitch and CW not fulfilling the orders, and have no issue with that......a real "sorry, we can't fill these orders" would have been nice though, and just shows how far their attitude has fallen ever since they hiked their prices and came out with their in-house movement.



cel4145 said:


> Yes. I got the cancellation notice, too. It was a bit lame. It said,
> 
> "Due to a system error and a corrupt file, all products were displayed across all websites at 50% off, and also allowing you to check out using the 15% off. Essentially giving a 65% discount. Whilst I agree this is a fantastic saving, I am sure you will understand that on this occasion we will not be able to fulfil these orders. Sorry, but Christmas did NOT come early this year."
> 
> ...


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

If a file was corrupt it wouldn't compile or run. Just call it what it is, "we messed up we are sorry." Don't blame a PC. A PC does what the software developer tells it to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

thechin said:


> I honestly laughed when I first saw my cancellation email, I immediately thought of all those people with cancelled orders from Watchery and the rest and said to myself "well, obviously it doesn't happen to 'other' people only " , not to mention they already cancelled another order I had couple of weeks ago for being out of stock...
> 
> But this is still a great FAUX PAS for ChWard , I understand the additional 15% off coupon may have been a glitch but they're most likely going to do another 50% off sale soon anyway, will they expect people to think that one is for real and start placing orders again ?


Yeah, it seems like they had to be messing around somehow with the pricing files. Maybe they were intending to only discount a small selection. Oh well, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

"Sorry, but Christmas did NOT come early this year."

Is this an example of what the Brits call cheeky?


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Gazza74 said:


> Yeah, not much of an apology, and in fact kind of patronizing as if to say "you silly people really believed that we would sell at 50-65% off"? Never mind that the US showroom was selling some watches at 50% off recently.
> 
> I understand the glitch and CW not fulfilling the orders, and have no issue with that......a real "sorry, we can't fill these orders" would have been nice though, and just shows how far their attitude has fallen ever since they hiked their prices and came out with their in-house movement.


Exactly. Now we know what he thinks of everyone who ordered. Don't you love how he capitalized "NOT" in reference to Christmas? Feel like I'm being reprimanded by my father for thinking that they might honor the sale price. LOL

Also, they should have taken their website offline as soon as they knew there was a problem. They were still taking orders for a bit AFTER Wera posted to the Christopher Ward forum about it.

Then, they could have done something to make up for it a bit, like put a few models on 50% off for the next 24 hours as a private sale option for those who had ordered. There are SO many ways to have handled this better. Seems to me there is definitely a bit of "attitude," as you say, in all of this.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, got the cancellation emails from Chris Ward.



> Message from *Wera Mettes*:
> "Apologies everyone. Christmas did NOT come early!"


I hate this..........Wera Mettes = BAD SANTA


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

I go back to the Surefire Black Friday error I mentioned weeks ago. I understand they are a huge company with lots of .gov contracts to live on but they did almost this exact same thing. A sale page 50 off discount got applied to the whole site. They no doubt sold thousands of lights at crazy prices. Honored every single one of them. I'm sure that the margin was there for CW to not go down in flames over this. They'd end up with a ton of new watches out in the wild and lots of new customers. Instead I agree that the tone of their apology is lame and condescending. And no, I'm not personally butt hurt cause I didn't order one to begin with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

caktaylor said:


> "Sorry, but Christmas did NOT come early this year."
> 
> Is this an example of what the Brits call cheeky?


Well I am a "Brit" and that comment from CW is a bit poor, irrespective of where you are from. It isn't the sort of thing they should be saying to customers.


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi, Seiko Prospex Kinetic GMT Watch on sale at Massdrop, potential price $194.99 + $7.50 shipping, Shipping date: Jan 19, limited to 58 units 
Seiko
Models: SUN045, SUN047, SUN049, SUN051
Movement: 5M85 Kinetic movement
GMT indicator
Power reserve indicator controlled by the button at 2 o’clock
6-month power reserve
LumiBrite hands and markers
SUN045: 120-click unidirectional rotating bezel
SUN047/049/041: Slide-rule compass bezel
Sapphire crystal with anti-reflective coating
Screw-down crown
Case width: 46 mm
Case thickness: 14.75 mm
Lug width: 24 mm
Lug-to-lug width: 50.25 mm
Water resistance: 200 m


----------



## bel (Mar 1, 2010)

Cant seem to find the regular prices of these Seiko Prospex Kinetic GMT Watch but they look real great.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

I admit the email is a bit a slap on the face like "You silly rabbit" but I think they didn't want to risk destroying their pricing long term, who would pay $900 for a watch that some lucky basta*** got on sale for $300 ?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh, hey, look....somebody posted a deal!!!!



The Amateur said:


> Hi, Seiko Prospex Kinetic GMT Watch on sale at Massdrop, potential price $194.99 + $7.50 shipping, Shipping date: Jan 19, limited to 58 units
> Seiko
> Models: SUN045, SUN047, SUN049, SUN051
> Movement: 5M85 Kinetic movement
> ...


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Can anyone who received a watch from the Watchery tell me how long their Standard (Free) Delivery takes, and if the shipment comes with tracking? I'm considering a purchase from them.

Cheers!


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Double post


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

mannal said:


> The whole CW thing was fun reading this morning. Kind of reminds me of the issues some had with retailers after BF/CM deals were canceled (me included). Odd how the masses are not flaming CW but crucified the retailers that canceled orders. I'm in favor of the "nice" approach for most things. I hope CW sends a nice apology to everyone that ordered.
> 
> After the first few posts, I was on my way to the CW site to stake my claim. I was planning on telling my wife the deal was "too good to be true and I have to jump on it". I guess I was right.


I think there's a little bit of difference from a whole website glitch and actual deals that the retailer just didn't take the time to inventory properly.

Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I ordered my Kontiki from The Watchery on Thanksgiving Day and I'm pretty sure it arrived the following Friday (12/3)...and I'm on the West Coast.



Gazza74 said:


> Can anyone who received a watch from the Watchery tell me how long their Standard (Free) Delivery takes, and if the shipment comes with tracking? I'm considering a purchase from them.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

cel4145 said:


> Exactly. Now we know what he thinks of everyone who ordered. Don't you love how he capitalized "NOT" in reference to Christmas? Feel like I'm being reprimanded by my father for thinking that they might honor the sale price. LOL
> 
> Also, they should have taken their website offline as soon as they knew there was a problem. They were still taking orders for a bit AFTER Wera posted to the Christopher Ward forum about it.
> 
> Then, they could have done something to make up for it a bit, like put a few models on 50% off for the next 24 hours as a private sale option for those who had ordered. There are SO many ways to have handled this better. Seems to me there is definitely a bit of "attitude," as you say, in all of this.


I agree with this. I was hoping for a little "sorry" plus maybe some store credit. But I'm not really that surprised that I'm not getting the C9 moon phase for $650 US shipped.

Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Oh, hey, look....somebody posted a deal!!!!


Well, yeah, but it was posted by an amateur.

In other deal-related news, The Watchery still has the Alpina Extreme Sailing automatic for a very good price...

Sale price $699.99
AND
Coupon code: WINTER40 for $40 off a $375 order
OR
Coupon code: WINTER75 for $75 off a $700 order if you can find something else you like to pad your purchase by a penny.*
PLUS
15.3 percent cash back via be frugal.com

That brings the net price to $559.01 using WINTER40 or $529.38 using WINTER75 (assuming a $700 sale).

Alpina AL-525LB4V6 Watches,Alpina Adventure Extreme Sailing Men's Black Dial Black Rubber, Casual Alpina Automatic Watches









*Men's watches start at $17.99 and men's sunglasses start at $9.99.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Massdrop has a set of Seiko Kinetic GMT watches at $194.99 + $7.50 for shipping (assuming the lowest-priced drop hits). The models included are

Here are the specifics from Massdrop.



Seiko
Models: SUN045, SUN047, SUN049, SUN051
Movement: 5M85 Kinetic movement
GMT indicator
Power reserve indicator controlled by the button at 2 o'clock
6-month power reserve
LumiBrite hands and markers
SUN045: 120-click unidirectional rotating bezel
SUN047/049/041: Slide-rule compass bezel
Sapphire crystal with anti-reflective coating
Screw-down crown
Case width: 46 mm
Case thickness: 14.75 mm
Lug width: 24 mm
Lug-to-lug width: 50.25 mm
Water resistance: 200 m

The SUN051 looks pretty...


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> I ordered my Kontiki from The Watchery on Thanksgiving Day and I'm pretty sure it arrived the following Friday (12/3)...and I'm on the West Coast.


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tried ordering the CW C60 Vintage at 50% off several times last night, and for whatever reason payment would not go through. Decided to sleep on it and try again this morning. Reading the posts now I see why it didn't. Computer glitch huh. Makes me glad I didn't put my CC info into their site now.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> I got the black one. The lugs don't bother me. I just set it to check the accuracy.
> 
> The strap is Italian made alligator, so the strap and movement are worth more than the watch cost.


Mine is keeping time normally.

Also, I finally got the huge payment from BeFrugal right on schedule.


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh man. And I had couple of guys here jump down my throat about thinking that chr ward should be able to provide me with a proper tracking number for my order, over the phone. Or even replying to my emails. 

And when the watch did show up, the box and papers we dirty and for the wrong watch. But it is a very good looking watch. 


Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

The DELTAt SORA series at ToM seem like a heck of a lot o' watch (and straps and packaging, LOL) for $299!


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

I've been mulling over this deal for a week now and curious if it invokes others' interest. I've been searching for the newer Certina DS 1s such as the Day-Date or Powermatic 80s. The more common DS 1 found on Jomashop has the 4 o clock date placement and don't have the day complication at 12 o clock nor is it with the Powermatic 80 hr power reserve. So to me, the newer DS 1s are a little more desirable if at a reasonable price.

What I love about all DS 1s is the 39mm case size and the beautiful symmetry made by the cross hairs on the dial.

Because I've yet to find the newer DS 1s in the U.S., I've taken my search overseas and in to unfamiliar markets and retailers.....a daftly game we play.
Certina Ds 1 Day Date Mens Watch - $556.93
-That is 30% Off it's MSRP of $795









http://www.thewatchhut.co.uk/Certina-Gents-Ds-1-Day-Date-Watch-C0064301103100.html

Retailer is The Watch Hut which is based in the UK. I'm curious if anyone has any negative or positive feedback on them. Shipping appears free to the U.S. and they ship DHL, which I've never gotten customs charges. So $556.93 appears to be the net price.

--------------------------------------------------

To comment on the C.Ward hubbub, I'm disappointed at their response. I would expect them to give everyone who placed an order some kind of voucher to redeem on a future purchase. But being a Trident owner from a 30% off Nearly New sale, I would have been even more turned off by the company if this 65% sale was real. I agree with everyone's comment that this would alienate all their prior customers, especially those that dared to pay close to full price.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rado D-Star 200 chronograph for $1088 with code DMDSTAR1088. With cashback, it would be right at $1000.

Rado D-Star 200 R15966203 Men's Watch


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Tried ordering the CW C60 Vintage at 50% off several times last night, and for whatever reason payment would not go through. Decided to sleep on it and try again this morning. Reading the posts now I see why it didn't. Computer glitch huh. Makes me glad I didn't put my CC info into their site now.


I also tried to order one and am a bit disappointed they did not honor the glitch.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

I got an automated email from c ward saying they saved a couple pieces from my shopping cart at the 50% price. Asking if they can help me with the order...lol


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Rado D-Star 200 chronograph for $1088 with code DMDSTAR1088. With cashback, it would be right at $1000.
> 
> Rado D-Star 200 R15966203 Men's Watch


I've sworn off ashford for the time being. They authorized my latest order to be left outside by UPS and it's gone missing. Ashford CS is no help apparently after the sale has been made.


----------



## risensports (Jul 2, 2014)

Lol got the same email. I managed to get two orders through last night but woke up to a cancellation email this morning.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

taike said:


> I've sworn off ashford for the time being. They authorized my latest order to be left outside by UPS and it's gone missing. Ashford CS is no help apparently after the sale has been made.


That would happen with any shipment from any vendor if you ship to a house and you're not there, unless you make sure they ship with signature required. Every Ashford shipment that I've received said on the UPS page that signature is required. I'd check that. If it was required and UPs didn't get it, that's not your problem.

Can you ship to work, or somewhere other than a porch with nobody there?


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Deep Blue is having a great sale on the 42mm Sea Quest Diver. $99 with code WUSF74.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

jmarkpatton said:


> Deep Blue is having a great sale on the 42mm Sea Quest Diver. $99 with code WUSF74.


Dammit. The red continues to evade me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

jmarkpatton said:


> Deep Blue is having a great sale on the 42mm Sea Quest Diver. $99 with code WUSF74.


Holy crap. I'm not in the market for a Sea Quest (don't like its aesthetic), but that seems like a really good deal...


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Huge price drop on Fossil Men's FS5097 Townsman Chronograph Rose Gold-Tone Stainless Steel Watch with Black Leather Band - only $87


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

taike said:


> I've sworn off ashford for the time being. They authorized my latest order to be left outside by UPS and it's gone missing. Ashford CS is no help apparently after the sale has been made.


Yayks, but it's the UPS driver's decision to do that, nothing to do with Ashford, they know very well to send with signature required, you should be claiming UPS.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I hear ya. For some reason I felt the need to spin things up on the forum this morning. Here is the icing on the freaking cake; My wife said she would not have been mad if I scored a CW at 65% off.



cel4145 said:


> Not odd at all. It's the magic of brand loyalty marketing in a consumer culture. Retailers are essentially reseller middlemen who don't benefit from that kind of loyalty and forgiveness.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

thechin said:


> Yayks, but it's the UPS driver's decision to do that, nothing to do with Ashford, they know very well to send with signature required, you should be claiming UPS.


Recipient cannot make a claim, only shipper can. Ashford is no help. Will probably have to initiate through CC soon. Sucks.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

I don't have experience with that seller, but I have successfully purchased from Olfert & Co in Germany, who also sell Certina (not sure about that particular model). They also ship with DHL, and I didn't get charged any duties or fees.

For the CW issue, This morning I sent Wera an email outlining the issue with the wording of the email, and suggested a 30% coupon for everyone who had a canceled order. Of course they were already gone until the 29th, and I don't expect anything from them.....just thought I'd be cheeky and see if they bite.



Jonesin4Watches said:


> I've been mulling over this deal for a week now and curious if it invokes others' interest. I've been searching for the newer Certina DS 1s such as the Day-Date or Powermatic 80s. The more common DS 1 found on Jomashop has the 4 o clock date placement and don't have the day complication at 12 o clock nor is it with the Powermatic 80 hr power reserve. So to me, the newer DS 1s are a little more desirable if at a reasonable price.
> 
> What I love about all DS 1s is the 39mm case size and the beautiful symmetry made by the cross hairs on the dial.
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

That's a great price. Beats Jomashop on eBay by $30 except I think DB charges shipping.



jmarkpatton said:


> Deep Blue is having a great sale on the 42mm Sea Quest Diver. $99 with code WUSF74.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Gazza74 said:


> I don't have experience with that seller, but I have successfully purchased from Olfert & Co in Germany, who also sell Certina (not sure about that particular model). They also ship with DHL, and I didn't get charged any duties or fees.


Good suggestion. They in fact have the same Day-Date silver dial for same price...$556. It too is on sale while the black dial is not. I asked Joma about a month ago if they'd start carrying the Day-dates or Powermatics and they said they hope so but no ETA.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Good suggestion. They in fact have the same Day-Date silver dial for same price...$556. It too is on sale while the black dial is not. I asked Joma about a month ago if they'd start carrying the Day-dates or Powermatics and they said they hope so but no ETA.


Hopefully you've done this already, but in case you haven't, don't forget to subtract the 19% VAT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gipsey (Sep 26, 2015)

Merry Christmas from Aus to my favorite thread hopefully some good deals coming up in the boxing day/ January sales. Feel sorry for the members caught up in the CW affair. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Credit goes to slickdeals.net :Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical Watch w/ Canvas Strap 
Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical Watch w/ Canvas Strap $240 + Free Shipping using code SDHML10








http://www.jomashop.com/hamilton-kh...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=1225267&utm_source=CJ


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, glad I wasn't on the CW rollercoaster ride in real time -- it was jarring enough to scroll through!

It's rare for a gray-marketer to have prices that consistently beat the mighty Jomashop on a variety of models. But Jacob Time has a Liquidation Sale going right now that appears to do it.

A lot of good Longines and Frederique Constant stuff in the $800-$1300 range. And in many cases a good couple of hundred better than the next-lowest price I could find.

They may have deals in lower price ranges, too, I just haven't gotten through them yet.

https://www.jacobtime.com/osc/specials.php

They also have a 3% rebate with BeFrugal and GivingAssistant.org -- though I'd suggest trying the latter. They supposedly will get you your refund in days. I got a confirmation on a refund from BeFrugal, but apparently it doesn't pay out until they receive their commission from the store -- they tell me they expect it by March 2016!

EDIT: This is a nice price .... Frederique Constant FC-303WN5B6B 
The only coupon code that seems to work is the FREEGIFT one that takes $5 off and gets you some silver stud earrings. Takes the price to *$384.16*, a good $55 below the next-lowest, Joma. And that's without the 3% rebate.

https://www.jacobtime.com/osc/Frederique-Constant-Automatic-Mens-Watch-FC-303WN5B6B-p-38294.html


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

If folks are looking for something bigger than the 42mm Sea Quest deal at Deep Blue, the FORTY code still works and they now have stock of the black dial Pro Tac 1000m diver which comes to $150 after the 40% off. It's a comfortable 45mm.

PROTAC DIVER 1K 1000m COLLECTION - PRO DIVER COLLECTION


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Soxman5 said:


> Hi folks. Wanted to write briefly about my experience with the Bertucci super sport deal that some of us got on Sierra trading post. Grabbed the silvertone and green version and really liked it...packaging wasn't ideal and oddly a bit dusty (sticker on crystal and caseback was filthy w some dust flakes but a good scrub cleaned it all easily). Watch is very cool and I was digging it. Well, I drank too much koolaid I guess....haha. The deal was really great ($35 or so) so I grabbed the aqua blue version too. Well, this one came with the same annoying dust problem but the titanium caseback was also stained after sticker removal (creating an off blue discoloration that is weird). And worst of all, the caseback was screwed in disproportionately, leaving a gap where the gasket had some exposure which scared me about the WR (case wasn't leveI). I feel like the QC ball may have been dropped by Sierra (or Bertucci even -- not sure ?) and I wanted sierra to do a little more w some discounts or offers to make it right after I sent pics, but I guess they just told me to send it back for a refund which is kind of blah for a response, but is somewhat standard. Was disappointed though.
> 
> At least im loving the silvertone version and am really impressed by it. How have others' experience been if you acquired the super sport?


I have the blue one. 
Mine's caseback also has the discoloration where the sticker was. 
Not a big deal to me. 
No other issues and keeps great time. 
I think it was a great deal, and I bought it at $62!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bardkc (Aug 3, 2014)

jmarkpatton said:


> Deep Blue is having a great sale on the 42mm Sea Quest Diver. $99 with code WUSF74.


Thanks, I've been wanting a Deep Blue for some time now but seem to always find something different to buy when I have watch funds. Just couldn't pass this deal up. Blue one on the way!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Credit goes to slickdeals.net :Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical Watch w/ Canvas Strap
> Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical Watch w/ Canvas Strap $240 + Free Shipping using code SDHML10
> Hamilton Khaki Field Men's Watch H69419363 - Khaki Field - Hamilton - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


Thansk for the heads up, but I respectfully don't think that's a good deal.
These go for ~$250 *casually *on eBay and Amazon.

See *this eBay listing *for $250 from seller named *asavings.
*


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Yes. I got the cancellation notice, too. It was a bit lame. It said,
> 
> "Due to a system error and a corrupt file, all products were displayed across all websites at 50% off, and also allowing you to check out using the 15% off. Essentially giving a 65% discount. Whilst I agree this is a fantastic saving, I am sure you will understand that on this occasion we will not be able to fulfil these orders. Sorry, but Christmas did NOT come early this year."
> 
> ...




It was annoying. The website didn't seem 'screwy', but after three watches were entered and as expected, the discounts the site indicated as in order were applied, every time I tried to enter a credit card, it kept telling me that it was _me_ entering my CC's information wrong, rejecting the order. I tried AMEX, Visa, Wells Fargo--all cards I have made international purchases from Europe and Asia w/o any problems previously. If it was a website glitch, it certainly took them quite sometime to get around to fixing it. I just got off the phone with them and while they were nice, they had the audacity to ask if the several cards I used were OK for international purchases---actually a moot point after they'd already told me the 50% off was a no go--with no exceptions. The only thing worse than a stupid mistake is the same people admitting it, then following it up with inept rationale.

While to err is human, but to screw up you REALLY need a computer--twas the condescending nature of their explanation: 

*"Apologies everyone.this is a website error, something went wrong, with a corrupt file, and is being untangled now. the orders will not be processed, and individuals will be contacted by myself in the course of the next few hours.
sorry! Christmas did not come early!"
*
They could have and certainly should have left off the "Christmas did not come early"--addressing us like we're naive children and using, 'referencing' the holiday season-a high season for a number of religions, in a snarky way. Let's just say, the retail roadside is littered with the carcasses of dead companies, once proud, that not only didn't back their own advertisements, but went further by unnecessarily alienating potential customers after the fact.*

*


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

mannal said:


> I hear ya. For some reason I felt the need to spin things up on the forum this morning. Here is the icing on the freaking cake; My wife said she would not have been mad if I scored a CW at 65% off.


I liked your post because your wife knows about Christopher Ward watches (probably because you've talked to her about them enough times =p)


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

bardkc said:


> Thanks, I've been wanting a Deep Blue for some time now but seem to always find something different to buy when I have watch funds. Just couldn't pass this deal up. Blue one on the way!


Between their own site and on Evine--and watching how the prices trend up and down, I have gotten some great buys on Deep Blues. Also, get on companies mail lists for 'heads up' alerts. And even if the wallet's not ready now--all across retail, the biggest discounts often come after Christmas and after other major holiday events, so don't give up! I don't see a lot of fan mail for Deep Blue here, say compared to Obris Morgan, but just as Obris Morgan's Justin has always been first class at responding to queries and suggestions, Stan and Sam at Deep Blue have really gone above and beyond in terms of adding a 'personal touch', in delivering customer service, before and after the sale.

There's a lot to be said about the micro brand watches and a lot of people differentiate brands, not realizing that the same people in the same factories are making different micro brand name watches, typically according to the company head's specs and the materials provided. I like my Obris Morgan watches and towards that end, like even more so my D.B.'s, as unlike some of my higher end Swiss watches, including divers, I have a lot of faith in the quality of the Deep Blues under hard use and don't worry about 'babying' them. I'm heading down to the Florida Keys Sunday, a couple of Deep Blues and a Seiko Baby Tuna in my bug out bag and no matter how rough and tumble it may get, I have confidence they'll take a beating and come back fine. I like the nicer Swiss, Swatch/ETA brands, but they're more like 'safe queens' in comparison. Everything has a time and a purpose!

But while it seems like the real killer deals are here and now, after Christmas and going into February, when the companies realize they need incentives to keep volume moving, the sales train will keep chugging along, so keep your eyes open!


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Do people actually buy the CW watches @ retail price? IMO CW watches is worth the sales price @ 50% off but not retail..


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

ninja123 said:


> Do people actually buy the CW watches @ retail price? IMO CW watches is worth the sales price @ 50% off but not retail..


I don't want to sound "trashy", but I agree. Nowadays you can score better deals of other brands.

I'm one of those who got their order cancelled. I'm not bitter. But expect me to pay full, or even 15% off? No thanks  I can buy Vulcains, Chopards, Corums etc for the amount they ask of their moon phase watch at full price.

Even at 50% off it still got me thinking. The extra 15% off sort of sealed the deal, but barely so.

Edit : their condescending cancellation email is not going to win them any new customer like me either. I am normally an easy going person, but this time I agree with the majority who express displeasure at how they handled the situation.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

sanriopurin said:


> I don't want to sound "trashy", but I agree. Nowadays you can score better deals of other brands.
> 
> I'm one of those who got their order cancelled. I'm not bitter. But expect me to pay full, or even 15% off? No thanks  I can buy Vulcains, Chopards, Corums etc for the amount they ask of their moon phase watch at full price.
> 
> ...


I don't think any watch is worth full retail but to say that CWs are only worth half their MSRP is a stretch. You mentioned their moon phase, what would a moon phase watch from one of the other brands you referenced costs? Comparing the cost of a CW Moonphase against a basic three hand or date only Chopard or Corum isn't really a fair comparison.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## jsg22 (Apr 5, 2012)

Agreed. There are better values out there I think. I ordered one from the US site last night on a whim and didn't even receive a cancellation email from them. Just a notice from PayPal that my money had been refunded. Typically websites don't "glitch" w/o some human intervention. Many companies would have handled this situation better, but I'm not really upset about it. Will I order anything from them in the future? Probably not.



sanriopurin said:


> I don't want to sound "trashy", but I agree. Nowadays you can score better deals of other brands.
> 
> I'm one of those who got their order cancelled. I'm not bitter. But expect me to pay full, or even 15% off? No thanks  I can buy Vulcains, Chopards, Corums etc for the amount they ask of their moon phase watch at full price.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

For me as a Brit i think about 40% of retail is about right for a CW watch given that the name makes me think of a discount carpet warehouse off a bypass.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## durhamcockney (Oct 18, 2015)

Alansmithee said:


> For me as a Brit i think about 40% of retail is about right for a CW watch given that the name makes me think of a discount carpet warehouse off a bypass.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Haha so many "back street" carpet stores out there it wouldn't look out of place

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> I don't think any watch is worth full retail but to say that CWs are only worth half their MSRP is a stretch. You mentioned their moon phase, what would a moon phase watch from one of the other brands you referenced costs? Comparing the cost of a CW Moonphase against a basic three hand or date only Chopard or Corum isn't really a fair comparison.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


i dont think he's looking for a direct comparison. i think he's just saying he wouldnt buy a cw watch at full price even if it had moonphase/additional features when for that price he can get something like chopard or corum (regardless if it has less features) instead.

i had my order cancelled, i dont think too much of it, it is what it is. i dont think they need to give people a credit or anything like that. also, people haven't pointed out the first line of the email where they did say that they are extremely sorry but cannot fulfill these orders that were booked during a website error. i'm cool with that, it doesnt hurt me any. but the problem was that they spent 1 sentence apologizing and then a whole paragraph to basically say people were dumb to expect them to sell it at the discounted prices. maybe we are dumb for expecting that, HOWEVER they clearly do sell them at 50% of, it's happened on their site before and you yourself along with several forum members just bought some watches from them for 50% off earlier in the week. so I don't see why they would suggest that we're stupid for expecting a discount like that when they're the one who set it at that price, those prices didnt change themselves.

should have just said, we're sorry, there was a website error and we cannot fulfill these orders and that's it.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

In regards to the CW snafu....good Lord....let's let it go already! Their software, system, the Queen, Paul McCartney, whatever or whoever screwed up. They acknowledged it, within what I feel was a reasonable amount of time, and everybody is getting a full refund. And yes, I was one who put in an order last night that was canceled, too. The watch was for ME, not a Christmas present to someone else (as I'm sure most of all YOUR purchases were for yourselves, too), so it's not as if Little Johnny is now gonna have to wake up to an empty stocking tomorrow morning. Could Wera/CW Customer Service have handled the communication and rather weak apology better, sure they could have. But what's done is done. For any of you that have ordered from CW before (which I have), you know that their Customer Service is usually top notch.....and they DO offer legitimate deals exclusive to their existing customer base throughout the year. Truth be told, almost every one of my 4 or 5 transactions with them have had some sort of "glitch" (be it with the product or with the order itself), but they have ALWAYS gone above and beyond in making it right by me. Now, can we all please put this behind us and get a bit more into the spirit of the season (and hell, I'm Jewish!). DD.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

^+1, I agree. CW service always come through in the end. Compare this to my experience with Prometheus, which is a brand I won't come back to. I emailed Carlos at Prometheus asking if he would send me a couple of extra links for the Sailfish bracelet and was willing to pay for them. But Carlos denied (which is okay if it is their policy) and said the only option is to buy the full bracelet at the retail price. However, this was followed by the line "We are a business. If you wish we can sell you a bracelet as mentioned." which was really unnecessary and in bad taste.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If the end of 2015 has taught us anything, it's that if you stay in a staring contest long enough, sometimes these dealers will blink on certain nice models (Alpinas, Eternas) and eye-popping deals happen. And if they're REALLY desperate to move new product in, they'll even get silly about clearing inventory (some of those Amazon Orient lightning deals).

I look forward to seeing who blinks next? TAG? Longines? Freddie Constant? Mo Lacroix? (the latter two were kind of edging there this year already).

The next big watch bargain phase I think has already started with the Jacob Time sale I posted - inventory liquidation to make way for new product in 2016.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If the end of 2015 has taught us anything, it's that if you stay in a staring contest long enough, sometimes these dealers will blink on certain nice models (Alpinas, Eternas) and eye-popping deals happen. And if they're REALLY desperate to move new product in, they'll even get silly about clearing inventory (some of those Amazon Orient lightning deals).
> 
> I look forward to seeing who blinks next? TAG? Longines? Freddie Constant? Mo Lacroix? (the latter two were kind of edging there this year already).
> 
> The next big watch bargain phase I think has already started with the Jacob Time sale I posted - inventory liquidation to make way for new product in 2016.


Would like to see Oris blink next on the 65. Under $500USD? Will we see it?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Oris might be a good candidate, too -- though I suspect it will start with some of their older models.

This was selling on Upscale Time a few days ago for $799 -- and they sold one in open auction on eBay at the same time for $680. I've never seen it lower.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> I don't think any watch is worth full retail but to say that CWs are only worth half their MSRP is a stretch. You mentioned their moon phase, what would a moon phase watch from one of the other brands you referenced costs? Comparing the cost of a CW Moonphase against a basic three hand or date only Chopard or Corum isn't really a fair comparison.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


First of all, let me clarify that there won't ever be an apple to apple comparison, because I do agree CW's moon phase movement is unique and that's the only reason I would even consider it.

The Vulcain moon phase that was on Touch of Modern was around CW's full price (sold out now though).








Perrelet has a similarly-styled watch, not sure about their movement though, priced similarly too
Perrelet Moonphase A1039-G Men's Watch









And no: I won't compare a three-hand watch against the CW, that would be unfair!

I got my Vulcain Aviator, after rebates etc., for around the CW price too:








Recently a chronograph GMT Chopard Mille Miglia limited edition for going for around $2k mark at The Watchery (store display), gone in minutes...

I do love the Boegli musical watch for considerably less than CW's








As for a moon phase watch itself, the Eterna ones are always around the $999 mark (usually less after rebates etc.) which is roughly half price of CW. You may argue CW's movement is unique and I agree! The counter point is, Eterna's movement has day, date, month, and mono pusher chronograph.

This is a USED one, going for $770 before rebates, coupon etc. I reckon you can easily net this for mid-$650s
Eterna E834041441175-PO Watches,Men's Pre-Owned Soleure Auto Multi-Function Black Crocodile and Dial, Luxury Eterna Automatic Watches








I won't spam the forum with all the other examples, but my point is: "there are better DEALS out there". Not necessarily the same (or even SIMILAR) movement.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

You're still whining?


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Dude, this is a discussion board - let people vent if they want to......if you don't feel like reading it, there's plenty of other threads to move on to, or feel free to flood this thread with deals so that people will feel compelled to talk about something else.



BDC said:


> You're still whining?


----------



## blue2fire (Dec 22, 2012)

It's probably reasonable for people to vent slightly.

The entire message is pretty hilarious. It is disjointed, condescending, apologetic and conciliatory all at once.

I could probably edit it slightly to console myself.



> Dear Customer,
> 
> You don't need a Christopher Ward in your life.
> 
> ...


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm guessing the message came after a very stressful and hectic few hours. Doesn't bother me. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soxman5 (Sep 16, 2012)

w4tchnut said:


> Soxman5 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi folks. Wanted to write briefly about my experience with the Bertucci super sport deal that some of us got on Sierra trading post. Grabbed the silvertone and green version and really liked it...packaging wasn't ideal and oddly a bit dusty (sticker on crystal and caseback was filthy w some dust flakes but a good scrub cleaned it all easily). Watch is very cool and I was digging it. Well, I drank too much koolaid I guess....haha. The deal was really great ($35 or so) so I grabbed the aqua blue version too. Well, this one came with the same annoying dust problem but the titanium caseback was also stained after sticker removal (creating an off blue discoloration that is weird). And worst of all, the caseback was screwed in disproportionately, leaving a gap where the gasket had some exposure which scared me about the WR (case wasn't leveI). I feel like the QC ball may have been dropped by Sierra (or Bertucci even -- not sure ?) and I wanted sierra to do a little more w some discounts or offers to make it right after I sent pics, but I guess they just told me to send it back for a refund which is kind of blah for a response, but is somewhat standard. Was disappointed though.
> ...


Discoloration isn't ideal (seems like a widespread issue which is curious) but it's ok. But the unsecured caseback and WR issue concerned me more......


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Apologies to the mods and members if this post does not belong to this thread. Please move if it interrupts the CW weeping and wailing fest.

Jet has the Hamilton H69419933 Khaki Field Automatic Watch for $265 - $50 off with coupon code *20NOW* or *ANDROID20* (new customers only) = *$215* with free shipping.







Don't let the picture fool you, it's a 38mm.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Gazza74 said:


> Dude, this is a discussion board - let people vent if they want to......if you don't feel like reading it, there's plenty of other threads to move on to, or feel free to flood this thread with deals so that people will feel compelled to talk about something else.


I had a CW order cancelled also. BFD.

Here's a thought, maybe start a new thread where some of you can go act like petulant children because they didn't get their precious deal...

Dude.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

ninja123 said:


> Do people actually buy the CW watches @ retail price? IMO CW watches is worth the sales price @ 50% off but not retail..


I got my CW C60 600 on clearance last month. It is much nicer than the "average" $500 diver IMO. Would I have paid $900 for it? Probably not. But I think it's at least as nice as a Longines Hydroconquest.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

BDC said:


>





BDC said:


> You're still whining?





BDC said:


> I had a CW order cancelled also. BFD.
> 
> Here's a thought, maybe start a new thread where some of you can go act like petulant children because they didn't get their precious deal...
> 
> Dude.


Speaking of petulant children, are you unable to understand the nature of the conversation? Or just trolling?

No one has been complaining about not getting the deal, but rather pointing out and agreeing on the condescending nature of the cancellation communication. Although I could understand how you wouldn't get it, given how condescending your only contributions to the conversation have been in these last three posts. :roll:


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Sure, CW could've dealt with the cancellation better [like handing out personal %10 discounts for instance] but what's done is done. These things happen in online sales ALL THE TIME and we of all people know that!
Besides, it was really too good to be true, so we should've at least expected this to happen.
And as for CW's message, I have a feeling it was meant as a warm joke, but whoever wrote it obviously had a long day lol. Cut 'em some slack, guys.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Two extremely affordable QUARTZ gifts/beaters from Ashford:-------------

Elegant Pulsar QUARTZ with expandable bracelet for *$28*
Next cheapest price online is +$60
*Linkie*







------------------------------------------------

Caravelle ladies watch QUARTZ for *$22* w/ free shipping.
Next cheapest price is +$55
*Linkie*


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh, and I heard that they smell. And they hate puppies. 

I wouldn't pay any more than what I paid with 25% off through the .eu site. 
They did send a very nice watch inside a dirty case with dirty booklets, for the wrong model. 

Let's move on, and hope they make up for it with another tempting coupon in a little while. 

As for deals. I feel people are really sleeping on the victorinox dive master 500 on ashford. For $350 before tax, it's an unbelievable deal. The watch has the quality that would normally demand close to $7-800 reasonably. 

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Another Bulova Accuswiss deal:

Men's Murren Automatic Black Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches

The watch looks fantastic imo. Anyone knows what movement this watch use?

I'm sure they'll honor the $339.99 price without having to worry being told that Christmas did not come early this year :-! (quote of the week)

On yes- Merry Christmas all!!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tissotguy said:


> Another Bulova Accuswiss deal:
> 
> Men's Murren Automatic Black Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches
> 
> ...


SW200 per this thread 
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2129370

Nice retro look









Only 3 available. And they did cancel the kontiki for one of the poor fellows here.

Don't forget 10% off code RMN10 which I believe is still good through end of year.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Actually like this one a lot more at the same price
http://www.worldofwatches.com/mens-telc-auto-black-genuine-leather-silver-tone-dial-accuswiss-63b184









Massdrop recently had this at $600+ if I recall correctly.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Massdrop has several Seiko Kinetic GMT on sale:
Sun051 195$







Sun047, 049 for 15-33 $ more, and the SUN045 , limited edition 50th aniv for 325$


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Perdendosi said:


> I got my CW C60 600 on clearance last month. It is much nicer than the "average" $500 diver IMO. Would I have paid $900 for it? Probably not. But I think it's at least as nice as a Longines Hydroconquest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is nice but not comparable to the Longines Hydro. The Hydro is much nicer IMHO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## risensports (Jul 2, 2014)

The case reminds me of the Hamilton Pan-Europ. I dog it and the price is certainly right. I just wish there were more reviews out there for it.



taike said:


> Actually like this one a lot more at the same price
> 
> Massdrop recently had this at $600+ if I recall correctly.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

BDC said:


> I had a CW order cancelled also. BFD.
> 
> Here's a thought, maybe start a new thread where some of you can go act like petulant children because they didn't get their precious deal...
> 
> Dude.


Dude, relax, chill out and enjoy Christmas. If you didn't realize it, you're whinnying about other people whinnying, making you guilty of the same thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Merry Christmas Gazza.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

I'd like to submit today's $20 Converse as a candidate for Dumbest Looking Jomadeals Watch. Merry Christmas, gang!


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)

Amazon sale on Infantry brand leather Zulus. $10.99 or 11.99 depending on color, with free shipping. Looks like they have four colors and are available in 20mm and 22mm widths with PVD or brushed hardware.

































http://www.amazon.com/INFANTRY-Military-Genuine-Watchband-WS-5BR-MCL-22/dp/B00OK8NCLC/ref=pd_sim_241_4?ie=UTF8&dpID=411-i-thF3L&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=1340YEWMBF49HMWCTA6R

22mm Solid Zulu Distressed Cracked INFANTRY Military Army Genuine Leather Watch Strap band #WS-5BR-DCL-22 | Amazon.com

http://www.amazon.com/INFANTRY-Silver-Leather-Stainless-Buckle/dp/B00OK8NDOS/ref=pd_sim_241_10?ie=UTF8&dpID=51HuJz56rfL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=0BW4G31CQ2JM4Q6TXETZ

Amazon.com: INFANTRY 22mm Antique Black Leather Watch Strap Band Nato 5 Rings G10 Silver Buckle: Watches

Merry Christmas everyone!!
David


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)

Dup post removed.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

You can get those Infantry leather nato straps on eBay for $8 anytime and directly from Infantry


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)

City74 said:


> You can get those Infantry leather nato straps on eBay for $8 anytime and directly from Infantry


Wow, okay, thanks.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

tissotguy said:


> Another Bulova Accuswiss deal:
> 
> Men's Murren Automatic Black Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches
> 
> ...


They didnt honour a lot of orders on kontikis


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

Merry Christmas all! Everyone loved their presents that you guys posted. Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

taike said:


> Actually like this one a lot more at the same price
> Men's Telc Auto Black Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches
> 
> 
> ...


+1

They also have this model for $270 (although I like the model you posted best)









Men's Gemini Auto Black Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

taike said:


> Actually like this one a lot more at the same price
> http://www.worldofwatches.com/mens-telc-auto-black-genuine-leather-silver-tone-dial-accuswiss-63b184
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone seen a Lume pic of this one?
Any Lume info/opinions would be of help.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> And as for CW's message, I have a feeling it was meant as a warm joke, but whoever wrote it obviously had a long day lol. Cut 'em some slack, guys.


I think Wera was probably annoyed that their misbehaving website and some "petulant" customers interrupted his holiday. LOL

I know this already been mentioned, but Stan of Deep Blue has the Christmas spirit with his Deep Blue Sea Quest for $99 special for WUS members



NYCPMAN said:


> Gentlemen ,
> 
> At this time of year i would sincerely Like to wish you a Happy and Healthy Holiday! I also would like to thank you for your continued support this past year - it really has been refreshing !
> 
> ...


Meanwhile, did anyone else notice that Amazon only has one active mens watch lightning deal right now with no more until tomorrow? Do they think we take off for Xmas day? :-d


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ToM has 20% off most items including the Vulcain watches. I ordered a FOLDIO2 light box since taking watch pics is such a pain.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

DCP said:


> Amazon sale on Infantry brand leather Zulus. $10.99 or 11.99 depending on color, with free shipping. Looks like they have four colors and are available in 20mm and 22mm widths with PVD or brushed hardware.
> 
> View attachment 6429250
> 
> ...


Got the one from third photo a couple months ago. It was ~$5 from their eBay shop. The hardware is excellent, but the strap itself is less than mediocre.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

taike said:


> Actually like this one a lot more at the same price
> http://www.worldofwatches.com/mens-telc-auto-black-genuine-leather-silver-tone-dial-accuswiss-63b184
> 
> 
> ...


I have a feeling that these are going to be very popular around here when it finally clicks.

That's a lot of watch for $350. 3-year warranty, Swiss Made, auto, sapphire, 42mm. Complex and well-finished case work, to boot.

I love this watch and will need to get one soon.


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

Less than that now, and they have a $10 of coupon. 

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Not to mention the least offensive Bulova logo I've ever come across. I like everything about that dial and the case is classy and distinctive at a good modern size.



Robotaz said:


> I have a feeling that these are going to be very popular around here when it finally clicks.
> 
> That's a lot of watch for $350. 3-year warranty, Swiss Made, auto, sapphire, 42mm. Complex and well-finished case work, to boot.
> 
> I love this watch and will need to get one soon.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

boze said:


> I'd like to submit today's $20 Converse as a candidate for Dumbest Looking Jomadeals Watch. Merry Christmas, gang!


That watch looks like you took a bad tumble, and now the numbers are out of place and you need to find some missing ones.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> That watch looks like you took a bad tumble, and now the numbers are out of place and you need to find some missing ones.


It's a new trend in fashion for _the young and the ambitious_. We wouldn't fit in anyway.


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

I finally found the time to open up my Eterna Kontiki purchase from the Black Friday sale on WOW. Turns out they sent me a defective watch with a seconds hand that gets stuck at 2 o'clock position. I'm willing to bet that'll show up on their website once I send it back! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pjmaxm (Apr 11, 2008)

Robotaz said:


> I have a feeling that these are going to be very popular around here when it finally clicks.
> 
> That's a lot of watch for $350. 3-year warranty, Swiss Made, auto, sapphire, 42mm. Complex and well-finished case work, to boot.
> 
> I love this watch and will need to get one soon.


I could not decide between the Telc or the Murren. 40mm is usually my max size I like on a watch like this; which the Murren is, but Massdrop listed the Telc at 40mm and with a lug to lug of only 45.5mm which is right in my comfort zone (45-48mm ltl). In the discussion section of the drop there was a question of what exactly the diameter was because most everywhere it is listed as 42mm. The response from Massdrop was that it is 40mm from 9 to 3 without the crown but due to the case design depending on where you measure it is 42mm dia in other spots.

I ended up getting both because I just could not decide. Felt that I really needed to see both in person to get true feel for which is better for me.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

bananana said:


> I finally found the time to open up my Eterna Kontiki purchase from the Black Friday sale on WOW. Turns out they sent me a defective watch with a seconds hand that gets stuck at 2 o'clock position. I'm willing to bet that'll show up on their website once I send it back!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That' s no good. I am getting mine this monday from the watchery....having doubts now if mine is okay


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Edox Les Vauberts Chronograph Quartz watch for $199!

Edox Les Vauberts 10408-3N-NIN Men's Watch

Ashford has this watch for $403 and with coupon AFFVAUBERTS199 - it brings the watch to $199 with Free 2-day shipping!


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

The Seiko Men's SNE166 Classic Solar-Powered Two-Tone Stainless Steel Watch with Link Bracelet for only $80 right now


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

FWIW, my BF deal Kontiki arrived from The Watchery in 100% condition, brand new, factory fresh, working order. Don't get discouraged just yet.


merl said:


> That' s no good. I am getting mine this monday from the watchery....having doubts now if mine is okay


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm proud of myself for only checking Amazon once today, knowing full well there's nothing there from when I checked last night.

I need another free returns seller but with less noise from thousands of invictas and stuhrlings. 


cel4145 said:


> I think Wera was probably annoyed that their misbehaving website and some "petulant" customers interrupted his holiday. LOL
> 
> I know this already been mentioned, but Stan of Deep Blue has the Christmas spirit with his Deep Blue Sea Quest for $99 special for WUS members
> 
> Meanwhile, did anyone else notice that Amazon only has one active mens watch lightning deal right now with no more until tomorrow? Do they think we take off for Xmas day? :-d


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Agreed on the Dive master. Got the brown from jomashop earlier in the year for $329 and it still blows me away how nice it is. And, it has lume for days...dare I say as, if not brighter and long lasting as my Monster or Sumo! Helluva watch and deal at that price!


OOasis said:


> Oh, and I heard that they smell. And they hate puppies.
> 
> I wouldn't pay any more than what I paid with 25% off through the .eu site.
> They did send a very nice watch inside a dirty case with dirty booklets, for the wrong model.
> ...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> FWIW, my BF deal Kontiki arrived from The Watchery in 100% condition, brand new, factory fresh, working order. Don't get discouraged just yet.


My 'display model' Kontiki on bracelet from WoW was also 100% new, and I didn't even want the watch that much in the first place. The only thing with these grey market dealers is that the warranty card is mostly unstamped which is not that big a deal because Eterna's network in the US is messed up anyways. In contrast, I had bought a Kontiki from eBay earlier which had a stamped warranty but the price was also much higher.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

pjmaxm said:


> I could not decide between the Telc or the Murren. 40mm is usually my max size I like on a watch like this; which the Murren is, but Massdrop listed the Telc at 40mm and with a lug to lug of only 45.5mm which is right in my comfort zone (45-48mm ltl). In the discussion section of the drop there was a question of what exactly the diameter was because most everywhere it is listed as 42mm. The response from Massdrop was that it is 40mm from 9 to 3 without the crown but due to the case design depending on where you measure it is 42mm dia in other spots.
> 
> I ended up getting both because I just could not decide. Felt that I really needed to see both in person to get true feel for which is better for me.


With the band at 18mm only, might be more appropriate for smaller wrists.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> With the band at 18mm only, might be more appropriate for smaller wrists.


20mm lug tapered to 18mm buckle. Normal for dressy watches.


----------



## repentsinner (Nov 21, 2014)

This looks great @Maxy, but don't seem to be able to get the AFFVAUBERTS199 code to go - anyone else have any luck with this?

Thanks for the heads up!



Maxy said:


> Edox Les Vauberts Chronograph Quartz watch for $199!
> 
> Ashford has this watch for $403 and with coupon AFFVAUBERTS199 - it brings the watch to $199 with Free 2-day shipping!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

OOasis said:


> Less than that now, and they have a $10 of coupon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


Is that for the boluva? Code please?


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Get it. =)



repentsinner said:


> This looks great @Maxy, but don't seem to be able to get the AFFVAUBERTS199 code to go - anyone else have any luck with this?
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## pjmaxm (Apr 11, 2008)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Is that for the boluva? Code please?


I would suggest using RMN10 which gives you 10% off and then using Befrugal which has 10% cash back at World of Watches right now.


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

UK Bargains Heads Up - goldsmiths.co.uk have some tempting prices, free delivery within UK and 2% Quidco Cashback on Sale items.
Choice selection below.

Mens Bulova Military UHF Chronograph Watch 96B231 £56.00 (bought one)
Mens Bulova Military UHF Chronograph Watch | Mens Watches | Watches | Goldsmiths

Diesel Mens Arges Watch DZ1660 £33.00 
Diesel Mens Arges Watch | Mens Watches | Watches | Goldsmiths

Casio Mens Sports Solar Powered Watch MRW-S300HB-5BVEF £22.00 
Casio Mens Sports Solar Powered Watch | Mens Watches | Watches | Goldsmiths

Casio Mens Edifice Chronograph Watch EFR-546D-1AVUEF £35.00 
Casio Mens Edifice Chronograph Watch | Mens Watches | Watches | Goldsmiths

Casio Mens G-Shock Alarm Chronograph Watch GA-100CF-1AER £35.00 (already have a White Stormtrooper looking one - terrible light on mine, but this has reversed display)
Casio Mens G-Shock Alarm Chronograph Watch | Mens Watches | Watches | Goldsmiths

Mens Bulova Marine Star Chronograph Watch 98B204 £45.00 
Mens Bulova Marine Star Chronograph Watch | Bulova | Brands | Goldsmiths

Seiko Prospex Chronograph Solar SSC275P9 £210.00 (cheaper at watchshop.com with 5% off email voucher code and PVD Black is <£200 on ebay)
Mens Seiko Prospex Chronograph Solar Powered Watch | Mens Watches | Watches | Goldsmiths

There were some other great savings but now O.O.S. Over 6000 watches to look through, I only dented the catalogue with the above.

Watches | Goldsmiths

And a reminder from Amazon.uk - Momentum M50 MkII Rubber strap 1M-DV52B1B - £116.24 & FREE Delivery in the UK. 
I ran it through Flubit and was offered £105.84, I enjoy my metal bracelet variant and it looks good on many different styles of strap.
Momentum Men's Quartz Analogueue Watches 1M-DV52B1B: Amazon.co.uk: Watches


----------



## Ecko (Dec 14, 2009)

killersuzuki said:


> UK Bargains Heads Up - goldsmiths.co.uk have some tempting prices, free delivery within UK and 2% Quidco Cashback on Sale items.
> Choice selection below.
> 
> Mens Bulova Military UHF Chronograph Watch 96B231 £56.00 (bought one)
> ...


Has anyone here ever bought from that site? Also do they ship to the US?


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

*Eterna Soleure Moonphase Chronograph Watch - $1099*










*Ashford link http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/eterna/8340-41-17-1225.pid
Coupon AFFSOLEURE1099 reduces it to $1099 with free shipping. 
*


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

repentsinner said:


> This looks great @Maxy, but don't seem to be able to get the AFFVAUBERTS199 code to go - anyone else have any luck with this?
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!


Looks like the code expired after I posted. That's why posted the new deal(above post) with the screenshot of its working.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Ecko said:


> Has anyone here ever bought from that site? Also do they ship to the US?


Some of those are still pretty good deals even with the cost of a courier service added.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> I think Wera was probably annoyed that their misbehaving website and some "petulant" customers interrupted his holiday. LOL
> 
> I know this already been mentioned, but Stan of Deep Blue has the Christmas spirit with his Deep Blue Sea Quest for $99 special for WUS members
> 
> Meanwhile, did anyone else notice that Amazon only has one active mens watch lightning deal right now with no more until tomorrow? Do they think we take off for Xmas day? :-d


Glad the deals are still rolling in. That's a great deal on a solid watch. I have several Deep Blues, including the new Deep Star (black) and to a one, I like them. This watch is similar to the Pro Aqua I got for my 18 y/o son, who as long as iPhones existed, I thought would never wear a watch.

Well, he does now---in his University of Georgia's black and red colors at that. A number of his buddies have complimented him on it too--shows school pride w/o appearing like an 'over the top' fanboy. Like his and my two similar Sun Diver IIIs in red and black, as well as in green and black, the Sea Quest plays the stying pretty safe, rather classic really But the red really has a nice 'pop' to it, sort of shifting under different lighting. The bubble back casing is a feature that's really nice---it lifts a good bit of the watch case off your wrist and especially in the summer heat, it wears super comfortable w/o standing out too much. Don't know why more of my waches don't have that.

Just a nice looking, built like a truck watch and I gritted my teeth and got my son quartz, but him being active and with it on and off from day to day, taking time to reset it would've left it in the dorm room too much. But he obviously liked it, as for Christmas, he asked for a steel bracelet and not suprisingly, D.B. had a sweet sale on theirs. So we saved there and even added in a nice Zulu band.

Great first 'test the water' watch for an active young man and one that if for whatever crazy reason they don't like, you'd almost certainly be happy taking of their wrist and rotating it amongst your own watches. Helluva deal, lots of colors and they have great customer service both before and after. At $99, even I'm back, looking at colors I don't already have amongst several dozen watches-- must resist-- already grabbed the Seiko SARB065 Cocktail Time' and SARB017 'Alpinist' this month----I ought to be satisfied already!! (But that yellow Sea Quest in 42mm....I dunno...)


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

Maybe bought from them years ago, they have been around longer than most retailers, they sponsor some Rugby stuff.



Try adding to basket and see if they ship overseas and if anyone sees anything special please tell.


----------



## m0xty (May 21, 2013)

Maxy said:


> *Eterna Soleure Moonphase Chronograph Watch - $1099*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is very nice looking watch...

Sent from my ASUS_T00G using Tapatalk


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

A few good deals on Citizen watches from an Aussie site (starbuy(*)com(*)au) - although I don't know whether they post overseas. Some examples below, pics pinched from website:
nh8240-57e at $149AUD - this is an auto, not Eco-Drive







aw0024-58L at $129AUD







bv1085-14e at $119AUD







bn0097-11e at $169AUD


----------



## Delta32 (Oct 9, 2012)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> I've been mulling over this deal for a week now and curious if it invokes others' interest. I've been searching for the newer Certina DS 1s such as the Day-Date or Powermatic 80s. The more common DS 1 found on Jomashop has the 4 o clock date placement and don't have the day complication at 12 o clock nor is it with the Powermatic 80 hr power reserve. So to me, the newer DS 1s are a little more desirable if at a reasonable price.
> 
> What I love about all DS 1s is the 39mm case size and the beautiful symmetry made by the cross hairs on the dial.
> 
> ...


Currently looking through the ~35 pages you guys have written over the last couple of days, and I wanted to share my girlfriend and I's experience with thewatchhut. *EDIT, not the watchhut, the watch shop. *

My girlfriend ordered an Accurist Clerkenwell 1946 on Black Friday 2014, and it arrived with a cracked crystal. I don't know if it was like that when they sent it or if it happened in transport, but the box was not damaged. It took until february (so around 4 months) with incompetent customer service and loads of emails to get the money back including return shipping. Absolutely disastrous and draining experience, and I will never buy from them again no matter how good the deal is.

EDIT: well, forget everything I wrote, the ones I ordered from were TheWatchShop.


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

More UK bargains, H.Samuel has some good reductions.
for UK zero import Tax and a shop in most Cities - free fitting if memory serves - 7% Quidco

Seiko Kinetic GMT Men's Stainless Steel (compass kinetic) - SUN049P1 - £174 - * far cheaper in US *
only cheaper from Creationwatches with voucher code and a gamble on import Tax.
http://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/d/3595854/seiko+kinetic+gmt+men's+stainless+steel+bracelet+watch/

G-Shock Men's Gravity Defier Black & Blue Resin Watch - GA-1000-2BER - £150
http://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/d/2302136/g-shock+men's+gravity+defier+black+&+blue+resin+watch/

Seiko Men's Kinetic Retrograde Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch - SRN057P1 - £114 - I still believe Seiko Kinetic doesn't get enough love, great tech.
http://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/d/2602083/seiko+men%27s+kinetic+stainless+steel+bracelet+watch/

Seiko Kinetic Retrograde Men's Gold Tone Brown Strap Watch - SRN052P1 - £109 
 http://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/d/1411241/seiko+kinetic+retrograde+men%27s+gold+tone+brown+strap+watch/

Bulova Men's Silver Dial Black Leather Strap Watch - 98B254 - £99.99 - gorgeous stolen style with great (Citizen) Bulova quality
 http://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/d/3547213/bulova+men%27s+silver+dial+black+leather+strap+watch/ and if you really love a lady in your life treat her to this quality bargain -

Citizen Eco-Drive Ladies' Two Tone Bracelet Watch - FC0004-58D - £199 - underestimated title, this bugger is Atomic, Solar, Mother-of-Pearl, Sapphire Crystal and only needed the 6 and 9 dials removed to be perfect.
http://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/d/1371673/citizen+eco-drive+ladies'+two+tone+bracelet+watch/

on my phone with a spare hour, layout edited and Photo added.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

cryptguard said:


> A few good deals on Citizen watches from an Aussie site (starbuy(*)com(*)au) - although I don't know whether they post overseas. Some examples below, pics pinched from website:
> nh8240-57e at $149AUD - this is an auto, not Eco-Drive
> View attachment 6438074
> 
> ...


No "post" overseas!


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> My 'display model' Kontiki on bracelet from WoW was also 100% new, and I didn't even want the watch that much in the first place. The only thing with these grey market dealers is that the warranty card is mostly unstamped which is not that big a deal because Eterna's network in the US is messed up anyways. In contrast, I had bought a Kontiki from eBay earlier which had a stamped warranty but the price was also much higher.


Bummer! Mine was obviously a display model. Leather strap pretty used and without any protective stickers on the caseback and crystal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

Eterna 1935 now $439.99 on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Eterna-Eterna-Matic-Leather-Automatic-8492-41-44-1261/dp/B015RVGITI/


----------



## kcsierradad (Nov 10, 2014)

Delta32 said:


> It took until february (so around 4 months) with incompetent customer service and loads of emails to get the money back including return shipping. Absolutely disastrous and draining experience, and I will never buy from them again no matter how good the deal is.
> 
> EDIT: well, forget everything I wrote, the ones I ordered from were TheWatchShop.


How soon did you involve your CC company?


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Jammy said:


> Eterna 1935 now $439.99 on Amazon:
> Amazon.com: Eterna 1935 Eterna-Matic Grande Men's Black Leather Strap Swiss Automatic Watch 8492.41.44.1261: Eterna: Watches
> View attachment 6439361


Damn that was tempting but have managed to resist


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Casio Men's MRW-S300H-4BVCF Tough Solar Watch With Black Resin Band
only $17.5


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

iuserman said:


> Casio Men's MRW-S300H-4BVCF Tough Solar Watch With Black Resin Band
> only $17.5
> View attachment 6440633


Ah, beat me to it!

So I'll add: shipping not included, for me, came to the grand total of $23.79 after shipping and taxes.


----------



## ToneLoke09 (Oct 4, 2015)

EDIT: Original sale from GBFT-JAPAN is sold out. Link will take you to another vendor.

For those looking to pick up the famous "cocktail time," I just ordered mine form Amazon for $280. Free prime shipping as well. It's been on my wish list for so long. Since it's an import, you only get the 2 year amazon warranty but this seems like a great price for this timepiece.

Amazon.com: Seiko MECHANICAL x Shinobu Ishigaki SARB065 Mens Wrist Watch: Clothing


----------



## ToneLoke09 (Oct 4, 2015)

Double Post


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

ToneLoke09 said:


> For those looking to pick up the famous "cocktail time," I just ordered mine form Amazon for $280. Free prime shipping as well. It's been on my wish list for so long. Since it's an import, you only get the 2 year amazon warranty but this seems like a great price for this timepiece.
> 
> Amazon.com: Seiko MECHANICAL x Shinobu Ishigaki SARB065 Mens Wrist Watch: Clothing
> 
> View attachment 6441401


So tempting...


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

ToneLoke09 said:


> For those looking to pick up the famous "cocktail time," I just ordered mine form Amazon for $280. Free prime shipping as well. It's been on my wish list for so long. Since it's an import, you only get the 2 year amazon warranty but this seems like a great price for this timepiece.
> 
> Amazon.com: Seiko MECHANICAL x Shinobu Ishigaki SARB065 Mens Wrist Watch: Clothing
> 
> View attachment 6441401


Damn!!!!. I bought this from same vendor on Amazon for $380 on 10/29. Almost $100 less now - all else being the same....
Great watch - amazing deal


----------



## ToneLoke09 (Oct 4, 2015)

So 1 hour after I posted the deal on the SARB065 Cocktail Time, it looks like it sold out at the $280 price. I hope some fellow WUS members were able to take advantage like I did. The link now takes you to the vendor JAPAN SHOP NINJA (second edit: now Tokyo JAPAN inc.) instead of GBFT-JAPAN which had the sale. I believe they had 6-7 in stock when I ordered.


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

ahhh, i've been waiting to pick one of these up for over a year now. can't believe i just missed this


----------



## senorsmog (Sep 1, 2015)

ToneLoke09 said:


> So 1 hour after I posted the deal on the SARB065 Cocktail Time, it looks like it sold out at the $280 price. I hope some fellow WUS members were able to take advantage like I did. The link now takes you to the vendor JAPAN SHOP NINJA (second edit: now Tokyo JAPAN inc.) instead of GBFT-JAPAN which had the sale. I believe they had 6-7 in stock when I ordered.


I got the second to the last one thanks to this thread. Thank you.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

*Thanks!*

THANKS for the Best Buy cheap thrills nato score. Well made but stiff, going in the Dishwasher!


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

Damn, that's good. I've got one in the post from Massdrop at $348 and I thought I got a good deal!



ToneLoke09 said:


> EDIT: Original sale from GBFT-JAPAN is sold out. Link will take you to another vendor.
> 
> For those looking to pick up the famous "cocktail time," I just ordered mine form Amazon for $280. Free prime shipping as well. It's been on my wish list for so long. Since it's an import, you only get the 2 year amazon warranty but this seems like a great price for this timepiece.
> 
> Amazon.com: Seiko MECHANICAL x Shinobu Ishigaki SARB065 Mens Wrist Watch: Clothing


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I know very little about this brand but having a hard time resisting this for $399. It's just GORGEOUS


----------



## littlemountain (Oct 9, 2015)

ToneLoke09 said:


> So 1 hour after I posted the deal on the SARB065 Cocktail Time, it looks like it sold out at the $280 price. I hope some fellow WUS members were able to take advantage like I did. The link now takes you to the vendor JAPAN SHOP NINJA (second edit: now Tokyo JAPAN inc.) instead of GBFT-JAPAN which had the sale. I believe they had 6-7 in stock when I ordered.


That is the definition of a lightning deal. Not even two hours before the it is sold out.
And again I miss a great deal.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

City74 said:


> I know very little about this brand but having a hard time resisting this for $399. It's just GORGEOUS
> 
> View attachment 6442625


beautiful watch ... link plss


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Thanks!*



mtbmike said:


> THANKS for the Best Buy cheap thrills nato score. Well made but stiff, going in the Dishwasher!


Interesting... you can order open-box ones on Best Buy online with free shipping. I just picked up the "Bond" stripe for $1.99 and a green one for $2.99. Search for "Clockwork Synergy"


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

littlemountain said:


> That is the definition of a lightning deal. Not even two hours before the it is sold out.
> And again I miss a great deal.


Doubt it was a lightning deal, I have been watching all day ; 4 watches, none was a seiko!


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Thanks!*



Jammy said:


> Interesting... you can order open-box ones on Best Buy online with free shipping. I just picked up the "Bond" stripe for $1.99 and a green one for $2.99. Search for "Clockwork Synergy"


Nice catch. Hard to beat $1.99 shipped. Note that all six straps available online come only with black PVD hardware.


----------



## Ecko (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Thanks!*



Jammy said:


> Interesting... you can order open-box ones on Best Buy online with free shipping. I just picked up the "Bond" stripe for $1.99 and a green one for $2.99. Search for "Clockwork Synergy"


Just ordered four straps, thanks for that.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: Thanks!*

Christopher Ward Winter Sale (the real one) - SALE
Select models 50% off, many models 30% off as nearly new, and discounted straps.


----------



## bel (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Thanks!*



blowfish89 said:


> Christopher Ward Winter Sale (the real one) - SALE
> Select models 50% off, many models 30% off as nearly new, and discounted straps.


Seems like the previous mess up was to see which watches had interest and then those go to 30% instead.
Don't see anything interesting at 50% off


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

BFCM15 code does NOT work in case anyone is wondering. 

Mulling over the jumping hour now... 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: Thanks!*



bel said:


> Seems like the previous mess up was to see which watches had interest and then those go to 30% instead.
> Don't see anything interesting at 50% off


The 50% off is for the models they are clearing out, and don't intend to continue with - this includes all white dial Tridents and black dials with blue bezels and charcoal Slimlines. The other combos sell well (black dial Tridents, particularly red bezel, blue dial Slimline etc.) so were never in the 50% arena. Point to note - the 50% off watches are brand new, while the 30% off watches are nearly new and might have minor defects (although the ones I have received have been indistinguishable from new).


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

The black dial C3 MKII is very tempting. I still have my silver dial one and find myself wearing it most of the time.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Thanks!*



blowfish89 said:


> Christopher Ward Winter Sale (the real one) - SALE
> Select models 50% off, many models 30% off as nearly new, and discounted straps.


There are some better deals if you look around. Got a C11 MSL automatic and a leather strap with Bader clasp for about $330 shipped. I love the Bader clasp on my C9.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Thanks!*



blowfish89 said:


> Christopher Ward Winter Sale (the real one) - SALE
> Select models 50% off, many models 30% off as nearly new, and discounted straps.


Is it just me or did they limit the sale to the US site? I can't seem to find it on the Canada page.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: Thanks!*



RyanD said:


> There are some better deals if you look around. Got a C11 MSL automatic and a leather strap with Bader clasp for about $330 shipped. I love the Bader clasp on my C9.


I don't understand what you mean by 'look around' - there is only one source for new Christopher Ward watches?
I did not like the Bader buckle myself and returned the strap - its not a great fit for smaller than average wrists.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: Thanks!*



yoginasser said:


> Is it just me or did they limit the sale to the US site? I can't seem to find it on the Canada page.


USA, UK and EU - UK site has best prices.


----------



## iron_mx (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: Thanks!*



yoginasser said:


> Is it just me or did they limit the sale to the US site? I can't seem to find it on the Canada page.


Here's the link to the canadian sale: http*//ca*christopherward*com/sale-winter2015.html

Shame I haven't received my refund yet!


----------



## bel (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Thanks!*



RyanD said:


> There are some better deals if you look around. Got a C11 MSL automatic and a leather strap with Bader clasp for about $330 shipped. I love the Bader clasp on my C9.


Sweet deal, but where?


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Thanks!*



blowfish89 said:


> USA, UK and EU - UK site has best prices.


Cool. How do I get to the UK sale page? When I click on the British flag, I see no mention of the sale.

Edit: Never mind. Thanks iron_mx!
2nd edit: It's still not working for me. Would any of you be so kind as to post a link to the Canada or UK sale? Thanks in advance.
3rd edit: Here it is.


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Thanks!*



blowfish89 said:


> USA, UK and EU - UK site has best prices.


??? The C60 Trident Pro 600 is 275 pounds which converts to $563 Canadian.
The watch on the Canadian site is $509.
No love for the "looney"?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Thanks!*



blowfish89 said:


> I don't understand what you mean by 'look around' - there is only one source for new Christopher Ward watches?
> I did not like the Bader buckle myself and returned the strap - its not a great fit for smaller than average wrists.


I mean some of the watches in the "30% off sale" are a lot more than 30% off. This one is 57% off.

C20 Lido - Tan - C20SST - Automatic - Day and Date - Swiss Made


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

*Re: Thanks!*

Snatched up a black/blue C60 to add to my white/green. 337 Euros on a strap, plus 15 shipping. Came out to $396. Not bad.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: Thanks!*



wildpack said:


> ??? The C60 Trident Pro 600 is 275 pounds which converts to $563 Canadian.
> The watch on the Canadian site is $509.
> No love for the "looney"?


Canadian site was not among the three I mentioned, in the worldwide scheme of things who gives a darn about Canada anyways ;-)


----------



## Auspaul (Jun 5, 2013)

Sabadabadoo said:


> No "post" overseas!


They have an Ebay store that ships overseas most watches are dearer this was the same price look like $20 aud to ship to the USA Citizen ECO Drive Mens Super Titanium Chronograph With Sapphire Glass CA0341 52E | eBay


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: Thanks!*



blowfish89 said:


> Canadian site was not among the three I mentioned, in the worldwide scheme of things who gives a darn about Canada anyways ;-)


Canada...America's hat!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

America...Canada's ass


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Thanks!*



NoRoadtrippin said:


> Canada...America's hat!


And water and a good chunk of our electricity and oil.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

taike said:


> America...Canada's ass


And what would Florida be to Canada?


----------



## iron_mx (Dec 24, 2015)

My refund ended up coming through since last posting, so I've placed an order for the 38mm black dial/blue bezel C60 trident with blue leather strap for $500AUD.

Shame the free shipping deal ended despite the banner still being up there... but I guess poor website management is their forte


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> And what would Florida be to Canada?


Some sort of weird growth that a doctor should probably look at.


----------



## carlborg (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: Thanks!*



blowfish89 said:


> The 50% off is for the models they are clearing out, and don't intend to continue with - this includes all white dial Tridents and black dials with blue bezels and charcoal Slimlines. The other combos sell well (black dial Tridents, particularly red bezel, blue dial Slimline etc.) so were never in the 50% arena. Point to note - the 50% off watches are brand new, while the 30% off watches are nearly new and might have minor defects (although the ones I have received have been indistinguishable from new).


I saw a white faced Trident, BNIB going for $600 in sales forum. Thought it might have been a good deal until I found I could get one for a lot cheaper...From CW themselves. Looks like some people threw them up for sale as soon as they arrived.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Interesting. I find the white dial Tridents the only ones I like. I thought they were the most popular around here, too. Too bad they never made them in 45. Or probably a good thing for my checking account.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Thanks!*



blowfish89 said:


> Christopher Ward Winter Sale (the real one) - SALE
> Select models 50% off, many models 30% off as nearly new, and discounted straps.


Serenity now....Serenity now!!!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Thanks!*



tissotguy said:


> Serenity now....Serenity now!!!


Jerry Stiller was a scream!


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

Well I couldn't resist any longer. White face blue bezel C60 ordered. New Years resolution will be to sell some watches.


----------



## Lneepoch (Dec 6, 2015)

JacobTime still have a reasonable sale going on Frederique Constant watches. Trying really hard to make funds available for the FC-303WN5B6B. Only 40mm though 


$389 + Free shipping 

jacobtime.com/osc/Frederique-Constant-Automatic-Mens-Watch-FC-303WN5B6B-p-38294.*html
(remove ***)


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Thanks!*



blowfish89 said:


> USA, UK and EU - UK site has best prices.


Any issues ordering from Canada site to US?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Latest CW sale preview is live
http://www.christopherward.co.uk/mo...K+-+CW+Sale+Preview+1&utm_campaign=27/12/2015


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

City74 said:


> I know very little about this brand but having a hard time resisting this for $399. It's just GORGEOUS
> 
> View attachment 6442625


Did anyone work out where this was being sold???


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Thanks!*



Maxy said:


> Any issues ordering from Canada site to US?


I think it would be cheaper. If CW is going to take fewer euros when Americans order, can't see why they'd balk at Canadian dollars.
OTOH, I'm now surprised that SOME people here would even consider buying in a non-US currency.


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

those of you on the fence with the CWs- I got one of Kip's, a white dial/blue bezel. It hasn't been off my wrist except to shower for 3 days now. I hesitated about whether to get blue or black band, and went with the blue. I am glad I did. It is hard to tell from some of the photos, but the blue bezel and strap are not a bright or even medium blue. The band is navy, and the bezel is almost that dark in most settings. Shine a light on it, take a photo with auto flash, or wear it in bright light, and the blue pops more. Crappy cell phone pix below- after a few holiday tipples, of course.


----------



## m0xty (May 21, 2013)

The secon hand of trident is very nice...

Sent from my ASUS_T00G using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Got a charcoal slimline via the Canadian site. Let's see if it works out this time


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomadeals has the Casio G-Shock Mudman Scorpion G93001 for $108.99. About $20 less than the next-closest price I could find.


----------



## zacii (Dec 5, 2015)

What do you guys do to resist these temptations? 

...

Sent from the edge of my galaxy


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Alansmithee said:


> Did anyone work out where this was being sold???


I want to say Touch of Modern...Jomashop also has it for $449.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

taike said:


> America...Canada's ass


Touché. Well played.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zacii (Dec 5, 2015)

makitmama said:


> those of you on the fence with the CWs- I got one of Kip's, a white dial/blue bezel. It hasn't been off my wrist except to shower for 3 days now. I hesitated about whether to get blue or black band, and went with the blue. I am glad I did. It is hard to tell from some of the photos, but the blue bezel and strap are not a bright or even medium blue. The band is navy, and the bezel is almost that dark in most settings. Shine a light on it, take a photo with auto flash, or wear it in bright light, and the blue pops more. Crappy cell phone pix below- after a few holiday tipples, of course.
> 
> View attachment 6448649


What size dial is this?

Sent from the edge of my galaxy


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

zacii said:


> What do you guys do to resist these temptations?
> 
> ...
> 
> Sent from the edge of my galaxy


Cold shower


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

zacii said:


> What do you guys do to resist these temptations?
> 
> ...
> 
> Sent from the edge of my galaxy


Just think that this has been like the 4th or 5th major sale of the year for CW. Whether it was a 50% clearance, 30% nearly new, autumn sale, winter sale, and so on. This isnt a once in a lifetime sale....or so Ive learned since participating in one . Plan to participate in the next CW sale, dont let them take your money on their time table.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

zacii said:


> What do you guys do to resist these temptations?


There is only one way.

Unsubscribe thread.

LOL


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

UK Bargain, Heads Up - 
Bought a fistful of straps for my Xmas Prezzy off the 'bay, nice to have a rotation/backup of straps as well as watches.

NATO Military Nylon G10 RAF 3 Ring Watch Strap in a Choice of Style 20mm Wide - I bought Heritage £2.95 - buy 2 or more and save 10%
v.sturdy slim fitting with good buckles.
NATO Military Nylon G10 RAF 3 Ring Watch Strap in a Choice of Style 20mm Wide | eBay

Leather Military Watch Strap Band NATO- 18-24mm 2 for £15 - bought x4 - grey/brown 22mm, blue/black 20mm - admittedly cheap chinese leather, but no fraying or splitting seen.
grey looks well on SKX009, was spotted straight away at work and was liked by all.
Genuine Leather Military Watch Strap Band NATO G10 MoD Design with Spring Bars | eBay

Green Army NATO Nylon Watch Strap with Contrasting Orange Stitching 20mm - £2.95 - buy 2 or more and save 10%
Green Army NATO Nylon Watch Strap with Contrasting Orange Stitching 20mm | eBay

PU Rubber Watch Strap Dive Waterproof for Seiko Flat Z22 style 22mm £1.99 - buy 2 or more and save 10%
v.nice rubber diver strap, cut slithers off to fit a Momentum M1, this Rubber feels better than NATO on wrist!
Clearance Bargain PU Rubber Watch Strap Dive Waterproof for Seiko Flat Z22 22mm | eBay
Clearance Bargain PU Rubber Watch Strap Divers Waterproof 20mm 22mm Z20 Z22 | eBay

Leather Perforated Racing Watch Strap Choice of Colour & Size Diloy P380 - £1.95 - buy 2 or more and save 10%
cheap and cheerful but okay strap, once double prongs are worn in, not as nice as a large hole rally strap but comfy and looks okay.
Genuine Leather Perforated Racing Watch Strap Choice of Colour & Size Diloy P380 | eBay

bought a few others too, all in all good value for the money, I find out what I do and don't like buying cheap.

I now know I dislike rounded metal fittings on NATO Straps/double prong fasteners/small perforated leather straps.
Bought a Momentum without Date and find it annoys me, bought a Citizen Promaster and dislike the partial Bezel Diver grips similar to Pro Sun Diver III..
I will stand up and say I really dislike short reserve Automatics.


----------



## zacii (Dec 5, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> There is only one way.
> 
> Unsubscribe thread.
> 
> LOL


Let's not get reckless...



Sent from the edge of my galaxy


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

zacii said:


> What size dial is this?
> 
> Sent from the edge of my galaxy


that is the 38mm.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

City74 said:


> I know very little about this brand but having a hard time resisting this for $399. It's just GORGEOUS
> 
> View attachment 6442625


Troll move by not posting the link, model, or website.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

yoginasser said:


> Troll move by not posting the link, model, or website.


It was posted by the person he was quoting. Pay attention.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> It was posted by the person he was quoting. Pay attention.


Pay attention. There was no quote 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...lace-thread-4-a-1260410-948.html#post23886913


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> It was posted by the person he was quoting. Pay attention.


I quoted the original post. Perhaps you should heed your own, unsolicited, advice.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

zacii said:


> What do you guys do to resist these temptations?
> 
> ...
> 
> Sent from the edge of my galaxy


I think about the cancellation email I received from CW a couple of days ago and how they did me a favor. It was an impulse purchase, after all. Now, I can save my money for a nice watch from a reputable brand.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Jellytime said:


> Well I couldn't resist any longer. White face blue bezel C60 ordered. New Years resolution will be to sell some watches.


I bought so many watches lately that I also bought a light box to take photos for the extra ones I'm selling.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

yoginasser said:


> I quoted the original post. Perhaps you should heed your own, unsolicited, advice.


Nah, when people say troll I just turn into a dick. Sick of hearing it and don't even care if I was wrong. I should have said what first came to mind.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Already posted it but for those who didn't see:
Casio Men's MRW-S300H-4BVCF Tough Solar Watch With Black Resin Band for only $17.5 on Amazon.


----------



## Manchuri (Jul 8, 2014)

I picked up one of the charcoal C5 Slimlines in the CW sale. Been on the hunt for a hand winder and £200 was too good a deal to resist...even if I wasn't really interested in adding another CW to my collection.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Nothing rocks my boat on the CW sale, the bogus one last week was much more exciting, ended ordering two then,LOL, but now there's hardly anything left at 50% off ...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Number 2/50. "You saved $4500!" Yeah, right. It does have 12 real diamonds and an alligator strap though.


----------



## theflyingmoose (Nov 14, 2015)

Few quick questions concerning CW models currently on sale

Currently looking at two of the models onsale atm, and was hoping someone could answer this rather silly question. What is the bezel color of the following models:

C60-38-AUTO-SWVTR
C60-38-AUTO-SWRK2

Due to recent eye surgery (and terrible vision to begin with) I am having trouble telling the color myself, looks black to me, but could also be a rather dark red i suppose.

Also, am I correct in assuming the only difference between these two models are the straps? In which case, is one preferable to the other?

Was also wondering if anyone here has had any experience with the different strap options, as I have a rather skinny wrist, I am concidering the "small" version (it could be a nice change of pace not having to use the most inner hole as usual) or is this version a bit "girly" with the smaller buckle etc.?

On a final note, after having looked at the different sites the US site seems to offer the lowest price when converted to my native currency, is there any reason why I should use the british site over the US when it is slightly more expensive?

Thanks in advance for anyone willing to offer feedback or answers, and thank you to all those who post great deals!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Just arrived today. The smart move would have been to keep it boxed and wrapped and immediately flip it for at least an additional $20 after shipping costs. And I'll probably still try to find somebody in my life I can give it to, as I have no less than two better watches serving the exact same type of look/purpose in my rotation.

But I like it. It looks good. And it's a ridiculous, ridiculous amount of automatic watch for $27 delivered.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Just arrived today. The smart move would have been to keep it boxed and wrapped and immediately flip it for at least an additional $20 after shipping costs. And I'll probably still try to find somebody in my life I can give it to, as I have no less than two better watches serving the exact same type of look/purpose in my rotation.
> 
> But I like it. It looks good. And it's a ridiculous, ridiculous amount of automatic watch for $27 delivered.
> 
> View attachment 6451913


I said the same thing when mine arrived. Crazy deal.


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

RyanD said:


> I bought so many watches lately that I also bought a light box to take photos for the extra ones I'm selling.


That reminds me of this conversation I had with my wife last year.

Wife: You spent $2000 on camera equipment just to take pictures of your stupid watches!!??

Me: Well.....yea.....but I'll also take pictures of our daughters too...


----------



## dx315 (Apr 4, 2015)

Jellytime said:


> That reminds me of this conversation I had with my wife last year.
> 
> Wife: You spent $2000 on camera equipment just to take pictures of your stupid watches!!??
> 
> Me: Well.....yea.....but I'll also take pictures of our daughters too...


If she knew how much you spent on watches she would forget about the $2K on camera equipment.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## littlemountain (Oct 9, 2015)

theflyingmoose said:


> Few quick questions concerning CW models currently on sale
> 
> Currently looking at two of the models onsale atm, and was hoping someone could answer this rather silly question. What is the bezel color of the following models:
> 
> ...


C60-38-AUTO-SWRK2 - Red Bezel with Black Strap
C60-38-AUTO-SWVTR - Green Bezel with Brown Strap

The only difference between the two is bezel colour and strap.

The red bezel seems to be more popular since I have seen quite a few of those around. Also,there seemingly is no difference between the US, UK or EU versions of the site, and people seem to order from whichever one is the cheapest.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

theflyingmoose said:


> Few quick questions concerning CW models currently on sale
> 
> Currently looking at two of the models onsale atm, and was hoping someone could answer this rather silly question. What is the bezel color of the following models:
> 
> ...


Also, if you go with C60-38-AUTO-SWRK2 - Red Bezel with Black Strap - the strap appears to be a more causal, a little thicker type they call "Italian leather strap" with no option of strap length, only 124mm x 82xmm.

The Green Bezel with Brown Strap C60-38-AUTO-SWVTR is a more dressy "embossed alligator pattern Italian leather strap" and this one you have an option of choosing a short strap.

If you decide to go Green I'd go with the short strap for a better fit.

Hope this helps.


----------



## theflyingmoose (Nov 14, 2015)

Slant said:


> Also, if you go with C60-38-AUTO-SWRK2 - Red Bezel with Black Strap - the strap appears to be a more causal, a little thicker type they call "Italian leather strap" with no option of strap length, only 124mm x 82xmm.
> 
> The Green Bezel with Brown Strap C60-38-AUTO-SWVTR is a more dressy "embossed alligator pattern Italian leather strap" and this one you have an option of choosing a short strap.
> 
> ...


Big thanks to you both, *Slant *and *littlemountain* for the help, its highly appriciated. I'll have to think about it, first time in my life I have mistaken green and red (both for black lol), but i'll just blame that on tired eyes and the computer screen etc.

For some reason I am really questioning if I should pull the trigger, even at 50%, but they are certainly beautiful watches, love the white dials. It's weird concidering i almost spent the same amount on a few different more affordable pieces not that long ago, but then had a sudden change of heart. Though after hearing the praises from most owners on here I wonder if it'd be missing out if I didn't pull the trigger...


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Just arrived today. The smart move would have been to keep it boxed and wrapped and immediately flip it for at least an additional $20 after shipping costs. And I'll probably still try to find somebody in my life I can give it to, as I have no less than two better watches serving the exact same type of look/purpose in my rotation.
> 
> But I like it. It looks good. And it's a ridiculous, ridiculous amount of automatic watch for $27 delivered.
> 
> View attachment 6451913


Where????

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

jdanefrantz said:


> Where????
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Amazon deal from last week


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

jskibo said:


> Amazon deal from last week


Dang!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## fly_us (Dec 4, 2015)

jdanefrantz said:


> Dang!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Its gone in 20 mins..

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Does Helson have % off sales? I want a shark diver.

The red bezel VSA Maverick is back at its clearance price of $119 at Ashford:

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/v...maverick-gs/241438.pid?nid=cpg_cat600067&so=7


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Glycine Unisex 3890-11S-LBK9 "Combat" Stainless Steel Automatic... $412.50 on Amazon, was $1250 2 weeks ago.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Glycine prices seem to be on a downward trend. I'm going to definitely keep my eye on that in 2016.


----------



## Glacier (Oct 28, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Glycine prices seem to be on a downward trend. I'm going to definitely keep my eye on that in 2016.


Read old posts about once upon a time (lol something like 2-3 years ago?) Glycine from Klepsoo was like a real bargain ($500ish auto combat subs I think?) but prices has gone up a lot or the sales were no longer there.

In any case prices going back down would be awesome!


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

mannal said:


> I said the same thing when mine arrived. Crazy deal.


Had I seen the desk when it was live, I would have bought one for my brother's wedding next month. Awesome deal!

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm having more than just a sneaky suspicion (and find it more than just coincidence) that these Glycine price drops are probably somehow related to the Ashford Davidoff blowouts, as well as all the recent Maurice Lacroix price drops...since there's been news out there since July that the parent company for all 3 is in "sellout" mode.


Glacier said:


> Read old posts about once upon a time (lol something like 2-3 years ago?) Glycine from Klepsoo was like a real bargain ($500ish auto combat subs I think?) but prices has gone up a lot or the sales were no longer there.
> 
> In any case prices going back down would be awesome!





WorthTheWrist said:


> Glycine prices seem to be on a downward trend. I'm going to definitely keep my eye on that in 2016.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> I'm having more than just a sneaky suspicion (and find it more than just coincidence) that these Glycine price drops are probably somehow related to the Ashford Davidoff blowouts, as well as all the recent Maurice Lacroix price drops...since there's been news out there since July that the parent company for all 3 is in "sellout" mode.


Thanks. You encouraged me to look up info on the sale of Maurice Lacroix. More info here for anyone interested: 
Swiss Watch Brand Maurice Lacroix Up for Sale on Franc Surge - Bloomberg Business


----------



## Glacier (Oct 28, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> I'm having more than just a sneaky suspicion (and find it more than just coincidence) that these Glycine price drops are probably somehow related to the Ashford Davidoff blowouts, as well as all the recent Maurice Lacroix price drops...since there's been news out there since July that the parent company for all 3 is in "sellout" mode.


If that's true then... by the time I aim for a Glycine Airman 22 they'd probably be back to non-dropped prices


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

ToM has a 24 hour oris sale, looks like things are about 50% off

Sent from paradise!


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Touch of Modern is having a 24hr sale on Oris watches, with some big reductions - some around 60%.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Well the chris wards even at 50% is a tad too much for me so i snagged this instead at a good deal










Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## bel (Mar 1, 2010)

cryptguard said:


> Touch of Modern is having a 24hr sale on Oris watches, with some big reductions - some around 60%.


:O Oris Aquis, would get if i didn't already blow out my budget.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Got to be sure to grab that TT3 "quartz" chronograph, LOL!



cryptguard said:


> Touch of Modern is having a 24hr sale on Oris watches, with some big reductions - some around 60%.


----------



## ÜberUhr (Nov 30, 2011)

dumberdrummer said:


> since there's been news out there since July that the parent company for all 3 is in "sellout" mode.


...and the parent company of Glycine is ?

Von meinem iPod gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## louis30th (Sep 25, 2014)

Is the 50% deal for CW still going on? I couldn't find it anywhere on the website. Thank you!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

louis30th said:


> Is the 50% deal for CW still going on? I couldn't find it anywhere on the website. Thank you!


Seems you can only get there from an email link. Here you go...

SALE


----------



## 907rx7 (Nov 24, 2015)

it appears they still haven't adjusted the exchange rate... through us website this is 300usd, this is a really tempting opportunity for my first auto.
http://ca.christopherward.com/sale-winter2015/watches50-winter2015/c5-slm-sck.html


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

eggnspoons said:


> *Glycine Unisex 3890-11S-LBK9 "Combat" Stainless Steel Automatic... $412.50 on Amazon, was $1250 2 weeks ago.*
> 
> View attachment 6454201


The following is not necessarily a deal, just sharing some info:
Googled part of the model number and found the same model on bracelet for € 779 with vat --- That's around $674 without vat... It was OOS though. Would've been very interesting to me if it didn't use an ETA.
Link for the curious.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Google is your friend. But since that's not easy enough for you, it's DKSH Holding AG.



ÜberUhr said:


> ...and the parent company of Glycine is ?
> 
> Von meinem iPod gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tousie (Dec 3, 2015)

907rx7 said:


> it appears they still haven't adjusted the exchange rate... through us website this is 300usd, this is a really tempting opportunity for my first auto.
> View attachment 6455401


That is a very nice watch for not a lot of money! Just a heads up though, that particular model is mechanical but not automatic. Will require daily hand winding.


----------



## durhamcockney (Oct 18, 2015)

cryptguard said:


> Touch of Modern is having a 24hr sale on Oris watches, with some big reductions - some around 60%.


Balls they won't send to the UK 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## 907rx7 (Nov 24, 2015)

Tousie said:


> That is a very nice watch for not a lot of money! Just a heads up though, that particular model is mechanical but not automatic. Will require daily hand winding.


Good to know! Good thing I'm still window shopping. I really like the c30 quartz chrono too but it is a lot more than I would like to spend atm.


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

Man, I hadn't noticed the thing with the Canadian pesos.

The Trident Pro I bought would've been $462 CAD, or *$333 USD*. That's about 63% off list price.

And I thought I was doing good by paying in Euros...that was about $370 USD, versus the $412 price on the US site.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Had you been taught to ask a question graciously, with a please and thank you, then perhaps a more polite response would have been in order. But then again, looking at your reply, good parenting was obviously not a part of your upbringing.


ÜberUhr said:


> Thanks big mouth, next time maybe you'll finish your sentence. Now, go stuff your big mouth with some meat pie.
> 
> Von meinem iPod gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Glacier said:


> If that's true then... by the time I aim for a Glycine Airman 22 they'd probably be back to non-dropped prices


Airman prices haven't seemed to budge. Most of the Glycines that I'm seeing at steep discounts are old models.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Maybe this can divert us from talking about each others moms. I think this is the watch (Maurice Lacroix Les Classiques Chronograph LC1228-SS001331) that was mentioned for earlier for $399, but no info was provided on how to obtain it at that price. Joma has it for $449. They also have a similar auto version for $849.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Thanks!*



carlborg said:


> I saw a white faced Trident, BNIB going for $600 in sales forum. Thought it might have been a good deal until I found I could get one for a lot cheaper...From CW themselves. Looks like some people threw them up for sale as soon as they arrived.


And this is exactly my problem with CW. I want to like them, but they kept devaluing their own brand, which makes it hard for me to justify the money to buy one. At the proposed 65% off, I was damn close to buying a jumping hour, but even then I just couldn't do it.

A $1500 watch bought at $750 or less is a deal. But a $1500 watch that always seems to sell for $750 or less is an Invicta.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

Could someone please enlighten me on the differences of these 2 CHrWard watches? pictures and descriptions are exactly the same...

C3SCT-MK2
C3SCK-MK2


----------



## littlemountain (Oct 9, 2015)

shootermcgavin said:


> Could someone please enlighten me on the differences of these 2 CHrWard watches? pictures and descriptions are exactly the same...
> 
> C3SCT-MK2
> C3SCK-MK2


Looks exactly the same to me, even down to the straps. Usually the different codes indicate different strap but I have no idea why there seem to be two codes for the same watch.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

littlemountain said:


> Looks exactly the same to me, even down to the straps. Usually the different codes indicate different strap but I have no idea why there seem to be two codes for the same watch.


my thoughts too, I'm ready to pull the trigger but would like to know if there's a diff or not btw these 2.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

shootermcgavin said:


> Could someone please enlighten me on the differences of these 2 CHrWard watches? pictures and descriptions are exactly the same...
> 
> C3SCT-MK2
> C3SCK-MK2


Think CT is tan and CK is black


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for the heads-up. I picked up the brown strap for my brother's CW C11. Decent leather, correct buckle and speed pins for 39 CAD.


----------



## Glacier (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: Thanks!*



RidingDonkeys said:


> And this is exactly my problem with CW. I want to like them, but they kept devaluing their own brand, which makes it hard for me to justify the money to buy one. At the proposed 65% off, I was damn close to buying a jumping hour, but even then I just couldn't do it.
> 
> A $1500 watch bought at $750 or less is a deal. But a $1500 watch that always seems to sell for $750 or less is an Invicta.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


I heard CW staff / decision makers communicate with their fans (eg, over at the CW forums) quite regularly - and this kind of opinion has been voiced many times but the trend to chain discount with ever lowering price hasn't changed much 

Yeah the 50% offs are often clearance of models that don't sell well.
But the 10% > 15% > 25% off chains just keep coming...


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

phuchmileif said:


> Man, I hadn't noticed the thing with the Canadian pesos.
> 
> The Trident Pro I bought would've been $462 CAD, or *$333 USD*. That's about 63% off list price.
> 
> And I thought I was doing good by paying in Euros...that was about $370 USD, versus the $412 price on the US site.


Geez, 8 hours and no negative comments. :-s
A few days ago I called the US dollar the "real" dollar, and suggested buying in Canadian dollars.
I was told I'd offended a country, and that nobody cared about the Canadian currency.

(If anybody trashes you for saying "peso", just respond that "yes" both Mexico and Canada have oil based economies.)
When I checked, the Singapore dollar was also a pretty good conversion.

For Canadians, you want to buy in Canadian dollars and ship to the US -- I'm still waiting to get my DHL guaranteed by Christmas ChristopherWard watch.


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Thanks!*



Glacier said:


> I heard CW staff / decision makers communicate with their fans (eg, over at the CW forums) quite regularly - and this kind of opinion has been voiced many times but the trend to chain discount with ever lowing price hasn't changed much
> 
> Yeah the 50% offs are often clearance of models that don't sell well.
> But the 10% > 15% > 25% off chains just keep coming...


It will be because at present sales keep expanding and you have fresh rubes..em.. customers coming in who don't realise that the sales prize *is* the price - however at some point you start to put people off - I do like the look of the Trident but I no longer believe the prices (which has always been a 'suspension of disbelief' thing with watches anyway once you pay more than £200...).


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I think the folks at Touch of Modern need to get their specs cleared up. Checked out the Oris sale and found this. Poor.










Some good deals though.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mitchjrj said:


> I think the folks at Touch of Modern need to get their specs cleared up. Checked out the Oris sale and found this. Poor.
> 
> Some good deals though.


Good price on the Audi Sport, but I can't buy one until I get an R8.

Somebody please buy my Atom. I'll even throw in a matching Tissot 7750 watch.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Oris Challenge limited edition for $594 at Amazon Warehouse.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B009OHKK64/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Oris Challenge limited edition for $594 at Amazon Warehouse.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B009OHKK64/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


used watch with scratches on body and the band, not sure how much of a deal that is.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

shootermcgavin said:


> used watch with scratches on body and the band, not sure how much of a deal that is.


The cheapest new one I see is over $1000.

I have never received a watch from Amazon Warehouse that actually had scratches on it. I have received defective ones though. They have free return shipping if you aren't happy with it.


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

Given amazon's return policy seems a no brainer - buy, inspect and send straight back if you don't like...


----------



## Capital_Ex (May 15, 2014)

wildpack said:


> Geez, 8 hours and no negative comments. :-s
> A few days ago I called the US dollar the "real" dollar, and suggested buying in Canadian dollars.
> I was told I'd offended a country, and that nobody cared about the Canadian currency.
> 
> ...


Guess, the comment was posted at a time when CW deal is on going and peeps couldn't care less of what was said. Double standard, yes clear even in cloudy day in Alberda.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomashop has a really nice deal on the Frederique Constant Classics Index black dial-black leather dress watch, Model FC-303B5B6. Coupon code 'GOOGLE10' takes it to $409. That's just under $100 less than the next-closest price, Amazon.

Frederique Constant Classic Automatic Black Dial Black Leather Men's Watch FC-303B5B6 - Classics - Frederique Constant - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Saw this at Argos UK - Citizen AT2358 for 79.99£ or about 108€:










Buy Citizen Mens' Eco Drive Black Dial Chronograph Watch at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Men's watches.

Anyone has an idea on what's the width of this one?
Also, is any UK member out there willing help a WIS fellow and ship this one to Portugal? :roll:

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jomashop has a really nice deal on the Frederique Constant Classics Index black dial-black leather dress watch, Model FC-303B5B6. Coupon code 'GOOGLE10' takes it to $409. That's just under $100 less than the next-closest price, Amazon.
> 
> Frederique Constant Classic Automatic Black Dial Black Leather Men's Watch FC-303B5B6 - Classics - Frederique Constant - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> View attachment 6461065


Tempting. I'd spring for it if it had a black date wheel.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

mitchjrj said:


> I think the folks at Touch of Modern need to get their specs cleared up. Checked out the Oris sale and found this. Poor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt they gather their own specs, considering how much they sell. It's probably provided by the vendor they're selling for.


----------



## jamesGee (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey folks,

Apologies in advance for what is going to be a fairly long post.

For starters, here's the deal, which was mentioned on this thread earlier: the Deep Blue Sea Quest 1000m Diver for *99.60 USD*, with Watchuseek 'WUSF74' coupon code applied. I'm not sure how long this coupon will remain active, or if it even time limited.

It comes in 7 gorgeous colours. You can check it out here:
www[dot]deepbluewatches[dot]com[slash]seaqudi1042[dot]html.
(I can't post links yet - too few posts.)

This piece has many excellent qualities, which for me off-set the 15 mm thickness (which I hear it wears thinner with the very comfy 'bubble' caseback). It's got a sapphire crystal, manual helium release valve, Seiko day-date quartz movement, excellent lume, beatiful dial and sporty hands, rotating bezel, and a nicely fitted rubber strap.

Earlier, the green and crimson red models were showing 'out of stock'. Their excellent customer service rep has informed me that this was an error, and the red and green models are now back up for anyone who wanted one and missed out. I somehow ended up ordering a navy and crimson red dial for myself, and a white and green dial for my brother. (Thank goodness Santa was feeling fairly generous with the pocket money this year.)

I want to say, all along the way their customer service has been nothing short of excellent. I received a response to my first email query on Boxing Day, which was also a Saturday. The rep got the issue with the red and green dial models showing 'out of stock' fixed in a very timely fashion. He even went so far as to cancel my two individual navy+white and green+red orders and lump them together to save me $50 on shipping cost.

Finally, here is a pic. Hope someone enjoys this deal as much as me!








Cheers,
James


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Thanks!*



Alansmithee said:


> It will be because at present sales keep expanding and you have fresh rubes..em.. customers coming in who don't realise that the sales prize *is* the price - however at some point you start to put people off - I do like the look of the Trident but I no longer believe the prices (which has always been a 'suspension of disbelief' thing with watches anyway once you pay more than £200...).


IIRC, a year or so ago there was complaining that CW prices had increased with popuarity, with comments like, "are they trying to be Swiss or something?" Current reduced prices might be a correction.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

jamesGee said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Apologies in advance for what is going to be a fairly long post.
> 
> ...


Red is up!? On it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romeo890 (Apr 11, 2015)

where from


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

romeo890 said:


> where from


SEA QUEST DIVER 1000M 42MM 7 COLORS - PRO DIVER COLLECTION
From this thread.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/happy-holidays-big-thank-you-deep-blue-watches-2707002.html
Big thanks to Stan for the great deal!


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

This deal is for the Aussies out there: eBay (.com.au) is having a 15% sitewide coupon code, details here:
eBay.com.au - Pages | Buyer coupons | celebrate2015 |

I don't think this will work for anyone else, because one of the conditions is that payment must be made with Australian PayPal.

To sweeten the deal: cashrewards.com.au is offering 4% cashback.


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Touch Of Modern is having a Vulcain sale at up to 65% off - though watches that are outside the generally agreed "affordable" range.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Red is up!? On it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Coupon code is still working!! Thanks for the heads up. $110 shipped, I can live with that!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Stan/Deep Blue and for folks who posted this deal on here. Got my watch today and this is awesome piece(even for $249 price) and for the deal price.. this is simply unbelievable!


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Jomashop has the Raymond Weil Freelancer Chronograph Urban Black Dial Black Leather Men's Watch on sale for $975. Best price I have seen.










Raymond Weil Freelancer Chronograph Urban Black Dial Black Leather Men's Watch 7730-BK-05207 - Freelancer - Raymond Weil - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

This seems a nice choice for $364, swiss made automatic with day and date:










Edox Les Vauberts 83007-3-AIN Men's Watch


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

shootermcgavin said:


> used watch with scratches on body and the band, not sure how much of a deal that is.


Somebody bought it...


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Somebody bought it...


a sucker is born every minute, your point?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

shootermcgavin said:


> a sucker is born every minute, your point?


They can probably make a small profit on it. Used ones are usually around $700-800. I thought about it, but decided it wasn't worth the effort.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

OK, dammit; somebody needs to buy this now.

I've mentioned this watch on here before, but now it's even a deeper discount. Inventory Adjusters has a Citizen Signature Grand Classic, two-tone with a very sharp blue dial. (I'm not generally into two-tone, but it seems to work very well here.) The watch was a display model, and they point out in their photos a couple of blemishes on the bezel that seem rather slight and possibly fixable to me. Anyway, with coupon code 'newyear' for 15% off the watch's price is now at $362.95!

Citizen Signature Grand Classics are just amazing watches for the money -- I got a white dial one at a really nice discount, but nothing like this. This is more than 50% off the _gray market_ price; not the MSRP.

Citizen Automatic Mens Grand Classic Blue Dial 2Tone Watch NB0046-51L - Inventory Adjusters


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> OK, dammit; somebody needs to buy this now.
> 
> I've mentioned this watch on here before, but now it's even a deeper discount. Inventory Adjusters has a Citizen Signature Grand Classic, two-tone with a very sharp blue dial. (I'm not generally into two-tone, but it seems to work very well here.) The watch was a display model, and they point out in their photos a couple of blemishes on the bezel that seem rather slight and possibly fixable to me. Anyway, with coupon code 'newyear' for 15% off the watch's price is now at $362.95!


Great deal, but I'm holding out for the blue dive model. Another good deal is the Valentino auto chrono for $533 after coupon.

I just noticed that Inventory Adjusters also has an Ebay store. Some of the starting bids are less than their web site prices plus you get Ebay bucks. Others are better deals on their web site.


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

*Orient Men's Automatic Watch CEM65004







Discount watch store dot com, $109.78, code YES10 gets an additional 10% off, **register an email address for $10 off, unfortunately you can't use both codes at the same transaction, got mine for $98.80 plus 6% cash back as I am a member of cash rewards.

Enjoy*


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi jamesGee,
Thanks forte info.

two on there way to Australia, white for myself, orange for my son, belated Christmas present.

BigEd


jamesGee said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Apologies in advance for what is going to be a fairly long post.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> OK, dammit; somebody needs to buy this now.
> 
> I've mentioned this watch on here before, but now it's even a deeper discount. Inventory Adjusters has a Citizen Signature Grand Classic, two-tone with a very sharp blue dial. (I'm not generally into two-tone, but it seems to work very well here.) The watch was a display model, and they point out in their photos a couple of blemishes on the bezel that seem rather slight and possibly fixable to me. Anyway, with coupon code 'newyear' for 15% off the watch's price is now at $362.95!
> 
> Citizen Signature Grand Classics are just amazing watches for the money -- I got a white dial one at a really nice discount, but nothing like this. This is more than 50% off the _gray market_ price; not the MSRP.


Even with import to the the UK that is a great deal - please please someone buy it before I get too weak to resist....


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Alansmithee said:


> Even with import to the the UK that is a great deal - please please someone buy it before I get too weak to resist....


White Dial on it's way. Was 109.60 with post to New York and will end up costing me another 11 bucks to forward to the big sandpit.

Damn you this forum!!! my divorce will end up costing me a lot more!!!


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

Revue Thommen on Touch of Modern, check them out. If I remember correctly, not as cheap as the Gemnation sale though. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Damn you forum indeed, I ended up buying 2 Deep Blue watches in the last 3 days (5 since Black Friday).... 

We should probably pool our resources and get a better deal on a divorce laywer.


----------



## bel (Mar 1, 2010)

sanriopurin said:


> Revue Thommen on Touch of Modern, check them out. If I remember correctly, not as cheap as the Gemnation sale though.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


sweet prices but i dont fancy any, well everyone should atleast check them out.


----------



## Mrxnyc (Jul 13, 2015)

http://m.thewatchery.com/products/286497 with TWAFTERCHRISTMAS ($30 off $250+) in addition to the BeFrugal cash back makes this Maurice Lacroix Quartz Miros on bracelet approx $227. 
I am still trying to decide if this is a good price or not given the ML situation and brand rep. They also have several on leather straps for $239

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

The SARB065 Cocktail Time is available at Massdrop for as low as $324.99 depending on group buy numbers. The deal closes on January 9.

I think shipping to the US is $7.50, but can't confirm as I'm in Australia. Shipping to Australia is $16.50.

I'd jump on board if I didn't already have one in the mail.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> I doubt they gather their own specs, considering how much they sell. It's probably provided by the vendor they're selling for.


That's even more scary!


----------



## bel (Mar 1, 2010)

Seiko cocktail on sale at massdrop, great looking watch.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Grinny456 said:


> Jomashop has the Raymond Weil Freelancer Chronograph Urban Black Dial Black Leather Men's Watch on sale for $975. Best price I have seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So tempting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

bel said:


> Seiko cocktail on sale at massdrop, great looking watch.


Grab the torches! :-d


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

sanriopurin said:


> Revue Thommen on Touch of Modern, check them out. If I remember correctly, not as cheap as the Gemnation sale though.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


I think prices are the same or at least on some of the models, the watches will probably still come from Gemnation anyway.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

sanriopurin said:


> Revue Thommen on Touch of Modern, check them out. If I remember correctly, not as cheap as the Gemnation sale though.


Ironic since, before today, the Revue Thommens on ToM all showed as coming from Gemnation who is now listing most of them on their site at full MSRP. I had been eyeing the Bicompax but now that Moonphase is calling my name -- thanks to you and WorththeWrist's great review.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/non-...antieme-day-month-date-moonphase-1521625.html


----------



## jamesGee (Aug 23, 2015)

BigEd said:


> Hi jamesGee,
> Thanks forte info.
> 
> two on there way to Australia, white for myself, orange for my son, belated Christmas present.
> ...


Good choices Ed, I hope you enjoy!


----------



## pjmaxm (Apr 11, 2008)

So I got a surprise in my email this morning in regards to the Christopher Ward 50% off the entire website. 

I received a shipping confirmation for the 38mm white dialed Trident on a bracelet that I ordered during the 50% off the site and the 15% coupon also working last week. I never got an email canceling the order but just assumed that it would take them a while to send it because of the holiday, but then I got this shipping confirmation. :think:


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

pjmaxm said:


> So I got a surprise in my email this morning in regards to the Christopher Ward 50% off the entire website.
> 
> I received a shipping confirmation for the 38mm white dialed Trident on a bracelet that I ordered during the 50% off the site and the 15% coupon also working last week. I never got an email canceling the order but just assumed that it would take them a while to send it because of the holiday, but then I got this shipping confirmation. :think:


is it one of the models that they ended up putting up for 50% off anyways? if it is, that might be why they didn't cancel your order. it seems like they're looking to move the white dialed tridents.


----------



## pjmaxm (Apr 11, 2008)

danktrees said:


> is it one of the models that they ended up putting up for 50% off anyways? if it is, that might be why they didn't cancel your order. it seems like they're looking to move the white dialed tridents.


Kind of, I mean it is a white dialed 38mm trident but I ordered the white dial with black bezel on bracelet and most of the 38mm white dial tridents I saw on the 50% sale I thought were red or green bezel and on leather. So close but mine was not the exact models they put on sale.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

pjmaxm said:


> Kind of, I mean it is a white dialed 38mm trident but I ordered the white dial with black bezel on bracelet and most of the 38mm white dial tridents I saw on the 50% sale I thought were red or green bezel and on leather. So close but mine was not the exact models they put on sale.


maybe they figured it was close enough haha. either way, well done.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Lowest price ever on this Casio Men's PRW-2500T-7CR Pro Trek Tough Solar Digital Sport Watch
currently only $215, saw it around $250 recently.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

FYI: that's a several year old model and technology. You can find the current, PRW3500, for under $200 at sites like jet.com (but granted, not on a steel bracelet). Personally speaking, I think I would prefer an ABC watch on a rubber or PU strap...but that's just me.



iuserman said:


> Lowest price ever on this Casio Men's PRW-2500T-7CR Pro Trek Tough Solar Digital Sport Watch
> currently only $215, saw it around $250 recently.
> View attachment 6473026


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

pjmaxm said:


> So I got a surprise in my email this morning in regards to the Christopher Ward 50% off the entire website.
> 
> I received a shipping confirmation for the 38mm white dialed Trident on a bracelet that I ordered during the 50% off the site and the 15% coupon also working last week. I never got an email canceling the order but just assumed that it would take them a while to send it because of the holiday, but then I got this shipping confirmation. :think:


And you got the 15% off. You got a steal. Nice one.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh, my ... End-of-year clearance sale at The Watchery + 'HOLIDAY200' coupon code + 15.3% rebate from BeFrugal =

Tag Heuer Monaco automatic, model CAW211D.FC6300 for $3,570.27. You won't come close to that anywhere outside of their family of sites.

Tag Heuer CAW211D.FC6300 Watches,Men's Monaco Automatic Chronograph White & Blue Dial Navy Blue Genuine Leather, Chronograph Tag Heuer Automatic Watches


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ Incredible deal.


----------



## gipsey (Sep 26, 2015)

Another deep blue sea quest on its way to Aus . This is definitely starting to be an addiction!

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Amazon.de has the Alpha Saphir by Jacques Lemans Men's Chrono V533A-01 for a particularly good value for our friends in Germany (only 40 euros shipped in Germany), but also clocks in at a respectable $75 for most everyone else.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

A Kontiki chrono at Watchery again, 1 available 'may be a store display' , $1K :

Eterna 1240.41.43.1183 Watches,1240.41.43.1183 Eterna Kontiki Men's Stainless Steel Automatic Watch, Chronograph Eterna Automatic Watches


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

thechin said:


> A Kontiki chrono at Watchery again, 1 available 'may be a store display' , $1K :
> 
> Eterna 1240.41.43.1183 Watches,1240.41.43.1183 Eterna Kontiki Men's Stainless Steel Automatic Watch, Chronograph Eterna Automatic Watches


Add code WMP1075011191512061753180175 on top of HOLIDAY200 to get another 100 off.


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

thechin said:


> A Kontiki chrono at Watchery again, 1 available 'may be a store display' , $1K :
> 
> Eterna 1240.41.43.1183 Watches,1240.41.43.1183 Eterna Kontiki Men's Stainless Steel Automatic Watch, Chronograph Eterna Automatic Watches


Add code WMP1075011191512061753180175 on top of HOLIDAY200 to get another 100 off.


----------



## CaliNawlins (May 24, 2015)

gregington said:


> The SARB065 Cocktail Time is available at Massdrop for as low as $324.99 depending on group buy numbers. The deal closes on January 9.
> 
> I think shipping to the US is $7.50, but can't confirm as I'm in Australia. Shipping to Australia is $16.50.
> 
> I'd jump on board if I didn't already have one in the mail.


I've joined this Massdrop for the SARB065 Cocktail Time.

Got one one the previous drop as a gift and the transaction was very smooth.

The drop is locked in at the $324.99 lowest price before shipping (and taxes if you're subject to them).


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

cuica said:


> Saw this at Argos UK - Citizen AT2358 for 79.99£ or about 108€:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this one - is this watch sold in the USA? Didn't see it listed on Amazon or other Citizen dealers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Glacier said:


> Read old posts about once upon a time (lol something like 2-3 years ago?) Glycine from Klepsoo was like a real bargain ($500ish auto combat subs I think?) but prices has gone up a lot or the sales were no longer there.
> 
> In any case prices going back down would be awesome!


+1. Got a Glycine Combat Sub from Klepsoo for 531$ USD back in November 2014...I made a mistake flipping it, wanted another one this summer and they are close to 1K$.... Impossible for me to pay 1K$ for this watch, looks great but at 1K$ lots of other options.

It was priced fairly at 500-600$ depending on the configuration. I don't think they are worth more than 700-800$ though.

S.


----------



## bullet3z (Mar 18, 2015)

thechin said:


> This seems a nice choice for $364, swiss made automatic with day and date:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Earlier this year both the white and black versions were $318 with free shipping from Ashford.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

The SARB065 was offered on Amazon last week for $280. I missed out but have a Camel alert set, if it happened once it should happen a again...


CaliNawlins said:


> I've joined this Massdrop for the SARB065 Cocktail Time.
> 
> Got one one the previous drop as a gift and the transaction was very smooth.
> 
> The drop is locked in at the $324.99 lowest price before shipping (and taxes if you're subject to them).


----------



## Beewill (Jan 12, 2015)

pjmaxm said:


> So I got a surprise in my email this morning in regards to the Christopher Ward 50% off the entire website.
> 
> I received a shipping confirmation for the 38mm white dialed Trident on a bracelet that I ordered during the 50% off the site and the 15% coupon also working last week. I never got an email canceling the order but just assumed that it would take them a while to send it because of the holiday, but then I got this shipping confirmation. :think:


Was this an invite only sale? I've had my eye on a C7 Chrono for a few weeks and I'm in at half price but there is nothing on the website about the sale.


----------



## pjmaxm (Apr 11, 2008)

Beewill said:


> Was this an invite only sale? I've had my eye on a C7 Chrono for a few weeks and I'm in at half price but there is nothing on the website about the sale.


There was a mistake by CW where basically the whole site was listed at 50% off. After that was corrected a few days ago a much smaller list of watches was listed at 50% off.

Link: Watches - 50%


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

Beewill said:


> Was this an invite only sale? I've had my eye on a C7 Chrono for a few weeks and I'm in at half price but there is nothing on the website about the sale.


Go back a few pages and there's a link, that's the only way you can find it I think.


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

They threw another 42mm Trident up there- a white/green GMT, same as what I got last week.

Strangely, the stock photo for it seems to have the exact same issue as the one I got- 12 o'clock indices applied by a blind guy.

None of their other Trident photos seem to show a watch with this issue.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Ladies Eterna quartz for 66 quid. Though about getting one for my wife but she says she has enough watches (will never hear the same about hand bags )
http://Eterna Sahida Women's Quartz... Strap 2610.41.10.1375: Amazon.co.uk: Watches


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Ah, it is refreshing to see 3 straight pages of deals and no more childish bickering.

In addition to the Cocktail Time, Massdrop also has:

Orient Flight Watch, $119









and the Seiko Prospex Kinetic GMT $194


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> Ah, it is refreshing to see 3 straight pages of deals and no more childish bickering.


Your momma is ugly!

Take that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Beewill said:


> Was this an invite only sale? I've had my eye on a C7 Chrono for a few weeks and I'm in at half price but there is nothing on the website about the sale.


No one answered your question. This is the preview sale, only for previous customers. The public sale (also viewable on the website) will start after this, but by then most of the watches will be gone. CW sales are typically like this.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

The Seiko GMT is noteworthy for the fact it operates similar to Rolex and Omega in that it has the jumping hour hand that can be set to local time without stopping the movement so the 24hr. hand keeps the correct time. Much more useful for travel that the standard ETA 2824 setup that adjusts the 24 hour hand instead.



Ticonderoga said:


> and the Seiko Prospex Kinetic GMT $194
> 
> View attachment 6477066


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

phuchmileif said:


> They threw another 42mm Trident up there- a white/green GMT, same as what I got last week.
> 
> Strangely, the stock photo for it seems to have the exact same issue as the one I got- 12 o'clock indices applied by a blind guy.
> 
> None of their other Trident photos seem to show a watch with this issue.


what do you mean? what's wrong w/the indices?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Neither code was accepted???



rgb66rgb said:


> Add code WMP1075011191512061753180175 on top of HOLIDAY200 to get another 100 off.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Finally got my refund from the CW fiasco. Actually cost me a few bucks due to currency exchange fluctuation. Thanks, Wera!


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

sal4 said:


> I like this one - is this watch sold in the USA? Didn't see it listed on Amazon or other Citizen dealers.


I haven't seen this watch in the US but, at first glance, it is very similar to the AT4008-51E. However, the AT4008 is a significant upgrade and more expensive than the watch you are asking about, typically $260 grey market and $360 or so from Amazon (recent price reduction from $446. Key AT4008-51E features:

Radio controlled ("Atomic Timekeeping), always accurate within a split second in North America or UK.
Sapphire crystal
200M WR
Quality bracelet with solid end pieces
Day of the week complication
Perpetual calendar
Automatic Daylight Savings Time adjustment
Chronograph - though not the greatest implementation
Alarm
24 hour dial
Power meter
Eco-Drive, of course


The A-T line of watches are an excellent value. It may not have the panache of an auto but it is truly a watch for the those who value accuracy and functionality.

And yes, I own one of these! Highly recommended.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

taike said:


> Finally got my refund from the CW fiasco. Actually cost me a few bucks due to currency exchange fluctuation. Thanks, Wera!


I need to check my refund, i will be asking CW to make me whole if that happened to me.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

shootermcgavin said:


> what do you mean? what's wrong w/the indices?


The double indices at the top of mine are uneven. Right side is dropped below the left, and they're not perfectly parallel. It looks kinda okay at some angles, but as you move your perspective around, they start to look really cattywampus. A disappointment, but I'm assured that it will be fixed. Waiting to hear if I'm going to get an exchange or send mine across the pond for service.

I just found it odd that their pic of the same model watch seemed to show the same thing- but it's hard to really tell until you've got the watch in front of you.

I try not to nitpick stuff like this, but in this case, I simply found the error to be a bit too obvious to be acceptable.


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Neither code was accepted???


Both worked on my basket. Didn't buy but the deduction was made. Oh, I'd added a $29 watch winder from the page I saw that code on. Reg $350 or something now 91% off. Perhaps that's why I saw the extra 100 deducted.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Interesting, as the 12 o'clock indices on my 42mm are slightly misaligned, too. Slight enough to where I'm not going to pursue it, but enough so whereas I noticed it.



phuchmileif said:


> The double indices at the top of mine are uneven. Right side is dropped below the left, and they're not perfectly parallel. It looks kinda okay at some angles, but as you move your perspective around, they start to look really cattywampus. A disappointment, but I'm assured that it will be fixed. Waiting to hear if I'm going to get an exchange or send mine across the pond for service.
> 
> I just found it odd that their pic of the same model watch seemed to show the same thing- but it's hard to really tell until you've got the watch in front of you.
> 
> I try not to nitpick stuff like this, but in this case, I simply found the error to be a bit too obvious to be acceptable.


----------



## carlborg (Oct 6, 2013)

taike said:


> Finally got my refund from the CW fiasco. Actually cost me a few bucks due to currency exchange fluctuation. Thanks, Wera!


From my understanding of US Commerce laws (via Google searches), if they actually charge you for a pricing error, and the consumer can reasonably expect the pricing was legitimate (which would be the case considering the recent 50% sales) then they should honor the sale. Provided their Terms of Service don't specifically address the issue, and I don't see anything about errors on the pricing portion of their ToS.


----------



## damonism (Dec 27, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> No one answered your question. This is the preview sale, only for previous customers. The public sale (also viewable on the website) will start after this, but by then most of the watches will be gone. CW sales are typically like this.


You don't have to be a previous customer to get the notification about the preview sale, just signed up to their mailing list (I got the email about it and have never purchased from CW).


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Bulova Men's 98B208 Analog Display Automatic Blue Watch on Amazon






for under $150, lowest to date apparently?Or you can wear a bar of chocolate Timex T2N212 for under $10


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> I haven't seen this watch in the US but, at first glance, it is very similar to the AT4008-51E. However, the AT4008 is a significant upgrade and more expensive than the watch you are asking about, typically $260 grey market and $360 or so from Amazon (recent price reduction from $446. Key AT4008-51E features:
> 
> Radio controlled ("Atomic Timekeeping), always accurate within a split second in North America or UK.
> Sapphire crystal
> ...


Thanks for the response - that's a beautiful Citizen model for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soxman5 (Sep 16, 2012)

Whoa. Nice deal on this timex t49932 expedition at dealyard! After using code 816DY10, and with free shipping, this came out to under $22!! Amazon has it over $60 I believe (correction: Amazon now has a comparable price but dealyard still wins by a few $). I just grabbed one, stock photo attached.

http://www.dealyard.com/timex-t4993...ylon-analog-quartz-watch-with-green-dial.html


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Where is this on sale?

Edit: Whoops sorry I glanced over the "Amazon" part. My falut



cryptguard said:


> *Bulova Men's 98B208 Analog Display Automatic Blue Watch on Amazon
> View attachment 6480313
> for under $150, lowest to date apparently?*
> 
> ...


----------



## bel (Mar 1, 2010)

Enclave Chrono Watch on massdrop cheapest @ $95

if only there was more about the movement. just writes japanese quartz for now


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ue&ref_=ox_sc_sfl_title_10&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Only two left at 341.99. More than a week later and I'm still fascinated by it. If you've had an interest in the Stop2go movement, you won't be disappointed.

Except for the strap -- ugliest strap I've ever seen (although it is soft and comfortable.) I immediately ordered a Di-Modell Ralley from Holben's -- got the idea from another forum member.

Di-Modell Rallye Black Red-Stitch


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

CW really has trouble with the currency concept.

Just got my Slimline from the before Christmas sale. When I buy a watch for $521 Canadian dollars, you shouldn't fill out the international paperwork to say 521 GBP.
Makes the duty and sales taxes a tad higher.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

wildpack said:


> CW really has trouble with the currency concept.
> 
> Just got my Slimline from the before Christmas sale. When I buy a watch for $521 Canadian dollars, you shouldn't fill out the international paperwork to say 521 GBP.
> Makes the duty and sales taxes a tad higher.


All the watches I bought from them, they quoted the value at USD 150, irrespective of value of watch.


----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

For those of you in the UK, Groupon (of all places) have SNK803/5/7/9s for £44.99 each.

Might not be quite so impressive to you US chaps, but in the UK I haven't seen cheaper for a long time.


----------



## towne (May 1, 2011)

Soxman5 said:


> Whoa. Nice deal on this timex t49932 expedition at dealyard! After using code 816DY10, and with free shipping, this came out to under $22!! Amazon has it over $60 I believe (correction: Amazon now has a comparable price but dealyard still wins by a few $). I just grabbed one, stock photo attached.
> 
> Timex T49932 Men's Expedition Green Nylon Analog Quartz Watch with Green Dial


The poor man's "Phantom"


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Soxman5 said:


> Whoa. Nice deal on this timex t49932 expedition at dealyard! After using code 816DY10, and with free shipping, this came out to under $22!! Amazon has it over $60 I believe (correction: Amazon now has a comparable price but dealyard still wins by a few $). I just grabbed one, stock photo attached.
> 
> http://www.dealyard.com/timex-t4993...ylon-analog-quartz-watch-with-green-dial.html


Interesting. Aluminum case. 43mm case, which seems to be w/o crown.

http://www.timex.com/watches/expedition-camper-t49932

$24 at Walmart.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

wildpack said:


> CW really has trouble with the currency concept.
> 
> Just got my Slimline from the before Christmas sale. When I buy a watch for $521 Canadian dollars, you shouldn't fill out the international paperwork to say 521 GBP.
> Makes the duty and sales taxes a tad higher.


Well, if they are going to put the wrong currency, they should at least use Bolivars or Rubles.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Maurice Lacroix Auto Chrono with diamonds for the ladies !!!







for less than $400 from Jomashop

http://www.jomashop.com/maurice-lacroix-watch-mi1057-ss001-150.html


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

hanshananigan said:


> Interesting. Aluminum case. 43mm case, which seems to be w/o crown.
> 
> Expedition® Camper | Casual, Dress, and Sport Watches for Women & Men
> 
> ...


Resin case, aluminum "top ring".


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

wildpack said:


> CW really has trouble with the currency concept.
> 
> Just got my Slimline from the before Christmas sale. When I buy a watch for $521 Canadian dollars, you shouldn't fill out the international paperwork to say 521 GBP.
> Makes the duty and sales taxes a tad higher.


It is my understanding that Wera was at working the shipping department the day your watch went out. Apparently, she's having some coping issues with the recent sale cancellation drama.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't care what Jomashop says, but that's as much an automatic as the Walmart $24 Timex Expedition deal posted above it is!



Sabadabadoo said:


> Maurice Lacroix Auto Chrono with diamonds for the ladies !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> I don't care what Jomashop says, but that's as much an automatic as the Walmart $24 Timex Expedition deal posted above it is!


Are you saying it is Quartz?


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Are you saying it is Quartz?










I just went by their listings


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Are you saying it is Quartz?


Quartz...

Watch : Miros Chronographe Ladies | Maurice Lacroix


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Are you saying it is Quartz?


Yes, quartz.

Watch : Miros Chronographe Ladies | Maurice Lacroix


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Indeed I am; however, it's not just me saying that it's quartz, but so is Maurice Lacroix, LOL!!!! Watch : Miros Chronographe Ladies | Maurice Lacroix



Sabadabadoo said:


> Are you saying it is Quartz?


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Indeed I am; however, it's not just me saying that it's quartz, but so is Maurice Lacroix, LOL!!!! Watch : Miros Chronographe Ladies | Maurice Lacroix


Too good to be true huh? Jomashop should change the description then, otherwise they are going to have LOTS OF RETURNS AND ANGRY CUSTOMERS. I almost bought one for my wife for our anniversary !


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation's daily deal is the Eterna Soleure automatic dress watch with Arabic numerals for $539. With BeFrugal rebate the price nets out to *$491.27*.

I have the indices version of this watch and it's a gorgeous dress piece. The Arabic version might even work a little better for more casual use.

Eterna Soleure Mens Watch Model: 8310.41.44.1175


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Agreed. But you always should do your homework prior to making a major purchase, even more so when done through a grey market site. And for the record, I have NOTHING against GM sites, I've purchased through Joma, Ashford, Watchery, Gemnation, etc...all without incident. It's just like Sy Sims used to say "An Educated Consumer is our Best Customer".



Sabadabadoo said:


> Too good to be true huh? Jomashop should change the description then, otherwise they are going to have LOTS OF RETURNS AND ANGRY CUSTOMERS. I almost bought one for my wife for our anniversary !


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Exotic Skins Colorful Watch bands $10 each on Amazon


_*Swiss Watch International 21 MM Raspberry Genuine Ostrich Strap 21OS37C*
[URL="http://www.amazon.com/Swiss-Watch-International-Genuine-Ostrich/dp/B002GP75OG/ref=sr_1_2?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1451504608&sr=1-2&nodeID=7586146011&refinements=p_6%3AATVPDKIKX0DER%7CA2L77EE7U53NWQ%2Cp_36%3A1000-1000%2Cp_89%3ASwiss+Watch+International"][/URL]__*Swiss Watch International 21 MM Bone Genuine Ostrich Strap 21OS05M*_
_
_
___*Swiss Watch International 21 MM Sky Blue Genuine Lizard Strap 21LIZ25M*
_
___*Swiss Watch International 21 MM Fuchsia Genuine Lizard Strap 21LIZ4AM*
_
___*Swiss Watch International 21 MM Light Pink Genuine Lizard Strap 21LIZ48M*
_
___*Swiss Watch International 20 MM Fuchsia Genuine Lizard Strap 20LIZ4AM*
_
___*Swiss Watch International 20 MM Hot Pink Genuine Lizard Strap 20LIZ33M*

_
___*Swiss Watch International 18 MM Raspberry Genuine Ostrich Strap 18OS37M*

_
_[URL="http://www.amazon.com/Swiss-Watch-International-Genuine-21LIZ30M/dp/B002GP75L4/ref=sr_1_9?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1451504608&sr=1-9&nodeID=7586146011&refinements=p_6%3AATVPDKIKX0DER%7CA2L77EE7U53NWQ%2Cp_36%3A1000-1000%2Cp_89%3ASwiss+Watch+International"]*Swiss Watch International 21 MM Sea Green Genuine Lizard Strap 21LIZ30M*​​
[/URL]__
_


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Exotic Skins Colorful Watch bands $10 each on Amazon
> 
> 
> _*Swiss Watch International 21 MM Raspberry Genuine Ostrich Strap 21OS37C*
> ...


Link please ( tried searching Amazon)


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Victorinox Men's 241693 Maverick Chronograph Two-Tone Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch with a huge price drop.
Currently sells for around $350


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Link please ( tried searching Amazon)


Having a bad day? He included links for all of them. Or you can go to the seller page and sort by price.

Amazon.com: Swiss Watch International: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> Exotic Skins Colorful Watch bands $10 each on Amazon


Thanks. Took a chance on one of these for my Alpina. I have one of the SWI gator straps in a less exotic color and found it to be of very good quality. Though not worth the claimed $200-300 MSRP, I'd say the gator ones are a decent value at $75-85 and figure I can't go wrong with $10 shipped for ostrich.

Just remais to be seen if I can pull off "rasberry".


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Having a bad day? He included links for all of them. Or you can go to the seller page and sort by price.
> 
> Amazon.com: Swiss Watch International: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Thank you, yes I guess I am having a bad day; did not realize that by clicking on photo one could access the link


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

Don't know if this is a deal or not, but it's the (unexpected) first place to buy the new Seiko Turtle in the U.S.

Sears has the SRP777 and 775 for $321 after coupon code SEARS35OFF300

http://m.sears.com/seiko-men-s-automatic-diver-with-black-silicone-strap/p-04482134000P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Thank you, yes I guess I am having a bad day; did not realize that by clicking on photo one could access the link


I wonder if some browsers/newsreaders apps don't show links as text when paired with images?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> Don't know if this is a deal or not, but it's the (unexpected) first place to buy the new Seiko Turtle in the U.S.
> 
> Sears has the SRP777 and 775 for $321 after coupon code SEARS35OFF300
> 
> ...


Another set of screwy specs- listed as quartz, lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

hanshananigan said:


> Another set of screwy specs- listed as quartz, lol


And it's self _*and*_ automatic winding!


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

DCP said:


> Thanks. Took a chance on one of these for my Alpina. I have one of the SWI gator straps in a less exotic color and found it to be of very good quality. Though not worth the claimed $200-300 MSRP, I'd say the gator ones are a decent value at $75-85 and figure I can't go wrong with $10 shipped for ostrich.
> 
> Just remais to be seen if I cal pull off "rasberry".


They do say "woman's" size on many bands, so maybe not good for the thick wristed.
(Just saying my fallback plan is to put them on my wife's watches.)

Hmm... WorldofWatches has a lot of these type straps for about $23. So not the awe inspiring savings. (But $10 off $20 is not too shoddy


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

GemNation FC deals - Sorry if already posted, I'm a bit behind today

Watches at Gemnation.com

This one is pretty good:
Frederique Constant Index Automatic Mens Watch Model: FC-303WN5B6B


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Thank you, yes I guess I am having a bad day; did not realize that by clicking on photo one could access the link


Leave it to Internet forums to let you know you're having a bad day.

lol


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> Well, if they are going to put the wrong currency, they should at least use Bolivars or Rubles.


Yay Bolivia ( was born there...), but awww it's poor =( lol



mannal said:


> GemNation FC deals - Sorry if already posted, I'm a bit behind today
> 
> Watches at Gemnation.com
> 
> ...


Awesome deal!!!! Any Gemnation coupons to sweeten the deal?


----------



## Steve16999 (Aug 7, 2015)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> Don't know if this is a deal or not, but it's the (unexpected) first place to buy the new Seiko Turtle in the U.S.
> 
> Sears has the SRP777 and 775 for $321 after coupon code SEARS35OFF300
> 
> ...


Using the code watches10 takes off a couple extra dollars on this.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Not that I look under the ladies' watch section for HOT deals but...















Swiss Army Maverick Mechanical Grey Dial Stainless Steel Ladies Watch - $459 on Jomashop.com
Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Mechanical Blue Dial Stainless Steel Ladies Watch 241706 - Maverick - Victorinox - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

***EDIT: Note that the 43mm product# is 241706. There's also a 34mm product #241709. Those are both the blue dial ones. Not sure if this is a misprint or what but there appears to be two separate product codes for 43mm and 34mm mechanical Mavericks.

Not sure why they are titled a "Ladies" watch....they are 43mm. Next lowest price I see is Jet.com for $550.
It's automatic. Also, have the blue dial version for $459 too.
Seems like a good deal for a mechanical Victorinox.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Sky Watches has the Seiko SNK807 for USD$52.00 (AUD$72.28) Delivered - Seiko Military Automatic watches SNK807 SNK807K2


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

This Frederique Constant, part of the Gemnation sale, looks to deserve its own recognition.

~Frederique Constant Persuasion Heart Beat Mens Watch
Model FC-315M4P








Frederique Constant Persuasion Heart Beat Mens Watch Model: FC-315M4P5

Don't normally like open heart dials but this one shows a really sharp gold-tone movement. And the date wheel is quite unique too. A lot of style on this one. Not seeing any additional discount codes but I could be wrong. *On sale for $699.*


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks again for the Curator tip a couple weeks ago. Just got it from my neighbor tonight after being gone. Got the Black Friday Bambino flipped tonight too. One for one. Kismet.










Charlie approved. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Thanks again for the Curator tip a couple weeks ago. Just got it from my neighbor tonight after being gone. Got the Black Friday Bambino flipped tonight too. One for one. Kismet.


Snagged the same Curator deal. Thanks, folks. iirc, it took 15 days from Hong Kong to Pennsylvania. Great experience with Duty Free Island.










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

gricat said:


> Snagged the same Curator deal. Thanks, folks. iirc, it took 15 days from Hong Kong to Pennsylvania. Great experience with Duty Free Island.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks a whole lot like my travel case there. Songmics from Amazon by chance? I have the 8 slot version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Does anyone own a Bulova 98B208 is it really 47mm on the case or is that with the crown?


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> That looks a whole lot like my travel case there. Songmics from Amazon by chance? I have the 8 slot version.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do have the 4 slot version, however the one in the pic is the awesome 2 watch case that comes with the new River Watch Company Tiber.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## bdball (Dec 21, 2015)

Band sale at Fossil. It won't let me post a link since this is my first post (Been a lurker for a couple months) Looks like if you click sale and filter by bands you will see them. They appear to be about half price. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Robangel said:


> Glad the deals are still rolling in. That's a great deal on a solid watch. I have several Deep Blues, including the new Deep Star (black) and to a one, I like them. This watch is similar to the Pro Aqua I got for my 18 y/o son, who as long as iPhones existed, I thought would never wear a watch.
> 
> Well, he does now---*in his University of Georgia's black and red colors at that.* A number of his buddies have complimented him on it too--shows school pride w/o appearing like an 'over the top' fanboy. Like his and my two similar Sun Diver IIIs in red and black, as well as in green and black, the Sea Quest plays the stying pretty safe, rather classic really But the red really has a nice 'pop' to it, sort of shifting under different lighting. The bubble back casing is a feature that's really nice---it lifts a good bit of the watch case off your wrist and especially in the summer heat, it wears super comfortable w/o standing out too much. Don't know why more of my waches don't have that.
> 
> ...


Obviously a young man of distinction! Go Dawgs, woof!


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

rfortson said:


> Obviously a young man of distinction! Go Dawgs, woof!


If he was a young man of distinction he'd be sporting Orange and Blue. WAR EAGLE!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> If he was a young man of distinction he'd be sporting Orange and Blue. WAR EAGLE!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


Hah, as an Auburn Alum, War D... Eagle! I got an engineering degree from an agricultural school.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

A couple of interesting Certina from Joma:
DS-8 chrono moon phase quartz for $470
Certina DS- 8 Chrono Moon Phase Genuine Brown Leather Men's Quartz Watch C0334501603100 - Certina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop









Discussion can be found below:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f9/certina-chronographe-ds-8-phase-de-lune-1694418.html

Looks pretty cool.

Another one
DS Podium automatic for $425


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Who knew that Orient had boutiques? After all the talk here, I was happy to see them in person. The prices are great given the current exchange rate. Nothing that I'm terribly interested in though.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## jamesGee (Aug 23, 2015)

I have both in my watch box. C:

Edit: Meant to do this as a response to the two gents talking about the DB Sea Quests in blue and red dial. I swear I'll never the get hang of this mobile interface.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

gricat said:


> Snagged the same Curator deal. Thanks, folks. iirc, it took 15 days from Hong Kong to Pennsylvania. Great experience with Duty Free Island.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got one too. Took 17 days to get to Indianapolis. Here's a shot of my collection. Thanks for the lead, WUS!









Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## AngerHeSmiles (Dec 27, 2011)

Christopher Ward's about to offer a number of watches for 50% off


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

AngerHeSmiles said:


> Christopher Ward's about to offer a number of watches for 50% off


They are just opening the sale to the general public. A lot of us here have already had access to the sale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## Lneepoch (Dec 6, 2015)

Acurry said:


> I got one too. Took 17 days to get to Indianapolis. Here's a shot of my collection. Thanks for the lead, WUS!
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


Great taste  2 weeks for mine to AUS. Gotta find a strap though... I'm on the last hole and its tight.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Agreed. But you always should do your homework prior to making a major purchase, even more so when done through a grey market site. And for the record, I have NOTHING against GM sites, I've purchased through Joma, Ashford, Watchery, Gemnation, etc...all without incident. It's just like Sy Sims used to say "An Educated Consumer is our Best Customer".


Agreed. Also, be on the lookout for the SWI pages (watchery, wow, etc.) since they are now listing watches as pre-owned or like new and it may not be as clear sometimes.


----------



## senorsmog (Sep 1, 2015)

May I make a suggestion to the Mod to start thread #5 tonight or tomorrow? Seems like a good time to do it.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

senorsmog said:


> May I make a suggestion to the Mod to start thread #5 tonight or tomorrow? Seems like a good time to do it.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

What's the advantage of restarting? Never understood.


----------



## BigNasty (Dec 24, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> What's the advantage of restarting? Never understood.


Easier searching and comparing


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Not easier to search through 2 split threads


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

BigNasty said:


> Easier searching and comparing


I don't understand how that is. Please describe.

Do you mean that you have fewer hits for a given search?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Ok, I am joining this thread to keep up to date bargains available.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

But this thread may be over soon


----------



## Toubib (Dec 15, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> What's the advantage of restarting? Never understood.


Idk for this forum, but other forums I frequent that use VBulliten have a max pagination limit. Usually it's around 150-1000. So we might be reaching it?


----------



## bigbluenation (Dec 21, 2009)

Robotaz, I usually look at this thread through tapatalk on my I phone, and I didn't understand why they needed to start new threads either. It works great, loads right up etc. But then the other day I tried to look at this thread on my PC, and now I understand perfectly. On the PC, it takes like ten minutes to load this thread because there are so many replies. So for those of using phones and apps etc, it doesn't make sense to start a new thread, but for those with a PC it makes perfect sense. I don't know about Macs, I don't have one of those to try it out on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Toubib said:


> Idk for this forum, but other forums I frequent that use VBulliten have a max pagination limit. Usually it's around 150-1000. So we might be reaching it?


We reached 36K posts in the last word game thread. Only 10K here.

Last bargain thread was locked at around 1K.

Thread 3 was started before 2 was locked and it was tough getting people to move.


----------



## dinkytown (Nov 25, 2015)

bigbluenation said:


> Robotaz, I usually look at this thread through tapatalk on my I phone, and I didn't understand why they needed to start new threads either. It works great, loads right up etc. But then the other day I tried to look at this thread on my PC, and now I understand perfectly. On the PC, it takes like ten minutes to load this thread because there are so many replies. So for those of using phones and apps etc, it doesn't make sense to start a new thread, but for those with a PC it makes perfect sense. I don't know about Macs, I don't have one of those to try it out on.


Loads fine on on both PC (work) and Mac (home) for me. iPhone too, for that matter.

Cheers and happy new year!


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

Massdrop has Seiko SGEG97P1, SGEG97P2 and SGEG99 quartz dress watches with sapphire crystal for $79.99 plus $7.50 shipping. The cheapest on Amazon for any of the 3 is $119 at the moment.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sgeg-quartz-watch

SGEG97P1








SGEG97P2








SGEG99


----------



## senorsmog (Sep 1, 2015)

Jeez, what a ****storm. I only brought it up because it's the end of the year and the page count is nearing 1000. And looking forward to new deals next year on a new thread.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't know if a new thread is the answer, but it would be nice if the mods could get this tread to load in descending order. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

senorsmog said:


> Jeez, what a ****storm. I only brought it up because it's the end of the year and the page count is nearing 1000. And looking forward to new deals next year on a new thread.


Increase your posts per page setting


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

jmarkpatton said:


> I don't know if a new thread is the answer, but it would be nice if the mods could get this tread to load in descending order.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a user setting. You can set it yourself.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

bigbluenation said:


> Robotaz, I usually look at this thread through tapatalk on my I phone, and I didn't understand why they needed to start new threads either. It works great, loads right up etc. But then the other day I tried to look at this thread on my PC, and now I understand perfectly. On the PC, it takes like ten minutes to load this thread because there are so many replies. So for those of using phones and apps etc, it doesn't make sense to start a new thread, but for those with a PC it makes perfect sense. I don't know about Macs, I don't have one of those to try it out on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Firstly, Go Cats!

On topic, isn't loading a page on PC a function of how many posts per page you select in settings? Who in the world would try to load an entire thread in one page? lol


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

taike said:


> That is a user setting. You can set it yourself.


I don't think that setting would be thread specific. Maybe forum specific.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

bigbluenation said:


> Robotaz, I usually look at this thread through tapatalk on my I phone, and I didn't understand why they needed to start new threads either. It works great, loads right up etc. But then the other day I tried to look at this thread on my PC, and now I understand perfectly. On the PC, it takes like ten minutes to load this thread because there are so many replies. So for those of using phones and apps etc, it doesn't make sense to start a new thread, but for those with a PC it makes perfect sense. I don't know about Macs, I don't have one of those to try it out on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't get this. Whether PC or phone it only loads one page at a time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

gregington said:


> Massdrop has Seiko SGEG97P1, SGEG97P2 and SGEG99 quartz dress watches with sapphire crystal for $79.99 plus $7.50 shipping. The cheapest on Amazon for any of the 3 is $119 at the moment.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sgeg-quartz-watch
> 
> ...


Great drop - description reads hardlex crystal but these are clearly sapphire.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> On topic, isn't loading a page on PC a function of how many posts per page you select in settings? Who in the world would try to load an entire thread in one page? lol





cpl said:


> I don't get this. Whether PC or phone it only loads one page at a time.


You guys are only focusing on what you can see. Uber large threads like this might very well require more resources (e.g. ram, cpu processing, hard drive queries) at the server level. Depends on how the CMS software is written.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> You guys are only focusing on what you can see. Uber large threads like this might very well require more resources (e.g. ram, cpu processing, hard drive queries) at the server level. Depends on how the CMS software is written.


Correct the one page at a time you are seeing is a result of how fast your computer is. The queries in the back ground that are stored and cached in memory for the paging results are what is taxing on the server. If there are 1000 threads for the software to query and it takes 30 seconds and you add another, it would now be 1001 to query through. The difference would be minimal, but it's not going to make it any faster. You could put this on the latest software on the fastest server possible. It's only going to be as fast as the weakest point. Which in most cases is the end user's wifi connection or equipment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

bigbluenation said:


> Robotaz, I usually look at this thread through tapatalk on my I phone, and I didn't understand why they needed to start new threads either. It works great, loads right up etc. But then the other day I tried to look at this thread on my PC, and now I understand perfectly. On the PC, it takes like ten minutes to load this thread because there are so many replies. So for those of using phones and apps etc, it doesn't make sense to start a new thread, but for those with a PC it makes perfect sense. I don't know about Macs, I don't have one of those to try it out on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everything on this forum takes forever to load. This is the slowest forum I participate in by a long shot. I'd love to be able to chip in to keep the ads down and the speed up.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

OK. I agree the site could be quicker anything to speed it up is good.

Thanks for the explanations. I wasn't aware of the background load on the server.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

jmarkpatton said:


> Correct the one page at a time you are seeing is a result of how fast your computer is. The queries in the back ground that are stored and cached in memory for the paging results are what is taxing on the server. If there are 1000 threads for the software to query and it takes 30 seconds and you add another, it would now be 1001 to query through. The difference would be minimal, but it's not going to make it any faster. You could put this on the latest software on the fastest server possible. It's only going to be as fast as the weakest point. Which in most cases is the end user's wifi connection or equipment.


Do you have any experience in development, installation, and management of CMS's for websites on commercial hosting services? What's happening is much more complex at the server level than what you describe. It very well could be that the uber large active threads like this one tax the server's resources more heavily. As I already pointed out, one would have to know much more about how the software is written to evaluate this one way or the other. Plus--which I didn't mention before--knowledge of the limits of the commercial hosting account WUS is using.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

And I just got the database error that shows up sometimes when accessing my subscriptions page, which suggests that the hosting environment may not be sufficient for the size of the website, the CMS, and the amount of traffic it's getting.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Happy new year. 
Thread 5 here https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2728537


----------

